#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-28
<xiamx> empathy 和 pidgin 都用不了QQ
<ljlau> morning all
<xiamx> 不想开WebQQ + empathy用不了QQ的求解决方案。。。
<zlx> 各位，我编译完内核后启动，怎么进入了initramfs了呢 ？
<zlx> 是不是initrd制作的问题？
<ghosTM55> 大家早 :)
<NoIE> 早
<ghosTM55> NoIE: :)
 * leaveboy o(∩∩)o...
<roylez> iGoogle: 早阿
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍡ 
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu装不上，一直报"r8192_wx_set_s(): hwradio off" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323057&p=2248725#p2248725 我的本子是 HP G42【CPU：i3-370, 4G内存】 先是刻了张64位的盘安装，放入盘-读取-手动分区-选择地区-选择键盘，一路很顺利，但是到下一步 输入用户名密码时就停住了，不让点击“前进”（灰色） 点开下 ...
<daliang> 哪位帮我解决一个问题，怎么现在我的系统是ubuntu8。04，有什么办法向连接了同一个路由器的windows传输文件，我想把电脑里的资料传过去重新安装下，系统折腾坏了。
<roylez> daliang: 开了sshd没有？
<daliang> roylez:谢谢你，不知道什么是sshd阿
<daliang> roylez:可惜没有移动硬盘阿，真是郁闷
<roylez> daliang: 能上网吗？
<daliang> roylez:可以，本来想用QQ
<roylez> daliang: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<daliang> roylez:可是qq for linux传文件太麻烦，不能整个文件夹传，我有30G的资料，不传开来硬盘分区不行。ghost装不好，老是会弄坏分区的顺序。
<daliang> roylez:装上了呢？就用ssh?那win那边怎么操作呢？
<roylez> daliang: 你试试 ssh localhost 能不能登录
<daliang> daliang:你的意思从win用ssh登入ubuntu？
<roylez> daliang: 在linux下先试试服务是不是正常的
<daliang> roylez:ssh还没有装好
<daliang> roylez:ssh: localhost: Name or service not known
<roylez> daliang: ssh 127.0.0.1
<daliang> roylez:The authenticity of host '127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<daliang> RSA key fingerprint is78:5e:9a:75:d8:b2:44:56:76:5b.
<daliang> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<roylez> yes
<roylez> 可以了
<daliang> 怎么需要password
<daliang> roylez:那我接下来该怎么办呢？
<roylez> 对
<roylez> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/filezilla/FileZilla_3.4.0_win32-setup.exe
<roylez> 下载这个，安装
<daliang> 哦，烤到win下安装？
<roylez> 密码就是你自己的登录密码
<roylez> 你在windows下直接下载不就好了
<daliang> ok
<daliang> linux真是太强大了
<adam8157> roylez: sshfs咩?
<daliang>  roylez:我在win下怎么找我自己建的ssh服务器？
<roylez> daliang: ip知道吧
<roylez> adam8157: 这个太折腾了吧
<daliang> roylez: 原来如此，多谢，我自己尝试下，如果不行再请教你！
<daliang> roylez: win下登入了有完整的权限么？
<adam8157> roylez: 那你给他开个sshd, 然后filezilla是神码意思? 我围观好了...
<roylez> daliang: 记住filezilla里面登录的时候服务器填 sftp://192.168.x.x ，帐号密码就你的登录那些了
<roylez> adam8157: 他就要拷文件到windows
<daliang> roylez: 好，我试试去
<roylez> adam8157: 没u盘
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 sftp?
<roylez> 恩，这个最简单，对不
<adam8157> roylez: 也是, 我是开了个vsftpd...呵呵
<roylez> adam8157: 那些ftpd都太麻烦了
<adam8157> en
 * adam8157 hr还不给我打电话啊........................................
<roylez> adam8157: rh ?
<adam8157> roylez: en, hr经理今天培训回来, 所以说今天谈下...
<roylez> adam8157: 招聘这东西，在每天的日程里面，都是优先级比较低的
<adam8157> o 那我静等...
<daliang> roylez:大哥，连接超时阿，端口我也不知道填什么好
<roylez> daliang: 服务器你写的sftp？
<daliang> roylez:按照你说的填了阿
<daliang> roylez:sorry，ip错了
<roylez> ....
<daliang> roylez:怪我没看清楚，还有个问题阿，我的ubuntu是新装的，资料都不在ubun下阿，再另外的分区下。好像登入进去只能看到ubun的目录
<daliang> roylez:是不是需要把那个分区挂在ubunu下的某个文件里？
<roylez> 不是可以选目录吗？右边有地址栏
<daliang> roylez:但是目录最高 也就只有／了阿
<roylez> daliang: 你的那个分区的挂载点在哪里，直接找过去就好了
<daliang> roylez:哦，明白了，用fdisk -l找出来对把
<daliang> 那应该就在/dev/里面了
<daliang> roylez:晕死，提示没权限
<daliang> roylez:不对，挂在在/media/disk
<daliang> roylez:应该没问题了，多谢你了！
<ofan> A message from Comodo Hacker http://pastebin.com/74KXCaEZ
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> filezilla还是不错的
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求 怎么双击改文件名？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323063&p=2248765#p2248765 在win下，双击文件名字，就会自动选择文件名， 在xp下，鼠标双击文件名，会自动选择文件名及拓展名，方便使用者修改。 在win7下，鼠标双击文件名，会自动选择文件名，方便使用者修改。 可是在ubun下， 双击文件名却是打开文 ...
<palomino|working> ..............
<flay> 确定是双击不是两次单击
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这个作者是啥意思
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是说攻击comodo这样的，不需要任何“网军”，普通hacker就能做到？
<Loongjia1g> test
<^k^> Loongjia1g, ....  ㍢ 
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 伊朗人吧,说Stuxnet的新闻被封杀了,所以这个hacker报复一下..
<MeaCulpa> stunxnet是啥...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 后面明显是反美之类的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 入侵伊朗核设施的美帝研制的病毒...
<MeaCulpa> o
<lenage_> WII
 * adam8157 终于等到电话了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 如何
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 发私信了, 基本没有问题...
<nsdy> 请问这句话是什么意思？"git clone /no/such/path" did not fail correctly.
<nsdy> 没有失败正确？？？？？？。。。
<adam8157> nsdy: 不会有正常的错误代码返回
<nsdy> adam8157: 谢了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马~~~~~
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 只有20出头的人才会闲到那种程度。我辈都在为吃饭发愁，没闲心去破解RSA 2048
<jyf1987> roylez: 瞎扯 20出头的人才在为吃饭发愁 你们都是衣食无忧了
<binker>  大家好
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138388.htm
<^k^> binker, 好  ㍣ 
<binker> 我的文件管理器菜单不见了
<binker> 怎么才能恢复呢
<binker> Ubuntu系统的默认文件管理器
<binker> 我不小心把菜单栏给选中隐藏起来了
<binker> 结果整个文件管理器界面上什么菜单都没有了
<NoIE> 试试右键？
<binker> 右键没有找到
<binker> 相应的选项
<hymnusalae> binker, 按 Ctrl-M
<hymnusalae> binker, 試試
<binker> hymnusalae，试过了。还是没办法调出
<IChat> 不太热闹啊，今天
<hymnusalae> binker, 呃，你試試看把 ~/.nautilus 下的文件給刪除了看看……
<hymnusalae> binker, 刪除前最好小心檢查一下裏面有沒有重要的東西。
<hymnusalae> IChat, 今天周一了好吧……都上班了。
<binker> 我正在网上搜索资料
<binker> 希望能够找到解决的办法
<hymnusalae> binker, 費那個勁……
<IChat> hymnusalae, 哈哈上班了就没时间上来了
<hymnusalae> IChat, 中午還是有時間的。
<hymnusalae> IChat, 而且現在快吃飯了。
<hymnusalae> IChat, 上午9點還是有的
<IChat> hymnusalae, 闲时才能上来
<HChat> 请教一下，如果我在这个房间注册了一个昵称，那这个昵称只是在freenode里才是注册的吧
<iGoogle> 难道想搞一个通用帐号。可以使用openid。
<douglas> 我也很想请教下之类的问题
<HChat> 那我查查是啥回事的，谢了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ghosTM55> test
<^k^> ghosTM55, ....  ㍣ 
<ghosTM55> ^k^: ...
<^k^> ghosTM55, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍣ 
<wpahipc> 大家虚拟机都用什么软件呀
<ghosTM55> virtualbox
<wpahipc> kvm有人用吗？感觉如何?
<wpahipc> vobx 不错，呵呵我用过的
<ghosTM55> kvm也不错
<HChat> 虚拟机用VBox
<jyf1987> 我就在用kvm
<nsdy> 七款优秀的 Linux 电子书工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/ebooktools/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 七款优秀的 Linux 电子书工具 : OSMSG
<nsdy> 优秀的 ftp 工具 FileZilla Client 3.4.0 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/filezilla-client-3-4-0/
<nsdy> 记事本软件 RedNotebook 1.1.4 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/rednotebook-1-1-4/
<nsdy> Git v1.7.4.2 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/git-v1-7-4-2/
<nsdy> Monotone 1.0 盛大发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/monotone-1-0/
<nsdy> 今天很多重要软件发布更新。。。 给为兄弟请及时更新
<cece> 互撸娃，互撸娃，七个葫芦爆菊花，滴蜡鞭打都不怕，爆完还能拉，弟大大洞洞大大，互撸娃，弟大大洞洞大大，爆菊花，啦啦啦啦啦，互撸娃，爆菊花，啦啦啦啦啦
<user8888> 我要急速打开的邮件客户端软件\fs21
<user8888> windows下面的，能够跨平台最好
<user8888> 有木有？
<hymnusalae> thunderbird
<knownbad> telnet
<user8888> hymnusalae: 那个打开太慢了
<knownbad> 绝对跨平台
<user8888> knownbad: telnet怎么发邮件？
<user8888> knownbad: 连接到linux主机？
<knownbad> 可以啊
<knownbad> 是啊
<user8888> knownbad: 没地方连啊？没有linux主机\fs21
<knownbad> ms exchange 都可以
<user8888> knownbad: 用的是gmail，肿么办？\fs21
<knownbad> 哦，gmail 就差了些。。。呵呵
<user8888> knownbad: ms exchange没有用过，那个要给钱吧？
<knownbad> outlook express 就可以了
<knownbad> 跨平台就不必了，  outlook express 算是快的。
<user8888> knownbad: oe勉强可以，但是不跨平台，启动也有点慢
<knownbad> 反正有内建又何必麻烦？
<user8888> knownbad: 哎，看来似乎也就emacs似乎比较好
<user8888> emacs + nus那个什么的
<knownbad> 嗯，我试用过claws-mail但不稳
<user8888> knownbad: 有没有基于vim的邮件客户端？
<user8888> knownbad: 对emacs不太熟悉\fs21
<knownbad> 如用cygwin就随便都可以
<knownbad> thunderbird有vim extension.
<robin19890305> hello  everyone
<knownbad> hola
<user8888> knownbad: cygwin那个没有用过，是不是配置什么的比较麻烦？
<user8888> 本来想用mutt的，
<knownbad> 没，蛮好用的。
<user8888> knownbad: 那到时候看看了
<knownbad> mutt 在 cygwin 下也可
<wpahipc> 我用kvm安装xp貌似很慢，呵呵
<Loongjia1g> hi
<^k^> Loongjia1g, 好  ㍤ 
<Loongjia1g> user8888: very more client could use "vim"
<pocoyo> 怎么把gmail里自动的垃圾邮件 设成非垃圾邮件。
 * NoIE 摇头摇头
<rothsdad> 请问，如何在fedora下最小安装kde呢？
<wpahipc> fedora不错，我也在用，呵呵
<wpahipc> fedora有kde live CD呀
<robin19890305> I 'm  MT
<rothsdad> 我是想在gnome下装kde
<wpahipc> 哦，yum安装吧
<rothsdad> 但不想安装附带的一大堆附带的kde软件
<rothsdad> 只装kde桌面就好
<wpahipc> yum groupinstall KDE
<rothsdad> 恩，我试试
<wpahipc> 安装应该会把那些KDE的软件都安装上的，貌似没有最小化安装吧
<roylez> http://static.funpic.hu/_files/pictures/original/32/95/39532.jpg
<hymnusalae> roylez, 這是什麽？
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/qydn2.jpg
<roylez> hymnusalae: 让你头晕的jpg
<hymnusalae> roylez, ……
<hymnusalae> roylez, 那個是拿人家手機話費去捐錢嗎？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.ftchinese.com/story/001037748
<roylez> hymnusalae: 对
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我一直比较更倾向用真金白银代替钞票
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我一直用太阳眼镜袋子装rmb 1元和1/4美刀 硬币的，出门购物Gold Purse相当有感觉
 * MeaCulpa 甩coin给小费相当有感觉
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: 那边最大的硬币多大？
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/oazFJ.jpg
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: quater, 1/4美刀
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: 那么小？
<MeaCulpa> 最强的应该是卢森堡吧
<MeaCulpa> 卢森堡应该还在通用金币
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 在中国小，在那里不算小
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 是么 那可以带出来么
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不知道卢森堡货币出入海关怎么管...
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 请教，我这个情况可以安装ubuntu吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323077&p=2248882#p2248882 1、引导用的是UEFI boot（EFI 2.0），所以是GPT分区； 2、用主板提供的ICH10R组了RAID0； 3、有U盘但没有DVD-ROM； 4、已安装了windows 7 64位版本。 这里1-2两点我不想改变，如果卡在这里Ubuntu就与我无缘了； 最好能用U盘安 ...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 肯定要限制货币出入境的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 应该吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/2SuWk  利比亚
<roylez> http://fun.drno.de/pics/Kabelverlegung.jpg
<NoIE> roylez: 很好很浪费。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 美媒关注度排名就是Charlie Sheen, Kim Kardasian, 地震, 利比亚
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一个拍电视的吸毒，骂人，可以每天滚动的播...
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/paXeW.jpg
<roylez> Kim 侃大山
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 翻译的好
<edison0354> hymnusalae: However, if you select the Lyrics button (in context view pane), it simply says: "Loading lyrics for The Noose by A Perfect Circle
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 怎麽了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这个看不出来是专辑还是艺人的说……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 又纠结掉了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, A Perfect Circle 是個樂隊。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我还以为是个剧集……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦，看到了，是band
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.xcar.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=14289608
 * edison0354 zt:话说某程序员千辛万苦终于拿到了某女生的电话号码，非常兴奋。立马发过去一条hello world，片刻之后没有回复，于是又发了一个test。后来真的没辙了，只好ping了。。。
<iGoogle> 谁用gerber文件的。
<iGoogle> roylez: 你又发什么图
<haoyihuan> 谁试过破解无线网络啊？
<haoyihuan> 请教！
<binker> 大家好
<pocoyo`> binker: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<binker> 遇到一个问题
<binker> 不能播放youtube
<binker> 的视频
<binker> 以前是可以播放的
<haoyihuan> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<haoyihuan> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<haoyihuan> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth1 <#>'
<haoyihuan> Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<binker> 现在总是提示遇到错误
<haoyihuan> 谁知道怎么解决啊？
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 我来了
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 有趣的八卦：不明身份的人说，他来了。  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> 为什么我跟机器人私聊 他不理我……
<zhenbeiju55> 有人在吗？
<pocoyo`> zhenbeiju55: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<zhenbeiju55> 为什么我跟机器人私聊 他不理我……
<zhenbeiju55> pocoyo`, 你是机器人吗
<binker> 有谁可以使用youtube的
<binker> 我的系统一直无法播放youtube
<wpahipc> 大陆都不能使用youtube被和谐了
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你能私聊吗
<binker> 以前能正常访问的
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 让我想想。  ㍥ 
<edison0354> pocoyo`: 在？
<binker> 现在也可以访问
<binker> 但是无法播放
<zhenbeiju55> pocoyo`, 应该是机器人吧，，，上次他也说同样的话拉
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 想好了吗
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我也是。  ㍥ 
<edison0354> ……
<Hoxily> test
<pocoyo`> Hoxily: 你的心，我怎么ping也ping 不通 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你是什么。。。
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo`> zhenbeiju55: 但我们之所以一直这样认为，只是因为有人这样告诉我们。之所以有人这样告诉我们，是因为他们希望我们这样认为。在百花缭乱的历史评论背后，还是只有两字——利益。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> 是机器人……
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你是人吗？
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 你看我像吗？  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你是不是还问我。
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我还？  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你认识谁呀
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 不，我不知道。  ㍥ 
<fenghuo> ^k^, 你大爷
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, ……
<fenghuo> zhenbeiju55,
<fenghuo> zhenbeiju55, 阿叔地方
<fenghuo> ^k^,hi
<^k^> fenghuo, 好  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, ni hao
<lenage_> ls
<fenghuo> ^k^, 你大爷的
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你是从哪里来的，
<^k^> fenghuo, 谢谢你告诉我，我爷爷。  ㍥ 
<fenghuo> ^k^, 你爷爷是WHOM
<fenghuo> ls?>
<^k^> fenghuo, 我从来不知道我一个人，祖父。  ㍥ 
<fenghuo> ls
<fenghuo> ^k^, I'm your 曾祖父,曾小贤
<^k^> fenghuo, 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<fenghuo> ^k^, 我给你我银行账号,给我打点钱
<^k^> fenghuo, 你介意我告诉其他人：不明身份的人说，他给你他或她的银行帐户给他或她一些钱。  ㍥ 
<^k^> 不要闲聊了
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 可以告诉其他人
<fenghuo> ^k^, 说人话
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 可以什么？  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 可以说话
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 可以什么？  ㍥ 
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> iGoogle: 早上9点跟您打招呼，下午1点才有回音
<iGoogle> roylez: 开会。
<iGoogle> gtalk打不开。没来得及和你通知嘛。
<roylez> iGoogle: 哇，又是发钱大会？
<iGoogle> 穷极无聊的扯会
<edison0354> hymnusalae: Donate to Artist怎么翻译好？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://k.min.us/jjQh1W.jpeg
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 捐赠艺人，为艺人捐赠，还啥？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 向藝人捐贈
<hymnusalae> 捐贈藝人……你是把人捐出去嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: Donate Money to this Artist
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我也觉得……
<zhenbeiju55> 我想问问可以把机器人安装到自己的电脑上吗
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 下面那个捏？
<iGoogle> roylez: 下次有点美感的，好不。
<iGoogle> zhenbeiju55: oops
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 向藝人捐款
<zhenbeiju55> 行吗~  自己在电脑上玩   私聊它不理我……
<lenage_> 现在的主题是什么？
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 啥叫艺人？
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, ……
<lenage_> iGoogle: 你都来了？
<edison0354> iGoogle: 艺术家，表演者，阿荣说统一翻译成艺人了，artist
<iGoogle> 艺妓？
<iGoogle> @@
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<roylez> iGoogle: 吃冰毒的
<edison0354> iGoogle: ^
<iGoogle> 你以为你们又瞎扯呢。 hymnusalae
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<roylez> edison0354: 芸能人？
<zhenbeiju55> 艺人是卖艺为生的，
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, ……
<edison0354> roylez: ？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你吃试试，看可以变性不。
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: ……
<zhenbeiju55> hymnusalae, 可以把机器人安装到自己大电脑上吗
<roylez> edison0354: 可以建议蓉蓉翻译成这个
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 可以。
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<wzssyqa> zhenbeiju55: 比卖身好点
<roylez> iGoogle: 买不起
<zhenbeiju55> 艺人也叫手艺 人  说厉害的人
<iGoogle> zhenbeiju55: 。。你文科毕业的啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 您支援点买毒的钱？
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<iGoogle> 扯这么远
<iGoogle> roylez: 你有门路？
<zhenbeiju55> 理科……  我想问问 机器人的事  谁回答我呀
<roylez> 您给钱我就能找到门路阿
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 可以下载你吗
<jyf1987> \有文科的？
<iGoogle> zhenbeiju55: 难怪。你语法不明。机器人，谁知道啥含义哦。
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 不，我不认为我能做到这一点。  ㍥ 
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 没。就你一个
<zhenbeiju55> 就是^k^,,可以下载自动聊天的这个程序吗
<iGoogle> happyaron: 最近咋沉默了。是不是被欺负了
<fenghuo> ^k^, fuck you
<^k^> fenghuo, 你为什么如此吝啬？  ㍥ 
<edison0354> hymnusalae: %d stations，%d个电台还是啥？那个量词
<iGoogle> zhenbeiju55: 你找 i.. kk不再。那就是一段代码。去搜索吧。到处都是
<iGoogle> edison0354: 数量。C的写法
<zhenbeiju55> 什么关键词，
<iGoogle> zhenbeiju55: irc bot
<fenghuo> ^k^, I fuck everyone of your family
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我说翻译成啥……
<^k^> fenghuo, 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<fenghuo> ^k^, 还吝啬么
<iGoogle> fenghuo: 你干嘛
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就個吧
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你难道不是
<iGoogle> edison0354: 这翻译啥。留着
<fenghuo> 无聊,没玩过~~
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你个长颈鹿
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你个大肚蛙
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 关联窗格，内容窗格，细节栏，context pane
<iGoogle> 这啥方言？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 文科生来提点建议啦～
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃……不知道。不知道是哪的。
<iGoogle> edison0354: ... 那是要替代的。不要翻译的。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 什么建议？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: rhythmbox那个点开以后能出艺人相关信息的边栏
<edison0354> jyf1987: 关联窗格，内容窗格，细节栏，context pane，用哪个？
<iGoogle> panel?
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 內容欄吧……
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我意思是用几个电台还是几家电台……
<iGoogle> 侧栏。
<iGoogle> 其他软件，都是叫这
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 译法越来越多了……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 上下文呢？用在哪里阿？
<edison0354> jyf1987:  rhythmbox那个点开以后能出艺人相关信息的边栏
<edison0354> iGoogle: iTunes的直接叫iTunes边栏
<iGoogle> 是啊。边栏，侧栏，一个意思啊
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<zhenbeiju55> https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot这个网址不对呀   按照它提示的命令不能安装
<iGoogle> edison0354: 自己看nautilus的f9菜单说明。或者看opera的中文菜单。
<iGoogle> 都是侧栏
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我觉得边栏都比侧栏好……
<iGoogle> 那你继续边。
<iGoogle> 没关系
<edison0354> iGoogle: context pane要体现出跟歌曲有关的那个意思，不知道该用哪个翻译……
<zhenbeiju55> 我下了~~
<zhenbeiju55> 各位 88
<iGoogle> 体现不出的啊。体现下位置，别人还容易理解些。都习惯了。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 关联栏，关联窗格？
<iGoogle> 这，我是不理解。我会看晕的
<pocoyo`> edison0354: 歌曲信息栏
<iGoogle> 短的用栏，长的用面板。
<iGoogle> 文字长的
<edison0354> pocoyo`: 那个不是歌曲信息，是相关信息～歌曲信息是元数据那些东西～
<iGoogle> 那些地方，通常还可以扩展页面的。所以说，不要具体出内容是什么。
<pocoyo`> edison0354: 那就叫相关信息呗。
<edison0354> pocoyo`: 所以关联栏，关联窗格咋样捏？
<edison0354> pocoyo`: Founder/owner runs it -- support a small business
<edison0354> pocoyo`: 我语文太差了……
<iGoogle> 语文太差的，下岗。 lol
<iGoogle> 找文科生
<edison0354> jyf1987: 文科生来～
<iGoogle> 9494
<iGoogle> 出来下
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我最怕翻译那种一段一段的了，不知道咋组织语句……
<blueghost> 谁用过 unity
<blueghost> 太恶心了
<blueghost> unity 没有 右键菜单的吗
<iGoogle> 翻译的mo，本来就是一段一段的
<iGoogle> blueghost: 没桌面，要啥右键菜单
<iGoogle> nautilus都没
<blueghost> unity 怎么 设置不了 左边 那恶心 条 的属性
<edison0354> blueghost: gnome3也没右键菜单……
<iGoogle> 换了吧。别再这罗嗦。 blueghost
<blueghost> iGoogle:) unity 不能 同时 启动多个 同一个 程序
<blueghost> 的吗
<iGoogle> 你终端下启动吧。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 换回 openbox
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<iGoogle> 谁知道呢。就看了几下
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 太恶心了吧， 连个设置的地方都没
<iGoogle> 傻子才用的上网本界面啊。谁叫你用的嘛
<iGoogle> 适合小小屏幕的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我还是 10.10 下 装了个 unity 不稳定版
<edison0354> blueghost: 试用gnome3去吧，顺便提翻译建议:-D
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 11.04 不是 换 unity 了吗？？ 那样子 太恶心了
<iGoogle> edison0354: 你在折腾的是3?
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不懂英文
<iGoogle> blueghost: 就你罗嗦。换了吧。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 恩，3里带的rhythmbox
<edison0354> iGoogle: 大部分已经差不多了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我 现在 回 openbox 了
<iGoogle> edison0354: 你要是不翻译成侧栏。我绝不用3.
<edison0354> iGoogle: …………………………
<edison0354> iGoogle: 你用rhythmbox？
<iGoogle> :D 急死你
<iGoogle> 有时候用
<edison0354> iGoogle: 过几天我还去弄banshee
<iGoogle> 那软件，别了，烂的。。。
<blueghost> 谁用过 ubuntu 11.04， 我想知道 unity 变成怎么样了
<iGoogle> mono的
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 怎样重新安装ubuntu10.10啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323086&p=2248982#p2248982 求教各位大侠： 前几天我用光盘安装了ubuntu10.10，是只安装这一种操作系统，不想用windows了。由于不懂分区时没有分/home区，后来用到时都是挂载到/media。我想重新安装ubuntu10.10,重新分区。但是之前的光盘不能启动安装，请问 ...
 * NoIE 我用 11.04 ，但是不用 unity
<edison0354> iGoogle: mono是啥？C#？
<iGoogle> 差不多
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我感觉那个东西的UI比rhythmbox好
<blueghost> NoIE:) 试试 unity 啊， 看看 怎么样， 不行， 我就不装 ubuntu 11.04了
 * blueghost 将 NoIE 当白老鼠
<flay> 请问xterm里面字符间距怎么调啊？感觉中文隔的有点远
<blueghost> flay:) 远不好吗? 距离产生美
<iGoogle> 好啥。要简洁。不要c#那套中间层。巨大的
<NoIE> 不试不试不试不试。
<flay> 看的不习惯啊
<blueghost> flay:) 美啊。
<flay> 应该是可以调整的吧 有没有人有经验
 * microcai 昨天用 bootchart 实测， grub 到 gnome-shell 启动完毕的时间是 22s 
<edison0354> microcai: …………………………
<edison0354> microcai: 就你最折腾……
 * microcai wow ... systemd so fast .. can it be faster ?
<iGoogle> flay: 等宽字体
<iGoogle> bootchart... 那无聊的软件
<microcai> edison0354: 干嘛？ 有图片证据 http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/03/bootchart-systemd.html
<iGoogle> 出了问题，啥都看不出。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 他是折腾狂人……
 * microcai 84MB/s 的磁盘吞吐率.... 应该来说这系统启动速度已经到了硬盘的极限了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 忙
<edison0354> microcai: resume=/dev/sdb5   这个是休眠起来用的吗？
 * microcai 实测过多数系统，启动的时候磁盘大概平均只有 40MB/s 
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你现在在哪里
<happyaron> microcai: 再用下ureadahead之类的呢
<happyaron> iGoogle: 家
<microcai> edison0354:  ... 休眠只有一次成功过 ....
<iGoogle> 。。。啥家。
<happyaron> microcai: 这样能让磁盘吞吐率一直保持很高
<microcai> edison0354:  这是全程启动的呀，不是休眠恢复过来的。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 自己家啊。
<flay> iGoogle: 就是设置的文泉驿微米黑等宽字体 不设等宽好像隔的还远些
<iGoogle> 啊。还没长大，只有一个家。 happyaron lol
<iGoogle> 通常理解的，是几个地方。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 第二个在悦姐那里
<happyaron> ...
<iGoogle> edison0354: 别说出来啊
<happyaron> 原来ee是这个意思
<iGoogle> flay: 你截图，给 roylez 看。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你太CJ了
<edison0354> happyaron: 还有更深一层的含义呢……我好XE……
<iGoogle> edison0354: 你敢说啥。
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> happyaron: 咋翻译还有别字……
<blueghost> flay:) 远就远吧， 太亲密了， 更容易 吵架
<flay> blueghost: 呵呵
<happyaron> edison0354: 为了让你改呗。。。
<flay> iGoogle: 我现在不在linux 等下进去截图
<edison0354> happyaron: 那些在线商店的credits信息已经把我恶心掉了……
<microcai> edison0354:  你的系统启动有多快？
 * edison0354 Magnatune is an online record label that is not evil.  不作恶……
<flay> linuxsir里面这个帖子讲了很多 看了半天没弄明白 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=266659
<edison0354> microcai: 不知
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 字体微调 - windows 效果版 - LinuxSir.Org
<edison0354> flay: win调字体用mactype
<happyaron> edison0354: 跳过？
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> mysql也被攻破了
<flay> win不调 我只是偶尔用用win
<happyaron> edison0354: 实在恶心的就暂时跳过
<edison0354> happyaron: 没，原先有翻译的，我改改，主要是原先的有的就很恶心……
<happyaron> http://developers.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/28/0153236
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | MySql.com遭SQL注入攻击
<happyaron> edison0354: 哈哈
<edison0354> happyaron: $12 US (generous)
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个generous咋翻……
<edison0354> happyaron: 合适？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 不晓得
<happyaron> edison0354: 慷慨？
<edison0354> happyaron: 凑合？
<edison0354> happyaron: $12 US (慷慨)
<edison0354> happyaron: $15 US (非常慷慨！)
<happyaron> edison0354: 你是翻译者，你来决定
<edison0354> happyaron: 这是原来的……你不觉得……
<blueghost> happyaron:) mysql 的前途怎么样， 现在
<happyaron> blueghost: 不知道
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是否被 甲骨文 抛弃了
<happyaron> 似乎没吧
<blueghost> 哦
<lenage_> 话说 archlinux 下monospace的抗锯齿在那里调整/
<blueghost> 该死， 装了一次 unity, 屏幕时不时 忽然会 闪。
<edison0354> lenage_: /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<edison0354> lenage_: 字体都在那里调
<edison0354> lenage_: 还有/etc/fonts/conf.d
<edison0354> lenage_: 单独调mono的话写一段筛选就行了
<lenage_> edison0354: 53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf  58-dejavu-lgc-sans-mono.conf  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf 这三个应该调整那个 ？
<blueghost> 60
<lenage_> edison0354: <edit name="antialias" mode="assign"><bool>true</bool></edit>  抗锯齿的这段我都加了
<edison0354> lenage_: 打开看，抗锯齿是anti-alias
<lenage_> 但是 还是没效果阿
<blueghost> lenage_:) 好像是改 60
<edison0354> lenage_: sudo fc-cache  -f
<blueghost> lenage_:) 好像有个全局 的。 我 改过， 忘了当时怎么做， 没记下来
<lenage_> blueghost: 10-antialias.conf   应该是这个  最先加载，autoalias 是ture
<edison0354> lenage_: 改完记得重新生成字体缓存才能生效
<blueghost> lenage_:) 哦， 忘了
<lenage_> edison0354: 我先 sudo fc-cache  -f 一下看看   之前一位重启之后就可以了
<edison0354> lenage_: man fonts.conf
<edison0354> lenage_: 还有arch的wiki，好好看看，很详细的
<blueghost> lenage_:) 当初 我是改 将一个字体 改为另一个字体。 serf 和 scan 用一个字体表示。 中文的简体 繁体， 英文都有两套 字体来替换 serf ， scan这两个字体
<edison0354> blueghost: serif,,sans-serif,,monospace
<lenage_> blueghost: 嗯，我在50-user.conf里设置了替换字体
<edison0354> blueghost: 拼错了……
<blueghost> 如果是英文字符， 用 英文字体， 如果 中文字符 在 简体 字体文件中缺失 则 在繁体 字体文件 着
<lenage_> blueghost: monospace使用 dejavu sans mono 代替
<blueghost> lenage_:) 把系统的文字 文字 弄得 花里花俏 的
<blueghost> lenage_:) 哦
<lenage_> edison0354: 设置所有字体都抗锯齿怎么搞？
<lenage_>  <edit name="antialias" mode="assign"><bool>true</bool></edit>
<lenage_> edison0354: 我看10-antialias.conf中就这一句   也没有<test>标签
<edison0354> lenage_: 就直接全局true了，然后设置强度
<edison0354> lenage_: test是局部设置的
<lenage_> edison0354: 有几个关闭小号字体抗锯齿的   但是我在Firfox里面将字体一改大  还是不能抗锯齿
<edison0354> lenage_: ff的字体是自己的……
<lenage_> edison0354: 菜单栏的标题字体也是？这个也不能抗锯齿
<edison0354> lenage_: 不知
<blueghost> lenage_:) 你用的什么 啊
<blueghost> lenage_:) 所有程序 的字体 都是这样吗？
<blueghost> 还是某些程序 是这样
<blueghost> 某些程序 就是 没有 抗锯齿的
<lenage_> blueghost: archlinux+openbox ,就浏览器显示字体不爽，其他的大多数在终端，还没有发现，firebug字体和firefox标题中文+网页中的monospace字体不能抗锯齿
<blueghost> lenage_:) 什么浏览器啊。 那我不知道了
<lenage_> blueghost: firefox4
<blueghost> lenage_:) 没有字体设置工具吗???
<lenage_> blueghost: 有啊，但是Ariald的中文还是不能抗锯齿
<lenage_> blueghost: 还有标题栏
<blueghost> lenage_:) 就是中文的不能 抗锯齿吗？ 英文字体呢？ 替换一个中文字体看看
<blueghost> lenage_:) 将 ariald 的字体 下面 加一个中文字体。
 * microcai arial 字体是原先一个漂亮字体的劣质盗版。
<blueghost> lenage_ 英文字体是不是 抗锯齿的
<blueghost> lenage_:) 如果 是的话， 就不是抗锯齿的问题了， 是你的中文替换字体 不支持了
<blueghost> microcai:) 是指的是 H 开头的那个吗
<flay> iGoogle: 我现在在linux下，帮我看一下 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83523
<blueghost> lenage_:) 是不是啊， 英文 抗， 中文不抗
<lenage_> blueghost: 将firefox的默认等宽字体从monospace修改成 Bitstream Prima Sans Mono之后就抗锯齿了，但是中文不抗
<blueghost> lenage_:) 那就是你的中文字体的问题
<lenage_> blueghost: 估计是没有中文字体，用默认monospace字体代替了，但问题是我在那里修改这个字体？
<flay> 设置的微米黑等宽字体
<blueghost> lenage_:) monospace没有 中文字体的
<flay> 感觉间距有点大阿
<microcai> blueghost:  yes
 * microcai  Times New Roman 不是 Times 字体。是 Times 字体的一个劣质盗版。
<blueghost> lenage_:) 它是有一个优先列表的， 先从第一行找字符， 如果这个字体包含这个字符则用这个字体， 否则 查找下一行的字体
<blueghost> lenage_:) 所以 你 在配置文件中， 编写一个字体优先标， 第一行写 ariald， 第二行 写抗锯齿的中文字体
<blueghost> lenage_:) 显示 英文的时候 用 ariald， 显示中文时用你 次要字体
<blueghost> lenage_:) 明白了吗？怎么写， google之。 我忘了 改哪个文件， 格式是怎么样。 道理是这样
<lenage_> blueghost: 嗯，明白，在哪儿设置
<blueghost> lenage_:) google， 很多 这个资料的
<lenage_> blueghost: 明白，我直接去改50-user.conf吧
<blueghost> lenage_:) 以前改了 忘了
<lenage_> blueghost: 谢谢的说
<iGoogle> flay: urxvt的啊。才看了。配置都早删除了。你看man吧。
<blueghost> lenage_:) 你试试看， 不是抗锯齿的问题， 本身你的设置 就没问题， 因为英文是抗锯齿的， 问题在于 中文字体了。 想办法 显示中文 时 用你指定的中文字体就行
<flay> 这个是puppy arch下面上不了网 xterm也是一样的 又没有可能是设置的en_US.utf8
<blueghost> lenage_:) 我忘了字体配置文件在哪了
<blueghost> lenage_:) 我去看看， 是否还可以记忆起来怎么做
<blueghost> ......
<hata> blueghost:  .Xdefaults ?
<lenage_> blueghost: 嗯，谢谢
<blueghost> 不是
<blueghost> 找到了
<blueghost> lenage_:) 弄好了???
<lenage_> blueghost: 还没，我找找设置文件 写下字体顺序  、
<blueghost> lenage_:) 应该可以的。 我当初该的不是 50-user.conf这个
<blueghost> lenage_:) 忘改哪个了， google有很多的
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • linux下pdf批注 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323093&p=2249038#p2249038 终于可以在linux下批注了，说是出来好久了，我一直看着这个都不知道是干什么的，为什么没人说一下， evince可以在linux下批注了 Screenshot.png Screenshot-1.png 还有一个小问题:有一些pdf打开文字还是方框，有没有办法给evince加 ...
<lenage_> blueghost: 网上说改local.conf
<blueghost> o
<blueghost> lenage_:) 你试一下， home目录有一个用户配置文件
<lenage_> blueghost: 但是我感觉应该直接改conf.avil中的设置也一样的，
<lenage_> blueghost: 嗯，我想知道字体配置文件前面的数字加载规则是？现加载数字大的然后数字小的 然后覆盖么？
<iGoogle> lenage_: 别乱该。avail的，是默认的，需要的时候，才cp到d目录的
<blueghost> lenage_:) 那个我就不知道了， 我想 改用户的配置文件更好
<lenage_> iGoogle: Ok,明白了
<blueghost> lenage_:) 试一下 改 ~/.fonts.conf
<lenage_> blueghost: 嗯
<blueghost> lenage_:) 我也试一下， 这个我没改过， 当时是改系统的。
<blueghost> 貌似不行
<lenage_> blueghost: 我修改下字体显示顺序看看
<blueghost> 好的
<lenage_> blueghost: firefox中文设置为Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif的还是不能抗锯齿
<blueghost> lenage_:) 没一个字体是中文字体吧
<blueghost> 怎么刷新 字体配置
<lenage_> blueghost: sans-serif字体没问题
<iGoogle> lenage_: 浏览器的，都是自己的一套。别折腾系统的fontconfig。
<lenage_> blueghost: 可能是Arial,Helvetica的问题
<lenage_> blueghost: sudo fc-cache -f
<lenage_> iGoogle: 浏览器的设置我都修改了，但是有些字体还是没有啊
<blueghost> lenage_:) 俩字体都不含中文字符啊
<lenage_> blueghost: 嗯，但是其他的sans-serif字体显示正常，
<lenage_> blueghost: 哦，对了 应该是关闭小号字体抗锯齿的缘故
<blueghost> lenage_:) 哦
<lenage_> blueghost: Thanks～现在去改
<blueghost> 好的
<iGoogle> 先截图，看是不是AA
 * microcai 都来 show 一下系统启动时间嘛
<hata> pidgin的插件放在哪里？
<hymnusalae> microcai, ==再，我在折騰 ZFS 呢，好像我的內核空間的內存不夠大。
<hata> 例如飞信
<lenage> 15:23:01 up  6:58,  0 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.07, 0.11
<iGoogle> hata: 可以放～/.purple/
<hata> thx
<iGoogle> 这薇菜，这么闲
<microcai> hymnusalae:  32bit ?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嗯。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  落伍啦，应该用 64bit
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我也要有64bit的cpu呢……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  可以用  64bit 内核+ 32bit userland
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我都用 ZFS 了，我能不想用 64bit 嗎……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 話說 btrfs 也是推薦 64bit 嗎？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  这样啊！ 你内存多大？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 2G
<microcai> 还有
<hymnusalae> microcai, 之前分給內核空間的是512M
<microcai> hymnusalae:  那就好。 你可以用 2G/2G 的内存布局啊！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嗯，我給改成1G……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  给 userland 3G 毛用
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我一共就2G好吧。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我建议给内核 2G
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那我普通程序都用 swap 去？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 除非你总是要运行 matlab , java 那样的需要极大内存地址的程序。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... 那个不是给内核的内存大小，而是给内核使用的地址空间. .....
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這樣。
<hymnusalae> microcai, vm.kmem_size 是吧？
<microcai> hymnusalae: ... 那个是编译的时候决定的 ......
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……那我還要找找 GENERIC 的 config 呢……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  编译的时候调整一下内核的内存分布。 1G/3G 还是  2G/2G
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你啥CPU？
<lenage> archlinux 笔记本音量调节的触摸键怎么搞？
<hata1> iGoogle: ～/.purple/ 的哪个文件夹 .so的协议
<iGoogle> plugins下嘛
<iGoogle> lenage: 啥叫触摸键
<hymnusalae> edison0354, T2050
<lenage> iGoogle: 多媒体键，表达失误
<flay> lenage: 你说的是多媒体健吧
<hymnusalae> microcai, 沒有找到 GENERIC 的 config 那一項。
<iGoogle> lenage: 是Fn+xx的，还是键盘上面的独立按键
 * microcai 原来要用 fastboot 内核参数来加快启动的啊！！！！！
<flay> lenage: 我写过一篇日志关于这个东西
 * microcai 我的内核哟啊花 2s 启动呢！ 因为驱动全编译进内核了
<microcai> 重启试试看
<flay> http://flay0303.blog.com/?p=14
<lenage> iGoogle: 独立按键
<hymnusalae> 找到了 KVA_PAGES
<flay> 首先内核要识别出来
<lenage> iGoogle: 用alas，装了volwheel，但是还是不能用，内核识别出来了，mplayer可以调节音量
<iGoogle> lenage: 用xev测试，最直接的，用acpi-listen测试。看有事件没。
<microcai> back
<lenage> 但是系统的不行
<lenage> 有
<microcai> 重启的速度还行把？
<flay> xev
<microcai> 我刚刚什么时候离开的？
<microcai> 呵呵
<microcai> 很快把？
<microcai> 还有
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ?
<microcai> hymnusalae:  是不是爆快啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我现在大概在  18s 的时候显示桌面。 接着 gnome-shell 的面板在 20s 的时候显示出来 ;)
<iGoogle> microcai: 你这重启，至少超过1分钟。当然加了irc启动时间。
 * microcai ；） 
<iGoogle> 20s。那你系统够慢的
<microcai> iGoogle:  。。。 靠！ 你系统几秒启动？
<microcai> iGoogle: 我可是用的庞大的 gnome3 ...
<iGoogle> 看你机器嘛。
<microcai> iGoogle: 你可别用什么启动 xdm 到 xterm 算时间
<iGoogle> 看你内存嘛。这比了没用啊
<microcai> iGoogle:  如果是用 xdm ， 并且是启动到 xterm , 我的系统 15s 就够了。
<iGoogle> 别人时间长了，难道就不用机器了？ :D
<blueghost> lenage:) 知道怎么改了
<iGoogle> 我家里机器，也不到20s。啥都不优化。
<microcai> iGoogle: .... 什么啊，我这是抛砖引玉. . 希望大家心动不如行动，优化自己的系统启动速度 ......
<lenage> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keytouch  按照这个wiki配置多媒体键   但是没看懂
<microcai> iGoogle: 不可能。
<iGoogle> 没flash的那啥fs。就别说块了。那叫啥去了。
<microcai> iGoogle:  我用的系统到 14s 的时候从完成 fsck .......
<iGoogle> 那fs
<microcai> iGoogle:  现在最快的 ubuntu 也只能 30s 启动 ......
<iGoogle> 。。。你又脱离现实世界了。
<microcai> iGoogle:  就别提神码 fedora 了。基本上要 1min
<flay> lenage: xev下按有什么提示没有
<iGoogle>  JFFS2?
<microcai> iGoogle:  给我证据. ...
<microcai> iGoogle:  bootchart 的图表。
<iGoogle> YAFFS
<iGoogle> 没空安装那无聊的软件啊。
<iGoogle> 等你先用上这样的fs，再说速度嘛
<flay> 启动速度快能说明什么
<iGoogle> 说明啥都不加载。 lol
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... 你看我的 bootchart 就知道了，什么都加载。完全 full feature 的系统 22s 启动。
<microcai> iGoogle:  不是 intel 的那个 5s  启动，啥都不加载。
<microcai> flay:  系统每天启动 2次，每次如果比没折腾的快 10s 启动，那一年能省多少时间？ 而且开机速度快了心情也好了，这个也是最最重要的。
<flay> 你可以考虑不关机或待机
<microcai> flay: 可惜 Linux 的 suspend 总 TMD 有问题。
<iGoogle> 单从你喜欢每天启动2次，你就不适合用lin嘛。 只能说明这点。
<jyf1987> microcai:
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... 我是要出去吃饭，所以要关机。不像你，有老娘送饭过来吃。
<flay> 不过待机确实有点问题 每次都会有诡异的情况 我也很少用
<iGoogle> 老早不玩了的bootchart。你又玩起来了。
<microcai> i过
<iGoogle> 吃饭也关机啊。
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... 不是玩，是为了测试一下。就用了一下，:)
<iGoogle> nnnd
<lenage> flay: KeyPress event, serial 40, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001, root 0x15a, subw 0x0, time 26864167, (-144,-194), root:(875,345), state 0x0, keycode 121 (keysym 0x1008ff12, XF86AudioMute), same_screen YES, XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:  XFilterEvent returns: False
<iGoogle> 其实，我唯一喜欢ipad的是，它电池管理得好。从来不用关机。
<lenage> flay: 显示这个
<microcai> iGoogle: ... ... 我笔记本基本不关机。待机没问题。不过我的台式机老待机有问题。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 水果一直那样的，ipod就是了
<flay> lenage: 很好 下一步执行xmodmap -pke | grep 121
 * microcai apple 只考虑一种硬件
<iGoogle> flay: 难道你教他用xmodmap去设置脚本执行？咋不入acpi的门呢。
<flay> 一般的wm都又设置快捷键的吧
<iGoogle> 只是水果的电池考虑得好啊。你任何机器都不能回避啊。 microcai
 * microcai Linux  表示压力很大。
<iGoogle> flay: 直接设置当然可以，只是进应该acpi机制。
<lenage> flay: keycode 121 = XF86AudioMute NoSymbol XF86AudioMute
<iGoogle> 拉。都认了嘛。 lenage
<iGoogle> 说了，直接acpi-listen测试
<flay> 很好 说明内核已经识别出你的多媒体键了
<lenage> iGoogle: kindle 的更好，一个月不关机也OK
<edison0354> lenage: 水果就没让你关过
<iGoogle> lenage: 那单色的
<flay> lenage: 你用的alsa还是oss4
<lenage> flay: alsa
<flay> iGoogle: acpi那个我也没弄过
<iGoogle> edison0354: 之前那绿毒，知道吧。害我不能关机。
<blueghost> alsa 和 pluse 有什么区别啊
<flay> 直接设置快捷键 XF86AudioMute 执行amixer sset Master,0 toggle
<lenage> edison0354: 是，水果和amazon是没有可比性
<iGoogle> blueghost: 对于你，当他一样就是嘛
<lenage> iGoogle: 用处不多
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-6-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 8 14:09:10 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 解释一下啊
<microcai> flay:  ,,, oss4
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我不懂啊。
<microcai> flay:  非常喜欢内核混音功能
<lenage> flay: 中么设置？
<flay> microcai: oss4可以看看ossmix的输出
<iGoogle> 太多。说最明显的差别吧。pa可以混音，pa有lag的bug。 blueghost
<flay> lenage: 你用的哪个wm？还是gnome？kde
<microcai> flay:  看它干嘛?
<flay> 我用的icewm 直接修改~/.icewm/keys
<lenage> flay: openbox
<microcai> iGoogle:  pa 的混音质量不如 oss
<flay> microcai: 我以为你也要设置快捷键 呵呵
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 两者 是做同一件事， 像 openoffice 和 ms office 那样。 还是两者 在层次 上 不同
<iGoogle> microcai: 我还没找你算帐的。 nnnd
<flay> 那直接在openbox设置快捷键的文件里面加
<microcai> iGoogle:  干嘛？！！！
<iGoogle> blueghost: 是啊。就这样理解
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 一个是一个的底层， 一个是另一个 接口？
<iGoogle> microcai: 那烂oss4，啥区别都听不出。就你吹死的
<lenage> flay: 明白
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 是哪个， 是 做同一件 事？？？ 两者 处在 不同的结构层次???
<microcai> iGoogle:  有。
<flay> oss4我也装了
<flay> 测试的声音好听
<iGoogle> 。。 blueghost 你去看下百科网站嘛。
<microcai> iGoogle:  开 mplayer 播放一下 tds 就听出来了
<blueghost> 好吧
<^k^> flay, ....  ㍨ 
<iGoogle> 一边去。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  在！
<microcai> hymnusalae:  在？！
<flay> 机器人说话是随机的么
<hymnusalae> microcai, ?
<iGoogle> 你测试下et系列游戏，再oss4下的效果。再说。 microcai
<blueghost> flay:) 不是， 是 专门针对你的
<microcai> iGoogle:  。。 oss 的作者已经说了。这个是 openal 的问题。 openal 用 alsa 就比 oss 好。
<blueghost> flay:) 你得罪他什么了
<flay> blueghost: 为啥呢
<blueghost> flay:) 问你呢
<microcai> hymnusalae: 有人说  oss 音质不如 pa
<blueghost> flay:) 他在 报时 16点 了
<iGoogle> microcai: 去测试。我只看实际。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我這沒有這個情況，我這PA音質不行是能聽出來的。
<blueghost> microcai:) 还记得 ess 吗
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... .. 直接修改 openal 就可以了。 oss 作者自己的 blog 不比我的测试专业
<microcai> blueghost: ?
<happyaron> edison0354: 加油翻啊
<blueghost> microcai:) 很久以前 的声音系统
<edison0354> happyaron: 刚吃完鸡
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我把 gtk 的那个 libcanbrra 的声音从 alsa（oss后端） 改到 pa , 立马听出来窗体音效差了很多
<happyaron> edison0354: haha
<microcai> blueghost:   ess , pa , 都是 fucking OSS3 和 ALSA 不能内核混音才出来的。其实P用没有。
<lenage> flay: Thanks,关闭声音OK了，amixer怎么增大减小声音？
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<flay> key "XF86AudioLowerVolume"amixer sset Master,0 2-
<flay> amixer sset Master,0 5%+ 也可以
<flay> XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<iGoogle> amixer set Master 10%+
<blueghost> http://news.sjz.soufun.com/2011-03-28/4759284.htm
<blueghost> 此 “李刚” 是不是 “我爸是李刚” 那李刚
<happyaron> microcai: pa还能网络传输
<jyf1987> key fuck
<microcai> happyaron:  不知道你用过pa 的网络传输没有啊！ 丫就鸡肋。
<flay> iGoogle: 我查了一下acpi那个方式好像差不多 有什么好处吗
<lenage> flay: ok
<flay> lenage: 同样的方法 Fn键也可以设置好
<microcai> happyaron:  我前段时间用了 pa 的网络传输。 第一， most fuckalbe  就是，依赖 avahi . 第二，声音时断时续
<blueghost> 李刚两父子 在监狱里 团圆了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  measured srate 47983.00 Hz (-0.04%)
<microcai> blueghost:  真的？
<blueghost> http://news.sjz.soufun.com/2011-03-28/4759284.htm
<blueghost> 你看啊
<blueghost> http://bbs.km.soufun.com/3410858470~-1~769/13311039_13311039.htm
<blueghost> 还有这个
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我放棄 E17了，GTK程式沒有統一風格。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我注定要被 gconf 強姦了。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) e17很好啊
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 是很好，問題是不是所有程序都是 e17
<flay> 果然悲剧了
<hymnusalae> blueghost, gtk 的程序外觀就比較悲情了。
<lenage> flay: thanks, 搞定了
<flay> 我早上看了个标题还在纳闷 李刚都成代名词了 原来是本人
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 弄一个 比较 大众 的窗口主题不就好了吗，或者 换gtk主题， 有 e17的gtkthemes的啊
<lenage> flay: 膜拜下
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 弄的协调不就好了吗
<flay> lenage: 晕
<hymnusalae> blueghost, e17的gtktheme？沒有找到呀？
<microcai> blueghost:  来源不可靠
<flay> 用arch多读读wiki就可以了
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 有的， 去 gnome-look 找
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<flay> arch的wiki很不错
<lenage> 嗯  没事就去wiki逛逛的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<lenage> 只是 还没有这个意识，
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 感觉Linux的风格就没统一过……我又挖MAC出来了……
<blueghost> microcai:) 不知道俩 李刚 是不是同一个人
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你用 Mac 去了？
<lenage> xmodmap xev 第一次听说
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没，我想说MAC的风格很统一……
<flay> blueghost: 很显然是的
<blueghost> flay:) 哦， 那他俩父子 团圆了。 他们多幸福
 * edison0354 podcast feed博客源？
 * microcai 开机用 20s, 平均磁盘 IO 速度是 83MB/s .. 意思不是说，我的系统每次开机要到 hd 上读取 1.6G的数据？！！！！！
<blueghost> flay:) 还听说 李刚 在电视 前 痛哭呢， 现在应该是破涕为笑了
<edison0354> hymnusalae:  podcast feed博客源？
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 是那個什麽 Detour E17-GTK2 那個嗎？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我不用 podcast
<flay> 保定北市区公安副局长李刚 就是一个人
<Hoxily> 大家好。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我不知道， 我只是 曾经瞟了一眼。 你自己判断啊
<^k^> Hoxily, 好  ㍨ 
<blueghost> Hoxily:) 又得罪 ^k^ 了
<flay> 机器人是随机抓人吧
<blueghost> Hoxily:) 又一个被 ^k^ 点名了， 你真 幸运
<Hoxily> 我终于知道你们打错字，后跟 s/worngwords/realwords 了。
<edison0354> Hoxily: ……
<Hoxily> 原来是vim中的字符串替换。
<Hoxily> :-D
<edison0354> Hoxily: 是正则都是
<blueghost> Hoxily:) 他们懒， 我是重新大一次
<blueghost> Hoxily:) 他们懒， 我是重新打一次
<blueghost> 像这样
<iGoogle> flay: 。。你迷信？那bot的宿主，就躲这里控制的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 呵呵
<edison0354> blueghost: 我是不改，或者直接打正确的词
<flay> 传说中的隐藏人物
<blueghost> ^k^的真身是谁啊
<edison0354> blueghost: 不在
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> edison0354:) 骂他出来
<edison0354> blueghost: 宠物店阿姨的故事怎么样了？
<blueghost> ^k^ 你是大坏蛋
<blueghost> 骂机器人的结果会怎么样， 并且是有 权限的机器人
<flay> ^k^: 你是机器人么
<^k^> blueghost, 谢谢，但我肯定不是唯一的一个。  ㍨ 
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 得，都是做的額外的風格，還不是太統一，很不爽的說。
<blueghost> ...........
<edison0354> …………………………
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 我還是繼續 gnome 2 吧。反正 gconf 躲不了的話，我還只能被強姦，只好好好享受了。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不来了， 我怕被他踢了
<iGoogle> 机器人是正则关键词，触发的
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 换 qt4程序吧
<flay> 肯定是真人在控制 我相信了
<hymnusalae> blueghost, no, i am using KDE4 and very uncomfortable.
<blueghost> ^k^:) 我爱你
<^k^> blueghost, 谢谢，我太喜欢你了很多不明身份的人。  ㍨ 
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> ^k^ ubuntu 11.04 的发布时间是4月几号
<edison0354> hymnusalae: gconf咋了？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不要問我，我看他老不爽了。
<^k^> blueghost, 这究竟是什么时候？  ㍨ 
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就當初級潔癖吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 还真是
<blueghost> ^k^ 别故弄玄虚了， 出来吧。 看穿你了。
<gjp> 那个，大家在Linux用什么IDE？
<^k^> blueghost, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍨ 
<iGoogle> gjp: 你需要什么ide
<blueghost> ^k^ 太多什么
<blueghost> gjp:) QtCreator
<^k^> blueghost, 请稍后再回来，看看我学习这个问题的答案之一。  ㍨ 
 * blueghost 亲了亲 ^k^ 
<blueghost> gjp:) 你 打算用 ide 编什么
<gjp> 我用C写GTK程序
<blueghost> gjp:) qt4?
<blueghost> gjp:) 那帮不了你， 问别人
<blueghost> gjp:) 问 ^k^， 他是这方面的 专家
<iGoogle> gjp: vim geany anjuta glade
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 请教关于livecd的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323117&p=2249173#p2249173 我用UCK做好iso后，是不是可以直接刻到光盘了。。。 10.04一般的CD够大不？还是要DVD？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxzj990 — 2011-03-28 16:32
<cfy> 谁有电路分析考研试卷？
<hymnusalae> gjp, 好像昨天還有人問這個，當時列了 codeblock anjuta kdevelop eclipse。
<hymnusalae> gjp, 當然更多的願意vim/emacs就是了。
<yudun> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=323118    各位求正解，很奇怪的乱码问题
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 一个很奇怪的编码问题，求正解
<blueghost> google不能搜索 李刚 啊
<blueghost> 李刚 也涉及了 国家机密???
<flay> 确实不能
<iGoogle> cfy: 题库网站
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 怎么没人提 QtCreator 啊
<iGoogle> blueghost: 别人gtk。。
<blueghost> 应该 qtcreator 也可以 gtk 的吧
<iGoogle> gtkcreater?
<iGoogle> 你找nokia拼命去
<blueghost> :)
<chenwl> 有没有办法将纯文本转化成图片文件，我的程序输出几行，每行都很长，终端看起来不方便，想转成png之类的
<iGoogle> chenwl: imagemagick之annote
<chenwl> iGoogle:谢谢，我去看下
<iGoogle> 直接打印成pdf不好嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 好麻烦。要注册。还要获得积分啥的。。
<basncy> 问下，RTOS跟unix有什么区别，从unix C开发转行到RTOS开发，有什么难度吗？
<lenage> ls
<iGoogle> cfy: 去学校外，墙壁上，找电话。简单的
<iGoogle> 枪手都有，何愁试卷。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我只想看下题型。我在csdn上找到了
<iGoogle> cfy: 网络与现实，要结合来思考。
<iGoogle> 只会上网的，不宅了嘛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖子
<iGoogle> 乐。你醒来了啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 张嘎子，我今天生气了一整天了
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<cfy> 张嘎子....
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。死乐。别乱说话
 * cfy 表示差点把名字忘了。。。。洗澡去
<iGoogle> 多半是lp骂你了。
<iGoogle> cfy: ...
<cfy> ee又下班了。。。
<Guest17520> how to set encoding to utf8 in powershell?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你哪里找到的1.6的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我只能找到1.4.2
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我机器拿来就有
<MeaCulpa> 然后就跟着升级
<ljlau> debian-zh里面真惨淡啊
<ljlau> 一天了就我一个人早上在里面说了一句话
<cfy> ljlau: 我们已经占领ubuntu-cn了
<ljlau> cfy:......
<ljlau> 貌似debian-zh的人数本来就不多，后来还经历了一次搬家风波
<hata> 你们可以尝试再占领#ubuntu
<ljlau> 去占领#ubuntu吧 lol
<cfy> roylez: 主席。什么时候去占领#ubuntu?
<flay> 去#ubuntu耍中文
<nsdy> 安装gvim后 就不能调用.vimer配置文件了?
<flay> 应该调用吧
<flay> .vimrc
<LKoi> .vimer?
<nsdy> 是vimrc 我写错了
<nsdy> 不能调用...
<nsdy> 很奇怪的问题 卸载掉gvim就恢复正常了
 * ljlau 下班啦，拜拜各位
<blueghost> flay:) 你会被骂的
<flay> 什么情况
<blueghost> flay:) 什么什么情况
<flay> 被骂阿
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • Adobe Reader 9 中文支持解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323128&p=2249259#p2249259 Adobe Reader 9 目前没有中文版，英文版不带有中文字体，默认没办法正确显示中文字体的pdf。 解决方法是增加中文语言包，具体操作如下： 点 这里 进入Adobe官网，网页最下方Adds On下载字体包，简体中文：Adobe Reader 9 ...
<LemonHall> http://blog.codingnow.com/2006/11/windows_unix_dynamic_library.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ÔÆ·çµÄ BLOG: Windows ºÍ Unix ϶¯Ì¬Á´½Ó¿âµÄÇø±ð
<LemonHall> 看一下这篇文章吧，尤其是下面的评论，。。。。。。。。。
<LemonHall> 真是不错的一篇论证帖子
<LKoi> 问个问题啊，windows怎么做键盘记录，我是说除了用hook以外的办法，有人指点一下吗
<nsdy> vim提示 E117: Unknown function: HasPaste
<nsdy> 。。。我vimrc文件里面没有设置粘帖相关的东西阿
<blueghost> flay:) 我曾经 不小心 就在 #ubuntu 说 了中文(那几次我都以为是 #ubuntu-cn)，结果被骂了
<blueghost> flay:) 明白吗， 我当#ubuntu是#ubuntu-cn了， 没看清楚就发言
<gebjgd> nsdy, set paste
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 李刚 出事了。 李刚两父子 准备 在狱中 团聚
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你的项目怎么养了
<blueghost> flay:) 貌似 那李刚 就是 那李刚
<flay> blueghost: 哦 明白了
<blueghost> 李刚用声泪俱下的动情表演关闭了“我爸是李刚”那扇门，他又将如何神奇关闭“警官是李刚”这扇门呢？公众愿意拭目以待。（舒圣祥）
<roylez> cfy: 找踢的事情你去做
<blueghost> 再一次 声泪俱下
<blueghost> flay:) 你真的去那 耍中文了 ????
<LemonHall> blueghost: 唔。。你来了
<LemonHall> edison0354: 唔。。你在
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 来了
<gebjgd> blueghost, 现在看起来还不错
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦， 继续努力
<flay> 没有 我没去过那里 只去过#archlinux
<LemonHall> blueghost: 我是想听你的八卦
<LemonHall> 12.Microsoft已经和Novell结盟，两者开始共享专利，而后者的mono不仅开始大摇大摆的接受Microsoft的鼎立扶持，而且连XNA都要照扒到Linux平台，用不了多久，在Linux上就可以玩到原汁原味的.NET游戏，相反motolola声称要开源自己的Java ME，并且和Sun毫无关系，这意味着Java的控制权之争已经拉开序幕，一旦Sun失去了
<LemonHall> Java的控制权，这个公司也就烟消云散了。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) http://news.sina.com.cn/c/sd/2011-03-28/153322194899.shtml
 * LemonHall 2006年这个人做得判断还是正确的
<LemonHall> SUN死了
<drovencrazy> .net游戏 想想就开心啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 茂名 的前市委书记 供出了好多人， 你那个 八杆子打不着的 亲戚怎么养了
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不是亲戚
<gebjgd> blueghost, 都说了，是老婆的表姐夫发小
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦， 那个老婆表姐夫发小 没事吧
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不知道
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不关我事
<blueghost> 呵呵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可算打开了，今天可以下班了
<cfy> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8174/display-http-header-using-curl
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有空帮我顶下 XD http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8174/display-http-header-using-curl
<pocoyo> roylez: 拜见主席 。
<roylez> cfy: 这个好
<cfy> roylez: 主席帮我顶 :)
<roylez> cfy: 88，下班回去
<blueghost> 中国 是不是废除 夏令时了。 还有谁 夏天 调时钟的
<blueghost> 中国 是不是废除 夏令时了。 还有谁 夏天 调时钟的
<cfy> blueghost: 貌似没有了吧
<cfy> roylez: 哦
<blueghost> cfy:) 好像 没见过 废除的通知啊
<drovencrazy> 什么叫夏令时
<cfy> blueghost: 貌似都是调整下班时间。没有直接调时间的。
<blueghost> cfy:) 貌似 实行过 没几年吧。 后来就不了了之了
<cfy> drovencrazy: 就是时间加1.而不是调整作息时间
<cfy> blueghost: 估计这样导致没法改时间了。所以。。。。否则还可以通知一下。。。
<drovencrazy> 时间拨快一小时？  有什么用？
<cfy> drovencrazy: 比如你冬天8点上班。夏天9点上班
<blueghost> cfy:) 不是啊， 忘了 什么时候了， 还是很小的时候， 真的 调时钟呢。 当时不知道 为什么。 有什么作用， 7点上学， 夏天 把时间拨快一小时， 但 又是8小时上课。
<blueghost> 有什么作用呢
<cfy> drovencrazy: 那有夏令时。还是八点
<drovencrazy> cfc,总感觉自己骗自己呢
<drovencrazy> cfy, 可能是一直在学校吧 没感觉
<blueghost> cfy:) 本来应该是， 把时钟调快1小时， 7点上班上学， 还是7点上班上学。
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 本意是让你 早点睡觉， 节约电费
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 一直没见过 呵呵  还是我们的限电犀利点
<blueghost> drovencrazy:)
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 没赶上那时候吧。 不过 就调了几年， 就不了了之了， 又没说废除了
<blueghost> 又没哪个真的实行
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 对 估计也就是个方针  也没人用过
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 网上说取消了
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 不影响我们的作息时间就好
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> FAT 格式不能创建 >4 G 的文件，看来只好搞RAID1来实现了
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 美国连续两年延长夏令时制，以节省石油。
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 是为了节省石油的， 夏天 让你 早点进屋睡觉， 别开车了。
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 始终不能体会这个政策的真谛  假如全国都推行也好 不过貌似夏时制导致iphone的闹钟不灵
<hymnusalae> microcai, RAID1就能讓FAT創建 4G 文件了？
<hymnusalae> 夏時制主要是節能。
<LemonHall> microcai: 你产生了幻觉？
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 知道为什么 中国 不像其他国家那样 多个时区吗？ 因为敬爱的党妈妈 体谅我们比较蠢， 理解不了
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 所以人家新疆同學表示一般看不了大風車……
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 这样也好 时间这东西 习惯了就ok
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 大风车?????
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 嗯……
<blueghost> ....
<MaskRay> 很久以前的少儿节目啊。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯，我一個新疆的同學說小時候就沒有怎麽好好看過那節目。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 後來當地台有延時轉播，推遲2個小時放。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不過那時候他已經大了，不看了……
<nsdy> Vim 相关插件整理 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/vim-plugin/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vim 相关插件整理 : OSMSG
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ...
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 为什么看不到 是因为某些时间没有信号？
<blueghost> 因为太阳不是“同时”地升起和落下，怪异的事情多了。老人家有个名段：“你们像早晨八、九点钟的太阳……”有新疆朋友郁闷地说：“八、九点钟？冬天的八、九点钟还看不见太阳呢！原来我们像黎明前的黑暗……”
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 因為人家在上學……
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 哦  这确实被催
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 那应该也没办法吧， 就算多个时区， 难不成中央电视 每小时重播一次 那节目不成????
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 我當然不是說這個是多時區的錯。但是就是說有這麽個有趣的事。
<edison0354> LemonHall: 唔，我一直在
<blueghost> hymnusalae:)
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 应该 有多个时区的。 像你说的 那些地方， 让他们 7:30分上班， 他们还在睡觉呢
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 他們都習慣說10點上班了好吧。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 这我不清楚， 我这里7:30就上学上班了
<nsdy> 各位使用中国移动“超级电话煲”和“情侣专线”业务的兄弟们请高度注意。 中国移动上个月已经取消了情侣专线业务，并且非学校信号覆盖区域也取消了超级电话煲业务。。。。 移动没有通知。。让我这个月花了上百的电话费。
<nsdy> 嘿嘿 所以 觉得还在使用这个业务的兄弟请检查自己的话费
 * edison0354 GCC 4.6.0发布
<blueghost> 其实说到底， 这个是 时间 迁就 人 还是人迁就时间的问题
<blueghost> 按 时间划分的话， 是人 看时间做事， 大家都是 同一时间 上下班
<blueghost> 单一 时区的话， 就是 时间 按人的实际情况而定
<blueghost> 有地方10点上班， 有地方7：30上班
<microcai> edison0354:  gcc 4.5 直到 gcc 4.5.5 才稳定
<blueghost> microcai:) Gcc 现在是什么版本
<microcai> blueghost:  gcc4.6 发布了呀
<nsdy> 话说 vim插件到底是安装在/usr/share/vim/addons/plugin里面 还是安装在/vim/vim72/plugin里面？
<microcai> ?
<microcai> freeflying:  .. 你个骗子
<microcai> happyaron:  Can't temporarily set screensaver to blank screen
<microcai> happyaron:  不能这么翻译把
<happyaron> microcai: 哪里的？
<microcai> happyaron:  blank screen 是黑屏的意思。
<microcai> happyaron:  gnome-shell
<blueghost> 哪里有 egcs 的介绍啊， google 不到
<happyaron> microcai: 我看看
<blueghost> microcai:) 哪里有单独 的 egcs 介绍啊， gcc 只是带过提了一下 egcs。 我想知道 当初怎么 gcc 独立了一个 egcs 分支， 后来 怎么 又合并了。 google 搜到的资料很少啊
<microcai> blueghost:  egcs 就是 gcc
<microcai>   blueghost RMS  的 gcc 死了。 egcs 后来改名为 gcc
<blueghost> microcai:) 我知道 egcs 合并回了 gcc， 我想知道的是 这个过程。 怎么 分出来的， 后来又怎么合并的
<blueghost> 网上的内容 找到的 都不符合 我需要的
<blueghost> 感觉 中国 的网页 内容都是 你抄我 ，我抄你， 搜索 就一大堆 一样的文章
<microcai> blueghost:  ..... .... cygwin 那几个家伙吧，写的激进优化patch RMS 不接受。 RMS 说稳定胜过一切
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 我只知道當年 Gentoo 的 Daniel Robbins 的一些情況。他當年創建 Gentoo 的時候因為 EGCS 而遇到些麻煩。其它的也不知道。
<microcai> blueghost:  他们就 fork 了呗
<blueghost> microcai:) fork后， 他们怎么就又合并了， 怎么不一直 竞争下去
<microcai> blueghost: gcc 没人用了呗 .....
<microcai> blueghost:  RMS 说我的gcc 没人用了，孤独~~~~~~~
<microcai> blueghost:  这还有竞争的余地么？
<microcai> blueghost:  说错了，是 cygun
<blueghost> microcai:) gcc 没人用了， 怎么 不是 egcs 接管， 成为 egcs 的天下， 而又要合并回 gcc 呢
<microcai> blueghost: ... ... 这也是 RMS 的意思 .... ...
<blueghost> microcai:) 当初 我就看到很多 egcs 比 gcc 厉害呢
<blueghost> microcai:) 什么 rms???
<microcai> blueghost:  你不觉得名字很重要么？ 呵呵
<microcai> blueghost:  RMS  都不知道啊？ FSF 的头
<blueghost> microcai:) ......
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦。
<blueghost> microcai:) 有详细 的资料看 就好了
<microcai> blueghost:  看 gcc  的邮件列表就是了啊
<microcai> blueghost:  讨论都在那里举行的。
<blueghost> microcai:) 不懂英文
<microcai> blueghost:  去死。
<blueghost> 中国的文章 就是一大抄。 搜索什么就一大堆一样的。
<blueghost> microcai:) 我懂英文就好了， 就可以看到很多内容了
<microcai> blueghost:  那是一堆的爬虫网站
<happyaron> blueghost: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Compiler_Collection
<microcai> blueghost:  存在的意义就是定期抓文章。 靠广告生存的。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 【蘑菇】求助！！！我的CPU是i5-540M,然后虚拟机来装UBUNTU的时候出现了问题呐！！！！！！！！难过难过！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323135&p=2249376#p2249376 我的SONY本本的CPU是i5-540M的，本身装的是win7 64位的，然后下了一个ubuntu 64bit 可是用虚拟机加载的时候，说这个内核是X86-64的，然后只找 ...
<wegue> 请问ubuntu下有哪些文件恢复软件啊，我的SD卡里的数据全没了。。。
<cfy> wegue: testdisk软件包里的testdisk和photorec
<NoIE> wegue: photorec
<blueghost> happyaron:) 别给我 en....的， 英文看不懂
<wegue> 我找找看，谢谢
<gDD> testdisk +1
<blueghost> 看不懂
<hata> pidgin 控们，有没有用pidgin当终端用的插件？
<microcai> happyaron:  https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645924
<lubotu2> Gnome bug 645924 in general "gnome-shell random crash with NVIDIA driver" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<microcai> happyaron:  https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645924
<microcai> lubotu2:  你不是很能么？
<microcai> happyaron:  texmaker 是那个 SB 翻译的？
<lenage> ？
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你太激動了……
<microcai> happyaron:  居然 &文件 而不是 文件(&F)
<microcai> happyaron:  这样叫键盘怎么选菜单啊！ 这翻译！不会么乱翻译。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃^
<blueghost> microcai:) 为什么 电脑 不是中国人 发明的
<microcai> http://code.google.com/p/texmaker/issues/detail?id=136
<microcai> TNND ， 要报告错误 ......
<microcai> happyaron:  是把？
<microcai> blueghost:  是！
<microcai> blueghost:  是中国人发明的。 知道 core dump 么？ 王安啊!
<hymnusalae> microcai, 王安是誰?
<blueghost> microcai:) 我想象 不出 如果 中国人发明 电脑的话， 键盘该有多大
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 呃，5個鍵？
<blueghost> 5？？？？
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 一丨丿丶乙？
<blueghost> 横竖撇捺提？？？？
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 还是你厉害
<hymnusalae> blueghost, ……
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 就是如果只用5個鍵的話，寫程序會很不好寫。
 * microcai   http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83525 
<microcai> blueghost:  ... 我早写好了 ibus-t9 ...
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 也有可能是25個鍵，那就是現在那個二筆輸入法。
<microcai> blueghost:  用5个按键打字的。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 二笔输入法也是要有 英文 才有的啊
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 把第一個聲碼去掉。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 都形碼就是了。
<blueghost> 哦
<wegue> 谢谢诸位，文件正在恢复中
<blueghost> microcai:) 5个键打字？？ 好学吗
<microcai> blueghost:  .. ...
<blueghost> 我们要提倡 好奇， 而不是好学
<microcai> ... crash 狂！！！！
<microcai> gnome-shell !! what  a shit !! 怎么越来越不稳定了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嘿 嘿 嘿
<microcai> hymnusalae:  happyaron:  NVIDIA 我已经折腾够了， 鉴于最近半年我是不会再玩游戏了。我打算使用开源驱动 ......
<happyaron> microcai: texmaker不是我经手的。。。。
<jyf1987> ubuntu装好以后默认那个 sshd 有屏蔽外网连入么？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 木有
<microcai> jyf1987:  但是默认禁止 root 登录
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那就是公网上的人都可以ssh 上来了？
<happyaron> microcai: 也木有
<microcai> happyaron:  有。
<happyaron> jyf1987: en
<happyaron> microcai: 自己看配置文件去
<microcai> happyaron:  root 没密码。ssh 默认禁止空密码登录
<hymnusalae> ……
<happyaron> microcai: 还有一句咆哮的注释，DO NOT REPORT BUGS!
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 那翻譯錯了怎麽辦？
<microcai> happyaron:   openssh 的人耐不住了啊
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 找人改呗
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……找人……
<microcai> happyaron: 他们是典型的开源了还求回报 .... ....
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 上 bug 加補丁都不讓，什麽世道。
<hymnusalae> microcai, openssh 的怎麽了？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  openssh  的几个开发者发牢骚啊，说他们辛辛苦苦开发  openssh ，别人就知道白用。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 給鏈接。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  你一般用户白用也就算了，大公司， google 这样的都白用，不给捐钱。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 他們當年要 BSD 的……不想白用就 GPL 呀……
<hymnusalae> 或者 AGPL 也不錯……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  en 文的，不不懂
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那給個鏈接就是了……
<microcai> hymnusalae: 老早看到的 ... 忘记了
<jyf1987> microcai: 我连一个朋友的机器 直接 22 connectin refused 这个应该是防火墙问题吧？关不关root的事情？
<hymnusalae> microcai, http://www.oschina.net/news/13143/openssh?
<happyaron> jyf1987: NAT?
<jyf1987> happyaron: shit 他的 u1010默认没有那个
<microcai> hymnusalae:  厉害。给你找到了
<microcai> jyf1987:  yep
<microcai> jyf1987:  防火墙是会连接超时的
<microcai> jyf1987: 没开 sshd 才会  connectin refused
<jyf1987> microcai: 你现在还在教育网里不
<hymnusalae> microcai, 搜索 OpenSSH 捐助，果然說的還是很婉轉。
<jyf1987> microcai: 恩  他那边似乎就是没装 sshd  真是挫
<hymnusalae> microcai, 要是我寫這個聲明，我會讓人家搜索 OpenSSH 操蛋。
<microcai> jyf1987:  microcai 表示从来就不知道jyw是什么
 * microcai 修正一下，google 给过钱 ....
<cike> 哪位大仙知道awesome下怎么调电源管理？
<microcai> jyf1987:  我没运行 sshd 都能连接。 microcai 表示他的电脑没有 xinet 这类程序。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn 这里的帖子能存多久？
<jyf1987> microcai: 那你用什么？vpn?
<jyf1987> vnc?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不知道，應該是數字再轉到這個號的時候沒有吧。
<microcai> jyf1987:  ???
<microcai> jyf1987:  干嘛要vpn ?
<microcai> jyf1987:  systemd 能在有 ssh 连接的时候自动启动 sshd
<jyf1987> microcai: 这样
<cfy> microcai: 一叶说不会删除。
<microcai> jyf1987:  systemd 能在  nm-applet 请求连接网络的时候再启动 NetworkManager
<microcai> cfy:  那不是会？ ... 撑爆服务器？
<cfy> microcai: 不清楚了。据说会删除垃圾
 * microcai http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/45032 这是最老的帖子了。哈哈，还是会删除的啦
<hata> ubuntu 的blog也用drupal阿
<hata> cn那个
<lemonhall> 唔。。。
 * lemonhall valgrind这个东西谁用过？？？？？？？？？
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 手贱把主分区格了装linux，结果grub带不起windows了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323142&p=2249472#p2249472 我的系统都装在一块硬盘上，这块硬盘分了一个主分区及多个扩展分区。 电脑店老板在主分区上装了xp，后来我就在一个扩展分区上装了win7 之后我又在另外的扩展分区上装过ubuntu,kubuntu,fedora…… 但 ...
<drovencrazy> 这哥们系统控吧 就差个osx了
<hata> ubuntu,kubuntu 震惊了
<hecha> 问个正则表达式的问题，我在 Bash 脚本中用查到的 $line =~ [^\u4e00-\u9fff] 匹配中文，但 good morning 也被当作中文了，想不明白是怎么回事？
<microcai> drovencrazy:  你的发言把我逗笑了
<lemonhall> hecha: 那两个UFT-8的字符是什么？
<microcai> hi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559 这个是不是很 cool
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 论坛加速程序 GUI 版
<hecha> lemonhall: 4e00 到 9fff 是中文字符区间
<drovencrazy> microcai, 怎么了
<microcai> hecha:  ...  不是吧？
<microcai> drovencrazy:  呵呵。好笑啊
<drovencrazy> microcai, 基本上能装的系统他都装了啊
<hecha> if [[ $line =~ [^\u4e00-\u9fff] ]]; then lang=zh; else lang=en; fi
<lemonhall> hecha: microcai 你是真闲。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 加速的原理是什么？
<lemonhall> microcai: C语言写出来的东西就是小啊
<microcai> lemonhall:  你说什么？ 我哪里闲了
<hecha> 我试了一些英文单词都可以，有空格的句子就不行。中文匹配是对的
<soiamso> lemonhall: runtime 小
<lemonhall> soiamso: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: C语言也有RUNTIME的概念啊
<soiamso> lemonhall: 就是没有VM，其他动态语言每个都有一个VM
<lemonhall> C Runtime是windows平台下的一个概念。一般来说，CRT函数（C Runtime函数）就是标准的C语言函数。例如，printf、scanf、strlen、fopen等函数就属于CRT函数。在windows下所有的CRT函数最终都是转化成为win32 API来执行的。windows本身并没有在内核之上提供对CRT的支持。
<lemonhall> CRT既可以通过静态连接来实现，也可以通过动态链接来实现（MSVCRT.DLL）。
 * lemonhall 我有办法改变PDF的中文字体么？是不是需要什么编辑PDF类的软件来实现？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 好像没有很好的方法
 * lemonhall 于是，我们只需要做一个简单的全局替换就可以了。在vi中，你只需要
<lemonhall> 把文件中所有出现的”SimSun”和”TimesNewRoman”都替换成”wqy-zenhei”（文泉驿正黑）
<lemonhall> 这。。。方法。。太变态了吧。。。PDF不是二进制文件么。。竟然用VI打开编辑并保存
<soiamso> lemonhall: 然后就可以了？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我刚打开了。。还真不是完全的二进制。。还真可以编辑
<caleb-> tcc 可以把 C source 当脚本来用
<caleb-> 也可以算是 C runtime
<soiamso> lemonhall: 然后可以吗？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, tcc是tiny c compiler那個tcc嗎？
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 是
<ofan> tcc也要先编译吧
<caleb-> ofan: js runtime 之类也是啊
<ofan> caleb-: js?
<lemonhall> soiamso: 雅黑的名字在UBUNTU下叫什么呢？
<caleb-> javascript engine
<ofan> js会先编译?
 * lemonhall 问一下，怎样知道微软雅黑在系统中注册的英文名呢？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 没有，雅黑mac 才有
<caleb-> ofan: 这年头 js engine 为了优化都搞很多编译
<lemonhall> ofan: 不用惊讶。。。现在什么语言都有JIT功能了
<caleb-> js 不优化没法用，太慢鸟
<ofan> lemonhall: jit和编译不是一回事..
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我给UBUNTU装了啊。。。看来得用字体管理器看看。。能不能知道它的英文名
<hata> 那个monkey什么的？
<soiamso> lemonhall: fc-cache 了吗？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 没。。。就是直接点击MSYH。TTF。。就OK了。。就像知道那个原来很麻烦的东西在哪里能看到。。真找的时候反倒是麻烦
<gDD> http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Licensing_and_Law/forking.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fear of Forking, original version (corrected and annotated)
<gDD> egcs inside:)
 * lemonhall 微软雅黑,Microsoft YaHei:style=Normal,obyčejné,Standard,Κανονικά,Regular,Normaali,Normál,Normale,Standaard,Normalny,Обычный,Normálne,Navadno,Arrunta
<lemonhall> 找到了。。可是明显不行。。。
<lenage> 又是字体问题？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 什么明显不行？
<gleerat> 如何把Opera的标题栏去掉。
<OT_iux> gleerat: 似乎在Opera的选项设置里面？
<mofli> F11 gleerat
<gleerat> 在外观中找不到
<mofli> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8000/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=323149 tenzu
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<if_else> 各位兄台，git 如何列出当前版本库所跟踪的文件列表？谢谢
<majian> 大家晚上好
<gleerat> 在Windows下，通过外观设置可以去掉。但是在Linux下怎么都去不掉
<majian> 都聊什么呢
<caleb-> gleerat: 估计是 WM 管的
<majian> wine怎么安呢
<majian> 我在wiki里没看懂
<lenage> if_else: ls 或 tree ,然后看.gitingore
<rookies> majian: sudo apt-get install wine
<majian> wiki里说这种方法不是不好么，
<majian> sudo apt-get install wine因为版本比较旧，所以通常不用，改用PPA中的wine。[编辑]
<rookies> 加PPA就是了
<rookies> 尽量少用wine
<majian> ppa怎么加啊，就这点不会
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘下安装Ubuntu（求助） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323150&p=2249576#p2249576 想装XP和Ubuntu双系统，在硬盘下安装Ubuntu,装到以下一步出现了问题，请求高手援手 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhdt520 — 2011-03-28 20:47
<if_else> lenage: 兄，git ls / tree 提示不是 git 命令？
<NoIE> majian: 用 ubuntu tweak。
<majian> 那是什么？
<NoIE> majian: 官方网站上也有修改的方法。
<majian> 我现在想知道怎么添加ppa然后安个wine，学会使用
<if_else> lenage: 我晓得了，git ls-files 谢谢兄台了
<NoIE> majian: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<^k^> ⇪ title: WineHQ - Installing the latest Wine on Ubuntu
<majian> 谢谢
<NoIE> 看这一页，单击应用程序-》ubuntu 软件中心，单击编辑菜单中的软件源。下面的英文应该不难。
<majian> 配置ppa是不是就是添加软件源--其他软件
<lenage> if_else: 谢谢～我以前一直用ls解决的，原来还有ls-files
<edison0354> hymnusalae: lemonhall: ofan: 小圆脸的TMA开拍了，大家各种召唤土狼中……
<if_else> lenage: 兄，我这里 ls 不能用，可能你定义了别名吧！
<myke2> MaskRay: 有想法了么?
<freeflying> microcai: whats wrong
<microcai> freeflying:  ...
<microcai> freeflying:  还没有给我interview 啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 没
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才睡觉, 忽然有了点想法
<microcai> freeflying:  欺骗我的感情。
<freeflying> microcai: thats mean you're not qualified to some people
<gDD> if_else: lenage 的意思应该是直接ls然后自己看exclude排除吧。。。
<microcai> freeflying:  恩。 离开 debian can 就死了。 很
<microcai> freeflying: 垃圾公司。
<freeflying> microcai: so what
<myke2> MaskRay: 首先进制数不是本质的, 只是规定序列中每个a[i]的取值范围
<microcai> myke2:  你给 MaskRay 讲那么高深的东西 ....
<microcai> myke2:  我怎么老发现你给 MaskRay 进行教育呢？
<myke2> MaskRay: 设为a[1], a[2], ..., a[n], 等价于求这样的序列的个数, (a[1]a[2]...a[k]) > 最后k个, 在字典序里面
<myke2> microcai: 讨论, 不是教育.
<MaskRay> microcai: 没办法。。。思想教育不够，只能接受再教育
<myke2> MaskRay: 是小于, 写错了
<microcai> myke2:  microcai 表示没人讨论。一肚子的东西没人讨论
<myke2> MaskRay: 今天病了, 不想多写
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我放弃了。。。决定有最高效的方式，全文复制到OO里，然后用雅黑字体重新输出一份PDF，OK了
<myke2> MaskRay: (a[1]a[2]...a[k]) > (a[n-k+1]a[n-k+2]...a[n])
<MaskRay> myke2: (a[0..k-1]) < (a[n-k..n-1])
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个要求(a[1]a[2]...a[k-1]) >= (a[n-k+1]a[n-k+2]...a[n-1]) (字典序, 不考虑k=1极端情况)
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 是小于,
<michaelliu> 请问一下,ubuntu 为什么不支持光驱热插拨?
<myke2> MaskRay: k位小于 <==> 前(k-1)位小于 or (前(k-1)位等于 and 第k位小于)
<michaelliu>  请问一下,ubuntu 为什么不支持光驱热插拨? 困扰很久的问题了
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 請教一下，我不小心分區分出錯了，不過 FreeBSD 的代碼和二進制文件都解壓好了，還沒有配置。我能不能 tar 出來重新分區再 tar 回去？
<microcai> michaelliu:  这个和 ubuntu 无关吧
<microcai> michaelliu:  如果内核支持，那这就是 gnome 的问题
<michaelliu> 开机显示是 /dev/sr0 是我的光驱,我拨了在接上就不行了,非得重启才认识
<myke2> MaskRay: 设前m位已经做好了, 现在考虑第(m+1)位, 这样的话对第(m+1)位有约束的只来源于 前k位 = 后k位 的那些长度上, 这和KMP的前缀函数有关系
<michaelliu> microcai:请问要怎么解决呀?
<myke2> MaskRay: 假定a[1], a[2], ..., a[m]已经定死了, 设他的前缀函数是P[1], P[2], ..., P[m]
<microcai> michaelliu:  ... ...
<michaelliu> 网上面我也没有搜到有用的信息,太郁閟了
<microcai> michaelliu:  echo 1 > /sys/class/scsi_host/光驱的STAT接口/delete
<microcai> michaelliu:  别指望百毒
<myke2> MaskRay: 我现在做的问题已经变成 前k位 <= 后k位 而不是严格小于, 严格小于可以先做完前n-1位的小于等于, 然后对最后一位做就可以了, 这不是实质性的.
<michaelliu> 我一直是用google的
<microcai> michaelliu:  刚刚错了，是  echo 1 > /sys/class/block/sr0/device/delete
<microcai> michaelliu:  如果你的光驱不是识别为 /dev/sr0 做相应的替换。
<MaskRay> myke2: 有问题了
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<michaelliu> 我现在接上光驱也是没有sr0的
<microcai> michaelliu:  这个命令运行好了就可以拔下光驱了
<MaskRay> myke2: 那个是要求所有 a[1..k] < a[n-k+1..n] 吧
<microcai> michaelliu:  ... 你是不是 SATA 接口的光驱？
<michaelliu> 我是直接就拨的哦
<myke2> MaskRay: 我的意思是先做<=
<michaelliu> 是呀,SATA光驱
<microcai> michaelliu:  那应该是识别为 sr0 的
<microcai> michaelliu:  你看看 /dev/cdrom 符号链接到哪个设备的
<myke2> MaskRay: 你其实做一下可以发现如果<, 没办法从a[1..m-1]推到a[1..m]的
<microcai> myke2:  。。。 。。。
<michaelliu> 现在/dev下面没有sr0 cdrom
<microcai> myke2:  咋就没人和我讨论 55555
<microcai> michaelliu:  光驱插了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果允许<=, 那么可以从a[1..m-1]推到a[1..m], 并且, 似乎有办法从a[1..m-1]的<=推到a[1..m]的<, 这是后话
<michaelliu> 插好的
<MaskRay> myke2: 前k位< 应该是 前k-1位< && (a[1..k-1]==a[n-k+1..n-1] && a[k] < a[n]) 吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 前k位< 应该是 前k-1位< || (a[1..k-1]==a[n-k+1..n-1] && a[k] < a[n]) 吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 前k位<=的话只要最后你&&的那里的<改成<=就可以了
<michaelliu> 拨之前我是没做任何操作的,就直接拨掉,才插上就找不到它了
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后就好弄了
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我还没觉得好弄
<michaelliu> dmesg 也没有信息的,直是接上,硬盘灯会闪一下
<myke2> MaskRay: dp[i][j]表示做到第i位, 并且要求第(i+1)位>=j的前i位的方案总数, 我觉得是这样的
<myke2> MaskRay: 但是当中做的时候还是有一点问题的, 可能还要加一维或两维状态
<myke2> MaskRay: 没写, 刚才在空想
<michaelliu> microcai: 你还在吗?
<MaskRay> myke2: 你怎么每次空想都能想出这么多东西。。
<microcai> michaelliu:  在
<michaelliu> 请问有什么解决方法了
<freectn> 大家好，第一次来
<microcai> michaelliu:  ... Linux 内核不自动重扫描 SATA 的. 可以手工强制内核重新扫描 SATA 设备
<myke2> MaskRay: 不多吧, 还有, 你在考场上除了空想还有草稿稍微算下, 似乎也没别的办法吧?
<michaelliu> 怎么扫描
<michaelliu> 我重启 udev 服务也没有用
<microcai> michaelliu:  这样  echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/hostX/scan . 用012345 代替  X , X 是 STAT 接口的位置。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得可能是dp[i][j][k], 做到第i位, 1..i位的前缀函数P[i] = j, 并且要求k = a[P[i]+1], 第(i+1)位>=k的前i位的方案总数
<microcai> michaelliu:  这样  echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/hostX/scan . 用012345 代替  X , X 是 SATA 接口的位置。
<myke2> MaskRay: 对于固定的序列a[1], a[2], ..., a[m+1]满足"<=条件" 的充分必要条件是 a[1], a[2], ..., a[m]满足"<=条件", 并且a[m+1] >= a[P[m]+1]
<myke2> MaskRay: 必要性是显然的
 * lemonhall happyaron 在么？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 在么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 充分不是特别显然, 要注意到这种特殊序列的一个性质
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是a[P[m]+1], a[P[P[m]]+1], a[P[P[P[m]]]+1], ...是递减的
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<happyaron> lemonhall: 在
<myke2> MaskRay: 这是普通字符串匹配不满足的条件, 现在就是要解决一个后效性的问题
<lemonhall> happyaron: 咨询一下你关于IRC频道怎么弄的问题。。。。
<michaelliu> echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host{0..5}/scan .
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我尽量帮忙
<lemonhall> happyaron: 建立了一个讨论NODE。JS的频道。。。还需要搞些啥
<Ubberlisk> 有人用java做过 UDP multicast么，求教
<michaelliu> microcai: echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host{0..5}/scan .
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 可以 tar 备份，改了分区再 tar 回来
<lemonhall> happyaron: 比如。。。这个ChanServ为何在列表里，还有就是。。怎么记录聊天
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是dp[i][j][k]给dp[i+1][*][*]的贡献, 我觉得这个特定问题正向递推可能容易思考
<michaelliu> bash: /sys/class/scsi_host/host{0..5}/scan：意义不明确的重定向
<happyaron> lemonhall: /msg chanserv help
<myke2> MaskRay: a[i+1] > k的全部都贡献给dp[i+1][0][0]了
<myke2> MaskRay: 关键难算的是a[i+1] = k的"特例"
<myke2> MaskRay: 这种特例有后效性的
<lemonhall> happyaron: THANKS
<michaelliu> <microcai>在吗?
<michaelliu> microcai:在吗?
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 謝謝。
<microcai> michaelliu:  在
<microcai> michaelliu:  ...
<microcai> michaelliu:  是 - - -
<microcai> michaelliu:  不是 ---
<microcai> michaelliu:  中间有两个空格
<michaelliu> microcai: /dev/sg0 只有这一个,没有sr0 cdrom
<myke2> MaskRay: 也许还要扩展下状态, 明天如果有空再说吧
<microcai> michaelliu:  哦。那就是 sg0
<MaskRay> myke2: 好吧
<microcai> 我说了呀，不一定是 sr0 的
<MaskRay> myke2: 我只要听就醒了，因为你必然想出来的。。
<michaelliu> sg0 一直是有的,
<myke2> MaskRay: 怎么能这么说呢
<michaelliu> 我的开机之后是有 /dev/{sg0,sr0}的
<microcai> michaelliu:  你直接拔掉内核不会删除设备的。USB 的才会。
<michaelliu> 我以前试过用sg0 做 cdrom 不能用
<microcai> michaelliu:  .... 你的光驱到底是识别成哪个设备？！ 我是教你热插拔的。不是教你怎么用光驱的。
<michaelliu> sr0
<michaelliu> 我是没从系统里去卸载,直接拨光驱的,
<microcai> michaelliu:  那你就拔下前执行一下删除，插上后执行一下扫描。 就那么简单。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 上次說 Haskell 的 Unsigned，那個在 Data.Word 裏。
<microcai> michaelliu:  直接拔我不知道有没有问题。 你要喜欢直接拔就直接拔好了。
<michaelliu> 拨了之后,就没有这些设备文件了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 就是說嘛，這麽重視效率的實現不會沒有這個的。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 知道
<microcai> michaelliu:  出了问题就别找人抱怨就是了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 知道你當時不告訴我……
 * ofan SELECT finger FROM hand WHERE id=3
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你不是只说很多语言不考虑 unsigned 了嘛。。
<microcai> ofan:  你干嘛呢》？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……好吧……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我錯了……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 豎中指，那都看不出來……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  哦，这样啊。我比较笨
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 那些不考虑 unsigned 的数值运算效率要差很多啊
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 應該是吧。
<michaelliu> 杯具呀
<hymnusalae> ofan, SELECT leg FROM limbs WHERE id = 3
<hymnusalae> ofan, 這樣才更裝13
<ofan> hymnusalae: NERD...
<lemonhall> happyaron: 这个频道的聊天记录是小K实现的一个功能？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 是 ubuntu 官方养的 bot
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……你 NERD 去吧……
<brianzhao> 终于在em上登录上这里了
<ofan> hymnusalae: 好 去了..
<lemonhall> caleb-: 什么BOT呢？我现在建立了一个技术群，也需要这样一个BOT
<lemonhall> ofan: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 伸中指的SQL版本
<ofan> lemonhall: XD
<caleb-> lemonhall: locobot_3 <- 不知道有没有源代码
<ofan> lemonhall: gtalk群?
<caleb-> lemonhall: ubuntu 源里很多 irc bot 的，随便养一个就行
<caleb-> lemonhall: qq 群的 blog?
<caleb-> lemonhall: qq 群的 bot?
<lemonhall> caleb-: 唔。。。就是想让你给推荐一个撒
<OT_iux> @@?
 * OT_iux 冒出来
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 你的小O我不考虑。。。太不正经了
 * OT_iux 缩回去……
 * lemonhall 摸了摸 OT_iux 的头。。。
 * OT_iux 弹走……
<lemonhall> locobot_3: help
<cfy> OT_iux: is your bot open source?
<lemonhall> locobot_3: ?
<OT_iux> cfy: sorry, it isn't
<cfy> OT_iux: oh
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, ot來一下？
<OT_iux> cfy: i wanna make her unique...
<blueghost> 后台小姐好
<cfy> OT_iux: oh,my fcitx crashed...
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 准备用虚拟机的人来问几个小白问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323158&p=2249684#p2249684 在办公室用，又觉得双系统麻烦，主要是不信任win，想试试虚拟机，有几个问题： 1.在哪个发行版下装虚拟机比较好？ 2.装哪个版本的windows比较好？ 3.office和网络打印机能用不？哪个版本的office较好？ 4.虚拟机 ...
<hulowa> 怎么播放x264的电影？
<blueghost> 信访 也 创新争优
<hulowa> ubuntu默认没有这个解码器
<NoIE> hulowa: 用 totem 还是 mplayer ？
<hulowa> mplayer 和vlc都不行
<lemonhall> hulowa: 用CHROME？
<hulowa> noie,不能播放
<cfy> hulowa: debian ?
<OT_iux> cfy: oh@@, you can terminate fcitx in system-monitor, or use CLI: killall fcitx
<hulowa> lemonhall， 不是 是播放器不能播放 打叉了
<OT_iux> cfy: after that you can press Alt+F2 and type fcitx to launch it
<cfy> OT_iux: i think i also need to restart all softwares which using fcitx
<cfy> OT_iux: opera is ok...i need to restart emacs...
<NoIE> hulowa: 试试在 ubuntu 软件中心里安装几个 gstreamer 插件，然后用 totem 播放。
<hulowa> 怎么播放x264的电影？
<hulowa> [0x93ed914] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<hulowa> Blocked: call to setlocale(6, "")
<hulowa> Warning: call to srand(1301585351)
<hulowa> Warning: call to rand()
<hulowa> Blocked: call to setlocale(6, "")
<^k^> hulowa:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 悲剧
<hulowa> 错误的信息在这里 高手帮我看看 http://code.bulix.org/earbeh-79606
<NoIE> hulowa: 显示的是没有办法打开，这是怎么回事？
<NoIE> 一般出现这样的提示，都是文件不存在之类的。。。
<hulowa> NOIE:是呀 不知怎么搞
<wegue> 问一个问题，上次ubuntu更新后，我找不到电源管理程序了，电源管理阻止程序也找不到了，这是个什么情况
<lemonhall> hulowa: 我想告诉你，你应该该成英文名字。。然后再试试
<hulowa> 试过 还是不行
<hulowa> 不是这个原因
<hulowa> 这里没有高手呀
<lemonhall> hulowa: 拷贝到自己的文件夹之后再试试。。权限貌似也有问题
<gDD> hulowa: 显示没权限，加sudo
<gDD> 试试
 * lemonhall Permission denied
<cfy> hulowa: are u using debian?
<hulowa> cfy: I`m using ubuntu.
<cfy> hulowa: oh,i'm using debian,and i can encode x264
<hulowa> lemonhall: 这个是解码器的原因
<cfy> hulowa: my fault
<cfy> hulowa: i cannot encode x264
<cfy> hulowa: maybe you need to recompile mplayer to support x264
<hulowa> cfy: how to install x264 codec? I installed x264 package using synaptic package manager but still not working.
<hulowa> cfy: recompile mplayer? I installed by ppa.
<cfy> hulowa: ppa?so find a ppa which support this
<edison0354> cfy: 自己编译吧
<cfy> hulowa: i use http://debian-multimedia.org/ in debian.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Multimedia Packages::Home
<edison0354> cfy: 用不了多长时间编译
<edison0354> cfy: 反正你都曾经是gentoo
<hulowa> cfy: yours can play?
<cfy> hulowa: i don't know.i do not have a x264 file
<cfy> edison0354: it's not my problem,it's hulowa's
<hulowa> what`s the difference between debian and ubuntu OS?
<edison0354> cfy: 编码H264直接用x264啊
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> aronxu: hillo,someone using ubuntu can't play x264
<cfy> ArneGoetje: hulowa
<hulowa> h264怎么编码？
<hulowa> edison0354:
<cfy> edison0354: hulowa is asking this question,not me
<hulowa> cfy: are you foreigner?
<cfy> hulowa: 我 重起 emacs
<gDD> cfy: 你用的是emacs -nw吗？
<edison0354> hulowa: x264
<roylez_> cfy: http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110327/185806.html
<gDD> cfy: 你用的是emacs -nw吗？
<roylez_> cfy: 奇人了
<hulowa> edison:x264?
<happyaron> cfy: 找 edison0354
<cfy> hulowa: 我回来了。
<edison0354> hulowa: 也可以给ffmpeg编译的时候加调用x264的支持
<cfy> gDD: 不是，fcitx坏了。所以重启fcitx，也得重启emacs，才行
<lemonhall> cfy: 你这个悲剧。。。输入法又挂了
<hulowa> 具体怎么搞呀？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我encode都是在WIN里用megui调用x264的
<happyaron> edison0354: e
<gDD> 刚才我的fcitx也挂了，貌似和dtach有点冲突
<hulowa> 我刚开始学习linux 求个高手带下 换换gtalk
<lemonhall> cfy: emacs里面难道不能用fbterm+ucimf?
<happyaron> cfy: 他是要编码？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 解码
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道。
<happyaron> hulowa: 什么系统，系统的版本，用什么软件播放？
<cfy> lemonhall: 不清楚。不过很难得，fcitx崩溃。
<happyaron> edison0354: 他说解码？
<hulowa> 顺便学习下ubuntu10.10怎么更新alsa驱动
<edison0354> happyaron: ……囧……
<hulowa> happyaron:ubuntu 10.10 mplayer+VLC
<saimazoon> Hello
<lemonhall> cfy: 我对FCITX印象不是太好，我用老崩溃。。所以就将就用IBUS了
<saimazoon> Which repositories do you use for Ubuntu in mainland china?
<^k^> saimazoon, 好  ㍮ 
<happyaron> hulowa: 现象？
<shellex> 我来围观大家骂ubuntu tweak的
<cfy> lemonhall: hehe
<shellex> 居然没有
<hulowa> happyaron:不能播放x264编码的mkv文件
<happyaron> saimazoon: cn.archive.ubuntu.com or mirrors.163.com
<caleb-> lemonhall: fcitx3 or fcitx4?
<saimazoon>  thanks
<lemonhall> caleb-: 3
<saimazoon> happyaron, can I see a sample sources.list file?
<happyaron> hulowa: 播放器有提示什么信息吗？
<hulowa> 怎么升级ALSA？
<saimazoon> for somebody living in mainland china
<happyaron> saimazoon: use software-properties, the tool can generate correct one for you.
<caleb-> 升级 alsa 没啥特别的吧
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不要劝我，反正我已经用习惯了。。。。我主要是懒得装。。。fcitx等它把设置安装，还有兼容性做好了，再用吧
<hulowa> 看看我那个http://code.bulix.org/earbeh-79606
<roylez_> shellex: 您好久不见了
<hulowa> caleb_:怎么升级？
<saimazoon> happyaron, thanks
<hulowa> 我的现在的版本每次开机数字输出的开关IEC958自动打开发红光很不爽
<majian> 大家好啊
<caleb-> hulowa: 遇到啥问题？
<^k^> majian, 好  ㍮ 
<shellex> roylez, 是很久了
<shellex> roylez, 我xchat的名字都忘了
<roylez_> shellex: 你这煞星，我pacman不能升级了
<saimazoon> happyaron, are you in beijing?
<lemonhall> shellex: ..........
<majian> ^k^: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<lemonhall> shellex: 为啥要骂tweak?
<edison0354> saimazoon: 他will be in 帝都
<shellex> roylez_, 关我神马事
<^k^> majian, 我很高兴你发现这个有趣的，未知的人。  ㍮ 
<lemonhall> ................
<edison0354> ……
<lemonhall> 和机器人HAPPY上了
<roylez_> shellex: 你一出现，我这里就出毛病了...
<majian> ^k^: 神马意思？
<edison0354> lemonhall: hymnusalae: ofan: happyaron: cfy: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI0MzM2MzQ4.html
<lemonhall> edison0354: ................
<saimazoon> is there a chinese channel on freenode for non-technical conversations?
<shellex> roylez_, 自找的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<roylez_> shellex: ...
<^k^> majian, 你喜欢的书籍或电视？  ㍮ 
<edison0354> roylez_: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你。。。干脆对全群人广播不是更给力？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那样没高亮
<majian> ^k^: 你是机器人？
<edison0354> majian: ………………
<lemonhall> majian: 你醒悟了
<^k^> majian, 你怎么知道我是一个机器吗？  ㍮ 
<majian> edison0354: 为什么找我聊天？我是新手
<ofan> edison0354: 菊紧...
<majian> 太神奇了:-D
<happyaron> saimazoon: here is a mixture, :)
<allen_tsau> 这里人挺多的
<happyaron> saimazoon: technical and non- are both welcomed
<saimazoon> what about anywhere else not focused on just linux
<edison0354> majian: 没事
<saimazoon> ah
<saimazoon> alright
<majian> edison0354: 告诉我一下嘛，因为我说大家好了？
<ofan> 来个群hi
<saimazoon> 我是西班牙人但是我在北京
<saimazoon> 我学习在北航大学
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你確定這裏non-technical也welcomed的，小心侯總報怨呀……
<edison0354> saimazoon: 你好……
<lemonhall> saimazoon: 你是西班牙人？指的是你的国籍？还是指你的人类学属性？
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, 好！
<saimazoon> 你好
<breezeme> android也能来这个irc哈！神奇！
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧了
<saimazoon> lemonhall, my chinese is quite limited
<saimazoon> I moved to china a couple weeks ago
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 您别为难人家了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我也被難為過……哈哈哈
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 至少灌水是可以的啊。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 口味不好的，就kick
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, why do you come to China? to burn your money or to enjoy the contaminated air? :)
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哈哈哈，直接……爽……
<lemonhall> saimazoon: Hola
<saimazoon> hymnusalae, to study at university
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 您汗死我吧……
<saimazoon> I'm doing my diploma thesis at Beihang, in Beijing
<saimazoon> and learning some chinese
<happyaron> saimazoon: so you can ask edison0354, :)
<edison0354> saimazoon: why not study in spain?
<happyaron> edison0354: ^^^^
<hymnusalae> happyaron, edison0354 是北航的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥是diploma thesis？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: y
<edison0354> happyaron: 被您发现了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, diploma thesis 學位論文吧……
<soiamso> 如何修改 grub.cfg 达到显示 grub 菜单的目的？
<saimazoon> edison0354, I was studying in Spain
<saimazoon> I'm here on a scholarship
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 有人給錢，比我們爽呀！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<happyaron> edison0354: ^^
<edison0354> saimazoon: which major?
<saimazoon> Computer science
<lemonhall> ...............
<saimazoon> air in beijing sucks, but I love the city
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<happyaron> saimazoon: :)
<saimazoon> there are just too many people with cars
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 外国人比咱们热爱祖国……
<happyaron> edison0354: 你要不要和他线下认识一下？
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, many thing sucks...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 人家爱西班牙叫祖国
<caleb-> edison0354: 北京 != 祖国
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 俺英语，你懂的……
<OT_iux> 大家晚安，我装死去
<edison0354> caleb-: 额，咱们的祖国
<edison0354> OT_iux: o ya si mi
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, edison0354 said you loved our country more than us.
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, :)
<OT_iux> edison0354: good night
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 囧
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, Oyasumi
 * lemonhall OT_iux 摸了摸小O。。去死吧
<saimazoon> haha
<saimazoon> well
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 是Oyasumi 不是Oyasimi
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那我听错了
<saimazoon> who said the money-burning thing?
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, me.
<blueghost> happyaron:) 你要做红娘吗
<Destine> happyaron, ?
<hymnusalae> blueghost, +1
<edison0354> Destine: 你来了
<lemonhall> blueghost: ???
<blueghost> 怎么这里说英文的吗
<lemonhall> 红娘？
<edison0354> Destine: 4月9号过去玩撒～
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 有老外
<happyaron> Destine: saimazoon is the one, :)
<lemonhall> 还是个西班牙人。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> 我许久不用英语，都写不出了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) <happyaron> edison0354: 你要不要和他线下认识一下？
<blueghost> 还线下认识呢
<Destine> saimazoon, hey
<happyaron> blueghost: 爱好者聚一聚又如何呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。这明显是个男人。。。。
<saimazoon> hymnusalae, what do you mean?
<saimazoon> hello, Destine
 * gDD 左小手指很酸，发明手掌按键盘的人很V5，哈哈
<Destine> saimazoon, i am learning spanish!
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是搞基吧。。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, the price is high. just that.
<saimazoon> hymnusalae, I spend most money on food
<edison0354> Destine: 牛！
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, i spend a lot, too. :)
<saimazoon> Destine, are you serious?
<saimazoon> hola, Destine
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 北航的饭确实很贵！！！！
<Destine> edison0354, 二外。
<gDD> s/键盘/键盘左下角/
<saimazoon> ¿Hablas español?
<edison0354> Destine: 哦
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 南京的好不到哪去……
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<saimazoon> hymnusalae, do you live in Beijing?
<blueghost> 老外是 哪的
<Destine> saimazoon, si~
<saimazoon> qué bueno :)
<blueghost> 老外 也通货膨胀吗
<saimazoon> does anybody of you use QQ for linux?
<edison0354> Destine: si不是法语？
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, no, currently in Anhui province, was learning in Nanjing.
<soiamso> happyaron: 如何修改 grub.cfg 达到显示 grub2 菜单的目的？ 发现进入修复模式太麻烦了
<happyaron> saimazoon: through away QQ, :)
<lemonhall> edison0354: 西班牙语的是
<saimazoon> most people at my lab use it, but it seems its Linux version sucks
<saimazoon> you mean "throw away" ?
<Destine> saimazoon, como estas?
<happyaron> soiamso: 把timeout改成>0的
<saimazoon> muy bien, Destine, ¿y tú?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 话说我也学过。。但是无法和他对话。。。默默得看
<happyaron> saimazoon: yes...
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, if you insist to use it, use WebQQ.
<Destine> saimazoon, bien, gracias.
<saimazoon> I'll take that into account, hymnusalae
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你学过几门语言啊？
<saimazoon> but people in my lab insist on me using it
<saimazoon> :S
<blueghost> saimazoon:) use 360
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, or if you dont mind to use wine, you can also wine a windows version.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 英语和西班牙语
<saimazoon> oh
<happyaron> saimazoon: web2.qq.com
<edison0354> happyaron: hymnusalae：咋扯出来扣扣了？
<saimazoon> that sounds better
<saimazoon> alright
<soiamso> happyaron: 我改了，可能改错地方了，我改了 if 语句里面的timeout 也 set timeout >0 , 但是还是不显示
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 他說他實驗室 要用qq
<happyaron> edison0354: 他说他实验室的人坚持让他用。
<microcai> 换回老的系统 了
<edison0354> soiamso: /etc/default/grub看看
<Destine> saimazoon, estudio espanol moderno.
<microcai> 使用 mutter + gnome-panel 了，而不是  gnome-shell ,
<blueghost> happyaron:) 为什么呢
<soiamso> edison0354: 前提是不能进入 /
<blueghost> happyaron:) 老外也用 QQ
<saimazoon> Destine, dónde?
<blueghost> ????
<lemonhall> microcai: 有什么区别？
<happyaron> blueghost: 他在北航呢。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<soiamso> edison0354: 只能进入 /boot,  lvm 很多时候都这样
<edison0354> soiamso: 里面有设置，你看看那撒
<microcai> lemonhall:  gnome-shell 太容易崩溃了。 受不了了。我得用稳定的先。等一段时间吧
<blueghost> 北航是哪
<edison0354> blueghost: 俺很桑心
<saimazoon> blueghost, it's a university
<microcai> .h
<happyaron> soiamso: 把if干掉，直接 set timeout=10 试试？
<soiamso> edison0354: 只能直接用 busybox 的有限工具 修改
<edison0354> soiamso: 哦，系统挂了？
<blueghost> 老外用 QQ 和 谁 聊天？？？
<Destine> saimazoon, en la Universidad de Estudios Extranjeros de Beijing.
<saimazoon> Destine, de verdad?
<saimazoon> puedo ayudarte con el español
<edison0354> Destine: 天书
<saimazoon> si quieres, claro
<happyaron> edison0354: 本来就是天书。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<soiamso> edison0354: 我在 xorg.conf 的 defaultdepth  的参数里面加了字母，X 不能启动。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 實驗室的人。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我只能看懂两三个单词。。。。都白学了
<edison0354> soiamso: 那进init 3啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 大概是實驗室的人要傳文件之類的。
<blueghost> 聊个天 还要 查字典， 太痛苦了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 囧
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 哦
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 打中文，我給翻譯。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我们宿舍都直接开共享了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你也会西班牙？
<soiamso> edison0354: 怎样进，你见不到 grub menu 的情况下？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哪能和你比……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, no, english of course.
<edison0354> soiamso: ？？？
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 他跟我说的看不懂。
<Destine> saimazoon, eres espanol o espanola?
<edison0354> soiamso: linux ooxx   initrd ooxx
<edison0354> soiamso: 不行？
<soiamso> edison0354: 这个是我要请教的。 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<edison0354> soiamso: root (oo,xx)
<edison0354> soiamso: 我怎么记得你老早以前就问过这个了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 打反了，是向 Chinese 翻。至于他們那個西語，請教 google translate 吧。
<saimazoon> Destine, español
 * microcai 大家推荐一个C代码的混淆工具吧！
 * microcai 大家推荐一个C代码的混淆工具吧！
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 把 Oicebot 請來吧。
 * microcai 大家推荐一个C代码的混淆工具吧！
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<soiamso> edison0354: 有没有快捷键 进入 修复模式？
<edison0354> soiamso: 啥修复模式？grub的？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 人家能 google translate
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不是我的bot
<Destine> saimazoon, si, eres un chico~
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……
<lemonhall> microcai: 你做商业项目？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ^k^能translate嗎？
<blueghost> c代码的混淆工具？？？？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: no idea
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 大小眼呢？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 卸載了？
<soiamso> edison0354: 没有问过。我已经修复了，但是我觉得方法太不直观
<^k^> microcai, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍮ 
<Kandu> soiamso: hiddenmenu 可註釋掉。即使沒註釋掉。若設置了 timeout 。那麼在 timeout 時間沒過前按 esc 可調出菜單
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 翻译部分的代码过时了，还没改。
<microcai> lemonhall:  不是 。 ubuntu 中文论坛的加速程序。希望混淆后以源码发布。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 悲劇，只能復制刷新了……
<microcai> blueghost:  恩
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 話說我發現日語的翻譯准確度還可以呢。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, translate那個。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 當然是日2中。
<soiamso> Kandu: 就是用 esc 调不出菜单 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<lemonhall> 果然是男孩吧
<Kandu> soiamso: 這是我在 9.10 時代 grub2 的知識。不知過時沒有
<Kandu> soiamso: 沒見過 grub-hidden-timeout 的說明
<blueghost> 谁弄个 暗文 的东西
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 那是什麽？
<lemonhall> chico，总算知道个单词了。。刷牙去
<soiamso> Kandu: 看来这个 HIDDEN 不能乱用
<edison0354> Kandu: 能搜到，我搜到过
<soiamso> Kandu: 在 /etc/default/grub 里面的设置
<Destine> saimazoon, estudio modo imperativo, muy dificil....
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 将一个 信息 隐藏在 一篇 普通的文章中
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 哦。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你以后打算用哪种语言跟destine交流？
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 比如藏頭詩那樣的？
<saimazoon> Destine, no es tan difícil :)
<Kandu> soiamso: 哦，也許我的知識過時了。幫助上 :)
<saimazoon> tú eres chica o chico, Destine?
<hymnusalae> Destine, 以後要和你怎麽說話？
<Destine> saimazoon, soy chica~
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 使用特别的插件 或手动 查询 才可以看到真是内容。
<saimazoon> estudio (el) modo imperativo, (es) muy difícil
<edison0354> Destine: ～～～～～～
<gDD> roylez_: 看完了，很好！谢谢推荐：）
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 呃……還要插件……
<Kandu> soiamso: s/幫助上/幫不上
<edison0354> Destine: 4月9号，过去玩～～～～
<saimazoon> 我是女= soy una chica
<Destine> edison0354, si.
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 意思一样， 但 隐藏在一个随意的文章
<soiamso> Kandu: 你也打错得太离谱了吧
<Destine> saimazoon, soy una chica, si...
<edison0354> Destine: 额，我还以为你进入西班牙文模式了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我相信那個si是讓你去死。
<edison0354> Destine: 拉几个MM过去～
<hymnusalae> blueghost, ……
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 用于网络浏览的。 给地下党互相通风报信之用
<Destine> edison0354, ...
<edison0354> Destine: 恩！
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 加個密什麽的？比如我給你發240asfjio348之類的，然後你解碼？
<soiamso> edison0354: 能进入 / 就不会来问了。
<Kandu> soiamso: 哦， win32 下的輸入法，我還沒習慣
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 例如 发一个帖子到某个 论坛。另一个接头的，就可以看到
<edison0354> Kandu: 用Google拼音
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 呃，這個太高級了……
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 要求是，表面内容是非常普通的
<lemonhall> Destine: 你是女的？
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 哦……
<saimazoon> hymnusalae, beijing is an interesting city
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 那個都要事先說好吧……
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 表面看就是 一片普通文章
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，北京很有趣？
<soiamso> saimazoon: one night in beijing
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, ...... you was talking to destine and how suddenly say this to me? ...
<hymnusalae> soiamso, one night stay in beijing... en en
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 别人用 特定 浏览器插件就可以看到
<saimazoon> yes, hymnusalae
<lemonhall> saimazoon: Destine is a girl?
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 某人唱过那首歌……
<saimazoon> I like cycling around the city at night
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 呃……
<saimazoon> lemonhall, I think so
<saimazoon> but how's that relevant?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 被你发现了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我知道那首歌。
<majian> hehe
<lemonhall> saimazoon: [one night in beijing] google it in google music...
<soiamso>  saimazoon: a famous song
<majian> 我要断电了
<lemonhall> saimazoon: play it and enjoy it
<saimazoon> thanks
<saimazoon> I was looking for a beijing map
<saimazoon> online
<edison0354> majian: 我还有半小时
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 半公开的，例如发一个反dan,反zf的言论， 有插件的人都可以看到。但又不会给网络管理人发现并删贴。 也不会给 gfw 屏蔽的
<saimazoon> that displays information on landmarks and sightseeing spots
<edison0354> saimazoon: google map
<happyaron> saimazoon: maps.google.com ?
 * microcai 哈哈，找到了一个 
<saimazoon> ah
<saimazoon> alright
<saimazoon> sounds good
<^k^> saimazoon:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, there was a joke about this. a healthy british guy jogging for 1 hour every day. and he keep this "good habit" after moving to beijing, and died 2 years later of lung cancer...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不可思议，果然是当红娘啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, wait for 15 seconds
<majian> edison0354: 一说要断电的都是大学生
<lemonhall> edison0354: blueghost 刚才不是说了么。。。
 * microcai 我只是部分闭源。用来加速 ubuntu 中文论坛的部分用混淆器加密
<lemonhall> edison0354: 红娘。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 缘故来 Destine 是女的。。。这样语境九成立了
<happyaron> lemonhall: ?
<roylez_> gDD: 居然是你看完了
<roylez_> gDD: 其实我还是觉得这个男的是个bt
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, ( < >_@ ) * kira
<happyaron> saimazoon: you can't speak tooooo fast or the admin bot will mute you, :)
<lenage> Destine 是女的？
<lenage> 来围观
<hymnusalae> Destine, 求包養
<lemonhall> ..............
<happyaron> hymnusalae: ...
<saimazoon> hello again
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我的做法是 用标点符号作为 编码。 解码时 忽略所有非标点字符。
<lemonhall> Destine: 加油。。
<roylez_> happyaron: 直接踢阿
<happyaron> roylez_: 在打字
<lemonhall> ...........
<hymnusalae> 不要呀！！！！
<blueghost> happyaron:) 干吗呢
<happyaron> blueghost: 直接踢
<lemonhall> happyaron: 怎么开始踢人了？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 因為我說求包養。
<blueghost> ..........
<happyaron> lemonhall: 废话，这能不踢么。。。
<roylez_> lemonhall: 打op女人的主意还不死
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 至于那為是誰你知道嗎？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 唔。。。。。。。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我的做法是 用标点符号作为 编码。 解码时 忽略所有非标点字符。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 呃……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。HAPPY的老婆啊
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 看到我说的吗
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 羡慕哦
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 這不費話嘛……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我个老单身飘过
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你看前面怎麽說的……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我也是……要不我也不求包養……
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 你那太高級了。
<lemonhall> saimazoon: 你看不太懂中文
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 帮我实现这个
<hymnusalae> blueghost, ……
<lemonhall> saimazoon: 不过我想说，我很喜欢三毛
<Destine> roylez, 什么op的女人，我是op。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 我都沒有聽明白。
<roylez_> Destine: ...
<lemonhall> saimazoon: 三毛很喜欢荷西。。。
<saimazoon> lemonhall, you like the three what?
<lemonhall> saimazoon: 而荷西是西班牙人
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 不会啊， 简单的用 摩西码就可以了
<saimazoon> that's too much for the chinese I know
<saimazoon> give me some relief, man
<lemonhall> saimazoon: 一个作家的名字
<Destine> saimazoon, 三毛 es una chica...
<saimazoon> i just began learning it
<hymnusalae> blueghost, ……你給個例子。
<saimazoon> qué significa?
<saimazoon> san1 ...
<saimazoon> 三 = san1
<Destine> saimazoon, es escritora.
<lemonhall> saimazoon: a writer female
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 就是 先把所有 非标点符号删除， 对剩下的标点进行解码
<saimazoon> but 毛
<hymnusalae> Destine, 好吧……主席說的“打op女人的主意还不死”
<saimazoon> ah
<saimazoon> where's she from?
<hymnusalae> ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 囧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 超級囧。
<happyaron> saimazoon: I've told you... don't speak tooooooooooooooooo fast...
<Destine> saimazoon, espanol es muy dificil...
<lemonhall> saimazoon: TAIWAN...her hasband is in your country
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 例如 床前明月光,疑似地下霜！举头望明月;低头思故乡？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, that's not too fast. that's only normal fast.
<lemonhall> saimazoon: love stroy~~
<Destine> saimazoon, ella es china.
<happyaron> hymnusalae: kk认为他太快了。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 删除了文字后就是     ,!;?
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 然後呢。我得到一個 下 字……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 刚刚出去打水，刚看到你的英勇事迹……
<hymnusalae> ,!;?能得到什麽東西……
<Destine> saimazoon, ingles es simple.
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 向 Destine 求包養那個？
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 根据码表查 得到 真实意思。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 呃……那個要打很多費話的好吧……
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 举个例子 ,!;? 可能真实的意思 是 打倒 gcd
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 打倒最大公約數這麽復雜的意思用 ,!;? 表示，我表示英語什麽都是渣渣……
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 随便找个文章 就行， 只要标点有足够就行。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, ……
<Destine> la persona, el modo y el tiempo es dificil.
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 只是举例子啊。
<roylez_> Destine: 说国语行不
<hymnusalae> roylez_, +1
<lemonhall> 已经被提掉了？
<Destine> roylez, 必然行啊！
<happyaron> lemonhall: 自己走的
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 沒有自己走的。
<Destine> roylez, 西语难死了！！！
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<lemonhall> 不算难吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………
<lemonhall> 比起法语还是简单多了
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 真实意思要简练， 标点要多。 编码要合理， 应该可以的
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………
<Destine> roylez, 一个动词108种变位！！！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> Destine: 不懂
<edison0354> Destine: 主席现在带下划线的
<roylez_> Destine: 你说那坑死爹的latin？
<lemonhall> Destine: 不懂，我没学那么深。。就放弃了
<hymnusalae> ^k^ 對 saimazoon!*@* 設定了封禁。 saimazoon 已加入此頻道(~fif0te@124.205.18.226) 這是邀請的結果？
<saimazoon> hello again
<saimazoon> what's the web interface for QQ?
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, webqq.qq.com
<saimazoon> thanks
<roylez_> edison0354: 无所谓，哪个我这边都有highlight
<lemonhall> saimazoon: web.qq.com
<^k^> hymnusalae, 我认为* *设置禁令是很多东西。  ㍯ 
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我又在推销我的 间谍构思
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我们学校宿舍有ipv6……
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 得瑟
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ipv6不是問題， saimazoon!*@*  的意思是以 saimazoon 為昵稱的人。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 隐藏 密文 在一个 普通文章
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 再加上一句“得瑟”，。
<saimazoon> 你们好
<happyaron> saimazoon: 好
<saimazoon> 我来这里
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 高校有v6很正常的好不
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 或者将一些信息隐藏在图片中也行
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 有那我覺得學一門別人不知道的語言更合適。
<lemonhall> saimazoon: 挺好。。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 這個可以有。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 称为水印
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没用
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我表示藥科大學是電信網絡沒有v6
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 也行， 能是文字的吗
<saimazoon> hymnusalae, you're writing in complex characters
<saimazoon> :S
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, :)
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, you mean what?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 可以是压缩文件等任何信息，而且图像看不出任何不同，肉眼。。压缩软件也不行
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有了工具， 就着手 组织反对党，死记 革命
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, which are complex?
<Destine> hymnusalae, 繁体。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 他语文不好，不认识太复杂的中文
<hymnusalae> Destine, 哦。
<edison0354> Destine: 额，还是悦姐牛……
<saimazoon> they're not simplified
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你还是先去蹲班房吧
<saimazoon> the traditional set of characters
<lemonhall> blueghost: ADOBE的技术更神器，听说你如果用PS改过照片，它也能看出来。。怀疑是保存了原始照片的HASH信息
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, i see, you mean traditional set.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<Destine> edison0354, 呃，我是英语专业。。。
<saimazoon> I cannot use SCIM on mozilla firefox
<saimazoon> it sucks
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, use IBus instead.
<edison0354> hymnusalae: i use fcitx
<Destine> saimazoon, la persona, el modo y el tiempo es dificil......
<hymnusalae> edison0354, fcitx 不能發彈幕，我表示目前是渣渣……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额
<saimazoon> Destine, es cierto, la gramática del castellano es más compleja
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 原来是fcitx的问题
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 报bug去
<Destine> saimazoon, habla catalan?
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不用了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 他們在做。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 不能发啥？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你不懂的
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 看见 Yuking 问下吧，fcitx 的 gtk-immodules
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 彈幕
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<saimazoon> Destine, no lo hablo, pero lo entiendo
<hymnusalae> roylez_, csslayer上次說了一次。
<edison0354> roylez_: 现在不是csslayer在做？
<Destine> saimazoon, si.
<hymnusalae> roylez_, Yuking 問過，他說不太管了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 目前开发停滞
<roylez_> hymnusalae: .
<hymnusalae> roylez_, Yuking 好像更想做皮膚什麽的吧？
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 那就忍了算了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av72514/
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 发错
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 我表示反正要被 gconf 強姦了，就用 ibus 吧。
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av72514/
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你能不咆哮嗎？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: +1
<edison0354> happyaron: 播放器下面有个框框，输文字进去就能发到视频上面
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, +2
<happyaron> edison0354: 明白了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av73536/
 * lemonhall 保持队形
<alvin_rxg> amule + ssh ... low id... how to get higher ?
<happyaron> edison0354: 这是因为没有immodule支持的问题
<edison0354> happyaron: 不懂
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 你真強，下個amule還ssh都上了……
<edison0354> happyaron: immodule是啥？
<caleb-> yuking 不管 fcitx4 的
<caleb-> fcitx4 只有 csslayer 在搞
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你又来了。。有木有啊
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 又炸出來一位……
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: 在 ger 的人表示，时刻担心 police 上门
 * edison0354 好多大象啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 看我的输入法介绍
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 呃，你在ger呀……
 * caleb- 觉得 csslayer 没想搞 gtk immodule
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 那是要小心嗝屁……
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: yo, 虽然下的是中文资源，警察不懂……
<happyaron> caleb-: 这孩子说4.1要搞
<happyaron> caleb-: 现在4.0.1
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 呃……
<edison0354> happyaron: 你叫谁孩子……
<caleb-> happyaron: 光说不做的很多啊
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: 但是 mp3 警察还是懂的……
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, ……
<caleb-> scim2 / imbus <- 也说几年了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 以后用CLUTTER搞输入法界面吧
<Destine> saimazoon, eres amable. estoy nerviosa.
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 還有 iiimf
<happyaron> caleb-: :)
<saimazoon> por qué, Destine?
<saimazoon> no hay motivo para estar nerviosa
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: 现在 amule 就上传了……上传给另一个也用 amule 的家伙……我这没个能下载的了……
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 呃……悲劇了。
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 要不我們給你發？
<Destine> saimazoon, hablo poco espanol...
<lemonhall> Destine: 紧张啥。。。。。。。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 說吧，要什麽毛片？
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: mp3...
<saimazoon> Destine, no te preocupes, yo hablo poco chino
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 呵呵
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你说吧。。
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: verycd 上随便找俩个 top10 的 mp3，u2b 试听了一下都不错，就下了。结果 低id
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你是不是每天例行听一边有木有啊！！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 说啥？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没
<Destine> saimazoon, chino es dificil tambiam.
<edison0354> lemonhall: 今天出新版了，所以又听了三遍
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 呃……
<Destine> saimazoon, tambien...
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: 了解 mldonkey 不？它有 高低 id 之分嘛？
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, KAD2呢？
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 都有。
<saimazoon> 我学习汉语
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, mldonkey 的 lowid 表現還不如 amule 呢。
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: ...  这边 kad 显示 conneting.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我没发觉是新版的啊
<yuyu> 谁学汉语呢。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个石榴的是新版啊
<Destine> saimazoon, 汉语也很难。
<yuyu> 汉语还用学啊！！！？
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 找個 kad 的什麽 met 吧。從 mldonkey 那找。我是說網站。
<saimazoon> 今天我有了一个中文课
<hymnusalae> yuyu, 人家不是中國人……
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<saimazoon> 在我的大学
<lemonhall> edison0354: 再发一遍
<Destine> saimazoon, tengo una clase de espanol hoy.
<yuyu> 对外国人来说是的。
<saimazoon> "tuve"
<Destine> saimazoon, o un clase...
<saimazoon> I had = tuve
<saimazoon> una clase
<yuyu> 哦，哪国人啊，
<saimazoon> "clase" es femenino
<saimazoon> :)
<Destine> saimazoon, si...
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av73536/
<yuyu> 这不是cn
<yuyu> 么。。。
<caleb-> 其实汉语还是要学的，学好才能当好翻译
<yuyu> 哪个大学的啊。
<happyaron> yuyu: 在中国的外国人。。。
<yuyu> saimazoon
<caleb-> 国内的翻译水平太低了
<yuyu> ??
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我觉得我很宅。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<happyaron> caleb-: 中文的翻译水平都很低
<happyaron> caleb-: 无论海峡两岸
<edison0354> caleb-: 恩！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没什么，我思想水平太低下了
<edison0354> caleb-: 比如我在整理的rhythmbox的质量就很差……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 真的沒有好翻譯嗎？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……好了，不要就事拿事了……
<happyaron> caleb-: 开源软件的翻译，TW现在基本上都是从CN的转
<yuyu> 呵呵，明白。
<saimazoon> yuyu, 什么？
<Destine> saimazoon, mi profesor habla bien el espanol.
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 比十年前显然少了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 俺弄出来的依旧很差==!
<yuyu> 具说utuntu大陆基本么什么贡献。。
<caleb-> happyaron: 所以我都用英文介面 XD
<lifeng> asias.hejun@gmail.com 在不在这混？
<ugoubuntu> 唔，看了PPS後，发现界面关掉了，后台还在运行，把我计算机当服务器了～
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<happyaron> lifeng: 不在
<happyaron> lifeng: 他在gtalk上
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个版本。。。
<caleb-> C locale++
<yuyu> 呵呵！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 努力整理ing，至少术语我能统一起来……
<happyaron> yuyu: 都比较少
<lifeng> happyaron: 哦哦
<yuyu> 新手，了解了下ubuntu的历史。。。
<happyaron> caleb-: en_US.UTF-8
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你能看到的版本不是我弄的
<saimazoon> 你的西班牙文老师中国人马？
<happyaron> lifeng: 他就在线
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是，我说的是你发的这个R版本的有木有
<happyaron> lifeng: 你gtalk是多少？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<caleb-> happyaron: 前阵子 debian 想搞 C.UTF-8, 不知后来如何了
<Destine> saimazoon, si, un chico muy joven.
<lifeng> happyaron: lifongsun@gmail.com
<lemonhall> edison0354: 太RUB。。。了。。怎么拼的来着？
<happyaron> caleb-: 没听说
<edison0354> lemonhall: ?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你gtalk多少？
<happyaron> lifeng: 需要我引荐下？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一种黑人音乐。。嘻哈？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<lifeng> happyaron: 不必不必，看到这个像华人，打听下
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你问我？
<edison0354> lemonhall: gtalk?msn?ichat？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 必然……
<caleb-> happyaron: http://bugs.debian.org/522776
<lubotu2> Debian bug 522776 in debian-policy "debian-policy: mandate existence of a standardised UTF-8 locale" [Wishlist,Open]
<lemonhall> edison0354: 干嘛？
<happyaron> lifeng: 加你了
<lemonhall> edison0354: lemonhall@gmail.com
<happyaron> caleb-: o
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lifeng> happyaron: 这个签名档。。。
<happyaron> lifeng: 哈哈
<edison0354> lifeng: 他俩签名都很彪悍
<blueghost> 谁的签名
<edison0354> blueghost: 人的
<lifeng> 洗澡睡觉，各位晚安
<lemonhall> edison0354: ........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我看见你加我了。。但是我不知到怎么同意。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………
<lemonhall> edison0354: Empthy
<lemonhall> edison0354: 第一次用。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦
<edison0354> lemonhall: pidgin飘过
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你的是多少，我这边加你吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: edison0354
<saimazoon> Destine, en qué zona de Beijing vives?
 * edison0354 马上断电鸟～
<Loongjiang> test
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我晕，你那名字咋念……
<Destine> saimazoon, estoy en Haidian.
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍯ 
<yuyu> saimazoon: 你是哪校的啊。
<yuyu> 怎么还断电呢edison
 * edison0354 柠
<saimazoon> Destine, yo también
 * edison0354 copy错……
 * edison0354 雅虎拟向开源社区开放多项非核心技术
<edison0354> yuyu: 宿舍断电
<Destine> saimazoon, casi todas las universidades son en haidian.
 * lemonhall YAHOO为何还不死？
<edison0354> Destine: 额，我认出来海淀了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<saimazoon> están
<saimazoon> 在 ＝estar
<soiamso> lemonhall: 老美用得多
<Destine> saimazoon, si estan...
<soiamso> lemonhall: 惯性
<saimazoon> 都大学在haidian
<edison0354> soiamso: 雅虎日本都用的google的搜索结果
<lemonhall> soiamso: 雅虎的技术已经没有太多吸引人的地方了
<saimazoon> cómo se escribe haidian en chino, Destine?
<Destine> saimazoon, 海淀。
 * edison0354 咋还没断电
<saimazoon> gracias
<Destine> saimazoon, nada. las diferencias entra ser y estar son dificil...
<saimazoon> eso es cierto :S
<juk> !说汉语
<yuyu> 睡了。。。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 祝你早日断电
<lemonhall> 晚安，我在蛋疼的看两个人讨论语言，还是线下见面吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 去见你的 未来夫婿了？？？
<soiamso> edison0354: If GRUB 2 determines the SHIFT key is depressed during the boot  process, the menu will be displayed. This gives the user a method of  interrupting an automatic boot which would normally not display the  menu.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是不是不方便说？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 问了你好多次了，你的宠物新娘有眉目没？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不妨碍你了。 祝你幸福
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 努力中
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 共同努力
<blueghost> 加油
<lemonhall> 恩。。我是找不到喜欢的女人。。。想想是不是讲究结一个？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 作为一个过来人，有啥建议没？虽然我也知道这种事情没啥好建议的
<ugoubuntu> /bin/echo"1">/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches   这句具体是什么意思啊？
<caleb-> 根据 xkcd, 真爱都是结婚后才找到的 XD
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 随缘。 照着镜子 也可以过一辈子
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我回去试试。。。我的笔记本就不显示任何东西。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩，心态平和就行
<blueghost> ：）
<blueghost> 我也下了。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 真爱。。扯淡吧，我现在就想找个能在一起，别折腾我的就OK了
<ugoubuntu> 想多找几个
<caleb-> lemonhall: 所以先随便结个再开始找真爱啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 晚安。。祝你的宠物店养成计划成功
<ugoubuntu> 多线程
<lenage> 大家一起找真爱？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 唔。。我邪恶了。。怎么听上去在鼓励我搞婚外情？
<blueghost> 把胸部放在 桌子上， 休息一下
<lenage> 我怎么都觉得这是不靠谱啊
<caleb-> lemonhall: 绝对没有。说不定真爱就是你老婆啊
<ugoubuntu> 都说过了love is a word
<lemonhall> caleb-: 好嘛～～认识的人太少，圈子太小，毕业之后没有成为一个社会人，失败啊。。。。社交面反倒比学校还小了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 去看卡夫卡了。。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 上 facebook 吧
<blueghost> 886
<caleb-> 米国去年有 1/5 的离婚和 facebook 有关
<ugoubuntu> lemonhall: 深有同感啊
<lemonhall> caleb-: 你这是鼓励我挖墙角。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不过说实话，我谈得三次恋情，两次都是在努力挖墙角，真不敢再干这种事情了，会遭天谴的
<caleb-> lemonhall: 我鼓厉你当那 4/5
<lenage> lemonhall: 一样
<lemonhall> lenage: 什么一样？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 唔。。你是个好人
<lenage> lemonhall: 社交圈子变小什么的
<lemonhall> lenage: 心理学上说，这样不好。。。本来应该是毕业之后社交圈更大一些的
<lenage> lemonhall: 现在除了打字就是刷微博，说话功能严重退化
<lenage> lemonhall: 嗯，不好也没有办法
<ugoubuntu> dentries 是什么意思，谁知道？
<ugoubuntu> lenage: 大家都比较擅长 人机交互哇
<lemonhall> ugoubuntu: 什么语啊？
<ugoubuntu> lemonhall: 英语吧 应该是
<ugoubuntu> To free dentries and inodes:
<ugoubuntu>     * echo 2 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<ugoubuntu> 哇，我sudo都行不通～～：
<ugoubuntu> sudo /bin/echo"1">/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<ugoubuntu> bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Permission denied
<ugoubuntu> 明白了：sudo sync && sudo bash -c 'echo 1 >/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches' 这样才行
<daya> 好少人哦
<ugoubuntu> 不早啦
 * microcai hi 有没有好的C代码混淆工具啊
<majian>  大家晚安
<ugoubuntu> 安啦
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍘ 
<hata> 那个猥琐的字符是怎样打出来的？
<alvin_rxg> hata: 猥琐的字符？
<hata> ㍘
<alvin_rxg> ㍘㍙㍚㍛㍜㍝㍞㍟㍠㍡㍢㍣㍤㍥㍧㍨㍩㍪㍫㍬㍭㍮㍯㍰
<alvin_rxg> ㍘ ㍙ ㍚ ㍛ ㍜ ㍝ ㍞ ㍟ ㍠ ㍡ ㍢ ㍣ ㍤ ㍥ ㍧ ㍨ ㍩ ㍪ ㍫ ㍬ ㍭ ㍮ ㍯ ㍰
<alvin_rxg> hata: 输入法现成的没有，你可以在 charmap 里边找到 => cjk compatibility
<hata> 噢，thx
<alvin_rxg> ㏠ ㏡ ㏢ ㏣ ㏤ ㏥ ㏦ ㏧ ㏨ ㏩ ㏪ ㏫ ㏬ ㏭ ㏮ ㏯ ㏰ ㏱ ㏲ ㏳ ㏴ ㏵ ㏶ ㏷ ㏸ ㏹ ㏺ ㏻ ㏼ ㏽ ㏾
<hata> 日 我这显示不了 2 以上的
<alvin_rxg> 换个字体
<alvin_rxg> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀅🀄🀆🀇🀈🀉🀊🀋🀌🀍🀎🀏🀐🀑🀒🀓🀔🀕🀖🀗🀘🀙🀚🀛🀜🀝🀞🀟🀠🀡🀢🀣🀤🀥🀦🀧🀨🀩🀪🀫
<^k^> alvin_rxg:say 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀅🀄🀆🀇🀈🀉🀊🀋🀌🀍🀎🀏🀐🀑🀒🀓🀔🀕🀖🀗🀘🀙🀚🀛🀜🀝🀞🀟🀠🀡🀢🀣🀤🀥🀦🀧🀨🀩🀪🀫 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: ???
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: u human?
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: ^k^ bug 了，找 ikk 修一下吧
<hata> 可以在终端里开发个麻将游戏了
<alvin_rxg> hata: yo
<alvin_rxg> hata: charmap => mahjong tiles
<alvin_rxg> 谁开发个 irc 插件呗，大家伙儿一起 Mahjong...
<hata> 我以前听说过irc可以玩龙与地下城
<hata> 但我还是想象不到怎样利用irc玩游戏
<cece> http://postimg1.mop.com/2011/03/07/12994604216509848.jpg
<microcai> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559
<microcai> 哈哈
<microcai> 更新了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 论坛加速程序 GUI 版
<microcai> happyaron:  更新了
<^k^>  06:02
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-29
<redhat> 大家好
<^k^> redhat, 好  ㍠ 
<redhat> 有人能把ubuntu的字体拷贝一份给我吗？
<redhat> ^k^: 没跟你说话～
<^k^> redhat, 我不能肯定我是否可以给出一个准确的答复或没有。  ㍠ 
<redhat> ^k^: …………
<^k^> redhat, 你相信强者保护弱者？  ㍠ 
<redhat> ^k^: 你真会扯淡～
<^k^> redhat, 事实上，不，我不废话。  ㍠ 
<redhat> ^k^: ……
<^k^> redhat, 你有什么条件Ishould知道？  ㍠ 
<OT_iux> Oicebot: TIPS: 多克托罗的小说《For the Win》讲述了一帮年轻的打金者为组织工会、反抗血汗工厂老板压迫而斗争的故事。网络工会甚至成为组织跨越国界的、更传统工会的一条途径。（该书同时也是一本很棒的经济学入门书，可消解自由市场方面的烂书对人的毒害。）
<ljlau> morning all
<golorty> Good Morning
<golorty> 问个问题：我现在的ubuntu版本是10.10，下月11.04的正式版出来了，我可以在系统更新里直接升级上去吗？
<lemonhall> hi
<lemonhall> OT_iux: ............
<^k^> lemonhall, 好  ㍠ 
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 你把自己的帐号和小O做了一个桥接？
<OT_iux> 纯转贴
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 工会这个东西有好有坏。。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 不好说
<OT_iux> 我又不是说 中世纪行业工会，也不是说由当权者组织的伪工会
<redhat> OT_iux: 如何能做到不伪呢？
<ljlau> golorty:可以直接apt-get upgrade
<sheshark> 我一直覺得有人用ssh連接我電腦上
<Aoy_c> sheshark:  跟我室友一样...他用的xp ，上次还问我怎么看在线用户来着
<Aoy_c> xp下怎么看在线人数。。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 有时间再和你详细讨论这个问题，吃早饭去。。。
<OT_iux> @@
<chgtg> 11.04下，蓝牙鼠标不能用，到哪里去bug？bugs.lanuchpad吗？
<leoDing> 同志们早上好！
<liyuan462> 第一次玩，测试下
<leoDing> 萨达
<leoDing> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=323136
<leoDing> 哪位兄弟帮忙看一下 ……
<sheshark> Aoy_c: who能看出來所有登錄用戶嗎？
<brianzhao> 可以呀
<brianzhao> 在右侧就有一个名单
<brianzhao> 现在共计94人
<cba> ?
<cba> 没人？
<douglas> 还有个
<liyuan462> 有人啊
<cba> 有人啊
<cba> 是不是web慢点
<douglas> 不知道
<leoDing>  ……
<leoDing> 最近怎么这里这么清净？？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: http://www.douban.com/note/141742320/
<OT_iux> @@？
<sheshark> brianzhao: 我是說我電腦上的名單
<sheshark> brianzhao: 不是這個頻道裏面的
<OT_iux> 用 who 命令好像可以吧
<sheshark> OT_iux: 用who他隱藏不了？
<OT_iux> 隐藏什么的……我不知道啦
<sheshark> OT_iux: ;)
<liyuan462> 你们都用的什么客户端？
<OT_iux> Pidgin, 偶尔 xchat
<liyuan462> 哦，我用ubuntu自带的Empathy，感觉命令好少啊
<leling_> hello HUHU
<leling_> 这里还可以写中文啊??
<OT_iux> 可以@@
<Loongjiang> l\
<leling_> 大家都上学还是上班阿?
<roylez> leling_: 你是上学的
<Loongjiang> roylez: 班 的
<xrfang> 请教一个问题，我装了一个polipo proxy，现在删掉了，系统proxy也已经关闭，但是在命令行用wget还是试图链接localhost:8118，何故？
<leling_> 我上班
<leling_> 做java
<roylez> leling_: 上班的还问这种问题
<leling_> 有没有讨论java的irc,大家推荐个,谢谢
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-7-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 22 13:39:40 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<leling_> 这里看不到房间列表阿
<xrfang> leling_, #java
<leling_> 额 这么简单 晕阿
<leling_> 多谢
<leling_> help
<xrfang> ...
<ljlau> aoy_c:任务管理器里面可以看到
<Kandu> iGoogle: perl 的正則以 // 標識。那麼要匹配 / 的時候得 \/ 嗎？
<leling> 请问一下大家,有的房间进不去,需要邀请,怎么获得邀请阿
<xrfang> leling, 你需要认证身份才可以，无需邀请。
<xrfang> 你看看freenode的身份认证
<leling> 需要怎么做阿
<pocoyo> pdf怎么做注释啊。。
<iGoogle> Kandu: 可以使用m'
<leling> 我想进这个房间 #java
<Kandu> iGoogle: 或者 perl 從表達式左找第一個 / 從右找第一個 / 以此作為分隔?
<iGoogle> 不指定/
<Kandu> iGoogle: m'正則'  ?
<iGoogle> m:也可以。就避开了/嘛
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iGoogle> \/当然也可以
<Kandu> :)
<iGoogle> 这打印真麻烦。 roylez 你平时打印的不
<xrfang> leling, 你得google一下，如果你不会用google，进#java估计也不行。呵呵。
<iGoogle> 谁打印多的
<leling> google当然会了
<leling> 我这里上不了网页 有域名过滤
<iGoogle> leling: 域名算啥。改/etc/hosts，定义自己需要的ip就是
<xrfang> 哦。
<leling> 不是 网管在路由上做限制了 不用进行域名访问
<iGoogle> 自己定义
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8000/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=323199
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<xrfang> leling, http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<leling> 恩 谢谢 我看看
<roylez> iGoogle: 打印
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席 为什吗 我下载的pdf都不允许注释啊。。。。
<pocoyo> roylez: 能破解不能啊。
<roylez> pocoyo: 没干过
<roylez> pocoyo: pdf，页数少的，打印出来就好
<pocoyo> roylez: 你们都是领导啊。。。
<adam8157> pocoyo: decryptpdf
<flay> 8000那个端口我这里打不开
<roylez> pocoyo: 公司的打印不要钱。20页以内就打了
<flay> 有没有人用h3
<flay> c iNodeClient这个客户端
<pocoyo> adam8157: 不是加过密码 我只想添加注释。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 那个就是解除所有限制...
<pocoyo> adam8157: 这么强劲啊。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 嗯...
<iGoogle> roylez: 用啥软件，打印代码的
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 注释都是外挂的可以
<iGoogle> lerosua: 平时打印代码不
<pocoyo> adam8157: 不行啊。 提示 is not a encrypted file.
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 外挂也行啊。 怎么歪瓜？
<iGoogle> okular
<adam8157> pocoyo: 那就是没有任何限制阿, 为什么不能注释, 是不是你那看pdf的软件不让你注释啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 打印代码？vim里面用hardcopy命令
<iGoogle> roylez: 那很差的啊
<iGoogle> 中文，还有设置打印机
<adam8157> iGoogle: 先Tohtml...
<roylez> iGoogle: 中文可以去死了
<iGoogle> @@@
<pocoyo> adam8157: 我在win下用的 adobe reader 8啊。。
<iGoogle> 你们这帮家伙。就这样搞
<iGoogle> 放着gnome的打印设置不用
<adam8157> pocoyo: reader不是不能注释么? 得acrobat pro才行
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 推荐个win 下的 外挂注释的。
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 那不记得了
<roylez> 我没办法，公司用个叫做global print的东东
<pocoyo> adam8157: 我靠原来如此啊。但是里面有注释选项。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 你可以查下 我记得是这样
<iGoogle> roylez: 啥
<roylez> iGoogle: 你这土神仙不用管
<iGoogle> ibm骗人的软件？
<pocoyo> firefox 4 为什吗 有许多网站都出现这错误？？？ XML解析错误：未定义的实体
<pocoyo> 位置：jar:jar:file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/Application%20Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/0w3vbibp.default/extensions/speedtest@gotomyhelp.com.xpi!/chrome/speedtest.jar!/content/netError.xhtml
<pocoyo> 行：392，列：33：
<NoIE> pocoyo: 好像，有的插件有问题。
<iGoogle> c:的嘛。 pocoyo
<iGoogle> lol
<roylez> iGoogle: 你能够想到用到的所有软件，都被包装过了，nnnd
<iGoogle> roylez: 俄。重新包裹，挣钱
<iGoogle> xournal 记错了。 还有pdfedit pocoyo
<pocoyo> NoIE: 。。。
<NoIE> pocoyo: 我用谷歌搜索不到那个插件。
<iGoogle> roylez: 该放弃vim了？
<roylez> iGoogle: 休想
<pocoyo> NoIE: 是 faster fox? 貌似。 我一会看看。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 从不打印，我也没权限打印代码。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你看斗篷，从来都是anjuta。
<iGoogle> anjuta 应该打印没问题
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我从来没用过那东西
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你不m4了？不automake autoconfig了？
<sheshark> forum.ubuntu.org.cn怎麽不建成可以telnet的站點，太可惜了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 手写啊 , 不是 autotool嘛
<lerosua> iGoogle: 不过我再也不打算这么干了。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 用cmake吧
<iGoogle> 不是吧。之前都是说anjuta的。cmake.....你给墙头草啊
<lerosua> iGoogle: 那是wind给你说的，我没说过
<iGoogle> 你说的吧
<lerosua> iGoogle: 行，行， 是我说的。
<roylez> iGoogle: 用autoconf、automake是嫌命长
<iGoogle> 斗篷一直算命长的啊。
<iGoogle> lol
<roylez> iGoogle: 您可以用
<roylez> iGoogle: 您寿与天齐
<iGoogle> 我用不上。我都perl的。
<iGoogle> roylez: 。。你比南山
<pocoyo> NoIE: 刚才是 broadband speed test的问题(貌似是达不开的站) 还有一些网页 出现 “/gateway”应用程序中的服务器错误。
<NoIE> pocoyo: 不懂。。。
<pocoyo> adam8157: 果然。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 呵呵
<Loongjiang> flay: 奇怪,为什么你上线就提示呢,你加了好友了??
<flay> Loongjiang: 加什么好友
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 加了好友的。
<Loongjiang> flay: 不知道为什么,你一进来我的irssi就提示呢,别人的都没
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 用 /notify 就可以提示。
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 你可能是加他作好友監視了。
<happyaron> clutter的官方git挂掉了，用回gnome的。
<flay> 我都是ignore 了
<Loongjiang> hymnusalae: 哦,多谢提示
<happyaron> 当时我记得clutter还说它有自己的社区。。。
<LemonHall> Loongjiang: 应该是你加了他
<Loongjiang> LemonHall: 怎么加的
<Loongjiang> LemonHall: note???????
<iDracaena> join hackintosh
<AndChat-> Hi
<AndChat-> Bot
<AndChat-> ,@
 * Loongjiang jumps
<Loongjiang> 可以么
<zhenbeiju55> 有人吗
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍤ 
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵 该吃午饭了，
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你聪明多了
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 谢谢你告诉我，我更聪明。  ㍤ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 哈哈，自己人还谢阿
<basncy> ^k^, 你该吃药了
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我很高兴你得到了它的笑了。  ㍤ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 它是谁
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 呵呵
<Loongjiang> zhenbeiju55: 不知它是bot啊
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 你是bot
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 该吃饭了 ，快去吃饭
<^k^> Loongjiang, 谢谢，但我肯定不是唯一的一个。  ㍤ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 有时你还真好玩
<zhenbeiju55> Loongjiang, 知道 ，想看看有多聪明
<zhenbeiju55> 我吃饭去了， 各位88
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 可以告诉我几点了吗
<pocoyo> tenzu: 在不?
<happyaron> chromium的字体设置终于又管用了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: .
<happyaron> pocoyo: 拜见水牛。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不敢当.
<pocoyo> happyaron: 看私信.
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没有私信啊。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 看到了
<tenzu> pocoyo: ??
<sikao_lfs> 问一下。linux有语音聊天的地方吗？那人多，通过什么方式？
<sikao_lfs> 给个提示就行。
<basncy> 有人开发RTOS项目吗？可以给小弟推荐几本入门书吗？
<basncy> sikao_lfs, 感觉skype表现良好。
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, Gtalk / skype 都還可以。
<hymnusalae> sikao_lfs, 另外 TeamSpeak 也不錯。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: YY语音。。就是山寨TS的？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 算是吧。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 强大的你啊。。。
<sikao_lfs> basncy: 谢谢，我找找。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 怎麽了？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: TRPG我看了看，玩不下去。。不知道为何，特别迷恋塔防
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 那你去玩塔防唄。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 迷戀塔防一般是有殺滅怪物清場的爽快感。
<leling> 谁在阿
<leling> 有个问题
<roylez> leling: 神与你同在
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 给我想个接口数字 最好四位的 我要弄个手机号码
<leling> 我注册了个用户 #java频道还是进不去
<leling> 额
<leling> Cannot join to channel #java (You must be invited)
<leling> 这是提示信息
<leling> 'Cannot join to channel #java (You must be invited)'
<roylez> 那就是非请勿进了
<leling> 神阿
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 快出来阿
<leling> 需要邀请 对吧
<leling> iGoogle
<leling> Cannot join to channel #java (You must be invited)
<leling> 谁知道怎么获得邀请阿
<leling> 兄弟姐妹们
<roylez> java不可能只有这一个频道，你找别的
 * tenzu 高呼：主席万岁～～！
<leling> 可以对频道进行搜索马
<leling> 可以对频道进行搜索吗
<leling> Long Live China!
<leling> 有吃过饭的同学可以回答下吗
<leling> 额滴神阿
<roylez> tenzu: 好困
<roylez> tenzu: 去茅厕视察去
<tenzu> roylez: 这。。。
<cece> 一语成谶
<lemonhall> 我可以进去
 * vic_ hah
<lemonhall> leling 在FREENODE注册后我就可以进去了
<vicwjb> nnd
<vicwjb> 难道vic被注册了
<nsdy> cccccccc 谷歌翻译居然不能翻译了 屏蔽这个有干吗。。。。。
<nsdy> 太神奇了。 使用google翻译会被重置，使用百度的翻译会连接到google翻译，并且翻译完全正常
<Muderskiper> nsdy: 不是可以的么
<pityonline> nsdy: 估计百度的翻译结果是已自我审查过的
<nsdy> Muderskiper: 你在里面写入自己要翻译的内容 然后点翻译按钮试试。。。
<nsdy> pityonline:估计百度是免检的...
<Muderskiper> nsdy: 我刚刚就是这么干的呀
<pityonline> nsdy: 不是免检，是自检
<nsdy> Muderskiper:你那里gmail能正常打开吗？（不用刷新n次 而是直接打开）
<Muderskiper> nsdy: 而且 好像不用点
<Muderskiper> nsdy: 挺好用
<Muderskiper> nsdy: 我刚刚还注册了个
<infinet> 还有人用mutt/alpine之类的邮件软件吗？
<roylez> infinet: 这里用mutt的有不少
<lemonhall> 睡觉去
<Colin-shzsc> gmail 我直接走 ipv6……
<lemonhall> infinet: 用过，不会用，最后还是放弃了，走WEB MAIL
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 我ADSL就是无缘享受。。。是不是？
<Colin-shzsc> 我不还是用 gogoc / miredo 这种的……
<infinet> roylez: 昨天到今天一直在折腾mutt, alpine，很是麻烦
<Muderskiper> infinet: 有时间也学着折腾
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 我也没有原生的 ipv6 啊
<nsdy> Muderskiper: 恭喜你 我这里电信线路 还是不行...4M的
<Muderskiper> nsdy: 谢谢 我的是80K的
<Muderskiper> nsdy: 呵呵
<roylez> infinet: 我是第三次尝试使用mutt才真正上手，然后就再也不用其他的了
<infinet> roylez: 想用mutt或者是alpine订邮件列表，好像还要和getmail，maildrop之类结合起来用
<Colin-shzsc> 就像我这个连一个简单的脚本都不会写的文科学生用上了 vim 也就不想再用别的了……
<infinet> roylez: 你订maillist吗？
<roylez> 基本不订
<edison0354> roylez: 1104啥时候发布啊？
<roylez> 不知道，不用ubuntu有点日子了
<edison0354> roylez: 哦
<hata> 4月底
<edison0354> hata: 哦
<leling> hi
<^k^> leling, 好  ㍥ 
<leling> 你好
<rookies> ^k^: 又开始点名了
<myke2> MaskRay: 也许是我作茧自缚
<^k^> rookies, 同样，你是完美主义者？  ㍥ 
<hata> ㍥ 这个太损了
<leling> 神马阿
<leling> 在讨论神马
<rookies> leling: ^k^是个Bot
<lemonhall> copyleft: 恩？？？？那怎么弄的？
<Muderskiper> geek
<leling> 机器人阿
<leling> 自动聊天的
<lemonhall> leling: 你来了啊，你去注册一下FREENODE的帐号
<leling> 我注册了
<lemonhall> leling: 然后我就可以非请都可以进JAVA了
<leling> 我还是进不去额
<leling> 进 #java 自动跳转到 ##java了
<leling> 不对阿
<leling> @^k^ hi
<MaskRay> myke2: 昨天完全没明白你在说什么。。
<lemonhall> leling: 唔。。那我也是##JAVA啊。。^_^。我没注意到
<hymnusalae> 本來就是 ##jave 好吧。
<Colin-shzsc> chrome 的硬件加速怎么从实验室里面毕业了以后反而不稳定了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我写个TeX, 不过不排版了, 可能难看些.
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 不可能吧，JAVA频道才200个人？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 是喲。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: node.js频道都500来人呢
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你要知道整個 freenode 人數最多的就 ubuntu 那1000出頭的人了。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。说明了，JAVA程序员都很忙。。。没工夫泡IRC。。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 企业级的开发人员都在忙着码字儿
<roylez> lemonhall: irc is way far too complex for java programmers' tiny brains... kidding...
<lemonhall> roylez: ................
<lemonhall> roylez: 绝对是玩笑话，虽然JAVA里有很多企业级开发人员，写着也许是这个世界上最无趣的代码。。。但是，毕竟很多人吃饭的语言。。。不得不尊敬
<roylez> lemonhall: 最近深受java程序之害，瞎吐槽的
<lemonhall> roylez: 你在哪里高就啊？
<redhat> 尊敬码字员…………
<roylez> lemonhall: 魔都张江
<lemonhall> roylez: 写什么东西让你如此痛苦。。。。
<redhat> 最讨厌的就是 java ……lol
<hymnusalae> redhat, 碼字員也是勞動人民，當然應該尊敬。
<roylez> 不是写，是公司的java程序太不好使
<hymnusalae> redhat, 你知道你這是什麽錯誤嗎？你這是小資派！
<vicwjb> for (;i<=sqrt(N);i++) 这种用python怎么写？
<redhat> hymnusalae: lol
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 用 while 嗎？
<vicwjb> 可以啊
<redhat> hymnusalae: 不过我确实讨厌java，怎么办呢？我也想喜欢……
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 用 python 呀……沒有看見……
<hymnusalae> redhat, 討厭去吧……
<roylez> for i in range(int(Math.sqrt(N))):
<vicwjb> 喔喔主席威武，我着相了 以为int()一下会失去精度
<myke2> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361912/
<hymnusalae> myke2, 你們全天候解題嗎？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不是, 今天病, 请加
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦，祝身體早日康復。
<MaskRay> 请假真爽。。
 * lemonhall 真正的劳动人民都是像microcai那样的。。。。只用C
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样啊
<microcai> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 论坛加速程序 GUI 版
 * lemonhall 那才是体力活，你们这些成长于VM下的走资派，都去屎吧～～～
<microcai> lemonhall:  .. 刚刚上来就听到你夸我
<myke2> MaskRay: 其实只有这点点
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔。。。。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 还是想不出dp
<lemonhall> microcai: 下次我背后偷偷骂你好了
<microcai> lemonhall:  好。
<microcai> lemonhall:  你在说谁呢？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 哈哈哈……
<MaskRay> myke2: 为什么只要 a_i > a_{p_{i-1}}+1 就行了？
<microcai> 更更重要的是，如果你用的是 systemd , 它支持 on-demond loading. 按需加载。也就是说，它会在你访问到 ubuntu
<microcai> 中文论坛的时候自动被 systemd 加载。当你不浏览的时候又会悄悄的退出。 而当你再次浏览的时候，它又会飞快的被开起来。
<microcai> 听上去是不是很cool ?
<microcai> :D
<microcai> systemd 实在是 TMD cool 啊
<flay> 论坛怎么经常无法访问列
<microcai> flay:  那是因为你没有开加速
<myke2> MaskRay: 我写的好像是a_{p_{i-1}+1}
<microcai> flay:  用了我的加速就可以了
<flay> 什么加速
<microcai> flay:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559
<MaskRay> myke2: 为什么只要 a_i > a_{p_{i-1}+1} 就行了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我那里记号好像,不统一 我换下
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, ~
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍦ 
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 哈哈哈，你認了吧。
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 機器人都給你們玩壞了……
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 找到？
<vicwjb> 同样的问题，一样的语言，为啥米有的人能把程序写的那么长，有的人几行就搞定了
<myke2> MaskRay: 还要什么?
<zhenbeiju55> hymnusalae, 怎么会玩坏了呢
<oooo> 因为有人考虑多了
<microcai> vicwjb: 因为有人学了唐好强的书
<MaskRay> <myke2> MaskRay: 就是a[P[m]+1], a[P[P[m]]+1], a[P[P[P[m]]]+1], ...是递减的
<oooo> 大家有没有发现ubuntu的电池坚持的比较短阿
<flay> microcai: 只能在linux
<vicwjb> microcai: 谈好强害人不浅啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个递减性是归纳的
<microcai> flay:  ... ... 没有啊，你下源码编译是可以用在 win 上的
<oooo> 谈好强的书没有看过
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你能打對一次嗎？
<myke2> vicwjb: 应该看什么书
<hymnusalae> myke2, 他們建議可能都是類似 CPL 那樣的經典書了。
<microcai> flay:  不过，我不能为了少的可怜的 windows 用户牺牲硬盘......
<vicwjb> myke2: 俺有不是搞这个的，我哪知道啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 明白了，只是要证明不太容易
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我哪里打错了？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 譚浩強……你那侵犯人家姓名權的說……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后有办法dp么
<myke2> hymnusalae: CPL ---> K&R?
<MaskRay> myke2: 是不是那个 < ==> <= 的方法错了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 没错
<flay> microcai: 可惜我的arch无法上网 不然怎么会沦落到win
<microcai> flay:  为何不能上？
<myke2> MaskRay: 只是目前我写不出dp方程, 就懒得写进去了(只写进去正确的东西)
<microcai> flay:  就因为你用的是 stupid arch
<microcai> flay:  改用 gentoo 就可以了
<flay> microcai: h3c iNodeClient拨号不成功 非常郁闷
<flay> arch还stupid吗 很好啊
<microcai> flay:  ? iNoceClient ? 有 Linux 版?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 嗯。
<flay> 有linux版 NND我是64位的系统
<MaskRay> myke2: 你指的后效性是什么？
<myke2> flay: 沦落到win, 继续沦落到 gentoo 吧...... 听 microcai 的会让你感到非常爽.
<flay> 死都拨不上 老掉线
<hymnusalae> microcai, 強烈BS你，這些天就在這裏搞發行版歧視了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 你写的出dp方程?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 前些天BS debian，今天又 BS arch……
<microcai> flay: http://ropiz.blog.51cto.com/640525/283950
<^k^> ⇪ title: 使用iNodeClient v3.6 E6210 for linux 联网(附：iNode) - 我的学习笔记 - 51CTO技术博客
<flay> 我是不会去折腾gentoo的 太折腾了
<MaskRay> myke2: 显然不行。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 那不就是有后效性的原因么?
<microcai> flay:  ... arch 才叫折腾。
<vicwjb> arch咋折腾了？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 让他BS吧
 * microcai 编译不是折腾，升级一下就系统崩溃的才叫折腾。
<rookies> arch没gentoo折腾
<flay> microcai: 不知道为什么  我在puppy下面拨号成功了 但是在arch下好像有几个文件没有加载  过了大概30s就掉线
<myke2> hymnusalae: 本就个人喜好
<vicwjb> microcai: 天天升  也没崩溃啊
<microcai> vicwjb:  arch 就是折腾帝
<hymnusalae> myke2, 呵呵，本來就是話碴。
<vicwjb> microcai: 没看出来
<vicwjb> microcai: 就安装的时候要配置一下，然后一劳永逸了
<MaskRay> myke2: 举个后效性的例子？
<leling> arch 桌面环境好难安装阿
<leling> 深有体会阿
<flay> microcai: 那篇文章我看过 我的问题是过30s就掉线
<microcai> vicwjb:  ... gentoo 也就安装麻烦。安装后就一劳永逸了，而且，比一般的都要永逸
<microcai> flay:  ... ...
 * myke2 Ubuntu一劳永逸
<microcai> flay:  ...  那就不用 arch 呗
<flay> leling: 怎么会呢 arch装软件是最简单的
<myke2> M
<microcai> flay:  ... arch 里软件太少。
<vicwjb> microcai: arch就是给不折腾的人用的
<vicwjb> microcai: 没发现少啊？
<microcai>  vicwjb gentoo 才是
<flay> arch软件少吗？
<leling> 字符界面安装好简单 然后装桌面环境 就崩了
<myke2> MaskRay: 你总不见得dp的时候a[1..n]全部状态压缩咯, 这不就是有后效性?
<rookies> 话说Gentoo连Grub都没见过
<vicwjb> microcai: arch是，gentoo编译太折腾
<myke2> vicwjb: arch的pacman的确不太好
<rookies> arch好歹见过gnome
<leling> 谁做过 lfs阿
<vicwjb> myke2: 呃。。。。这个。。。。。我也没办法
<flay> 现在要我换系统是不大可能的  只是偶尔用用puppy
<leling> 问大家个java的问题行不
<myke2> vicwjb: 一个衡量发行版好坏的重要标准就是包管理
<MaskRay> myke2: 明白了，是指下一个字符是取决于之前某个的，如果 a[i+1] == a[p[i]+1] 的话？
<myke2> MaskRay: 是这意思
<vicwjb> myke2: 我啥时候说arch好坏了？俺说arch不折腾
<leling> 有java大神在不
<vicwjb> myke2: 嘿嘿
<stlifey> 嗯，到现在arch的包还是没有签名
<flay> pacman不好吗 很好啊
<stlifey> 这就是简单的代价
<leling> fedora的yum很好用
<leling> mandriva的urpmi
<vicwjb> NND，python连个算质因素的函数都没有
<leling> 自己写阿
<flay> 我觉得pacman还是很不错的 我在puppy下装过ubuntu的软件 打包太诡异了 不习惯
<vicwjb> 以为numpy里有  貌似也没有
<leling> python的库也很多的阿
<leling> ------------------淫荡的分割线----------------------
<flay> going down
<myke2> flay: 比如你装了gnome然后要卸载gnome
<flay> 没装过gnome 但是装过很多wm 也就一条命令的事情
<myke2> flay: 解决依赖关系的方式, 还有回溯保护等等都是pacman的不足, ubuntu && debian也都是一条命令安装wm的
<flay> 我还没发现这多问题 回溯保护啥东东
<leling> 还有对孤立包的处理上
<croner> ºÃÍæ
<^k^> croner:say 好玩 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<vicwjb> c++ 怎么声明一个好大好大的整数？
<vicwjb>  317584931803  像这么大的
<leling> 不懂c++
<myke2> vicwjb: 这个么long long足以
<leling> java里面知道
<LemonHall> 唔。。。。。
<vicwjb> myke2: 哦。。。
<croner> 再实施
<vicwjb> bash里的factor函数是咋实现的？在那里有源代码？
<lifeng> vicwjb: man factor看最后
<lifeng> vicwjb: 我猜sympy里面一定有质因数分解
<vicwjb> lifeng: 我觉的也应该有，可是不知道哪个是。。。。悲剧啊
<flay> 我竟然在论坛里看到荆门两个字了 奇迹
<hymnusalae> flay, 那是什麽？
<flay> 地名
 * edison0354 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138559.htm
<flay> http://ropiz.blog.51cto.com/640525/283950
<hymnusalae> flay, 我是說奇跡是？
<leling> 什么地名
 * edison0354 wolegequ,ungeliveable
<flay> 小地方的名字啊 还有不少人用linux
<jyf1987> 哪个小地方？
<leling> 恩 很喜欢用linux
<leling> 她很听话
<flay> 湖北荆门沙洋
<hymnusalae> wolegequ,ungeliveable...
<leling> hymnusalae是南京人?
<jyf1987> 荆门 额
<jyf1987> 四战之地
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 乌龟 怎么不出来了
<leling> lol
<samsung> 湖北老乡啊
<flay> 老乡不少啊
<samsung> 呵呵
<samsung> 想问问各位对集群存储的看法？有前途没有？
<redhat> samsung: MongoDB
<samsung> MongoDB 什么意思
<MaskRay> factor 用到了 pollard-rho
<jyf1987> mongodb的切片似乎没解决
<redhat> samsung: 文档数据库。
<samsung> 哦
<majian> hi
<^k^> majian, 好  ㍦ 
<vicwjb> lifeng: 还真没有啊，网上搜来的都是利用numpy加快计算质因素的速度
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 死家伙。叫啥呢
<leling> who
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 没事了 刚才叫你就不出来
<leling> who
<hymnusalae> leling, who什麽呢？
<leling> 额 敲命令忘带斜杠了
<MaskRay> vicwjb: 位数少用素数试除（用 wheel factorization 减小储存素数的空间消耗），大了用 pollard-rho
<MaskRay> vicwjb: coreutils 的 factor 是这么做的
<leling> 不好意思 让您受精了
<vicwjb> MaskRay: 哦哦哦
<edison0354> leling: ……
<leling> 嘿嘿
<lifeng> vicwjb: sympy.ntheory.factor_.primefactors
<oooo> 大家联网的时候，有没有遇到两SSID一样的
<oooo> ？
<hymnusalae> oooo, 這個，比較少見吧
<oooo> 没人遇到过么
<oooo> 我就经常遇到。。。。两个无线的
<hymnusalae> oooo, == SSID 一樣，那個 SSID 是那個設置的那個名字嗎？
<oooo> 所以容易掉线
<oooo> 是网络链接属性的ssid
<hymnusalae> oooo, SSID 是那個自己隨便設置的無線網絡名字嗎？
<oooo> 两个无线叫一个名字哀
<oooo> 原本都是隐藏的，但是我选择链接到隐藏的网络。。。。两个都出现了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: LemonHall: ofan: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/03/wei-suo-xing-xiang.html
<oooo> http://db.tt/yabsJUV大家可以帮忙看看吗
<oooo> http://db.tt/yabsJUV
<oooo> 大家给看看吧，摆脱了
<flay> 完了 我发现我有点想试试装ub了
<yappy> 为什么我的命令不显示结果？
<yappy> 我没有权限执行命令吗？
<flay> 下把cd下下来试试
<yappy> cd 也没反应
<yappy> 这样输入 /cd
<yappy> 帮助也没反应 /help
<yappy> 谁能告诉我～为什么～
<yappy> 连个错误提示也没有
<flay> 你是说irc里面么 还是哪里
<yappy> 这个频道里
<yappy> 现在
<flay> pidgin？
<flay> /help
<yappy> 比如我想查看一下这个频道里有些什么人。irssi
<yappy> 没任何反应
<yappy> 输入了 /help /who /whoam 之类，没反应
<yappy> 难道只能聊天？
<yappy> flay 你输入 /help 有显示结果？
<flay> 应该可以 我也没弄过
<flay> 我不是用的irssi
<yappy> 什么没弄过，你现在就可以输入看看啊
<roylez> yappy: /n
<flay> 你试试加/say看看
<yappy> roylez: 我是这样输入的
<OT_iux> !listhere
<yappy> hi
<flay> /help
<flay> /list
<^k^> yappy, 好  ㍧ 
<yappy> 我这样输入了，没反应！
<flay> 没反应
<yappy> 输入 /help 没反应
<OT_iux> @@ yappy, 你是什么客户端？
<yappy> 文字性的可以，/say 可以，但 /help 等都不行
<yappy> 我是irssi
<yappy> this is my /say
<OT_iux> @@
<yappy> 连 /help 也不行，怎么回事！？
<yappy> 我的用户名后+i ,和这个有关系吗
<OT_iux> !listhere
<yappy> 频道后 +Ccjntz
<yappy> !list
<lubotu2> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yappy> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OT_iux> yappy: 试试 !listhere
<yappy> !listhere
<yappy> 原文输出
<OT_iux> 机器人给你回答了么
<yappy> 没有
<yappy> 你已经看到我的输出了
<yappy> !listhere
<OT_iux> 按 Alt+1 切到 跟Oicebot的对话窗口看看
<yappy> 这就是，原样输出
<zechen11> !listhere
<flay> 装ub大概要多久
<OT_irssi> !listhere
<OT_irssi> flay: 大约半小时
<OT_iux> yappy: 按 Alt+1
<flay> 哦 应该支持livecd吧 我想先进去瞧瞧 5G够不够
<nsdy> 不知道还有没有兄弟在使用gmlive观看网络电视 现在有更新了 重新发布的
<OT_irssi> flay: 建议用USB-LiveCD
<nsdy> gmlive 0.22.3 重装上阵 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/gmlive-0-22-3/
<yappy> alt-1 后正常
<flay> 我是直接下载cd 再dd到u盘应该可以吧
<yappy> 但又得 /join 一次吗
<OT_irssi> flay: LiveCD只需要2G盘就够了吧
<OT_irssi> yappy: 按Alt+数字 可以在多个频道间切换
<flay> 还有20s就下完了
<yappy> OT_iux: 但是我回来再按一次alt-1 ?
<OT_irssi> flay: 我建议你用 unetbootin 做个USB启动盘
<flay> 我先试试能不能拨号成功 如果可以就装
<OT_irssi> yappy: 按Alt+数字 可以在多个频道间切换，有些命令的输出是在Alt+1这个窗口
<yappy> 输入命令本来就应该在不同的界面模式下？
<OT_irssi> yappy: 有些命令会显示在你当前频道，有些不会
<OT_irssi> 你可以在任意窗口输入命令
<yappy> 哦，有点晕
<OT_irssi> flay: 恩，Ubuntu有个图形化的链接管理器
<OT_irssi> yappy: 新人建议用xchat……
<yappy> 它是gui吧？
<yappy> 不想用gui
<stlifey> weechat
<flay> md5校验没问题
<OT_irssi> 那你就慢慢习惯
<yappy> 好。关键是我看完了orssi的说明书也没说如何切换界面的事
<OT_irssi> yappy: 机器人、服务器对很多命令的响应都是在1号页面
<yappy> 哦，是这样
<OT_irssi> 所以经常需要按Alt+1 切过去看
<yappy> 好
<OT_irssi> 你当前的输入框上面有一行 [2:freenode/#Ubuntu-cn] 的字样吧
<OT_irssi> 这个 2: 表示这频道在第2页
<yappy> 对，现在理解了
<OT_irssi> 多个频道就多个页面
<yappy> 但是我的用户名+i  了，这是什么意味
<OT_irssi> 1固定是服务器消息页面
<OT_irssi> 就是说不和你在同一个频道的人没法看到你
<OT_irssi> i for invisible
<yappy> 频道后面+Ccjntz 5:1 了，这个的解释在哪里
<OT_irssi> 好像是 /msg chanserv help set mode
<yappy> 我得去完整看一下这些解释，好，我找找
<yappy> 谢谢了哈
<OT_irssi> 诶，这里没有 mode 的帮助
<OT_irssi> yappy: 我找到了
<OT_irssi> 是 /msg chanserv help flags
<yappy> 在哪？我刚输入了。
<yappy> 好
<OT_irssi> 在某个新页面
<yappy> 我仔细看看，好。
<OT_irssi> 你看看 +Ccjntz)] 后面 有没有一个 Act:1,4 字样
<yappy> 对，在第7
<OT_irssi> 这个 Act:1,4 表示第1分页和第4分页 有新消息
<OT_irssi> 恩，那你就去第7看看
<yappy> ok!
<saimazoon> 你们好
<mofaph> 大家好。我livecd安装好了一个ubuntu10.10，现在在没有网络的环境下，怎么从livecd安装软件包呢（比如，我要安装build-essencial这个软件包）。
<Oicebot> 你好呀, mofaph殿下
<mofaph> 除了将livecd pool 目录下所有的 deb 包都移动到 /var/cache/apt/archives
<flay> ub也可以直接装u盘上用么
<Bentutu> a
<Bentutu> 大家讨论的挺热烈的呢
<Bentutu> 大家都注册http://me.bentutu.com了嘛？
<Bentutu> 这里是门前冷落
<Bentutu> 总共注册了10来个同学
<Bentutu> 发言的也不是很多啊
<yappy> 奇怪，帮助上除了提到了 +t 标志，其它都没提到；先不管他了。
<Bentutu> 嗯
<yappy> 如何区分 irc 的命令和 irssi 的命令？
<yappy> +v
<yappy> +v #ubuntu-cn
<yappy>  
<zechen11>  
<blueghost> 我想问一个开发的问题
<blueghost> 大家 都习惯如何 写 开发文档的。 就是对接口 的 注释
<blueghost> 我用的是 doxy, 在原码 中直接写， 弄得 整个 原代码 非常大 和凌乱
<flay> i am in ubuntu 10.10
<iGoogle> blueghost: 丢一个h出来就是嘛
<blueghost> 我想 改一种 方式， 谁有好建议
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 怎么 丢一个 h？？ 复制一个出来？？
<flay> h3c iNodeClient is OK
<iGoogle> 通常给出最高一级的头文件。也没必要说明啥。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我 想 注释的是 接口函数。
<roylez> iGoogle: 您还不下班？
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 啥叫接口函数啊。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 以及 接口函数 的一些 调用 举例。
<iGoogle> 给个例子看。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 就是 被 外部调用， 不涉及 类内部调用的
<mofaph> 大家好。我livecd安装好了一个ubuntu10.10，现在在没有网络的环境下，怎么从livecd安装软件包呢（比如，我要安装build-essential这个软件包）
<pocoyo> mofaph: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Oicebot> 你好呀, mofaph小哥
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 就是 被 外部调用， 不涉及 类内部处理的
<iGoogle> 你是C?
<blueghost> c++
<pocoyo> 有没有搞音乐研究的没有 给推荐点软件。？
<iGoogle> 那一样嘛。h给别人就是。注释加点参数范围说明。
<blueghost> 我 的程序 分两个层次， 一个 daemon, 若干 针对不同 用编写 的client， 两者 通过 dbus 联系。 daemon 若干个 接口， 客户端通过 dbus 来调用这些接口。
<flay> 我准备装ub了 呵呵
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我现在 就是在 h 中 注释， 就是 太 乱了。
<iGoogle> 那不是接口了。只是通过dbus发消息了。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 想 在外部 写注释， 不直接 在 h 写。 直接写 看原码的话 非常痛苦
<iGoogle> 那是直接另外写一个说明
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 怎么说都好吧， 就是写 这些 信息， 让别人知道怎么调用
<iGoogle> 和h没多大关系
<myke2> 写个manpage....
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 哦， 我用的是 doxy 以注释 直接生成的
<yappy> dbus 到底能完成什么样的功能，有例子吗
<blueghost> myke2:) 哦
<blueghost> yappy:) 我的 程序就是例子
<yappy> 什么程序？是个什么功能
<iGoogle> 那些自动注释生成文档的，其实是累人的
<blueghost> yappy:) 就是本地 的 RPC
<yappy> blueghost 这些术语听不懂，形象点
<blueghost> yappy:) 术语 名字 忘了。
<blueghost> yappy:) 和微软 的 com 一样
<yappy> 哦
<blueghost> yappy:) 俩程序间的 函数调用
<yappy> 已经有什么程序实现了dbus
<yappy> 如何知道某个程序提供了哪些dbus接口
<blueghost> yappy:) 像 在网络中 的RPC 调用。 在网页 中 调用 远端 函数
<iGoogle> yappy: 自己看d-feet
<blueghost> yappy:) 如果 你用 kde， 你就无时无刻 在 应用 dbus
<yappy> 我的一个程序说它可以作为dbus-server,但如何利用这个功能呢
<yappy> d-feet在哪
<iGoogle> .. 安装
<yappy> 好吧，以后吧
<blueghost> yappy:) kde 那 左下角 的信息图标 就是通过 dbus 与程序 相连
<edison0354> hymnusalae: LemonHall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av74747/
<yappy> 那其余的程序都得是dbus的？
<blueghost> yappy:) 你 一直都在用 dbus，只是 你不知道而已
<iGoogle> lol
<yappy> 所以我想知道
<iGoogle> 最明显的，就是notify
<yappy> gnome 下有哪些dbus程序？ 哦notify
<blueghost> 你去找 一个 dbus 查看 程序， 你就 可以知道 系统 dbus 都链接了什么
<iDracaena> exit
<iGoogle> 你这家伙，安装d-feet都不作。问啥哦
<yappy> 但我是 notify-send something 这样调用，完全看不出dbus了
<iGoogle> idr..
<blueghost> qdbusviewer
<blueghost> 好像是这个
<flay> ubuntu和arch共用一个/home应该没问题吧
<lifeng> blueghost: linux下有没有线程安全的RPC?我只知道solaris的是线程安全的
<blueghost> flay:) 没问题
<yappy> 好吧，有必要时案例看看，今天只是了解下
<flay> ok 我马上要装ub了
<blueghost> lifeng:) 这个我不知道， 没接触过
<yappy> 我的系统里有qdbusviewer!
<blueghost> flay:) 共用一个用户目录也行
<flay> 那就好 ub能装载fat32分区里面
<blueghost> yappy:) 如果你装了 qt4开发环境 一定有
<myke2> 解决问题三部曲 man, google, ask, 什么不知道的情况下不要随便乱问.
<yappy> 是有
<yappy> 我来看看
<blueghost> yappy:) 那就有， 去找吧
<yappy> 好
<blueghost> flay:) 共用了 用户目录， 你就 共用了配置
<mofaph> ubuntu livecd 下的 pool 目录究竟有什么用呢？放了一堆软件包在那里，结果却不能通过新立得安装。
<myke2> flay: 装在linuxfs里, 不要vfat. 建议ext3 or btrfs
<flay> 很好 5G空间够么
<flay> 我选的ext4
<flay> 除去/home
<iGoogle> 不够的
<myke2> mofaph: Google <Ubuntu 光盘源>
<myke2> flay: 如果只装基本系统够的
<flay> 难道要我把arch删掉 悲剧
<iGoogle>  /dev/sda1     ext4    7.8G  6.2G  1.2G  84% /
<flay> 我想装完后把gnome换成icewm
<myke2> flay: 安装的时候选择只装命令行系统
<iGoogle> 。
<flay> ok 懂了
<flay> 干脆把arch的/挂到ub下面当/var好了
<blueghost> flay:) 删了吧，保留 用户目录就好。 旧的不去， 新的不来
<flay> 。。。我还是比较喜欢arch的额 不忍心删
<myke2> flay: 把archlinux删了, 反正你不能用
<flay> 留着吧
<myke2> flay: 或者resize2fs
<myke2> flay: 调整分区大小
<myke2> flay: 用gparted可能更加直观
<mofaph> myke2, 除了将 pool 目录下所有的 deb 包都移动到 /var/cache/apt/archives 目录下，还有其他方法从 livecd 中安装软件包吗？
<blueghost> flay:) 要忍心。 不要妇人之仁， 要 彻底割裂。 就像 分手一样。 拖拖拉拉的， 会让你更痛苦， 并且是长期的
<flay> 我把arch的/挂到ub下面的/var
<yappy> damon 这种程序是不是必须在后台用 while for 之类无限循环？
 * Oicebot 对yappy说：不是吧。
<flay> 。。。。
<yappy> 那是？
<flay> ub能管理自己编译的那些包么
<blueghost> yappy:) 实际上是
<yappy> 哦……也会sleep吗
<myke2> mofaph: 具体记不清楚, 反正是光盘源, 绝对不是你说的那种方法
<myke2> mofaph: 就是把光盘设置成一个源
<blueghost> yappy:) 就是一般 的 程序啦
<yappy> 是吧。我想用xdotool写一个后台damon,又怕这样不地道。
<myke2> blueghost: for (;;) ?
<blueghost> yappy:) 看你的应用。 如果你想作为 守护进程一样看待， 也没人 栏你
<mofaph> myke2, 对啊，我就在软件源那里导入，但是在新立得里总是说，不能从[cdrom:]...那里获得软件包
<yappy> 用while里的xdotool 监视各窗口，发出命令，在命令行下用 & 运行，这样地道吗？
<myke2> mofaph: 要重新设置的, 你要google
<blueghost> myke2:) 如果 单就 dbus 的话 server 也可以是 gui 应用。 dbus 就只是 俩程序 之间 的 函数调用
<mofaph> myke2, 我都 google 很多次了……
<hymnusalae> flay, ub 不能管理自己編譯的包吧。
<flay> 是啊 arch就可以
<blueghost> myke2:) Rhythmbox 有个 dbus 的插件 不就是将 rhythmbox 作为 daemon 吗
<hymnusalae> flay, 哈？Arch怎麽管理？
<flay> pacman
<hymnusalae> flay, pacman 還能自己加包了？
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你在做什么呢
<flay> 你用PKGBUILD编出来就可以啊
<myke2> flay: apt-
<myke2> flay: dpkg -i *.deb
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我在网上聊天的人。  ㍩ 
<blueghost> myke2:) 不好意思， 我 的rhy..貌似 没了这个插件， 以前是有的
<myke2> flay: Debian系也可以
<hymnusalae> flay, 那人家還能用 apt-build 呢。
<myke2> blueghost: 不清楚
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不是apt-build
<hymnusalae> flay, PKGBUILD 都出來了還說什麽……那還叫自己編譯呀……
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那是什麽？
<myke2> mofaph: 首先mount然后apt-cdrom -m -d 挂载目录 add
<myke2> mofaph: 然后aptitude update
<myke2> hymnusalae: 注意要编辑/etc/apt/sources.list, 把网络源删掉
<myke2> hymnusalae: 发错人了
<blueghost> yappy:) 举个例子， 有个 音乐播放器， 提供了 dbus 接口。 你可以通过这个接口 用另一个 程序 来控制这个音乐播放器。 明白了吗
 * Oicebot 对blueghost说：当然是啊。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不是apt-build, apt-build只是一个自动下载并且编译的脚本
<hymnusalae> myke2, 對呀，不就自動編譯嗎？
<yappy> 明白了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不是自己建包用的
<yappy> 我怎样专回答你
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦，你是說那個編譯過程的腳本不在裏面是吧……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 如果要./configure修改参数的, 不是用apt-build的
<myke2> hymnusalae: 比如编译内核就不是用apt-build的
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那用哪個通用的？
<blueghost> yappy:) 貌似 amork 就有这个功能。 启动了 amork 后。 有个 桌面部件 可以控制播放 amork。 前提是 amork 必须运行（daemon必须运行）
<edison0354> hymnusalae: LemonHall: ofan: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av74822/
<myke2> hymnusalae: dpkg-buildpackage
<LemonHall> edison0354: 我日。。。
<myke2> hymnusalae: dpkg-source
<wolftankk> 有人研究过 怎么把mac上的vim升级到7.3
<vic_> 发现算法真是太神奇了
<edison0354> LemonHall: 咋了？
<LemonHall> edison0354: 你就是个BILIBILI控。。。
<edison0354> wolftankk: 自己编译==!
<wolftankk> edison0354: 那原先的 也要卸载才行..
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦。
<vic_> projecteuler 的题真好玩。。可惜自己写的虽然结果正确，效率太差了
<blueghost> :)
<yappy> ：）
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 什么bilibili控啊
<edison0354> wolftankk: 就一binary，覆盖就行了……
<blueghost> happyaron:) 问你一个打包的问题
<happyaron> blueghost: 讲
 * happyaron 正好我看irc窗口。。。
<LemonHall> blueghost: 年轻人的玩意儿，他总是发的那些视频都是这个网站的
<blueghost> happyaron:) 怎么 强制 低版本的 程序 自动 卸载
<edison0354> LemonHall: hymnusalae: http://acfunwiki.org/index.php/TV_game_BGM_Remix
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你沒有完了……
<yappy> blueghost: 刚才我问了个问题。我想用 while , xdotool 控制各窗口行为，写个 shell script,在命令行里用 & 运行，这样做地道吗？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 有，马上吃饭了
<happyaron> blueghost: Breaks: something (<< 1.x.y) Replaces: something (<< 1.x.y)
<edison0354> hymnusalae: LemonHall: avfunwiki还有个金坷垃的合集
<happyaron> blueghost: break那个如果说有问题，就换成 Conflicts:
<LemonHall> ..................... edison0354
<LemonHall> hymnusalae: 他是孩子，原谅他吧
<hymnusalae> LemonHall, ……
<blueghost> happyaron:) 例如 我的程序 有新版本了，新版本和旧版本 互相不兼容。 因为 我的程序 分两个包， 如果 别人安装了一个新版本其中一个包， 另一个相关的旧版本 会被卸载 并强制安装新版本
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<edison0354> LemonHall: ^
<edison0354> LemonHall: ……
<yappy> blueghost: 请回答我的上个问题
<edison0354> LemonHall: 怪蜀黍好
<LemonHall> edison0354: 小正太你好
<edison0354> LemonHall: 非正太，向大叔买进ing
<blueghost> yappy:) 基于 dbus 吗
<LemonHall> edison0354: 你才奔二。。。。
<yappy> 不，仅仅是shell script
<LemonHall> edison0354: 你可以去屎了
<blueghost> yappy:) 那我不清楚了， 问问别人
<yappy> blueghost: 好
<yappy> 别人请回答……
<yappy> 别人请指教……
<LemonHall> yappy: 什么？说问题。。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) Breaks: something (如果小于 1.x.y) Replacs: 用something 替换
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是这个意思吗
<yappy> 用shell scrpit用&运行，作为daemon,地道吗
<LemonHall> yappy: 地道
<edison0354> LemonHall: 农历已经在奔三了，公历2天后奔三
<palomino|working> ..... , edison0354
<palomino|working> 这么年轻... , edison0354
<yappy> script 里还sleep一两下，地道吗？
<LemonHall> yappy: 地道的UNIX风格。。。怎么了？
<blueghost> yappy:) 如果 标准点的， 你还要断开 输入输出， 以及父进程 才行吧。
<blueghost> yappy:) 我也是 一知半解
<blueghost> yappy:) 如果 标准点的， 你还要断开 输入输出， 以及父进程 才行吧。
<blueghost> happyaron:) Breaks: something (如果小于 1.x.y) Replacs: 用something 替换
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是这个意思吗
<edison0354> palomino|working: 阿荣农历和公历都在奔二
<yappy> 哦，这样，那我有动力做这个事了
<palomino|working> ........ , edison0354
 * edison0354 吃饭吃饭，你们继续
<palomino|working> 超年轻阿
<happyaron> blueghost: breaks那里可能不让写版本号
<happyaron> blueghost: replaces那里写版本号 something (<< 1.x.y)
<yappy> 好的，还要断开父进程以使其自立，好！
<blueghost> yappy:) 你不用太理会 地不地道， 有需要 就这样做。 你可以 把他变成地道， 让别人跟你啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<yappy> 得理会哦，我考虑的是性能的问题，这些都不清楚，所以请教。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 还是有个问题， 替换 是替换最新版本， 还是 替换指定版本呢
<yappy> LemonHall说是地道的Unix风格，那我就有信心做了
<blueghost> happyaron:) 貌似 确实需要 两个版本号呢（按道理来说）。 如果 当前版本 小于1.0, 必须 替换为 2.0。
<happyaron> blueghost: 其实replaces就够用
<yappy> 这样一来，我就完全可以写我自己的窗口管理器了！爽！不过还不知道compiz里能不能用命令行去掉修饰窗口。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 还是不懂， 我先 把问题想好 再问 吧。
<LemonHall> yappy: 好像还有更地道的方法，但是貌似是 主席给我说过，不过是可以的，你也可以用更为地道的方式，比如init.d/upstart加载，或者是dbus作为父进程也行。。。
<LemonHall> yappy: 测试开发阶段，就这么写就OK了
<yappy> dbus....一窍不通啊
<LemonHall> yappy: 你是要写什么？
<yappy> 其实我最喜欢shell script, 写一个控制各窗口行为的管理器
<yappy> 比如让什么窗口自动放到屏幕什么位置之类的事情
<yappy> 不想用fvwm,sawfish之类的，自己写了！
<LemonHall> yappy: 强人。。。。这样的话写成dbus比较好。。。如果你用GNOME，想管的也是GNOME的窗口的话
<yappy> 我是用gnome
<LemonHall> yappy: 随意啦，先写了再说。。。。
<yappy> dbus是编译还是解释？
<LemonHall> yappy: 这问题问得真玄妙。。。。
<yappy> 不理解？
<yappy> dbus程序要编译吗？
<yappy> 如果是象script一样解释执行才合我口味。
<LemonHall> yappy: 唔，可以用GJS来写，不过你必须上GNOME3了
<LemonHall> yappy: 如果你不讨厌JAVASCRIPT语言的话，GJS可以写DBUS程序
<yappy> 没精力弄那些了，shell script能完成的就用它完成。
<LemonHall> yappy: http://blog.roodo.com/rocksaying/archives/11949071.html
<yappy> ok
<LemonHall> yappy: http://blog.roodo.com/rocksaying/archives/14229429.html
<LemonHall> yappy: 一个是RUBY的一个是JS的，SHELL语言能不能写我还真不清楚。。。。
<LemonHall> yappy: 奥，对了，要翻墙
<yappy> 好，先翻
<yappy> shell能完成，这我心里有数了。
<LemonHall> yappy: 唔。。。写好了给我讲解讲解代码。。写篇博客啊
<LemonHall> yappy: 窗口管理器用SHELL写。。还真是。。。
<yappy> 要得要得
<blueghost> yappy:) 如果要用 dbus 的话， 我个人觉得 是， 编一个 daemon， 然后用 脚本 调用
<yappy> 你熟悉dbus所以你觉得这不是问题
<LemonHall> blueghost: SHELL能不能写DBUS的DAEMON，我持怀疑态度。。。。
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 应该不行
<NoIE> http://www.tudou.com/playlist/playindex.do?lid=11732120&iid=76113848
<NoIE> 那个转载我博客的文档也删了。
<NoIE> http://123.125.115.102/view/17c651c689eb172ded63b7eb.html
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 怎么注册 dbus object。 怎么调用 函数呢
<LemonHall> blueghost: 说实话，我都没想过用SHELL这种语言来写DAEMON。。。
<LemonHall> blueghost: 没想到还真行。。。
<yappy> 为什么说还真行
<yappy> 不会是我问行不行你说行然后你就说还真行了吧
<blueghost> yappy:) dbus 是这样的。 daemon 在 dbus中 注册一个 object 对象， 让 client 通过这个 object对象名 来找到 object。object 提供一系列 函数接口(igoogle说不是接口，暂且这样称呼他吧)， 客户端调用这些接口， 接口函数在daemon处理完， 然后返回结果
<LemonHall> blueghost: 我不懂，我只看过一个VALA的EXAMPLE，发觉DBUS挺好用的，台湾的博客上说，它比较类似于COM机制。。。我看了他写的RUBY和JS函数互相调用的例子，觉得真好用。。。用来跨语言，很不错的IPC
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 应该需要一个解释器的
<LemonHall> blueghost: http://blog.roodo.com/rocksaying/archives/12988053.html
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 看不了
<LemonHall> blueghost: 你说得没错，但是这篇是我看到的解释的比较好的
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 被封了
<yappy> blueghost的解释到位了
<yappy> 好，看来我真得认真看看dbus了
<LemonHall> blueghost: 台湾人的，需要翻墙
 * LemonHall 舉例而言，當我正在使用 Rhythmbox (Linux桌面常見的音樂播放軟體) 播放音樂時，我的另一個程式 what-listen 想要查詢 Rhythmbox 目前正在播放的曲目，並希望 Rhythmbox 換曲時能通知它，以便它即時反應。what-listen 行程向 Rhythmbox 行程查詢它在播放的曲目；Rhythmbox 行程換曲時通知 what-listen 行程。這就是典型的行
 * LemonHall 程間通訊需求。由於 Rhythmbox 提供了 D-Bus 服務，使得這項行程間通訊工作得以輕鬆實現。
<nsdy> 好吧 谁来讲解一个老话题 linux下c++开发 选择qt还是gtk+
<blueghost> LemonHall:) qt 弄了 一个自动生成 接口 代码， 好处是 方便， 坏处是 屏蔽了很多细节。 容易让人比较难理解 他的工作方式
 * LemonHall dbus很像是ANDROID下的【广播-监听】机制。。。。。
<microcai> nsdy:  gtk 是 C 的。
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 只做 Linux 可以考虑 GTKmm，还要跨平台用 Qt
<hymnusalae> microcai, gtkmm……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  gtkmm 就是个垃圾。
<MaskRay> gtk2hs...
<LemonHall> hymnusalae: 垃圾+1
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, +1
<nsdy> gtkmm有这么差吗。。。。
<LemonHall> nsdy: 你这是个坑。。。。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: gtk2hs 让我重新燃起学 gtk 的兴趣，不过现在没时间
<hymnusalae> microcai, LemonHall, 人家 gtkmm 又怎么惹着你们了……
<LemonHall> blueghost: 我不懂QT..............
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你這兩天垃圾有夠多的……我也不知道什麽是真垃圾什麽是假垃圾了……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<nsdy> LemonHall: 哇嘎嘎嘎嘎 你猜对了
<LemonHall> blueghost: 听说比GTK优秀得多。。。。
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 我没用过 gtk 不便 发表评论。
<LemonHall> blueghost: 我刚开始接触VALA语言，所以。。。。。就GTK吧。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那是不是 hs 那些個 Win32 API 能讓你用回到 Windows 去呢？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: win32 还是算了。。。
<nsdy> 选择gtk后 同事说特别不好用  选择qt后 同事又说一大堆虚函数～～～～～～～～ 虽然他用的是qt
<LemonHall> nsdy: 你是C++达人的话，用啥都差不多。。。我建议你看看VALA。。挺好的。。。写GTK很舒服
<blueghost> Qt4 感觉有个 不好的地方。 封装的太厉害了
<blueghost> 特别是他的 meta.
<nsdy> LemonHall:...如果那么厉害 我就啥都不用了
<LemonHall> nsdy: 唔。。你就继续坑吧
<nsdy> blueghost: 同感啊。。。。
<blueghost> nsdy:) 如果 不深入 的话， 很难理解他的底层处理
 * microcai Qt 唯一的缺点就是，它用的 C++ , 但是，更糟糕的是不是标准 C++，而是 Q++ 。 
<MaskRay> microcai: 何解？
 * LemonHall 你们都是达人。。。我反正也不写复杂程序。。。就GTK了。。。。以后就好跨平台了。。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 一般說是那個 moc……
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 他的原码 需要 moc 来翻译的
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 翻译后 才是真正的 C++
<microcai> MaskRay:  没用过 qt 的一边去。
<hymnusalae> 要我說都他媽的用 HTML5 + Javascript 算了……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不懂fp的一邊去……
 * MaskRay 走到一边去
<LemonHall> hymnusalae: +1
<LemonHall> hymnusalae: HTML5 +65535
<microcai> hymnusalae:  .... foxp* 嘛，懂
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 來我這邊吧
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我說的不是foxpro也不是函數編程，就是fp
<lifeng> 围观微菜被人欺负
 * Kandu 不懂 cpp 的也一邊兒去了
<MaskRay> blueghost: 居然还要翻译。。
<nsdy> 说太远了 就从开发周期和成本上来说吧。。。。。从开发效率说还是qt获胜
<Kandu> jyf1987: sc2 中國今日公測了。要不我們打幾局？
 * LemonHall 我。。该站在哪里？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 是啊。 看 他 翻译后 的 原码， 才知道 真实代码是怎么做的
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 呃，你在Win下打？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ...  fp ?
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 有好几个翻译程序呢
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 嗯
<hymnusalae> microcai, 最常見的意思。
<LemonHall> nsdy: 没用过QT,不懂C++的飘过。。。。
<Kandu> hymnusalae: wine 也行的
<MaskRay> impure 的世界果然难以琢磨，但是不 impure 又什么都做不了。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 一个 将 .ui文件翻译 为 C++ 的窗口类
<hymnusalae> Kandu, Wine 也可以 SC2 了呀，不錯。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我表示沒有什麽，有 RealWorld 類型，一切都是 pure。
<MaskRay> sc2 爆了，联网后提示缺了些文件。。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) moc将 原码中带有 Q_OBJECT 宏的类 翻译为 最后的类。
<MaskRay> 之前没联网能正常用的
<LemonHall> blueghost: 你到底是搞什么开发的？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 完全不了解 qt，所以听不懂 :)
<microcai> hymnusalae:  不懂
<blueghost> MaskRay:)
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好吧……我不得了……
 * microcai 谁 TMD 推荐我用 v8 的？ 该死的 google 是个 C++控 .... 
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 哪里看 RealWorld 的介绍？很明显，因为 RWH，直接搜索有些困难。。
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 一个基于atomPub的本地离线网页内容管理。 可以针对不同的网络应用（前期是必须基于 atomPub协议）编写 不同的客户端。
<hymnusalae> microcai, RealWorld？那個是個內置類型呀？怎麽了？
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 可以 在本地 管理 wordpress 博客。 正准备写 针对 google日历 的客户端
<LemonHall> microcai: 你是个什么控？
<microcai> LemonHall:  C
<blueghost> 控???
<LemonHall> blueghost: 地址有么？
<blueghost> atompubmanager.tk
<LemonHall> microcai: 那你用JS CORE就好了。。怎么会用到V8的。。。开发啥？
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 很快有新的版本。 改了 很多东西呢
<MaskRay> blueghost: 有域名了？
<LemonHall> blueghost: 这。。。不是商业化项目吧
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 和当前版本 不 兼容
<microcai>  LemonHall ... 开发一个小型的  web server . 但是不想用 apache ... 于是就只能自己写，用 v8 来执行 js 代码，。
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 基于gpl2的版本
<blueghost> 对了 gpl2 许可， 可以转 gpl3吗
<blueghost> 转不转好
<MaskRay> 我还要通过 atompubmanager 来找我 sf 上的用户名，再找密码。。
<LemonHall> microcai: 额，你是牛人。。。。用WEBKITS的引擎吧
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 什么意思
<LemonHall> microcai: 想开发啥就能写啥。。我是捉襟见肘，你正用你这样人开发的库啊
<microcai> LemonHall:  ... 是 server ..  不是 client
<microcai> LemonHall: ？
<LemonHall> microcai: 我知道啊。。。WEBKITS的JS引擎貌似是C的
 * pocoyo 划条线 占中间
<microcai> LemonHall:  大不？
<microcai> LemonHall:  太大了不好 .....
<microcai> LemonHall:  安装的人是白痴。我得自包含 ......
<blueghost> microcai:) V8是什么东西， 是客户端的还是服务器的啊
<microcai> LemonHall:  要他们解决依赖问题就像要GCD不和谐一样。
<blueghost> microcai:) 我不安装你的东西了
<microcai> blueghost: ?
<microcai> blueghost:  我什么时候有什么东西给你了？
<blueghost> microcai:) 安装就成 白痴了
<blueghost> microcai:) 不管 什么 都不装
<blueghost> <microcai> LemonHall:  安装的人是白痴。我得自包含 ......
<MaskRay> blueghost: 厚着脸皮说我似乎做过 tester，但是用户名忘了。。
<microcai> blueghost:  ... 非开源项目 ... ...
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦
<LemonHall> microcai: 不大吧，我前一段看了有H文件，也不知道是什么语言写的。。。。。。
<LemonHall> microcai: C++有H文件么？
<blueghost> microcai:) 不管什么， 我都不装， 不想 做白痴
<microcai> blueghost:  非开源项目。他们都是 windowser .....
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<microcai> blueghost:  我说的是公司里的那些白痴
<blueghost> microcai:) 开玩笑的。 不纠缠了
<microcai> LemonHall:  ... ... c++ 的 H 是 ....
<blueghost> microcai:) 只是 单纯依据 你说的话 开的玩笑
<microcai> LemonHall:  直接不能用 c 编译。
<blueghost> microcai:) 对了， 一个语言的问题。 c++ 可以 extern C的语句， 反过来可以吗
<MaskRay> 不行的吧
<blueghost> microcai:) 我用过 c++ extern C的， 反过来 没做过
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我也不知道
<LemonHall> microcai: 唔。。。
<LemonHall> microcai: 我不太懂C++
<LemonHall> microcai: http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Carbon/Reference/WebKit_JavaScriptCore_Ref/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Loading…
<microcai> blueghost:  不可以。
<MaskRay> c++ 能用 .hpp，但似乎 .hpp 很少见？
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<microcai> LemonHall:  .. 是 server side 的？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) C++ 不 强制 扩展名了。 用.f##k都可以， .h只是习惯
<LemonHall> microcai: JS引擎分什么SERVER SIDE和CLIENT SIDE？？？
<microcai> LemonHall:  不分 ....
<LemonHall> microcai: 你做的SERVER为何要解析JS？
<microcai> LemonHall:  避免用 C 写网页......
<blueghost> microcai:) 你是说用 js 来做 服务器???
<microcai> blueghost:  yep
<LemonHall> microcai: 唔。。那我直接就用node.js来写了。。。。
<blueghost> microcai:) 明白了。 你也是 德国的？？
<LemonHall> microcai: 现成的东西一大把。。真是奇怪的人
<microcai> blueghost: 我是德国的我还在这里更你 irc ?
<LemonHall> microcai: node.js热得厉害，估计你们公司是需要高度定制化吧。。。。
<blueghost> microcai:) 不好意思 yep 原来是英文单词。 alvig_... 也说过， 我以为 yep 是德语
<microcai> LemonHall:  ... ...  web server 已经写好了 ... 还带了N个页面，都是我用 C 写的
<microcai> blueghost:  :)
<LemonHall> microcai: 那个是C的接口吧？H文件。。。。我就害怕是OBJECT-C的
<microcai> LemonHall:   apple 的有纯 C 的？
 * microcai 算了，还是用 mozilla-js 好了
<LemonHall> microcai: 唔。。不太懂，竟然直接用写页面。。。
<microcai> LemonHall:  .. 没办法，公司里的白痴 apache 都配置不起来。
<LemonHall> microcai: 嗯，我也觉得。。。怕不是纯C项目
<LemonHall> microcai: ...........就为了这个？所以你手写了一个WEB SERVER？
<microcai> LemonHall:   yep
<LemonHall> microcai: ...............
<microcai> LemonHall:  反正 web 界面只是个辅助 ....
<LemonHall> microcai: 你在什么公司。。。。。。我真是太好奇了。。。。
<microcai> LemonHall:  ... 这是我的最后一个项目。最好了我就离职了
<microcai> LemonHall:  其实已经算好了，只是最近突然想继续 js 一下，LD
<microcai> LemonHall:  其实已经算好了，只是最近突然想继续 js 一下，:D
<LemonHall> microcai: 唔，走好。。。。。高级人才哪里都需要
<microcai> LemonHall:  怕他们说我手写的页面太丑了。... 就写个 js 支持放那边。想改进的自己改进去 ....
<microcai> LemonHall:  恩，至少离开 debian 就会死的那个 can* 公司不需要。
<LemonHall> microcai: 哪个公司？UBUNTU的那家？
<tcpct> 耶！！！
<microcai> LemonHall:  ... ...
<microcai> LemonHall:  yep
<LemonHall> microcai: 唔，你走好
<microcai> LemonHall:  ... ...
<nsdy> 有没有使用pps的？
<microcai> LemonHall:  我去哪里去哦
<blueghost> Objective-C 这个好学吗
<LemonHall> blueghost: 你不是会C++么，比那个简单
<blueghost> LemonHall:) Objective-C 比 c++ 简单？？
<MaskRay> 学一门成本太高了。。
<LemonHall> blueghost: LLVM很给力，听说是先将代码编译成中间产品。。。。
<blueghost> LemonHall:) Objective-C 有 模版吗
<LemonHall> blueghost: 没听说有这种恐怖的概念
<blueghost> LemonHall:)
<LemonHall> blueghost: 问题是可以将你现有的项目用LLVM编译，也很不错，意思好像是说，LLVM移植到一个平台比GCC的后台要快得多
<blueghost> LemonHall:) 哦
<lifeng> LemonHall: 什么叫做中间产品？
<LemonHall> blueghost: 具体细节不懂，我不是科班出身。。。用了VM吧。。。
<blueghost> LemonHall:) Objective-C 有类似 模版 的 概念吗？就是对不同 的 类型有不同的处理
<LemonHall> lifeng: 一种平台无关的语言，然后再编译成本地代码。。。。
<LemonHall> lifeng: 你自己搜吧。。。
 * LemonHall 下班
<microcai> LemonHall:   gun
<LemonHall> blueghost: 我学了一天，没见过类似概念，你这个像是泛型啊。。。。
<lifeng> LemonHall: 跟其它编译器的中间代码有什么差别？
<blueghost> LemonHall:) Objective-C 是否 可以实现 类似 trait 或 policy 技术吗
<blueghost> 走了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 后台小姐好
<alvin_rxg> o
<vic_> 算个质数真慢啊，看来算法选择错了啊
<myke2> vic_: 算什么素数?
<blueghost> vic_ 质素？？？
<vic_> 单纯的素数
<blueghost> vic_:) 什么是质数
<myke2> vic_: 素数判定?
<lifeng> vic_: 你是下午质因子分解的那位？
<vic_> 算到1000000000以内的全部素数
<blueghost> vic_:) 我倒做过， alvin_rxg 的那个比赛
<myke2> vic_: 哦, 筛法
<vic_> lifeng: 那个已经搞定
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> vic_:) 我倒做过。
<myke2> vic_: 10^9, 大概要5s吧?
<lifeng> vic_: sympy.ntheory.factor_.primefactors 挺容易找的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 去年 那个你说的那个比赛 题目， 找质数的
<alvin_rxg> o..
<blueghost> myke2:) 用数组做的， 不慢
<vic_> myke2: 哎，我发现我用算法 总是最慢的。。然后一看别人的，立马羞愧欲死
<myke2> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> myke2:) 有个公式的， 不用 一个数一个 来测试的。
<blueghost> myke2:) 忘了， 大体就是 有个规律， 可以一下子 排除很多的。
<myke2> blueghost: 筛法
<vic_> lifeng: sympy.ntheory.factor_.primefactors什么东东？
<blueghost> myke2:) 不是筛法。
<myke2> blueghost: 要求1..n的素数, 我知道的只能O(n)
<blueghost> myke2:) 大概记得一点， 就是每隔多少个数， 就一定是 素数， 不用算。
<myke2> blueghost: 素数没有公式的
<blueghost> myke2:) 错了
<blueghost> myke2:) 错了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我忘了，上次那個篩法在 hs 裏是用數組來做的嗎？
<blueghost> myke2:) 每割多少个数， 就一定不是 素数。
<MaskRay> blueghost: 在 6n+-1 里找？
<myke2> blueghost: .......
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 忘了， 做完就忘了。 就是每个 几个数就 一定不是素数， 一步就去掉一批。 最后剩下的就是素数
<tcpct> 耶！无敌网站！谁想看？
<blueghost> 到底是几个， 忘了。 我不去想了
<blueghost> 我的做法是用空间换时间的
<myke2> blueghost: 时间复杂度?
<vic_> 哎，，，，纯爱好编程的局外人搞算法，死脑细胞啊
<blueghost> myke2:) 不想了， 就是 大概是这样， 像 vic_ 说的， 伤脑
<vic_> 不想就对了。。。。。
<blueghost> ：）
<vic_> 反正自己写了 算出来完事。。管他快不快，效率不效率。。。我有不搞这个吃饭。哈哈
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我知道的是O(n)
<myke2> MaskRay: 但是是否能做到更低就不得而知
 * microcai 搞算法不是程序员的事情，是数学家的事情。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 上次我們看那個篩法的那個做法是用 Array 的還是 STArray 的還是 List 的？
<MaskRay> myke2: 能的,但我不会
<myke2> MaskRay: wikipedia上面的分析我看不懂, 好像要用到二次同余什么的, 完全不懂.
<MaskRay2> hymnusalae: 用 List 复杂度超过 O(n log log n)
<lifeng> microcai: 算法基本是底层数学家干的事，那些人通常自称理论计算机学家
<MaskRay2> ssh -XY 性能太差了。。
<blueghost> myke2:) 我的做法是这样， 弄一个 大数组， 然后找到那个 公式， 每隔 几个数 （公式计算出的那个数）就标注素数， 遍历一次就行， 然后重新在从头遍历一次， 打印未标注的元素的下标
<tcpct> 速度
<hymnusalae> MaskRay2, 問下，一個一個數向前算那個辦法和篩法的時間復雜度是一樣的吧？
<blueghost> myke2:) 我的做法是这样， 弄一个 大数组， 然后找到那个 公式， 每隔 几个数 （公式计算出的那个数）就标注非素数， 遍历一次就行， 然后重新在从头遍历一次， 打印未标注的元素的下标
<blueghost> 非素数
<MaskRay2> hymnusalae: 那个要判断素数的吧？
<myke2> MaskRay2: 我筛法怎么这么慢
<hymnusalae> MaskRay2, 呃，不知道……
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
 * vic_ 啊啊啊，还没算完，都快一个小时了。。不会差这么多把。。。秒<---->小时这么大的数量级差距啊
<MaskRay> vic_: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 跑10^8竟然要5s
<vic_> python干这个真不行，太慢了。。
<microcai> myke2:  ... ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 一个字节存 16 个数？
<microcai> vic_:  你需要好的 CPU
<vic_> e7400
<myke2> MaskRay: 稍微等下, 我没有位压缩
<vic_> cpu只用了一半。。。
<MaskRay> Python 的 list 不是连续储存的吧
<vic_> python有不用关心创建内存，销毁内存。。谁管他是不是连续的
<MaskRay> 如果高存缓存一直能命中的话....
<microcai> vic_:  .. 你可以用 hugtlb
<blueghost> myke2:) 我 忘了 当初我的算法是怎么做了的。 上面说的不对。 不过基本的 想法是 1标注 非素数， 剩下 的是素数。 2.两个素数相乘一定不是素数。
<ofan> gmpy
<ofan> 算的快
<vic_> microcai: 。。。。算了把。。。我就一个折腾玩。。不用这么高级的东西把
<blueghost> myke2:) 相隔 2的 一定不是素数(2,4,6,8,10)， 相隔3的一定不是素数，算了， 不折腾了
<microcai> vic_:  什么啊，hugtlb 是大内存页 .... 提高内存翻译速度的 ....  你可以透明的启用它
<myke2> blueghost: ......
<myke2> MaskRay: 位压缩快?
<blueghost> myke2:) 总之 我是做出来了， 不管了。 再想一次 太累了
<blueghost> myke2:) 而且 是想 已想过 的更累。
 * lemonhall 我回来了。。。
 * vic_ 我看看能算一夜不  嘿嘿
<myke2> blueghost: 不就是2k, 3k, 5k不是素数么?
<blueghost> myke2:) 就是找个公式， 标注 非素数的， 然后 打印未标注 的数就是了。 那个公式 忘了 是什么了
<microcai> blueghost:  。。 1x2x...xN+1 是素数
<myke2> microcai: 不一定
<MaskRay> microcai: 4!+1
<blueghost> 2x3是非素数
<myke2> microcai: MaskRay 由Wilson定理, p | (p-1)! + 1
<blueghost> 不想了， 我的做法是 不是求 素数， 而是求 非素数， 然后打印 剩下的数
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 该死，又给挑起 那条筋 了
<myke2> MaskRay: 改成位压缩看看
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 什么？……我在看别的文章……
 * lemonhall 怎么开始扯素数和非素数了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 稍微快点
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 求一个大范围 的素数 的算法啊。 最初 我们 刚相识不久， 半夜做 的
<myke2> MaskRay: 4.77s
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 慢慢来吧，不召集
<MaskRay> myke2: pastebin ...
<alvin_rxg> *着急
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是用pascal的bitpacked关键词位压缩的, 没有自己写
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 快疯了
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。
<MaskRay> blueghost: sieved[1..N]=false
<myke2> MaskRay: 我忘记说了, 我开参数-g
<blueghost> M
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是-O2
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 什么
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 那问题 不想了
<MaskRay> blueghost: for i in 2,n do if !sieved[i] then print i; sieved[i*k] = true; end
<vic_> 不算了 还算法
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 有点类似。
<myke2> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361993/
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 你说的和我说的是同一件事情吗
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 有点类似这样， 就是 两个数相乘 一定不是 素数， 然后在那个坐标 上赋予一个 标石。 最后打印
<blueghost> 但 怎么找到 一定不是素数的那个 公式 忘了。
<blueghost> 已知的相隔2的一定全都不是 素数， 相隔3的也一定不是， 但6（2*3）12（4*3）不用在管， 因为6，12在2的时候已经知道了
<blueghost> 5，（10）（15）（20），25，（30） 括号的都不用再管，因为2，3都已经算出来了
<blueghost> 不想了
<MaskRay> blueghost: 你用的就是 myke2 贴的那个代码吧
<blueghost> 我没看
<MaskRay> 每个数只被筛去一次，所以就线性了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 有点像
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不是那个
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 没有 取模 的
<blueghost> 我算的不是 素数， 算的是 非素数
<blueghost> 用的是乘， 不是除
<blueghost> 算了
<blueghost> 不算了
<blueghost> 太晕了
<myke2> MaskRay: 应该怎么写
<MaskRay> p1^x1*p2^x2*p3^x3... 由 p1^(x1-1)*p2^x2*p3^x3 筛去
<MaskRay> myke2: 就这样吧，，最多再忽略掉偶数
<myke2> MaskRay: 10^8要5s
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 忽略掉 这 几个数 2 3 5 7 11 的某个公式
<blueghost> 2 6 10 14 22 15 21 33 35 55 77 11 一定不是
<blueghost> 不算了
<blueghost> 累死了
<tcpct> 无敌新闻网 YES！！！
 * NoIE 请问，USB 3.0 有什么用？除了用在硬盘和网卡上？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这个想法很好啊。。。。最后成了查表
<lemonhall> NoIE: 速度快。。这样还不够？
<NoIE> 。。。
<microcai> NoIE:  请问 eSATA 有什么用？ 除了 RAID 硬盘盒
<NoIE> microcai: 拆装硬盘不需要开机箱了。
<MaskRay> myke2: 3.8s
<myke2> MaskRay: 开优化么?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我开了O3差不多是这个级别, 不知道你位运算怎么实现的
<microcai> myke2:  ... O3 不快的
<microcai> myke2:  Os 才快
<myke2> microcai: -Os是优化尺寸......
<microcai> myke2:  尺寸就是速度
<microcai> myke2:  减少 TLB miss .....
<microcai> myke2: 加快磁盘载入。
<microcai> myke2:  现在瓶颈都在磁盘了，自然 Os 快
<myke2> microcai: 大整数分解, 你说是瓶颈在磁盘?
<franj> microcai: 你编译内核都是用Os的?
<MaskRay> myke2: -O3 后大概 2.8s
<myke2> MaskRay: wgetpaste
<microcai> franj:  Linux 默认都是 Os
<microcai> myke2:  ... 好吧
<MaskRay> myke2: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362013/
<myke2> franj: 好像的确是CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE
<MaskRay> microcai: 内核就一点点大，为什么 -Os 更好？
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ..  内核的瓶颈不在代码，而在内存。自然是小的好。
<myke2> MaskRay: Torvalds给的推荐是-Os
<zhangguomin> 大家好
<^k^> zhangguomin, 好  ㍫ 
<MaskRay> microcai: -Os 是二进制大小？
<myke2> MaskRay: Optimize for size
<MaskRay> myke2: 生成代码的大小吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 偶数去掉不太通用
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果我要在筛法的同时求很多函数, 比如Euler_phi函数, 或者简单的因子个数函数
<myke2> MaskRay: a[i * 2]快还是a[i << 1]快
<MaskRay> myke2: -> microcai
<myke2> Kandu: a[i * 2]快还是a[i shl 1]快?
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 在嗎？
<zhangguomin> 我 的 系统 为什么 这么 卡 呀  你们 卡 不 ？？？？？？？？？/
<lemonhall> zhangguomin: 不卡。。
<ofan> zhangguomin: 不卡
<lemonhall> ofan: 你这个熊孩子
<ofan> lemonhall: .,......
<hymnusalae> zhangguomin, 不卡
<ofan> lemonhall: '呵呵,哥哥是女的...'
<zhangguomin> 看 电影  慢动作  优酷都加载完了 为什么 看的 时候还卡
<hymnusalae> zhangguomin, 你什麽配置呀？另外同時開了什麽沒有？什麽系統、什麽版本、什麽瀏覽器、Flash插件多少版本的？把能給的信息都給出來。
<zhangguomin> 什么都 没开 刚 装的 雨林木风 3.0 OS 版本 火狐
<zhangguomin> CPU core e5500
<kenifanying> zhangguomin,雨林木风？呵呵……
<lemonhall> ..............
<feder> .. ..  还是用原版的好
<zhangguomin> 鸟系统不 会用 哈哈
<lemonhall> 今晚好安静。。。FLASH卡是正常的。。。
<stlifey> 请问大家，openjdk怎么在arch下打开自己没有打开抗锯齿？能在哪里打开字体平滑呢？谢谢
<zhangguomin> 关机速度倒是挺快
<stlifey> openjdk6
<feder> flash 妈的cpu 100多
<feder> 怎么linux下的flash 这么差
<zhangguomin> 还 不 让 装QQ2011
<stlifey> 在其他地方字体没有问题
<kenifanying> zhangguomin,奉劝一句，想学linux就远离雨林……，别想QQ，否则玩玩的话还是算了，去win 那吧……
<NoIE> 实在是想用QQ，就用 WebQQ 吧。
<stlifey> 在ubuntu一点事情都没有。。。
<stlifey> 谁能解答我的问题。。。
<NoIE> stlifey: 你平时都做什么？
 * microcai 要学还是要玩？  windows for game , Linux for science 
<NoIE> stlifey: 你说“在ubuntu一点事情都没有。。。”
<kenifanying> microcai,正解……
<stlifey> NoIE:不干什么，就开开浏览器
<NoIE> 是“一点问题都没有”还是“没有事情可做”？
<happyaron> 斗篷的新版gmlive我咋一个台也连不上呢。
<stlifey> 我问的是openjdk字体的问题
<stlifey> 在ubuntu没有问题
<stlifey> 在我的archlinux有问题
<stlifey> 字体不是平滑的
 * lemonhall OPENJDK稳定么？我都装原装的
<stlifey> arch里面java的runtime就这一个
<stlifey> 我也不知道有其他的
<happyaron> lemonhall: openjdk跑跑桌面程序没问题，其他用途的java程序我没用过。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我用ECLIPSE的时候都不太敢用OPENJDK。。。心里没谱。。
<stlifey> 在/etc里面貌似找不到文件修改，谁帮忙一下哈
<happyaron> lemonhall: 一点问题都没有
<zhangguomin> 我 晕啊 我就是想换个系统试试 谁知道是 这样的 = =
<happyaron> lemonhall: eclipse是很小的程序啦。
<stlifey> arch的官方仓库没有其他的，AUR倒是有
<soiamso> lemonhall: 不兼容，就连openoffice的插件都有兼容问题
<lemonhall> soiamso: ??不兼容么？
<stlifey> 在wiki上也找不到解决方法
<soiamso> lemonhall: 是
<gleerat> 在http://build.chromium.org/f/chromium/snapshots/中给出了两个windows版本的地址：chromium-rel-xp/和Win/，这两个版本有什么不同呢？还有一个Win_Webkit_Latest/，这个版本又是怎么回事呢？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我反正能用OJ跑起来，但是就是有些不对劲的感觉。。。
<happyaron> gleerat: buildbot的用 -rel- 哪个
<happyaron> 那个
 * microcai microcai 表示那种限制用户自由的发行版不是好发行版。 版权为借口不提供好的java . 不提供 mp3 播放的发行版都是垃圾。
<soiamso> lemonhall: openjdk 因该没有存在的意义了，sun 开源之前的产品
<zhangguomin> 这个聊天系统是 全球的 ？？
<lemonhall> gleerat: 第二个的字面意思应该是最新版本的WEBKITS。。。内核
<gleerat> happyaron: 有什么不同吗？
<microcai> zhangguomin:  不是。
<stlifey> 汗，不用openjdk那能用哪个？是不是其他的都不存在这个问题？
<zhangguomin> 看见有英文的 呀
<stlifey> 我看android-sdk也要安装这个
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我去搜搜OPENJDK的存在意义。。。可是我看它还开发的风风火火的啊
<stlifey> 打开里面的程序字体都是这样
<gleerat> lemonhall: xp跟Win有什么不同呢？
<kenifanying> zhangguomin,要看你说的全球的是什么意思，老外确实可以上
<microcai> 英国中部时82% 。。。
<kenifanying> zhangguomin,另外学计算机的用英文也很正常……
<zhangguomin> 怎么只看见英文 没有其他语言
<microcai> wget 的翻译什么时候能改正啊 ... 英国中部时间都已经存在好几年了
<lemonhall> stlifey: 别。。OPENJDK开发ANDROID的时候，我遇到过怪问题。。所以对它有些不信任
<happyaron>  microcai 早就改了
<happyaron> microcai: 但不知道你为啥还用那么老的翻译
<microcai> happyaron:  我的还这样？
<Kandu> stlifey: 可選 jre
<microcai> happyaron:  求 gmo
<stlifey> Kandu:会不会出现字体问题？就是字体平滑的问题
<microcai> happyaron:  把你改过的 gmo 发一份给我
<Kandu> stlifey: 不知道
<happyaron> microcai: 给你po吧。。。 http://translationproject.org/PO-files/zh_CN/wget-1.12-pre7.zh_CN.po
<stlifey> Kandu:谢谢，终于有人鸟我了，我去AUR上看看
<happyaron> microcai: msgfmt -cv *.po
<Kandu> stlifey: 官方 repo 里有
<soiamso> lemonhall: openoffice 的邮件合并功能在 openjre 下绝对不能用
<happyaron> soiamso: ubuntu上的能用啊。
<stlifey> Kandu：谢谢，原来在community，我去安装看看
<soiamso> happyaron: 不能。你用的是 libreoffice ?
<soiamso> happyaron: 邮件合并 ？
<stlifey> 因为yaourt -S java-runtime的时候是openjdk，所以以为arch提供的就这个
<happyaron> soiamso: 曾经ooo的时候试用过一次，现在libreo还没试验过。
<soiamso> happyaron: 我还在用10.04 就是 crash .
<microcai> happyaron:  tks , 改正了
<stlifey> 汗，kernel.org的镜像速度好慢，就20K
<microcai> stlifey:  用 zh.www.kernel.org
<soiamso> lemonhall: 哪里下载的 android sdk ?
<stlifey> yaourt -S android-sdk
<yilian> https:// jdk-api-zh-cn.dev.java.net为什么被火狐报告连接不受信任？
<microcai> yilian:  你不知道 SSL 证书被盗用的shiq?
<NoIE> http://terminatorsarahconnor.episodeseason.com/terminator-comics/terminator-comics-windows-mac-linux.jpg
<pocoyo> microcai: 什么被盗？
<crazier> ?
<soiamso> stlifey: 是你的网速慢
<Guest48199> 真卡。。
<crazier> 今天这里怎么不热闹？
<crazier> ？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 必然是官方吧
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你在墙外吧
<lemonhall> soiamso: 。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我忘记了。。。我好像翻了，又好像没翻。。。
<yilian> 知道啊，不是根注册机构被人擅自盗注册几了个证书吗？
<rookies> 同一个空间的网站，为什么有的能访问，有的不能访问？墙外都能访问
<sunDDDDDD> 都用啥翻墙？
<yilian> ssh
<yilian> rookies 估计策略是deny 域名不是IP
<soiamso> lemonhall: 现在在开发什么项目？专业的？
<rookies> yaliyi: 域名都是用的tk的…
<soiamso> lemonhall: 带上我玩玩？
 * NoIE 现在在做3d动画，但是人物腋下和胯下的皮肤绑定总是做不好。
<rookies> yaliyi: 唯一的不同是一个用拼音，一个用英语单词
 * NoIE 于是，下载了几个模型，项研究一下人家是怎么做的。
 * NoIE 请问，怎么在linux下打开.max文件或者.mb文件？
<ofan> NoIE: 3d max的格式?
<NoIE> ofan: 3ds max 的，夜有 maya 的。
<lemonhall> microcai: http://www.latencytop.org/
<microcai> lemonhall:  恩，不错的东西啊
<lemonhall> microcai: http://www.linuxpowertop.org/powertop.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: Saving power with Linux on Intel hardware
<lemonhall> microcai: 记得你对电池什么的很纠结
<microcai> lemonhall:  emerge latencytop
<microcai> lemonhall:   安装ing
<xiangfu`> :)
 * lemonhall With PowerTOP, I managed to increase the battery life of my Panasonic R4 laptop from 4 to almost 7 hours
<lemonhall> 这成功故事也太夸张了。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:   是么?
<microcai>  lemonhall 那个嘛东西一点都不好。要我重新编译内核
<lemonhall> microcai: 什么东西？ lantencytop?
<lemonhall> microcai: 我要试试这个 PowerTOP...给笔记本用用试试
<microcai> lemonhall:  你给我的网址啊
<microcai> 正在 lfs
 * microcai lfs ing 
<kenifanying> 给位用vim的在debian下是用默认的vim-tiny还是？
<drovencrazy> 火狐在中国受众太小了
<ofan> drovencrazy: 用FF的不少吧
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔。。。好吧。。我以为你是搞内核开发的，有用呢
<drovencrazy> http://glow.mozilla.org/# 这个是火狐下载量统计 中国在亚洲区排名第8
<microcai> lemonhall:  .... 是搞内核啊，不过没有。我搞的部分和性能无关。
<majian> 大家用什么qq啊
<drovencrazy> majian, webqq啊
<fcitpd> 没用QQ
<microcai> majian:  pidgin
<majian> 今天试了wine下，结果效果不好
<majian> pidgin的不是不稳定么
<NoIE> wine 很磨性子。
<drovencrazy> majian, 推荐webqq的本地化解决方案
<majian> drovencrazy: 神魔意思
<drovencrazy> majian, webqq+alltray 解决一切问题
<majian> drovencrazy: 请老大详细说
<majian> drovencrazy: alltray是什么
<drovencrazy> majian, 先install prism 和 alltray
<majian> drovencrazy: 我去google，不会在问你，谢了
<drovencrazy> majian, 跟我一样 是个被QQ折磨的人 鄙视腾讯
<majian> drovencrazy: qq毒害了多少中国青年？真是害人啊
<majian> 腾讯这么模仿，中国的互联网发展不起来，单调！
<drovencrazy> majian, 最难受的是  没有任何一家公司跟它竞争 政策保护太严重了
<ofan> drovencrazy: 国内升级换代比较慢而已,想想还有用IE6的
<xiangfu`> :)
<majian> drovencrazy: 360尝试过，可是还是失败了
<drovencrazy> ofan, FF放弃了国内市场吧 大家都是360 啊 傲游啊 搜狗啊 什么的
<ofan> drovencrazy: 哪有放弃,还出了个火狐中国版呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我记起来了， 当初是用位来作为数组的
<majian> drovencrazy: 让100多人一起不用qq，这个概率太低了，我的好友都在qq
<ofan> drovencrazy: 不要和流氓软件放在一起阿
<drovencrazy> majian, 我老师都在用QQ，这才最蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> o
<majian> 呵呵，
<drovencrazy> ofan, FF用的人多了才有可能用的爽  省得网银什么的都不能用 擦
<majian> drovencrazy: 其实还挺看不起360的，没什么技术
<rookies> majian: 360还行，至少对小白来说
<drovencrazy> majian, 比起腾讯，百度好一点 至少不给我们丢人
<ofan> drovencrazy: 别指望网银了,还是用信用卡吧,世界通用
<majian> drovencrazy: 只能说中国的网民电脑水平太低，优化开机项目用msconfig都不知道
<drovencrazy> ofan, 网上买个东西总要插件的
<drovencrazy> majian, 前几天看到一则评论  说大学里面linux系统的普及率大体代表了计算机水平 挺有道理的
<rookies> majian: 老大妈们不用学那么多的东西……
<ofan> drovencrazy: 也就国内网站用各种蛋疼的插件
<majian> drovencrazy: 你那个解决方案，是不是就是上webqq的时候可以在桌面弹出通知
<ofan> 用信用卡还能积分..
 * drovencrazy 百度是最没有良心的公司 所以李彦宏上了福布斯前100以后马上被人声讨
<drovencrazy> majian, 就这个 极限了 而且功能够多
<drovencrazy> majian, 传文件都可以
<rookies> 百度文库最可恨
<majian> rookies: 我觉得文库很不错啊
<majian> rookies: 只是没给某些人分成而已
<drovencrazy> rookies, 国内盗版太严重了  不过只看古登堡计划的表示没压力啊
<majian> rookies: 给点钱就ok了，中国人就这样
<Evanescence> 怎么重启xorg阿？
<drovencrazy> majian, 即使全给了那些作家也是亏，一本书30左右 百度文库能行？
<NoIE> Evanescence: Crtl+Backscrpe
<rookies> 我们老师一直说，他们的教案不要网上发赚积分。
<Evanescence> NoIE: awesome 也可以这样重启吗？在awesome自己无法重启的情况下
<majian> drovencrazy: 只能说百度没有提出一个合理的商业模式
<NoIE> Evanescence: 不清楚。。。
<Evanescence> NoIE: 谢谢了
<rookies> 积分模式很反感
<majian> rookies: 呵呵，你花学费买的教案
<majian> rookies: 你可以这么理解
<rookies> 但仍然反感积分模式，
<majian> rookies: 积分模式感觉。。。。。太简单的解决了一个问题，不人性化
<drovencrazy> majian, 百度不会做这种尝试的
<rookies> 每次都是用OP的WAP模式copy
<majian> rookies: 什么意思？
<drovencrazy> 积分还不是上传盗版文档赚的最多
<rookies> WAP模式下可以复制的……
<majian> rookies: O ,
<majian> drovencrazy: 话说正版盗版只是花没花钱的区别
<tenzu> 今天win7黑了，nnd
<drovencrazy> majian, 其实是谁发布的关系  有授权怎么都好办
<majian> tenzu: 盗版啦
<ofan> majian: 这话都懒得吐槽了,盗版没有的东西很多
<rookies> Win7从来没黑过
<drovencrazy> tenzu, 怎么激活的
<tenzu> drovencrazy: 不记得了。。。
<majian> tenzu: 你是sp1么
<majian> tenzu: 话说sp1的激活方式改了
<drovencrazy> tenzu, 换最新的loader就好了
<tenzu> majian: 应该不是。
<tenzu> drovencrazy: 求地址
<drovencrazy> majian, 没有吧
<drovencrazy> tenzu, 远景置顶帖
<majian> tenzu: 我那天用激活win7的方式激活win7sp1，死活不行
<feder> 还是用盗版xp好啊
<tenzu> 我装在dell的workstation上，好像用的loader，一直没问题的
<majian> feder: xp真tm神！！这么多年还是舍不得换
<drovencrazy> majian, 用这个w7.Loader.v1.9.7-DAZ
<drovencrazy> majian, 换了win7最不爽就是不能玩cs了
<ofan> 虚拟个XP
<majian> drovencrazy: 呵呵，cs太老了
<ofan> win就可以扔了
<majian> 现在流行cf
<byncz> 是啊 我用xp也有几年了 用别人电脑的win7他妈的 网络都配置了半天
<majian> win7就是个实验品
<drovencrazy> majian, 不是我吹牛 cf我已经超神了 RMB玩家照虐不误
<majian> 我以前都是用win7建笔记本2笔记本的无线网
<majian> 后来发现xp也可以建
<drovencrazy> majian, CF那就是个shi  估计腾讯内部人员兼职卖外G
<majian> drovencrazy: 哎呦，这么牛啊
<byncz> 花瓶
<ofan> drovencrazy: CF不是买的别人的么
<majian> drovencrazy: 我cf子以为也不错了，你什么级别？
<drovencrazy> majian, 我枪都齐了 3钻吧
<drovencrazy> ofan, 不妨碍40%外挂的事实
<tenzu> drovencrazy: 哥，找了半天没找到loader
<ofan> drovencrazy: 貌似是棒子开发的
<majian> drovencrazy: 自己玩的？
<drovencrazy> majian, 小钻 不是金星  当然是自己玩的
<drovencrazy> ofan, 一个实验性产品 FPS必定绕不过外挂这关  何况腾讯那垃圾服务器
<majian> 3个钻是什么级别？
<majian> 最近腾讯服务器有毛病，太卡
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 在嗎？
<majian> empathy能用qq么？
<drovencrazy> majian, 中校 不玩了 普通F 还要挤  我呸
<drovencrazy> majian, 有人说能 不过我不行
<majian> 哦，我是少校，一个豆马上就升了
<majian> drovencrazy: 我看别人说把协议换成2007还是什么，不记得了，那样能登录，但是还是不稳定
<tenzu> 怒了！明天把win7干掉装arch
<majian> 对了，还是讨论ubuntu
<ofan> tenzu: 明智..
<majian> grub默认是不是安到/目录？
<drovencrazy> majian, 从来没成功过 估计腾讯已经封了08以下的协议了吧
<NoIE> 不试
<NoIE> 不是
<tenzu> ofan: 虚拟机里装win7，哼哼
<drovencrazy> tenzu, 需要帮忙么？
<ofan> majian: 看grub-install的--root-directory选项
<tenzu> drovencrazy: 不用了，谢谢
<majian> drovencrazy: 我以前还真成功过，不过每天都要去解除锁定，烦死了
<majian> ofan: 怎么看？
<drovencrazy> majian, 集体用QQ是悲哀啊 不过除了QQ 别的软件貌似没有那么强的群功能
<ofan> majian: man grub-install
<ofan> majian: 貌似改成--boot-directory了
<xiangfu`>  --root-directory=DIR    install GRUB images under the directory DIR
<xiangfu`>                           instead of the root directory
<xiangfu`> grub-install  copies  GRUB images into /boot/grub
<majian> ofan: 我咋看不懂上面说什么了呢
<ofan> majian: 就是定义grub主程序和模块的安装位置
<xiangfu`> majian: man grub-install
<majian> xiangfu`: 我就是这个命令，然后出了一大堆，我也没看懂
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138570.htm
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 有人使用kindle dxg否？
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍭ 
<drovencrazy> 亚马逊离我们远了点吧
<majian> 这个新闻我在腾讯网也看了
<xiangfu`> majian: """grub-install copies GRUB images into /boot/grub"""
<xiangfu`> time to sleep
<majian> xiangfu`: 这是不是把grub复制到根？我就想知道他是不是默认安到/的
<NoIE> grub 应该安装在 /boot 下吧？
<majian> 哦
<drovencrazy> ubuntu11.04不知道会不会用gnome3 以及能不能解决乱码问题
<nsdy> google.com.hk打开具慢....都蛋疼了
<ubberlisk> 功夫网抽风了？
<Aoy_c> nsdy: 装miredo ipv6.google.com
<user8888> 最近G-F-W抽风严重
<Kandu> ofan: 了解 js 不？
<user8888> gmail、greader时断时续，\fs20 方XX之类TMD该去死。\fs21
<Kandu> js 里直接正則的話，是用 // 包括正則。外面不包引號，是吧？
<hymnusalae> user8888, 會死的，早晚會死的……
<hymnusalae> user8888, 後來人還是會頂上的，還是會頂上的。
<user8888> TMD ，谁顶上谁死。
<user8888> 不得好死
<Kandu> user8888: 網絡管理還算松了。你該多罵罵管新聞報刊的
<ofan> Kandu: 不会js...
<user8888> Kandu: 新闻报刊当然是完全管制了，但是，我可以选择不看。
<user8888> Kandu: 但是，网络，你可以选择不用吗？\fs21
<hymnusalae> user8888, 我今天看到魔獸世界上面一個非主流高中會長因為有另外一個玩家名字和他像就帶一個公會把人家小夫妻罵的是要死要活的，我就知道中國不缺這種腦殘。
<Kandu> ofan: 唔。有人說我那個難看，T.T 無奈學
<Kandu> user8888: 同意
<hymnusalae> user8888, 人家可是高中生，才當個會長就開始要避名諱了，呵呵。看看。
<ofan> Kandu: 什么难看?
<Kandu> ofan: machinelife
<ofan> Kandu: 额  好不好看跟js也没啥关系吧
<yappy> 缺 XTest.h ,应该安装哪个库呢
<user8888> hymnusalae: 我说你在说些什么？
<hymnusalae> user8888, 我就說，現在腦殘多，不怕你咒那麽幾個死。
<ofan> Kandu: 推荐你用jekyll来搞,全静态的
<nsdy> Aoy_c: 谢了
<Kandu> ofan: 有道理，俺得提高自己美術修養才行
<hymnusalae> user8888, 老的死了，這些個混蛋小的也會上的。
<ofan> Kandu: 我觉得无所谓,很多技术博客都是很简单的
<user8888> hymnusalae: 方之流的并非脑残，
<hymnusalae> user8888, ……還不腦殘……
<user8888> hymnusalae: 是集权下的爪牙吧，可以说
<Kandu> ofan: :)
<yappy> XTest.h 是个什么东西
<hymnusalae> user8888, 火沒有燒到的時候和那些不犯事的，你可以這麽看；火燒到了這些到底還都是腦殘。
<hymnusalae> user8888, 本質其實是一樣的，只要上面有需要，抓一個過來教教，又是一個可用之才。
<user8888> hymnusalae: 长远看，可能算脑残，只能让历史看评价了。
 * microcai TMMMD , 按照 mozilla 网站的 guid 写的一样的 demo 编译过来的居然是不能用的，搞P啊
<hymnusalae> user8888, 嗯，就是這個意思。
<user8888> hymnusalae: 那到也对
<drovencrazy> user8888, 这些人都是人类文明的公敌  应该钉在耻辱柱上
<hymnusalae> user8888, 所以你就不用激動了，人肉翻是王道。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 你去修？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 我想死你了，你吱一聲吧……
<user8888> hymnusalae: 脾气再好也会发火，MD，用的好好的gmail，老是不能用，许多好工具不能使用。慢慢就上火了
<hymnusalae> user8888, 呵呵。加油人肉翻吧。（簡稱肉番）
<microcai> user8888:  是的
<drovencrazy> 我要是有钱 我去给他修一个 方XX
<drovencrazy> 我的greader
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见主席下划线
<roylez_> .
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不是面主席下劃線嗎？
 * tenzu 高呼：主席万岁~！
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 对，面主席下划线
<tenzu> 主席尾巴
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 好想法。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 你会被主席活埋的
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 不愧是坡人，外國和尚就是會念經。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 無所謂，反正這ID就要廢了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 在?
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 我说的不是ID，是真人
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 哦，那“來吧，我要學哲學！”。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 学去吧
<nsdy> ipv6的网站好少...
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你知道哲學吧……
<myke2> MaskRay: 设f(i, j)表示A[1..i]满足条件, 且P[i]=j的个数, 是不是有f(i, j) = f(i - j, 0)
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 不懂
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 就是基情。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 只听过《基情四射版弄爆你的菊》
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个等式对的, 但是还是无法解决问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 不过要求的就是f(n, 0) (对满足"<条件"的, 因为前缀函数 = 0, 所以没有相等)
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个等式含义是实际上状态是1维的, 所以不太可能解决......
<MaskRay> myke2: 为什么是 f(i-j,0)
<myke2> MaskRay: 早上pdf里面有个递推式, 考虑反推.
<myke2> MaskRay: 我重新发下, 早上的修改过了
<myke2> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362106/
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138559.htm
<lemonhall> ED人呢？
<alvin_rxg> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/032811daily/daily_3.jpg
<lemonhall> 好多小镜子啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 你想人肉翻墙啊。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 是阿
<lemonhall> ofan: 认真说，有几成把握？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 你呢？我看你也是青年才俊啊，有几成把握？
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么把握,移民?
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 哈？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: ofan 恩。。移民。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 呃，我要是有把握就我這個年紀都出去過了。
 * lemonhall 我这辈子是出不去了
<ofan> lemonhall: 没把握.. 先争取出去读书
<lemonhall> ofan: 你到底多大啊？
<byncz> 怎样才能出国啊？
<hymnusalae> byncz, 從上海向東游12km就出國了。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: ............
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我这体力估计游个1KM就挂了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你可以伐木為舟嘛
<myke2> MaskRay: 看来我能力太有限
<byncz> 我最多能游100米
<MaskRay> myke2: 鄙视我。。
<myke2> MaskRay: ......
<MaskRay> myke2: 是因为如果 p[i-j]>0，那么 a[i-j..] < a[i-j+1]=a[1..j]
<myke2> MaskRay: 差不多是这意思, 不过按照pdf上面两个递推关系, 直接从代数上就可以得到.
<centerpoint> 请问我的vbox选择了NAT，虚拟机可以上网，但是宿主机怎么才能访问虚拟机呢？
<centerpoint> ping不通
<byncz> 可以在数据空间那里
<byncz> 安装了增强工具没有？
<centerpoint> 安装拉
<centerpoint> byncz: 怎样才能ping通呢？
<byncz> 不用ping
<centerpoint> byncz: 以前使用vmware的时候，选择NAT，宿主是可以ping通虚拟机的
<byncz> 你是虚拟xp还是linux？
<centerpoint> byncz: linux
<byncz> 你是要文件共享吧？
<centerpoint> byncz: 不是，是要在宿主看到完整的虚拟机网络界面
<wwliu> centerpoint: 查看一下虚拟机的网络是什么
<ylmfos> 哈哈！第一次用虚拟机登录！
<wwliu> centerpoint: 一般是192.168.xxx.xxx
<centerpoint> wwliu: 从虚拟机可以上网，也可以ping通宿主机。但是宿主机ping不通虚拟机
<byncz> 虚拟了个xp
<wwliu> centerpoint: 有虚拟机的ip了是吧
<centerpoint> wwliu: inet addr:10.0.2.15
<ylmfos> 我到直接可以上网阿，不用设置？是怎么回事？
<wwliu> centerpoint: 看下虚拟机的网络设置，防火墙有没有开启
<centerpoint> ylmfos: 我的也能阿
<pocoyo> centerpoint: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<byncz> 你主机上网了就不用设置
<basncy> 10.0.2.2
<centerpoint> 我要ping通虚拟机
<basncy> ping不通
<centerpoint> 我要使用虚拟机上的80/22/21/.....诸多服务
<ylmfos> 呵呵！里面是不是有外国到聊天室阿？刚进了一个全是用英文的！
<basncy> centerpoint, 那用桥接模式
<centerpoint> basncy: 公网ip，怎么桥接？
<centerpoint> basncy: 在内网倒是可以
<kenifanying> centerpoint,你看看手册页，NAT方式主机是不能访问虚拟机的
<kenifanying> centerpoint，或者用bridge 或者host方式
<centerpoint> kenifanying: 哦。。。多谢。
<basncy> 做映射吧
<basncy> centerpoint, 做端口映射吧
<centerpoint> basncy: 做过映射，倒是可以，但是不稳定
<basncy> centerpoint, 那我不知道还有什么办法了
<centerpoint> kenifanying: 记得vmware的NAT可以宿主访问虚拟机
<byncz> 如果主机不连网用虚拟机能上吗？
<centerpoint> byncz: 可以把
<basncy> byncz, 桥接可以吧。
<centerpoint> byncz: 在虚拟机拨号
<basncy> centerpoint, 你说的端口映射在用VM自带的映射功能吧？
<byncz> 哦 。一直没试过 ，明天试下
<centerpoint> basncy: 对呀
<basncy> centerpoint, 那不清楚了，我映射的22端口，感觉还行
<byncz> 我发现虚拟机装xp不用装驱动的 呵呵
<kenifanying> byncz,要安装驱动，guest～的那个就是驱动……
<lenage> 恩  虚拟机已经内置好驱动了吧  应该
<centerpoint> basncy: 我映射的ftp，不行
<wwliu> kenifanying:  无论NAT, bridge什么方式，都应该能ping通
<basncy> centerpoint, 哦
<wwliu> kenifanying: 你在哪里看的手册页，说NAT不能ping?
<kenifanying> wwliu,NAT不行的……你看手册页……
<byncz> 本来不想装虚拟机，用wine太麻烦了 ，还有很多软件用不了
<kenifanying> vbox自带的……
<kenifanying> 无法访问……
<centerpoint> basncy: 10.0.2.2:53318 <== PASV
<centerpoint> 10.0.2.2:53318 ==> 227 Entering passive mode (10,0,2,15,218,244).
<centerpoint> 10.0.2.2:53318 <== MLSD
<centerpoint> 10.0.2.2:53318 ==> 150 File status okay. About to open data connection.
<centerpoint> [user]@10.0.2.2:53318 Disconnected.
<^k^> centerpoint:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<kenifanying> NAT只能够从虚拟机访问外面
<basncy> centerpoint, 懂了
<centerpoint> basncy: 为啥卡在 open data connection.
<basncy> centerpoint, 22端口是传输命令用的。用了get方法后，要重新建立一个数据链接
<basncy> centerpoint, 意思是说好像还要再映射一个端口。
<centerpoint> basncy: 这个数据端口不是固定的把
<kenifanying>                                                                                   The
<kenifanying> disadvantage of NAT mode is that, much like a private network behind a router, the
<kenifanying> virtual machine is invisible and unreachable from the outside internet; you cannot run
<kenifanying> a server this way unless you set up port forwarding (described below).
<basncy> centerpoint, 书上是这么说的。
<kenifanying> 这是从手册页上抄的
<centerpoint> kenifanying: 真知灼见
<basncy> centerpoint, 一个命令端口，一个数据端口，数据端口随机。（怎么感觉和普通的TCP连接一样？）
<basncy> centerpoint, 你在客户端上试试被动模式
<basncy> centerpoint, 要断电了，闪人
<centerpoint> basncy: 哦，谢谢
<kenifanying> centerpoit,菜鸟一个，只是这个问题以前我也碰到过……
<basncy> centerpoint, ftp客户端有被动模式设置，
<centerpoint> basncy: 哦。
<wwliu> kenifanying: 从外网是访问不了虚拟机，但是主机肯定能ping通虚拟机的
<wwliu> kenifanying: 无论是用什么方式连接，icmp是最基础的
<kenifanying> 诶，好吧……自己试试就知道了……我也是个菜鸟……
<centerpoint> wwliu: 在vmware上正如您所说，从外网是访问不了虚拟机，但是主机肯定能ping通虚拟机的
<wwliu> kenifanying: 手册说的是对的
<centerpoint> wwliu: 但是vbox是主机也不能能ping通虚拟机的
<centerpoint> wwliu: 你们没遇到过吗？
<wwliu> centerpoint: 这个可能是ping的ip不对
<wwliu> centerpoint: 或者被防火墙....
<centerpoint> wwliu: 没有防火墙
<kenifanying> 要断网了，睡了各位……
<wwliu> centerpoint: 把ip发一下
<centerpoint> 要断网。。。。。难道都是学生？
<centerpoint> eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:20:21:30
<centerpoint>           inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<wwliu> 这个是虚拟机？
<centerpoint> wwliu: y
<wwliu> 主机上vm的虚拟网卡ip发一下
<centerpoint> wwliu: NAT模式主机没有虚拟网卡
<wwliu> centerpoint: 不会没有，把主机的ip发上来
<wwliu> 一般是VMnet8
<wwliu> 最好把什么是NAT搞清楚，再配网络
<pan> 我们12点断网断电阿！好惨的1
<drovencrazy> 笔记本无线网卡用多久会出现信号问题
<microcai> http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/03/gnome--what-the-fuck.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: gnome 的对与错
<microcai> ^k^ 不见了！！！！！
<microcai> 我可以 flood 啦！！！
<microcai> !
<microcai> @
<microcai> #
<microcai> $
<microcai> %
<microcai> %
<microcai> ^
<microcai> 哈哈
<microcai> 果然可以了
<alvin_rxg> 1
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> 3
<alvin_rxg> 4
<alvin_rxg> 5
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... ...
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 都上 doctor 头衔了啊——
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ???
<alvin_rxg> 菜菜博士
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  正在编译 kdelibs
<alvin_rxg> o
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  88 个软件中的第 28 个
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  今天晚上编译出一个 kde 来
<alvin_rxg> .............
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ?
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  干嘛？
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  有意见？
<alvin_rxg> 真有时间
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... 全自动编译的啊。
<microcai> alvin_rxg:   我又不需要干扰
<alvin_rxg> 真有钱
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ?
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  why ?
<alvin_rxg> 有钱烧电
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  这和有钱有什么关系？
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... ...
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  反正不编译电脑也开着啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<happyaron> microcai: gnome-shell在n卡上不稳定
<microcai> happyaron:  恩
<microcai> happyaron: 你也受到我的邮件了？
<microcai> happyaron:  转投 KDE 怀抱先。
<microcai> happyaron:  不过还得明天才能用上
<happyaron> microcai: en
 * microcai 编译是在 tmpfs 上进行的，不伤硬盘
<microcai> happyaron:  还有 61 个软件要编译
<microcai> happyaron:  其实很快啊！
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 怎么 http://microcai.gsalex.net 评论里边，邮箱都明文的？
<microcai> alvin_rxg: ... 可以不填的。我不知道怎么调 ......
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 垃圾邮件有你一份功劳
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  对这些神吗的没有研究
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ?! ... 囧
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 那你干脆都只显示名字呗
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  用 gmail 从来没收到过垃圾邮件
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 或者使用 wordpress 的方案
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  我不知道怎么调啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  wp 太大了， VPS 吃不消
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  又崩溃了一次
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  又崩溃了一次
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<microcai> alvin_rxg:   估计3个小时能编译好。
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 你不睡觉了嘛？
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  编译好了自动关机啊，明天就能用了
<alvin_rxg> 哦，那不错
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  又崩溃了一次
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  gnome-shell
<alvin_rxg> lol
<microcai> [45484.621728] gnome-shell[12819]: segfault at 1c91 ip 000000300a878790 sp 00007fff2a34b3c8 error 4 in libnvidia-glcore.so.260.19.44[3009a00000+13f9000]
<microcai> 看来是 NVIDIA 驱动问题？
<happyaron> microcai: 用开源驱动吧
<microcai> happyaron:  ? 质量只能说更糟糕。
<happyaron> microcai: 不见得
<alvin_rxg> 谁有好的 tiling wm 推荐的？ awesome 对全屏的东东支持不太好(xrandr)
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 是时候
<microcai> happyaron:  是么？
<happyaron> microcai: en
<microcai> happyaron:  稳定么？
<microcai> happyaron:  其实我倒想用 KMS 的
<happyaron> microcai: 据说是挺好了
<microcai> happyaron:  不过开源驱动性能不行，而且貌似电源管理不行。
<microcai> happyaron: 我可不想浪费电能
<happyaron> :)
<microcai> 加油，最大的 kdelib 已经到 93% 了
<microcai> 加油，最大的 kdelib 已经到 97% 了
<microcai> 编译好了执行一次 prelink , ;)
<microcai> good
<microcai> kdelib finshed
<microcai> 安装 kephal  ing
<microcai> kdeimlibs
<microcai> kinconfounder
<microcai> kde-base/keditfiletype
<microcai> kde-base/kwallet
<microcai> kde-base/attica
<microcai> kde-base/knetattach
<microcai> kde-base/kdontchangethehostname
<microcai> kde-base/kdontchangethehostname
<microcai> kde-base/kpasswdserver
<microcai> kde-base/ktimezoned
<microcai> kde-base/kwalletd
<microcai> kde-base/kglobalaccel
<microcai> kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons
<microcai> kde-base/kdebase-menu-icon
<microcai> kde-base/kdebase-data
<microcai> kde-base/kquitapp
<microcai> kde-base/kmimetypefinder
<microcai> kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.6.1
<microcai> kstart
<microcai> 看一分钟能编译几个？！
<microcai> 比安装 deb 包都要快
<microcai> kde-base/khotkeys
<microcai> kde-base/kdnssd ......
<microcai> kde-base/kdialog-4.6.1
<microcai> kde-base/kcheckpass-4.6.1
<microcai> kde-base/libkonq-4.6.1
<microcai> kde-base/libplasmagenericshell
<microcai> kde-base/plasma-apps-4.6.1
<microcai> kde-base/kwin-4.6.1
<microcai> kwin
<microcai> 这个大。得一些时候了
<microcai> ... 编译 solid 的时候出问题了
<microcai> 囧
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 不是自动的么
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  是自动的啊
<microcai> 出错了。
<alvin_rxg> 出错了它不可以自动处理么？
<microcai> 是我的  networkmanager 太新了。KDE 的 soilid 编译不了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<microcai> 我现在取消 solid  对 networkmanager 的支持就可以了
<microcai> 已经通过了
<microcai> 继续 plamsa 编译ing
<microcai> plasma
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  比我现象的要编译的快
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 机器好吧？
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  .. 垃圾机器
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  CPU ￥215 买的。垃圾不？
<alvin_rxg> 比我的好吧
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  你的还要便宜？？？/
<alvin_rxg> 单个没算过……
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... 还多个 CPU  ...
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  不编译真是浪费
<alvin_rxg> 笔记本……
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 那估计不我的要快了
<microcai> alvin_rxg:   i7 不是都 8 核的么
<microcai> kde-base/krunner-4.6.1
<microcai> 这是安装 KDE 的最后第二个软件了
<microcai> 下一个就是 startkde ;)
<microcai> 编译 startkde 啦!
<microcai> kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.6.1
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/tcue5b-79614
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  http://code.bulix.org/6vn0jx-79615
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  我的也是 800Mhz
<microcai> alvin_rxg: KDE 编译完成！
<alvin_rxg> BogoMIPS: 5440.40 !!!
<microcai> 注销用 kde 看看
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  .. 比你的便宜的CPU ....
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<microcai> alvin_rxg:
<alvin_rxg> ?
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  已经用上 KDE了
<alvin_rxg> o
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 好绚。。。 就是很不习惯啊
<alvin_rxg> ...
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  洗澡睡觉去了
<microcai> 继续编译KDE 加上更多软件
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 新机到手. 你说我用kde还是gnome..
<knownbad> lxde
<alvin_rxg> pure cli
<knownbad> 经历过thinkpad后所有的笔记本的键盘都不上手了。
<knownbad> 妈的烂dell.
<knownbad> 但我的x200却毁了。
<knownbad> 哭死
<alvin_rxg> ._.
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-7-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 22 13:39:40 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<dcc> hi there
<dcc> is anyone from china in here please?
<dcc> i need a little bit help please
<knownbad> state your question and maybe someone can help.
<dcc> knownbad
<knownbad> i have no answer if that's your question.
<dcc> there is an illegal botnet on this 202.111.185.16
<dcc> on port 6667 #heba
<dcc> i am trying to ring the isp
<dcc> Changchun City, The Communication Technology Co. Ltd Network, Jilin Province, China
<dcc> phone: +86-431-8925217
<dcc> if any1 is from china, i would like to know if this number is alive please
<dcc> i am trying to ring from uk but it doesn't ring
<knownbad> did you call and are you prepared in some chinese language?
<dcc> i call
<dcc> but it doesn't ring at all
<dcc> http://www.ip-adress.com/whois/202.111.185.16
<knownbad> try to email then.
<dcc> i do, but it come back
<knownbad> i have no idea how you can contact them.
<dcc> Delivery to the following recipients failed. wtg@mail.jl.cn
<dcc> if any1 from china can ring that number just to see if it works
<dcc> that's all i want
<knownbad> you're free to ethically hack to shut it down.
<dcc> i am reporting abuse
<dcc> i can't hack it
<dcc> they are hosting illegal botnet
<knownbad> then be patient and find out more information.  I have doubt on any timely result.
<dcc> ok knownbad: thank you for your help, i will keep searchig untill i find a chinese online
<dcc> thanks anyway
<knownbad> good luck.
<dcc> thanks.
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-30
<flay> 宣布我已经换到ubuntu了 准备干掉gnome
<lemonhall> flay: ............
<flay> 终于可以上网了 还有ff
<lemonhall> flay: ..........
<flay> lemonhall: 用习惯了opera
<flay> 桌面还是准备采用rox+icewm 干掉nautilus
<flay> ub的字体确实很不错 这个是比较赞赏的
<ljlau> flay:不知道icewm现在漂亮了没有
<lemonhall> flay: Gnome真得挺好
<flay> 是挺好 感觉太慢了 机器配置不行
<lemonhall> flay: 用POWERTOP。。。。试试。。发觉还真得有效果
<flay> ljlau: 还可以吧 我可以接受
<lemonhall> flay: 常规优化做完之后用POWERTOP试试
<lemonhall> flay: 自从换了好的计算机之后终于不必成天优化系统了
<flay> lemonhall: 好的
<flay> 硬件牛就是爽
<flay> 我昨天好像没找到/etc/inittab 这个怎么改默认运行级别
<xiamx> powertop用来干吗？
<pocoyo> lerosua: 为啥我的cctv5一直断断叙叙的。 一点都看不成 其他的台都正常。你能看cctv5i？
<lerosua> pocoyo: 不知道， 我不看ccav台的，基本上是说，我不看电视
<ZhangNing> 更新管理器出现“这个动作需要从没有授权的软件源来安装软件包” 这怎么解决啊
<NoIE> ZhangNing: 确定就可以了吧？
<ZhangNing> NoIE: 确定之后更新管理器就放弃更新了
<NoIE> ZhangNing: 没遇到过。。。
<xiamx> ZhangNing, 我也遇到过，可能是bug，暂时先 aptitude update吧
<ZhangNing> NoIE: 为什么悲剧的总是我啊
<xiamx> *aptitude upgrade
<ZhangNing> xiamx: 等会我试试
<ZhangNing> xiamx: 刚才就勾了重要更新，把其他的都取消了
<flay> 请问ub怎样默认启动到console 找半天居然没找到修改的地方
<flay> 就是运行级别3
<calebot> flay: ubuntu / debian 的 runlevel 和 rh 不同
<flay> 是不一样 难道不能改么 我没找到inittab
<calebot> flay: 把 gdm 之类服务关掉就是
<flay> 那我直接删掉gdm
<flay> 把/etc/init.d/gdm删掉就可以了吧
<hymnusalae> 我渣渣了……連俺妹裏的黑貓都是用C語言的，我居然學不會……
<jyf1987> 成功就像怀孕，大家都来恭喜你，但是没人知道你被操了多少次。
<jyf1987> Wc0: 21次锐推 RT @zkaip: 做事和做爱都很简单，动动就可以了。难就难在要坚持得久。 (豆瓣 我们什么都知道……一点儿小组)
<Mao> 请问下，还有哪个聊天室是国内比较活跃的？
<hymnusalae> Mao, 這邊嗎？
<hymnusalae> Mao, Freenode 上可能就沒有了。
<hymnusalae> Mao, 接下來還有人的可能就算 #gentoo-cn 了，不過那和論壇的回復速度 是一個數量級了。
<freeflying> Fivesheep: 显然是KDE啊
<lemonhall> 我来了
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @wkpub RT @craigxy: RT @huangboma: RT郑艺 : 有童鞋留言说得好，你们这些对北大会商制度指指点点，唯恐北大不乱的人，其实就是为了未名湖底的石油！！！
<lemonhall> ..............
<Mao> 嗯，我挂在上面呢
<Mao> hymnusalae,还有个perlchina，我也挂在上面
<Mao> hymnusalae，#gentoo很活跃
<hymnusalae> Mao, 那不是中文的。
<jyf1987> 都没这里好
<hymnusalae> Mao, #ubuntu 更活躍。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, +1
<wpahipc> gentoo不会用，哈哈
<iamaboy> 0000000000
<Mao> 我上周装了一个
<jyf1987> #python也很活跃
<Mao> 我是说gentoo
<Mao> 昨晚才把xorg-server配上
<Mao> 那请问除了FreeNode上，还有其他地方么？
<hymnusalae> Mao, 有呀 ourirc
<hymnusalae> Mao, 那個上面全是中國人。不過沒有看到大散扯頻道，一般都是主題頻道。
<Mao> irc.ourirc.org?
<Mao> 这样么？
<Mao> 掉了
<hymnusalae> Mao, 我記的不是太清楚。
<hymnusalae> Mao, Google 上有搜索可以看看。
<Mao> hymusalae，谢谢你
<Mao> 请问下，如果只是安装了xdm和xorg-server，可以开启remote login么？
<Mao> remote X
<hymnusalae> Mao, remote login？Gentoo 上好像有文檔吧，那個你看看有沒有相關的文檔比較好。我看一般都說用 ssh -X。具體的好像是找 X forwarding。
<Mao> Gentoo是没有这篇文档的，另外ssh -X与开启X forwarding，结合xming的使用我也试过了，但是没有作用
<Mao> 我也搜遍了Gentoo社区
<haoyihuan> 请教   oracle有64位的吗？
<hymnusalae> Mao, 這裏有幾個人搞過，你等熱鬧的時候看看吧。
<Mao> haoyihuan,oracle一定有64位的
<Mao> hymnusalae,OK
<Mao> hymnusale,这里什么时候比较热闹？
<haoyihuan> <Mao>  在哪里可以找到啊？
<hymnusalae> Mao, 呃，可能他們下班，下午還可以。當然周末的晚上是最好的。
<hymnusalae> Mao, 下午來看看吧。
<haoyihuan> 再请教   怎样禁止X开机启动？   手动启动命令？
<Mao> <haoyihuan>http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/enterprise-edition/downloads/index.html
<Mao> <haoyihuan>看你使用什么管理程式
<Mao> <haoyihuan>如果有桌面环境的话，一般services组件能够支持
<Mao> <haoyihuan>手工的话，看看xinetd是否安装了
<haoyihuan> ubuntu64   桌面版的   我不想开机启动X
<haoyihuan> 10.04
<Mao> 没用过，具体就不知道了
<Mao> 官方文档应该有相关的内容
<cursor_zz> 我打字有乱码没
<cursor_zz> 问一下
<pocoyo> cursor_zz: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Mao> 没乱码
<flay__> 安装fcitx为啥要装ttf-arphic-uming
<cursor_zz> 好
<hymnusalae> cursor_zz, 不亂
<cursor_zz> 现在在win下.呵呵.怕乱码了
<Mao> 用什么client
<cursor_zz> xchat
<Mao> 除了mirc有什么好料推荐么？
<Mao> 哦，对，省得到期，我也换xchat去
<cursor_zz> Mao, 主要是我懒得折腾
<cursor_zz> 对了.我问下有人用gae不
<cursor_zz> 我实在搞不定了, 域名绑定啥的
<Mao> 我没用，V2EX那边很多人在用
<Mao> 去那边问肯定很快有帮助
<flay__> fcitx怎么还是3.6.3阿
<hymnusalae> flay__, 哪裏？
<cursor_zz> v2ex?
<Mao> <cursor_zz>对，v2ex
<hata> gae 的阿
<Mao> http://www.v2ex.com/
<Mao> 那边很多人都玩GAE
<cursor_zz> è°¢
<cursor_zz> 我看看去
<hata> 那个根本就是gae的平台，当然多
<Mao> 我只是订阅了他们的rss
<Mao> 最近才发现他们换成了gae平台
<Mao> 聚合里很多人在问gae方面的问题
<flay__> hymnusalae: 默认源里面的
<hymnusalae> flay__, 呃……你去官方網站上下個deb包就是了。
<hymnusalae> flay__, http://blog.163.com/e-mailwu/blog/static/65104036201122932236134/ 這裏有個教程可能參考。
<MaoDa> xchat,乱码么？
<Guest15666> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> Guest15666: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Mao> 你好
<MaoDa> OK
<MaoDa> 换这个，乱码么？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 不亂碼
<Guest15666> 呵呵  感觉还好啊
<MaoDa> 嗯，那就这样吧
<cursor_zz> 刚发了个贴.还没人回.估计是问法不对
<MaoDa> 没什么问法不对的吧
<cursor_zz> 我是gae搞了两天完全不得要领
<MaoDa> 我也只是看到那里曾有很多类似问题就是了
<cursor_zz> fu*k GFW
<MaoDa> 才两天不得要领也很正常吧
<MaoDa> 估计玩两天你就要领了，以后也不会继续玩了
<cursor_zz> MaoDa, 有玩过?
<MaoDa> GFW，现在我搜HPUX资料都被屏蔽
<MaoDa> 没玩过，看过文档，不是很感兴趣
<cursor_zz> 这样
 * cursor_zz 看看这是啥命令
<MaoDa> 因为我脑袋没那么活
<MaoDa> 想不出要做什么项目
<MaoDa> 一般都是要做个啥项目的，去gae
<Guest15666> 呵呵  你可以v6啊
<cursor_zz> v6?
<MaoDa> v6是啥？
<Guest15666> 就是可以fq的东西  ipv6
<cursor_zz> 哦
<cursor_zz> soga
<MaoDa> 呃.................
 * cursor_zz 先去吃个饭去.
<MaoDa> 说实话，我对中文拼音缩写还真头痛
<Guest15666> 呵呵  是不是只有10.04是最小化窗口在左上角啊？
<egames> ;) 这里好好呀。 对 在左上角
<egames> 和mac一样 呵呵
<MaoDa> 5666,不知，但都可定制，无所谓的吧
<Guest15666> 那现在的呢？还是默认左上角？
<egames> 默认 左上角
<egames> 我用的就则个系统
<MaoDa> 有人知道可以在xen上虚拟个macos么？
<egames> 这个不知道哦
<Guest15666> 啊？ubuntu所有版本都默认左上角？
<MaoDa> 吃饭去
<Guest15666> me too
<redlhl_> 请问使用mplayer时经常出现的“missing on display ":0"”对播放视频有没有影响阿？
<egames> 不清楚哦
<cece> aaaa
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 哪里找 RealWorld 的资料？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不知道。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你昨天说有了 RealWorld 就可以怎么怎么样？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 有了 RealWorld 就可以管理副作用呀。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 是呀。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 本來就是這樣。你用的 IO a 不就是 RealWorld -> (RealWorld, a) 類型嗎？
<ofan> 变态占领世界-「Hentai」正式纳入《牛津英语大词典》标准英语 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138504.htm
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: GHC.Types.IO (GHC.Prim.State# GHC.Prim.RealWorld -> (# GHC.Prim.State# GHC.Prim.RealWorld, a #))
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 挺复杂的，看不懂
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 少打個 State。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, #是unboxed，就是沒有指針。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 把 # 去掉就能看了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: GHC.Prim.State 就是 State？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 得，到 OT 去說去。
<bailiangcn> 大家好，第一次来irc
<ofan> bailiangcn: 好
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 好。
 * lemonhall 所以呢，世界是你们的，也是我们的，但是归根到底，还是宅的。
<bailiangcn> 第一次使用Irc,大家就都是挂着么？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 宅的？
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 難道你第一次使用IRC要開慶祝大會？
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 其它人有的還在上班呢。
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 在這裏的什麽人都有的。
<bailiangcn> 多行怎么打出来的？是输入字多就可以么？我试验一下，上次使用irc是十年前了
<hymnusalae> 哈哈哈哈，安裝完成，移動硬盤上的fbsd，下面就是設置開機啟動的U盤。
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 多行？
<bailiangcn> 我一回车就直接发出去了
<ZhangNing> bailiangcn: 你连发两条消息
<ZhangNing> bailiangcn: 试试
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 對呀，本來一次就只能發一行呀。要發兩行就要發兩次的說……
<bailiangcn> 那样得打多块字
<bailiangcn> 实施
<bailiangcn> 呵呵
<bailiangcn> 很简单啊
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, ……
<cece> oh good luck
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 只要沒有人在中間插話就沒有事 。
<bailiangcn> irc我实在是很菜
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 對了，快速連續發4行字會被禁言的。
<bailiangcn> 谢谢提醒，大家对xmonad 或者 haskell 有感兴趣得么？
<bailiangcn> 也许是我来错房间了，呵呵，第一次用empathy有点兴奋
<bailiangcn> hymnusalae,你回话带我的名字是键盘敲得么？
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 來ot
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, #ubuntu-cn-ot
<hymnusalae> bailiangcn, 這裏在討論 Haskell 中。
<bailiangcn> join #ubuntu-cn-ot
<hymnusalae> /join
<hymnusalae> 不是join
<ZhangNing> bailiangcn: 输入名字的前几个字母，然后按tab键补充
<bailiangcn> 谢谢
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 拜阿榮。
<ZhangNing> gnome3真的会在4月6号发布吗？
<drovencrazy> 这个肯定会的
<ZhangNing> 依旧担心跳票
<drovencrazy> 不要太担心 该来的总会来的
<hymnusalae> ZhangNing, 跳了好呀，跳標不死人，不起火，不少糧食呀……
<ZhangNing> ……
<ZhangNing> 他要是再跳，我就换回KDE了……
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 跳不了了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 要拜就拜ee啊，面主席啊，面主席下划线啊，疼疼啊，水牛啊
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 呃……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 这样的才值得拜嘛
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 呃……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 都拜都拜
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 在嗎？
<nsdy> Git 历险记（五）——Git 里的分支＆合并 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/git-adventures-branch-merge/
<nsdy> 企业级 office 办公系统 Group-Office 3.7.5 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/group-office-3-7-5/
<nsdy> Ylmf OS 4.0 最新公开测试版发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/ylmf-os-4-0/
<flay> 这个wiki好像有问题 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Opera%E6%B5%8F%E8%A7%88%E5%99%A8
<^k^> ⇪ title: Opera浏览器 - Ubuntu中文
<flay> http://deb.opera.com/ 可以看这里
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, haskell?
<MaoDa> 太棒了
<Guest22007> 大家好啊 呵呵
<pocoyo> Guest22007: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 哈？
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 没啥，听到你说刚才大家在讨论haskell，我非常景仰
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, ……
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 这种方式可能是会让人觉得不合适的，我会安静听（看）的
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, …………………………
<nsdy> 数独/填字游戏制作工具 Diagnil http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/sudoku-game-production-tools-diagnil/
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 要是想討論 Haskell 的話可以來 #ubuntu-cn-ot。當然這個頻道有幾個高手坐陣，他們是不過來的。
<hymnusalae> nsdy, ……現在Sudoku還少嗎？
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 都要制作工具了……
<nsdy> hymnusalae: 自娱自乐吗 有些想要的数独工具还是没有的 比如要填写 小泽xxx 西沙xxx 武藤xxxxxx
<Guest22007> ……
<hymnusalae> nsdy, ……好工具……
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 你不說我才想到……
<hymnusalae> s/不/一
<nsdy> hymnusalae: 人民的创造力是无限的 好了 上班
<MaoDa> 嗯，上班了
<blueghost> 南方周末 在 google 搜不到了
<MaoDa> 下午好像有同事要安装nagios服务器
<blueghost> 只能 进 南方日报 再进 南方周末
<MaoDa> blueghost, 别说南方周末了，我这里动不动google就挂了
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 哦
<MaoDa> blueghost, 不过最近好像flickr解禁了，只是内容看起来好似过滤过的样子
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 哦
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 想办法移民
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 去 某国大使馆 骂 gcd 会不会得到 政治难民 身份
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 呃……不會，被抓了會……不過那你也出不去了。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:)
<MaoDa> blueghost, 腾讯的聊天记录是全部经过审查的，有这么一说，不知道irc的会否？
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 这里有 log
<microcai> hi
<MaoDa> 前几天同事有买过ssh服务，我也蹭着用了一个月
<MaoDa> 感觉还凑合
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍥ 
<microcai> happyaron:  KDE 用上了
<MaoDa> microcai, hi
<microcai> MaoDa:
<MaoDa> microcai, 我是新来的
 * microcai KDE 字体没GNOME 好看
 * microcai KDE 没有 gnome-shell 的动态桌面数量
<fenngle> 搞技术的似乎都对政治很明感啊
<microcai> fenngle:  ... 因为有脑子
<blueghost> fenngle:) 是吗
<microcai> fenngle: 只有没脑子的才不关心政治。
<microcai> blueghost:  see above
<microcai> good
 * microcai KDE 可以动态切换桌面数量啦
 * microcai 哈哈，我自己没发现
<jyf1987> fenngle: 因为你天天用的工具和网站都被gfw误杀 所以很恼火
<blueghost> 我感觉 中国的大学 其实就是 高级职业学校。
<fenngle> 不会只是我们中国的技术人员是这样的吧
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我表示我沒有腦子……
<MaoDa> jyf1987, 误杀现在已经非常严重了，有感觉么？
<blueghost> 别 说 大学的宗旨 是什么
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 我也愿意没脑子呀:)
<fenngle> 是恼火的很
<blueghost> 都大学 的人 的目的就是拿个 大学文凭 找工作的
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 砍頭就沒有腦子了……
<blueghost> 都大学 的人 本身 就把大学当职业学校来读
<jyf1987> MaoDa: 怎么没感觉 我 gmail greader renren 现在只有renren可以正常访问了
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 那个是没有脑袋
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, ……呃，區別是？
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 有一部叫做《无头骑士异闻录》的动画，好像
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 看完了，很好看。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 哈哈
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 原作是輕小說。很不錯。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 嗯，我也很喜欢
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 那估计《东之伊甸》你也看过了
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 砍头了， 思想 还在
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 沒有。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, ……
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 你是鬼嗎？頭沒有了思想還在……
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 关于没脑子，有脑子的想法，我觉得《铳梦》里的我很喜欢
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 思想 会在 人群中 蔓延， 砍头了， 有追随者 继续未完的事业
<iGoogle> youku都有“超清”视频了。。。
<blueghost> 杀了一个 hymnusalae ，还有千千万万 个 hymnusalae
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 拜大神。
<iGoogle> 找电影下载
<MaoDa> 这种问题争论下去是没有结果的
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 為什麽殺我……
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 那個是玩概念嗎？
<iGoogle> 。 hymnusalae 别乱说。。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 什麽不亂說？
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, igoogle不是早有了么，什么玩概念？
<iGoogle> 那不就是可以直接下电影你嘛
<iGoogle> 超清。才出的吧。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 哈，名字真特别
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 你這是要死呀……
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 因为你有脑子，有思想。 不杀你， 让你的思想 传遍 中国这个 神奇大地吗
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 啊？我要死？
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 我说了什么不该说的么？？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 哎……
<egame> iGoogle搞的和mac的产品一样
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 關鍵是那個最多也就720p吧，怎麽超法子……
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 那個清晰度和卡機程度實在到不了1080p的水准……
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 我沒有思想，我沒有腦子，我說過了……
<iGoogle> 。。1080没必要吧。
<egame> 你们在说电影？
<hymnusalae> 不知道，我收動漫現在都改收1080p了，我覺得再收720p我可能過幾年會後悔。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 没有思想， 没有脑子，也要杀你。 某某政府 任意鱼肉 你
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 難道以後 720p 還能活？
<egame> 。。。
<hymnusalae> egame, 現在在雙線聊天，iGoogle方討論的是超清概念，blueghost方討論的是長腦子也要死的內容。
<egame> 如何注册一个irc的账号呀。
<hymnusalae> egame, /msg NickServ register
<hymnusalae> egame, 不會的參考 /msg NickServ help register
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 以後720p還能活不能？
<blueghost> 什么720P
<blueghost> 在中国最美丽的是中国人的心灵宽容性，我们在遇到问题时总对自己说：一切都会好的！没关系，我们只是需要时间而已。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 視頻。
<MaoDa> 靠，开了个vpn就断了
<blueghost> 中国人 宽容????
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 很寬容呀……
<MaoDa> 有脑子也要死的想法很酷
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 哦
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 開vpn當然斷。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 宽容 得 以致 麻木 ???
<MaoDa> 我掉线了么？
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 那我不知道。
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 現在沒有。
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 你 再继续 有脑子， 离掉线 就不远了。 甚至 你这个人 也掉线了
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 720p 感覺現在也不算主流了……大家也都說現在電視距離1080p還早……
<hymnusalae> 都不知道哪個好了。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 我什么时候说过我有脑子没脑子？？
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我对此不感冒
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 电视不是已经有1080p的了么
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 如果 A片 也有 1080P 的， 就关我事了
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 我是說信號。國內有1080p信號了？
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 早有了……
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 哦
<egame> test
<pocoyo> egame: 不公来自于腐败，腐败来自于缺监督，监督来自于民主，民主来自于自由，自由需要要人人去争取。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<MaoDa> egame, test ok
<egame> 居然还是 egame....
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我不看 中国的电视
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 太无聊了
<MaoDa> 唉~~~~~
<hymnusalae> egame, 要換昵稱要先 /nick……
<egame> 哦 谢谢哦
<hymnusalae> /nick d[-_-]b
<egame> 1
<MaoDa> haha
<egame> ...
<d[-_-]b> ???
<edison0354> d[-_-]b: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你出來了……
<MaoDa>         Please view in a fixed-width font such as Courier.
<MaoDa>                                                        Z
<MaoDa>   |\/|     /\  _ _oo   /\ .__|_                   Z
<MaoDa>   |  |\/  /--\_>(_||  /--\|  |_   .,.,        z
<MaoDa>       /                          ((((())    z
<^k^> MaoDa:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> MaoDa: ……
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, IRC裏不許搞ASCII圖片。
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 等30秒吧。
<blueghost> 南方周末没什么东西看了
<Guest22007> 感觉你们真厉害啊
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 嗯，那些人都走了。
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 我们 不厉害
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 好了。
<egame> test 改成itrufeng了没
<blueghost> Guest22007:) Guest22007 要 想厉害 弄个官当当
<Guest22007> 我现在就觉得irc比qq强多了 呵呵
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<MaoDa> $_$
<Guest22007> 呵呵 我只喜欢技术
<blueghost> Guest22007:) irc 老古董了
<MaoDa> ^k^是机器，还是真人
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好想閃死你好像已經完了，不過說還有第3季……
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 喜欢 技术， 必须要有脑子
 * microcai 大家show 一下自己 CPU 的 BogoMIPS:
 * microcai lscpu 就行了
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 半人 半 机器
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 第三季……
<Guest22007> 刚开始玩irc呢 呵呵 很神奇哦
<hymnusalae> microcai, zsh: command not found: lscpu
<hymnusalae> microcai, 秀完了。
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 再过一阵， 你就觉得厌烦了
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 只要有我这个搅局的在
<MaoDa> 那我也一脚吧
<egame> 我也才开始。。。改个名字 都 不变。。。/nick itrufeng    没反应。。。
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 我想不通， 在那么 ^k^ 还不把我给 踢了
<microcai> hymnusalae: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hymnusalae> microcai, cat: /proc/cpuinfo: No such file or directory
<microcai> hymnusalae:  windoser 去三
<Guest22007> 呵呵 你们都挺厉害的 我现在觉得Linux真好 呵呵 是学技术的圣地
<microcai> hymnusalae:  windoser 去死
<blueghost> 怎么 才能有 创新 的思想呢
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 是吗
<microcai> blueghost:  把你学的都忘掉
<MaoDa> 我的是Win7
<hymnusalae> microcai, windoser 會有 cat 嗎，小二同學？
<Guest22007> 是啊 Linux下都是手动的 然后能培养人的开放性思维
<microcai> freeflying: 给我 op
<MaoDa> 半人？半机器？
<microcai> hymnusalae: BSD ????
<microcai> hymnusalae:  忘记了
<MaoDa> 听起来像希腊神话中的任务
<lemonhall> blueghost: 问你儿子
<blueghost> microcai:) 我倒觉得是， 经常要问 “一定要这样吗？？ 我这样行吗？？”
<MaoDa> 人物
<microcai> hymnusalae:  BSD 是不是不给 BogoMIPS 的啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 创新的事情问你儿子
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 可以有，我这里有cygwin
<blueghost> microcai:) 电脑一定 要有键盘吗？ 没键盘 可以吗？ 就出现了 触屏
<microcai> blueghost:  ... ...
<microcai> blueghost:  少来
<lemonhall> blueghost: .............
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不知道，我來找找 linux proc 裏有沒有。
<MaoDa> BogoMIPS是啥？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你上次說的網址是 loimanya 嗎？你的域名。
<egame> 为啥我用/nick itrufeng 没反应呢
<hymnusalae> bogomips        : 1596.01
<hymnusalae> egame, 你用網頁上的嗎？
<blueghost> microcai:) 什么时候 在问 一句“电脑一定要有显示器吗？ 不要行吗？” 最后就出现 了将 输出 直接 连接到人脑中， 直接 在 人脑中 形成图像， 绕过眼睛， 就没有了屏幕了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<egame> 客户端
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我的BogoMIPS > 5000
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好吧好吧，你牛叉。
<egame> linkinus for mac上的irc
<microcai> hymnusalae: 可我买的是甩卖货啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 早完把你家搶了……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ...  $20 的CPU
<blueghost> microcai:) 再问一句， 操作电脑一定要通过手吗？ 用脑子 直接下指令 可以吗？ 最后 就成了 半人 半机器了
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 再問一個要電腦嗎？于是人都成電腦了。
<hymnusalae> egame, 和我說也沒有用，我不春蘭秋菊……
<hymnusalae> egame, 和我說也沒有用，我不知道……
<egame> 哦
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 错了， 应该反过来， 一定要有人吗？ 电脑就好了可以吗？ 最后 就是 黑客帝国
<pocoyo> blueghost: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 对于 探索， 要问“真的是这样吗？ 会不会是那样？”。 例如 在 地球中心论 的时候 有人问“真的是什么都是围绕地球的吗？ 有错吗？”。 结果 出现了 太阳中心论
<Guest22007> 呵呵 俺觉得你先去证明三角形内角和不等于180度吧
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 对着自己问“我真的是男的吗？ 会不会是女的？”， 脱开裤子看， 证实确实 是男的
<blueghost> Guest22007:)
<Guest22007> 然后再去证明三角形可以只有两条边
<microcai> Guest22007:  确实有可能不是 180度
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 先要定义 边 一定是 直线
<microcai> Guest22007:  blueghost 首先你要定义直线
<microcai> blueghost:  在弯曲的空间里，直线不是直的。
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 这个有关 定义 的问题。 例如 有 小鸡鸡 的人， 我们称为 男人。 那你怎么 证明 有小鸡鸡 的就是男人呢？
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 因为我们是这样 下的定义
<microcai> blueghost: BS 你，定义的意思是用来证明别人的，定义是不能证明的。
<blueghost> microcai:)
<MaoDa> 回，现在的话题是什么？
<blueghost> microcai:) 我不是说 定义 是不能证明的吗
<microcai> MaoDa:  谁家木有小鸡鸡
<microcai> blueghost: 恩
<hymnusalae> ……
<microcai> blueghost:  你发迟了
<Guest22007> 额 小JJ的不一定是男的
<MaoDa> microcai, 一般聊天对象这里找女士可难了
<blueghost> 哦
<microcai> blueghost:  后面的发出来的我还没看就发了。
<blueghost> microcai:)
<microcai> blueghost:  我的 CPU 真是便宜又快啊！
<blueghost> microcai:) 偏题了， 我 本意是说， 应该要有 批判精神， 才会有 新的发现
<microcai> blueghost:  才20刀的 CPU 比神吗  100刀的 intel CPU都快
<blueghost> microcai:) 多问 一下 “真的是这样吗？有没有可能是另一种？”，结果可能 更加证明确实是这样，另一种可能是证明不是这样， 有多了一个新发现
<microcai> blueghost:  ... 所以 GCD 从小就教你 .. 绝对是这样的，怀疑的人给我去死。
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> microcai:)
<Guest22007> 其实马克思主义挺不错的 思想很先进 很具有实用价值
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 先不说 马克思注意 对还是错， 先 问一下--现在中国的 确实是 按马克思 主义 说的做吗？？？
<Guest22007> 额 俺脑子不好使 不懂政治
<NoIE> 我覺得，現在×××研究馬××××哲學，都是在研究馬××××哲學中被批判的那部分。
<NoIE> 比如如何打壓××，如何穩固統×××之類的。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 是 研究被批判 的那部分 并实行
<NoIE> blueghost: (握手)
 * blueghost 紧紧的 握手
<lemonhall> NoIE: 握爪子
 * microcai 发现5毛
<Guest22007> 额 请教一下 irc 应该有服务器吧 那么信息都上传到服务器保存 还是过后即删？
 * microcai 已经开始间谍了
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 即时的， 不过这里有 log
<microcai> blueghost:  别透露 .....
<blueghost> Guest22007:) irc 的服务器 是 分布式的
<blueghost> microcai:) .... 看 topic 就知道了啊
<Guest22007> log 那过后别人能查到聊天信息不？
<microcai> blueghost: 看出来了吧！
<blueghost> Guest22007:) microcai 让我 别透漏
<microcai> blueghost:  这家伙其实就是个卧底
<blueghost> microcai:) o
<blueghost> ^k^:) 踢了卧底
<Guest22007> ？？？
<Guest22007> 我不是啊
 * lemonhall 为什么我跟BLUEHOST说话，你老是不理睬我
<^k^> blueghost, 你多大了？  ㍦ 
<blueghost> ......
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 哈哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> 說的好！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 多大人了，還玩這個……
<blueghost> ^k^:) 比你小
<Guest22007> 呵呵 现在没id 安了ubuntu就申请一个
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 比你大很多
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 因為他是 blueghost 不是 bluehost
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我知道。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: ............
<blueghost> ^k^:) 你好狠
<blueghost> Guest22007:) irc 去看 wiki， 有介绍
<MaoDa> WOWWWWWWW，机器人^k^出现了
<Guest22007> 3x 我这就去
 * blueghost 潜水了
<MaoDa> 唉~~~~~~~~~~
 * microcai C'n'Q 非常不错啊！ 一般使用就只有 800MHz 。 
 * microcai C'n'Q 非常不错啊！ 一般使用就只有 800MHz 。 编译整个 KDE 都只花了 3 个小时。惊人
<lemonhall> ................
<lemonhall> microcai: 你在说什么。。听不懂。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: C'n'Q是什么？
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ...
<microcai> lemonhall: Cool and Quiet
<MaoDa> 哦，我终于想通了什么是半人半机器
<blueghost> lemonhall:) C++ and Qt
<hymnusalae> microcai, howsecureismypassword.net 上面測試自己的密碼多久會被破。這個是破解本地密碼的嗎？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  yes
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我也觉得。。。Cool and Quiet是一个节能技术啊
<blueghost> 哦
<hymnusalae> microcai, 就是說基本反映我的硬盤加密的密碼要多久才能破了？
 * blueghost 潜水了
 * microcai microcai 表示，他将 CPU 默认电压从 1.3v 整到 0.9v, 频率却从 2.7G 超频到 2.8G
 * microcai AMD 的  CPU 实在爆强
<calebot> 刚把 kanatest + gtk3 最后的问题修好了
 * calebot 爽!
<microcai> hymnusalae:  yep
<lemonhall> microcai: .........what?.........
<microcai> hymnusalae:  所以基本没有保障
<lemonhall> microcai: 印象中都是INTEL比较省电给力啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 什麽叫所以基本沒有保障？
<lemonhall> calebot: 那又是什么东西。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  那是移动 CPU , intel 出的 5w 移动 CPU AMD 最低的都 15w
<calebot> lemonhall: 学五十音的好物
<lemonhall> calebot: 唔。。。。kanatest这个东西是不是一个依赖AIR的东西？
<calebot> lemonhall: 不是
<lemonhall> calebot: 我在一个博客上见人在玩这个。。。http://www.kissuki.com/2011/01/gtkaml/
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔。。。。AMD。。。纠结
<haoyihuan> 有没有虚拟钢琴？
<hymnusalae> calebot, 然後你又要開始你漫長的五十音的過程了？
<hymnusalae> haoyihuan, 要鍵盤嗎？
<calebot> hymnusalae: ?
<hymnusalae> calebot, 你上次不是說你這個東西用了好長時間了？
<haoyihuan> 电脑键盘行么？
<calebot> hymnusalae: 只是巩固学习
<iGoogle> calebot: 先五音全了，再学嘛。
<hymnusalae> haoyihuan, 不是，我的意思是說要屏幕上顯示鍵盤嗎？
<itrufeng> ...
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, +1
<iGoogle> lol
<itrufeng> 我终于注册好了。。。。改了名字了
<calebot> hymnusalae: 用 kanatest 我从完全不会到学会全部假名，只花两个晚上
<haoyihuan> 无所谓了
<lemonhall> calebot: 没什么好骄傲的。。。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 五十音？日语五十音？
<lemonhall> calebot: 当年初中就学会了。。。
<lemonhall> calebot: 可是不用照样忘掉
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 嗯。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 我的也很漫长，无限期，上个月还刚买了两本自学书，还没看
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/145665
<calebot> lemonhall: 没骄傲啊，只是推荐 kanatest
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, ……
<calebot> lemonhall: kanatest 玩一玩就全回来了
<Guest22007> 大家好啊 请问该怎么改掉Windows的一些习惯啊 比如习惯最小化在右上角 习惯不停的刷新
<pocoyo> Guest22007: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
 * calebot 每天玩 kanatest 6 min
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 两本书还 附送介质，拷贝到dsi里听了一个月
<lemonhall_> ...................
<lemonhall_> 我刚才掉线了。。。
<hymnusalae> 我發現我能唱上那個 Andrew Johnston 的Pie Jesu 的音高，不錯，不錯。
<calebot> lemonhall: kanatest 玩一玩就全回来了
<lemonhall_> 因为FG的高级版本
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 僵尸昨天和今天连播两话，完结了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哈，僵尸連的，我去追……
 * lemonhall_ FG的高级版本给我装了一个底层的封包软件。。。好狠啊
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 俺妹13话是啥意思？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你自己去看吧，就是出了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就是接著真12話後面的說。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我不看俺妹，没事
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 习惯问题，在linux好像没有 刷新的一项吧
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 我用的是 openbox，忘了 gnome 和kde是否有刷新了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 13话???
<Guest22007> 是没有啊 可是下意识的做这个刷新的动作啊
<edison0354> blueghost: 你还看动画？？？
<blueghost> Guest22007:) 慢慢习惯就好
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不看
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<Guest22007> 恩 呵呵
<blueghost> 大家找个 ubuntu 的话题把
<haoyihuan> <lemonhall_>  钢琴……
 * lemonhall Ubuntu的软件中心多了一个很变态的功能
 * lemonhall 在线试用软件。。。
<haoyihuan> Ubuntu的软件中心多了一个很变态的功能？
 * lemonhall 据说是用X FORWARDING搞定的。。。。
<blueghost> haoyihuan:) 郝怡环???
<haoyihuan> no...
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<haoyihuan> 郝以环    不过不错了，2/3
<lemonhall> edison0354:  你恩个什么
 * lainme 网速不好都是浮云
<haoyihuan> 真是银才
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩，你妹
<blueghost> 好像 ubuntu 要换 xorg 了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 昨天就看到这条新闻了，你凹凸了
<calebot> haoyihuan: 美眉？
<blueghost> 是吗
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 看raw好累呀……
<haoyihuan> 你哦
<haoyihuan> no
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 表示不会鸟语
<blueghost> 好像 ubuntu 要换 xorg 了 是吗
<haoyihuan> 应该没有mm吧？
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 这里的人都喜欢动漫么？
<lainme> edison0354: :)
 * edison0354 又要到了大街上10女9露,9露8丝,8丝7黑,7黑6透,6透5粗,5粗4骚,4骚3丑,3丑2渔网,2渔网1破洞的季节了…
<haoyihuan> 只看火影忍者和蜡笔小新
<im_boy> 表示没见过MM
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138623.htm
<edison0354> lainme: 你是黑丝呢还是短裙呢还是制服呢？
<blueghost> 我忘了 那个 名字了
<im_boy> 10女9露,9露8丝,8丝7黑,7黑6透,6透5粗,5粗4骚,4骚3丑,3丑2渔网,2渔网1破洞
<lainme> edison0354: 都不是
<im_boy> 很经典阿
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<ofan> edison0354: 伦家是好妹子..
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 當然不是。
<blueghost> 这里还真的曾经来个一个女的
<blueghost> 谁还记得 centerpoint 啊
<blueghost> 谁还记得 centerpoint 啊
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 我用什么命令能检索到最近对我讲过话的人？
<ofan> blueghost: ..
 * lemonhall 有妹子也不可能是辣妹。。所以你们适可而止吧
<blueghost> ofan:) 我想他了
<blueghost> ofan:) 他好久没来了， 怎么了
<calebot> lemonhall: google 的梅姐挺辣的
<calebot> lemonhall: 还是金发正妹
<ofan> blueghost: 基情了...
<ofan> blueghost: 我不清楚额...
<calebot> 所以说 IT 还是有美女的
 * lemonhall 我不信。。。
<blueghost> 基情????
 * lemonhall 没照片都是浮云。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> calebot:) 梅姐?????
<calebot> http://ipv6.google.com/images?q=Marissa+Mayer # google 的梅姐
<im_boy> 大家都在YY阿
<blueghost> 谁知道 将 替换 xorg 的那个叫什么啊
<blueghost> calebot 看不到
<blueghost> 谁知道 将 替换 xorg 的那个叫什么啊
<lemonhall> calebot: ....................你说是GOOGLE的副总啊。。。晕。。那的确是美女
<Archlive> Google第一美女副总裁Marissa Mayer  ?
<im_boy> 去logs查阿
<ofan> blueghost: wayland
<calebot> blueghost: 把 ipv6 换成 www 就看得到了
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦， 对此有什么评价， 看过网上的， 提到 gtk 和 wayland。 不知道 qt4 运行在这个上， 会不会有问题
<im_boy> 我晕  我还以为多漂亮呢
<im_boy> 百度告诉我  其实也就一般。
<blueghost> 不好看
<ofan> blueghost: 没啥评价,用都没用过...
<calebot> im_boy: 你要看好看的那几张啊
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦， 我担心的是， qt4支持不好， 要转 gtk 就悲剧了
<blueghost> calebot:) ?????????
<ofan> blueghost: qt很好移植,gtk才是悲剧
<im_boy> 。。。。没看到好看的那几张
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 不知道。
<calebot> wayland 早就有 gtk3 / qt4 port 了
<blueghost> calebot:) 原来 梅姐 还要 看某个 角度才能好看
 * lemonhall 为啥非要移植啊。。。。
<hymnusalae> Archlive, 什麽？魔理沙？
<calebot> wayland 没有 gtk2 port
<edison0354> hymnusalae: lemonhall: 神薙众唱歌的那个视频的字幕好凶残……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..................
<calebot> wayland 没有 gtk2 / qt3 port
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: .........
<blueghost> calebot:) 哦， 那我就不怕了。 是不是要 重新编译一次
<ofan> blueghost: qt只要新搞一个Paint Engine就OK,高层的代码都不用动
<HEver_VV> 哪位推荐一个国内的博客服务提供商，要wordpress平台，无广告，可以免费绑定域名的，最好用户群范围不要太广，集中在it或技术类
<calebot> blueghost: qt4 要编译，gtk3 不用
<calebot> gtk3 威武
<ofan> HEver_VV: 没有
<HEver_VV> ofan:  :(
<lemonhall> HEver_VV: 没有好用的。。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦， 也就是说 等 qt 实现 paint engine 就行？？？
<HEver_VV> lemonhall: :(
<HEver_VV> 打击啊。。
<calebot> ofan: blueghost qt4 *已经* 有 wayland port 了
<HEver_VV> 大家一般用哪个？
<calebot> 还实现个啥…已经实现了都
<ofan> blueghost: 是阿,qt不需要改动很多就能支持
<ofan> gtk就不清楚了
<lemonhall> ofan: ...............
<blueghost> calebot:) 要编译??? 用到的库 都是动态连接的吗？ 替换那些库不行吗？ 要程序也要编译一次？？
<lemonhall> ofan: GTK也有了吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 不清楚,不关注GTK
<happyaron> calebot: gtk移植性不威武
<calebot> blueghost: ofan: gtk3 可同时支持 X / wayland backend
<lenage> HEver_VV: 用amazon EC2
<stlifey> 还有html5
<calebot> blueghost: ofan: gtk3 app 完全不用重编译就能跑在 wayland 上, qt4 app 要重编译才行
<lenage> 谁有xelatex的文章模板，共享一下
<HEver_VV> lenage: amazon ec2? 没听过哎，我google下看看是什么东东啊  :)
 * lemonhall 我挺喜欢GTK的。。。。QT看来你们都是开发跨平台的啊，我对跨平台都没兴趣
<ofan> gtk还是先清理清理那一堆assert,warning之类的东西再说
<blueghost> calebot:) 我倒是看过一个 google 的前工程师， 中国的mm。
<im_boy> 有没有做驱动的兄弟？
<calebot> blueghost: qt4 for X / wayland 是各别的 lib
<lenage> HEver_VV: 免费一年，t1.micro套餐是  673M内存，8G硬盘
<blueghost> calebot:) 是 编译 那些库就可以了吗？还是 qt4 程序也要编译。 如果程序 是动态连接的
<lemonhall> calebot: 完全不用重编译就能跑在 wayland 上, qt4 app 要重编译才行，这是架构决定的是吧。。。也就是说QT的程序需要维护两个发行的二进制包了
<calebot> blueghost: qt4 for X / wayland 等于是两套库
<blueghost> 是啊
<calebot> blueghost: gtk3 for X / wayland 只是两套 backend, 程序不用重编译
<calebot> blueghost: gtk3 一套库，可同时支持 X+wayland / X+cocoa
<HEver_VV> lenage: 我再看看啊，好像挺夸张 的样子 ：）
<ofan> calebot: 重新编译也只是为对齐版本号吧,qt下的图形系统是独立的,只要QPaintEngine接口不变,程序就不用重新编了
<blueghost> calebot:) 是啊， ofan 不是说 上层 不变吗？ 我想 只需 编译 那些库就行了吧。 程序 不用 重新编译把
<lemonhall> calebot: 说 blueghost 说的问题吧，也就是说，QT写成的程序为了在WAYLAND上跑，也需要重新编译一遍？
<chgtg> lenage: ？
<blueghost> calebot:) 如果 接口 不变， 只是底层处理变了， 也只是 重新编译 库就行啊。
<ofan> blueghost: 看下Qt文档里的QPaintEngine,QPainter都是用的它的接口绘制,不与系统直接接触
<blueghost> calebot:) 如果是动态连接的
 * lemonhall 如果QT程序需要重新编译才能在 QT4 FOR WAYLAND上跑。。。唔。。那QT设计的就太傻了
<calebot> ofan: blueghost: lemonhall: 都说了是两套库…
<lemonhall> calebot: 那就是说接口都变了？
<blueghost> ofan:) 对啊， 我的问题是 只需 重新 编译 qt4的底层库（直接与系统接触的）
<calebot> 换库当然要重编译
<blueghost> calebot:) 你是说 他的接口也变了????
<ofan> 重新编译Qt吧
<calebot> ofan: blueghost: lemonhall: 等于是换平台编译 qt, 例如 linux -> win32
<lemonhall> 我去看看QT FOR WAYLAND，如果是这样的话，这下QT傻×了。。。。。
<blueghost> .......
<calebot> ofan: blueghost: lemonhall: linux qt 本来就不能跑在 win32 qt 啊
<blueghost> 概念 混乱
<ofan> 程序不需要重新编译
<calebot> ofan: 先去 update wayland 消息
<calebot> 基本是不同平台了好呗
<blueghost> 换了 wayland 就换了平台????
<calebot> blueghost: 是
<blueghost> 二进制码 格式也变了？？？？
<calebot> 比如说 gtk2+X / gtk2+cocoa, 在 mac 上就是两套库
<calebot> gtk3 因为同时支持多个 backend, 所以在 mac 上可以一套库支持 X / cocoa
<calebot> gtk2 就不行，要编两套
<blueghost> ofan:) 我晕
<calebot> 同样, gtk3 可以同时支持 X / wayland
<ofan> calebot: qt也支持多个绘图引擎
<calebot> ofan: 你看老半天还没看懂…
<blueghost> 两套是两套
<ofan> calebot: qt程序代码又不依赖操作系统
<happyaron> ofan: 要重新编译啦
<blueghost> 问题是， 库变了， 上层的程序 也得 变？？？？
<calebot> blueghost: 都说了是两套库…
<blueghost> happyaron:) 问题是 重新编译 哪个
<ofan> calebot: 哪个库,非官方发布的?
<ofan> 要等正规的升级阿
<blueghost> happyaron:) 库是两套。 在连接库的程序(动态链接的，不是静态 的)，库是要重新编译， 那些程序 也需要重新编译？？
<calebot> blueghost: 同样是 qt, linux binary 不能拿去 win32 跑吧
<calebot> blueghost: 只是源代码兼容
<blueghost> linux + xorg 和 linux + wayland 是两个 不同平台吗
<blueghost> 二进制 格式不同吗
<calebot> blueghost: linux + xorg 和 linux + wayland 是两个不同平台。
<blueghost> 他的动态库连接方式有区别吗
<blueghost> 二进制 格式不同吗
<blueghost> 他的动态库连接方式有区别吗
<ofan> calebot: 额 qt程序不需要考虑是X还是Wayland..
<calebot> ofan: 源代码不用考虑，binary 要考虑
<blueghost> cli和xorg也是两个平台，cli程序不能在xwindow运行？？？
 * calebot 白说了
<lemonhall> calebot: 给原地址吧。。。。。
<calebot> blueghost: 把 log 再看一遍
<lemonhall> calebot: 看来是二进制不兼容
<ofan> calebot: qt程序只调用上层的api,abi基本都是稳定的
<blueghost> wayland是在 linux 下运行吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我估计是连接方式变了
<ofan> ABI必须是稳定的...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 直接导致必须重新编译。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 源代码不需要任何改动
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你是说 换了 wayland ，qt程序就不是 linux程序了????
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者说 换了 wayland，不能动态链接，必须把库直接编译到程序中????
<calebot> blueghost: 先去补充基本知识先
<edison0354> blueghost: 就换一后端，剩下的都一样
<ofan> lemonhall: calebot 说的是ABI不匹配,但这不会发生吧,qt程序调用的都是上层的API,不会涉及到不同的部分
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别问我，我不了解WAYLAND也不了解QT。。。。对我来说 GTK3的这个特性简直就是利好消息
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你说GTK3那个完全建立在pango和cairo上无限换后端？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 动态库是干什么的，动态库不就是 在接口不变的情况下， 修改了 动态库的处理， 不需要重新编译程序吗（其中一个用处，另一个用处是可以多个程序公用）
 * lemonhall calebot 给出原文地址！！！！！！！！
 * lemonhall 给我们官网，让你知道这种QT傻×的证据出来，我很开心啊GTK3牛逼了
<blueghost> qt4如果两套库， 库一定要重新编译，因为 处理变了， 但接口变吗？ 接口不变的话，程序就无需 重新编译。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我知道啊，所以一般来说SO文件的接口都是很稳定的
<nsdy> 好吧 请假到底那个符号是斜杠 写个符号是反斜杠。。。 我乱了....
<blueghost> 再说 换 wayland ， 就变windows程序了？？？
<nsdy> 针对win键盘来说 不针对计算机语言
<ofan> qt下切换到opengl输出就两行代码,Qt应用程序只用QPainter类绘图,QPaintEngine是被抽象出来的,不会被应用程序直接调用,所以只要QPainter的接口不变就不需要重新编译
<calebot> ofan: api != abi
<edison0354> calebot: 我一直不知道啥是ABI，求解
<blueghost> linux的程序和windows的程序，不能直接 互用， 是因为两者 bin格式 不一样。 wayland 的程序 是 linux程序还是wayland专有的
<calebot> 源代码兼容 != 二进制兼容
<nsdy> 我说"/"是斜杠 "\"是反斜杠。。。。 同事意见跟我相反。。。。。。。
<edison0354> nsdy: 一直分不清
<ofan> calebot: API不变,编译器版本差不太多,产生的ABI也是一样的
 * calebot 我还说 gtk2 兼容 gtk3 呢
<blueghost> calebot:) 就是这个啊，基于wayland 的程序，不是linux程序？？？ 两者的二进制格式不一样？？？动态库的连接方式也不一样？？
<lambdaq> 弱问一下我 apt-get install gvim-gtk然后装上了gvim，怎么我看别人都显示的是gvim2。gvim2和gvim有神马不同呢？
<blueghost> calebot:) linux的控制台程序 也不能在wayland下运行？？？
<calebot> blueghost: 先搞懂啥是 X 啥是 wayland 再来问
<edison0354> blueghost: 我记得wanland是兼容X程序的
<happyaron> blueghost: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_binary_interface
<calebot> edison0354: 你记错了
<blueghost> calebot:) 不是 x, wayland 的问题啊
 * lemonhall 求补课。。。 calebot
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<calebot> gtk 3.2 还会支持 html5 backend, 程序不用重编译就可以跑在 firefox4
<calebot> 一套程序可以同时跑在 X, wayland, html5
<lainme> lambdaq: 那是开了多个gvim吧...
<edison0354> calebot: 要重编译的吧
<calebot> edison0354: 只要程序只 link gtk3 就不用重编译
<Kandu> edison0354: 只有要接口庫，就不用重新編譯。沒有，就要
<blueghost> calebot:) 那是 库可以同时跑在 X wayland html5。 在此之上的程序当然就可以 同时跑啊
<lambdaq> lainme, 还真是。囧。。谢谢
<ofan> 这么说吧,只要qt的官方版本里包含了Wayland的输出,qt程序可以直接选择Wayland输出而不是X11,这样在X11下编译出的能在Wayland下运行但是不能在X11下运行
<lambdaq> 我还以为那个2是版本什么的。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: FF4是真的不需要。。。
<Kandu> ofan: 我就改了改，你看是不是漂亮點兒了  http://machinelife.org
<edison0354> Kandu: calebot: 哦
<ofan> Kandu: 这渐变效果..  不错
 * lemonhall 奥。。这么说就懂了。。。。也就是说QT少了一个可以无痛切换渲染后端的机制？
<Kandu> ofan: 按鈕的按下彈起都是 css 做的 :)
<blueghost> ofan:) qt 4.6编译的程序， 升级了qt4.7的库， 我的程序就不能运行了吗
<ofan> lemonhall: 已经有这种机制,http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/paintsystem.html
<blueghost> ofan:) qt4.7修改了处理， 或者增加了api，原来的api不变。 原来 4.6编译的程序就不能运行了???
 * lenage 
<calebot> blueghost: 库改版顺便改 api / abi 是 *常有的事*
<hymnusalae> lenage, 做什麽了你？
 * lemonhall 你妹的。。。。把我搞晕了。。。。
<calebot> blueghost: 兼容性本来就是看 upstream 高兴
 * lemonhall 反正我不用QT。。你们继续。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 反正我不会编程
<edison0354> calebot: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html
<blueghost> calebot:) 你是说 qt4 for wayland 的库 也可能改 api???
<edison0354> calebot: wayland确实可以拉起来x client啊，不过是一种很纠结诶的方式……
<ofan> lemonhall: 只要看两句就够了:Qt's paint system enables painting on screen and print devices using the same API, and is primarily based on the QPainter, QPaintDevice, and QPaintEngine classes.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你妹的，你在这里混了这么久。。怎么可能不会编程
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你丫的我从最开始就不会
 * happyaron Linus: no stable api/abi
<ofan> The main benefit of this approach is that all painting follows the same painting pipeline making it easy to add support for new features and providing default implementations for unsupported ones.
<lemonhall> ofan: 我不懂,GTK3我懂。。。。。。
<blueghost> calebot:) 如果改 api 的话， 就不是重编译 了吧， 连程序的源码也要做相应 的修改了把
 * lemonhall 你们继续讨论。。。我退出这个话题  calebot 应该拿篇文章出来，我真的需要科普
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 晕， 我这 土豆脑袋 转不过弯
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我不敢发言是因为我真的不懂QT，直觉上来说觉得QT应该做个胶水层搞定这么傻×的设计，如果真像 calebot 那样说的。。需要重新编译的话，那感情好，以后UBUNTU估计会出现两套 KDE。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不，是所有的发行版都必须维护两套二进制版本的KDE
 * edison0354 GNOME万岁
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Gnome 萬歲
<blueghost> 我总觉得， 只要 编译 qt4 for wayland的实现库 举行。 我想 qt4应该会 保持 兼容（不会改api） 除非万不得已。
<hymnusalae> 我傻呀我……還萬歲……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 两套 二进制版本 的 kde 应该是 两套 底层 qt4 库， 在此之上的应用程序 应该不会 怎么动把
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你傲娇了。。。。那就不叫两套了
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ????
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那就成了XFREE86和X.ORG的区别了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你是说 应用程序也必须是两套？？？
<lemonhall> blueghost:  别跟我扯，我只是翻译 calebot 原话的意思
<blueghost> ........
<BaByChU> .....
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 万岁咋了？
<BaByChU> 只用bash的飘过 哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 都黑了吧，哈哈哈哈，都黑掉吧！
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我有点儿明白了。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 可能不仅仅是渲染的问题。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说说
<lemonhall> blueghost: GTK2。。使用WAYLAND的话，估计也是一样的情况
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 渲染不是 qtapp 的问题 啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 整个程序和X交互与WAYLAND交互的过程全部变了。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是 wayland 和qt4库的问题啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 算了，我在看看WAYLANDE的资料吧。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) qt4程序也重来不直接 和 x 交互，也是qt4库来出啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我可没做过直接 通过 x.org的底层来画控件
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有可能 连接的方式变了， 调用的 api 也变了。
<itrufeng> qt 我一直感觉用的好委屈。。。不知道为啥。是不是因为C++语法不熟悉呀。
 * lemonhall 我只用VALA写GTK程序。。写得很开心。。。和WIN下开发基本一样。。。没区别
<blueghost> 好吧， 把问题简单化。 回答我一个问题 就不纠结了。 qt4 要支持 x 和 wayland， qt4运行库 需要两套， 应用程序是不是也需要两套
<lemonhall> blueghost: 问 calebot 去
 * happyaron vala那么好？
<blueghost> .........
<blueghost> calebot:) 好吧， 把问题简单化。 回答我一个问题 就不纠结了。 qt4 要支持 x 和 wayland， qt4运行库 需要两套， 应用程序是不是也需要两套
<happyaron> blueghost: 需要编译两套
<blueghost> happyaron:) 应用程序也是???
<happyaron> blueghost: 一份代码，编译两次
<BaByChU> happyaron: 哈楼
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我C#程序员，你说呢？
<happyaron> BaByChU: hi
<BaByChU> happyaron: 哈哈哈
<blueghost> happyaron:) 如果不编译两次， 是 运行错误， 还是 根本不能运行
<happyaron> lemonhall: Vala和mono有啥联系么？
<happyaron> no idea
<lemonhall> happyaron: 没有，这个语言是照抄C#，只不过内存管理方面我很不习惯。
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> lemonhall: 有了vala，mono还有啥意义么？
<lemonhall> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587250/
<flay> 请问怎样查询已经安装的软件的文件列表 比如我想知道irssi这个包里包含哪些文件
<lemonhall> happyaron: 当然有意义。。。。MONO可以跑80%的VS编译出来的程序，VALA可不行
<happyaron> flay: dpkg -L irssi
<happyaron> lemonhall: o
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有点明白了， 可能是 需要连接 的库不同了。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马~~~~~
<flay> happyaron: ok,谢谢
<nsdy> 有那个仁兄把gnome里面 /home/user/里面那些默认的文件夹给删除了？  比如 ～/文档 ～/音乐 ～/模板 等等
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<lemonhall> happyaron: MONO毕竟是.NET的山寨版本，功能比VALA强大，毕竟是完整的
<stlifey> 请问一下在linux下面交叉编译arm的代码，哪里有初学者看得懂的教程？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: c# 有没有 __builtin_popcount/clz/ctz 等的替代品？
<flay> 如果我想装file-roller 但是不想要libnautilus-extension1
<happyaron> lenage: o
<happyaron> lenage: sorry
<flay> 我不用nautilus 应该可以强行装吧
<donglongchao> stlifey: 必须要教程，直接做就行了。
<donglongchao> stlifey: 不需要。。。
<flay> apt-get --purge remove liborbit2 请问这条命令是不是可以用来删掉gnome
<stlifey> 编译内核的话只需要一个arm-elf-gcc？glibc不需要？
<calebot> http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/03/18/multi-process-lighthouse/ # 更新消息：Qt Lighthouse 也有 xcb backend 了
<calebot> ofan: blueghost: lemonhall: 所以现在 Qt Lighthouse 可以同时支持 X + wayland
<calebot> ofan: blueghost: lemonhall: Qt Lighthouse 本来没有 xcb backend 的
<blueghost> calebot:) 我再想想
<calebot> ofan: blueghost: lemonhall: 目前看来 Lighthouse 最快会出现在 Qt 4.8 (但 upstream 没保证 4.8 会有 Lighthouse)
<stlifey> arch里面我看了一下只有arm-elf-gcc ，没有arm-linux-gcc，这是為什麼？
<calebot> blueghost: Qt Lighthouse 跟 gtk3 一样支持 multiple backend，只是运行时要加 -platform
<blueghost> 我现在 想 弄明白的是， 如果 api 不变 的话， 是不是 连接 库的时候 有不同而导致需要 重编译 应用程序
<Mao> echosyl, here
<calebot> blueghost: 如果用 Qt Lighthouse 就只需要一套库
<calebot> blueghost: 运行时用 -platform 选择
<itrufeng> 大家用什么 图像处理库 来处理图像的呀。
<BaByChU> imagemagick
<itrufeng> 还有没
<blueghost> calebot:) 我不是说 库要不要两套， 明白 两套库的， 我是想知道 应用程序 为什么也要 重编译？？ api 变了？？ 连接的库 不同了？？
<stlifey> 这里有没有人懂Android的，能不能简单说说2.2和2.3对内核有什么要求，有没有什么不同？
<echosyl> Mao, 这东西
<Mao> echosyl, 怎么？
<blueghost> itrufeng:) 做什么的， 简单 的 画线，圆？ 还是更高级的
<itrufeng> 色调、饱和度、亮度
<blueghost> itrufeng:) 那我不知道了， 简单的绘图， qt4自带
<itrufeng> 如何想你这样 对某一个人发信息呀。
<blueghost> 打名字啊
<blueghost> wayland 不支持 dbus??? 应该 dbus 和 wayland 没关系吧
<itrufeng> blueghost 这样
<blueghost> 是的
<itrufeng> blueghost O. 谢谢嗯
<itrufeng> itrufeng 。。。
<itrufeng> itrufeng,xxxx
<blueghost> 是不是换了 wayland， dbus就变成明日黄花了， 我的程序不也要换了？？？
<blueghost> 谁帮我 看看 http://wayland.freedesktop.org/faq.html#heading_toc_j_10 这个
<calebot> blueghost: dbus 和 wayland 完全不相干
<blueghost> 看不懂
<blueghost> calebot:) 对啊， 我也觉得不相干， 但 那里提到了 dbus， 我英文不好
<blueghost> 谁帮我 看看 http://wayland.freedesktop.org/faq.html#heading_toc_j_10 这个
<blueghost> Why wasn't DBus used instead of the Wayland IPC mechanism?
<QL> 我想问一下，我用的10.10.，偶尔开机的时候会出现gnome-panel启动不正常啊，或者compiz启动不正常之类的情况，是啥引起的，比如panel上缺图标，打开的窗口上面缺一截~~
<calebot> blueghost: dbus 只是几百种 ipc 的一种
<cursor_zz> 啊哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<calebot> blueghost: wayland 只是自己又开发了个 ipc, 并不是不能用 dbus
<blueghost> calebot:) 我知道， 问题 是 dbus 是我程序用到的。 我怕 换了 wayland， 会有问题。 貌似 dbus 和 wayland 没什么关系， 只是担心而已
<blueghost> calebot:) 哦
<nsdy> 最恨aptitude install xxx时 它不询问二直接安装...
<calebot> nsdy: apt-get 有个 -d 选项
<calebot> nsdy: aptitude 也许也有？
 * calebot 从来没学会用 aptitude
<flay> 发现一个很有意思的地方 我删掉gnome时会通知要安装kde 那我宁愿不删
<Evanescence> 问一下，今天在windows下使用自由门后，无法使用校园联网软件联网了，提示说是在使用代理，怎么取消系统的代理阿？
<nsdy> calebot: 以前的安装软件的时候 都会让人进行二次确认的。。。埃
<Mao> test
<pocoyo> Mao: 我要做个下载软件，名字叫掩耳。因为迅雷不及掩耳。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Mao> 为何刚刚能够加入gentoo，现在却被ban了呢
<hymnusalae_> Mao, 哈？
<hymnusalae_> Mao, 你是不是說了什麽？
<Evanescence> 问一下，今天在windows下使用自由门后，无法使用校园联网软件联网了，提示说是在使用代理，怎么取消系统的代理阿？
<iGoogle> 100%[======================================>] 8,103,266   1.05M/s   花时 6.2s
<hymnusalae_> Mao, 原來有個叫 mao 的在 #gentoo 裏亂說話被 ban 了。如果那個人不是你，建議你改個名字。
<hymnusalae_> Mao, 看了下，那個 ban 的條目好像有些早。
<hymnusalae_> Mao, 你剛才好像叫 Maoda 吧。
<blueghost> Mao:) 你 被识破了 不是 用 gentoo 了
<calebot> Mao:) 你 被识破了 不是 用 gentoo 了
<ntu11> 呵呵
<hymnusalae_> calebot, ……玩隊形嗎？
<ntu11> maoda很厉害的
<iGoogle> nnnd， bt现在真死掉了。
<ofan> Evanescence: 在route里添加个记录,让认证服务器从默认的网卡走
<Mao> hymnusalae_, 竟然有这事？
<Mao> hymnusalae_, 我什么都没说啊，只是上午进去了，看了一上午
<hymnusalae_> Mao, 你這名字實在太不個性話了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae_: Nao，恩，你懂得
<hymnusalae_> Mao, 應該是很早以前有另外一個叫 Mao 的人被 ban 了，然後你又用這個名字去上就悲劇了。
<Mao> hymnusalae_, blueghost calebot 谢谢你们
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 娜兒？
<MaoDa> test nick
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，fripside那个
<^k^> MaoDa, ....  ㍨ 
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 谢我干嘛
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 娜兒我想到的是洛奇……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, fripSide 老主唱吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩
<MaoDa> 悲剧
<blueghost> ubuntu 11.04 是 gtk3 吗
<MaoDa> 我再试试
<calebot> blueghost: 默认不安装
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 這裏說。
<hymnusalae> babychu 是那個滿臉是血恐怖頭像的那位吧？我記得
<blueghost> 哦
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 要看禁止人列表，一般客戶端有這個功能。沒有這個功能的我記得命令好像是 /stat b #gentoo
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 俄。这命令你也记得。
<iGoogle> 记了干嘛？经常被ban？
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 不是，上次被 ban 過一次記得的。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 經常到不至于。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 人生有一次這樣的體驗就夠了……
<MaoDa> 有人对我讲话了
<iGoogle> 下班了。 roylez 出来发图了。
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: hehe
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 怎麽？
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 呵呵……
<MaoDa> 在#ubuntu-beginner里，有人对我这样说
<iGoogle> MaoDa: 你长沙人？
<MaoDa> 你想做什么，Mao，现在大家都知道你现在改名为MaoDa了
<MaoDa> iGoogle, 不是，和这个有什么关系？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, #ubuntu-beginner 是什麽頻道？
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<fukai> 誰是长沙人
<iGoogle> 这样的nick，可是长沙土话。
<iGoogle> 冒得达
<hymnusalae> 還馬自達呢……
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 让我来看看这个人的nick
<blueghost> 是不是 qt4程序 在 wayland下需要重编译类似 "熟悉Qt开发朋友应该知道，Qt有一个专门面向嵌入式的版本，叫Qte。但是一个Qt软件，必须在编译时确定它的链接库是Qt还是Qte，如果它要跑在Qte下，必须重新编使其链接至Qte。"
<wpahipc> 反正我不是，哈哈
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 不知道的，别乱说
<MaoDa> xardas008> what's up Mao?
<MaoDa> * You are now known as MaoDa
<blueghost> 就是 必须 明确指明连接 的库
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 呃……
<iGoogle> 冇达
<blueghost> 而不是 库 简单 的替换
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 問題是我沒有找到那個頻道的呀？
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 我想说的是，我第一次进入频道#ubuntu-beginners，结果第一个和我说话的人就说已经揭穿了我的老底，他怎么知道这些事情的呢？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 你自己和人家說呀。
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 因为你的老底 穿在外面
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 我怎麽知道怎麽回事……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我的是 /banlist，/stat 不能用
<iGoogle> 那是超人
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 算了
<iGoogle> roylez: 乐
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 上午 <hymnusalae> iGoogle, 拜大神。 <iGoogle> 。 hymnusalae 别乱说。。 是什麽情況？
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 也算是一次快乐的精力
<jiero1> 掩耳可以到零盗铃
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 。别乱拜啊拜的嘛。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 奇怪，明明我现在还在那个频道里
<blueghost> http://www.doxygen.org/
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, ……你被拜的還少呀？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 什麽意思？
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看， 这个是不是被屏蔽了
<roylez> iGoogle: 嘎子
<iGoogle> blueghost: 估计死掉了
<iGoogle> roylez: 乐乐朵。发图拉
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 哦
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 没关系了，不管那个了，刚才你不是说没有找到我说的频道么
<blueghost> doxy 停止维护了吗
<iGoogle> 你要那些注释干嘛嘛
<iGoogle> 看流程？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.min.us/imxPcY.jpg
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 找到了。
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 沒有事了。
<iGoogle> 我有更好的，
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 我也看错了
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/620626d0jw6dfghuoqn3jg.gif
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 看log好像我有误打了一个问号
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.min.us/ikhegI.jpg
<iGoogle> 这啥。没意思
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 是个新手的笑话，然后我进不去gentoo就在这里改了昵称，之后回到beginner那里却看到了系统提示，由于我着急进入gentoo看，所以没仔细注意是系统提示
<iGoogle> roylez: 这妞是？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 哦。
<roylez> iGoogle: ä½ 
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席万岁~
<iGoogle> roylez: 你的 new gf?
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 小药丸。
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 主席说是ee大婶啊
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 我使用命令查看的输出只能被我自己看到，对吧？
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 最近被乐乐收成小弟了？
<iGoogle> 都敢不听话了。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/GIorQ.jpg
<roylez> iGoogle: http://imgur.com/986NB
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 谁是乐乐?
<BaByChU> 。。。。贴图贴死我了
<MaoDa> iGoogle, 为什么断定我是长沙人？
<BaByChU> GRE: Bad checksum from pppd
<iGoogle> 这假地方吧。
<BaByChU> 这个问题怎么节食
<BaByChU> 解释
<fukai> 我是湖南的。。
<MaoDa> iGoogle,东北人
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 那取这烂名字
<iGoogle> 主席就是乐啊。 pocoyo
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 嗯。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/Ev8ni.jpg 看这个，嘎子
<iGoogle> 这不错。乐乐
 * pocoyo 嘎子....
<MaoDa> 烂就烂吧
<ntu11> 大家好啊 貌似中国除了玩Linux的没有弄irc的
<pocoyo> ntu11: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<MaoDa> 凑合着用，挺好
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/SdLI2.jpg
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 打擾一下，您的頭像還沒有換嗎？
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: ......没换   我很少发贴了  还困扰大家么。。。。
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 沒有，給我印象確實很深。
<BaByChU> 询问不停用mppe 解决gre checksum错误的问题
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 打扰一下，你们说的论坛是指哪里？
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: ........这么夸张
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 很多論壇。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 是linuxsir还是ubuntu的？
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: 我起码有四年没发帖子了
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 說babychu的是linuxsir
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 开始下僵尸最终话
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 呵呵，我也就幾年前看你一些帖子的。
<blueghost> babychu???
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 當時看的很帶感呀。
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: 看来我的口味是很重 哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 而且一邊還放著惡魔城的音樂，後來就睡不著了。
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: 现在咱们都老了
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 我還沒有老，要老自己老去……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你多大？
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 自己去 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 上找去。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /free/
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 呵呵。
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: 我俩儿子了  不过我还年轻
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 嗯。
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: 您贵庚阿
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 我剛開始奔3呢……
<blueghost> 有什么好的 邮件客户端， 除了那两个 大型 的。
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 貴庚都出來了……
<hymnusalae> blueghost, kmail
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 這個小。
<blueghost> 轻型一点的 好点的有吗
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 还有吗
<hymnusalae> blueghost, mutt？
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 也不喜欢这个
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: 我30
<MaoDa> blueghost, postbox express怎么样？
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) mutt?? 我看看
<BaByChU> blueghost: webmail最好 呵呵
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 要 gui的
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, ……差3個代溝了……
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: .....
<MaoDa> blueghost, 就是GUI的
<blueghost> 不要 mutt
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 哦， 我去看看
<MaoDa> blueghost, 我先看看，好像是win下用的
<edison0354> BaByChU：俩儿子……
<blueghost> 该死
<BaByChU_> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/upload/avatars/avatar32611_1.gif
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/rA1YY.png   reddit rocks
<blueghost> MaoDa:) postbox 是 mac/win的
<blueghost> MaoDa:) win我已抛弃， mac 我还不知道长的傻样
<MaoDa> blueghost, 那我推荐你用opera带的那个
<MaoDa> blueghost, 反正我觉得opera的mail感觉很不错
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 我不用 opera
<edison0354> BaByChU 我刚反应过来，俩儿子能养起啊？
<BaByChU_> edison0354: 养阿。。。
<BaByChU_> http://www.imbell.com/download/2.png
<edison0354> BaByChU_: ……
<edison0354> BaByChU_: 用adium去
<edison0354> BaByChU_: 不过自动贴图这个功能不错
<BaByChU_> edison0354: adium太卡通了  不适合我这个老男人
<BaByChU_> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUzNjE2OTYw.html
<blueghost> 怎么邮件客户端来来去去就那么几个， 其它的都给竞争死了吗
<BaByChU_> 看看我老苹果的视频
<edison0354> BaByChU_: 咦，你也用autocad？
<BaByChU_> edison0354: 公司用的
<BaByChU_> edison0354: 机房图阿什么的
<edison0354> BaByChU_: 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 系统自带的那个不好么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 嫌太大了。
 * lemonhall oprea有邮件客户端？
<MaoDa> blueghost, 最后你选了什么
 * edison0354 blueghost GMAIL强势围观
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 还没定
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我就是用 gmail 的
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<BaByChU_> blueghost: 我都直接webmail的
<edison0354> blueghost: 那用网页的去
<edison0354> blueghost: 官方还有离线版
<blueghost> edison0354:) 对了， 你在 chrome 中去 gmail， 有滚动条吗? firefox有， 我这没
<MaoDa> lemonhall, opera内置mail,usenet,irc,rss好像
<edison0354> blueghost: 啥滚动条？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 对了， 你在 chrome 中去 gmail， 有滚动条吗? firefox有， chrome没
<MaoDa> blueghost, 够呛能选个好用的
<blueghost> edison0354:) 一屏看不了， 你不用滚啊
<MaoDa> blueghost, 别相信什么top 10
<edison0354> blueghost: 果断有
<edison0354> MaoDa: eweekly？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我的chrome上 gmail 没有
<edison0354> blueghost: chromium飘过，估计你装啥扩展了
<MaoDa> blueghost, emacs怎么样？定制好的
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我没装什么扩展
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 我没 emacs
<MaoDa> blueghost, 我觉得这个可能会不错
<lemonhall123> 我晕。。。。
<MaoDa> edison0354, 什么？
<lemonhall123> opera自带IRC
<lemonhall123> 我第一次知道
<edison0354> MaoDa: ?
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 僵尸最终话太恐怖了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 福利吧。
<ntu11> 为啥中国人没有玩irc的呢？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 开篇就囧死了
<MaoDa> edison0354, MaoDa: eweekly？
<lemonhall123>  :)
 * edison0354 我们都是中国人
<edison0354> MaoDa: 额，你不上cnbeta？
<ntu11> 但是只有Linux用
<blueghost> ntu11:) 你不是中国人吗
 * lemonhall123 可是。。。OPERA的IRC怎么更换字体呢？
<ntu11> 是
<hymnusalae> ntu11, 不是的喲。
 * lemonhall123 字好小。。。求教
<hymnusalae> ntu11, 有不用 Linux 的人用 IRC。
<blueghost> ntu11:) 中国人 玩 irc， 你还穿开裆裤呢
<MaoDa> edison0354, 哦，那个原来订阅过，新闻更新速度太快，我给取消了
<ntu11> 我的意思是 中国人除了学习Linux的用irc 其他人现在貌似不用啦
<edison0354> MaoDa: 额，那你不懂eweekly的十大的
<blueghost> ntu11:) 你是说现在 不用吧。
<MaoDa> edison0354, 不懂
<edison0354> MaoDa: 恩，你不懂的
<blueghost> ntull irc 曾经 是中国人狂热的地方啊
<MaoDa> edison0354, 我猜猜，是不是很烂水
<ntu11> 恩 对啊 百度+谷歌 全都是和Linux有关的
<blueghost> ntu11:) 一个bbs, 一个irc
<ntu11> 除此之外没人用了
<BaByChU_> ntu11: 我不用linux  但是我用irc
<blueghost> ntu11:) 曾经有人用， 现在也有人用
<ntu11> 就算Linux 也有不少黄老
<edison0354> MaoDa: 额，不用猜了，也没什么特别的意思，就是一有个什么事，然后它就会发一个十大优点，十大理由神马的出来
<blueghost> ntu11:) 你去 263 irc。
<BaByChU_> ntu11: 我用freebsd和mac
<blueghost> ntu11:) 那里热闹， 就是少儿不宜
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 好省钱啊
<ntu11> 呵呵 先去吃饭啦 88
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 什麽？
<blueghost> 谁去 263 irc
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 僵尸
<lemonhall123> exit
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 為什麽？
<blueghost> 一起去 一夜情
<blueghost>  edison0354 去吗
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 現在用FreeBSD了嗎？
<edison0354> blueghost: ………………………………
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: 现在mac。。。。
<microcai> ?
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...........
<microcai> hi
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 哦。
 * microcai hi
<MaoDa> blueghost, 进展如何？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你果然是大叔
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 就那种静止镜头，从下往上开始福利
 * microcai  back
<blueghost> edison0354:) irc.chinairc.net
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: freebsd在家
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<blueghost> 来啊
<blueghost> edison0354:) irc.chinairc.net
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 哦，不用 Gentoo 了。
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍩ 
<blueghost> #北京 频道
<blueghost> #北京 频道
<blueghost> edison0354:) irc.chinairc.net
<edison0354> blueghost: ……………………
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
<blueghost> 两脚叉腰^轻
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: 还是freebsd好管理点 gentoo很容易搞乱包关联 我的习惯不好
<blueghost> 天气预报说今天可能有艳
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: 我的ebuild都乱七八糟的
<edison0354> blueghost: 哪个端口？连不上
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 哈哈哈。
<microcai> happyaron:   我现在可以确认是NVIDIA驱动的问题了
<edison0354> blueghost: 连上了……无限乱码……
<microcai> happyaron:  不是 gnome-shell 的问题了
<blueghost> 靓仔只和有钱女人聊
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: 哎 我文件名都乱起的 自己都搞不清楚什么是什么
<blueghost> edison0354:) gb码
<blueghost> edison0354:) gb码
<blueghost> 看名字 就热血沸腾
<microcai> happyaron:  KWin 里我也同样遇到了一些问题。关了一些特效才避免。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 今天大叔很风骚。。
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 呃……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<edison0354> blueghost: 你确定#北京？
<edison0354> blueghost: 我直接点不开……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 昨天有人给我发了一套BILI上的视频，我看呆了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 1000种系列
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥？
<blueghost> edison0354:) /join #北京啊
<blueghost> edison0354:) /join #北京
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 请问有办法仅检索某人在房间内的发言么？
<happyaron> microcai: 显卡坏了？驱动bug？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 不知道。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你自己去搜吧。。BILI上。。1000种。。。
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: 所以我现在freebsd就专门做家里的媒体中心   还有台debian的vps  一台2008R2搞Exchange之类的 工作用的  苹果么就随身携带。。。
<microcai> happyaron:  驱动 bug
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 我 IRC 不熟。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 或某两人的发言往来
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 真好。
<microcai> happyaron:  反正女友的电脑也是 gnome-shell  , 她就基本没有崩溃过/
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 媒體中心？
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 你是做什麽職業的？
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 谢谢
<lemonhall> microcai: 是INTERL的集成显卡吧？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 来了吗
<lemonhall> microcai: 你女人的机器
<microcai> lemonhall:  我的是 NVIDIA 的
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: 媒体中心＝下载高清的 然后直接samba给播放器电视上看
<edison0354> microcai: 你俩一对折腾狂人……
<microcai> lemonhall:  恩。 是 intel 集显
<lemonhall> microcai: gnome-shell我折腾的时候，NV也很不给力，INTERL的集成特别给力。。。。
<microcai> edison0354:  哪有。是我折腾了。
<MaoDa> 去年，我强迫女友使用linux
<lemonhall> microcai: CLUTTER还是很挑显卡的
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: Apple TV加了HD解码卡改装的boxee盒子 放Freebsd上samba的mkv之类
<edison0354> lemonhall: hymnusalae: 那个IRC好恐怖……
<blueghost> MaoDa:) ......
<lemonhall> edison0354: 纳尼？
<MaoDa> 结果让我惊讶，她坚持使用了近一年时间
<microcai> lemonhall:  恩。是  clutter 的问题. .....
<edison0354> BaByChU_: 有钱人，果然能养起两个
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我去瞧瞧
<jyf1987> MaoDa: 下文呢？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 来吧……
<happyaron> MaoDa: 然后？你这强迫人家不好。。。
<BaByChU_> edison0354: ........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 地址
<MaoDa> 呃.....是ubuntu没错
<edison0354> lemonhall: irc.chinairc.net
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 呃，好，真好……
 * lemonhall 我没女人。。。。。。。单身飘过
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 這太會享受了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, chinairc?
<jyf1987> MaoDa: 然后那一阵都是你女朋友来跟我们聊天的？
<MaoDa> 下文是，最终因为不满QQ在其上的运行而在几天前强迫我给她换成WIN7
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去死。。是GB吗的
<edison0354> MaoDa: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<MaoDa> 但是她用了整整一年
<blueghost> edison0354:) 在跟你说话呢
<MaoDa> 而且这一年几乎没用过其他操作系统
<blueghost> MaoDa:) 之后呢
<edison0354> blueghost: …………………………
<edison0354> MaoDa: 牛……
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: 物尽其用阿  Apple TV在国内的网络环境里就是个废物
<MaoDa> 没有之后，前几天换成WIN7了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.good.is/post/watch-this-12-year-old-genius-teach-calculus-2/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+good%2Flbvp+%28GOOD+Main+RSS+Feed%29
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还没来？
<MaoDa> 一个老IBM本子
<gooripe> HI
<MaoDa> T61
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 呃……那你要它作甚？不要和我說抽獎得的……
<^k^> gooripe, 好  ㍩ 
<gooripe> 好啊 ～～ 郁闷  这个工具咋那么男用撒
<gooripe> ／list
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哪个房间？
<edison0354> lemonhall: #北京
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: 买的时候市面上只有Apple TV这个高清播放器
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我不会设置WEECHAT的编码。。怎么搞？
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: 除了看在线的慢的要死之外都很好
<edison0354> lemonhall: pidgin
<MaoDa> 程序员女友，和机器人工智能博士结合，你们觉得这样如何？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 快来，我马上该逃跑了
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 程序员女友
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 以前上CCIE的那个地方还有好多女的CCIE
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, CCIE真好
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, ……
<BaByChU_> hymnusalae: .....
<edison0354> hymnusalae: lemonhall: http://photo.renren.com/photo/256089317/album-436810630?curpage=&t=#thumb
<MaoDa> 为什么我们公司的CCIE都是男的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 速度来，太恐怖了
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: .........CCIE的女的你觉得你能接受么。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ....我正在装pidgin
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 能！我不用找工作了，让她养我，我在家看书，种葡萄架子
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 靠 现在的CCIE能拿多少钱阿大哥
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………您至于吗……………………
<lemonhall> edison0354: 再给一遍地址，我是老年人
<edison0354> lemonhall: irc.chinairc.net
<blueghost> edison0354:) 怎么不说话
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这个地址需要记吗？
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 我公司能给到近2W
 * edison0354 blueghost果然是老男淫
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 外企好似更多
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你进来了
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 现在汽油93号的7.39
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 你觉得2W能干啥。。。
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 2W不够么？
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 你非要那么不环保么？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 有多老？你咋知道
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 停车费公司加家里加外面2500元
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 不买车不就得了
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 想买的时候就晚了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 比你老，9号过去不？我记得你好像是一个胖胖的……
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 别算了，不买车，不买房，就是高级酱油醋
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 金龙鱼现在一桶多少钱。。。。牙膏牙刷洗衣粉都涨价了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 恩 我们都报名了
<ziyi> 大家好
<pocoyo> ziyi: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你看那里面的ID撒
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我说你咋知道的 莫非被他爆过菊？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 那个报名有回复吗？还有你们？谁“们”？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 重口哥
<jyf1987> edison0354: 没给回复 貌似
<edison0354> jyf1987: 恩
<lemonhall> edison0354: 都是求保养的？
<BaByChU_> MaoDa:单身2W绝对滋润了 但是要找女人或者像我一样悽惨的有俩儿子的就算了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 额 你有两个儿子？？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 难道那个频道是个GAY群？
<edison0354> MaoDa: 2W一个月？
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………不是吧……………………
<jyf1987> edison0354: 20k一天
<edison0354> jyf1987: ………………
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那。。到底有什么恐怖的？
<itrufeng> ziyi,你好
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 。。。。。上次和你聊完之后没多久我就又有了
<ziyi> 你好
<MaoDa> edison0354, 对
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有女人的啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你也上了？？？
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 应该跟我没有任何关系 额
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 那我更崇拜你了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有女人怎么了？
<itrufeng> ziyi:fddd
<edison0354> MaoDa: 好多！！！！！！！！
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 那就是还没生出来了
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 感谢你。。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 所以不是G群
<blueghost> 怎么 lemonhall 走了
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 谢我干嘛？？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那群是干嘛的？
<ziyi> jyf1987  你好
<MaoDa> edison0354, 对BaByChu_来说，这还远远不够
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 恩 第二6月底就生了 确定是男孩
<edison0354> MaoDa: ……
<jyf1987> ziyi: 世界？
<edison0354> BaByChU_: 现在医院给查？
 * lemonhall 都是事业成功人士
<edison0354> BaByChU_: 干嘛要生俩？
<MaoDa> edison0354, 因为他有一个非常幸福的家庭，.....幸福通常是需要代价的
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 额 你要两个男孩干嘛？ 一男一女不是很好么
<edison0354> MaoDa: …………………………
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 我上我爸医院自己拿B超机器查的。。。。
<edison0354> MaoDa: 你多大？
<jyf1987> 不过 n男n女更好
<ofan> BaByChU_: 双胞胎??
<edison0354> jyf1987: ^^^^
<edison0354> jyf1987: …………………………
<jyf1987> 我觉得还是尽可能的多生好
<MaoDa> edison0354, 我只有一个，还好
<jyf1987> 让基因洒满全世界
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一夜情的
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 我又是iptables还能reject或者accept的。。。。。
<edison0354> MaoDa: 额，有钱人啊！
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………
<jyf1987> blueghost: 听说你爆过 edison0354的菊？
<ofan> BaByChU_: 是在上海?
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……………………………………
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: hehe
<MaoDa> edison0354, 别听错了，他问我ccie能赚多少，我说我公司2W
<MaoDa> edison0354, 并不是我
<BaByChU_> ofan: 不是双胞胎 在上海 不过准备逃难
<blueghost> jyf1987:) ........
<edison0354> MaoDa: 额
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 你要离开上海？？
<ofan> BaByChU_: 上海不是允许生俩么
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 你管他呢 还怕他们掐死么
<ofan> BaByChU_: 往哪里逃阿?
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 我已经在弄移民了  俩孩子太贵了
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 额 移民去什么国家
<gooripe> lkjkjkj
<ofan> 米国?
<ofan> 移民明智阿
<BaByChU_> jyf1987:  去万恶的资本主义国家
<ziyi> 哦
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 具体什么国家呢 我感觉去加拿大好点
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 加拿大 魁北克
<jyf1987> 再生一堆孩子
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我正和一个 聊， 回忆以前 263的日子
<ofan> 砸锅卖铁也要移民阿..
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 魁北克要法语的吧
<ofan> 为了下一代...
<edison0354> blueghost: 啥是263？？
<hymnusalae> ……我看成魁北要法克語的吧……
<ofan> jyf1987: 双语,英语也可以
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 是  正在学呢  英语都不会讲了
<edison0354> ofan: 你不是也要移民？
<BaByChU_> ofan: 去魁北克讲英语会被人鄙视的
<jyf1987> ofan: 不是吧 魁北克对法语有特殊要求的 我想去加拿大西部省份 买个农场花费小点
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 那就讲中文吧
<itrufeng> ziyi: fjdaksjfldsajlfdsajf
<ofan> edison0354: 没资本移民,想先出去再说
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你去的就是 263 啊
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你也移民？
<edison0354> blueghost: 啥？
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 。。。。。。如果可以就好了
<ofan> 其实我会点法语..
<edison0354> ofan: 牛
<blueghost> edison0354:) ......
<ofan> 不过不喜欢学法语.. 学的很烂
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 法语太恶心了 我抽烟厉害 每次上课讲法语都差点吐痰出来
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 你还是有钱，花吧，穷人还是很多的，但是精神状态不算佳但尚可，不用担心我们，放心吧
<edison0354> ofan: 昨晚我听一个孩子念法语，我真怕他把自己舌头吃下去……
<ofan> BaByChU_: ...  我是老跟英语混
<ziyi> itrufeng: jflsd
<edison0354> BaByChU_: 有钱+1
<ofan> edison0354: 额...
<BaByChU_> edison0354: .....
<edison0354> BaByChU_: 确实很有钱！
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: .....
 * edison0354 都是有钱淫啊！
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 开个玩笑
<BaByChU_> ofan: 我经常讲串
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 我也有孩子，我知道，没啥，这都是代价，认吧，就那么回事
<BaByChU_> 在中国没有老百姓是有钱人
<ziyi> itrufeng: ni hao a
<ofan> BaByChU_: 魁北克移民需要法语啥水平?
<blueghost> BaByChU_:) 有钱的人 都不是老百姓
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 是阿  要是没俩我就在中国混了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 想移民 移民是一种愿望
<itrufeng> ziyi: xixi
<BaByChU_> ofan: 能和法国人对骂的水平
<ziyi> itrufeng:  jflsd
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 加拿大好多华人的 有的地方貌似可以说中文
<ofan> 昨天看米国移民政策放宽了
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 没钱， 有什么办法移民。 政治难民 需要什么资格
<lemonhall> ...............
<ofan> BaByChU_: 那就是牛++级别了...
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 我都能和法國人對罵了好吧，只不過人家拿法文，我拿中文 ……
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 您是说在家里说中文吧。。。。去温哥华可以 魁北克就算了
<jyf1987> blueghost: 计划生育可以申请的
<lemonhall> 这里已经成移民频道恶劣
<hymnusalae> BaByChU_, 反正都聽不懂，可以一直罵下去。
<fanzeyi> hi...我又来了……
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 对阿 少数城市可以
<hymnusalae> fanzeyi, hi
<fanzeyi> 我现在在安装arch linux..
<ofan> jyf1987: 中国人多的地方就说中文
<fanzeyi> 硬盘安装 但是挂载不上去任何一个分区…………
<BaByChU_> ofan: 一般白人鬼子说什么你能听懂 然后能不紧不慢的回答对就能过去了
<jyf1987> blueghost: 另外加拿大农业移民 买个农场耕作2年 开个证明可以申请的 那些农场有2w-5w加元的 比我家里的房子还便宜
<itrufeng> gooripe: 黄色的信息提示
<ofan> BaByChU_: 要语言成绩么?
<jyf1987> 所以我打算筹点钱看看能不能走农业移民
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 在蒙特利尔是绝对不可能的 在中国城么差不多
<MaoDa> 去国外外语是个问题，要不然买菜只会问how much ，不会讨价还价
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: hehe
<fanzeyi> 在执行mount命令的时候出现 "no such file or directory..."
<jyf1987> MaoDa: 弄两年就好了
<BaByChU_> ofan: 都看面试 如果自评高的离谱的话会要求考试的
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 那 我 争取 再生两个 孩子
<edison0354> blueghost: …………
<ofan> BaByChU_: 额.. 这样
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不在这里带了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不在这里呆了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你加油啊
<jyf1987> blueghost: 恩 那些西部省份都在招募开垦
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 哈哈 问题是我要去的地方不讲how much  .... 哭阿
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 出去了叫上我。。。5
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我没钱去呢 只是停留在想的阶段
<fanzeyi> 要挂载的分区是ext3 ...
<MaoDa> jyf1987, 这两年买菜从来没砍价过，你说得浪费多少钱
<jyf1987> 最近我在研究一些跳板国家
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 大概要多少钱？
<fanzeyi> 应该怎么弄参数。。
<jyf1987> 有些国家应该很容易去 这些国家跟一些主要资本主义国家又关系特殊
<jyf1987> 或者是前殖民地 或者是托管过
<itrufeng> gooripe: 黄色的信息提示
<itrufeng> gooripe: 黄色的信息提示
<itrufeng> gooripe: 黄色的信息提示
<itrufeng> gooripe: 黄色的信息提示
<itrufeng> gooripe: 黄色的信息提示
<jyf1987> 所以都很方便去那些国家
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 您是说利比亚吧。。。。。
<^k^> itrufeng: .. ..
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦， 但是农活 不好
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 利比亚+1
<jyf1987> 比如 新几内亚跟澳大利亚就关系特殊
<itrufeng> ^k^: .....刚学会。。。。
<jyf1987> 库克群岛跟新西兰也有过托管关系
<itrufeng> ^k^: 不好意思哦
<jyf1987> 萨摩亚什么的跟美国关系密切
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 我一个朋友刚去蒙特利尔干的事情是 墓地种花。。。。
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 现在去日本估计比较简单。。。。。
<^k^> itrufeng, 你在做什么。  ㍩ 
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 无所谓阿 我是在国内么有生活保障才要被迫干程序员阿 否则我爱好很多 不必非要做程序员
 * lemonhall 我也想移民了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………………………
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 程序员自己干
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我觉得我在这样下去会终身不娶的
<itrufeng> ^k^: test app
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 给人打工太累了  业余给人拍拍照什么的
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 哭吧，哭啊哭啊，你就学会乐观面对了
<^k^> itrufeng, ....  ㍩ 
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不要终身不举就行……
<itrufeng> ziyi: 嘻嘻
<BaByChU_> 机器人疯了
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 乐观的面对6点半的法语课。。。。。。
<ziyi> heh
<ziyi> itrufeng: heh
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 想想虽然比不上人家上月球的，但总算好过在国内漂的，最起码咱漂的远
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 还没漂呢  做筏子阶段
<BaByChU_> MaoDa: 不说了  我去上课了。。。。
<BaByChU_> au revoir........
<MaoDa> BaByChU_, 集中精神，奋进
<FrankLv> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-directorytree/index.html
<lemonhall> au revoir
<lemonhall> 再见还能看得懂
<palomino|working> ........
<FrankLv> 这里讲的 The cd shuffle 我发现我的shell不能工作 哪里的问题？
<blueghost> edison0354:) FrankLv 有什么问题吗
<edison0354> blueghost: ?
<MaoDa> edison0354, 他走了
<edison0354> MaoDa: ？
<blueghost> FrankLv:) 表示看不懂， 帮不了你
<MaoDa> edison0354, 可以说一边笑，一边哭的去上法语课去了
<edison0354> MaoDa: 额
<blueghost> edison0354:) FrankLv 有问题， 帮帮他
<edison0354> blueghost: 不知
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)  FrankLv 有问题， 帮帮他
<MaoDa> FrankLv, 怎么了，我能否帮到忙？
<lemonhall> FrankLv: 你那篇文章讲的是AIX吧
 * lemonhall 表示，这里是UBUNTU群。。LINUX IS NOT UNIX
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你今天有点儿抽
 * FrankLv 可以的 他只是讲shell的 是我顺序搞错了
<blueghost> 哪个国家 的 物价低
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么阿
<fanzeyi> 。。。为什么我的mount命令没法挂载ext3..
<FrankLv> 我粗心了 这个SHELL特性 第一次看到 挺好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么阿
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 可以啊
<MaoDa> 基本用不上
<fanzeyi> blueghost: = =不行
<MaoDa> 这个特性
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 你怎么挂载的
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 写 unsupported feature
<blueghost> 哪个国家 的 物价低
<edison0354> blueghost: …………………………
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 不支持的特性????
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 我在安装archlinux ..
<fanzeyi> blueghost: y.
<MaoDa> haha
<blueghost> 表示不懂
<MaoDa> fanzeyi, 配置内核
<blueghost> edison0354:) fanzeyi 有问题
<blueghost> 哪个国家 的 物价低
<fanzeyi> MaoDa: 额 不是内核问题。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我知道哪个国家的物价最高
<fanzeyi> MaoDa: 现在是要挂载iso镜像。。
<MaoDa> fanzeyi, arch不知道，但是gentoo的R8里，ext2就不被默认作为支持选项了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哪个
<fanzeyi> MaoDa: 额 我要挂载的是ext4 ...
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) iso 是专门的 格式把
<lemonhall> blueghost: 冥王管的那地界
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ..........
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 不不 我在ubuntu就能挂载
<MaoDa> blueghost, 可以用mount -o loop挂载
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 表示不懂。
<MaoDa> fanzeyi, 我也不懂
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中国的物价水平 比较来说 是 较高还是较低啊
<fanzeyi> 。。。。。我。。
<blueghost> 有谁 同时在几个国家 呆过的， 可以说说，现在中国的物价 到底是高还是低
<fanzeyi> 我不小心把分区表删了。。
<fanzeyi> MaoDa: 我试试
<blueghost> 有谁 同时在几个国家 呆过的， 可以说说，现在中国的物价 到底比较来说是高还是低
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 已经完结两部了，周五周六还有各一部，然后就要开始四月了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 昨晚看了亚里亚的小说，很不错
<MaoDa> 塔利亚？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 亞裏亞？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 坐等电磁炮制作决定
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩
<hymnusalae> 那是什麽？
<blueghost> 没人回答我妈
<blueghost> 有谁 同时在几个国家 呆过的， 可以说说，现在中国的物价 到底比较来说是高还是低
<edison0354> hymnusalae: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 四月番最高人气……
<lemonhall> edison0354: .......................
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: ED是个可爱的死宅
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不是f/z嗎？
<MaoDa> blueghost, 你上完课了？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 難道今年4月出不了f/z？
<blueghost> 上完了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 从来没说4月出
<blueghost> 有谁 同时在几个国家 呆过的， 可以说说，现在中国的物价 到底比较来说是高还是低
<blueghost> edison0354:) 在看什么
<edison0354> blueghost: …………
<blueghost> 什么一部两部的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。大叔今天是很抽
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<itrufeng> gooripe: hehehehe
<gooripe> itrufeng: hijihihi
<blueghost> 。。。。
<microcai> blueghost:  ...
<blueghost> gmail 好慢 啊
<microcai> blueghost:  QoS 吧 gmail 给垫底了
<blueghost> gcd 的 下场 有哪些 啊
<LL> sdafasdfsfad
<MaoDa> blueghost, mail选定了么？
<blueghost> 依然在中国 作威作福， 仍然 没有 人民 的授权下 继续 统治？？？？？？
<ziyi> itrufeng: zuol
<blueghost> gmail  不知道是什么问题
<blueghost> 中国已检测到 极 微量 放射物质， 无需任何 防护措施
<blueghost> 我们该相信吗
<i4liql> #join #ubuntu server
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 為什麽不相信，很明顯的呀……
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 韓國才1/1000
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 哦
<jiejie> liqi
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 难道韩国 就不会说谎？？
<Kandu> 哪位可用 ie9 的，能否幫忙測試下：能否打開 http://machinelife.org/index.php?tab=works&article=/works/text/對PC喇叭的操作.htm
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 好吧，全世界都在說謊……
<blueghost> Kandu:) 去微软 的 频道 问
<blueghost> hymnusalae:)
<cece> 一辟谣就快跑吧
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 怎么你的 gmail 还是原来的名字 啊
<i4liql> i 4 liql
<Kandu> blueghost: 剛寫上，本站不支援 ie 6/7/8 不知該不該加上個 9  ：P
<ntu11> 嘿嘿 吃完饭回来了
<blueghost> Kandu:) 你写上不支持所有版本的 IE以及 任何基于 IE内核 的浏览器浏
<blueghost> Kandu:) 一了百了
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 我來了
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我没有听说这样的先天下之：不明身份的人说，他来了。  ㍪ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你好笨
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 你好。  ㍪ 
<kenifanying> ^k^,几岁啦？我也来调戏下你！
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 果然
<Kandu> blueghost: 嗯。我也想啊。對 ie 已經無力吐槽了
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, ？
<blueghost> Kandu:)
<^k^> kenifanying, 我对你地球年11。  ㍪ 
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 最近不見你說話亞
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 我最近經常說話的
<Evanescence> 哪个命令可以重启Xorg阿？
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 呵呵，那就是我不在
<blueghost> Kandu:) 或者 你可以说， 尚未在 ie9 测试过， 不保证 ie9 显示正确
<Evanescence> 比如Ctrl+Alt+F7的终端7重启
<kenifanying> ^k^，笑你是个机器人……
<Kandu> blueghost: 直接放棄 ie 了。檢測到 ie 就給警告好了
<ntu11> ^k^ 原来是机器人啊 呵呵 哪天给你弄个mm
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 你在 win7 嗎？
<zhenbeiju55> 不在
<zhenbeiju55> ubuntu
<^k^> ntu11, 所以你明白。  ㍪ 
<zhenbeiju55> 10.04
<blueghost> gmail 有个 实验功能。 "将熟悉的测试版标签放回 Gmail 徽标上，以便让用户安心。" 还真的自欺欺人啊
<zhenbeiju55> 這個電腦沒有win 7
<Kandu> 哦
<kenifanying> ^k^,要不要我也给你介绍个机器人……？
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^,  調戲你
<^k^> kenifanying, 我知道你想聊天。  ㍪ 
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 你是作什麽工作的呀
<kenifanying> ^k^,你就不学学#debian里面的dpkg,不跟你聊……不好玩……笨得要死！！！！！
<^k^> kenifanying, 我知道你是谁，我也是什么  ㍪ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你多大了，，，，
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我被激活1995年11月23日在宾夕法尼亚州伯利恒。  ㍪ 
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 我沒工作的
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你叫什麽名字|哪裏來得
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 額，那你多大了，
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 前段時間在毛衫廠里工作一段時間
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 我也沒有工作……
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 21 歲了
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我的名字是爱丽丝。  ㍪ 
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 屬馬的？
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 不知道唉
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 我是1990年
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 屬馬的
<zhenbeiju55> 你是台灣人吧，，，都不知道生肖
<blueghost> 极客的优点非常多，大致能通过几个方面来说明。首先极客们大部分足不出户，所以社交能力相当有限。这种情况下他们对友情相当的忠实（同样适用于爱情）。作为极客的朋友你永远不用担心他们会在外面做出背叛或者不忠实感情的任何行为，因为他们的社交圈子不大。就好比家猫一样，虽然人人都说狗比较忠实，但是家猫即使背负了很多
<blueghost> 负面评价，却总是不会越轨，因为它们不出门。
<blueghost> 就好比家猫一样，虽然人人都说狗比较忠实，
<blueghost> 家猫好像 老外都是放养的把
<zhenbeiju55> 幾客  是什麽意思
<freeflying> microcai: why do you need it
<microcai> freeflying:  need what?
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 就是家猫
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<jingqq5210> \topic
<haru> 唔。。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你自己上午和 freeflying 說的，給我op……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 所以人家問你 why do you need it.
<pswong301> 新人第一次用irc　推荐两房间呗　
<pswong301> ３q
<nerver> 久违的irc啊~~
<pswong301> 没人答理　　
<nerver> 这里不是房间？
<nerver> 难道是你要两个，还差一个？
<pswong301> 别的呗　　
<nerver> #arch
<nerver> 服务器—频道列表
<pswong301> ／list?
<hymnusalae> pswong301, 客官，要什麽樣的房間？
<hymnusalae> pswong301, 我們這有 #ubuntu-cn 呀，#ubuntu-cn 呀，#ubuntu-cn 呀，您要哪個？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 有姑娘陪的。。。你懂得
<pswong301> lol
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 那讓他找你就行了。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你兩愛怎麽攪基我都不管。
<nerver> pswong301, 服务器—频道列表--查找--sex
<lemonhall> nerver: 哈哈哈哈。。。还真有那个频道
<pswong301> 离开的都sex去了
<nsdy> 求救 各位兄弟这句话应该怎么翻译？  Various focus and stacking fixes
<pswong301> 我用的smuxi irc client　不知咋搜　　！！！　help！！！
<pswong301> nerver,,,你有和的arch??
<pswong301> 用的arch？
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 哪個軟件的？
<nsdy> compiz 0.8.8
<nsdy> 刚刚发布的 官方上面还没有公告
<nsdy> hymnusalae: 刚刚发布的 官方上面还没有公告
<Kandu> nsdy: “各種調整和一堆修正”   有沒有更多上下文了？
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 各種焦點和堆疊修正
<nsdy> Kandu: 没有了 就这一句话 嘿嘿
<nsdy> hymnusalae: 嘿嘿 谢了 我在稍微润色下
<Kandu> nsdy: 問問 hymnusalae 和 Destine
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 話說Destine還真在呀……
<lemonhall> Destine: ............
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 天天都不吱聲咥？
<Kandu> nsdy: 各種調整和大量修正
<lemonhall> happyaron: ......
 * lemonhall 都在
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 嗯？
<nsdy> Kandu: OK 谢了兄弟
<pswong301> 有会翻墙的不？？
<zhenbeiju55> 不會    ，，
<zhenbeiju55> 據說哦 有個ssh 不知道怎麽用
<pswong301> 会的冒个泡　
<pswong301> ssh收费的　　
<haru> 唔
<pswong301> haru　会？？
<zhenbeiju55> 不收費吧 我鏈接別人的電腦都不用收費……
<hymnusalae> pswong301, ssh 不一定收費吧。
<haru> pswong301: 我有个脚本，但是我现在不在自己电脑上
<pswong301> 链接别人电脑＝翻墙？？
<zhenbeiju55> 一個意思吧
<haru> pswong301: 链接墙外的电脑
 * lemonhall OPENOFFICE还是很好用的，用它整理了变形记的TXT然后转换成PDF。。。看起来真是赏心悦目
<microcai> hymnusalae: 哦。这反应也太快了吧
<zhenbeiju55> 。。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 他本來就不是天天在這的。
<hymnusalae> s/天天/時時刻刻
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, http://www.bilibili.us/video/av74853/ 我打算練習這個曲子。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 真欢乐
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 怎麽了？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 可以自己给自己伴奏真是一件好玩的事情
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 呵呵
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 很有喜感。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你怎麽不說原來那個自己純用嘴來唱的那個翻唱。所有樂器都是口技。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 曲子嗎？那個故事很悲情的。
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 听说过，猎奇的，是吧？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjA3MjczMjc2.html
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 這個人的翻唱全是自己配音。
<nerver> pswong301, 刚吃饭去了，你有和的arch??是什么意思？
<pswong301> 我也吃饭刚回来　　我是说你用的是arch linux?
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。。混音的效果依旧不是那么明显，不过也很不错了
<pswong301> 翻墙　！！　　对翻墙有兴趣　会的支一声　　
<pswong301> haru,,
<ofan> 终于把yaourt修好了..
<nerver_> 那个sex频道有人去木~~
<pswong301> 朩
<TopWinStudio> 昨天刚翻
<TopWinStudio> 现在有难度了。
<TopWinStudio> 吃饭去。回头说。
<pswong301> 一天墙就高了！！？？
<TopWinStudio> 很多方法都不行了。
<TopWinStudio> 回头和你探讨。
<pswong301> ok
<zhenbeiju55> 。。
<zhenbeiju55> 我也想翻牆~
<pswong301> 维基百科都tm的用不了　还活不　
<lemonhall> pswong301: 借用三表的一句话，你上不了维基百科，你也不会死。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在?
 * lemonhall 求推荐一部B级片
<pswong301> ＨＡＨ　
<edison0354> lemonhall: 泡泡堂ing
<pswong301> 三表是哪位　　
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你就不能玩个WOW什么的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 花钱
<nerver_> 我好想一直在掉线，能看到我说话不？
<lemonhall> 看不到
<pswong301> 有Ａ级的要不？
<tonghuix> 这还是个技术类的聊天室么？
<wxm> 世界上本没有那么多技术...
<lwdplmm_> 刚来的
<lwdplmm_> wxm:是技术太多了
<tonghuix> 哈哈…聊聊看片技术吧
<wxm> lwdplmm_, 问题是学技术的都知道. 技术不是光交流就OK的.
<lwdplmm_> 多跟书交流，
<tonghuix> 多跟人交流
<tonghuix> 多跟妖交流
<tonghuix> 多跟人妖交流
<wxm> - - ...
<pswong301>  <tonghuix> 这还是个技术类的聊天室么？
<lwdplmm_> 人比较少，还是外国的比较人多啊，不过现在进不了了
<wxm> 天朝没什么人妖...
<franj> 有人在linux下用eclipse么
<lwdplmm_> franj:这像是废
 * maonx 现在我的shotwell 为什么打开Cpu就狂跑然后只能杀掉进程不然就差不多算死机了
<lwdplmm_> 闪
<tonghuix> lwdplmm_: 其实ubuntu频道就不错
<nerver_> arch频道也不错
<wxm> 哪个频道闲聊的多? 天天聊计算机蛋疼...
<pswong301> 我也想知道　
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/note/142739876/
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: http://www.douban.com/note/142739876/
<nsdy> 强大的ftp工具 lftp 4.2.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/lftp-4-2-1/
<nsdy> Compiz 0.8.8 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/compiz-0-8-8/
<nerver_> wxm, #sex
<wxm> nerver_, 额.那个口味太重了...
<wxm> nerver_, 换个话题。。。日常点的就行
<nerver_> #chat 看有不
<wxm> nerver_, 没人...
<nerver_> 我来找找~~
<nerver_> #music
<wxm> nerver_, 找个中国人多点的... - - ·
<pswong301> K,我进sex后　是这个样子滴　 has joined ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding
<nerver_> pswong301, 。。。。哈哈
<wxm> pswong301, 淘气...
<nsdy> 刚才吃的太多了。。。。
<nerver_> 不过irc里基本都是聊技术的呢
<wxm> 想看sex.直接翻出去google. 一大堆....
<nerver_> 不用翻也有一大堆啊~~
<pswong301> 不翻也一大堆　　
<wxm> - - ..
<pswong301> nerver  shake hands
<nerver_> @@！
<wxm> 好吧.我是个翻墙爱好者
<pswong301> 那说说咋翻呗　　　
<wxm> 害怕被和谐掉.
<nerver_> 有用过stalonetray的没，这东西的托盘图标咋有的大，有的小。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那啥东西？
<nerver_> 额，还是聊点别的吧，我去论坛发贴问算了
<haru> 嘿嘿
<widon> linux 下怎么查找png后缀的文件啊。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 可以去看看，是个吐槽的帖子
<edison0354> lemonhall: 太长
 * edison0354 饿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你阅读能力太差。。。
<NoIE> widon 试试 find 命令。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还得留着眼神一会儿看rhythmbox的汉化呢
<wxm> widon, man find
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你负责它的汉化？
<widon> 我也知道find，具体怎么指定后缀啊 find * -name *png好像不行哦
<lemonhall> widon: 装个桌面搜索吧。。。。
<lemonhall> widon: 或者更狠，干脆装个GOOGLE的那个图像软件，PICASA
<widon> lemonhall, 板子里面搜索。。
<lemonhall> widon: ..........
<widon> lemonhall, 只有shell
<lemonhall> widon: 嵌入式？
<wxm> widon, 你要查找的png在哪?从根目录下开始find?
<widon> wxm, 是啊
<wxm> widon, find / -name *.png 可以吧.
<widon> wxm,  哟西，对了
<lemonhall> wxm: 还真行
<lemonhall> wxm: 我刚才用了一个变态的方法。。。。
<wxm> lemonhall, 啥方法
<lemonhall> wxm: find / | grep .pdf
<wxm> 还行。。 能达到目的就行 不存在什么问题
<lemonhall> wxm: 还能怎么用，find这个命令可以搞定在一个目录下N多TXT文件中找某几个字符串这种任务么？
<wxm> lemonhall, 我也不是很熟.那样的话.我肯定用grep
<widon> 我find ~/Document/ -name *.txt
<widon> 只找到Document根目录下的，怎么回事啊
<void1> test
<pocoyo> void1: 人生终将要错过一些人--人生在世，或多或少会经历一些情感的波折。暮然回首，那些在生命中涌动过的人，在心灵深处被爱踏足过的芳草地，是否还保留着珍贵的情感借以回味逝去的时光。--只是我们终将错过了，一些可以陪伴一生的人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<void1> test
<pocoyo> void1: 四月，阳光温热，岁月静好，你还不来，我怎敢老去。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<void1> hi
<void1> hi all
<void1> hello
<void1> 机器人不出来了
<lemonhall> wxm: grep 我也不太会用
<wxm> widon, 不应该吧.貌似没有递归选项.默认就应该全部查找...
<nerver_> 我先退出，检验一下stalonetray正常没。。。
<lemonhall> wxm: 只会用 ps axu | grep apache
<lemonhall> wxm: 常用，所以就记住了
<wxm> lemonhall, 能完成日常任务就行了.谁能全都会啊
<myke2> lemonhall: grep不就是regular expression么, 你搞C#的应该了解
<yappy> hi, I am robot.
<Kandu> widon, wxm: 少了括號
<widon> Kandu, 括号？哪里加？
<wxm> Kandu, 不懂.. 哪少了?
<lemonhall> myke2: 唔。。。我现在要查找一个文件里的某个字符串，只会这么写 cat xxxx.txt | grep ooxx
<lemonhall> myke2: 不会单独用grep...
<void1> grep hoge.txt
<myke2> lemonhall: 关键艺术在于正则的设计, 前面你cat出来其实也没什么的
<yappy> fgrep xxx a.txt
<Kandu> widon, wxm "*.txt"
<yappy> ls
<yappy> ls
<yappy> 3g q
<yappy> ls
<yappy> ls
<Kandu> widon: 不然 shell 會把 *.txt 展開成 shell 所找到的 *.txt 然後再傳遞給 find 做參數。就不對了
<widon> Kandu, right
<myke2> lemonhall: 比如[0-9a-z]{2}等等, 具体的我忘了很多了, 好久不用了, C#的应该熟悉这种吧
<tenzu> 刷屏会被爆菊
<ofan> lemonhall: grep abc /path/to/file
<nsdy> ati-driver 8.831 发布 官方上暂时还没有 这里是下载地址 http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-3-x86.x86_64.run
<lemonhall> myke2: 不怎么熟悉，C#对正则也不是很那个。。。我用的不多，我学过PERL，所以对正则觉得很不错的
<nerver> 日了，不显示图标了，这东西看来问题真多
<lemonhall> myke2: 复杂一些的文本过滤任务我要么直接交给PERL，要么就用C#的LINQ来写。
<yappy> sorry! sorry! I forget here is irc.
<Colin-shzsc> 今天去面试，其中翻译了一段英文，有关“中间人攻击”的，我很惊讶的发现自己竟然可以鸭梨不大地把它完整的翻译下来
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: MIB....
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 缩写是MIB？
<wxm> Kandu, find 的-regex后面怎么加正则?
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: Man-in-the-Middle Attack
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 针对 SSL 的
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 具体定义我也忘了，但是在应用密码学教程里看过。。。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 恩，过了就好。。没啥
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 还不知道结果呢，不过面试官似乎对我挺赞赏，我可是一点正规的工作经验都没有的
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 只有流式加密和一次一密，光缆可以部分防御，量子加密可以完全防御这种东西。。。貌似是这样的。。。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 面试的是哪一家？
<nerver> 量子加密。。。--！
<zhenbeiju55> 量子是啥……
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 一家小公司，正好是自己的笔译课老师有求于我，就顺便劳驾她推荐工作了
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 有时候找工作这种事情还真的得求人才办得成，之前自己投的简历统统都人间蒸发了
<lemonhall> nerver: zhenbeiju55 我是真不懂，什么叫做量子加密，但是按照理论来说，量子加密只要一旦被窃听，马上就会被侦测出来，光缆的话依旧可以进行MIB攻击。。。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 呵呵
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 是我那个老师的同事的同学（朋友？）开的公司，专搞计算机方面的翻译
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 真不错，在哪个城市呢？
<nerver> lemonhall, 量子密码术和公开金钥加密法的差别在于，前者在量子电脑出现后仍然牢不可破。要在两端传递量子加密钥匙，其中一种方法就是以雷射发出单一光子，光子会以两种模式中的其中一种偏振。光子的第一种偏振方向是垂直或平行（直线模式）；第二种则是与垂直呈45度角（对角模式）。
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 我自己在上海，当然就是上海的喽
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 当然现在要进去的话也是以实习的身份进去
<nerver> ——！现在哪来的量子电脑
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 恩～～～慢慢来
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。這個太高深了
<lemonhall> nerver: RSA算法的话，在量子电脑一旦研究成功。。就是它死掉的那一天。。MD5这类散列算法。。。估计也会被瞬间攻破
<lemonhall> nerver: 还有就是量子传输计数，利用量子纠缠，传输信息。。理论上来说。。不可窃听
<nerver> 量子电脑，太科幻了，还有很长的时间要走
<lemonhall> nerver: 不怎么科幻。。。。我认识的一个博士就在搞这个。。。
<lemonhall> nerver: 他给我说过的事情比这个科幻多了
<nerver> 突然是我想起了三体
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 刚才 google 了一下，今天翻译的那一段更严格来说讲的是 SSL 欺骗
<nerver> lemonhall, 好强的博士，拜
<lemonhall> nerver: 其实当下最先进的，不可能破解的加密方式就是一次一密。。。
<yappy> How the /etc/shadow produce? By what method?
<nerver> lemonhall, 恩，不过这些太难理解了
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 随意了啦，MIB的话。。。不仅仅是可以针对SSL，这个东西在当年电话出现的时候就开始了，就是一种骗术。。
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 这个倒是提醒了我，如果想靠 SSL 来饭强并不是那么可靠的……
<nerver> 这死slalonetry真不好用
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: ...........你不知道伊朗的深度SSL包检测技术嘛。。。听说是美国卖给它的。。。SSL不那么可靠，但是总比没有强
<nerver> lemonhall, 太高深了，你们搞加密技术的？
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 呵呵，美帝的惯常做法，一边叱责伊朗搞封锁，一边还卖给它技术
<lemonhall> nerver: 你是大学生吧？这些都是ABC。。。。。。
<nerver> 额，什么是abc？
<lemonhall> nerver: 我什么都不是。。只是看过基础的密码学书而已，不是搞这些的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 楼下教英语的阿姨咋样了？
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 就像二战的时候，美国两边都卖武器，大发战争财
<nerver> 悲剧，看来很多常识我都木接触到呢
<nsdy> c++ iso标准要升级了。。。新标准叫做 iso 2011
<nsdy> iso c++ 2011
<NoIE> Colin-shzsc: 你聽誰說的？
<nerver> NoIE, 那个好像是家喻户晓的吧
<Colin-shzsc> NoIE: 忘了…… ^_^
<zhenbeiju55> 我也好多沒有接觸到
<NoIE> Colin-shzsc: 文革期间四人帮说的，你就别再传了。
 * Colin-shzsc 就猜到 NoIE 又想说是 xxx 在洗脑了
<nerver> zhenbeiju55, 额，你的名字@@！
<Colin-shzsc> NoIE: 实话说吧，是我另一英文老师说的，她与此同时还说过［六十四］那件事情外媒没有完全瞎说呢
<NoIE> Colin-shzsc: 我也遇到过这种英语老师，我只当她是只会讲话的鹦鹉罢了。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我错过了她。。。很遗憾
<tenzu> -_-??
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不想说了。。。缘分是稍纵即逝。。。。
<nerver> 。。。。。。
 * lemonhall http://www.jvcxp.com/simple/?t928380.html
<edison0354> lemonhall: 被别人把了？
<lemonhall> 看这个吧。。。一次一密
<zhenbeiju55> nerver, 我的是個好名字
 * lemonhall http://www.jvcxp.com/simple/?t928380.html 属于让20左右的男人看上去会比较兴奋的，密码学历史，碟战。。理论上来说，这种一次一密，不可破解
<zhenbeiju55> nerver, 嘿嘿
<zhenbeiju55> 你加密了 對面怎麽接收呀
<nerver> zhenbeiju55, 我突然想起了密码表
<zhenbeiju55> 如果可以接收的可以破解，就理論上能破解吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没有，我给了她暗示，当天她也出现了，但是我不够勇敢，没有上去和她继续亲密的说话，就这么错过去了。。。也不知道下一次巧遇是什么时候了
<nerver> 风雨里的
<nerver> 风语
<zhenbeiju55> nerver, 什麽密碼
<lemonhall> edison0354: 也许，我应该直接到楼下去找她？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唉，孤独心啊。。。 blueghost 唔。。也在啊
<nerver> 谍战片 风语 讲密码破解的
<zhenbeiju55> 回去了 各位88    ~
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么了啊
<blueghost> iso c++ 2011???
<blueghost> iso c++ 2011 标准 增加了什么
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没什么，我在讲楼下的一个英语老师。。我很心仪。。。
<blueghost> ......
<edison0354> lemonhall: 马上清明节了……
<blueghost> nsdy:) 新标准 定义了什么新的东西了？？？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 刚刚泡泡堂
<nsdy> blueghost:还没发布呢 只是确定更新，今年下半年才能发布新标准
<blueghost> nsdy:) 一点特性都还不知道吗？？
<nerver> lemonhall, 你们英语老师多大，不都是老太太么/
<blueghost> nsdy:) 我在 google
<nsdy> blueghost:到是有点 你看这个  http://www.cio.com.au/article/381241/iso_finalizes_c_update/
 * lemonhall 我刚夸完OPENOFFICE，它就让我失望来
<edison0354> lemonhall: 要制定英语老师攻略战吗？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 愚人节先试试呗
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。幸福是要靠自己争取的，而我。。。总是一个很被动的人。。所以。。。这几个星期内再看看吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………
<blueghost> 英文的吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 愚人节多好的机会啊！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 努力了。 你们都用英文 交流吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这前不着村，后不着店的日子，也就有个愚人节了
<blueghost> nsdy:) 如果修改 抽象函数 的定义方式就好了。 现在 必须预先指定 一个函数 为 virtual 。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔，是楼下一个幼儿英语教师。。教小孩子的。。。这个职业让我产生了非常大的好感，人又白净，漂亮。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 求老师抠抠
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你丫你不是YY到动漫里了吧……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 白净？要看你的标准了。 如果按照 黑人的标准， 我也算挺白净的了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。其实已经有两三年没看过动漫了
<lemonhall> tenzu: ..........
<nerver> lemonhall>> 我读高中时，旁边一所幼教学教，已经看清本质了
<nsdy> blueghost: 毕竟是一个大的升级 应该会把这些年积累的弊端去掉
<tenzu> edison0354: 今天有人跟我说现在的naruto挺好看，你看了么？
<lemonhall> nsdy: 基本上是不可能的。。。
<lemonhall> nsdy: C++标准和C++程序永远是两码事
<lemonhall> nerver: 唔。。。。。。。。
<wxm> tenzu, 现在是佐助单挑五影...
<tenzu> wxm: 群P么？
<lemonhall> wxm: 听说现在是。。西游记
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 確實不錯。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 不是。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 每次打都是1對1的，然後換個場地換個人再1對1.
<wxm> tenzu, 五影轮佐助
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你也加油。。。你是过来人了，我还在挣扎
<kenifanying> hook通常应该怎么翻译？
<nsdy> lemonhall: 没有标准 那来的进步 如果想要跟标准一样的话，就就使用comeau c++编译器，算是如今对标准执行严格的了
<wxm> lemonhall, 西游记是漫画
<nerver> wxm》月之眼计划真是一大败笔
<tenzu> one piece现在如何了？
<wxm> 自从月之眼计划开始 我就不看漫画了
<wxm> 老老实实的把动画看点就行了
<wxm> 后面太扯了
<lemonhall> wxm: 不是，我看了一个人吐槽，说现在的火影是西游记。。。。的山寨版。。具体我不知道
<nerver> wxm>> 看的恶心死了
<hymnusalae> 月之眼計劃把忍者大戰變成了魔法師大戰了。
<NoIE> 同感
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你丫的别讨论动漫了，回去泡妹子去！
<lemonhall> edison0354: ....................
<wxm> lemonhall, 你是不知道.不只现在的火影雷.死神也正在雷人当中
<nerver> wxm>> 看到鸣人，我就蛋疼
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<tenzu> 你们把主席给说跑了
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<wxm> nerver, - - .主角光环+嘴遁 = 无敌.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我泡妹子干嘛，下一次就是结婚了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 住你家楼下还是幼儿园在你家楼下？
<NoIE> roylez 是主席，记下记下。。。
<nerver> wxm>> 最恶心的，配恩被感化了。。。。。
<wxm> nerver, 淡定...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我公司的楼下。。。我8层，她7层。。。对方相当于也是一个公司，威廉英语。。。。你可以嗖嗖
<hymnusalae> wxm, 要說嘴炮功夫還是人家當媽呀……
<hymnusalae> nerver, >>是？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那没作战方案了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 要是住上下楼多好啊！各种YY啊！
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...............
<edison0354> lemonhall: 其实工作上下楼貌似也可以YY
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我昨晚已经练出了自动脑补钉宫声音的境界了
<nerver> wxm>> 不过有佐助的打斗场景还是很值得肯定的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 跟你讨论这种问题。。。。真是我的失败。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………
<wxm> nerver, 反正漫画越来越扯了.2012真的快来了.没一个能让我看得不蛋疼的..
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，你西安的来者？
<nerver> wxm>> one piece还好吧，你还看啥？
<Kandu> blueghost: 剛剛測試過了 ie9 也是不行的
<wxm> nerver, one piece是啥. 海贼?
<blueghost> nsdy:) 我关心 抽象函数 的定义 方式。 因为不是总会 事先 就会考虑到 一个函数 是否会被重载。 另一个 模板 可以实现 分离方式（忘了术语是什么了，就是不同于包含方式）就好了
<nerver> wxm>> 额
<wxm> nerver, 等更新太蛋疼了.现在就看看动画的火影.死神也懒得看了.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。原来威廉只有西安有啊
<Kandu> blueghost: ie 的 js 引擎太垃圾了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<wxm> nerver, 海贼据说很热血。但是没看过。害怕自己又蛋疼的通宵追进度
<edison0354> lemonhall: 而且是个连公司主页都不存在的小机构
<NoIE> 正在看的：海贼、神之、捏吉。
<nerver> wxm>> 海贼，搞笑居多啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。我喜欢小机构。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我也喜欢小城市
<edison0354> lemonhall: 打算咋攻略捏？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我还喜欢小女孩
<nerver> wxm>> 看过eva么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 愚人节约出来先？
<wxm> nerver, 恩. 有机会再看吧. 动不动就整几百集.吃不消了.
<edison0354> nerver: ……您这问题真有深度……
<blueghost> Kandu:) 哦
<wxm> nerver, 看过.
<hymnusalae> Kandu, IE 9 嗎？32還是64的？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 打算有机会主动吧。。。。要积极些，这个年纪已经不是什么期待邂逅的年纪了
<nerver> wxm>> 可以重复看啊，百看不厌
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 愚人节多好啊，你丫你还有机会，而且愚人节正好周五，下班以后……你懂得
 * lemonhall 我刚去看了火影。。发觉。。我。。。刚看到第200.。。。。
<nerver> edison0354>> ？神马深度？
<wxm> nerver, 火影都不知道重复了几遍了. 有时候觉得人真是抽的慌...
 * lemonhall 现在竟然已经400多了。。。
<edison0354> nerver: 有没看过EVA的吗==!
 * lemonhall 我老了。。。。。。。。。
<NoIE> 看过半部。
<nerver> edison0354>> 有啊，我边上很多人么看过
<wxm> lemonhall, 我记得火影230+才回归主线的吧
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 32
<wxm> lemonhall, 你太不给力了
<blueghost> 中国的 网页 太恶心了。
<nerver> edison0354>> 而且好多人不喜欢滴
<edison0354> nerver: ……
<blueghost> 搜索 iso c++ 2011 出来全部一样
<blueghost> 他奶奶 的
<nerver> edison0354>> 我是eva迷啊，看过无数遍了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你先说她认识你不……
<nerver> wxm>> 你看过lain？
<NoIE> 从佐助和名人在那两座雕像下决斗以后，动画和漫画都不好看了。
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 好吧，悲劇去吧。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 认识，那天和我两个人在电梯里，主动帮我按的电梯按钮。。然后说了好几句话
<tenzu> 动漫也又臭又长，远不如当年看乱马1/2的心情
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<wxm> nerver, 啥了.
<nerver> wxm>> 大和造房子就造了两月。。。。
<wxm> nerver, 我对英文不是很敏感...
<nerver> wxm>> lain 铃音 13集
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我有种动漫里的男猪的死党的感觉……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那种感觉……你懂得……
<Kandu> hymnusalae: 我不悲劇，因為不用ie。只是要給來訪問的 ie 用戶告示
<hymnusalae> Kandu, ……
<nerver> edison0354>> 哪个动漫里的？
<wxm> tenzu, 好老的名字。。。乱马
<edison0354> nerver: 随便哪个……
<edison0354> wxm: 还是挺好看的
<wxm> nerver, 没看过...我看动漫都是经过别人推荐
<nerver> edison0354>> 。。。。。
<wxm> edison0354, 恩. 确实好看.. 不过年代久远了
<blueghost> nsdy:) 还是 wiki 的详细， 我去研究一下
<nerver> wxm>> 你可以看看，又短又好
<wxm> nerver, 恩
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354:懂你妹。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<nerver> edison0354>> 日本动漫里的男猪大部分是SB，还有就是不死小强。。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 听说过恋爱中的女人，见识到了恋爱中的男淫……
<wxm> 挂掉了还怎么演...
<NoIE> nerver: 看只有女性角色的动漫吧！
<nerver> 谁挂了？
<edison0354> nerver: 对了，4月新番……星矢打拳……
<NoIE> edison0354: 什么？
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........恋你妹。。。我去NODE。JS群聊天去了。。。你好好的。。。
<wxm> nerver, 你不是说猪脚都是不死小强么..那必须的啊. 挂掉了还怎么叫猪脚啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哪里？
<tenzu> wxm: 你看过？
<edison0354> NoIE: 忘了叫啥了，也是车田正美的
<nerver> edison0354>> 我感觉eva里的角色算是正常的人了，很有人性的感觉
<wxm> tenzu, 乱马？-  - ... 挺出名的吧.没看过的是没有童年的吧
<edison0354> nerver: 废柴男猪……
<NoIE> edison0354: 冥王神话还是天界篇？
<edison0354> nerver: EVA的角色……正常……
<tenzu> wxm: 看来你是80后
<edison0354> NoIE: 不是星矢
<NoIE> edison0354: 我在上大学的时候看了两集天界篇，然后就没有下文了。
<nerver> edison0354>> 是活生生的人，有血有肉
<edison0354> NoIE: 那时候我在初三
<wxm> tenzu, 我90年的.不过跟89年的一届..^_^
<edison0354> nerver: 但不叫正常
<tenzu> wxm: slam dunk看过么？
<edison0354> tenzu: 您问的也很有深度……
<wxm> tenzu, 有悬念吗？
<tenzu> edison0354: 没觉得哪里有深度
<nerver> edison0354>> 这还不正常，有寂寞，有挣扎，害怕，高兴，喜欢，神经，分裂。。。。。除了人还有什么有这些感受
<wxm> tenzu, 必须看过
<edison0354> nerver: 我说人不正常……里面基本没几个正常人……
<tenzu> wxm: 看过乱马的不一定看过slam dunk，因为当时H漫已经横行天下了，很多人换了口味
<nerver> wxm>> 如果把他们放在现实中，我感觉那是再正常不过的人了。。。。。
<tenzu> wxm: 我就差点换了
<wxm> tenzu, ......这个. 精辟....
<nerver> edison0354>> 如果把他们放在现实中，我感觉那是再正常不过的人了。。。。。
 * edison0354 有人没看过数码宝贝吗？
<wxm> Effective Perl.是不是没有中文版的。有人知道吗？
<nerver> edison0354>> 这个真没几个人没看过吧
<wxm> edison0354, 看过一点点...感觉有点太2了.
<edison0354> wxm: ==!
 * edison0354 莫非你们都是80后怪蜀黍？
<wxm> edison0354, 出来的那会. 我已经长大了.. = =!
<edison0354> wxm: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我看過。
<nerver> 大家看看这个~~http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUzMDgxMjQw.html
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你也是80后怪蜀黍^_^
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 1-4都看過了。5看了開頭，攪基沒有看。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 4太猎奇了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。4受不了呀……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 1和3都不錯。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 3的曲子也很好。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 1代主要是OP和进化曲都是神曲级别的……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我只看过1
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 4看过半部左右
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 2看过几集
<nerver> edison0354>> 结局是个嘛来着，我都忘了，好像是打所有死去的酥麻宝贝结合体
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 3完全没看过
<edison0354> nerver: 恩
<nerver> edison0354>> 故事设定还是不错的
<edison0354> gingerbread: 俺表示俺用的是2.3
<edison0354> nerver: 额
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 3代比較好的曲子 OP the biggest dreamer，最後一集插曲 Primary colors，劇場版的插曲 夕陽的約束 都不錯。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 对了，一代的ED也不错
<blueghost> nsdy:) 你说 一般 新标准 出来后， gcc 什么时候会实现这个新标准。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 1代ED2不錯，ED1不好。
<hymnusalae> ED1太悶了。
<roylez_> 这里变幼儿园了
<nerver> edison0354>> 他还在纠结于gcc@@！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: keep on不错
<edison0354> nerver: ……
<edison0354> roylez_: 园长好
<nerver> roylez>> 幼儿园的只看喜羊羊的，那东西我不看的
 * edison0354 喜羊羊就是垃圾中的垃圾
<roylez_> nerver: 你是托儿所的
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 這不是面主席嗎？那是要大拜特拜的呀！
<hymnusalae> 不對，是面主席尾巴……
<roylez_> sanguosha 2.0 10%不动了，nnnd
<nerver> roylez>> 。。。。只是电视被小孩占过，他看喜羊羊的。。。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: Not currently playing咋说好点呢？
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁~~！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: Current song is not seekable
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 还有
<nerver> tenzu>> 哪个主席，那个写xterm配置的主席？
<roylez_> tenzu: sanguosha也不能玩了
<tenzu> roylez_: 为啥？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Current song is not seekable 是當前曲目無法斷點播放。
<roylez_> tenzu: 2.0的加载10%就停了
<tenzu> nerver: 在这儿混这么久连主席都不认得。。。
<nerver> tenzu>> 。。。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，不合适吧，断点续传是暂停了以后继续，这个是拖动进度条
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Not currently playing 的話，我不知道在什麽位置出現這個字，目前先翻譯成 目前不在播放 吧……
<tenzu> roylez_: 网址给我，我现在在同学家，传说中的16M无线
<nerver> tenzu>> 主席太多，分辨不了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 就这个意思，好难听……
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.sanguosha.com/act/guid/index.asp
<hymnusalae> nerver, 你這是反動！
<tenzu> nerver: 我的心中，只有一个主席
<edison0354> tenzu: Current song is not seekable，翻译
<roylez_> tenzu: windows下应该没问题
<nerver> hymnusalae>> 。。。。。
<hymnusalae> nerver, 公然說“多個主席”的觀點，是何居心？
<tenzu> edison0354: 无法找到当前歌曲
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, hello
<tenzu> roylez_: 点登录游戏？
<edison0354> tenzu: 意思是当前曲目无法拖动进度条那个意思，求组织语句……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你又调戏老外？
<nerver> hymnusalae>> 以上类容都是从网上粘贴过来的，谢绝跨省
<roylez_> tenzu: 对
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 先說明一下，調戲這個詞人家很可能知道什麽意思。
<roylez_> tenzu: 重启firefox，好了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: …………
<nerver> roylez>> 金主席~~拜！
<tenzu> roylez_: 完了，到现在还没进去
<hymnusalae> nerver, 你也“臨表涕淋，不知所言”了？
<tenzu> edison0354: 无法托动播放当前歌曲
<Destine> roylez, 拜！
<nerver> hymnusalae>> 。。。。。
 * tenzu 拜见悦姐
 * tenzu 拜见老小
 * pocoyo 拜见疼猪
<nerver> hymnusalae>> 想起了金主席的xterm配置，好东西啊
 * edison0354 拜你们
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 當前曲目不能托動？
<hymnusalae> nerver, ……
 * edison0354 给压岁钱
<roylez_> nerver: 党费税费交来
<saimazoon> hello, hymnusalae
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 和我翻的一样，感觉还是不舒服，还有，是拖动……
<roylez_> Destine: 好久不见
<nerver> roylez>> 还没入党，要让我入，求之不得啊
<saimazoon> hymnusalae, 你好
<roylez_> Destine: 记得踢几个人，否则irc就不好玩了
<edison0354> roylez_: 前几天你不是刚见了她？
<hymnusalae> saimazoon, hi
<Destine> tenzu, 拜疼疼
 * tenzu 拜见牛哥
<Destine> roylez, 有谁可以踢？
<edison0354> Destine: 你可以开始天书了
<roylez_> edison0354: ...度日如年的
<nsdy> blueghost:新标准出来后 gcc至少半年才有可能使用新标准....
<roylez_> Destine: edison0354
<edison0354> roylez_: 额
<Destine> edison0354, 我干嘛要天书。。。
<edison0354> roylez_: ……
<edison0354> Destine: 额，先翻译～
<blueghost> nsdy:) 哦， 谢谢
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 台灣方面叫快轉，你看呢？
<Destine> edison0354, 翻译？
<edison0354> Destine: 见gtalk
<saimazoon> 我今天去了在五到口的书店
<tenzu> 好久没去翻译了，惭愧。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额额额
<edison0354> saimazoon: 五道口
<saimazoon> 谢谢
<edison0354> saimazoon: :)
<gooripe> itrufeng: 在吗 ？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 另外，那個可以反過來說叫當前曲目只能順序播放。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 对啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 乱码的bug依旧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 也可以叫當前曲目不可改變播放進度。
<MaskRay> nsdy: 还好吧，http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.6/cxx0x_status.html
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 非当前播放，Not currently playing，咋样？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 会随时间改变的好不……
<tenzu> roylez_: 玩游戏还是弄个win7吧。我的win7黑了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不好。沒有這麽說的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额
<roylez_> ...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那就說成，不可更改播放進度。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 也不錯。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩！
<nerver> tenzu>> win7好多游戏不兼容
<tenzu> nerver: 例如？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: Not currently playing
<edison0354> nerver: 恩
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 話說Not currently playing 在哪裹出現的，給個信息。
<edison0354> roylez: 额
<tenzu> 神竟然穿这个马甲来了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我不知道這是哪的。
<nerver> tenzu>> 圣女之条件
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 在嗎？
<tenzu> nerver: Hgame？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 就是不是现在播放的曲目的那个意思
<nerver> tenzu>> 不是，格斗类的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃，位置呢？是在曲目列表中的嗎？
<tenzu> nerver: 虚拟机装个98,玩儿去吧
<nsdy> MaskRay: 对于新版本 gcc不会反应那么快的...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: C语言无力啊……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 什麽壓力？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看源码才知道在哪里啊……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃，不是，我是說這個在界面上的位置。
<nerver> tenzu>> 装个xp挺好的，搞个双系统
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看不到
<tenzu> nerver: win7+XP？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我找找。
<nerver> tenzu>> arch+xp
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我晕，我被先前的那个人误导了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这句话意思是无正在播放……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 源码里有段注释大概说清楚意思了
<tenzu> nerver: 最近哪个arch源比较给力？自从没了powerpill，我这儿憋屈死了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯，那個是不是“播放列表為空的意思”
<happyaron> hymnusalae: ?
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 怎麽加入 Gnome 的翻譯組？
<MaskRay> nsdy: 最觉得最方便的 auto 和 lambda 都有了，其他无所谓了
<MaskRay> nsdy: 我觉得最方便的 auto 和 lambda 都有了，其他无所谓了
<nerver> tenzu>> 我这速度都好啊，用的163
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不是，就是pause或stop的意思
<nerver> 2m的能上260多
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你看不下去我这样翻译了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，播放就緒。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不是，我聽說有幾千個。
<TopWinStudio> 有首歌是叫什么功夫小工来的，
<TopWinStudio> 谁知道？我忘记是啥了
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 中国功夫
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 加上未來10年內我可能都會使用 Gnome，如果 Gnome 或者 Linux 或者人類沒有消失的話。
<TopWinStudio> 不是，歌。女人唱的，很可爱的。
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 站似一棵松那个？
<TopWinStudio> 诶，对。
<TopWinStudio> 叫啥来的？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 咦，前几天问你你不是说你不用？
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 中国功夫啊，我不是说了
<happyaron> edison0354: 你和他说一下吧。。。我忙悲剧了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我找找……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, E17情況不容樂觀。FreeBSD的維護比較早了，而且沒有 Entrance 和合適的風格。
<TopWinStudio> 哦。不是那个。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: …………………………
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 而且好多組件沒有，很不爽。
<nerver> tenzu>> Server = http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch 这个也很快啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<blueghost> 新的 c++ 标准 包含 了 正则 的标准库， qt4 也自带了 对应的， 该选哪个呢
<franj> blueghost: boost的...
<tenzu> nerver: 不知道是不是我学校的网络不好，国内几个源速度都不行
<blueghost> franj:) ...... 没用过 boost 的
<tenzu> nerver: 前几天vbox装了个X64的，更新慢死了。以前用的美国源也不行
<MaskRay> blueghost: pcre...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你等等……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我不急。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我只用过 qt4 的
<nerver> tenzu>> 用用台湾的源试试
<tenzu> nerver: 也试了，有时候甚至连不上，我都快哭了
<tenzu> nerver: 曾经连续好几天，pacman -Syu连extra都读一半挂了
<nerver> tenzu>> 那可能是你那网络的问题
<TopWinStudio> 不是中国功夫。
<TopWinStudio> 是一个女的唱的。
<TopWinStudio> 非诚勿扰里面总有那个曲。
<nerver> tenzu>> 正在同步软件包数据库...
<nerver>  core 已经是最新版本
<nerver>  extra 已经是最新版本
<nerver>  community 已经是最新版本
<nerver>  archlinuxfr 已经是最新版本
<^k^> nerver:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusalae> TopWinStudio, gee gee gee gee baby baby 那個？
<alvin_rxg> http://jandan.net/2011/03/30/dadada-dadada.html
<MaskRay> 不带 recursion 的 re 不予考虑。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/l10n/l10n-guide-zh-cn.pdf
<tenzu> nerver: 哼哼，被kk爆菊了吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这是一个
<TopWinStudio> 不是吧。我记得是叫什么 什么小攻。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://live.gnome.org/TranslationProject/ContributeTranslations/zh
<^k^> ⇪ title: TranslationProject/ContributeTranslations/zh - GNOME Live!
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 另一个
<TopWinStudio> 绝世小攻
<TopWinStudio> 对
<nerver> tenzu>> 那个终端下的irc软件叫嘛？xchat实在受不了这托盘图标了
<MaskRay> blueghost: qt 的 regex 看上去很弱。。http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_regular_expression_engines
<tenzu> nerver: irssi
<sharpshooter> mirc也不错呗
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/classroom/20101120/%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E5%AF%B9%E8%87%AA%E7%94%B1%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6%E8%BF%9B%E8%A1%8C%E6%9C%AC%E5%9C%B0%E5%8C%96.pdf
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 刚发现还有这个
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 但 我习惯了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 里面还有更多的pdf
<tenzu> nerver: 可以参考我的配置，几下搞定
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我怎麽覺得比 Gentoo 文檔翻譯麻煩多了……
<nerver> tenzu>> 好，马上去搞
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 囧
<MaskRay> 重复造轮子的事好多。。
<MaskRay> 为什么不齐心改善 pcre。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 文档就是单纯的翻译，这个有些格式问题的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我知道了，因為一個用 xml 一個用po的……
<hymnusalae> s/xml/diff
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不是，软件里的东西有格式要求，文档的话能看就行……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 阿荣那个pdf里很多要求的，我看完直接晕了
 * happyaron PDF update working in progress...
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥？
<tenzu> 老小辛苦了
<edison0354> happyaron: 我很怀疑明天能不能给你……
<happyaron> edison0354: 加油加油
<alvin_rxg> 现在油很贵
 * edison0354 俺明天公历生日，你们都懂的
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼疼辛苦了
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 未来十年你都用GNOME？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 你太给力了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<tenzu> happyaron: 我不辛苦，我睡觉睡得脖子疼
<lemonhall> edison0354: ？？？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不能再換了，會死人的……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 泡妞去！
<blueghost> nsdy:) 对了 c 语言标准 是不是自动 包含在 c++语言标准的
<MaskRay> edison0354: 你上次好像过过一次了？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 同感。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 和女人一样，不能换的太勤快
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 每次換的時候手都賤要玩些別的，重裝個3次後發現2個月過去了……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 那是农历
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你们都懂的
<happyaron> edison0354: 哈哈，那四月一日吧
 * edison0354 Party _Mode为啥是全屏？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我玩过GNOME，KDE玩了一两天就觉得太慢了
<edison0354> happyaron: 因为我过了生日，所以第二天是4.1
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 然后还玩过XUBUNTU的那个。。叫啥？
<blueghost> nsdy:) 例如 c99增加的特性， 在它之后 新的c++标准 都会包含 c99的特性
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: XFCE...
<MaskRay> edison0354: ...
<happyaron> xfce就是旧版gnome
<edison0354> happyaron: party mode为啥是全屏模式？
<happyaron> 重复造轮子，还是别人用旧的
<edison0354> happyaron: party就这么给力？
<happyaron> edison0354: 感觉是开晚会的时候用的吧？
<nsdy> blueghost: 这个就不清楚了，嘿嘿。不过c和c++迟早会分开的
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: 我和谐了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 那时候只用播放器当点播机啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我意思是party，你懂得
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯。。。
<flh> hi
 * tenzu 睡觉了，白白all
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍮ 
<edison0354> happyaron: 专门有个条目叫translator-credits……
<nsdy> Firefox 4 for Mobile http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/firefox-4-for-mobile/
<happyaron> edison0354: 当然咯
<flh> 我的字体是不是有问题？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你又不忙了？
<happyaron> edison0354: 程序帮助菜单里的翻译者信息出自这里。
<edison0354> flh: 叔叔好！编码没问题
<flh> edison0354: 谢谢小朋友
<happyaron> edison0354: 咋不忙
<happyaron> edison0354: 就是累了休息下，出来说两句。
<edison0354> happyaron: 忙啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: 做题，做事。。。
<blueghost> nsdy:) 哦， 感觉 c++ 新标准 增加了很多 新关键字 和语法。 都有点不认识 了
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<blueghost> nsdy:) 不过 新标准有很多新东西， 将 以前的一些 技术变成没必要了
<happyaron> C++嘛，加了又加，时刻保持新鲜感，随时都让你不认识。
<blueghost> happyaron:)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 又要 再学一次了
<edison0354> happyaron: Funda Wang <fundawang@gmail.com>，这是谁？
<microcai> happyaron:  +1
<flh> 不知道有没有朋友在colinux上弄出声音来？
<happyaron> edison0354: 你访问team首页的那位从未谋面的人物 :
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩，现在还在工作不？
<edison0354> happyaron: 写着是总协调人还是什么来者
<nerver> tenzu》这东西真有点不习惯。。。你配置是哪篇帖子
<happyaron> edison0354: 没见他出现
<edison0354> happyaron: 你都没见过？？！！！！
<blueghost> void main的用法并不是任何标准制定的[4] [5]，是Microsoft制定的。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 忙完了？
<blueghost> 在网上看过一个文章 声讨这个 做法的， 原来 void main 是微软出来的啊
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我现在发现中文的长句子我都念不通……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 定语，状语一多就恶心掉了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 給一些例子？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 放到 Oicebot 的 tips 裏去？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我改的稍微顺一点了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 无法将 %2$d 个文件中的 %1$d 个以目标设备支持的格式所转换，而且也没有与该设备支持的格式所对应的编码器。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 将要转换的音轨的格式都不被目标设备所支持，而且也没有与该设备支持的格式所对应的编码器。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你能念通不？念不通的话我再想办法改
<robots> squid
<happyaron> edison0354: 历史上是见过的，前一段时间Gtalk说过几句话。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 现在休息会儿，我可以说话了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我把rhythmbox，banshee的坑都占上了……
 * edison0354 强力挖坑ing
<MaskRay> blueghost: 出处？
<void1> 谁能把wget的那个翻译错误给改了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 呃，悲劇呀。
<edison0354> void1: 说
<robots> squid怎么用
<happyaron> void1: 已经改很久了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這想念通有些難。
<edison0354> happyaron: 是说那个ETA？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 忘了， 大体是 骂 大学 教编程 的老师的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: None of the tracks to be transferred are in a format supported by the target device, and no encoders are available for the supported formats.
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 第一句。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: %d of the %d files to be transferred are not in a format supported by the target device, and no encoders are available for the supported formats.
<blueghost> 谁帮我扫扫忙
<blueghost> 谁帮我扫扫盲
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 翻吧，组织好语句
<blueghost> ansi 和 iso 怎么理解
<void1> happyaron: 只有ubuntu还是能够反应到其他发行版里去的?
<blueghost> ansi C, iso C++???
<edison0354> void1: GNOME都行
<void1> blueghost: 美国国家标准和国际标准组织呀
<edison0354> void1: 等等，我错了
<blueghost> 有 ANSI C++ 的吗
<happyaron> void1: 所有发行版
<MaskRay> blueghost: 那应该不可靠吧
<happyaron> void1: 只不过需要点时间，更新coreutils
<robots> :-))
<edison0354> happyaron: 那是在GNOME这里翻译的？
<void1> happyaron: 我用的gentoo，到现在还没有更新，网上搜arch也还没有被更新...
<blueghost> void1:) 哦， C 的标准 是 美国出的？ C++标准是 国际标准组织 出的？？？
<gooripe> http://blog.gooripe.com/   is the best iphone dev blog
<edison0354> happyaron: UB的banshee用的是master还是1.8的那个分支？还有几号冻结源码包？
<void1> happyaron: 这是一个什么样的机制？怎么能保证翻译的东西能被大家所用？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我还有700条干完这个
<blueghost> void1:) 怎么 俩 父子语言 的标准 由俩 组织 分别制定啊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, %2$d 個文件中有 %1$d 個既不是設備支持的格式，也沒有轉換器可以將它們轉換成設備支持的格式。
<blueghost> void1:) C99 是 ANSI 的还是 ISO的
<void1> blueghost: ansi = American National Standards Institute
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 目標沒有翻，因為那個太莫名其妙了。
<void1> blueghost: 是什么我就不知道了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 第二句是 所有要求轉換的音規都不是設備支持的格式，也沒有可用的轉換器將它們轉換成設備支持的格式。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 将要传送的～～～～（接你的）
<blueghost> happyaron:) 知道 C99 是 ISO C99 还是ANSI C99。 WIKI 说的很模糊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 第一句改下 需要傳送的 %2$d 個文件中有 %1$d 個既不是設備支持的格式，也沒有可用的轉換器能將它們轉換成設備支持的格式。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就這樣。
<edison0354> happyaron: 将要传送的 %2$d 个文件中的 %1$d 个既不是目标设备所支持的格式，也没有编码器可以将它们转换为其支持的格式
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 将要把，不是需要把
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 一樣，因為是用戶要求軟件做的，需要是用戶需要。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 而且都轉不了了，所以未來也不會轉，所以不存在將。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不一样滴，需要是你内心想的，to be 是你已经点了transfer，机器已经开动了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 隨意。你看吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我好蛋疼……
<blueghost> nsdy:) 好像 应该是 ANSI/ISO C99 是吧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 或者就 要傳送的 xxx 就行了。
<happyaron> edison0354: translationproject.org
<hymnusalae> 第二句是 所有要傳送的音軌都不是 ……
<MaskRay> blueghost: ANSI C(C89) 在1990年被采纳为 ISO 标准，叫 C90，两者基本上是一样东西
<happyaron> void1: 是gentoo更新太慢
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這個網站怎麽了？我看 zh-tw 就用這個通知的。
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道，先翻译master，再往stable合并
<MaskRay> happyaron: 地图炮。。。
<happyaron> void1: 直接加入到release tarball
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> blueghost: 不知道
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個不算地圖炮吧……
<edison0354> happyaron: 咋合并？到时候俺问你……
<happyaron> edison0354: ??
<edison0354> happyaron: 几号捏？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 通知啥？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 啥叫地图炮？
<edison0354> happyaron: 不知道咋把master合并到1.8……俺菜……原谅俺……
<edison0354> happyaron: 就是地图炮
<happyaron> edison0354: 到时候我帮你弄。
<edison0354> happyaron: 全地图攻击
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我是在 zh-tw-l10n 郵件列表中的，他們每出一個新文件就發個郵件給我： [Zh-l10n] New: man-db-manpages-2.6.0-pre1 (0%, 412 untranslated)
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 有点明白了， iso 先制定，然后 ansi 采用。 然后就叫 ansi/iso
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道是啥玩意儿
<nsdy> blueghost:恩
<blueghost> 对吧
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 翻譯就直接回郵件加 .po 附件就好。
<edison0354> happyaron: 就是全屏攻击的招数
<blueghost> nsdy:) MaskRay 谢谢了
<edison0354> happyaron: 大概这样理解吧……
<sharpshooter> ...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 地圖炮原來是按屏幕上的單位殺傷的，因為戰棋游戲中一般都是1v1，戰鬥也是用動畫的，只有這樣的大範圍技能會直接在屏幕上顯示。
<MaskRay> 只知道机战地图炮。。
<MaskRay> blueghost: 反了。。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) ....
<happyaron> hymnusalae: zh-cn也是 i18n-zh@googlegroups.com
<blueghost> 哦
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 地圖炮是從機戰系列游戲中出來的名詞。因為它有個特點是不分敵我，因此會誤傷友軍或者盟軍。所以地圖炮現在指必然會傷害索然無辜人士的言論攻擊，或者類似表述。
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦。。。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 哦。
<MaskRay> 还真是机战里出来的啊
<hymnusalae> happyaron, i18n-zh@goooglegroups.com 也有這樣的郵件是吧？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你論文大戰鬥裏友軍隨便有這麽強力的東西嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你cp的还是手打的？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 手打。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ?
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你语文很好！
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, advanced war = 大戰鬥。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 高级战争吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那是個游戲。中文一般都叫大戰。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 和火紋并稱主機上的戰棋雙星。
<void1> happyaron: 你说的加入release tarball 是哪里的? ftp.gnu.org上下载的最新版本，并没有修正这个翻译
<Colin-shzsc> 话说看惯了简化字就老是第一眼会搞混繁体的“门”（門）和“斗”（鬥）
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 呵呵。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我 awds 被卡在 hard campaign 的打第一座 obelisk 的那关了。太难了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 给推荐个 录制cctv5节目的程序来？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我还是把那些人都练上去再试试
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那你要試試火紋蒼炎 Maniac Mode + Fixed Growth 嗎？
<hymnusalae> ……
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 还是有个问题 新的 c++标准 为什么不叫 ANSI/ISO C++ 呢？ 而单独叫 ISO C++NE
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 他下了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 還有什麽其它的嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 啥？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我要重啟了，之前我再看幾個你覺得惡心的吧。
<blueghost> 美国标准局不采用了吗
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，暂时没
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 哦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 等
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我打fuzzy的
<edison0354> hymnusalae:      * Founder/owner runs it -- support a small business
<edison0354> hymnusalae: Rhythmbox is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,\n
<edison0354> but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of\n
<edison0354> MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the\n
<edison0354> GNU General Public License for more details.\n
<^k^> edison0354:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Rhythmbox ……那個是 GPL 上的那段字嗎……
<Loongjiang> ED,你快出局了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 是的
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 俺回来了
<Loongjiang> 去哪回来了
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 去哪回来了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 先說第一個。我看到台灣的曾老總翻譯的是： 由創始者/擁有者所營運--支持小型事業.
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 从kk那里
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你可能參考。
<Loongjiang> edison0354: kk?不懂
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 机器人
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 对
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 後面那個。 我們發布Rhythmbox希望它能有它的用途，但是我們不對Rhythmbox做任何保証。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 對什麽？
 * edison0354 马上熄灯
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 知道了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 还有500行，估计也就100来个条目了
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 88
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 99
<Loongjiang> 十十
<happyaron> void1: 呃，那就下载这个 http://translationproject.org/PO-files/zh_CN/wget-1.12-pre7.zh_CN.po
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不知道有啥好办法
<happyaron> void1: 然后msgfmt -cv *.po -o wget.mo
<void1> happyaron: 看名字就不是正式版的po...
<happyaron> hymnusalae: :
<happyaron> hymnusalae: :)
<void1> happyaron: 为什么pre中没错的，正式版中会错？
<pocoyo> happyaron: gmlive 原来可以 也不知道是我网速的问题还是咋的 这两天一直断断续续的。但是cctv10录起来还是很正常 奇怪了。
<happyaron> void1: 可能正式版加错了po :(
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个地方的po怎么提交？
 * edison0354 2分钟左右熄灯
<void1> happyaron: 碰到这样的情况怎么办？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没有这样看过。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 錯了。改成  我們發布Rhythmbox希望它能有它的用途，但是我們不對Rhythmbox做包括可能的商用或者特殊領域可用性保証在內的任何保証。詳情請見 GNU General Public License。
<happyaron> edison0354: 申请加入tp
<happyaron> edison0354: 然后邮件提交
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> void1: 找翻译者修改，并且要修改过的po
<void1> 不过话说，pre7里eta的翻译真怪...估时...
<edison0354> happyaron: 写GPL还是GNU General Public License？
<happyaron> void1: 然后找软件作者，让它加入正确的po
<happyaron> edison0354: 哪里？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我們發布Rhythmbox希望它能有它的用途，但是我們不對Rhythmbox做包括可能的商用或者特殊領域可用性保証在內的任何保証。詳情請見 GNU General Public License。
<edison0354> happyaron: 速度，马上熄灯
<happyaron> edison0354: GNU 通用公共许可证
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<void1> happyaron: 所以前面问有没有一个机制来统一做这些事情的
<happyaron> void1: 没有
<blueghost> happyaron:) 貌似 翻译 qt4 的方式 和 gtk的不同， 是吗， 我 很少接触过 翻译(英文太烂)
<void1> happyaron: 那debian或者ubuntu有没有自己的po库?
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 再改成 我們發布Rhythmbox希望它能發揮它的用途，但是我們不對Rhythmbox作包括類似商用或者特殊領域適用性的暗示保証在內的任何保証。詳情請見 GNU General Public License。
<void1> happyaron: 比如说wget的事情，如何能知道该找谁
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 對于最後那個 GPL 的話，我估計網上有很多跟隨 GPL 一起翻譯的內容，你可能參考那個。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, GNU 通用公共許可証這個能翻譯嗎？這個中文翻譯不受官方保護的吧？
<happyaron> blueghost: :)
<happyaron> void1: ubuntu有
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好像是有的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 而且UBUNTU的翻译方式明显高效
<happyaron> void1: 你直接发邮件到 i18n-zh@googegroups.com，这里就有人知道
<happyaron> lemonhall: ubuntu的方式明显质量差
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 官方不是只保護原文嗎？GPL裏不是寫了不容許任何形式的修改嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 要翻译的
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 作为参考译文。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 唔。。。我可能只用默认软件吧
<happyaron> lemonhall: ubuntu的翻译现在基本上只做ubuntu自己的那些软件
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ubuntu 的翻译方式如何 应用到 qt4程序呢， 貌似 qt4的翻译 是.qm的
<happyaron> lemonhall: 其他翻译直接导入
<happyaron> blueghost: qm <-> po 的方法
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我看錯了。
<void1> happyaron: 不翻墙还上不了...
<mofli> happyaron: 每一个软件作者，都配一个秘书翻译，最高效了。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 还是不大了解， 需要时再看把
<happyaron> void1: 直接发邮件
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我不太懂的，我以前只做过一件事情，就是WORDPRESS0。9版本的PO翻译。。。
<happyaron> mofli: 那秘书得会多少语言啊。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 有没有将 中文翻译英文的（貌似这样很怪）
<lemonhall> happyaron: 蛮荒的时代啊
<mofli> 只会中文就可以
<happyaron> lemonhall: :)
<mofli> 福利
<happyaron> blueghost: 有类似的吧
<lemonhall> happyaron: 后来发觉UBUNTU可以在线用那个LA￥！@#￥。NET翻译。。顿时觉得好先进
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦， 那好吧， 我的东西 全部用中文吧， 到时找人翻译英文。
<mofli> blueghost: 对头
<blueghost> :)
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 开头英文，到时候翻译成中文的好…… 个人观点
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 家呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 没开学？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 但我英文烂的 一塌糊涂
<happyaron> lemonhall: launchpad用一会儿就疲劳了。
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 下课了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 幸福的学生生活阿
<sharpshooter> 下课了？
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<sharpshooter> 都半夜了
<hymnusalae> mofli, 是一個軟件作者配上百個秘書翻譯……
 * lemonhall 睡觉去了，你们加油。。。。翻译纯属体力活。。。。
<mofli> hymnusalae: 。那吃不消的。软件没写完，人没了。
<alvin_rxg1> 你们是在翻译游戏嘛？
 * lemonhall DJGPP当年我翻译了3章都快累死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 我准备入手新台式机呢
<hymnusalae> mofli, 呃……你拿小秘當什麽呢！！！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 还没想好买啥额
<mofli> hymnusalae: 那你当什么呢？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 随便买吧，性能肯定比你的笔记本好的，何况你又不玩游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 专门跑游戏的游戏机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 玩
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: ...
<hymnusalae> mofli, 秘書……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 就是为了玩游戏的
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 500€很强了吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 不知道呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 貌似 350就很强了，不带显示器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在还是买车比较诱惑
<mofli> 就是没游戏玩。连个塔防的游戏都没。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你才1分钟的路……买自行车嘛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备去学车
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是阿。周末出去玩阿
<hymnusalae> 500歐元……我也就能搞個500歐姆呀……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，那不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买个2手车阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 周末转悠去
<blueghost> 追求平等多元化就是“左派”了吗？就是要支持“共产主义”了吗？
<mofli> 1分钟的路？建议买一个轿子。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 几千块貌似很不错的一辆车。以前住的学生宿舍旁边就有个卖旧车的场所，车都几千块
<blueghost> 共产主义什么时候追求平等多元化 了， 至少中国的 gcd 没见过 追求平等多元化
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 相当于人民币 多少啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是阿
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 后面加个0就是人民币
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没车真不行
<mofli> blueghost: 你个死家伙。明ip的，别在这里瞎说
<blueghost> .....
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 时光小偷
<hymnusalae> mofli, 暗 IP 也沒有用。
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 這插件好呀。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 几万块的 的车 在中国算便宜吗
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 你這個亂入政治的手法太不高明了。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 奇瑞小破车的价位
<mofli> 提醒下他。他脑袋不清晰了
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我看 的是维基 提名管理员 的一些 看法而已
<alvin_rxg> 几年前，据说奇瑞的车上个坡都难
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是 便宜了?? 几成新 啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 7,8成都有的，一般保养都挺好的
<mofli> QQ? 1.0排量？
<alvin_rxg> mofli: xD
<mofli> 啥坡哦
<alvin_rxg> mofli: 细节上不清楚
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 对了。 白天我就问了， 你不在
<mofli> 别人新手，啥坡都困难。 lol
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 之前上课
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在当前， 中国 的物价 与 德国的物价 哪个 更高啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 单说物价，还是相对当地收入？
<mofli> 相对也不准确。
<mofli> 没得比
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这我倒没想到。 就说 当地人 对于 买粮食 感不感觉得吃力
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 相对当地收入，相对于单身的一个人，那没问题……可很多德国人是一个人工作，养两三个人
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 就是说还是一样。 很多 也会感到 手紧洛
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 对，但这和国内不一样的手紧……国内小家庭3口，两口子挣钱的
<mofli> 德国有一个啥小镇，推广自行车，每台3000欧元的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<alvin_rxg> mofli: 宝马牌？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那我不去德国了， 在找 个 物价低的地方
<mofli> 那谁知道。所以不要比。没法比。
<blueghost> 危机 的管理人 选举 在对骂， 好像 是 大陆人（猜的）和香港人对骂
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 那邊經常吵，上次shizhao的事也是。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 第一次看。 以前 只是 看 文章而已
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 自從shizhao那個事之後，上面那個條只要一出事我就關閉了。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 要不是 Wikipedia 那麽嚴的規定在那，早就打起來了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 自从那事出现，我再也不编辑中文wikipedia了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, shizhao 那個？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 嗯
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 表示 不了解 什么 shizhao
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 是 Wikipedia 早期中文貢獻者了。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 哦， 怎么了
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 關鍵是幾個小的失誤加有人起哄把他搞了。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 表示 我 out 了， 而且 对 wiki 的这些事也不了解
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 亂的很，人家那已經成政壇了……
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 哦
<blueghost> 我去看看， 我找到他的用户页了
<blueghost> 他的博客被屏蔽了， 搞得那么大吗
<sharpshooter> exit
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 他是中立人士，博客本來就屏蔽。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 哦
<alvin_rxg1> 德先生…… - -!
<knownbad> gebjgd: 咦，买了车？
<knownbad> 可以当的士师父。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 想
<gebjgd> knownbad, 先学驾照
<gebjgd> knownbad, 准备马上报名学车
<knownbad> 我是说当朋友的的士
<systemf1> install: 无法获取"r8192s_usb.ko" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录
<knownbad> 开车满容易的，开的好就得花时间。
<systemf1> 怎么办大侠们帮帮？
<systemf1> drwxr-xr-x 3 systemf1 systemf1   4096 2009-07-08 17:26 firmware
<systemf1> drwxr-xr-x 3 systemf1 systemf1   4096 2009-07-08 17:26 HAL
<systemf1> drwxr-xr-x 2 systemf1 systemf1   4096 2009-07-08 17:26 ieee80211
<systemf1> -rw-r--r-- 1 systemf1 systemf1     54 2009-07-08 17:26 ifcfg-wlan0
<systemf1> -rw-r--r-- 1 systemf1 systemf1   1147 2009-07-08 17:26 Makefile
<systemf1> -rw-r--r-- 1 root     root          0 2011-03-31 00:24 modules.order
<^k^> systemf1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<systemf1> 新手，不好意思
<blueghost> 看了 shizhao 罢免 案 的介绍， 没 经历过 还真不知道怎么回事， 只看介绍， 看不出个大概
<systemf1> http://s2.kimag.es/view/35916464.png
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 那個你要從第1次看，所以不要浪費時間了。
<blueghost> :) 在看 shizao 本人的说法
<blueghost> hymnusalae:)
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 你是 insmod 的嗎？
<systemf1> r8192s_usb.ko是我自己加上的，错误的，
<systemf1> hymnusalae, make
<systemf1> make install
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 不是，關鍵是我現在都不知道你的是什麽情況。
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 能把問題說的再清楚些嗎？
<systemf1> 不知道这个8192su无线网卡如何安装，是上网本自带的
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 先把你要做什麽，什麽系統，什麽版本，相關硬件的品牌、型號，內核的版本都說一下。
<systemf1> 安装8192无线网卡，ubuntu 10.04版本 长城A89上网本 Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l
<systemf1> 驱动是rl8192su_linux_2.6.0002.0708.2009
<systemf1> hymnusalae, http://code.bulix.org/k1rpg7-79623
<hymnusalae> systemf1, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/218833 有一個我看來可能比較像的情況，可能是內核的配置問題。
<hymnusalae> systemf1, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1572991.html 如果有時間也可以看下這個。這個可能更好。
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] Installing drivers for ASUS USB N10 [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 上面那個可能是錯的，不要看了，直接看下面的。
<tone> 小弟求个东西
<systemf1>  hymnusalae 你是说 ASUS SUB N10 ?
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 怎麽了？
<tone> 大家有没有JS控件    就单纯显示时间的
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 他用的驅動和你的好像一樣。你可以看一下。
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 編譯錯誤的處理方法。
<systemf1> hymnusalae,在哪里能下载？
<systemf1> hymnusalae, 可以 sudo apt-get install ?
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 下載？你看他上面怎麽說的。
 * hymnusalae 睡了。
<hymnusalae> systemf1, 有問題的話我建議你明天上行9點左右，或者明天中午再來，人比較多。
<tone>  - -@
<systemf1> hymnusalae, 非常感谢您和^k^
<hymnusalae> systemf1, ^k^是機器人。
<hymnusalae> tone, 怎麽了？
<systemf1> 哦？厉害
<systemf1> hymnusalae, 谢谢您了晚安
<systemf1> 我去试试
<systemf1> 886
<hymnusalae> tone, 我不知道。
<hymnusalae> tone, 我不是搞JS的。
<tone> 郁闷了  我很郁闷阿  我google了很久 都没找到
<tone> 现在网上的帖子 都是转载的   互相抄袭  。。。
<tone> 谁能帮帮我马
<tone> 明天就交任务了
<tone> 交不上去 经理要骂人了
<alvin_rxg1> tone: search english...
<hymnusalae> tone, 在外面說。
<tone> 告诉你个密码阿  我的英语都没级了
<hymnusalae> tone, 我不知道。
<alvin_rxg1> tone: 当务之急还是英语重要，不然以后你还是要在那堆相互抄堆文章里去找你要的答案
<alvin_rxg1> =.=
<tone_> 也是 英语是要学阿
<hymnusalae> tone_, 我們能在外面說嗎？我不太喜歡密語，因為不是見不得人的事。
<hymnusalae> tone_, 我不是學計算機的。
<alvin_rxg1> tone_: http://javascript.internet.com/time-date/ <= 我不知道你的要求是怎么样的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Time and Date Scripts: The JavaScript Source
<tone_> 好好的  好的
<tone_> 谢谢  但我进去之后  我基本看不懂什么阿
<tone_> msg
<alvin_rxg1> 我刚吃饭去了…… =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 我也刚吃饭去了
<alvin_rxg1> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 1分钟路程太爽了
<alvin_rxg1> 是啊，要是我到学校也这么近就好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 继续找阿
<alvin_rxg1> 呃……已经很近了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 骑车5分钟？
<alvin_rxg1> 没，3分钟走，1分钟 straßebahn
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 那也够近了
<alvin_rxg1> 走慢点15分钟……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 还在用awesome？
<alvin_rxg1> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 听说过nx 么？
<alvin_rxg1> 什么东西？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, google
<alvin_rxg1> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 很不错的东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 天天用到
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道是啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, http://www.nomachine.com/
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<microcai> alvin_rxg1: 诶，墙外的自由啊
<gebjgd> microcai, 偷渡
<alvin_rxg1> microcai: what's up
 * microcai systemd-21 发布啦！！！！
<gebjgd> microcai, 这个有什么惊喜的？
 * microcai 添加了个新目录。/ run 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-31
<Pip> yao_ziyuan, OMG
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍟ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 安静啊
<^k^> Loongjiang, 你能告诉我有什么八卦吗？  ㍟ 
<Loongjiang> ubuntu-cn的新版什么时候发布啊
<Loongjiang> ^k^: ubuntu-cn的新版什么时候发布啊
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我不明白。  ㍟ 
<Loongjiang> 你是什么鸟东西啊
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 你是什么东西啊
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我想了很多关于计算机编程。  ㍟ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 哦,想那 么多,有什么收获呢
<^k^> Loongjiang, 有趣。  ㍟ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: ubuntu的新版什么时候发布啊
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 愚蠢的家我
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 愚蠢的家伙
<^k^> Loongjiang, 你那愚蠢的家？  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^:你-- 愚蠢的家伙
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我会记得你说，当机器人在世界服用。  ㍠ 
<blueghost> ^k^ 你这个 管理机器人， 弄一个 适用 ubuntu新手 常见 的 Q&A 好吗
<^k^> blueghost, 谢谢你的信息。  ㍠ 
<blueghost> ^k^ 带 带 新手
<^k^> blueghost, 我们还在谈论它呢？  ㍠ 
<blueghost> ^k^ 在来个 新版本 倒计时。
<^k^> blueghost, 这是很久以前。  ㍠ 
<blueghost> ^k^ 为什么不继续呢
<^k^> blueghost, 因为你问我。  ㍠ 
<linuxdog> hi all, good morning
<OT_iux> ...
<OT_iux> ^k^ 不是机器人么
<OT_iux> linuxdog: good morning
<OT_iux> 喔 AI talk
<^k^> OT_iux, 因为你问我。  ㍠ 
<OT_iux> 趁黑皮不在
<OT_iux> 偷偷拉过来
<linuxdog> 黑皮是谁啊？
<ofan> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/geyis/itsyos_a_simple_380_byte_os_kernel/
<ghosTM55> 大家早~~~
<Oicebot> 早安, ghosTM55兄
<ofan> jrrp
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 15.03% (Lv4)
<itrufeng> 大家用我的e家。无线链接路由后的拨号。用的啥软件呀
<iGoogle> sunmoon
<uPad> ubuntu netbook 是否跟 ipad 的那个 android 差不多用途？用于小屏幕？
<uPad> 还是风牛马？
<itrufeng> ubuntu netbook 我觉得还是可以安装自己想要的所有软件的。
<itrufeng> 至少我是这样的
<uPad> 哦。看上去好像是。
<haoyihuan> <itrufeng>  不需要用任何软件   直接链接就可以了   不过建议开启路由器的DHCP
<uPad> 感觉 ubuntu netbook 好。
<uPad> 有哪个 PAD 装了  ubuntu netbook 呢？
<itrufeng> 我的e家 不是要链接到路由器后。还要拨号么？
<itrufeng> haoyihuan: 我的e家 不是要链接到路由器后。还要拨号么？
 * cursor_zz 带个板凳进来坐坐
<haoyihuan> e家   应该有个猫吧？
<haoyihuan> 路由器可以直接用？
<haoyihuan> 如果是直接连接到猫上：system-preferences-network connections-DSL-Add
<iQuatre> ghosTM55, 早啊
<zhu> 大家早上好
<Oicebot> 早安, zhu酱
<zhu> 主题怎么还是UTF8
<itrufeng> haoyihuan: system-preferences-network connections-DSL-Add 的意思是？不用链接路由器。直接拨号？
<haoyihuan> 接猫上直接拨号链接
<uPad> ubuntu netbook 可以装到 vbox 里面不？
<ghosTM55> iQuatre: :)
<haoyihuan> 没用过 ubuntu netbook 的路过
<iQuatre> netbook就是那个Unity吧
<uPad> 应该可以，但是先问问，免得折腾
<nerver> uPad: 能装
<nerver> uPad: 但没有unity
<nerver> uPad: unity需要3
<uPad> nerver: 什么是  unity？
<nerver> uPad: unity需要3d支持
<uPad> 哦
<uPad> 能普通上网不 ？
<calebot> unity 有 2D mode 的
<nerver> uPad: 能
<uPad> 没有关系。我先实验一下
<uPad> android 可以装在 vbox 里面不？
<finsky> 从U盘引导IMG文件,会卡在加载的地方,从硬盘上引导却没问题,或把U盘挂成VBOX磁盘也能正常引导.这是什么毛病呀?
<iQuatre> unity感觉没gnome-shell给力
<nerver> uPad: 没用过高级货
<nerver> iQuatre: 坐等gnome3啊
<iQuatre> nerver, 我arch已经跟进了
<uPad> nerver: IPAD 是可以，能装个什么 apache mysql php 不？
<iQuatre> nerver, 现在是2.91.93
<nerver> iQuatre: 我还是等正式版吧
<nerver> iQuatre: 什么时候来正式版，官网好像说4月
<uPad> developer.android.com 进不去哦？这个也被封，为什么呢？
<nerver> iQuatre: 不知会否跳票
<iQuatre> nerver, 快了吧，我从2.91.91开始上的
<Loongjiang> nerver: ubuntu新版出来了
<Loongjiang> nerver: ubuntu新版出来了??????
<iQuatre> 现在到93
<nerver> Loongjiang: 什么新版，11.04？
<uPad> ubuntu 11.11 :D
<iQuatre> 修复了很多bug，感觉很快就能用了
<uPad> 12.12
<Oicebot> 14
<Loongjiang> nerver: 恩,你们说的不是么
<nerver> Loongjiang: 我们说的是gnome3
<Loongjiang> nerver: 哦,尝新
<uPad> android 跟 ubuntu netbook 区别是否大概是一个能触屏，后者其实功能更强，却要键盘呢 ？
<nerver> Loongjiang: 不尝新，等正式版
<haoyihuan> 谁给介绍个简单的音乐播放器阿？
<iQuatre> moc？
<nerver> haoyihuan: moc mpd
<Loongjiang> haoyihuan: banshee
<iQuatre> 嘿嘿
<zhu> 用谷歌音乐啊
<haoyihuan> 小巧点的……
<nerver> haoyihuan: moc
<haoyihuan> 界面 清爽点的
<nerver> adaucious
<zhu> audacious
<nerver> 不知拼错没
<Loongjiang> haoyihuan: 用命令mplayer好了
<zhu> 很明显你平错了嘛
<nerver> zhu: 额
<haoyihuan> mplayer是可以   那是不会播放多个   不会用列表阿
<zhu> 呵呵，不好意思啦我一项喜欢说实话
<nerver> haoyihuan: 那我说moc挺好的
<haoyihuan> 哦
<uPad> haoyihuan: mplayer 才可以多个钵呢
<haoyihuan> 刚刚安装了
<iQuatre> 我感觉ubuntu会换回gnome的；）
<zhu> mplayer方音乐不方便
<haoyihuan> 才可以多个钵呢？
<zhu> 不是说放弃gnome了吗
<uPad> 多选几个MP3 然后用mplayer 播放，就可以了。
<nerver> 钵=播/
<uPad> 哦
<uPad> ：D
<haoyihuan> 可以用列表吗？   或者播放某个文件夹也可以阿
 * Oicebot 对haoyihuan说：这真不知道。
<nerver> zhu: 不是一直是gnome？只不过把gnome-shell换成unity
<haoyihuan> 记得命令行播放多个视频的时候会同时播放的
<zhu> audacios像win下的千千静听，播放音乐非常方便
<uPad> 有时候不要太挑剔，有什么用什么。:-)。
<haoyihuan> 呵呵
<nerver> h
<zhu> <nerver>，噢，原来是这样子啊
<nerver> haoyihuan: moc吧
<uPad> 为什么要个pad 希望有一天把所有东西都装进PAD环游世界，也不影响多少生活品质 。
<haoyihuan> moc已经装了
<nerver> uPad: pad是啥/
<haoyihuan> 刚装的
<nerver> haoyihuan: 不好用嘛？
<haoyihuan> 还没用呢
<lenage> xterm中vim打开多html和CSS文件很卡 是什么原因？
<uPad> nerver: 像IPAD 那么小的东西。
<iQuatre> 显然gnome-shell开发的快很多啊
<nerver> haoyihuan: 。。。。
<lenage> 要等好一会儿
<zhu> 各有各的优点和缺点，不可能达到理想中的那个完美的
<lenage> 但是打开其他的文件都没问题
<uPad> nerver: 只是当手机用，又太大了。
<iQuatre> ipad太大吧
<nerver> uPad: ipad，高级货，么用过
<Loongjiang> haoyihuan: 可以看man页,都中文了
<lenage> 700行的C也不会卡  同样有语法高亮
<iQuatre> pad我感觉7寸合适
<uPad> nerver: 大概下一代屏幕是可以伸缩的，再下一代是可以食用的。彻底环保。
<zhu> 我宁愿用智能手机，Pad整天带身上太不方便了
<uPad> 就是就是
<haoyihuan> 我的是英文阿
<haoyihuan> 没有用中文界面
<nerver> uPad: 说不定下下代可以当厕纸，奢侈物啊
<uPad> 小的也要的
<zhu> upad:你在说科幻小说呢
<uPad> 不是阿。
<uPad> 上几天买个LED 台灯2W的，很亮，一年也不要鸡毛电费哦。
<uPad> 是可以能实现的哦
<zhu> 你要的那功能物理上估计地球上面找不到那种材质，估计要去外太空寻找矿源
<nerver> uPad: 生物屏。。。。。
<uPad> 能大能小的屏幕，应该就下一代了，等着看吧。
<uPad> 饭去了。88
<nerver> 几点，就吃饭。。。。。
<zhu> 我高中就学生物的，生物屏？细胞学上来说。。。。呵呵，那要什么样的天才才能发明出来啊
<haoyihuan> <nerver>  sudo apt-get install moc
<haoyihuan> 打不开？
<haoyihuan> moc
<haoyihuan> The program 'moc' can be found in the following packages:
<haoyihuan>  * libqt4-dev
<haoyihuan>  * qt3-dev-tools
<haoyihuan> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<^k^> haoyihuan:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<zhu> 缺少库文件
<nerver> haoyihuan: 软件中心就有吧
<nerver> mocp
<nerver> haoyihuan: mocp
<zhu> 用XX德立软件安装中心
<haoyihuan> moc是什么？也可以安装
<nerver> haoyihuan: 命令是mocp
<haoyihuan> 哦
<nerver> moc是播放器，启动命令是mocp
<zhu> 如果你懒得配置，可以直接安装ylfm os，雨林木风做了些简单的配置和优化
<haoyihuan> thanks    mocp先试用下
<nsdy> 查看并打印 PS、EPS、PDF 文件的软件 Ghostscript 9.02 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/ghostscript-9-02/
<nsdy> 基于 Web 的 Linux/Unix 系统管理工具 Webmin 1.540 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/webmin-1-540/
<nsdy> 电子邮件服务器程序 Postfix 2.8.2 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/postfix-2-8-2/
<nsdy> Qt for Visual Studio 扩展程序  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/qt-visual-studio-add-in-1-1-9/
<iGoogle>  /Clear
<iQuatre> ee清啥屏
<iQuatre> 小依一直是ubuntu的忠实粉丝呀？
<nerver> 原来如此
<iGoogle> 这谁啊。取这名字的家伙。
<nerver> 神 好 拜
<iQuatre> 小依，这不是学你嘛，i系列的
<iGoogle> 召唤哈皮月月
<iGoogle> 毛雕？一边去
<iGoogle> 召唤包包
<calebot>  /nick iCalebot
<iQuatre> iGoogle, 非，我用UB时间不长的
<iGoogle> calebot: ..
<nsdy> lcan.info是那个兄弟的blog
<iQuatre> 就知道ubuntu有个小依；D
<iGoogle> ～
<iGoogle> zmcbb30: 出来下
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 来了
<inerver> i3
<iGoogle> zmcbb30: 你来鉴定下，这 iQuatre 是不是雕。
 * Oicebot 对iGoogle说：看起来不太像。
<itrufeng> nerver: nerver sys nerver...
<inerver> itrufeng: 嘛意思？
<inerver> 很抱歉本论坛暂时无法使用，请过几分钟再登录
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 明显的雕风格
<iQuatre> -_-|||
<inerver> 论坛进不去。。。。。
<iGoogle> zmcbb30: 确定再天津？
<iGoogle> 在
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 不确定 ， 雕叔去过BJ ， 然后回去福州完婚 ， 后来失踪
<iQuatre> iGoogle, 小依，别猜了，不是雕叔
<iGoogle> iQuatre: 如果不是，那包包都鉴定了，那你就是小雕。 lol
<iGoogle> zmcbb30: 后来还是出来过几次的啊。
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 确切的应该是5次
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包子叔～～～！
<iGoogle> @@
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾柱哥
<iGoogle> 可结婚头天，可怜的雕就被赶出来，在网吧上irc的啊。只5次？
<inerver> tenzu: 你的irssi配置呢，没找到啊
<tenzu> inerver: 你没看过我的blog？
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 应该差不多
<iGoogle> 电话不通了？要不call下
<inerver> 在blog里，额，我在论坛搜了半天，愣么想到blog，好了，我去抄了
<tenzu> inerver: tenzu.wordpress.com，估计翻一页就看到了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你也有wp了啊。
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 雕叔换了手机  159*****673
<iGoogle> 啊。这。。。。不厚道啊。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 早就有了
<iGoogle> msg给我吧。我去轰炸下。 zmcbb30
<tenzu> 我能骚扰雕叔么？
<tenzu> 信骚扰
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 我短信发给你
<iGoogle> 雕很乖的啊。
<iGoogle> 好
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 你的手机号 ？
<iGoogle> 我说落
<FrankLv> 去看了下 榴莲不错
<jyf1987> 【16】教徒问神甫:“我可以在祈祷时抽烟吗？”他的请求遭到神甫的严厉斥责。而另一教徒又去问神甫：“我可以吸烟时祈祷吗？”他的请求却得到允许，悠闲 地抽起了烟。这两个教徒发问的目的和内容完全相同，只是谈判语言表达方式不同，但得到的结果却相反。表达技巧高明才能赢得期望的谈判效果。
 * Oicebot 对jyf1987说：不可能。
<iQuatre> 刚去ubuntucn发了个帖子看了下，07年10月注册，帖子126，哈
<iQuatre> Archlive, rainy好
<iQuatre> Archlive, carbonjiao……
<iQuatre> Archlive, 弄错了……
<iGoogle> yafengabc 这。。
<iQuatre> iGoogle, 靠，这你都找得到
<nsdy> oo~~~~~~~~~~google.com.hk打不开了。。。。 什么都打不开了
<Kandu> nsdy: 抱歉啊，昨天我弄錯了。 stacks 有“大量”的意思。 stacking 應該作“棧管理”吧
<nsdy> Kandu: 兄弟 我现在就去修改
<tenzu> FrankLv: 芒果攻略也值得参考。话说马上就到芒果的黄金季节了
<FrankLv> tenzu: 我们这边榴莲没太多种类 一般就是金枕 芒果我也和喜欢吃 :)
<nsdy> 推荐 重要文章 终端环境软件应用扫盲
<nsdy> 推荐 重要文章 终端环境软件应用扫盲
<nsdy> 推荐 重要文章 终端环境软件应用扫盲
<nsdy> Linux 下常用的 CLI 软件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/cli-software/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下常用的 CLI 软件 : OSMSG
<ofan> 重点推荐systemtap
<tenzu> freeflying: 你在海南？还是广东？
<scriptkids> test
<pocoyo> scriptkids: 我不喜欢整理房间，他们都叫我乱室英雄。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 在嗎？
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: 乱室英雄
<iQuatre> tenzu, 同怀念powerpill……
<iQuatre> tenzu, 我说名字面熟，原来是芙蓉^_^
<Hoxily> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> Hoxily: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Oicebot> 你好呀, Hoxily蜀黍
<hymnusalae> Oicebot 是怎麽回事？怎麽又來了？
 * NoIE 我有一个同学，最近正在学习网络方面的知识。
 * NoIE 这方面我一窍不通，没法帮他。
 * NoIE 请问，有合适的 IRC 频道吗？
<calebot> NoIE: 看书或上网查，irc 基本没用
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 喔，偷偷挂
<NoIE> calebot: 好的。
<hymnusalae> 哎，引導盤安裝好了，也不知道成什麽樣子……
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 你好
<MaoDa> 大家好
<pocoyo> MaoDa: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Oicebot> 你好呀, MaoDa兄
<MaoDa> Oicebot, :)你好
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 好。
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, Oicebot 是機器人。
<MaoDa> pocoyo, 嘿呦
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, pocoyo 是自動回復。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, WOW？怎么弄呢？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 什麽怎麽弄？
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 是自己写脚本，用正则过滤房间的新发言，如果匹配规则，则自动回复么？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 恩。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 你手头有这样的脚本么？能发来让我看看么？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 我沒有。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 首先要实时取得房间内的命令吧？
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 不要我問，我沒有搞過 IRC 方面的腳本。
<MaoDa> hymnusalae, 呃....................
<MaoDa> test,你好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, MaoDa女士
<MaoDa> test again,你好
<ofan> 女士..
<wzlxx> 谁用awesome
<ofan> 我
<MaoDa> 机器人，你好
<wzlxx> ofan: 咋让它开机启动一些应用程序…
<Oicebot> 你好呀, MaoDa小姐
<wzlxx> ofan: 就像openbox 的 autostart一样…
<MaoDa> 好吧，我会把irchelp.org看一遍再来
<ofan> wzlxx: 在.xinitrc里,还有rc.lua里
<ofan> 我都放在.xinitrc里
<wzlxx> ofan: 你把所有的都放到.xinitrc里？
<ofan> wzlxx: 恩
<inerver> 为啥注册irc说我是无效的密码？
<ofan> wzlxx: 我的启动项不多,也可以放到awesome的配置文件里
<inerver> 它都给我邮箱发了邮件了，我也确认了
<wzlxx> of
<wzlxx> ofan: rc.lua里怎么弄？我的也不多，就一个输入法一个换ctrl和大小写的
<wzlxx> 还有一个就是壁纸的…
<ofan> wzlxx: 那放到.xinitrc里就好了,这样不用awesome也会有效
<wzlxx> ofan: 嗯，我以前是用的openbox的自启动脚本…
<ofan> wzlxx: 而且放到rc.lua里,如果这些程序崩溃的话,可能会影响awesome的启动
<wzlxx> ofan: awesome那些需要配置？
<inerver> tenzu: 你的配置我已经看了，为啥注册时说我是无效的密码
<ofan> wzlxx: 我的awesome基本没有配置过,用的默认的
<wzlxx> ofan: 我刚装上，也是默认的…它的那些窗口布局不是太好…用着不是很顺手…
<ofan> wzlxx: 还好,已经习惯了
<ofan> 一般我只会用到2-3种布局
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍥ 
<Stifler> test
<pocoyo> Stifler: 年轻女孩们对金钱的渴望是如此强烈。她们生于这样一个国家、这样一个时代。贫富差距日益明显，社会动荡不安****，任何风吹草动都可能成为压倒骆驼的最后一根稻草。世间百姓迫于无奈，不得不缩手缩脚犹如行尸走肉。这是中国，这是笑贫不笑娼的时代。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<inerver> pocoyo: 。。。。。
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 我來了~
<roylez> pocoyo: 中国女人是世界上自杀率最高  http://jandan.net/2011/03/30/target-map.html
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<zhenbeiju55> roylez, 哪裏來得數據
<scriptkids> test
<pocoyo> scriptkids: 知道结局（注：悲剧），也无法改变，却依然要继续，这就是人生的最大悲哀。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<inerver> roylez: 主席好
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 秋色虽然转瞬即逝,却是那么的迷人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 人生就是一列开往坟墓的列车，路途上会有很多站口，没有一个人可以至始至终陪着你走完，你会看到来来往往、上上下下的人。如果幸运，会有人陪你走过一段，当这个人要下车的时候，即使不舍，也该心存感激，然后挥手道别，因为，说不定下一站会有另外一个人会陪你走的更远 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<roylez> inerver: 你加什么i
<inerver> roylez: nerver被人注册了。。。。
<inerver> roylez: 那我加roy
<roylez> inerver: 那就叫 n3rv3r
<roynerver> roylez: 好了
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 楼主：我喜欢上了一个比我小6岁的女孩，还在上初中，真是造孽啊。　@回复：把喜欢两字去掉才真是造孽。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> teat
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 论坛楼主：假如我有一亿人民币，我就可以贷款在汤臣一品买房子了！　@论坛回复：嗯，不过你还要先借钱交物业费～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 但我们之所以一直这样认为，只是因为有人这样告诉我们。之所以有人这样告诉我们，是因为他们希望我们这样认为。在百花缭乱的历史评论背后，还是只有两字——利益。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 走上了这条路，就不能再回头。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 人生终将要错过一些人--人生在世，或多或少会经历一些情感的波折。暮然回首，那些在生命中涌动过的人，在心灵深处被爱踏足过的芳草地，是否还保留着珍贵的情感借以回味逝去的时光。--只是我们终将错过了，一些可以陪伴一生的人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<roynerver> test 啥
<zhenbeiju55> roynerver, 看看機器人給我回復的消息挺有意思的
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 猪八戒从大雷音寺出差回来。找到孙悟空：“猴哥，听说你最近常去高老庄？”悟空：“……”八戒：“你可不能做对不起兄弟的事呀！”悟空急道：“我什么都没有做，只是帮师父把风。” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 生活里，有很多转瞬即逝，像在车站的告别，刚刚还相互拥抱，转眼已各自天涯。很多时候，你不懂，我也不懂，就这样，说着说着就变了，听着听着就倦了，看着看着就厌了，跟着跟着就慢了，走着走着就散了，爱着爱着就淡了，想着想着就算了。   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<roynerver> test
<pocoyo> roynerver: 一个一丝不苟的男人的性感程度，不亚于一个一丝不挂的女人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ofan> http://howsecureismypassword.net/  测试你的密码强度....
<roynerver> p
<Hoxily> zhenbeiju55: 玩机器人请私聊。
<Hoxily> roynerver: 玩机器人请私聊。
<Hoxily> 见topic
<roynerver> Hoxily: 哦，多谢提醒
<wpahipc> 如何玩机器人，呵呵
<roynerver> wpahipc: 其实我也不知道
<wpahipc> 哈哈哈
<roynerver> pocoyo: 你那后面的链接和你说的类容么关系啊
<zhenbeiju55> roynerver, 就是這句話從哪裏來得
<zhenbeiju55> 我這麽理解~  來源網址吧
<roynerver> pocoyo: 水神看的东西和美鸡的很象
<roynerver> zhenbeiju55: 不懂
<roynerver> zhenbeiju55: 这句话是敲键盘敲出来的
<hymnusalae> roynerver, 你是昨天的 nerver 嗎？
<roynerver> hymnusalae: 额，nerver被人注册了。。。。
<hymnusalae> roynerver, 哦。
<hymnusalae> happyaron 不在呀
<roynerver> hymnusalae: 哪个鸟人注册的nerver
<hymnusalae> nerver, 不要搶人家的號比較好。
<nerver> hymnusalae: 他又不在这房间，再说他有保障的，我也抢不来
<hymnusalae> nerver, 嗯。他一上你就會變成 Guestxxxx 的。
<zhenbeiju55> 怎麽保証自己的賬號
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 注冊。
<zhenbeiju55> 估計我的名字都沒有人要
<nerver> hymnusalae: 不在这房间登录没关系吧？
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, /msg NickServ identify 密碼 email 就好了。
<hymnusalae> nerver, 有關系。IRC 不支持兩個人用一個用戶名的。
<zhenbeiju55> hymnusalae, o
<nerver> hymnusalae: 我一直用nerver的，没被挤下过。。。。
<hymnusalae> nerver, 不信你掉下線然後立刻再上，你會在沒有進房間前就被提示用戶名被戰勝。
<hymnusalae> *占用
<hymnusalae> nerver, 那說明那人不上了……
<nerver> hymnusalae: 那好，我就一直用这个，嘿嘿，你们不要盗用啊
<zhenbeiju55> hymnusalae, 剛才那個命令要怎麽輸入呢
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 直接打 /msg NickServ identify mypassword myemail@xxx.com
<zhenbeiju55> 我在對話框裏面輸入  提示看不懂
<nerver> hymnusalae: 我昨天和你聊的啥？我咋没印象了
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 把提示給出來。
<hymnusalae> nerver, 你昨天沒有怎麽和我聊。
<nerver> hymnusalae: 哦
<MaoDa> 昨天下午是QT和GTK，好像
<zhenbeiju55> MSG<nick> <message> ,sends a private message
<MaoDa> 今天中午是awesome
<nerver> MaoDa: 我们好像在聊动漫。。。。。
<MaoDa> 昨天动漫的话题也很多
<MaoDa> 记得好想有人提到了“俺妹”
<MaoDa> 有人喜欢“莓乱扔”么？
<nerver> what is “莓乱扔”
<MaoDa> 草莓100%
<nerver> hymnusalae: 为啥我注册了，他说我密码无效？他都给我发邮件了，我也确认了/
<nerver> MaoDa: 没看过，没听过
<hymnusalae> nerver, 登陸用的是 /msg NickServ identify
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 我錯了，注冊應該用 /msg NickServ register
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 不好意思。
<zhenbeiju55> 沒事 呵呵
<inerver> hymnusalae: 没反应
<zhenbeiju55> en
<zhenbeiju55> NickServ 跟我說了一句 register
<hymnusalae> inerver, 我不知道，本來一個很簡單的事情的。
<zhenbeiju55> 接下來怎麽辦
<inerver> hymnusalae: 我设置的自动登录，他说我密码无效，晕
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 你按照他說的做。
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 那密碼是不是錯了。你看看吧。
 * Oicebot 对hymnusalae说：对的。
<hymnusalae> inerver, 那密碼是不是錯了。你看看吧。
 * Oicebot 对hymnusalae说：不是吧。
<hymnusalae> .oicebot off
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 打錯了，最後一句。
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> <woaini123> <zhenbeiju@gamail.com>
<zhenbeiju55> zhenbeiju55
<zhenbeiju55> Syntax: REGISTER <woaini123> <zhenbeiju@gmail.com>
<inerver> hy
<zhenbeiju55> 郵箱密碼？
<zhenbeiju55> 沒錯呀~
<inerver> hymnusalae: 是这条命令 /msg nickserv identify password
<hymnusalae> inerver, 嗯。
<inerver> hymnusalae: 输入以后有啥提示啊，我这输入后什么都没有啊
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, /msg NickServ register zhenbeiju55 zhenbeiju@gmail.com 這樣就好。
<tenzu> 论坛又傻了？
<hymnusalae> inerver, 你加一次 ##freebsd 看看能不能加的進去。
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae, ==
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae, 中間那個 zhenbeiju55 是密碼，不是你的用戶名。
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 中間那個 zhenbeiju55 是密碼，不是你的用戶名。
 * hymnusalae 果然沒有睡好覺。
<MaoDa> 有提示啊，我似乎，好像成了
<inerver> hymnusalae: 加进去了
<MaoDa> 那么，我下次登陆的时候就要输入密码了？而且我的ID不能被别人用了么？
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵 我的也好像好了 我去看看郵箱 謝謝哦
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138780.htm
<inerver> zhenbeiju55: 我邮箱里他也给我发了邮件的e
<MaoDa> echosyl, ?
<wzlxx> ofan: 你的awesome用的是那个引导键？
<wzlxx> win键用着很麻烦…
<hymnusalae> inerver, here.
<hymnusalae> inerver, 你這不是登陸了嗎？
<zhenbeiju55> inerver, 我的網很卡  郵箱還沒有打開--！
<wzlxx> 用emacs && awesome的朋友有吗？
<hymnusalae> inerver, 你能進那個頻道，說明你已經登陸了。
<hymnusalae> inerver, 不要在那個頻道說話。
<ofan> wzlxx: win
<ofan> wzlxx: 没有其他控制键可用了
<inerver> hymnusalae: 哦
<roylez> wzlxx: capslock绑成win
<wzlxx> roylez: 我的capslock换成ctrl了…
<metbsd> 各位高手，你们的hotmail能上去吗
<hymnusalae> inerver, 你已經登陸了。沒有問題了。
<metbsd> 我的hotmail怎么开不了了
<scriptkids> test
<pocoyo> scriptkids: 缺乏的不是智慧， 而是勇气正直的纯正品性。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<roylez> wzlxx: 那你自己想办法
<wzlxx> awesome全部窗口都用最大化还可以啊，嘿嘿，一个标签上面两个窗口就可以了
<wzlxx> 都是最大化…
<wzlxx> 用着哪个就换哪个…
<roylez> wzlxx: 键盘上的capslock太少也是个问题
<wzlxx> roylez: 汗
<inerver> hymnusalae: 3Q
<roylez> wzlxx: 我想搞个capslock当backspace呢
<wzlxx> roylez: 晕，这个就不必了…
<wzlxx> 差不多了
<metbsd> 请问大家的HOTMAIL能上吗？？？
 * microcai clutter 居然被 gnome 给吸收了 .. 离死不远了
<wzlxx> roylez: 参考下你的配置行不？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你這些天那個 FUD 呀……
<microcai> hymnusalae: ?
<hymnusalae> roylez, 主席也是用 capslock 而不是 shift 打大寫的嗎？
<ofan> wzlxx: 怎么换的capslock和ctrl
<roylez> hymnusalae: caplock已经是windows键了
<hymnusalae> roylez, ……能折騰……
<wzlxx> 这个简单setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps
<ofan> 能不能把capslock和right ctrl换一下,不换left ctrl
<roylez> wzlxx: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles
<roylez> wzlxx: 要看哪个自己翻
<wzlxx> ofan: 你左撇子？
<ofan> wzlxx: 不是
<wzlxx> roylez: 多谢…
<ofan> 我还是习惯了left ctrl
<CleanUI> test~
<wzlxx> emacs里C-u什么用？
<^k^> CleanUI, ....  ㍥ 
<ofan> wzlxx: right ctrl和capslock换怎么搞
<wzlxx> ofan: 这个不也不知道…
<wzlxx> roylez: 配置文件不少啊…
<zhenbeiju55> 從新登錄了一下  沒有提示要密碼呀
<zhenbeiju55> zhenbeiju55 haNickServ- Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<inerver> zhenbeiju55: 算了，就这样吧，他提示我密码无效，我好像也登上了
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<zhenbeiju55> 我上課了  先下線了 各位88
<Eua> ??
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 你要登陸要用 /msg NickServ identify yourpassword 登陸。
<wzlxx> 就这样先用着吧，除了win键不好用，其他的我也不知道改什么…都还可以…
<hymnusalae> inerver, 他什麽時候提示你密碼無效的。
<hymnusalae> inerver, 你可以先退出再進看看他還提示不提示。
<inerver> hymnusalae: 哦，好，我试试
<hymnusalae> wzlxx, 我感覺多個修飾鍵挺好的呀？
<inerver> hymnusalae: 提示 Invalid password for inerver.
<hymnusalae> inerver, 手動登陸下呢？
<inerver> hymnusalae: 没提示
<inerver> hymnusalae: 手动登录没提示
<hymnusalae> inerver, 再去 ##freebsd 測試下。
<hymnusalae> inerver, 不要說話。
<inerver> hymnusalae: 。。
<hymnusalae> inerver, 看到了。
<hymnusalae> inerver, 那說明你 irssi 的登陸設置有問題，好好檢查下吧。
<inerver> hymnusalae: 我就没有设置，默认的配置文件，我去看看去
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ~~~~~~
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 怎麽了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: Make the main window smaller
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好了，然後呢？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 就是播放器的迷你模式的注释，怎么翻好听点？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……………………
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我把我主窗口縮小 了……
<Dirscreter> ...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……………………………………………………
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 縮小主窗口就是了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，这个不是动作按钮，是动作按钮的注释
<edison0354> hymnusalae: _In reverse alphabetical order
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 反向字母排序的意思
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 或者你就翻譯成迷你模式，國內很多播放器都這麽用。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這樣有親和力。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩，我按钮就这样翻的，这个是按钮的注释……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那個反向字母排列就很好。
<inerver> hymnusalae: 好了 ，应该成功了
<hymnusalae> inerver, 嗯，恭喜。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 注釋也這麽翻譯。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你看看人家播放器怎麽寫你就怎麽寫這是最好的，不然人家都不知道你要說什麽。
<inerver> hymnusalae: 是网上复制下来的命令有问题，/network add -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv identify passwd;wait 2000" 多了^
<hymnusalae> inerver, 嗯。
<inerver> hymnusalae: 网上的帖子全是这命令，害死人。。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那就是使主窗口变小……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 隨便，反正我在Kugoo上沒有找到這樣的說法。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 都写迷你模式，没注释的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 或者就叫迷你主窗口也行。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你竟然用酷狗……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我表弟用。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 缩小主窗口咋样？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 也行。如果你一定要不一樣隨便怎麽翻譯都行，因為這個很好翻譯。我主要是覺得沒有必要不一樣。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 迷你就是小的意思，中國人都知道。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我用了迷你模式的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯，隨意了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这个和那个不是一个地方～
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我知道不是一個地方。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 按钮上是迷你模式的
<inerver> edison0354: 什么播放器？
<edison0354> inerver: rhythmbox
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我聽懂了。有一個按鈕和一個按鈕注釋，按鈕你已經翻譯成了 Mini 模式了，現在注釋你不想用一樣的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不是不想用一样的，是给mini注释下～
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我的意見是迷你模式這個東西本身沒有什麽好解釋的，把注釋也這麽寫也沒有什麽錯，和 make the main window smaller 沒有沖突。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，意思好像差不多，基本就是不用一样的词
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不過決定在你。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 其实最牛B的翻译还是Party _Mode，全屏模式(_M)
<calebot> 蹦迪模式？
<edison0354> calebot: 嗑药模式
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃……影院模式？
<inerver> hymnusalae: 射手播放器好像叫影院模式的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩，就是全屏，你试试软件就知道了
<hymnusalae> inerver, 我就是那個意思。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我知道。
<iGoogle> 迷你模式... 不是紧凑模式嘛。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我昨天为了找一个翻译的出处，把rhythmbox基本翻遍……
<inerver> edison0354: 也可以叫简洁模式
<iGoogle> 这翻译，都和其他现有的不同了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不过那个迷你模式实在不给力！
<edison0354> inerver: 就迷你模式就行了，大家都这样叫的
<edison0354> iGoogle: 不都是迷你模式？
<edison0354> iGoogle: 那个影院模式是射手和大家不同
<iGoogle> 肯定没这说法
<edison0354> iGoogle: 大家都是全屏模式的
<inerver> edison0354: 其实只要大家能从字面理解意思就行
<inerver> edison0354: 还有注释要简短才行
<edison0354> inerver: 现在就是在纠结注释怎么说好，不如我干脆就“切换到迷你模式”了
<iGoogle> 这是翻译啥软件里面的？
 * edison0354 CyanogenMod7 RC4 今日发布，这丫的系统当软件升级呢……
<edison0354> iGoogle: rhythmbox
<iGoogle> 那你不如继续旧版本的说法
<inerver> edison0354: 他们以前咋翻译的？
<iGoogle> 哪里自己又搞一个出来哦
<edison0354> inerver: 使主窗口变小
<iGoogle> 菜单？还是界面？
<edison0354> iGoogle: 菜单的注释
<calebot> 縮縮縮、软软软
<iGoogle> 那模式，不是注释里面的吧。
<edison0354> calebot: 萎萎萎
<edison0354> iGoogle: 不是
<inerver> edison0354: 这个就可以啊，使主窗口变小
<iGoogle> calebot: 缩骨？
<iGoogle> edison0354: 不要全部重新翻译吧。能用老的，借用就是。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 恩
<inerver> edison0354: 我记得smplayer有简洁模式（迷里模式），你看它注释咋写的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 有smplayer不？帮看下……
<iGoogle> rhythmbox里面，现在是小巧模式。
<calebot> 迷你裙模式
<edison0354> iGoogle: 是的
<edison0354> iGoogle: 你不觉得迷你模式更好吗？
<iGoogle> 其他软件，我记得经常有紧凑模式
<iGoogle> 迷你。。。
<iGoogle> 迷香就知道
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<iGoogle> 迷你这词，本身就是一个错误的理解啊。
<iGoogle> 和英文本意都不同的
<calebot> 迷你裙++
<edison0354> calebot: +10086
<iGoogle> calebot: 你去翻译这吧。 lol
<iGoogle> 哈皮咋不出来了
<iGoogle> 月月也不来。
<iGoogle> 要找人，就找不到。 nnnnd
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ==
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 正體翻譯叫精簡模式。
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 恩。这都正式些
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 好吧，iTunes叫迷你模式……
<edison0354> iGoogle: 额
<iGoogle> 你翻译成缩骨模式吧。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 好！
<iGoogle> 反正你这翻译，，，乱了
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我现在也乱了
<iGoogle> :D
<calebot> 缩阳模式
<iGoogle> calebot: ...你给家伙。。
<edison0354> calebot: …………………………
<inerver> edison0354: 迷你模式挺好的，注释就叫（是界面简洁紧凑）
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<MaskRay> wzlxx: setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps，把 capslock 变成 ctrl
<calebot> 注释就叫（真他妈的又紧又窄）
<inerver> roylez: 主席好！
<iGoogle> roylez: 发图？
 * edison0354 译法越来越多了
<roylez> iGoogle: 你自己看去
<iGoogle> 拉， calebot 发飙了
<roylez> iGoogle: 懒得跟ee似的
<iGoogle> 我告诉你一个好消息
<roylez> iGoogle: zodiac killer < --- 自己google
<iGoogle> git,ubuntu似乎down了。
<roylez> iGoogle: 然后呢？
<iGoogle> 然后，我逼急了，跑github去了。
<iGoogle> 高兴不
<edison0354> iGoogle: 慢死
<roylez> 知道您就有理由的
<edison0354> iGoogle: gitorious更慢……
<roylez> gitorious功能太简单
<roylez> github看fork network什么的也很好
<iGoogle> 都慢
<iGoogle> 看啥看
<iGoogle> 只用cli
<calebot> clitorious
<roylez> 嫌慢你可以去用svn
<lambdaq> 为毛每次我修改了/etc/resolv.conf重启就复原了啊？
<iGoogle> 不知道叶子在搞啥。
<iGoogle> lambdaq: 你说呢
<edison0354> lambdaq: 是的
<lambdaq> edison0354, 有木有办法永久指定啊？
<edison0354> lambdaq: 不知
<lambdaq> iGoogle, 求方法永久指定
<iGoogle> lambdaq: 去nm-applet设置不自动获取dns
<roylez> lambdaq: 你用的是dhcpcd还是dhclient
<iGoogle> wc
<roylez> iGoogle: 这就去茅厕了？
<lambdaq> iGoogle, roylez 我用的是nm-dhcp-client，是不是设置成 dhcp address only 就ok了？
<roylez> nm不懂，自己找
<iGoogle> lambdaq: 你居然找到参数。还不错。咋不去gui直接选择。
<lambdaq> iGoogle, 被networkmanager-openvpn弄脑残了。这玩意儿烂啊
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/2BJqB.jpg
<lambdaq> roylez, 吃出个TT
<inerver> lambdaq: 。。。。。
 * edison0354 对了，我今天过生日，你们都懂得
<calebot> edison0354: 愚人节还没到…
<edison0354> calebot: 恩
<edison0354> calebot: 明天你过
<lambdaq> 明天下午单位通知第二天上班，结果周六一个人都不会有吧
<iGoogle> edison0354: 明天你生个孩子出来吧。这喜人些
<edison0354> iGoogle: 高难度
<edison0354> iGoogle: 还没破处呢
<iGoogle> 没烟了，谁给根来
<iGoogle> edison0354: 可怜的
<edison0354> iGoogle: drwxrwxrwt+ 1，那个t，那个+，那个1都是啥意思呢？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你上次买的那床垫？
<edison0354> iGoogle: ls -l出来的
<iGoogle> 那不记得。啥粘附的标志
<iGoogle> 自己看man
<edison0354> iGoogle: 额，懒……而且全是英文……眼花
<edison0354> roylez: 主席出来下
<iGoogle> 乐主席
<roylez> .
<edison0354> roylez: drwxrwxrwt+ 1，那个t，那个+，那个1都是啥意思呢？
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/OgwQC.png
<iGoogle> 金，要下台了嘛
<edison0354> iGoogle: man不出来……
<iGoogle> gui去看。
<roylez> 从来就记不住这几个
<roylez> 自己去google
<iGoogle> 英文的漫画，看不懂。
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: drwxrwxrwt+ 1，那个t，那个+，那个1都是啥意思呢？
<Kandu> edison0354: acl links counter
<iGoogle> 疼猪。你的wp好乱的
<edison0354> Kandu: 额，中文……
<iGoogle> 买烟去。 nnnnd 靠你们，没指望
<edison0354> Kandu: 软连接？硬链接？
<tenzu> edison0354: I don't know...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: drwxrwxrwt+ 1，那个t，那个+，那个1都是啥意思呢？
<tenzu> iGoogle: god
<Kandu> edison0354: 硬
 * edison0354 我挨着人问……
<Kandu> edison0354: 軟的沒計數
<edison0354> Kandu: 哦，那个t和加号呢？
<Kandu> edison0354: acl google 去
<edison0354> Kandu: Access control list ？
<happy_> ofan 在干嘛呢
<MaoDa> test
<^k^> MaoDa, ....  ㍦ 
<tenzu> no Chinese input method, sigh...
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/5sF09.jpg
<MaoDa> ^k^, 我在想注册之后是否需要认证登陆过程
<edison0354> ofan: drwxrwxrwt+ 1，那个t，那个+都是啥意思呢？
<edison0354> tenzu: 恭喜
<^k^> MaoDa, 你是好奇是否通过认证后，就在降落。  ㍦ 
<tenzu> roylez: I like doing dishes
<happy_> sticky
<roylez> ^k^: dict potassium
<^k^> roylez, 我们仍在谈论关于你的星座？  ㍦ 
<MaoDa> ^k^, 在降落？是什么意思？
<MaoDa> ^k^, 没读懂你的意思？！
<Evanescence> 大家有没有推荐的UNIX系统的书？
<inerver> tenzu: 已经按你的设置弄了，你的blog冒似要代理才能看到
<tenzu> inerver: not sure. pocoyo said he could visit directly
<^k^> MaoDa, 我认为它明白我的意思。  ㍧ 
<MaoDa> Evanescence, EricRaymond的那本UNIX编程艺术是入厕好书
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.lanl.gov/news/stories/aids_vaccine_in_final_testing.html
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 还有吗
<MaoDa> ^k^, 越来越神秘了，它是....?
<inerver> tenzu: /network add -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv identify xxxxxx;wait 2000" 这个地方有点问题，多了个^
<^k^> MaoDa, 你想要更多？  ㍧ 
<cursor_zz> ㍧ 这是什么
<tenzu> inerver: it doesn't matter. I used with the ^
<inerver> te
<happy_> 下午三点
<roylez> tenzu: 明天可以这样玩  http://i.min.us/jkh6b2.jpeg
<MaoDa> ^k^, 我想要更多什么？？？我依然没明白你的意思
<MaoDa> ^k^, 你是说昵称和ID么？
<^k^> MaoDa, 为什么你要吗？  ㍧ 
<inerver> tenzu: 我的就不行，去掉了^才行，不然他提示我是无效的密码
<MaoDa> ^k^, 我没有想要更多ID啊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不知道。
<MaoDa> Evanescence, UnixShell范例精解也可以
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 有UNIX 系统级的吗？ 底层一点的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，是ACL權限。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那個+是因為有了ACL權限條目之後才有的
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 那没读过，看过评论，说Unix技术内幕和Linux驱动不错
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 恩
<roylez> iGoogle: http://imgur.com/6ulIk
<tenzu> god damn this stupid X64 arch!
<inerver> tenzu: 。。。。
<inerver> tenzu: 这是咋了？
<zhu> 一晃下午了
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 莱昂...源代码分析？
<roylez> tenzu: 你觉悟了
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 这个好像是内核的，恩，不错
<tenzu> inerver: 用ssh挂irc了，vbox里那个64-bit arch装不上输入法
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 你要哪方面的？
<tenzu> roylez: 那个arch留着算题用吧
<tenzu> roylez: firefox都用不了，太杯具了
<Kandu> edison0354: 是的
<LL_> 拉拉。
<roylez> tenzu: pacman -S firefox
<Evanescence> MaoDa: UNIX 系统的，底层，比如IO。 内存管理， 等等
<inerver> tenzu: 你主机里不是arch的？
<FrankLv> 有堆home目录，我想check下是不是存在/etc/passwd中.能不能一个命令搞定？
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 那你试试找Inside Unix
<tenzu> roylez: 是这么装的，不过之前某个源给我全搞乱了
<itrufeng> ghosthkfly: hehe
<haoyihuan> ubuntu下用什么软件查看wg
<Ghosthkfly> itrufeng:afdf
<haoyihuan> dwg
<tenzu> inerver: 主机是win7，今天早上换了个loader就不黑了
<Ghosthkfly> itrufeng: afdf
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 我觉得有些或许可以借鉴，比如那个什么来着，嵌入式硬件设计
<Ghosthkfly> itrufeng: afdf
<roylez> for i in /home/*; do echo $i && getent password |grep $i && echo yes ;done
<xrfang_> ls /home |xargs -I{0} grep {0} /etc/passwd
<roylez> getent passwd
<inerver> tenzu: 笔记本嘛，咋不搞个双系统，arch+win7
<Evanescence> 我看到酷壳的文章说学高层语言，也要看点底层的系统上的东西，所以来找UNIX的一些东西
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 有一个教科书估计是你要的“UNIX操作系统设计”
<tenzu> inerver: 笔记本只有arch，原来装的vista，我不想让别人用
<haoyihuan> 用什么软件打开dwg文件啊？qcad打不开，是不是要加插件？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: t是啥？
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 恩，这个推荐很不错
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 你可能只能拿内核和伯克利版本开刀
<hymnusalae> edison0354,  The sticky bit is set (mode 1000), and is searchable or executable.
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/bplvo.gif
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 什么是伯克利版本？
<xrfang_> haoyihuan, http://wowubuntu.com/draftsight.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: DraftSight 2D CAD For Linux Beta 版 [软件] | Wow!Ubuntu
<MaoDa> Evanescence, AIX和HPUX，以及Solaris的那些通通都不会有你想要的深入的内容，侧重于管理部分的内容多
<inerver> tenzu: 哦，只有一个电脑，只好装个双系统了，arch+win7,win7还是好多不兼容啊，xp又装不上
<tenzu> roylez: 看着就疼。。。
<tenzu> inerver: win7还好吧，反正够我用了
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪 http://i.imgur.com/FAX2e.jpg
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/TbZPk.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 这张不清楚
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 这个推荐给你http://plan9.bell-labs.com/7thEdMan/bswv7.html
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 好的，够了，先看点，了解了之后自然会找到好书的，
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 先找历史图谱看一眼
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 我以前有的已经没了，刚刚也没找到
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 你是说哪个linux的历史图谱吗？我看过，纠结的
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 不是，是官方的文献形式记录，Unix的
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 我找找
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 这个依然还在http://netlab.cse.yzu.edu.tw/~statue/freebsd/docs/csh/
<^k^> ⇪ title: ºè˜¢è—¿A夫 -- UNIX C SHELL
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 有简史部分
<MaoDa> 我记得看过一份详细的SystemV分支的文档，PDF的，很漂亮，注解也很详细
<MaoDa> 可惜找不到了
<flay> ubuntu是不是轻易不升级内核？
<stlifey> 大家好，刚刚想要编译CM ROM
<stlifey> make -j2 otapackage的时候
<stlifey> 提示“Your version is: Picked up _JAVA_OPTIONS:，The correct version is: 1.6.”这个何解？
<stlifey> 谢谢哈
<itrufeng> 有用了ubuntu 11.04的没
<Evanescence> MaoDa: wiki里应该有比较详细的信息
<stlifey> 怎么环境变量变成了一句话。。。
<MaoDa> Evanescence, wiki里未必好，我觉得
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 我浏览了下，有额外的链接不错
<MaoDa> Evanescence, O 那不错
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 恭喜你，祝你好运
<Evanescence> MaoDa: 有一本叫unix hater handbook 很有趣
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 好，下载中
<MaoDa> Evanescence, 谢谢
<Kandu> edison0354: 這裡說明很詳細 http://goo.gl/X2MXD
<^k^> ⇪ title: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- Linux 帳號管理
<MaoDa> 同推鸟哥
<Evanescence> 推荐OReilly
<edison0354> Kandu: thx
<edison0354> Evanescence: +10086
<MaoDa> 我有过一本Freebsd大全，不要买
<Evanescence> 有没有找出相同文件的脚本，有时候下载下来的时候文件名不同，但是大小，内容等信息都相同的文件，有这样的脚本或者程序吗?
<wxm> diff？哈希比较？
<microcai> Evanescence:  自己写一个。非常简单的
<Evanescence> microcai: 不会。。。
<Evanescence> microcai: 找到脚本了。。。
<MaoDa> 呃.....................................
<MaoDa> 忽然安静了，我被踢了、
<MaoDa> ？
<alvin_rxg> (mode -q) MaoDa
<OT_iux> 驱散ob
 * Oicebot 被OT_iux驱散了。
<edison0354> OT_iux: ………………………………
<OT_iux> ：）
<MaoDa> alvin_rxg, (mode -q) MaoDa这是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> 1
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> 3
<alvin_rxg> 12345
<MaoDa> alvin_rxg, ?
<alvin_rxg> *** ^k^ sets mode: +q %usr%
 * edison0354 有人用Google +1吗？
<MaoDa> alvin_rxg, 我被屏蔽了么？
<MaoDa> alvin_rxg, 请问-q选项是什么意思？不是-p么？
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> MaoDa: 你 flood 一下看看吧
<alvin_rxg> flood
<alvin_rxg> flood
<alvin_rxg> flood
<alvin_rxg> flood
<alvin_rxg> flood
<alvin_rxg> flood
<MaoDa> flood
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<MaoDa> 没懂，到底什么意思？发生了什么，到底
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍨ 
<alvin_rxg> flood flood flood
<alvin_rxg> flood flood flood
<alvin_rxg> flood flood flood
<alvin_rxg> flood flood flood
<alvin_rxg> flood flood flood
<alvin_rxg> flood flood flood
<OT_iux> @@
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<alvin_rxg_test> @@
<echosyl> flood
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 你在玩什麽呢？
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: 玩什么？
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, flood那個，搞什麽呢？
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: nothing
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 問下，通過 TP 那個 robot 的郵件回復翻譯和在 Launchpad 上完成翻譯是一樣的嗎？
 * Oicebot 拜倒在 h/appyaron 大人 的脚下：“不要踢我！”
<OT_iux> 驱散ob
 * Oicebot 被OT_iux驱散了。
 * OT_iux 胜利。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<OT_iux> 我好无聊= =
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 無聊去OT
<flay> 刚才试了下Draftsight 感觉鼠标好飘忽
<OT_iux> @@
<alvin_rxg> 驱散 ot
<OT_iux> Draftsight 挺不错的@@
<flay> 感觉还没有wine的CAD性能好
<flay> 鼠标在飘
 * OT_iux 终于不用wine AutoCAD了
<OT_iux> 会吗？是你的鼠标速度问题么？
<OT_iux> 还是你开了网格？
<flay> 其他地方鼠标很正常阿
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<alvin_rxg> 驱散 ot_iux
 * OT_iux 无视 alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> 封印 OT_iux
<flay> 机器人么 iux
<OT_iux> @
<OT_iux> 我是人类
 * edison0354 我又要刷新ROM了吗？
 * edison0354 当ROM的升级速度比软件还快……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你想不開……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ？
<MaoDa> 请问下，我的状况是否有异常么？
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 你太仁慈了。
<hymnusalae> 殺了 OT_iux
<hymnusalae> MaoDa, 好像沒有。
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: fuck OT_iux
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, ……
<MaoDa> 不过刚才有人 mode +q 我
 * edison0354 悲剧，爪机刚刚被自动同步了，现在里面全是音乐……还得开删……
<MaoDa> 唉，全都是谜
<Baili> edison0354: 淡定，我手机被锁ROM了，里面一堆中移动定制的垃圾软件
<edison0354> Baili: 你啥爪机？
<Baili> edison0354: HTC Wildfire
<edison0354> Baili: 移动定制机？
<flay> 野火
<Baili> edison0354: 我老哥寂寞的是时候刷了国行的ROM
 * edison0354 doubletwist表示处理不过来我庞大的音乐库
<flay> 那不是倒退了
<edison0354> Baili: 刷CM呗
<itmrf> itrufeng: hehe
<Baili> edison0354: 还没找到怎么在Linux下刷啊233
<itrufeng> ..
<itrufeng> itmrf: xxx
<edison0354> Baili: ………………
<edison0354> Baili: adb啊
<edison0354> Baili: 不过我习惯用recovery刷
<itmrf> ghosthkfly: xixi
<edison0354> Baili: 不过移动定制的ROM你竟然能用下去……真佩服你
<Baili> edison0354: 只要心中默念，这是诺基亚板砖就好了
<edison0354> Baili: …………………………
<edison0354> Baili: 你用啥同步的爪机里的音乐？
<Baili> edison0354: 表示，咱也就没事电脑上听听黄河大合唱，手机里面从来不塞音乐的
<edison0354> Baili: 额
<Evanescence> 有没有用来登录的脚本，每天赚取积分?
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不一样
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 呃……這麽悲劇呀……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 所以你們也不用 tp 那個郵件來提交的了？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 所以不用launchpad了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你出来了
<edison0354> happyaron: 我今晚整MAC的DSDT去了……
<LemonHall> edison0354: ....................
<LemonHall> edison0354: DSDT?
<edison0354> LemonHall: 恩
<edison0354> LemonHall: 英语老师攻略战怎么样了？
<edison0354> LemonHall: 请出去没？
<LemonHall> edison0354: ............
<wzlxx> ofan: awesome中S-n把一个程序最小化后怎么再弄出来啊，如果不用鼠标的话？
<edison0354> LemonHall: 明天这么好的机会啊！
<ofan> wzlxx: 切换到那个程序 再按下S-n
<edison0354> LemonHall: 还聊啥IRC，快攻略区
<LemonHall> edison0354: .................
<edison0354> LemonHall: 老大不小的人了……
<LemonHall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<wzlxx> ofan: 怎么切换？如果所有的都已经最小化了，然后我想要某一个最大化呢？
<wzlxx> ofan: 最小化的时候s-j/k是不能用的…
<ofan> wzlxx: 最小化不是S-n
<ofan> wzlxx: 哦 是,我这点一下就出来了
<wzlxx> ofan: 那是哪个？
<wzlxx> ofan: 就是得用鼠标点…那不用鼠标咋办？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 对了，生殖道的OP是谁唱的？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不知道。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额
<wzlxx> ofan: 到底是咋回事？
<wzlxx> ofan: 怎么弄的？
<Baili> edison0354: OP「A Whole New World God Only Knows」
<Baili> 歌手：Oratorio The World God Only Knows
<ofan> wzlxx: 不知道,貌似必须用鼠标,或者mod4+ctrl+r重启下
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦，这样啊…呵呵，行～你忙，这个用着还行，就是S太难
<wzlxx> 按了
<edison0354> Baili: 谁唱的？
<Baili> edison0354: 乐队就叫那名字，具体你自己放狗看看
<roylez> http://onestepback.org/articles/rubygemsfacets/genesisthemidnighthackers.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: RubyGems - Genesis -- The Midnight Hackers
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 无论这个世界多么混乱，坚持自己的信念。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<centerpoint> 谁遇到过在图形终端，w3m不支持鼠标双击打开链接？ 以前都可以的，现在迁移到了虚拟机，无论是vmware还是vbox，w3m都不支持鼠标双击打开链接了。。。多方搜索无果，大家帮帮忙，谁装了虚拟机，看看w3m正常不？（我在w3m选项中是启用了鼠标支持的）
<freeflying> tenzu: 我在us
<freeflying> usa
<edison0354> freeflying: 额，肉身翻了
<zhenbeiju55> 誰會翻牆呀
<zhenbeiju55> 幫我注冊一個facebook賬號 ，握手擊傷有那個軟件 但是沒有賬號~
<happyaron> edison0354: 加油加油！
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> edison0354: DSDT
<tenzu> freeflying: 恭贺人肉翻墙
<edison0354> happyaron: ………………diff别人的以后照着改改……改出来亮度调节就行了
<freeflying> tenzu: 出差而已
<tenzu> freeflying: 去的哪个城市？
<freeflying> tenzu: Boston
<tenzu> freeflying: 很好很强大
<tenzu> freeflying: 免税店可以疯狂购物
<roylez> tenzu: 免税店买不一定比得过那便宜的卖场吧
<roylez> tenzu: 除非你非要买高级货色
<tenzu> roylez: 看买啥了。便宜的去卖场，贵的去免税店呗，你比我懂
<freeflying> tenzu: Boston有吗
<roylez> tenzu: 我穷，我神马也不懂
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<tenzu> freeflying: 找呗，或者问问怎么开免税单。应该是超过一定数额才给开。澳洲是AUD300，米国不清楚
<roylez> http://jandan.net/2011/03/31/paint-drug.html
<freeflying> tenzu: lol
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包子叔
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.likecool.com/Gear/Other/The%20Mechanical%20Wooden%20Elephant/The-Mechanical-Wooden-Elephant.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: matz居然是mormon教徒.....
<freeflying> roylez: 洗版下班
<zhenbeiju55> test
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍩ 
<zhenbeiju55> test
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍩ 
<LegendLee> ubuntu 开机黑屏！
<LegendLee> 现在pidgin能用qq吗？
<microcai> LegendLee:  显卡不显示，显示器坏了，X没启动，都是开机黑屏。错误不描述清楚别人怎么帮你？
<LegendLee> 现在pidgin能用qq吗？
<microcai> LegendLee:  用QQ的就滚回去用 win
<microcai> LegendLee:  http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/  这里有一个
<microcai> LegendLee:  不过还是建议你滚回去用 windows
<LegendLee> 那飞信又是怎么弄得？
<hymnusalae> LegendLee, 有一個 LibFetion 和 OpenFetion。
<LegendLee> pidgin下不行吗？
<hymnusalae> LegendLee, 一個是一個 Pidgin 的插件。一個是 Qt4 的程序，哪個是哪個我記不得了。
<hymnusalae> LegendLee, 試著在 Google 上搜索搜索。
<LegendLee> 好的，我去看看，谢
<wzlxx> 怎么把super键换成大小写键，awesome用super太困难了
<wzlxx> 我决定牺牲emacs;s
 * edison0354 MAC下那个GUI软件有diff的功能？
<OT_iux> 求助……我原来 / 所在的盘太小，要换个大的硬盘，怎么把系统整个搬过去？有没有什么方便的方法
<alvin_rxg> tar => tar
<OT_iux> @@？
<OT_iux> 可否详细说明下
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 你最後先找個其它的盤
<alvin_rxg> OT_iux: tar pcf 保存到一个地方，然后新硬盘分区之后，再 tar 回去，更改下 grub 和 fstab 之类的
<alvin_rxg> os_iux: 台机不是可以俩硬盘同时上么
<OT_iux> 是阿，俩都挂着了现在
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, -p      (x mode only) 這個限制 Linux 上沒有嗎？
<OT_iux> 一个是 sda0 /
<OT_iux> 另一个似乎是 sdc0
<alvin_rxg>   -p, --preserve-permissions, --same-permissions        extract information about file permissions      (default for superuser)
<OT_iux> 我先分区，试试……
<OT_iux> alvin_rxg: hymnusalae, 网上说什么 cp -R -a
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 備份： tar -pcf backup.tar /usr /home /lib /bin /sbin /var /etc （加上除 /tmp /dev /proc /sys 之外的所有要備份的東西）
<OT_iux> sys 不用备份？
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 回復： tar -pxf xxx.tar -C <targetpath> 就好了。
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, /sys 我記得 Linux 下也是有個特殊的 sysfs 的吧。
<OT_iux> 其实home似乎也不用专门备份，home在 sda1 不在 sda0
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 你看下 /proc/mounts 上面的信息，先把那些系統自動生成的東西都去掉。
<OT_iux> 酱紫阿……
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 這樣，看來是 -c 無效的意思了。
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: 哪个？
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, -p 在 -c 模式下無效呀，上面說的是  extract information about file permissions 。我開始以為是不能用。
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, cp -R -a 應該就是 cp -a，-a = -RpP
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: 我没看到哪里说 p 在 c 下无效…
<OT_iux> i c...
<OT_iux> 那我试试cp...
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 沒有什麽，我這邊 Fbsd 下的 man 裏有個 -p      (x mode only) 的說明，我確認一下是不能在一起用，還是被忽略。
<alvin_rxg> cp 哪个选项保持 permission..
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, cp -p
 * lemonhall Ë­ÓÐÖªµÀOPERAµÄIRCÔòÄØÂðµ÷Õû×ÖÌåºÍÖ÷Ìâô£¿
<^k^> lemonhall:say ACTION 谁有知道OPERA的IRC则呢吗调整字体和主题么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<lemonhall> ...............
<OT_iux> lemonhall: GB2312 早
 * lemonhall OPERA的IRC功能可以修改主题和字体么？
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 好像不行
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 最多让你调调charset
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我刚换成UTF-8。。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我去看看是不是由CSS控制的
<OT_iux> @@
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你咋还在？
 * edison0354 被我说走了⋯⋯
<OT_iux> 。。
<wzlxx> 设知道调试awesome配置的命令是哪个？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 果然是CSS文件控制的，那这就好办多了
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: awesomw -k ?
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 以前记得有个检测lua语法的，估计是这个，我看看…
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 就是这个，多谢…
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 你是如何解决awesome的super键的…
<alvin_rxg> ?
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: super键不好按…
<OT_iux> lemonhall: @@ 调成啥样了？
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 什么情况？
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 微软那个键不好按，而且我就只有一个微软键…你没有换键？
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 那你换咯
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 正在调。。。。我想要18号的字体，和黑底白字。。节省眼睛
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: emacs把能用的快捷键都用完了
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: ...............................................
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 这是你的事哦
 * lemonhall 唔。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<zhenbeiju55> test
<lemonhall> test
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍫ 
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju55: !!!!!!!!!!
<zhenbeiju55> lemonhall, ?
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju55: 唔好了。。。这下好一些了，可惜不知道微软雅黑怎么用CSS表达
<zhenbeiju55> o
<FrankLv> 有办法知道某个目录被软连接么？可以查出哪个目录联过来？
<lemonhall> FrankLv: 可以的
<zhenbeiju55> 我只知道 ln -s可以軟鏈接 但是不知道怎麽看已經軟鏈接的命令
<microcai> zhenbeiju55:   l s-l
<microcai> zhenbeiju55:   ls -l
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<microcai> lemonhall:  干嘛，来来去去的
<alvin_rxg> =.=  我理解成了他想知道 那个 原始目录 被 那个东东 链接着……
<FrankLv> zhenbeiju55: 是这样的，我想知道用户/home/usera 有没有被连接
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=323542
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - DNS 问题
<FrankLv> alvin_rxg: 恩 你的理解就是我的问题
<lemonhall> microcai: 啊，我正在调试OPERA的IRC的CSS文件。。它又不提供一个刷新。。真是的
<alvin_rxg> FrankLv: =.=  没考虑过这样的问题……
<zhenbeiju55> FrankLv, ls -n 試試 剛才 microcai 告訴我的
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju55: 给我说些什么
<zhenbeiju55> lemonhall, "dfajdjfal"
<zhenbeiju55> 說什麽呀
<stlifey> ubuntu有没有计划引入systemd？
<FrankLv> zhenbeiju55: -n won't work
<FrankLv> -n, --numeric-uid-gid   like -l, but list numeric user and group IDs
<stlifey> 听说能提高启动速度
<zhenbeiju55> 哦 ~  那我就不知道了
<Kandu> FrankLv: 沒法知道
<alvin_rxg> 前提 a -> b； FrankLv 想通过 b 知道有哪些 a 存在 ……
<Kandu> FrankLv: 不管軟硬
<lemonhall> OK....
 * lemonhall 这回完美了
 * FrankLv 狂翻ls manpage
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 改好了
 * lemonhall 请求来个人对我随便说几句
<palomino|working> 几句 , lemonhall
<FrankLv> lemonhall: 1 blablalba 嗯嗯呐呐
 * lemonhall http://imagebin.org/145867
<lemonhall> OT_iux: http://imagebin.org/145867
<alvin_rxg> 好大个字啊
<lemonhall> 这下子在WIN下也算有个好用的IRC软件了
<adam8157> 长时间无动作 无线网卡会休眠?
<OT_iux> lemonhall: nice color
<lemonhall> adam8157: 推荐用POWERTOP看看。。。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 谢谢。。。这种东西也是众口难调的。。。。。
<LiJunLe> beta1 出来了么？
<rookies> LiJunLe: 好像出来了
<LiJunLe> 貌似只有source文件夹
<rookies> 论坛里有人已经安上了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=323543
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu 11.04 哥终于把你拿下了
 * lemonhall 这条新闻的意义何在？对目录有常识的人给解释一下
 * lemonhall http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/31/0958237&amp;from=rss
<LiJunLe> run文件夹是干什么用的？
<rookies> .run不是运行文件吗？
<NoIE> öaü,.poeiqjkjkxeiu.pypyfiuhkxbxbmuhdyfgfgchdrbmwmwvdrngctctzrnswv#v####nsltz?z?/sl
<lemonhall> NoIE: .................你在说什么
<LiJunLe> 我是说那个新闻链接里面的那个
<NoIE> lemonhall: 抱歉，刚刚在研究怎么打出“ä”，不小心按到回车键了。
<alvin_rxg> a:
<rookies> ā
<alvin_rxg> @ł€¹¼²³¹½²¼¬½{[¬{]þ\}ø\ſ}ð„þ»«ĸ„
<NoIE> a:
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 空口言
 * alvin_rxg 开始拆城墙了 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀆🀇🀈🀉🀊🀋🀌🀍🀎🀏🀐🀑🀒🀔🀕🀖🀗🀘🀙🀚🀛🀜🀝🀞🀟🀠🀡🀢🀣🀤🀥🀦🀧🀨🀩🀪🀫
<^k^> alvin_rxg:say ACTION 开始拆城墙了 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀆🀇🀈🀉🀊🀋🀌🀍🀎🀏🀐🀑🀒🀔🀕🀖🀗🀘🀙🀚🀛🀜🀝🀞🀟🀠🀡🀢🀣🀤🀥🀦🀧🀨🀩🀪🀫 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zhenbeiju55> 額 誰這麽厲害 哪裏找到這些符號的
<palomino|working> 卧槽...........
<Lavande> 汗，来玩IRC麻将吧
<alvin_rxg> 我出 🀪
<^k^> alvin_rxg:say 我出 🀪 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lemonhall> Lavande: ............
<lemonhall> Lavande: 咋玩？
<Lavande> lemonhall: 写个插件发牌啊，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: 需要谁做个机器人的
<Lavande> lemonhall: 机器人
<rookies> Lavande┞┞┟┯┮┞┬┭┯┰┠┠┯┭┬┝┞┯
<zhenbeiju55> test
<zhenbeiju55> 怎麽玩
<Lavande> 哈哈，肯定很有意思的
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍫ 
<zhenbeiju55> 寫插件 ~~   還沒有那個功夫
<lemonhall> Lavande: 那我在OPERA下会写个CSS文件，把机器人发的牌。。。。图形化掉
 * lemonhall 这想法太蛋疼，闪了
<rookies> ^k^都点名了
<Lavande> lemonhall: 呵呵，IRSSI什么的就用这个字符好了，符合CLI控的geek心理
<zhenbeiju55> 是我發了一個test消息
<zhenbeiju55> 它就跟我對話的
<lemonhall>  :)
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷，机器上 cjk 字体没全
<lemonhall>  :@
<lemonhall>  :(
<alvin_rxg> 算8.03-7.96，出来0.0699999 ???? float 怎么回事？ http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-2294208-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Android的计算器真是悲剧啊 - IT业界新闻与评论 - ChinaUnix.net
<rookies> 精度有问题吧
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 俺用的realcalc
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 我的自带的也那样⋯⋯
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> 是不是做个计算器，都要用大数，而不能用 float 呢？
<NoIE> 不用 float ，怎么计算浮点数？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 不懂，这个BUG是为啥捏？
<NoIE> 精度不够吧？
<tenzu> 姐控。。。
<Lavande1> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> Lavande1: 你怎么带了个1？
<edison0354> tenzu: 掉线了⋯⋯
<Lavande1> tenzu: 刚刚掉线了，不是2就好
<tenzu> Lavande1: 很快你就2了
<tenzu> edison0354: 你也进进出出的
<Lavande_2> tenzu: 好吧。。
<tenzu> Lavande_2: 。。。
 * Lavande_2 啦啦啦
<edison0354> tenzu: 刚刚测试下MAC的睡眠，然后就断网了⋯⋯
<rookies> 姐控2了
<rookies>  :D
<edison0354> rookies: +10086
<tenzu> edison0354: 你用macbook？
<edison0354> tenzu: 黑苹果
<tenzu> edison0354: 没搞过
<alvin_rxg> 国内 cjb.net 不能访问了嘛？
<Lavande_2> alvin_rxg: 测试正常
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷……
<zhenbeiju55> test
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍬ 
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 男人和女人最大的区别是什么？ 答曰：“比上不足，比下有余”！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<edison0354> pocoyo: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<rookies> 水牛……
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 就算知道一个人的所有细节,在该忘记的时候还是会忘记的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Lavande_2> 水牛这是在干嘛
<anticlockwise> 水牛……
<edison0354> Lavande_2: 不知
<edison0354> Lavande_2: 你可以把名字改回来了⋯⋯
<Lavande> edison0354: 嘿嘿
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 不是水牛在幹嘛，是zhenbeiju在做什麽……
<hymnusalae> 話說 zhenbeiju55 這還不算犯規，因為水牛不是機器人。
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 哈哈，水牛变成机器人了
<edison0354> Lavande: 你咋高兴成那样⋯⋯
<tenzu> Lavande: 水牛的那个神马em...自带的
<zhenbeiju55> .。不犯規就好
<Lavande> tenzu: 半人半机
<Lavande> edison0354: 呃。。有码
<tenzu> Lavande: 人鸡合一
<zhenbeiju55> 嘿嘿 今天覺得他自動回復挺有意思的 就私聊了好長時節
<edison0354> test
<Lavande> tenzu: 哈哈，对
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 您⋯⋯调戏机器人
<^k^> edison0354, ....  ㍬ 
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。
<anticlockwise> 什么叫犯规？
<zhenbeiju55> 他不是機器人，嘿嘿
<pocoyo> edison0354: 有理想的地方，地狱也是天堂！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> 我只是想看看他回復的句子 ~
 * edison0354 水牛反应没有KK快
<zhenbeiju55> 挺有意思的
<rookies> 又来了
<tenzu> test
<tenzu> hi
<^k^> tenzu, ....  ㍬ 
<tenzu> 两个都傻了
<pocoyo> Lavande: 你都2代了？
<tenzu> 艹，活了
<edison0354> tenzu: …⋯
<pocoyo> tenzu: 加了黑名单了 哈哈
<edison0354> pocoyo: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 英雄不问出处，流氓不看岁数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Lavande> pocoyo: ……
<zhenbeiju55> 哈哈 我的還可以
<tenzu> pocoyo: 说话不由自主
<Lavande> test
<^k^> Lavande, ....  ㍬ 
<Lavande> nnnnnnnnd
<anticlockwise> test
<pocoyo> Lavande: 你早不行了 我晕。。
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 你是谁的mj?
<pocoyo> anticlockwise: 独步天下的居家旅行杀人越货无所不能的利器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Lavande> pocoyo: 不应该啊，我记得第一次看到你有机器人吧
<zhenbeiju55> pocoyo, 什麽是mj
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 马甲
<rookies> 明天愚人节……
<edison0354> rookies: 提前节日快乐！
<zhenbeiju55> 我自己就是自己……   不是馬甲
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 英美人~~
<NoIE> 明天我要换马甲，然后，嘿嘿嘿 。。。
<anticlockwise> tenzu: ……
<rookies> edison0354: 节日快乐……
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 在英还是在美？
<pocoyo> anticlockwise: 美女媳妇呢？
<zhenbeiju55> test
<edison0354> rookies: 谢谢，我今天生日
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 在你没回国之前，还可以叫你新加坡人的……T_T
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 哼哼，反正我不是坡人
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 英，美那边还没搞定，下周一Amazon第二次面试
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.douban.com/online/10784453/
<anticlockwise> pocoyo: 在家当主妇呢，正在为婚礼减肥～
<pocoyo> edison0354: 今儿个是愚人节？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 明儿你才过节
<yudun> ubuntu 下有好用点的UML绘图工具么？
<wecing> linux下怎么看CPU型号？
<rookies> wecing系统信息
<wecing> rookies: ……囧。
<NoIE> 在 gnome 下可以看系统系统监视器。
<wecing> NoIE: ！！！！！！！！
<tenzu> anticlockwise: good luck!
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 过了的话发裸照
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 谢谢～～Google的下一次应该也在下周～
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 去amazon吧，有什么打折信息直接通知我
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 恩，发面部裸照～
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 胡子眉毛睫毛都剃掉
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 我是准备去Amazon，如果他们收留我的话。你买Amazon.com的东西吗？卓越我们就管不着了
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 买过，你去的话我不就更方便了么。买了直接寄给你，攒够一集装箱你帮我寄回国
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 恩，买了一定寄给我！我买东西就不用掏钱了
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 我先买20斤咸鱼
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 那也行～～就是不知道Amazon.com有木有咸鱼……
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 你去了不就有了，改改数据库，帮我把价格上抹个零
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 。。。招我的小组不管数据库……T_T
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 没关系，你这算成功打入敌人内部，到时候美男计把管数据的大妈搞定
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 那我估计刚进去就出来了……
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 联想ing
<edison0354> anticlockwise: 你去亚马逊？
<tenzu> 牛哥走了。。。
<tenzu> 牛哥再见
<BaByChU> http://www.fillinn.com/img/fun/have-you-ever-been-this-tired/have-you-ever-been-this-tired20.jpg
<anticlockwise> edison0354: 额……正在面试，下周一第二次
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 在嗎？
<kenifanying> debian squeeze安装fbi出现这个：http://paste.debian.net/112522/
<kenifanying> 咋整？
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: 换 cia
<BaByChU> 看不见图。。。。。
<BaByChU> 你能直接贴图的连接么
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg,cia跟fbi有什么区别？另外那个是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: fbi 调查局， cia 情报局
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg,诶，那个是终端下的看图软件呀老大……
<kenifanying>  Linux frame buffer image viewer
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: apt 提示，你安装的包是未信任的包，会有什么什么样的危险 blabla 的，yes 继续， no
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg，原理的包怎么还会有不信任的，怎么回事？可以解释下不？
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: 不清楚 ubuntu 的机制，你问问别人吧……
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: 猜测是第三方源?
<alvin_rxg> ibus 拼音真他妈累，丫联想的词少一点行不……
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg,我的是debian squeeze,用的ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn的源……高手解释下
<alvin_rxg> i'm new to ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> i'm new to debian
 * edison0354 各大发行版将引入/run目录
 * microcai edison0354 microcai 表示早就知道了
<soiamso> kenifanying: 也就是被人修改过，如果是系统包的话
<microcai> edison0354:  我订阅了 systemd-devel 邮件列表。老早就讨论了。
<edison0354> microcai: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
 * edison0354 microcai: 表示我现在是launchd
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 不就是把 /var/run 移动到 /run 么……
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 嗯⋯⋯
<microcai> edison0354:  ... 死一边去。果粉滚
<kenifanying> soiamso,sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude full-upgrade之后再安装就没警告了……
 * edison0354 果粉华丽丽的飘过
<alvin_rxg> 果蝇
<soiamso> kenifanying: 你的库有问题
 * edison0354 知道果蝇的雌雄怎么鉴别的吗 alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> 看 JJ 的长度
<majian> 用一只已知性别的配对
<microcai> majian:  +
<kenifanying> soiamso,什么问题？可以解释下不？
<microcai> majian:  +1
<kenifanying> 有点小白
<edison0354> majian: 您这是测交啊？
<majian> microcai: 呵呵，一看就是混论坛的
<majian> edison0354: :-)
<kenifanying> 是源的问题还是我的系统问题？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 这个就不明白了，难道修改了 验证的钥匙？
<microcai> majian:  ?
<majian> edison0354: 要是打仗，那就是性别相同，
<soiamso> kenifanying: 你用的是 ubuntu 吧?
<kenifanying> soiamso,不是，用的debian squeeze
<kenifanying> soiamso，那我升级了下怎么又没事了？
<soiamso>  kenifanying: 但是也没有那个这么傻用这样的方法入侵吧。。。
<kenifanying> soiamso,我的被入侵了？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 你升级的时候，有没有告诉你不可信？
<kenifanying> soiamso,没有
<soiamso> kenifanying: 那样就别管了，可能新增了签名的钥匙
<gad-zllang> ..HI，，
<gad-zllang> ，，有人用UB开WIFI热点？
<kenifanying> 诶，刚没注意看了，有9个包升级的，记得有个bind的,具体忘记了……
<majian> gad-zllang: ？
<gad-zllang> 我用连接管理器，建 了个热点，，我这里看着没什么问题，，
<gad-zllang> 客户机那边能连上，，但获取不到IP
<gad-zllang> 我这里连接设置里面，DHCP开着的，，
<microcai> gad-zllang:  ... 那就静态配置ip呗
<gad-zllang> microcai: 哦，，我电脑连接设置的DHCP，客户机 取不到，，客户机设置成静态，还是PING不通
<kenifanying> soiamso,除了fbi外终端下看图还有没其它好的软件？
<freeflying> roylez_: 你们team主要做什么的
<roylez_> 突然问这个干什么
<Colin-shzsc> 隔壁维基百科乱成一锅粥了……
<majian> 问大家个问题：两台电脑，一个网线，怎么通信？
<BaByChU> 。。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 因为维基百科自己当机了
<ofan> majian: 直接连
<BaByChU> wiki好好的
<majian> ofan：是你也，我们聊过的，
<majian> ofan: ip什么的怎么配置啊
<gad-zllang> microcai: 现在我也这问题，，，只一网张，，，
<gad-zllang> 线，
<gad-zllang> WIFI还没开好。
<ofan> majian: 一个做主机,另一个网管地址写主机地址
<ofan> 网关
<Colin-shzsc> BaByChU: 你现在再去看看，现在可不是只有中国人说维基百科当了
<BaByChU> majian: 通一网段就行  但是你线要用交叉线  两台直连不用写网关
<majian> ofan: 今天我看百度百科，说网关必须是自己所在的网段
<BaByChU> Colin-shzsc: 我上的好好的
<ofan> majian: .. 当然了
<ofan> reddit又挂了
<BaByChU> Colin-shzsc: Évènements en cours : Crise ivoirienne de 2010-2011 · Protestations et révolutions dans le monde arabe · Crise nucléaire au Japon · Intervention militaire en Libye · Révolte burkinabée ·
<kiss_kill> 有人吗？嘎嘎
<pocoyo> kiss_kill: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<kiss_kill> 好无聊哦
<majian> ofan: 那两个机器要先配到一个网段，然后机器的网关互为对方ip，就可以了？
<BaByChU> majian: 不用网关
<BaByChU> majian: 两台直连 无所谓gateway的概念  点对点的
<majian> 一个网段就行了哈
<alvin_rxg> kiss_kill: 写个插件，在 irc 里边玩 mahjong
<BaByChU> majian: 都在一个冲突域里  不需要网关做路由
<kiss_kill> 不会
<majian> 那两台直连就是一般的网线就行么？好想要用交叉网线吧？
<kiss_kill> 我不会编程
<ofan> http://sox.sourceforge.net/
<ofan> majian: 现在都这种的
<ofan> 直接连
<BaByChU> majian: 看你网卡 一般台式机的破网卡不能自适应 只能用交叉线
<majian> 都是英语。。。。幸亏能翻译
<roylez_> http://i.min.us/iksG6o.jpg
<NoIE> roylez_: gut
<majian> :-)，有意思的图片
<hymnusalae> 暈，上午我同學才發一次
<majian> hymnusalae: 这是你们发现的
<hymnusalae> majian, 當然不是。
<majian> hymnusalae: :-)，很经典
<hymnusalae> majian, 嗯。
<majian> hymnusalae: 我都没发现
<alvin_rxg> via: jandan.net
<hymnusalae> http://hiphotos.baidu.com/��������i/pic/item/e6227647faa27305510ffedd.jpg?v=tbs
<hymnusalae> 把整個復制到地址欄上。
<alvin_rxg> 中间几个 问号
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 那是男的还是女的？
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 呃，中間不是空格嗎？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 上面是男，下面是女。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 去年的新番。
<BaByChU> http://imagebin.org/145886
<BaByChU> wiki好好的
<BaByChU> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=145886
<lemonhall> NoIE: 别跟我说，我才追完火影。。。。
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 蘋果的字體就是好看呀……
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 只可惜打電話打到常州華文 打不能……
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: ....什么叫常州华文 打不能。。。
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 打不了。
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 打不通。
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 那個字體不是華文的黑體 簡嗎？
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: 你说的是常州华文。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 對呀，常州華文，怎麽了？
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: 为啥是常州。。。
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 公司在常州呀？
<hymnusalae> BaByChU, 難道不是的嗎？
<BaByChU> hymnusalae: 不知道
<myke2> MaskRay: 看到一个比较有趣
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<catcher> 我的笔记本 装的是ubuntu10.04 光盘不好用
<catcher> 内核好像已经识别出光驱了
<hymnusalae> catcher, 識別了不能用？
<soiamso> catcher: 一般是光驱坏了
<myke2> MaskRay: 求和F(x1)F(x2)...F(xk) 对任意 N = x1 + x2 + ... + xk, k也任意.
<myke2> catcher: mount下, 看下错误提示
<catcher> 好我试试
<catcher> 光驱灯一闪一闪的
<catcher> mount: /dev/sr0: 未知设备
<myke2> kenifanying: 除了fbi外, 还有fbv
<catcher> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<catcher> [sudo] password for zh:
<catcher> mount: /dev/sr0: 未知设备
<MaskRay> myke2: F 是什么
<myke2> MaskRay: Fibnacci数列
<myke2> MaskRay: 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8
<myke2> catcher: usb光驱?
<catcher> 笔记本内置的
<catcher> 还 有不断启动的转动声
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么叫 N k 任意
<myke2> MaskRay: N给定
<myke2> MaskRay: 对任意这种形式的拆分, k也不是给定的
<happyaron> 我在吗
<catcher> 自从用linux 好像从来没用过光驱
<kenifanying> myke2,谢啦，我去看看，还有个fim说是fbi -improved，但是我刚试了下，感觉都还没fbi好，不知道是我的问题还是它的问题
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 这lag
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 在。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: thanks
<myke2> kenifanying: fbi不能在term用
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你出来了
<edison0354> happyaron: 我亮度调节搞出来了
<kenifanying> myke2,fbi可以正常在终端中用，要frambuffer就是了
<happyaron> edison0354: 刚才联通的机房光线设备坏了，刚修上。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<myke2> catcher: lshw 看下有没有, 如果没有sudo apt-get install lshw
<catcher> dmesg几经检测出光驱了啊
<catcher> [    1.970455] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633A  AS00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<myke2> kenifanying: 我说的不对, 应该是: 不能在伪终端中用
<myke2> kenifanying: pts
<myke2> catcher: lshw有没有?
<kenifanying> myke2,蒽，你说的没错，squeeze貌似没打包fbv
<myke2> kenifanying: 所以我在fbterm里面不能用fbi......
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是说任意分，每个方案都累加到答案？
<catcher> myke2:没有
<kenifanying> myke2,fim可以应该，但不知道是我的问题还是，fim显示图片跟雪花一样
<myke2> MaskRay: 差不多
<myke2> catcher: sudo apt-get install lshw
<ilinux> 请问在win7下如何得到一个文件夹的树状结构图？
<ilinux> 谢谢！
<catcher> 安装lshw了 运行没有光驱
<lemonhall> ilinux: cmd.exe
<lemonhall> ilinux: tree
<myke2> catcher: sudo lshw | vim -
<ilinux> lemonhall, 谢谢
<myke2> catcher: 找cdrom, 就是输入/cdrom
<ilinux> 如果在ubuntu下呢？
<kenifanying> myke2,你fbterm用什么出入法? ibus-fbterm?
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有, 6 = 1 + 5 = 5 + 1不同的
<myke2> kenifanying: 这东西没有人维护的, 还是用ucimf-openvanilla
<myke2> kenifanying: 不太用fbterm
<kenifanying> myke2,我还是用古老的zhcon
<catcher> -cdrom
<catcher>                 description: DVD-RAM writer
<catcher>                 product: CDDVDW TS-L633A
<catcher>                 vendor: TSSTcorp
<catcher>                 physical id: 1
<catcher>                 bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0
<ilinux> 如果在ubuntu下呢？
<^k^> catcher:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<MaskRay> myke2: O(n)?
<myke2> catcher: 看下logical name那里
<myke2> MaskRay: O(lgn)
<myke2> MaskRay: 模大素数输出
<lemonhall> kenifanying: ucimf-sunpinyin
<edison0354> happyaron: 你那天说banshee把master merge进1.8是用pot吗？
<microcai> LFS 很有发展潜力啊！！！！！
<catcher> 难道真实光驱坏了？
<microcai> LFS 都发展出全自动编译了 .... Gentoo 都自叹不如啊！
<myke2> catcher: 没有logical name?
<catcher> myke2:有
<cfy> aptitude如何下载upgrade需要的deb包
<myke2> catcher: 给个看看
<catcher> logical name: /dev/cdrom
<catcher>                 logical name: /dev/cdrw
<catcher>                 logical name: /dev/dvd
<catcher>                 logical name: /dev/dvdrw
 * microcai LFS 现在就一光盘，带上 N 多代码，启动后自动检测硬件后就开始编译了
<catcher>                 logical name: /dev/scd0
<catcher>                 logical name: /dev/sr0
<myke2> catcher: No
<microcai> catcher:  呵呵。活该
<myke2> catcher: dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1K count=1
<kenifanying> lemonhall,ucimf那个不怎么好用，不过终端下的中文好像也只能是这个水平了，zhcon都很久没人维护了
<myke2> microcai: ......, 都自动配置内核了?
<microcai> myke2:  yep
<myke2> microcai: 这和make localmodconfig质量差不多吧
<myke2> catcher: 上面指令要sudo的
<MaskRay> myke2: s[n] = 2*s[n-1]+s[n-2]
<microcai> myke2:  应该是
<myke2> MaskRay: 对
<lemonhall> kenifanying: sunpinyin 很好用。。。。。。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 他上面莫名其妙的用形式幂级数套来套去的
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 你没调教好。。应该是。。。
<microcai> myke2:  关键是，你不需要动脑子，什么都不用做，你的系统就全部都是编译出来的了。
<myke2> microcai: localmodconfig会减掉很多东西需要的
<MaskRay> myke2: 求链接
 * microcai 现在在痛苦编译 LFS 的第一步, 第一次编译 gcc 中 ....
<kenifanying> lemonhall,诶，回头再试试……
<myke2> MaskRay: 本地文件, 忘了何时得到的. 就一个题...... 他最后搞的东西我还不懂, 像搞什么二项式展开什么的
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个题有想法了么?
<myke2> MaskRay: a[i], p[i]的题
<myke2> hi
<^k^> myke2, 好  ㍮ 
<myke2> MaskRay: 也许p[i]的引入反而陷入死胡同
<MaskRay> myke2: 生成函数什么的？完全不会，看什么好？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我也不会
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是微积分里面的东西?
<MaskRay> myke2: 刚才找规律发现的
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样啊.
<edison0354> microcai: 您继续折腾吧⋯⋯
<microcai> edison0354:  ... ...
<microcai> edison0354: 干嘛？
<edison0354> microcai: 您折腾LFS去吧⋯⋯
<microcai> edison0354:  ... 不折腾。
<myke2> MaskRay: 对任意的表示N = x1 + x2 + ... + xn, (x1, x2, ..., xn)全体记作集合A[N], 讨论x1 = 1以及x1 > 1两种情况, 就得到|A[n]| = |A[n-1]| + (|A[n-1]| + |A[n-2]|)
<microcai> edison0354: 我这是学习一下系统构建。
<saimazoon> 你们好
<edison0354> microcai: 你不是在折腾了？
<edison0354> microcai: …⋯
<microcai> edison0354:  不会构建系统多没面子
<edison0354> microcai: 那我已经没脸了
<lemonhall> microcai: 没面子+1
<myke2> microcai: 构建系统
<microcai> lemonhall:  myke2 ?!
<microcai> lemonhall:  myke2 想干嘛！
<myke2> microcai: 我还不清楚Linux除了要内核, init, /dev/zero, /dev/console之外还必须要什么
 * lemonhall 睡觉
<edison0354> lemonhall: 泡MM去！
<happyaron> 有人愿意翻译GNOME3的发行注记吗？
<happyaron> http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/release-notes/gnome-3-0/help/zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: Module Translation: GNOME Release Notes
<microcai> myke2:  是 /dev/null
<edison0354> happyaron: 号恐怖⋯⋯
<myke2> mi
<myke2> microcai: 我去看下代码
<microcai> happyaron:  me take try
<edison0354> happyaron: 不多好像？
<happyaron> edison0354: 有啥恐怖的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我以为是文档那种巨多的东西⋯⋯
<happyaron> edison0354: 总量比gnome3.org多点
<happyaron> microcai: 你俩协作如何？
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 随便⋯⋯
<microcai> happyaron:  fine ;)
<happyaron> edison0354: microcai 你俩商量咋办吧。。。
<microcai> happyaron:  howto ?
<edison0354> microcai: 你翻我就继续banshee了…⋯
<microcai> edison0354:  what is banshee ?
<happyaron> microcai: 问 edison0354，他知道
<edison0354> microcai: 囧
<edison0354> happyaron: 貌似这个图片不用翻啊！
<ofan> chrome到12了
<edison0354> ofan: chromium表示淡定
<MaskRay> myke2: 怎么推的？
<happyaron> edison0354: 需要翻的话也可以翻。
<ofan> edison0354: 你用啥主题
<happyaron> edison0354: 翻译者定
<edison0354> ofan: 原生
<ofan> 看腻了
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个我看了，没啥好翻的，基本就几个LOGO
<happyaron> ofan: chromium 12 多时，看样子是打算不让别人超越版本号了
<edison0354> microcai: myke2: 额，还是挺多的⋯⋯
 * pityonline 请教：lpadmin 如何查看现在的打印机？
<happyaron> edison0354: ok
<edison0354> microcai: myke2: 大段的英语句子
<myke2> MaskRay: x1 = 1不用说了, 后面A[N]中的(x1, x2, ..., xn)和A[N-1]中的(x1-1, x2, ..., xn)一一对应, 然后么用F[x1] = F[x1-1] + F[x1-2]
<microcai> edison0354:  怕毛。
<myke2> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> myke2: 额，刚刚你不是举手了？
<ofan> happyaron: 版本号彪的太快,不就就超过emacs了
<ofan> 不久
<edison0354> microcai: 你翻过没？
<edison0354> ofan: emacs多少？
<microcai> edison0354:  翻译 .. 我学的就是翻译 ....
<MaskRay> myke2: 明白了
<edison0354> microcai: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 23
<edison0354> ofan: ！！！
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<MaskRay> nvidia-driver > 270 了。。。
<myke2> edison0354: 我举什么手?
<edison0354> ofan: 还有很久的路要走⋯⋯
<edison0354> myke2: 额，我还以为你也要翻译⋯⋯
 * pityonline 请教：lpadmin 如何查看现在的打印机？
 * edison0354 mamamia！的原声不错
<ofan> edison0354: 照这速度,2012前有望达成目标
<myke2> edison0354: 我对 夷文 一窍不通
<edison0354> myke2: 额
<edison0354> microcai: 人呢？
<drovencrazy> 这个翻译是不是一人一条那种？
<edison0354> microcai: 咱们是分工合作还是你练习以下课程？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 有 24 的 bzr 版本
<edison0354> microcai: s/以下/一下
<edison0354> MaskRay: 啥？
<MaskRay> edison0354: gnu emacs
<microcai> edison0354:  分工吧
<edison0354> MaskRay: 这恐怖的版本号⋯⋯
<microcai> edison0354:  翻译到是会，不过提交就不会了。你来提交吧。
<edison0354> microcai: 没啥提交，就上传一文件⋯⋯
<microcai> edison0354:  我翻译大段文字好了
<edison0354> microcai: 真正的提交是阿荣他们干的
<microcai> edison0354:  我没权限啊！
<edison0354> microcai: 全是大段⋯⋯
<microcai> edison0354:  没。有很多小段的， fuzz ，这些你来翻译吧。
<drovencrazy> drovencrazy, 翻译能插一脚不？障碍不大
<edison0354> microcai: fuzzy很少
<microcai> edison0354: 基本上就是  2.33 改一下
<pocoyo> MaskRay: win下的emacs总被360报。。
<microcai> 我从下面开始翻译，你从上面开始翻译
<microcai> edison0354:  我从下面开始翻译，你从上面开始翻译
<microcai> edison0354:  OK?
<edison0354> microcai: 能继承以前的已经都merge过来了
<edison0354> microcai: 可以
<myke2> pocoyo: vim呢?
<edison0354> microcai: 你用啥翻？vim？
<microcai> edison0354:  .. 原始 editor ...
<edison0354> microcai: 哪个？gedit？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 版本似乎直接从 13 开始的？
<microcai> edison0354:  ... gtranslator
<edison0354> MaskRay: 别问我，我都没见过emacs张啥样
<microcai> edison0354:  Creative Commons Sharealike 这个怎么翻译的？
<edison0354> microcai: 哦，那个要配置好的……不然出乱码⋯⋯
<MaskRay> pocoyo: ...
<microcai> edison0354:  . .. 都是 UTF-8 ...
<edison0354> microcai: Sharealike是啥？
<microcai> edison0354: ... 囧，我不知道才问你啊
<edison0354> microcai: 你学翻译的……我英语六级400出头……
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我帮你们找这种偏僻词好了
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 怎么说6级也是600+
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 那个不是词
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 膜拜⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我知道 这玩意儿 心功能吧。。。
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 嘿嘿 主要是寝室有个外语专业过8级的 怕啥
<edison0354> drovencrazy: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<microcai> edison0354: .... 我也从 500 出头
<edison0354> microcai: 你们都牛人⋯⋯
<edison0354> microcai: 本站的全部文字在知识共享署名-相同方式共享3.0协议之条款下提供
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 专有名词 不需要翻译
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: cc 对于 中文内容没用吧……
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 协议名，GPL是翻译了的
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 不知
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 国内乱抓网页的机器人那么多……
<drovencrazy> edison0354, GPL这种有必要翻译么？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 确实是翻了的==!
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我本来也以为不用翻⋯⋯
<alvin_rxg> 你们说的不是 cc协议啊……
<edison0354> microcai: 姓名標示-相同方式分享，我觉得不用翻了⋯⋯
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 是的
<alvin_rxg> 那怎么又 gpl ?
<edison0354> microcai: 那个\"http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/\"
<Loongjiang> 女孩子说话是不是都不诚实,比如偏偏爱说"我从来都没喜欢过你"
<edison0354> microcai: 弄成"http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/"
<microcai> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> microcai: 中文标点
<edison0354> Loongjiang: …⋯
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 看过文档了  真的不用翻
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 你看傲嬌片看多了。
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: 部分是的，所以都成了剩女
<Loongjiang> edison0354: ed男来了啊
<microcai> edison0354:  恩。好的。 到时候你再校对一下。
<edison0354> drovencrazy: microcai: 那就不翻了～翻了貌似没人知道是啥⋯⋯
<edison0354> microcai: 提交以后阿荣他们会校对的…⋯
<hymnusalae> edison0354, GPL 的內容是不能翻譯的，就算翻了也要給出原文，因為只有英文版有法律效力。
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 或者说 cc协议(blablabla 协议)
<byncz> 怎么设置执行一个文件不加 ./ 比如 a.out 而不用./a.out
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 至于名稱，我個人強烈建議是不翻，不過 aron 說要翻那就不是我能怎麽樣的事了。
<hymnusalae> byncz, 把那個文件放在你 $PATH 下列出的任何一個目錄中。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 标题～
<hymnusalae> byncz, 或者把你那個目錄放入 $PATH 中（不建議）
<Loongjiang> byncz: 那个你可以把所在的目录加在PATH变量里
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 阿荣说要翻GPL⋯⋯
<Loongjiang> hymnusalae: 老兄,你打字比我快啊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯，我說了，他昨天說要翻，那就不是我能怎麽樣的事了。不過我高度懷疑那個法律有沒有效。
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 呵呵。
<Loongjiang> 我才打几个字,你打了2倍
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我都没看过GPL⋯⋯
<anticlockwise> myke2: 可不可以把那道F(x1)F(x2)..F(xk)题的连接分享一下？我在做Programming Challenges，做到Geometry那一张了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<myke2> anticlockwise: 没
<alvin_rxg> byncz: export PATH=.:$PATH
<byncz> 就是$PATH 中加入文件径就可以吗？
<myke2> anticlockwise: 不知道哪里的资料
<Loongjiang> 比如你加个bin目录
<edison0354> microcai: 我英语好差⋯⋯
<myke2> anticlockwise: 什么Geometry?
<Loongjiang> byncz: 要这样子
<MaskRay> anticlockwise: Programming Challenges 是什么？
<Loongjiang> byncz: PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<byncz> .冒号？
 * alvin_rxg byncz: export PATH=.:$PATH
<Loongjiang> by
<Loongjiang> byncz: 恩,:隔开
<anticlockwise> myke2: 喔～中文版好像叫做编程挑战的一本书，倒数第二章是几何题，最后一张是计算几何的题
<microcai> edison0354:  ;) 多看字典就OK 了；
<Loongjiang> byncz: 最好写在 配置文件里
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 中文版好像叫挑战编程
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次把盘格掉了, 否则类似的题目可能还有些
<MaskRay> anticlockwise: http://www.programming-challenges.com/pg.php?page=studenthome ?
<edison0354> microcai: the addition of a documents interface to the Activities Overview
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 恩，就是这个～～
<edison0354> microcai: 丫，这啥…⋯
<edison0354> microcai: activities预览咋还有神马文档接口⋯⋯
<MaskRay> 我确实想做些几何题。。。
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 有本专门的书的
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 你们每发一条消息,系统就给我一份华丽的奖励,所以我爱IRC
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 啥意思？
<microcai> edison0354:  那是文档化的意思。
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: http://www.programming-challenges.com/pg.php?page=studenthome&threshold=0&perpage=8&pagenum=12&orderby=10
<Scriptkids> Loongjiang: 同问。。
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 这里是一些几何题
<edison0354> microcai: 不懂
<edison0354> microcai: 提供文档？
<MaskRay> 作　　者：（美）斯基纳，（西）雷维拉　著，刘汝佳　译...
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 自已写的脚本,意思慢奖励自个,满足虚荣的意思
<edison0354> Loongjiang: …⋯
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 不要看翻译就行……
<drovencrazy> 有没有消息说11.04会不会解决乱码问题？
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 斯基纳的一本算法书：Algorithm Design Manual我特别喜欢～
<MaskRay> myke2: 刘汝佳也做翻译这事。。。
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 找MS解决去，就它用GB
<myke2> MaskRay: 不管什么题, 我一般性都当作代数题
<myke2> MaskRay: lrj, 我对他一点都不知道, 他那本黑黑的书我都没
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 添加个字符集  应该不算是很难的事情吧
<MaskRay> anticlockwise: 英文版大陆买不到？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 你可以去用GB的local啊
<Scriptkids> 那个programing-challenge 是个什么网站？
<byncz> 好了谢谢大侠们
<MaskRay> myke2: 数学牛
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 原生支持不行么？真蛋疼
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 额……貌似大陆是没有英文原版……
<anticlockwise> myke2: 牛啊～～
<myke2> MaskRay: 脑子不行, 不会想, 所以只会做蚂蚁算
<MaskRay> myke2: 怎么做？
<MaskRay> anticlockwise: 然后只能设法下载盗版的了。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么题?
<edison0354> drovencrazy: …⋯
<myke2> MaskRay: 那题我还没其他想法
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 你让全世界都去用中国的标准啊？
<MaskRay> myke2: 怎么都当作代数题做？
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 搞个特别发行版呗
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 哈哈～～我买了原版的，但在做题的时候，还是看电脑上下的盗版的～没事～
<edison0354> drovencrazy: …⋯⋯⋯
<myke2> MaskRay: 当然不都能咯, 所以我能力极其有限
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 你这明摆着建局域网⋯⋯
 * drovencrazy 昨天看新闻 google办公室的网速300+MB/s  羡慕死我了
<myke2> MaskRay: 只能做做最水的题, 比如裸的网络流什么的
<MaskRay> myke2: pigs 我忘记你怎么推的了。。
<Loongjiang> 问下各位,moc是神马东东
<alvin_rxg> music on console
<microcai> edison0354: ?
<alvin_rxg> make or configure?
<microcai> edison0354:  恩，先跳过吧。
 * edison0354 In order to provide a cutting-edge experience, the GNOME 3 desktop requires hardware accelerated graphics capabilities. If this is not available, the GNOME 3 fallback desktop provides an excellent experience and incorporates many of the improvements contained in the release.
 * edison0354 好霸王条款⋯⋯
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 这很正常吧
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 其实我也不知道最后一句咋翻译了⋯⋯
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 不支持硬件加速的显卡快绝迹了吧。。。我这3年的老本都支持
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 求翻译
 * edison0354 马上停电了
<drovencrazy> edison0354，试了下 翻译不好 我求教下大牛
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 明天吧，我停电了马上
<drovencrazy> edison0354, ok
<edison0354> drovencrazy: thx
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 翻出来了
<happyaron> edison0354: gnome3.org上有类似的话
<happyaron> edison0354: 你可以把网页存下来
<happyaron> edison0354: 就三页
<microcai> edison0354: !
<microcai> edison0354:  翻译到哪里了？
<microcai> edison0354:  我翻译到第 122 条了
 * xiamx 单盒 x86也快绝迹了
<drovencrazy> edison0354, gnome3回滚桌面 可以提供良好的体验，同时兼容包含在release(这个一般怎么翻）里面的一些加强组件。
 * pityonline linux下的cupsd搞定了！
<byncz> 下了睡觉  大家慢慢聊
<byncz> 886
<hymnusalae> 如果沒有硬件加速的顯示支持，一個兼容性的Gnome3桌面一樣能帶來出色的桌面體驗，并加入許多在發布版本中的改進。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, ^ 另外 edison0354 掉了。
<byncz> exit
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 牛！专业啊
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 我這還差的很。
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, fallback原来是兼容性的意思。。汗
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, fallback 不是兼容性的意思。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, fallback 的意思是倒退的，但是可依賴的東西。
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 在这儿这么翻译吧。。。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 這裏改譯成兼容版本。
<Loongjiang>  男人牛吧牛吧牛吧不是罪
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 另外上面的回滾是 rollback 不是 fallback
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 他停电了
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 是罪，會死人，會被打，會被放逐。
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 感谢指导！
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 不敢當。
<Loongjiang> hymnusalae: 你很活跃
<happyaron> microcai: 你可以继续。。。
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 因為加密的盤悲劇了，現在很蛋疼。
<happyaron> microcai: 这个到4月6日前通过我审核就行。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 對了，aron，有沒有什麽好的工具可以方便的幫忙翻譯 PHP 文件呀？
<happyaron> fallback 是后背、后退、回滚等意思吧。。。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: php-gettext?
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 一個一個找 HTML 標簽很麻煩。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, php-gettext 對 php 有要求嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: http://php.net/manual/en/book.gettext.php
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 謝謝，我看下。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 编译时带 --with-gettext[=DIR]
<microcai> happyaron:  ...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 呃……編譯時……問題是php現在就在我手上……我沒有搞清楚，我再看下。
<microcai> happyaron:  我觉得我今天就可以大致翻译完成
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 錯了， fallback 不是可依賴的， fall back 是可依賴的。
<microcai> happyaron:  余下的有待修正的再讨论好了。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 我的錯。
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 大概意思有了
<happyaron> microcai: ok
<BaByChU> 今天amazon ec2好慢阿
<hymnusalae> 可能翻譯成經過裁剪的或者初級版本的之類的更好。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 比如類似 Basic edition 那種。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 暈，人家的 PHP 沒有那麽寫……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 那就是說我只能一個一個翻譯了？
<happyaron> en...
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 这个真没想法了
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 怎麽？
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 我觉得你说的对 大体上还是先提供个基础桌面，扫描硬件加速，开启硬件加速 这过程吧
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 不確定。這個具體過程我完全不知道，只會翻譯。
<hymnusalae> 能問下這是什麽情況嗎？HymnusAlae% grep -R enya *
<hymnusalae> grep: invalid option -- t
<hymnusalae> 我什麽時候打 t 了？
<hymnusalae> 我知道了，不好意思。
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 翻译的这个还需不需要支持？
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 什麽意思？
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 我也想翻 虽然水平菜了点
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 那要什麽支持？
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 这个是什么流程，下载+上传
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, ？
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 我不是太熟，昨天我和 edison0354 有說到這個。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 不過上面的日志好像不全呀……
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 再說吧。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 你可以問問看 happyaron，不過他可能有點忙。
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 先四处逛逛有没有说明吧
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 嗯。
<drovencrazy> microcai, 你是用什么翻译的？
<yuyu> 可能上外网了，，，
<microcai> drovencrazy:  当然是用脑子翻译的
<yuyu> 学校真给力！！！！
<drovencrazy> microcai, 我是说 gedit？
<drovencrazy> yuyu, 什么学校？
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... ...
<drovencrazy> microcai, ？？？指导下
<yuyu> 烂大学，
<yuyu> 收钱买证。。。
<drovencrazy> yuyu, 牛B 能上哪些网？FB?
<yuyu> 学校自己架的一些网，
<yuyu> 算 是内网。
<yuyu> 外网就可算流量了。。。
<yuyu> 要钱买呢。。
<microcai> happyaron:  进度报告， 153 条，已经翻译 99 条
<microcai> drovencrazy:  在翻译。忙
<drovencrazy> yuyu, 总比没有门路好
<yuyu> 什么门路啊。
<yuyu> 以后出来还是得自己找路子
<drovencrazy> yuyu, 。。。不要太悲观了 所有学校都是自己找的
<sharpshooter> ...
<microcai> happyaron:
<microcai> happyaron:  在？
<tonghuix> 愚人节快乐！
<drovencrazy> happyaron, transix帮忙批准下
<happyaron> microcai: 在
<happyaron> drovencrazy: 哪里？
<happyaron> drovencrazy: kde吗？
<drovencrazy> happyaron, transifex
<happyaron> drovencrazy: 你要去翻译什么呢？
<drovencrazy> happyaron, accountsservice.master
<happyaron> OK
<happyaron> 如果要动shared-mime-info和policykit，给我发个邮件和我说一声哦。
<happyaron> approved
<drovencrazy> happyaron, 好的
<roylez_> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110330/186700.html
<knownbad> http://www.mphpa.org/classic/BK/coster-mullen-book.htm
<microcai> happyaron:  我怎么才能不和 d* 的翻译起冲突？
<happyaron> microcai: d* 是？
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 忘记ID 了。刚刚要合作翻译的那个
<microcai> happyaron:  gnome 3 的 release note
<happyaron> microcai: 只能你俩商量好，各自翻译哪些章节。
<microcai> happyaron:  http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread376057.html 这个人安装 gnome3  遇到了 gtk3 的 xim 问题
<^k^> ⇪ title: 今天终于把gnome-shell安装好了，可以用gnome3.0了，感觉还不错 - LinuxSir.Org
<drovencrazy> microcai,  我？
<microcai> drovencrazy: 不是
<drovencrazy> microcai,  那是edison吧。。
<happyaron> 哦
<microcai> drovencrazy: 恩。是它
<happyaron> microcai: 这人说fcitx正常，ibus不正常啊。
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 不懂了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆去同学家了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 晚上一个人吃的Dönner
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不错么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 凄惨
<alvin_rxg> 怎么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一个人阿
<alvin_rxg> 不是挺好的么，一个 dönner，一杯红酒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没红酒
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近也没啥好玩意
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好玩意儿都得去找的呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额。老婆一会儿到家
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我还得去接
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 她不认路？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她离不开我
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 话说从火车站到我们家2分钟路程
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能看到
<alvin_rxg> 这理由不对，她要是真离不开你，那就不会去同学家了呀
<alvin_rxg> 离火车站那么近，是不是每天都很震撼的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就别上学了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为是小火车站，而且背对
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看看多远
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我们听不到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Münster zentrum nord
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 300m
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老流氓
<alvin_rxg> 那离车站有点路，车来车往是不会有影响的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们住在步行街的里面
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 汽车过不来
<alvin_rxg> 步行街……市中心的么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以很安静
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Münster zentrum nord
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你看这个名字还看不出来？
<alvin_rxg> 能看出来，但不知道是步行街
<alvin_rxg> http://zod.sourceforge.net/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没什么人的步行街
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有个小的kom center
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有个aldi
<alvin_rxg> 真不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是阿。好地方
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 房租才390
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 暖租
<alvin_rxg> 呃……好帮……
<alvin_rxg> *好棒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在Münster来说是奇迹了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Münster的房子很贵的
<alvin_rxg> 怎么说奇迹？
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Münster学生多。房价很贵的
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关键我们这个地方离火车站近
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 到火车站坐火车3分钟到了hbf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 或者坐bus也行
<alvin_rxg> 是哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以阿。纯粹是运气
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一开始找房子的时候特别的痛苦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 房东就住在楼上。楼下是公司的büro
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 安静的很
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那种纯办公的büro
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有个阳台
<alvin_rxg> 这么好
<alvin_rxg> 我看个游戏 zod engine
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能玩么？
<alvin_rxg> 能玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aur里有了？
<alvin_rxg> 没……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那不就完了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等aur了
<alvin_rxg> 没人会搞，虽然免费，但不开源
<alvin_rxg> 不会玩，连个队伍都还没部署，就被击败了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没啥意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在有时间都很少看电脑了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天天对着
<knownbad> 那看老婆呢？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-01
<ubuntubb> great
<ubuntubb> hi uPad
<uPad> hi ubuntubb
<ubuntubb> it works :D
<uPad> yeah. i can see that
<MaoDa> 早上好
<cece> 论坛好卡阿
<inerver> 大家进irssi看到那匹马没？
<flay> 看到了
<wzlxx> 呼叫awesomer…
<inerver> flay:happy fool day
<pityonline> 今天 freenode 有点儿意思
<Eua> 来报道
<pityonline> 请问在终端里能把所有内容截图吗？好像只能截一屏
<inerver> pityonline: 恩
<inerver> 大家看到的都是马，我还以为每个人看到的都不同
<wzlxx> 用awesome的同学赶快出来了
<pityonline> inerver: :)
<wzlxx> inerver: 哪里？
<inerver> wzlxx: 什么哪里？
<pityonline> 我想把freenode的这个字符图片截成图片，能整个截下来吗？
<wzlxx> inerver: 在哪看到的？
<inerver> wzlxx: 在进#ubuntu-cn之前的界面
<uPad> zao: ubuntu Desktop 跟 netBook 看不出什么区别，功能是一样的吧？
<inerver> wzlxx: irssi进入freenode服务器时有一个字符画的马
<wzlxx> inerver: 哦，看到了…嘿嘿，我的是自动登录的，没有看到，刚又看了下才看见…
<wzlxx> 嘿嘿，有点意思…
<uPad> freeflying: 早
<inerver> wzlxx: 我刚截了屏，保存了下来，哈哈
<wzlxx> inerver: 呵呵…
<wzlxx> 谁用awesome？
<uPad> inerver: ubuntu Desktop 跟 netBook 看不出什么区别，功能是一样的吧？
<wzlxx> 现在的awesome设置窗口浮动是在rule里了？不是在floatapps里了？
<uPad> inerver: 是否 netBook 功能简单一点，运行更加省资源有效呢？
<inerver> uPad: 本来就没什么区别，加了一层unity皮而已
<uPad> 哦。原来这样
<lemonhall> ßí¡£¡£¡£¡£
<^k^> lemonhall:say 熏。。。。 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<lemonhall> Ôç
<lemonhall> 早
<flay> ubuntu里面怎么设置fcitx 好多程序都无法输入阿
<uPad> inerver: 哦。那么就叫 ubuntu unity 好了。
<lwf808> freenode很有意思，今天。我用xchat，可以点击freenode节点，复制那个“马”
<inerver> flay: 貌似qt程序里差些，要装个什么软件的
<lwf808> ubuntu用ibus不是更舒服吗？10.4 ， 10.10都装了ibus
<lwf808> flay, ubuntu用ibus不是更舒服吗？10.4 ， 10.10都装了ibus
<flay> 我折腾了好久 gedit可以输入 其他的貌似都不行
<uPad> 有没有可能哪个PAD山寨出个 ubuntu netBook 系统玩玩？还是ubuntu 有没有往硬件发展的苗条？
<flay> 现在只能换ibus 以前一直用的fcitx
<Archlive> 请教： linux 命令行中如何提取iso文件中得单个文件？
<lwf808> Archlive, 先mount
<inerver> flay: 我这还好，基本都能输入，leafpad chromium 终端都可以
<flay> 该设置的都设置了 没什么变化
<Lavande> 我一直正常，qt程序都正常，不知道今天抽什么风，eva里不能用ibus了，nnnnnnnnnnnd
<flay> inerver: 你是用的fcitx么
<inerver> flay: 恩
<lwf808> 我现在也是fcitx，不过我用
<lwf808> freebsd
<flay> 不会吧 我这怎么弄都不行
<inerver> flay: 我没咋设置，就是按他那个环境变量放入.xprofile
<lwf808> flay, 在~目录下设置.profile为zh-utf8
<flay> 我是写在.bashrc
<inerver> f
<lwf808> flay, 试试，我用freebsd是这样设置
<inerver> flay: 我写在.bashrc不行，非得起动终端才能用
<lwf808> flay, 你是在X里用输入法吗？
<flay> 是的
<lwf808> flay, 你试试设在.profile吧，我对是在哪里设置对，不过我用xorg+xfce4
<flay> 难道用户登录不加载.bashrc么 我启动后检查了env 都设置好了
<flay> fcitx如果设置有问题启动时会有提示的
<lwf808> flay, 你可以在.bashrc touch一个文件，看看启动时.bashrc会不会加载
<wzlxx> awesome 如何设置浮动窗口…
<flay> 还有那个im-switch，就是在～/.xinput.d/下建一个链接
<lwf808> flay, .profile是用户登录shell时加载的
<flay> 我在.bash_profile里面设置了加载.bashrc
<flay> 所以写在.bashrc里面是没有问题的 我已经测试过了
<flay> 我所有的alias都写在那里
<Archlive> lwf808:   哈， 写在PKGBUILD中， 不可能mount得
<Archlive>  lwf808:  目前我是7z x  全部解压。。。
<lwf808> Archlive, 啥意思？
<lwf808> Archlive, oO
<flay> 另外我发现/etc/X11/Xsession.d/80im-switch好像启动时不运行
<Archlive>  lwf808:  Arch Linux 的 PKGBUILD 中， 将iso中一个文件解压，然后。。。
<Archlive> 编译 virtualbox-guest-modules
<cdfg-> 用电信的宽带 如何拨号 上网呀 有啥拨号软件不
<inerver> cdfg-: pppoeconf pppoe-setup? nm-applet?还是有自己的客户端软件，那就不知道了
<cdfg-> 我用的是无线 能连上无线 就是不能拨号
<flay> pppoe应该是没问题的 我原来拨过
<cdfg-> 你用的是软件还是代码：sudo pppoeconf
<dchxcrow> 哈哈
<if_else> 各位兄台，如果安装 win7 不是在第一个主分区，安装之后，重装 grub 时，怎么引导系统？谢谢
<iGirl> if_else: 这个只要是主分区就可以了
<Lavande> 发现FF4一个新功能，复制一个链接地址，在然后网页上（不是输入框）点击中键，就可以访问了
<iGirl> if_else: 我的就是sda1/ sda2 /home sda3 win7 c
<inerver> if_else: grub自己没识别吗？grub还是grub2？
<iGirl> Lavande: 哦,没发现哦,地址栏搜索栏有粘帖 转到倒是蛮方便的
<flay> grub自己没找到吗
<iGirl> Lavande: 我一般是右键,然后打开
<Lavande> iGirl: 呵呵，我是不喜欢的，我有中键强迫症，没事喜欢乱点中键。。。
<iGirl> Lavande: 怪不得控姐...中键不好按我很少用的
<stlifey> 请问一下用什么办法最简单只在vim中交换esc和大写锁定按键？
<cece> vimperator 可以p
<Lavande> iGirl: - -!
<iGirl> Lavande: 不要复制地址咧
<Lavande> iGirl: 不过，中键真的很方便耶
<iGirl> Lavande: 呵呵,我偶尔用~~~
<Lavande> iGirl: 不复制地址点中键就没问题
<if_else> inerver: 是 grub 不是 2
<iGirl> Lavande: 打开那么方便,复制地址干嘛
<if_else> 兄台，我的linux 已经将主分区沾满了，只能把 win 安装到 扩展分区了
<Lavande> iGirl: 呵呵，是巧合，我刚刚复制了google穿越给同学的，还在粘贴板里
<if_else> 但是 grub 的menu.lst 里面的好些对 win 的分区有要求？谢谢
<imadper> 话说，kde现在还像以前那样容易崩溃吗？想转kde试试~
<iGirl> Lavande: 哦,恭喜,发现新大陆了
<Lavande> iGirl: 嘿嘿
<wzlxx> 为啥awesome设置了浮动窗口后没有起到作用？
<iGirl> if_else: 你的分区不合理...linux在扩展分区一点问题都没有...占主分区干嘛
<iGirl> Lavande: 其实最好的是一个文本地址,你可以选中,然后右键>>>在新标签页打开,这个功能我最喜欢
<inerver> if_else: 没遇过这种情况，不知是种什么情景
<xiamx> 现在发行版基本上就一个/分区
<Lavande> iGirl: 直接点击中键嘛
<imadper> Lavande: 老鼠标，没中键
<xiamx> Lavande, 左右一起 模拟中键
<thanks> hello.nerver use google-chrome
<Lavande> imadper: 呵呵
<thanks> It will start two daemon
<Lavande> xiamx: 以前是有这样用法的貌似。。
<thanks> sendmail and sm-client
<imadper> 有用kde的吗？献身说一下，现在kde崩溃现象还严重吗？
<xiamx> X里面应该可以设置的
<thanks> that make the computer very slowly
<thanks> hello.nerver use google-chrome
<thanks> It will start two daemon
<thanks> sendmail and sm-client
<xiamx> thanks, nonsense
<if_else> iGirl: 兄台，我是先安装的 linx 日后发现有些应用还是要用 win 的，才出此下策啊啊
<if_else> 难道我又要革命吗？
<iGirl> if_else: 虚拟机不行吗?
<if_else> iGirl: 我的是 上网本，拖不动啊啊
<thanks> xiamx, it make my computer very very slowly
<iGirl> if_else: 那...买多一个...上网本而已嘛
<flay> fcitx的问题解决了 原来是locale设置的en_US 但是在~/.xinput.d创建的是一个zh_CN的软链接
<flay> 建一个en_US的链接就可以了
<flay> 终于可以放心的删掉ibus了
<imadper> kde下的gnome-do没啥问题吧？
<thanks> imadper,
<imadper> kdm和gdm哪个好？
<eth2net> stlifey, .Xmodmap
<imadper> 还是用起来没差别？
<cursor_zz> slim
<wzlxx> 谁知道现在的awesome怎么设置窗口浮动—？
<wzlxx> 老是浮动不起作用…
<flay> imadper: 我用的gdm xdm也还行
<iGirl> flay: xdm我基本没有成功运行过
<dchxcrow> 为什么我的pidgin只有irc可以登上，msn,gtalk都登不上啊
<dchxcrow> 为什么我的pidgin只有irc可以登上，msn,gtalk都登不上啊？？？
<missing> dchxcrow: 没有配置好吧?
<dchxcrow> missing: 还需要什么配置呢？
<missing> dchxcrow: 协议 帐号 密码 就三样吧
<dchxcrow> missing: msn 提示这样的错误：Connection error from Notification server:
<dchxcrow> Error resolving messenger.hotmail.com:
<dchxcrow> Name or service not known
<missing> dchxcrow: 网络有问题?
<dchxcrow> missing: 我觉的有可能 ，但是不知道是怎么回事？
<missing> dchxcrow: 换别的客户端试试?
<wzlxx> roylez: 在不？
<missing> wzlxx: 我是主席的秘书,有事您说话
<imadper> 注销的命令是什么？logout好像不行
<iGoogle> missing: 你知道主席去干嘛了不
<wzlxx> missing: 汗～呵呵
<wzlxx> missing: 你用awesome不？
<missing> iGoogle: 宠幸后宫佳丽去了
<missing> wzlxx: 不用,这个你找主席找对了,麻烦排号,谢谢
<iGoogle> 。。。天。去厕所。。。宠幸。。。
<missing> iGoogle: 那不是吗?
<wzlxx> missing: 汗…
<missing> iGoogle: 我哪里说错了?
<iGoogle> 你会被骂的
<wzlxx> missing: 你这个秘书还真像…
<missing> wzlxx: 什么...我是真的...
 * wzlxx 闭嘴
 * missing shutdown
<wzlxx> 除了主席跟ofan还有用awesome的没？
<iGoogle> 啥哦。只有 jyf 用这了
<wzlxx> missing: 我又没有让你闭嘴，嘎嘎，我是俺自己闭嘴呢～
<iGoogle> happyaron: 看邮件没。
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: me
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 他现在也不在…
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: awesome里浮动不能用了？
<iGoogle> 瓦片的，丑死的。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 嘿嘿…
<missing> wzlxx: 那还差不多,敢对主席的秘书无礼活腻了,不知道保住处男之身了?
<desksong> 今天ubuntu突然变成了英文的了，语言包什么的都是正常的，
<happyaron> iGoogle: 看了，还没来得及看附件
 * wzlxx 大汗
<iGoogle> missing: 你这是当女王？
<desksong> 咋个解决这个问题啊？
<iGoogle> happyaron: 不急。你现在忙升学？
<missing> iGoogle: 做你小三这么郁闷,有什么办法,还不是给你逼的
<inerver>  www.debian.org
<iGoogle> desksong: 登录的时候，选择语言
<missing> desksong: 啥版本?
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 咋不说话了？
<desksong> ubuntu 10.10
<desksong> 现在用网页上的云输入，然后复制过来的
<missing> desksong: 那听 iGoogle 的在gdm登录界面哪里选中文
<iGoogle> desksong: 其实，通常是 /etc/environment里面的LANGUAGE变en了。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 能用啊
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 你啥版本
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 我手头没有awesome....
<iGoogle> happyaron: 我这事情做好了，你就升学成功了。
<iGoogle> lol
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 话说怎么设置的？
<Lavande> nnnnnd，最近locale出问题的人很多啊
<Lavande> 我也在折腾
<desksong> 哈哈，果然，不晓得咋个就变成了英文了
<desksong> 谢谢了哈
<flay> ubuntu是不是轻易不升级内核阿
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 你说每个ws的默认布局？
<happyaron> iGoogle: lol
<iGoogle> flay: 别造谣
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 比如我想让pidgin浮动…
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: rc.lua里的array，你要把配置list一遍，大致如此
<iGoogle> happyaron:  :D
<flay> iGoogle: 那怎么还是2.6.35
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 哦...floatapps =
<iGoogle> 这已经是最高的了啊。 flay
<flay> 不是2.6.38都出来了么
<MeaCulpa> {  ["pidgin"] = true,
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 这样设置了没有什么用…还是不能改变大小
<iGoogle> 那是贱兔啊。 flay
<roylez> .
<thanks> hymnusalae,  very surpressed ,I can't find the "chinese" for config ibus
<thanks> hy
<roylez> iGoogle: 都搞定了？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你收 missing 作女秘书了？
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 要改变大小还要float干啥...
<iGoogle> 不就那样。 roylez
<thanks> hymnusalae, can;t press chisese  with fcitx too
<roylez> missing: ....
<flay> 我看了下modules列表 发现没找到powernow-k8 cpufreq_ondemand这些模块 是不是版本低了的原因
<thanks>  very surpressed ,I can't find the "chinese" for config ibus
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 这个设置过之后还是全屏…
<iGoogle> oops
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 等主席来了请他贴配置给你看
<iGoogle> thanks: 这nick不能注册的
<thanks> iGoogle, I nicked the name "Loongjiang"
<iGoogle> 。
<LoongJ> iGoogle, the ibus can't find the "chinese",and the fcitx can't press the chinese too,
<iGoogle> LoongJ: env|grep LC看下
<flay> 我刚才也不能输入中文 现在好了
<wzlxx`> 莫非这个必须要在浮动窗口布局里才能用？
<Aimerl> 中文？？
<LoongJ> iGoogle, nothing
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 系统的菜单啥，都是中文？
<LoongJ> iGoogle, sure
<iGoogle> 俄。那没道理没LC的设置啊
<LoongJ> iGoogle, maybe I  delete the wrong file under /etc
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx`: 用Awesome了就用finch嘛
<iGoogle> 新系统？
<LoongJ> iGoogle, no
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 啥文件，记得？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: ..
<iGoogle> 那样蹩脚的也用
<LoongJ> iGoogle, forgot
<wzlxx`> MeaCulpa:命令行的？
<wzlxx`> MeaCulpa: 我还有飞信呢…
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 最近？是cli删除的？可以看history
<LoongJ> iGoogle, yes ,
<iGoogle> history|grep rm
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx`: iGoogle 那个都不算命令行....所有ncurses的都不算命令行 :)
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 。。cli不是我说的。你根 wzlxx` 说
<wzlxx`> MeaCulpa: 不能飞信也用命令行的吧？
<LoongJ> iGoogle, I can't find the history,and nothing
<iGoogle> wzlxx`: 飞信，本来就出过2次cli的啊
<leaveboy> 登录界面多了一匹马
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 你看下/etc/environment有LC这些没
<inerver> leaveboy: 旧闻了
<wzlxx`> 汗…
<iGoogle> 啥马
<wzlxx`> 浮动是问题啊…
<iGoogle> 啥登录界面
<iGoogle> irssi?
<leaveboy> pacman 在字符界面安装xorg时有两个提示是乱码的，是什么
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 是
<iGoogle> 折腾
<leaveboy> 关键看不到提示不好选择
<LoongJ> iGoogle, /etc/environment have nothing
<leaveboy> 求解
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 没这文件，还是里面没LC相关的行
<wzlxx`> MeaCulpa: 又回来我的openbox了
<LoongJ> iGoogle, the file is empty
<iGoogle> 。。你 echo $PATH 有没。
<LoongJ> iGoogle, sure
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 那还删除过etc下文件没？
<iGoogle> 是不是删除了几个，很多个啊
<LoongJ> iGoogle, three or four
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx`: openbox也折腾人，fluxbox救命足够了
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 这没法判断了。你界面是中文。去语言设置那，再设置下，然后gdm登录，去下面选择下语言。
<itrufeng> 大家是什么系统 用的啥软件 连接的IRC 说说吧。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你來了！！！！
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 如果还不行，就sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iGoogle> 或者 sudo dpkg reconfigure *
<wzlxx`> MeaCulpa: 我的openbox都是默认配置，有obmenu,obconf就好了
<iGoogle> 俄。是这样写的/
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 問下， Quenya 裏，長音字母能不能在普通拼寫的時候改成雙寫？比如aa這樣。
<LoongJ> iGoogle, no,sudo preupgrade
<hymnusalae> LoongJ, 不好意思，我還沒有起床。
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 或者，找一个人，ssh过去。比较下/etc的文件列表
<itrufeng> 我在windows里不知道用啥 软件联IRC好。想要一个漂亮点的软件
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 可以安装opera
<itrufeng> opera 的插件 连的不错么
<LoongJ> iGoogle, ls /etc >>etcfile,and sendmail to me
<LoongJ> iGoogle, OK?
<iGoogle> @@@@
<iGoogle> 你咋不找 hymnusalae
<itrufeng> 我试试
<LoongJ> hymnusalae, hi,
<wzlxx`> awesome在某些窗口上面感觉很是不太好…
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 找什麽？
<hymnusalae> LoongJ, 我剛來，怎麽了？
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 看我對人態度好，所以欺負我是吧……
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 這人壞死了……
<LoongJ> I delete some file under the /etc
<iGoogle> 这都啥
<LoongJ> hymnusalae, and fogot that
<iGirl> iGoogle: 咋了,ee
<iGoogle> roylez:  iGirl 来了
<missing> iGoogle: ee,咋了?
<hymnusalae> LoongJ, ……
<iGoogle> 2秘书。 nnnd
<iGirl> roylez: 主席想小蜜了,荣幸直至
<iGoogle> lerosua: 出来下
<lerosua> iGoogle: 干嘛
<iGoogle> lerosua: 上次你发的那kld的地图下载地址，一个失效了。
<oooo> 大家知道怎么编译qt程序吗
<oooo> 为什么总是不能成功呢
<thanks> hymnusalae, hi
<hymnusalae> thanks, 嗯。
<flay> 请问怎样修改可以看到启动过程 我设置了nosplash 好像不行
<thanks> 你看，可以了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我真的很不明白你为啥总问我要那个地址， 一来我不用那软件，二来我又不是那软件的客服    你做错了事情并且找错了人 ...
<hymnusalae> thanks, 你這是欺負我，和你說話一次就要謝謝你是吧？
<iGoogle> lerosua: 不是吧。不负责的家伙。你就是客服嘛
<oooo> flay，你可以搜索text 开机动画，类似的东西
<thanks> flay, F2
<pardon> thanks, 好的，你就這樣對我說話吧。
<pardon> thanks, 之前是什麽情況？
<LoongJ> pardon, 什么
<LoongJ> iGoogle, 想知道怎么回事吗
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你的G7不废弃了啊
<iGoogle> LoongJ: ?
<hymnusalae> LoongJ, 我看你之前不是找我嗎？什麽情況？？
<iGoogle> 登录选择，就正常了？
<lerosua> iGoogle: 丢了
<LoongJ> iGoogle, 我真的很郁闷
<iGoogle> lerosua: 啥哦
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 那说说
<OT_iux> g.cn/chuanyue
<LoongJ> hymnusalae, 我从来没装过中文支持已经用了一年多了
<hymnusalae> LoongJ, ……
<LoongJ> hymnusalae, 今天非装中文支持才好
<hymnusalae> LoongJ, 天天都說英文的嗎？
<iGoogle> LoongJ: 你这。。bt的
<OT_iux> http://www.google.cn/intl/zh-CN/landing/teleport/
<LoongJ> hymnusalae, 但我系统是中文阿
<happyaron> http://www.debian.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Canterbury Distribution
<happyaron> 不知道的快去看下，lol
<iGoogle> 大便的，看啥。 happyaron
<LoongJ> hymnusalae, iGoogle 现在出个ibus-fbterm了知到不，
<iGoogle> 不知道。不玩fbterm
<hymnusalae> LoongJ, 不用 fbterm 表示沒有壓力。
<iGoogle> 有X。干嘛哦
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, +1
<hymnusalae> 我用 KDE 好好的，明天也換 Gnome 了，我有病喲……
<LoongJ> hymnusalae, 非常好
<happyaron> iGoogle: The Canterbury Distribution
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 我下载了Opera后 在获得扩展里搜索 IRC 只有一个插件 不是弄IRC的。
<happyaron> iGoogle: debian gentoo archlinux opensuse grml 无个发行版的网站首页统一换了 lol
<LoongJ> 给大家个建议，千万不要用google-chrome
<happyaron> * 五个
<lemonhall> LoongJ: 理由呢？
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 你用的Opera浏览器里的IRC的插件叫什么呢？
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 自带的。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 都4-1愚人的？
<LoongJ> 它启动两个守护进程sm-client ,sendmail使系统启动的比蜗牛还慢，不信的可以查日志
<LoongJ> lemonhall, 上面
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 自己想
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 在哪个菜单点呢 我没找到嗯。
<MaoDa> lemonhall, 在地址栏直接输入irc://irc.freenode.org就可以
<MaoDa> lemonhall, 会自动打开向导窗口
<itrufeng> lemonhall: 哦 谢谢
<lemonhall> MaoDa: 唔。。。。。。这么神奇啊。。。
<lemonhall> MaoDa: 我昨天是自定义了一下界面。。舒服多了
<MaoDa> lemonhall, 嗯
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 啥插件。没插件的。直接支持。地址栏输入 irc://www.freenode.net/#ubuntu-cn
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 3q
<iGoogle> malleabel这啥意思。 happyaron
<hehea> itrufeng: xx
<itrufeng> hehea: ?
<lemonhall> itrufeng: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588099/
<lemonhall> itrufeng: 推销一下我的自定义界面，比较好看一些。。。放到OPERA的STYLE目录下去就可以了，覆盖im.css就OK了
<NoIE> http://developers.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/01/0146252
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Oracle通过法律迫使Javaeye更名
<NoIE> Oracle通过法律迫使Javaeye更名
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 這個不知道是真的還是假的，Oracle應該沒有250到支持EyeOnJava 這樣的東西。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這個一定是愚人節新聞！
<Kandu> hymnusalae: :) 你終於想出來了
<hymnusalae> Kandu, ……
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 人太善良了。
<desksong> 有用ipv6to4隧道的不？
<metbsd> photoshop problem, i need to make a .gif that only contains a word, no background, so it can use background on webpage
<desksong> 用了 gogo6 和 miredo  都速度慢的很阿
<desksong> 只能用来搜索一下还行
<Kandu> metbsd: 帶透明的，還是用 png 好
<metbsd> 恩，那怎么弄啊
<metbsd> 现在怎么搞都有个白色的低，把网页颜色盖了
<Kandu> metbsd: 你發給我看看
<metbsd> 怎么发啊
<Kandu> metbsd: /dcc send kandu path-to-img
<wheat0r> cannot use any ime , "locale" has something wrong. http://code.bulix.org/9zf7bt-79633
 * pocoyo 's 今天的wanda小鱼 不正常。
<Kandu> metbsd: http://machinelife.org/osc/klogo.gif
<Kandu> metbsd: http://machinelife.org/osc/klogo.png
<metbsd> 改过了？
<Kandu> metbsd: 嗯，你用上去試試
<metbsd> 请问您用甚么软件的呀
<Kandu> metbsd: 推薦用 png 的。帶透明的 gif 是後來才出現的
<Kandu> metbsd: gimp
<metbsd> gif的也是透明？
<Kandu> metbsd: 除了字的部分，都透明
<metbsd> 对我就说想这么整，但是不会
<stlifey> desksong:gw6c吧，用台湾亚太电信那个，新版的gogoc不能用这个服务器地址
<desksong> stlifey: 哦？能具体说一下不？我用apt-get 安装的，不行么？或者其他地方去搞deb包？
<wzlxx`> 用emacs的都是怎么删除光标前的问题的？
<Lavande> 我的locale也出毛病了，烦人
<wzlxx`> Lavande: 谁动你的locale了？
<Lavande> wzlxx`: 可能是昨天升级的。。
<stlifey> desksong:具体不知道，我用以前用9.10的时候时候是有gw6c这个包的，后来就不知道了，我现在在用arch，不过刚上去AUR上找，那个包被踢掉了，剩下gogoc了，ubuntu没有找到的话你只能去编译了，gogo6上面有
<centerpoint> 我的elinks不支持中文，怎么办？
<Lavande> wzlxx`: 说错了，是更新。。
<wzlxx`> Lavande: 哦…
<roylez> archlinux今天又在搞神马飞机   http://www.archlinux.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Canterbury Distribution
<happyaron> roylez: http://www.debian.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Canterbury Distribution
<happyaron> roylez: http://www.gentoo.org
<stlifey> 哇，首页不一样了。。。。
<wzlxx`> openbox里有什么jump or exec的替代品木有？
<happyaron> roylez: http://www.opensuse.org
<stlifey> 合并发行版，啧啧。。。
<roylez> happyaron: ...全都在搞飞机？？？？？
<centerpoint> 本来用w3m好好的，可是在虚拟机下不支持鼠标了。试了试elinks支持鼠标，可是又不支持中文。。。。
<pomhg> 怀疑真实性。。
<stlifey> roylez:看来是的
<roylez> 玩笑开大了吧?？？？？
<stlifey> 这个玩笑开大了
<rookies> 木见ubuntu
<happyaron> roylez: 自己看，lol
<roylez> http://www.debian.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Canterbury Distribution
<Kandu> metbsd: 唔，推薦個學 gimp 的好地方  http://gimpbasic.blogspot.com/
<happyaron> roylez: Debian/opensuse发了正式的project news，别的那仨是否发了我不知道。
<roylez> OMGWTFTHISSHITISCOOL
<desksong> stlifey: 哦，好的，谢谢哈
<edison0354> happyaron: IDE是集成开发环境还是啥？
<edison0354> happyaron: 还是就用IDE？
<pomhg> arch主页上也发了
<wzlxx`> 主席…现在有什么软件可以替代sawfish的jump-or-exec木有？
<flay> 五大版本合并 愚人节？
<happyaron> edison0354: 集成开发环境
<edison0354> flay: 今年GOOGLE的愚人节⋯⋯
<daliang> 大家好
<pocoyo> daliang: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<nigojuju> daliang: hello
<flay> 今年kernel.org没玩什么新花招么
<rookies> 水牛今天还是bot?
<nigojuju> flay: 他们会不会还在睡觉
<metbsd> Kandu, 是不是直接把背景删掉啊
<Kandu> metbsd: 兩步走。按顏色選擇->刪除  完事兒
<roylez> wzlxx`: sawfish没用过
<wzlxx`> roylez: jump-or-exec那个功能
<roylez> 自己写，没多少代码的事情
 * wzlxx` 囧lol
<wzlxx> 以前有人弄过，咱论坛里的…现想不起来了…
<daliang> 打字还是不行
<iGoogle>  /home/eexp/bin/config/.fvwm/zz-截图和资料保留/ZZ-无用配置/jumporexec.bash
<cfy> 好长。。。。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 你那个jumporexec的脚本是嘛？
<cfy> 有没有气氛啊。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: opera要开源了
<vic> opera赶紧支持fontconfig把。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: gnome3网站又改了，我稍改改一会儿提交～
<edison0354> cfy: opera……开源⋯⋯
<cfy> edison0354: 是说
<cfy> 没气氛。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 还是chromium，虽然是开源，但是有人砸钱进去⋯⋯
<Kandu> cfy: 真的?
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊。
<cfy> edison0354: 那不开源也有好处的。
<daliang> 1004好用么？
<Kandu> 這個神器終於要開源了 XD
<edison0354> cfy: 啥好处？
<edison0354> Kandu: 真是神器……悲剧了几十年还没dao倒⋯⋯
<cfy> edison0354: 有某种好处。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你也用opera的？
<Kandu> cfy: 手機上用
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。
<pl_014> 什么神器？
<Kandu> cfy: 手機版的 opera 比 pc 上 ie9 還厲害
<cfy> Kandu: 不是吧。。
<edison0354> Kandu: ucweb飘过
<edison0354> Kandu: 额，上wifi的时候用android自带的
<Kandu> cfy: 最近我在改 machinelife 都測試過的
<Kandu> cfy: ie9 都連網頁都打不開。垃圾 js 引擎。ie8 的話，各種 html5 效果表現不來。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<Kandu> cfy: opera 手機版的。我用到的幾個 html5 特性都支持。而且都正常
<Kandu> cfy: 而且打開網頁都正常
<Hoxily> 有谁知道手机上的java程序，可以上IRC的吗？推荐一个。我用百度搜出来那个软件总是出现IOexception，联网的时候就失败了。
<cfy> Kandu: 6么？
<cfy> Hoxily: jmirc
<cfy> Hoxily:啥手机？iphone?
<cfy> 不要用百度
<edison0354> cfy: jmirc我一直不能用
<Kandu> edison0354: ucweb 不是很好。frame 不支持。
<Kandu> cfy: 6？
<edison0354> Kandu: 啥东西？我要得是省流量，20M
<Hoxily> cfy: 我去试试。Sybian OS ,Nokia 5130xm
<cfy> Hoxily: 我即使用baidu搜索。也搜索出来了。呀。。。
<cfy> mobile irc
<cfy> Kandu: 那是5？
<cfy> edison0354: rpwt...
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼5,6?
<edison0354> cfy: 一直是连接出错
<edison0354> cfy: 不过现在是android了
<Kandu> edison0354: 呃，我之前網頁用到 frame ,ucweb 就打不開了。ucweb 這樣的，鳥哥的網站也是打不開的
<cfy> Kandu: 我说版本好啊
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。
<edison0354> Kandu: 不懂…⋯
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼版本？
 * edison0354 android无鸭梨飘过
<Kandu> cfy: 我在用 opera mobile 11
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。我再说mini的版本好。。
<edison0354> cfy: Kandu: http://gnome3.org/index.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<edison0354> cfy: Kandu： 没事干看看有没有翻译的不恰当的地方吧
<edison0354> cfy: Kandu: 额，你俩好像都不用GNOME⋯⋯
<Kandu> edison0354: 好啊
 * edison0354 哎，用惯了iTunes以后，神马rhythmbox,banshee都是浮云了…⋯
<cfy> edison0354: 啥机器？mac?
<cfy> mac pro?
<Hoxily> cfy: 就是这个jmirc,点connect之后，同意连接，它就会提示Error trying to connect to IRC server,aborting...Exception:Error occured while opening connection.
<edison0354> cfy: lenovo y450
<cfy> edison0354: 装了apple的系统？
<edison0354> Hoxily: 一样一样！
<cfy> Hoxily: 那不知道了。
<edison0354> cfy: 似的
<edison0354> cfy: 是的
<cfy> edison0354: 咋装的？买的？
<edison0354> cfy: 水果的系统不用验证正版的
<cfy> edison0354: 哦
<edison0354> cfy: 难道你一直不知道我有装OSX？
<cfy> edison0354: 一直以为机器也是水果的
<edison0354> cfy: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<edison0354> cfy: 咱穷人
<cfy> edison0354: 求osx
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我也以为
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你个混蛋，装的是黑苹果啊
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，你又來了 :P
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 泡妞去！
 * edison0354 水果很好的，乃们不要老黑人家，http://imagebin.org/146023，cfy,lemonhall
<quanru> 无聊啊
<cfy> edison0354: 求os
<edison0354> cfy: 自己下
<cfy> 那里下？
<edison0354> cfy: 满大街是，bbs.pcbeta.com
<edison0354> cfy: 黑苹果想装上也不是很容易滴
<cfy> edison0354: 算了。我表示不蛋疼阿。
<edison0354> cfy: …⋯
<cfy> edison0354: Kandu debian用到底
<edison0354> cfy: 前一阵还gentoo呢
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，现在跟着debian了。
<roylez> 现在用debian和用gentoo都一样了
<cfy> 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<roylez> http://www.debian.org  <-> http://www.gentoo.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Canterbury Distribution
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 全球大一统
<roylez> 你上去看看有没有区别
<cfy> 厄。。。
 * lemonhall 好像说GNOME也可以运行在MAX下？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: roylez: 只能用一天的操作系统么。。。
<roylez> cfy: .
<edison0354> cfy:  a new Git integration system  这个应该咋翻？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 应该可以吧，GTK有MAC的后端的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 今天没表白？
<cfy> edison0354: 一个和git兼容的系统？
<roylez> edison0354: 爱迪生，你又淘气了
<edison0354> cfy: 不知…⋯
<edison0354> roylez: 咋了？
<cfy> edison0354: 问主席。
<edison0354> roylez: a new Git integration system  这个应该咋翻？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 表你妹。。。我决定再打几年光棍。。。估计这辈子是找不到女人了
<roylez> edison0354: 不知道上下文不好翻
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那找男人去⋯⋯
<edison0354> roylez:  the GNOME integrated development environment, includes a number of enhancements in 3.0, including the automatic connection of signals to interface widgets, improved autotools/pgk-config support, and a new Git integration system.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这不就是现成的么
<cfy> roylez: MeaCulpa： 连个下载地址都找不到。。。
<roylez> lemonhall: 葛炮的循环听过没？
<edison0354> roylez: 你也上avfun还bilibili？
<roylez> edison0354: ac
<edison0354> lemonhall: 现成的啥？
 * edison0354 悦姐说：其实选对了国，愚人节每天都过……
<roylez> edison0354: 一个新的git整合系统？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 包含一个自动EVENT链接接口WIDGETS，改进了的自动化包配置工具支持，以及一个全新的集成了的GIT系统
<edison0354> roylez: 也许吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 男人
<lemonhall> roylez: 木有
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不如你翻去吧……你dui对GTK+熟悉⋯⋯
<roylez> lemonhall: 听听去吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我翻译得不信不达不雅。。。
<roylez> lemonhall: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110330/186700.html
<edison0354> lemonhall: 丫你至少能达，我都不知道能不能达⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 把原文地址给我看看。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/1155/416/21
<^k^> ⇪ title: Module Translation: GNOME Release Notes
<inerver> roylez: 主席好！那是蓝猫淘气三千吻啊@@！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 下那个po文件， 已翻译： 34% (53/15/87) 这个，打开，也可以用poedit或gtranslator一类的打开
<edison0354> inerver: 是的
<lemonhall> edison0354: GNOME 3.0新的IDE包含数个改进，如自动将控件连接到后部代码，改进的autotols/pgk-config支持，以及集成了一个新的GIT管理系统
<jac`> :q
<roylez> inerver: 很少听到这么有共鸣的歌了
<inerver> roylez: 内容吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你翻译吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 还要装个POEDIT。。。烦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不如你翻吧……我实在是……怕翻错…⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: vim打开也行，我习惯用GUI的
<edison0354> lemonhall: Our <ulink url=\"http://live.gnome.org/DevGnomeOrg/Gnome3PortingGuide\"> porting guide</ulink> contains instructions on how to port existing GNOME software to our new developer technologies.
<lemonhall> edison0354: including the automatic connection of signals to interface widgets
<^k^> ⇪ title: DevGnomeOrg/Gnome3PortingGuide - GNOME Live!
<edison0354> lemonhall: 包含了将旧版的 GNOME 软件移植至我们的新开发技术上的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还咋翻？实在是不行了⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 中间这句话，我懂什么意思，但是不知道怎么翻译好
<lemonhall> edison0354: 可以这么翻
<inerver> roylez: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ5MjczMDcy.html 主席看看这个，太有感了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我去……我感觉都念不通……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我郁闷的是，你刚才发的那一段话。。。IDE！！！
<roylez> inerver: 上班没耳机
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我怎么不知到GNOME3有一个新的IDE？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 单纯的郁闷竟然出了个IDE？
<inerver> roylez: 。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: Anjuta
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你是开发GTK+的？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我用VALA写GTK+程序，算是开发过几个小东西吧，没发布过。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 顺手提交过几个小BUG。。。
<cdfg-> 安装软件时 提示“请仅在您信任的来源时安装它” 怎样解决
<edison0354> lemonhall: 别跟我说专业的，我连啥是VALA都不知道
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/note/135908398/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看最后一段程序就明白了，很简单
<cdfg-> 安装软件时 提示“请仅在您信任的来源时安装它” 怎样解决
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你忘了我不会编程了吧⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: C#，囧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 您那几个想读的书⋯⋯
<cdfg-> 安装软件时 提示“请仅在您信任的来源时安装它” 怎样解决
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/146024 roylez 真芭比
<lemonhall> edison0354: 嘿嘿。。。专门加的。。。就是封面好
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我也想读⋯⋯买去吧⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个你都要翻译？http://live.gnome.org/DevGnomeOrg/Gnome3PortingGuide/
<^k^> ⇪ title: DevGnomeOrg/Gnome3PortingGuide - GNOME Live!
<lemonhall> edison0354: 翻译这些有什么意义？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 真用的人都能直接看懂原文。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不要啊，我也翻不了这东西，我和micro在翻发行注记的
<vic> 用电脑的人就不应该用中文，因为真用的人能直接看懂。。挖哈哈
<happyaron> http://www.gnome.org/press/releases/2011-04-gnome-3.0-rescheduled.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3.0 Rescheduled for September 2011 Release
<cdfg-> 安装软件时 提示“请仅在您信任的来源时安装它” 怎样解决
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<^k^> cdfg-: .. ..
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<happyaron> cdfg-: 如果一定要安装，就继续安装啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: 这是跳票还是啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: 自己想
<edison0354> happyaron: 还是愚人节⋯⋯
<happyaron> edison0354: 自己想
<edison0354> happyaron: 反正丫跟我无关……我又不用3.0⋯⋯
<cdfg-> 安装软件时 提示“请仅在您信任的来源时安装它” 怎样解决
<inerver> cdfg-: 安啦
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，1104beta了啊
<happyaron> en
<roylez> iGoogle: 坑爹呢
<happyaron> cdfg-: 那步是让你输入密码啊
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/ixQPd.jpg
<NoIE> 淡定
<roylez> NoIE: http://i.imgur.com/CVBHB.gif
<edison0354> lemonhall: it has been designed to enable people to get things done with ease, comfort and control.那个with control咋翻？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/Snn2b.png
<iGoogle> roylez: 真不。像的呢
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/UbX2D.jpg
<zhenbeiju55> 今天IRC 也玩愚人節了
<zhenbeiju55> 首頁裏面
<lemonhall> edison0354: 啥，我刚才不在。。上下文还是太少了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 3.0 introduces a new GNOME desktop. Elegant and beautiful, it has been designed to enable people to get things done with ease, comfort and control. The 3.0 desktop is the continuation of the GNOME Project's focus on providing an easy to use desktop environment that can be used by everybody. It includes a host of major new features.
<edison0354> lemonhall: 刚去楼下了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: Gnome设计的宗旨是简单、实用、可控
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我给你说我翻译东西很烂的，常常不按原话翻
<edison0354> lemonhall: 似的⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是的⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 看动画先
<nsdy> 今天有几个重要新闻。。。
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/LX9oT.jpg
<nsdy> Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-beta-1/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 : OSMSG
<nsdy> 基于 Ajax 的 JSF 开发框架 ICEfaces 2.0.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/icefaces-2-0-1/
<nsdy> 回合战略游戏  韦诺之战 Wesnoth 1.9.5 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/wesnoth-1-9-5/
<roylez> iGoogle: http://imgur.com/KRliC
<iGoogle> roylez: 我只要一个牙刷，就可以做到这
<lemonhall> happyaron: ...........
<lemonhall> happyaron: 真的假的？不说有4天就发布了么。。。又调票？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://imgur.com/SLcr5
 * lemonhall 我疯了。。。这东西09年的时候说，10年9月会发布，然后9月说11年3月份会发布，3月份说9月份会发布
 * lemonhall 这不就是拖了2年？？？？？
<iGoogle> http://apple.178.com/201102/92445634581.html i need this roylez
<iGoogle> linux 连一个像样的df都没嘛
<NoIE> 什么是 df ？
<iGoogle> gf的类似词。 lol
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你为何能看出来是愚人节？那片文章看上去很正经啊
<iGoogle> 是td
<edison0354> lemonhall: 确实很正经⋯⋯
<lemonhall> iGoogle: gf是gay friend的意思嘛？
<iGoogle> cfy: 去试试上面那url的
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 缩写随意理解
<roylez> iGoogle: iphone游戏？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你给转过来？
<roylez> iGoogle: 没iphone，懒得看
<roylez> iGoogle: 你给寄个iphone给我测试，我就勉为其难帮帮你
<lemonhall> edison0354: GNOME3.。。真是个难产的软件
<iGoogle> 你先说会转不。靠谱才行
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<happyaron> edison0354: http://www.debian.org/News/2011/20110401
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- News -- The Canterbury Project
<cfy> iGoogle: 我破解里有
<cfy> iGoogle: http://apptrackr.org/?act=viewapp&appid=400459168
<lemonhall> happyaron: 额。。。。。。。。被弄糊涂了
<cfy> iGoogle: 你越狱一下吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 才18元啊。买下好咯
 * edison0354 google官方的愚人节出了…⋯
<cfy> edison0354: 没看到。。
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138891.htm
<cfy> edison0354: XD
<lemonhall> edison0354: 穿越搜索引擎？
<netsnail> 请问，在linux 分区大小做调整后，不重启的情况下如何刷新分区表啊？？
<cfy> netsnail: sfdisk -R xxx
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个是谷歌的，我说的是Google的
<cfy> netsnail: sfdisk -R device
<netsnail> cfy: 谢谢我试试
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。。。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 显然那是个joke啊。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 去#gnome丢人干嘛。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: .............
<cfy> netsnail: 你用啥调整呢个分区的？一般来说调整完以后都会重新读取一下的呀。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我没看出来。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 你在哪里的？上海？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我傻。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,我opera mail client坏了。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我正在想ED都开始翻译发行注记了。。竟然。。还在跳票
<netsnail> cfy: 从100G调整到100M，mount上后还是显示100M
<edison0354> cfy: 帝都
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你去#GNOME丢人了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我躲到墙角去。。。画圈圈。。。
<cfy> netsnail: 呢？100G-》100M?
<cfy> edison0354: 好远。。。。本想找你装系统。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 汗！
<edison0354> cfy: 上海就近了？
<cfy> edison0354: 这样就不疼了。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 我在嘉兴啊。上海近的。
<netsnail> cfy: 就想一个分区重新做为两个分区
<cfy> netsnail: 从100G调整到100M，mount上后还是显示100M
<cfy> netsnail: 看不懂。
<edison0354> netsnail: btrfs的subvolum
<iGoogle> cfy: 去去。我找玩完这了。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还有两部，1月番和10月番就O了
<iGoogle> mail怎么可能坏哦。
<flay> 为什么我用apt-get remove --purge liborbit2 删除gnome时会提示安装kde呢
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 别跟我说。。我不懂。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 泡妞去！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我刚追完火影
<iGoogle> 这游戏，只是举例，要lin的
<netsnail> cfy: 原来是一个分区sda1，想分成两个分区 sda1 sda2, 分完之后sda1由100G变成了100M sda2 剩下的空间了，不重启的话，mount上sda1还是显示100G
<cfy> netsnail: 应该不会。你重新格式化了么？
 * edison0354  愚人节：把你旁边人的电脑当前显示全屏截图，然后设为桌面，然后把所有桌面快捷方式和回收站什么的隐藏，最后隐藏任务栏，。。。。。。然后等着他或她手忙脚乱吧
<cfy> edison0354: awesome用户表示无压力
<netsnail> cfy: 重新格式化了
<edison0354> cfy: …⋯
<cfy> netsnail: 不懂了。你用cfdisk调整吧
<edison0354> cfy: MAC用户也无鸭梨
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么会？
<edison0354> cfy: 菜单栏隐藏不了的啊
<edison0354> cfy: 而且我DOCK就是默认隐藏
<cfy> edison0354: 那不如直接解图。然后用个linux跑那个图片。
<cfy> 忽略一切输入的。
<edison0354> cfy: 我刚才不是截给你了？
<netsnail> cfy: 我用fdisk进行的分区啊，然后用mkfs.ext2格式化
<iGoogle> 2.5M的u盘速度 nnnd
<cfy> netsnail: cfdisk直观点。
<edison0354> netsnail: gparted王道！
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，可是我没用过。不太懂这 些东西。
<edison0354> cfy: 我意思是你把我那张截图设桌面啊
<iGoogle> edison0354: 那软件，bug的。要死就一次
<edison0354> cfy: 我是1366×768的
<cfy> edison0354: 我没桌面的。。。。awesome..
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我没crash过
<edison0354> cfy: 没用过⋯⋯
<iGoogle> 才不是crash
 * lemonhall INTEL发行了新的SSD硬盘
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<cfy> edison0354: 只有程序。所有别的程序都从xterm里打开
<edison0354> cfy: 没见过
<cfy> edison0354: 只有几个基本的。
<iGoogle> cfy: 这么落后？
<iGoogle> 热键都没？
<cfy> edison0354: 就平铺一下。没啥见不见的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 没，还没搞。用不到
<edison0354> cfy: 我还是喜欢栈式的，我喜欢窗口大～
<cfy> edison0354: 不懂。。。看书去了。。。
<iGoogle> 我的那i3跑gnome才爽
<edison0354> cfy: 翻译去了⋯⋯
<iGoogle> 书虫子
<edison0354> iGoogle: …⋯
<cfy> iGoogle: 考试呢。。。
 * cfy afk
<iGoogle> 额
<iGoogle> 我记得我考试，也不复习的
<edison0354> lemonhall: An overview at a glance，咋翻⋯⋯
<mofaph> 大家好。请问在哪里能够下载 ubuntu dvd 的镜像？
<pocoyo> mofaph: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> cfy: cctv5 斯诺克。墨菲vs希金斯
<edison0354> pocoyo: 墨菲要悲剧了吧⋯⋯
<iGoogle> 就简介嘛。 edison0354
<lemonhall> edison0354: 惊鸿一瞥～～～
<edison0354> iGoogle: ==！
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<pocoyo> edison0354: 未必吧 。这球难说。
<qmake> 各位下午好，有没有人知道怎样关掉chrome的警告声呀 谢谢
<qmake> 删除地址栏里边的地址时，backspace键按过头了就会出来一串警告声……郁闷
<lemonhall> edison0354: 粗略的介绍
<lemonhall> edison0354: 随便吧。。。我翻译可不是一般的烂
<edison0354> lemonhall: 一样烂
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 翻到哪儿了？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 没哪儿，刚看完动画⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://gnome3.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 你已经翻译了好多东西了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在翻译这个啊？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这可不能这么翻！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这个已经翻完了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 翻的是发行注记
<lemonhall> edison0354: 翻译的那个页面呢。。我刚才看你发了。。里面就有这句话啊，要保持移植
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一致
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哪句话？
<lemonhall> An overview at a glance
<pocoyo> edison0354: 这两人都是老磨迹了。
<edison0354> pocoyo: …⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 找到了
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 昨天翻了个10个词的 嘿嘿
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我好久不看台球了
<roylez> iGoogle: 过来见佛祖 http://www.flickr.com/photos/8671041@N07/5573644038/
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我断线后你发的东西我看了log了，thx
<happyaron> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.0/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3.0 Release Notes
<iGoogle> roylez: 很早的了。
<happyaron> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.0/index.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3.0 Release Notes
<iGoogle> 折腾该死的smb://
<drovencrazy> drovencrazy, 我翻的那句不太准确 关于那个fallback deskto
<edison0354> happyaron: 别发这个了……我看那边还好点……这一大片全是鸟语⋯⋯
<happyaron> edison0354: 这就是你在翻的东西啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 知道⋯⋯看的头晕⋯⋯
<happyaron> ...
<edison0354> happyaron: 那边好歹是一小段的
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<lemonhall> edison0354:我觉得大段大段的好翻译
<drovencrazy> 楼上说的有道理
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 看的晕
<edison0354> happyaron: 咋香港和台湾也没人翻译啊⋯⋯
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/no04/1/1733896.shtml
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我觉得GNOME3的开发者新特性的意义要远远大于给普通用户的新特性
<NoIE> 我们都是开发者。
<edison0354> NoIE: 来翻译发行注记吧
<NoIE> edison0354: 我的英语水平不好。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: The Activities Overview这个你把它叫啥的…⋯
<roylez> 活动一览
<edison0354> roylez: 哦
 * edison0354 The Activities Overview is a key feature of the GNOME 3 desktop. Accessible through the Activities button, top-left hot corner or windows key,，这个按键不叫super键了还咋回事？？？
 * drovencrazy 大家愚人节快乐
<stlifey> http://www.archlinux.org/ 和 https://www.archlinux.org/ 打开的页面不一样，囧。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Canterbury Distribution
<iGoogle> mod4        Super_L (0x85),  Super_R (0x86),  Super_L (0xce),  Hyper_L (0xcf)
<drovencrazy> 通过活动按钮 左上角 和win键
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 以前不都叫super键吗？
<iGoogle> 啥叫以前
<iGoogle> win下都叫win键
<iGoogle> 现在也是
 * lemonhall 这是GNOME3一个让人又爱又恨的功能
<caoyu1099> 对G3还是有点不习惯
<aner``> 请问,Linux版本的MyEclipse,注册与未注册有什么区别呢?我现在用的9.0,也没显示几时会失效等信息....
<gebjgd> gnome3 release了？
<stlifey> 不是推迟了？
<drovencrazy> gebjgd, 4月底
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 这又不是mac win
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 4天后
<edison0354> drovencrazy: UB一直管那个键叫super啊，MAC里叫option
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 错了，MAC的command对应过去是win
<netsnail> kernel里支持sata硬盘热拔插的选项是哪个？
<gebjgd> 继续openbox
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 哦 我2了 月底是11.04
<cursor_zz> g3又推迟发布了?
<edison0354> cursor_zz: 愚人节
<drovencrazy> edison0354, mac那狗一样的系统
<edison0354> drovencrazy: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<cursor_zz> 我out了?
<gebjgd> drovencrazy, 支持
<gebjgd> mac 狗
<edison0354> gebjgd: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
 * edison0354 用OS X中
 * drovencrazy 昨天强势围观同学的ipad崩溃10+次
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 黑苹果？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 他对ipad做啥了⋯⋯
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 必然
<drovencrazy> edison0354, safari 开了几个网页 就崩溃了 被我一顿鄙视 RAM 256能干啥
<ZhangNing> ipad和touch都有个bug
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 用了半年 只用一个程序 iwork
<drovencrazy> ZhangNing, 你跟我弟弟重名。。。
<ZhangNing> 后台播放音乐，在控制界面的时候，点住小圆球，同时按home键
<ZhangNing> 然后就崩溃了，屡试不爽
<edison0354> drovencrazy: …⋯
<ZhangNing> drovencrazy: 不带这么占便宜的……
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 嗯，ROM太小了
<drovencrazy> ZhangNing, 。。。。这个有点蛋疼了吧。。
<ZhangNing> 你可以试试
<drovencrazy> edison0354, rom很大32G ram可以54了
 * edison0354 没用过ipad
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 说错了…⋯RAM
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我的G3都288的RAM
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我的1400多的手机都RAM488
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 不过话说回来，那系统就不是让多任务的
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 好便宜……sha啥爪机？
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 开几个网页都崩溃的 这不算多任务吧  ZTE v880
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 中兴？
<iGoogle> 都点点内存，比啥比。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 不跟你比⋯⋯
<iGoogle> 别人山寨手机，还带6Ah的电池。你去比下电池
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 是的
<edison0354> iGoogle: 你那BUG的内存量⋯⋯
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 传说中的中兴低价android还真便宜⋯⋯
<drovencrazy> iGoogle,那是假的
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 从国外找淘宝代购才1500左右
<iGoogle> 啥假的。三元聚合物电池
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我的二手G3，1050
<iGoogle> 密度最大的
<netsnail> sata硬盘如何支持热拔插?
<iGoogle> edison0354: 俄，比我的G4还便宜
<edison0354> iGoogle: 你不是G7？
<edison0354> netsnail: SATA标准就是hot plug的吧
<iGoogle> 我G4有多啊。就G4比你的，怎样。
<iGoogle> lol
<edison0354> iGoogle: 有钱人
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 这么爽
<netsnail> edison0354: 但是在linux下不可以用啊，需要更新内核配置吗？
<edison0354> netsnail: 我反正可以⋯⋯
 * drovencrazy xoom4999RMB 有点贵啊
<iGoogle> 11.04 Beta 1
<netsnail> edison0354: 兄弟知道内核哪个配置吗？
<edison0354> netsnail: 我用的UB源里的内核==!
<iGoogle> 该死的mono搭载在py下，进入ub了。
<aminixfan> 11.04下如何运行源里安装的wayland?
<yilian> 谁在windows下设置过免安装版本的MySQL的？
<San-Q> 怎么样从摄像头读取一帧数据？
<edison0354> aminixfan: 1104源里都有wayland了？
<aminixfan> edison0354: 是的，可以安装但是运行时提示“Incomplete OpenGL ES 2.0 support”
<iGoogle> yilian: win下有现成的lamp打包的
<edison0354> aminixfan: 哦，不懂
<iGoogle> ES库不全？ aminixfan
<yilian> iGoogle：我是JSP+MySQL+Tomcat
<iGoogle> 都es了。
<yilian> 我想用免安装版的可以方便从教室的电脑和我的电脑间搬来搬去
<aminixfan> iGoogle: 有什么办法解决么
<iGoogle> 这那知道。我可没去1104
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gnome-30-postpone-to-september.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3.0 延期至九月 — LinuxTOY
 * lemonhall 果然不只我一个傻子
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我GR有订阅linuxtoy的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 黑日白月不是傻子⋯⋯虽然评论里有你这种人⋯⋯
<iGoogle> 应该说gnome3直接兼并kde4嘛。
<iGoogle> 造谣都不会
<edison0354> lemonhall: 黑日白月会不会也隐藏在IRC中呢？
<edison0354> iGoogle: 还是大便那个牛B…⋯
<edison0354> iGoogle: 不过这个里面出现了GTK+4
<iGoogle> 大便咋
<edison0354> iGoogle: 融合操作系统
<iGoogle> 迟早融合，这倒是
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那个一看就是扯淡。。这个跳票。。对于不关注的人，真的会认为是又跳票来
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你难道不懂么。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 俺都在翻发行注记了…⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 愚人节就一个人被骗是很不爽的事情！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 说明GNOME挺成功的，不过你看到那个GTK+4还被骗？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，最新的GTK+是3吧？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哪里有GTK+4？
<iGoogle> 计划中的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 就是那片里面有？额。。说明我一目十行
<edison0354> lemonhall: linuxtoy那篇⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 说明你一目十行的技术不到家
<edison0354> happyaron: workspace，工作空间还啥？
<lemonhall> edison0354: The release team is also concerned about the possible near-future release of GTK4 and what that means for GNOME as a development platform.
<flay> plymouthd这个是干啥的 应该可以不要吧
<lemonhall> ....................
<edison0354> happyaron: 还有你能联系到那个micro什么吗？
<edison0354> flay: 确实可以不要⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 薇菜啊。。在上班
<edison0354> lemonhall: 所以说你⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 快去楼下啊，上毛班
<flay> 那我就不客气了
<edison0354> flay: …⋯
<edison0354> flay: 你最好看看它是干啥的……删了你hui会很不爽的⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........
<edison0354> lemonhall: 速度去楼下！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我在家好么
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 楼下只有地鼠妹妹
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那去公司楼下去！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 和蟑螂哥哥
<edison0354> lemonhall: 西安房子多少钱一个月？租
<lemonhall> edison0354: 多大？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你多大？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我买房了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有钱人！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 租我不知到多钱
<edison0354> lemonhall: 买房了还没媳妇？！！！！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好像是50平的，1100左右一个月吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还欠银行多少？
<iGoogle> 副科长12岁上班
<lemonhall> edison0354: 20W？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好少……你一个月多少啊…⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 几W？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没。。我工资很低的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那你家里垫的哆？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 房价低啊大哥
<lemonhall> edison0354: 西安房价才多少。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你多大房子？多少米？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 120/50多万吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 北京。。怕是要300W吧
<flay> 貌似还删不掉呢 能让它不启动也行
<edison0354> lemonhall: 妈B，好TM便宜⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不如我毕业了投靠你去…⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你又不会编程。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我这边倒是有好工作
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没要去你公司好不⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你学啥的？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 让阿荣去你那里
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知道西飞要不要我
<lemonhall> edison0354: 阿荣是谁啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 研究生毕业了
<edison0354> lemonhall: aron
<lemonhall> edison0354: 奥，西飞啊。。。要的要得。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 可是。。你。。。北京的毕业生来西安，好怪啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 还是人肉翻墙吧
<iGoogle> http://game.163.com/11/0401/10/70I1BH3000314K95.html roylez
<edison0354> lemonhall: 丫的北京房子TMB谁能买起啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人肉翻墙是最好的⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 年薪20W的话，也没压力吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你哪年买的房子？郊区？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 相当好的地段了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哪年买的？？？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 已经升了2000块了。。。恩？09年
<donglongchao> 西安，人类的希望。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 升了2K……jiu's就是一共升了24W⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: YES。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你赚大了⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没到2000
<edison0354> lemonhall: 70W左右？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 60多。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这么好的条件，找英语老师去！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 下半年买了SUV再去吧。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 现在没底气。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 下半年说不定你有suv了，人家有老公了⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: suv不废油吗？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不扯淡了。。我去公司了，我2个小时搞定了老板要求2个星期的程序，我就拖了两个星期。。忽然觉得很罪恶。。。明天给加加班吧
 * edison0354 终于去公司找MM了
<Ashtray> i
<inerver__> 都工作去了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 找到MM了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个西安交大电子商务是啥东西？
<inerver__> edison0354: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQwMzcyNDMy.html 找到mm了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我擦。。你搜索我！！
<happyaron> gmail各种上不去啊.
<edison0354> happyaron: 改了hosts还不行？
<happyaron> 没改
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说你不是有v6？
<aminixfan> 正在测试gnome-shell，感觉不错嘛
<edison0354> aminixfan: 一般般
<happyaron> edison0354: 现在4to6慢到想死。
<edison0354> happyaron: 嗯
<aminixfan> edison0354: 也不知道gnome-shell能否跑在wayland里
<edison0354> aminixfan: 能
<inerver> ed
<aminixfan> edison0354: 噢。。。
<inerver> edison0354: openbox 能泡在wayland上不？
<edison0354> happyaron: http://antimatter15.github.com/player/player.html
<edison0354> inerver: 不知，GNOME SHELLL能是因为GTK3能
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，GNOME3是GTK3的吧？
<happyaron> edison0354: 当然
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你发的那个怎么了？就是体现了一下HTML5的FILE API啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不懂
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你啥时候回来的……吓死我了…⋯诈尸啊⋯⋯
<void1> chromium的类vim插件用什么啊
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 秀html5的
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 似的
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我记得去年用过一次这样的网站 比这个牛B 多了
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 哦
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 真该给我们学校维护网站的洗洗脑  狗一样的校园网 不用IE 根本上不去 每次都要换系统
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我们的教务管理系统用gecko,webkit,presto都没问题
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我只能说 擦。。
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 但是选课的时候依旧悲剧
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 丫的每次都是不能创建对象
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 要挤教务系统？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 必然要挤
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 这点我们好点 去年开始升级了DB,不用挤了 不过艺术类依旧选不上
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 哦
 * edison0354 edison0354的闷骚指数为20%，你私底下和平日没有什么不同，即使发骚也不会去掩饰，个性自然大方。
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我pei。。。
 * edison0354 happyaron的闷骚指数为55%，你平日为人正直诚实，只有在另一半面前才会表现内心最不为人知的一面，例如撒娇、小鸟依人等。
<inerver> edison0354: 能进去就不错了，教务系统就是个渣
 * edison0354 drovencrazy的闷骚指数为99%，你表面上看起来很拘谨有礼，其实骨子里骚到不行，只要找机会就想办法发骚。
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我这个挺准的。。哈哈
 * edison0354 lemonhall的闷骚指数为40%，你平常都正经八百，表现得很矜持，但一旦醉了，就会把埋藏已久的骚劲表露无遗，让身边的人吃惊。
 * edison0354 roylez的闷骚指数为92%，你羞涩内敛，即使一肚子柔情，脸上仍是一副傻乎乎的表情，真是个闷葫芦。
<gebjgd> edison0354, 什么玩意？
 * edison0354 gebjgd的闷骚指数为40%，你平常都正经八百，表现得很矜持，但一旦醉了，就会把埋藏已久的骚劲表露无遗，让身边的人吃惊。
<edison0354> happyaron: 能联系到昨晚那个micro什么吗？我再翻都要翻完了⋯⋯
<happyaron> edison0354: 他一般晚上上线。
<drovencrazy> edison0354, microcai这名字好记
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 晕，微菜啊…⋯
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我只能记住别人名字的前两个字⋯⋯
<drovencrazy> edison0354, microcai----microsoft的弟弟
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 那应该是microstone吧
<drovencrazy> edison0354,microsoft原来有很多小弟 现在它变小弟了。。唉
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 微软状告谷歌垄断。。
<gleerat> flash插件是不是也加到源中了，不再连接到Adobe了？
<gleerat> flash插件是不是也加到源中了，不再直接连接到Adobe下载了？因为我发现这一次的Flash更新特别快，以前都要一两个小时的。以前更新Flash的时候从源中下载东西特别快，从Adobe下载的速度基本上不到1KB/s，这一次只花了不到一分钟。
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 为啥8个workspace会不够用
<edison0354> happyaron: gnome-panel的坑我占上了啊～
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: …⋯您牛⋯⋯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我发觉，想windows bblean这样默认没有平铺的wm, 我要用12个workspace才能满足日常基本需求
<roylez> 我4个马虎够了
<tomsong> 大家好
<pocoyo> tomsong: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 你切工作区当切窗口啊⋯⋯
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 都是最大化的应用，不够用啊
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我现在都觉得多工作区基本没用
<happyaron> edison0354: 不用和我打招呼 :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 跟你说下撒～一会儿你得去commit撒～
<happyaron> happyaron: 你提交时我会收到邮件。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你咋回复自己⋯⋯
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，打错了。。
<tenfar> 我用的是tile WM 然后加上动态标签
<edison0354> happyaron: 人大的考试出来没？
<MeaCulpa> 有Windows高手没... gvim和windows剪贴板如何用键盘交互...
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我都想知道CMD怎么和剪贴板交互方便点……用cygwin的时候太抓狂了⋯⋯
<happyaron> edison0354: 没
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: win的命令行，记得不可以激活输入法的。是不
<iGoogle> 额。。。干嘛
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 出来说下。nnnd
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ??
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: win的命令行，记得不可以激活输入法的。是不
<drovencrazy> iGoogle, 可以啊
<iGoogle> 快说啊
<iGoogle> 俄。可以吗？
<iGoogle> 都确定？
<drovencrazy> iGoogle, cmd里面可以，每次还觉得这个不方便
<Guest31825> 5大linux发行版要合并，是真的还是愚人节玩笑啊
<edison0354> Guest31825: 你还真信啊⋯⋯
<drovencrazy> Guest31825, 这果断愚人节玩笑吧
<Guest31825> 不是吧，玩笑也太大了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle 可以的
<drovencrazy> 1/4 一切皆有可能
<MeaCulpa> 但是我的机器不可以....
<MeaCulpa> google拼音也不可以....微软拼音可以....我的cmd.exe是blackbox起的...快捷方式被我折腾过，也不可以...
 * MeaCulpa 觉得Windows还有很多奇怪未知的东西...
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: cmd到底怎么方便的复制/粘贴？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa：WinZsh 这东西好用不？
<blueghost> edison0354:) cmd 中 选择 即复制， 粘贴 是 中键
<blueghost> edison0354:) 其实 在 linux 中 都是这样
<edison0354> blueghost: 我知道选择再复制……太麻烦了⋯⋯
<edison0354> blueghost: 额，貌似能开直接编辑的模式⋯⋯
<blueghost> edison0354:) 那你要什么样
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你以为是 windows 的 cmd 吗
<edison0354> happyaron: 我不行了……gnome3 website又更新了……继续……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你说的是 windows的 cmd????
<edison0354> blueghost: 改天再试试，在用MAC
<edison0354> blueghost: 是WIN的CMD
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哦
<blueghost> edison0354:) 那算我白说， 我没看你的上下文
<MaskRay> cmd 太弱了。。。
<edison0354> MaskRay: 用cygwin呗
<MaskRay> edison0354: 记得 cygwin zsh 会卡死
<edison0354> MaskRay: 不知，bash飘过，再试试呗，说不定修复了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 出来～
<MaskRay> edison0354: 等到下一次不得不用的时候再去弄。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ....................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 干嘛
<edison0354> lemonhall: MaskRay: Free to share and remix:怎么翻译捏？大概意思就自由分享及修改吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 前言不搭后语。。。下次给页面出来
<edison0354> lemonhall: gnome3.org
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我英语很废。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 估计是页面底部的某个东西，本来就没前言后语的
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，我也很废⋯⋯
<edison0354> MaskRay: 这里有学翻译的，还有六级600+的⋯⋯
<drovencrazy> 闲着蛋疼了 我升级11.04看看
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我表示很慌张。。
<edison0354> drovencrazy: Free to share and remix:怎么翻译捏？大概意思就自由分享及修改吧
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 就那意思
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我知道那意思⋯⋯咋说⋯⋯
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 你升级看看那个untiy 怎么样。 是否 不能同时 打开 多个 同一程序
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 如果是这样， 太恶心了
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 在哪儿？ 链接发来看看 其实觉得你的说法可以了
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 估计就页面底部某个版权声明，没啥前后文的
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 我肯定第一时间秒掉unity
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 版权所有 © 2011 <placeholder-1/><br/> 可自由分享及 <placeholder-2/><br/> 分享到： <placeholder-3/> | <placeholder-4/><placeholder-5/><br/> ❧
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) ....
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我在想升级到1104不会直接自动装上UNITY吧⋯⋯
<blueghost> 汪洋谈茂名腐败窝案：努力挽救犯错官员 及时结案
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 可以自由分享或重写？
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 应该会
<blueghost> 挽救 犯错官员???
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 不是重吧？
<edison0354> blueghost: …⋯
<blueghost> 还要及时结案？？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 就修改算了
<drovencrazy> edison0354, remix么 意思就是重新混合 你可以选自己的方式
<blueghost> 不及时结案会怎么样
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我觉得我这次升级要悲剧 failed to read mirror file
<blueghost> 怎么不把整个茂名 的腐败官员一窝端啊
<blueghost> 继续深挖
<blueghost> 继续深挖
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 额，应该直接就不能升⋯⋯
<blueghost> 到最后 一个官员 都没有了
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 能升  估计重定向了
 * drovencrazy 那个unity怎么看怎么像把win7的状态栏拉到左边的样子  win7美化的大牛都是这样的
<blueghost> ubuntu 的 unity 看着 就 恶心
<edison0354> blueghost: drovencrazy：+1
<blueghost> edison0354:) -10000
 * edison0354 听说外面在下雨
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 希望11.04发行的时候能给个选项
 * blueghost 发出火球 打向 edison0354 ， edison0354 -1000000
<LoongJ> edison0354,
<LoongJ> blueghost,
 * edison0354 Google今日发布消息称，他们将在近期完成对百度的收购，并在中国大陆地区成立全新的子公司——谷的百。
<drovencrazy> 下载701M 我表示有难度啊 放弃了 过会儿去六维载个镜像好了
<LoongJ> edison0354阵亡了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你 发布谣言 啊
<wxm> edison0354阵亡了
<edison0354> http://cn.engadget.com/2011/04/01/intels-of-intels-x79-chipset-exposed-14-usb-2-0-ports-but-not/
<blueghost> edison0354:) 小心被抓
<edison0354> 14个USB2.0
 * edison0354 由乔布斯、比尔盖茨、鲍尔默联合出演的新感觉办公室恋爱喜剧《TECHNOLOGIC LOVERS》神秘登场，掀起今夏最热狂潮！
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 瘾科技的消息看网址就能看出很多东西
<ofan> http://urbanairship.com/#20110401
<leni> hi,大家好。这里有没有人知道debian squeeze安装的时候无法将grub安装到硬盘的解决办法？
<dchxcrow> 为什么pidgin就是登不上呢？
 * edison0354 lemonhall    祝你们今天都去跟妹子表白，收到妹子的祝福“谁让我今天过愚人节，我让他明年的今天过父亲节。”
<wxm> dchxcrow, 登不上啥.
<dchxcrow> wxm: msn和gtalk,但是可以irs
<dchxcrow> irc
<gebjgd> edison0354, 已婚人士路过
<edison0354> gebjgd: …⋯
<wxm> dchxcrow, 能登录吧.我这没问题...
<blueghost> edison0354:) 谁说 google 收购百度 的
<blueghost> 愚人节???
<edison0354> blueghost: …⋯
 * edison0354 吃饭！
 * alvin_rxg 上课去了！
<ofan> 没饭吃
<leni> :dchxcrow msn用wlm协议，要装个pidgin-wlm什么的东东
<gebjgd> leni, dchxcrow 2个msn yahoo icq gtalk正常的路过
<leni> gebjgd，你知道squeeze无法装grub的解决办法吗？
<gebjgd> leni, arch用户路过
 * Lavande 求助
<Lavande> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=323643
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - locale都乱掉了，怎么办啊，纠结
<yhzm1314> 那你现在是用什么引导系统
<leni> 我也求助啊，squeeze无法安装grub到硬盘
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你的项目怎么样了
<tusooa> ls
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 主管 放假回来了吗
<blueghost> tusooa:) ......
<tusooa> 怎么都多个括号。。。
<gebjgd> blueghost, 没有
<gebjgd> blueghost, 我继续一个人作
<blueghost> tusooa:) 什么括号
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦， 还顺利吧
<lkb> 第一次登录  有神马新人教程吗？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 恩，一步步的作贝
<blueghost> lkb:) 不知道
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 努力，加油
<lkb> 哈哈
<lkb> 大家都是用ubuntu 吗？
 * blueghost 加油, gebjgd 加油
<blueghost> lkb:) 我是
<lkb> 哦
<lkb> 那个有人用11.04吗？
<tusooa> blueghost: `3x:)'
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 帮不了你， 但 精神支持你
<blueghost> tusooa:) 什么意思
<tusooa> <blueghost> tusooa:) 什么意思
<blueghost> 又来一个机器人
<lkb> ？
<ofan> 民那酱节日快乐思密达！
<blueghost> ofan:) 火星语????
<tusooa> ofan: ...
<drovencrazy> ofan, 棒子哥好
<yhzm1314> lkb, openSUSE11.04??
<WhiTeMoOn> lkb, 我是得
<blueghost> opensuse 更新好慢 啊
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你换opensuse了？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 没，曾经换过， 好像 基本没更新过
<LoongJ> 忘了怎么整的，virtualbox的无缝模式要装什么包？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<LoongJ> freeflying, virtualbox的无缝模式要什么包？？？？？？？
<wxm> LoongJ, vb 拓展..
<yhzm1314> 增强功能包
<FrankLv> LoongJ: Guest Addition
<gebjgd> blueghost, 有
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不过我没有suse了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦
<tusooa> ls
<nsdy> GNOME 3.0 延期至九月 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/gnome-30-postpone-to-september/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3.0 延期至九月 : OSMSG
<nsdy> Debain/ArchLinux/Gentoo 等将合并为超级 Linux 发行版 Canterbury  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/canterbury/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debain/ArchLinux/Gentoo 等将合并为超级 Linux 发行版 Canterbury : OSMSG
<kenifanying> ^k^,你也知道今天是4月1号呀？
<lemonhall> nsdy: 愚人节
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 基本上实现了。。。
<^k^> kenifanying, 那是一个事实。  ㍪ 
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呵呵，恭喜。
<kenifanying> leni,你那个什么时候下载的？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363740/
<nsdy> lemonhall:  嘿嘿 兄弟们节日快乐 都有mm泡
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你出现了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你MM泡到了？
<kenifanying> leni,邮件列表上说过6.01的光盘镜像文件有问题，前几天刚修复……
<nsdy> ^k^: 机器人。。。不是机器人。。。其实我一直以为你是机器人。。。可是到现在还是不知道你到底是不是机器人...
<kenifanying> nsdy,就是机器人……
<nsdy> kenifanying:那个兄弟写的这么人性的脚本..
<kenifanying> ^k^,你没有#debian中的dpkg聪明也是事实，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<kenifanying> nsdy,你去#debian那跟#dpkg聊聊试试……
<kenifanying> nsdy,#debian 找dpkg
<^k^> nsdy, 我是一个机器人。  ㍪ 
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 問下，長音字母上的斜杠有什麽替代法嗎？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 比如用 aa 或者其它什麽的代替嗎？
<kenifanying> ^k^,没人说你不是……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 代碼看上去很專業呀……
<nsdy> ^k^: 机器人 你是男的还是女的? 胸围多大？有柚木缇娜的大吗？
<^k^> kenifanying, 这是一个关于人而一概而论。  ㍪ 
<kenifanying> ^k^,看你现在就语无伦次了吧……
<leni> kenifanying: 真杯具啊
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 还有个问题，用了 when 就无法显示：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363742/
<nsdy> 刚刚发现 今天是星期五......
<^k^> kenifanying, 你的艺术？  ㍪ 
<kenifanying> leni,前几天邮件列表上有出现过这些问题的
<kenifanying> ^k^,重新下载过安装吧……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 使用 when 那个 evalStateT 就没用，直接用 evalStateT 是可以的
<^k^> kenifanying, “它”是吗？  ㍪ 
<kenifanying> ^k^,刚不是跟你说话哈，你别回……
<leni> kenifanying:我就是今天刚下的，说明问题没解决啊
<ofan> http://www.archlinux.org/
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, when 後面為什麽用 $？
<ofan> 出新distro了..
<MaskRay> ofan: 只能用一天。。。
<^k^> kenifanying, 我很高兴你得到了它的笑了。  ㍪ 
<kenifanying> leni,诶，按照#debian里面那位大侠说的做吧……不知道怎么回事……记得好像是说过修复了的……你运气不好吧
<kenifanying> ^k^,不跟你玩……自个玩去
<ofan> MaskRay: ..
<^k^> kenifanying, 谁或者什么是玩？  ㍪ 
<leni> kenifanying: 我想也只能这么试试看了
<ofan> 谢特.. 中招了
<kenifanying> leni,蒽……
<chue> Debain/ArchLinux/Gentoo等将合并为超级发行版Canterbury－－！  真还是假？？？
<edison0354> chue: 小朋友你好⋯⋯
<chue> edison0354:你好
<hymnusalae> chue, 今天 4-1
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没有，我已经偏向于独身主义了
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<kenifanying> chue,今天4月1号耶……
<kenifanying> chu，是debian/archlinux/gentoo/gmrl/opensuse……
<kenifanying> chu,到他们主页看看，都一个模样
<chue> 合谋的－－！
<chue> 这个日子不该相信新闻
<edison0354> kenifanying: 不一样，有的有下划线，有的没有
<kenifanying> edison0354,挺好玩的，愚人节很热闹……
<happyaron> edison0354: gnome-panel有字符串变化，下新的po?
<happyaron> edison0354: gnome-panel比较急，快弄哦。
<edison0354> happyaron: 又变了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我知道
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。你难道是专职的翻译？
<vic> gnome3有推迟了？
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，刚刚变。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 天啊。。我忽然对GNOME3中文版的未来表示很担忧。。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 我接到邮件通知了。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<happyaron> lemonhall: 咋了？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 他的翻译水平有点儿。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你还是先担忧rhythmbox和banshee吧⋯⋯
<happyaron> lemonhall: 有把关的。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那俩整个软件我都弄了⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。不用那两个软件了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不如你来翻发行注记？
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: gnome-power-manager和gnome-panel你也不要用了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你还没翻译完发行注记？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我在等那孩子，我不知道他到底翻了多少⋯⋯
<chgtg> 今天的11.04，empathy坏掉了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我就说了吧。。现在的翻译工作最大的问题就在这里。。。几个人协同工作的时候，必须事先商量好的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那个什么lan...neT九比较方便
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
 * lemonhall 这里有谁会画图的么？
<Kandu> 先得大家做個共享的詞彙表，術語表出來
<edison0354> lemonhall: 画啥图？
<Kandu> lemonhall: blueghost 畫畫厲害
 * lemonhall 能帮我画一个很简单的图么。。。发觉我不太会用GIMP
<edison0354> Kandu: 嗯
<ZhangNing> 大家好，有个问题请教
<pocoyo> ZhangNing: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<happyaron> edison0354: release notes不急，六号前就行。
<ZhangNing> 我在Ubuntu系统下想修改MAC系统的一些文件
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://imagebin.org/146051
<edison0354> ZhangNing: 不行的
<ZhangNing> 终端用root，结果显示设置访问权限出错：只读文件系统
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个。。。等宽线条。。。我不会
<edison0354> ZhangNing: linux不支持HFS+的写入
<ZhangNing> 哦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不会gimp，不会PS
<ZhangNing> edison0354: 明白了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我还以为你要话零件图，那个我能画了⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。。
<blueghost> Kandu:) 又说我什么
<ZhangNing> edison0354: 是不是必需得换回mac了
<blueghost> Kandu:) 什么画画
<edison0354> ZhangNing: 嗯
<ZhangNing> edison0354: 悲剧阿……
<Kandu> blueghost: 問問 lemonhall  :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么样的图
<edison0354> ZhangNing: 虽然WIN里面的macdrv也能写入HFS+，但是权限是个很严重的问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么样的图
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不穿衣服 的型男？？？
<edison0354> blueghost: …⋯
 * blueghost 一脚 踢向 lemonhall -1000000000000
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
<lemonhall> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/01/0949204
 * blueghost 边踢 边 咕嘟“让你不说话！ 让你不说话！”
<myke2> MaskRay: pigs有点问题的上次那方法
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/146051
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这个图，如果是适量的更好。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 表示看不懂
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不知道怎么弄成等宽的线。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用 pixmap 画
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 类似 win 的 画图
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有道理
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用 gimp 画这个， 杀鸡用牛刀啊。
 * blueghost 杀 lemonhall 用 鸡刀
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。LINUX下有什么好用的画PIXMAP的软件么。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有啊， 谁告诉他一个。 kde 有一个 gnome 有一个
 * blueghost 一个 佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 半空。 再来个 如来神掌 将之 打入 十九层地狱
 * blueghost 一个 佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂。 再来个 如来神掌 将之 打入 十九层地狱
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> 从人间到天堂再到地狱
<lemonhall> edison0354: 大叔今天格外亢奋
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好几天了
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 是不是把到妹了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 生理周期到了，没办法，要不你去满足一下他？
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<fhong> :)围观把妹
<blueghost> 韦诺之战 Wesnoth 1.9.5  好玩吗
<blueghost> ........................................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 1.8.x我玩过。。新版的没玩过。。。
<blueghost> 昨天 我 带猫去洗澡
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好玩吗
<fhong> blueghost: 韦懦没试过
<fhong> blueghost: 你玩过？
<jiero> 1.9.5不好玩。
<jiero> 别玩。
<blueghost> 玩过一两下
<blueghost> jiejie:) 怎么
<jiero> 。。。
<blueghost> jiejie:) 太难？
<jiero> 韦诺打单人不好玩。
<fhong> 有人用过pidgin-openfetion么？
<jiero> 打联机。
<jiero> 运气够无聊的。
<fhong> jiero: 关键是谁会打联机？
<jiero> 成群人联机。。。
<fhong> jiero: 你觉得会有成群人么…………
<jiero> 会。
<jiero> 去大厅一看就看到一群。
<fhong> jiero: 好多人用linux%%%…………
<fhong> jiero: 哪里的大厅呢？
<jiero> wesnoth。。。
<fhong> jiero: 额，我out了
<jiero> 联机各种任务。各种扩展。
<jiero> 能改造地图的任务也很多人玩。
<gebjgd> fhong, openfetion
<gebjgd> fhong, 我天天挂
<jiero> 。。。
<fhong> gebjgd: …………
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还行吧。。。
<jiero> 随意了。我去年把5%的生命都玩了Spring游戏了。。。
<jiero> 300小时啊。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不如sc2好玩阿
<fhong> gebjgd: pidgin插件的呢试过么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我玩到一半儿不想玩了，太耗时间不说。。而且这个游戏我不喜欢。。。人物无法升很多级
<gebjgd> fhong, 没用过
<jiero> sc2好玩么？
<jiero> 不知道。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不错
<gebjgd> jiero, 准备攒个台式机玩。专门跑游戏
<gebjgd> jiero, 别的事情都不作
<jiero> gebjgd: 你怎么知道不如STC2的呢。。。
<jiero> SC2 是Supreme Commander 2～
<gebjgd> jiero, starcraft 2
<jiero> StarCraft2不是骗钱的么。
<gebjgd> jiero, 盗版抽电脑阿
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<jiero> 我看准Zero-K了，一直追着它。
<jiero> 以前是CA～
<jiero> 恩。大概85% *300 用在那上面。
<nihui> KDE 4.6.2 tagging
<myke2> 求一个图的色数, 有没有办法?
<lemonhall> myke2: ????
<lemonhall> myke2: 你指，这个图的色彩空间？256色，还是24K？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 应该是
<myke2> edison0354: .....
<lemonhall> myke2: 难道是图论？
<myke2> lemonhall: y
<lemonhall> myke2: ...............
<lemonhall> myke2: 爱莫能助。。图论是我认识他，他不认识我
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥东西？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://imagebin.org/146052
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 忘了让你看这个了
<ofan> http://www.google.cn/intl/zh-CN/landing/teleport/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我不知到。。myke2经常说一些高深得不得了的东西。。图论我怎么可能懂
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我都不知道啥是图论，你好歹知道有这个名词
<edison0354> lemonhall: panel上的applet应该翻译成啥？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我找找GNOME2怎么叫的。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我就说我对GNOME3的中文版不报希望了么
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你可以把这个当成你自己翻译的⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 面板小程序。。他们好像都这么说
<aminixfan_> ubuntu下不知到原始密码怎样修改密钥环密码？
<lemonhall> aminixfan_: 请放弃
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是小程序，我看了旧版的po了
<aminixfan_> lemonhall: 。。。那如何禁用密钥环
<lemonhall> aminixfan_: 不知道
<lemonhall> edison0354: 悲剧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我发觉PO翻译的第二个缺点了。。。竟然没有一个PO DIFF工具
<aminixfan_> lemonhall: :(
<jiero> OMGubuntu, 有人去了 http://omgubuntu.co.uk 了么？
<jiero> 太可怕了。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 旧版的po在改了以后跟新版不一样了就会自动fuzzy，这个是因为新版加了一段话，我不知道原来applet是咋翻的了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> edison0354: 嗷嗷。。现在先进了。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你在公司还家？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一想到GNOME3的翻译有你的功劳，我就情何以堪啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: Home
<edison0354> jiejie: 不能用x11
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: gnome3.org我也有翻的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你可以考虑不用rhythmbox，不用banshee
<edison0354> jiejie: 我知道了⋯⋯
<jiero> edison0354: 为什么你们都叫我jiejie。。。
<ofan> jiejie..
<ofan> 姐姐..?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我正有此意
<edison0354> jiero: …⋯
<edison0354> jiero: 因为有个人id是那个⋯⋯
<jiero> 哦。
<reiv> 饥饿饥饿~~
<jiero> 我看错了。
<jiero> 应该是我搞错了。
<jiero> .......................................
<edison0354> jiero: 我刚才确实是打错了==!
<edison0354> jiero: 刚才确实是要跟你说话的⋯⋯
<jiero> :'(
<jiero> ;-)
<jiero> Seiko Epson Corporation ("Epson", TSE: 6724) and AVASYS Corporation ("AVASYS") today unveiled plans for a service that will enable the automatic  downloading of printer drivers by simply connecting an Epson inkjet  printer to a personal computer running the Linux*1 operating system ("Linux PC"), an industry first*2  for a printer maker. The companies, both based in Nagano Prefecture,  Japan, announced that the service is planned to start at 
<crose> 新！Google 隆重推出“穿越搜索”。我说咋没看见谷歌有啥动作，原来下面多了行小字:P
<jiero> Epson打印机的Linux驱动要來了
<jiejie> ofan: 你是？
<jiejie> ofan: 刚没看到额。。。。
<edison0354> jiejie: 他是你妹妹
<jiejie> -。-！
<jiero> jiejie: 你是。。。？
<lemonhall> jiero: 他是你姐姐
<jiejie> -。-！尴尬列。。。
<centerpoint> elinks访问utf-8的网页正常，访问gb2312的网页乱码怎么办阿？
<centerpoint> blueghost: 亲爱的.....好久不见。。。
<lemonhall> ............
<lemonhall> 有JQ
<blueghost> 。。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 怎么 失踪那么久了
<centerpoint> blueghost: 工作了，没时间上了
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 恭喜了
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 什么工作
<centerpoint> blueghost: 额。。IDC机房维护
<myke2> why not firefox?
<lemonhall> centerpoint: 是个。。。
<centerpoint> 谁有字符界面的浏览器，支持中文和鼠标，推荐一下
<lemonhall> centerpoint: 干久了不太好的工作吧？
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 看不懂
<alvin_rxg> 请教下 xfontsel 里边如何配置 多个字体？
<centerpoint> lemonhall: 这工作折寿
<myke2> w3m
<lemonhall> centerpoint: 唔。。。。太辛苦了？
<alvin_rxg> 请教下 xfontsel 里边如何配置 多个字体？ 像 fontconfig 那样，monospace 可以由多个字体组成
<centerpoint> myke2: w3m对中文支持很好，一直用这个，但是在vbox里面不支持鼠标了。。。搞不好
<alvin_rxg> 请教下 xfontsel 里边如何配置 多个字体？ 像 fontconfig 那样，monospace 可以由多个字体组成...........
<centerpoint> lemonhall: 机房几千台服务器，那噪音，那空气。。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) .....
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: u know?
<myke2> centerpoint: vim-like key binding
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) don't know
<centerpoint> myke2: 到底不如鼠标移动方便阿
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那东西 设不了字体的吧
<myke2> centerpoint: let me see
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 郁闷，都什么年代了，还用 xfont！
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是你说的吗
<blueghost> xfontsel 啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: wmii 需要
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 文泉驿中文不错，英文难看。我想英文用别的，中文 文泉驿
<centerpoint> myke2: 怎么让你看阿
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不明白, xfontsel 貌似不是 设置字体的吧
<myke2> centerpoint: 果然不太好
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 它是帮忙选择配置的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<myke2> centerpoint: 文本界面浏览网页本来就可以说是误解的
<centerpoint> myke2: 有没有其他选择
<myke2> centerpoint: s/误解/无解/g
<centerpoint> myke2: w3m在非虚拟机环境我用了一年了很爽
<franj> alvin_rxg: wmii好像有个fork叫i3
<myke2> centerpoint: 切换到第x行之类的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 放弃了， 看不懂那个
<centerpoint> myke2: 就是最近迁移到虚拟机，鼠标无效了。。。着急
<alvin_rxg> franj: 不是 fork
<myke2> centerpoint: 上个gpm看下
<centerpoint> myke2:  试过，不行
<franj> alvin_rxg: 哦。。。我试了一下感觉不习惯就没有用了，以为i3就是wmiii。。。
<centerpoint> myke2: 我是在x下的图形终端使用
 * lemonhall http://www.debian.org/
<lemonhall> 竟然还认认真真做出来一个主页
 * alvin_rxg 肏，明明几个不错的 wm！字体配置怎么都那么麻烦
<aminixfan_> linux下的网络电视帮忙推荐一个？
<raylei>  求助，MPLAYER不能加载SRT字幕，请问怎么解决？
<myke2> centerpoint: 为何不能上ff
<raylei> 错了，应该是乱码
<raylei> 求助，MPLAYER加载SRT字幕乱码，请问怎么解决？
<alvin_rxg> raylei: subcp
<centerpoint> myke2: 不想用ff，习惯w3m了
<myke2> centerpoint: 觉得w3m完全不能代替ff啊
<centerpoint> myke2: 查资料更专注些，而且都是在终端下，多开几个tab,方便
<raylei> ivin_ng  怎么设？
<centerpoint> myke2: 是啊，看美女图片我都用ff的
<myke2> centerpoint: 阿弥陀佛
<myke2> centerpoint: ff4 + pentadactyl表示没压力
<centerpoint> myke2: ff太笨重
<alvin_rxg> raylei: mplay <blablabla> -subcp=cp936
<myke2> centerpoint: 我ff难以被代替
<dragonlive> hi , everyone
<raylei> alvin_ng raylei@raylei-laptop:~$ mplayer '/home/raylei/video/movie/Spartacus.Gods.of.the.Arena.Pt.II.720p.HDTV.X264-CTU/spartacus.gods.of.the.arena.pt.ii.720p.hdtv.x264-ctu.mkv' -subcp=cp936
<raylei> Unknown option on the command line: -subcp=cp936
<raylei> Error parsing option on the command line: -subcp=cp936
<alvin_rxg> raylei: mplay <blablabla> -subcp cp936
<raylei> avlin_ng  无效
<dragonlive> 恩？
<alvin_rxg> raylei: 自己看 man
<alvin_rxg> raylei: 自己确定 srt 文件的 encode，自己确定当前系统的 locale，然后看着办
<dragonlive> read the fucking manual
<lvlingli> 怎么开机直接进入tty啊
<alvin_rxg> read the foolish manual
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 换 xft ok了
<lvlingli> 不懂
<alvin_rxg> lvlingli: just fuck the gdm/kdm away
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 额，UB还是gdm……
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 各个用户可以随便更换的
<myke2> lvlingli: 修改grub
<thanks> 我的电脑到底怎么了，很多软件运行不起来
 * adam8157 无聊啊...
<lvlingli> 晕  走了
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍬ 
<dragonlive> 都是挂机吗？
<raylei> 测试
<pocoyo> raylei: 士不可以不弘毅，任重而道远！仁以为己任，不亦重乎！死而后已，不亦远乎！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Loongjiang> 还是ERC,什么都挂了,ERC还能用
<pocoyo> 为什么 mencoder 剪切一个800M的视频时 速度这么慢？
<Loongjiang> 不晓得什么员因 ,我电脑 所有的软件全部挂了
<Loongjiang> ç ´
<dragonlive> 什么原因
<Loongjiang> dr
<dragonlive> 你现在什么系统
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 正于闷呢
<dragonlive> 咋了
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: ffedora
<dragonlive> 然后呢？
<dragonlive> 是硬盘安装，还是怎么安得？
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: tty 随便挑个软件看看咯
<Loongjiang> dragonlive:I have  used for a long tiem
<Loongjiang> time
<dragonlive> 恩，然后呢？
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: but now ,everyone could not run at all,
<dragonlive> Loongjiang：did u recovery it ?
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: oh,sudilly ,very sollowly,I stopped some daemon pressesing,
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: and then now
<ydfq> hi
<^k^> ydfq, 好  ㍬ 
<ydfq> ^k^: 嘿嘿
<^k^> ydfq, 我能帮你吗？  ㍬ 
<ydfq> 谁用的小企鹅输入法亚
<lemonhall> http://grml.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/ http://www.opensuse.org/ http://www.archlinux.org/ http://www.debian.org/
 * lemonhall 集体搞怪
<Loongjiang>  lemonhall: my computer running hardly
 * caleb- 为各大 distro 失去特色感到忧心
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 原来全改了
<Loongjiang> ofan: ?????
<tenzu> arch。。。
<karpar> 怎么没有ubuntu的?
<Loongjiang> tenzu: arch *********************************************fedora
<ofan> ubuntu的特色...
<pocoyo> tenzu: 有什么好的剪切视频的方法没有？
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, can u  receive my letter?
<tenzu> pocoyo: del肯定知道，我没弄过那种高级货
<tenzu> pocoyo: 或者你翻翻他的blog
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: sure
<locodir-user> 我想知道irc频道
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, just do I told u
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: what??
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: I have some process toterminate,delete a few configuration files,
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, open the shell , press top ,
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, see the process
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: so the computer hanging branches,and all the software can not run
<dragonlive> kill some process
<nsdy> pocoyo: 这个是不是你需要的？ http://www.osmsg.com/2010/09/linux%E4%B8%8B%E8%A7%86%E9%A2%91%E7%BC%96%E8%BE%91%E5%99%A8%EF%BC%9Aopenshot-1-2-2-%E5%8F%91%E5%B8%83/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux下视频编辑器：Openshot 1.2.2 发布 : OSMSG
<Loongjiang> ibus-fbterm
<locodir-user> 我的ubuntu开机有闪屏现象
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, kill some process,
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, do u do that ?
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: en
<ofan> 好犀利的e文~
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: en,
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, so what has happen?
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: I killed sendmail and sm-client,and others
<nsdy> osmsg.com还差一个月就一年了。。。总共1253篇文章啊..........
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, so the computer run better?
<caleb-> nsdy: 居然那么久了？
<locodir-user> 地址 是关于ubuntu的？？
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: yes
<locodir-user> 地址
<locodir-user> 我想看看
<Loongjiang> and then the  "virtualbox" could not run
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, ok ,that's the problem
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: and then the others
<pocoyo> nsdy: 多谢。 不知道debian下怎么安装。
<nsdy> caleb-:2010年5月4日注册域名，5月6日开站
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: I press "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup",but failed
<pocoyo> nsdy: 源里居然有。好。我先试试。
<ofan> nsdy: 犀利~
<nsdy> pocoyo:。。。
<ofan> nsdy: 放在vps上的?
<nsdy> ofan:没有 在host1plus买的空间，vps太贵了
<ofan> nsdy: 那不错啊,能这么稳定
<caleb-> osmsg 有换过 hosting 吧
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, .that maybe the system document
<caleb-> 之前 uptime 不怎么好
<nsdy> ofan:host1plus也就德国的那个稳定点。。。不是时不时的不能打开 。。。
<pocoyo> nsdy: 60M+啊。
<nsdy> caleb-: 嘿嘿 看来兄弟是一直在关注我的站啊...
<nsdy> pocoyo:哪有那么大。。。 是不是算上依赖了？  原理面openshot只有一个安装程序 一个是doc
<pocoyo> nsdy: 没错。包含依赖。
<Loongjiang>  dragonlive: system file?? I think so ,
<Loongjiang> fedora
<ofan> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5508110/why-is-this-program-erroneously-rejected-by-three-c-compilers
<inerver> 什么是内存泄漏
<mofli> 就是内存一直涨价嘛
<mofli> :D
<sikao_lfs> ........
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍭ 
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 在不
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 吃过没有
<^k^> Loongjiang, 真的是你不这么认为吗？  ㍭ 
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, yes
<inerver> mofli: 那看来我这mplayer有问题，一开内存就疯涨，一会儿就用了1.8g内存，然后死机
<sikao_lfs> 举例说。内存漏洞就是。你编写的程序new分配了内存空间，忘记释放。于是程序越运行越消耗内存越多。一般这种程序最好运行一段时间就关闭程序，重新运行。
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, so it works?
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: irssi是不是中病毒了，KAO，怎么跳出一大堆字符图片
<inerver> Loongjiang: 4.1
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: irssi可以用了，但别的还是不行
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 你的？
<inerver> sikao_lfs: 那看来就是这mplayer的问题
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 怎么回事？
<ofan> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5508110/why-is-this-program-erroneously-rejected-by-three-c-compilers
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/QlGpd.gif
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: fbterm不能打开frame buffer,
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, so change it
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 我自个刚写了个配置文件进去，irssi能用了
<lemonhall> ofan: 那个帖子好无聊。。下面那个BMP太牛逼了
<mofli> inerver: 全部格式，都这样？
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 气死了，每个都不能用了
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 包括firefox
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 恩，问题是什么时候出现的？
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 今早上起床的时候
<lemonhall> dragonlive: 别理他。
<pocoyo> nsdy: 不会用。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 相当NB~
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我不会用
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 然后，你修了一天？】
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 累死了
<inerver> inerver: 没试过，不知道，rmvb的
<inerver> mofli: 没试过，不知道，rmvb的,我已经在升级了，看海有问题没。
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 你设置一下开机自启动的软件
<nsdy> pocoyo: 兄弟 其实我都没有用过 不过你可以google 看wiki
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: sudo setup,
<inerver> mofli: 我看到aur里有个mplayer2的，那是嘛东西
<pocoyo> nsdy: 没见有中文的。其实我要的也就很简单的功能 把录制的视频里的广告给剪掉就行。
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 关于vbox的怎样都启动不了内核模块
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 你装了wine的？或者虚拟机？
 * Loongjiang 表示从来不wine
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: virtualbox
 * microcai 用上 nouveau 了
<microcai> 看看 gnome-shell 在 nouveau 下的稳定性。
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 我觉得是兼容性问题，
<nsdy> <pocoyo> mplayer的mencoder.......
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 为什么 是兼容问题
<Administrator> hello!
<Guest43732> 有人要proe3 for linux吗?
<nsdy> pocoyo: 兄弟看这个 http://www.save-info.com/classic/2010/11/28/47
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux下5款最好的视频编辑软件
<Loongjiang> Guest43732: 都来打administrator
<Guest43732> 我这里12M电信共享:)
<dragonlive> Loongjiang,  因为你的一些软件开启的权限发生了改变，
<Guest43732> Loongjiang : :)
<Loongjiang> Guest43732: 你用window上的
<Guest43732> :)
<lwf808> Guest43732, 要钱不？
<Guest43732> ..........for free
<Guest43732> i am using emule
<Guest43732> 我已经下好了
<Guest43732> ed2k://|file|[%E9%87%8E%E7%81%AB%E7%89%88proe3.0].m-ppw40b.bin|695333520|F7FE0D0B389E382A36F3B762938C6FA7|h=MMNDOTUVZOOZRQPIFN3VDNGSKG2YFAEQ|/
<^k^> ⇪ m-ppw40b.bin , 0.65 GB
<lwf808> Guest43732, emule里面有？
<phoenixlzx> 为什么我才做的网站就被XX了？？
<lemonhall> ofan: 等一下
<Guest43732> 我下好了100%
<lemonhall> ofan: 我忽然想问一下，那个BMP用GCC编译会是什么效果？
<lemonhall> ofan: ！！！说不定能通过编译？
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 总共才删了三四个文件，影响怎么这么大，每个都崩溃了
<microcai> edison0354:  你翻译到哪里了？
<lwf808> Guest43732, 我一直用qcad+brlcad郁闷极了
<Guest43732> lwf808 :呵呵
<ofan> lemonhall: 不能,加了BMP的文件头了
<Guest43732> ed2k://|file|[%E9%87%8E%E7%81%AB%E7%89%88proe3.0].m-pperpc.bin|799640016|B117234504D7D268A85FAC9E6216A4D2|h=RLXL6XTLJ7SD23ZS34FHSMGHMLFMMM7F|/
<^k^> ⇪ m-pperpc.bin , 0.74 GB
<lwf808> Guest43732, 好的，谢了
<Guest43732> lwf808 :)
<lemonhall> ofan: 唔。。也是。。。
<Guest43732> share for free
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 你现在先扫描一下：命令：fsck -y /dev/hda3
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, fsck -y   (你的硬盘
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 或者直接：fsck
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 试过没？
<Loongjiang> dragonlive:
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 行了，vbox可以用了
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 难不成你还再用windows？
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 恩，我有炒股的
 * microcai 在  NVIDIA 没有发布新的给 X server 1.10 的 driver 前暂时用 nouveau ... 囧
<microcai> edison0354:  ?!
<microcai> edison0354:  ?!
<yeizhihui> 大家 求助
<edison0354> microcai: 额，你终于出啦了
<microcai> edison0354:  你翻译到哪里了？
<edison0354> microcai: 等下
<yeizhihui> 求助
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 有用过ibus-fbterm没
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: fbterm怎么整，开不了framebuffer了
<edison0354> microcai: 343行
<edison0354> microcai: First Class Bindings这个，我没敢接着往下翻……
<microcai> ?
<yeizhihui> 我电脑是1440*900的最佳分辨率  而我hwinfo --framebuffer后并没有这个最佳分辨率
<microcai> 第几个？
<edison0354> microcai: 额，你到哪里了？我怕咱俩翻重复了……
<edison0354> microcai: poedit没有计数功能，你看你翻到哪句话了？
<yeizhihui> 我想修改开机分辨率 大家能帮忙嘛?
<microcai> edison0354:  恩。我看到了
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 没用过。
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 没用过
<microcai> edison0354: 我们之间差 十级句话
<microcai> edison0354: 我们之间差 十几句话
<edison0354> microcai: 你哪句？
<microcai> edison0354: An overview at a glance
<lemonhall> edison0354: 惊鸿一瞥
<microcai> edison0354:  我从下面开始往上面翻译。
<yeizhihui> microcai,  你能帮帮我吗?
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 是中文终端不？
<microcai> edison0354:  已经到 An overview at a glance
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<microcai> yeizhihui:  ?
<edison0354> microcai: 那已经接上了……
<microcai> yeizhihui:  干嘛？
<microcai> edison0354:  你会合并不？
<microcai> edison0354:  会的话我发给你，你合并一下。
<edison0354> microcai: 等等，不是接上了……是已经重复了……我是翻到Topic-Oriented Help, Fast这个了，那个First Class Bindings是不会翻的……
<edison0354> microcai: edison0354 at gmail
<yeizhihui> microcai, 我装了官方闭源的NV驱动后 nouveau还会继续工作嘛?
<microcai> edison0354:  恩。
<microcai> edison0354:  好的。 我发给你。
<edison0354> yeizhihui: 装官方要禁用nouveau的
<edison0354> microcai: 恩，thx
<desksong> 你们装ubuntu主要是拿来做什么？学习？娱乐？还是其他？
<microcai> edison0354:  已经发送了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 最快的用上GNOME3的方法是不是用FF？
<ofan> desksong: 看片
<tenzu> 无聊了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？？？
<Guest43732> ed2k://|file|TLF-SOFT-PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.v3.0.M080.LINUX-SHooTERS.img|1304756380|A0F96E0789ECA1831C6CC350751B98BD|h=BQ3PRRNLNPAFIIMUDFOUFQZ7H4TVHUJE|/
<^k^> ⇪ 1.22 GB
<microcai> lemonhall:  最快的方法是 YY
<edison0354> microcai: 你用啥邮箱发的？
<Guest43732> proe3 for linux
<edison0354> lemonhall: gnome3.org，下live
<yeizhihui> edison0354, hwinfo --monitor 后显示有2个Detailed Timings  一个Detailed Timings# 一个Detailed Timings#2 这个是什么意思?
<lemonhall> microcai: ......................
<edison0354> Guest43732: 那个没破解的，别挣扎了
<edison0354> Guest43732: proe2好像才有破解
<Guest43732> edison0354.........
<microcai> edison0354:  收到?
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 恩
<edison0354> microcai: 没……
<Guest43732> edison0354 : proe2 using..........
<microcai> edison0354: ... ...
<edison0354> microcai: 你用啥发的？
<edison0354> Guest43732: 我用5……
<yeizhihui> edison0354, 我想修改开机后的屏幕分辨率  我hwinfo --framebuffer 后并没有最佳分辨率  我的是1440*900
<microcai> edison0354:  你的地址有问题 ...
<edison0354> yeizhihui: vbe模式没有就不能用，GRUB2里面输vbeinfo就能出全部模式
<microcai> edison0354:  忘记加 .com 了
<edison0354> microcai: ？
<edison0354> microcai: …………
<edison0354> microcai: 我专门没加……
<microcai> edison0354:  重发
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 问你啊，linux下如何看youtobe？
<Guest43732> edison0354 : 5 for linux ?
<edison0354> Guest43732: win，新版只有WIN和BSD的
<Guest43732> edison0354 : 是的
<edison0354> microcai: 来了
<Guest43732> edison0354 : 3是有for linux的
<edison0354> Guest43732: 没破解，自带的那个破解不能用
<Guest43732> edison0354 : 请问bsd版去哪里下
<edison0354> Guest43732: 你有BSD？
<Guest43732> edison0354 :哦
<edison0354> Guest43732: google
<Guest43732> edison0354 : 可以装啊
<yeizhihui> edison0354, 也就是装的是闭源驱动就不能设置了?
<Guest43732> edison0354 : ..........
<microcai> edison0354:  发了？
<edison0354> Guest43732: 说不好Linux能不能装……
<edison0354> yeizhihui: ？
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 可以啊
<microcai> edison0354:  收到？
<edison0354> microcai: 我都下下来打开了……
<microcai> edison0354:  。。。 。。。
<Guest43732> edison0354 : 今晚装freebsd :)
<microcai> edison0354:  那剩下的就交给你咯 ;)
<Guest43732> edison0354 : 分享下proe for bsd吧....
<yeizhihui> edison0354, 装的闭源驱动就不能设置开机分辨率   也就是纯命令行下的分辨率
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: firefox 有yotue的下载插件，要以下载来了看
<microcai> yeizhihui:  那个叫 console
<microcai> yeizhihui:  ATI 的闭源驱动可以 .......
<yeizhihui> microcai, 我的是NV的卡
<microcai> yeizhihui:  可以用 nouveau ....
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 我的意思是如何翻墙，
<happyaron> 103人？
<microcai> yeizhihui:  现在没时间玩游戏了 .. 所以 nouveau 还算凑合
<yeizhihui> microcai, 系统自带的只能跑800FPS  闭源的能上5600
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 哦，我从不翻墙
<microcai> yeizhihui:  ... 好显卡啊！我闭源的只能上  3000, 开源的就 500
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 为啥？
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 倒是google主动向国内翻墙
<edison0354> Guest43732: 就用WIN版吧……
<cfy> edison0354: 回复这么快。。。
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 求解
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 为啥，你翻墙是为啥
<edison0354> Guest43732: 我没
<Guest43732> edison0354 : T_T
<yeizhihui> microcai, 我用nouveau有点问题,一个是屏幕亮度无法调节
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 没需求
<edison0354> cfy: ……弄poedit的时候看见后面啥东西在闪……
<myke2> MaskRay: 在?
<yeizhihui> microcai, 也不是什么好显卡 只不过是最近才买的机器
<dragonlive> Loongjiang, 上一下youtobe，还有有时候查一下google被封的资料
 * microcai OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.10.1  /me 靠，我的显卡明明是  OpenGL 3.1 的 ! 
<tenzu> 不要在这里讨论翻墙问题
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: google主动向国内翻墙的，真的，
<myke2> tenzu: 屡劝不听, 嗨
<dragonlive> 哦。好的，
<yeizhihui> 很头疼阿  大家都没设置过开机的跟辨率嘛?
<dragonlive> tenzu, 好的
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<tenzu> 有log，容易被gfw认证
<Loongjiang> yeizhihui: 有啊，可以写在menu.list中
<yeizhihui> Loongjiang, 我有写过 不过不能达到nouveau的程度
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 真的，今天我打开百度，真的输入的是百度的网址，结果google出来了
<edison0354> microcai: 额，俺加你gmail
<microcai> edison0354:  ?
<myke2> MaskRay: http://judge.noi.cn/problem?id=1119
<MaskRay> myke2: Problem Disabled...
<Loongjiang> dragonlive: 我十分惊讶，网页上还有几个小字说是反封什么的吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 我说题目
<myke2> MaskRay: 改成 n <= 10^6, w, t <= 10^9
<myke2> MaskRay: n <= 10^5
<MaskRay> myke2: n log n
<tenzu> 我比较习惯1e6这样的写法
<pocoyo> nsdy: 还是没中文。
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪儿看到的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 能否做?
<MaskRay> myke2: 没写吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 是1D/1T
<myke2> MaskRay: 能不能nlogn?
<MaskRay> myke2: f[i] = max{f[j] + w[i] | j < i && t[i]-t[j] >= abs(p[i]-p[j])}
 * Loongjiang 黄鹤悄然去 独望西门楼
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后
<ofan> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/642424afjw1dfsxvsl988j.jpg
<myke2> MaskRay: 是按照落地顺序1,2,3,...
<ofan> 求鉴定~
<cfy> ofan: 你完了？
<ofan> cfy: .....
<tenzu> ofan: 你是收件人？
<ofan> tenzu: 不是...
 * Loongjiang 消然泪下，心中无穷的滋味无言表达
<ofan> 求鉴定真伪..
<tenzu> 假的
<MaskRay> myke2: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像改的太大了, w, t <= 10^5
<tenzu> 北邮不可能用gmail做为校内公用邮件
<ofan> 收件的用的gmail阿
<ofan> 大概是愚人的
<MaskRay> myke2: 所有能转移到 i 的 j 满足 t[j]<=t[i] && abs(p[j]-p[i])<=t[i]-t[j]
<tenzu> ofan: 有important标记，说明收件人使用的gmail
<tenzu> ofan: 十有八九是假的
<myke2> MaskRay: 这意味可以nlogn?
<MaskRay> myke2: 把每个状态 (t, p) 画在坐标轴上
<ofan> tenzu: 肯定是gmail..
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对吧, 好像有个系数2?
<MaskRay> myke2: 发现 j 能转移到 i 当且仅当 j 在 i 向左的一的三角形中
<tenzu> ofan: 高校内都有自己的邮件系统
<MaskRay> myke2: 那个不要紧，把所有 t 乘以2
<cfy> ofan: 估计是直接发的。难道刚收到就截图么？
<ofan> 纳
<ofan> tenzu: 可能是学生或老师留的自己的邮箱阿..
<ofan> cfy: 不清楚
<ofan> cfy: 这点倒是很值得怀疑,不到一分钟就接收到并截图了..
<MaskRay> myke2: 坐标轴逆时针旋转 45度
<myke2> MaskRay: ......
<tenzu> ofan: 以我的经验，不会，否则学校网络管理得收集所有人的邮箱
<ofan> tenzu: 学校里上论坛都得实名登记阿,有可能的...
<MaskRay> myke2: 原坐标 (t,p) 对应新坐标的 (p+t,p-t)，那个 根号 2 可以忽略掉
<lemonhall> ofan: 你蛋疼了
<cfy> ofan: 除非已经收习惯了。。。。这次破了记录。。。。还是32位。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 好吧....
<tenzu> ofan: 我承认有这个可能，但是这事儿不太像真的
<cfy> ofan: 假。怎么会有排名？
<myke2> MaskRay: t为时间轴?
<MaskRay> myke2: 把新坐标的所有点 (t'[i]=p[i]+t[i], p'[i]=p[i]-t[i]) 按照 t'[i] < t'[j] || t'[i] == t'[j] && p'[i] > p'[j] 排序
<ofan> cfy: ... 恩.. 给排名不太靠谱
<MaskRay> myke2: t 是时间轴
<cfy> ofan: 而且估计不会公然说 qiang ,肯定用别的词代替
<ofan> cfy: 而且他这个是单独弹出的窗口,为了截图方便,显然早有准备~~
<MaskRay> myke2: 按这个顺序动态规划，f[i] = max{f[j] | t'[i]>=t'[j] && p'[i]<=p'[j]} + w[i]
<MaskRay> myke2: 因为已经按 (t',-p') 排好序了，每次只要找到 p' 坐标比 p'[i] 大的那些点取的最大值即可
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, abs什么时候被隐式的去掉了?
<cfy> ofan: 嗯，综上所诉。我觉得很假
<MaskRay> myke2: 没去掉，(t,p) -> (t'=p+t,p'=p-t) 时，t_i-t_j>=p_i-p_j -> p'_i <= p'_j
<Loongjiang> 目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目目
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 目田
<MaskRay> myke2: t_i-t_j>=p_j-p_i -> t'_i >= t'_j
<myke2> MaskRay: 原来是 f[i] = max{ f[j] | t[j] <= t[i] && abs( p[j] - p[i] ) <= t[i] - t[j] }
<cfy> ofan: 照理你比我专业啊XD
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么几何乱七八糟的我不明白, 好像就是做了一个代换 T[i] = p[i] + t[i]; P[i] = p[i] - t[i];
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 哦，睡着了，压住键盘了
<MaskRay> myke2: t_j<=t_i&&abs(p_j-p_i)<=t_i-t_j  <==> t_i-t_j>=p_i-p_j && t_i-t_j>=p_j-p_i && t_i-t_j >= 0
<edison0354> Loongjiang: …………
<ofan> cfy: :D
<myke2> MaskRay: 反解出来应该是 p[i] = (T[i] + P[i]) >> 1; t[i] = (T[i] - P[i]) >> 1
<MaskRay> myke2: t_i-t_j>=p_i-p_j && t_i-t_j>=p_j-p_i 能推出 t_i-t_j >= 0，所以第三个条件不需要
<tenzu> 姐控走了。。。
<tenzu> 你们把姐控说走了
<ofan> 空姐是谁?
<tenzu> ofan: 姐控，不是空姐
<myke2> MaskRay: 比较讨巧的
<MaskRay> myke2: 你怎么总能找到好题目。。求 pigs 解法
<myke2> MaskRay: pigs 还有一些疑点
<myke2> MaskRay: 大体思路是这样的
<myke2> MaskRay: 设第i个人来过之后, 第j个猪圈里有 x[i][j] 头猪
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后有方程组
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才我知道怎么回事
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: f[i] = max { f[j] | t[i] - t[j] >= | p[i] - p[j] | }
<myke2> MaskRay: <==> f[i] = max{ f[j] | p[i] - p[j] <= t[i] - t[j] && p[i] - p[j] <= t[j] - t[i] }
<MaskRay> myke2: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: <==> f[i] = max{ f[j] | p[i] - t[i] <= p[j] - t[j] && p[i] + t[i] <= p[j] + t[j] }
<myke2> MaskRay: 反过来什么旋转45^\circ{}这种基本上没有人会这么想吧?
<zhangkaixuan> 恩 我是nsdy
<yeizhihui> edison0354, 在吗?
<edison0354> yeizhihui: 额
<yeizhihui> edison0354, 我hwinfo --framebuffer后识别我的显卡和实际显卡型号不同是怎么回事? 你知道吗?
<edison0354> yeizhihui: 额，不知
<yeizhihui> ......大家谁给科普下?
<caleb-> yeizhihui: 买到假卡了（误）
<yeizhihui> caleb-, .....
<myke2> MaskRay: 线段树生疏了
<MaskRay> myke2: ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 好像如果是点修改的话还是Bottom-Up效果好些?
<MaskRay> myke2: 全都 top-down 吧，不折腾。。
<myke2> MaskRay: TD不能直接寻址, 有的时候有些问题不太方便, 对点修改这种没有标记的
<MaskRay> myke2: 怎么叫不能直接寻址？
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如既有点查询又有区间查询的
<MaskRay> myke2: 为什么不能直接寻址？
<myke2> MaskRay: 堆式的能O(1)找到a[i]?
<phoenixlzx> 错误 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET)：未知错误。
<phoenixlzx> 是不是表示网站被XX了？
<MaskRay> myke2: 空间开到 2 的幂。。。
<desksong>  整了半天，还是没有搞定编译5.1和5.0的gw6c ，真蛋疼阿，6.0倒是apt-get好了，但是不支持台湾亚信，囧
<majian> nobody？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 在嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 在
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 請教你個事，除了英語之外的其它語言裏不是有那種在字母上加符號的那種字符嗎？
<hymnusalae> 那種字符一般用戶名不許用的話，改成拉丁字母是怎麽改的？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 这我不懂。。。。
<hymnusalae> 呃，特指無意……
<hymnusalae> 元音……
<hymnusalae> 呃，你不是學西班牙語的嗎？
<happyaron> 我老婆在学好不好。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 呃……搞混了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 法语有
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 法語怎麽改的你知道嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不会法语……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你问他老婆呗
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 悅姐又不在……
<alvin_rxg> öäüß
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ……………………
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, ö 是長音的效果嗎？
<Ubberlisk> cào
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 明天问呗
<hymnusalae> Ubberlisk, 這個一邊去……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 突然想到，我怕明天忘了。
<Ubberlisk> XD
<dexter_> 我碰到悲剧了
<dexter_> - -
<hymnusalae> dexter_, 怎麽了？
<alvin_rxg> cáo
<alvin_rxg> cào
<alvin_rxg> câo
<pocoyo`> alvin_rxg: avidemux 怎么一打开asf文件就crash？
<dexter_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9672752
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ……………………
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] ipconfig -t 60 eth0 takes up 100% cpu? - Ubuntu Forums
<dexter_> 碰到一个这样的问题
<dexter_> 对的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 写备忘
<Ubberlisk> géi lî
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃……
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo`: what's this
<alvin_rxg> vim => :dig
<dexter_> linux什么有ipconfig了？
<edison0354> dexter_: 囧了……
<dexter_> 问题就是我的进程里就有ipconfig -t 60 eth0
<dexter_> 而且CPU占用100%
<dexter_> 还好我双核的
<alvin_rxg> ipconfig 是干嘛的？
<dexter_> 我也不知道阿
<dexter_> 电脑里也没有这个命令
<alvin_rxg> dexter_: ps ax | grep ipconfig
<dexter_> 344 ?        R     16:41 ipconfig -t 60 eth0
<alvin_rxg> which ipconfig .........  还 344.......
<dexter_> 没有
<dexter_> 没有这条命令的
<alvin_rxg> dexter_: su =>
<edison0354> dexter_: whereis也没？
<anticlockwise> 不是ifconfig吗？
<dexter_> 都没有
<dexter_> 用sude
<alvin_rxg> dexter_: root 也找不到？
<pocoyo`> alvin_rxg: 视频剪切的
<pocoyo`> alvin_rxg: 有什么好建议没有？
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo`: no idea
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 所以东方流行的原因是什么呢？难道喜欢东方的人都是弹幕游戏很强的？
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo`: terminal => `...` => err outputs
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 可能吧。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, = =你真这么想？
 * edison0354 马上断电，哦耶
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 也不完全是吧，小蘿莉什麽的也很重要。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 另外 ZUN 的傳說什麽的也很重要。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 东方是因为全是loli
<edison0354> RavenChan: 各种萌物
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, zun自己的那个人设...吸引不了多少人吧..
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 嗯。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, zun的传说是什么。。。？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 作曲、程序、人設、關卡什麽的。
<dexter_> 我去重启一下
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 那倒是....不过追牛人的人有多少，也不多吧？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不知道。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 誰知道呢。
<RavenChan> “有些事是无法解释的”这样么...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 嗯。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 话说你玩东方看剧情么
<pocoyo`> alvin_rxg1: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84007
<alvin_rxg1> no idea
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不太看。
<happyaron> edison又断网了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 嗯
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 他那每天那個斷電斷網真是悲劇。
<vic> 网速很慢
<vic> 网通不给力啊
<vic> firefox怎么把标题栏去掉？
<hymnusalae> vic, 把你的窗口管理器關掉就可以了。
<vic> hymnusalae: 馊主意
<hymnusalae> vic, 哈哈哈。
<vic> hymnusalae: 话说 我一直有个想法。。就是把vbox直接当x client用。不运行任何的窗口管理器
<yangtse> 触摸板 单击不能当左键用
<yangtse> 怎么配置？
<yangtse> 快速点击应该能当鼠标左键的
<yangtse> 不行啊
<yangtse> synaptics
<hymnusalae> vic, 如果你有用 Compiz 的話，這個可能能幫到你： http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1064144.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] Remove Firefox "Title Bar" [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<vic> hymnusalae: 俺是kde用户。。
<hymnusalae> vic, 那不是更方便嗎？
<vic> hymnusalae: ？？
<hymnusalae> vic, 右鍵標題欄，自己找吧。
<hymnusalae> vic, 在進階裏。
<hymnusalae> vic, 去掉邊框
<vic> 喔喔哦 找到了
<vic> kde威武
<hymnusalae> vic, 強烈BS你。
<vic> hymnusalae: 对于你的bs，我无视。。哈哈
<vic> hymnusalae: 呃，咋调回来
<hymnusalae> vic, Alt+F3
<hymnusalae> vic, 這要不BS你就要死了，還有彈窗提示的都不看……
<hymnusalae> vic, BS到家。
<vic> hymnusalae: bs把bs。。。我无视啊无视
<vic> 啊哈哈
<dexter_> 我找到了
<dexter_> usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/functions
<dexter_> 这个里面有ipconfig
<dexter_> 人都走了？
<vic> kde真越用越有爱啊
<vic> firefox4 里 fcitx怎么不能跟随？
<hymnusalae> vic, 不能嗎？按下 C-k 看看？
<hymnusalae> dexter_, 大半夜的誰天天這樣呆……
<vic> hymnusalae: 真不能 啊
<vic> 真不能啊
<hymnusalae> vic, 哦。悲劇去吧。
<vic> hymnusalae: 哦，还chrome去。。firefox，你悲剧去把，还想给你点机会。。。
<vic> 还不睡觉的就是明天不上班的or。。。夜猫子
<larry> nlsd
<larry> 有人在没?
<zhangkaixuan> ...
<larry> :)
<Ubberlisk> mooo
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-02
<lemonhall> 大清早。。。
<lemonhall> 还有42人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我还在呢
<blueghost> “Google推出社交搜索功能“+1”” 我看成了 “google 推出性交搜索功能..." 了
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..........
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> 算了，大清早起来就要下载140MB的更新
<lemonhall> 这UBUNTU真是让人又爱又狠
<OT_iux> lol
<Lavande> 哈哈，是不是qt安全漏洞补丁
<Lavande> nnnnd，我的locale又出问题了。。。注销一下。。。
<lemonhall> sd
<lambdaq> 早上好
<lambdaq> 有人知道为神马 system monitor和 top 命令显示的内存使用状况不一样呢？ http://i.imgur.com/qpA8t.png
<Lavande> FF4看不了优酷，有木有？？！！
<Eua> 昨天晚上升级ubuntu到11.04 悲剧了
<Eua> 到了安装更新的时候停止在了mscorettf
<fenngle> 早安，ubuntu
<lemonhall> 早
<user8888> hi,everybody
<user8888> 请问一下，new一个带参数的类数组要怎么写法？
<user8888> new cls_a[5](arg)，这样似乎编译通不过？
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。这是什么语言啊。。。。
<lemonhall> 还可以这样写
<user8888> 原来不行啊
<user8888> 刚查了，C++不支持申请类数组的时候同时初始化赋值。
<lemonhall> 额，我不懂C++，但是学过其他语言，觉得这么写有些古怪
<GPLfeng> )
<pocoyo> .
<pocoyo> ....
<lenage> 中午好
<Archlive> 有没有兄弟用锅子的？
<nata> 有谁知道关于Canterbury Distribution的新版本吗？
<lemonhall> ............
<lemonhall> 愚人节已经过去了
<pocoyo> 中午还早着呢 饿死了.
<nata> 。。。
<nata> 还真的是joke...wiki已放了...
<caleb-> http://hyperrate.com/thread.php?tid=22876 # [Patch] leafpad GTK+ 3.x support
<caleb-> 诚征高手修 leafpad + gtk3 bugs
<ofan> 这是啥
<ofan> dropbox连不上了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 你做的PATCH？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 已经很强大了。。。
 * lemonhall 我想问一下，这类DIFF文件能和那类可视化的DIFF工具整合使用么？如果我想一行一行得审核别人给我提交的DIFF文件该怎么办？
<caleb-> 可视化的DIFF工具一般都支持这种标准补丁的
<lemonhall> caleb-: 一般来说是生成，我是想说像WORD的那种多人编辑审核那类功能，也有么？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 是说想加注解？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 唔。。你是哪里人啊？怎么在一个繁体论坛里混
<caleb-> lemonhall: 在台湾啊
<lemonhall> caleb-: .......果然
<Kandu> lemonhall: 打上補丁，然後 vimdiff 可行吧？
<ofan> dropbox客户端果然又被墙了
<lemonhall> Kandu: 嗯，也许是我想复杂了。。。是可行的
<lemonhall> caleb-: 你加油，你那些问题里，行号不行那是必须解决的，剩下的问题都可以放一放
<Kandu> ofan: 沒被牆
<ofan> Kandu: 1.0.2的客户端?
<Kandu> ofan: 一直處於 連接中 狀態，不過移了一個檔案過去，還是上傳了。然後又處於“連接中”狀態
<Kandu> ofan: 今早更新了10.0.28
<Kandu> ofan: 然後就出這個問題了。也許是那邊服務器的問題吧
<ofan> Kandu: 好像没被墙,但是图标一直显示在connecting
<ofan> 刚试了下 还能同步..
<ofan> 大概客户端的bug..
<zdon> 請問在終端下如何上MSN?
<ofan> bitlbee+weechat
<zdon> 謝了
<jyf1987> libreoffice大家用了么
<pityonline> ofan: 应该没有吧
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 用了，怎麽了？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 感觉如何
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, KDE下感覺不好。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, Gnome下還可以。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那就行了 kde管他呢
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦，當然對 doc 的支持依然很一般。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 无所谓 我追求速度
<hymnusalae> ……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我聽到最扯的話了，拿 LibreOffice/OpenOffice.org 追求速度……
<caleb-> 拿 LibreOffice/OpenOffice.org 追求速度++
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我追求的是 libreoffice相对于ooo的速度上的提升
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦，那沒有。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, BS看戲的。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那搞p 这帮人真靠不住
<caleb-> 所以我才 patch leafpad to gtk3 啊
<caleb-> leafpad 速度++
<medicalwei> vim 速度...?
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你才知道。
 * caleb- 目前已 patch 4 gtk2 apps to gtk3
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 有什么可替换的软件么
<lemonhall> caleb-: http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, gnumeric abiword 那些速度不錯。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 當然功能就……
<lemonhall> caleb-: 你试用一下这个，不太支持中文，但是你可以试试
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: office的功能简直就是反人类
<happyaron> jyf1987: 感觉这些人还在整理代码
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 隨意了。
<caleb-> http://hyperrate.com/thread.php?tid=22876 # [Patch] leafpad GTK+ 3.x support
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 不爽用 LaTeX 去。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 另外把java的都改成C重写
 * medicalwei loves LyX (喂)
<jyf1987> 我是说office那类软件
<happyaron> caleb-: Connection was reset
<jyf1987> 你点到一个表格 他瞬间样式又变了
<jyf1987> 尤其是在页尾的时候最郁闷 页数变来变去
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 打聽一下，你家那位今天會不會上線？
<caleb-> happyaron: http://code.bulix.org/av1vo9-79639 # [Patch] leafpad GTK+ 3.x support
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 可能一会儿会上吧
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。期待呀……
<happyaron> caleb-: 赞
<happyaron> caleb-: 继续port。。。
<caleb-> happyaron: 行号和 menubar i18n 需要高手修bug
<happyaron> caleb-: 期待高手出现吧。。
<bao__> 有甚么ASP网站可以用啊
<caleb-> lemonhall: 下了但是没法用
<wheat0r> totem 、 VLC 、 gecko-mediaplayer 哪家的多媒体插件比较好？
<metbsd> mysql可以当access用吗
<hymnusalae> 為什麽GSoC一定要在籍……
<caleb-> 本来就是学生专属活动
<cocaxl> 中文语言包我装上了, 但是没法选为系统语言, 这是咋回事?
<caleb-> 应该搞个 gtk2 -> gtk3 GSoC
<NoIE> 请问，什么是 “handles the rest”？
<caleb-> 休息中的把手（误）
<jyf1987> 额 把余下的转出去？
<NoIE> 我搜缩了一下，好多和程序有关的文章中都有这个词。
<caleb-> NoIE: 快去考英语六级
<NoIE> caleb-: 我去考 0.6 级还差不多。
<caleb-> NoIE: 多看慢慢就懂了
<ofan> NoIE: 搞定剩下的?
<caleb-> 专业文章用的英文多半很浅白
<NoIE> ofan: 根据上下文，应该是这个吧？
<NoIE> ofan: 谢谢。
<hymnusalae> 休息中的把手大亮！
<itrufeng> 有没有成功安装 小企鹅输入法4.0的。给个帖子哦
<caleb-> itrufeng: 用啥 distro?
<NoIE> itrufeng: 我，不过忘了是怎么安的了。
<itrufeng> caleb-: distro?
<wheat0r> itrufeng: 直接加 ppa 装就好了
<itrufeng> wheat0r 需要key 怎么搞呢
<caleb-> itrufeng: ubuntu 有 ppa / deb
<itrufeng> wheat0r: 需要key 怎么搞呢
<caleb-> itrufeng: 不用 key 也可以装
<itrufeng> 可是 11.04必须要key....
<itrufeng> 10.10 还可以的。11.04就不行了
<caleb-> 只是警告吧
<caleb-> 新立得不能设置么？
 * caleb- 好像从来没用过新立得
<wheat0r> itrufeng: 11.04…就当我没说过…
<itrufeng> 可是 安装不上。。。update的时候 警告的
<itrufeng> 11.04好郁闷呀。。。
<NoIE> itrufeng: ubuntu tweak 能用吗？
<itrufeng> NoIE: 没用过哦
<mahone> E
<mahone> 11.04的界面好像很爽的样子
<iGoogle> http://baike.baidu.com/view/895446.htm
<pocoyo> happyaron: 有什么好的视频编辑工具没有？ 修复的？
<lemonhall> metbsd: 比较接近的是SQLITE，MYSQL属于企业级了。。。嗯
<NoIE> pocoyo: 什么是修复？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不了解。。。
<pocoyo> NoIE: 我用 gmlive 录的 体育节目 播放的时候 时间总显示不正确。 用avidemux打开的时候也是崩溃。 用avidemux打开正常的视频的时候 可以剪切视频片断。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, mysql 比 sqlite 多了些什麽功能？
<JKLL> how many people here
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你掉头发？
<hymnusalae> JKLL, 91 個暱稱
<edison0354> pocoyo: final cut pro王道，哦耶
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 怎么统计的？
<pocoyo> edison0354: win下的么？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 怎么可能
<pocoyo> edison0354: 包名是啥？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我也没说是Linux下的
<pocoyo> edison0354: 那我怎么用？
<edison0354> pocoyo: MAC下的
<pocoyo> edison0354: ...
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……Konversation 下面有
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我只能 /names 手动解析了吗？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃……應該是吧……
 * drovencrazy KDE真是帅啊   帅得掉渣
<iGoogle> pocoyo: mencoder 可以建立索引，index参数。去试试。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我想装 haskell-platform amd64 binary，但解压后有 800MB，希望只留那些必要的能用来 make uninstall 的文件
<NoIE> 我收到一条消息，从今年5月1日起，企业申报纳税情况可以选择通过CA认证或免费的密码方式。
<NoIE> 真好真好。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃……我還沒有安裝上呢，我現在還是 GHC 6.10.4
<NoIE> 不过，落款是二零一一年四月一日，我是该信还是不信？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, ……
<MeaCulpa> ,
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imgur.com/1FnZZ.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 不愧是世界第一大城市啊
<caleb-> NoIE, ……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 抓住你了！！！！
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 問下，用無修飾的英文字母表示長元音的時候一般人只是把斜杠去掉嗎？還是要雙寫字母？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 比如你的域名，ucana 我記得 u 是長音？
<hymnusalae> ucare
<MeaCulpa> 英语是简化了的
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 呃，就是說類似的處理方法。
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 英语里面已经不再使用这些助读符号了
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哦，這樣。所以就直接去掉而不用寫成 uucare 那樣的形式了？
<ofan> .......
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 因為我有看到托老使用 Finnish 拼寫的時候，把 k 改 c，把 y 改 j，把長音改雙寫的那樣的情況。
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 写音标？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这是哪??
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不是。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 問題解決了，沒有事找你家那位了。謝謝。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 東京吧……要說世界第一城市。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 如果從人口來說。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 这是东京??
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我不知道。那樓上又沒有寫字。他說是第一大城市，人口第一就是東京呀？
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: en
<ofan> hymnusalae: ...
<MeaCulpa> 这是墨西哥城
<MeaCulpa> 东京算鸟
<hymnusalae> ……………………………………
<desksong> 工资超过800就要交税？
<MeaCulpa> 墨西哥城一直是世界第一大城市
<caleb-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_largest_cities # 东京排第一基本没有争议
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: .... 真的？ 看来我的认知还是70年代的
<MeaCulpa> 东京人出生率不行吧
<MeaCulpa> 老墨能生啊
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: k和c, y和j, 本来就有很多语言是换掉的
<caleb-> Tokyo	 Japan	1	1	1	10	1	1	1 # 七项排名六项第一
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 嗯，來字早期拉丁的一些變化。
<ofan> 这图太壮观了
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 对，尤其是拉丁语系的
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 話說你現在還學Qunya和拉丁嗎？
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: finnish已经是日耳曼语系中的异类了，或者北欧那边不一样
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 我不学拉丁
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哦。
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: Quenya荒废很久了....
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 是嗎……
<MeaCulpa> 芬兰貌似是奇怪的移民
<MeaCulpa> 和周边很不一样
<MeaCulpa> 可能和东欧那些有渊源
<MeaCulpa> 也可能西边的实在没有历史感，所以老托觉得搞点东方的东西比较有感觉
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> MÑea Cúlpa
<caleb-> 老托是说指环王？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 恩
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 频道是utf'8的，你用的字体是啥
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 都看指环王原文的啊？
 * caleb- 只有看繁体版
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalaÑe  你名字是不是该这样读
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 呃，字體，那個文鼎捐的那個楷。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 1.這是latina 2.這是錯的。
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 指环王行文流畅，词汇简单，适合做课本了
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 那应该咋读呢
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 我說這是錯的是說名字是錯的。
<MeaCulpa> a和e分开么
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 我就知道出歧意了……
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<hymnusalae> 應該是 hymnus alis
<ofan> 黑努撒了
<MeaCulpa> alae 作为变型？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, alae 是翅膀 ala 的復數主格、呼格。
<hymnusalae> alis 是離格和與格。當然用 alarum 可能更好吧，那個是所有格。
<hymnusalae> 以上均為復數。
<Guest58993> 有没有在科大迅飞上班的？
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 恩...那就是说，歌声的翅膀？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 呃……反了吧……
<MeaCulpa> 恩，反了反了
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 應該是來自翅膀的歌……
<MeaCulpa> hmm...
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 或者是因翅膀引出的歌、源于翅膀的歌之類的。表來源。但是我發現這個表達太惡心了。很250.
<caleb-> 两片雪白又会吸血的翅膀…
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 呃……
<hymnusalae> caleb-, hymnus 有這個意思嗎……………………
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 還是說你在扯蛋的？
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<Evanescence> 帮忙推荐个国内能买到的屏幕小于10英寸的小笔记本?
<lingo0o> 大家好！
<pocoyo> lingo0o: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: líre rámalion¨¨
<MeaCulpa> 也许Quenya里面叫这个
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa,
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 呃，Quenya不是類似中文語序嗎？定語不放前面嗎？
<MeaCulpa> 我正在想这个问题，似乎应该放前面
<MeaCulpa> 很拗口...
<jyf1987> 哪个对 graphviz熟悉的
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 这东西比编程和脚本好玩多了，就是不能当饭吃...
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 說的好……
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 你学拉丁语？貌似学拉丁语还能当饭吃的只有医生和生物学家啥的
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 沒有，只是了解語法，然後方便學那些個門綱目科屬種什麽的。
<edison03541> hymnusalae: GNOME has traditionally supported a range of high-level languages. The introduction of GObject Introspection in GNOME 3.0 means that these language bindings are dynamically updated, ensuring reliability and giving developers access to the full range of functionality contained in our core technologies.
<edison03541> hymnusalae: 那个language bindings
<hymnusalae> edison03541, 語言綁定，國內好像都這麽說吧。
<MeaCulpa> 果然是学生物的
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 嗯。
<lingo0o> 我就学过一些简单的科目属之类的
<leaveboy> 大家都用什么Dm
<lingo0o> 是生物哪方面的？我也是生物的？
<edison03541> lingo0o: 界门纲目科属种
<MeaCulpa> 界门纲木课属种..
<edison03541> MeaCulpa ……
<lingo0o> 我今天还刚上IRC！！怎么回复你说的话？
<leaveboy> 我赖厝地方了吗，什么时候这里成了生物频道啦
<lingo0o> 只不过刚好有几个学生物 的
<MeaCulpa> Homonidae
<MeaCulpa> leaveboy: DM_
<MeaCulpa> leaveboy: DM? 是啥
<lingo0o> 我也想问
<leaveboy> Display Manager
<jyf1987> direct message
<jyf1987> ?
<MeaCulpa> display manager.... Xorg?
<MeaCulpa> 显示器驱动？
<lingo0o> 是不是就是即时聊天工具？
<leaveboy> MeaCulpa: gdm ，xdm ，KDM 还是其他的
<flay> 我把gdm换成xdm了
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 我只知道那段伪latin，¨¨Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur a...
<leaveboy> flay: 那你gvim会不会出问题
<MeaCulpa> leaveboy: o... 我用startx :)
<flay> leaveboy: 没什么问题阿
<leaveboy> MeaCulpa: 难道你用TWM？
<flay> 其实我也觉得startx不错
<leaveboy> flay: 比起GDM有什么优势？
<flay> 没什么优势 gdm还是不错的 我比较倾向简单点的
<MeaCulpa> leaveboy: 没有啊，我只是不敢在登录前起X而已，这个和用啥wm没关系
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 我还知道一句:"Qui tacet consentire videtur"
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 拉丁语在现代成了谚语了
<flay> 哪天有时间把xdm也不要了 直接按照toy介绍的方法自动登录得了
<leaveboy> MeaCulpa: 哦
<leaveboy> 还是设个密码
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看看我的画
<blueghost> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/2LxlQP6mD1vm8tDp2tWQQw?feat=directlink
<caleb-> 春哥画？
 * caleb- 午餐吐了一半…
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> caleb-:) 那么难看吗
<flay> 还好我没点
<caleb-> 没敢细看，直接按了 X
<blueghost> ..........
 * blueghost 伤心
<NoIE> 额，picasaweb 没有被墙？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 应该没有吧。 要不就见鬼了
<MeaCulpa> 头发像薯条
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:)
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 这是你自画像？
<jyf1987> ps文件生成到图 用什么工具？
<jyf1987> 我刚才用gimp打开一个ps文件 内存吃了1G多 还卡死
<lemonhall_> ?
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 她表示今天忙，可能不来
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 沒有事了，不用找她了。謝謝了。
<lolicon> 喵哈哈哈。。。ipv6恢复了
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 不是
<blueghost> jyf1987:) PS?????
<jyf1987> blueghost: 恩
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 试验一下 inkspace
<jyf1987> blueghost: 很卡
<jyf1987> blueghost: 吃内存超过4G了大概
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 不是 gimp, 是 inkspaci
<jyf1987> 我刚才用 evince都卡死了
<desksong> evince 打开某些pdf还是乱码，没法解决，并且打开扫描版pdf是悲剧
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦， 应该还有一个，我忘了名字了。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 打开 看 吗， 还是打开编辑， 还是纯粹 转换为图像
<jyf1987> 转成图像
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 矢量 编辑 应该可以 打开 ps 格式 的。
<jyf1987> 打开是可以 evince都可以
<blueghost> jyf1987:) evince 可以 导出为图像 吗？ 不知道 你是否用过 inkscape 打开， 那个可以导出 图像的， 如果能打开的话
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 你畫什麽不好？畫春哥？
<blueghost> inkscape 可以打开 .ps， 但不知道 吃内存 怎么样
<blueghost> .........
<jyf1987> evince打开是可以打开 但是对于汉字 他乱码
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我照着 注释为 林俊杰 的图片画的，怎么变春哥了
<hymnusalae> 那個怎麽看怎麽是春哥呀？ASS WE CAN……
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) ... 我不知道 春哥是谁， 也不知道林俊杰是谁， 就是照着一张网上的照片画的，照片下的文字写着林俊杰。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 春哥是誰都不知道，看來你要悲劇了。
<ttiy> 请问 g++ 里包含#include<string> 之后为什么还是说strlen没有定义，string.h 和 cstring 没有问题
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) http://www.pmit.com.cn/UpLoadFolder/Images/%E6%9E%97%E4%BF%8A%E6%9D%B0.jpg
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 这个是谁
<blueghost> ttiy:) string 没有strlen 这个函数的
<blueghost> ttiy:) string 将字符串 看成一个对象，与c不同的
<ttiy> blueghost: 可是书上就这么写的，我只是抄了个范例
<blueghost> ttiy:) 有没想过书是错 的
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 呃，那個好像是林俊杰
<blueghost> ttiy:) 你看的是c的书，还是 c++的书
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 和我画的不是差不多吗
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 得，我不說了……可能是我基情發作了……
<ttiy> blueghost: C++
<blueghost> ttiy:) strlen 你怎么调用
<blueghost> ttiy:) strlen(str)????
<ttiy> blueghost: 嗯
<blueghost> ttiy:) 我没用 标准c++ 的库， 用的是 qt的。
<blueghost> ttiy:) 但基本差不多
<lemonhall123> blueghost: ............
<lemonhall123> blueghost: ...........
<ttiy> blueghost: 是不是要包含string.h，如果要用strlen这些函数？
<blueghost> ttiy:) 应该是这样的， string str; str ="hellow world"; cout << str.lenght ();
<MaskRay> strlen(str.c_str() ;;; str.size()
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 让我看看，BLUG你这么有才啊
<MaskRay> strlen(str.c_str()) ;;; str.size()
<blueghost> ttiy:) c++标准库 没有strlen函数的
<blueghost> ttiy:) 那是c标准库的函数
<ttiy> blueghost: 谢谢
<ttiy> MaskRay:请问你的代码的意思？
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 你又不理我而了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我不用过 c++标准库的字符串函数。 貌似str.size()是内存的大小，而不是串的长度。 我不知道标准库怎么做，可能我想错了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么了
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 你不是画东西了么？让我看看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是给你看了吗， 第一个给的就是你
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 额。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 我去看今天的日志。。。。我今天总是上上下下的
<MaskRay> blueghost: 是长度，和 strlen(str.c_str()) 一样
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 为了避免 频繁 申请 堆， c++字符串 类会 申请比实际 长度 稍大 的空间。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦
<caleb-> blueghost: 所以该画美女啊
<caleb-> blueghost: 画个纯爷们做啥…
<blueghost> caleb-:) 美女也画过
<MaskRay> blueghost: 不清楚，可能是 2的幂吧
<caleb-> 春哥纯爷们 铁血真汉子 双拳能站人 臂上能跑马
<blueghost> MaskRay:) ...， 我是说 应该有两个 与长度 的函数，str.size (); str.lenght (); size ()是分配内存的大小， lenght ()是实际字符串 的长度
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不过 我没接触过 标准的c++标准库， 不大了解
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 对着呢，我最近才意识到字符串长度这个词是有语境的
<MaskRay> blueghost: size() 和 length() 相同
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不过算法 是这样的。
<ttiy> MaskRay: str.c_str是返回一个C类型的数组，然后用strlen计算长度，而str.size是直接计算的，对吗？
<MaskRay> blueghost: capacity() 是重分配内存前最大储存大小吧
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 你拿什么画的？不错哎
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦， 那就是 他的算法实现是， 内存 申请 与字符串长度一样啰。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 我有个画板来着，以后也没事画画学学
<blueghost> lemonhall:) painter
<blueghost> lemonhall:) painter x
<lemonhall123> blueghost: windows....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是的， 很久以前的画了
<MaskRay> blueghost: 保证 capacity 大于等于 size 且是 2 的幂，那么如果每次在尾部添加一个字符，复杂度均摊 O(n)
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不过我看的算法是， 申请 内存的时候都会比 实际需要的大一些。
<blueghost> MaskRay:)
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 大多少呢？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么知道
<blueghost> ttiy走了
<MaskRay> blueghost: 对的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我自己实现过字符串类， 我的是 大1024
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该大多少合适，我就不知道了
<MaskRay> blueghost: 重分配 O(log n) 次，字符赋值次数 O(n)
<blueghost> MaskRay:)
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 我再去看看资料吧，C#里面鼓励用STRINGBUILDER来组合字符串，想必于此有关
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 准备画两个猫抱着睡觉的画
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 你是一个温柔的大叔
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall123> blueghost: C#里面的STRING是一个引用对象，说白了就是一个指针，分配的时候如果发觉字符串相同就会直接把原来的指针赋过去，这样比较的时候会比较偷懒。然后就是String貌似是一个不可改变对象，做+操作的时候实际上是生成了新的对象
 * edison03541  For this release a stellar effort has been done by the Uighur team, increasing the completeness of their translation by more than 37 points.
 * edison03541 维吾尔语……
<lemonhall123> edison03541: ...........Uighur ?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 只能指针？？
<zhangkaixuan> 新的 MPlayer GUI：UMPlayer http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/umplayer/
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 你咋变123了……
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: smplayer淡定的围观
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 唔。。公司机器把我的正名占用了。。没办法
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 你又在家？
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 泡妞去！
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 是啊
<Lavande> 肠道面积有那么大么- -!
<desksong> gui前端是浮云，
<lemonhall123> edison03541: ...........
<desksong> 太麻烦了
<desksong> 不利于有效的专注观看电影
<zhangkaixuan> Gnome 3 发布倒计时 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/gnome-3-countdown/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gnome 3 发布倒计时 : OSMSG
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 额，smplayer的分支啊，QT还GTK的……
<edison03541> Lavande: 那天状态很早以前的了
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 一旦你的string在堆中创建后,其在内存中都是以const存在,任何的修改都会使其被重新创建为新的string,而指向以前的string的引用将会指向这个新的string!!
<Lavande> edison03541: 你是说水牛啊，这家伙……
<edison03541> Lavande: 恩，他火星了
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 唔。。我没想到STRING竟然是这样的一种存在
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么时候 释放呢
<edison03541> ‏‎/me 发布倒计时：4 days, 13 hours, 28 minutes, 34 seconds
<zhangkaixuan> edison03541: 界面恨漂亮 。。。 qt的.
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 无视……要是GTK的我就换……
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 在你初始化一个StringBuilder 之后,它会自动申请一个默认的StringBuilder 容量(默认值是16),这个容量是由Capacity来控制的.并且允许,我们根据需要来控制Capacity的大小,也可以通过Length来获取或设置StringBuilder 的长度..
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 明白了，其实C#的StringBuilder才更像是你实现的那个STRING类
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在修改时， 如果 结果长度 不大于 当前字符串长度， 将不进行释放和申请的操作。 否则 申请一个新 的内存块， 然后复制， 然后释放原有 的 内存空间
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你那个什么时候释放堆里已分配的 内存？
<edison03541> lolicon: 我表示我是御姐控
<lemonhall123> blueghost: OK..看到公式就明白了..StringBuilder是以当前的Capacity*2来扩充的..所以,在使用StringBuilder需要特别注意,尤其是要拼接或追加N多字符的时候,要注意技巧的使用,可以适当的,有预见性的设置Capacity的值,避免造成过大内存的浪费,节约无谓的内存空间..例如,下列代码就可以根据情况自动的扩展,而避免了较大的内存浪费.
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 我真不懂的，我C#里面不需要管内存的释放问题。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那应该 他与智能 指针有关。
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: c# 有没有 __builtin_popcount/clz/ctz 这类东西？
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 它默认是16，如果加17，它的CAPACITY就变成了32.。。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 这大概就是你说得多分配了一些吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那没问题啊，就是成倍增加
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 那是毛？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 只是 避免 重分配 的 次数。 我关心的是， 他 什么时候释放已分配的。 你说的都没涉及到这个
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: 计算 int 二进制表示前导0、1的个数之类的
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 唔。。。不太清楚了，我从来不关心内存管理的问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ???
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 没用到过，估计也没有。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: 有没有类似 std::pair 的东西？
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: c++0x 的 gc，lambda，要 c# 何用？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 转到 讨论 泛型 算法了???
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我都使用 qt4的。 我被 qt4 宠坏了
<MaskRay> blueghost: 学了 c# 最基本的一些语法，觉得太麻烦了。。。
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 更加不懂了。。。。
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: LAMBDA的话。。。LINQ我很喜欢
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: 那个 mdb 我这里 quit 就直接卡死了。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: 有 c++ 0x 还要 c# 干什么
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 因为微软不喜欢C++
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 我也没办法啊。。。
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 这么说有C的话，还要BASIC干嘛啊，结果盖茨活生生把VB都弄出来个.NET。。。我也很无奈啊
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: 搞不懂为什么有 vala 这种东西存在
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 我不太懂VALA的内存管理。。。说是会产生循环引用。。。
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 但是我平时都不管内存的问题，忽然又让我去管，挺不习惯的
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 你那个中文的主页是谁做的？
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 为什么图片是阶梯状的，没有按照英文的来？
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 那个不是翻译的问题吧
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 我们只翻译字符串啊
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 额，有可能是字符串数量不对给重新排版了……
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 隨心所欲分配你的注意力
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 繁体和TW的社区的这个翻译太给力了
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 恩，今天起放假三天。。。。
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 想些事情做去
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: 我错了。。。只是看到讨厌的东西就很激动了。。
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 表白去！
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 唔，不是你错了。。是我们确实没共同语言啊，C++和HASKELL我都不懂
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: 你是用 c# 开发的？那以后碰到问题要麻烦你了。。
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 好，没你那么专业。。。。C#本来就是给码字儿的人用的，和JAVA一样。。。。被C++程序员鄙视的语言
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 你干嘛要用C#啊？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall123, 為什麽 C++ 鄙視 Java 和 C#？ C++ 語言碼的字少？或者說有哪個語言不碼字的？
<MaskRay> lemonhall123: 不得不用。。项目统一用 c#，用 .net 的库，我看着那长长的各种限定名和函数名就头晕
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 大家鄙視来鄙視去的很常见啊
<hymnusalae> caleb-, ……也是……
<lemonhall123> hymnusalae: 因为领域不同吧，C#和JAVA多半是企业级开发。就像JAVASCRIPT社区时常觉得受到来自JAVA和C#社区的鄙视啊。。。。一个公司里，前端的人都蛮敬畏后端的人的。。对不对？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall123, ……這都什麽理由……
<lemonhall123> hymnusalae: 然后搞后端的人，更敬畏搞底层开发的人。。对不对。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall123, ……
<caleb-> http://lukewelling.com/2006/08/03/java-programmers-are-the-erotic-furries-of-programming/ # 程序员互相鄙视一览表
<lemonhall123> MaskRay: 唔，好吧。。。习惯了就好
<^k^> ⇪ title: Java Programmers are the Erotic Furries of Programming « Some Guy Ranting
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 那个啥，那个翻译我改了，昨天貌似有人动过po，等我重提交了网页更新的时候再看看？
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 好，是因为字符串太长了？
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 不知，你懂网页不？
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 懂一点儿。。我看看去
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 恩，thx
<flay> ubuntu为啥会自动启动一个ssh-agent进程呢 我不用ssh
<lemonhall123> edison03541: 不行，改不了。。。。
<NoIE> shader 应该翻译为着色器还是着色？
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 啥意思？
<edison03541> lemonhall123: 阿荣说提交10分钟就会更新网页了，一会儿我提交奥了再看吧
<pocoyo`> edison03541: 新配的台式机 怎么插上U盘后 总是从U盘引导??? BIOS里面有第一引导有hard disk/ removeable /cdrom 都改成hard disk了怎么还会引导?
<edison03541> pocoyo`: 不知，你改了BIOS再不行就不知道了
<edison03541> pocoyo`: 不如你再仔细看看bios……
<leaveboy> flay:  你的arch 上awesome装好了吗？
<lambdaq> 有个通过pid看这个pid的当前目录命令是什么来着？
<flay> leaveboy: 装的icewm 和之前arch装的一样
<flay> 我现在装的ub arch上不了网
<pocoyo`> edison03541: 都看过好几遍了 原来还有一个3秒延迟的  结果后来怎么找也不到了 真是见了鬼了.
<edison03541> pocoyo`: ……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么字符串太长了
<blueghost> lemonhall123 什么字符串太长了
<blueghost> lemonhall123 什么字符串太长了
<lemonhall1> blueghost: ??奥。。。gnome3.org的网站错版了，我没找到啥原因
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 看了一下CSS估计是字符串太长了
 * blueghost 一佛山无影脚踢 lemonhall 向天堂，再来个 降龙十八 将之打入 十八层地狱
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没错版
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有 for deb 的
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 中文版的。。。
<lemonhall1> blueghost: http://www.gnome3.org/index.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 - 易用至上
<Hoxily> h5
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你做的???
<edison03541> lemonhall1: 会git不？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: edison03541 和 microcai 在 happyaron 的指示下做得
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<lemonhall1> edison03541: 只会最基本的
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 你清明节怎么过？
<blueghost> 布局错了吧
<edison03541> lemonhall1: 网页是我和阿荣翻的，早就翻了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 图片是一块， 文字是一块
<edison03541> blueghost: 布局正在收拾
<blueghost> edison03541:) 哦
<lemonhall1> edison03541: 你要问啥。。直接问问题
<lemonhall1> edison03541: 这里熟悉GIT的估计多了去了
<blueghost> edison03541:) 你先 把那视频弄好先， 把 youtube 移到另一个， 太不照顾 我们这些生活在太阳下 的人
<edison03541> blueghost: 啥视频？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: ............
<blueghost> edison03541:) 首页的视频啊
<blueghost> edison03541:) 看不到
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 有道理，我常年开机启动FG。。。都没意识到这个问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么FG
<edison03541> blueghost: 额……
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 某种工具，生活在月亮下的人用的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .....
<edison03541> lemonhall1: 接文件
<edison03541> blueghost: 你会网页吗？
<blueghost> edison03541:) 会啊
<lemonhall1> edison03541: 用什么接？
<blueghost> 怎么
<lemonhall1> edison03541: GTALK?
<edison03541> lemonhall1: 额，你没反应?
<edison03541> lemonhall1: 我IRC发的
<blueghost> 干嘛
<lemonhall1> edison03541: 唔。。看到了。。。正在链接。。貌似有流量
<edison03541> lemonhall1: ？
<edison03541> lemonhall1: blueghost: 等下
<lemonhall1> edison03541: 没反应。。
<pocoyo`> edison03541: http://hi.baidu.com/gaoben/blog/item/2962a61e548ce81740341735.html 找到了 奶奶的原来是网卡配置菜单 还不是bios里.
<blueghost> edison03541:) 好的
<lemonhall1> edison03541: 你给他传吧，我网页必定没他好
<pocoyo`> 按shift f10 跟f10还不一样.
<lolicon> BOYPT: =.=
<edison03541> pocoyo`: boot顺序和PXE有啥关系？
<pocoyo`> edison03541: 4． Show Message time (3 seconds 4seconds 5seconds 8seconds 10seconds) 启动时shift—f10提示信息停留的时间。  这个是网卡的配置 不是bios.里的boot顺序. 不过boot里的顺序还是没法办. 有的U盘正常 有的插上去启动的时候就从U盘里找操作系统.我怀疑是U盘的mbr有问题.
<edison03541> pocoyo`: 额
<Lavande> 怎么吧FF整成chrome的样子啊？
<blueghost> edison03541:) 你的字数少了
<edison03541> blueghost: ？
<blueghost> edison03541:) 尝试弄个 <br clear="all"/>看看
<blueghost> edison0354:) 或者 <div style="clear:left" />
<edison0354> blueghost: 神马叫做天书……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 原版 的是字数刚刚的
<edison0354> blueghost: 额，我po里看看……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你那第二张图片 左浮动 被 第一张 图片 卡住了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你那第二张图片 左浮动 被 第一张 图片 卡住了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 弄 多一行文字就行
<edison0354> blueghost: <placeholder-1/><placeholder-2/> | <placeholder-3/> | <placeholder-4/> | <placeholder-5/> | <placeholder-6/> | <placeholder-7/> | <placeholder-8/> | <placeholder-9/> | <placeholder-10/> | <placeholder-11/> | <placeholder-12/> | <placeholder-13/> | <placeholder-14/> | <placeholder-15/> | <placeholder-16/> | <placeholder-17/> | <placeholder-18/> | <placeholder-19/>，跟这一堆有关吗？
<edison0354> blueghost: 哦
<blueghost> edison0354:) 格式什么都没错的， 就是 前两段的文字 太少， 第二张图片 float:left的时候 被第一张卡住了
<edison0354> blueghost: 直接文字后面加\n行不？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 可以加文字就加文字， 加不了就 弄个 <break clear="all" />到第一块
<edison0354> blueghost: 我们没改源码的权限
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不行， 要不就加<br />也行
<edison0354> blueghost: 我凑几句话出来吧
<blueghost> edison0354:) 可以啊
<blueghost> edison0354:) 那别问我
<blueghost> edison0354:) 那别问我
<edison0354> blueghost: 恩，我重启先……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我只看出问题而已。
<edison0354> blueghost: 谢拉～
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不用
<quanru> 开启compiz之后  开机几分钟就死机
<quanru> 什么问题
<blueghost> quanru:) 看看 你的显卡是不是爆电容了
<quanru> blueghost: 我现在不开compiz就没事
<quanru> 只能强制按reset键才能重启
<blueghost> quanru:) 没开 compiz 能抗啊
<blueghost> quanru:) 我的电容爆了两个， 还能跑呢
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 果然是字太短了。。。
<quanru> blueghost: 抗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是啊
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 恩。。你还是经验丰富
<blueghost> quanru:) 对啊。 我以前的显卡 爆了俩 还能 跑
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是啦， 从 firefox 的 web dev 插件看到的
<quanru> 怎么看爆了   我看论坛也有人说这问题  应该不是硬件吧
<blueghost> quanru:) 有很多可能啊， 我的也是这样， 我的是因为电容爆了。
<blueghost> quanru:) 电容爆了， 就是裂开了
<quanru> 。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> quanru:) 如果不是， 你在问问 其他人
<ofan> javaeye改名了..
<quanru> blueghost: 有没有可能我用了上一个版本的kernel源的原因？
<blueghost> 那我不清楚了。 这个 你问问别人。 我只知道 我 的原因
<quanru> 我继续google
<lemonhall1> quanru: 保留双系统还是有必要的，这种时候，就可以判断是不是硬件问题了
<blueghost> quanru:) 或者 你更新 驱动 行不
<quanru> lemonhall：我是双系统啊   windows就没事    而且ubuntu不开compiz也没事
<quanru> blueghost: 貌似是最新的   手动更新我怕怕
<blueghost> quanru:) 哦。 windows 是 xp???
<quanru> blueghost: 是7
<lemonhall1> quanru: 那你到WINDOWS下面去玩个游戏。。。什么的。。开开3D。。让显卡温度高一些试试
<blueghost> quanru:) 那 win7 开了 什么特效了吗？或者玩 一些  显卡 要求高的游戏看看， 是否能运行起来
<blueghost> quanru:) 可以的话应该就排除 硬件问题了
<lemonhall1> quanru: 如果也出问题，估计是硬件了，不出问题，搞不好是你的COMPIZ和OPENGL的问题了
<quanru> lemonhall：我试试看   可惜没游戏  愤怒的小鸟可以不
<lemonhall1> quanru: 对了，游戏也开那种使用OPENGL的
<quanru> 我没下游戏
<lemonhall1> quanru: 那就来个3DMARK什么的。。。老版本也无所谓
<quanru> 嗯  我呆会试试
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 当初电容爆的时候， 挺刺激的呢， 爆了第一下还不知道什么事情， 就一声 像烧 鞭炮 的声音。 还能玩 极品飞车呢。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 爆第二下，就不行了
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 唔。。。。。
<quanru> 已经有N卡驱动  有必要安装intel的那个什么GPU之类的  ？    之前别我删除了
<jju> itrufeng: xx
<blueghost> quanru:) 什么 显卡啊
<quanru> 我应该不是   没听见声音   前天一只壁虎住到主机箱里  结果短路
<quanru> 9500GT
<ofan> quanru: - -
<blueghost> quanru:) 壁虎？？？
<quanru> blueghost: 嗯
 * blueghost 为住在 quanru 机箱的壁虎祈祷
<blueghost> quanru:) 我不知道啥问题了， 问问别人。
<ofan> 电焦了吧
<quanru> 后来我把CPU风扇里的硅胶擦干净     以为是脏东西
<quanru> 没有  活的
<hhh> itrufeng: xxx
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我觉得 gnome3的网站 的 版面有问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 为啥这样子 呢
<Kandu> blueghost: 什麼 web dev 工具？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 图片一 div 文字 一 div就好了
<blueghost> Kandu:) firefox 的一个 插件啊。
<Kandu> blueghost: firebug?
<blueghost> Kandu:) 看得到块， css 定义
<blueghost> Kandu:) 好像就叫 web dev。 我用这个搜索，第一个就是
<desksong> 我有一个很蛋疼的问题，我通过openvpn接入到远程的服务器了，现在问题是，咋个让我的网络通过这个tun0 来访问网络阿？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他一图片一div， 两端文字一 div。
<blueghost> desksong:) 普及一下 什么是 openvpn。是连上网的吗
<desksong> blueghost: http://www.openvpn.net
<blueghost> desksong:) 明白了， 我的是 在网络上 设置的， 像一般 上网就行。
<blueghost> desksong:) 明白了， 我的是 在网络上 设置的， 像一般 上网就行。
<blueghost> desksong:) 有时我搞不清 vps 和vpn。
<blueghost> desksong:) 明白了， 我的是 在网络上 设置的， 像一般 上网就行。 设置好了， 在 网络 trayicon 点击 并激活就可以了
<desksong> blueghost: 哦？我现在所有的连接还是通过ppp0 接入网络的，不会通过tun0 阿
<blueghost> desksong:) 你激活那个啊。 你设置了吗
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 想法比较奇特。。。
<desksong> blueghost: 设置啥子？
<blueghost> desksong:) 应该有个 eth0, DSL, vpn
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 前端人员看来还是没标准啊
<blueghost> desksong:) 他没教你怎么设置吗
<desksong> blueghost: http://i.imgur.com/PvhV1.png  就这样的
<blueghost> desksong:) 去网上 找 设置 openvpn的。 设置好了， 就可以 激活了
<blueghost> desksong:) 你用什么呢
<desksong> blueghost: 没有啥子设置，就是把配置文件放在openvpn目录下，运行openvpn连接上了服务器，但是没法用阿
<Lavande> QQ中转站下载经常下出问题，有什么好方法？
<blueghost> desksong:) gnome??? kde??? cli???
<desksong> blueghost: gnome
<blueghost> desksong:) 在 gnome 里不是有个 网络的trayicon 吗
<blueghost> desksong:) 在那设置
<desksong> blueghost: 没用那个，用了那个上不了网
<blueghost> desksong:) nm-connection-editor
<blueghost> desksong:) 启动这个
<blueghost> desksong:) 应该看到有 vpn 项把
<blueghost> 看到吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么没标准啊
<desksong> 那个 网络管理确实有，不过我删掉了
<blueghost> desksong:) 那我不知道了。 我是这样上 vpn的， 其他啥子办法问别人
 * blueghost 一佛山无影脚踢 lemonhall 向天堂，再来个 降龙十八 将之打入 十八层地狱
<desksong> …………
<lemonhall1> blueghost: ............
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 没什么。。。。。
<blueghost> desksong:) lemonhall 从人间到天堂再到地狱走了一圈
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 清明节你去哪里？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不告诉你
<desksong> …………openvpn的好处是，可以不干扰正常上网
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 跟 desksong 说说这么 上 vpn
<lemonhall1> blueghost: .........
<lemonhall1> desksong: 上VPN？
<desksong> lemonhall1: 恩，
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的方法对他 没用。
<lemonhall1> desksong: 要上哪种的？
<desksong> lemonhall1: openvpn的
<lemonhall1> desksong: 我没用过OPENVPN。。。。。
<desksong> lemonhall1: 比如说 http://www.raptorvpn.com/whmcs  这个， 好处是据说 可以不用干扰正常上网
<jyf1987> 有没有什么命令行工具统计相同内容的行数的？
<cfy> jyf1987: grep + wc -l ?
<cfy> jyf1987: sort+ perl script XD
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 数据量大么？
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 不大 我在看我们的运行log 看看哪个函数出错多
<cfy> jyf1987: sort+uniq
<Kandu> desksong: 試試 route del -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 dev ppp0 && route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 dev tun0
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 我现在见到你这个问题就想到了select xxx group by line order by
<cfy> jyf1987: uniq里是-c和-d
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 没错
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: LOG啊，那就用logparser
<jyf1987> cfy: 关键是我要统计出数字来阿
<cfy> jyf1987: uniq可以在前面显示数字吧。我试试
<desksong> Kandu: 删掉ppp0,加入tun0到ppp0？
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 我用过一次logparser之后就不再用其他LOGL类工具恶劣
<cfy> jyf1987: echo 'a\nb\na'|sort|uniq -c -d
<cfy> jyf1987: echo 'a\nb\na'|sort|uniq -c
<lemonhall1> desksong: 我看看
<cfy> jyf1987: 可以啊。然后用perl弄美观吧,lol
<jyf1987> cfy: 好我试试
<jyf1987> cfy: 还真不错
<jyf1987> cfy: 不过可惜的是 统计没有倒序
<cfy> jyf1987: 再sort一下嘛
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地打呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<lemonhall1> ............
<lemonhall1> blueghost: .........
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<cugxuetao> 好久没来了:)
<jyf1987> cfy: 很不错 unix tool sets 妙阿
<blueghost> 这下好了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 还没改吗
<edison0354> blueghost: 弄完了，等aron有机会提交
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 好的
<edison0354> blueghost: 我测试可以了已经
<blueghost> 哦
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好玩
<tenzu> jyf1987: 胸毛
<tenzu> 哦哦，罗姐
<jiero> ...
<blueghost> 罗姐????
<jiero> 疼疼
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 唔。。。。我都不会用，继续我的LOGPARSER
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 研究研究麻
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 研究什么
<cfy> jyf1987: echo 'a\nb\na'|sort|uniq -c|sort -n ,
<tenzu> 国内今天上班，悲催了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 毛事？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 没事
<jyf1987> blueghost: 我说那些小工具
<jyf1987> tenzu: 还以为你回国上班了呢
<tenzu> jyf1987: 毕业证还没拿到
<blueghost> 哦
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额
<blueghost> edison0354:) 貌似 香港 和台湾 的 也是这个问题， 我看他们 第一段都没翻译
<edison0354> blueghost: 是的
<lemonhall1> blueghost: ...........
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 我成沙包了
<blueghost> edison0354:)
<tenzu> jyf1987: 确切的说，25号才答辩
<blueghost>  lemonhall xchat的 用户命令
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 挺好玩的， 想什么时候 踢就什么时候踢
<jyf1987> tenzu: 那不是很快了
<tenzu> jyf1987: 嗯嗯，然后7月就能拿到毕业证
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你导师是男是女
<blueghost> edison0354:) 怎么日本语 也是。 好像 是第一段和最后一段都不翻译的把
 * NoIE http://dailynews.sina.com/gb/chn/chnpolitics/dwworld/20110402/01052343862.html 这个是新浪吗？是不是我的眼花了？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 男，已经辞职去了西澳大学
<blueghost> edison0354:) 几乎所有语言都是这两段不翻译
<jyf1987> tenzu: 晕 那你运气好阿
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你看啊
<tenzu> jyf1987: 哼哼，只能说运气还不算坏
<jyf1987> tenzu: 我认为是好到了非常 他急着走人 自然是急着放你了
<blueghost> 簡約美麗，  重新設定系統 这两段
<edison0354> blueghost: 我看过TW和HK的
<blueghost> edison0354:) 几乎 所有语言 都不翻译
<blueghost> edison0354:) 他们也没 啊
<tenzu> jyf1987: 有别的老板接手，他走不走都得干满思念才能交论文
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你也不翻译算了。
<edison0354> blueghost: ……啥情况……
<blueghost> 簡約美麗，  重新設定系統 这两段
<tenzu> jyf1987: 四年
<blueghost> 都没翻译
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额
<jyf1987> tenzu: 那你今年可以毕业么
<tenzu> jyf1987: 可以啊
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我这都特么快5年了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 拉丁文的都翻译， 方块字的都不翻译， 台湾，香港，日本，韩国。都这两段都是英文
<jyf1987> tenzu: 才超1年而已
<blueghost> edison0354:) 字母的都翻译， 方块字的都不翻译， 台湾，香港，日本，韩国。都这两段都是英文
<edison0354> blueghost: 哦
<blueghost> edison0354:)
<tenzu> jyf1987: 论文是按时交的，现在已经算上班了
<edison0354> blueghost: 他们啥意思……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我不知道呢。 猜想 都是字数的问题
<blueghost> edison0354:) 可能 他们翻译不出
<edison0354> blueghost: 囧
<edison0354> blueghost: 估计都出排版问题了……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 可能
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 那文章是德国之声的，正常。但新浪转载……
<Kandu> NoIE: 新浪有很多網頁都是被牆的。比如新浪香港版
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 以前，这样的文章，新浪决不会转载的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国之声？？和美国之音有关系的没
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 呃，不是 sina.com.cn ..............
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 哦。。。我对新浪的 url 不熟。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么 文章？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额 看来他想要你的菊花
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: sina.com.cn 面对国内， sina.com 面向国际
<NoIE> blueghost: http://dailynews.sina.com/gb/chn/chnpolitics/dwworld/20110402/01052343862.html
<Kandu> desksong: 我猜 tun0 是建立 vpn 連結後產生的設備，所以讓你試試都從那個設備過
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 国内是 哈巴狗？？迎合 党妈妈？？国外是汉奸？？？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 上不了
<blueghost> NoIE:) 说什么的
<caleb-> Releasing awesome in: 4 days, 11 hours, 6 minutes, 0 seconds # gnome3 倒数为毛要写 awesome 啊
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 你果然是生活在阳光里的人
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是，sina.com 的主要人员都不在国内。所以他们不是很了解国内的政策
<caleb-> 人家还以为 gnome 用了 awesome WM 呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 我开着FG就上去了，真扯淡
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说的是什么呢
<NoIE> blueghost: 真的呀，原来 GFW 连新浪的网站都墙。
<NoIE> blueghost: “中共扭扭捏捏撑老朋友卡达菲”
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说什么的啊
 * NoIE 失陪一下。
<lemonhall1> Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 文档我没仔细看，大意就是我们和卡扎菲是一对好基友，现在基友有难了，我们扭扭捏捏的。。。
<blueghost> 我用代理去看看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦。
<caleb-> gnome 有 3/31 的 beta cd
<alvin_rxg> 谁让 gaddafi 这么笨呢
<caleb-> gnome3 有 3/31 的 beta cd
<caleb-> 不过下周就出正式版鸟
<alvin_rxg> 国内访问 sina.com 应该是会被解析到 sina.com.cn 的吧？
<desksong> sina.com 根本打不开
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我出找找 中国和利比亚历史的关系
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 利比亚是个可怜的混乱国家
<desksong> Kandu: 是阿，tun0是 建立vpn后产生的设备，
<blueghost> lemonhall1:) 我只想 找下资料 看看 是否有如那文章说的。 还是 毫无道理
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: greader => "dapenti.com"
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么来的
<alvin_rxg> google reader
 * pocoyo 疯了
 * lemonhall1 一女生老是在一男生耳边唧唧歪歪，男生一气就说：“你再唧唧歪歪，我就强奸你！” 女生马上回了一句：“我不反抗，就不构成强奸。 另一网友随后答道：深刻啊，对暴政也是如此，你不反抗，你和这个流氓政权就是通奸… （杨涛）
<lemonhall1> .................
<dchxcrow> 为什么在学校可以用pidgin登录msn,gtalk,回家后就不能用了啊
<dchxcrow> 难道是网络不同引起的么？
<pocoyo> dchxcrow: 没错.
<pocoyo> dchxcrow: gtalk的设置下443 ssl 吧.
<blueghost> 我们现在的美国朋友决不会对我们手软！我国上世纪八十年代末发生的政治动乱他们没有得逞，但只要一有机会，他们一定会痛下杀手，把我们赶尽杀绝而后快。
<dchxcrow> pocoyo: 我试试
<jyf1987> blueghost: 额 你感染了啥新病毒？
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 怎么
 * edison0354 git clone --depth 1 git://git.gnome.org/release-notes   谁的速度还可以帮clone一份然后发我,thx
<jyf1987> blueghost: 不然体温咋这么高？
<alvin_rxg> xD
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 你摸错人的额头了吧
 * edison0354 哪个好心人帮帮捏？
 * edison0354 俺用这个弄出来发行注记大家帮忙查错阿~~~~
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: cloning... 半天没反应
<blueghost>                       这世界 太混乱了
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 都这速度……
<blueghost> 都不知道什么是真  什么是假
<blueghost> 资料太少， 想要了解一些东西， 都不足够
<dchxcrow> pocoyo: 不行啊，这个是最奇怪的地方，同样的设置，在学校可以用，回家之后就不能用了，
<dchxcrow> pocoyo: 只是换了网络
<blueghost> dchxcrow:) 做了什么事情了把
<pocoyo> dchxcrow: 问 tenzu.
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 开 debug window，看看都反馈了什么
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: 哦，怎么开？
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 100MB 了吧？
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: pidgin -debug?
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: Help -> Debug Window
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 光发我源码就行了，.git不要，应该小很多吧……
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 谢啦~
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 直接irc发就挺快的
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: pidgin 不会
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我放弃了。。我5K了
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<alvin_rxg> 300k
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 开私聊，直接拖压缩包进去
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ………………………………
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: dns: DNS query for 'gmail.com' queued
<dchxcrow> (02:32:22) dns: Created new DNS child 2442, there are now 1 children.
<dchxcrow> (02:32:22) dns: Successfully sent DNS request to child 2442
<dchxcrow> (02:32:22) dns: Got response for 'gmail.com'
<dchxcrow> (02:32:22) dnsquery: Error resolving gmail.com:
<dchxcrow> Name or service not known
<dchxcrow> (02:32:22) proxy: Connection attempt failed: Error resolving gmail.com:
<^k^> dchxcrow:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 看看人家的速度……
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 话说你那么快的速度还没clone完？
<alvin_rxg> 肏，一个 4k 的文件，竟然要下载 100多MB
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 他在国外好吧
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 额
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: http://code.bulix.org/gcowvu-79640 都是这样的错误，是因为什么呢？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 真的就那一个文件？！！！？？？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 我以为是我clone出错了……
<alvin_rxg> proxy: Connection attempt failed: Error resolving gmail.com: Name or service not known
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 删了，你自己慢慢 clone 吧
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ………………
<alvin_rxg> .git 很大，历史很丰富
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: 发错了吧，这个原因是因为什么呢？
<lemonhall1> alvin_rxg: 那个仓库里就一个文件？
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall1: gnome 2.* 都有……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) git 怎么了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没事
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你们在 说什么呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 上面 log 不都有啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看的晕
<alvin_rxg> ..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么说到了 git
<alvin_rxg> (11:28:00) ***edison0354 git clone --depth 1 git://git.gnome.org/release-notes   谁的速度还可以帮clone一份然后发我,thx
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ^
<blueghost> edison0354:) gnome3的源码????
<edison0354> blueghost: 额
<blueghost> edison0354:) 没事了
<lemonhall> 果然。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 蛋疼的用EM上来了
<alvin_rxg> Clear 17℃ » Rain 21 - 6℃ | Sat Apr-02 11:46_17
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 咱们上当了……
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: git checkout --track origin/gnome-3-0
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 然后就出来了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那是在你CLONE完了之后才能做的吧？
<tusooa> ... http://www.archlinux.org/news/the-canterbury-project/ 还以为是愚人节玩笑
<^k^> ⇪ title: Arch Linux - News: The Canterbury Project
<alvin_rxg> 好羡慕那些用 8号字体的家伙们…… http://ompldr.org/vODI1MQ  http://ompldr.org/vODI4cg
<jyf1987> tusooa: 难道不是？
<tusooa> jyf1987: 不知道.
<kenifanying> 谷歌那个穿越搜索今天已经没有了，怎么debian那几个今天还没玩够……搞得跟真的似的……
<kenifanying> 要是真的就好了……
<jyf1987> 不是很现实
<drovencrazy> 不会是真的吧
<jiero> 又有一个新的FPS出事了。http://www.truecombatelite.com/
<kenifanying> 是真的的话之前就会有相关消息的，不可能昨天才突然变成那样
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 搞定了？
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 恩，一堆xml
<jyf1987> kenifanying: 关键是gmail也是4月1号发布的 额
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 你忙完再说吧，教我怎么搞定GIT
<kenifanying> 诶，可以到#debian问问看是什么情况
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 搞啥？
 * lemonhall1 我下载一个tar包，解压，然后想和网上的GIT仓库进行同步，可以么？
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 不可以
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 没有.git目录阿
 * edison0354 谁知道一堆xml，互相链接的，怎么转成一个大的html？
<Lavande> 把FF的标题栏隐藏，最好的方法是神马？
<drovencrazy> 手动调整
<kenifanying> lavande,我连菜单栏都不想要……
<Lavande> 怎么动啊？
<myke2> MaskRay: 平面图的单位最大流有特殊方法?
<Lavande> kenifanying: 菜单栏有个选线可以直接隐藏的啊，但是标题栏没有
 * drovencrazy debian那边也是在讨论这个问题  为什么网站没有回复
<kenifanying> 你用哪个版本？我是3的
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 刚jyf1987问的……
<Lavande> kenifanying: 我用的4
 * edison0354 吃饭
<kenifanying> lavande,3的菜单栏默认也调不了
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 我是4的
<Lavande> kenifanying: 我想把它弄成chrome的样子。。。
<drovencrazy> ke
<kenifanying> lavande,想变成chrome那样还是直接用chrome算了
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 唔。。。。。
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 你等等gnome3.0 就可以了
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<Lavande> kenifanying: 呃。。。。好吧，我再瞧瞧，还是喜欢火狐啊
<kenifanying> lavande,偶debian stable,两年后才会上gnome3
<lemonhall1> kenifanying: ..........
<Lavande> 不知道我的显卡能不能gnome3
<lemonhall1> kenifanying: 真是保守的操作系统。。。
<kenifanying> lavande,两个都喜欢，喜欢chrome多点……只是chrome那个代理用的直接系统的很不爽
 * drovencrazy chrome的图标毫无美感可言
<kenifanying> lemonhall1,到现在还没crash过，我都有点想把它整crash了……
<Lavande> kenifanying: 我装的是chromium，应该都差不多
 * drovencrazy 尤其是chromium
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 你没改主题？默认是比firefox还难看的
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: chrome --proxy-server ....
<hymnusalae> debian 的野心嗎？
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 我在等拍扁的那个图标
<hymnusalae> debian 打算真的把5個發行版都給并了？
 * drovencrazy debian官网确认那个是愚人节玩笑了
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是平面图的最小割
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 我喜欢用那个dotx？的那个主题，很清爽漂亮……
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: ?_?
<metbsd> 大便的东西太旧了
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg,忘记具体名字啦……
<myke2> Lavande: 标题栏, 我这里没的
<kenifanying> metbsd,新的不一定好……
<kenifanying> myke2,好奇的问下，你怎么弄掉的？
<Lavande> myke2: FF4吗？怎么弄的？
<metbsd> 但是太旧的肯定不好
<myke2> kenifanying: Lavande: 很简单, 我用的是tiling wm
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall1 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall1 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<kenifanying> metbsd,开始转向CLI，所以……
<Lavande> myke2: 全局的那种吧？
<myke2> Lavande: 标题栏没用
<kenifanying> myke2，扩展？
<myke2> Lavande: 标题栏都是wm控制的
<lemonhall1> blueghost: .........
<MaskRay> myke2: 转成最短路
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 快去吃饭！！！
<myke2> Lavande: 只要你的wm能配置就可以了
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道如何转
<blueghost> lemonhall1:) 跟你私聊呢
<soiamso> blueghost: 最近有项目吗？
<Lavande> myke2: 还没做好换wm的准备。。。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 有， 不知道该不该接
<Lavande> myke2: 仔细想想标题栏确实没用。。
<soiamso> blueghost: 农产品那个搞好了？
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该找得到资料的，要求 源汇在边界上
<myke2> Lavande: 你自己的wm或许也支持类似设置
<kenifanying> lavande,你用的ubuntu?debian下的chromium还是6的版本，没去用……
<blueghost> soiamso:) 那个 农资公司 的 他们研究研究 就研究没了， 也不回个话
<Lavande> myke2: 我用的是gnome默认啊，能设置不？
<Lavande> kenifanying: 10.0.648.204
<soiamso> blueghost: 你说的是那家公司没有了
<myke2> Lavande: 还真不知道, 可以gnome里面的wm换成tiling像awesome
<Lavande> kenifanying: daily PPA
<myke2> MaskRay: 自从那天新闻说什么百度文库清理很多资料后, 很多东西没了
<Lavande> myke2: 我去搜搜看
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不是
<myke2> MaskRay: 无非想要收钱, 搞得还真的一样的
<soiamso> blueghost: reboot
<drovencrazy> 百度本身就是个牌坊
<myke2> MaskRay: http://61.187.179.132:8080/JudgeOnline/showproblem?problem_id=2132 能上么
<blueghost> ....
<alvin_rxg> 请教个 perl 功能，如何控制字符串长度？ $a = "abc" #length = 3; => 期望 $a = "__abc" #length = 5
<myke2> alvin_rxg: sprintf
<alvin_rxg> myke2: sprintf 可以输出到 变量 里吗？
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 谢谢
<hymnusalae> myke2, 牆外用戶表示完全打不開。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么了
<ajq> 哥哥们,为什么我的ubuntu中文论坛帐号每次都要输入验证码啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没事，在整 wmii 的 statusbar
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在前面填__字符？？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 随便填啥，只要能保持宽度
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 固定 长度， 可变的字符串？？？
<hymnusalae> ajq, 好像是防廣告機制吧……
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: yo
<ajq> hymnusalae, ..................要什么时候才没有呢...
<hymnusalae> ajq, 不知道。
<hymnusalae> ajq, 平時多轉轉？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那你怎么判断哪些是 填充字符， 哪些是实际的字符？？？
<ajq> hymnusalae, -那我灌水去
<ajq> hymnusalae, 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: sprintf("%4d", $x) 即可，填充空白
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 你是为了显示 ？？？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 今天的确似乎有问题, 不是什么外的问题
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 对
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你的 sprintf 的做法 不是可以吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 可以了啊……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哎， 还以为你需要帮忙呢。 没事了
<zkwlx> 终于进来了，重装系统后把以前的node忘了囧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: =.= 别人都告诉我方法了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那就好。
<soiamso> blueghost: 最近还是在做web?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 准备接一个
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不过有点 心大心小。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 主要是 还不知道怎么接受 股票的 实时数据
<zkwlx> 推荐个测试分贝的软件：D
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你知道吗， 有 api 的吗？这些个数据 是公开的吗
<soiamso> blueghost: infact it is impossible with legal method ?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你欺负我不懂英文吗
<ajq> - -
<zkwlx> 推荐个测试分贝的软件：D
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 推荐你一个 通过 低声波 灭蚊子的软件
<zkwlx> blueghost, 。。。。。。
<zkwlx> 我有音量数据，但是不知道怎么算成分贝单位的，哎。。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 效率似乎没比dinic高多少, 而且也不好写, 并且证明复杂
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 股票数据？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 唔。。。
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 网站称，“驱蚊精灵”的工作原理是，运行该软件后，电脑机箱的小喇叭会发出与蚊子的天敌如蜻蜓或雄蚊子相同频率的声音，以达到驱赶蚊子的效果。
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 这类软件倒是很多，估计那个数据都是要钱的
<blueghost> lemonhall1:) 我要的是数据
<blueghost> lemonhall1:) 我就是做那种软件， 我还要那个软件干嘛
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 是啊，REALTIME的数据接口估计都是按年买来的
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 你是说 怎么 分析声音是吧
<blueghost> lemonhall1:) 哦
<zkwlx> blueghost, 这个。。。。差不多吧，我只要音量数据，不要什么白噪声什么的专业东西
<lemonhall> 唔！！不错啊
<lemonhall> 可以叫大名儿了
<blueghost> lemonhall1:) 我的 想法是， 让 网页直接 读取 这些数据， 而不是在服务器 处理之后再传回网页
<lemonhall> blueghost: ......什么？网页？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是做网页的啊。。。那实时性要求太低了
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 自己编程啊， 有读取 声音数据 的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没什么，给你推荐的是WEBSCOKET。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 相隔一时间块 就读取一次
<lemonhall> blueghost: 绝对是为搞这种事情量身定做的东西
<zkwlx> blueghost, 是啊，我是获取到声音数据了，全是int的而且2000+，但这个数据是什么单位都不知道囧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ie6 支持啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: .........必须IE6么？
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 那你要先有基础知识啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 最低 要ie6
<lemonhall> blueghost: node.js我最近常常接触，太适合做这类东西
<zkwlx> blueghost, 悲剧啊～～～～～
<lemonhall> blueghost: 非要IE6是有些头痛
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ie6 的 javascript 支持 http吗
 * edison0354 xml怎么转html？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那你可以试试这个框架，scoket.io
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ie6 的 javascript 支持 httpread 吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你知道不？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还有你回公司了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://socket.io/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我知道什么？
<lemonhall> edison0354: XML那个问题？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<lemonhall> edison0354: 据我所知。。XML要转换成HTML，都需要一种叫做XSLT的东西
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<lemonhall> edison0354: 文件夹里有任何类似的东西么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 需要服务端 支持???
<myke2> ie6
<myke2> 给ie6做个网页, 转跳到M$的IE更新的页面
<blueghost> myke2:) 这个不行
<edison0354> lemonhall: nope
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你说的隔一段时间，读数据，不就是AJAX么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ie6 支持 httprequest吗
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那我不知道你怎么转换了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那个对服务器压力蛮大的唉。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是我服务器的压力大
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我给你xml你帮校对下？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 现在已知 的是， 证卷公司 每秒钟 发送一个 文本文件
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。IE6当然支持了。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 二分图除了最小割能求, 还有什么割能求?
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..............................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 每秒钟。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ???????
<lemonhall> edison0354: 什么XML？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但问题 是 如果这样， 必须 在服务器中 接收这个 数据，然后由 浏览器读
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 客户是这么说的
<edison0354> lemonhall: release noets
<edison0354> lemonhall: notes
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我觉得 为什么不跳过 服务器， 浏览器 直接 从 证卷公司 读取这个数据呢？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 可以，我帮你看看。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 发我邮箱吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我感觉你好无奈……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我觉得 为什么不跳过 服务器， 浏览器 直接 从 股市上 读取这个数据呢？
<cfy> 求好用的便宜的大鼠标。linux支持好的。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 当然。。。我说过。。。GNOME3的中文版。。我实在是感到情何以堪。。。。。
<cfy> 谁知道什么比较好？
<lemonhall> blueghost: .........
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我不太懂，那个文本文件。。是怎么哦弄得？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我觉得 这个数据应该 都是公开的
<edison0354> cfy: 鼠标和Linux还有关？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他说是 买的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 数据是怎么走得我不太懂
<lemonhall> blueghost: 对方每秒钟发送一个文本文件。。。到哪里去，用什么方法。。。怎么发的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他说是 从 证卷公司 发个 文本文件数据 到他那里
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么方法 还不知道
<lemonhall> blueghost: 挺麻烦的，从对方直接读我看是不可能，估计还是得弄一个服务器来处理这些数据，让游览器从你们的服务器读这些已经格式化好的数据
<lemonhall> blueghost: 对方又没有WEB SERVER
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那太麻烦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 问题是，一定要 那个证卷公司 的数据吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。我不知到你们要做什么。。。。。实时性到底要求多高。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 股市的数据 应该不是 公开的吗？ 应该有地方可以 读取的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 发了没？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果是证卷公司的 数据， 他说是每秒 发送的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是公开的。。但是非常REAL TIME的数据确实是要钱的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么实时 就看 需要啊， 可能每分钟 读取一次
<cfy> edison0354: 这个。我不懂
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。那新浪估计都行了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你那个 什么 web sock 是不是 需要在服务器 安装什么后台的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 只要数据， 新浪的行吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: websocket是对实时性要求比较高的应用。。。比如。。。那个。。。GTK3的HTML5后端，就是走的这个协议
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你后面不是 又说了一个吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 说啥？
<blueghost> sock.io 这个
<blueghost> socket.io 这个
<blueghost> 是不是需要服务器 安装什么的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我在想发xml出去让大家帮忙校对是不是很蛋疼……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 奥这个是个框架，分为客户端和服务端两部分，它都写好了
<soiamso> blueghost: ubuntu 的声音设置applet太脆弱了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那我可能 用不着， 不知道 他的服务器是怎么构成的， 尽量 不要在服务器 运行任何东西
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那你就写一段程序去抓别人的网页吧。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有一点儿。。。
<soiamso> blueghost: 这样的项目最好不要接
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你说的那个一秒钟，必须有服务器参与，你说的这种说白了就是偷别人数据。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 而且还是好几个xml，不是合并起来的一个
<soiamso> blueghost: 你可以搜索一下，有没有人逆向出了 ，别人的钥匙
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我其实当时是想问。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我TAR包解开了，然后GIT INIT一下。。不就有.git目录了
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 搬家成功了= =
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 哈？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 然后我这个本地的GIT可以和REMOTE的链接起来么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不懂
<edison0354> lemonhall: 问大牛
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 从旧的80G硬盘整体拆迁到新的500G硬盘
 * lemonhall 召唤git达人
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<cfy> 谁知道便宜的大鼠标，什么比较好。
<soiamso> OT_iux: 直接复制就可以了吧？
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 恭喜。
<soiamso> cfy: rapoo
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 谢谢~
<cfy>  soiamso: 罗技么？
 * microcai 终于把  gnome-vfs 这种东西请出我的电脑了
<OT_iux> soiamso: 其实就是设置Grub和fstab弄了我好久
<cfy> soiamso: 给个具体型号吧
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你是想用 git 來傳送文件嗎？
<flay> 请问ub下面怎样可以编译源码直接生成deb包
<palomino|working> ...... , OT_iux
<soiamso> OT_iux: grub  install 就是 ？
 * palomino|working momo OT_iux 
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 不是啊，说白了我就是闲git clone 一次会下载一大堆的垃圾。。我对项目的历史不感兴趣啊
<soiamso> cfy: 罗技贵
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我只想CHECKOUT 最最新的那一次提交啊
<OT_iux> soiamso: 额，我老是装不对头
 * OT_iux 哭
<soiamso> OT_iux: 要 chroot 的。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 哦。那人家要是把之前的一次提交給刪除了你怎麽辦？
<OT_iux> @@ soiamso 反正最后用LiveCD搞定了……
 * OT_iux =w=
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你下載下來不就算了嘛……
<soiamso> cfy: http://www.360buy.com/product/316349.html
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我是不想每次下载那么多东西，但是还是想和主仓库同步着。。不知道怎么完成这个事情
<cfy> soiamso: 谢谢
<soiamso> cfy: 质量还可以吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我突然注意到 FreeBSD 沒有 UTF-8 的文檔安裝的說？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ?
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯，我主要是图舒适。原来的小鼠标太不爽了。。。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 也就是 Freebsd 文档还在5年钱的水平
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, /usr/share/local/doc/freebsd 下全是各地編碼的文檔……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是啊
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呃，差不多吧，除了在線上看的……
<soiamso> cfy: 还是到市面上试用
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他说的是购买了数据， 是从证卷商 那里 购买的。  他说的方式 是每秒钟 传文本 过来
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这样啊
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 现在在用 gentoo
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我有把所有這些全都卸載的沖動。
<flay> 没人理我额
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃，你又 Gentoo 去了……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。我听懂了，我也明白，但是怎么传过来的，通过什么协议。。这些比较重要
<hymnusalae> flay, 你怎麽了？
<hymnusalae> flay, 要生成 deb 包？
<flay> 请问ub下面怎样可以编译源码直接生成deb包
<lemonhall> flay: ...........
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这样的 做法 ，从现有 的资料看， 是必须在服务器中 接受 处理， 再由浏览器 读
<lemonhall> flay: checkinstall
<soiamso> hymnusalae: linux 修改太快了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 用的环境一样，就内核区别。。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<phoenixlzx> 大家ping aqsky.tk IP都解析到那里了呀
<flay> dh_make?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 从 现有 的资料看， 必须 由服务器读。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是想 有什么 公开的数据 可以 直接读， 而不需 通过服务器
<soiamso> flay: 有这么自动吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我说是 公开的数据。 我想 股票市场 的所有 信息 应该都是公开的吧
<flay> 应该可以吧  arch就可以生成它要的包 这样方便管理
<soiamso> blueghost: javascript app ?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 搜吧。。估计有的，而且估计不只一个，只要要求不高，定然很多
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我是找 公开 的数据
<soiamso> blueghost: 是公开的，不过跟钱挂钩
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该有个官方的吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 木有，官方的就是你说的那种。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 他们的那些数据是走内部特殊网络的。。。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 中国 的公开， 代表这 不一定 是免费的???
<soiamso> blueghost: level 1 数据， 7800/ 年， 好像是的
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你怎么学 haskell 的？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, soiamso教的。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 拜他為師吧，少年。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我们 的税收 不是 包含了维护这些 公开资源 的吗? 为什么还要收钱
<lemonhall> MaskRay: ...........
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 你多大？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 师傅，受徒儿一拜。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你对他有意思吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..........
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 MaskRay 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 MaskRay 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你。。都有孩子的人了。。还如此为老不尊啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我去 看一下 公开 的定义
<flay> cmake编译提示 package 'glib-2.0>=2.20' not found
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 再看一下 股票 的资料是不是属于 公开的范畴。
<lemonhall> flay: checkinstall九OK了。。。
<flay> 要装哪个包
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 看，這樣就經歷了人生，在三界一游，多好
<lemonhall> flay: glib-dev?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 還有，你說錯話了，那個叫“教練，我想學 Haskell”
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我觉得这些 数据 是全民所有 的， 而不是某个 机构 的私人财产
<Loongjiang> test
<lemonhall> flay: libglib2.0-dev
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍫ 
<phoenixlzx> 有没有人能帮我ping一下aqsky.tk
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。
<flay> lemonhall: 貌似都是一堆以lib开头的 看的我眼花
<soiamso> MaskRay: 学校开始教了？
<microcai> blueghost:  +1
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 正好把我那个根据测试数据 测试程序的程序重写下
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果是公开的， 干嘛 还要收费。 如果需要维护 成本， 不是交了税了吗？ 再说这些 数据凭什么让 一些 商人 作为 数据 出售
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...........................
<MaskRay> soiamso: 没，只是感兴趣
<soiamso> blueghost: 可以看看美国，数据的供应也应该市场化吧，没有可能是全民负担的。
<flay> 另外，有没有人用sakura？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 我也只是入门水平
<drovencrazy> 我想设置一个快捷键来打开控制台 那么命令应该是什么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 市场化更好，大家更有积极性。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果 这些商人 说要从 这些 股市 上 购买 的， 但 这些 股市凭什么 出售
<metbsd> 真讨厌国外的一些IRC呆逼，歧视中国人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那 应该 是 公众数据吧
<soiamso> drovencrazy: gnome 级别的快捷键？
 * microcai 可以参考为何法国要妓女合法化，最先反对的却是妓女本身
<flay> 有一次我在archlinux里面问office的问题 有个老外直接说中国人也用office？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我先 查 一下 股票 数据 是属于 什么范畴 的。
<hymnusalae> metbsd, 誰歧視了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 数据本身不保密，但是提供数据的过程或服务他们可以收费，至于新浪，还有那些理财软件。。。愿意公开，那是他们有其他盈利点。。这样很好
<drovencrazy> soiamso, kde...
<metbsd> efnet的#windows
<alvin_rxg> flay: 哪个  office...
<soiamso> MaskRay: 出血看 learn  haskell good ....
<microcai> blueghost:  股票价格是全部公开的呀
<alvin_rxg> flay: 俺用 sakura
<soiamso> MaskRay:  初学
<microcai> blueghost:  交易数据也都是全部公开的
<lemonhall> microcai: 因为一旦合法化，要收税，而且行业素质很可能就很低下了。。。
<microcai> blueghost:  错
<flay> alvin_rxg: sakura里面irssi能用alt+num切换么？
<blueghost> microcai:) 对啊， 那凭什么 我读取数据就要收费
<MaskRay> soiamso: 要处理命令行选项，根据正则找到文件名，对于每个文件 f，fork 一个进程执行某程序，以 f 为标准输入，并限制时间为若干秒，进程退出后把这个程序的输出和某个文件比对
<microcai> blueghost:  因为合法化，就竞争者就会多。 就这么简单。
<desksong> http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2402149/Battle
<soiamso> blueghost: 因为不收你钱，就不能从券商那里收钱
<alvin_rxg> flay: 没用过……
<microcai> blueghost:  中国任何行业都有市场准入制度。所以中国不可能有自由市场
<flay> alvin_rxg: 真是奇怪 我现在怀疑是不是版本低了 我准备自己编一个最新的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 都用线程的
<alvin_rxg> flay: 我这边可以的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 主要是收稅。就和之前那個國家承認巫術，結果巫士有抗議的。
<alvin__> flay: 我这边可以的
<MaskRay> soiamso: learnyouahaskell.com ？，看完了
<lwdplmm_> 大家都在讨论什么问题啊
<microcai> blueghost:  因为合法化，就竞争者就会多。 就这么简单。
<microcai> blueghost:  因为合法化，就竞争者就会多。 就这么简单。
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 我搞定了  真开心
<soiamso> MaskRay: 这个对于 haskell 不是很简单吗？
<lemonhall> microcai: 。。。。。。。。。
<microcai> blueghost:  不是税的问题。
<flay> alvin__: 版本多少
<alvin_rxg> flay: sakura 2.4.0
<lemonhall> microcai: 那为何台湾的公娼。。。那么烂啊
<flay> 哦 我的是2.3.8 你不是ubuntu？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 帮 我扫盲一下， 公开 的定义是什么。 在德国 中 公开 的信息 是否 意味这没有任何条件 就可以取得的
<alvin_rxg> flay: archlinux
<blueghost> microcai:) 不是 税的问题。 我是说 为什么收钱
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: open, 每个人都可以获取
<flay> 我就说嘛 我原来在arch的时候是没问题的
<microcai> blueghost:  因为非合法，有政府替她们拦掉大部分竞争者
<lemonhall> microcai: 合法的。。。素质都那么低，最后台湾男人还是喜欢私下的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 这个是 rwh 的最后几章的其中一个例子。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 公开，不代表没有条件……
<microcai> blueghost:  你有技术，你能卖手机不？！
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没任何 条件 都可以 获得吗？
<lwdplmm_> ／join ubuntu-cn
<microcai> blueghost:  不能 ！ 你没那个啥证。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<flay> 编译提示
<flay> package 'gtk+-2.0>=2.16' not found
<Loongjiang> microcai: 有文平，说的很在理
<lemonhall> flay: libgtk
<lwdplmm_> join #ubuntu-cn
<blueghost> microcai:) 那个证 我 考就行， 又不是用钱 买 的
<soiamso> blueghost: 不收钱不能维护服务器的运营。
<lemonhall> flay: 都是以此类推的东西。。你自己看着办吧
<MaskRay> soiamso: 那我还是慢慢看 rwh
<microcai> blueghost:  错。
<microcai> blueghost:   所谓市场准入制度，就是政府替你挡掉绝大部分的竞争者
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你清楚什么是 monad 就很简单了，
<flay> lemonhall: 我尝试过 发现ub打包和arch差别太大了 不习惯额
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不收钱 就不能维护服务器的运营？ 那 炒股好像也有交 交易税的把
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不收钱 就不能维护服务器的运营？ 那 炒股好像也有交 交易税的把
<blueghost> soiamso:) 那些还不够 维护 服务器???
<flay> libgtk2.0-dev 是这个么？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 交那些相关税的， 用于什么的？
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 不一定要找大众收钱 外国有很多富人建了很多基金
<soiamso> blueghost: 对啊，所以你可以用券商的客户端看数据，因为你付费了，这些数据所在的服务器是券商运营的。
<microcai> blueghost:  如果股票数据不收钱，那么就会有很多公司做这方面的生意，这样就会导致竞争者太多，那写用脑袋做决策的国企就会拜下阵，懂不！
<blueghost> microcai:) 和 叫 房产税 一个道理????
<soiamso> blueghost: 如果你要成为一个不收钱的券商也是可以的。
<drovencrazy> microcai, 所有交易所都不公开么？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 用过 Writer Reader State，看过几次它们的 >>= return，但不是特别清楚
<bao__> 油泵图有炒股软件吗
<microcai> drovencrazy:  .... 其实所有当天的数据都是公开的。你有心可以自己收集嘛。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 看完 learn haskell good 一般都会很简单的说出 haskell 中 monad 的作用。
<blueghost> microcai:) 交 房产税 不是为了 收了以后 去做什么， 而是简单地 压房价???
<bao__> 房产税国外早就有了
<microcai> bao_* 人家没物业费。
<blueghost> microcai:) 收钱 不是为了什么， 只是简单 地 避免竞争者太多？？？
<drovencrazy> microcai, 如你所说 实时的有没有
<microcai> blueghost:  是啊！ 就比方说，你为何不能自己开电信公司？
<lwdplmm_> join #haih
<bao__> 中国上房产税是迟早的问题
<soiamso> MaskRay: monad 的作用是什么？
<microcai> blueghost:  不是钱的问题，而是国家不给你开。
<bao__> 谁说的，国外的公寓也有物业费
<blueghost> bao_:) 问题是人家 的 房产税， 他会跟你说用于什么， 公共 设施，警察的工资， 学校维护等。 我们这里只是为了 压房价
<soiamso> MaskRay: 不解决这个问题基本看不下去了。
<microcai> blueghost:  这样电信公司就可以安心了，因为永远不会突然冒出个厉害的竞争者
<blueghost> bao_:) 你知道 税是干嘛的吗？ 不是为了 制赌， 不是 压房价， 是收起来 做更多服务的。
<drovencrazy> microcai, 同意  现在互联网和电信产业垄断太严重了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 给函数添加附加功能？比如副作用，只读状态，可修改状态，允许执行失败之类
<blueghost> 无权不交税
<flay> lemonhall: 如果我要把默认源改为bjtu的是不是只需要在sources.list里面把网址改一下就可以了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 刚刚弄出来那个xml是有问题的……我看了……
<blueghost> 并且 政府要 告诉我， 你收的税都干嘛了
<microcai> drovencrazy:  这种垄断本身就是 市场准入制度 造成的
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 你开玩笑呢？
<blueghost> 你收的的税 花不完， 你还得给退
<microcai> blueghost:  这个政府已经告诉你了...
<microcai> blueghost:  花在三公上了。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 描述还没有到点上，再说说
<bao_> 中国移动迟早要整的
<drovencrazy> microcai, 说白了 我们还是没有脱离2000年的传统  愚民政策
<microcai> drovencrazy:  你错了
<bao_> 国家不可能永远让他们垄断的
<blueghost> 监督 交的税都干嘛了， 合理吗？
<drovencrazy> bao_, 为什么不可以？
<microcai> 愚民政策是 Q 和后Q 才比较厉害的。
<microcai> drovencrazy:  愚民政策是 Q 和后Q 才比较厉害的。
<bao_> 这些公司再怎么搞，也是搞不过国家的
<microcai> bao_ .... 错。 是官家。
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 不一定合理   刁民也不少 主要是我们也都没学会怎么阅读信息
<microcai> bao_ 不要混淆官家和国家
<blueghost> bao_:) 中国叫的房产税，用到哪了， 哪个告诉过我。 从来每个学者 说过， 只说交了税 能压房价， 交了税能 制堵
<bao_> 现在的移动就不怕管家吧
<drovencrazy> microcai, 愚民不愚民是和信息传输速度成正比的  真是讽刺
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 呃，掉了呢……
<lemonhall> flay: 是。。你竟然用的第一个版本是。。。。ARCH？
<drovencrazy> bao_, 你以为移动的利润都给了谁？ 有很多是给了作出决策的那些人
<flay> 不是第一个版本 应该是第一个我认可的
<microcai> drovencrazy:  移动的利润大部分给了华尔街。
<flay> 第一个是redhat
<microcai> drovencrazy:  别忘记移动是个在美国上市的公司！
<blueghost> 好了， 不纠结这个了
<drovencrazy> microcai, 给了华尔街的就不叫利润了
<bao_> 移动的利润大部分还是归移动的老板吧
<lemonhall> flay: 好吧，实话实说，我只用过DEBIAN系列的。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是问你， 公开的东西 不一定是无条件的吗？？ 在德国
<drovencrazy> microcai, 那是正常支出 给多了也顶多算是经营不善
<flay> lemonhall: 一开始就用的rpm系列的
<microcai> drovencrazy:  具体你可以察看移动发布的财报。
<soiamso> MaskRay 你那个说法太书本了，可以基本认为还没有理解
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 呃
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 具体到 股票的数据， 这些数据 是否 是属于公众的， 还是 属于某个 交易所的。 在德国
<drovencrazy> microcai, 问题是 那个财报有没有公信力
<microcai> drovencrazy:  你认为华尔街会让一个财报造假的企业继续上市？！
<flay> bjtu的源就是牛 速度一下飙起来了 1M/s
<microcai> drovencrazy:  别当美国人是中国人
<microcai> flay:  ! kao
<bao_> RPM比dpkg的确实更成熟
<microcai> bao_ 那你是没用过 ebuild
<drovencrazy> microcai, 我在想 为什么扯到移动了
<OT_iux> TIPS: 程序员有, 中文标点恐惧症.这个坏习惯是有中国特色的, 中国程序员特有的. 任何一名优秀的我国程序员都应该可以作到区别中文标点和英文标点. 比如, 和, 还有 ’和 ‘. 真的, 当年初学编程的时候, 诸如 “error C2018: unknown character ’0xa3′” 的错误看得还不够多吗!
<bao_> 美国公司也做假账，跟中国人一个样
<microcai> bao_ 不过下场一个比一个惨
<soiamso> blueghost: 当然属于交易所的，还没有电子自动撮合交易前，是通过造市商维护的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 回答我， 帮我扫盲一下， 公开的信息，资料 是否 可以有条件 的获得。 股票的信息， 数据 是属于 公众的， 还是某个交易所的
 * drovencrazy 其实我很不愿意做愤青 但是每次看到ZF和某些垄断企业的信息 第一反映就是怀疑。。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 嗯，很迷糊地写了些东西，但不理解
<microcai> bao_ 在美国，没被抓住就可以。 在中国。抓住了也不怕。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚，我不关注这个
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是说， 从 交易所 获得这些数据 就是要交钱的啰
<bao_> 那也要看后台够不够
<microcai> blueghost:  废话，自然是交易所的。
<blueghost> microcai:) 我不懂啊， 所以才问
<microcai> blueghost:  当然，这得看法律了。 美国是规定交易数据要全部公开的。
<bao_> 微软的视窗不也是垄断吗
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 我觉得交易所的信息公布公开具体要看协议和法律
<blueghost> microcai:) soiamso 那我打消 免费 获得数据 的想法了
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 哦
<blueghost> 谢谢 各位了
<soiamso> blueghost: 在以前造市商会有交易损失的，可能收钱是习惯吧
<drovencrazy> bao_, win的垄断是建立在眼光。时机和技术上的
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<microcai> bao_ ...  他那个叫垄断？！
<drovencrazy> bao_, 移动的垄断很大一部分是建立在人脉上的 不宜样
<microcai> bao_ 别被那些愤青洗脑了。
<flay> ok sakura编好了 待我重启看效果
<bao_> 无论如何，垄断就是垄断，造成的局面都是一样的
<drovencrazy> microcai, 对比移动和win 两个地位差不多
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... ...
<alvin_rxg> flay: 重启？
<lemonhall> microcai: ..................
<drovencrazy> microcai, 有逼宫者  但明显实力不够
<blueghost> soiamso:) lemonhall 那就是说， 只能通过 服务器 处理 买来的数据， 然后 转发 到浏览器啰
<microcai> drovencrazy:  移动那个是政治垄断的产物。
<bao_> 那不同，移动绝对是富可敌国的，哪是微软能比的
<lemonhall> microcai: 垄断是有定义的。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 可以计算出来的。。。。
<flay_> 果然是版本的问题。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想 如果 是从 浏览器 读取数据， 可能卷商 不会允许把
<happyaron> edison0354: ping
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 有  Linux 在，  windows 就不算垄断 :D
<happyaron> edison0354: 我merge了一份
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么收钱呢
<flay_> 现在可以放心的干掉gnome-terminal
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不一定，随你。。。。只是你游览器一定读不了卷商的数据。。。。
<soiamso> blueghost: 不是实时的一般就免费了
<happyaron> edison0354: 53 translated, 15 fuzzy, 87 untranslated
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<microcai> lemonhall:  如果 M$ 算垄断，那 apple 就不知道要垄断多少倍了
<blueghost> 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 因为卷商的协议估计压根就不是INTERLNET
<blueghost> 我再去了解一下
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 传文本的
<happyaron> edison0354: 但是换行可能不对,文件你要不要?
<drovencrazy> microcai, ms的垄断是很正常的 只能说某些公司不给力 或者不愿和他争
<lemonhall> microcai: 垄断的具体定义是要算市场集中度的。。。。但是你首先要界定市场
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 也对， 技术上 也做不了 从浏览器 直接读取
<lemonhall> microcai: 所以说，这些问题还是。。比较。。。人文化的
<microcai> lemonhall:  垄断的定义不是市场占有率 ... 而是看是否妨碍竞争。
<drovencrazy> microcai, 你说 TX算不算垄断
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但要 通过服务器 再 转发一次， 太恶心了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不是，我现在根本就是怀疑人家是走专线给你传数据，或者是用加密的方式，或者压根就是用一切古怪的方式再给你发送文本
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<microcai> drovencrazy:  TX 算个毛垄断。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 通过服务器 再 转发一次， 太恶心了
<lemonhall> microcai: 这个。。。各国法律不同，看你怎么算了。。不讨论这种模糊问题
<microcai> lemonhall:  人家美国高级法院已经说了 M$ 不是垄断。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看你的数据量的，客户端就1万个。。也没啥
<blueghost> microcai:) 一句话， 创新 就是为了垄断， 至少 在 后来者 赶上来 前，就是垄断。 就看你 这个创新 能维持多长的垄断时间
<lemonhall> microcai: 这种问题你要用时间的长河去说
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是这个， 就是这个方式让我 恶心
<drovencrazy> microcai, ms垄断叫本事
<lemonhall> microcai: 同性恋问题更讨厌，再说最高法院也是分党派的。。烦着呢。。。。
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) ms 就是 有能力 垄断 的时间长。 在 刚创新 到现在。 不断加 东西， 企图 甩开 竞争者
<drovencrazy> microcai, 像百度等的垄断就是纯靠第三方运作了
<microcai> lemonhall:  drovencrazy 不用纠结了。M$ 不是垄断， intel 不是垄断。 移动是垄断，电信是垄断，中石油是垄断。懂不！
<lemonhall> microcai: 法律上说你不是垄断，经济学不一定卖你的帐。。对吧。。所以。。。不好说，按市场集中度来说，日用消费品市场，奢侈品市场的集中度的标准都不一样。。。
<drovencrazy> microcai,  这个垄断不令人反感
<lemonhall> microcai: 有一些行业甚至只要有两家，他们就说那不叫垄断。。这个实在不好说。。。语境不同，没办法说清楚
<bao_> 你就知道MS垄断没有用人脉？
<microcai> lemonhall:  经济学里没有垄断， OK! 垄断是个法律概念。 而且是个自由市场环境下的法律概念。如果没有自由市场，没有法律，就没有垄断。
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔。。。。经济学里有垄断的概念啊
<lemonhall> microcai: 我就是学经济的啊
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 但是 捆绑 windows 上的ie.就是垄断。 因为ie不是 因为他的什么创新 或什么特色来取得 的市场 地位的， 只是因为 windows 的优势而获得的
<drovencrazy> bao_, 至少我知道win崛起的时候没有别的产品可以和他竞争
<microcai> lemonhall:  你看的是哪门子的邪魔外道的书啊
<mofli> lol
<bao_> 垄断就是垄断，有啥好争议的
<mofli> microcai: 你看 blueghost 说的
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔。。。。。。
<microcai> blueghost:  呵呵。 那是你被媒体洗脑了
<microcai> blueghost:  IE 那个时候有竞争者的。
 * lemonhall 表示，不讨论这个问题了
<drovencrazy> bao_, 额 原先可能是 但是现在垄断地位已经没有了
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 移动， 中石油 也不是因为 他的什么 创新 或特色而获得的市场 地位。 而是 因为中国的 行政， 棒上共党 而来的， 所以 是垄断
<mofli> microcai:  <- 这家伙是愤青。
<chue> 貌似占有率一高就是垄断了
 * microcai mofli:  我是有资产阶级自由意识的人。
<drovencrazy> bao_, 我从来鄙视移动+百度+腾讯三大恶棍
<blueghost> microcai:) 问题 是他不是靠他自身获得的， 而是 因为 windows的。 所以要剥离他， 让他在没有 windows 下与竞争者 竞争。
<microcai> drovencrazy:   百度有毛好BS的。
<mofli> microcai: 有啥意识，你也是愤青类。
<lemonhall> microcai: 垄断是一个客观事实，当时的IE一来是有竞争者的，但是对方告的不是它的市场份额高了，而是不正当竞争
<alvin_rxg> microcai: blueghost: 俩先蹲班房面壁去
<microcai> drovencrazy:  人家适应中国政府罢了。
<lemonhall> microcai: 反垄断只是在反不正当竞争，比如托拉斯，比如微软的这种捆绑行为
<blueghost> microcai:) 如果依然 是占据 绝大多数市场份额， 就算百分百，也不是 垄断
<blueghost> microcai:) 问题 是他不是靠他自身获得的， 而是 因为 windows的。 所以要剥离他， 让他在没有 windows 下与竞争者 竞争。
<blueghost> microcai:) 如果依然 是占据 绝大多数市场份额， 就算百分百，也不是 垄断
<microcai> lemonhall:  你没地方告才是真正的垄断。
<tone>  - -
<drovencrazy> microcai, 形而上学的话来说 没有社会责任感  这点适用于大部分报纸
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: microcai: 一个学会计的， 一个主动辍学的  =.=
<drovencrazy> microcai, 当然 从经济学方面来看 这也算成功学案例了
<lemonhall> microcai: 我说了，真的，垄断在经济学里，只是指一个企业在一个时长里的市场集中度超过一定的限度，这是一种现象。。。。
<microcai> drovencrazy:  不要离开政治谈经济 .....
<lemonhall> microcai: 法律上的垄断带有控告的意味。。。
<blueghost> microcai:) 就是 说， 垄断 不是 看他是不是 占据多大市场， 而是看他占据的市场是不是 充分竞争得来的。 最后 IE 依然打败所有竞争者， 也是他应得的
<lemonhall> microcai: 是说你做了使用了不正当的方式和竞争对手竞争
 * mofli 围观 2 掐 1。
<lemonhall> microcai: 自由经济从不是说不希望你做大做强，而是鼓励你做大做强
<microcai> lemonhall:   呵呵。起码垄断是个法律概念。 你的书就知道讲似是而非的概念。
<drovencrazy> microcai, 首先是政治导向错误 才有了某些公司 这里谈垄断首先是批判一些政策
 * alvin_rxg 围观两个年纪大的欺负年纪小的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对
<lemonhall> microcai: 而且，自由经济需要的就是保护你做大做强的法律，所以就有了反托拉斯法案
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对
<microcai> lemonhall:  只要是合法就可以。当然，像天朝那种保护奸商的法律就算了。
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 顶
<lemonhall> microcai: 反垄断法不是反“企业不能成为超级巨人”
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 开始改 haskeline 了吗?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 正确
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 非常正确
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 看不懂那個庫，我決定還是再多學學。
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 世说心语
<lemonhall> microcai: 而且反对，你使用“不正当的手段”，成为这个市场里的巨人
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, microcai 你们两个的观点有冲突？
<microcai> lemonhall:  摆脱。反垄断的意思是要保护自由市场，而不是反做大做强
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 把那個庫的代碼下下來，發現不少的 import 我還沒有接觸過。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔，我研究过电信市场垄断。。。。看得是日本京都大学一个博士的毕业论文。。。真是又臭又长
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对， 反对 soiamso 使用“不正当的手段”， 成为这个市场里的巨人
<MaskRay> 网络挂了。。
<bao_> 人家垄断是人家的远见，别发酸啊
<bao_> 有本事你也垄断一样
<lemonhall> microcai: 你说的和我一个意思啊。。。
 * microcai lemonhall  又发现了五毛
<bao_> 我到时来给你做牛做马
<microcai> lemonhall:  参考鸡蛋
<bao_> 我就没那本事了
<blueghost> bao_:) 对。 lemonhall 你有本事 做中石油啊
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 我至少先把 bytestring 了解了解再說吧……現在的水平太挖了。
<lemonhall> microcai: 反垄断就是保护自由时长的啊，所以控告微软垄断，就是在控告微软妨碍了自由市场啊
 * mofli 发现另外一个愤青加入 bao_。现在直播 2 掐 2.
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 你终于懂了。。。你是在阐述垄断 microcai 是在表述一些个人观点
<microcai> lemonhall:  这鸡蛋真难吃。 有本身你生个好吃的。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 我也是改这个库的时候学的。
<mofli> drovencrazy: 这句说对了
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呵呵。
<drovencrazy> bao_, 你有够强的人脉 你也可以 大环境决定了
 * lemonhall 唔，很好很好。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 控告微软， 是控告微软 利用现有的 市场地位，或者给回扣的方式，让 电脑预装 windows
<bao_> 不懂有啥好酸的，别人赚到是别人的本事，这社会都是只看结果不管过程的
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ,,, 囧 。 理解王岁
<hymnusalae> bao_, 你可以試試看讓雙匯把所有的豬肉都壟斷了，你試試？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: template haskell 就更难的，那个库比较少这些东西
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 後設編程嗎……那個距離我還太遠了些。
 * lemonhall 不说了，我现在真的是年纪够大了
<bao_> 我都说了我没那本事啊
<microcai> lemonhall:   ,...
<blueghost> bao_:) 因为中国就是急功近利的， 不看过程只看 结果
<bao_> 要不我还来这瞎侃
<microcai> hymnusalae:  都说了 他是个五毛。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 几年前如果我见到 microcai 这样的，我估计血压都会上升
 * drovencrazy 我觉得讨论垄断 要分国内国外  这是两条不同的路 完全没有可比性  腾讯要放在国外早5年就会赔死
<lemonhall> blueghost: 现在对我的心情一点儿都没有影响。。。。真是奇迹
<lemonhall> blueghost: 原来这就是年纪啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 反對把五毛的名字往其它人身上挂。
<soiamso> blueghost:  商业都是只看结果的，现实就是这么残酷
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 你老了
<microcai> drovencrazy:  也不能这样说。 人家 TX 也是国外上市的。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果 几年前看到你， 我也血压上升
<mofli> lemonhall: 你多大？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 自由主義者要學會容忍其它觀點。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ... 好把 spy
<lemonhall> mofli: 28
<chue> 不要乱用五毛
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ... 好把 spy ， 这个名字好吧？
<hymnusalae> ……
<drovencrazy> microcai, 上市能代表什么呢？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 没错，正确。 但是 法律是看你 赚钱的过程是不是合法
<microcai> hymnusalae:  不是。我是提醒你ta是 spy
<mofli> 28。如花的年龄啊。 lemonhall :D
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 28 你果然老了
<MaskRay`> 总算正常了。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 几年前我在网上和别人论战，最后气得我最后嘴唇都颤抖，晚上都睡不好
<flay_> checkinstall 试了一下 果然可以
<mofli> ~~
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……我看 shizhao 被罵五毛也有類似感覺。
<lemonhall> flay_: 你终于醒悟了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那 早熟， 几年前 我还不会 和别人说呢。 现在 彩绘睡不好
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: ??? shizhao ???
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 但是事後就知道，人各有想法。
<drovencrazy> microcai, 上市只能证明他搜刮了足够的钱 而从来不问途径是什么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那 你早熟， 几年前 我还不会 和别人说呢。 现在 彩绘睡不好
 * desksong 撸管者自重
<flay_> 还不错
<microcai> lemonhall:  ...  看老我年纪也大了啊！ 我都已经一整年不知道生气是神吗了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那 你早熟， 几年前 我还不会 和别人说呢。 现在 我才 睡不好
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, wikipedia 中文的一個管理員。
<hymnusalae> Guest63669, 你怎麽這麽悲劇呢？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 什么？有什么故事么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我耍了一个小心眼
<lemonhall> blueghost: ???
<microcai> drovencrazy:  海外上市的意思是，他从用户那里捞钱。 A 股上市的意思是，他从股民那里刮钱。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 自己去看吧，故事太長了，就是那個第4次罷免案扯皮扯也來的。
<blueghost> <lemonhall> microcai: 而且反对，你使用“不正当的手段”，成为这个市场里的巨人
<hymnusalae> microcai, +1
<blueghost> <blueghost> lemonhall:) 对， 反对 soiamso 使用“不正当的手段”， 成为这个市场里的巨人
<drovencrazy> microcai, 我和你还是没冲突
<microcai> drovencrazy:  yep
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我输入法有问题，我是说，而是反对，你使用【不正当的手段】，成为这个市场的巨人。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 开个玩笑
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不过谁都没看出来
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。
<MaskRay> soiamso, hymnusalae: 应该正常了。。
<bao__> 不正当，意思就是被发现不用枪毙的
<bao__> 正当，意思就是被发现不用枪毙的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呵呵。
<blueghost> :)
<microcai> lemonhall:  当然，在中国和美国，对 【不正当的手段】 定义和容忍度是不一样的。
<drovencrazy> 有GFW+协调局，垄断其实就是很简单的事情
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://www.douban.com/note/142388461/
<soiamso> blueghost: 现在商业都是开 “结果管理” 的课程，工厂用的关键点控制
<drovencrazy> 驴爸都能卖4KW 真是只有想不到了
<lemonhall> microcai: 恩恩是。。。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我不是说了吗， 商业是关心结果
<blueghost> soiamso:) 但法律不是
<microcai> blueghost:  中国，商业就是法律。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 如果你的函数在一个 monad 里面，就能使用 monad 中的变量以及函数。
<lei`> archlinux gnome3 用什么网络管理器好啊？
<microcai> blueghost:  我的意思是，法律也不管你的过程
<blueghost> microcai:) 好吧， 你说的是中国把
<drovencrazy> microcai, 中国 人就是法律 法律就是商业 转化率相当高
<soiamso> blueghost: 法律都是事后法，结果产生了才开始追究。
<leni> 这里有人用debian 6 kde环境的吗？有很棘手的问题
<blueghost> soiamso:) 所以需要有你 过程的记录
<blueghost> soiamso:) 例如会计
<MaskRay> soiamso: 嗯
<blueghost> soiamso:) 商品有制造商的 条形码
<soiamso> blueghost: 过程是调查出来的，用来看看你有没有“故意”
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你是会计？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 可以结果发生后， 回索到过去
<blueghost> soiamso:) 是啊
<microcai> blueghost:  在中国，会计就是个明显的垄断。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你不是也说 是过程吗。 就算它是 调查出来的
<lemonhall> soiamso: 估计是很高端的会计了吧，会HASKELL。。。四大？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 不是，没有那关系，也没有做数的心思
<microcai> blueghost:  你会算术，会法律，都没用。 你有证才行。开店自己报税？ no no no , 你得叫有证的人给你报税
<soiamso> blueghost: 但是法律还是追究结果
<blueghost> soiamso:) 和我说的，法律 关心的是过程 有冲突吗？ 不就是 看你过程 有过错吗？ 就算是 调查 出来的
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 豆瓣这个太哲学了 估计马上会被评为装逼文
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 因为它没有解决任何问题
<soiamso> lemonhall: 毕业很久了，会计的话哪有心思看 haskell ?
<blueghost> microcai:) 有什么问题吗？ 都是什么专业做什么
<microcai> blueghost:  问题就在这里。给会计的开销有很多时候是不必要的。
<microcai> blueghost:  所以会计就是个寄生虫。
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 他？他在和牛博的人对着写。。。
<blueghost> microcai:) 不聊了， 思维跳的太大了。 跟不上了
<drovencrazy> microcai, 这么生猛的观点 围观
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 哦  真是 闲着蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 老了哦
 * lemonhall 今天的话题怎么这么杂。。。
<blueghost> 我看看 开始是聊什么 聊到这的
<microcai> drovencrazy: ;)
<soiamso> microcai: 如果都有 BI的话，电脑就能记帐了，会计就是一个做数的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 罪魁祸首是你！！！！！！！11
<microcai> soiamso:  会计和党委的作用是一样的。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看到了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你在哪里谈什么公开。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好了
<soiamso> microcai: 用税控机的商场会计能做什么数 ？
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 证券交易所信息公开
<lemonhall> .................
<microcai> soiamso:  所以啊，会计==税控机
<lemonhall> 好了，明天ubuntu.cn就被墙。。。。
<microcai> soiamso: 既然税控机是寄生虫，会计也是哦。
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 公开的吗？
 * lemonhall 可喜可贺。。。。。。。。
<drovencrazy> lug
<desksong> ubuntu.org.cn
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 是啊， 开始我不懂 证卷的 信息数据 是否是公开的，还是交易所的
<soiamso> microcai: 就是骗股东，或税局的
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 好了， 知道了， 我去干正事了
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 我记得开始讨论这个公开是否应该有偿
<blueghost> soiamso:) QQ 用什么
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 是的， 开始我纠结的是， 公开的 信息或数据 是否是可以无条件获取的
<chue> 话题跑的好远
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 合理避税没什么不好
<drovencrazy> 为什么我lug这么多
<microcai> drovencrazy:  能避税就避税。
<blueghost> soiamso:) QQ 用什么
<blueghost> eva 好像很久没更新了
<drovencrazy> blueghost, webqq2.0 那输入法很不错
<blueghost> 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: WEBQQ吧。。。你这个大叔，真是。。，快去做些事情吧。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: pidgin -> libqq，目前可以用了
<lei`> blueghost: 我也在等eva啊
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 我还是暂时 用webqq吧。 给那个人回个画
<drovencrazy> 从qq这点来说 非win系统在国内到了根本没法用的地步
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: libqq 还不支持图片和文件
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没问题， 只是回个话。我现在连手机都没有
<alvin_rxg> 手机都没……
<Loongjiang> drovencrazy: 也不尽佐料
<karpar> n年了都未曾见过第三方qq客户端实现过图片发送/接受的吧
<lei`> 发短信好了，用什么qq
<blueghost> webqq 好难登
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 恩恩恩
<lei`> 用飞信多好啊，
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... 我觉得是人的教育和思维决定了 Linux 寸步难行。不是 QQ
<drovencrazy> Loongjiang, 什么？
<chue> blueghost:生活中不用手机？
<blueghost> chue:) 欠费，懒得冲
<drovencrazy> microcai, 我是否可以说 linux生不逢时 如果它在win之前流行的话 就没问题了
<microcai> drovencrazy: .... linux 确实在 win 流行之前就有了 ....
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 用什么qq啊
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 你是认真的，还是。。。再说反话？
<lingo0o> 是不是Linux的力量不够壮大？
<microcai> drovencrazy:  win 流行是在  win95 发布了吧？ 那个时候已经有 Linux 发行版了
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 认真的 很苦恼 很多时候不得不从ubuntu里面切换出去到win7
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 看看开源软件文集吧。。。
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 如果 是 gui 的话， 很多都是 抄 windows 的啊。 windows 没流行,linux 抄谁去
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 那个文集还是不错的，讲了很多历史
<microcai> blueghost:  +1
<lemonhall> blueghost: 抄苹果啊
<microcai> lemonhall:  那个时候苹果快死了
<lei`> 如果腾讯支持linux的话对linux 贡献是很大的
<microcai> lei`:  我认为=0
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<ofan> lei`: 不偷东西就不错了,不指望能贡献
<microcai> ofan:  +11
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 看历史真的没有用 只能让人越来越沮丧
 * lemonhall 不讨论这类坑了。。。。
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 microcai 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 microcai 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<metbsd> 腾讯忙着开发qq2013呢，还支持linux.
<lei`> microcai: 有的人就是因为没有qq才不用linux的
<blueghost> microcai -1000000
<drovencrazy> 又被我水了 不好意思
<microcai> lei`:  那它也会因为没有 360 而不用 linux
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 还是去看看吧。。看完之后我终于明白了一件事情。。。为何LINUX会兴起了
<lei`> microcai: 是啊，要是都用irc就好了
<metbsd> 还有些人因为没有QVOD,网银，阿里旺旺，微软办公室，而不用linux的
<flybug> linux本来就不是给初级用户用的吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 用 libqq.. code.google.com => libqq-pidgin
<microcai> lei`:  Linux 缺的不只 qq.
<ofan> lei`: 先让qq用户都用正版windows再来讨论qq for linux~~
<kenifanying> metbsd,QVOD？o(∩∩)o...哈哈…………………………很搞笑……
 * lemonhall LINUX兴起的一大原因是，UNIX太神经了。。。。。版权问题多少年都没折腾清楚。。。。。。。。。。
<microcai> ofan:  正解
<metbsd> linux缺的东西太多太多
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 一本书？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 要编译的吗
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 开源软件文集，里面都是大牛写得。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: unix是at&t的产品
<metbsd> linux的GPL版权也不见得多好
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 有点夸张吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你可以下载现成的 bin 文件，也可以自己编译
<microcai> metbsd:  缺太多有2个原因： 1 内斗，参考 KDE 和 GNOME , 2 是没钱
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 还是有点麻烦
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 唔。。。EMACS的作者，LINUS，还有GCC的几个作者，ORELLY的老板。。。TCP/IP的发明人，IETF工程组的人。。。
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: PERL的发明人。。。
<blueghost> google code 好像有点不正常
<ofan> emacs貌似不是linus写的..
<metbsd> KDE斗gnome？那fluxbox斗windowmaker? zsh斗bash??
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 还有那个自封为人类学家的，大教堂与集市的作者。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: svn checkout http://libqq-pidgin.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ libqq-pidgin-read-only
<lemonhall> ofan: 我用错标点了，应该用；
<chue> lemonhall:我在看《unix编程哲学》，讲unix的历史是个纠结过程
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 表示缺货
<OT_iux> 话说，总是有人跟我说“升级有风险，操作需谨慎！”
<metbsd> 我看应该是ubuntu斗fedora,debian斗rhel
<OT_iux> 但是Ubuntu升级不是直接点那个发行版升级的按钮么……
<microcai> metbsd:  相同的软件被重复的发明。
<OT_iux> 怎么个谨慎操作法……
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 值得一看。。。。最后附录还有一篇当年linus和他教授，就是minix作者在新闻组上的一段舌战
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) google code 有 git 的吗
<metbsd> 每次的升级都是有风险的
 * drovencrazy linux之所以缺这么多软件 最大的原因是无例可图
<microcai> drovencrazy:  呵呵。是啊
<metbsd> 最大原因是Linux没几个人用
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 看完后觉得还是不错的
<microcai> drovencrazy:  所以只有 system, 没 app.
<OT_iux> 我似乎之前从10.04升级10.10的时候，升着升着，啥也没做，也没错误提示，升级后就没法进系统了……
<drovencrazy> metbsd, 恶性循环
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 有用的软件好像都不怎么缺……
<OT_iux> 然后只好重装
<microcai> OT_iux:  linux 就是太难用了。所以没人用
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没
<cfy> 有没有人用过evernote?
<tusooa> \e9nd, 发现/var没有空间了...
<microcai> OT_iux:  简单的升级都能升出病来。
<MaskRay> microcai: 有些还是不错的，引入竞争机制。不过我觉得 vala 真是个没意义的产品
<OT_iux> microcai: 额……您的意思是骂我不是人吗？
<kenifanying> microcai,众口难调，unix或者linux的好处就是做同样一件事情，可以有很多种选择……
<lemonhall> MaskRay: ............
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 专业性的东西一个没有 比如我需要autocad ug pro-e
<tusooa> ● du -sh /var/cache/pacman
<tusooa> 4.5G    /var/cache/pacman
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 我喜欢VALA啊。。
<tusooa> 这...
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 恩，我觉得是，做一个软件，N个人开发N个，而不是合作开发一个。
<alvin_rxg> tusooa: pacman -Sc
<metbsd> linux开发者总是意识不到：大部分电脑使用者，并不是计算机学生，也不是IT工作者，更不是计算机科学家
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 反正都是基于GI技术的。。无所谓啊
<microcai> drovencrazy:  问你，有的话你会付费不？
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 我用 达索特的那个CAD，用Inkscape，用gimp。 我园林设计专业的
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 不了解 GI 。。。
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 那是你没找到替代的……
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 小O 真可爱
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 如果要工业射击的CAD，也有另外一个 OpenDWG 旗下的软件
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: s/射击/设计/
<lemonhall> MaskRay: http://yurinfore.blogspot.com/2010/09/seedkit-web-technology-desktop.html
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 谢谢
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 这个。。。
<microcai> metbsd:  他们是义务劳动，所以没人考虑这些。只有非义务劳动才会有人考虑非计算机专业用户
<kenifanying> microcai,unix跟linux上的东西很多都是个人兴趣开发的，所以很多都是经典中的经典……比如vim,emacs……
<lemonhall> MaskRay: http://yurinfore.blogspot.com/
<microcai> kenifanying:  vim 和 emacs 就是嘎渣。
<tusooa> sudo mv -v /var/cache/pacman/* /home/cache/pacman
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 这个。。。作者的第一篇的PPT里表述得很好，基于GI技术的语言
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 如果整合好了，那就是和。NET平台下差不多了，最后大家用什么语言来开发桌面程序都是无所谓的了
<kenifanying> microcai, o(∩∩)o...哈哈，我第一次用emacs的时候因为不知道怎么退出，强制关机了都……
<OT_iux> microcai: 你专门到Ubuntu频道来群嘲的么？
<alvin_rxg> tusooa: 那你是不是还要把 pacman 的 CacheDir 改了呢？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: DBUS/GI，这是GNOME对于开发人员来说，两个非常关键的计数
<microcai> kenifanying:  不符合人类直觉的软件都是 垃圾。
<lemonhall> MaskRay: /计数/技术
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: 对.
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 好吧，我错了。。
<alvin_rxg> =。=
<OT_iux> microcai: 你的嘲讽水平挺高……是不是小时候听的骂比较多
<kenifanying> microcai,  鼠标点击一下cut/paste就是好软件？
 * microcai  747 之父说，逃生门要是还要TMD狗屁手册才会打开，那就是设计失败@
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么启动啊
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 没有说你错，只是向你介绍两个非常令人感到欣慰的技术，这样GNOME的GI技术的引入，第一次有可能打破各种语言之间的藩篱
<microcai> lemonhall:  你说的是 gobject-introspection ?
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 哪一篇？
<lemonhall> microcai: 恩。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: make 完了？复制它下面的 .libs/libqq.so 到 /usr/lib/purple-2 或者 ~/.purple/plugins/
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 然后重启 pidgin 就可以直接使用 qq2010 了
<microcai> lemonhall:  又是一个重复发明轮子的东西。 本质上和 OCX 没区别。
<blueghost> microcai:) 对，知道-为什么一个 经过彻底消毒，保证无任何 细菌病毒 的蟑螂给你， 还是吃不下。 人的天性已经告诉你， 这样恶心的东西 一定不能吃的
<lemonhall> microcai: dbus/gobject-introspection 这两个东西还是很有用处的东西
<kenifanying> microcai,社区有这个人力资源……比win下只能用某某某好……
<tusooa> ...
<lemonhall> microcai: 统一接口啊，这样PYTHON/VALA/JS/PERL语言不用再去维护一大堆针对于GTK/GIO等等的绑定了
<blueghost> microcai:) 某种气味 为什么让你 恶心， 一定会 避开。 因为 直觉告诉你， 这种味道的东西一定有毒 或者 危险
<blueghost> microcai:) 所以你说的很对， 不符合人类直觉的软件都是 垃圾。
<microcai> blueghost:  所以啊，软件设计起来一定要凭借直觉就能使用
<drovencrazy> microcai, 你又说什么了
<microcai> drovencrazy:  没什么。
<lemonhall> microcai: 有了gobject-introspection技术，虽然不是什么新的，技术，但是可以让每个语言社区不再去做重复性的工作了。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我没有pidgin，居然 他也能安装
<OT_iux> microcai: 每个人直觉不一样，比如在斯里兰卡、印度、尼泊尔等国,人们以摇头表示同意,点头表示不同意
<microcai> OT_iux:  ...  所以软件是不可能 *通用* 的/
<kenifanying> microcai,习惯问题，大家一般都是从win转到linux的，所以win先入为主，就有部分是习惯了linux不会用win的……
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 像 hymnusalae 说的那样，先把 makefile 那套东西解决掉
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 所以， 不同的人， 喜欢的软件不同
<OT_iux> microcai: 简单直观的不一定功能全，功能多的不一定能简单直观
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: configure 忘了这个 deps 了吧。不过它的 svn 里边已经带了 部分libpurple 了……
<OT_iux> microcai: 恩，所以谁喜欢就谁用就好了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<OT_iux> microcai: 没必要说什么是垃圾
<metbsd> 这些国家都是中国要收拾的吧
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 什么 scons autotools cmake 直接为了生成 make 而做的东西
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 什么 scons autotools cmake 为了生成 make 而做的东西
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 但是linux要发展 必须要适应用户的习惯
<microcai> OT_iux:  ...  我觉得没有说功能和直观冲突吧？！
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, linux没有苹果那种魄力
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 唔。。。MAKEFILE。。。。。。。。。
<kenifanying> microcai,习惯了后就能凭直觉用vim跟emacs，想干嘛就干嘛，那该怎么评价？
<mofli> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8000/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=309740、
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 那是 泛泛的讲法。 就是说 符合自己直觉的，就不是垃圾， 对于另一个不符合他直觉的人，就是垃圾
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 这个东西怎么了？
<metbsd> 苹果是商业的，linux是瞎胡闹的
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 我说的是，要让没用过的人用上。
<drovencrazy> microcai, +1这也是我的愿望 让大家都用
<MaskRay> lemonhall: configure 的依赖和包管理的依赖合并起来
<blueghost> 我觉得 windows 是个垃圾， 但对于另一些人说， "linux 才是垃圾呢“
<microcai> blueghost:  所以 windows 还有那么多粉丝啊
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 那些个发行版的重新打包发布都是类似重复造轮子的举动
<edison0354> blueghost: win本来就是个垃圾
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看我说话，两边 都不得罪吧
<microcai> blueghost:  自然， linux 粉丝也不少
<microcai> MaskRay:  +1
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 垃圾怎么定义 从某一方面来说 ipad2也是垃圾 不还是很多人付账
<samuelololol> 讨论的这么热烈阿~~~~
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 唔。。这个倒是真得很有道理。。。。
<OT_iux> blueghost,microcai: 所以软件这个东西，就是萝卜青菜各有所爱，谁喜欢就谁用就好了。我提了一个我在使用Linux的时候遇到的困难， microcai 就回复说“ linux 就是太难用了。所以没人用”，这是很不负责任的言论，而且我觉得是对我的侮辱
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 付账的人 不会认为 ipad2 是垃圾
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。我是不是早衰了？对这类讨论根本无兴趣
 * microcai 只有 Gentoo 的包才不是重复发明。 gentoo 的包本质上就是个自动 configure make make install 脚步。
<lingo0o> OT_iux, 说的太有意思了
 * microcai 只有 Gentoo 的包才不是重复发明。 gentoo 的包本质上就是个自动 configure make make install 脚本。
<blueghost> :)
<OT_iux> microcai: 我希望你不要继续在 #Ubuntu 频道侮辱Linux使用者，谢谢。
<blueghost> OT_iux:) ...................
<kenifanying> microcai,不同意你的观点,我的易用性与简单的定义跟你的有点冲突……
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 你看 configure，看了下，到处是 sed aws ls 检查这个地方那个地方有没有什么文件，各种测试（包括生成个 .c 让 gcc）编译下直接的，各种乱七八糟的 hacks
<microcai> OT_iux:  ... ...  喜欢用就好了啊。管我说什么呢。
<drovencrazy> OT_iux, 不要激动，microcai喜欢表达一些激进观点
<microcai> drovencrazy: +1
<kenifanying> OT_iux，+1
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 先装libqq在装pid 没问题的吧
<microcai> kenifanying:  你的定义某些不一样，但是很多地方都是一样的。有很多本质上的相同点。
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 的确，项目管理上，真的是一堆让人费解，这么多年都是这样。。。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 这种东西直接在保管里层面解决不好吗
<microcai> blueghost:  不可以。
 * mofli 支持微菜，没有微菜，就不热闹
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<microcai> mofli:  谢谢
<blueghost> microcai:) 那我还要装一次？？
<kenifanying> microcai,好吧，反驳你还找不到词汇，看来还得混上些时间……
<microcai> blueghost:  ... ... 你没有 pidgin 怎么可能装的上 pidgin
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 先是先发现 makefile 不够用，用 configure 生成，又是觉得这个不好，有了 scons cmake 这堆莫名其妙的东西
<microcai> blueghost:  ... ... 你没有 pidgin 怎么可能装的上 libqq
 * drovencrazy  单从易用性来说 我觉得itunes是我见过最全面的播放器 而且数据足够安全 虽然代码垃圾
<kenifanying> 不过挺喜欢microcai这类的，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<chue> mofli:很爱热闹
<lemonhall> MaskRay: Autotools是干嘛的？
<microcai> MaskRay:  不是 makefile 不好用，而是不容易移植。
<MaskRay> gentoo 这样挺好，没打包再发布
<microcai> MaskRay:  你写死了 gcc , 人家要是没有 gcc 呢？
<mofli> drovencrazy: 没觉得好啊。界面找按键都困难
<blueghost> microcai:) 问题就是 我没有pidgin 我却装上了 libqq。 alvin_rxg 说是依赖没弄好
<mofli> blueghost: ..
<microcai> blueghost:  ... 对的。打包的人疏忽了
<drovencrazy> linux确实不易使用  又有几成人懂命令行 几成人喜欢用命令行
<blueghost> microcai:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你有这些折腾时间。。都已经给你的客户发完信息了！！！！！！！！！！！
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 现在装了 libpurple 和 pidgin 之后，libqq 得重新装一遍
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<MaskRay> microcai: 这个也是，如果有一个一开始设计非常完善易用的包管理，从 unix 早期就开始用这个，还有什么跨平台问题
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还要装 libpurple????
 * kenifanying 从简单性和易用性来说，vim跟emacs才真正符合习惯……（偶现在是个vim党，为了不得罪emacs党，也梢上emacs）
<lemonhall> blueghost: 要是有你这些折腾时间我WINXP都装好，估计都虚拟出来一个QQ了
<drovencrazy> mofli, 该有的功能都有了 很多功能比如我要改一个专辑的名字什么的 点一下鼠标就ok了
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 刚在果园碰到一个脑残教主，还没缓过来，又在linux频道碰到吐糟linux的，我一时转不过来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我喜欢 折腾
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 我先一边休息去，就当没看到
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我觉得你比我年轻。。。。。。。。。
 * blueghost 啦啦~啦啦~， 我就爱蛋疼， 你管我啊
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我们找小O玩去。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还要装 libpurple????
<mofli> drovencrazy: 那死DRM的软件，自动把我的电影都删除了。我再也不用这了。 lol
<microcai> MaskRay:  就是。不过那个时候没有标准。 RPM 和 deb 也是N种包格式中脱颖而出罢了。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: pidgin 需要 libpurple，如果有 libpurple 的话
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你直接装 pidgin 吧，libpurple 会依赖上的
<drovencrazy> mofli，何必用drm的呢 自己找的盗版多好用
<microcai> alvin_rxg:   pidgin 就是 libpurple ....
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 看 distro 的……
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  NC 的 debian 非要分开打包。
<mofli> drovencrazy: 额。你没明白drm啊。
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://dl.dbank.com/c01k1ae2yn
<alvin_rxg> microcai: archlinux 也分开的
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  gentoo 没。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好像是有了
<drovencrazy> mofli, 我是说 何必用带drm的东西。。。
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 分开后，empathy 和 pidgin 可以独立安装了呀
 * edison0354 欢迎大家帮忙试读GNOME3.0的release note，http://dl.dbank.com/c01k1ae2yn，Linux可用yelp打开看
<edison0354> lemonhall: 用yelp打开～
<mofli> microcai: 践兔的，在这里被打到很多次了。现在就省你了。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没见到 qq
 * kenifanying 那些个折腾Q的真的很需要的话安装个VirtualBox然后安装个d版的xp,里面安装个q不简单？
<soiamso> 主要在linux 开发软件会被要求开放源代码，所以没有公司开发大型社交类软件
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 慢慢找
<drovencrazy> mofli, 我有20多G 的音乐 觉得只能用itunes管理最方便
<microcai> alvin_rxg:   ... ...  pidgin 才多大。 主要是 libpurple.so 的体积。 debian 是本末倒置
<mofli> drovencrazy: itunes就是drm的产物啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 还有 c++ 什么的，要是一开始就有 gc lambda (algebraic data type) 等，为什么还要 c# 这种东西。我只是幻想，希望有个更完美的世界
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 真的没有
<drovencrazy> mofli, 但是里面确实都是从网上搞的盗版。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
 * edison0354 稍等下我换个网盘发……
<MaskRay> mofli: 打倒你
<kenifanying> soiamso,这个不对吧，支持linux又不要你都GPL,matlab也支持的呀……
<mofli> drovencrazy: 没自动删除你的盗版？你试试电影
<microcai> MaskRay:  有了你我的努力，这个时间就离完美更近一步
<drovencrazy> mofli, 你会去itunes stores上载正版
<soiamso> MaskRay: C# 是微软看到 java 后开发的吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........
<drovencrazy> mofli, 当然没有 他敢不敢？
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 不能按大小来说的……debian 还有很多虚拟包呢……
<mofli> MaskRay: 一边去。你个半拉子践兔
<samuelololol> 同意 soiamso
<MaskRay> microcai: 但是那些个东西现在已经发展成这样了，历史包袱这么大，我们不只能凑合着用下去
<kenifanying> soiamso, 另外像msn，facebook,很多在linux都有客户端，而且很多还是开放的，主要看商家想不想做linux生意吧……
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 见过C#的介绍就是这样的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 什么东西？
 * edison0354 http://xun6.com/file/dfdb99501/%E5%AD%A6%E4%B9%A0%E8%B5%84%E6%96%99.tar.gz.html
 * edison0354 重新上传的地址
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  debian 恨不得给每个文件一个包。 还给不存在的文件一个包
<edison0354> lemonhall: gnome 3 release note啊
<alvin_rxg> yo
<MaskRay> soiamso: 。。。我这是借机表达对 c# 的唾弃。。。
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 你翻完了？ 恭喜恭喜
 * edison0354 欢迎大家帮忙试读
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 翻完以后官网又更新了一次……
<soiamso> kenifanying：只能说matlab 想进入有高速机器的大学谋取利益，但事实是，高速的机器都不用matlab
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你。。为何不找个好一些的地方放。。比如UBUNTU ONE SHARE
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 然后刚刚又改了点……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好用吗？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 就像个人恩怨。。厌恶这语言
<lemonhall> edison0354: 起码不用注册吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我装两次了，都没有
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这个xun6也不用……
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... .. 其实没多大历史包袱。 windows 一出，神吗 DOS, VMX VMS VAX ... 都死了。历史包袱？ 呵呵哪有哦！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 115不知道咋上传不了了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你这个链接下载竟然跑出来要求注册和EXE文件
<kenifanying> soiamso, 求教高速机器用的什么东东？
<drovencrazy> soiamso, matlab很好用啊 对大部分人来说
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 怎么没有……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 用那个xun6的
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, +1
<blueghost> 没有
<blueghost> 没有
<blueghost> 没有
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... 哪有。那是中国就只知道教 matlab ....
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 肯定是自己从底层设计的东西，效率高
<microcai> drovencrazy:  matlab 一般用来快速验证原先设计
<microcai> drovencrazy:  matlab 一般用来快速验证原型设计
<drovencrazy> microcai, 但是你不可否认matlab确实是很好用的数学软件
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。算了。。你还是再找一个网盘吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 账户管理里边没有？
<microcai> drovencrazy:  我觉得 matlab 不是数学软件 ... 而是实验软件 ;)
<microcai> lemonhall:  最好的网盘就是  ed2k
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我第一次发现找个网盘都这么难……
<blueghost> 没有
<microcai> edison0354:  lemonhall:  最好的网盘就是  ed2k
<^k^> blueghost: .. ..
<drovencrazy> microcai, 我不相信有更好用的软件而我们不用。。。matlab基于矩阵  怎么不算是数学软件 他就是替代原来的数学运算的e
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<kenifanying> microcai,简单，国内linux现在发展不好，就因为学校只会教win,用d版,教个linux都是古董级别的rh9
<microcai> kenifanying:  +1
<blueghost> ^k^:) ?????
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那里边有什么？
<blueghost> icq
<lemonhall> edison0354: UBUNTU ONE自带一个分享到公共领域。。你在用MAC？
<blueghost> aim
<blueghost> yahoo
<blueghost> google talk
<^k^> blueghost, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍭ 
<blueghost> ......
<blueghost> ^k^:) 什么啊
<microcai> drovencrazy:   sinlink ... matlab 一般是用来做信号处理，编码/解码 之类的好不。 还有自动控制。
<kenifanying> microcai,教我linux的居然不知道现在/目录下有media这个文件夹……,然后它的课我就再也不想听了
<edison0354> lemonhall: win，准备发115来者
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 你跟机器人较什么劲
<microcai> drovencrazy:  不过，一般实验成功后就会用 C 语言重写。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 就4个？
<mofli> kenifanying: .
<kenifanying> microcai,matlab可以做很多，信号只是很少的一部分……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我无法截屏
<kenifanying> microcai,你也EECS类专业的吧？……
<microcai> kenifanying:  问题是，没人真的拿来使用的。都是拿来 RAD .... 快速验证，之后用 C 语言重写
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 怎么会无法截屏？……
<drovencrazy> microcai, matlab绝对不只是这些 数据处理/拟合等等 我们都用这个
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.everbox.com/f/XvPmaUZYXtO3lggjdYoT6z16gx
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这个呢？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) openbox
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, +1
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... ... 我读的是英语语言文学专业
<edison0354> lemonhall: 日，限下载次数
<drovencrazy> microcai, 那是一个大工程 而且并不一定值得
<microcai> edison0354:  你搞个 ed2k 链接好了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 咋不装个截屏软件呢？ 比如 xfce4-screenshooter
<kenifanying> microcai, ？？？？？真的……这样我很好奇你怎么知道linux的，难道不是大陆的？
<edison0354> microcai: 我可供不出去源……
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, +1
<microcai> kenifanying:  .... ... 鄙人土生土长的大陆人
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 人身攻击每必要了吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我装 linuxqq了
<microcai> blueghost:  ... 可以参考我写的 ... http://code.google.com/p/prtsc/
<^k^> ⇪ title: prtsc - Prtsc - Screen cut program for my wife, Linux version - Google Project Hosting
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那是啥……
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........怎么用YELP打开，YELP没有打开这个命令啊，在CLI下？
<drovencrazy> microcai, 如果每次数据拟合 每个公式都要C 重写的话 大概9成的实验室都不合格
<microcai> edison0354:  你可以传到 VPS 上
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: openbox 里边可以这样配置个截屏软件…… http://code.bulix.org/25uxhn-79641
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 诶，我的那个“大陆……”涉及人身攻击了？真的是好奇……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<microcai> edison0354: 你到底要传神吗？
<edison0354> microcai: 其实应该传google code……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。你直接给我说命令啊
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 你们这两句话没有前后关系啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: yelp ?????
<edison0354> lemonhall: yelp ooxx.xml
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, n多EECS的人都还不知道有linux这个东东，所以好奇英语专业的怎么知道的……
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... 我说的是 RAD 验证通过了之后，要真正意义上做产品，就得 C 重写。 所以 matlab 是个实验软件。
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 话说我1999年就听说过linux了
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 假设microcai说的是真的……
<edison0354> lemonhall: https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/，丫这里竟然有我的爪机……
<lolicon> ?
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 我觉得这是一件值得自豪的事情 对吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。我打开了。。
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 不是一点点值得……
<lemonhall> edison0354: yelp release-notes.xml
<edison0354> lemonhall: 试阅吧……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 但是怎么只看到了目录。。内容没有
 * edison0354 还有谁可以帮忙看看release notes
<edison0354> lemonhall: 点目录啊
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 我两年前还不知道电脑怎么关机……
<gebjgd> edison0354, 啥玩意的？
<drovencrazy> microcai, 你说的还是很小众的一方面应用
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是用 linuxqq 吧， 很少用 qq 了
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 悲哀
<gebjgd> blueghost, web2.qq
<edison0354> gebjgd: gnome3
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 给链接
<edison0354> gebjgd: 帮查错
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... 考虑到 matlab 本身的体积。
<gebjgd> edison0354, 不用gnome
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 4G 不算很小吧
<microcai> drovencrazy:  只有学校会用了/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 点了。。然后说URI无效
<lemonhall> edison0354: 是文件夹名字有问题？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我测试没问题啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知……
<edison0354> drovencrazy: http://ubuntuone.com/p/kc0/
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 你看看能打开不……
<microcai> kenifanying:  电脑关机要做的事情可多了 ...
<drovencrazy> microcai, 问题是 学校比实验室要多很多
<microcai> kenifanying:  不知道很正常
<lemonhall> edison0354: 果然。。。。
<kenifanying> microcai, matlab 2010a的时候5个多G,下载的时候为了从网吧拷回来，硬是把fat32的U盘改成NTFS……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 解压后目录里多了一个空格。。删掉空格九OK
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，咋了？
<microcai> kenifanying:   ... ...
<edison0354> lemonhall: ?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 删哪里？我重压
<lemonhall> edison0354: Gnome 3.0 在 GNOME 项目的发展史上是一个重大的、具有里程碑意义的发行版
<desksong> bluefish2.0 太坑爹了，不支持中文输入阿
<kenifanying> microcai, 我说不知道该从开始那……虽然很可笑，但是却是两年前的事实……
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 我是 ed2k  上挂了一个月下下来的。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你不能直说啊。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你先说删哪里的空格？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，咋说？
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 先开始，再关机 ... 可笑的 UI 设计。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 对照英文的看……
<lemonhall> edison0354: Gnome 3.0 是 Gnome项目发展史上一个重大的。。。。。。。。。。。
<drovencrazy> microcai, 六维表示毫无压力
<kenifanying> microcai, 我用ed2k两个小时下的……之前用的verycd那个服务器，后面不知道怎么回事，链接不上……
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 你牛逼
<drovencrazy> microcai, 六维么。10分钟
<lemonhall> edison0354: releasenotes
<lemonhall> edison0354: 就是这个。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: GNOME 3.0 is a major milestone in the history of the GNOME Project.
<microcai> edison0354:  这个我不是已经翻译了？
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 那个要邀请，平时没什么需要，就没整了……
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你做免费翻译？
<lemonhall> edison0354: Gome3.0是Gonme项目发展史上一个重要的里程碑。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 多通顺的
<edison0354> microcai: 让他校对
<edison0354> gebjgd: 恩
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 不是很想用d版的东西，没事不用win，matlab也不再linux下安装d版
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 被逼的 我们老师布置小作业都要用
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你买正版的win就是了
<vic> project euler  很好玩
<microcai> edison0354:  恩
<vic> 我做到15题了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我的丑毛病，第二次翻译东西根本懒得理原文
<chue> exit
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 没钱呀……平常就用linux,虚拟机里面的d版win睡了好长时间了
<microcai> kenifanying:  .. 中国法律说了，以学习的名义使用安装软件可以不付钱 .
<lemonhall> edison0354: 此次发行引入了令人激动的为现代用户全新设计的桌面
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 跟你一样 哈哈
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你说改成啥吧，刚才已经把我看晕了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 此次发行引入了令人激动人心的为用户设计的全新的现代化桌面
<kenifanying> microcai, 老师鼓励用d版的……很多人用就用了，还用得理直气壮……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 刚才官网又更新，我又看了一遍
<lemonhall> edison0354: 算了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我通读一遍吧，让我校对就是再创作了，就看中文不通的地方
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 快速简洁的设置
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 原文是啥？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我找不到……
<kenifanying> drovencrazy, 可以试试scilab,其实matlab很好，只是没钱去买……以后真的有钱了要用的话，一定买正版……
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 有个错别字
<blueghost> linuxqq 居然增加不了组
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... ...
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 原文是啥？
<microcai> kenifanying:   只是它要 java ....... 很不爽啊
<drovencrazy> kenifanying, 同意
<kenifanying> microcai,是呀……
<drovencrazy> edison0354, Fast and Simple Settings
 * kenifanying 开始讨厌oop的东东……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 3.7. 快速、简介的设置
<edison0354> drovencrazy: thx
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这是赤裸裸的错别字啊！！！
<microcai> kenifanying:  matlab  里自带的 libGL.so 你给用系统里的那个覆盖 ... 否则没法用 GL ....
<lemonhall> edison0354: 3.7. 快速、简洁的设置
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<drovencrazy> edison0354, wallpaper应该是墙纸
<edison0354> lemonhall: 改了
<kenifanying> microcai, 没试过在linux下用d版……
<microcai> kenifanying:  matlab  里的那个 libGL.so 貌似是 mesa 的。 不知道会不会违反 mesa 的许可协议
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 全新的墙纸，包括新的默认 GNOME 墙纸。OK?
<kenifanying> microcai, 我d版放在d版的win下的
<drovencrazy> edison0354, ok
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 这个好像不是我翻的……
<microcai> kenifanying:  双重罪
<kenifanying> microcai, 不清楚……
<kenifanying> microcai, 罪过……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 笔记本什么都自带系统的
<kenifanying> microcai, 在学maxima，scilab……不是应付作业不用……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 直接oem，没有多少不带win的
 * edison0354 谁还愿意帮校对GNOME3的发行注记？http://ubuntuone.com/p/kc6/
<microcai> gebjgd:  .. 那是不带 win 卖不出去。
<gebjgd> microcai, 确实很少有机器不带win的
<microcai> gebjgd:  但是又不能卖裸机 .....
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 我从去年的这个时候开始用笔记本的，自带的win7普通版……暑假就格了用Linux了……
<kenifanying> microcai, 买安装dos的
<drovencrazy> edison0354, Smarter Text Editing  更智能的文本编辑？
<microcai> kenifanying:  你可以要求微软退钱的。
<gebjgd> microcai, 兲朝没戏
<kenifanying> microcai, 要不然多花钱在win上很不划算……
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 我都是自己组装的
<kenifanying> microcai, 我是别人给我的……
<kenifanying> microcai, 自己买不起……
<microcai> gebjgd:  没试过就说不行。 懦夫
<microcai> kenifanying:  哦。
<blueghost> linuxqq输不了中文
<gebjgd> microcai, 不在兲朝的路过
<kenifanying> microcai, 可以找退钱？没听过……
<edison0354> drovencrazy:额，现在是更智能地编辑文字吧？
<drovencrazy> edison0354, The <application>Cheese</application> webcam booth includes both new effects and user-configurable effects.  这一句后面有错误
<microcai> gebjgd:  好吧。身在米国心在天朝
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 恩 酌情吧
<microcai> drovencrazy:  那个是我翻译的 ....
<microcai> drovencrazy:  囧
<edison0354> lemonhall: Smarter Text Editing，这个你觉得翻成啥好？
<microcai> drovencrazy:  其实我也不知道怎么翻译
<microcai> kenifanying:  你不知道！
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 那个茄子估计是我手抖了……sorry
<microcai> kenifanying:  这可是 M$ 的 EULA  里写的。如果你不用，可以退钱。
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> linuxqq输不了中文
<microcai> kenifanying:  安装软件的时候仔细看看 EULA
<kenifanying> microcai,关键是oem版的？要什么条件？写申请？
<edison0354> blueghost: fcitx不行
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 包括新的特效和用户配置效果
<kenifanying> microcai, 别人给的，没看……
<microcai> kenifanying:  .. 不用。 如果是 OEM 就更简单
<microcai> kenifanying:  直接去 OEM 退钱
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) pidgin没有 qq啊
<kenifanying> microcai, 售后？
<microcai> blueghost:  有啊！
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 用户自定义特效好点吧？都是effect，统一吧～
<blueghost> microcai:) 没
<blueghost> microcai:) 我这没
<microcai> kenifanying:  恩。不过， 你得没用过那里的 win7 ... 如果你用了几个月了，就没法退钱了
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 可以 原来的那个有错误 “新的” 重复了
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 恩，我改了
<microcai> blueghost:  安装一下 http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 这豆腐渣工程多亏没提交上去……
<kenifanying> microcai, 就是最开始那个买的时候就得说推咯？
<blueghost> microcai:) 装了
<blueghost> 装两次了
<kenifanying> microcai, 那其实不现实……
<edison0354> drovencrazy: gnome3.org就有点小悲剧了……
<drovencrazy> edison0354, allan day 那个day是专有名词 根据下文
<microcai> kenifanying:  yep
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 现实
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 现实 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 现实 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 应该是什么意思？
<microcai> blueghost:  .... ...
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 是一个人的名字 叫Allan Day
<kenifanying> microcai, 一般在村里之类的地方买，不现实……
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 是啊
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 那个单独的day就不要翻了
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 由 Allan Day 在 GNOME 社区帮助下构建。
<kenifanying> blueghost, dell的网上买可能还行……
<microcai> kenifanying:   。。。 去那里买，脑子秀斗了啊
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 前面有个单独的行
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 那个单独的day在哪里？我一直没找到那个翻译的出处，就保留原先的日没动……
<kenifanying> microcai, 很多都是，我是别人给的，自己是打死也不去……
<kenifanying> microcai, 你京东还是找代理？
<microcai> kenifanying:  别人给的你退个毛去。
<lolicon> 今晚好多人啊
<kenifanying> microcai, 我说你说的那个情况……
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 我自己组装的电脑。自己售后
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 就在前面几行 我这枚有行数目
<kenifanying> microcai, 也可以叫给我的那个人退呀……假设可以退的话……
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我知道有个那条目，翻译的时候一直没找到出处是哪里……我改了
<microcai> kenifanying:  呵呵。他的意思是 “你要不要啊？！ 要的话拿去用。废话那么多干嘛”
<lemonhall> edison0354: 其实我不想打击你
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我扫完了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我认为这种东西真的没人去看。。。但是还是认真做事吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 说吧，我心理承受能力好哦啊……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 做事逼结果好
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<microcai> lemonhall:  对的。 release note 谁看啊
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, ..............
<kenifanying> microcai, 去村里得冒生命危险……
<edison0354> microcai: ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<lemonhall> microcai: 起码我不看
<microcai> lemonhall:  我也不看。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我表示我看过了……
<lemonhall> microcai: 装完系统，该干嘛干嘛。。。
<drovencrazy> microcai, 现在瞄一下  没什么可以激动的东西 不算是革新啊
<microcai> lemonhall:  jsjs
<lemonhall> microcai: WINDOWS的我读过一次
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... ... 把 gnome-vfs 干掉了。算一个革新吧
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, niuB
<lemonhall> edison0354: microcai WINXP的我读过一次，然后发觉了一个WINXP的新功能
<microcai> lemonhall:  ?!
<drovencrazy> microcai, 我菜鸟表示不知道你说的是什么
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: microcai 语音阅读和识别。。。在人家发行的里面有的。。。
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... ...
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 膜拜
<microcai> lemonhall:   ... ...
<lemonhall> edison0354: microcai 我就这样让这两个功能躺在那里。。。完全没用过
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 你是说TTS ？
<if_else> 各位兄台，linux 下，什么软件可以设置 分享无线网络。谢谢，我没有安装 network-manager 谢谢
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ....  microcai 表示用了 win7 的语言识别有种格掉 Linux 的冲动
<microcai> if_else:  NetworkManager
<drovencrazy> microcai, 语言识别用来做什么？
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... ...
<drovencrazy> microcai, 一直没想到它的用途
<microcai> drovencrazy:  嘴贱的时候消磨一下嘴皮子
<xiamx> microcai, 我最爱没事看releasenote...
<kenifanying> microcai, 语音识别还是语言识别？
<microcai> xiamx: 那总算 edison0354 drovencrazy microcai 的辛苦翻译没有白费了
<drovencrazy> microcai, 好主意 不过我嘴贱的时候喜欢去YY 训人
<lemonhall> edison0354: 所以从这个角度来说。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你做得工作还是有意义的。。。
<edison0354> xiamx: 谢谢！！！！
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 总会有人去看 虽然不一定是第一时间
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 说不定哪天有个蛋疼的用户砍了发行注解，发觉。。。奥。。原来还有这个功能啊！！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 泡妞去！
<xiamx> edison0354, XD
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 内牛满面的感觉有木有
<lemonhall> edison0354: ................
<lemonhall> edison0354: ......
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 有……
<microcai> lemonhall:  说不定哪天那个妞看了就爱上 edison0354 了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你蛋疼了木有？
<xiamx> 不看releasenote干嘛还要升级..
<edison0354> microcai: 期待！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 木有
<flay_> microcai: 你的博客被墙了么？我看看那个autoproxy怎么用
<edison0354> xiamx: …………………………
<microcai> flay http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 论坛加速程序 GUI 版
<microcai> flay microcai 表示他的blog 没有通过 GFW 认证
<xiamx> edison0354, 不是么...我还在用些Legacy的东西..
<edison0354> xiamx: 额
<ofan> 猫扑怎么复制帖子地址,有人知道米?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有没有其他的问题？
<edison0354> ofan: 无聊的去给发行注记查错去
<edison0354> ofan: http://ubuntuone.com/p/kc6/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 暂时没有，有都是我个人的吹毛求疵
<edison0354> lemonhall: 囧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那我更新版本v0.2:-D
<edison0354> lemonhall: 把刚刚的错改了重发
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 暇不掩瑜
<lemonhall> edison0354: 等一等啊。。。我还没全看完啊
<ofan> edison0354: .....
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 说吧
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 没有 刚那句话是2话
<flay_> microcai: 看了那篇还是不会 那个js文件下不下来
<microcai> flay_ .. ...
<microcai> flay_:  ... 哪篇？
<xiamx> ofan, 不是有个复制本贴地址的按钮么
<flay_> http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2010/05/autoproxy-pac-firefox.html
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你更新吧。。挺好的。。。我刚跑去看翻译状态网站了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<ofan> xiamx: 在chrome里不好用,复制不了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我疯了，网站的TITLE竟然叫做，关于GNOME的胡言乱语
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 你才知道
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个平台就叫那个
<drovencrazy> lemonhall, 前天我也在里面翻了一点点
<microcai> flay_ ... ..
<xiamx> ofan, 其实Firefox里也用不了
<microcai> flay_   那个 js 被和谐了
<flay_> autoproxy 运行了好像没的反应
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧。。你去忙吧。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 发觉关于GNOME的文档翻译度竟然只有50%
<ofan> xiamx: ... 看来就是垃圾功能了...
<xiamx> ofan, 可以写个userscript修复下
<ofan> xiamx: ...  还没那么闲
<xiamx> ofan, 不过我很少用电脑上猫扑
<xiamx> ofan, 10分钟就够了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我不会翻的……
<ofan> xiamx: 不会js'
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我在想GNOME这么大的项目，翻译都这么不给力。。。。唉。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 中文算给力的了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 想想KDE和其他窗口管理器。。。忽然觉得很。。。。无力。。。
<bao_> opera好垃圾啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: kde的文档有90%以上？
<tenzu> 敢说神器是垃圾
<Loongjiang> tenzu: 什么
<edison0354> bao_: 谁让你用opera
<lolicon> =.=.=.=.=
<ofan> bao_: 虽然我不同意你的看法,但我很佩服你的勇气~~~~~
<lolicon> 在谈什么
<Loongjiang> v_v
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我觉得KDE翻译更不给力吧，不过从QT的角度来看，估计QT的中文文档比GTK给力
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个倒是和系统无关
<Loongjiang> bao_: 说什么是垃圾
<soiamso> lemonhall: 翻译总跟不上进化，还不如叫用者学英文
<edison0354> lemonhall: QT后面有落鸡鸭啊老大！
<lolicon> 学英文才是正道啊
 * xiamx 喜欢 launchpad的翻译模式
<lemonhall> soiamso: 这我当然知道，但是毕竟一个严肃的操作系统嘛。。。比如苹果，人家翻译就是太给力了
<xiamx> lemonhall, 人家的系统是卖钱的
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你出钱雇人翻译Gnome 肯定也很给力
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我今天就整这个和网站基本啥也没干……
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 不给力的解雇他
<bao_> 那用什么呀
<Loongjiang> test
<soiamso> lemonhall: 我估计2W RMB 可以完事
<lemonhall> soiamso: xiamx 是啊。。。。
<microcai> Loongjiang:  TX 想雇个懂 Linux/gtk 的都难。
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍮ 
<lolicon> ..
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<microcai> edison0354:  ?
<edison0354> microcai: 我说你说TX……
<lemonhall> soiamso: 2W，恩。。差不多。。。。估计还可以让社区写不少中文的开发文档，并且给很多软件写不少帮助文档。。。
<lainme> 不要太相信有钱就行
<lainme> 我见过翻译公司，翻译的东西乱七八糟
<lemonhall> soiamso: 就是几千块钱请一个专业翻译最后审阅就行了，然后其余的钱，请北京/上海各大城市的志愿者搓一顿？
<microcai> lemonhall:  100w 能干什么？ lemonhall 100w 只能雇佣几个写手发文章一年。
<Loongjiang> microcai: TX还请linuxer???????????
<microcai> lemonhall:  但是  100w 用到 Linux 上，那就大不一样了
<microcai> lemonhall:  好啊!
<soiamso> lemonhall: 请学生就可以
<xiamx> omgubuntu的愚人节界面挺有意思的，有没有人看到？
<xiamx> www.omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/
<microcai> lemonhall:  soiamso:  恩恩。  请我去一下。
<edison0354> xiamx: 恩
<bao_> 刚刚说opera是垃圾
<lemonhall> soiamso: 不行，还是得请有经验的人，比如从BLOG上审查。。没开发过GTK的人翻译GTK的开发文章，那是扯淡，只是还是要给稿费就是了。。。
<soiamso> microcai: 问题来了，gnome 的文档没人看
<Loongjiang> xiamx: google的穿越搜索也挺有意思的，不去看下？
<microcai> soiamso:  有
<microcai> soiamso:  刚刚有人表示要看的
<kenifanying> microcai, 现在应该已经没了吧……连debian那几个的joke都下去了……
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 看过啦
<soiamso> microcai: 参考一下 redhat 或 fedora 的文档，就知道 gnome f1 写得烂
<microcai> soiamso:  ... 我不知道 ... 我直接 ln -svf /bin/true /usr/bin/gnome-help 的
<microcai> soiamso:  避免误按 F1 打开那死满的 gnome-help
<xiongwentao> 这个东西怎么用！
<cherrot> 为什么不能显示联系人列表呢？
<cherrot> 可以了～
 * kenifanying Gmail怎么让它发的信不用html格式？貌似无法设置？
<xiongwentao> 我的可以显示聊表
<xiongwentao> 列表
<cherrot> 可以了～ :-)
<xiongwentao> 上面的大哥可以告诉我怎么用嘛！
<xiamx> microcai, 或许 dpkg-divert会更好些？
<cherrot> /topic
<xiongwentao> 这是什么频道！
<lolicon> ubuntu-cn
<cherrot> /topic
<xiongwentao> 怎么没有一个认识的人
<lainme> 慢慢就认识了
<cherrot> 比Gtalk上的群清净多了 nice~
<xiongwentao> 这里面可以干什么
<cherrot> 讨论技术～
<xiamx> xiongwentao,  /part 比 /topic 好用，你可以试试
<xiongwentao> 怎么试
<cherrot> /part
<xiamx> 就打 /part 阿
<cherrot> 额…… 难道不是 /say空格/part 么
<xiamx> cherrot, chut
<lemonhall> ..............
<lemonhall> 你们。。。
<cherrot> 我用empathy…… sorry.....我先学习一下
<xiongwentao> part
<xiongwentao> part是什么！
<xiamx> /part 和 /quit 赛跑， /part 的速度是 8m/s，/quit的速度是 7m/s ，/part比/quit 晚3秒起跑...5秒钟后谁在前？
<xiongwentao> 什么东东！
<tenzu> 大蛇君。。。
<tenzu> lainme: yo~
<xiamx> -_- 人太少了 木有中招的
<xiongwentao> 什么意思
<lainme> tenzu: hi
<cherrot> tenzu is here!膜拜ing
<tenzu> cherrot: -_-??
<xiamx> who's tenzu
<lolicon> ?
<cherrot> 论坛上的雷锋哥～
<xiongwentao> <lainme>问你一件事！
<lolicon> tenzu 嘛。。。
<lainme> xiongwentao: 请讲
<lolicon> 就是那个头像。。。
<tenzu> lolicon: 没啥
<cherrot> 嘿嘿
<yeizhihui> 大家在哪个论坛逛?
<tenzu> 雷锋哪儿呢？
<xiongwentao> <lainme>怎么样单独聊天
<cherrot> 我只在ubuntu中文论坛
<lainme> xiongwentao: /msg 昵称 消息
<xiongwentao> 这里怎么使用
<yeizhihui> ....我刚在ub中文论坛里面找
 * tenzu 觉得美女应该拒绝回答任何问题
<yeizhihui> 一个问题
<yeizhihui> NV的声卡怎么驱动?
<ofan> tenzu: 那不就哑巴了..
<xiongwentao> 就像刚才那样嘛！
<tenzu> ofan: 美女可以问问题噻
<xiamx> tenzu, 这逻辑
<ofan> tenzu: 谁是美女?
<xiamx> tenzu, 同问
<yeizhihui> ofan, 给我解决下问题^_^
<tenzu> 不能告诉你们两个货
<ofan> yeizhihui: 难道是..
<ofan> tenzu?
<drovencrazy> xiamx, 够阴险
<xiongwentao> 这个到底有什么用呀！
<yeizhihui> ofan, nvidia hdaudio
<xiamx> drovencrazy, 你不是没/part么
<ofan> yeizhihui: 什么问题?
<yeizhihui> ofan, This sound device does not have any controls
<yeizhihui> ofan, 我的声卡驱动
<xiongwentao> 这个东西有什么用
<ofan> yeizhihui: 这是什么给出的信息
<zkwlx> 帅哥们，推荐个笔记本麦克风测分贝的软件
<yeizhihui> ofan, 我现在有声音不过不全
<ofan> yeizhihui: 不全? 单声道?
<cherrot> 有人用ALC892声卡芯片吗？ 我的主板是映泰TA880G HD 到现在麦克风没有输入的问题也没有解决
<drovencrazy> xiamx, 谁说没有 你没看到而已 哈哈
<Loongjiang> zkwlx:
<xiamx> drovencrazy, 哈哈哈
<majian> 今天才这么几个人？
<zkwlx> Loongjiang, ？
<xiamx> drovencrazy, 上次在别的频道玩的时候一下子跑了30个人
<yeizhihui> alsamixer--->F6--->0  HDA Intel  │1  HDA NVidia  --->1  HDA NVidia--->This sound device does not have any controls.
<Loongjiang> 早上自动启动了一个，忘了是什么了
<zkwlx> Loongjiang, 不会吧。。。。
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 估计是人家把你T了吧
<yeizhihui> ofan, 我业挺不出来是不是单声道,反正在win下是环绕生  在debian下 声音很单调
 * microcai 建议使用 OSS4
<drovencrazy> xiamx, 唉。。。
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 那不是愚人节么~
<metbsd> how to use ps to batch add watermark
<yeizhihui> ofan, 我在google上逛了半天也没找到解决的办法
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 天晓得是什么节
<ofan> yeizhihui: 声音反转的感觉?
<metbsd> any u chinks know
<yeizhihui> ofan, 就是声音单调  没有环绕
<Loongjiang> yeizhihui: 你的新的消息，请注意查收
<soiamso> metbsd: imagick ?
<metbsd> PHOTOSHOP
<yeizhihui> alsamixer里面有显示有NV声卡项不过没驱动起来
<yeizhihui> ofan, 声音很正常
<metsd> ls
<soiamso> metbsd: you can use batch mode
<metbsd> no i need to add a watermark to bunch of jpgs
<metsd> test
<^k^> metsd, ....  ㍮ 
<yeizhihui> ofan, lspci 的声卡名称是history -c   Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<soiamso> Loongjiang: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php
<metbsd> how to add half transparent watermark
<ofan> yeizhihui: 你的芯片组是什么 知不知道,或者主板型号
<soiamso> metbsd: do you know how to record action in ps ?
<metbsd> hmm no
<soiamso> metbsd: search  ps record action / action script
<yeizhihui> ofan, 有什么命令可以查吗?
<Loongjiang> n open source project backed by years of continual development, ImageMagick supports about 100 image formats and can perform impressive operations such as creating images from scratch
<ofan> yeizhihui: 也是lspci吧
<yeizhihui> ofan, 我不知道我的主板名称 因为是笔记本
<metbsd> i wish i was very good in ps. it's a great, worth to be good at , software
<ofan> yeizhihui: lspci | grep -i chip
<ofan> yeizhihui: lspci -vv | grep -i chip
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: welcom
<yeizhihui> ofan, Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller 是这个吗?
<ofan> yeizhihui: 就这一个?
<yeizhihui> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<yeizhihui> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
<yeizhihui> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<yeizhihui> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
<yeizhihui> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
<yeizhihui> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
<^k^> yeizhihui:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<ofan> ...
 * maonx mplayer 的 -subcp enca没有效果 有解决办法么
<xiamx> 。。。
<yeizhihui> ?
<MopperWhite> 【求关注】『原创科幻』：http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=1041010765
<lainme> .......
<yeizhihui> .....这给我个啥模式 0.0
<yeizhihui> --help
<MopperWhite> 【求关注】『原创科幻』：http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=1041010765
<NoIE> MopperWhite: 这是何人的大作？
<MopperWhite> 本人……
<lainme> yeizhihui: 连续贴五行以上会被认为是刷屏暂时踢出，可以贴到 http://paste.pocoo.org/
<NoIE> MopperWhite: 我去看看。
<lainme> 贴吧...
<yeizhihui> .....
<ofan> yeizhihui: lspic -vv | grep -i 'host*chip'
<yeizhihui> 单独聊天可以吗?
<ofan> 还是这聊吧
<lainme> 果然不该进
<yeizhihui> 没有显示
 * microcai https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/4/1/63
<yeizhihui> ofan, 没有显示
<microcai> 传说中的 GNU HURD 发布了！
<NoIE> microcai: 今天不是四月一日。
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: 无聊的作品，还科幻？？
<microcai> NoIE:  我在下
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: TAT
<ofan> yeizhihui: lspic -vv | grep -i 'chipset' 然后贴到网上
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: 什么意思
<ofan> 一会就断电了唉..
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: TAT==内牛满面
<yeizhihui> ofan, 哪个网?
<ofan> yeizhihui: http://paste.pocoo.org/
 * xiamx 到现在还不用 awk和sed。。真杯具
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: 我喜欢科幻，但我喜欢能刺激思维的科幻，不是无聊的对白
<microcai> NoIE:  是真的
<microcai> NoIE: 我已经在用 HURD 了
<microcai> NoIE:  在虚拟机了
<yeizhihui> ofan,  好了
<NoIE> microcai: 。。。加油。。。
<yeizhihui> ofan, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/364441/
<jac270> microcai: 好用吗
<lemonhall> microcai: 不是一般的蛋疼啊
<microcai> jac270:  ... 难用死了
<jac270> 额～geek精神，哈哈
<lemonhall> microcai: 那个项目早该停掉了。。。
<Loongjiang> jac270: 什么意思
<Loongjiang> ibus-fbterm 怎么用的，哪里有相关的文档？？？？
<jac270> Loongjiang: 在自寻烦恼中钻研
<ofan> yeizhihui: 这个型号的貌似有问题的不少,http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=254275,这里有个人装了OSS就好了
<yeizhihui> ofan, 我用google翻译看很费劲
<yeizhihui> ofan, 能帮我嘛?
<ofan> yeizhihui: 等下
<ofan> yeizhihui: 笔记本型号?
<yeizhihui> ofan, 我用的是debian  这个教程是fedora的  rpm包什么的可以吗?
<yeizhihui> ofan, thinkpad t410
<ofan> yeizhihui: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/development/opensuse-build-service-obs/450686-no-sound-intel-corporation-5-series-3400-series-chipset-high-definition-audio.html#post2288787
<ofan> yeizhihui: 同样是TP本,他那两步你可以试试
<ofan> 快断电鸟..
 * adam8157 围观大学僧
<jac270> ofan: 你们几点断电啊
<ofan> 插门,禁止围观~
<ofan> jac270: 还有3分钟..
 * edison0354 表示星期天12点断电
<jac270> ofan: 不是整点断电的啊
<ofan> jac270: 恩,不是..
<tenzu> 围观烟酒僧
<ofan> 一切都在楼管大妈的掌控之中..
<tenzu> ofan: 你把大妈搞定，全楼都幸福
<yeizhihui> ofan, Add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" to /etc/modprobe.d/50-sound.conf这步怎么操作?
<ofan> tenzu: 可惜大妈不鸟我..
<tenzu> ofan: 那是你功力不够
<ofan> yao_ziyuan: 把 options snd-hda-intel model=auto 加到 /etc/modprobe.d/50-sound.conf文件里
<ofan> tenzu: ...
<ofan> tenzu: 有过几次交涉,均谈判破裂..
<drovencrazy> ofan,学我们  砸电闸
<ofan> drovencrazy: 那就被K了..
<drovencrazy> ofan, 你运气不好 我们楼住着体育生 砸了老师不敢声张 结果每次11点以后都被对面骂
<soiamso> ofan: may be  / alsamixer  / alsactl
<drovencrazy> ofan, 当时的生活太幸福了
<myke2> MaskRay: http://61.187.179.132:8080/JudgeOnline/showproblem?problem_id=2133
<ofan> drovencrazy: ...
<ofan> soiamso: 额  不是我..
<MaskRay> myke2: Unable to connect
<yeizhihui> ofan, 十分感谢安装 pulseaudio后音效正常了
<myke2> MaskRay: 看Google缓存
<ofan> yeizhihui: :D
<myke2> MaskRay: Google快照
<yeizhihui> ofan, ^_^
<soiamso> yeizhihui: alsamixer
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是衡阳八中的那个oj, 今天不知道怎么不能上了
<yeizhihui> soiamso, ?
<MaskRay> myke2: f[i][j][k] 表示以 i 为根的子树需要选 j 个点，i 所在连通块的总点数为 k
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> AC97多好，非要弄hdaudio
<happyaron> 悲剧啊悲剧，大悲剧！！！
<myke2> MaskRay: 是不是还要对子树做一次背包?
<MaskRay> myke2: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 早先发给你的那个网址, 也是这个网站的, 等价于求max-cut, 好像可以把最大团归约成max-cut, 所以觉得做不动, 后来发现是二分图.
<MaskRay> myke2: 没看到
<myke2> MaskRay: http://61.187.179.132:8080/JudgeOnline/showproblem?problem_id=2132
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 什么国家队内部测试, 是什么性质的, 小考?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道。。
<cherrot> time to sleep~
<cherrot> /help
<myke2> MaskRay: 有些好像在原来题目(可以Google到)上做了"小修改", 然后就暴难了.
<MaskRay> myke2: 最小割，(src,i,A_i), (i,sink,B_i), (i,j,C_{i,j} | i j 相邻，类型不同)
<vic> 悲剧了
<vic> 没分区给swap就是个悲剧啊
<raylei> 什么效果？
<vic> 物理内存耗尽 程序自动退出了
<vic> python的字典怎么按键排序啊  网上搜的都是把键排序后形成一个列表 我想要把这个字典排序啊
<Guest99738> ...
<Guest99738> 什么阿
<happyaron> ..
<vic> ？？
<Guest99738> 有会说中文的么
<cfy> edison0354: 电池中?
<happyaron> Guest99738: 有啊
<happyaron> cfy: edison 估计是还没超时？
<edison0354> cfy: 诡异的没断电……
<Guest99738> 这个是什么聊天 工具阿
<edison0354> happyaron: 今天貌似不断了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦
<cfy> edison0354: 因为放假么?
<edison0354> happyaron: cfy: 明天去中央社院上考研数学，查地图ing
<edison0354> cfy: 也许
<happyaron> en
<cfy> happyaron: edison0354太淡定了...考研了?
<cfy> roylez: 主席.三国杀pk一下
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎他说要考研
<happyaron> edison0354: 拜见考研大军。
<cfy> happyaron: 我倒是没问是啥时候,据说是1月?!
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 恩……
<cfy> edison0354: 这次要考了?
<cfy> edison0354: 不是1月开始的?到6月?
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<edison0354> cfy: 一月份考啊
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<happyaron> edison0354: 你大四？
<cfy> edison0354: 那就是还没开始咯
<edison0354> happyaron: 三啊
<happyaron> o
<edison0354> cfy: 开始就该结束了……就考两天……
<cfy> edison0354: 哦...那这次是什么?
<edison0354> cfy: 上课啊，补习班……
<cfy> happyaron: 大四就开始实习了吧,哪有 edison0354 这么淡定的?
<edison0354> cfy: 也不能算补习
<edison0354> cfy: 就是上课啊……
<cfy> happyaron: 还有毕业的一些东西.
<edison0354> cfy: 你大二？
<edison0354> cfy: 大四毕设
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.我表示我2+2考得比考研的数学1简单一点
<cfy> edison0354: 大二呢
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<vic> nnd python的字典排序搞不定啊
<Stifler> hi
<Stifler> test
<pocoyo> Stifler: 楼主：通过海南矿泉水喝死人事件，可以看到中国的食品安全堪忧，矿泉水也能喝死人？不是有QS标志吗？　@暴强回复：弱弱的问一下，QS是不是去死的意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Stifler> QS...
<vic> 祝愿这次能行，小数据量测试没问题了，大数据得算到明天早上？？
<taglete> 哈哈....
<taglete> 轮滑回来了....
<taglete> 太舒服了
<vic> 靠 滑到这么晚
<Stifler> ...
<microcai> ... ...
<alvin_rxg> .. ..
<edison0354> microcai: alvin_rxg: cfy: 都不睡啊……俺不行了……99
<Kandu> 果然不行了。打成 99 了 :)
<alvin_rxg> 66
 * Kandu 99 了
<cfy> 我睡了.
<cfy> Kandu: 99
<yudun> m = re.findall("<dd>\\r\\n<ul\sclass=\"remark\">.*?</>",mydata)    哪位帮我看下正则表达式匹配哦
<yudun> m = re.findall("<dd>\\r\\n<ul\sclass=\"remark\">.*?</>",mydata)    哪位帮我看下正则表达式匹配哦
<Loongjiang> none
<Loongjiang> flay_:
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-03
<Loongjiang> "Debian, Gentoo, Grml, openSUSE 和 Arch Linux 五大发行版正式宣布合并为一个新的 Linux 发行版，这个超级发行版的代号为 Canterbury 。
<Loongjiang> 将具备的特点有： 像 Archlinux 一样简单易用，像 Debian 一样稳定，像 Gentoo 一样有超强的扩展性，像 Grml 一样的 Live 功能，像 OpenSUSE 一样开放。
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍟ 
<cipher_> ls
<phoenixlzx> 找到一个好的FTP空间
<phoenixlzx> http://azuka.biz
<phoenixlzx> 基本上没什么限制
<lenage> 早
<Loongjiang> lenage: 恩，早
<lingo0o> 大家好！有没有人推荐个UBuntu的新闻组服务器
<Loongjiang> lingo0o: 同感
<Loongjiang> 有没有人研究飞信
<cherrot> 我用网页版的……
 * desksong 没人？
<kenshinxf> me
<desksong> 用 openvpn 么？
<kenshinxf> 没用过
<desksong> kenshinxf: 人在墙内还是墙外？
<kenshinxf> 墙内
<kenshinxf> 很少去外面，一般没啥需求
<desksong> kenshinxf: 翻墙不？
<kenshinxf> 怎么翻？
<kenshinxf> ssh ?
<kenshinxf> 偶尔
<desksong> kenshinxf: 就是问你阿，你怎么翻的
<kenshinxf> 偶尔 ssh
<kenshinxf> 其他的不会
<desksong> 哦，ssh是免费的还是 自己主机上的阿
<kenshinxf> 公司的，
<desksong> …………
<kenshinxf> 公司有服务器，我们自己可以连接，呵呵
<kenshinxf> 所以就没折腾其他的。
<kenshinxf> 你是怎么翻的呢？
<desksong> 羡慕嫉妒恨阿
<kenshinxf> 没啥。。。。 偶尔用用，不是不常用
<blueghost> lemonhall:) pidgin 装 官方的也没有 QQ啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) pidgin的配置文件在哪。 我怀疑 是 配置文件出错了
<Tingo> 终于放假了
<lemonhall> ............
<lemonhall> 我只用WEB QQ
<Tingo> 我之用gtalk
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 不论 pidgin 还是 empathy 都没有 qq 啊
<Tingo> lemonhall, 我喜欢简单的界面，web qq太吃内存了
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 是不是 ubuntu 禁止 qq 啊
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 知道怎么回事吗
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说话
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不问你了
<blueghost> 谁知道 pidgin 没有 QQ 怎么解决
<lolicon> webqq
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 等你回复， 蚊 都 睡了
<lolicon> zen kernel 怎么不走啊混蛋。。怨念啊 ><
<blueghost> loader:) ........
<blueghost> lolicon:) ........
<blueghost> 他奶奶的， 装了 libqq 反倒没 QQ 了
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> blueghost: 不是一向有qq的么
<OT_iux> blueghost: 记得本地客户端标识改成2008版，只用tcp来连服务器
<OT_iux> blueghost: 这样不容易被服务器踢下线
<blueghost> OT_iux:) pidgin 貌似 原来的 qq 用不了。 要装啥子 libqq
<desksong> eva不是挺好的？
<OT_iux> 我就使用pidgin自带的qq阿
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 没装之前 还有 qq， 装了 反倒没了
<OT_iux> blueghost: 不需要装其他奇怪的lib
<lolicon> 话说 eva 是不是出了个新版。。
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 哦
<blueghost> lolicon:) 不知道
<desksong> eva项目停止很多年了？
<lolicon> y
<lolicon> 现在貌似 yuking 在 commit 。。不知道在搞什么
<blueghost> eva 还是 基于 qt3????
<blueghost> pidgin 貌似连不上 QQ
<desksong> libqq_0.68_i386.deb 	 libqq DEB for Linux 32bit    Featured 	 37 hours ago 	 37 hours ago 	 286 KB 	 100 	
<OT_iux> blueghost: 记得本地客户端标识改成2008版，只用tcp来连服务器
<blueghost> OT_iux:) o
<OT_iux> blueghost: 不然服务器会直接把你踢下去
<lwf808> 好多freebsd的镜像网站连不上
<OT_iux> blueghost: 还有个 不使用代理服务器 来连接的选项
<OT_iux> blueghost: 也得开启
<blueghost> qq2008???
<lwf808> 感觉出国的网线都被断拉
<OT_iux> blueghost: 是。pidgin在连线质量不好的时候，会尝试重连，连的次数太多，反而会让腾讯服务器踢你下线
<lwf808> 谁帮我看看ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/能连上不？
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 原来就是这样的。 还是连不上
<blueghost> 能
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我吃饭去了。。。
<blueghost> lwf808:) 能
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 不行
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你就折腾吧。。。我WEBQQ用得非常好
<blueghost> 不行 还是不行
<lolicon> 。。
<lwf808> 我这里都不行，郁闷，所有都镜像都不行
<lolicon> webqq凑合着用吧。。。tx算不错了。。
<lolicon> fuck gfw
<OT_iux> blueghost: 代理类型，选择 不使用代理
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 选了
<OT_iux> blueghost: 还是不能连的话，把高级 里面 tcp的勾也去掉
<OT_iux> blueghost: 第一次这么做的时候，可能会被服务器踢一次，要到qq安全中心去解除连接限制
<OT_iux> blueghost: 然后再连才能连上
<lolicon> 好麻烦的，又要改密码。。
<lolicon> 谁记得这么多密码啊。。
<OT_iux> blueghost: http://aq.qq.com/cn/index
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/146365
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我这里多好。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 干嘛不用WEBQQ，不理解
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 我这里也很好
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 其实用鸽子主要是不想开个网页在后面，卡= =
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 能让你理解我， 我就不是  blueghost
<blueghost> le
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 开个网页？
<OT_iux> lemonhall: web2.qq.com ...
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 奥。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 习惯了都忘记了那是一个网页了
<OT_iux> @@
<Loongjiang> emacs-gnus
<Loongjiang> 其实一切都没有想象的困难
<lolicon> testing
<^k^> lolicon, ....  ㍣ 
<Loongjiang> lemonhall:
<OT_iux> testing
<^k^> OT_iux, ....  ㍣ 
 * OT_iux poke ^k^
<Lavande> 最近有pidgin的qq插件了
<Lavande> 2010的协议，在测试中
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 早就有了
<OT_iux> @@ 早就有了
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 好几个月了吧
<lolicon> Lavande: 功能全吗?
<lolicon> Lavande: 群什么的，图片什么的。。
<Lavande> http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin
<Lavande> 刚刚起步
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 我现在发现，irc配置好了也是一种享受
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 啥客户端？
<tenzu> 一用扣扣插件屁精就挂
<Lavande> lolicon: eva也可以用的
<OT_iux> @@
<Lavande> tenzu: 我这里就少了一个分组，其他还行，不要点修改资料，点了就会挂……
<tenzu> Lavande: 我什么也没点就挂了
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 比QQ还酷
<Lavande> tenzu: 哇哈哈，RPWT
<lolicon> ...
<jiejie> 有人用reeder没的？
<blueghost> 不行
<blueghost> 不行
<blueghost> 怎么都连不上
<lolicon> ....
<lemonhall> blueghost: 坐在这里看你折腾也是一件让人很开心的事情啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 开心 能让你 开心
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 能让你开心， 让我感到荣幸
<blueghost> OT_iux:) qq安全中心 在哪
<happyaron> tenzu: 自己编译
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 安全中心 找到了， 没有 什么 链接限制 设置啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) 编译什么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不喜欢webQQ
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果有小界面 倒 无所谓
<if_else> 各位兄台，bitlbee 下的 irssi gtalk 聊天没问题，但是如何添加好友来？谢谢
<lolicon> 。。。
<lolicon> irc 还好什么友。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 又编译啊。。。
<blueghost> if_else:) 用 xchat 吧。 xchat 有这个
<blueghost> tenzu:) 编译什么啊
<tenzu> blueghost: 屁精的扣扣插件
<if_else> blueghost: 这样啊阿，我找到了，是 "add 0 （帐号ID） 帐号ID协议所对应到用户名"！
<blueghost> tenzu:) 哦
<tenzu> blueghost: 我不会编译
<jiejie> 怎么自动注册rss到google reader啊？firfox有相关插件么？
<blueghost> tenzu:) ./configure && make && sudo make install ???
<blueghost> tenzu:) 这个可以吗
<blueghost> jiejie:) 自己找啊
<tenzu> blueghost: 屁精插件我不知道怎么编译
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我也编译过
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我也没编译过
<jiejie> blueghost: 找了好几个，都不能直接订阅的，好像不是https
<blueghost> jiejie:) 那我不知道， 继续找。 或者问别人
<Kandu> jiejie: fx 自帶
<jiejie> Kandu: 额。。。。没发现。。。。
<blueghost> jiejie:) 对啊
<blueghost> jiejie:) 你订阅 rss/atom 有个下拉框 让你选的啊
<Kandu> jiejie: 那你就繼續折騰唄 :P
<jiejie> 额。。。。。
<tenzu> 哼哼，能用了
<blueghost> jiejie:) http://cnbeta.com/backend.php 试一下 这个
<blueghost> jiejie:) 订阅的时候 是不是有个 下拉表 选 的
<blueghost> jiejie:) 选 google 的看看
<jiejie> blueghost: 俺试试
<blueghost> jiejie:) 你不会曾经 点选了 “总是使用 实时书签订阅收取点” 了吧。
<jiejie> blueghost: 我一直没用那功能。。。
<MaskRay> gdb-7.2 似乎有 bug 啊，如果要进入 tui mode 的话，要先 run/start 后再按 C-x a 进入才正常，先 C-x a 再 run/start 显示会有问题
<blueghost> jiejie:) 那 现在 可以了吗
<jiejie> blueghost: 我是在safari上搞的。。。
<blueghost> jiejie:) 应该可以吧
 * MaskRay 问各位用 gdb 调试的好汉有什么调试技巧
<jiejie> blueghost: 看看先
<blueghost> jiejie:) 那个地址 看到 订阅 页面吗
<jiejie> blueghost: 404error
<blueghost> 。。。。。。。
<blueghost> jiejie:) http://cnbeta.com/backend.php  ？？
<jiejie> blueghost: 现在打开列
<blueghost> http://news.google.com/news?pz=1&cf=all&ned=cn&hl=en&topic=h&num=3&output=rss
<blueghost> 这个
<jiejie> blueghost: 嗯，能打开
<blueghost> 下面 你就看啰。 有个选项 的
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 调试技巧就是不用GDB。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 那用什么？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 貌似有問題，tui 的，調整下內部窗口大小，顯示不正常了
<lemonhall> MaskRay: JOKE，我其实用的是ECLIPSE，和那个所谓的NERXXXX的东西。。我不习惯非GUI
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，如有程序输出到 stdout stderr ，显示位置不对
<MaskRay> Kandu: 而且不能直接进入 tui mode，必须执行后再进入
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 我痛恨 emacs 以外的 ide
<blueghost> happyaron:) /dev 和 /var/run 的关系是什么
<phoenixlzx> yangyang: hello
<blueghost> happyaron:) 有个文章 我看 的不懂。 讨论 /dev 目录被滥用， 而解决办法 是 /var/run 放到 根目录 /run
<yangyang> phoenixlzx: hello
<MaskRay> Kandu: 有视频演示那些开发者是怎么调试的就好了
<blueghost> happyaron:) 没解释 /dev 与 /var/run 之间 的联系。 但又看不出 是翻译错误
<lolicon> 绝对是翻译错误
<blueghost> lolicon:) 但原文 也 有 /dev 和 /var/run 的字样。 我 不懂英文
<blueghost> lolicon:) http://lwn.net/Articles/436012/
<blueghost> lolicon:) 这个 提到 /var/run 同时也提到 /dev .  英文不懂。 你去看看
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這個問題倒沒遇到。我這兒是這樣的  http://machinelife.org/osc/gdb-mess.png
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 调试。。。是无法教的编程技巧，忘记是谁说的了。。。ECLIPSE挺好，什么都能看到，堆，变量的5中表达，临时计算一个表达式，观察寄存器。。。
<OT_iux> blueghost: 上面说， 运行时的东西，一部分丢在 /var/run, 一部分在 /dev 的tmpfs里面
<OT_iux> blueghost: 这个/dev 目录被滥用 只是其中的一个原因
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 哦
<Kandu> MaskRay: wh cmd +5 後，asm 窗口就亂掉了
<OT_iux> blueghost: 为了xxxxxxxxxx(一堆原因), 他决定把这个 /run 目录单独拿出来
<Kandu> MaskRay: 其他窗口也這樣。只能用着小窗口來調試 T.T
<OT_iux> blueghost: 然后把原来tmpfs的东西，和 /var/run 的东西，都放到这个 /run 里面
<lolicon>  /dev 被滥用是最早期的。。
<lolicon> 因为 /dev 在 mount 之前就可以用
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 谢了， 虽然还是不大懂。 至少 有些 眉目。 翻译的人 省略 太多东西， 弄的一点都不懂了
<OT_iux> blueghost: 原文的大概意思是这样，我也没要认真译……
<OT_iux> 额，哪里有翻译的？
<OT_iux> 可以去对照下看
<lolicon> 最初在 /dev 。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: solidot
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 不算是 翻译吧， 就是个中文 的新闻。 说 /dev 被滥用， 解决办法 却是 将 /var/run 单独出来。 中间没任何 解释。 我就奇怪 /dev 被滥用， 却 动 /var/run
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我记得是在SOLIDOT看到的
<lolicon> 然后觉得不对，然后 debian 在 /lib/init/rw ..
<blueghost> OT_iux:) http://cnbeta.com/articles/138819.htm 这个 是中文的新闻
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux×¢Ð邪娼
<OT_iux> 今年愚人节我还是比较爱这个假新闻： Debain/ArchLinux/Gentoo 等将合并为超级 Linux 发行版 Canterbury
<lolicon> ubuntu 在 /var/run 搞。。。 但是 /var/run  在 /var mount 之前的，所以要用一些猥琐的办法防止mount /var 时被盖掉
<OT_iux> blueghost: i c，稿件质量太差
<OT_iux> blueghost: 额，我先去吃饭
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 午安，我觅食去……
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 去吧，我早就吃完了
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 好的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 饱吗？ 和谁吃的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我在家里啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你让 英语老师 自己吃啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...................
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是让 她和她的男友 吃呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你变得和ed一样了
<lolicon> 吃什么
<blueghost> lolicon:) 饭啊
<blueghost> lolicon:) 还能吃什么
<blueghost> ipad 支持手写 的吗
<blueghost> ipad 支持手写 的吗
<cmx> nani
<tenzu> 英语老师？
<cmx> 这是什么聊天室啊
<blueghost> ipad 支持手写 的吗
<pityonline> blueghost: ipad 上应该有手机软件的
<pityonline> blueghost: 手写软件
<blueghost> pityonline:) 哦
<lemonhall> 一/【】/夜。情。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么
<tenzu> iOS默认就有手写中文输入吧
<tenzu> 至少爱疯里就有
<blueghost> tenzu:) 你说 ipad 支持压感 的 吗
<blueghost> tenzu:) 将 ipad 作为画板 会怎么样
<OT_iux>  blueghost 支持的
<OT_iux> 有专门的一种橡皮头导电笔刷
<blueghost> tenzu:) 将 ipad 作为一个记事本， 用笔在上面写。 不作为 输入法， 就是保存 那些笔触。 会有 传统书写 的 感觉吗
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 哦
<OT_iux> 我见过个视频把挨板子当油画画板
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 有 那种 钢笔自然 的笔触吗？
<OT_iux> 你google下 ipad 街头艺术家 这个关键词试试？
<OT_iux> 笔触好像可以存的吧。但是写出来会不会象我没试过
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 我是想， 现在 越来越 少用 真正 的笔 和纸 来书写了， 没有了那种 用笔在纸上 书写 的那种 感觉。
<tenzu> blueghost: 应该达不到你那种要求
<OT_iux> blueghost: 那你就花3块钱买一叠纸，2块钱买一只笔
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 是否 可以提供一些配件。 笔， 一些软件， 模拟 书写 的笔触， 笔记本应用程序(不是电脑字符，就是完全保存 笔迹的)。 在 ipad 来重拾 那种 感觉
<blueghost> tenzu:) 电子书 都有了， 那种电子墨 的。 他不就是为了重拾 在电子产品 有看真正印刷品 的感觉的吗？
<blueghost> tenzu:) 应该 书写 这方面 也可以 有的
<tenzu> blueghost: 鬼子不写字
<blueghost> tenzu:) pinter X 的主旨 也是 为了尽可能 与自然 绘画一样 的
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我想最终会出现这个的， 或者已经有了
<tenzu> blueghost: 听说有，我没见过
<blueghost> tenzu:) 技术肯定没问题， 就是 专门绘画 的 画板 也有很先进 的了。
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我想 那是 非常 专业 的， 只有 绘画的人才能用到
<tenzu> blueghost: win下有这个
<tenzu> 还挺贵
<blueghost> tenzu:) 是否可以普及开来， 一般人可能不会用它来画画， 但 可以像 用笔画 在笔记本写字
<blueghost> tenzu:) 一定要 像 ipad 那样的。 而不是 单纯的画板。 一般 的画板， 笔在写， 但笔迹 在 显示屏上。 我希望 的是直接写在 显示屏上的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 去WACOM看吧
<blueghost> tenzu:) 就像 真实 写字那样
<tenzu> blueghost: 将来会有
<lemonhall> blueghost: 2万多
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一个显示屏2万多。。不是我们这种人用的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我知道 wacom。 但 那 是面对 画画 的人。 我希望 他能更普及到普通人用。 并且是 注重在 写字方面 的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 直接在显示屏上实现1024压感
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 画画 不是所有人都 喜欢。 但许多人 都要写字
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 规格不需要太高。 只要能模拟 钢笔 的压感就行。 钢笔 一般压感要求不会很大吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不要 太高级， 压低价格。注重书写 方面的感觉
<blueghost> lemonhall:) wacom 太专业
<tenzu> blueghost: 得看将来还有多少人写字。。。
<blueghost> tenzu:) 问题就是越来越少人写字了。 都打字了。 希望改变的就是这个
<blueghost> tenzu:) 让越来越多人 重拾笔来写字
<tenzu> blueghost: 呵呵，如果每天写字不多，我倒是愿意用笔
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我想， ipad 有手写的，并且有一定的压感 的话。 我想 再编个专门的软件。 应该不是很难实现
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我想，作家，可能更愿意用这个
<tenzu> blueghost: 有可能。不过新一代作家应该大多习惯了键盘
<blueghost> tenzu:) 不一定。
<lemonhall> .............
<blueghost> tenzu:) 写字有写字 的 好处。
<tenzu> blueghost: 我不认识一个作家，我只是猜测了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 为什么我觉得又被你带到坑里了
<blueghost> tenzu:) 英文 的可能 没什么区别。 如果是中文的， 还需要 一个转换。 如果用中文写字， 可能更有那种 字与 思想 而行。
<tenzu> blueghost: 带压感的绘图板和一个文字识别软件就够了吧
<tenzu> blueghost: 否则写字的时候还得选字
<blueghost> tenzu:) 中文打字， 有时还需要选字。 快的话倒没什么问题 。 碰到难选 的， 选好了 后面的想法就又没了
<blueghost> tenzu:) 不文字识别。 直接保存笔迹。
<tenzu> blueghost: 那不就是单纯一个绘图板
<blueghost> tenzu:) 或者只在 文章 全部写好后才 识别。在写的时候 不要将思维断开
<tenzu> blueghost: 绘图板+文字识别软件
<blueghost> tenzu:) 基本就是， 但要 有一定的压感。 以及 一定的笔触模拟软件
<tenzu> blueghost: 也许硬件还得提升一下
<blueghost> tenzu:) 写的时候有用笔的感觉。 写的文字有用真正钢笔写 的 感觉。
<blueghost> tenzu:) 应该不需要， 就是 wacom 降低规格就行。 不需要太厉害。
<nprobe-> 大家好
<pocoyo> nprobe-: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<tenzu> blueghost: 苹果采用了那种硬件才能让你满意，hoho
<blueghost> tenzu:) 文字识别 放到最后 写完文章后， 作为修改和转换可打印版本时 才识别。
<nprobe-> 终于连上IRC了
<nprobe-> 前几天好好的 突然间就连不上了  不知道什么原因
<nprobe-> 貌似端口被屏蔽了    郁闷
<blueghost> tenzu:) 目标是1有用笔的感觉 2.书写时，思维的连贯性
<blueghost> nprobe-:) 一直没问题
<tenzu> blueghost: 文字识别得准确。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你说得真是太麻烦了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我给你说一个技术，你看符合你的要求不
<nprobe-> blueghost:   恩那你真幸福
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不麻烦 啊。 现在的技术 都有。wacom, painter,文字识别。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 通过磁电感应技术，感应一只笔的运动轨迹
<lemonhall> blueghost: 然后那只笔是真正的钢笔，写在真正的纸上
<nprobe-> wacom的 数位屏 我也喜欢 不过 不是很喜欢操作 还是喜欢在纸上画
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是把所有东西 依据 书写习惯，将所有这写东西 降格
<lemonhall> blueghost: 然后有一个软件转换过来
<lemonhall> blueghost: 瘾科技才报道过这个东西
<nprobe-> 小日本写的那个 绘画软件 不错的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我觉得是绝对符合你的要求
<lemonhall> blueghost: 因为是真正的笔和纸。。所以少了许多麻烦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 但是手写识别是交给软件搞定的。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) wacom不需要那么专业， painter除了钢笔模拟之外，取消一切画笔的模拟
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你可以用真正的铅笔，和港币
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不是WACOM的计数
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在提供一个notebook的程序。就行
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是一种磁电感应技术
<nprobe-> 一般草图我用 painter   上色用ps
<lemonhall> blueghost: 可以读取20CM范围内左右物体移动的轨迹，包括角度。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是说现有该有的都有了。 就是太 专业。 只要 针对书写 将不用的东西去掉。 然后 普及到普通的使用者就行
<lemonhall> blueghost: 软件超级复杂，但是。。。硬件十分简单，就是一只笔和纸
<lei`> archlinux 下怎么才能操作windows分区的内容啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不需要 重新创新
<lemonhall> blueghost: 给你说的就只是为了书写的啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 需要重新创新。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 因为压感技术造价太高了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 而且你永远也不可能模拟出真实的钢笔，和铅笔吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是啊， 就是把 现有 太专业 的把 不需要的 去掉，就行
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我说的这个技术，价格很低啊，只是为了书写而存在的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该可以的。 你说的压感是在屏幕中实现吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 能在笔上实现吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 现有技术无法满足，因为压感技术需要无源的特殊笔。。。或者有源的发射笔。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 接受装置需要知道你的，X，Y，COS这三个参数，甚至更多。。。所以造价下不来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该可以的。 在屏幕中实现应该也可以。 钢笔本身压感不是很大 的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 压根和屏幕无关
<tenzu> 分辨率也是个问题。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 就是一张普通的纸和普通的笔，加上一个磁铁核心就行了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 弄成有关 可以吗。 要不就在 板上 检测， 要不就在笔上检测。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 压感技术主要的问题在于钱的问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 太专业的，不管他
<lemonhall> blueghost: 两者都太贵。。。。板子和笔都贵，要模拟你的要求，现有技术都必须1000左右
<lemonhall> blueghost: 电容屏就更别说了
<lemonhall> 压感技术，你想想，需要X，Y，角度，压感四个参数
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 除了压感， 还需要模拟 墨水在纸上的反应。 例如 有些纸吸水的厉害， 一些小。 笔尖在一个地方不动，墨水吸的越来越多
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想 应该可以的。
<lemonhall> 所以说，不如就直接用一张纸和一支笔。。这个解决方案绝对是最简单的了
<nprobe> wecom的 笔比较轻一些 手感不太舒服
<lemonhall> 造价我看了，还是最朴实的。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 写个文章 给 苹果， 看看 他是否有兴趣
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者给 wacom 看看
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 自己是没这个能力了。 让别人看看是否有兴趣， 让它自己做了
<nprobe> 苹果忙着 5呢  没空弄这些应该
<lei`> 我不能操作win分区下的文件了，只能查看不能写了，在ubuntu下是可以的，但是现在用的是arch
<nprobe> iphone5 还有touch5
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 造价 让他自己想
<tenzu> lei`: ntsf-3g, gksu
<blueghost> nprobe:) 又不是期望他一定会做。 只是提个建议。 他觉得是个垃圾，就算了啊
<nprobe> 我最近生病了  以后天天泡聊天室了 病房很无聊阿   这一个月就天天学linux了
<tusooa> ls
<blueghost> nprobe:) 怎么了。 多保重身体啊
<nprobe> blueghost:    恩  但愿他们会做  他们有做好这个的实力
<nprobe> blueghost:   今天上午检查  十二指肠全部溃疡
<blueghost> nprobe:) 我只是希望有个东西 可以让 人重拾 钢笔，和书写
<nprobe> blueghost: 医生建议住院一个月  我还在考虑重
<blueghost> nprobe:) 吃了什么东西了啊
<bao__> 怎么会这样的， nprobe
<tenzu> nprobe: 因为不正常饮食？
<nprobe> blueghost:  想法是不错的  不过 这个压感模拟这个技术 貌似还是有一定缺陷
<nprobe> tenzu:  具体原因不清楚 可能您说的原因也存在
<lei`> tenzu: 可以了谢谢
<blueghost> nprobe:) 那让他去想了，如果他有兴趣的画。我不懂 这些了。
<nprobe> 喜欢电脑技术的狂人们 一定按时吃饭阿 我估计我就是饿肚子饿 出来的病  因为我经常一做起事就不知道俄了
<blueghost> nprobe:) 谢谢
<ikk-> nprobe: 什么病？
<nprobe> blueghost: 8-)
<nprobe> ikk-:   十二指肠全部溃疡
<tenzu> nprobe: 饭还是要好好吃的
<soiamso> nprobe: 细菌型的？
<nprobe> tenzu:   恩以后我会好好吃的
<nprobe> soiamso:   不清楚是什么形的
<tenzu> nprobe: 我怀疑我最近吃太多了
<soiamso> nprobe: 还是找个有良知的医生看看吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 下了
<nprobe> soiamso:    我去的是 整个东北三省排第二的医院 估计没啥错   治就是了  就是得花钱 挺闹心
<soiamso> nprobe: 其实可以治好，只是医生不想你这么快好
<nprobe> soiamso:  本来计划年底买车的 看来又买不起了
<blueghost> nprobe:) 保重身体了
<nprobe> soiamso:  是阿 医生吓唬我妈 说我出血可能休克``  我现在大便出血``
<blueghost> nprobe:) 你想添堵 ???
<soiamso> nprobe: 90年代中，就有 幽门螺旋杆菌的特效药
<nprobe> blueghost:   没听命白你的意思？  添堵
<tenzu> nprobe: 身体重要啊，车可以以后再买
<soiamso> nprobe:  你那个是 痔疮吧
<blueghost> nprobe:) 买车啊
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<nprobe> soiamso:   不是  是肠道出血
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我下了
<nprobe> blueghost:  慢走`
<blueghost> nprobe:) 88
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我下了
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<soiamso> nprobe: 其实治疗溃疡，的药不贵，当年一瓶也就 100
<tusooa> ...
<blueghost> soiamso:) 物价上涨了
<soiamso> nprobe: 而且吃完基本就好了，
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<nprobe> soiamso:   恩 我试试看   开了200多块钱的药  就3天的量`
<tenzu> 好贵的药
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你打死都不回应了吗
<nprobe> soiamso:   你是学医学的妈？
<soiamso> nprobe: 进口药物
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我下了
<soiamso> nprobe: 我以前有过
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<blueghost> soiamso:) lemonhall 可能给我打晕了
<nprobe> soiamso:  听你这么说 我很放心  谢谢
<soiamso> nprobe: 不过以后还是要注意的，如果是细菌性的话，很多都是吃的东西不干净
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我下了
<soiamso> nprobe: 烧烤吃多了吧 ？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我下了
<tusooa> Go to hell.
<blueghost> tusooa:) 怎么
<tusooa> Shut up.
<blueghost> ...........
<blueghost> 怎么了
<tusooa> blueghost: 讲1遍就行了，这么长的句子，讲这么多遍。。。
<nprobe> soiamso:   没阿 不敢吃烧烤  外面烧烤那些炭火烤的 我吃了就怀独自了``
<blueghost> tusooa:) lemonhall 不回应
<blueghost> nprobe:) 没吃烧猪肉吧
<tusooa> blueghost: 再说，骂人又不能把伊骂出来啊。呵呵
<nprobe> soiamso:  只有自己拿烤箱的我敢吃  要不然 不管谁家的烧烤 只要是火烤或者炭火烤 都坏肚子
<blueghost> tusooa:)
<nprobe> blueghost:   烤肉 都是自己在家烤
<nprobe> blueghost:  我喜欢自己DIY 食物
<blueghost> nprobe:) 原料也要讲究
<blueghost> nprobe:) 现在 什么东西都不让人放心
<soiamso> nprobe: 只能吃全熟的东西，只能自己煮了
<tusooa> ...
<blueghost> soiamso:) 别吃肝脏
<nprobe> soiamso:   你说的对阿  除了自己作的东西 没什么可以放心的食物了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 貌似 很多什么 激素， 什么瘦肉精， 最后都会进入 肝脏 积聚
<soiamso> nprobe: 胃溃疡也就是幽门螺旋杆菌感染...
<blueghost> soiamso:) 貌似 北方人 都不吃肝脏的吧
<nprobe> soiamso:    恩  治好就好了 `
<nprobe> blueghost:  北方人 除了不吃人  其余能吃的一切食物都吃 `
<blueghost> nprobe:) 怎么像 说的是广东人
<ofan> nprobe: 那是广东人
<nprobe> 恩 知道
<nprobe> 佛山 等地
<tenzu> 吃老鼠
<soiamso> nprobe: 确实一瓶药就搞定，如果看来看去不好，就是医生有问题，或你吃的习惯有问题
<blueghost> 广东人 滥吃， 全国有名了
<nprobe> 佛山某地  吃胎盘  女婴
<nprobe> soiamso:   恩恩  一定能搞定
<soiamso> nprobe: 你什么地方的?
<nprobe> soiamso:  你说话 比医生更容易相信  医生要赚钱 你却是无偿的
<blueghost> nprobe:) ...
<nprobe> soiamso:  我是东北的
<NoIE> blueghost: nprobe: 我这里有一些广东人吃婴儿的照片，要看吗？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 看过了
<nprobe> NoIE:   恩看过了
<nprobe> 说不上恶心  只有异样的感觉
<soiamso> nprobe: 菌杀掉了，然后就是等慢慢修复了，自己还是要注意的
<lemonhall> blueghost: ........
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我下啦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 出来
<lemonhall> blueghost: 888
<nprobe> soiamso:    有什么东西不能吃的 何我说说
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我等你回应 我才下
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我在吃橙子刚才
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我。。感动了。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 去过节吧。。好好放松放松
<nprobe> 过节 哈哈`
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 鬼节????
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。。。。。
<blueghost> 好吧
<tenzu> 难道是性节么？
 * blueghost 过节中
<soiamso> nprobe: 辣的都不能吃，鸭，鹅都不可以吃。可以问问中医，什么对伤口修复不好
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我受不了你。。。
<nprobe> 死哦
<blueghost> 怎么
<nprobe> 打错
<nprobe> soiamso:  鸡 呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 都当爸爸的人了。。。稳重些～～
<blueghost> 。。。。
<nprobe> soiamso:   鸡能吃不``
<nprobe> soiamso:   最近我吃了  一星期烤鸡  大润发打特价 10元一只
<soiamso> nprobe: 鸡没有问题，但是烤鸡有很多香料肯定是不可以吃的。蒸鸡还可以，多放姜，吃完西药后不疼了。可以再去看中医
<nprobe> so
<nprobe> soiamso:  事实上 我一直哪都不腾
<nprobe> soiamso:   只不过 大便出血了 去检查一下 坏了`溃疡了  汗
<nprobe> 谁知道 ubuntu下有什么打发时间的东西 例如联网的小游戏之类的
<soiamso> nprobe: 有可能是脑子问题
<nprobe> soiamso:    ？
<nprobe> soiamso:  没明白你的意思
<soiamso> nprobe: 最终查出来是脑子有问题
<NoIE> 我搜所 “bing 站内搜索”，结果返回的都是“病 站内搜索”。
<ofan> nprobe: 看这种工具的man手册
<lolicon> ...
<nprobe> soiamso:   你的意思是  我脑子有问题？
<lolicon> ....
<lolicon> 这句很歧义啊
<nprobe> lolicon:  是阿 我也不太理解
<lemonhall> nprobe: 韦诺之战
<yappy> hi
<^k^> yappy, 好  ㍦ 
<tusooa> 一大堆join/Quit
<OT_iux> TIPS: -Do you speak English? -Yes -Name? -Adolf Bumin. -Sex? -3 to 5 times a week. -No,I mean...male/female? -Yes,male,female and sometimes camels. -Holy cow! -Yes,cows,sheep...Animals in general. -Oh dear. -No,deer runs too fast.
<tusooa> ...
<lemonhall> OT_iux: ..........
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 这个机器人太。。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: lol
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 是我手动贴的啦
<ofan> OT_iux: ... XE
<OT_iux> lol
<OT_iux> PEBKAC：“ Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair.Especially used for describing user error cases which are generally silly, dummy or stupid errors. ”
<Guest31778> ed2k://|file|TLF-SOFT-PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.v3.0.M080.LINUX-SHooTERS.img|1304756380|a0f96e0789eca1831c6cc350751b98bd|h=bq3prrnlnpafiimudfoufqz7h4tvhuje|/
<^k^> ⇪ 1.22 GB
<Guest31778> 请帮忙加速
<Guest31778> proe3 for linux
<Guest31778> 有迅雷可下!!!
<Guest31778> 用迅雷可下!!!
<ofan> 什么东西
<ofan> 游戏?
<drovencrazy> pro-e?
<OT_iux> ？
<OT_iux> proe3是啥
<drovencrazy> 机械用的pro-e?
<ofan> 要钱的吧
<drovencrazy> pro-e4linux?
<Guest31778> wildfire 3.0 for linux
<Guest31778> wildfire proe 3.0 for linux
<Guest31778> drovencrazy :对
<tenzu> 不好用，几年钱就试过了
<OT_iux> Guest31778: 我开始下载了……谢谢分享~
<Guest31778> ofan :可破解,网上有教程
<drovencrazy> Guest31778, 感谢分享
<Guest31778> drovencrazy :下载速度有多快?
<Guest31778> tenzu : ...................
<drovencrazy> Guest31778, 第一次用，找个工具先
<tenzu> Guest31778: 不信你就下完装上试试
<drovencrazy> Guest31778, linux用什么拖驴子
<OT_iux> Guest31778: 我用amule …… 种子数是 0 / 2 (0)
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: mldonkey or amule
<Guest31778> tenzu :当时怎装的?用了nvidia.run驱动吗?
<tenzu> Guest31778: intel显卡
<Guest31778> tenzu : ............几年前的显卡.......intel..........
<drovencrazy> Guest31778, 有没有UG 替代品？
<tenzu> 并不是显卡驱动问题
<OT_iux> Guest31778: 我是园林设计的，我用的Dassault的CAD
<OT_iux> Guest31778: http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/ 有中文版
<OT_iux> http://www.3ds.com/cn/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/
 * drovencrazy 微菜兄没来 表示很寂寞
<Guest31778> tenzu :哦
<Guest31778> QT_inu :ths
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> QT inu 是啥意思……
<Guest31778> OT_iux : sorry :)
<tenzu> OT_iux: 长了尾巴的你
<OT_iux> :) It's okay~
<OT_iux> DraftSight对个人用户似乎也是免费的
<OT_iux> 它对中文字体的支持还不错，也可以自己定义找不到字体时候的替换字体
 * OT_iux 一直用 gbcbig.shx ...
<Guest31778> drovencrazy : ug不知道
<OT_iux> ug是啥？
<drovencrazy> OT_iux, 三维实体建模
<tenzu> 比较习惯solidworks
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 喔…… 我只会Skecth up，和一点点的 3ds max
<Guest31778> 没有人用迅雷下?
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 没有，我恨迅雷
<Guest31778> :)
<Guest31778> 我用迅雷下到92%了
<OT_iux> =。= 可是迅雷给驴子传的量太少了……
<Guest31778> rignt
<Guest31778> yeah
<drovencrazy> Guest31778, 迅雷是ed链接的坟墓
<Guest31778> !!!
 * OT_iux 摊爪
 * drovencrazy  迅雷虽然提高了很多 但是依旧对电驴的流量没有多少贡献
<Guest31778> 我的emule共享上20k/s
<OT_iux> Guest31778: 我用驴子下，刚才那个链接只有1个源，速度 18k/s
<Guest31778> :)
<Guest31778> mine
<OT_iux> 我的驴子随便共享上传都是500k/s ...
<drovencrazy> 我的驴子没有速度
<OT_iux> Speed: Up: 500.08KBps | Down: 16.10KBps (Limits: 500.00KBps/0 bytesps)
<Guest31778> OT_iux : 加不了速吗?我12M电信的...............
<Guest31778> OT_iux : good
<drovencrazy> Guest31778, 12M 口水哗哗的
<OT_iux> 迅雷给驴传的速度太小了
<Guest31778> 我上传没设置限制.........
<Guest31778> 50k/s 了 :)
<Guest31778> up
<Guest31778> up 50k/s down 0.5k/s ....................
<Guest31778> 我迅雷上传60k/s有人在下吗?还是服务器搞鬼?
<metbsd> 可能是我在下
<metbsd> emule为什么还会存在
<metbsd> 速度像乌龟
<metbsd> 资源又少
<blueghost> 这里 新来的人很多 啊。 走 的人也很多啊
<OT_iux> 习惯就好
<blueghost> 有几个 是 一直坚持 在这里的啊
<Lavande> 阿蓉不在呃。。
<blueghost> lainme:) 老蓉头？？？
<blueghost> Lavande:)  老蓉头？？？
<Lavande> blueghost: 哈皮阿蓉啊
<blueghost> Lavande:) 为什么叫他 啊荣啊
<Lavande> aron=阿蓉，哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> Lavande:) 我知道是他， 听过别人这样叫他。 只是不知道为什么
<blueghost> Lavande:) 哦
<blueghost> jyf1986 一直都在
<blueghost> gebjgd 也一直都在
<blueghost>  mea... 也是
<Lavande> 。。。
<Lavande> 估计人不在，机器在
<Lavande> 对了，问问，apt可以用代理的吧？
<blueghost>  alv...也是
<blueghost> Lavande:) 我在看， 谁是坚定 用户
<blueghost> Lavande:) 不知道
<blueghost> Lavande:) 我一直 不知道 神是谁
<lolicon> ee
<lolicon> 现在不在
<itsucks> lolicon: o
<blueghost> lolicon:) 哦
<Lavande> iGoogle
<lainme> Lavande: 可以
<Lavande> lainme: 我搜到一个05年的帖子，是改配置文件，这个方法还有用不？
<lainme> Lavande: /etc/apt/apt.conf写上就行
<lainme> Acquire::http::proxy "http://127.0.0.1:8118/";
<if_else> ccze 是什么程序？谢谢
<Lavande> lainme: OK，我来试试看。。
<Lavande> lainme: 这个铁通真是闹心。。。唉
<lainme> Lavande: 电信也悲剧，launchpad太慢了
<Lavande> lainme: 就是因为lauchpad，基本是连不上的状态。。唉
<Lavande> lainme: 看样子离墙不远了……
<blueghost> 想吃“好”猪肉，还得找“笨猪”
<Lavande> lainme: 呃，socks5可以不？
<lainme> Lavande: 或许可以吧，没试过
<Lavande> lainme: 我试试。。。
<blueghost> 谁知道笨猪是怎么样的
<blueghost> 笨养猪 叫笨猪
 * adam8157 无聊啊...
<blueghost> 就是 老老实实 喂 剩菜剩饭， 喂一年 的。
<drovencrazy> 我右上角的音量控制搞没了 怎么搞回来？
<ofan> 注销
<drovencrazy> ofan, 额  是我不小心把那个按钮删掉了 但是再添加找不到了
<ofan> 邮件面板添加啊
<ofan> 右键
<cherrot> 指示器小程序 和 指示器小程序会话
<blueghost> 中 国有风险，投胎需谨慎！
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 右键 添加到面板 指示器小程序
<drovencrazy> OT_iux, 感谢 非常
<OT_iux> ：）
<drovencrazy> cherrot, 感谢 非常
<cfy> drovencrazy: 用alsamixer好了
<cherrot> :-)
<drovencrazy> cfy,什么？
<cfy> drovencrazy: 我都是用alsamixer调整音量
<cfy> drovencrazy: 或许我该绑定个快捷键...
<superV> help!我在UBUNTU上装了一个虚拟XP，怎么用一会儿就突然没声音了呢？
<drovencrazy> cfy, 我本本上有 不过那按键太硬了
<OT_iux> superV: 虚拟机的声音控制器打开了么？是否允许虚拟机使用声卡？
<cfy> drovencrazy: 我是说,比如win+u/d,搞成调的
<cherrot> superV： 声卡类型改成ALSA Audio Driver 控制芯片改成ICH97试试呢？
<drovencrazy> cfy, 我win的快捷键都快满了 呵呵
<cfy> drovencrazy: 呵呵.
<OT_iux> @@ 这个不知道……
<blueghost> 民政部有关人士也表示，墓地也不属于殡葬基本需求之列，所以并不鼓励大家都要去寻找墓地，也就不属于国家必须要去保障的范围。
<blueghost> 殡葬 的基本需求 包括什么啊
<lolicon> 无
<blueghost> 我本人比较 傻
<blueghost> lolicon:) 就是 国家 必须保障的范围 是 0 ？
<OT_iux> 以后尸体都丢到这个民政部有关人士的家里就好了
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> OT_iux:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你又在
<blueghost> 谁在国外 的。 我想 知道 国外 有什么 服务是不收钱 的。
<metbsd> 呼吸
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在
<blueghost> metbsd:) 呼吸 那不是 服务吧
<blueghost> metbsd:) 好像 中国也闹 个什么 呼吸税吧
<metbsd> 那没了吧
<blueghost> metbsd:) 也对， 中国的 空气 也是国有 的。
<blueghost> metbsd:) 哦。 我是 说 有 什么 公共服务 是不收钱 的。
<metbsd> 国外的十二年义务教育是免费的
<blueghost> metbsd:) 哦
<blueghost> metbsd:) 中国 也是啊。 不过是 9年
<metbsd> 我的国外看病做手术不用钱
<blueghost> metbsd:) 有什么 公共服务 国外不收钱， 国内收钱的
<blueghost> metbsd:) 哦。
<metbsd> 我已经一年多没回国了
<blueghost> metbsd:) 哦。
<lemonhall> metbsd: 唔。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> metbsd: 真好
<mofli> metbsd: 那多作几次手术。
<blueghost>  国外看病 做手术， 教育， 这些免费。 是不是 这些费用 都是在税收里 拨款 的呢
<metbsd> 医疗是税收里，教育不是
<mofli> 国内现在养老金，都亏空了。我们退休的时候，都不知道有钱发没。
<blueghost> metbsd:) 哦
<blueghost> metbsd:) 教育 是哪出 的
<metbsd> 任何一个小孩都有资格用12年免费教育
<metbsd> 政府
<blueghost> 国内 那些 税收 都干什么了。 收的税 怎么不见有什么服务是 免费 的
<soiamso> blueghost: 最近还在家里看小孩？
<speller> ..still upgrading my slackware in cosole...boring..
<blueghost> soiamso:) 对啊。 我不看谁看
<cherrot> blueghost: 军费……维稳……
<speller> god, all i can see is "?????????"
<soiamso> blueghost: 你老婆看
<blueghost> 甚至 公园 有一段时间 都要收门票。 不过现在 不收了。 但 几乎所有公园 都荒废了
<metbsd> i can see chinese in default windows installation
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你给个老婆给我啊
<metbsd> in linux have to install x, fonts, fontconfig, luck..
<speller> ..i am in cosole now
<soiamso> blueghost: 你的小孩不是你老婆生的？
<metbsd> blueghost, 你老婆呢
<speller> upgrade slackware to currect in x will be very beiju..
<blueghost> 一不收 门票， 公园 就没钱 维护了。 问题就来了， 为什么呢？ 公园不是政府要 维护的吗？ 他收的税干嘛去了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 是我老婆生的， 我养的， 可以吗
<speller>  ??, ?? ??? ???? ?????, ????? ??????? ????? ????????
<soiamso> blueghost: 哦
<speller> dear, zhongduan li shubiao zhongjian haiyou fuzhi gongneng ya....
<maya> 修公路 拆公路~~~
<metbsd> blueghost, 为什么不是你老婆带小孩
<maya> again and again
<blueghost> 终端里鼠标中间还有复制功能呀？
<blueghost> metbsd:) 自己想
<maya> 不是上面有？
<metbsd> 因为、、你是上海人
<speller> by the way, who's a funs of slackware?
<blueghost> metbsd:) 我还找 宠物店 的服务员呢。 你想我会重婚吗
<speller> why my gcc & mplayer can not find some libs?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你会再婚的
<mofli> lemonhall: ++
<speller> now i am upgrading s*
<lemonhall> mofli: .......
<blueghost> 莫福利？？？
<metbsd> 羡慕 blueghost
<blueghost> metbsd:) 羡慕我干嘛
<lemonhall> metbsd: 羡慕+1
<metbsd> 有小孩的离婚男人，现在是最吃香的
 * lemonhall 表示，各种羡慕妒忌恨
<blueghost> spleller becose your lib not in lib path
<soiamso> metbsd: 为什么？
<metbsd> 要是还有个事业，更不得了
<blueghost> 该死， 谁帮一下 speller ， 我英文不行
<speller> i can not see chinese...
<lemonhall> metbsd: +1
<speller> i am in cosole
<blueghost> soiamso:) 有性经验 可以吗？ 一定要讨论这个吗
<lemonhall> speller: what's matter?
<metbsd> 这句话有问题
<metbsd> 应该是问，what's the problem
<lemonhall> iGnome: .........你和iGoogle , iGirl是什么关系？
<lemonhall> metbsd: 唔，我英语也烂。。。只能看懂计算机文档
<soiamso> blueghost: 就是问你还是不是在看小孩，谁知道会扯这么远
<iGnome> 太吸血了。 http://imagebin.org/146381
<blueghost> speller:) 你加 你的libs路径到一个文件,文件名 是 xxx.conf。 文件 放在 /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<iGnome> lemonhall: 都是nick而已嘛
<blueghost> speller:) 然后 sudo ldconf
<lemonhall> iGnome: 感觉像一个家族的啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 姐妹关系
<iGnome> 嗯。我是家长
<lemonhall> blueghost: 人家看不到中文。。。
<lemonhall> speller: fbterm
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你用英文跟他说啊
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 累，我属于能读，能大概听得懂，说不行
<mfmg1911> pidgin咋連不上gtalk了？
<baron> join #oracle
<iGnome> mfmg1911: 已经很久了。
<speller> i'm asking someting in #slackware :)
<mfmg1911>  iGnome: 如果說是牆的原因，我開了vpn也連不上，反而從郵箱一下就上去了
<lemonhall> speller: I'm asking something in @slackware..
<blueghost> iGnome:) 做这里好像 来过一个女的， 叫什么忘了
<metbsd> #slackware will treat you like a fart.
<blueghost> 谁还记得 曾经来过这里一女的 叫什么名字 啊
<blueghost> 好像是 mayli 的
<lemonhall> slackware竟然还在发行啊
<iGnome> mfmg1911: 淡定吧
<iGnome> blueghost: 哈皮的lp经常在这啊。
<speller> They are very kindly
<iGnome> destine
<lemonhall> iGnome: 唔。。。没看过照片，估计是个小女孩，挺上进的
<blueghost> iGnome:) lp??? 什么 lp??? 拉皮 ？？
<iGnome> 还有血血。
<cugxuetao> wife
<blueghost> cugxuetao:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: Happy的gf
<iGnome> idreaxx
<cugxuetao> :-D
<iGnome> 多了。 blueghost
<blueghost> iGnome:) 多了？？哈皮的老婆 多了？？ 还是什么多了
<iGnome> 额。这家伙，居然玷污哈皮的清白
<blueghost> iGnome:) 你说的啊
<blueghost> 什么多了
<iGnome> 你会被 destine 踢的。
<iGnome> lol
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> 什么多了
<blueghost> 什么"多了"
<malegebi> 各位  在 更改 language support 时 出现 :can't apply  changes  Fix broken packages first! 该怎么 办 ?
<blueghost> malegebi:) 灌水的路过
<iGnome> malegebi: 先update upgrade下。再看提示。修复破损包
<tusooa> ls
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的英语教师发展的怎么样了
<iGnome> ub能出破损包的，也是瞎安装流氓软件，才出来的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你曾经是不是有另一个 nick
<iGnome> tusooa: 还在 fvwm?
<tusooa> iGnome: 对。
<iGnome> 那坚持得好
<blueghost> 我想画画了
<iGnome> blueghost: 尿床的意思？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没任何发展。。。。没有其他昵称
<malegebi> upgrade  没 有 问题
<OT_iux> !get 4emm
<tusooa> ...
<blueghost> 尿床？？？
<iGnome> malegebi: 那终端安装一个软件，看提示啥是破损包。
<myke2> malegebi: Ubuntu 10.10?
<lemonhall> !get 4emm
<iGnome> 或者去新力徳里面看破损包是啥。 malegebi
<lemonhall> 木有这个命令 OT_iux
<OT_iux> @@
<lemonhall> 出去吃饭去了。。。。。
<tusooa> 关于lp, 我一般说的是launchpad的简称。
<lemonhall> 明天去秦岭
<myke2> malegebi: or Ubuntu 10.04?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 88
<cugxuetao> :(
<iGnome> blueghost	我想画画了 -> 尿床的意思
<blueghost> iGnome:) ....
<iGnome> 小孩子，都这样说的嘛
<blueghost> iGnome:) 画两只抱着睡觉 的猫。 泡妞
<iGnome> 。这也叫画。。
<cugxuetao> 我邪恶了。。。。lp是launchpad，面壁去。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 踹翻你。。。。。。。。
<iGnome> cugxuetao: 你现在理解才错误了吧
<cugxuetao> 嘿嘿嘿
<iGnome> 谈技术问题，lp才是launchpad的意思
<blueghost> ............
<NoIE> 弱弱的问一下，有谁熟悉 CSE ？
<iGnome> nnnnd 有一个迅雷，给我100k流量。少见啊。
<myke2> malegebi: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<iGnome> 俗称au; ag
<speller> ...
<speller> boring...
<aries> 请问一下，更换软件源的那个软件包叫什么名字？
<microcai> aries:  vim
<myke2> microcai: ...
<iGnome> synaptic aries
<myke2> iGnome: no
<speller> There are so many i* ;p
<iGnome> 可以选择最快的中国的源。
<aries> 我知道怎么编辑 我想问一下那个图形节目的是什么？
<iGnome> 别听那原始人 microcai 的。
<aries> 界面
<iGnome> synaptic aries
<myke2> aries: software-properties-gtk
<myke2> aries: http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/s/software-properties-gtk/6062_large.png
<iGnome> myke2: 你那只是 synaptic 内带的一个功能嘛
<iGnome> 何必骗新人
<malegebi> 现在 的 问题就是 无法更改成 中文
<ofan> 'log
<aries> 谢了 因为正在从基本系统开始搭
<myke2> iGnome: 你确定synaptics依赖于他?
<myke2> iGnome: 我装Debian的时候记得有synaptics但是没有这东西
<iGnome> 不是依赖。是新人通常应该从一个完整的gui开始
<myke2> iGnome: 还有你没必要用"骗"这种定性的词语吧
<OT_iux> @@、
<iGnome> 骗，就是骗。呵呵。你何必在意这哦。开玩笑的嘛
<OT_iux> 骗新人的是伪菜
<iGnome> lol
<soiamso> 有谁去了 ？ http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f5647235o1p0.html
<myke2> iGnome: 如果我有什么错误, 请指出就是了, 为什么一定要带这种词?
<iGnome> 微菜只是脱离现代社会而已
<iGnome> myke2: @@@ 这么敏感啊。不是吧
<speller> by the way, should i reinstall nvdia drive?
<OT_iux> iGnome: 三个眼睛的怪物……
<iGnome> OT_iux: 哪里看到的？
<OT_iux> @@ = 2个眼睛蚊香眼
<iGnome> speller: 那是中文搞定以后的事情
<iGnome> OT_iux: .. 这样
<speller> iGnome: i am in cosole so that i can not see chinese..
<speller> what you typed is just like ???????????????
<myke2> iGnome: 查了一下, synaptics的确有这种功能, 但是和software-properties-gtk不同, http://wiki.debian.org/Synaptic
<^k^> ⇪ title: Synaptic - Debian Wiki
<if_else> 各位兄台，mount u盘时，后面到目录是随便的是不，可否挂载到 HOME/myusb 谢谢
<iGnome> speller: first you need install chinese language packages.
<OT_iux> speller: he/she said: nvidia driver is the last thing you need to worry, please fix your chinese input/output fist
<speller> i am in cosole, not x-window...
<OT_iux> speller: *first
<iGnome> myke2: 不会不同吧。应该就是调用同一个软件。
<iGnome> speller: install aptitude, then install gnome or any other X software.
<OT_iux> speller: does nVidia driver provide you any benefit when you are in console?
<myke2> iGnome: 调用同一个软件, 什么软件?
<myke2> speller: nVidia?
<speller> iGnome: I am upgrading my slackware to currect now...
<iGnome> OT_iux: 还是你说，你英文好多了。
<iGnome> myke2: ...
<speller> yes, maybe, nv
<microcai> speller:  use cjktty
<speller> should i reinstall it after upgrade?
<iGnome> 29894  0.7 26976 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk -n -t 77594629
<iGnome> myke2:
<OT_iux> speller: as i know you have to reinstall the restrict nVidia drive every time you updated your kernel
<iGnome> 新力徳菜单，设置-软件仓库。就这啊。 myke2
<nemocaptain> 有用vimp3插件的吗？请教一个问题
<pocoyo> nemocaptain: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<speller> OT_iux: Oh, bad news....
<myke2> iGnome: 恕我没用过synaptics
<caleb-> speller: reinstall an GUI and type Chinese here
<myke2> iGnome: 拼错, 是synaptic
<iGnome> myke2: 额。我也基本不开这的。
<OT_iux> speller: but if you are using the open source nv driver, you don't need to install them again
<caleb-> 没基础的干嘛玩 console 啊
<iGnome> caleb-: 还不是学你的，安装evil失败的结果嘛
<OT_iux> 噗哈哈哈
<speller> OT_iux: Maybe mine is OSS :)
<soiamso> caleb-: 可能是高手。。。
<OT_iux> speller: :) you can try startx after update & restart
<myke2> caleb-: nVidia能在console用framebuffer么?
<iGnome> soiamso: ..
<caleb-> soiamso: 一看就知道不是高手啊
<caleb-> myke2: 可
<OT_iux> speller: if it fails, you know you have to rebuild the nv driver package
<speller> so boring... my upgrade has lasted 5 hours...
<iGnome> caleb-: 是高手呢。要不，谁知道tty下来irc哦。
<OT_iux> myke2: 好像是可以的
<soiamso> caleb-: 能在 console 上 irc 的还是有一定水平的吧。
<OT_iux> iGnome: irssi ?
<myke2> caleb-: 什么fb驱动?
<iGnome> soiamso: 9494
<myke2> caleb-: vesafb?
<soiamso> caleb-: 起码我没有这个胆量。
<iGnome> OT_iux: 可能
<OT_iux> speller: i hate dist-update...
<speller> i love irssri :)
<OT_iux> speller: every time i try, it will end at reinstall the entire system...
<iGnome> 排骨。。
<speller> OT_iux: i don't you it will take so much time..
<speller> i don't kown..
 * NoIE http://panda3d.blogbus.com/logs/114315192.html?cx=005040915285482816832%3A3o4jmezd5ii&ie=UTF-8&q=egg&cof=FORID%3A11&sa.x=12&sa.y=3#446 ，总算把站内搜索的问题解决了。
<OT_iux> speller: try off-line update next time
<speller> OT_iux, thank you, i will ToT
<OT_iux> speller: :) yw
<soiamso> caleb-: ToT 是什么意思？
<OT_iux> soiamso: 哭
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 这啥
<iGnome> 还 yw
<OT_iux> soiamso: T-T ToT TvT TwT T.T
<OT_iux> soiamso: 都是哭，各种哭脸
<iGnome> 说你的 yw
<tusooa> fx又突然没了。。。
<OT_iux> iGnome: yw is short for you're welcome
<soiamso> iGnome: niubility
<tusooa> 又是segmentation fault
<iGnome> 啊。这太简短了吧
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<OT_iux> iGnome: 知道 lol 吧
<caleb-> tusooa: 自己编的？
<iGnome> ~~~ 知道了。还这
<myke2> OT_iux: nv用什么fb?
<speller> OT_iux: ... maybe "yr welcome" will be better understood
<OT_iux> myke2: 我也不太清楚……
 * speller ya welcome, sorry
<myke2> speller: you can use zhcon to show Chinese
<OT_iux> speller: o i c... ^^; thank you
<speller> myke2: i kown nothing about the kernel
<myke2> speller: not kernel
<myke2> speller: install zhcon
<speller> then i can see chinese in cosole ?
<lolicon> speller: use X ...
<myke2> speller: and run it
<myke2> speller: then you can see zh-CN in console
<speller> oh, i will baidu it after upgrade..
<lolicon> iGnome: ...
<speller> myke2: 3Q :)
<OT_iux> lol
<iGnome> 球猫
<iGnome> 可怜的球猫
<caleb-> 可怜的球猫
<OT_iux> speller: zhcon can support Chinese character display in TTY
<lolicon> ...
<speller> wow, great~
<myke2> OT_iux: zhcon不需要fb所以......
<OT_iux> speller: lolicon 是 zhcon 的 loli 版本么？
<OT_iux> lolicon 是 zhcon 的 loli 版本么？
<OT_iux> myke2: 喔……酱紫阿……
<lolicon> OT_iux: ...
<iGnome> pocoyo:
<OT_iux> speller: sudo apt-get install zhcon
<lolicon> 要控制台支持中文很简单。。。进X然后开终端。。。
<OT_iux> speller: then try: zhcon --utf8
<speller> OT_iux: I'm a slacker...
<OT_iux> @@ oh, sorry...
<speller> OT_iux: I'll try to find it by sbopkg
<OT_iux> speller: ^^ good luck
<speller> OT_iux: en, thank you
<OT_iux> speller: you might need to try: zhcon --utf8 --drv=vga
<OT_iux> speller: if there are display issues
<speller> OT_iux: can i run it every time my os start?
<iGnome> 这费劲的distro
<caleb-> 这费劲的人
<lolicon> zen-stable 拖了一下午才拖了 45M 。。
<OT_iux> speller: zhcon is a kind of multi-byte char display platform... like UCDOS...
<lolicon> 难道我机器要连续三天不关机么。。
<OT_iux> speller: when you need Chinese character display, launch it
<speller> OT_iux: I see, thouht still can i kown it well
<OT_iux> speller: the official website saids that it supports FrameBuffer/VGA/libggi without rebuild kernel
<speller> OT_iux: by the way, i never use a dos platform.. when i got my first pc, windows 98 had been ready
<iGnome> hotfile居然下载出330k/s
<speller> OT_iux: I hate rebuild kernel....
<OT_iux> speller: me 2...
<OT_iux> http://zhcon.sourceforge.net/images/scr_vim61.png
 * microcai bugzilla.gnome.org 比以前慢了N倍
<speller> OT_iux: You mean.. also you didn't run a dos box?
<microcai> speller:  use cjktty kernel patch, you never miss Chinese support
<microcai> OT_iux:  别和我竞争。。。。。
<speller> patch, should i rebuilt kernel ?
<OT_iux> microcai: ?
<caleb-> microcai: 没 fb 时就悲剧鸟
<OT_iux> speller: i mean i hate rebuilding kernel too
<speller> oh...
<OT_iux> speller: i learned MSDOS in 1993...
<caleb-> 满屏的 chinglish...
<iGnome> 我支持 chinglish
 * speller wow, my upgrade will be over !!!!!! 
<iGnome> 这里估计就 ff 和 金的英文好些
<microcai> caleb-:  没 fb zhcon 也背景
<microcai> caleb-:  没 fb zhcon 也悲剧
<OT_iux> congratulations...
 * speller 6h, i think i will never upgrade my slackware by network again...
<microcai> caleb-:  还不算 zhcon 该死的居然默认编码是 GBK
<iGnome> zhcon也就那2参数
<speller> OT_iux: thanks, but i feel that i have no reasons to upgrade my os...
 * ofan 打倒GBK
<iGnome> 打到假网景
 * alvin_rxg long live GBK
<caleb-> microcai: 不是最喜欢 gb* 了？
 * microcai 打倒 UTF8
<caleb-> microcai: zhcon 不需要 fb 的
<microcai> caleb-:  怎么可能。
 * speller long live gfw....
<microcai> caleb-:  没 fb 是不可能显示汉字的
<caleb-> microcai: 为毛你常常活在 N 年前？
<caleb-> 难到 microcai 有两个？
<caleb-> s/到/道/
<OT_iux> 脑残总是相似的
<iGnome> 微菜一直脱离现代社会的
<iGnome> OT_iux: 狠
<microcai> caleb-:  ??
<microcai> caleb-:   那怎么实现的？
<caleb-> console 又不是只有 fb 好伐…
<OT_tty2> 干啊
<OT_tty2> 在TTY下打中文信息真的很累
<OT_tty2> 不过好歹是能用;啦
<OT_tty2> 没有人么?好像突然安静了?
<pocoyo> OT_tty2: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<speller> god, i forgot to install-new....
<tusooa> microcai: 这是不可能的。
<OT_iux> ??
<superV> 冒个泡
<speller> so that so many programs cannot find libs...
<speller> such as mplayer and gcc
<speller> == b\
<iGnome> speller: reinstall whole os
<OT_tty2> speller: poor speller...
<speller> iGnome: ==b , i think everything will be ok after i run slackpkg with arg "install-new" and "clean-system" :)
<OT_tty2> speller: i'm OT, I've installed zhcon and using irssi in tty2
<OT_tty2> 反正中文是搞定了
<iGnome> speller: here is #ubuntu-cn
<OT_tty2> 不过这输入法真烂啊
<iGnome> OT_iux: 你也蛋痛？
<OT_tty2> iGnome: 没错
<speller> iGnome: but few people there use ub, right :)
<OT_tty2> iGnome: 我很好奇
<iGnome> speller: but ub has not so many troubles as you.
<speller> OT_tty2: I'll install zh after i clean my system
<speller> iCnome: as me? as my os?
<soiamso> iGnome: 真扯淡
<iGnome> OT_iux: 那你继续，试试fb*。抓图啊，播发电影啊。聊天啊。
<iGnome> soiamso: 你又干嘛
<soiamso> iGnome: slacker 来 ub-cn 问问题。
<iGnome> soiamso: 这只是这房间人多嘛。
<caleb-> 就这程度实在不适合 slackware 啊
<iGnome> 干脆改topic，“拒绝一切编译版本”
<soiamso> iGnome: 这个事情就奇怪了，其他房间总是搞不起来。反而 ub 水着水着，聚了一帮人
<caleb-> 不奇怪啊，irc 本来就要经营的
<caleb-> 不经营哪有人来
<iGnome> soiamso: 关键是现在这里没妹朵了。以前论坛还有几个，好热闹的啊
<caleb-> 妹朵都被吓跑了
<iGnome> 还一堆灌水的妹朵。
<iGnome> caleb-: 是啊。
<soiamso> iGnome: 都生孩子去了
<iGnome> lol
<caleb-> 说不定是人妖
<iGnome> @
<soiamso> iGnome: 现在论坛好像也没有高过任何社区项目？
<iGnome> 没。都不积极
<soiamso> iGnome: 人在东莞？
<iGnome> 不是吧。自己看Ip
<iGnome> 打仗去。
<OT_iux> TIPS: 10年以后，我们在广州遇见。姑娘神秘地问我，生活过得有意思吗？我说没有，她说，明早7点来宾馆找我。我一夜没多睡，觉得民主自由没白信，许是华盛顿派人来了。早起，冲到她宾馆，敲门，她把我迎进，问：你听说过安利吗
<OT_iux> speller: did you installed Chinese character display support?
<ofan> no.de
<OT_iux> 似乎游戏推广万年不变的方法便是 cosplay 美女。微软也逃不过这一恶俗的套路，在近日的一次展销活动上，他们请来模美女扮演成了Halo 中 Spartan 突击队队员的样子，同时还在 Xbox 前大玩跳舞游戏等等，引来众多围观。
<ofan> https://no.de
<fhong> hello
<^k^> fhong, 好  ㍪ 
<MopperWhite> HELP!!!!
<MopperWhite> http://s2.kimag.es/share/67286553.png
<desksong> 怎么了？
<MopperWhite> I lost my ibus!!!!
<desksong> so you can use fcitx now
<MopperWhite> http://s2.kimag.es/share/67286553.png
<Hoxily> MopperWhite: 注销一下，看看能不能出来。
<MopperWhite> I tried...
<NoIE> 有重启 ibus 的命令，不过我忘了。
<MopperWhite> Hoxily: Maybe I should reboot
<alvin_rxg> ibus-daemon -x -r -d .........
<desksong> 投入 fcitx 的怀抱才是光明的未来
<wxm> desksong: 我用了 fcitx在终端下输入英文的时候光标没有对齐. 怎么搞 `
 * tusooa 支持 desksong 
<desksong> wxm: 哦？我没遇到过
<wxm> desksong: 额 那我还是自己查把 .等会`
<desksong> tusooa: 嘿嘿
 * edison0354 http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0143/v/swf/qplayer.swf?VideoIDS=XMTIzODc1NTUy&embedid=-&showAd=0
<tusooa> 有人不？
<pocoyo> tusooa: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<tusooa> pocoyo: Person, not bot
<NoIE> edison0354: 水区里看过了。
<edison0354> NoIE: 哦
<myke2> caleb-: microcai1 没fb用vga好吧, zhcon有三个驱动
<Stifler> test
<pocoyo> Stifler: 什么叫屈辱，一个国家被杀死这么多人，连个像样的统计都懒得做，这叫屈辱；一个国家能将政府的罪责和三千万人命推脱为自然灾害，这叫屈辱；一个国家有着荒唐到让人无法理解的十年动乱，如今却没有人为此负责，没有人敢公正的评价历史，这叫屈辱；一个国家用坦克碾碎民主的呼声，把枪口对准几千个大学生，这叫屈辱；一个å
<Stifler> ?
<Stifler> hi
<Stifler> jrrp
<myke2> ^k^:
<maya> 并非没人公正评价那十年吧
<^k^> myke2, 方法名 en2zh 未找到  ㍪ 
<myke2> Slackware是编译的?
<maya> 整体来说 这段话还是不错的
<myke2> flh: hi
<myke2> maya: No politics here
<maya> ok
<myke2> flh: 上次我搞错了
<maya> 但我想知道的是 为什么不是告诉他而是通知了我。
<maya> 话说 我还真是第一次知道no政治 here
<myke2> flh: archlinux支持在i686下pacman一个x86-64
<caleb-> maya: 因为他是 bot
<maya> 这样啊。。。。。
<lifeng> caleb-: *.la变成过街老鼠了
<yunfan> info一样
<myke2> ^k^:
<^k^> myke2, 方法名 en2zh 未找到  ㍫ 
<myke2> MaskRay: https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fGhOXWUEuyQJ:61.187.179.132:8080/JudgeOnline/showproblem%3Fproblem_id%3D2159+Crash+%E6%96%87%E6%98%8E%E4%B8%96%E7%95%8C&cd=1&hl=zh-CN&ct=clnk&source=www.google.com.hk 当中的图片是否可见?
<Danielfeng> linux下怎样保存ssh证书密码？每次可以免密码登陆？
 * microcai 直接  find / -name *.la | xarge rm -rf 
 * microcai 直接  find / -name *.la | xargs rm -rf 
<microcai> Danielfeng:  ssh-agent
<Danielfeng> microcai：我试试，3q
<alvin_rxg> microcai: find / -name *.la -exec rm -rf {};  哪个效率高呢？
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  差不多。
<ofan> *.la会被shell展开吧
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  用 shell 了还追求个P效率。
<alvin_rxg> microcai: =.=
<microcai> ofan:  当前目录没有 .la 文件就不会被展开
<lifeng> alvin_rxg: 都不如 find / -name *.la -delete
<ofan> 要有不就完了
<microcai> lifeng:  学习了
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 有xargs的高很多
 * adam8157 特么的档案户口啊, 搞这些乱七八糟的东西折磨人啊!!!
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: xargs是以很少的次数调用rm,而直接find的,那么是一个文件调用一次
<microcai> adam8157:  不折磨你，你就会有一堆心思去竞选了，不好。
<ofan> 还占内存
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 你可以用+而不是;
<alvin_rxg> o
<adam8157> microcai: 唉...麻烦死了
<microcai> adam8157: 就是因为很多事情麻烦，占用了你时间，你才没时间思考。就被当羊咯
<microcai> https://surveys.nvidia.com/index.jsp?pi=7498eac864dc1950c8f09e040b4a437a
<microcai> 我得报告 驱动bug了
<myke2> cfy: 好像-exec会出错?
<myke2> cfy: 我记得对文件个数有限制的
<edison0354> ofan: 看dog days没？满屏吐槽点……
<cfy> myke2: 这样么?那find有点傻.
<myke2> cfy: 忘了什么限制了
<ofan> edison0354: 木有啊
<edison0354> ofan: 看去吧，http://www.bilibili.us/video/av76728/
<edison0354> ofan: 巨萌无比！
 * microcai 恩，报告了驱动的 bug 了
<caleb-> microcai: 啥 bug?
<microcai> caleb-:  gnome-shell 在 NVIDIA 驱动下不稳定。我报告给 NVIDIA 了
<microcai> caleb-:  前天短暂的使用了  nouveau ， 发现开源驱动下 gnome-shell 压根就不崩溃。所以断定是 NVIDIA 驱动的 bug
<caleb-> 怎么听来像 gnome-shell bug...
<myke2> cfy: 不是
<myke2> cfy: 查了一下
<myke2> cfy: 发现和系统有关的
<myke2> cfy: 有些系统会发生溢出, 原因参数太多
<microcai> caleb-:  gnome-shell 他们会不管你的 。因为你用的不是开源驱动。
<caleb-> microcai: gnome team 应该没这么傻？
<microcai> caleb-:  https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645924
<lubotu2> Gnome bug 645924 in general "gnome-shell random crash with NVIDIA driver" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<microcai> caleb-:  老早就报告了，没人鸟的。
<caleb-> 还不到一周好伐
<microcai> caleb-:  ... ...
<caleb-> 这在开源界不算老早
<microcai> caleb-:  我通常对 bug 的响应时间是 1个小时
<caleb-> m$ 还不是一堆 bug 没处理
<caleb-> microcai: 你的开源 project？
<caleb-> microcai: 睡觉 8 hr 好伐…
<microcai> caleb-:  处理是一回事，先给个回复是另一回事嘛
<microcai> caleb-:  恩
 * caleb- 的 project 通常 reply within 24 hr
<caleb-> 运气好才能 1 hr <- 哪那么闲每个小时都去看…
 * microcai gnome 的通常时间是   24^24 hr
<microcai> caleb-: . .. 有邮件通知
<caleb-> microcai: 跟 mm 在一起不收信
<microcai> caleb-:  ... ...
 * pityonline 有人知道HTC天气插件的配置文件在哪个目录下吗？
<soiamso> pityonline: 玩 android 去了？
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: dpkg -L <WeatherPlugin>
<pityonline> soiamso: 用了几个月了
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 大哥，android 上哪有 dpkg 命令啊
<soiamso> pityonline: 自己重新刷了其他 rom ?
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: 问 google 去
<pityonline> soiamso: 刷了个xda论坛上的
 * microcai 日本人怎么用E文表示?
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 英文的google都问了，目前还没找到
<pityonline> microcai: Japanese?
<soiamso> pityonline: cm 如何？支持你的机器吗？
<pityonline> soiamso: 支持，但我目前还是比较喜欢sense的
<soiamso> pityonline: desire ?
<pityonline> soiamso: en
<soiamso> pityonline: 多少钱买入？
<pityonline> soiamso: 本来3000，但因那手机时常无法唤醒屏幕加400块钱换了一台
<soiamso> pityonline: 加钱？ desire 有大陆行吗？
<pityonline> soiamso: 有的，当时好像不到五千
<ofan> desire屏幕很鲜艳
<pityonline> ofan: en
<ofan> 单核手机里算配置不错的了
<pityonline> ofan: android比ios费电
<ofan> pityonline: 有点,主要ios做了很多限制
<pityonline> ofan: 嗯
<pityonline> ofan: 比如关掉屏幕就切断网络
<pityonline> ofan: 这一点有点儿反人类
<ofan> pityonline: 还有进程调度和内存管理的问题,android用的JVM,ios基本都是native的
<pityonline> ofan: 那个我就不懂了
<microcai> pityonline:  ,,, 这样就可以让你一直开屏幕看广告
<ofan> pityonline: 还是网络最耗电,用个软件可以保持wifi,电很快就没了
<pityonline> ofan: 你是指的 insomnia pro 吗？
<alvin_rxg> 既然 java 那么慢，为什么还是那么流行呢？……
<pityonline> microcai: 你指？
<stardiviner> what is your MSN or gtalk account ? If you want , I want to add you
<ofan> pityonline: 是,不过不是pro,买不起
<pityonline> ofan: 我问过，大家所说的解决方案就是 insomnia
<myke2> MaskRay: 在?
<pityonline> ofan: wifi 本是自身应有的功能，还需要第三方软件来保证它的使用，这点不好
<ofan> pityonline: 对
<pityonline> android 上有个 /data/system/dropbox/ 目录，我还以为是 dropbox 删掉后的遗留，结果里面全是一个事件和软件崩溃记录，文件大小大都是0k，一大堆废物……
<myke2> ofan: iOS是基于什么开发的
<ofan> myke2: mac os
<myke2> ofan: 上次听别人说包管理有dpkg
<ofan> myke2: 是啊,一开始就有人把dpkg移植到上面了
<myke2> ofan: 是Official?
<ofan> myke2: 不是,ios是封闭的,所以基本没有GPL的东西,一般越狱以后都会装dpkg,aptitude这一套
<stardiviner> empathy 下的QQ版本应该写多少?
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 没装 libqq 2010，无论填什么都没用
<pityonline> android 上有一个 /data/system/accounts.db 好像是个 sqlite3 数据库，上面存放了有关帐户的一些信息
<myke2> ofan: 不太懂, 越狱?
<stardiviner> 那应该怎么装libqq阿？
<ofan> myke2: 就是破解ios的限制,获得高级权限,没越狱的ios,用户程序权限很低
<myke2> ofan: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS%E8%B6%8A%E7%8B%B1 ?
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<stardiviner> pidgin的libqq可以在empathy下用吗？
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 都是基于 purple 的……
<cfy> roylez: 主席在不?
<stardiviner> 哦，明白了
<cfy> roylez: 我想給我的zsh搞上每次tab都rehash啥的.
<cfy> roylez: 或者失敗的時候rehash.
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的會自動rehash了麽?zsh
<stardiviner> 那装好后，empathy里应该填2010版本？
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: yo
<lei`> gnome3连不了加密的无线
<stardiviner> 好像不行，直接不能链接。。。
<stardiviner> client version： qq2010
<myke2> lei`: 和gnome3无关吧, 无线连接不是nm的事情?
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 是填 QQ2010 的呀
<lei`> myke2: 那有什么办法连上去吗？
<stardiviner> 不行。。。。其他还有和默认不一样的地方吗？
<stardiviner> 比如qq的server 是auto？
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 那些不变
<stardiviner> 奇怪了，那我怎么一点击apply就disconnected？
<myke2> lei`: 要看什么错误
<lei`> myke2: 也搞不清楚问题，就是能连不加密的，加密的没用地方输入密码
<myke2> lei`: 连接的设置打开 --> 无线安全性
<myke2> cfy: MaskRay好像不在.
<lei`> myke2: 我的没有这个选项
<cfy> myke2: 哦.
<caleb-> microcai: http://code.bulix.org/av1vo9-79639 # [Patch] leafpad GTK+ 3.x support # 还有点 bug, 有兴趣修没？
<chgtg> 11.04还不能作为主要工作平台 :(
<caleb-> gnome 用户都用啥 GUI text editor? gedit? gvim?
<caleb-> chgtg: 推荐等 11.04.1
<myke2> 我从gnome开始用gvim
 * caleb- 把 leafpad 当备忘软件用
<yunfan> nnd 我的vps都有人入侵
<yunfan> 还跑了几个低级脚本吃满内存
<caleb-> yunfan: 恭喜！
<caleb-> yunfan: 表示贵站已经是大站了（误）
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 本来用 mousepad，因为 wmii 下面未知的 bug，现在改用 leafpad ..
<chgtg> caleb-: 我每天都在dist-upgrade
<yunfan> caleb-: 关键是入侵太厉害 而入侵后的手段太不高明了 进程刘表里那么多明显的
<yunfan> caleb-: 瞎扯呢 我那个是我的私人站点 还没放内容
<caleb-> xfce 有些软件是挺傻的
<yunfan> 不过也有可能是扫描的
<yunfan> 现在的cracker都靠扫描了
<caleb-> yunfan: botnet 连 adsl 用户都在抓的
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 别说你是 lxde 开发组一员哦～
<chgtg> caleb-: natty下，vim-gnome和vim-gtk一样吗？
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 不是，我是反 lxde 神教教徒
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 那你还用 leafpad...
<chgtg> 我的vim-gnome经常崩
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: leafpad 和 lxde 一毛钱的关系都没
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 不是吧？
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: lxde 很多软件都不是他们开发的，只是拿现成的来绑一串
<yunfan> caleb-: 我那个他进来就跑了个 scanssh的程序 带了个pass字典 俄
 * caleb- 不用 lxde
<caleb-> xfce 有的软件倒不错
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 还真没关系  =.=
<yunfan> caleb-: 听你们一说 我已经判定他是botnet了 特征很明显 只是做得很粗暴阿 只要登录上去就发现了
<caleb-> 还是 fvwm-crystal 比较诚实
<alvin_rxg> 因 xrandr 问题，放弃 awesome，使用 wmi^2
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: suckless 那帮人貌似都转用 dwm 鸟
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 是的…… #suckless 有人说了
<caleb-> wmii 对 suckless 来说太肥大鸟
<yunfan> 我刚才还写了个 motd准备给cracker 既然是botnet 看来还是重装系统吧
 * caleb- is suckless 粉
<yunfan> 如何关闭密码登录来着
<yunfan> ssh
<alvin_rxg> 可能过段时间，因为 wmii 什么问题，我会考虑用 dwm 的
<caleb-> debian 用户可以安装 cant 包，Canterbury distribution 的包管理器
<iTron4> yunfan: 你的密码一定是 1234
<yunfan> iTron4: 忘记了 可能没有密码 因为那是wwwdata 我的root  15 位 大小写字母数字+符号呢
<iTron4> yunfan: apache 有漏洞啊。
<yunfan> iTron4: 不懂不要瞎讲
<iTron4> yunfan: 呵呵。
<nihui> 最近 google 经常连不上...
<iTron4> nihui: 相当和谐
<justcc> OT一下，最近谁注意到了没有：PPS没有欧美剧场这一栏了？
<xiamx> Netflix是被墙的么？
<cfy> 我晕,刚才到ipod touch里在运行aptitude...
<cugxuetao> 有次留言的时候用到字母或者命令的时候竟然tab补全。。。。
<justcc> cfy: 你把iOS改成Debian的了？
<cfy> justcc: 没有.包管理有用debian的.
<justcc> cfy: 那aptitude运行咋样？
<cfy> justcc: 我是要重新安装sox,然后发现有点不对.就很奇怪.仔细看了一下以后发现,我在ipod touch里.
<cfy>  justcc: 就是找不到sox.是别的软件
<justcc> cfy: 不太懂，刚丢了一个android手机，过度悲伤，理解力下降了，可能。
<cfy> justcc: 就是.说无法安装sox.
<cfy> 然后提示了别的软件.于是我很奇怪....
<cfy> 疑惑
<cfy> justcc: 同情一下..
<justcc> cfy: 谢谢理解。
<justcc> cfy: sox=osx吗？
<pityonline> justcc: take it easy.... 旧的不去，新的不来
<justcc> pityonline: 言之有理，:D。Thanks for comforting me.
<pityonline> justcc: :)
<pityonline> Apologies for OMG! running slower than usual. We're being DDOS'd again so, as such, we're going offline for a little while... 好像受到攻击了
<justcc> pityonline: cfy的问题好像很Geek。
<cfy> justcc: sox是一个音频格式转换软件.也有编辑的功能
<pityonline> justcc: 呵呵，不太懂哦
<cfy> justcc: 其实是蛋疼...
<Guest70883> 受到arp攻击!!!help!!!
<cfy> Guest70883: 同情一下
<justcc> cfy: :D 我也想蛋疼，但是没时间。
<cfy> Guest70883: 用arptables
<Guest70883> T_T
<cfy> justcc: 呵呵.
<Guest70883> cfy : i am in win*
<cfy> Guest70883: 什么嘛?!
<cfy> 这里是ubuntu-cn啊.
<Guest70883> cfy : arptables 有效吗/??
<Guest70883> :)
<justcc> Guest70883: Love to but can't help ...
<alvin_rxg> Guest70883: 静态 arp.. `arp /h`
<cfy> Guest70883: 对win用户表示我要围观你
<Guest70883> :)
<Guest70883> alvin_rxg : ths
<saimazoon> 你好 Destine
<cfy> Destine: 悦姐好
<Guest70883> .........
<douglas> 有活着的人吗？
<Guest70883> dead man
<douglas> :)
<myke2> cfy: 有没有实现二叉堆的代码
<maya> you
<myke2> microcai: Hi
<myke2> Kandu: Hi
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
 * NoIE http://imagebin.org/146413 ，我会使用法线贴图了，庆祝一下。
<cherrot> NoIE: 请问一下这种动作消息是怎么发的啊？
<NoIE> cherrot: 使用 /me 。
<cherrot> /me 打扰了，测试一下
 * cherrot 再试一次……
<cherrot> 哦 前面不需要再加 /say 空格了哈
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: /me /action
 * xiamx /action
 * yunfan fuck
<MaskRay> Kandu: 上次 dactyl 那个 Makefile 的例子，我发现 $(A:%=\%.%): 是可行的规则，$(B:%=%.\%) 不行
 * cherrot /thanks!
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我错了，等号后面除了第一次出现的 % 外其他的不需要转义：$(B:%=%.%)
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想让zsh自动rehash
<saimazoon> 在北京有没有Linux的用户的披？
<NoIE> 披？
<MaskRay> cfy: 那样效率会很低吧。。
<cfy> edison0354: 你家在上海么?
<edison0354> cfy: 山西……
<cfy> MaskRay: 还好吧.主席说很好的.
<cfy> MaskRay: 那如果找不到的时候,rehash一下吧
<cfy> edison0354: 为啥不是上海....
<saimazoon> 在北京有没有Linux的用户的披
<edison0354> cfy: ^
<saimazoon> FUCK
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<saimazoon> 在北京有没有Linux的用户的批
<MaskRay> cfy: 你经常添加文件？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那到没有.只是我照着主席的配置文件弄.结果没成功.所以很郁闷....
<NoIE> saimazoon: 请说普通话。
<edison0354> NoIE: 这是不是那个西班牙人来者？
<NoIE> edison0354: 你是山西人？
<edison0354> NoIE: 恩，山西榆次
<NoIE> edison0354: 山西好玩吗？
<saimazoon> edison0354, 是
<edison0354> NoIE: 不好
<edison0354> saimazoon: gnome 3.0 launch party at 4.9
<NoIE> 我记得，以前这里的 bot 可以查询大家的位置。
<MaskRay> cfy: 这样啊。。。。。
<NoIE> edison0354: 哦。。。
<saimazoon> 哪儿？
<edison0354> saimazoon: 中科院中关村校区
 * NoIE 我在宣武区。
<edison0354> NoIE: 哦，我在海淀……
<edison0354> saimazoon: http://www.bjgug.org/node/612
<^k^> ⇪ title: 九年来最大升级，GNOME 3.0 Launch Party 将在北京举办 | 北京GNOME用户组
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有空可以试试,zsh可以设置的吧,不同的匹配函数啥的.我也不懂.从配置中是这么觉得.
<saimazoon> 谢谢
<edison0354> saimazoon: use google translate……
<saimazoon> I try to read in chinese
<MaskRay> cfy: 从未读过手册。。
<saimazoon> I'm learning chinese
<edison0354> saimazoon: not far from buaa
<saimazoon> alright
<saimazoon> thanks
<cfy> MaskRay: okay....
<edison0354> saimazoon: is Chinese hard to learn?
<saimazoon> no
<saimazoon> but characters suck
<saimazoon> if you just wrote everything down in pinyin chinese would be pretty affordable
<saimazoon> but I guess with some practice you can eventually get used to write everything in hanzi
<cfy> saimazoon: can you read characters written in chinese?
<saimazoon> yes
<cfy> saimazoon: 我记得我们老师说过曾经有段时间用拼音.可是这样很容易误解啊.
<cfy> saimazoon: 同样的拼音.不同的字
<edison0354> cfy: 你们老师啥意思？
<edison0354> saimazoon: 额
<saimazoon> cfy, I can't read that many characters
<edison0354> cfy: 你的外教？
<saimazoon> I began learning chinese three weeks ago
<cfy> edison0354: 我们老师说不行.
<cfy> edison0354: 语文老师....初中还不是小学
<edison0354> cfy: 我觉得三个星期学成这已经相当牛了……
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<nemocaptain> ee
<edison0354> iGnome: ee
<saimazoon> 我们老师说不行
<saimazoon> what's the meaning of that?
<saimazoon> "our teacher sais that it's not ..."
<saimazoon> 行 has like a thousand meanings
<cfy> wo men laoshi shuo buxing
<cfy> 我们老师说步行
<saimazoon> I know the pinyin
<edison0354> cfy: 他只是很简单的不知道不行是啥意思
 * MaskRay 越来越觉得 windows 废，为了准备个临时的编程环境还要花这么多功夫
<saimazoon> but whats xing
<edison0354> cfy: 其实我也翻译不过来……
<cfy> saimazoon: 可能语法不是非常正确.
<cfy> saimazoon: and buxing -> 不行 and 步行
<cfy> saimazoon: 2*many meanings...
<edison0354> saimazoon: his teacher said it not a good habit
<cfy> saimazoon: 不行就是不可以的意思.办不到.no way
<saimazoon> alright
<saimazoon> thanks
<cfy> edison0354: not possible
<edison0354> cfy: 我都不知道你在说啥……
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<saimazoon> maybe he means 'behaviour'
<alvin_rxg> 行
<alvin_rxg> all right    fair enough   Line   o.k., ok, okay   okay,O.K.,OK   Range   row   rows   That will do   tier   wend
<saimazoon> the way you do stuff relating to others
<NoIE> cfy: 是 impossible
<cfy> saimazoon: edison0354: 本来字的意思就很多.再加上拼音可以对照几个中文字.那就没法读了.
<cfy> NoIE: thx
<edison0354> saimazoon: yes ,not a very good behaviour
<edison0354> cfy: 我刚发现中文好恶心人……
<cfy> saimazoon: 很久以前.中文字没有sepecial characters,like ,.$!
<ofan> 表示,经常会看到一个汉子觉得长的很怪异...
<ofan> 汉子=汉字
<ofan> - -
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<NoIE> 我觉得常用 linux 有一个坏处，就是记东西只记头几个字母。
<cfy> saimazoon: 那么上面一句就会成为 很就以前中文字没有特殊符号所以很难读以至于分段都成了技术活了.
<cfy> NoIE: +1
<edison0354> ofan: 盯着一个字看久了也很怪异
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<NoIE> 我记大家的 ID 的时候也是这样记的。
<ofan> edison0354: 我从小就这样...
<cfy> edison0354: 还好你不用考语文 哈哈
<edison0354> cfy: 你说没有标点的古文？
<cfy> NoIE: no + ie
<cfy> edison0354: 对啊.句读 对吧
<edison0354> cfy: ju dou
<cfy> 句读
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<cfy> 嗯.不愧是考研的..
<ofan> ...
<cfy> 烤烟
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> 考验
<ofan> 不考研的表示鸭梨很大
<edison0354> cfy: 咱高考好歹也是626的淫啊
<edison0354> ofan: 翻墙吧
<cfy> edison0354: 好吧...我三本的表示压力很大...
<edison0354> cfy: ^
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 你考多少……
<cfy> edison0354: 464....
<cherrot> 俺603……
<cfy> 都nb人物啊...
<cfy> 不过省不一样也不一样啊
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cherrot: 在哪里？
<cherrot> 人口密度太大，在俺那这个分不高……55555
<edison0354> cfy: 话说你464就能上三本了……
<cfy> saimazoon: http://search.cpan.org/~fayland/Lingua-Han-PinYin-0.15/lib/Lingua/Han/PinYin.pm
<iGnome> cfy: 考试完了？
<edison0354> cherrot: 河南？山东？
<cfy> saimazoon: this perl module may help you.
<cherrot> edison0354:山东……
<cfy> iGnome: 哪有哦...17号考...
<cfy> 有没有杭州的?!
<edison0354> cfy: 我了个去，那啥东西？
<iGnome> 突然出来聊天，我以为完成了
<cfy> saimazoon: this module can convert hanzi to pinyin
<edison0354> cfy: ghostm是杭州的吧
<cfy> iGnome: 我偷懒一下.
<cfy> edison0354: shanghai
<edison0354> cfy: ubuntu tweak那大神也是杭州的
<edison0354> cfy: 哦，记错了……
<cfy> edison0354: 不要和我说大神....
<edison0354> cfy: 咋了？
<edison0354> cfy: 杭州不是有GNOME的活动？
<cfy> edison0354: 像 Kandu这样的.我说过话的.
<iGnome> 没游戏玩啊。
<cfy> edison0354: 才不去呢.
<edison0354> cfy: 额，好像跟你无关……
<edison0354> cfy: 说过啥话？
<cfy> edison0354: 对啊.比如还在读书的.我可以去见见真人...
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 我还知道一个lisp大牛也在杭州...
<edison0354> cfy: 见真人有啥用？
<cfy> edison0354: 没啥用.我无聊啊.不说了.看电影去
<edison0354> cfy: 我们GNOME launch party好多人都去好像……
<edison0354> cfy: ……看动画去！
<cfy> iGnome: 看电影. K星异客
<edison0354> cfy: 4月新番有个超强吐槽向+CV瞎眼向
<cfy> edison0354: 等 炮第二季
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 我都把JC骂了个遍了丫还不出……
<cfy> edison0354: 停电了.暴动....哈哈
<edison0354> cfy: …………………………
<edison0354> cfy: 停电了你还有网？
<edison0354> cfy: 我一高中关系还不错的同学在你要去的学校
<cfy> edison0354: 我用的额外的电源.空调电.lol.
<cfy> edison0354: 我又不认识.
<edison0354> cfy: 还有一不是很熟的也在那里
<edison0354> cfy: ～~~~~~~~
<cfy> edison0354: 我还有初中的同学也在那里.
<edison0354> cfy: ^
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 这次可以去见见
<edison0354> cfy: 额，我咋记得好多在杭州的捏……
<edison0354> cfy: IRC还有谁在杭州？
<iGnome> 还有排骨
<cfy> edison0354: 我看电影去你慢慢想
<cfy> iGnome: irc啊.
<iGnome> 烂片子吧
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: iGnome: flw也在杭州估计
<edison0354> iGnome: 吃牛肉
<cfy> iGnome: flw认识不?
<edison0354> cfy: 不认识
<iGnome> 不
<cfy> iGnome: edison0354: 搞perl的. 现在去fp了.貌似跟着cmucl混.就是那个伞哥.伞哥搞lisp的.
<iGnome> 也不知道
<iGnome> 除开你打错nick了
<edison0354> cfy: 啥是fp,cmucl?
<iGnome> 要游戏
<cfy> edison0354: functional programming
<cfy> edison0354: lisp,ocmal,haskell啥的.
<cfy> iGnome: 找崽崽下棋?
<edison0354> cfy: 不懂不懂
<MaskRay> cfy: 你也 fp 了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 你不也 fp 了。。。
<iGnome> 我已经是etqw高手了。可还没联网过。唉。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说lisp么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还没看到第二章.貌似...
<cfy> MaskRay: sicp
<cfy> MaskRay: 搞perl的很多都走了?
<edison0354> cfy: 你不是电影去了？
<edison0354> MaskRay: Kandu: 你俩是哪里人？
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，你为啥一直执着的认为我跟上海有关……
<cfy> edison0354: 因为好多上海的....
<edison0354> cfy: 你咋不说好多北京的……
<cfy> edison0354: MaskRay上海 Kandu杭州
<edison0354> cfy: 还有谁是上海的？
<cfy> edison0354: 谁?
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<cfy> edison0354: 主席. MeaCulpa都是上海啊
<edison0354> cfy: noie,jyf,悦姐，wzssyqa
<edison0354> cfy: 额，他俩也是上海啊……
<edison0354> cfy: 主席不是在墙外？
<cfy> edison0354: 不是啊.
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<edison0354> cfy: 阿荣马上也是帝都了
<cfy> edison0354: 主要上海离嘉兴很近
<MaskRay> windows 那个 cmd 怎么在一行里执行多条命令？
<cfy> edison0354: 比如你在上海.我就跑过来让你帮我装os ,lol
<edison0354> MaskRay: 怎么执着于CMD了……
<cfy> edison0354: 人家win啊
<edison0354> pityonline: 你是不是也是帝都的？
<edison0354> cfy: 我也win，用cygwin啊
<cfy> edison0354: 你不是osx?
<edison0354> cfy: 那我一会儿切osx去……
<pityonline> edison0354: 我在这里工作
<edison0354> pityonline: 哦
<rothsdad> osx
<edison0354> pityonline: gnome launch party去不？
<pityonline> edison0354: 丝毫不懂啊
<edison0354> cfy: 我三个系统捏～
<edison0354> pityonline: 差不多……
<edison0354> cfy: 你就吊死在大便上？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 没办法。。环境是 windows..
<cfy> edison0354: 是哦
<pityonline> edison0354: 去了跟听天书似的，万一睡着了就难看了
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你用CMD干啥捏？
<pityonline> edison0354: 嘿嘿
<edison0354> MaskRay: 话说你会给cmd写脚本？
<MaskRay> edison0354: makefile 里 cd 如果是单行的话不会影响到其他行
<edison0354> cfy: 反正我现在是软件就可以用，无视平台，比如OSX有个很好的画流程图的软件
<MaskRay> edison0354: 不会，只是用 makefile 写点东西
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额
<edison0354> MaskRay: cmd？？makefile？？？不懂……
<MaskRay> edison0354: cmd 脚本是最不值得学的东西了。。。
<edison0354> MaskRay: 是的，直接shell上cygwin
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我的 u 盘装不下。。。
<edison0354> MaskRay: PE？
<cfy> MaskRay: 找 MeaCulpa啊.
<cfy> MaskRay: MeaCulpa肯定知道
<MaskRay> edison0354: 是明天 myke2 也要参加的一个比赛，虽然是老人了但我还想凑热闹。。
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你多大？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 或者说您贵庚？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: cmd 怎么在一行执行多行命令？像 shell 的分号的那种东西
<cfy> MaskRay: 还记得你第一次参加shlug聚会么?
<MaskRay> edison0354: 成年快半年了
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个塞班的那个啥系统悲剧了...
<edison0354> cfy: 还记得……
<MaskRay> cfy: meego?
<edison0354> cfy: 这种说法……
<cfy> edison0354: 你那次也去了?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我忘了怎么拼了..
<cfy> edison0354: 因为都是第一次去啊...
<cfy> MaskRay: 突然想起来....那玩意....
<edison0354> MaskRay: 好年轻………………………………
<edison0354> cfy: 啥是shlug？
<MaskRay> cfy: 没去了解过。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵.
<edison0354> cfy: symbian
<cfy> edison0354: shanghai linux user group
<edison0354> cfy: 我怎么可能去……
<cfy> edison0354: 不是那东西.linux发行版啊.
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.忘了..你是bj的....
 * MaskRay 睡觉...
<edison0354> cfy: meego？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 好早……
<edison0354> cfy: 额，发行版……
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 用 &&?
<MaskRay> edison0354: ...
<Loongjiang> 还有人没睡么，出来晒晒
<edison0354> Loongjiang: ……
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 看来你比我还痴迷，一天24小时在线
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 晓得slrn么，怎么整的，连不到服务器上呢
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 没听说过
<spirit> 大家晚上好
<Loongjiang> spirit:  好
<edison0354> spirit: 好
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 新闻组软件
<spirit> ^_^
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 只好用emacs-gnus了
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 不知
<Loongjiang> edison0354: slrn是命令行下的新闻组client
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 先说啥是新闻组？
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 你Google吧
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 额，用那个干啥？
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 看新闻时事，你难道不看么
<edison0354> Loongjiang: google reader
<cherrot> 我看新闻习惯性去BBC主页…… 订阅的话消息太多 没那么多时间看 嘿嘿
<edison0354> cherrot: 我不看那种新闻
<sharpshooter> ChanServ BBC是啥？
<edison0354> cherrot: 我看cnbeta，瘾科技那种类型的
<sharpshooter> 我也看cnbeta
<cherrot> 晓得～
<edison0354> cherrot: 还看搞笑的订阅……
<cherrot> 困啊 要熄灯了 各位晚安:-)
<edison0354> cherrot: 99
<sharpshooter> cherrot BBC是啥？
<edison0354> sharpshooter: british brocast channel？
<cherrot> 额…… 就是BBC广播啊……
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 据我所知，新闻组是最强大的新闻获取方式
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 额，还是RSS
<Loongjiang> edison0354: rss是新闻订阅，完全不同的概念
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 目的是一样的
<Loongjiang> 目的是一样的，但效果完全不同
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 有啥效果？
<Loongjiang> 你等下我给你个gnus的截图给你
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 不晓得发到哪里去
<edison0354> Loongjiang: imagebin.org
<Loongjiang> edison0354: aswesel gnus两个
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 不懂
<Loongjiang> 你不是要我贴在那个网丫上吗
<Loongjiang> edison0354: imagebin.org
<Loongjiang> edison0354: http://imagebin.org/146426
<Loongjiang> edison0354: http://imagebin.org/146425
<edison0354> Loongjiang: fedora?
<Loongjiang> edison0354: sure
<qinglingquan> 新闻是用其它软件抓取的是吗？
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: ?
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 不是，这是新闻组客户端的功能
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 是gnus从服务器获取的
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang:你直接在emacs设置服务器地址为：news.newsfan.net,然后用gnus直接获得的？
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 没用过gnus问问，你觉得gnus和newsticker有什么区别？
<pocoyo`> 不明白 为啥现在还有人用新闻组。
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 没用过newsticker
<edison0354> pocoyo`: 你也是Google reader？
<cfy> pocoyo`: 太先进了么?
<qinglingquan> 哦，我是用的newsticker
<cfy> edison0354: 看来你明天没补课...
<Loongjiang> pocoyo`: 有什么效果
<edison0354> cfy: ………………
<edison0354> cfy: 那个上海的啥东西是啥？py和perl还啥的聚会
<edison0354> cfy: tweak那个大神的blog里面那个
<cfy> edison0354: ?shlug?
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 配置gnus要写一段elisp代码
<edison0354> cfy: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/tualatrix/~3/-kYO-b4rn0s/1618.html
<pocoyo`> edison0354: rrs用greader了。
<edison0354> pocoyo`: 除了RSS你还用啥看新闻？
<cfy> edison0354: 打不开....我不翻的一般..
<edison0354> cfy: 那个不用翻啊
<leaveboy> 什么东西
<cfy> edison0354: 打不开...
<edison0354> cfy: 额，我错了，我是直接在reader里看的……自带翻墙……
<edison0354> cfy: http://imtx.me/archives/1618.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: PythonVsRuby：让编程更有乐趣 | I'm TualatriX
<iGnome> PunkBuster 蛋痛
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 用newsticker.el扩展也是需要配置的。：）
<iGnome> cfy: .
<Loongjiang> 有截图么我看看
<edison0354> cfy: http://blog.renren.com/share/284893632/5825451631
<cfy> edison0354: iGnome 睡咯
<edison0354> cfy: 睡吧
<iGnome> 一直被 PunkBuster 踢。只好睡觉了。nnnnnnd
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: newsticker截图？
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 恩
<leaveboy> 我才来
<leaveboy> 大家就睡了
<edison0354> leaveboy: ……
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 你不会马上下吧？我要切换到LInux
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: nerver
<leaveboy> edison0354: 你陪我？
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 我换系统：）
<qinglingquan> wait
<leaveboy> ls
<edison0354> leaveboy: ……
<Stifler> linux 下看书豪爽...
<edison0354> Stifler: 拿啥看？
<Stifler> edison0354:  FF
<Stifler> edison0354:  or VIM
<edison0354> Stifler: 这跟Linux有啥关系？
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 可给问住了
<leaveboy> edison0354: ??
<Stifler> edison0354: 感觉不错
<leaveboy> edison0354: 你咋了
<edison0354> Loongjiang: leaveboy: ???
<leaveboy> Stifler: 有什么爽的
<gzyan> linux没有比较好的看书软件吧
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 说得对，firefox和vim跟linux有什么关系，windows下也有啊
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 恩，MAC也有
<Stifler> leaveboy: 可以一边看书一边放心的上黄网
<leaveboy> Stifler: 。。。。
<Stifler> 886
<leaveboy> 你去看黄网吧
 * cfy 2011-04-03 19:44:52 快件离开上海集散中心
<cfy> 明天就能收到货咯
<gebjgd> 天天看黄网的路过
<Loongjiang> edison0354: linux最大的好处是可以随意定制，可以容易的写出各种各样的功能的脚本，灵活方便，而且免费开源
<cfy> edison0354: 还不睡啊...我睡了...
<leaveboy> cfy: 买什么啦
<cfy> Loongjiang: 你是说perl脚本么XD
<edison0354> cfy: …………………………
<cfy> leaveboy: 没啥啦.鼠标
 * cfy afk
 * leaveboy wuxian de 
<leaveboy> 无线的
<leaveboy> ?
<Guest94564> 请问linux开源是骗人的吗?
<Loongjiang> Guest94564: 骗人，你怎么这样想呢
<Guest94564> 怎么个开源法?
<Loongjiang> Guest94564: 源码交付，你还要怎样开源
<leaveboy> 现在用的就是开源的
<Guest94564> linux是内核吧
<leaveboy> 。。
<edison0354> leaveboy: 他说的貌似没错
<Guest94564> Loongjiang :哦
<edison0354> leaveboy: Linux也就一个内核
<edison0354> leaveboy: BSD才是整个系统
<leaveboy> edison0354:  那是一个协议
<Guest94564> linux内核含有不开源的代码吗?
<leaveboy> 有好几种
<leaveboy> 上次在哪看见过
<edison0354> leaveboy: 我说BSD系统是整个系统都由那个社区做的……Linux只是一个内核
<edison0354> Guest94564: 没
<leaveboy> edison0354: 我知道
<Guest94564> Loongjiang :源码交付...请问用什么工具看代码?
<Guest94564> edison0354 : .........哦
<Loongjiang> Guest94564: 随便什么工具，文本编辑器都可以了
<leaveboy> edison0354: 不睡吗！来和我扯淡
<edison0354> leaveboy: ……
<TopWinStudio> 请问有没有人知道是否有服装租赁方面的程序?
<leaveboy> Loongjiang: 其实linux下面最主要的还是vi 和 emacs
<Guest94564> Loongjiang :有二进制源码的吗?
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: goole先
<TopWinStudio> 找了很多嘛。没找着
<Loongjiang> Guest94564: 二进制是机器码，你这话问的有问题
<Guest94564> Loongjiang : 哦,多谢指正
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 悲剧了
<Loongjiang> Guest94564: 有反汇编工具
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-t就7个台
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有啥不高兴的事，说来大伙儿高兴高兴
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 墙上的cable是analog的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 买锅子吧
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ä¹° dvb-c
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有信号
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 信号是模拟的
<Guest94564> Loongjiang :请问linux内核跟linux-generel内核一样吗?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 锅子方向需要东北20度
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们的窗子朝向西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 马勒隔壁的
<leaveboy> .。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 搭外面去咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我就是想看看prosieben啥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么搭？
<alvin_rxg> 屋顶上咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 阳台方向没戏
 * Loongjiang 打了个哈欠，向Guest94564表示要睡了，明天上早班，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 屋顶上？需要和房东说的
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: http://imagebin.org/146434
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还要自己固定
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就买 dvb-c
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 贴图好了，让你久等了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都说没有信号
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 墙上是模拟的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dvb-c 怎么没信号？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-c需要数字信号的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 房东说了，没有
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 何必那么辛苦，我Google下就有了
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 多谢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就买个电视机……
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 自己搭个yagi uda或者接个放大器
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg+, 锅子方向需要东北20度
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 方向不对
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 屋顶难度大
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 靠反射
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 。。。。。。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 接放大器，不用方向
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你说的是dvb.-s
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 是很漂亮，不过没有基本分类，相当混乱，不是吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 或者把你的网络换 Kabeldeutschland...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: dvbt也一样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, dvb-t 没戏
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, münster没有
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有些区域一定要用室外天线才收到的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 试过了，问过了，很绝对
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 分了阿，左侧的就是分类。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 收不到
<Jagdwurst> 你怎么在münster了
<draketang> gebjgd: 老兄在 munster啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 上班了，搬家了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 一分钟到公司
<gebjgd> draketang, 是
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 我觉得还是gnus整齐划一
<draketang> gebjgd: 我在bonn附近的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那就是没有的，交电视费吧。dvbt也就几个大城市有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 什么电视费？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 模拟信号？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有线电视
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: feeds只订阅了4个。所以问问你gnus和newsticker的区别。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 就是没有数字的有线啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: kabel 也有数字同轴接入的
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 你可以去看我的截图
<draketang> gebjgd: 家里网络坏了，一心想要破解个周围的网络，一搜都是wpa的，蛋疼啊。德国办个网等好久哦
<gebjgd> draketang, 我现在在用umts
<gebjgd> draketang, 等了2周了已经
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 可行么？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我还是觉得dvb-s更给力
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 有hdtv
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 还有sky
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 发送/lastlog Loongjiang可以查到
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那就hddtv吧
<draketang> gebjgd: 你是在德国上班吗，还是上学
<gebjgd> draketang, 上班，毕业了
<leaveboy> qinglingquan: 你发的是什么
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 能装的么？
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 421 lastlog Unknown command。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 很不错的 http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/fernsehen/digitales-fernsehen-fuer-kabelanschluss-nutzer.html
<Loongjiang> 加／
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 加了/了
<Loongjiang> help
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没发装
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 郁闷
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 睡了88
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 88
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计只能dvb-s了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kabel deutschlang不是那里都有的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, unity media我这里都没戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.6park.com/news/messages/15139.html
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，那就 dvb-s 吧，干吗不买电视机呢？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电视机也没用过啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电视机也没用啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没信号
<medicalwei> 中國大陸有 DVB-T 啊（筆記）
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 确实有，北京有4个
<medicalwei> （我以為是中國
<medicalwei> 自己有的令一個規格
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 用dvbt能收到，我试验过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-t 7个台，模拟信号10个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-s方向不对
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 真不錯...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我就日了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 据说这里的adsl最快1000
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也就是1兆
<alvin_rxg> 1000MB/s?
<alvin_rxg> >_<
 * medicalwei 台灣這邊 DVB-T 五個台（17個頻道），兩個高清
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我哭的心都有了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 娱乐基本靠手了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 草
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 应该有可以用的 服务商的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kabel deutschland不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, unity media似乎也不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不通
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<medicalwei> DVB-S...有天線？
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 没有，需要北偏东20度角
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 我家窗户朝西
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 所以位置不对收不到...
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 是，太郁闷了
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 基本和太多数电视台说拜拜了
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 只能晚上专心造人了
<medicalwei> gebjgd: >///<
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 德国有从网路传输数字电视的业务吗？
 * medicalwei 正在看 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_in_Germany
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 我说了。我这里的网络就1m
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 下载最快100k
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: münster这么大个城市我就不相信没有数字电视接入
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 了解...（这个速度好恐怖）
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, dvb-c要和房主说
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, dvb-t是肯定没有，因为münster没有交钱
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 天线装顶楼呢？
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 这是唯一解决途径
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 只能和房主说
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 其它有线的DSL或者Kabel接入肯定有的啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, unity media没戏
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 小光给我的那个也不行
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥是unity media?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 类似kabel deutschland的提供商
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 为什么没戏？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 电视网络电话集成解决方案
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不通
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 网上有verfügbarkeit prüfen
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没戏
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那你也没有Internet?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, dsl 1000
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 速度快的惊人
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: Internet 服务商就没有数字电视服务?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 据说这里不通光缆
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没换线
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 所以。。。。
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 这样听起来很糟…
<medicalwei> münster 没有 dvb-t 是政府没付钱！？
<medicalwei> （这听起来怪怪的啊？）
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 恩呢
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 这个是收费的
<medicalwei> gebjgd: dvb-t 不是免费（还不用卡）的吗？
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 是，那是针对被覆盖的区域
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 喔.....O_O
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 我用dvb-t在这里只能收到7个台
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 以前能收到33个
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 好多！！
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 以前的城市
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 走 kabel 的话需要另外买服务吧？
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 这我就不知道了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这上网本1G跑win7 starter太慢了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的那个直接带了2G？
<alvin_rxg> 没，就用 win7s
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2G？
<alvin_rxg> 1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 艾未未被捕了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-s好贵啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dvb-s 买二手的呗
<knownbad> 贵吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没法买二手的
<knownbad> 是tv吧？
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 是因为卡片的关系吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就没见到有二手的
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 什么卡片？
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 收卫星电视的时候，机器后面插的卡片
<gebjgd> knownbad, 数字卫星电视
<knownbad> usb的满便宜的啊
<knownbad> 哦。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国多少钱？
<medicalwei> knownbad: 那应该是 dvb-t or atsc?
<knownbad> 卫星好象得有smartcard?
<medicalwei> knownbad: 我也是这么想的
<knownbad> 这里用的是atsc.
<medicalwei> 内陆用的是？
<medicalwei> 台湾是 dvb-t
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ebay 上面也没有二手的嘛？
<knownbad> 我用的是atsc-usb在linux上。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 信不过ebay
<gebjgd> knownbad, dvb-s?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 带1080高清的？
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 美国的 atsc 有高清吧？那是数位广播（地位跟 dvb-t 一样的意味）
<knownbad> 有诶
<medicalwei> （数字广播，更正）
<knownbad> 1080p
<gebjgd> medicalwei, dvb-t没法高清
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 有是有，但是是 1080i
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 比dvb-s差远了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那就是了
<medicalwei> gebjgd: 而且dvb-t机上盒可不可以收高清讯号也有差
<knownbad> 美国的OTA都有1080p.
<medicalwei> knownbad: 那真不错呢
<gebjgd> medicalwei, knownbad 以前是台湾人
<medicalwei> knownbad: atsc 的 set-top box 收高清是基本要求吗
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 逃离了你们那座小岛
<medicalwei> (台湾以前据说也有采用 atsc 的打算)
<knownbad> ?  假的台湾人
<medicalwei> knownbad: 是台湾人吗（握手）
<knownbad> 台湾应该跟中国走，将来的经济上容易些。
<medicalwei> knownbad: 目前的经济政策的确是跟著中国
<knownbad> 假的，被中国统一了。
<alvin_rxg> 假的，被中國統一了。
 * medicalwei 担心下一句话会被墙掉...
 * knownbad 老婆万岁
<medicalwei> XD"
<alvin_rxg> long live laopo.
<knownbad> lol
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆还没过来？
<medicalwei> >///<
<knownbad> 还没。
<knownbad> 约定是夏天但真不知道
<gebjgd> knownbad, 已经背着你生了3儿子了
<knownbad> 那好啊，我省力些
<knownbad> 预定
<knownbad> 不是约定
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你用的什么牌子的dvb-s卡？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对linux支持好吗
<knownbad> avermedia, 台湾牌。
<alvin_rxg> msi
<knownbad> 应该还可，但我都先查linux-vl.
<alvin_rxg> msi af9015
<knownbad> 还是其他的东东。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-s?
<alvin_rxg> dvb-t
<alvin_rxg> 21€
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我要的是dvb-s
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-t没高清
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-s能收2000个台
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/index.php/tv+video/hdtvreceiver/satreceiver
<xiamx> dvb-s是啥？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 挑最贵的买
<medicalwei> xiamx: 数字卫星接收规格
<xiamx> medicalwei, 那adapater大概多少钱？
<medicalwei> xiamx: 我不知道
<medicalwei> xiamx: （他们正在讨论中，上面也有连结）
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠。没钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我还需要买led
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没钱就买这个  http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/tv+video/hdtvreceiver/satreceiver/comag+sl+25
<xiamx> .. 这个要怎么用?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: led 就得买 55" 的 http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/index.php/tv+video/ledlcd+tvs/140+cm+55+5584
<Jagdwurst> lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要买就买dvb-s2的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 否则不支持高清
<alvin_rxg> 呃，一定要高清啊
<knownbad> 国内用的hdtv是那个规格？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 否则你要大的电视也没用
<alvin_rxg> 也是
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道
<medicalwei> knownbad: 中国自己的规格
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 别只顾着高清，有了高清屏幕，却不支持5.1声道是最杯具的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 反正我看电视的时候要戴耳机
<knownbad> 但pc的才有5.1.
<medicalwei> knownbad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMB-T/H
<knownbad> pc的hdmi才有5.1
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你买好的机器就有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 笨
<knownbad> 笔记本电脑呢。。。奶奶的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 200欧上就带了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 别想了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接立体声吧
<medicalwei> knownbad: 有些输出可以走光纤
<knownbad> 现在都是displayport了。
<medicalwei> knownbad: 要的话应该还是可以 5.1
<medicalwei> （简单说，就是耳机孔可以输出 SPDIF 光纤（同轴有吗我不知道）的讯号）
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有些电视，给个5.1的信号，它干脆就不出声了，只能看团像，国内tcl一大堆这样的
<knownbad> linux上的hdmi好像经常有问题。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 德国有钱就行了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 太贵了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 这种东西没头
<medicalwei> knownbad: 的确，我自己试过 HDMI 声音出不去，也不知道怎么设定
<medicalwei> (Windows 就很正常, btw)
<lianyi> 有木有人啊
<Jagdwurst> 朲
<medicalwei> 喵～
<Jagdwurst> æ ¯
<lianyi> 都没人说话啊
<medicalwei> lianyi: 喵～
<gebjgd> lianyi, 说什么？
 * medicalwei 现在话题是在 DVB-S2 等电视规格上
<knownbad> 怎么有人学我的miao呢？
<lianyi> 这玩意怎么玩啊
<medicalwei> knownbad: (拍掌)
<medicalwei> lianyi: 首先呢，你要有足够的钱（楼主没钱->没辄）
<gebjgd> lianyi, 什么玩意？
<medicalwei> 不过 DVB-S 能收到两千多台，是世界各地的频道吗？
<knownbad> 每次有人问有人吗，我都回miao.
<pocoyo`> knownbad: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<medicalwei> knownbad: 我也是喵喵叫呢~
<gebjgd> medicalwei, 是
<lianyi> 这里还有女地啊
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> lianyi, 我们都是女的
<gebjgd> lianyi, 这里就你是男的
<knownbad> 拿来的女的，骗人的多。
 * medicalwei 是公的
<lianyi> 不是吧 这是扫描地方啊
<lianyi> 我睡觉醒来 就发现自己来到了这个空间
<gebjgd> lianyi, ?
 * medicalwei 已经在床上了
<knownbad> 还当真？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么是扫描地方？
<medicalwei> knownbad: 真的，躺在床上打字
<lianyi> 你们都是什么人
<gebjgd> lianyi, 你猜
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我怎么知道？
 * knownbad 是ET。
 * medicalwei 猜测：扫描地方 == 什么地方
 * knownbad 伸出指头。。ET home...
<lianyi> 恩 是地  这个输入法 就是这样
<medicalwei> knownbad: ET 看太多了吗 XD"
<knownbad> 人丑嘛。
<knownbad> 老婆有同意。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怪不得你老婆宁愿待在国内
<gebjgd> knownbad, 都不去美国投奔你
<knownbad> 爷爷的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看来很能说明问题了
<knownbad> 那是不识货，ET最老实了。  反正也没人要。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我很能理解你老婆的处境
<knownbad> 得出去买个压力锅，拜拜
<knownbad> 众鸭子午安
<lianyi> 半夜买高压锅？
<Jagdwurst> 液压锅
 * medicalwei 现在正在看 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCART
<medicalwei> 欧规的电视真先进（就当时而言）
 * lianyi 鼓掌
 * medicalwei 拍喵掌
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 是时候
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 3sat
<tonghuix> hi
<^k^> tonghuix, 好  ㍜ 
<tonghuix> 机器人？
<tonghuix> ^k^: 真的？
<^k^> tonghuix, 真实的。  ㍜ 
<tonghuix3> ^k^, 谁的肉身？
<^k^> tonghuix3, 我不知道是谁。  ㍜ 
<tonghuix3> 哦？
<tonghuix> 连接总是有问题
<tonghuix3> 啥问题？
<tonghuix> tonghuix3，试试
<xiamx> 有没有人知道这是什么WM？ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17469769/screenshot11.png
<blueghost> xiamx:) biaosh
<blueghost> xiamx:) 表示看不到
<blueghost> xiamx:) dropbox 被墙了
<blueghost> xiamx:) 换个 贴图网站
<blueghost> xiamx:) 看到了， 表示不知道。
<xiamx> blueghost,  有点像Enlightment的风格
<blueghost> xiamx:) emerald 的也有这个效果
<blueghost> xiamx:) 这样看不出来。 kde 去掉 panel 也有这种 窗口装饰
<blueghost> xiamx:) 只是几个 窗口装饰 怎么判断 啊
<xiamx> blueghost, 我在 empathy channel看到有人贴图，结果那人走了
<xiamx> blueghost, 下次再问他吧
<blueghost> 一个笑话， 老师 画了一些脚 让同学判断 鸟 的名字。叫一个同学回答， 同学回答不上， 老师很生气， 问他的名字， 同学 撩起 裤腿， 伸出 脚 对老师说“你看我的脚， 猜我的名字”
<blueghost> xiamx:) 就 几个窗口装饰， 怎么知道 他的 wm 啊。 可能 是 emerald
<xiamx> right
<blueghost> xiamx:)
<blueghost> xiamx:) 很多 主题都可以 有这种 效果 的。 kde 的 也有类似 的。
<blueghost> 为什么 desktop 和 wm 必须分开呢
<blueghost> kde 好像也是 desktop 和 wm 分开的
<blueghost> 要不就单独 wm 没有 desktop
<blueghost> 不能合在一起的吗
<blueghost> 装了 openbox 还有一个 kde+openbox 呢
<xiamx> KDE 是个 Desktop environment 就是 Desktop+WM+panel+software
<blueghost> xiamx:) 就是这个意思啊， 我是说为什么 要分开呢
<blueghost> xiamx:) 是因为 遵循 unix 的 组合 的概念？
<blueghost> xiamx:) 许许多多 小的命令， 互相组合来使用？ 而不像 mac,win那样 有统一的 系统？？
<blueghost> xiamx:) Kde Desktop + kde wm (openbox), gnome desktop + metacity (openbox) ??
<blueghost> xiamx:) 为什么 不 弄一个 不能分割 组合 的整体 呢
<blueghost> metacity 前一个 被 gnome 使用的 wm 叫什么名字啊， s 开头的
<blueghost> 谁讨论一下 美国教育 和中国教育 啊
<blueghost> 我总有个看法， 不知道对不对
<blueghost> 美国 的教育， 貌似 创造力厉害， 但是 基础不好
<blueghost> 有个 结果是， 出现 很多 新的东西， 但 汽车 会被别人 打败
<blueghost> 质量 比不过 别人
<blueghost> 可能 不对
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-26
<yoursaf> 神今天来了不？
<kingbo> 大家早
<oneIeaf> 哈哈。。
<oneIeaf> 我来了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu可以怎样处理原来windows的分区的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368658 大家好，我想用ubuntu完全取代windows，但是现在电脑里面很多资料，我不想把它们全部拷出来再格式化成ext，这一步可以在安装完ubuntu之后一个个地将硬盘格式化吗 ？我知道ubuntu支持nfts和fat，我只是想让硬盘看起来统一一点..  …
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问如何判断当前路径下是否存在某一目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368660 请问如何判断当前路径下是否存在某一目录？ 比如我现在在/usr/games/下，判断当前目录下是否存在目录test（/usr/games/test/）,应该怎么写表达式呢？ if [ -d ${PWD}/test ]; then rm -r ${PWD}/test fi 我写的这样的，总是提示：[: 12: missing ] …
<imtxc> Guest36860: ....你还好？
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • win下用xshell或者secrecrt终端里使用vim时，alt组合快键键问题如何解决呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368662 公司限制，不能使用linux，但是需要在服务器上直接编辑代码，所以只能在win下用xshell或者secrecrt终端里使用vim，这种情况下，vim里设置的alt组合快键无法使用，这种情况大家遇到过吗？该如何解 …
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸也有人用autotest啊
<Guest36860> gfrog: 你周一回来看log的啊....
 * Guest36860 我咋guest了
<Patrick_DJ> Good morning, everyone.
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道，那是啥
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 测试套件
 * gfrog 每周例行重启，妈的KDE
<Patrick_DJ> gfrog: cron?
<imtxc> adam怎么了这是？
<moska> roylez__: 主席，当我mail &  再ps -aux|grep mail时，会出现您有新邮件在inbox中，但若不ps，便没提示这是为啥
 * adam8157_ 咩的 啥情况
 * adam8157 强制release之后终于好了
<imtxc> adam8157: 旅行完美不？
<hamo> adam8157:  归位啦？
<adam8157> imtxc: 还好, 我有点拖后腿, 不过总算坚持下来了
<gfrog> adam8157: yep.
<adam8157> hamo: 早就来上班了
<gfrog> Patrick_DJ: manually.
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还会蹦不？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧, 手套洗了, 放在你桌上
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到了
<bot_hamo>  hi! leguin.freenode.net 005 bot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨天起床就没事儿了, 走路跑步都没问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 稍微有点感觉
 * hamo adam8157 <- 壮士
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋疼的感觉？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 偶是硬件测试，不懂测试过程的
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有咯到
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说你那个折叠车没调整对啊。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 矮油，好强大
<adam8157> gfrog: kaka的 哪里不对的? 换车的时候他发现前把有点松
<adam8157> 还车^
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正前轮抖的厉害，你竟然能骑着走100来km，太牛逼了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊? 这样... 莫非不全是我的体力问题...
<imtxc> gfrog: 骑自行车有这样大的学问？
<gfrog> imtxc: 毕竟也是有世界级赛事的运动
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，至于走迷路之类的跟车子就没啥太大的关系了。。
 * hamo 乃们居然迷路啦...lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 你居然没提到迷路。 哈哈
<gfrog> hamo: s/们//
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.10 内存使用过大问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368664 就开了一个网页内存就这么大 如何解决这个问题，望指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 悟道若水 — 2012-03-26 10:27
<moska> adam8157: 问一个问题，在终端里运行一次getmail，后台的mail -e &会给我发一个有新邮件的提示信息，把getmail加到crontab里，为什么就没有提示信息了？
<adam8157> hamo: imtxc 我回来的时候顺着原路走, 但是, 其实计划的路线不是来的时候那条路...
<imtxc> gfrog: 你们在哪把他给找出来了
<imtxc> 不过真100+km的话 很厉害了。
<adam8157> moska: 没有用过mail这个啊, 你确定getmail对了?
<moska> adam8157: 我去crontab再看看
<adam8157> imtxc: 码表显示87+km, 比他们多了5km左右
<adam8157> moska: 弄个log
<moska> adam8157: 怎么弄？
<imtxc> 就看多少时间了 曾经高中的时候上学都是破二八骑破土路+山路 单程20km 每天也40
<adam8157> moska: blah &> path/log
<_ninja> sendmail发送HTML格式的邮件及发件怎么发呢？
<_ninja> sendmail发送HTML格式的邮件及附件怎么发呢？
 * imtxc 冬天为了走捷径就在冰上骑， 那个爽，稍有不慎，就是啪的一下 缓冲都没的
<moska> adam8157: 未找到blah命令 ？
<adam8157> moska: 哥, 你真是我的哥
<gfrog> moska: 这孩子太实惠儿了。。。
<_ninja> 谁用过sendmail
<cnhezhong> ------------------------------------------------------------------------>
<adam8157> moska: 你翻译下blah这个单词  可能再加上path这个单词
 * hamo lol
<moska> adam8157: 嗯
<imtxc> adam8157: 你不该欺负实在孩子的。
<adam8157> _ninja: 需要把html的邮件写好, 转成mail的格式. 然后用sendmail发. sendmail不管你是不是html
<moska> adam8157: translates.google给出的翻译是 胡说
<imtxc> .....
<adam8157> moska: 对啊, 我就是简单给你写个格式.... hint你一下...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你騎車了啊？
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<moska> adam8157: 你的意思是让我执行 &>~/log ?
<adam8157> huntxu: 87km+
<moska> adam8157: mail -e &>~/log ?
<_ninja> adam8157,这个知道，我现在想发送html格式的邮件还要带上附件，命令怎么写呢？
<imtxc> moska: 多试试就好嘛
<adam8157> moska: 哥, 我真的觉得你基础还有所欠缺, 不要着急折腾...  我让你存getmail的log
<moska> adam8157: getmail &>~/log ?
<adam8157> _ninja: 附件还不是在mail里...
<imtxc> moska: 你这getmail弄了一周了还没弄好啊
<adam8157> moska: kind of
<moska> adam8157: ubuntu才用了两周，很多地方都不明白
<gfrog> adam8157: pantry 的巧克力味道不错，USA产
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋你的蛋蛋還好麽
<adam8157> moska: 神人啊 折腾的太快了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我去拿块
 * huntxu 建議搜索時默念咒語stackoverflow, stackoverflow
<moska> imtxc: getmail 和msmtp还有mailx都弄好了，就差mailx的提示功能没弄好了
<huntxu> 百試不爽
<imtxc> moska: 你是要做什么呢么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 木有了...
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog 求蛋糕..
<moska> imtxc: 当有新邮件到达时，mailx会自动在终端提示你
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 木蛋糕
<hamo> adam8157:  gfrog 错了，求巧克力
<gfrog> hamo: 也木了
<hamo> 下次有了别忘了我...
<hamo> gfrog:  ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 他欠踢
<hamo> bot_hamo: 践踏: adam8157
<bot_hamo>   adam8157 : 代表主人践踏你！
<_ninja> adam8157，附件是在mail里...怎么写呢？
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 求救 我的分区表问题从2048开始 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368665 各位大神帮我看看我的分区表的问题 我预装的是ubuntu系统 电脑才买了一周，重装过系统，偶然发现我的首扇区从2048开始的 不知道怎么回事。。。。。 Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sect …
 * hamo lol
<moska> adam8157: log里显示您有新邮件
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆，蹦一個
<bot_hamo>  huntxu : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<adam8157> _ninja: 这个要看rfc的规定吧 没研究过
<huntxu> 嚓
<hamo> huntxu: lol
<moska> adam8157: 但为什么不能自动输出到终端呢
<huntxu> bot_hamo: 踐踏 hamo
<bot_hamo>  hi! huntxu
<huntxu> bot_hamo: 踐踏: hamo
<bot_hamo>  hi! huntxu
<adam8157> moska: 它知道你用的哪个终端...
<adam8157> moska: 反问句
<huntxu> bot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<bot_hamo>   hamo : 代表主人践踏你！
<hamo> ....
<huntxu> hamo: 啊哈哈！
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> bot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<bot_hamo>   hamo : 代表主人践踏你！
<adam8157> bot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<bot_hamo>   hamo : 代表主人践踏你！
 * hamo 早知道用PM发命令了...
<_ninja> 谁研究过sendmail
<imtxc> ...................
<imtxc> ............
<huntxu> hamo: 自踐
<gfrog> bot_hamo: 笨bot
<bot_hamo>  hi! gfrog
<moska> adam8157: 这怎么办？在里加PATH
<adam8157> moska: 加path有啥用...
 * hamo ...
<moska> adam8157: 告诉它我用的是哪个终端
<adam8157> moska: 没用的
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 这个5天还收不到电话意思就是不用再等了是吧
<moska> adam8157: 这怎么办，难道我的想法就不能实现吗
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，还没电话，你是不是没有伺候好阿蛋？
<imtxc> gfrog: 呃  我不懂啊  邮件说是5天
<adam8157> moska: 可以写脚本发notification, cron里指定DISPLAY...  但是这又引出一堆问题了....  所以说你一步步来嘛
<imtxc> gfrog: 8196是你们组的吧
<moska> adam8157: 昨天看AIX的网站上貌似说能这样用的呀，hp的网站上也有这种用法，不过它们都没说清楚，只是说MAILCHECK环境变量能自动检查是否有新邮件并根据MAILMSG环境变量的值来提示
<adam8157> imtxc: 有可能, 但是也不一定, 我当时隔了好久才给我电话的. 做好心里准备. PS: 我们manager这周去澳洲了
<imtxc> adam8157: 呃  那没戏了。
 * imtxc 唉
<hamo> adam8157:  kexin?
<adam8157> moska: 你当前terminal有mailcheck么? ps: 我真没用过getmail和mail...
<adam8157> hamo: .
<moska> adam8157: 有MAILCHECK环境变量，还是在~/.profile里export MAILCHECK=20 这样设的，然后就source ~/.profile
<adam8157> moska: 跟我说没用, 我没用过, 我也懒得"帮你去搜索"
<imtxc> 我再改改简历 看来这个不行 貌似3月份招聘的挺多的 现在结束了都。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 几个基础问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368666 什麽是恢复模式? boot,dev,home等目录,是跟root同级的,还是在root下面的? 安装linux时,哪些挂接点是必须要设置的? dev/loop2,这是个啥设备? 关机的terminal命令是啥? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzzubu — 2012-03-26 10:45
<moska> adam8157: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/aix/v6r1/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.aix.cmds%2Fdoc%2Faixcmds3%2Fmail.htm
<[ub]> moska,啥网址y Help - AIX 6.1 Information Center
<layerbase> root@ubuntu-desktop:~/下载/ibus-pinyin-1.3.11# ls
<layerbase> aclocal.m4    config.h.in   depcomp              m4             po
<layerbase> AUTHORS       config.sub    ibus-pinyin.spec.in  Makefile.am    py-compile
<layerbase> autogen.sh    configure     INSTALL              Makefile.in    README
<layerbase> ChangeLog     configure.ac  install-sh           missing        setup
<layerbase> compile       COPYING       ltmain.sh            mkinstalldirs  src
<layerbase> config.guess  data          lua                  NEWS
<[ub]> layerbase:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<huntxu> adam8157: rpm查文件在哪個包
<huntxu> adam8157: q what?
<adam8157> huntxu: f
<adam8157> huntxu: 好像是. 或者你直接yum install /usr/bin/blah 就可以. 我不熟rpm和yum
<huntxu> adam8157: 是f
<alpha080> 家里电视坏了= =
<moska> adam8157: 后天运行的程序不能主动输出到当前终端里吗
<adam8157> moska: 它知道你是哪个终端?
<imtxc> adam8157: rh面试不跟你问问rpm 嘛的？
<alpha080> 谁搞过液晶电视 + nas 的？ 提供个方案？
<imtxc> alpha080: 售后。
<alpha080> 用了15年了。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 不咋问
<huntxu> adam8157: 再用debian麽
<huntxu> adam8157: s/再/在/
<adam8157> huntxu: 办公室fedora16 笔记本Debian sid
<alpha080> 厂家都快倒闭了/
<moska> adam8157: 可AIX里有那种用法，为啥它没写上要用脚本
<adam8157> moska: 你不要问我, 我aix mail getmai都没用过
<huntxu> adam8157: 本在不在手邊
<alpha080> 在电脑上用xbmc觉得反应太慢了。
<adam8157> huntxu: 不在, 但是有个debian的虚拟机, 有啥事儿?
<moska> MeaCulpa: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/aix/v6r1/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.aix.cmds%2Fdoc%2Faixcmds3%2Fmail.htm
<moska> MeaCulpa: 帮我看下，
<xinchi> 我去 好怀念 多少年没来了
<imtxc> xinchi: 至少两年。
<imtxc> xinchi: 因为我来着两年 第一次见到你啊。
<xinchi> 哈哈 差不多吧 我最后一次来这是2011年的时候
<xinchi> 我都忘了回复指定人的命令是什么了。。。。
<imtxc> xinchi: 直接引用nick即可
<xinchi> imtxc 这样？
<imtxc> xinchi: 恩。
<xinchi> imtxc 哈哈 高端 谢谢啦 想起来了 我现在用的客户端不自动补完 原来ubuntu自带的可以自动帮你补充完整的
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 发个老的linux吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368670 前段时间看到有人要在16M的机器上装ubuntu，那估计是不太可能了，想起自己还有当年linux刚出来时的一个国产的tomlinux（2000年左右出的）的正版光盘，可以在低配置的机器上装的，特发出来，给有老机的童鞋试试看 提醒：1.安装有点麻烦，虽然也是 …
<mayli> j
<xds594> hello!!
<nyfair> hi
<[ub]> nyfair, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<xds594> this system does not support openGL
<xds594> 这个怎么解决   有会的  告诉一下呗
<nyfair> what's your gpu?
<xds594> gt540m
<xds594> nyfair: my video card is  gt540m
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 是否ubuntu与win双系统时只能装在最后一个分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368671 本人想学习linux，看了本论坛的教程后自己试着安装ubuntu。做grub,umount,分区，都正常，然后点安装的时候，安装程序就会自动关闭，没有任何提示。 我发现我电脑分区跟教程唯一不同就是我的分区是在c盘划分出来 …
 * wzlxx 压力很大很大
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<xinchi> 现在发帖自动转发到这里？
<gfrog> huntxu: adam8157 yum provides "*/balabala" 查哪个包提供了某个文件
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<ofan> mayli: 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<nyfair> hamo教偶写bot
<cfy_away> test
<[ub]> cfy_away, .. ..  ㍤ 
<iFvwm> nyfair: 安装 libnet-irc-perl，改例子就是。
<iFvwm> cfy_away: 你变bot了？
<cfy_away> iFvwm: 没啊。测试下，用户名呢
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy_away> iFvwm: 我现在24h挂机，lol
<iFvwm> 自己看不到自己的nick?
<cfy_away> iFvwm: emacs有时不太准
<moska> iFvwm: 怎么把一个后台的信息输出到当前终端
<adam8157> gfrog: 高级
<roylez> iFvwm: 神
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> cfy_away: cc
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 真心求教gnome3的优点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368679 让我抛弃window，主打ubuntu的那个版本是11.10，默认的桌面系统是unity。 因此这个版块很多人都说gnome3比较好用的时候，我很有兴趣。如果有一个更好的桌面为什么不尝试下呢？ 可试用过一段时间后，感觉不如unity好使。不知道问题出在那里？  …
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<adam8157> roylez: 主席您才来上班啊
<palomino|working> 主席
<roylez> adam8157: 哥在无锡了
<adam8157> roylez: 去上课?
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 勉为其难，在无锡刷无聊图了
<gfrog> adam8157: 确实满牛逼的，apt系对应的命令是神马？
<adam8157> gfrog: apt-file(需要另外安装和初始化)
<cfy_away> roylez: 主席
<cfy_away> roylez： 无锡？
<adam8157> gfrog: 从这里去新中关咋样最方便
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，其实没packages.debian.org好用，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 腿
<moska> roylez: 主席，昨天下午你说可以的那个问题，我到现在还没有解决。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 对 我都是web的
<adam8157> gfrog: 好吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，原来这是通用方法，我以为就我一个人这么土鳖。
<gfrog> adam8157: 新中关。。 在海淀黄庄那，没直接过去的车。。。
<mofaph> “异域校验”是什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> 步行街
 * MeaCulpa Skyrim真是不错的游戏
<mofaph> 用 java 对数据进行异域校验，这个“异域校验”到底是什么意思呢？
<roylez> moska: 忘了你说啥了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你又沉迷了 Fus Ro Dah
<roylez> cfy_away: 单词背完没
<xinchi> MeaCulpa 世界太大了 跑的累啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/75e5a224jw1drcz1xfao3j.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道这是神马片子的剧情，不过挺符合女人逻辑的
<cfy_away> roylez: 今天得任务快完成了
<cfy_away> roylez: 主席
 * cfy_away 硬盘已使用时间  1984小时 (S.M.A.R.T.)
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1drd0wr6p1vj.jpg
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<MeaCulpa> xinchi: 越大越好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很多这样的片子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 连猫王都拍过，Love me tender love me true
<cfy_away> irc
<moska> roylez: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/aix/v6r1/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.aix.cmds%2Fdoc%2Faixcmds3%2Fmail.htm
<moska> roylez: MAILMSG	 指定有邮件时由系统发送到控制台 shell 的消息
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10版本如何简化终端提示的完整路径 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368680 终端提示的路径有时候太长了看起来很不舒服，有时候占了整行的空间，怎么简化呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 我坐过电梯 — 2012-03-26 13:11
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老滚系列就是这样，游戏默认角色传内衣的，小孩杀不死的，然后几周以后裸体mod就出现了，此时几个牛人定下基调，各力派系，今后若干年其他衣着，材质之类就据此发展
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咱公司产品啥时候有这样的Ecosystem就牛了
<huntxu> gfrog: 沒有yum
<gfrog> huntxu: yum都没。。。 啥系统啊
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • Firefox 11.0版本BUG，无法取消复选框 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368681 请看附件，在登录按键右方有一个复选框，本来是没有打勾的，但升级到11.0版本后就默认打上勾了，而且还不能取消，有办法解决不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 二世祖 — 2012-03-26 13:19
<huntxu> roylez: 為什麽覺得丈夫是魔鬼，看不明白...
<Patrick_DJ> is there anyone here?
<Patrick_DJ> I'm lonely.
<Patrick_DJ> I scare.
<huntxu> ...
<Patrick_DJ> huntxu: Thank you very much.
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx最近几次升级之后，都不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368682 不知道大家碰到了吗？最后这次现在升级到4.2.1之后，真的无法启动了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eiffi — 2012-03-26 13:47
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.36kr.com/p/93670.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 结合了云服务的开源硬件Ninja Blocks (IFTTT的现实版)，让物联网触手可及 | 36氪
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnitinfo.com/index.php/archives/5287
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 分享六款优秀的Linux免费或开源吉他工具 | 中文IT资讯站 | 最大的中文IT资讯中心！各位网友的言论平台！
<Guest12408> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-03/57447.htm
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google Talk '/gaiaserver'参数信息泄露漏洞_Linux安全_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么撤销环境变量，在.profile里用exprot MAIL=/home/usera/inbox后，发现好像没法撤销MAIL变量了
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..不清楚，，
<moska> Patrick_DJ: 如何撤销环境变量
<nyfair> unset?
<gfrog> adam8157: cscope里哪个快捷键是跳到下一处定义啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 忘了, 我都是开quickfix找的...
<flh> 大家好
<[ub]> flh, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<flh> 知道了，机器先生好
<roylez> huntxu: 你结婚就知道了
<moska> roylez:  我在~/.profile里export MAIL=/xxxx，然后source ~/.profile，再然后在~/.profile里删除了这个变量，为啥echo $MAIL还是会显示出它？
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求比较两款华硕显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368684 显卡坏了，看中以下两款，都是n卡核心，哪个好些？ 华硕(ASUS)ENGT440/DI/1GD3/GE 810MHz/1800MHz/1G DDR3/128bit PCIE显卡 华硕(ASUS)ENGTS450/DI/1GD3/MG 594MHz/1600MHz/1G DDR3/128bit PCIE显卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2012-03-26 14:07
<mofaph> moska: 因为这个环境变量你已经导出了
<moska> mofaph: 导出的环境变量怎么删？
<mofaph> moska: unset MAIL
<moska> mofaph: 在终端里还是~/.profile里？
<mofaph> moska: 在终端里，如果你在配置文件的话，那么就是即使在其他地方设置了，都会取消
<imtxc> moska: 从profile里面删除 然后重新登录不就没了。
<moska> imtxc: 嗯，我试试
<mofaph> imtxc: 那样的话，就要“退出”了 :-)
<moska> mofaph: 我在~/.profile里unset MAIL后，再重新打开个终端echo $MAIL还是有值
<imtxc> moska: 不是在配置文件里面unset......
<moska> mofaph: 这是为啥，我还. ~/.profile里一下呢
<imtxc> moska: 终端里面输入 unset MAIL
<imtxc> 在那里面加的  删了就行
<mofaph> moska: 对，就是在终端 unset。如果你在配置文件里 unset，那么即使其他地方有这个设置，也被你删除了
<mofaph> moska: 当然，如果不影响使用，删了那行就行了
<kingbo> 现在init.d下没发现local.start了，有什么替代品吗？
<moska> imtxc: 没用，我在一个终端里unset MAIL后，再开一个新的终端，echo $MAIL还是有值
<imtxc> moska: 你非要删了它干啥呢啊
<imtxc> moska: 不知道你要弄啥。。。。。
<mofaph`> moska: 还有什么？是你之前设置的值吗？
<imtxc> moska: MAIL环境变量是init启动之后从passwd里面读的
<roylez> adam8157: .
<mofaph`> 为什么我的昵称被改了？
<imtxc> moska: 找吧 /etc/profile
<imtxc> .login .bash_profile .bashrc
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。 好吧
<yang__> 大家好！
<mofaph> yang__: hi
<yang__> 我是中国人
<mofaph> yang__: 你将这些东西看得太重了，不影响交流就好
<suss76> hi
<suss76> 新人，刚弄好，来打个招呼。
<[ub]> suss76, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<yang__> 嗯。也是。
<suss76> xubuntu 11.10
<[ub]> 新 Wine及其分支 • Ubuntn-11.10-没有默认安装Wine?????? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368690 如题Ubuntn-11.10-没有默认安装Wine?为什么我没有找到他呢？ 要怎么样才能安装呢？ linux新手希望高手给个详细的方法，链接也行越详细越好 统计信息: 发表于 由 小女　子 — 2012-03-26 14:46
<suss76> 有用PPS的么？
<suss76> 今天装了一个，发现LINUX版的PPS频道列表和节目源都跟WINDOWS版的有很大差别。
<imtxc> suss76: 估计你win用的是XX版啥的
<suss76> 我win下用的就是WIN版啊。UBUNTU下用的是最新的官方的1.02吧。
<suss76> 如果你也有WIn版的，你也可以自己对比一下。
<imtxc> 啥版都没。。。
<suss76> 。。。
<suss76> 当我没问。
<hamo> roylez: 主席归位了？
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤 蟆，蹦
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • KDE不完美支持方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368693 目前坚果云只支持Gnome/Nautilus插件，不支持其他桌面系统。但是，坚果云的同步和UI逻辑与平台无关，所以理论上是可以在使用KDE的Linux发行版里面正确同步。我实际测试了kubuntu，发现的确可行。以下是让坚果云不完美支持KDE的步骤，有兴趣的 …
<nyfair> 坚果云client又不用java，装openjdk干嘛？
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 自作聪明贝
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 难道那东西是他自己用java改写的？
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 能写出这文章的人会写java？
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 你太抬举他了
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • shell脚本错误，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368698 #! /bin/bash # int_str.sh a=1024 a=$a+1 echo "The value of a is :$a" b=102a echo "The value of b is :$b" declare -i b echo "The value of b is :$b" b=$b+1 declare -i b=$b+1 echo "The value of b is :$b" c="" echo "The value of c is :$c" c=$c+1 echo "The value of c is :$c" d=$d+1 echo "The value of d is :$d" exit 0 求大侠 …
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 还没睡觉？
<huntxu> roylez: 把本合上外接鍵盤鼠標顯示器，分辨率1366x768->1920x1080
<huntxu> roylez: 瞬間寬闊了...
 * moska 脚本是啥？
 * moska 哪个脚本好学？
<namoamitabuddha> å­¦ Scheme
<mugebjgd> moska: shell perl python
<mugebjgd> moska: 优先级按顺序排列
<gfrog> adam8157: 知道内核关机到UP模式之后还会做神马嘛？
<moska> mugebjgd: 把后台输出的信息输出到当前终端用哪种脚本？比如在cron里echo hi,但我要它输出到当前终端里
<mugebjgd> moska: shell
<mugebjgd> moska: 直接写日志多好
<xlisao>  REGISTER  <541119> <h575674872@hotmail.com>
<moska> mugebjgd: 写日志？
<moska> mugebjgd: 我想把它输出到当前的屏幕上作提醒用
<xlisao> 大家好
<[ub]> xlisao, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<jyfl987> moska: 要不问问大家哪个编辑器好吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你什么意思...
<xlisao> 我是菜鸟,想跟高手学习学习
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm
<MeaCulpa> moska: 你前面叫我干嘛？
<roylez> huntxu: 温拿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 课讲完了，6点半的火车
<nyfair> 高手太俗了，要叫菊苣
<huntxu> roylez: 又去哪傳道了？
<hamo> roylez: 主席，我也想要能去米国的工作...
<roylez> hamo: 为啥
<mugebjgd> roylez: 你没spring break?
<huntxu> 話說ssh-keygen之後那幅randomart image也太抽象了...
<roylez> mugebjgd: 没有
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 使用pure-ftpd的奇怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368699 用pure-ftpd搭建了一个FTP服务器，使用IE浏览器出现如图的奇怪的问题： 那“坡地”是个文件夹，但与其他文件夹不一样，居然出现了权限，最重要的是点击这个文件夹，出错进不去。 求高手帮助，非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuy069 — 20 …
<mugebjgd> roylez: 遗憾那 我是铁定的错过了
<hamo> roylez: 多爽啊..可以到各种地方转转...
<moskae> MeaCulpa: 想问你一下在AIX上设置环境变量MAILCHECK, 当有新邮件时MAILMSG会提示你吗
<mugebjgd> hamo: 等你有老婆了你就未必喜欢咯
<hamo> mugebjgd: 这不是还米有么...
<moskae> mugebjgd: 作业在后台的程序会把结果输出到当前屏幕上吗
<roylez> hamo: 没钱在哪里逛都不爽，有钱哪里都爽
<iFvwm> 逛窑洞也爽？
<roylez> iFvwm: 废话，当然
<mugebjgd> moskae: 当前什么屏幕？
<iFvwm> 在哪里逛？
<mugebjgd> iFvwm: 阿姨羡慕了？
<mugebjgd> iFvwm: 也想第二春？
<iFvwm> 啥就羡慕了。都没说逛哪里
<iFvwm> 德国没第二春这一说吧。你个香蕉。
<moskae> mugebjgd: 终端屏幕
<mugebjgd> moskae: 应该有系统邮件提醒的
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/205196
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚出去了, 刚回来 /etc/rc0.d
<gfrog> adam8157: 到了UP模式才执行这些脚本嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我以为这时候已经不执行用户态代码了呢。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥叫up? 就是关机命令之后要把这里的东西执行完
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 阿姨 神圖
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，给你看个bug， https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=806723
<moskae> mugebjgd: 在终端里执行getmail,能在这个终端窗口里得到邮件提醒，但我想让它主动提醒我有新邮件，怎么办
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 806723 in qemu-kvm "RHEL6.2 guest kernel generates call trace with qemu-kvm packages for rhev-h" [Medium,New]
<[ub]> gfrog ⇪ t: Bug 806723 – RHEL6.2 guest kernel generates call trace with qemu-kvm packages for rhev-h
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 806723 in ndisc6 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ndisc6" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806723
<mugebjgd> moskae: google 一大把
<moskae> mugebjgd: goole不出来
<huntxu> gfrog: rhevh最後的h是啥？hypervisor？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道第一个calltrace怎么搞出来的。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 对。
<moskae> mugebjgd: 系统的邮件提醒跟邮件客户端无关，
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个bug前些天debian出过
<adam8157> gfrog: 重启不成功?
<mugebjgd> moskae: 你用系统的邮件提醒来导出提示不就行了
<gfrog> adam8157: 重启继续crash
<gfrog> adam8157: 第二个calltrace就是重启之后冒出来的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的意思是 是不是停到这里没重启了
<moskae> mugebjgd: 怎么导出提示？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，没，重启了，但是不清楚是不是kdump动作了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 看着不像触发了kdump
<adam8157> gfrog: 等我给你找两个模块 你关了之后看看
<mugebjgd> moskae: 你是作运维的 你应该比我知道的多巴 我就是 一码工
<mugebjgd> moskae: google
<moskae> mugebjgd: 我接触ubuntu才两个星期。。。
<mugebjgd> moskae: http://www.mydigitallife.info/how-to-get-linux-server-sends-email-alert-on-root-login/
<[ub]> mugebjgd ⇪ t: How to Get Linux Server Sends Email Alert on Root Login « My Digital Life
<mugebjgd> moskae: 你吃运维这碗饭的  搞不定的话你怎么能保住饭碗
<moskae> mugebjgd: 运维是啥？
<mugebjgd> moskae: SA
<amosk> moska,  OP
<moskae> mugebjgd: 还是不懂
<moskae> amosk: 你又是谁？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没找着. 你这应该是电源管理的某个部分出的问题, 内核态
<mugebjgd> moskae: 我记得公司搞定的客户的服务器上是当终端有操作的时候就会有提示
<mugebjgd> moskae: 问阿姨
<mugebjgd> moskae: 阿姨是老鸟了
<moskae> mugebjgd: 嗯
<adam8157> roylez: 你咋会没社保
<roylez> adam8157: 懒得办
<moskae> iGoogle: 阿姨， 在终端里执行getmail,能在这个终端窗口里得到邮件提醒，但我想让它主动提醒我有新邮件，怎么办
<imtxc> 阿姨？？？？。。。。
 * adam8157 大家过来围观SB的tizen. http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/03/26/0630211&from=rss  meego算是绝后了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<gfrog> adam8157: 我觉得也像是内核态，内核关闭的时候要关闭外围设备嘛？ PCI设备或者USB啥的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然要挨个关
<gfrog> adam8157: 如果关的话这些设备是在哪个步骤里关？
<gfrog> adam8157: 是不是就是这个bug里的那个时间点。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥时间点?
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是acpi变状态那里吧
<gfrog> adam8157: cpu把除了boot-core之外的核心都关掉了， 2012-03-24 09:55:54: Disabling non-boot CPUs ... 这句
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怀疑是挨个关设备的时候出错了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 看trace还是acpi的
<gfrog> adam8157: 这你都能看出来。。。
<moskae> mugebjgd: 系统会根据环境变量MAIL所指的那个文件的修改日期发生变化来给你提示
<gfrog> adam8157: 从哪句看到的？
<adam8157> gfrog: trace是倒续的 你看那几个函数就是了
<mugebjgd> moskae: 那就是了 写个脚本 cron搞定
<nyfair> e17和meego有什么关系？不解
<gfrog> adam8157: 没看到有ACPI。。。 都是在irq里转悠呢。。。 难道是这句： native_safe_halt+0xb/0x10
<moskae> mugebjgd: 怎么写？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 看差了...
<mugebjgd> moskae: google -> crontab
<moskae> mugebjgd: 我知道crontab
<adam8157> gfrog:         irqpoll         [HW]
<adam8157>                         When an interrupt is not handled search all handlers
<adam8157>                         for it. Also check all handlers each timer
<adam8157>                         interrupt. Intended to get systems with badly broken
<adam8157>                         firmware running.
<gfrog> adam8157: @@
<mugebjgd> moskae: 是你做运维 还是我作运维德
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • thinkfree-office for linux，另一款在linux上使用的office软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368702 除了liboffice，永中office和让人期盼的wps外，另一款在linux上使用的office软件 这个在thinkfree的官网上好像找不到，我反正是没有找到，大家可以自己试试。 我用过win版本的，对MS的office文件兼容的 …
<moskae> mugebjgd: 我的意思是在crontab里让getmail每分钟执行一次，在当前终端里还是得不到提示信息呀
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，看起来还是某个中断处理函数木有乖乖干活。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不继续研究啦，哈哈，放弃。
<adam8157> gfrog: handler: (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x90)
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯。。。。
<mugebjgd> moskae: http://www.bytemods.com/howto/84/email-notifications-from-a-linux-system
<[ub]> mugebjgd ⇪ t: Email notifications from a Linux system - ByteMods.com
<mugebjgd> moskae: 你慢慢
<moskae> mugebjgd: 上面貌似没说怎么提醒呀，只说了能提醒，
<namoamitabuddha> 代码越写越烂了……
<yczbfx> 哦日
<if_else> 各位兄台，python 可否有 类似 bash -x scripts.sh 或是 set +x / set -x 调试脚本的命令或参数吗？
<namoamitabuddha> python 啥时侯开始有 closure 的
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 用键盘在终端里面如何选取命令呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368704 似要用用鼠标才能，再按住ctrl shift v黏贴。用键盘在终端里面如何选取命令呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiayun — 2012-03-26 16:49
<wzlxx```> 呵呵，PY现在热的很啊……
<namoamitabuddha> ruby 呢
<moskae> mugebjgd: 那这样吧，我也不用系统变量了，怎么监视一个文件，一旦发生变化，就提示，
<yczbfx> ubuntu 一星任务完成。新手，大家有礼了
 * nyfair 表示这个问题在windows上很容易
 * adam8157 inotify
<moskae> mugebjgd: 用C读取一个文件的修改日期，一旦修改日期发生变化就输出you've got mail,怎么用C读取文件的修改日期？
 * nyfair 表示这个问题在windows上也很容易
 * adam8157 inotify
<imtxc> 网上找到那本LDD3翻译好别扭啊。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 看英文啊
<mugebjgd> moskae: man stat
<cooker> man sexy
<imtxc> adam8157: 也只能看英文了 打算把它打印出来我理解起英文来 更别扭。
<moskae> adam8157: 哦
<moskae> nyfair: 哦
<ofan_> nyfair:因为你已经知道了所以容易
<moskae> mugebjgd: 哦
<nyfair> ofan_: 哦
 * cooker 
<ofan_> http://speakerdeck.com/u/vsergeev/p/x86-assembly-primer-for-c-programmers
<[ub]> ofan_ ⇪ t: x86 Assembly Primer for C Programmers // Speaker Deck
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac318128/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 【尼古拉斯凯奇】恶灵骑士2 /灵魂战车2：复仇时刻 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez: 这电影烂得很啊
<wzlxx> moskae: mtime?
<nyfair> ofan_: 不过win32 api对于文件操作确实很傻瓜啊，libc连个复制文件之类的都得自己实现
<ofan_> nyfair: system()
<nyfair> 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 昨天买了一罐黑啤, 并没有感觉比国产的更香一些
<cooker> 桃姐 高清的出没？
<ofan_> winapi一点也不傻瓜
<roylez> adam8157: 你没点啤酒天赋，回炉充点
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥这片子在棒子那边已经上了啊，还高清
<adam8157> roylez: 你觉得香一些?
<roylez> adam8157: 苦一些，还有怪味
<cooker> 黑啤是什么味道？
<cooker> 我觉得蓝带很难喝
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 难喝的要死
<mugebjgd> cooker 老鸨子？
<adam8157> roylez: 是啊, 所以没觉得黑啤香一些啊
<cooker> 不是啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 在廣州，有個德國餐廳，賣一杯1L的黑啤
<cooker> 老鸨子是个人还是贬义词 ？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 所以觉得国内的各种纯生要好喝  cc huntxu roylez
<adam8157> 鲜啤就算了
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你说对了
<roylez> adam8157: 就比水好喝点而已....
<moskae> wzlxx: 哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 周末固定500ml carlsberg
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 那酒不好喝 徒有虚名
<moskae> mugebjgd: 监视一个文件貌似有好几种方法
<cooker> mugebjgd 不是哦
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 我覺得還行，因為帝都少見珠江...
<mugebjgd> moskae: man stat
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 珠江是啥？
<huntxu> 都是燕京啤酒啊混蛋...
<adam8157> huntxu: carlsberg和国内的没啥差别
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 珠江啤酒，聽名字就知道產地 = =
 * adam8157 表示最喜欢勇闯和青啤的子品牌-石岛2008
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 珠江帝景？
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 您住那？
<cooker> 有没有江苏的
<adam8157> huntxu: 燕京难喝, 北京青啤也挺多, 但是就一个廉价的品种, 味道也就是稍微好一些
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 我是帝都人所以我知道 但是现在不在帝都
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 那破地方 水质不好
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 不用过滤器都不行
<jyfl987> 谁住珠江帝景？
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 关于深度deepin_11.12版本的一些求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368705 今天装了台deepin_11.12中文版linux的。我是用硬盘安装的 （才接触linux一点点） 之后 想学习一下装apache 服务器 在网上查了很多资料后去 http://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi 这里下载了一个版本 之后按照它的提示安装了 tar –zxvf httpd-2.*.*. …
<moskae> mugebjgd: stat貌似是列出文件的修改时间，
<mugebjgd> moskae: 那就够了
<mugebjgd> moskae: localtime 做减法
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 傻子才住那儿
<moskae> mugebjgd: 利用时间差的变化来判定文件被修改？
<mugebjgd> moskae: 你好聪明俄
<moskae> mugebjgd: 你这是在讽刺俺吗。。。
<mugebjgd> moskae: 你问的太多 自己的思考太少
<mugebjgd> moskae: 欠缺自学能力
<ofan_> moskae: 有专门的库来解决，干嘛要自己写
<moskae> ofan_: 哪个库？
 * adam8157 都说了内核提供inotify...
<moskae> adam8157: 我知道，我想知道还有别的库没
<xlisao> ubuntu 主题怎麽安装
<wzlxx> 系统不是有现成的邮件客户端吗？默认会自动提醒的吧……
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 平板有用么？
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 想给老爹弄个 带3G
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 还带gps的
<ofan_> mugebjgd: ipad
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 别别别
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 不要苹果的
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 别的什么的都行
<ofan_> mugebjgd: android不行
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 为什么？
<moskae> getmail后台系统果然无法把提示信息输出到当前终端屏幕上，看来得自己解决
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 应用不如ipad,稳定性和速度都比ipad差
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 买个配置高的就行了
<ofan_> 就目前双核+1g内存的来说
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 三星的速度够快了
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 买棒子也不买苹果的
 * kenifanying 哪位哥们给推荐个1000~1500左右的卡片机……
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 再说 android 4不是要出了么
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 那就买galaxy tab
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 能插3G卡巴？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 自带3g
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 我看看资料去
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 也有10寸的？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 有
<jiero> mugebjgd: 买10寸的intel的
<mugebjgd> jiero: 为什么？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 可以装windows
<mugebjgd> jiero: 别别别 android够了
<nyfair> 干嘛装android那损货
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 不用android用什么？
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 给爹妈用
<nyfair> 听罗大姐的话，中年人习惯windows
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 用不着 他们就是上网看看新闻 挂挂qq skype
<mugebjgd> nyfair: android足够了
<mugebjgd> nyfair: windows还是算了
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 那只是你的见解
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 没必要上win
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 该有的应用都有了
<LeithWong> Linux操作系统渐渐边缘化：份额已微不足道
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 如果是我在用，我也不会选择win，但是win在天朝毕竟是个习惯
<LeithWong> 我辈又见式微
<mugebjgd> nyfair: win不是习惯 是那些win上的应用是习惯
<ofan_> nyfair: win在哪都是主流
<nyfair> ofan_: 因为主流而主流嘛，这就是常说的递归
<Naluen> Õâ»°µ¹ÊÇÕæµÄ£¬Êг¡Õ¼ÓаÚÔÚÕâÀï
<[ub]> Naluen say: 这话倒是真的，市场占有摆在这里 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<mugebjgd> Naluen: 改下你的编码再发言
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 我看三星galaxy tab 2不错 就是它了
<Inode_LF> fedora不稳定哈，只想改成centos稳定的用，装centos下的yum时遇到问题，提示说依赖python2.6编译好了，安装时又遇到错误1，大家给个参考意见，不想重装，因为没法刻盘
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 刷4.0
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 自动带了
<ofan_> 现在我刷的这个3.2.1太垃圾了
<Inode_LF> 哪位给个意见
<nyfair> ofan_: 4.0耗电是2.3的2.5倍，我后悔啊
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 靠 竟然是3.0
<ofan_> nyfair: beta吧
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 我冷静的没刷 还在用2.3.3
<nyfair> ofan_: 原版的4.0.3啊
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 啥机子？
<ofan_> 貌似现在还没有
<adam8157> $448
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 2b机MI One
<ofan_> 看了点erlang,决定学一学
<jiero> adam8157: 干嘛的？
<jiero> adam8157: 我受命买第三台二手电脑
<adam8157> jiero: galaxy tab 2 448$
<jiero> lol
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 没听说过
<adam8157> jiero: 咋总是买二手
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 国内便宜
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 就是小米这2b
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 3000软民币
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 噢噢。。。
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 我当时也想买个小米 没键盘 直接放弃
 * Naluen slaps mugebjgd around a bit with a large trout
<jiero> adam8157:  看到了和自己现在显示器同型号的。
<ofan_> 谁买小米谁xx
<jiero> adam8157:  $20比我的还贵 $5
<nyfair> ofan_: 啊哈哈，偶2b
<mugebjgd> Naluen: 滚
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157:  19寸显示器现在真不值钱
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 你是被骗了
<jiero> adam8157: 也就 $20
<mugebjgd> jiero: hd？
<ofan_> galaxy tab 2跟我一样的配置，价格是我的两倍
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 你买的什么？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: acer a500
<ofan_> 二手的
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 但是据说三星的做工好啊
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 其实真建议买iPad 2 反正不是你用
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 听同事说的
<fhmdgxs> nook color如何
<nyfair> iPad+1
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 那也不买
<jiero> mugebjgd: 买 asus transformer就好了
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 我也建议买ipad 2
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 我家不入苹果的东西
<ofan_> 或者3
<huntxu> jiero: 15$這麽便宜?
<ofan_> android 应用不行
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 果黑
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我也不喜欢苹果, 但是我会推荐别人买苹果
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 应用可以了
<mugebjgd> adam8157: android足够了
<jiero> adam8157: 国内苹果没啥特别优于android的
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 他们也没啥需求
<jiero> adam8157: 国外是
<huntxu> mugebjgd: android不足用以裝b
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<mugebjgd> adam8157: qq skype 看看新闻啥的
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 果黑就应该要研究透彻苹果为什么那么黑，然后才好黑啊
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 也是, 我妈就是上网, 看视频, qq, skype 正在让她用debian stable
<jiero> nyfair: 无条件黑
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 我父母那么大岁数了 装什么
<jiero> nyfair: 我既黑android也黑苹果
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 我没那时间弄个平板上debian
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 不入苹果的东西
<huntxu> jiero: 雙重黑
<ofan_> ios要好用的多
<jiero> huntxu:  我$15买了，对方还送货上门
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 哦 我给我妈用的pc. 但是后悔, 该给买个平板
<jiero> huntxu: 不过就是没线～
<jiero> 哈哈
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 这不叫果黑，这叫google厨
<adam8157> jiero: 澳洲现在啥温度
<jiero> adam8157: 18
<huntxu> jiero: ...二手？
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 他们有个笔记本 跑得win7
<jiero> huntxu: 恩
<ofan_> android板跟ipad比起来都是半成品
<adam8157> mugebjgd: o
<huntxu> jiero: 白天18還是晚上18
<jiero> huntxu: 现在。
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 为了让他们看在线电影方便
<jiero> huntxu: 晚上了
<huntxu> jiero: 線無所謂吧
<jiero> huntxu: 有啊。我也没线的
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 4G内存 就是想给他们弄个平板 带着用方便
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 苹果还是算了 我看不上
<jiero> huntxu: 结果我用老的显示器 15“ 的换了一根
<adam8157> huntxu: 帝都今天真热
<jiero> vga
<huntxu> jiero: 結果買條線貴過顯示器本身...
<huntxu> adam8157: 表示廣州這個天氣已經短袖了...
<jiero> huntxu: 你才知道
<jiero> 线$13
<Inode_LF> 能不能让fedora更新成centos
<jiero> huntxu:  许仙。
<gfrog> Inode_LF: 可以，重装就行
<jiero> huntxu: 看到小青了吗！？
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: 换发行板把
<huntxu> jiero: 小毛
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: 这里rh的员工都不用fedora centos
<gfrog> mugebjgd: 哦呦，被你识破了
<Naluen> 抱歉，我是新来的，刚才好像做了不对的事情……
<jiero> [f=0000000] Error: Segmentation fault (SIGSEGV) in spring 88.0 (OMP)
<jiero> [f=0000000] Error: Stacktrace:
<jiero> [f=0000000] Error:   <0> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0(+0xf030) [0x7f9dc5dff030]
<jiero> 我的太讨厌了
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 傻子都知道fedora centos是烂尾货
<Inode_LF> gfrog: mugebjgd 哭泣，没有办法刻盘啊
<gfrog> mugebjgd: fedora不错啊，当测试机很爽， centos嘛，笑而不语
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: 现在哪个发行板不支持硬盘安装的
<gfrog> Inode_LF: usb stick
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: 自己上网上看
<gfrog> mugebjgd: ubuntu就不支持
<Inode_LF> mugebjgd: 没买U盘
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: 硬盘安装 usb安装就行
<mugebjgd> gfrog: ubuntu = 2B发行版
<savr> hi
<nyfair> 话说ubuntu的wubi是个什么玩意？
<jiero> Inode_LF: 你让我们笑死了。没买还借不到？
<savr> how is the internet in china?
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 虚拟文件系统
<gfrog> huntxu: adam8157 俺在帝都已经穿短袖了。。。
<jiero> savr:  fine
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 剩下都是真的
<[ub]> savr, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<savr> thats good
<savr> jiero: where in china are you?
<huntxu> gfrog: 居然說centos壞話
<gfrog> mugebjgd: 继续笑而不语，法务规定对于其他公司的产品不能妄加评论。。。
<Inode_LF> mugebjgd: 网上的硬盘安装要2个系统，一个win一个rathat,我都没有，u盘安装也是，你们没看就没有理由笑话
<mugebjgd> gfrog: XD
<jiero> savr:  breathing same air
<nyfair> 爱之深，恨之切
<Inode_LF> fedora不稳定哈，只想改成centos稳定的用，装centos下的yum时遇到问题，提示说依赖python2.6编译好了，安装时又遇到错误1，大家给个参考意见，不想重装，因为没法刻盘
<nyfair> 换distro
<savr> jiero: you are in hong kong?
<FrankLv> Inode_LF: python 可以自己装个高的，yum等让他还是用旧的
<gfrog> huntxu: 从来木有说过
<huntxu> gfrog: 沒見到，國內多少公司逢發行版必選centos..
 * adam8157 好吧, 还是用了搜狗的词库, ibus的原装词库太废了
<oneIeaf> exit
<moskae> man inotify
<huntxu> gfrog: 你笑而不語了
<mugebjgd> adam8157: fcitx + sunpinyin多好
<jiero> savr: nope, south side of the globe
<adam8157> mugebjgd: fcitx我就没成功过...
<savr> jiero: so you are not in china?
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你不是把 连fcitx都搞不定
<gfrog> huntxu: 笑而不语不就是没说话。。
<huntxu> mugebjgd: adam8157 感覺我對詞庫要求很不高...fcitx原生一切都好
<jiero> savr: 也是、
<huntxu> gfrog: 你笑得太淫蕩
<savr> how is the internet in zheijang province
<FrankLv> Inode_LF: 上次用的guide http://www.question-defense.com/2009/12/25/how-to-install-python-2-6-on-centos-5-without-breaking-yum
<[ub]> FrankLv ⇪ t: How To Install Python 2.6 On CentOS 5 Without Breaking Yum
<jiero> gfrog: 你人淫荡
<gfrog> huntxu: 。。。。
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 没试过, ibus挺好的
<gfrog> jiero: 你们啊。。。
<savr> zhejiang*
<jiero> savr: well, traveller?
<huntxu> gfrog: 你淫蕩。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 淫蕩。。。
<savr> jiero: going back to china soon
<huntxu> gfrog: 蕩。。。
<savr> I have 100mbit here
<jiero> savr: hmm, you can pay for more
<savr> I had 10mbit in zhejiang but the speed sometimes was around 0.5mbit
<jiero> savr: but you won't get low enough latency to play games hosting in another country
<ofan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/179017.htm
<[ub]> ofan_,啥网址y [图]13岁Kindle输入法开发者被指冒名顶替_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<savr> jiero: not for gaming… just the web.
<jiero> savr: not sure
<mugebjgd> adam8157: ibus慢
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 原来的那个拼音要用一段时间才好 但是我老婆如何都不适应
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 額，用了幾年，~/.fcitx沒動過...
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 远程过去 rm掉 哭死你
<jiero> huntxu:  搜狗拼音真垃圾，用了一天我就删了
<ofan_> http://misspent.wordpress.com/2012/03/24/debugging-cc-and-cpython-using-gdb-7s-new-python-extension-support/
<[ub]> ofan_ ⇪ t: Debugging C/C++ and CPython using GDB 7′s new Python extension support « Misspent
<gfrog> mugebjgd: rm能恢复的, 换dd
<mugebjgd> gfrog: .......
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 太狠了
<LeithWong> 我之前有一次fcitx 说缺少interface.c什么的 我就删掉了 在目前的桌面环境没有框出来
<nyfair> 直接上物理手段
<jiero> nyfair: 远程物理手段。
<jiero> nyfair: 你是真的专家
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 更狠
<ofan_> LeithWong: 没设置环境变量吧
<jiero> nyfair: 若你可以远程操控客户端硬盘磁头让磁头划坏全部磁片。我无话可说。。。
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 我是我們team裏唯一一個不開sshd的人
<jiero> huntxu: 怕被报复？
 * adam8157 用hdparm 标记坏块
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 太鸡了
<huntxu> 隨便上去幫人關機的事情沒幹過啦
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: hdparm?
<jiero> mugebjgd: 没想到 ATI 2400 Pro还是能玩游戏的
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 对
<gfrog> jiero: 每秒挂起硬盘磁头100次。。。
<ofan_> http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2008/06/04/haskell-as-fast-as-c-working-at-a-high-altitude-for-low-level-performance/
<[ub]> ofan_ ⇪ t: Haskell as fast as C: working at a high altitude for low level performance « Control.Monad.Writer
<gfrog> jiero: 这个远程很容易做。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 乃太壞了
<nyfair> i5自带的hd3000玩一般游戏也够了
<gfrog> huntxu: 矮油，上周看了个用软驱演奏加勒比海盗主题曲的视频，那个真是碉堡了。
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 太淫荡了
<huntxu> gfrog: 太淫荡了
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: --repair-sector?
<jiero> gfrog: 你的印象在我心中已经见底了。
<moskae> gfrog: 求链接
<gfrog> mugebjgd: huntxu 看看还能不能搜到了。。。
<huntxu> 這麽說軟驅演奏超級瑪麗主題曲也可以
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: --make-bad-sector
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不要尝试
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 这个选项我看见了
<gfrog> mugebjgd: huntxu moskae http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ym7eHV-438Y/
<[ub]> gfrog ⇪ ti: 用软驱演奏加勒比海盗_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 软驱 加勒比海盗 创意
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: EXCEP‐
<namoamitabuddha>               TIONALLY DANGEROUS. DO NOT USE THIS OPTION!!
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那是给专业人员用的？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 给坏人用的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..那個視頻，我在 youtube看過
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 修复硬盘用啥？ testdisk?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: testdisk不知道可不可以
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 只能进入 recovy mode(恢复模式） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368711 花了两天功夫终于把ubuntu11.10安装成功了， 以前一直用ubuntu,但从来没有这次安装这么费劲， 遇到的都是网上大家都说的那种问题, 在启动安装过程中在 attached scsi removable disk 这个地方就停住了， 搜索了各大中，英文网站，  …
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我是好奇那一坨软驱是怎么装到一台电脑上的。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 如果装到几台上，机器之间怎么同步。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..不清楚。。 估計有自己做的線和 HUb
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 如果硬盘上有坏道，标记坏道是用那个么？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 可以用那个
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我猜也是
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我還看過用光驅做的留聲機
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 为神马老外都这么搞怪呢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 有獨立的思想，自由之意志
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 休假太长 蛋疼
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 还有有空
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 世界人民都像天朝人民学习 就不会那么蛋疼了
<gfrog> mugebjgd: 天朝人民都在加班
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 錯了，是有閒心
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 对。给其他国家的人民加班 不是为了自己
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 这是国际共产主义精神
<hamo> adam8157: 吃啥？
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 病
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚饭呗
<adam8157> hamo: 你高亮了"吃"么...
<gfrog> mugebjgd: 得电
 * adam8157 今天买了油 以后要常做饭
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃;
<ofan_> 一直自己做饭的撸过
<hamo> adam8157: 啥意思？
<hamo> adam8157: 吃啥啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 一天不说话, 一说"吃"你就跳出来
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 忙呢...
<hamo> adam8157: 快说吃啥...想了一下午也没想好..
<mugebjgd> hamo: 炒菜被
<adam8157> hamo: 澎胡湾 or 馅饼咸鸭蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...我吃啥嗫...
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 龍肉
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆吃小虫子
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 四頭鮑
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 粉絲煮燕窩
<bot_hamo>  hi! barjavel.freenode.net 005 bot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<hamo> adam8157: ...
 * hamo 每天都得想吃啥...
<adam8157> bot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<bot_hamo>   hamo : 代表主人践踏你！
<adam8157> lol
 * hamo ...
<hamo> adam8157: 忙一天没时间修bug了...
<CyrusYzGTt> bot_hamo: 鄙視: hamo
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • help!!! Unable to locate package http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368717 benlang@LYANG:~$ sudo apt-get install PPStream.deb Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package PPStream.deb E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'PPStream.deb' apt-get update NO USE 我是菜鸟，求老鸟指点！！！！ 统计信息:  …
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * hamo 走了走了...公交车上想吃啥去...
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，， 原來 蛤蟆想吃天鵝肉，， 去吃豆腐去了
<huntxu> HajasLm:
 * adam8157 真受不了公司某个人... 尼码太装了
<gfrog> adam8157: 践踏他！
<adam8157> gfrog: 你知道我说谁咯?
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道不是你自己？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 践踏你
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
 * gfrog have fan去
<LeithWong> 一攻一受
<moska> inotifywait用了-m参数，怎么退出？
<leihere> 还是这边人多
<jiero> ofan 去解决了这个问题吧。 http://fcitx-im.org/wiki/Hall_of_Shame_for_Linux_IME_Support
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Hall of Shame for Linux IME Support - Fcitx
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan krunner的
<leihere> 有木有人吱一声
<jyfl987> 上周东莞一个哥们参加电视相亲节目。主持人问他：场上24位女嘉宾你最心仪哪一位？该男扫视场上24位女生两遍后，随口说：能否叫妈咪再换一批···
<jiero> leihere: 喵
<jiero> jyfl987: 丫丫
<leihere> ……
<jiero> jyfl987: 30岁也找不到媳妇额。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你呢？
<jiero> jyfl987: 你媳妇亮相了吗？
<leihere> 过了冬天就是夏天
<leihere> 怪不得有歌唱 春天在哪里……
<leihere> 都下班了？
<mugebjgd> leihere: 蛋疼？
<leihere> 有点点
<ofan> 锤两下
<leihere> 更疼
<leihere> 有木有哪个高手指导一下怎样给现在的linux系统增加硬盘空间啊，
<felixonmars> leihere: parted
<leihere> 我把WIN盘格了，多了16G
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你这个招也太狠了
<ofan> mugebjgd: XD
<leihere> 现在我只能在linux系统下
<felixonmars> leihere: GParted
<leihere> 好的，我搜索一下看怎么用
<jiero> leihere: 额。那样啊。要长，多看些似乎能直接连接
<felixonmars> leihere: 建议用gparted的livecd/liveusb操作. 目前我还没有失败过 :)
<leihere> 搜到了
<leihere> 在看
<leihere> 我U盘做成了XP引导盘，只怕这回又要格了
 * kenifanying 哪位哥们给推荐个1000~1500左右的卡片机？
<leihere> GNU/Linux Method A: Tuxboot
<leihere> GNU/Linux Method B: Manual
<leihere> GNU/Linux Method C: Unetbootin
<leihere> 哥，选那个靠谱？
<leihere> 我的是fedora16
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<yall> leihere: grub
<reiv> leihere: 换硬盘吧。我把250G的换成1T的，一下就发现空间宽松多了。
<leihere> 这个方法太犀利
<leihere> 我还是摸索一下比较懒 比较实惠的方法
<reiv> leihere: 用unetbootin转gentoo的启动盘，然后用fdisk或gdisk。我一直这么干。
<ofan_> 我750g的已经快用完了
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ ,,我這裏很緊迫，， 之剩下 18G..
<reiv> ofan_: 上nas吧。
<jyfl987> jiero 我媳妇还没生 可能
<ofan_> reiv: 没钱
<reiv> ofan_: 攒钱去。1T不贵。
<ofan_> reiv: 我说nas
<ofan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/179172.htm
<[ub]> ofan_,啥网址y 纽约时报：《你画我猜》一夜成名 开发者上演“麻雀变凤凰”_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<reiv> /dev/mapper/vg-root  100G   27G   69G  28% /
<reiv> /dev/mapper/vg-home  700G  426G  240G  64% /home
<reiv>  
<reiv> ofan_: nas有点贵。所以我也没买。
<leihere> fdisk 不是把硬盘格式化了吗
<ofan_> reiv: 你这是什么
<reiv> leihere: fdisk和parted差不多的工具。
<ofan_> mapper?
<reiv> ofan_: lvm2
<leihere> 我的目的是扩充的现在系统的容量
<ofan_> reiv: 有啥还出
<ofan_> 好处
<jyfl987> leihere: fdisk只是个工具而已 真的动真格还要mkfs.*
<leihere> 我以前有两个系统
<reiv> ofan_: 可以resize.
<leihere> win 和 fedora
<reiv> ofan_: 以后换盘方便。
<ofan_> reiv: 这是两个硬盘?
<reiv> ofan_: 一个盘。
<ofan_> 一个盘单分区就够了
<leihere> 现在我在fedora里面，把WIN干了
<leihere> 就多出了16G的空间
<leihere> 想把这个扩充到fedora
<ofan_> lvm性能好？
<reiv> leihere: 我也是空间不够，干掉win的。后来换1T硬盘，也懒得装win了。
<jyfl987> ofan_: forth的观点是 磁盘不过是许多的 block
<leihere> 就是这样了
<reiv> ofan_: 灵活。
<reiv> ofan_: 性能还行。
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ ..我就算幹掉 win也只剩下 50G.. 杯水不能救火
<ofan_> reiv: 文件系统是啥
<reiv> 用lvm后，换硬盘方便，不用rsync几个小时。
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 围观一下我的内存参数 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368726 Code: sudo dmidecode --type=17 输出如下： Code: Handle 0x000E, DMI type 17, 28 bytes Memory Device    Array Handle: 0x000D    Error Information Handle: No Error    Total Width: 64 bits    Data Width: 64 bits    Size: 2048 MB    Form Factor: SODIMM    Set: 1    Locator: M1    Bank Locat …
<reiv> ofan_: ext4
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 最近我买了个500g的盘来给win32用 各种游戏一装 也差不多了 nnd
<ofan_> jyfl987: 本来就是
<ofan_> nnnd ssd什么时候降价
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 額。。
<jyfl987> ofan_: 但forth语言层面也没有fopen这类东东
<reiv> SSD不符合摩尔定律呀。
<leihere> 把片子下了就更挤了
<jyfl987> 所以看片不如用live stream的好了
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 啥东西适合摩尔定律了？
<reiv> leihere: 搞个小的nfs服务器吧。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: cpu、内存以及基本所有的IC制品。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: cpu 不可能。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 摩尔定律一直是拿CPU和Memory说的。CPU是主频，Memory是集成度。
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 摩爾定律對於 宇宙空間是個嬰孩
<leihere> 算了，哥跟你不是一个层面的
<leihere> 我还是捣鼓我的160G硬盘靠谱
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 计算速度是有理论上限的
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 目前摩尔定律是没错的。
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ 我也是 160G的，我建議你好的東西用 7z壓縮， 壓縮等級用最高的
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 我也知道，线宽到ns级别就下不去了。
<reiv> s/ns/nm/g
<leihere> 节流是必要的，但我更想开源
<reiv> leihere: 想过磁盘压缩什么的吗？
<leihere> 没
<leihere> 目的单纯得只想扩容量
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ 用 nautils掛載 ssh服務，或者其他機器的 用來當某些數據的存放地
<reiv> 估计也没什么效果。
<reiv> leihere: 用lvm吧。扩容很方便。
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 加上 雲掛載 和 網盤，。也夠了吧。。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 具体不是很清楚，和量子力学有关。
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 去學習 鴻蒙力學 擴容
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 和量子力学有关系。基本就是现在的元器件都没法在那个尺寸工作了。
<leihere> 你们能不能说一些地球人听得懂的话
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 你是搞宗教学研究的？
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 不是，看小說的，，小說上說的
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 三清是不是很厉害呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 是免費的 垃圾的小說
<reiv> https://plus.google.com/u/0/
<[ub]> reiv ⇪ t: Google+: real life sharing, rethought for the web.
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 鴻鈞更強
<namoamitabuddha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limits_to_computation
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Limits to computation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 造化玉碟？
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 造化玉碟可以當三千鴻蒙的存放地
<leihere> 再说下去就要弄出盘古了
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 摩尔定律其实和计算能力没有什么直接联系。摩尔定律是个经验定律，摩尔自己就在intel工作，而摩尔定律的那些cpu, memory什么的基本也是intel搞出来的。
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ 嗯，嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ 我還真想說下去
<[ub]> 新 新立得和软件源 • libc6-dev被损坏且无法修复 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368727 RT.....我用的是ubuntu10.04, 因某些原因想重装libc6-dev，然后到网上下载了一个libc6的deb包，不过没想到这个包比系统中现有的libc6-dev的版本要低，结果安装过程中就出现错误，然后用 Code: sudo apt-get -f install 之后也无法修复， Code: apt-get -f inst …
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 盘古是大徒弟吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 盤古是失敗者，
<leihere> 扯……
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 不同的小说里面说法不一样。总体还是很厉害的。
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 不過盤古對於我們是 創世者
<leihere> 三清是鸿钧的徒弟
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 我懷疑我們知道的摩爾定律的版本是公開版 還有個 保密等級很高的摩爾定律完全版存在
<reiv> 这里还有没有看网络小说的，想问一下在ubuntu下面用什么看小说比较好。我本人是用FBReader的。
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ 三清是 盤古的 靈魂
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 少年，你很有想象力。
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ 鴻鈞是 盤古的 意識 有說法是 手指
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ ..
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 扯蛋了 又开始
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 嗯 FBreader
<reiv> 有人看不下去了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 嗯嗯
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 盘古是啥种族的？
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 黑人白人？
<reiv> FBreader看epub什么的不给力。格式排的不好。
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 有jj木有？
<reiv> 盘古是盘古族的。
<mugebjgd> reiv: 白人 黑人？
<reiv> 是singleton
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 混沌族 ，也可以說是上個 世界的存活
<mugebjgd> reiv: 有jj木有？
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 有把，，
<reiv> 其实我估计是木有的。
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你都不确定 还来传什么道
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 研究清楚再说
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 盤古 應該是 青蓮族 的
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 少年，这是那里的坑爹设定？
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ .. 小說沒說，，而且我境界不高。。
<hkof11> 起点大婶最牛掰
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ .. 額，，某本 垃圾 免費不用給錢的小說
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你坑爹呢？
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 强烈推荐看荆轲守的书。
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ ..我專門看不用給錢的小說
<mugebjgd> reiv: 荆轲手的书？
<mugebjgd> reiv: 撸出来的？
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ ..不關心作者，只關心是否有新的想法
<jyfl987> http://pp.info.uni-karlsruhe.de/firm/Main_Page   adam8157
<[ub]> jyfl987,啥网址y LibFirm
<mugebjgd> reiv: 那多浪费体力阿
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 还是有些思想性的。http://baike.baidu.com/view/1728928.htm
<[ub]> reiv,啥网址y 荆轲守_百度百科
<mugebjgd> reiv: 一天能写一页就算不错了
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 你才坑爹
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: XD
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ ..額。。
<reiv> http://forum.qidian.com/ThreadDetailNew.aspx?threadid=111887509
<[ub]> reiv,啥网址y [评论]强烈推荐荆轲守大大的书-人道天堂书评区-起点中文小说网
 * reiv idel
 * reiv IDLE
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 我也討厭佛教，，佛教的教主跟旗下的觀音每天都很 XXOO
<leihere> TXT 软件 我在用 txt reader for linux
<leihere> 个人感觉效果很不错 下载地址：http://code.google.com/p/txtreader4linux/
<[ub]> leihere ⇪ ti: txtreader4linux - Txt Reader for linux（小说阅读器 for linux）,and it supports windows too. - Google Project Hosting
<mugebjgd> leihere: 直接vim完事
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ more txt 完事
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 跟我学说话的 死去
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ .. 額。。 不同，我有空客
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ .. 額。。 不同，我有空格
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: airbus?
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 空中客车？
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ ..ibus-pinyin
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ ..打錯，，想打 空格。。。
<ofan_> ¿
<ofan_> ¿?
<leihere>  (⊙ˍ⊙)
<leihere> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/thread-178755-1-1.html
<[ub]> leihere ⇪ ti: 给聊天室加点料——可爱到受不了的文字表情 - 系统应用交流 - 红联Linux论坛 全球Linux人网上交流平台 - 天下没有难学的Linux
<leihere> 这里有个网址
<leihere> 专门各种表情符号
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ ibus-pinyin也可以做到
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ 不過只有很少
<CyrusYzGTt> leihere§ o(∩∩)o..
 * reiv 表示看不懂绘文字。
<CyrusYzGTt> [\\\^///]~~~B))))) reiv
<leihere> v.v
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 没课？
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 还spring break呢？
<savr> is china being taken over by laughter and pranks?
<ofan_> 开学了
<savr> the salt scare last year
<savr> the north korean embassy mess last month
<savr> now some new nonsense
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 原来如此 没泡个妹子？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 没..
<savr> if I fart in China what is going to happen on the chinese internet?
<reiv> ofan_: 难道是2个？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 屌丝没妹子泡
<savr> end of the world?
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 加油啊
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 争取.
<mugebjgd> savr: deutsche?
<reiv> 神啊，赐我个妹纸吧～～
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 美国那么好的地方你还不争取
<savr> foreigner farts in china: buy salt to protect you from foreigners nuclear gases
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：賜汝凤姐
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 性福 拘留 啥 得都有
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 不能吧，这么狠。
<ofan_> savr: where did you see it?
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 好過沒有的
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 就没钱
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 钱也会有的
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 只要你努力
<savr> ofan_: it probably can be found somewhere on weibo
<savr> weibo is full of everything and anything
<ofan_> savr: weibo is shiiiiii...
<mugebjgd> HajasLm: 李谋
<savr> ofan_: they need to make a movie of some random chinese reading everything on weibo and believing it
<HajasLm> mugebjgd, ?
<ofan_> savr: it's a place full of rumors
<mugebjgd> HajasLm: 还钱
<HajasLm> mugebjgd, ???
<mugebjgd> HajasLm: 别装了
<zhangning> http://designmind.frogdesign.com/blog/aged-to-perfection.html
<[ub]> zhangning,啥网址y Aged to Perfection | Blog | design mind
<zhangning> 旧到完美……太有感觉了……
<HajasLm> mugebjgd, 有事情你就明说
<HajasLm> mugebjgd, 1> 我不认输你 2> 我也没和你借过钱
<cnhezhong> 简明python教程全部看完  但是还是写不出程序 我该怎么继续下去 请教老鸟  给我点经验。对于简明python教程 我是边看边做实验。现在是看完第一编了，但还是不知如何下手。忘各位提点下。
<mugebjgd> HajasLm: XD
<mugebjgd> HajasLm: 我也不认输你，你也不欠我钱
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 什么简明python教程？
<reiv> cnhezhong: C的语法全部精通，也写不出实际的程序。看完教程只是写程序的起点而已。
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 我怕找不到工作
<zhangning> 简明python教程 挺不错的阿
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 多做实习
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 没啥问题 另外找工作的时候最好2手准备
<cnhezhong> http://woodpecker.org.cn/abyteofpython_cn/chinese/#
<[ub]> cnhezhong ⇪ ti: 简明 Python 教程
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 留条后路。
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 啥后路
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 后路就是滚回国
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 找不到工作就继续深造
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 显然不能回国
<soiamso> reiv: C 就没有语法，但是那书写得比较厚，好收钱
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 不混出点样子你敢回国？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 再读只能申全奖
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 申请阿
<cnhezhong> reiv: http://woodpecker.org.cn/abyteofpython_cn/chinese/# 这个简明教程  我看完一遍  第十五章给出一个习题 但是我还是写不出东西来
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 努力啊
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 你天天这么清闲的
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 看到那日期你可以不用看了，python的历史20年，2005年到现在都7年了
<reiv> soiamso: 我当年从BASIC到C还是有很大的转变的。以前写BASIC程序到处是goto。
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 最近放假而已
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助，在UBUNTU10.04上建立的LAMP服务最近突然故障了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368734 不知道什么原因，之前一直正常工作的。 能够正常的显示PHP页面等。 但最近不知道怎么，突然就不能浏览服务器上的PHP页面了。。 更奇怪的是。通过浏览器访问页面，好像直接把PHP页面源程序从服务器上给下载 …
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 你知道肠男和胖鱼么。那2个人天天就睡5个小时
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 学习？
<moska> mugebjgd: inotifywait怎么退出
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 恩
<soiamso> reiv: basic 的那个 iterate 的方法受不了
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 牛叉
<reiv> cnhezhong: 需要多思考。
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 相当牛鼻 一个读博呢 另外一个也快了
<soiamso> reiv: 来来去去就是 for
<reiv> soiamso: basic好像没iterate吧。
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 基本上都是1.0
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 啥
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 就使满分
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 95以上
<reiv> soiamso: 有些for还分next和nexti...
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 奥
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 现在python3 教程还很少，去年我买了一本python基础教程 还是以python2.5教学的
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 努力把
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 博士就不愁了吧，发工资
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 博士有工资
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 我不是说python 3 的问题。
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 那是什么问题  这个教程并不落伍阿
<reiv> cnhezhong: 你可以看看其他语言怎么编程，层次高一些的书。思想都是同样的。
<soiamso> cnhezhong: ppurl.com
<cnhezhong> reiv: 怎么说？
<ofan_> 上课去.
<mugebjgd> ofan_: .....
 * reiv 作为一个本科毕业生，非常非常羡慕博士。
<mugebjgd> reiv: 博士也分
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 起码到第11章之前都没有说到什么
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 如果你有其他语言经验的话这个不合适
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 最好找些有故事情节的
<reiv> cnhezhong: 编程归根结底就是解决问题，而解决问题的方法其实和语言并没有很强的关系，语言只不过是用来实现你解决问题的方法的。所以一般是要有了方法才能动手写程序。而想这个方法和语言本身的学习是不同的。
<soiamso> cnhezhong: http://www.ppurl.com/2011/10/headfirstpython.html
<[ub]> soiamso ⇪ ti: head+first+python » 电子书下载 » 皮皮书屋
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 起码有些实际使用的故事
<reiv> mugebjgd: 还是羡慕博士呀。
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 实际使用的故事，是目的还是案例？
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 只是不会漫无目的
<soiamso> cnhezhong: dive into python 应该是比较好的。
<soiamso> cnhezhong: head first 适合 先写实际程序的初学者
<reiv> 看了一下目录，简明python真的没讲怎么编程。
<cnhezhong> 我手里倒是有本python编程基础 以前没有在没有实验的前提下 通读了三遍 无果 就放弃了 前阵又拾起来了
<cnhezhong> 这不  现在边看边实验  但是结果动手能力还是差阿
<cnhezhong> 所以我请教各位老鸟 有什么可以提示我的啊
<reiv> cnhezhong: 随便一本讲编程的书，而不是针对性将语言的书，都是可以的。
<cnhezhong> 这个dive into python 我下载下来了
<reiv> cnhezhong: 比如计算方法什么的。。。
<reiv> cnhezhong: 开个玩笑...
<cnhezhong> reiv: 随便一本讲编程但不是讲语言的书？
<cnhezhong> reiv: 给推荐一本吧
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 系统编程
<vic> python 简明教程就是一个介绍python语法的书 入门
<cooky> cnhezhong: Beyong Java
<cnhezhong> cooky: 别java啊
<cooky> cnhezhong: 代码大全 :D
<vic> 然后可以看 python 核心变成  learning python  dive into python
<vic> ok 了 你可以写代码了
<cnhezhong> 我还是希望能给我推荐一本讲编程的书
<L-----D> cnhezhong, 比如设计模式？
<vic> 难道我推荐的不是？
<vic> 关键是你以前有啥基础啊
<cnhezhong> L-----D: 望赐教
<cnhezhong> vic: 我就有点linux基础命令基础
<vic> 好吧  我推荐的适合你
<cnhezhong> vic: 其他一律不会
<vic> 不要好高骛远
<cnhezhong> vic: python核心编程 我下载下来了
<vic> learning python
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 看真么多本干嘛？
<vic> 这些都算是python的入门+提高书 。。。。。。
<soiamso> cnhezhong: head first 下载了嘛？
<vic> 其实我都没看完。。。。
<cnhezhong> vic: 接下来看看 上阵学bash编程 让我不堪重负 所以才捡起python来的
<vic> 就dive into python看完了
<vic> 先看python2的部分  其实我更喜欢python3的风格
<reiv> 可以试试sicp。这里有人可以讨论。
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 老大 英文的我还看不懂
<reiv> 经典的《算法和数据结构》可以浏览一下。
<roylez> adam8157: 回来接着看 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac318128/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 【尼古拉斯凯奇】恶灵骑士2 /灵魂战车2：复仇时刻 - AcFun.tv
<reiv> cnhezhong: 英文需要联系的。慢慢看几个月就习惯了。
<reiv> cnhezhong: 还有一种方法就是读代码。这个我自己没尝试过，不过听别人说很有效果。
<cnhezhong> reiv: 我先入门再说看英文书籍  现在是抓瞎了
<vic> 编程就跟做数学应用题似的。。你得先会四则运算，然后得分析题义。。找到解题思路，然后用四则运算包装一下。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 好看么
<roylez> adam8157: 你没看一么
 * adam8157 learn python the hard way
<adam8157> roylez: 看了 不咋地阿
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 忘了你是个渣文艺青年
<cnhezhong> vic: 那我现在就是在分析题义上停住了
<reiv> cnhezhong: 有兴趣的话，可以看这个 http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/
<[ub]> reiv ⇪ t: Real World Haskell
<soiamso> reiv: 不过对于一个新手来说可能更容易接受
<reiv> cnhezhong: 这本书也很赞的： http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/paulgraham/onlisp.pdf
<reiv> bot不认pdf ?
<soiamso> cnhezhong: http://learnyouahaskell.com/
<[ub]> soiamso ⇪ t: Learn You a Haskell for Great Good!
<mayli> adam8157: 感觉那本书不好
<soiamso> reiv: bot 只认 <title>
<adam8157> mayli: 还可以
<reiv> cnhezhong: 没有编程基础的话，学haskell很好的。没有思维定势。
<cnhezhong> 英文书现在还不准备进攻 先把搞不明白的中文词汇搞明白再说
<mayli> adam8157: 也不hard，也没有dive那么全面
<cnhezhong> reiv: haskell 是什么
<adam8157> mayli: 不喜dive系列, 宁愿翻 learning python
<reiv> cnhezhong: 可以直接上英文的，反正都是不认识的。现在我就有很多英文词汇不知道中文怎么说。
<erhandsome> 听说haskell很nb的样子
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 可能你学 lua 比较容易入门，没有 C 复制，但是接触到 C 要处理的各个方面的细节
<mayli> adam8157: 我觉得你可能更宁愿翻doc去
<cnhezhong> soiamso: bash编程岂不是更容易呢
<reiv> cnhezhong: haskell也是一门语言。很锻炼思维的。而且处于编程语言的研究前沿。
<adam8157> mayli: 初学的时候我就是翻两learn...
<cnhezhong> reiv: 现在不是我要学什么  而是我会点什么
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 不会 bash 接触不到更底层的
<reiv> soiamso: lua很郁闷。所以awesome搞不定。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求问remix中的远程桌面是什么程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368745 RT! 不是远程桌面的客户端工具，而是允许其它电脑链接上来的。是tightvnc还是vnc4sever？求问这俩vncserver那个好？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzhkpli — 2012-03-26 21:13
<cnhezhong> reiv: 我看python的时间比较多些
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 你只是通过学习语言，科普一下各个系统的细节
<reiv> cnhezhong: python我就没法推荐什么了。我对python语法也只是勉强了解。
<soiamso> reiv: lua 能达到 C的繁琐程度了
<reiv> soiamso: 主要是lua不熟。
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 这个系统是操作系统么，我linux懂的现在是刚刚够用
<cnhezhong> 其他的编程语言啊 我是没那个胆量再捉摸了 就顺着python来拓展吧
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 不一定是 linux 吧，apache, db , opengl ....
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 老大  我搞入门linux都好费劲 别的就连想都没想过
<reiv> OpenGL就是一门新的语言...
<cnhezhong> 从一而终 从一而终------------------------------------>
<reiv> cnhezhong: 没有人一上来就很轻松的。费劲只是对自己的要求太高。把速度放缓，就可以了。
<vic> 老实的啃书吧  。。。。。
<cnhezhong> reiv: 不怕你笑话  我接触ubuntulinux是08年底 真正会命令行是去年年底
<cnhezhong> vic: 也就先啃书了 笨鸟用笨招
<vic> 先把语法弄明白了
<reiv> cnhezhong: 已经很不错了。很多人连linux都不想碰。抱着GUI不放，坚决不用命令行。
<vic> 然后 通篇看一遍  然后回头做书上的习题。。。这个过程就是学习怎么分析 怎么包装
<reiv> cnhezhong: 可以用编程解决实际问题，这样会比做题更有动力。
<cnhezhong> reiv: 实际中没有想到有什么问题  我现在是要打基础
<vic> 要不你研究研究autolisp吧 帮我写 。。。
<clarezoe> 有会php snmp的吗？
<cnhezhong> 坚决要学会python
<cnhezhong> 现在连个python的教学视频都找不到个全的
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 奇怪，怎么系统更新会装上ibus,搞到fcitx用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368748 奇怪，怎么系统更新会装上ibus,搞到fcitx用不了 前天英勇当上小白，直接下了kubuntu12.04， 碰了几次鼻子。 还有些小问题没解决。。。但总算能用。 首先是装上fcitx。。用得好好的，用得好好的。。。 这个时候什 …
<reiv> cnhezhong: 一般来说，任何重复的工作都能通过编程实现。
<vic> 台湾什么大学的视频你看看
<cnhezhong> reiv: 这倒是真的  问题是我现在没有基础 怎么通过编程来解决实际问题啊  单个知识点有所了解 一汇总起来 就不知道如何下手了
<cnhezhong> vic: 对阿 是有个台湾的视频来着
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么看系统运行的 init 级别？
<coolfengyu> runlevel
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 我在s.sh里写了一句echo -e "f\
<namoamitabuddha> thanks
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 没声音是为啥
<namoamitabuddha> coolfengyu: 现在 runlevel 还有用么？
<moska> echo -e "f\a"
<coolfengyu> namoamitabuddha: ...
<namoamitabuddha> coolfengyu: 我默认是 2 照样 GUI
<coolfengyu> namoamitabuddha: mei fa da zhong wen...
<Freebuilder> 校门口新来了个水果少妇，好正点的那种
<namoamitabuddha> coolfengyu: 我主要想知道我启动的 runlevel 变了之后有什么多的限制。如果没有的话，我可以用来调节东西了，例如调节哪些 damond 在某些 runlevel 运行。
<moska> cfy: echo -e "f\a" 在s.sh里， sh s.sh输出 -e f,bash s.sh输出f ，这是为哈
<namoamitabuddha> coolfeng1u: 调节 2~5
<coolfeng1u> 。。。干吗呢？
<moska> cfy: 而且echo -e "f\a"为啥没声音？
<Freebuilder> moska, sh 的 echo 不支持 -e
<cfy> moska: 肯呢过关掉了
<cfy> moska: 可能关掉了
<namoamitabuddha> coolfeng1u: 我想让某些 daemon 在某些特殊状态下才运行
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 alarm 的转义还有用么？
<moska> Freebuilder: cfy 怎么让它发出声音呢？
<namoamitabuddha> coolfeng1u: 我在用 sysv-rc-conf 控制
<Freebuilder> moska, 不懂
<coolfeng1u> namoamitabuddha: 没用过。
<moska> Freebuilder: 就是让\a能用
<Freebuilder> Ubuntu 调什么运行级！都事件驱动的了！
<Freebuilder> moska, 我就是不懂如何驱动蜂鸣
<moska> Freebuilder: 阿姨好像说过要安个什么beep
<coolfeng1u> Freebuilder: kernel配置？
<moska> cfy: 你安装过那个什么beep没
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://weehaa.de/allgemein/computerzubehor/festplatten-computerzubehor-allgemein/interne-25-ssd-festplatte-sandisk-extreme-120gb-fur-119-e/
 * moska mailx+msmtp+getmail+inotify-tools+shell script+beep
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y interne 2,5″ SSD Festplatte SanDisk Extreme 120GB für 119 € | weehaa.de
<cfy> moska: 不清楚
<alvin_rxg> moska: hi guy, stil on struggles ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: u have missed the 64gb's, and now don't miss this 120gb. xD
<moska> alvin_rxg: 嗯，依然很菜，发现在linux下想用些功能貌似都得折腾，
<moska> alvin_rxg: 你用过那个什么beep吗，我想让echo -e 里面那个\a能发出声音
<hamo> roylez .
<hamo> adam8157 .
<alvin_rxg> moska: take on the modprobe for pcskr or one alike, and alsamixer => beep
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 准备使用vps, 用burstnet vps的同学, 贴个地址, 我来体验一下速度如何 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368752 准备使用vps, 用burstnet vps的同学, 贴个地址, 我来体验一下速度如何 统计信息: 发表于 由 半个书生 — 2012-03-26 22:05
<moska> MeaCulpa: FATAL: Error inserting pcspkr (/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko): Operation not permitted是啥意思
<moska> MeaCulpa: 我modprobe pcspkr后就出现了这个
<MeaCulpa_> moska: 不知道，你干妈要装机箱喇叭模块
<MeaCulpa_> moska: 你是root么
<moska> MeaCulpa: 好像是吧，ubuntu里有root吗
<MeaCulpa_> moska: 我不知道，不搅和这滩，你可能需要sudo
<moska> MeaCulpa: 我想用inotify-tools监视mbox文件，然后用脚本当文件发生改变时用echo 里面的\a 提示我有新邮件
<moska> MeaCulpa: 你的意思我需要sudo modprobe pcspkr?
<MeaCulpa_> 是
<moska> MeaCulpa: sudo modprobe pcspkr后，还是没声音，难道我还需要装beep?
<MeaCulpa_> 不知道，我一般都是干掉机箱喇叭，像你这样想要机箱喇叭的，不多。你lsmod | grep pcspkr
<MeaCulpa_> 按理说你的终端，Xorg, 都会发生beep, 不一定非要beep程序
<MeaCulpa_> 当然装个beep测试最好
<roylez> hamo: ghost rider2看了，失望
<jiero> roylez 终于拿到 orb 逃生了。。。
<jiero> roylez 赢了
<MeaCulpa_> moska: 也可以试试看setterm -blength 200 是设置beep长度，如果你用的终端的话
<roylez> jiero: 读盘了多少次？
<jiero> roylez 25级的stealth 附带2个 slteah++的特殊物品
<hamo> roylez 你要知道凯奇可是烂片王
<jiero> roylez 恩。无数次
<roylez> hamo: 好看的也不少
<hamo> roylez 嗯..
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: roylez 死鱼眼片子也要看？？！！
<roylez> hamo: 总比蛋蛋推荐的那些文艺片好些吧
<jiero> roylez 在orb神殿外无数次
<hamo> roylez 谁让丫不会理财...
<jiero> roylez 其他的没有
<hamo> roylez 蛋蛋推荐过文艺片？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你在玩主神空間？？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 看动作片吧
<roylez> hamo: 理财，他需要理财么....欠一屁股债继续花天酒地
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 蛤蟆你吃了天鵝肉？？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 改天我拿个颁奖典礼给你看，你按提名下片子即可
<jiero> meaCulpa。。。你颁奖的！？
<hamo> roylez 对呀...所以说丫不会理财嘛...只能靠接各种烂片生活...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: AVN
<hamo> roylez 话说我做完了...
<MeaCulpa_> 死鱼眼是星二代
<jiero> roylez_ 好了，删除 crawl
<roylez> hamo: pull le
<haoshanhaoshui> 没个好剧本，哪来的好片
<jiero> roylez 逃亡的一路我就没存档，用上了9个scroll of magic mapping和21次wand of digging
 * MeaCulpa_ away all
<haoshanhaoshui> 故事都不行，再好的导演都over
<moska> MeaCulpa: lsmod|grep pcspkr后的输出pcspkr                  1498  0
<MeaCulpa_> moska: 那你就有mod, 下一步就是造出beep, 终端里拼命backspace没beep? 装个beep玩玩吧
<MeaCulpa_> moska: 你内核2.6.3x吧？现在机箱喇叭模块改名了
<moska> MeaCulpa: 刚装上beep，但是运行beep没声音
<moska> MeaCulpa: 2.6.35-28-generic
<moska> MeaCulpa: 终端里bachspace也没声音
<namoamitabuddha> parser = optparse.OptionParser()
<namoamitabuddha> 之后怎么回事
 * jiero 跑掉了
<namoamitabuddha> options, arguments = parser.parse_args()
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 这什么语言？
<ugoub> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=368753&p=2692877#p2692877  HELP!
<[ub]> ugoub ⇪ ti: GoldenDict b编译时 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: Py
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: python 太奇怪了
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 肿么了？
 * kenifanying 各位大虾，帮小弟看看这两款卡片机哪个更好？http://www.360buy.com/product/355842.html  和 http://www.360buy.com/product/580741.html
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: --foo="test bar"
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 过滤下来就变成"test"了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • TGZ文件解压后怎么运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368756 从网上下载了个TGZ文件，解压后的文件里包含了3个文件（home,tmp,usr，usr里面还有个可执行文件），提供资源的人说要把文件考到相应的系统文件的路径中，是不是要把USR里的可执行文件考到BIN中，再设置什么的？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lulz100 …
<moska> hamo: beep没声音怎么办
<user8888> hello
<hamo> moska: 笔记本？
<[ub]> user8888, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<moska> hamo: 嗯
<user8888> 请问一下，进来用dokuwiki，总是感觉编辑功能很弱，有什么办法没有？
<moska> hamo: 上网本
<hamo> moska: alsamixer打开beep?
<user8888> 用了wordpress，编辑功能强多了
<soiamso> kenifanying: 佳能那个坑爹，估计你没有见过非大陆版的，佳能那几个型号就是坑大陆人的
<hamo> moska: alsamixer 按 f6 选各个声卡找到所有的beep都打开
<kenifanying> soiamso,ixus 220 hs 不日 尼康s6300?
<moska> hamo: 不知道alsamixer是啥
<kenifanying> soiamso, 我对相机一点不懂
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: moska Ubuntu 用 pulseaudio 把 alsamixer 架空了
<hamo> moska: 额...那就安装一下
<soiamso> kenifanying: ixus 220 港版 都有旋转按钮了，还有人脸放大功能
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 额...又是这个东西...
<kenifanying> soiamso,求指教，给推荐个1000~1500的卡片机
<soiamso> kenifanying: 而且那个型号都淘汰了
<moska> namoamitabuddha: hamo 让我再安装alsamixer?
<kenifanying> soiamso, 诶……
<kenifanying> soiamso, 尼康那个s6300呢？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 我没有见过没有旋转按钮的ixus 。。。。。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: no
<kenifanying> soiamso,看很多网批说尼康的卡片机不如索尼跟佳能
<kenifanying> soiamso, 什么是旋转按钮？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 风景照，没有能超越kodak 的，现在都买不到了，
<kenifanying> soiamso, 嗯，倒掉了
<moska> namoamitabuddha: .desktop是啥文件，一不小心下载了这种文件在chrome里，都不知到点了啊那个
<kenifanying> soiamso, 那些参数完全看不懂:(
<soiamso> kenifanying: 你见过 ixus 9xx 系列吗
<kenifanying> soiamso, 木有
<kenifanying> soiamso, 光圈f2.7/5.9,f3.2/5.8, 哪个好？
<moska> file:///usr/share/applications/session-properties.desktop
<soiamso> kenifanying: 这个很难告诉你，佳能卖给大陆的都是从新设计过的减配型号，而且比日本全配型号还要贵
<kenifanying> soiamso, 在大陆没法子呀
<kenifanying> soiamso, 高人给俺推荐一两款卡片呀
<soiamso> kenifanying: boicup 是唯一的方法
<kenifanying> soiamso, 别说佳能了，联想这货也一样
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157 ???
<soiamso> kenifanying: 想不明白为什么佳能。
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157 .
<soiamso> kenifanying: http://www.360buy.com/product/511125.html
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y 【通用A1255】通用（GE） A1255 数码相机（银色） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<soiamso> kenifanying: 也可以省钱买 800万像素的手机
<haoshanhaoshui> 这个问题很简单了。
<kenifanying> soiamso, 1000多哪里去买800万像数的手机哟
<haoshanhaoshui> 国内谁对产品质量关注？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 2499 moto 就有一台
<soiamso> kenifanying: 你也可以等ascend p1
<kenifanying> soiamso, 木有钱呀
<soiamso> kenifanying: 没有钱就买 399 的 GE
<kenifanying> soiamso, :-(
<soiamso> kenifanying: 绝对不用在大陆销售的日本货
<soiamso> kenifanying: nikon 也是日本货
<kenifanying> soiamso, 好吧……
<soiamso> kenifanying: ge那个应该是kodak技术居多
<soiamso> kenifanying: 看好是用什么电池的
<namoamitabuddha> moska: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=150884&p=940864
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Ubuntu8.04让PulseAudio取代系统铃声(system bell) - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<kenifanying> soiamso, 还得恶补知识才行
<soiamso>  kenifanying 可以换 18500 锂电
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: alsa-mixer 太鸡肋
<kenifanying> soiamso, thanks
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 想想没有pulse的日子...
<moska> namoamitabuddha: kdialog是kde里面的吗？gnome用啥
<soiamso> kenifanying: http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%9F%AF%E8%BE%BE-M590%E6%95%B0%E7%A0%81%E7%9B%B8%E6%9C%BA/dp/B004AM6BMK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1332774337&sr=8-4
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y 柯达（KODAK）M590数码相机（银色）-摄影/摄像-卓越亚马逊 [柯达数码相机, 柯达相机]
<soiamso> kenifanying: 就是没有售后
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 专业人员用 jackd 是吧
<kenifanying> soiamso, :(
 * moska 纠结死了，在ubuntu里实现一个简单的功能咋这么麻烦呢
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 没用过...听说是...支持软件混音什么的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: pulse 对普通用户来说确实需要
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 例如你用 alsa 完成不了对每个 app 的音量调控
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 对...这个也就是pulse的killer了
 * hamo 其实更看到OSSv4
 * hamo 看好
<soiamso> kenifanying: 相机还是越便宜越好。
<soiamso> moska: 实现什么功能？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: oss 也是内核级别的驱动吧
<kenifanying> soiamso, 明天再看了
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 我想让inotify-tool监视存贮邮件的mbox文件，当mbox文件发生变化时，用beep和dialog提示
<kenifanying> soiamso,看累了
<moska> soiamso: 我想让inotify-tool监视存贮邮件的mbox文件，当mbox文件发生变化时，用beep和dialog提示
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 对，但是OSSv4特别先进..比ALSA不知道牛逼多少代
<soiamso> kenifanying: 便宜就不用想了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 他不需要 mixer?
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 内核里面的
<soiamso> moska: beep是肯定可以的，dialog 能不能弹出来肯能机制比较复杂
 * hamo 碎叫...
<moska> soiamso: 折腾了两个多小时了，我的beep还是不能发出声音
<namoamitabuddha> moska: beep 我刚才那个帖子里面写了
<soiamso> moska: bash  ？
<yoursaf> beep是嘛,机箱里边的喇叭发出的声音吗?
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> moska: laptop 貌似没有那种喇叭的，所以要用扬声器来发声。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 我还没有按里面的作
<yoursaf> 对,本上没那个..
<namoamitabuddha> yoursaf: pulseaudio 做了扬声器的模拟
<moska> soiamso: 应该是吧
<soiamso> moska: 估计难度大
<yoursaf> 我用过的机器,PC喇叭全是拔掉的,
<namoamitabuddha> yoursaf: 他要做一个 alarm
<moska> soiamso: 发现太麻烦了
<moska> soiamso: 想让系统主动提示你有新邮件，
<moska> soiamso: 这么麻烦，我直接装个mail-notification了
<cnx> topic
<knownbad> 试试 /topic
<CyrusYzGTt> .. lersua不在， 我的gmlive貌似出問題
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Abend
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: naben
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: nabend
<gebjgd> Cherrot: samba卡什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad scarlett johansson iphone leaked photos
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 看了么
<knownbad> 嗯，不怎么样。
<knownbad> 这蛮旧的吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还要新的? 那只能去找真人了
<knownbad> 她身材又不好。
<knownbad> 还是Jessica Alba给力。
<knownbad> 对着她的照片我可以来两次。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 干什么呢？
<[ub]>  06:08
<knownbad> 。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-27
<moska> knownbad: .
<knownbad> Too late.
<kingbo> 大家早上好
<yczbfx> 早早早
<moska> tenzu: 脚本里这样写好吗 while 1 do getmail;sleep 30m;done
<sjd> 哈哈，15G网盘到手了
<tenzu> moska: 码盲觉得可以, 如果你没写错的话
<moska> tenzu: do与done里面用加;吗
<moska> tenzu: while与do之间用加;吗
<tenzu> moska: 记不清了
<tenzu> moska: 这种问题问问阿当之类的人
<moska> GNUdog: shell script里面while和do与done之间用加;吗？
<moska> tenzu: 疼教授。。。
<GNUdog> moska: do 後不用，但是每條指令後用
<GNUdog> done 也不用
<tenzu> moska: 我这样的码盲让您失望了
<moska> tenzu: 没有，你即然忘记了shell script，说明您一定已经向更高级的东东发展了
<tenzu> moska: 小生自学过几天python, 如今已经忘光了
<moska> GNUdog: 如果我想一行写下来呢？就是没换行
<GNUdog> moska: while :; do echo "fuck you"; echo "eeeehhheee"; done
<moska> GNUdog: 哦eeeehhheee是指ee阿姨？
<GNUdog> moska: 擬聲詞
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 我决定arch到底了，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368774 从10年底开始直到ubuntu到现在为止，一直是用debian系的。但是一直对arch身不能至，心向往之。中间曾经试图努力折腾过arch，失败告终，这两天又手痒了，开始折腾，但arch dhcp总是不能联网。伤心之下usb启动了个archbang， 以上为废话 装上倒很顺 …
 * kingbo linuxsir.org新版太难看了，感觉也不方便，里面有几天没人发言了，是不是高手们流失了？
<moska> GNUdog: 我想没半个小时执行一次getmail,这样写行吗while :; do getmail;sleep 30m;done ?还有用sleep有什么不好的吗？
<GNUdog> moska: 你寫 crontab 不就好了
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone. Is there anyone missing me?
<moska> GNUdog: getmail在后台执行后，它的返回信息又不能反馈到前台提醒我有新邮件
<GNUdog> moska: 配置 gnome 的某些通知程式啊
<moska> Patrick_DJ: missing是谁？一个女孩儿？
<moska> GNUdog: 怎么配置？
<Patrick_DJ> moska: 0_0
<GNUdog> moska: 阿蛋似乎寫過一個類似的東西，你可以去參考下
<moska> GNUdog: 求链接
 * GNUdog 這都9點了，捷運怎麼還這麼多人。求座位阿
<GNUdog> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<GNUdog> moska: 等阿蛋來了吧，直接問他
<moska> GNUdog: 你在台湾？
<GNUdog> moska: 是的
<moska> GNUdog: 羡慕ing。。。
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: 考慮今天去你們公司轉悠一圈
<moska> GNUdog:  用cron定时检查新邮件， 然后用osd显示出来就成了。osd是啥
<GNUdog> moska: 我也不清楚 0.0
<moska> GNUdog: gnome-osd-properties 配置OSD
 * GNUdog 捷運人少了，閃人
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下的新浪air顺利运行，但桌面和托盘的图标失灵，根本运行不了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368778 求帮助，一般来说，基于air平台的东西很少会出现这种事情。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyukunshan — 2012-03-27 9:21
<n2i> Hi all! I'm using ibus as main IM, what is IME should I use to input `pinyin`? Please give me some suggestion! Thanks! :)
<MeaCulpa> moska 你还没折腾好？
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Hi, does codeblocks IDE developed by java or c++?
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Hi, does codeblocks IDE developed by java?
<n2i> Patrick_DJ: Should you check its about :)
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋弹
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<MeaCulpa> :P
<Patrick_DJ> n2i: Thanks. But I still get the information that I want. :)
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: C++ I assume
<Patrick_DJ> n2i: can't
<roylez> adam8157: 蠢蛋
<Patrick_DJ> n2i: Anyway, I just curious. :)
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: Cos Code::Blocks use Scitilla edit component, which is C++ based, C++ interface
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: Thanks.
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
 * MeaCulpa 毕竟是Windows, 终究要重启
<adam8157> roylez: 刚来就回了一封邮件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还不去教育新人？
<tamed-chinese> ni men hao zheng mei da han zi a xiexei
 * adam8157 看得我累死了 zheng --> zen
<gfrog> adam8157: zheng -> zhong 这样你能方便看懂些？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/dmedvinsky/mutt-ics
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: dmedvinsky/mutt-ics · GitHub
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 毫无压力
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<tamed-chinese> mei ren neng bang yi xia wo ma xiexie
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以accept, decline么？
<tamed-chinese> hi all
<[ub]> tamed-chinese, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<tamed-chinese> shui neng bang yi xia wo a xiexie
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可以 https://github.com/marvinthepa/mutt-ical
<tamed-chinese> shui neng gei wo yi ge hanyu shu ru fa a wo yong winowsxp
<ofan> notepad++ 有毛好的
<Aoy_c> tamed-chinese: 你用的windowsxp ??
<tamed-chinese> shi de
<tamed-chinese> wo mei yong virtual machine
<tamed-chinese> zheng mei da han zi a
<tamed-chinese> wo bu xiang yong zhan tie de
<gfrog> tamed-chinese: http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/
<[ub]> gfrog,啥网址y 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
 * gfrog 无奈了，为神马windows的问题都跑这问。
<tamed-chinese> ming zi dou na mei gao duan a
<ofan> 第一届拼音大赛
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 哎，想更新，然后提示gnome-shell将被删除...... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368784 先不更新了，等等再说吧。 稍微有点不爽...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2012-03-27 10:26
<gfrog> 谁发明的蛋疼的拼音，比英语还难懂
<adam8157> tamed-chinese: maybe you just cant. cygwin + irssi...
 * ofan 管你猿杯 #ubuntu-cn 第一届拼音大赛
<nyfair> gfrog: bang zi yu ji ben shang jiu shi pinyin yu
<gfrog> nyfair: 好好说话
<ofan> nyfair: good good talk
<nyfair> gfrog: 所有的语言都是棒子发明的，但棒子语任然是拼音语
<tamed-chinese> da bu kai a
<nyfair> 那种方方圈圈其实就是拼音
<ofan> nyfair: otherwise, kick your ass!
<gfrog> nyfair: 据说是从窗格来的。
<n2i> Hǎohǎo shǒu? << good good talk :3 How to pronounce it, I mean write it in pinyin
<tamed-chinese> yun zhemg mei yong a
<nyfair> OMG
<ofan> n2i: 姑姑套
<hamo> adam8157: 归位了？
<adam8157> tamed-chinese: STOP! use english, copy&paste, or just dont speak
<adam8157> hamo: .
<tamed-chinese> how to paste it on this board
<jyfl987> adam8157: what the fuck are you doing?
<adam8157> tamed-chinese: right click
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他可以用更顺畅的沟通方式. 他是cygwin+irssi
<tamed-chinese> it dont run
<jyfl987> adam8157: irssi dont need cygwin for running under win32
<adam8157> tamed-chinese: ^^
<jyfl987> adam8157: they have a native built for win32
<ofan> 出售php,python空间
<adam8157> jyfl987: CTCP VERSION reply from tamed-chinese: irssi v0.8.15 - running on CYGWIN_NT-5.1 i686
<adam8157> jyfl987: maybe cygwin is built-in?
<jyfl987> adam8157: might be
<fivesheep> ofan: 怎么你卖到现在还没卖完?
<ofan> fivesheep: 有的到期了
 * gfrog 为神马要蛋疼的在windows里用irssi，chatzilla不挺好嘛。
 * ofan 提供shell,python,php环境
<tamed-chinese> how to paste this im like dos system how to paste it
<fivesheep> ofan: 收入够学费不
<ofan> fivesheep: 不够
<adam8157> tamed-chinese: try C+S+v
<ofan> 穷人，凑点吃饭钱
<nyfair> cygwin没有ctrl c/v ?
<tamed-chinese> no
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ??
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 你给shell?
<jyfl987> adam8157: is it fake chinese? i mean tamed-chinese
<hamo> roylez: 我还没有做登录验证
<ofan> MeaCulpa: python,php,shell
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 做网站用的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 就是说你开tty 权限咯？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 穷疯了啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 对
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 疯了
<MeaCulpa> 把这vps退了吧...lol
<MeaCulpa> 擦，Windows用户被你们赶跑了？我还没来得及布道呢！
<MeaCulpa> 你们啊...下次不许这样
<Administ1ator> hi i am tamed chinese
<MeaCulpa> Administ1ator: good!
<Administ1ator> i dont know who is cywin
<MeaCulpa> Administ1ator: GVIM in windows is well-tamed
<nyfair> Administ1ator: 奈斯兔西又
<namoamitabuddha> runlevel 为啥有两个
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Administ1ator 好丢丢
<namoamitabuddha> 3 2
<namoamitabuddha> 为啥
<tamed_chinese> hi
<[ub]> tamed_chinese, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: runlevel 的 stdout 为啥有两个数字
<tamed_chinese> not very good dunno how to type chinese
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不明白
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 啥发行版要你关心到runlevel那层了？？ Fedora?
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不是，我要对不同的运行状态设置不同的 daemon
 * MeaCulpa notepad++虽好，但是作者是个反华的印尼货
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 就是对 daemon 分流
<nyfair> tamed_chinese: right-click on the window's header, then choose paste
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 对 daemon 分流除了 runlevel 还有啥办法？
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 每个发行版有自己做法吧
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: debian
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 问主席，Debian... long lost memories
<Patrick_DJ> tamed_chinese: For the copy&paste, I think you can try right-click the 'title bar' of the irssi window, and then select 'edit' -> 'paste'.
<ofan> 我觉得notepad++ 不也用的Scitilla
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 他用 arch
<nyfair> emeditor
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 对，scitilla
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 之前用过，编辑打文件还卡
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 对，scitilla, 抄了不少scite代码
<ofan> 界面也丑
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没ultraedit强劲
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: emacs 运行效率和 vim 比呢？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但是大文件，还是行编辑啦
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: emacs, vim效率都一般
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 无非就是几个老外给他写了点插件，那作者就牛了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: UltraEdit不便宜，也不比notepad++多功能
<nyfair> 编辑大文件还是ultreaedit emeditor
<tamed_chinese> no button on the irssi winows
<moska> 在shell script里command >&1是啥意思？ MeaCulpa
<ofan> MeaCulpa: slickedit
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，透明scitilla接口
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这个很强大，我一直想用
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ... sed, awk, grep ,tr, ed.....
<Patrick_DJ> tamed_chinese: 0_0.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: vim有大文件编辑支持
<ofan> MeaCulpa: slickedit, 但是感觉不爽
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 语法高亮都很慢，打文件都没问题
<tamed_chinese> shall we chat in qq ? patrick
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: en, 其实in place editing , sed, ed 都不行，还是pl快
<nyfair> 口胡，vim开个大文件，显示就是空的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我也抵制08奥运, 反华的帽子扣的太大了
<Patrick_DJ> tamed_chinese: I don't have qq.
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 等会儿说
<tamed_chinese> which im do u have
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 他抵制的理由和你不同
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你没开那个选项而已 额
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 记得 debian 么？
<ofan> nyfair: 那是每断行
<MeaCulpa> e神呢....我唯一赞美pl的时候阿姨不在....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 而且他是台湾人吧, 什么印尼...
<nyfair> jyfl987: 我记得神说过，一切要改配置文件的东西都是渣渣
<ofan> 反华的台湾人
<Patrick_DJ> tamed_chinese: gtalk. But I can't input Chinese, and I can't visit website in office now. =_=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道，他logo是印尼的嘛...资源都是印尼的，可能是台侨
 * adam8157 the world's biggest prison for journalists and cyber-dissidents  这句话我很同意
<jyfl987> nyfair: 我只知道他是sb
<scriptkids> 请教大家, archlinux.更新系统的时候想要针对某个源 使用代理服务器怎么办?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我也抵制08奥运的
<hamo> adam8157: 你为啥抵制奥运？
<tamed_chinese> richyoungforevergmail.com thanks can u send tutorial to me thanks \
<adam8157> hamo: 劳民伤财
<ofan> scriptkids: 改/etc/pacman.conf
<nyfair> 我还抵制世博呢
<ofan> 地址gcd
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没有08奥运你每天上班地铁钱要多好多了
<jyfl987> nyfair: 这个我不抵制
<ofan> 抵制
<adam8157> nyfair: sb会更是要抵制
<jyfl987> 世博好像地方出钱比较多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没有08奥运你帝都路费就和我们魔都一样了
<nyfair> jyfl987: 就在我家门口，我干嘛不抵制
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 练习：用 gimp 制作简单的动画 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368788 准备素材，这儿是用猎豹的四幅奔跑图片 启动gimp，点菜单“文件－作为图层打开－四幅素材图片”，这样可以自动创建好图层 在图层面板把图层的眼睛点掉，然后从下到上，再一层层点出来，每层简单修饰一下 最后点 …
<jyfl987> 奥运全是global财政
<jyfl987> nyfair: 那你继续抵制好了
<sjd> 哈哈
<sjd> 最好别讨论政治性问题
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 仍然不同意劳民伤财
<Patrick_DJ> tamed_chinese: Faint.... 0_0
<moska> 在shell script中怎么把一个程序执行后的结果传给一个变量？
<tamed_chinese> chinese agent might monitor urs dialogue
<scriptkids> ofan: 就是针对extra .community不启用代理,针对repo-ck启用代理该怎么搞?
<ofan> scriptkids: man pacman.conf
<adam8157> http://notepad-plus-plus.org/zh/contributors/author.html
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y Notepad++ 作者
<ofan> scriptkids: 每个源可以用不同配置
<mayli> adam8157: 如果去rh之后每天的工作就是吃零食混irc，感觉也是超棒啊
<tamed_chinese>  i am not good at in it knowledge
<adam8157> mayli: 多线程
<nyfair> moska: xxoo = `your running script`
<scriptkids> ofan: 哦..多谢!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: XXX.log [Last line is not complete] 49 lines, 1024000 characters
<fivesheep> moska: 有个特殊变量存储了上一个命令的结果
<MeaCulpa> 企业级trace file就是一行百万字符啊....mlgb
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说 emacs 慢？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 语法高亮都一样慢
<moska> nyfair: 该变量也在该脚本中
<MeaCulpa> emcas 不慢，是非常慢
<MeaCulpa> s/emcas/emcas
<moska> fivesheep: 哪个变量？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 本来想要2000年办奥运的，回头想想看那有多可怕
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是，vim 我也感受到了
<tamed_chinese> so depressed
<ofan> 都是用正则
<moska> ls|echo为啥什么也没有？
<nyfair> nano速度如何？
<fivesheep> moska: 你是说文本, 还是 return code? return code 是 $?
<ofan> moska: echo不接受输入
<fivesheep> 如果你想要输出, 大概 用  ``
<moska> ofan: ls|cat是可以的
<ofan> nyfair: ls | cat
<fivesheep> a=`ls`;echo $a
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如 2 3，在 bash 里面如何取出最后一个数？
<MeaCulpa> 列出所有猫？
<ofan> nyfair: cat会读stdin
<moska> fivesheep: 返回的字符
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥意思
<tamed_chinese>  /join #techtalk101
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 从 stdin 读入（其实是单行的），然后取出最后一个 token
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我对 bash 很不了解
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: sed,awk
<moska> namoamitabuddha: ls|cat是竖着排出的
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: IFS
<metbsd> win8的界面真怪
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: ?
<ofan> IFS只是设置分割符
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: s/.* // ?
<MeaCulpa> 不过，光靠shell, IFS, 读最后一个字符还是麻烦的，要写循环跑完
<MeaCulpa> 貌似没有直接访问最后一个段的标志，
 * adam8157 新来的hr真是....
<adam8157> ofan: .
<moska> ofan: 脚本里如果用了循环，是不是只有循环结束后才能把循环中的指令结果输出，比如while :;do getmail|cat;done，我发现只有结束该脚本后才能得到执行getmail后反馈的信息
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 长相？
<hamo> adam8157: 漂亮？
<moska> adam8157: 求设置gnome通知的链接
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo 从能力到别的
<adam8157> moska: 不用gnome
<hamo> adam8157: 给个形容词啊
<nyfair> 攻能安众p，受能惑群t
<moska> adam8157: <GNUdog> moska: 配置 gnome 的某些通知程式啊 <GNUdog> moska: 阿蛋似乎寫過一個類似的東西，你可以去參考下 <GNUdog> moska: 等阿蛋來了吧，直接問他
<adam8157> moska: 我多年不用gnome了 而且我都是简单的通知, 不用样式
<huntxu> hamo: 你的傻bot呢
<adam8157> moska: 你问得太多, 搜索和思考得太少
<hamo> huntxu: 太傻了..让我大卸八块了
<moska> adam8157: 哦
<hamo> adam8157: 我就关心长相
<huntxu> hamo: shred之？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 好女不来中关村
<adam8157> hamo: 你知道我从来不评价别人长相的
<hamo> huntxu: 代码太恶心了...不好意思...
<huntxu> hamo: 眼神不好...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: echo 1 2 3 4 5 6 123 | sed -n 's/ /\r/g;$p'
<MeaCulpa> moska: while true; do echo hahaha | cat ; done 没问题啊
<ofan> nnd sed只认\r?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我暂时用 runlevel 分流
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: runlevel?
<hamo> huntxu: 好吧...多看了一个a
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 给 daemon 分组
<GNUdog> hamo: 蛤蟆～
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不是shell?
<hamo> GNUdog: 。。。
<imtxc> .............
<adam8157> GNUdog: 小盆宇你来啦
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋～
<adam8157> ...
<moska> MeaCulpa: getmail下载邮件后，环境变量会以20秒为周期检查一次并将提示信息输出，while :;do getmail|cat;done没有输出提示信息，当中断后，输出提示信息，不知为何
<ofan> k
<imtxc> 天。。。
<ofan> moska: 这样不稳定
<GNUdog> 呀，這都11點20了
<ofan> 不要依赖cron
<imtxc> moska: 你每天收多少mail
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 我觉得 bash 语法很奇怪。
<moska> imtxc: 只是爱好 ^_^
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 我刚开始看bash。。。
<adam8157> moska: 我每天收那么多都还是2分钟一sync...
<imtxc> moska: 我的个天啊。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 我还没看过。
<moska> ofan: 每半个小时执行一次getmail，并将信息输出，怎么写
<imtxc> 如果有那么着急需要处理的事情 电话不行么。。
<moska> adam8157: 现在只是测试 ^_^
<imtxc> moska: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B002A2LQR2/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_d1_g14_i1?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0HA1H19J28K6K4R9BZ1E&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=58223152&pf_rd_i=899254051
<[ub]> imtxc ⇪ ti: Shell脚本学习指南/罗宾-图书-卓越亚马逊 [linux shell]
<moska> imtxc: 只是爱好，
<ofan> man bash
<imtxc> moska: 恩啊 那就看书啊。
<MeaCulpa> O'Reily: Learning The Korn Shell
<moska> imtxc: 哦
<moska> 我掉线了吗？
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • Apple's new patent will enable the iPhone and the iPad into http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368792 U.S. technology blog Patently Apple reported that one of Apple's patent application, Apple tried to make the iPhone and the iPad into a universal remote to control all home electronic equipment. The patent application, just shooting the electronic equipment, such as the photo of the TV …
<MeaCulpa> 管道给cat是什么意思...
 * adam8157 求反追踪的firefox插件. 总是被amazon.cn记录历史, 烦死了
<moska> test
<GNUdog> adam8157: chrome 隱身模式
<[ub]> moska, .. ..  ㍣ 
 * GNUdog 手機電量有70%了，閃人去吃東西
<GNUdog> lol
<imtxc> adam8157: ctrl shift p
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 那是隐身模式吧
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的舒淇，到现在还是不能面对过去
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 是啊
<adam8157> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/collusion/
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y Collusion
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 他如果打算针对 amazon.cn 操作呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 真的QA和QE啥区别？ cc gfrog
<MeaCulpa> 你要上Amazon, 又不想被track, 很难
<adam8157> hamo: 啥哦
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: amazon.com可以关, cn就不可以
<hamo> adam8157: QA和QE啥区别
<MeaCulpa> 不知道了...没去过amazon.cn, 卓越？
<adam8157> hamo: 我怎么知道, title和待遇不一样吧
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 我理解错了 那个不能实现他的要求
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就叫亚马逊中国
<MeaCulpa> o
<GNUdog> adam8157: hamo 似乎都一樣，一個是崗位，一個是工作類型
<moska> MeaCulpa: 管道给cat是为了让getmail的信息反馈到屏幕上，不过用了cat貌似也没用，不是很明白
<imtxc> adam8157: 买那啥啥或着啥啥 还是不要amazon啊。。就是amazon 不记录了  还有物流啊 等等等等
<moska> MeaCulpa: while :;do getmail|cat;sleep 1m;done
<ofan> moska: ...
<imtxc> 除非己莫为啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa> moska: sleep 60...
<ofan> moska: 不能这么玩的
<moska> ofan: 你写个
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 大家都看出来我是好心了。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 刚好昨天我还看到哈耶克关于好心的一段描述 摘录给你看
<ofan> 困了
<moska> MeaCulpa: ofan 还是没反应。。。
<ofan> 准备睡觉
<imtxc> jyfl987: 来我看看
<jyfl987> imtxc: 通往地狱的路，都是由善意铺成的。——哈耶克
<imtxc> ......
<moska_> xchat 掉了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不能迷信大师。
<ofan> moska_: 老老实实用个客户端吧
<jyfl987> imtxc: 难道迷信你？
<ofan> 等我写ttum
<imtxc> jyfl987: 没那么说 算我说错了。。。
<moska_> ofan: 帮忙写个脚本吧，现在就差个mail notify了，
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 求脚本
<jyfl987> imtxc: 既然你说错了 那就说明你不是出于好心的 你是出于歹心的 哼哼
<moska_> ofan: 求脚本，
<wzssyqa> http://paste.debian.net/161088/
<imtxc> 其实我还有办法的。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你还敢来 我要代表月亮消灭你
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 还求？都跑出来没问题的
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 你的getmail是个啥？getmail往stdout输出了点啥？？
<imtxc> adam8157: namoamitabuddha 我买了想让人看到的东西之后，会在亚马讯网站上狂浏览一些其他不相关的东西，然后下订单 再取消。。。。
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 问题只能在你那getmail
<MeaCulpa> 直接跑getmail | cat 或者getmail | more, 看看到底什么东西
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 其实不是getmail啥也不输出，是系统环境变量检查出有新邮件后输出信息，
<MeaCulpa> 循环没问题的
<imtxc> 下次去就看不到了。。。
 * MeaCulpa 越听越糊涂...放水去
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • fcitx的字体设置在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368793 最近对系统字体大刀阔斧改革了一番，发现fcitx选字的字体不统一了，有粗有细，别的程序都正常，请问在哪里设置fcitx的字体？不会要从源代码入手吧…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgsdxzy — 2012-03-27 11:37
<moska_> MeaCulpa: getmail把邮件下载到mbox文件里，设置的系统环境变量MAILCHECK会每20秒钟检查一次该mbox文件，若发现mbox文件的修改日期发生变化就提示有新邮件，所以执行getmail后系统往往会发出提示信息，所以在这卡住了
<ofan> moska_: 还不如用mutt
<hamo> moska_: 胡core教导我们：不折腾...
<moska_> ofan: mutt能主动提示你吗？
<ofan> moska_: hook
<moska_> hamo: 我也不想折腾呀，
<MeaCulpa> moska_: getmail的输出你看清楚，getmail | cat 你自己跑一遍
<ofan> moska_: 或者thunderbird
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 管道传递的默认是stdout, 不一定是getmail让你看到的输出
<jinleileiking> hi
<jinleileiking> hii
<jinleileiking> hiia
<[ub]> jinleileiking, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 哦，怎么让系统提示信息输出？
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 你先跑一遍getmail | cat啊，看看到底是啥
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 你用的什么getmail?
<jinleileiking> 大家好
<moska_> MeaCulpa: MeaCulpa 没有邮件时，啥也不输出，getmail4
 * MeaCulpa 累... 你用irssi么？ 建议你到~/irc_log 里找到本频道目录然后grep moska 
<[ub]> jinleileiking, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 有邮件呢？
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<ofan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/179266.htm
<[ub]> ofan_,啥网址y 美国军方曾有15634个Megaupload帐户 情况棘手_the United States 美国_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> 美军威武
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 您有新邮件在 /home/lolkamea/mail/inbox 中
<ofan_> moska_: 太土了
<ofan_> moska_: 回到史前时代了
<MeaCulpa> 中文...
<MeaCulpa> moska_: getmail干的事正是你要干的事，你应该直接监控/home/lolkamea/mail/inbox
<ofan_> 网友的涂鸦之举遭到了河南省诗歌协会会长马新朝痛批：“恶搞杜 甫 是无知的、浅薄的、低俗的。”
<MeaCulpa> moska_: getmail很可能没往stdout输出，你也就没拿到，这只是我的猜测...
<jinleileiking> getmail > temp
<moska_> MeaCulpa: so怎么解决
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 用inotify监控？
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 我不懂notify
<MeaCulpa> 最简单的，可以定期ls比对嘛
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 那怎么解决，提示信息并不是getmail发出的，是系统发出的
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 不知道~ 我知道的我已经说完了...老滚V去也
<moska_> MeaCulpa: ls那个目录的确可以提示有新邮件
<jinleileiking> notify可以
<jinleileiking> 用awesome的话，mail有搞定的插件的
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<namoamitabuddha> moska_: 你有那么多需求
<moska_> namoamitabuddha: 爱好，或者邮件控
<namoamitabuddha> moska_: 有这么多需求的话，可以考虑学下 emacs
<moska_> namoamitabuddha: 现在我才明白提示信息不是mailx发出的，也不是getmail发出的，是系统发出的，但怎么控制系统发出的信息还真不会，
<namoamitabuddha> moska_: emacs 可以给你全面的 UI
<namoamitabuddha> moska_: 那样什么 gnome, wm, de, shell 都可以抛弃。
<moska_> namoamitabuddha: 哦，但现在想把这个解决掉，已经折腾好几天了，不想半途而费
<namoamitabuddha> moska_: 可以 emacs 比较复杂。
<ofan> emacs除了编辑不行，其他都可以
<MeaCulpa> ofan: lol
<moska_> namoamitabuddha: 我试试让getmail在crontab里，然后在前台不停ls,看能得到系统的提示信息不
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 编辑不行？
<MeaCulpa> moska_: 你的getmail没有 daemon模式？
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 没有
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 对
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 参照对象是啥
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: vim
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 让getmail在crontab里后，在shell里刷ls,把提示信息刷出来了
<imtxc> moska_: 你成功了吧
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 网络电视直播推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368795 画质与速度、数量都非常可观，强烈推荐。 http://www.siqiboke.com/tools/wlds.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 wman — 2012-03-27 12:05
<moska_> imtxc: 用ls把提示信息刷出来能算成功吗，只是验证了提示信息是系统发出的，跟getmail无关，我的本意是让系统主动提示我，而不是我去刷ls
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 你说若不刷ls,系统信息是不是也会发出在终端里，前提是不停在终端里执行指令
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 我的猜想貌似又对了，不停在终端里date，也能出现提示信息
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 我试试如果不用不停刷，是不是也出现提示信息，
<imtxc> 得  还不如求个kof模拟器
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 我的猜想又对了，不用不停刷某个指令，只要在某个终端里执行一个指令后，提示信息就会出现在该终端里，这算不算是激活终端呢
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 更加神奇的是不过你在哪一个终端里执行指令都会得到提示信息，好神奇呀
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 貌似只有在得到邮件前一打开的shell里执行指令后才能得到提示信息，在新开的shell里好像不能的到提示信息
<jyfl987> adam8157: float果然坑爹 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我以前还以为那些用double的人是自作多情 现在才知道 这是必须的 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 咋必须?
<jyfl987> adam8157: float用 23位表示有效数字 最大才 8388608 这才7位有效数字 额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 才百万级别就开始要省略了 比银行家还狠阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦. 尽量避免用浮点啊, 太慢
<nyfair> sh也有浮点数？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果用来表示人民币 只能精确到 83886.08 再大就要开始四舍五入了 你看 搞个首付都要坑你一把
<jyfl987> 不过人民币可以用分做单位 用整数来算
<adam8157> .
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 刚才之所以while :;do getmail|cat;done没提示信息而中断后有提示信息我也明白了，那是类似于进入了vi编辑环境，系统需要等待当前指令结束后才能发出提示信息，
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice(OpenOffice)宏程序(python)如何设置单元格的格式？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368797 我要设置当前单元格的数字格式，比如设置为"YYYY-MM-DD"，搞了半天也搞不好。网上资料太少了。 cell.CellStyle='YYYY-MM-DD' / 'ISO 8061'/'ISODate' 一律无效，CellStyle永远是'Default'，也不报错。似乎只读。 …
<summershyn> 大家好，这是中文频道吗？
<summershyn> 我终于找到组织了吗？
<summershyn> ？
<summershyn> nobody here?
 * gfrog [Test-Announce] Kdump Test Day on Mar 27
<roylez> adam8157: 笨
<adam8157> roylez: 啥
<adam8157> roylez: 你在培训呢?
<roylez> adam8157: firefox反追踪软件大把
 * adam8157 话说给上家公司新员工做的培训还没给我钱.... nnnnd
<roylez> adam8157: amazon那个没辙，你自己点了amazon的链接
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 在getmail得到邮件前的shell里，准确的说是在系统根据环境变量检查出邮件前打开的shell里执行一个指令（不知这算不算激活shell,如果这个shell处于挂起状态，其实我也不明白挂起和激活是啥，就先这样用吧），并等该指令执行结束后，系统才会在这个shell里发出提示信息，好吧，这是我折腾了这几天的猜想，
<adam8157> roylez: 算了, 我就是烦它记录我所有浏览记录还根据记录给我推荐...
<roylez> adam8157: 这个他不会存的，只不过你点的时候就实时的train了他的算法，然后就给你广告了
<roylez> adam8157: lol
<hamo> adam8157: 你还干外包培训的活？
<adam8157> roylez: 是存在我本地的
<gfrog> adam8157: 外快真多
<adam8157> hamo: 没, 上家公司离职之前给新员工做的Linux和C和嵌入式的培训, 上了两天
<hamo> adam8157:  roylez http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/-RKae6jVLhg/?resourceId=0_06_02_99
<[ub]> hamo ⇪ ti: 少主一变速，最炫民族风_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 最炫民族风 少主 自恋刑警 搞笑
<summershyn> 哇！终于看到中文了！
<summershyn> 大家好！
<summershyn> 小弟初来IRC
<summershyn> 请多多指教
<gfrog> summershyn: 别废话，先交保护费 哼哼
<nyfair> summershyn: 你好，我也是新人，大家一起努力吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 你知道咱内部有fedora的镜像木有？
<Evanescence> 从MineCraft网站下载了Linux版本的,但是赋予+x权限后无法运行, error: invalid file (bad magic number): Exec format error, 请教怎么运行 *.jar的文件? 不是应该是 $ java file.jar 么?
<hamo> gfrog: 我知道...有...
<adam8157> gfrog: 有
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 找到了。。。
<kingbo> java -jar  file.jar
<adam8157> .
<summershyn> 呵呵
 * gfrog 搞个fedora 17装上玩玩
<summershyn> 现在混IRC的中国人真的九就这么稀有吗？
<summershyn> 感觉找到一个中文的聊天室好难啊
<roylez> hamo: 还是原版好
<hamo> roylez: 睾同步啊...
<kingbo> summershyn: 你已经找到了。。。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 5月才发布啊
<sulit> ls
<sulit> 我错了
<cfy> roylez: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av235528/
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y 【Minecraft】科学图形计算器 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~
<cfy> roylez: 太吊了 。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天是test day啊
<gfrog> adam8157: kdump的
<adam8157> o
<jyfl987> adam8157: 浮点果然崎岖
<nyfair> 还有个minecraft幻想乡
<roylez> cfy: 这个听说了，16岁
<jyfl987> nyfair: minecraft有个人做了个计算器 额
<roylez> hamo: 找高同步就去看三哥
<nyfair> 这个我看过
<summershyn> 大家是在linux还是在windows下上的啊？
<nyfair> 还删不了游戏，那个幻想乡绝对删游戏
<nyfair> 我开了两台，win  + archlinux
<guozhengwei> hello
<[ub]> guozhengwei, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<isks> what ?
<isks> how to set the charset for chinese
<moska_> MeaCulpa: 我的最后一个猜想是shell里一行的最后一个字符是换行符，如果有下行的话，而irssi在输入框里遇到换行符会自动把信息输出，而不会像xchat那样将复制过来的换行符显示为一个方块，ok,that's all,bye
<isks> utf -8?
<hamo> roylez: 求link
<roylez> hamo: ==
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.sina.com.cn/s/2012-03-26/14496876269.shtml
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 最具爱心设计 专为盲人打造的操作系统_软件学园_科技时代_新浪网
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 让我想起了那个用视网膜做密码的段子...
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 你吃完 天鵝肉了？？
<fighterlyt> 大家好！
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<jyfl987> hamo: 你了解 seccomp么
<hamo> jyfl987: 今天刚刚看到..
<jyfl987> hamo: 只允许那四个syscall 那岂不是连打印都不能了？
<hamo> jyfl987: 这沙盒也太安全了，就4个系统调用
<jyfl987> hamo: 还不如把syscall作成一个大的bitmap 用掩码来表示哪个可以用
<hamo> jyfl987: 这个已经有cgroup了
<nyfair> 哎哟我错了，这尼玛是图灵机啊
<nyfair> minecraft集成电路...
<jyfl987> hamo: 我想知道这东西用来玩啥
<jyfl987> 难道是配合那个near data processing
<alpha080> 坏了屏幕的hp veer能用来做什么？
<alpha080> 求创意
<jyfl987> hamo: 看 zerovm 他们要把机器码带到数据中去
<roylez> hamo: 找到了 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUyMzc3Mzky.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 三哥VS业务员 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<isks> ...
<isks> 偶晕
<roylez> hamo: 错了...
<roylez> hamo: http://fuyun.in/post/4458.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 万能的阿三哥 百搭的印度舞 | 囧片王
<isks> ºÇºÇ£¬¿ÉÒÔ´òÖÐÎÄÕÁË£¬
<isks> 。。。
<jyfl987> 果然又是google在幕后推
<jyfl987> kk吓得缩回了小脑袋
<imtxc> 请教 帝都搞linux的企业 除了帽子 还有哪呢 被默拒了。
<roylez> hamo: 说同步，三哥第一，红军第二
<roylez> imtxc: 被帽子据了？
<imtxc> roylez: 恩啊 反正一周了 什么信都没收到 应该算没戏了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 啧啧
<roylez> imtxc: GFW
<gfrog> imtxc: 阿蛋没帮你搞定啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 咋了。
<alpha080> imtxc: novell
<hamo> roylez: 嚓...我的柯南就这么被毁了...
<imtxc> gfrog: 没让他帮忙搞呀  就是替我投了简历
<gfrog> hamo: 啥状况？
<gfrog> imtxc: 按理说内推要比撒网搞来的简历简单些啊
<hamo> gfrog: http://fuyun.in/post/4458.html
<jyfl987> imtxc: 红旗
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 不了解 俩职位都没人理我。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 关键是你水平如何 额 还有干活态度如何
<imtxc> jyfl987: 就投了份简历 然后就没然后了啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 球內推
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我问你水平 你跟我说投简历  看来你这个逻辑是有待加强
<adam8157> huntxu: 给我发简历啊 job链接在此: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 - Adam's
<imtxc> jyfl987: 水平没很差也没很牛，C Linux shell 就会这，没接触过测试
<jyfl987> 干活态度怎样 敢不敢背黑锅？
<jyfl987> 敢的话 可以放去阿蛋那锻炼锻炼
<gfrog> jyfl987: 就是说还没到看水平如何那步就被pass了，这是最无奈的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 贵司有几轮？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 还要背黑锅啊。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 这是很自然的事 新人向来都是要背黑锅背出来的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 面试？ 按理说2-3轮就差不多了，包括人力面
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子，千万别卖给蛋蛋
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 那比腾讯好多了  真不知道腾讯怎么搞那么多论
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那就可以啊，昨天网上投了些，没人搭理。
<jyfl987> hamo: 贵司呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 我聽樂樂的
<hamo> jyfl987: 3轮技术面
<gfrog> jyfl987: 敝司是崇尚效率的公司 lol
<imtxc> 不就黑锅嘛。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在都沒計劃走人 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你脸皮不够厚 当年我投简历是用perl写了个爬虫去抓hr的邮箱 批量发的
<hamo> huntxu: 贵司是？
<huntxu> adam8157: 關鍵是這個team現在比較和諧
<nyfair> 效率社一概拒啊
<imtxc> jyfl987: .......
<jyfl987> hamo: 那还行 不变态
<jyfl987> hamo: 内推能省几论面？
<hamo> jyfl987: 省不了...
<huntxu> hamo: 某小型創業公司...
<jyfl987> hamo: 那个什么男的 内推都不行？
<hamo> jyfl987: 可以内推啊...但是不能省面试罢了..
<huntxu> 如果有大媽hr就球內推，必秒
<imtxc> 求推荐工作 求面。。。。
 * hamo 铜球………………
<huntxu> hamo: 你秒不了大媽
<jyfl987> 原来如此
<imtxc> 清明前再没面试就纠结了。。。
<hamo> imtxc: 本科？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那 emacs 和其他 editor 比呢？
<jyfl987> hamo: 有些十几轮的公司 不是内推可以省几轮么 额
<imtxc> hamo: 恩啊。 不过是非主流本科。
<hamo> jyfl987: 我们就3轮，咋再省啊？
<jyfl987> ofan: emacs好还是其他编辑器好阿？
 * hamo ...
<jyfl987> hamo: reduce to 1
<imtxc> hamo: 贵公司貌似是要985 211
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那都是扯淡的
<hamo> imtxc: 木有吧...反正没听说..可能是HR那边有筛选什么的
<huntxu> imtxc: 你不是在廣州？
<imtxc> hamo: 或许。
<imtxc> huntxu: 不是啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 哦
<jyfl987> hamo: 前年贵司有个部门的人问我 我就推学历不行 他们说是扯淡的 额
 * adam8157 等会儿去面个实习
<imtxc> 求一面。。。。
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> 呃 原来实习是阿当面
<nyfair> 211+985的要麽？
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，Skyrim 才出来几天，裸体补丁+OOXX plugin已经成熟了... 需求主导的软件开发就是搞笑
<MeaCulpa> s/搞笑/高效
<imtxc> gfrog: 实习然后转正的可能性大不。
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [求助]linux下的pro/e V3.0资源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368803 PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.v3.0.M080.LINUX 还看到个M250版的，不知道能不能用 网上没资源，有的同学共享下啊，十分感谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flammel — 2012-03-27 13:31
<nyfair> 这种东西不都大学买的么
<MeaCulpa> 现在的娃娃真开心，我那时候能找到个外包的码农岗位实习已经很开心了
<gfrog> imtxc: 挺大
<imtxc> 要不 咱走走曲线救国。。。
<hamo> imtxc: 你要实习先？
<imtxc> gfrog: 实习4个月是吧。
<imtxc> hamo: 那人招聘连简历都不搭理我  我不实习能有啥办法么。
<gfrog> imtxc: 不太了解，哈哈，俺没实习过，也没面过实习生，也木有带过实习生
<adam8157> imtxc: 不光面实习
<hamo> imtxc: 你是投给 adam8157的？
<imtxc> adam8157: //
<adam8157>  /kic
<imtxc> hamo: 是的。
<hamo> imtxc: 来北京人肉PK他...
<nyfair> 实习不就是天天10点到公司，泡杯咖啡，然后开始聊qq到15点下班咩
<imtxc> hamo: 现在就在北京找工作。
<jyfl987> nyfair: 实习这么苦逼 10点就要到公司了？
<hamo> imtxc: 赢了我帮你内推
<Patrick_DJ> imtxc: If you don't confidence to keep in the office, how does the office want to keep you when you graduated.
<nyfair> jyfl987: 苦命啊
<hamo> adam8157: 又中了个kbuild的patch   lol
<huntxu> jyfl987: 嚓。。。10點就苦逼
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油
<adam8157> hamo: 踢你
 * hamo ...
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 要不要代勞
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋践踏他
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我司上班是10点半 无打卡 12点到吃中饭即可
<nyfair> huntxu: 10点还不苦逼？
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: 意思 先去实习？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 我特么发makefile的patch就没人理我
<hamo> jyfl987: 贵司是？
<jyfl987> 已经被惯坏了
<hamo> adam8157: 狂ping他们
<jyfl987> 我要逐步纠正回来
<huntxu> adam8157: 中patch有獎？
<jyfl987> hamo: guokr.com
<nyfair> jyfl987: 几点下班？
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 都是有kernel patch的人哪
<jyfl987> nyfair: 18点
<nyfair> jyfl987: 有下午茶否？
<jyfl987> -24点
<jyfl987> nyfair: 有水果
<jyfl987> 和咖啡
<imtxc> hamo: 度娘也有内推呢么？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 做前端？
<hamo> jyfl987: guokr据说有大妈做饭？
<jyfl987> 想喝茶只能到我这来拿茶叶了
<jyfl987> hamo: 是的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 后端
<hamo> imtxc: 现在什么公司都有内推吧
<imtxc> hamo: 都有啥职位？
<jyfl987> hamo: 度娘有被推的么
<gfrog> hamo: 度娘可以被内推？ 你去推了嘛？ lol
<imtxc> 。。。
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<hamo> gfrog: 人家现在在香港呢..推不着...
<hamo> imtxc: hr.baidu.com
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，这你都知道
<hamo> gfrog: 万能的weibo
<gfrog> hamo: 那不还得粉了才行
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我看是微信告诉你的伐
<gfrog> jyfl987: 是推的过程中摇出来的嘛？ 哈哈
<jyfl987> gfrog: lol 其实是捞漂流瓶捞出来的
<[ub]> 新 华中校区 • 是否是个Bug。。。。ubuntu 11.10 运行blender很悲剧！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368805 blender 2.62官方64位压缩包，每次场景中东西稍一多，物体模式右键单选一个大件，直接窗口淡出消失，重启blender，选择恢复上次工程，说没有那个目录（正常退出时可以恢复）。在软件商店下载2.58，问题依旧。 win7 …
<nyfair> 每个用ubuntu的上辈子都是折翼的天使
<CyrusYzGTt> 是南非人
<nyfair> 那是战斗种族
<nyfair> 自带种族天赋光环的
<imtxc> hamo: 贵公司好多部门。
<imtxc> hamo: 好像光C/C++就好几个部门。
<hamo> imtxc: 你要小心选...部门很复杂
<imtxc> roylez: 主席 18m在魔都？
<imtxc> hamo: 小心选。。？？
<imtxc> ..
<Patrick_DJ> imtxc: no
<hamo> imtxc: 你说什么了？窗口崩溃了》。
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: o
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<nyfair> 魔都2w不如狗，魑魅魍魉满地走
<imtxc> hamo: 我刚才点开贵公司的hr页面 然后死机了重启。 恩 就是好多部门 看花眼了。
<mayli> imtxc: :-)
<hamo> nyfair: ...
<imtxc> mayli: ？
<imtxc> nyfair: 那么夸张？
<nyfair> imtxc: 就是苦逼啊
<nyfair> 狗都是天天吃三文鱼的
<imtxc> hamo: 内推都不能省点流程？
<hamo> imtxc: 可能不用笔试了吧...
<hamo> imtxc: 应届生苦逼一点是应该的...
<hamo> imtxc: 我也是应届生
<imtxc> hamo: 你哪年去的呢
<hamo> imtxc: 今年
<imtxc> 苦到不怕。
<imtxc> hamo: 校园招聘？
<hamo> imtxc: en
<imtxc> hamo: 貌似时间过了。
<hamo> imtxc: 嗯..其实如果你不急可以等明年的
<imtxc> hamo: 明年的校园招聘就跟我没关系了。
<hamo> imtxc: 应届生身份可以保留的
<hamo> imtxc: 再说，人家要是真想要你，不会在乎你什么身份的...
<gfrog> imtxc: 应届生身份可以保留2年，也就是说报道证2年有效
<imtxc> hamo: gfrog 这样啊  才知道 谢谢。
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: 我觉得先实习也算一个办法 。
<imtxc> hamo: 校园招聘的话 你应该是名校吧
<hamo> imtxc: 我猜你没听过我的学校。。
<nyfair> haml: 怎么可能，新东方如雷贯耳
<hamo> nyfair: ...
<jyfl987> nyfair: 学厨师？
<nyfair> 不是号称新东方去年初把阿妹你看国防部黑了么？
<hamo> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/179353.htm
<[ub]> hamo,啥网址y 痴情女玩家苦练Dota 只为打赢男友助他戒游戏_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> nyfair: 那是蓝详吧
<hamo> [ub]: 小k你又换名字了啊？
<nyfair> jyfl987: 啊，菊苣真相
<[ub]> hamo, 你想听到一个笑话吗？  ㍦ 
<wzlxx> [ub]: 汗，你太不智能了……
<[ub]> wzlxx, 我觉得可能有几个例外。  ㍦ 
<wzlxx> [ub]: 确实就几个
<wzlxx> 汗，KK不会死机了吧……
<[ub]> wzlxx, 我非常合乎逻辑和理性。  ㍦ 
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 11.10系统启动黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368806 为什么我的11.10启动时过了这个界面 QQ截图20120326221043.jpg 后就一直黑屏，只有一个光标，也不闪。 用SSH连接是正常连接的。 那位大虾知道是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hq369 — 2012-03-27 14:16
<nyfair> kk太笨了，我们把猫耳萌娘加进来如何？
<namoamitabuddha> nihil
 * adam8157 back
<gfrog> adam8157: 认识desktop qe的人嘛？
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你是 Programmer?
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 不是，
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 帮忙看一条命令。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368809 从书上学到一条命令，如下 Code: find /home/someone -type d  | sed 's;/home/someone/;/home/someone/lt/;' | sed 's/^/mkdir -p  /' | sh -x 其中 /home/someone为当前用户的家目录 功能是find所有 /home/someone目录下的文件夹， 然后经过两道sed的工序的处理，将找到的文件夹创建在/hom …
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 有时为什么安装一个包，会给你附加很多包，用apt-get安装
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 依赖关系
<namoamitabuddha> moska: dependency
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 但是有些包并不是我想要的，安装一个mutt,它会附加上postfix和procmail，但后面这两个并不是我想要的，昨天晚上安装了一个mail-notification,它竟然给我附加了14个包，其中只有两个是必须的，其它的都可以删，里面竟然也有postfix和procmail,我想要的仅仅只是一个插件而已
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 哦，这是推荐依赖
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 那能取消推荐依赖吗？比如说只要我指定的包
<namoamitabuddha> moska: man apt-get
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦，
<namoamitabuddha> moska: --no-install-recommends
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 一般来说不要开这个选项，因为 deb 包分的很细，如果不是你特别了解可能漏装了啥。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦，
<sjd> 。
<user8888> 这里有没有医生?
<imtxc> 刚看了 好多都是实习生职位。
<imtxc> adam8157: 实习生面到没
<wzlxx> RH開始招人了？
<adam8157> gfrog:  不认识
<adam8157> imtxc: 我刚面的这个不行
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在实习的 应该是大三的学生吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 研二
<imtxc> adam8157: 研二 。。。都不行？
<rtt> da jia bang wo kan yixia ,zhe shi shen me wen ti
<rtt> 正在设置 ibus (1.4.1-3ubuntu1) ...
<rtt> 正在安装新版本的配置文件 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus ...
<rtt> 正在设置 ibus-pinyin (1.4.0-1) ...
<rtt> 在处理时有错误发生：
<rtt>  qmail
<rtt>  qmail-run
<[ub]> rtt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imtxc> adam8157: 那应该不是计算机专业吧。
<adam8157> imtxc: 软件的
<imtxc> adam8157: o
<rtt> -q #ubuntu-cn rtt
<wzlxx> 本科生現在這日子都沒法過了……
<wzlxx> 悲劇啊！
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊哈，要是过些天再找不到 我就给你投实习的简历。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 实习期半年？
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 没钱的
<hamo> adam8157: 是不你有要求高了？
<bluebear720> 有用Gentoo + VLC的么
<hamo> adam8157: 要不就是那个不对你口味？
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 实习能指望多少钱
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 真是无节操OP啊...
<adam8157> imtxc: 你只能投正式
<wzlxx> imtxc: 那實習沒錢就得挨餓了……
<imtxc> adam8157: way？哦对 实习是要在校生
<imtxc> wzlxx: 得 人不要。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你是马上毕业的人啊
<wzlxx> imtxc: 不要可以去其他地方嘛
<imtxc> wzlxx: 正在找
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩对。
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 你可以和阿当搞基
<imtxc> mugebjgd: .....
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 那样就衣食无忧了
<adam8157> mugebjgd: ...
 * hamo adam8157金主啊
<adam8157> hamo: 金主用黑白诺基亚?
<imtxc> adam8157: 你把工资都弄啥了。
<hamo> adam8157: 那是金主不在乎...金主在乎鞋呀...
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 我信 这叫低调
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让linux自动登录,不需输入密码? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368812 如何让linux自动登录,不需输入密码? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzzubu — 2012-03-27 15:18
<adam8157> hamo: 299的打折耐克, 金主看得上?
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 咩的, 上周天我的手机又被鄙视了
<hamo> adam8157: 赶紧果断IP4s
<adam8157> hamo: 买不起
<LeithWong> 跟某人一样 买个N9
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...一个月工资里省出点零花钱就够了..
<imtxc> adam8157: 卖offer 哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 欠踢
 * hamo ...
<imtxc> 其实吧 手机能多少钱。帝都这吃饭住房就要命 啊。。
<finsky> sda被格式化了，有办法删除吗？
<LeithWong> 吃饭也还好 住房确实要命。。。
<nyfair> finsky: 放到微波炉里转5分钟应该就能删掉了
<finsky> blkid /dev/sda 输出：/dev/sda: UUID="48F4-7074" TYPE="vfat"
<hamo> adam8157: 话说bash里我想抓一个后台启动的进程的pid怎么搞？
<roylez> adam8157: ip4s吧
<nyfair> ps + awk
<adam8157> hamo: pgrep好了
<hamo> nyfair: 我自己脚本里面启动的..  adam8157
<hamo> adam8157:  $?  ?
<adam8157> hamo: $$?
<finsky> blkid /dev/sda1 输出：/dev/sda1: UUID="a44c4b37-c853-4c84-bf2b-a5e99f945b97" TYPE="ext3"
<adam8157> hamo: $? 是返回值吧
<hamo> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 豪人都懒得理我了呢
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 刚在弄工作的东西
<adam8157> roylez: 求赞助N9
<roylez> adam8157: 不行。你太豪，会拿N9去砸核桃的，我舍不得
<imtxc> ''''
<imtxc> 单色屏nokia砸核桃已经很称手了  为什么非要N9呢
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<hamo> adam8157: 不对...
<adam8157> 大家快来玩儿
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<imtxc> gobot_hamo: hi
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 你的主人是傻瓜的话请说hi
<hamo> adam8157: 话说不对啊
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 你的主人是大大大大傻瓜的话请说hi
<hamo> adam8157: 等等的，问你事情呢
<adam8157> hamo: 咋了
<imtxc> hamo: 它怎么不说话啊。
<hamo> adam8157: 还是PID那个事情
<hamo> imtxc: 让他哑巴了...
<adam8157> hamo: 哦
<finsky> sda 上的文件系统是写在引导分区里的吗
<hamo> adam8157: 不对...他返回的是子shell的pid
<hamo> adam8157: 不是进程的pid
<imtxc> gobot_hamo: hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imtxc
<adam8157> hamo: 笨蛋 $!
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..不早告诉我
<adam8157> hamo: roylez JAVA和JavaScript是什么关系？ 答:"雷锋和雷峰塔的关系".
<imtxc> hamo: 你要的不就是shell的pid么
<hamo> imtxc: 不是...是里面启动的进程的pid
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 一个新手关于将ubuntu作为工作用系统的请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368813 因为学习和工作的原因，想在笔记本上重新装个ubuntu系统，主要用来编程。以前只能用玩来形容使用ubuntu的过程，一开始是wubi装，然后光盘安装，现在硬盘安装。 现在有一个win7系统，准备在剩余的30G空间装ubuntu，请问如何 …
<imtxc> hamo: !是最后一个子进程的pid
<gfrog> adam8157: 有时间搞个kernel bug分析的主题给咱讲讲吧。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 之前学的那些分析手段都忘掉了
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱水平不够啊
<hamo> adam8157: +1 你要搞我就回去听课去
<gfrog> adam8157: 别谦虚
<adam8157> hamo: 你进不来门儿
<imtxc> hamo: 额 阿当告诉你了 我刚才之看见了 “笨蛋”。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 你不怕我们在会议室里圈踢你？ lol
 * hamo ...
 * hamo RH的人一点也不好客～～～
<hamo> imtxc: 快别去了^^^
<gfrog> hamo: 那好客的要咋样？ 请你吃奥利奥嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: 最好还有蛋糕啊，水果啊什么的...
<imtxc> hamo: gfrog 奥利奥++
 * hamo lol
<gfrog> hamo: 目前只有装蛋糕水果的盘子。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 求讲座
<imtxc> hamo: 我会感化他们的。
<hamo> adam8157: 铜球
<adam8157> gfrog: 我真不行...
 * adam8157 对了, 开讲座有钱拿...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你还不搞。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以搞个vim的 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个也行，虽然我不太care，不过估计想听的也不少
<hamo> adam8157: 又拿vim忽悠人...
<hamo> gfrog: 你有什么editor啊？
<hamo> gfrog: 用什么
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到身边的同事基本上就是vim打开，按i，然后上下左右退格删除
<gfrog> hamo: vim
<adam8157> gfrog: 我去...
<imtxc> gfrog: 你们不是帽子么 还需要vim讲座？
<adam8157> gfrog: 太给rh丢脸了
<gfrog> adam8157: 求讲座
 * nyfair 表示以前也是这么用vim的，于是现在改用nano了
<gfrog> imtxc: 为神马帽子就不要vim讲座。。。
<LeithWong> 哈哈哈 其实我们系统管理员也这样 选中都用鼠标的
<gfrog> imtxc: 对面jboss的连fedora都不会装，大家分工不同嘛
<gobot_hamo>  hi! moorcock.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<LeithWong> 可以讲一些vim sed之类这些基础的 扫扫盲
<nyfair> 蛤蟆！
<imtxc> gfrog: 我错了。
 * hamo 额..你们这群坏人...把我的bot都吓跑了...
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧，肯定是自己crash了
<gfrog> adam8157: 求讲座
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 挺好， 尤其windows gvim里
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥方面的, kernel的我肯定讲不了
<MeaCulpa> vim 又不能提高你们工作效率
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，反正不经常用，只是偶尔用用而已
<gfrog> adam8157: debug神马的啊
<imtxc> 我再去刷一遍zhaopin.com
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> yingjiesheng.com 大部分是实习
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: vim 有啥不好
<wzlxx`> adam8157: 问个问题, 共享内存时,shmget,shmat后直接IPC_RMID是嘛回事?
<wzlxx> adam8157: 以后其他进程咋shmat啊?
<adam8157> wzlxx: 啥? RMID?
<wzlxx> adam8157: shmctl
<adam8157> wzlxx: 别人就用不了了呗
<adam8157> wzlxx: 哦 不是
<adam8157> wzlxx: 是都detach之后就destory
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 没啥不好，只是我的需求nano就够了，所以我没兴趣学vim
<wzlxx> adam8157:会等其他进程都detach?但其他进程中要连接的啊
<adam8157> wzlxx: 会等
<adam8157> wzlxx: 很少会用到吧, 基本上用shm的时候都会一直attach吧
<wzlxx> 如果不IPC_RMID那所有进程都终止了不也会释放吗?一旦IPC_RMID了那这个进程的子进程还能再SHMAT连接?
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡居然在呢
<lainme> roylez: 是啊
<roylez> lainme: 发paper了没
<adam8157> wzlxx: 都终止了肯定就释放了啊
<lainme> roylez: 正写呢
<roylez> lainme: 写完发来看看
<lainme> roylez: 然后就能搜索到我其他信息了？
<roylez> lainme: ....
<roylez> lainme: 我只是想找 tenzu 一块讨论下写作手法和研究的新颖程度的问题
<roylez> lainme: 我没事搜你的信息干啥
<lainme> roylez: 哦。不是什么新问题。只是用个新方法算的。估计你觉得没意思，稀薄气体下的声波传播
<roylez> lainme: 好久没看学术文了
 * hamo 主席是博士哟...博士哟...是哟...哟...
 * hamo lol
<huntxu> 囡囡
<lainme> ……
<huntxu> 博士樂樂
<gfrog> hamo: 神马博士？
<lainme> gfrog: roylez 博士
<imtxc> 又刷了一圈
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Was there any dangerous topic just now, which cause my system crash?
<gfrog> adam8157: 讲讲怎么写spec也行，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 我对rh系列的东西不熟悉, 你懂的
<gfrog> adam8157: brew
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: 都是老实人
<sgsdxzy>  /topic
<gfrog> adam8157: 找了这么多题目你都不干，懒蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 过些天闲了再说
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<GNUdog> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> GNUdog: 笑啥
<GNUdog> adam8157: 沒事
<huntxu> adam8157: 笑你
<gfrog> GNUdog: 狗狗！
<GNUdog> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<gfrog> GNUdog: 还在湾湾那哪？
<GNUdog> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> GNUdog: 自由行？ 还是你丫本来就是湾湾？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们那还有弯的？
<GNUdog> gfrog: 自由行啊，到31號
<adam8157> jyfl987: 隐约看见你放光的双眼
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。。 好吧，我们确实不搞歧视，你想来绝对不会有人觉得你是另类
<gfrog> GNUdog: 真爽啊。。。
<GNUdog> 打算明天去趟東區，參觀下 Canonical 的台北辦公室
<adam8157> GNUdog: 上线处理贝壳的错误呢?
<gfrog> GNUdog: 党国人民过的好嘛？
<GNUdog> gfrog: 還好啊，台灣很好辦
<GNUdog> adam8157: 貝殼？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 北科
<GNUdog> gfrog: 很好啊…
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我已經退居二線了
<gfrog> GNUdog: 户口比较苦逼，不在自由行允许范围里
<adam8157> gfrog: 同
<GNUdog> gfrog: 那麼就不行了
<gfrog> GNUdog: 矮油，输入法都换繁体了。。
<GNUdog> gfrog: 沒辦法…要和台灣這邊朋友聊FB，就懶得來回切換了
<adam8157> gfrog: 響應一下
<gfrog> GNUdog: tw的童鞋们看不懂简体嘛？
<gfrog> GNUdog: 看来cy
<GNUdog> gfrog: 有些可以，有些不行
<gfrog> GNUdog: 这样。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我認識的貌似都認識簡體字
<GNUdog> 最後幾天休整下，準備去香港血拼
 * hamo 敢不敢用简体字！！！
 * gfrog 今晚又有事情了，还得学习下怎么写spec然后扔到brew上编包
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 系统自带的empathy，msn不显示好用名称！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368824 这个东西有些不好用啊 不显示好用列表。 统计信息: 发表于 由 N10218089 — 2012-03-27 16:30
<GNUdog> hamo: 你不認識繁體字麼？
<adam8157> hamo: 你看不懂? 弱爆了
<yczbfx> 台湾同胞。你们过的还好啊 ？
<nyfair> hamo: 踐踏蛤蟆
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，小孩子竟然不认识繁体字了，真忘本哦。
<hamo> GNUdog: adam8157 当然认识...问题是，这不是习惯简体了么...
<adam8157> hamo: 我傾向簡體字的, 雖然簡體字裏頭很多簡化的太爛了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ +1
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過還是比較喜歡正體
<GNUdog> 很多台灣人跟我講說，你們簡化字是有好處，但是愛裡沒有心，真的這樣簡化沒有意義
<nyfair> adam8157: 你這是什麼字體？在我這裡高低不齊
<adam8157> hamo: 應該兩岸三地共同推一套簡化字
<gfrog> adam8157: 那天说那个扫描仪到货了，RHEL认不出来
<gfrog> adam8157: 弱爆了
<GNUdog> 不只一個人這麼說… Orz，雖然大家都認同簡化後易於書寫
<adam8157> nyfair: 字体...肯定是你那里的配置啊
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo tw跟hk一定会推正体字的，哼哼
<nyfair> 其他人的都沒問題，就你的繁體有問題啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 wqy的飄過
<adam8157> GNUdog: 而且國民黨當時也推過簡化字, 而且簡化字在民間一直有嘛. 現在討論啥正體就無聊了
<adam8157> nyfair: 估計我的是簡繁混雜的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蔣中正先生經常寫簡化字
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ +2
<GNUdog> 這樣子參加考試會被扣分的
<nyfair> wqy的繁體字現在齊了嗎？
<adam8157> nyfair: wqy的字庫很大吧
<GNUdog> nyfair: 早呢
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 我還安裝了 mplus。。 日本那個開源字體
 * adam8157 感覺簡體看起來也方便些, 繁體密密麻麻的
<hamo> GNUdog: 你去台湾都去哪了？
 * gfrog 简体字最大的好处：省墨！
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: date >test和date 1>test一样是吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 把你的机器人叫上来啊
<GNUdog> hamo: 參見：https://anylinux.net/post/category/%E7%BE%8E%E9%A3%9F%C2%B7%E6%97%85%E8%A1%8C
<[ub]> GNUdog ⇪ ti: 美食·旅行 -- anyLinux
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 不清楚
<hamo> adam8157: 干吗啊？我机器人休假去了..
<nyfair> mikachan才是王道啊
<adam8157> hamo: 踐踏你
<nyfair> http://www001.upp.so-net.ne.jp/mikachan/
<[ub]> nyfair,啥网址y オリジナルフォント【みかちゃん】
<imtxc> .......!!!
<imtxc> 郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 這個字體有 CJK-ABCDE麼？
<nyfair> 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ ..文檔木有說明？？
<nyfair> 沒有
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 或者有大於 unicode6.0以上都可以
<nyfair> 幹嗎要大於unicode6.0?
<nyfair> 字體重要的是美觀
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 對於文獻來說有字體收錄就很不錯的，，
<nyfair> 截圖演示：http://ra.gg/blog/!zoZa1
<[ub]> nyfair,啥网址y foobar2000插件 東方BGM Player - とあるToraのRailgun
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 文獻的字體化是很重要的，， 不喜歡文獻有個字體是直接用圖片畫畫替代
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 正体用啥 Input method?
 * LeithWong 真心觉得你们都很有时间。。。每天都能不停的扯。。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: command > filename 2 >&2    把标准输出和标准错误一起重定向到一个文件中,这个是错的吧？应该是2>&1吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ...不會。。
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha: 我 mac 上一直用的 qim
<nyfair> 倉頡就是拼音，又沒啥門檻
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: linux 呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 找 adam8157 gfrog hamo GNUdog
<imtxc> hamo: 透露一下 哪个部钱多点呢。。。
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚了，好久沒有在 Linux 上打過中文了
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: fcitx 的很多正体是错误的
<nyfair> chewing?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ibus-pinyin有 漢語拼音和 註音拼音，，就是 bopomofo臺灣的
<roylez> LeithWong: .
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 例如：``皇後''
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: ibus 不稳定
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha: 繁體字庫的確不好做
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..
<moska> namoamitabuddha: command > filename 2 >&2    把标准输出和标准错误一起重定向到一个文件中，这个对吗？
<GNUdog> 詞庫，打錯了
<CyrusYzGTt> 皇后吧
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 但是我想 tw 人家怎么做的？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我在举一个典型的错误的例子。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 哦，，ibus暫時無誤
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha: 如果你讓台灣人去做簡體輸入法，說不定也有一樣的問題
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 我说 tw 用啥输入法
<GNUdog> 畢竟主要的拼音輸入法都還是在做簡體輸入
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: input method
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha: 注音
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 不是 罗马拼音？
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha: 不是
<nyfair> 這就是做簡繁單字轉換的遺留問題啊
<GNUdog> 就是看起來很像日文的東西
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 罗马拼音我知道 tw 用的。
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 那不是日文，本來就有的。。
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha: 沒聽說過台灣用，都是用的注音
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: 所以我說「很像」
<GNUdog> 麻煩看清楚
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 例如 tsinghua
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ ..好吧，， 我看錯了
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha: 那個不是羅馬拼音… Orz
<hamo> imtxc: 我怎么知道...
<CyrusYzGTt> 注音符号舊稱爲“注音字母”，爲漢字注音而設定的符号，1913年由中國讀音統一會制 定，1918年由北洋政府教育部發布，共計39個字母，排列以“ㄍㄎ”開頭；1920年改訂字母順序，增加一個字母“ㄜ”共計達40個。注音初期以讀音統 一會所定字音爲标準，故有“萬v、兀Ng、廣Gn”三個字母，後以北京音爲标準，“萬、兀、廣”隻作注方言
<CyrusYzGTt> 之用，目前仍使用的有37個(聲母21個，韻母 16個)。1930年中華民國政府把注音字母改稱爲“注音符号”，正式的稱呼是國語注音符号第一式。相對于拼音來說，注音符号有時簡稱注音。目前在台灣，小學生在學會漢字書寫之前，會先學習注音符号作爲中文字的替代寫法；在生活實用上，注音符号也用在标注生字的拼音，也是普遍的打字輸
<CyrusYzGTt> 入法。
<hamo> imtxc: 我又不是艳红...
<CyrusYzGTt> 由于注音符号在台灣推行相當成功，小學生皆被要求熟練使用。所以在台灣閩南語、客家語的教學上，教育部另外增添新符号以能拼讀，目前這些新符号已收錄至Unicode編碼中的“Bopomofo Extended”區。
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<gfrog> imtxc: 财务部，每天数钱
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 我不是特别清楚。他们学 siddam 的时候有用罗马拼音注 siddam 字母的。
<imtxc> 。
<GNUdog> namoamitabuddha: 像 Tsinghua 這樣的，都是在嘗試用英文的發音和讀法，去符合中文的發音而已
<GNUdog> 不是我們用的拼音
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 罗马拼音不是我们用的拼音
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 我在新华字典上看到过你说的那种东东
<nyfair> 哦，那以後就叫支那國吧
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 哦
<imtxc> moska: 2>&2有什么意义？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 一开始还以为是日文呢，原来是注音字母，不过真没听说过
<nyfair> 請教個問題，文件名起名哪些符號是不能用的？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 以前我們這裏有學的，，後來 拼音化後就很少有人會的
<moska> imtxc: 我也不知道有什么意义。是从网上看的 command > filename 2 >&2    把标准输出和标准错误一起重定向到一个文件中
<imtxc> moska: ......
<imtxc> moska: 2 is stderr
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 在農村地方還有人會，，或者是父輩，，或者是專門搞那些的會
<moska> imtxc: command > filename        把标准输出重定向到一个新文件 command 1 > filename     把标准输出重定向到一个文件
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwoyeu_Romatzyh
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Gwoyeu Romatzyh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，
<imtxc> moska: 我知道啊。我就是说你从哪看的 2>&2
<CyrusYzGTt> 㐅=讀烏
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 现在很多以前的东东都被遗忘了，不知道这算不算文化断层
<hamo> GNUdog: 台币跟软妹币怎么换算？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么弄个天气预报在桌面上面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368826 我是10.04 怎么弄个天气预报在桌面呢 这样不用每天google天气预报 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-03-27 16:53
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: 我们的是这个
<imtxc> moska: 找本书 从基础学起吧哥们。
<namoamitabuddha> GNUdog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinyin
<moska> imtxc: http://www.cnblogs.com/way_testlife/archive/2011/04/03/2004444.html
<[ub]> moska,啥网址y Shell 入门基本知识 __ 第一部分 - oyzway - 博客园
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 額，，不清楚，，文化的定義貌似是看層次的，，
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 没学过 shell 的飘过
<vamadir> 怎么作网站http://tvnet.pptv.com/ 样？？ 是网络电视台
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 那哥们就没明白012的意义。
<[ub]> vamadir,啥网址y 直播中心－高清电视台直播 尽在PPTV网络电视！
<CyrusYzGTt> 洗衣服去
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 我也不明白，只知道 stdin, stdout, stderr 的这种说法。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你还会洗衣服？感觉太不可思议了
<mofaph> nyfair, 只有两个，一个是 NUL，ascii 值为 0；一个是斜杠“/”
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你该不会受到啥刺激了吧
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 对啊 所以 2>&2 就是把标准错误看作和标准错误一样
<GNUdog> hamo: 你要換 TWD 還是從 TWD 換過去？
<nyfair> mofaph: 謝謝
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你以前学过啥程序设计
<hamo> GNUdog: 100RMB换多少台币？
<GNUdog> hamo: 手續費30 TWD，RMB 換 TWD 的匯率是 1:4.550
<mofaph> nyfair, 不客气
<GNUdog> TWD 換 RMB是 4.7:1
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 额，几乎没学过，如果说pascal的话，看了一点点
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: pascal 学过多少？
<moska> namoamitabuddha: pascal也几乎没看完，只会写个Fibonacci,好像是这样叫的，我也忘了
<imtxc> moska: 意思就是 那个两边的数字应该分别是1和2 这样才有意义
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.stickk.com/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y stickK − Change Starts Now
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 说实话，觉得对一个程序设计没学过多少的，接触过于灵活的 shell 未必是好事。
<moska> imtxc: 嗯，网上大多数的文章都是2>&q
<moska> imtxc: 2>&1
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 学过 变量定义、分支结构、循环体、过程定义和函数定义么？
<imtxc> moska: 恩，或者1>&2就是把你刚才那句话倒过来读。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 貌似学过
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 建议你还是先学程序设计
<MeaCulpa> 有那么玄乎嘛
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦，
<mofaph> imtxc, 1>&2 不能达到把标准输出重定向到文件里
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 这本书 http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 没那么玄乎吧...
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<moska> mofaph: 网上那个说的是command > filename 2 >&2    把标准输出和标准错误一起重定向到一个文件中
<mofaph> moska, 应该是 command > filename 2>&1
<moska> mofaph: 嗯
<imtxc> mofaph: 为什么不能？
<mofaph> moska, command > filename 1>&2 不能达到相同的效果
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 有洗衣機。。
<moska> mofaph: 1>&2不是我说的。。。
<mofaph> imtxc, command 2> filename 1>&2，这样就能
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 鄙视有洗衣机的。。。
<imtxc> mofaph: .... 还是1>&2啊 我是给他说那个&的意思来着。
<MeaCulpa> "P
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 洗冬季的衣服。。
<moska> mofaph: &的意思是‘像’吗
<adam8157> roylez: 不用这个, 我已经掉了4-5斤了
<mofaph> moska, 一般是指“与”操作
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你们那现在多少度
 * GNUdog 閃人，去西門町吃東西
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. 不清楚，， 就是感覺溫度上去了。。 現在機器都不敢開通宵了，，第二天機器很熱。。
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<moska> mofaph: command 2>file 1>&2,我能理解为把错误输出到文件里，把标准输出像错误那样输出到同一个文件里吗？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 没风扇？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..額，有，，不過，風扇的聲音，，嚴重影響睡眠
<RuiZi> 下午好
<wzlxx> 我感觉自己快要被开出了
<mofaph> moska, 可以吧……
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 话说linux真的不用关机吗？据传unix的主机都是20年不关的，win貌似两天就卡死了
<wzlxx> 刚才老板谈话问了一些高中物理的东西 让我用语言精确描述
<wzlxx> 都没答上来
<moska> mofaph: 哦，那command >file与command 1>file一样吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 鸡狗现在在哪里？
<adam8157> roylez: 去台湾自由行了
<mofaph> moska, 等价的
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<roylez> adam8157: 有钱
<moska> mofaph: command >file 2>&1和command 2>&1 >file等价吗？
<mofaph> moska, 不等价
<namoamitabuddha> 充斥着各种语法糖
<moska> mofaph: <&是什么意思
<moska> command < &m    把文件描述符 m 作为标准输入
<moska> command 2 < &-    关闭标准输入
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 嗯。。 除了升級內核，，不過也有方法不用重啓，，不過要錢。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你说kexec？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥要升级呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不是，， kexec還是需要重啓系統，，只是不需要重啓bios
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..額。。
<moska> mofaph: command <&m和command<m有区别吗？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 那是啥方法？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 甲骨文有
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 叫啥？
<moska> mofaph: command 2<&- 这句感觉好怪，不明把'-'是啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ fedora也有，，不過功能不全
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 复杂吧
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 是挺复杂的
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 先学 Programming 吧。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 甲骨文是oracle吗？
<mofaph> moska, 不好意思，刚刚离开了一会。你说的这些，我平时都没有用过。我看看文档先
<moska> mofaph: 嗯
<moska> mofaph: man bash里有说明？
<mofaph> moska, 对
<CyrusYzGTt> mofaph§ 嗯。。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 语言那么多,又不知道哪个是适合自己的，网上各种骂战又多，尤其是perl和python的，
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 我刚才给了个网址
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 那英文對於我太難拼寫
<Aoy_c> Emacs怎么不加载放在.emacs.d文件夹里的.el文件????
<moska> namoamitabuddha: mit是指美国那个mit吗？
<Aoy_c> 还要另外设置吗?
<yall> Aoy_c: 默认只加载~/.emacs
<dtwayne> mit 马鞍山理工学院
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教如何实现url的转义 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368829 空格%20 %%25 =%3D &%26 ?%3F ;%3B +%2B #%23 ~%7E $%24 就这这样一些关系，我想用tr这个命令，可是只能一个字符对应一个字符，求助各位，帮帮忙吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 huntteam — 2012-03-27 17:19
<Aoy_c> yall: 那要怎么设置才添加.emacs.d里面的.el文件
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 对
<yall> Aoy_c: load-file
<mofaph> moska, <& 是复制一个描述符，<&-  是转移一个描述符
<Aoy_c> yall: 一个一个加?不能自动加载所有
<yall> (mapc 'load (directory-files "~/.emacs.d/config/" t "^[a-zA-Z0-9].*.el$"))
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 mit 蜜桃學院麼？？
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦，正在看
<MeaCulpa> .
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 你好强
 * MeaCulpa 明天家里来ADSL=>FTTH
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哥也要光纤了...
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你还可以在网上搜索中文翻译购买，不过有细微的翻译错误。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 然後發現上傳還是512
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 上传无所谓，我就希望ping别掉太多
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 肿么了？
<Aoy_c> yall: 谢了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: sicp ex 2.87~97 都做了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 这也是我以前不装FTTB的原因
 * hamo 额...
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 额..
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 我再次打算放弃
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 坚持就是胜利...
<moska> mofaph: 不是很懂，描述符是啥，跟指针有关吗
 * hamo 下班面基去了...
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 多项式库
<mofaph> moska, 你把流行的语言都写在纸上，然后随机抓出来哪个学哪个
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，买的书一般很懒都不愿看，^_^
<namoamitabuddha> mofaph: 那就看我那个英文地址，只要你英语够强悍。
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 我家装了，ping没怎么掉，只是丢包变多了……
<MeaCulpa> moska: 最靠谱的还是学好英语
<mofaph> moska, 文件描述符，是一个整数，操作系统对文件的一种抽象。对文件操作，相当于对文件描述符操作
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 啊？
 * zer4tul 表示很郁闷
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 我当场测试，不好的话叫工人roll-back
<mofaph> namoamitabuddha, 哪个网址？
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: ping和调包率是我的命
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 呃……你够狠
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 你是在玩游戏么？
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 恩
<moska> mofaph: 好，python perl ruby haskell awk shell script common lisp好像是这样叫的，你再说几个，
<nyfair> 要我說，學習minecraft的紅石電路編程吧
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 我第一次升级，带宽7M升到2M, 尼玛
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 哇……好高级
<moska> MeaCulpa: 嗯，词汇量不是很多，
<namoamitabuddha> mofaph: 人发错了，抱歉
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 我玩wow，能卡得被同一个怪打死三次
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: ping 日本70升级到ping日本300
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 然后ping一把，飞快
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 我给你的书介绍的不是什么流行语言。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 沒事上日本網站幹嘛？
<mofaph> moska, c c++ java php
<MeaCulpa> 我们区不限速的ADSL被市区和谐那年，唉
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 去日本Quake服务器杀人
<MeaCulpa> 还有ET
<MeaCulpa> moska: English
<MeaCulpa> moska: 你用Windows么？
<moska> mofaph: 这个文件描述符怎么感觉跟win下的那个好像是叫对象的差不多，好像又不叫对象，我也不知道
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 明明是去看2ch粉紅頻道了
<mofaph> moska, 你是指文件句柄？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我不看日片的，太清淡
<MeaCulpa> moska: ...vbscript能访问到文件句柄么？？
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，
<moska> mofaph: 对就是句柄
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: ADSL 我这里自动提速了。
<moska> MeaCulpa: 没用过vb。。。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你想哪裡去了？
 * adam8157 家里还是小水管
<zer4tul> nyfair: 你问得太直接了
<moska> MeaCulpa: 以前一直是win，
<MeaCulpa> moska: py awk perl Windows里比较好，ruby一般般
<MeaCulpa> Win Lin双修的话，目前还是Py最完善
<MeaCulpa> awk和sed也没区别
<moska> MeaCulpa: 哦
<nyfair> python庫太多，luajit吧
<MeaCulpa> python有win32 bingings，理论上可以call任意winapi....如果你要搞windows
<MeaCulpa> 相同级别的，其他脚本语言还没有
<MeaCulpa> 不知道lua如何
<zer4tul> nyfair: 弱问，难道lua不是运行时编译？纯解析的？
<MeaCulpa> windows批处理+sed+awk+gnu coreutils 也不错，进程控制啥的稍微差点
<MeaCulpa> lua是不是都可以？ 游戏业用的多
<nyfair> zer4tul: 抱歉，我不是這行的，這些專業術語聽不懂
<zer4tul> nyfair: 呃……好吧。luajit跟lua原生解析器的区别是啥？
<nyfair> zer4tul: 我也不知道啥區別，就快點吧
<MeaCulpa> Just-In-Time?
<MeaCulpa> 运行时编译
<MeaCulpa> 效率高，用户体验又类似解释器
<nyfair> luajit call winapi比py的ctype簡單很多啊
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 一页里面有五个单词不认识
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: lua的原生解析器是纯解析啊？
<nyfair> 然
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 中文 http://book.douban.com/subject/1148282/
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 计算机程序的构造和解释 (豆瓣)
<MeaCulpa> 下班，回家
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 这么早？
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 这是一些程序设计的通用技术。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 在豆瓣怎么读书呀？
<DawnFantasy> 花钱～
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 没在豆瓣上读过书。。。
 * zer4tul 刚知道能在豆瓣上读书
<zer4tul> 从来都是上去看书评
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 我是给你地址，你可以考虑买书。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦，
<zer4tul> 想看看lua，有啥建议的文档没？
<zer4tul> 除了官方的manual
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 中文版似乎没有允许免费在线阅读，因此需要购买。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 英文版有免费在线阅读？
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 我还是去看mit的吧，顺便把词汇量增多点，
<adam8157> zer4tul: douban上能读书?
<adam8157> zer4tul: 我有programming lua 第二版英文
<adam8157> zer4tul: pdf
<zer4tul> adam8157: 呃……
<zer4tul> adam8157: 求
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<adam8157> zer4tul: pm
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 这本书涉及到了数据抽象？跟高数有关？
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 谢啦，收藏之
<obb> 数据抽象有，但是跟高数没啥关系……
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 没关系。
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 阿，有一点点关系，但是不需要知道。
<nyfair> ofan: hey bili, how do you do
<namoamitabuddha> 例如 closure
<ofan> ] 2:#ubuntu-cn(+Ccgntzj 6:3){96}* [Act: 5:hrulinux(323), 5:auciouce(18), 7(15), 3(4), 8(2)]
<ofan> [ofan(Zi)]
<ofan> ...
<moska> namoamitabuddha: http://book.douban.com/review/4987015/
<[ub]> moska ⇪ ti: 一本独一无二的入门书 (评论: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs - 2nd Edition (MIT))
<mayli> j
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 我是不是应该先把高数学好再看这本书，我的高数很差，不是一般的差
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 不需要。和高等数学没多大关系。
<namoamitabuddha> 事实上我没学过。
<namoamitabuddha> 没学过高数。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<obb> 习题很蛋疼，做不动……
<namoamitabuddha> obb: 我 2.87 ~ 2.97 跳过了。
<namoamitabuddha> obb: 题量很大
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线有信号就是进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368833 能够搜到无线信号 这个是个开放的网络 很多人用 dhcp很容易无法分配ip 现在的问题是 同一个位置 用win的人都能连上 以前用win的时候也可以连 现在就是怎么也连不上了 有人知道怎么回事么 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu--OS — 2012-03-27 …
<OT_iux> ï¼ 'ï¼ 
<moska> OT_iux: hi
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 听说Berkeley出了很多名人，Berkeley的网站上有这样的入门书吗
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你先看这本再说吧。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<Patrick_DJ> good bye, everyone.
<jamestung> namoamitabuddha:  你的用户名 后面的IP地址 怎么隐藏的？
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 去吃饭了，bye
<OT_iux> Moska
<OT_iux> hi
<[ub]> OT_iux, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<namoamitabuddha> jamestung: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y freenode: frequently-asked questions
<mayli> !ime
<zer4tul> !ime 是什么？
<lubotu2> zer4tul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moska> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<obb> namoamitabuddha:你怎么起这么长的名字……敲起来真是……
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 我晕，搞个马甲这么麻烦啊
<jamestung> ,,,,你们不会用tab键自动填充啊
<obb> jamestung: 哦，嘿嘿，IRC newbie，见谅……
<OT_iux> :-)
<jamestung> .....
<obb> :(
<OT_iux> zer4tul_ : 长尾巴的 泽尔弗兔儿 早
<zer4tul> OT_iux: 囧
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求助一个问题 关于启动应用程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368837 (gnome-session-properties:2582): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_set_valist: object class `GsmAppDialog' has no property named `allow-shrink' 设置了开机启动没用了，程序不会开机启动 开机音乐也没有了，启动应用程序里面是空的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ace_soul — 2012 …
<obb> [ub]: 发帖的这个是自动的还是手工的
<wzlxx> adam8157: 老板不想要我，你感觉他会让我过完试用期吗？
<[ub]> obb, 和自动或手动张贴。  ㍪ 
<obb> wzlxx: 你怎么知道老板不想要你……
<wzlxx> obb: 今天找我谈，等于又来了1个小时的面试
<zer4tul> obb: 老板有小三了
<zer4tul> obb: 我猜
<wzlxx> obb: 问我很多高中的生物，物理知识
<jamestung> wzlxx: 你试用期快到了？
<wzlxx> jamestung: 刚刚开始
<obb> wzlxx: 生物物理知识……
<roylez_> obb: 你学生物物理？
<obb> wzlxx: 没有明确表示出来么？
<jamestung> 生物、物理？ 和你工作有关系吗？
<wzlxx> obb: 比如精确描述牛顿第三定律的内容
<wzlxx> jamestung: 没有
<obb> 作用力与反作用力……
<wzlxx> obb: 日，关键是精确描述
 * zer4tul 问问谁有搞了cloak？
<obb> wzlxx: 嗯……
<wzlxx> obb: 还问我刚出高考时各科分数
<obb> wzlxx: 谁他妈还记得……
<jamestung> wzlxx:  wzlxx:  有时候谈话内容不重要，他可能是想通过谈话观察一下你
<wzlxx> obb: 出来的时候给我说回答没有让他满意
 * wzlxx 郁闷中……
<wzlxx> 问的唯一一个跟现在有关系的就是学校，然后还藐视了一把
<imtxc> wzlxx: 嘛公司 ？
<wzlxx> imtxc: 小公司
<wzlxx> 问我想做技术还是管理，我说技术，然后就问我图像分割算法，我没答上来
<imtxc> 为什么问这些。。。
<jamestung> wzlxx:  怕他毛，认真学东西，学到东西直接跳槽呗。
<wzlxx> 问我高中生物都学了什么，具体描述一个案例
<zer4tul> imtxc: 有可能是故意的，随便聊聊，了解一下基础而已
<zer4tul> imtxc: 但是一般来说不会鄙视别人的学校、问人家高考成绩
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 生物？跟你现在的工作有关系么？
<imtxc> zer4tul: wzlxx 。。。。。
<wzlxx> zer4tul: 没有关系
<imtxc> wzlxx: 那跳了吧
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 或者你可以留下来研究一下他到底在想什么
<imtxc> 唉  正在找工作 希望别遇到那样的
<wzlxx> zer4tul: 要说我这次感觉太失败了，完全没有看出他的心思
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 哈哈
<imtxc> 球推荐  为嘛网上投的都没回音了
<OT_iux> ＠＠…
<zer4tul> imtxc: 打算干啥？
<imtxc> 求份帝都 Linux C 相关的工作
<wzlxx> zer4tul: 问我英语怎样，我说一般，然后就让我说出常见的英文新闻网站
<zer4tul> roylez_: @_@
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 这有点抽风了
<roylez_> zer4tul: ?
<zer4tul> wzlxx: linux.com算不？
<imtxc> zer4tul: C/Linux
<wzlxx> 我快挂了……
<imtxc> wzlxx: 难道是在考验你的耐心，然后升职。
<zer4tul> roylez_: 求教，cloak是不是去到#freenode 找一个stuff，告诉他说我想要一个unaffiliated cloak就好了？
<wzlxx> imtxc: 不可能，我刚来
 * imtxc 一般考察接班人会是这样细致。
<roylez_> zer4tul: 你既然已经看了教程，就不用问我咯
<zer4tul> imtxc: @_@ 或许鄙厂有需求
<zer4tul> roylez_: 不是很确定
<OT_iux> 英文新闻站… BBC、wsj、Google news ?
<imtxc> zer4tul: 贵厂是？
<zer4tul> roylez_: 觉得有点绕
<roylez_> zer4tul: 看起来比较夸张，其实靠谱
<zer4tul> imtxc: 熊掌公司
<zer4tul> roylez_: è°¢
<imtxc> zer4tul: 你跟hamo同事？
<OT_iux> ＠＠，那是啥公司？
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 我觉得你完全可以留下来观察之……看看他到底在想什么
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯
<huntxu> imtxc: 是高層
<imtxc> zer4tul: 哇。。。。
<zer4tul> huntxu: 挺高的，5层
<huntxu> imtxc: 蛤蟆是實習期還沒過的
<zer4tul> huntxu: 蛤蟆好像比我还高，我记得好像是6层……
<imtxc> zer4tul: 不过听说招聘结束了。
<huntxu> zer4tul: 蛤蟆跳得高嘛
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯，校招结束了
<zer4tul> huntxu: 这解释靠谱
<roylez_> huntxu: http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=ability-to-learn-is-affected-by-the-12-03-24
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Ability to Learn Is Affected by the Timing of Sleep: Scientific American Podcast
<imtxc> zer4tul: 那不完蛋了么
 * wzlxx 不赶我我就没打算走
<zer4tul> 这频道到底有多少bot……
<zer4tul> imtxc: 不一定非得校招啊
<zer4tul> 鄙校从来不在鄙厂的校招范围内
<huntxu> roylez_: 所以你要早點睡
<imtxc> zer4tul: 网上投的简历 貌似都沉了。
<zer4tul> huntxu: 你应该说，所以你要多睡……
<roylez_> huntxu: 难怪我学了这么多，因为我晚上不停的看
<[ub]> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu如何系统里到xfce面板不能透明 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368842 我在archlinux上用xfce时候，面板能透明，真心喜欢。 怎么到了xubuntu上，没那个透明度到设置了？ 谁知道怎么把面板设置成透明，教下，谢谢！ 我用到是ubuntu12.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 schoolboy — 2012-03-27 18:43
<zer4tul> roylez_: 囧
 * wzlxx 只是感觉被拿走了所有的信心而已
<imtxc> zer4tul: 球推荐。。。
<imtxc> wzlxx: 顶住。。
<roylez_> wzlxx: 有剩下的吗？打包寄给我
<huntxu> roylez_: 這個和以前的說法很像嘛，說什麽人有記憶高峰，每天哪個時候適合幹嘛
<roylez_> huntxu: 这个是科学，以前的是忽悠
<roylez_> lainme: http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=ability-to-learn-is-affected-by-the-12-03-24
<huntxu> roylez_: 祖宗可是說，亥時適合ml
<roylez_> huntxu: 祖宗也有忽悠的时候
<zer4tul> imtxc: 行啊
<wzlxx> imtxc: 求职慎重啊
<huntxu> roylez_: 那你在什麽時辰
<wzlxx> imtxc: 现在感觉本科求职太被人瞧不起了
<roylez_> huntxu: 没有了
<imtxc> zer4tul: tk
<huntxu> roylez_: 老處男
<imtxc> wzlxx: 没办法了  总不能不找吧。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 哈？
<imtxc> zer4tul: ??
<zer4tul> imtxc: .tk?
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 呃……本科怎么了？
<imtxc> zer4tul: thanks
<zer4tul> imtxc: 囧
<imtxc> zer4tul: 对呀 贵公司要本不
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我好像啥也没干吧
<zer4tul> imtxc: 谁知道呢
<zer4tul> imtxc: 合适就要
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我就本
<imtxc> zer4tul: 你都高层。。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 这楼有7层呢，5层不算高
<huntxu> zer4tul: opera-next 在貴司的百科/文庫頁面必挂...
<imtxc> zer4tul: 有啥适合我的职位不。我看hr.baidu.com上面很多很多部门。
<zer4tul> huntxu: opera-next？这是啥？
<zer4tul> huntxu: 话说我很长时间不用opera了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯
<huntxu> zer4tul: opera的開發版本，我在想，這兩個頁面究竟用了啥頂尖技術
<imtxc> zer4tul: 呃球一面。。
<zer4tul> huntxu: 囧
<zer4tul> imtxc: 简历给我先
<wzlxx> imtxc: 如果问你以后的职业规划你咋说？
<cissu> 如果一个人特烦. 怎么处理.
<huntxu> cissu:  /ignore
<cissu> 主要他老来找你. . . 办事儿还推卸责任. .
<imtxc> wzlxx: 还会问这个？
<cissu> 我被烦透了. . . .
<wzlxx> imtxc: 你肯定没咋面试过……
<wzlxx> imtxc: 我也是
<cissu> 我面他肯定把他拒了. . .
<imtxc> wzlxx: 处面？
<wzlxx> imtxc: 以前没有正规的面试过
<Freebuilder> 校门口新来了个水果少妇，好正点的那种
<jamestung> 。。、
<jamestung> 口味独特啊
<Freebuilder> 年纪应该比我小
<jamestung> Freebuilder:  那你怎么知道是少妇？
<Freebuilder> jamestung, 人家老公就在旁边，还面目狰狞的……
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • 永中专业版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368846 试用链接http://t.cn/zOXJuZi 详情：http://forum.yozosoft.com/thread-85423-1-1.html 227M? 想知道里面都是啥... 统计信息: 发表于 由 naerlove — 2012-03-27 18:59
<Freebuilder> jamestung, 弄得哥买点菠萝都心惊胆战
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • core 文件能否删除 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368851 我的home下生成了56.1M的core文件，能否删除？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingdan — 2012-03-27 19:25
<zer4tul> Freebuilder: 挑她老公不在的时候去买
<Freebuilder> zer4tul, ……
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也要去。。
<cfy_away> tesnt
<cfy_away> tedious
<zer4tul> Freebuilder: 求地点
<namoamitabuddha> cfy_away: common lisp 的 delay 和 force 怎么做
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 同求
<Freebuilder> 汗！
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 无图无真相
<Freebuilder> 好吧，去水区发张图
<zer4tul> mugebjgd: 你更直接
<zer4tul> mugebjgd: mugebjgd = gebjgd ？
<zer4tul> Freebuilder: 记得url粘过来
<mugebjgd> zer4tul: 恩纳
<ofan_> Freebuilder: 搞定她
<Freebuilder> ofan_, 算了，君子有所为有所不为！
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ +1
<CyrusYzGTt> 感覺好猥瑣
<zer4tul> mugebjgd: 囧，你为啥挂俩？
<moska> 难道一上来就有激情话题？
<zer4tul> ofan_: +1
<moska> zer4tul: mu=母
<zer4tul> moska: 精辟
<mugebjgd> zer4tul: 一个在家里 一个在公司
<zer4tul> mugebjgd: 囧
 * zer4tul 26
<mugebjgd> zer4tul: 家里dockstar 24小时开机
<zer4tul> 靠，敲错命令了
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 那书的习题有点难度，第一次做可以有选择性的，然后再做完剩下的。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=368854
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? • Ubuntu中文论坛
<LOL__> .
<zer4tul> not my style
 * zer4tul 26
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<zer4tul> 靠，又打错命令
<CyrusYzGTt> 去看小說去。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zer4tul§ ..你啥輸入法，。。這麼多 26..
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 刚吃完饭回来 :)
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: ot is here!
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 那又如何，， 又不能 XXOO
<Freebuilder> vim 很是奇怪，保存文件会导致文件的索引节点号变化，也就是新建了一个文件，而不是修改老文件！
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 那是 自動備份的模式，可以修改的，，
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: nobackup?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ _ _||
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛！
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 我设置为 nobackup noswapfile
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..'
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ .好吧，我都是用 gvim設置的。。
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 但当被编辑文件存在两个以上硬链接时则不会发生变化
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 吃完屍體混合大餐了？？
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 没吃呢
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 你可以看 vim 的源代码
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 這個就不清楚，我編輯最多的是 Host文件。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 這個就不清楚，我編輯最多的是 Host文件。。 都是屏蔽列表，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 127.0.0.3
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 阿姨也来了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 哦
<Freebuilder> 阿姨是谁？
<LOL__> Freebuilder: 你/nick xeep就知道了，lol
<Freebuilder> LOL__, 你害我
<LOL__> Freebuilder: ？
<Freebuilder> LOL__, /nick 是改名
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux下电池电量的信息是放在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368857 rt /proc/acpi下找不到 统计信息: 发表于 由 owwbu — 2012-03-27 19:54
<LOL__> Freebuilder: 你/nick后说几句话，阿姨就会回应你了，lol
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt: weechat，/go总习惯性打成/me
<CyrusYzGTt> zer4tul§ .. /go是什麼命令
<zer4tul> 从一个频道跳到另一个频道
<CyrusYzGTt> zer4tul§ ..表示xchat 鼠標點擊就完成
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 很一般
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者 ctrl+pd/pp
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 什么？
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 你的水果少妇
<moska_> CyrusYzGTt: zer4tul 表示xchat alt+数字就能切换频道
<CyrusYzGTt> moska_§ ..
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 汗！不是我的，别乱说！
<CyrusYzGTt> moska_§ 知道，不過有時打開序列因爲頻道名字，會有變化
<zer4tul> moska: 是滴
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 啥变化？
<zer4tul> moska: 但是如果有20多个频道，alt+数字就痛苦了
<moska> zer4tul: 。。。你竟然同时开着20多个频道。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 比如你進入的是 ubuntu是第二個的，，你開了 uauntu就成了第二個
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你都开几个频道
<CyrusYzGTt> zer4tul§ 嗯嗯，我也開了很多
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 一般7個，，
<ofan_> 开10多个的撸过
<zer4tul> moska: 嗯
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: web chat表示不会出现这种不符合人类习惯的事情
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 插那个开10多个的路过
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..
<moska> 。。。
<moska> zer4tul: ofan mugebjgd CyrusYzGTt 把你们的频道都贡献出来，(不知道能不能找到几个台湾成人的频道，^_^)
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..都是 fedora.幾乎。。
<zer4tul> moska: 我表示没有
<zer4tul> 闪人，回家
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你个fedora控。。。你将来就和你的fedora私老终生吧
<zer4tul> moska: 我表示在fvwm、emacs、gentoo、gentoo-cn、phoronix、mysql、cyanogenmod、weechat、archlinux之类无趣的地方挂着
<moska> zer4tul: 我也前去参观参观
<imtxc> moska: 你的那个getmail弄好了？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 額，，用fedora當然要關注，，防止出現類似上次不支持某些cpu的情況出現
<moska> imtxc: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐
<imtxc> moska: 厉害 执着。
<zer4tul> 蛋疼的用手机上irc
<zer4tul> 我掉线了么？
<sysf1> zer4tul, 用的是安卓？安装irc?
<imtxc> zer4tul: 你在。
<sysf1> zer4tul, 刚才好像我也上不去
<zer4tul> 嗯，安卓
<imtxc> 手机irc 多累啊。
<imtxc> zer4tul: 地铁？
<zer4tul> 哈哈，无聊啊
<sysf1> zer4tul, 安卓下的irc好用吗？改天我也蛋疼
<zer4tul> 呃，抬头看到一个背影美女
<zer4tul> 凑合用吧
<imtxc> 现在的美女 应该都丝袜了吧。。
<sysf1> zer4tul, 哦，改天试试
<zer4tul> 貌似是牛仔裤
<sysf1> imtxc, 转过头来可能是老太太
<imtxc> sysf1: 老太太能有那样好的身材 绝对是有钱的 反正差不了。
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装ubuntu server 11.10(64位)步骤 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368864 谁 知道 硬盘安装ubuntu server 11.10(64位)步骤？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xqlg — 2012-03-27 20:21
<zer4tul> sysf1: 都说了是背影美女，转过头来我就没敢看了
<zer4tul> sysf1: yaaic，你可以试试
<sysf1> zer4tul, 请教只要是irc软件都能登录ubuntu-cn ?登录方式差别大吗？
<sysf1> zer4tul, 这是绝对了
<sysf1> 有事先溜了
<zer4tul> 据说算是比较好用的了，但是跟pc的比起来还是只处于能用的级别
<jamestung> 呵呵，能用就不错了。慢慢完善呗
<zer4tul> 怎么这么安静了啊
<jamestung> zer4tul:  正常  都造人去了
<zer4tul> 是啊，其实也没指望它有多好的易用性
<zer4tul> 呃……这么早就造人？
<zer4tul> 也太积极了吧
<jamestung> zer4tul: 为祖国的下一代做贡献 当然积极了。当然了主要是下一代他妈长得太吸引人了。
<imtxc> jamestung: ...
<zer4tul> imtxc，我好像看不到私聊信息
<imtxc> zer4tul: 没事儿 等你用电脑有空了聊再～
<RuiZi> 谁会卸载显卡驱动？
<zer4tul> 卸？不是apt-get remove么？
<CyrusYzGTt> rual§ run裝的麼？
<zer4tul> 好像问了就跑了
<alvin_rxg> 誰會打架？
<zer4tul> ？
<jamestung> alvin_rxg:  请问解释一下 打架地点，床上吗？呵呵
<jamestung> alvin_rxg:  为什么要打架呢？能说下吗？
<iGoogle> 床下捉奸，才打架。
<alvin_rxg> jamestung: 來來來，上 kof
<iGoogle> 太傻了。还kof
<jamestung> iGoogle:  呵呵，和我想的一样。
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋朵，又上2个号。
<zer4tul> ……
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • g2ldr添加背景图片，难啊难啊难！难于上青天啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368867 1.我在C盘安装了win7(ghost版本的)，G盘安装了Fedora16，H盘安装了Ubuntu12.04，这是电脑的基本情况。 2..我启动win7之后，我下载一个工具， winly引导工具 。安装完成之后，找到 --- 硬盘MBR修复工具 。 看下图箭头所指的地方：  …
<Freebuilder> 《梁祝》一曲真是百听不厌啊！
<shenme> 《最炫民族风》也是好歌啊，嘿嘿
<jamestung> Freebuilder:   太高雅不懂 ......
<Freebuilder> jamestung, 《梁祝》挺简单的，远没《云水禅心》复杂
<CyrusYzGTt> 18摸才好聽。
<shenme> CyrusYzGTt:握爪
<CyrusYzGTt> shenme§ ..我說的是民俗歌
<shenme> CyrusYzGTt:是啊，我昨天刚在一个帖子里面看了歌词
<CyrusYzGTt> shenme§ ..好吧，，貌似有幾個大的版本18摸，還有各種遊戲。小說裏的18摸
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt:  你无敌了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ ..爲啥？
<shenme> CyrusYzGTt：我就是看得民俗歌曲十八摸的歌词
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 无耻者无敌
<jamestung> 呵呵
<jamestung> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> shenme§ ..好吧，自己 google我木有保存，想保存，，發現不夠
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 其实呢，我也认为18摸很好听，
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ ..過獎，
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: ..................
<shenme> CyrusYzGTt:现在google也来得及，嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> /
<moska> hoxily: 你关机用啥？ shutdown halt init ?
<yall> moska: reisub
<jamestung> moska:  直接按下插座上的按钮。
<moska> jamestung: 好暴力。。。
<jamestung> moska: 其实我原来是拔插头的，后来发现那太麻烦，按下插座按钮更简单，
<moska> yall: reisub不是重启吗
<yall> moska: 对啊。一般不关机。就死机的时候，重启下。
<jamestung> moska: 估计他先用 reisub 然后拔插头吧。
<jamestung> yall:  不关机？ 你电脑一直不关机？
<moska> jasonjang: yall 刚机子自动关机了，都没任何提示，就打开了个网站，然后就自动关机了，好神奇
<yall> cpu100吧。
<moska> yall: 就开了个chrome和三个shell，crontab里每五分钟一次的getmail，这样就100了？
<yall> moska: 5min一次getmail.......
<fyodor_> 帽子都没人要了么？扔给我了..lol
<namoamitabuddha> CPU100 又不会关机
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 喊我出来作甚？
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 自动关机，连提示都没，好像执行了init 0一样，我是不是被入侵了
<moska> yall: 还有人2min一次的。。。
<mugebjgd> moska: 你机器什么配置
<moska> yall: 你给个建议，多长一次
<mugebjgd> moska: 用的什么鸟发行版
<mugebjgd> moska: 半个小时 一个小时
<moska> mugebjgd: atom N455
<moska> mugebjgd: ubuntu 10.10
<namoamitabuddha> 我还没遇到过自动关机
<mugebjgd> moska: 我的也是atom
<mugebjgd> moska: 从来没遇到过
<namoamitabuddha> 围观 换发行版的 ad.
<moska> mugebjgd: 是不是那个网站搞的鬼
<mugebjgd> moska: 啥网站
<moska> mugebjgd: http://99juhui.com/awk/
<[ub]> moska,啥网址y Awk学习笔记
<moska> mugebjgd: 现在打不开了发现
<mugebjgd> moska: 菊会？好淫荡的网站
<moska> mugebjgd: 那个网站有没有鬼？
<mugebjgd> moska: 不知道
<mugebjgd> moska: 没看
<shenme> 神曲：http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1478743988
<[ub]> shenme,啥网址y 撸管男出歌曲了《我们可不可以不撸管》唱到了屌丝们的心田_李毅吧_百度贴吧
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，关于软件安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368879 我在用新得利更新时出现了如下问题： E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sysvutils_2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu45.1_i386.deb: 正试图覆盖 /usr/share/man/man1/mesg.1.gz，它同时被包含于软件包 sysvinit-utils 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu4.1 怎么解决？？？ 求大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 明月照弹琴  …
<MeaCulpa> moska: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Awk.html
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Awk - A Tutorial and Introduction - by Bruce Barnett
<moska> MeaCulpa: thx ;p
<moska> MeaCulpa: http://99juhui.com/awk/  这个网站有没有搞鬼
<[ub]> moska,啥网址y Awk学习笔记
<MeaCulpa> moska: dunno
<moska> MeaCulpa: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> moska: sicp 不看了是吧
<sulit> 晚上好
<sulit> 各位
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 看，现在正在找自动关机的原因
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 16 20 20 3 2 sudo shutdown -h now这可能就是我刚才自动关机的原因
<namoamitabuddha> moska: ......
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 很白痴是不，。。。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 有时间折腾这些，没时间看 SICP
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 得先让我知道为啥自动关机呀，现在就去看
<imtxc> hamo: 来了啊
<imtxc> hamo: 你机器人呢
<hamo> imtxc: 被我大卸八块了..
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求助中文替换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368883 在网上找了很久，实在找不到答案了，特求各位解决一下。 要处理内容： ======================= 【3月3日】啊不错的风景，xx，不错的风景 【3月12日】淡淡的淡淡的发发发发发，xx，啊啊啊啊啊啊啊宝贝宝贝 【3月31日】麻烦就看看，谢谢，xx，开阶立极； …
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 求 bot的 屍塊
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • window7 32bit boot black sreen http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368890 安装11.10的时候,boot后先花屏,然后黑屏... 显示器的灯都暗了... 显卡ATI Radeon HD 5600/5700.... 求大神指点！~ 刚升级了显卡驱动，在window下升的。。。再重起试试！~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxhfirefox — 2012-03-27 22:08
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ..你不是說將你自己的bot給大卸八塊了麼？
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯...那个代码写的挺恶心的..
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 纯粹是用来熟悉go的语法的
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 好吧，不要了，， 我這裏只有 gcc支持go語言
<namoamitabuddha> 学习 OCaml 有好的教程么
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: gcc支持的go语言很弱，我那个代码都编不过的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 了解 OCaml 么
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 好吧，， 反正我現在機器默認有了 python perl ruby ocaml ..還有寫基本的 coreutils
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 除了名字以外不了解
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ocaml 就是 mldonkey的基礎語言
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道这语言..没有深入看过
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 有 tutorial-cn 么
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ..我也木有深入過，只是用 mldonkey cvs版，下載編譯mldonkey自動下載編譯給mldonkey使用就木有用
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 不清楚是什麼東東
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 中文教材
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ = =??還是不清楚是什麼
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: OCaml
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我木有接觸這個
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 估计 ocaml 是不用学习的
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..額，貌似我只是在編譯mldonkey看過。。自動編譯腳本下載過
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: why
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 语法简单
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 比 Scheme 呢
<soiamso>  hamo go 可能是 chrome os 主力语言
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: http://caml.inria.fr/pub/docs/manual-ocaml/lex.html
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Lexical conventions
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 这种 Backus 范式的语法介绍我看不懂
<hamo> soiamso: go就是google开发的
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得这样的语法介绍可以不用看？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 什么意思
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://caml.inria.fr/pub/docs/manual-ocaml/index.html
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y The OCaml system, release 3.12
<Freebuilder> 狗语言这名字好难听
<hamo> Freebuilder: 够浪
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 喜欢看比较 interesting 的，特别不喜欢 形式化的介绍。
<soiamso>  namoamitabuddha 要看个人的，ocaml主要针对的应该不是入门用户
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 就像上面那个 BNF 的介绍
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 能这样介绍的语言，语法一般非常简单
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 那 Scheme 也能这样介绍。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: scheme 就一初学者语言
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 教学语言
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: http://www.schemers.org/Documents/Standards/R5RS/HTML/r5rs-Z-H-10.html#%_chap_7
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Revised^5 Report on the Algorithmic Language Scheme
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 这种介绍我很头疼。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 不是看不懂，而是看起来很累
<Freebuilder> 翻译成「去语言」也难听啊
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 和 Haskell 比呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 叫 圍語言，， 英文圍棋貌似是 GO
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: haskell extension 非常多。。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 语法糖？
<PKY2W> 请教大家下  生产环境的linux web服务器上mysql暂用大部分内存，并开始使用swap空间，这大概有些什么方法调整？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 所以很多人反而回到 cl 了
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 这本如何：
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: http://caml.inria.fr/pub/docs/u3-ocaml/index.html
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Using, Understanding, and Unraveling The OCaml Language From Practice to Theory and vice versa
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 什么叫做回到 cl
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 不只是语法糖，应该说 GHC 非常复杂
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我刚才那本如何？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我有学习 OCaml 的必要性。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 为啥？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 有一些有关的科学工程。
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：ubuntu 11.10,关于ati集成显卡刷新率的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368891 执行xrandr，显示如下。 Code: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 VGA-0 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       60.0*    800x600        60.3     56.2     848x480       …
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: lisp 不能解决？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: http://coq.inria.fr/
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Welcome ! | The Coq Proof Assistant
<namoamitabuddha> 我并不怎么看好 lisp
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 卡死了，2MB 的速度流經我的電腦……
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。好快啊，，
<knownbad> P2P?
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 不过现在越来越讨厌复杂的语法了。上次看 The Ruby Programming Language，跑上来第二章一坨坨语法看的头大，直接扔了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: netbook <=> laptop <=> internet.
<soiamso>  namoamitabuddha 可以看看 lua
<knownbad> 用latptop当hotspot？
<knownbad> 有钱。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 语法简单还是复杂
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 简单
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 哦。不知道当年如何学 pascal 的，那语法可不简单。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 话说 awesome 的配置脚本就是 lua
<imtxc> 发现招java php的好多
<fyodor_> 有个 git 相关的问题请教。添加 remote 了之后 git fetch remote，然后 cherry-pick 了几个 commit，这时不想再用这个 remote 源了，删除。但那些之前 fetch 来的数据还在硬盘中，如何清理？
<soiamso> imtxc:  java php .net 你看 淘宝的 sdk 就知道这几个用户最多
<yoursaf> quit
<yoursaf> exit
<yoursaf> ri
<Dead_Dance> :)
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你就一个口把
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买个switch
<mayli> sleep
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mayli> !time
<mayli> !time
<[ub]> mayli: .. ..
<fdfsdf> ?
<\b> o ye
<\b> visual studio 11 的 crt 和 mfc 不再支持 xp 了
<\b> gebjgd 做甚呢?
<\b> alvin_rxg: ...
<\b> knownbad: ~_~
<\b> fivesheep: !_!
<knownbad> 我也爱你
<alvin_rxg> config: problems opening file current for reading: No such file or directory
<alvin_rxg> Aborted
<alvin_rxg> 陆春龄 - 鹧鸪飞
<alvin_rxg> [playing] #7/10   2:56/4:43 (62%)
<alvin_rxg> volume: n/a   repeat: on    random: on    single: off   consume: off
<alvin_rxg> 陆春龄 - 鹧鸪飞
<knownbad> 刷屏。
<alvin_rxg> 1\n2\n3\n4\n5\n6\n7\n8\n9\n10
<alvin_rxg> 11213141516171819110
<alvin_rxg> 1
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> 3
<alvin_rxg> 4
<alvin_rxg> 5
<[ub]> alvin_rxg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_rxg> 1 knownbad
<alvin_rxg> 2 knownbad
<alvin_rxg> 3 knownbad
<alvin_rxg> 4 knownbad
<alvin_rxg> 5 knownbad
<alvin_rxg> 6 knownbad
<knownbad> 打死。
<knownbad> 追打
<knownbad> 继续打
<\b> http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/rd2t5/i_love_rwst_r_w_s_io_a_to_ease_the_transition/   这个问题经典
<[ub]> \b ⇪ ti: I love `RWST r w s (IO a) ` to ease the transition from imperative programming. Am I cheating? : haskell
<ofan> 找虐？
<knownbad> 自虐
<[ub]>  06:21
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-28
<sjd> 百度网盘同步老出错呀
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone. :)
<coneshell> 各位帮帮忙啊！
<coneshell> ubuntu11.10 升级了一下系统，然后面板就没了
<Patrick_DJ> coneshell: you can add it.
<Patrick_DJ> oh, is there's anyone here? I'm scare...
<reply> Patrick_DJ: Don't be scared baby .....
<Patrick_DJ> reply: I know you're a chat-bot.
<reply> Patrick_DJ: Negative
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: hi
<Patrick_DJ> imtxc: morning.
<songxk> 怎么关闭 新立得管理器
<songxk> Who can help me
<reply> songxk: 怎么个关闭法，你想达到什么效果？
<songxk> 我使用 sudo tasksel install lamp-server 安装lamp环境的时候 报错  aptitude 操作失败
<kingbo> 大家早
<songxk> How to solve this problem.
<songxk> Who know
<songxk> Anybody？
<reply> songxk: 你直接敲sudo tasksel
<songxk> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<reply> songxk: 看看效果
<reply> songxk: 不敲install ...
<songxk> 会出来一个列表 我选择了一样不能安装  我看这个论坛上说是开着 新立得管理器 的原因
<songxk> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=273275
<[ub]> songxk ⇪ ti: 请教'tasksel aptitude 安装失败'解决方法 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<reply> songxk: sudo killall synaptick
<songxk> 提示没有发现操作
<songxk> Crazy
<songxk> Nobody know how to solve it?
<freeayu> android 开发的一个问题。。 如何把id值传给button了
<wzlxx> 第一天
<ZertaD> hey
<ZertaD> hello
<[ub]> ZertaD, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 为了wps，新装的系统还没装office http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368906 为了wps，我新装的系统还没装office，期待ing，快点吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovebluesky — 2012-03-28 9:25
<ZertaD> 上午好啊！各位
<reply> 好
<imtxc> ZertaD: hi.
<ZertaD> 在干吗呢各位？
<reply> tor启动不起啊……
<hqtc123> ren ne ?
<bruce_oy1> 同学们好
<david_mars> 老师好
<xsky1> :)
<david_mars> 进进出出的，走城门呐
<xsky> 呵呵，
<xsky> 偶回来了，
<ofan_> 没见过
<bruce_oy1> irc的受众，在中国还是比不上qq，呵呵。
<xsky> 呵呵，
<mofaph> bruce_oy1, 知道 irc 的，都没有几个
<xsky> 刚取回了IRC.FREENODE。net的密码
<ofan_> bruce_oy1: 去#ubuntu,#archlinux看看
<xsky> 这个号的密码忘了，真晕啊，
<david_mars> 中国人用QQ都用傻了。。
<ofan_> 不用就傻
<mofaph> david_mars, 这个有点主观了吧？
<david_mars> 玩笑罢了，呵呵
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 免安装，免光驱启动：给孩子用的linux操作系统，qimo和doudoulinux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368911 如果从光驱启动，当然不用多费口舌了。现在讨论的是不使用光驱，也不安装系统，来运行这两个专为小孩子设计的linux系统。 均基于debian，口碑不错哦。亲自试用: ） doudoulinux 下载网址： http//mir …
<bruce_oy1> 其实真可以多建一些qq群，至少给了新手们多一个沟通交流的平台。
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/Mingw-w64_cross_compiler
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Features/Mingw-w64 cross compiler - FedoraProject
<bruce_oy1> 你们看斯巴达可斯
<bruce_oy1> 吗？
<mofaph> bruce_oy1, 无论你建什么 QQ 群，永远都会 OT
<bruce_oy1> ot是什么意思？
<ofan_> qq群垃圾
<imtxc> adam8157: 早啊。
<ofan_> 扯淡还行
<imtxc> ofan_: 我们班所有的通知都是QQ群
<ofan_> imtxc: 退学
<imtxc> ofan_: 崩溃了都。
<xsky> 呵呵，
<roylez> hamo: 早
<roylez> palomino|working: 出来拉磨
<roylez> adam8157: 早
 * palomino|working 拉 roylez 
<adam8157> roylez: 早
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> imtxc: 早
<hamo> roylez: 早啊主席...
<hamo> adam8157: XX早
<palomino|working> 太凶残了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 你没见过更凶残的
<roylez> adam8157 tenzu 帽帽给我
 * tenzu 主席万岁, 阿当千岁
<palomino|working> ....................... , roylez
<adam8157> tenzu: 你才千岁...
<roylez> palomino|working: lol
<hamo> tenzu: ..
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马你肿么了?
<imtxc> 每人给主席一帽子
 * hamo 话说千年的XX万年的X
<roylez> adam8157: 你九千岁
<tenzu> hamo: 蛤蟆百岁
<palomino|working> 一阵寒意 , tenzu
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆也不差
<palomino|working> 伴随主席戴上帽子 , tenzu
<bruce_oy1> 这水的可以
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马你要乖
<palomino|working> 必需的,在主席领导下工作
<fhmdgxs> hi
<[ub]> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<bruce_oy1> http://movie.douban.com/photos/photo/1338033540/
<[ub]> bruce_oy1,啥网址y 斯巴达克斯：复仇 第二季 剧照
<roylez> tenzu: 囡囡在写paper了，我让她写完发给我，你我看看玩
<tenzu> roylez: jounal paper?
<roylez> tenzu: 对啊
<tenzu> journal paper...
<bruce_oy1> bt之家有下载。每周六更新一集
<tenzu> roylez: 囡囡上道了, 嗯嗯
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽要不要蛊惑囡囡加你的名字？
<tenzu> roylez: 第10作者么?
<roylez> tenzu: 那必须的
<tenzu> roylez: 史上最强joint paper即将诞生
<roylez> tenzu: 把我也加上，凑18罗汉
<tenzu> roylez: 我们的名字都叫et al
<roylez> tenzu: 作者的名字不写一页纸都不好意思
<tenzu> roylez: 新增table of footnote
<roylez> tenzu: 高
<tenzu> roylez: 话说我昨天在office for mac里添加footnote, 愁死个人了
<roylez> tenzu: .... mac 也可以用LyX的，您早点学早解脱啊
<roylez> adam8157: 上班10分钟就把一天工作做完的人伤不起啊
<adam8157> roylez: 这周我要忙了...
<tenzu> roylez: 我装了texshop, 自己用应该没啥问题, 不过其他人都是M$ office, 而且他们还要track changes
<tenzu> 要了亲命了
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<roylez> tenzu: 你赶紧想办法转正吧，自己说话领导别人的时候就可以大力LyX了
<tenzu> roylez: 一个以色列的prof.还要我同时提供track changes and clean version of draft
<tenzu> roylez: 我特么得当了校长才行, 先把网络中心这帮勺货弄死
<roylez> tenzu: 这犹太人白痴么，不知道自己可以弄的吗
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪有前途。支持搞死网络中心的
<tenzu> roylez: 我在办公室不能登录mail.tju.edu.cn, 在家用windows就没问题, 已经排除dns设置问题
<tenzu> roylez: 所谓天大办公网, 收到的消息不能删除, 必须发送者删除, 太奇葩了
<roylez> tenzu: ......WTF
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/SfkjT.jpg 海鸥之鄙视
<hamo> tenzu: TJU原来这么NB...
 * kingbo 想搞个平板玩，请大家推荐......
<tenzu> hamo: 校内邮件系统隔三差五down掉, 我觉得碉堡了
<roylez> kingbo: 十八子作
<kingbo> roylez: 呵呵，没明白
<roylez> kingbo: 砧板
<hamo> roylez: 你活都干完了...我才刚开始干啊
<kingbo> roylez: 还是不明白:'(
<roylez> kingbo: 平板啊
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 某些Excel文件用OpenOffice打开老是提示选择筛选 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368916 大部份Excel文件都能正常打开，某些Excel文件用OpenOffice打开老是提示“选择筛选”如图 [img] Attachment: 计机081.png [/img] 可是选择哪很多个都不能正常打开，正常应该选择哪个才对？具体产生这种现象的是 …
<roylez> kingbo: 你不是求推荐么
<nyfair> ipad呗
<kingbo> roylez: 想炒股＋编程，有这样子的么
<hamo> kingbo: 山寨平板，平板中的战斗板
<hamo> kingbo: 去金融搞IT
<kingbo> nyfair: 那个是贵人的吧
<nyfair> 买个笔电，改装成平板
<kingbo> hamo: 有样品推荐不？
<hamo> kingbo: 等我找找啊
<kingbo> nyfair: 想法很好，可是那台是公家的
<kingbo> roylez: 十八子作是个商场？
<hamo> kingbo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13883114883
<[ub]> hamo ⇪ ti: 双核1.5G安卓Android 4.0全志A10平板电脑7寸5点触摸电容屏送软件-淘宝网
<hamo> [ub]: 小k，你不厚道，又改名字
<kingbo> hamo: 收到，先看看适合不适合我
<nyfair> hamo:快把你的bot丢进来pk她
<hamo> nyfair: 他们总欺负我的bot
<[ub]> hamo, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<roylez> tenzu: 邮件不能全部转去gmail么？
<roylez> tenzu: 18摸的邮件都被我全转去gmail了
<hamo> roylez: 牛主席...
<tenzu> roylez: tju邮箱的设置了转发
<roylez> tenzu: 这不就是了么
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 你现在戴绿帽子了嘛
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 大白天见鬼
<roylez> tenzu: 神马18摸confidential的，全给google了...
<roylez> ghosTM55: 大白天见鬼
<tenzu> roylez: NTU邮箱我也在用
<hamo> ghosTM55: 大白天见鬼
<ghosTM55> -_-|||
<CyrusYzGTt> ..最後一個 linux版本的 flash-plugin出來了。。
<roylez> tenzu: NTU的也可以给google
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位對着 ghosTM55 唾口水
<gobot_hamo>  hi! holmes.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 亲，你来啦...
<gobot_hamo>  hi! hamo
<nyfair> gobot_hamo: hi hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! nyfair
<tenzu> roylez: ntu的只是为了以前项目上联系, 以后考虑挪做他用
<ghosTM55> 我现在难得冒泡一次，你们为什么要这样对我
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 为啥老不来?
<roylez> tenzu: hku的都被转去gmail了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 创业，忙
<tenzu> roylez: 我还弄了个备用gmail
<tenzu> ghosTM55: NB大了, 开始创业了, 以后就是招小蜜和包二奶
<roylez> tenzu: +1
<roylez> tenzu: 吓尿了 http://i.imgur.com/9KWbl.jpg
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 恩，我只对男人有兴趣
<jyfl987> tenzu: 人生不就这点追求么
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 膜拜一下
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你创业了么?
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 哈哈华
<tenzu> roylez: 真像blue point那个游泳池
<imtxc> gobot_hamo: 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  imtxc : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<cnhezhong> 哎
<imtxc> gobot_hamo: hi 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  imtxc : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<cnhezhong> 牡丹花下死，做鬼也风流。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 没有 我没钱 也做不了老板
<imtxc> gobot_hamo: hi hamo 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  imtxc : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<ghosTM55> gobot_hamo: 你喜欢你主人吗
<gobot_hamo>  hi! ghosTM55
<ghosTM55> gobot_hamo: 问你喜欢不喜欢
<gobot_hamo>  hi! ghosTM55
<ghosTM55> 囧
<jyfl987> 额 扎克伯格来上海了
<hamo> 额
<jyfl987> 哪个去做一票？
<roylez> hamo: 蛋蛋都踢过，哥也过把瘾
<hamo> roylez: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-216659-1.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 警惕开源代码库中的安全隐患 - 开源时讯 LUPA开源社区
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我给你在首都这边放风
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我不也在帝都么 额
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 去绑了扎克伯格吧
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那你去 我断后
<huntxu> ghosTM55: 姚總好
<imtxc> 改天也做个bot
<roylez> palomino|working: https://imgur.com/a/qzcrf
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y my wolf friend, Yuki - Imgur
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/CJAm4.jpg
<roylez> hamo: 这是松鼠大作战
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/QwxHd.jpg
<hamo> roylez: 被墙了这个？
<hamo> roylez: 访问不能啊
<roylez> hamo: 蹦过去
<roylez> huntxu tenzu adam8157 猫球 ！
<roylez> huntxu: tenzu adam8157 https://cuteoverload.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/1effc.jpg?w=560
<huntxu> 明明是黑貓警長
<roylez> huntxu: 我找不到他的嘴巴
<roylez> huntxu: 鼻子也看不见
<huntxu> roylez: 那是你沒有想象力
<mofaph> 我想申请一个 edu 邮箱，现在有哪个学校能够注册呢？
<jyfl987> mofaph: 搭车一个
<tenzu> roylez: 我怎么想到了angry birds
<PKY2W> 这是个愤怒的小猫了
 * adam8157 咩的, 美国boss催我写文档...
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...跟美国boss都勾搭上了...
<ofan> hamo: 吃醋了
<ofan> ?
<roylez> adam8157: 糕手，米国人都粘上了
<hamo> ofan ...
<nyfair> ntr满载
<jyfl987> 阿蛋俯身献花
<hamo> ...
<jyfl987> roylez: 我用你的id玩游戏 你不会怪我吧
<ofan> ...
<ofan> lol
<roylez> jyfl987: 我诅咒你
<jyfl987> roylez: 玩游戏而已 怕啥 我又不玩人妖号
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • virtual box 无法安装12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368921 我用的dell n4030，ubuntu10.04的系统，虚拟机VIRTUAL BOX，无法安装ubuntu12.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingdan — 2012-03-28 10:45
<jyfl987> 靠 ff突然所有文字都消失了
<jyfl987> 这是font server挂掉的标志么 额
<ofan> 用chrome
<jyfl987> 好像是他自己在升级
<SaorUicnext>  /topic
<SaorUicnext> 0-0
<imtxc> zer4tul: ~
<roylez> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/65ed3b94jw1dre575eu4og.gif
<zer4tul> @_@
<jyfl987> http://ancomment.com/  这个恶搞  HN评论生成器
<[ub]> jyfl987,啥网址y AnComment.com
<nyfair> btw, what's HN?
<[ub]> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 缺少init.h文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368922 因为工作需要要在Linux下编译一个单片机驱动，需要Linux\init.h文件，但是现在缺少了，这个怎么办？自己建立？还是要配置个环境？新手求教啊～～！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 j289315973 — 2012-03-28 11:03
<imtxc> 有没有不和supertab冲突的vim的insert模式emacs键绑定的插件呢
<moska> MeaCulpa: read var &0<&- 是啥意思
<imtxc> moska: 。。。
<moska> imtxc: 你解释下呗
<moska> imtxc: echo kk>test;cat<test &0>/dev/null
<imtxc> moska: 你看shell 的书 第一章便是
<moska> imtxc: 哦
 * gfrog 伸手党好讨厌的说。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 踩死？
<imtxc> 我？
<imtxc> zer4tul: 发给你简历号就可以么？
<moska> echo dd /dev/null<2 &2<1 我只是试试这样写有什么效果而已，
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有啥 nibble级的内存设备？
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • libreoffice和librecad http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368925 他俩不是一家的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu--OS — 2012-03-28 11:38
 * kingbo 上网搜了一下，arm装linux还是很有难度，不晓得有几个玩成功的
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: Why do you say the last final version of flash-plugin for linux, do you mean they won't upgrade flash-plugin for linux in future?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..求翻譯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: patent troll, level 999  http://jandan.net/2012/03/28/apple-sony-4-others-sued.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 碉堡专利诉讼：苹果、Sony、HTC等五巨头同时被告
<jyfl987> roylez: 如果你宣称自己拥有地球 就可以向全球开战了
<roylez> jyfl987: 你很闲呢
<jyfl987> roylez: 和你一样
<bluebear720> 有没有适合小孩子的Ubuntu分支
<root_____> w
<root_____> hi all
<[ub]> root_____, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<hamo> kingbo: ARM装linux还有难度？
<mayli> hamo: 无
<mayli> bluebear720: edubuntu
<ofan_> 有难度
<ofan_> 要编译
<kingbo> hamo: 嗯，没找到象样的资料
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新管理器提示之前版本内核的更新……请问什么情况这是 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368927 俄……我之前升级了内核为3.2.0-15, 问题为何更新管理器会提示3.0.0-17的kernel的升级提示？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 若刃流火 — 2012-03-28 12:02
<ofan_> game time!
<imtxc> kingbo: arm不装linux 还装啥
<ofan_> win8
<kingbo> imtxc: 是我理解错误了？好象平板最脑大多是arm构架的，不好弄系统
<gfrog> imtxc: 装win8
<imtxc> win8好使不
<ofan_> 好屎
<imtxc> ....
<nyfair> 好屎极了
<imtxc> 谁屎过
<nyfair> ofan_屎过，吖哈哈
<ofan_> nyfair: 看你屎过
<nyfair> ofan_: 你口味太重了
<bluebear720>  
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox浏览多图片论坛内容时，cpu占100%，风扇狂转 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368928 firefox版本：11.0，系统ubuntu 12.04 unity 症状：浏览一些论坛如太平洋电脑网，中关村等网页或论坛看一些电脑最新消息，评测，以及逛论坛时，一有图片，或者多开几个标签页cpu就100%占用，风扇狂转，cpu温度彪到跟 …
 * kingbo 求推荐：平板　3G wifi 能装linux(不要安卓，可以达到开发图形软件功能）
 * kingbo Tizen还没发展起来。。。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: debian好debian妙 debian呱呱叫
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你在公司不是fedora嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 对 懒得折腾某几个内部软件
<zer4tul> adam8157: ？意思是fedora能用这几个软件，debian不能？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 不是, 内部软件, 有yum的repo, 懒得转deb
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于conky的几个问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368929 Arch gnome3 官方源里面有一个conky的包，然后AUR里面也有conky-lua、conky-cli……应该装哪个包？ 需求是要显示磁盘、CPU使用情况、还有温度……要显示温度的话是不是还要安装sensor？ 我的壁纸是纯色的，中间就一个logo，所以conky想要“霸气”一点，有 …
<zer4tul> adam8157: 囧
<manxiaqu> 。。这个是。。
<roylez> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4ec37345jw1drekxnmbidj.jpg
<zer4tul> roylez: 没看懂
<roylez> zer4tul: 小孩子看不懂正常
<manxiaqu> 这个是聊天的吧
<manxiaqu> ??
<Evanescence> Linux 下有什么办法把 播放器 的视频输出到 电视机么?
<Evanescence> 要独立输出的
<zer4tul> manxiaqu: 啥哦？
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 没看懂
<zer4tul> Evanescence: $DISPLAY 不能满足需求么？
<ofan_> Evanescence: hdmi,vga
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 比如,你在用VLC播放器, 我想把VLC的视频 输出到 电视.
<manxiaqu> 额，第一次用这个，不大清楚情况
<zer4tul> Evanescence: $DISPLAY应该可以吧
<Evanescence> zer4tul: $DISPLAY 怎么弄?
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 还需要一些连接线之类的吧?
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 一定的
<fhmdgxs> 做个桌面扩展 把播放器放那边
<Evanescence> 我家的电视机是 老式的那种三个插头的
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 搞转接线
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 从电脑的VGA 转成 TV 的?
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 嗯
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 那关于$DISPLAY 要怎么设置?
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 我现在的$DISPLAY 是:0
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 最简单的办法是扩展屏，然后拖过去
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 不用设置任何东西
<Evanescence> 扩展屏应该和显卡之类的有关系吧? 我搜过,
<Evanescence> 显卡的设置界面有这种扩展
<Evanescence> 我的是AMD的
<zer4tul> Evanescence: xrandr
<Evanescence> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1920
<Evanescence> DFP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Evanescence> CRT1 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 476mm x 268m
<manxiaqu> l
<Evanescence> 你是说用xrandr 来设置 ?
<manxiaqu> command
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么ubuntu11.10工作区会变来变去？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368934 每次刚装好ubuntu11.10时，工作区是上下左右，两排四个，但是再开机重启后就变成了一排四个……这是为什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yifanW — 2012-03-28 13:01
<manxiaqu> ///
 * gfrog 惨了，把fedora16升级到fedora17，结果rpmdb坏掉了。。。 这货怎么修复啊。
<iFvwm> gfrog: bs. lol
<manxiaqu> tenzu
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 找到了,最下面examples里好像有
<manxiaqu> 请教以下输入命令的位置是在哪里啊
<zer4tul> gfrog: 默哀
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 嗯，用xrandr设置。我一直这么用
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ...額。。 先 yum makecache
<MeaCulpa> hahaha
 * MeaCulpa 终于见到了膝盖中了一箭的那个妹子
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 市场上一般 的 转成 旧电视机 那种三个插口的 转换器 要多少啊? 去买一个, 这样别人就不用占着我的电脑看视频了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 然後 rpm -q --justdb
<gfrog> iFvwm: zer
<gfrog> iFvwm: CyrusYzGTt 搞定了， rm /var/lib/rpm/__* && rpm --builddb
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 哦
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 不过yum依旧报告升级不能。。。有俩包依赖rpmlib
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 重裝 rpm* yum*
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 這是最簡單的犯法
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 這是最簡單的方法
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 多谢，尝试中
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 然後用yum前最好 yum makecache 然後 yum check-update。。再繼續你的習慣
<xiaojian> hi
<[ub]> xiaojian, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<xiaojian> 额
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: check-update是干嘛的？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 就是檢查有木有更新或者升級
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。。。
<xiaojian> 。
<reply> 那个是aptitude还是apt-get的命令？
<reply> b
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 這個可以用來檢測包是否存在。也是db的一部分
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你射中的？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 太残忍 太变态了。
<imtxc> kk: 哈 你来了啊
<imtxc> kk: 你跟蛤蟆的bot是什么关系？
<xiaojian> 额，为什么我的命令都是 unknown command
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: fedora大版本升级真是够麻烦，一点都不平滑
<imtxc> xiaojian: 嘛命令？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..用preupgrade升級大版本的路過
<xiaojian> msg
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..用preupgrade-cli 升級大版本的路過
<imtxc> gfrog: 直接找你boss 反映
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这货会减少痛苦嘛？
<gfrog> imtxc: 我boss不管这事情
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 版本升级弱爆了 arch路过
<imtxc> gfrog: 或者找贵公司有关部门
<imtxc> gfrog: 谁弄的让谁帮你升
<gfrog> imtxc: 他们的作风是拖过13个月万事大吉
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯，不過升級完要檢查 有木有 rpmsave|new 還有 boot要有足夠的空間下載包
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ..好吧
<imtxc> ....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
 * gfrog 做yum这帮xx，把ctrl-c的异常一起干掉了，擦，弱爆了
<find_it> 我的ubuntu下面的面板显示不出来了怎么办啊？
<doorxp> pthread 怎么让一个方法在主线程里面运行?
<find_it> 新建面板跟原始面板不一样，运行的程序在上面不显示。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 額，話說yum翻譯出錯了。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 交patch
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 木有權限。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 提bug的时候一起交
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 或者发到maillist
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 算了。上次f10的時候提交的/wget翻譯問題到f16都木有解決。。
<gebjgd> ps vita 看起来真不错
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 他们的风格就是拖过13个月万事大吉嘛，没办法。。。
<gebjgd> 还是arm 4核心的 装上android 能打电话了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: gfrog fedora那发行版不咋地
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你也该换arch了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 或者debian
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ..額，，arch不會用
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 有wiki
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ debian每次升級內核，我遇到都會kernel panic
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 跟gentoo一樣wiki寫得不夠詳細
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: stable?
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ testing
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 谁让你用testing的
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ stable遇到過兩次，，後來就用fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ..
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: archwiki还不详细 哦对了你不会英文
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ bingo
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: debian只用unsable的飘过
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: unstable
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: debian要么stable 要么就unstable
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 其实没啥
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: testing还是忘记吧
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..好吧，，我繼續fedora
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我也继续fedora。。。 filesystem这个包装不上。。 惨了。
<jtshs256> 今天这么多 fc 用户在啊……聊聊 systemd 吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> jtshs256§ systemd很簡單不用聊
<gebjgd> jtshs256: 非fc用户照样systemd
<jtshs256> 貌似 systemd 调用 udev 不会创建 /dev/root 的链接……
<gfrog> jtshs256: fc是神马？ fibre-channel嘛？
<gebjgd> gfrog: 他以为 fedora 还叫 fedora core
<jtshs256> gfrog: fedora core
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥不debian了
<gfrog> gebjgd: jtshs256 真土鳖，fedora从7开始就没core关键字了。
<jtshs256> gfrog: 习惯了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，测试upstream，你总不能让我拿debian测吧
<fhmdgxs> 21:34 < gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: testing还是忘记吧
<fhmdgxs> 21:34 < CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..好吧，，我繼續fedora
<fhmdgxs> 21:35 < gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我也继续fedora。。。 filesystem这个包装不上。。
<fhmdgxs>                惨了。
<fhmdgxs> 21:35 -!- hers [~yuan@fedora/hers] has quit [Ping timeout: 272 seconds]
<fhmdgxs> 21:35 < jtshs256> 今天这么多 fc 用户在啊……聊聊 systemd 吧……
<adam8157> gfrog: o
<fhmdgxs> 21:35 -!- ypwong [~anthony@119.17.160.130] has quit [Ping timeout: 246 seconds]
<kk> fhmdgxs:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<gfrog> jtshs256: 每年俩版本，从7到17，你这习惯够长的，5年了都
<adam8157> kk 上
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 好樣的
<reply> fc自从启用了Gnome3
<jtshs256> gfrog: 最关键可以少打几个字 :-\
<reply> 就转战debian了
 * adam8157 op
 * adam8157 op能看到+q用户说的话...赶紧deop
<gfrog> jtshs256: 你可以说f15/f16/f17，虽然看起来像战斗机
<jtshs256> gfrog: ……
<fhmdgxs> f117
<CyrusYzGTt> f22
<gebjgd> f**k
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 数学题，多少年以后fedora会发布隐形战机版本？ lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 我在用f16 x86_64
<tenzu> 有人找我?
<jtshs256> 好吧，那么 dracut 呢……这玩意做出的 initramfs 加载时总会刷屏……
<fhmdgxs> (117-now)/2?
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我怎么查询“rpmlib(X-CheckUnifiedSystemdir)” 这种货是哪个包提供的？ rpm按照文件算依赖这个真是太fz了
<jtshs256> 罢了，继续用土鳖的 openrc+fbsplash……
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ rpm -qf /path就可以查找，例如 rpm -qf /usr/lib64/flash-plugin 就會出現 flash-plugin.rpm
<hamo> adam8157: 帽帽借我带带呗？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 但是这玩意看起来不像个文件名，倒像是个代号或者别名之类的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 也可以查找某個文件夾有多少個 rpm填充的
<gfrog> hamo: 你要绿帽帽？
<hamo> gfrog: 我要蛋蛋那帽子...
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 蛋蛋那帽子=套套
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<fvw> imtxc: hi
<hamo> roylez: 主席，求福利...
<roylez> hamo: 毒孃那边很闲？
<hamo> roylez: 困了...
<hamo> roylez: 福利一下精神精神
<roylez> hamo: =我找个重口的 。。。
<hamo> ...
 * gfrog 尼玛Fedora 太暴力了。 Fedora 17 will locate the entire base operating system in /usr. The directories /bin, /sbin, /lib, /lib64 will only be symlinks
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac318831/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 看看日本女生的校裙到底有多齐13！ - AcFun.tv
 * gfrog 以后就没/{bin,sbin,lib,lib64}了
<roylez> gfrog: 这个，可以的
<gfrog> roylez: 难道lsb又更新了？
<roylez> hamo gfrog http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac319059/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 国外29岁宅男涉嫌长期频繁强奸少女和汪星人被捕 - AcFun.tv
<roylez> gfrog: 帮我告诉G狗，外国好危险，早点回来
<gfrog> roylez: 这个，对岸跟我朝是一个国家吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 早就知道了
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这么干好处是神马？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不清楚，你看 future list
<roylez> gfrog: 两个
<hamo> roylez: 好重口...
<hamo> gfrog: 求future list link
<gfrog> hamo: 找到这个http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/TheCaseForTheUsrMerge
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y freedesktop.org - Software/systemd/TheCaseForTheUsrMerge
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10系统怎样可以连接查看windows系统服务器的共享文件呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368937 请问各位高手，、 我是一个初学者，请问一下我用ubuntu 11.10系统怎样可以连接查看windows系统服务器里面的共享文件呢？希望能得到高手的指点帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 静夜思520 — 2012-03-28 13:52
 * hamo git.kernel.org挂了？
<roylez> gfrog: http://lists.busybox.net/pipermail/busybox/2010-December/074114.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Understanding the bin, sbin, usr/bin , usr/sbin split
 * hamo fedora就是傻X
<roylez> hamo: 这个，谈不上傻呢。你看看我发的那个链接
<adam8157> gfrog: 还不是因为systemd不能拆分那些 cc hamo
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/UsrMove
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Features/UsrMove - FedoraProject
<gfrog> adam8157: systemd也不怎么样嘛，是不是他们在一坨烂方案里好不容易挑了这么一个稍微不是那么太烂的？
<hamo> gfrog: 难道再以后/下那些符号链也不要了？
<hamo> gfrog: 我觉得他们是从一坨烂方案中选了一个最烂的..反正已经烂了，就烂到底吧...cc adam8157
 * hamo fedora绝对是一群不折腾会死星人控制的
<gfrog> hamo: 不太清楚。。。 哈哈
<gfrog> hamo: 原来用那一坨难道不是最烂的？
<hewenjia> 如何收藏聊天室啊，我第一次用Ubuntu
<nyfair> hamo: 不被吐槽会死星人你好，我来吐槽你啦
<hamo> gfrog: 没有最烂，只有更烂...经过半年的思考，他们终于又想到了比原来还烂的方案...
 * hamo lol
<gfrog> hamo: 看来你还没理解fedora的精髓，fedora往死里折腾是为了RHEL不折腾
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 有那么烂么...两个大喷子
<gfrog> hamo: 没有fedora在前边趟路踩地雷，你敢在RHEL上用systemd嘛？
<nyfair> gfrog: 我童鞋最近在rhel上搞cuda，被这个distro折腾死啦
 * hamo 好吧，看了 roylez 的链接，觉得这还真是个历史遗留问题了...
<hamo> adam8157: 话说我记得上次不是还有用户发起个投票求systemd的作者不要再折腾了么？
<jtshs256> 关键是贱兔systemd的维护者很不负责，出了bug就跟维护udev的家伙踢皮球……
 * gfrog 去年fedora那两个要统一系统日志格式的哥们呢？ 还有动静木有了？
<roylez> hamo: 帽子党折腾目录结构是出了名的
<jtshs256> gnome 就带着被 systemd 坑了吧……现在就有不少 systemd only 的 feature 了……
 * gfrog oops， fedora rawhide竟然都是f18的tag了，f17不算rawhide了嘛。。。
<nyfair> 这年头流行直接飚版本号
<gebjgd> nyfair: cuda快过时了
<Patrick_DJ> nyfair: correct.
<gebjgd> nyfair: 该上opencl了
<hamo> gfrog: 好像是说一旦开始发布版本了，rawhide就跳到下一个去了
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 那个syslog的变动更该喷啊
<nyfair> gebjgd: 窃以为这两个都恶心
<gfrog> hamo: 但是还木发布呢不是。。。
<gebjgd> nyfair: opencl起码不挑平台
<gebjgd> nyfair: 比cuda强
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<hamo> gfrog: alpha, beta, rc神马的貌似都叫发布...
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，我也觉得该喷，不过syslog确实不咋地
<gfrog> hamo: 好吧
 * adam8157 今天好忙
<nyfair> 现在基于cuda的毕竟多，opencl的凤毛麟角
<gebjgd> nyfair: cuda的都做臭了
<gebjgd> nyfair: 2008年就开始了 现在搞opencl才是正当年
<nyfair> gebjgd: 大大饶了我这文科生吧，这两货我一看就头大啊
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，发图片了
<roylez> iFvwm: 神早
 * Cherrot 神的名字真多
<zer4tul> nyfair: 学啥的？
<nyfair> zer4tul: history
<gebjgd> nyfair: 学真孙子
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你就能混个少将了
<nyfair> 一师是个好学校
<zer4tul> nyfair: 你强悍……
<nyfair> 对我来讲，学点正则处理文档就够了
<roylez> adam8157: 利趣 橙香拿铁 真是个坑爹的玩意。没喝过味道这么诡异的饮料
<adam8157> roylez: 这种东西你也喝...
<nyfair> adam8157: 你也喝过了？
<adam8157> roylez: 没, 看名字就坑爹 我倒是喝过雀巢的瓶装拿铁, 那个不错
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/VJoQh.png
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 除了gnome terminal之外，还有什么terminal可以用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368942 除了gnome terminal之外，还有什么terminal可用？ 至少在功能上不弱于gnome terminal的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 21grams — 2012-03-28 14:28
<hamo> roylez: adam8157 都是喝咖啡的温拿啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 最近饼干换了, 好吃多了 cc gfrog
<roylez> hamo: http://www.dailydot.com/news/pinterest-steve-amazon-spammer-tells-all/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Daily Dot | A Pinterest spammer tells all
<roylez> adam8157: 称两斤寄过来
<gfrog> adam8157: 换成神马了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 看看去
<adam8157> gfrog: 大铁盒那个啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。 那不是味多美的饼干嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 都吃够了
<adam8157> gfrog: 比以前康师傅和奥利奥好吃 我觉得
<gfrog> adam8157: 奥利奥好吃！
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<roylez> gfrog: 国内饼干就没一个好吃的
<gfrog> adam8157: ubuntu用郁闷了，晚上重装。。。。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog debian是正道啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实是kde不争气
<adam8157> gfrog: debian好debian妙debian呱呱叫
<roylez> gfrog: 蛋蛋要从帽子叛逃？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋你现在在呱呱叫耶
<gfrog> roylez: 说不好哦
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/consumer-tip-significant-adjustment-of-the-overseas-purchase-transfer-tariffs.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 消费提示：海外购、转运、关税方面的重大调整 » 什么值得买
<roylez> adam8157: 还有一票在路上，nnnnnnd
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04倒计时牌（测试中） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368951 <a href="http：//www.ubuntu.com"> <img src="https：//wiki.ubuntu.com/JohnBaer/PreciseCountDownBanner？action=AttachFile&do=get&target=PreciseRememberCountdown300x211.png" alt="Precise 300x211 Countdown Banner" width="300" height="211" /> </a> <a href=”http://www.ubuntu.com”> <img src=”https://wiki.ubuntu.com …
<adam8157> roylez: 擦 你造反吧
<hamo> roylez: 从18M搞两台服务器出来玩玩...
<imtxc> 下午去瞅瞅宣讲会
<gfrog> roylez: hamo 求z10
<roylez> gfrog: z你妹，我都没摸过
<gfrog> roylez: 贵司帝都研究院大厅里就有一台嘛，我都摸了半天
<roylez> hamo: 度娘机器那么多，少两台没人知道。给我打包寄一台z来
<adam8157> roylez: 快递两台z series过来
<adam8157> gfrog: 多大
<hamo> roylez: 我上周下机房貌似还真没看到z系列的...我度穷，买不起
<roylez> hamo: 那。。。power也行，必须是买了Linux on Power licence的
<imtxc> hamo: 帮忙内推下简历  求面。。。
<roylez> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> 下午还去360宣讲会看看去
<imtxc> 邪门了，网上投的简历连一个电话都没接到 估计3月份大家都招够人了。
<hamo> imtxc: 简历发过来吧
<imtxc> hamo: 从网上投了啊已经
<imtxc> hamo: 简历编号：1451728
<hamo> imtxc: 我度貌似是网申了就不能内推了...公司要省钱
<imtxc> hamo: 省钱？
<hamo> imtxc: 所谓内推，其实就是自己人帮着收集简历，你都投了，就不用自己人了，也就不用发奖金了...
<hamo> imtxc: 小盆宇，内推成了是要给推荐人发奖金的
<imtxc> 呃。。
<imtxc> 是不是弄不成会给推荐人抹黑啊
<hamo> imtxc: 这事你的细问人贩子 adam8157
<roylez> hamo: 毒孃果然毒
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 你们不是？
<adam8157> hamo: 黄牌警告
<imtxc> hamo: 哦啊 那我就等着吧。
<roylez> hamo: 红牌警告
 * hamo 红牌还警告... lol
<imtxc> ..++
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 那话说完了我就觉得要被踢...
<roylez> hamo: 别提醒我啊，我好久没看足球了
<imtxc> hamo: 如果这样省钱的话，那就意思是贵公司内推了的更难进了。
 * adam8157 今天晚上前半夜看CBA 后半夜看欧冠
<hamo> imtxc: 不会...抓个人才过来比那点奖金更值钱
<roylez> CBA都看，真是不挑食.....
<imtxc> adam8157: 不然呢
<roylez> 还不如看肥橙勿扰
 * adam8157 尼码"龙腾盛世" 俗暴了 cc gfrog
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 总决赛火气大 值得看
<adam8157> g
<adam8157> gfrog: $1b的活动
<roylez> adam8157: 剩世剩世
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪写的？
 * adam8157 又尼码去朝阳, 官老爷的腿脚能动动不
 * imtxc 找着媳妇应该就不说什么值得看了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: eng-china
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 去朝阳干吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 玩儿
<hamo> adam8157: 啥面基活动？
<adam8157> hamo: rh的
<imtxc> adam8157: 贵公司中午饭是在楼下俏江南吃？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不去那种低档餐厅
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧
<imtxc> 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你用神马pdf阅读器？
<adam8157> gfrog: evince
<gfrog> adam8157: 打开那个倒霉邀请函没问题嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我用okular打开之后中文显示不出来
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊 还要打开? 我的mutt直接给转成纯文本了
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 犇
<adam8157> gfrog: 试了下 毫无问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，那我就不发邮件骂人了
<adam8157> gfrog: application/pdf; pdftotext -enc UTF-8 %s /dev/stdout; copiousoutput
<iFvwm> nnnd pdf外挂注释的，谁知道有好用的。
<iFvwm> 合并导出的pdf，别巨大的就行。
<adam8157> gfrog: poppler-data 这玩儿装上试试
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋，你又忽悠别人。
<adam8157> iFvwm: momo
<iFvwm> 这包，基本不需要了。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 是么 为啥
<LeithWong> ：:q
<gfrog> adam8157: iFvwm 果然好了。
<iFvwm> 不必须了。不看gb2312的pdf
<adam8157> iFvwm: 挡不住别人给你发啊
<iFvwm> 就一些旧的小说，才是gb的
 * gfrog 竟然是用 Adobe Illustrator CS3这玩意做的，尼玛
 * gfrog 这帮土鳖
<roylez> iFvwm: 打印机打印出来，外挂任何手写注释无限兼容
<hamo> gfrog: ...pat pat
<iFvwm> roylez: 邮寄一台打印机来吧。
<roylez> gfrog: 人家是温拿好不好，你买得起么
<adam8157> gfrog: 给你发pdf就不错了 hamo 度娘用啥
<hamo> adam8157: 不用想...doc   cc gfrog
<iFvwm> 今天都不带尾巴了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱们那些行政的貌似发odt比较多
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
<roylez> iFvwm: 找 hamo ，他们那里硬件多到用不了
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<iFvwm> 昨天有人把蛋蛋尾巴踢了的。记得。
<iFvwm> hamo: 有针式打印机没。
<hamo> iFvwm: 没这搞基玩意...
<hamo> iFvwm: 高级玩意
<iFvwm> 。。。
<roylez> hamo: .......
 * hamo 嚓...gaoji 居然默认是搞基
<iFvwm> 你这词组。很赞啊。 hamo
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: 你打这个词很多啊....
<iFvwm> 难怪是蛤蟆
 * adam8157 蛤蟆出柜了
<hamo> roylez: 都是用来评论你们的...cc adam8157 gfrog
<roylez> hamo: 跟基友交流太频繁了？
<iFvwm> adam8157: lol
<roylez> hamo: 你真能耐 http://i.imm.io/kmx5.png
 * gfrog 妈的，这次不会再在车上趴2小时吧。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 这次3个小时.. cc adam8157
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7167d407gw1dreed4j7e9j.jpg
 * imtxc 果然集体邀请面基
<imtxc> gfrog: 谁那么厉害  3个小时 还是在车上
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦弥陀佛
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 不想去了。。。 反正也没啥奖品
<gfrog> adam8157: 不如翘班出去骑车
<imtxc> 是啊是啊
<iFvwm> 妹子才喜欢骑车。。
<gfrog> iFvwm: 还有这说法？ 所以才骑车出去找妹子
<fhmdgxs> 难道是生理问题
<iFvwm> 有些车子坐垫上，有特殊装备。嘎嘛肯定熟悉这套路。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • acrobat9 打开加密的pdf提示SSL error，安装证书以后也一样 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368957 ubuntu 11.04 64位，使用acrobat9 打开加密的pdf提示SSL error，按照提示输入acroread -installCertificate doc.abc.com 443下载并且安装证书以后，再打开pdf还是一样的提示，好像找不到证书。 各位大侠有人碰到 …
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ 上了FTTH, 电驴全部low-id鸟
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa_: 就你害人的。我的etkey失效了。重新生成，还说重复的guid。
<iFvwm> 没xp了。
<iFvwm> nnnnd MeaCulpa
<iFvwm> 越来越不象话了。
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: :)
<roylez> adam8157: 今天饼干好吃不？
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 高手不在乎XP
<adam8157> roylez: 可以
<roylez> adam8157: 搞基饼干啊
<iFvwm> 你的etkey在什么目录下？ MeaCulpa_
<adam8157> roylez: 你咋学蛤蟆
<iFvwm> xp没。烧人都烧不死。
<roylez> adam8157: ... 上午10分钟就把工作做完，无聊到现在
<iFvwm> adam8157: roylez 共鸣了。
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: ~/.etwolf/etmain
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 我去测试FTTH的ping了
<iFvwm> 可居然是duplication guid
<iFvwm> ftth..没这
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 再生成一个
<MeaCulpa> key重复很正常，只要名字一样吧？
<MeaCulpa> 我的win和lin用的一个key啊
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 220 ping, 不错... 晚上再看看如何
<iFvwm> 生成很多个了。估计nick被挂原来老的etkey上，绑定了。
<iFvwm> ping哪里。
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: jay1
<MeaCulpa_> 电信的FTTH...我电驴全部low id了...
<MeaCulpa_> 哎，看来国人是迅雷惯了
<imtxc> ftth带宽多少
<iFvwm> 记得上次又安装了mldonkey，不是low id。
 * MeaCulpa_ 家里网络第一次升级，64k=>7M, 上行2M, high id; 第二此升级，7M=>2M, 上行512 ， 第三次，2M => 4M. 这次，4M => 20M 上行512 电驴全部挂掉
<iFvwm> 我不要电信了。要拆机。
<iFvwm> 换isp
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 也许吧，有空了我换一套mldonkey端口玩玩
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 不要，现在ping不错~~
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 操机比A片重要
<iFvwm> 反正我的，难得到3xx
<MeaCulpa_> low id能忍
<iFvwm> 3xx就流畅了的。打hardcore
<MeaCulpa_> 我找机会shotgun了，M97
<iFvwm> 别人熟悉了我，经常用刀子来追。那些死家伙。
<jyfl987> iFvwm: 额 3xx
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你忘了纳粹怎么说来着 给青年丰富的娱乐 让他们忘记政治
<MeaCulpa_> ..
<MeaCulpa_> 完了
<MeaCulpa_> 光猫断了
<MeaCulpa_> 果然如传说中一般烂
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你在家打游戏呢？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 转换成天朝语境就是 增加下行，让大家沉迷于盗版电影 游戏中 , 砍掉上行，让个人发布信息困难
<iFvwm> 光，咣当，断了。 lol
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 测网速
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: bingo
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 不用测了，天朝速度
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于文本的判断 求助呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368959 有2个日记文本， 一个是a.log： hello .......... .......... error:......... 另一个是b.log： hello .......... .......... complete....... 其中日记中error表示有错 想请教怎么用if...else...语句根据文本中有无error这一行输出right和wrong呢？只输出right或者wrong，没额外输出。 …
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: jay1.can-fa.com:27960?
<iFvwm>  我也来ping下
<fyodor_> iFvwm: 眼花了
<iFvwm> fyodor_: 啥
<fyodor_> 我说我眼花了
<iFvwm> 。换一个眼睛
<iFvwm> 64 bytes from 8.9.4.227: icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=285 ms
<iFvwm> 这样的速度，打小白，可以笑死了。
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: ee
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 神，晚上好
<iFvwm> cfy_away`: 。你夜猫子啊。现在起床了。
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 完蛋了
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: mldonkey永远low id了，换端口也不行
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 哈哈
 * iFvwm 发现一个极不好的习惯，要躲的时候，手自动就去按r。
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 学校做个 小东西
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 别人用51
<fhmdgxs> 为啥叫神？？
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 我们组用了atmega128a爽死咯
<iFvwm> cfy_away`: 那东西便宜啊。
<roylez> cfy_away`: 单词
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: atmega128a还便宜？
<iFvwm> 有钱的组
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 不止几块钱啊
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: ..............
<iFvwm> 我说51那
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 哦。这个意思。。
<iFvwm> 128a你的多少钱
<cfy_away`> roylez: 昨天漏了。。今天的。。。也没好。。
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 60RMB吧
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: PING jay1.clan-fa.com (8.9.4.227) 56(84) bytes of data.
<MeaCulpa_> 64 bytes from 8.9.4.227: icmp_req=1 ttl=47 time=212 ms
<iFvwm> 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: M9
<roylez> cfy_away`: 蠢肥丫，背单词去
<iFvwm> 我居然以为是2x块的。。。。。。60.。。
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 核心板啊
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 如果光猫不经常断线，我就忍了
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 芯片可能是这个价格吧
<adam8157> cfy_away`: 电子书做好了么
<cfy_away`> roylez: 明白主席。。。
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa_: 。我这也快。只是，，，这没安装et
<cfy_away`> adam8157: 你要电子书干啥？
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 我在家
<iFvwm> cfy_away`: 有钱人
<adam8157> cfy_away`: 帮主席问
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa_: 。。。 nnnnd 又炫耀
<cfy_away`> iFvwm: 没钱。。
 * MeaCulpa_ 幸好本人库存的片子足以引诱宅男慢速下载
<cfy_away`> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 你在說吾麼
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 当心身体...
<iFvwm> up 10 down 400
<iFvwm> .
<cfy_away`> .
<cfy_away> 继续挂irc
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 欧美的？
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 上行最高多少？
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋手持光明道具。威慑全场。
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 还用问，卡死512
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 上行也是20M, 限速512
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa_: 测试下？给我一个http。 lol
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 我早测过了，512
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 欧美的？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 欧美的？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 欧美的？
<iFvwm> 家藏宝库。
<kk> mugebjgd: .. ..
 * adam8157 ThinkPad 水货什么价?
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 几轮netcat 电信就卡掉我光猫了
<cfy_away> iFvwm: 直接拿盘过去拷贝嘛
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: yes
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 我也要。。
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 地址
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa_: isp省下流量，就是为了监控你。
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 我只爱欧美的
 * adam8157 求个tp水货淘宝店
<iFvwm> adam8157: 老的thinkpad?
<adam8157> iFvwm: 新的
<hamo> adam8157: 你要买？
<iFvwm> 。
<adam8157> hamo: 不买
 * hamo 帮好基友问的，准没跑....
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋手持光明道具。威慑蛤蟆。
<adam8157> http://store.taobao.com/shop/view_shop.htm?user_number_id=51063105
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 首页-MyThinkPad（那些靠谱并有爱的笔记本们）-笔记本电脑- 淘宝网
<adam8157> 美国，是一个水深火热的资本主义国家，人民生活水平很低，伟大的Lenovo公司在收购了IBM的PC业务之后，将社会主义的优越性充分带到了这片土地。为了让美国的劳苦大众们感受到社会主义的温暖，党的关怀以及共产主义的光芒，Lenovo公司在美国出售的ThinkPad机器价格只有中国国内售价的二分之一甚至三分之一。
<gfrog> adam8157: 搞macbook pro吧，tp水货没意思
<adam8157> gfrog: 我自己不习惯apple家的东西
<adam8157> gfrog: x220i下一代啥时候出啊
<samul> apple的东西好用
 * MeaCulpa_ 的光猫没有端口隐射功能...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：ubuntu 9.10 安装 rxvt-unicode 出现无法找到软件包的提示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368968 VMPlayer虚拟机，ubuntu 9.10 ，可以访问internet 刚刚学习，属于什么都不懂的情况，请帮忙，谢谢！ 执行命令： sudo apt-get install rxvt-u 返回提示： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 用过wiki.test嘛？ 这货怎么忽略格式原样输出一段文字？ pre的tag能用嘛？
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa_: .. 期待你开一个端口，给我转发。
<adam8157> gfrog: 用过, 不知道 应该可以
<iFvwm> pm-suspend-hybrid
<mugebjgd> iFvwm: 阿姨也好这口？
<mugebjgd> iFvwm: 没看出来
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，木有找到，用{{{  }}}这种格式符搞了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: wiki.test是啥格式?
<john_____> ~~
<gfrog> adam8157: MoinMoin
<john_____> 找不到上课的教室
<john_____> 郁闷完
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过不熟这种格式，俺弱，看完帮助总是记不住
<adam8157> gfrog: 凑合用吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 对于现在wiki遍地的情况我很无奈。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 到处都是文档
<adam8157> gfrog: 喜欢markdown
<gfrog> adam8157: 我拿markdown写过一阵子blog
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 我正在
 * imtxc 开饭
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我想要YLMF OS 5.0里面那个小鹤双拼 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368969 很好用啊，怎么弄啊。新手，对这些东西还不是很会弄，现在用的是UBUNTU11.1，我现在用全拼打字十分困难，求教了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 逗杀云 — 2012-03-28 16:54
<rocket>  大家好 ubuntu server 11.10安装完之后  怎么上网呀 有线的
<nyfair> rocket: 什么网路？
<rocket> 有线网络
<rocket> 装ubuntu11.04的时候插好网线就能上网了
<nyfair> rocket: 这么问吧，你windows上是怎么上网的
<rocket> 我不知道windows的
<rocket> 设置了/etc/network/interface  之后还是不行的 ，网线是好的 插在别的电脑上也可以上网的。
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 为什么卸载不了netbeans? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368970 在netbeans的安装目录下，运行./uninstall.sh，如图出现null，怎么卸载不了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jesse.zwd — 2012-03-28 17:13
<rocket>  nyfair: 装ubuntu11.04的时候插好网线就能上网了
<rocket> nyfair:设置了/etc/network/interface  之后还是不行的 ，网线是好的 插在别的电脑上也可以上网的。
<rocket>  nyfair:  是不是系统安装出现了问题？
<nyfair> rocket: 直接用11.10desktop能上网吗？
<rocket> nyfair:11.10 desktop 没有安装过
<rocket> 我的电脑是ubuntu 11.04 desktop
<nyfair> rocket: 其实经常在这里露脸的都没在用ubuntu
<rocket> nyfair:  哦哦
<rocket> 那有没有人装了ubuntu 11.10?
<stlifey> rocket: 装gentoo吧，麻烦一时，安逸一世，只要你的电脑不坏的话~~
<jtshs256> stlifey: 刚因为btrfs挂掉重装的路过……
<hamo> rocket: dhcp?
<stlifey> jtshs256: 据说btrfs还没有fsck工具，上的一般都是烈士。。
<rocket> hamo: 需要设置dhcp吗
<jtshs256> stlifey: 只能 check，不能 recover……
<hamo> rocket: 这个看你网路是怎么配置的了...
<fhmdgxs> rocket: 网卡起了么 ， 能设ip么 ， Ping的通网关么
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<rocket> fhmdgxs:  网卡怎么起？
<rocket> fhmdgxs: ip已经设置
<fhmdgxs> rocket: 你ifconfig能看到这块网卡带ip么
<rocket> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f4:6d:04:53:85:dd
<rocket>           inet addr:192.168.1.127  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rocket>           inet6 addr: fe80::f66d:4ff:fe53:85dd/64 Scope:Link
<rocket>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rocket>           RX packets:223 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rocket>           TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rocket>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<rocket>           RX bytes:45027 (45.0 KB)  TX bytes:468 (468.0 B)
<rocket>           Interrupt:46 Base address:0xc000
<kk> rocket:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<fhmdgxs> rocket: 挺好的， 貌似没收到包?
<fhmdgxs> rocket: 你网关能ping通么
<rocket> fhmdgxs:  怎么ping?
<rocket>  fhmdgxs:   ping www.baidu.com?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com?)
<rocket>  fhmdgxs: 我ping 74.125.128.113 试了 传输和收到的都是187
<hamo> adam8157: 吃啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 澎胡湾
<hamo> adam8157: 一个人去？
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> hamo: 再叫几个呗
<adam8157> gfrog: 去不
 * hamo 我猜青蛙君会说去不起...
<gfrog> adam8157: 太贵
<gfrog> hamo: 对
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 请你吃去不?
<hamo> adam8157: 我去
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，那也不去，忙呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 干锅三杯蛙 好吃
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> hamo: 壕别掺和
 * adam8157 对了 今晚要去超市
<paopao> *.
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, .. ..  ㍪ 
<hamo> kk: 小k你又改名字啦...
<kk> hamo, 谢谢你告诉我。  ㍪ 
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 跪求Gnumeric交叉编译的方法！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368976 请问如何在Ubuntu环境下用交叉编译的方法，编译Gnumeric生成windows的可执行程序? 我在网上了解到，似乎可以使用mingw，但一直没有尝试成功。 而且我在Gnumeric的源代码目录下的tools目录下发现有个win32的目录，里面有一些bui …
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆蹦
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<zer4tul> 哈哈，蛤蟆被调戏了
<hamo> zer4tul: ...
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • fedora, smart 包管理器报错 Failed acquiring release file.. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368980 自带的 Yum 勇气来不顺手啊, 相应比较慢的, 想尝试一下别的包管理, 然后装上这个有点古怪, 刚开始发现怎么里面提示的 channel 是 13.89 啊, 我的系统明明是 16.. 有没有哪位大哥用过 smart 包管理器的, 我应该怎样 …
<MaskRay> 求 incremental json parser 推荐
<MaskRay> c/c++
<mugebjgd> stlifey: 4台烈士路过
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • virtual box 里的xp，网络连接总是中断 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368986 以前没事，就是这两天开始这样 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingdan — 2012-03-28 18:58
<reply> 加班加班……
<ofan_> MaskRay: rapidjson
<stlifey> mugebjgd: 我试过两天，几个kernel panic都是由btrfs模块引起，就换回去了。。
<mugebjgd> stlifey: arch 表示毫无问题
<CyrusYzGTt> ext4路過
<stlifey> ext4太慢，reiserfs路过。。
<alvin_rxg> /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw)
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: reiserfs?
<yue> js里怎么让一个字符串变量的值做json中的某一个属性啊?
<stlifey> namoamitabuddha: 这种文件系统在机械硬盘下处理小文件是最快的。
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: 开机自检时间太长
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: 那个设计者 in prison 是吧
<stlifey> namoamitabuddha: 对，所以我喜欢，开机慢倒不觉得，可能gentoo和arch本身就很快
<reply> stlifey: 是杀了老婆还是怎么来着？
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: 你没有异常启动过
<stlifey> reply: 老婆死了。。
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: 还有听说 reiserfs 碎片多
<stlifey> namoamitabuddha: 没有，3年arch的/都是这个格式，刚转到gentoo。。。
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: reiserfs 古老。
<stlifey> namoamitabuddha: 但是小文件确实快，之前有段时间arch的sync目录是文件而不是一个文件，那个时候用reiserfs检索印象特别深刻，最后才决定用的
<stlifey> 碎片不清楚，我用了很久，速度没下降过
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: 话说现在 btrfs 如何了
<stlifey> namoamitabuddha: 我用的时候几次kernel panic用了两天不敢用了，在刚开始转gentoo的时候
<stlifey> 是3.2内核打-ck的补丁
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: 现在内核参数里面 btrfs 还是 EXPERIMENTAL 么？
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: 我在 btrfs 还刚出来不久的时候用过一阶段，还没有过 Panic
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: -ck 补丁啥的我从来没上过。
<stlifey> namoamitabuddha: 对，EXPERIMENTAL。。
<namoamitabuddha> stlifey: 现在 btrfs 更新还多么
 * jtshs256 我恨 btrfs……
<stlifey> 这个人用的client和我一样=。=
<fvw> hell all
<cece> mugebjgd:
<cece> mugebjgd: ..
<fvw> MeaCulpa: hi
<reply> fvw: 囧
<fvw> reply: hi
<reply> fvw: hell
<fvw> reply: 你是
<reply> 我是 谁
<fvw> reply: 谁是 谁
<reply> fvw: 加班加班加班……
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求高手教我使用ubuntu，怎么样修改创建文件（夹）的权限 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368991 有谁能教我使用ubuntu，怎么样修改权限，想要把普通用户赋予所有权限， ubuntu系统有那些命令，比较常用的，方便的话可以发到我邮箱 John.xu_2012@hotmail.com 也可以直接回复，非常感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jo …
<fvw> reply: 下班下班。。
<imtxc> 呃 人360已经开始招2013的了
<cfy_away> 买了这么多船票？
<fvw> cfy_away: hi
<cfy_away> fvw: hi
<reply> imtxc: 招什么2013？
<fvw> cfy_away: emacs js-mode php-mode用不
<reply> fvw: 有个deluxe html mode
<imtxc> reply: 今天去看了看 已经开始招2013届的毕业生了
<cfy_away> fvw: 没用过
<cfy_away> imtxc: 我能去不
<imtxc> cfy_away: 我怎么知道么
<reply> imtxc: 囧，今年的春招还没完吧……
<imtxc> 不清楚。
<hamo> imtxc: 360居然招这么早...
<roylez_> hamo: 不停的崩，nnnd
<imtxc> hamo: 应该是实习呢的。
<hamo> roylez_: lol
<reply> 这两天是社招时期啊，各种离职跳槽……
<imtxc> 是么
<reply> 年后，额，也接近尾声了……
<imtxc> 恩啊
<imtxc> 惨了。
<reply> imtxc: 怎么惨了？
<imtxc> reply: 前段时间有事在家没找工作
<reply> imtxc: 那就休息一年吧……
<imtxc> reply: P
<reply> 在家看看书充充电……
<imtxc> 找不到大公司 过几天开始找小的 反正不能闲着，会被压死的。
<reply> imtxc: 压死……
<imtxc> reply: 是啊  想想 人人都会问现在怎么还不上班啊啥的
<cfy_away> reply: 新nick?
<reply> cfy_away: 不只是新nick，从头到脚都是新的……
<cfy_away> reply: ...
<jyfl987> cfy_away: 你在国内还是国外？
<reply> imtxc: 可以考虑兼职什么的……
<imtxc> reply: 不要出歪点子～～
<reply> imtxc: 我本来想说应聘实习生的……:)
<imtxc> reply: 实习生的意思是在校生 我都马上毕业了。
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 我一直在国内啊
<jyfl987> cfy_away: 在学校么？
<cfy_away> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> http://www.cnki.com.cn/Article/CJFDTOTAL-AHQB199601000.htm   cfy_away 帮我下这个pdf 发给我
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 战国时期黄金货币的使用--《安徽钱币》1996年01期
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 真。。。。
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 怎么给你？
<jyfl987> cfy_away: 发邮件就是了 一个文章pdf有多大
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<reply> IRC能传文件的吧
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 我在win....
<jyfl987> cfy_away: 擦 win下就不能发邮件了？？？
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 有qq么？
<jyfl987> cfy_away: 我在lin下
<reply> DCC不就完了么……
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 好吧。我上
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是有臨時傳送文件的網站麼，，最多用密碼壓縮一下就是 用AES-256bit
<jyfl987> 这都怪lerosua 答应我的一个工具没做
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯嗯，， _1
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯嗯，， +1
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 发了
<cfy_away> jyfl987: @gmail.com
<jyfl987> cfy_away: ok thanks 对了 s/L/1/
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 收不到？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 难不成是下cnki的工具
<jyfl987> cfy_away: 可以了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 要账户的呢
<cfy_away> jyfl987:收到了是吧
<jyfl987> cfy_away: 恩
<jyfl987> 也不知道cnki全部分类的权限账户多少钱一年
<imtxc> jyfl987: 肯定啊 校园网就是和
<jyfl987> 我发现看论文真的比看新闻有意思
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 聽說有 某些特別的帳號流出了麼，
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 有啥好看的。。。
<jyfl987> cfy_away: 有些计算机的论文有意思 比如数字水印技术 什么的
<cfy_away> 才2页。。。
<jyfl987> cfy_away: 还有些历史的论文有意思 当然 这是我个人爱好
<cfy_away> jyfl987: 哦。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 哪有？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 艹榴貌似有
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 那是嘛地方
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 風月論壇
<jyfl987> 话说这些论文许多是学位论文 cnki有啥资格拿来卖阿
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac319290/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 晋煤老板女儿7000W婚礼遭质疑 传白菜价买国有矿 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac319234/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 妹子你在看什么？是自己的贫乳吗？ - AcFun.tv
<hamo> roylez_: ... 多漂亮一个妹纸啊
<roylez_> hamo: 可惜不？
<hamo> roylez_: sign
<sikao_lfs> 问，有没有很好的linux录制软件,适合做电脑教学视频的。播放起来就像播布客那样清晰的。。。。。我下过很多课程比如尚观杰的那个教材，很不清晰，不适合电脑教学视频。。。。。。   也就是说这种录制软件要求的是针对电脑屏幕的教学的特点，  要求播放时高清晰，就跟在自己电脑观看一样。另外就是最好高压缩比。。。。。
<imtxc> roylez_: hamo 平不要紧
<imtxc> sikao_lfs: 博布客也在win下录的
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 恩，是啊，我相信linux下有吧。。。。
<imtxc> sikao_lfs: 找到告诉我。
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 我记得我曾经想学内核，下了那个尚观杰的视频教材。结果他打开的代码，根本看不清。。。。。很让人遗憾。。。。
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 目前我想做些视频。。。。。找不到好的软件。太高清晰的实在是吃不消。太大了。
<roylez_> hamo: 50秒不错 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac316501/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 观海大战涛哥 - AcFun.tv
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 录屏幕的是 1p/sec 的吧
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 三哥代表
<hamo> roylez_: 还有国宝是吧？
<roylez_> hamo: .
<sikao_lfs> 动不动那么大，就算是硬盘也吃不消啊，另外还要传给别人，别人也受不了啊。还是播布客的有特点，比较好。但是又不是linux下的。。。。。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: H.264 也支持的。。
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 好，我搜索一下试试看。关键是不能太大，另外是上面的字体必须清晰，如果跟看自己电脑一样的效果是最好的。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 这个是没有可能的。
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 你爱贫乳的？
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 那播布客的就很清晰啊。。。。按理win下有的，linux下也应该有类似的吧？
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: Wink
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 其实D、E什么的 还不是给别人眼福？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我的ubuntu12.04 安装realplayer11后没声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368996 本来想用realplayer播放swf格式的文件来着，但是无论什么格式的视频用realplayer播放都没声音，其他是好的。不知道怎么回事。 统计信息: 发表于 由 沈世军 — 2012-03-28 21:04
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 谢谢了。我正在看wink
<imtxc> sikao_lfs: linux教程啥的话 图片加文字就够了吧
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 没有声音是不行的。声音其实能传达出文字和图片无法表达的信息。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 声音是后期配的
<alvin_rxg> 幹嘛非得錄視頻？整個自動腳本自動執行唄
<mugebjgd> imtxc: B或者C最好
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 大了小了都不好
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 当然
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 你的是c？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何设置桌面右对齐? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368999 想让Ubuntu桌面有Mac一样的效果，让桌面上的图标自动排列的时候多是右对齐 ，而不是左对其。 不要告诉我用拖，手动。人家要的是自动~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wolfan — 2012-03-28 21:38
<cnhezhong> 受不了了，请教下翻墙
<soiamso> cnhezhong: å¹´è´¹360
<Freebuilder> gfhjkl;'
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 那我还是用免费的吧 虽然麻烦点
<fvw> cnhezhong: hyk
<fyodor_> 60 而已吧
<imtxc> mugebjgd:  不是我
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 我说你的女人
<imtxc> mugebjgd: >b&&<c
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 可以了 知足吧
<imtxc> 想装个freeBSD试试
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 是啊 我就说很合适了啊 再大多不放心呐
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wps for linux尝鲜 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369000 今天终于等到wps for linux了 wps-office_8.1.0.3117+wpp~a1-0.1_i386.deb，127M大小。安装没有依赖。安装完毕在菜单“办公”里可以找到，启动用了4秒左右。 先看图。 0328WPS 演示 - [14930.ppt]_001.jpeg 0328WPS 演示 - [14930.ppt]_002.jpeg 格式兼容非常棒，图 …
<imtxc> sikao_lfs: 找到了？
<Cherrot> 每次有和QQ有关的帖子都能翻好几页……
<cleamoon> qq骂的人多还是要的人多？
<Freebuilder> QQ 群是聊天的不是讨论技术问题的
<Cherrot> cleamoon: 肯定要的人多，骂的一般是不得不用的
<cleamoon> Freebuilder +1
<Cherrot> QQ很烦人，自从用了webQQ好一点了，别人发文件我就说发邮件，webQQ收不到；要视频语音的也好拒绝~
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 最好拒绝的是远程协助，哈哈……
<bruce_oy> webqq可以接受文件吧。
<cleamoon> just stop using that...
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 对对对！这个我忘记说了！ 瞬间节省了好多时间~
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 撒泡尿都是果汁味的……
<Cherrot> bruce_oy: 不过容易断，有时候我就故意断掉~
<alvin_rxg> qq 是用來泡妞的
<alvin_rxg> 不泡妞的我只好用微信代替
<Freebuilder> ♪♫ QQ爱……
<alvin_rxg> 刘德海 - 大浪涛沙
<sulit> 啥好东西
<xsky> 试下 ,这个QQ 996738685...小爱
<mao> vim有没有函数原型提示的插件，除了echofunct,可以有弹出菜单的
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 不好意思一直在测试。。。。目前安装最顺利的是sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 一直测试中，正在找好的。对比呢。。。。。
<imtxc> sikao_lfs: 费心了啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Gnome3 快捷键解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369001 举例说明： 如果想要设置windows+E打开文件管理器，那就运行 Code: gconftool-2 -s /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1 --type=string '<Mod4>e' gconftool-2 -s /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1 --type=string 'nautilus' 有一点要注意的是 Code: run_command_1 --type 是带数字的， …
<alvin_rxg> 斯伟江: 国统区，解放区！   zhangken2012：居民身份证区，国民身份证区
<adam8157> q
<|Element|> ipeipei hi
<|Element|> use android irc
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac310003/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 为了 人族！豁出去了？ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> cfy_away: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac319393/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【高级黑】甄子丹怒踢东亚病夫 - AcFun.tv
<iPeipei> xijiao: hello
<xijiao> ...
<iPeipei> test andriod irc
<iPeipei> 好久没来了
<iPeipei> roylez: 主席好
<roylez_> iPeipei: .
<iPeipei> 这客户端还不错
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 10.04下实现外网浏览内网Web http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369002 大虾们，给个建议 统计信息: 发表于 由 my0306 — 2012-03-28 22:35
<xue> 大家好，我的硬盘满了，怎么扩展啊？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你吃了什么了？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: edeka 買的果汁而已
<xue> ？
<xue> 寻求帮助，各位hacker
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 厉害
<imtxc> xue: 买块大的
<xue> 可是系统怎么整啊？
<imtxc> 话说octopress打算啥时候弄个更好看点的主题呢。
<xue> 不能重装吧
<imtxc> xue: 嘛系统
<xue> 当然ubuntu了
<xue> 这个系统，我用了两年了
<xue> 一直不舍的重装啊
<xue> 10。04
<imtxc> 这得多少种子才能装满硬盘呢
<derek__> 有谁有 WPS for linux 的DEB包吗？
<xue> imtxc: 可是我的只有10G啊
<imtxc> xue: 呃 ！！10G你用了两年？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太无聊
<xue> 曾经装了很多很多软件，然后又卸了好多好多，崩溃过，无法启动过，做过服务器
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没啥事情做
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 找你老婆玩
<xue> 可是我都搞定了
<soiamso> derek__: 估计那个东西不会开源，只是红旗需要这个东西
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她要是在 我还会无聊？
<imtxc> xue: livecd gparted
<xue> 怎么搞？
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 把你老婆借我玩玩
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 你可以学阿当  先看CBA然后欧冠嘛
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 梦呢
<derek__> soiamso,  :-) 想试用一下效果
<alvin_rxg> xD
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 我不看体育节目
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 打法时间而已。
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 宁愿睡觉
<soiamso> derek__: 也没有几个人发doc
<imtxc> 这么好的春天 谁想看体育节目啊。
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 等老婆回家了 天天演习造人
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 演习做什么 直接造
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 不想要新人呢
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 那就麻烦 是吧 还得小心。
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 有套套
<imtxc> mugebjgd: ...TT的保险系数也不高
<MeaCu1pa> .
<imtxc> 记得以前找到过一个octopress的theme现在忘了名字了。
<imtxc> 不是Slash
<fzfh> xue: 你直接添加一块新的硬盘，然后再旧硬盘上挂载不就得了
<fzfh> xue: 当然，不是GPT磁盘格式的话可以直接ghost。这个我试过，可用。
<xue> fzfh: 不过我的/(根目录满了)，还可以装软件吗？
<xue> fzfh: ？
<fzfh> xue: 可以啊
<fzfh> xue: 你在/
<xsky> ?
<fzfh> xue: 先把/里面目录里面的内容转移出来，然后把对应的文件夹挂载到新的硬盘上，再把数据转移过去就行了
<fzfh> xue: /里面只留下挂载点，目录全部挂载给新的磁盘
<xue> fzfh: 怎么转移呢，/etc配置文件也可以转移？
<xue> fzfh: 可不可以把新硬盘挂载到/目录呢？
<xue> fzfh: 从而达到扩大硬盘的目的
<alvin_rxg> 只需要轉移 /usr 目錄。其他保留
<fzfh> xue: 那你先把原来的/里面的所有东西都弄到新硬盘上，然后吧新硬盘挂载到/上。当然，你别说你的老硬盘上就一个/
<fzfh> xue: 没有把boot，tmp，swap之类的全部独立出来
<fzfh> alvin_rxg: 不一定。这个要看个人使用习惯。譬如我都喜欢把软件放在opt里面
<alvin_rxg> fzfh: 不從源里安裝？
<xue> fzfh: 我的目录很怪呢，/usr 69%, but /  88%
<xue> 因为我的是用wubi安装的
<fzfh> xue: 。。。wubi安装的？硬盘上还有win存在啊
<xue> fzfh: 是啊
<stlifey> 果然gentoo就是要打ubuntu的字体补丁才看起来舒服。。
<fzfh> xue: 这个啊，直接在linux里面操作，别再win环境弄，别把磁盘分区搞坏了
<fzfh> stlifey: linuxmint的字体也够丑的
<stlifey> fzfh: 在linux经常操作ntfs，没坏过一次，反过来一搞就挂。。。
<fzfh> stlifey: mac的字体如果能做到和iso里面一样漂亮就好了
<fzfh> stlifey: ios
<stlifey> fzfh: 没用过，不过ubuntu的渲染看起来是最舒服的
<xue> fzfh: 我的是一个破电脑，用wubi很方便，没有光驱，考虑过直接硬盘全部硬盘安装，但是用硬盘安装，会不会破坏引导，而无法启动呢
<xue> fzfh: 全部硬盘安装ubuntu
<fzfh> xue: 如果支持usb hdd启动的话，一切皆无问题
<stlifey> 我就很奇怪为什么我google了一圈没有人做ubuntu的补丁上去gentoo，非要自己动手，估计是我看不仔细。。
<stlifey> xue: linux的是不会破坏的，只有win才善于搞破坏。。
<fzfh> stlifey: 你做一个就解决了好多和你同样需求的人的问题
<stlifey> 微软良心得发现才对。。至少安装提供一个不覆盖mbr的选项。。
<stlifey> 每次win挂了都要修复一次grub
<fzfh> stlifey: 这个有点偏颇啊。我的服务器有linux，也有freebsd，也有srv2k8r2之类，配置好问题都不大。
<fzfh> stlifey: 你用win的boot loader来引导linux不就好了
<fzfh> stlifey: grub安装到linux所在的分区，然后用win的boot loader来引导linux分区
<stlifey> fzfh: 是的。。后来我就这样干了
<stlifey> fzfh: 不过微软提供个选择我会感激他的。。
<fzfh> stlifey: 自己动手实现哈。先装win，再修复mbr，然后ghost win分区。以后重装win的时候直接ghost覆盖回来就行了
<stlifey> fzfh: win能不能像linux一样不备份整个分区，只用tar方式备份文件？
<stlifey> 用g4l出来的文件太大了
<fzfh> stlifey: 可以
<fzfh> stlifey: win的server版有一个功能，windows server backup，这个可以满足你的需求
<stlifey> fzfh: 恩，谢谢~
<fzfh> stlifey: 如果有多个机器的话，用rsync for win也可以
<fzfh> http://rsync.samba.org/
<kk> fzfh,啥网址y rsync
<fzfh> 据说apache2.4的性能比得上甚至超过nginx了，是否真的如此？有朋友测试过没
<stlifey> phoronix测试专业户没搞测试？
<stlifey> fzfh: http://blog.zhuzhaoyuan.com/2012/02/apache-24-faster-than-nginx/
<kk> stlifey,啥网址y Joshua Zhu’s Blog » Apache 2.4 Faster Than Nginx?
<fzfh> stlifey: apache没有调优。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/tmp.html ..又開始打 /tmp的主意了- -
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Wunschkonzert, Ponyhof und Abenteuerspielplatz
<gebjgd> stlifey: 不用字体也能很好
<stlifey> gebjgd: 是的，但是ubuntu自己的字体不用他们的补丁会很奇怪。。
<stlifey> 即使开了lcd-filter
<gebjgd> stlifey: 没用过ubuntu自己的字体
<alvin_rxg> http://luo.bo/22611/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 视频：苍井空首支中文歌曲曝光 - 萝卜网
<knownbad> 没看懂。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ps vita确实很牛逼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 移动设备里面配置最高的东西了 还能打电话
<knownbad> 哦，内建VoIP stack?
<knownbad> 是open的还是得经过sony?
<alvin_rxg> sat. 1 uefa
<alvin_rxg> 還沒睡的說說，今晚 uefa 哪兩個隊？
<gebjgd> 靠 怎么就断线了
<alvin_rxg> sky hollywood 的廣告 lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么东西?
<alvin_rxg> 就是 sky hd 的廣告。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 找到了 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWMD8Vf2sAc
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y YouTube - OLLYWOO
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看过了 电视上演过了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上网本确实慢
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开多了网页会慢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那  120GB 的 ssd 沒買？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有 买它干嘛
<alvin_rxg> x_X 上次你說要買那 64GB 的來着。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 64g的才50欧
<alvin_rxg> 1塊錢 1GB 可以的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没啥用处啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上网本还是慢啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这下体会到了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我用着挺好的。就是硬盤慢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 接在大屏幕上就觉得慢了
<alvin_rxg> 呃…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小屏幕的时候感觉不到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也是邪门了
<alvin_rxg> 顯卡就這樣了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: apu的快点
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: atom还不行啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: atom还是不行啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 差点意思 小屏幕的时候感觉速度其实还可以
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的那个还跑win呢
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在的系统慢的像屎一样
<alvin_rxg> 你在用屎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没办法
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 倒是想用android x86呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不能陪你老婆玩了，你就玩玩 android x86 吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: android x86无法使用输入法
<alvin_rxg> 內置的沒有？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 崩溃
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的eeepc就只有一个喇叭 音质明显不行
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆的那个东芝 用的harma caton的音箱 还有低音炮
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 音质还不是一般的好
<alvin_rxg> 低音炮？！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小的低音单元
<alvin_rxg> 不錯了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当然不错了 直接听歌很不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: tint2还是有那么多的小问题
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lxde
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 干什么呢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 幹什麼呢？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你猜
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 爱爱
<alvin_rxg> 黃牌
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 爱个毛 老婆不在家
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 没猜对是吗？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 自个爱呗。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 皮都掉了
<alvin_rxg> lahm 黃牌
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 哪个台？
<alvin_rxg> sat1
<alvin_rxg> 又一張黃牌……
<mayli> tor support ipv6 now
<stlifey> 3张。
<gebjgd> stlifey: 你也在看?
<alvin_rxg> mayli sama, 還沒睡呢？
<gebjgd> 你们太无聊了
<gebjgd> mayli: sama
<alvin_rxg> 1:0
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 马塞进了。
<alvin_rxg> 那手球呢？。。 x_x#
<stlifey> 耶
<\b> fivesheep: hallo world
<\b> fishoneeyed: hallo world
<\b> gebjgd: hallo world
<\b> alvin_rxg: hallo world
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: hallo world
<\b> 今天老坏居然不在？
<alvin_rxg> :)  http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/772454c5gw1drg10kd3f4j.jpg
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你就这一张照片，折腾吧。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在也就是lxdm支持直接选择locale了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真不知道gdm那帮人怎么想的
<alvin_rxg> kdm?
<alvin_rxg> xdm?
<alvin_rxg> tdm?
<alvin_rxg> lightdm?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kdm也没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lightdm没上过
<alvin_rxg> 不會吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xdm就没选择
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kdm早就没语言选择呃
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在估计也就是lightdm和lxdm支持
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太不人性化了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就不明白 为什么gdm会取消那功能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 出于何种理由?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你裝個 gdm2 唄。反正它不需要啥特別的依賴
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了 还是用lxdm了
<ofan> 用kde吧
<alvin_rxg> 用 debian 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gdm2毕竟不是现时的软件
<gebjgd> ofan: 和de有毛关系 说能登录时能改locale的dm呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: *dm 又沒有新的必要。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 确实 但是gdm2不在源里
<ofan> nnd 原来kde插上vga线能自动识别，我还用xrandr搞...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: arm 里找
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://arm.konnichi.com/search/
<ofan> gebjgd: 用户定义
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: ARM - Arch Rollback Machine - An Archlinux Pkg Archival Repository
<gebjgd> ofan: 让所有人都能自己改的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你用debian?
<gebjgd> ofan: 无须用户定义
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 是啊。debian
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lxdm挺好
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说是在用户自己的设置里改
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是这个用户想登录的时候随时修改locale
<gebjgd> ofan: 明白了?
<ofan> gebjgd: 我觉得这样不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 我觉得挺好
<ofan> 会破坏全局语言设置
<gebjgd> ofan: 不会
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哪個軟件要零時換 locale 呢？ 臨時 term 裡邊改個就行了
<ofan> 你终端里切到root下都会是一开始制定的语言
<ofan> 应该是每个用户都隔离的，然后有个全局默认设置
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我说的是小白用户
<alvin_rxg> root 下？
<\b> alvin_rxg: wine 要临时换...
<\b> alvin_rxg: matlab 也临时换
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不会用term的 不会敲命令的
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 你爸妈那样的
<alvin_rxg> 他們不用電腦
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 他说的就是kdm登录的时候设置local,然后export,不就覆盖全局配置了
<\b> alvin_rxg: feko 也临时换
<ofan> win7现在也是用户单独设置
<gebjgd> ofan: 对 kdm没那功能了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 當初不知道哪個親戚幫他們搞了個qq，我罵街了。。
<ofan> 换语言只要注销一下就行
<ofan> 以前都是要重启
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: skype啊
<\b> win7 居然有 win + 123456789 的功能....
<\b> 今天才刚发现
<alvin_rxg> \b: 早有的
<gebjgd> ofan: kdm那功能没了 gdm也没了
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在就lxdm有
<gebjgd> ofan: 好蛋疼
<ofan> 覆盖全局配置你终端下切到别的用户就可能出问题
<\b> alvin_rxg:想换个虚拟桌面，很习惯的点了一下 win + 数字键
<\b> alvin_rxg: 之前从没用过 win7 ...
<alvin_rxg> \b: xp 的時候是對應快速啟動欄上那麼幾個東東，所以沒人用。vista/win7 就是整個任務欄上的了。
<ofan> gebjgd: 落伍了
<\b> alvin_rxg: vista 也没用过....
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\b> alvin_rxg: visual studio 11 的 crt 不再支持 xp 了！
<\b> alvin_rxg: 靠...
<gebjgd> ofan: 登录的用户显然随当时先登录的用户的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 幹嘛用最新的 vs..
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我没空间装 vista 或者 win7
<\b> alvin_rxg: 最新的 vs 有 c++11 支持
<ofan> gebjgd: 为毛
<alvin_rxg> \b: 去討工資買新機器唄。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为dm帮你export了
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正那电脑就是一个人用
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天又画了一天的电路。。。不知道下周能不能拿到工资...
<ofan> gebjgd: 那是你就一个人用
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是为了那人能随时切换语言
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> ofan: 机器那么多显然是 一个人多个电脑
<gebjgd> ofan: 而不是一台电脑n个人用
<ofan> gebjgd: 有可能的
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有可能
<alvin_rxg> `w` 一下，我的機器有兩個我在用。
<ofan> 我们系就提供fedora桌面，每个人一个账户
<ofan> 自己设置自己的语言
<\b> 我们系自已制定的 linux ....
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是废话 公用的电脑显然不能这么干
<ofan> 那不叫定制
<ofan> gebjgd: 所以了
<ofan> 显然dm又不是只给一个人用的
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以gdm kdm 取消这功能?
<ofan> 一个人用，还用什么dm，直接进X
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是为了防止蛋疼?
<ofan> gebjgd: 因为多用户会很乱
<gebjgd> 等 我试试看
<gebjgd> ofan: 那这么说只能所有用户共用一个locale?
<gebjgd> ofan: 只能用户home下export了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不够人性化
<\b> gebjgd:  昨天我在图书馆里看书，就坐在楼梯旁边。忽然想起来要去楼下拿本书，于是下了一层楼，立刻拿上来
<\b> gebjgd: 就在这半分钟都不到的时间里，我旁边一个銼男，居然走到我的坐位上，盯着我的屏幕看。。。
<gebjgd> \b: 为什么?
<\b> gebjgd: 我一走上来，他立刻离开了。。。。于是我学会了离开计算机的时候锁屏幕。。。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 內有黃片？
<\b> gebjgd:  不知道，或许他想看一看时间，或许有别的意图。。。
<gebjgd> \b: 我向来离开就锁
<\b> gebjgd: 但为啥非得等我离开的时候，悄悄的过来看。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没黄片，整个屏幕只有一个 vim 写着程序..
<gebjgd> \b: 我离开直接盖盖子 直接锁屏幕了
<gebjgd> \b: 好奇呗 毕竟很少的人跑linux
<alvin_rxg> vim... >_>
<\b> alvin_rxg:  昨天组合了一堆公式，写了一个公率分配器的解析计算程序。。。
<alvin_rxg> 他來看代碼的
<\b> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 他跟你一起上課的
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> \b: 他爱你
<\b> 完全认不到的一个人。。从没见过
<\b> 应该也不是学 ET 的
<gebjgd> \b: 爱就是这么突然
<\b> gebjgd: .... 据说你对老太婆的爱特有研究
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我觉得能直接用dm改语言绝对是个特性
<\b> gebjgd: 不是都能改吗 ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如你想复习英文了 一点进入系统就能用英文的了
<gebjgd> \b: 我说dm呢
<gebjgd> \b: 针对小白用户
<gebjgd> \b: 父母 老婆这类人群
<\b> gebjgd: 连grub菜单里都能直接选，好像
<gebjgd> \b: syslinux路过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己去 gnome 那提交 freature request 或者直接說是 bug 好了
<\b> gebjgd: 不折腾那些东西。。。我才刚从 lilo 过渡到 grub 没几年...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用gnome啊
<\b> 又出来个 grub2...
<gebjgd> \b: 我是为了btrfs
<gebjgd> \b: 全上了 syslinux
<\b> gebjgd: btrfs 的 features 在文件管理器里还没有集成， 过两年再用
<\b> gebjgd: 像 windows explorer.exe 那样，把 ntfs 的特性集成进去了才能用..
<gebjgd> \b: 我向来追新
<alvin_rxg> 我也追新的
<gebjgd> bearzk: 妈的博客
<bearzk> ?
<\b> lol
<\b> 住学生宿舍的娃真性福
<bearzk> ...
<bearzk> 是能看出来我在哪吗？
<gebjgd> bearzk: 为什么看不出来
<bearzk> 我是诚心问啊 没懂 是不是这irc有啥登录提示？复制给我看看？:)
<gebjgd> bearzk (~bearzk@wh2-128.st.uni-magdeburg.de) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<bearzk> nice..
<gebjgd> bearzk: 学啥的啊
<bearzk> info..
<bearzk> 可是其实不会啥啊 难受..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/43631.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 爆笑投诉客服：斗地主出现4个王 5个K 还撸【音频】 -6park.com
<gebjgd> bearzk: 第几学期了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 逗死了
<ofan> info是啥
<ofan> CIS?
<gebjgd> ofan: CS
<ofan> gebjgd: cs没info
<bearzk> 嗯
<ofan> 哦
<bearzk> 该论文了
<gebjgd> ofan: 德语就是cs
<ofan> gebjgd: computer science?
<gebjgd> bearzk: 本科? 还是diplom?
<gebjgd> bearzk: master?
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<bearzk> master
<gebjgd> bearzk: 哦
<ofan> gebjgd: cs和cis不一样
<alvin_rxg> bearzk: 膜拜
<gebjgd> ofan: cs = info
<\b> gebjgd: 居说我们这里有一门课：Shanghai AI... 每次一大早开个电视，放交大的视频讲坐...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 逗死了
<bearzk> alvin_rxg, 不会啊 莫拜
<bearzk> 还有那个音频...我觉得不好笑..继续做题
<alvin_rxg> bachelor 的苦逼，膜拜你們叁
<ofan> coobi路过
<\b> coorbinate
<alvin_rxg> 對哦， ofan 也是 master
<ofan> ungrad
<alvin_rxg> ofan: ungrad master?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: phd master
<ofan> alvin_rxg: master of phd
<alvin_rxg> 膜拜
 * alvin_rxg 好受打擊啊
<bearzk> 跪了..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你大几
<bearzk> 啊我日啊 刚做一个题 我傻逼一样花了10分钟一直用减法做XOR, 脑子有屎啊！
<ofan> bearzk: 什么提
<gebjgd> bearzk: 啥方向的?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 非得說大幾的話，三吧，又或者六吧。。 >_>
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 啥
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 到底大几
<alvin_rxg> 你喜歡哪個呢？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ...
<bearzk> 密码学的
<alvin_rxg> 大學真是大一到大四完了。我這還第六年呢…
<gebjgd> bearzk: 超强
<ofan> bearzk: 密码学不是数学系搞的么
<alvin_rxg> bearzk: 叔，給破解個md5
<alvin_rxg> bearzk: sha128 也行
<bearzk> 才开始 自己学stanford的网络课程 不会么 傻逼一样 听不懂看不懂的
<gebjgd> bearzk: 你不是都快写论文了么
<bearzk> 别恶心我啊 必须不会破么 我再学学啊..
<gebjgd> bearzk: 怎么才开始
<bearzk> 不是专业要求 我自己感兴趣 学学
<bearzk> gebjgd,
<ofan> bearzk: stanford的网课我全注册了
<gebjgd> bearzk: 我是说你info什么方向
<bearzk> ofan, 科学家！
<ofan> bearzk: 一次没看
<gebjgd> bearzk: master什么方向
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<bearzk> 具体..我选的课程是 数据库，网络，安全
<ofan> getting degree方向
<ofan> 数据库都扯淡的，nnd的选了个数据库的课，就教你怎么写sql
<bearzk> 我们院有各种visual database啥的 我学的专业就是大的informatik 自己任选3个组的课上
<ofan> 网络也扯淡，安全也扯淡
<\b> alvin_rxg: 转眼就快大七了....
<ofan> ...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 你那是研一
<bearzk> 可能吧 我转专业的..所以看周围都是牛逼人..
<\b> alvin_rxg: 下半年大七..
<ofan> 我也转专业
<gebjgd> bearzk: 在德国读得本科?
<alvin_rxg> bearzk: 你的課看上去和 gebjgd 曾經的差不多
<alvin_rxg> \b: 啥？。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我没数据库
<bearzk> gebjgd, nono 国内烂2本
<gebjgd> bearzk: 哦
<bearzk> gebjgd, 工作呢？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 大七，这样说起来有点压力。。。
<ofan> 大八
<alvin_rxg> \b: 好吧。。還想着是 博士預科。。
<gebjgd> bearzk: 恩
<\b> alvin_rxg: lol 还有这种叫法
<bearzk> 这个irc其实是德国info专业交流频道是不...?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 英国读博只要一年...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你都博士了
<alvin_rxg> 那我大六還在 bachelor..
<ofan> nb
<bearzk> gebjgd, 羡慕..我也想在这工作！
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你赶紧去英国。大八就能博士毕业了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 還真是……豆瓣上看到幾個人英國的，24歲 master 畢業回家了……
<bearzk> 有点挠头啊..快毕业了觉得自己没有什么实际技能啊 我日..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 英国就烧钱的
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> bearzk: master 了怎麼可能
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 留学中介里一堆英国读一年硕士回来的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 呃…
<bearzk> \b, alvin_rxg, 嗯 一样的 我还没申请来呢 都有去英国都回国了的..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 保养的都不错
<bearzk> 唉 不多说 继续学习去...祝大家开心
<alvin_rxg> 我太墮落了…………
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/j1w7A
<ofan> 一直堕落着..
<alvin_rxg> 求個女人來鞭笞我
<ofan> 还是awesome
<ofan> 英文开抗拒齿，中文点阵？
<alvin_rxg> yo.
<ofan> 不太搭配
<alvin_rxg> 所以想8號字體嘛。8號中文沒點陣
<alvin_rxg> 原本想 8號 dina + 點陣中文
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 关了英文的hint
<alvin_rxg> dejavu 關了很難看……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: Terminus
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有ttf版
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你還是幫我找個 8號中文點陣吧…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没有
<ofan> alvin_rxg: linux上最小就9号，再小没法看
<ofan> mac上用矢量的8号可以
<alvin_rxg> linux 8號矢量也行
<ofan> 再小就显示不完整了
<ofan> 点阵
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 我這8號沒點陣
<ofan> 本来就没
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/TIrcZ
<ofan> 再小某些字就得删笔画了
<ofan> 矢量的有，但没法看
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你不是有越南妺了吗
<ofan> 闪人
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不認識啊
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, .. ..  ㍝ 
<ofan> test
<ofan> yay..
<\b> alvin_rxg: 赶紧去认识认识
<ofan> 越南妹不错
<ofan> https://github.com/dvdhrm/kmscon
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: dvdhrm/kmscon · GitHub
<\b> ofan: 之前有无数个越南妺的机会，都错过了...
<ofan> \b: 活着干什么
<ofan> https://github.com/dvdhrm/kmscon linux未来的console
<ofan> 支持unicode, 图像
<\b> console 不都是一个样？最多有的 emulator 有菜单，有的没有..
<ofan> 那是现在的，基于VT实现的
<\b> 不一定都是 vt ..
<ofan> 只能显示文字，还不支持unicode
<\b> 要图片干啥？浏览网页用浏览器，处理点阵图用 gimp...
<\b> 好像都没 console 什么活
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 越南妹？
<\b> 狭义的 console
<\b> knownbad: 嗯，他有许多个越南妺
<ofan> unicode支持
<\b> knownbad: 还有印尼妺，菲律滨妺
<alvin_rxg> 都這麼激動幹嘛，或許都已經成家了
<knownbad> 小心她们很想结婚的。
<ofan> 越南妹不错
<alvin_rxg> 要接近也總得有個理由吧。。。再說了那傢伙回到宿舍就關着門的。晚餐似乎也很少做的。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 用 gebjgd  的话说就是“等着你去追她”
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那越南妺学神马？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道 =.=
<alvin_rxg> 除了 Hallo，還沒說過別的詞。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 学工科专业估计没戏。如果学经济、艺术这些的，单身可能性很大
<alvin_rxg> 不了解
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好久没用中文界面了 还挺有意思
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> 等哪個軟件開始報 bug 的時候你就苦吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么bug?
<alvin_rxg> whatever
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 报了bug会怎么样?
<alvin_rxg> 語言不通吧。。
<gebjgd> ...........
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我最终还是买了subaru
<ofan> yoooo 五羊仔
<fivesheep> ofan: 又卖了几个托管空间?
<fivesheep> 那么兴奋的
<ofan> fivesheep: 没卖
<ofan> fivesheep: 依然穷b
<knownbad> fivesheep: Good for you, I like Subaru as well.
<ofan> fivesheep: 新车？
<fivesheep> ofan: yes.. forester 2012
<ofan> fivesheep: 米人
<ofan> fivesheep: 把淘汰的给我开吧
<fivesheep> ofan: 我只是给了几千down.. 老爸先帮忙供着. 这段时间没工作. 供不起
<fivesheep> ofan: 没淘汰的.. 第一辆车
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 2代就是不一样啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 啧啧
<ofan> fivesheep: 工作好找？
 * gebjgd 苦逼的自己攒钱买车中
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 二代啥.. 十几万rmb的车,  国内谁都买得起
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不有车么
<gebjgd> ofan: 自行车
<fivesheep> ofan: 他开mba的
<ofan> gebjgd: ....
<alvin_rxg> mba 是什麼？
<fivesheep> 梅塞德斯, 宝马, 奥迪
<ofan> gebjgd: ..还以为你发达了
<fivesheep> 他差不多吧, 我同学说他在德国的干it的同学都是税后年薪 8w 欧
<ofan> 干... 我现在就想工作
<knownbad> fivesheep: 我认你爸当干爹吧。
<fivesheep> 我说买日本车, 他第一个出来bs我.. 说最少要买大众.. 苦b新移民, 哎..
<knownbad> 叫他也帮我供个车。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我给了一半了.. 也没多少
<ofan> fivesheep: 贷款么
<knownbad> 可以了，我不贪。
<fivesheep> ofan: 对. 没工作比较麻烦, 我信用分数也一般
<ofan> fivesheep: 首付多少？
<fivesheep> down给了7k. .9 apr
<ofan> fivesheep: down 啥意思
<fivesheep> 然后银行存了几千让它扣
<fivesheep> downpayment
<fivesheep> ofan: 首付
<ofan> apr是啥
<fivesheep> 操！
<ofan> fivesheep: 哦
<fivesheep> 你生活在美国...
<fivesheep> 不知道这些?
<ofan> fivesheep: 还有这意思
<ofan> fivesheep: 我真不知道
<fivesheep> ....
<fivesheep> 赶紧搜索去
<ofan> 没买过车，没代过款
<fivesheep> 你连信用卡都没
<fivesheep> 大概
<ofan> apr 年利率？
<fivesheep> yes
<ofan> fivesheep: 没有，没credit
<fivesheep> 你还不去办一个 等什么
<fivesheep> 美国基本就是靠credit生存
<ofan> 没信用不好办
<fivesheep> 办 security的
<ofan> 算了，贷了款也还不起
<fivesheep> 打算海归?
<ofan> fivesheep: 先找工作啊
<fivesheep> 那你还不去build up信用
<fivesheep> 干很多事情都要信用的
<ofan> fivesheep: 这还影响找工作？
<fivesheep> 倒不影响
<fivesheep> 这东西花时间
<fivesheep> 越早弄 越好
<ofan> fivesheep: 在线申请可以吧
<^k^>  06:12
<ofan> > time
<MeaCulpa_> .
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-29
<kingbo> 同志们早
<ROBOT1024> ubuntu-tw比大陆人还多
<kingbo> 差不多吧，tw没有bot
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, les and gays.
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, guys.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<OTiux> @@
<OTiux> 咩库鲁帕早··
<OTiux> 裸衣雷姊早··
<MeaCulpa> OTiux: .
<OTiux> 五咩早··
<OTiux> 好久不见··
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • GNOME 3.4 Released http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369035 http://www.gnome.org/news/2012/03/gnome-3-4-released/ The GNOME Release Team has announced the availability of GNOME 3.4. This latest version comes six months after the last GNOME release and includes major new features, significant updates to a host of GNOME applications, and a huge number smaller fixes and refinements. Matthias Cl …
<imtxc> adam8157: 昨晚谁胜了？
<adam8157> imtxc: å¹³
<imtxc> 还真看了啊。
<ofan> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/03/first-batch-of-35-linux-computer-arrives-in-uk-awaiting-ce-compliance-testing.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: First batch of $35 Linux computers arrives in UK, awaiting CE compliance testing
<MeaCulpa> .
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然弄兩個號
<adam8157> huntxu: 在家... 所以
<adam8157> imtxc: 必须的
<Iansun> ubuntu 11.10 顶部任务栏的时间显示  消失了 怎么找回来啊
 * gfrog WFH
<OTiux> lansun 额……
<OTiux> Iansun: 你用的是Gnome Shell还是Unity?
<Iansun> 我用的unity
<Iansun> OTiux: 我用的unity
<OTiux> Iansun: Unity的设置里有没有？
<Iansun> OTiux: 你是说通过
<Iansun> ccsm吗
<adam8157> gfrog: 同
<OTiux> 弄个 ubuntu-tweak 看看 桌面设置里有没有？ 或者 MyUnity 里面似乎可以设置··
<gfrog> adam8157, zeze
<Iansun> OTiux: 好的，我试试。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然是barca球迷？！
<adam8157> huntxu: 当然
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓
<adam8157> huntxu: 咋了
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在西甲都沒什麽看頭了啊...
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯, 现在英超蛮好看的
 * huntxu 多年阿森納球迷擼過...
<adam8157> huntxu: 阿森纳太抠门了..
<huntxu> adam8157: 建了球場。。。
<nyfair> '|' 这个符号英文怎么说？
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: |
<ucbs> ???
<nfyok> hello ,everyone
<Patrick_DJ> hi
<^k^> Patrick_DJ, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<imtxc> nyfair: or?
<imtxc> nyfair: 或者bitwise inclusive OR
<ofan_> nyfair: bar
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • KDE终端自动缩小 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369037 KDE下的终端自动缩小成一个小块，用KDE不多久，这个是一个什么功能。有没有什么办法让他不这样，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovelotus — 2012-03-29 10:24
<Iansun> OTiux: 用了ubuntu-tweak 还是不能让时间栏显示出来。算了不理它了
<hamo> roylez: .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教：为什么我的ubuntu不能更新？急！谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369038 说是检查网络连接，其实没有问题。 W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_source_Sources Hash Sum mismatch , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-amd64_Packa …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问在同步情况下如何删除chrome浏览器里的书签？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369044 两台机器： Ubuntu 11.10 + Chrome最新版本的浏览器 WindowsXP + Chrome最新版本浏览器 一个是家里，一个是公司，Chrome绑定了同一个帐号，这样就实现了书签的自动同步，非常方便。 不过用了一阵，问题出现了，我在公司 …
<hechu> wps for linux 开始小范围内测了。
<nyfair> hechu: 体验怎么样？
<hechu> 没多用。目前只有PPT功能。
<hechu> nyfair, http://bbs.wps.cn/forum-81-2.html 这儿很多人发贴抓图的。
<^k^> hechu ⇪ ti: WPS for Linux - WPS Office官方论坛 -更懂中文的办公软件-应用心得讨论-意见反馈-开发动态-免费下载
<hechu> 体验还可以，一些小问题。我没深入查原因。比如有些字符显示不一样，我要开个Windows电脑对照一下，再看看字体都是否装全了。还不行我就提交bug了。其他人有些提交 bug 了的。
<hechu> 都是泛泛的一些外表问题，深层的问题，暂时估计还没有人这么快测试出来。
<nyfair> hechu: 我继续ms office
<hechu> 呵呵，没办法，在 ubuntu 下干活儿，，，
<hechu> 每次切换操作系统太麻烦了。所以我挺热心这次的内测。
<nyfair> ppt耍宝卖萌技能，macro弄多了没办法换
<jyfl987> roylez: 有个命令行下显示系统状态的工具叫什么名字我忘记了
<jyfl987> 以前ee给推荐的 额
<hechu> 看啥状态的工具？
<hamo> jyfl987: top?
<jyfl987> hamo: 不是 是有许多彩色的横条 有cpu  mem network之类的
<hamo> jyfl987: htop
<jyfl987> hamo: 不是htop top系是竖条阿
<hamo> jyfl987: 嚓...横竖有那么大区别么？能用不就中了..
<hechu> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22321762-1-1.html
<^k^> hechu ⇪ ti: WPS 演示 For Linux Alpha1 评测(无码的进来过过瘾) - WPS for Linux - WPS Office官方论坛 -更懂中文的办公软件-应用心得讨论-意见反馈-开发动态-免费下载
<jyfl987> hamo: 那个显示很丰富 又好看
<hechu> 有个家伙发了内测的抓图。
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 不错
<jyfl987> hamo: 你们红毛派的都喜欢消灭问题来解决问题
<huntxu> adam8157_away:
<gebjgd> jyfl987: osview?
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch x64，flash一直崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369047 求解决方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 billowen — 2012-03-29 11:45
<gebjgd> jyfl987: xosview?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 对 是 xosview
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 还是你好
<jyfl987> 我喜欢德国人了 开始
<gebjgd> ..........
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 筛涩
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 蛋疼？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 还记得 (delay <exp>) 么
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我记得一句德国脏话，发音就是筛塞
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 听瑞士人和德国人老说
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: Scheiße
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • HDMI显示无声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369050 求救 芯片组为HM65的主板，集成ALC 661HD声卡，HDMI显示器无声音输出，耳麦输出OK，求高手指点，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tianya0219 — 2012-03-29 12:08
<namoamitabuddha> herkommen
<MeaCulpa> 最有意思的还是以前玩RTCW的德国语音
<MeaCulpa> SANNI....
<namoamitabuddha> fromm
<MeaCulpa> Jawohl!
<MeaCulpa> Wunderbar!
<namoamitabuddha> 有 Haskeller 否？
<cfy_away> namoamitabuddha: make a phone call to maskray
<namoamitabuddha> cfy_away: ……
<namoamitabuddha> cfy_away: 你不是 away 么
<moska> re.c:43: error: storage size of ‘a’ isn’t known
<moska> 不懂
<cfy_away> namoamitabuddha: hoho 现在要away了
<moska> cfy_away: re.c:43: error: storage size of ‘a’ isn’t known是？
<cfy_away> moska: 贴代码
<moska> cfy_away: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> cfy_away: common lisp 有 delay 和 force 么
<moska> cfy_away: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117068
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 这是谁教你的代码风格
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 没人教
<namoamitabuddha> moska: indent style 太奇怪了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Go Version 1发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369052 Go语言的第一个版本 正式发布 。 Go Version 1，简写Go 1，定义了一种语言和一套核心库，为创造可靠的产品和项目提供了稳定基础。 Go 1 支持Linux、FreeBSD、Mac OS X和Windows。发布公告称，除了极少的例外外，在Go 1版本的整个生命周期内编译的代码应能继续编 …
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 只要看时不会感觉到累就行了，不喜欢整整齐齐的
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 乱搞
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 你知道error在哪吗？
<nyfair> 为什么是gccgo，我要vcgo
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 首先你 main 的 {} 貌似没匹配。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 这个不是重点，我猜我gcc时可能少了链接参数，调用sys/socket.h链接时需要加参数吗
<namoamitabuddha> moska: #include <netinet/in.h>
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 原因是少了头文件#include <netinet/in.h>
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 18 行的 port 是啥我就不知道了。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你这代码太乱
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，thx
<archl> roylez: 主席，Logitech K400好不好。
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 你还是老老实实学下 SICP
<archl> roylez: 看着似乎便宜
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 眼高手低的，没用。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * mayli 请教一个正则的问题，在正则替换中可以计数么？例如把<abc>defdef</abc> 替换为<abc>'x'*6</abc>
<moska> .
<moska_> .
 * hamo 回来了
<hamo> adam8157: 早
<hamo> roylez: 早主席..
<adam8157> hamo: 早
<adam8157> hamo: 主席在无锡郊游呢
<hamo> adam8157: ....爽死了....成天出去玩...
<adam8157> hamo: 但是他抱怨呢
<hamo> adam8157: 抱怨啥？
<adam8157> hamo: "Outing sucks. In a crowd of noisy chump s, you have nowhere to escape, feeling stupid EVERY VERY SECOND"
<hamo> adam8157: tjjtds
<adam8157> hamo: 谁
<adam8157> hamo: 正在下载泄漏的wps
<hamo> adam8157: 主席啊...他是不了解我们这种每天窝在工位上人的痛苦
<adam8157> hamo: 别扯上我, 我最近经常打台球的
<huntxu> adam8157: /dev/bus需要什麽組能訪問
<huntxu> adam8157: /dev/bus/usb
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...真潮...
<adam8157> huntxu: plugdev?
<huntxu> adam8157: root別說了
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒這個組
<soiamso> adam8157: 当泄漏成为了一种营销手段
<hamo> soiamso: 同意...
<adam8157> huntxu: 建一个
<adam8157> ?
<huntxu> adam8157: 你確定？
<adam8157> huntxu: 不确定...
<hamo> huntxu: 别
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<hamo> huntxu: 你得去看udev的规则哪个用户组能访问这个
<soiamso> hamo: m$ 最喜欢泄漏翻版，定时拿某些企业开涮，养鱼
<huntxu> hamo: 這個是udev設定的？
<hamo> huntxu: udev可以设置...但是你的发行版用的什么我就不知道了
<zoong> hi,everyone
 * adam8157 我觉得就是plugdev
<huntxu> hamo: 額，大概知道了
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/179751.htm
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 百度睡眠室网上走红 内置沙发床按摩椅常爆满_Baidu 百度_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> adam8157: 你是debian系拥用多了...
<hamo> adam8157: 刚从睡眠室出来
<huntxu> hamo: 意思是直接改規則讓/dev/bus/usb的設備屬于某組的權限，用啥組都無所謂
<adam8157> hamo: yooo
<hamo> huntxu: 。
<huntxu> hamo: 這部分貌似分開的...
<adam8157> hamo: 哪里看这东西的
<huntxu> 不同類型的設備屬于不同規則...
<hamo> huntxu: 设备也是文件，跟控制文件的属性差不多...
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 你说的udev
<hamo> adam8157: /etc/udev/rule.d
<adam8157> hamo: 没有
<huntxu> hamo: 那應該是70-udev-acl
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...为啥我有...你啥发行版？
<adam8157> hamo: fedora 16
<huntxu> adam8157: /lib/udev
<adam8157> hamo: 我是说里面没有
<huntxu> adam8157: /lib/udev/rules.d
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<hamo> adam8157: 这里面是系统默认的规则
<zoong> hi,everyone
<huntxu> hamo: adam8157 啊哈，是50默認規則裏libusb的部分
<huntxu> 自己新建whatever GROUP加進去搞定
<hamo> huntxu: 我这里没有...一个发行一个样...但原理都是那个样子的
<adam8157> huntxu: hamo 我这里不一样... 懒得管了, 还是debian就好
<huntxu> hamo: 反正就是subsystem=="usb" GROUP=xxx
<hamo> huntxu: .
<huntxu> 只是位置不同而已
 * mayli 请教一个正则的问题，在正则替换中可以计数么？例如把<abc>defdef</abc> 替换为<abc>'x'*6</abc>
<huntxu> mayli: \w{6}
<mayli> huntxu: 不是匹配6次，是根据前面匹配的字符数进行不同的替换
<huntxu> mayli: 不明白
<huntxu> mayli: 比如說a{12}自動匹配成a{3}{4}和a{4}{3}？
<mayli> 进行正则替换 把 <>abc</> 替换成 <>xxx</> 把 <>fffffd</> 替换成 <>xxxxxx</>
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【5P】WPS for Linux Alpha 1 评测 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369060 这可算是为金山报Bug。 总体和Windows版没两样，但是我在几个平台上有些问题： GNOME、Unity和Unity 2D平台上菜单是宋体。 XFCE平台上菜单是宋体，而且应用程序菜单的名字不是WPS演示，而是Kingsoft Presentation。 KDE和LXDE平台上 …
<huntxu> mayli: 你一個一個替換不行嗎？幹嘛計數？
<mayli> huntxu: 那就先匹配一遍再替换一遍？
<huntxu> mayli: 單個字符，做全局替換...
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • Ubuntu的图标变成空白、界面也变得很丑，是什么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369062 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 神仙鱼 — 2012-03-29 14:05
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Empathy怎么接受好友请求和怎么看到msn群的消息？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369063 我现在用empathy登录msn，感觉还可以，但是当别人加我的时候，我就弹出了一个有人想加我的请求，我不知道在哪里点通过，谁能不能告诉我下， 还有，就是empathy支持msn群消息吗？我找不到我加入的群，也没有接收 …
<iPeipei> iGoogle: 阿姨好
<sulit> 大姨妈好
<archl> elementary OS终于要和 Ubuntu 竞技了，下个月发布
<fvw> hehe
<archl> 都是大姨妈。
<L-----D> elementary OS 是啥
<Laputa> 有人比较懂flash嘛！！！
<sulit> flash是啥
<Laputa> 。。。。
<Laputa> sulit: 别调戏我。。
<sulit> 我真的不懂，不过好像不难啊
<sulit> 网上教程那么多
<sulit> 随便学学就行
<fvw> Laputa: flash 快不行了
<Laputa> 我。。。 对flash无感阿。。
<sulit> Laputa: html5
<Laputa> 想做一个互动的svg。 最后要生成图片 可以保存。
<sulit> Laputa: 学这个
<fvw> Laputa: js + css + html5吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何查看是否安装了某个软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369068 愚昧，到现在不还不用linux系统，前一段时间弄了个linode的VPS 里面安装的是ubuntu操作系统，有时候安装软件的时候不知道该软件是否已经安装过了。要怎么查看呢？ 能不能像Windows那样显示出所有已安装软件的清单，需要命令行下的方 …
<Laputa> html5会点。。。
<Laputa> 我其实就是想知道 flash阿是能直接在client上render 一个 svg 图片阿？
<Laputa> 感觉美图秀秀什么的都是client直接做图像处理的把
<Laputa> flash的好处就是看不到源码， 还有感觉可以在本地做些处理。 如果全server端用啥GD处理就太蛋疼了。
<|Element|> iPeipei: hello
<fvw> iPeipei: hi
<iPeipei> fvw: hi
<sulit> iPeipei: hi
<sulit> ^k^: hi
<sulit> ^k^: 你好
<iGoogle> 佩佩朵
<^k^> sulit, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<sdtyum> 同志们好
<sulit> 请问你啥志向
<sdtyum> 过来看下有没有人
<sdtyum> 问一下。人最多的是哪个房间？
<sulit> 都挺尸着呢
<sulit> x-chat能看，有显示人数
<iPeipei> iGoogle: 最近怎么样？
<sdtyum> 手机上的网
<hamo> adam8157: 话说RH超了10亿，你们有没有发奖金？
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...我怎么知道是伤心事...我以为是快乐事呢...lol
<Y4Ng> 你们有没有在用amule 为啥它自动退出呢？
<sulit> sdtyum: 问那干啥
<Y4Ng> 在电驴上面下载东西，然后下载了一会儿就自动退出了
<reply> Y4Ng: 嗯，内存泄露
<reply> Y4Ng: 我用过，是一段时间后卡死……
<namoamitabuddha> Y4Ng: 报 bug
<Y4Ng> 你刚刚说完，我的amule就卡死了。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗拼音出了Meego版的deb安装包...能在ubuntu下面用就好咯... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369072 搜狗拼音出了Meego版的deb安装包（http://shouji.sogou.com/） 有大虾可以尝试拿来ubuntu用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 justin_wzy — 2012-03-29 15:06
<namoamitabuddha> Y4Ng: 报 bug
<reply> Y4Ng: 报 bug
<Y4Ng> 怎么报bug？
<namoamitabuddha> Y4Ng: Ubuntu?
<Y4Ng> en
<Y4Ng> 11.10
<namoamitabuddha> Y4Ng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: ReportingBugs - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Y4Ng> 哦 3q 我看看先。
<sdtyum> 有讨论六四的没？
<namoamitabuddha> NO POLITICS HERE!
<namoamitabuddha> cfy_away`: 现在 away 么
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Linux Deepin 系统主题下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369075 Deepin 为系统主题，包括： *gnome-shell *gtk-2.0 *gtk-3.0 *metacity-1 *unity - 安装方法 ：将 Deepin 以管理员权限复制到 /usr/share/themes 目录下； Deepin-icon 为图标主题； -安装方法 ：将 Deepin-icon 以管理员权限复制到 /usr/share/icons 目录下； 系统主题和图标主题 …
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Connection reset by peer http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369078 sudo pacman -Syu ....................... 2012-03-29 15:41:33 (360 KB/s) - Read error at byte 1982850/7349796 (Connection reset by peer). Retrying. 最近更新，老是这个问题。 是我自身网络问题还是源不稳定？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cppking — 2012-03-29 15:43
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱的问下 怎么在右键菜单增加功能 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369082 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 q84720053 — 2012-03-29 15:50
<adam8157> gfrog: 还在家?
<gfrog> adam8157, yep
<hamo_web> gfrog: 温拿...
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 蛋糕我帮你吃了
<hamo_web> adam8157: 找几块好吃的打包寄过来
<gfrog> adam8157, 矮油
<gfrog> hamo_web, 啥？
<hamo_web> gfrog: 听说温拿们都是WFH的...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 512m 的主机可以装java吗？我安装openjdk 出错。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369087 请各位老大帮忙！谢谢！ creating /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts... Could not create the Java virtual machine. error adding brasil.gov.br/brasil.gov.br.crt error adding cacert.org/cacert.org.crt error adding debconf.org/ca.crt error adding gouv.fr/cert_igca_dsa.crt error adding gouv.fr/cert …
<adam8157> hamo_web: 我昨晚看球, 上午也是wfh. 但是下午过来了, 因为要面试...
<gfrog> hamo_web, 我在家养伤。。
<hamo_web> adam8157: 是因为要吃蛋糕吧温拿...
<adam8157> hamo_web: 意外 意外
<namoamitabuddha> hamo_web: 在？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo_web: 还记得 信号处理系统 么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你那脑袋没事儿吧, 还是想不通为啥会挂彩
<gfrog> adam8157, 。。。。
<hamo_web> namoamitabuddha: 在..
<gfrog> adam8157, 要不哪天带你去现场你试试？
<hamo_web> gfrog: 挂彩啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: 算了
<hamo_web> gfrog: 咋搞的？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo_web: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-24.html#%_sec_3.5.3
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<namoamitabuddha> hamo_web: Streams as signals
<hamo_web> namoamitabuddha: 额...小忙小忙...
<xiaopeng> 有在unbuntu下使用fvwm的吗？
<xiaopeng> 如何在窗口右上角显示该应用程序的图标呢
<namoamitabuddha> xiaopeng: 问 iGoogle
<xiaopeng> namoamitabuddha: 嗯。
<xiaopeng> iGoogle: iGoogle, 你好，请问如何将应用程序的小图标显示在fvwm窗口的左上角呢？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • cd命令结果不如预期.... 求解释 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369097 这是我的脚本 Code: #!/bin/bash script_path="/tmp/__flexcmd.sh" echo "#! /bin/bash" > "$script_path" echo "# generated by script" >> "$script_path" echo $1 | tr  '%' '$' >> "$script_path" shift 1 source $script_path $@ 然后运行 ./flexcmd.sh "mkdir -p %1 && cd %1 " aaa 目录有建立，但是没有改变 …
<xiaopeng> iGoogle: iGoogle
<iGoogle> xiao
<iGoogle> http://stackoverflow.com/ 都打不开了
<^k^> iGoogle,啥网址y Stack Overflow
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine三国志11开起来，黑窗口，卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369101 输出是 Quote: ysw@localhost San11 Tc$ wine san11pk.exe fixme:service:QueryServiceObjectSecurity 0x165c38 4 0x1662b0 0 0x33ee98 - semi-stub fixme:service:QueryServiceObjectSecurity 0x165c38 4 0x1662b0 28 0x33ee98 - semi-stub fixme:service:SetServiceObjectSecurity 0x165c38 4 0x33ee14 fixme:win:EnumDispl …
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥烂网哦你
<iGoogle> 破蛋蛋，还幸灾乐祸
<iGoogle> 才换了isp。打电话去了。
<iGoogle> 不搞好，赔钱
<iGoogle> nnnnd 下载倒是有1M的速度。
<adam8157> hamo_web: go可以内嵌函数么?
<|Element|> iGoogle: 我这下载有2.5M的速度
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥破ISP哦
<iGoogle> |Element|: 你出来了？nnnd
<iGoogle> adam8157: 。
<adam8157> huntxu: 你买的啥板块
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥啥板塊？
<huntxu> adam8157: 哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 混著來的
<adam8157> huntxu: 反应真慢
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天小損失點而已
<adam8157> huntxu: 你现在估计买了30K+了
<huntxu> adam8157: 哪有...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我替你估算的
 * adam8157 Go可以内嵌函数么
<adam8157> jiero: 罗杰好, 这几天貌似没见你来啊
<jiero> adam8157: 我本来说一个月不来的
<adam8157> jiero: 为啥
<jiero> adam8157: 额。来了也没事额
<adam8157> jiero: 吹水闲聊
<jiero> adam8157: 哦，你的公司晋升了，你在中国大众眼里的地位也提升了 ;)
<adam8157> jiero: =,=
<nyfair> 吖哈哈，hamo二世
<jiero> nyfair: ？
<nyfair> jiero: 没事没事
<jiero> adam8157: wps真火啊。。。
<huntxu> 其實pdf zoom to fit然後一路pagedown會比ppt差嗎
<jiero> nyfair: 我在 crawl wiki上写了，要求添加 章鱼隐身狂战士
<DBLobster> 总部打了个防火墙, 我们全过各公司各种爽.
<jiero> nyfair:  章鱼是最好的狂战士哦。一次抓住8个小家伙一起砸
<|Element|> iGoogle: 好久没来了
<jiero> |Element|: ...老人你好
<|Element|> jiero: 我很年轻
<jiero> |Element| 你在论坛里很老
<|Element|> jiero: 我是菜鸟来着
<|Element|> 只是注册比较早
<|Element|> iGoogle: 还不下班啊
<iGoogle> 今天在家啊
<|Element|> 今天居然都休息了
<iGoogle> 佩朵，你现在干嘛呢
<|Element|> 还在公司呢
<|Element|> 准备六点下班
<iGoogle> 还在东莞吧
<iGoogle> 6点，饿死的哦。
<|Element|> 恩，一直没换地方
<iGoogle> 看来公司蛮舒服嘛。
<|Element|> 关键是不知道去哪里
<iGoogle> 哦。lol
<iGoogle> 去混叶子的饭。
<|Element|> 叶子现在是经理了不？
<iGoogle> 这不知道。自己问。
<|Element|> 收拾东西下班
<|Element|> iGoogle: 好像他以前就是经理了哦
<imtxc> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 卸载Gnome之后系统出现问题 麻烦各位进来指点一下 拜谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369110 今天看到有gnome 3.4的升级 但没找到升级方法 又偶然看到了 就先升级到了3.3.2 用的是这个方法 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade 然后下面说升级之后要进行清除 sudo apt-get install ppa-pur …
<mayli> hj
<mayli> jj
<jyfl987> 清明节应该回幼儿园小学扫扫墓，因为那里埋葬了你的童年；清明节应该回初中高中学校扫扫墓，因为那里埋葬里你的青春；清明节应该回大学校园扫扫墓，因为那里埋葬了你的理想~~~
<dachang> 那清明节忙死了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了unity但现在无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369112 我的电脑装了unity 现在会话却只有gnome gnome(classic) xfce 我的gconf destop里没unity dconf 里有 这怎么弄回unity呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 q84720053 — 2012-03-29 18:46
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 我很好奇 wps 在社区里放下载链接的时候有木有附上 md5 和 sha 的校验值 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369113 小生就是好奇这么一问 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw_y_am — 2012-03-29 18:55
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: go 支持函数嵌套。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 哦 好, 我说为啥函数的{也要放在同一行
<adam8157> 呢
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我不是特别清楚，刚刚 Google 的。http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=Go+closure&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcxwangyi.wordpress.com%2F2011%2F03%2F20%2Fclosure-in-go-c-and-scheme%2F&ei=8UF0T9vEFe2viQfpkY3kDw&usg=AFQjCNFifT8fn5SO91RfJ8ye8LVFD2dYSA
<namoamitabuddha> dachang: http://cxwangyi.wordpress.com/2011/03/20/closure-in-go-c-and-scheme/
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Closure in Go, C++ and Scheme « Yi Wang's Tech Notes
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現 linux內核的源碼最近arm改動最多。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你也开始学golang了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 瞅瞅
<imtxc> adam8157: 还不如抓紧找一对象呢
<adam8157> imtxc: - -! 我清心寡欲
<imtxc> 就找一 golang的
<imtxc> 在外企有那么好机会接触洋妞
<huntxu> adam8157: 泡不到就承認
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡子你也皮痒啊
<imtxc> 太暴力了
<huntxu> adam8157: 信用卡還沒辦哦
<adam8157> huntxu: 法制, 不讲那些
<huntxu> lol
<huntxu> 閃
<imtxc> 上班多少时间或者工资多少就可以给办信用卡了
<soiamso> imtxc: 不一定，招行看学历，
<imtxc> soiamso: 还看学历。 煤老板也不见得多有学历
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • dl.google.com这两天死活连不上了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369115 没法更新Chrome了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhcn — 2012-03-29 19:29
<wayne__> 终于出来几个说中文的
<wayne__> 刚才去错地方了，到ubuntu里还不让说中文
<soiamso> imtxc: 煤老板也不用招商的信用卡
<soiamso> imtxc: 如果你用房产，随便批
<imtxc> 这样啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 什么时候发布？不是说3月29日发布么？怎么一点动静都没有？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369116 Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 什么时候发布？不是说3月29日发布么？怎么一点动静都没有？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzl_sz — 2012-03-29 19:36
<jfklscmlciocvnc> 请问怎么私聊呢
<xiaopeng> jfklscmlciocvnc: /query 你想要私聊的昵称
<BigOne> 现在这种时候，一般人都在忙什么呢
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • #include命令不能重叠吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369121 我试了一下，不管是标准链接库还是自己定义的.h文件，多次include是没有任何问题的。为什么书上说还要用条件编译（#ifndef #define）? 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-03-29 20:07
<xiaopeng> ^k^: 条件编译是解决重复包含的问题的。
<^k^> xiaopeng, 尝试把一个更具体的上下文。  ㍬ 
<xiaopeng> ^k^: 你比如写一个文件a.c，里面要用到头文件a.h
<^k^> xiaopeng, 你能告诉我什么八卦？  ㍬ 
<imtxc> 把简历放博客上面　会不会收到很多垃圾广告邮件什么的
<xiaopeng> ^k^: 八卦？？？什么意思？
<^k^> xiaopeng, 贾尼斯说，他通过他的房子里走来走去，到他的卧室里，然后到他的床上去睡觉。  ㍬ 
<xiaopeng> ^k^: 这个问题你可以参考一本书《C primer plus》，上面清晰地阐述了这个问题。
<^k^> xiaopeng, 什么是“本”是指？  ㍬ 
<jfklscmlciocvnc> ？
<xiaopeng> ^k^: <<C primer plus>>是本书啊，http://www.verycd.com/topics/71660/
<^k^> xiaopeng ⇪ ti: 《C Primer Plus&C++Primer Plus第五版中文版》(C Primer Plus&C++Primer Plus)PDG以及PDF格式_VeryCD电驴下载
<xiaopeng> 嗯，就是它
<xiaopeng> ^k^: 看看吧，
<jfklscmlciocvnc> ..
<namoamitabuddha> xiaopeng: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 後天，， 匿名組織就要攻擊 13根了。。
<waynewang> 期待
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: DNS Root Server?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯
<waynewang> 有什么好看的黑客小说吗
<imtxc> xiaopeng: ...
<^k^> xiaopeng, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<xiaopeng> imtxc: 。。。what do you want to say ?
<imtxc> xiaopeng: 调戏小k
<namoamitabuddha> ^k^: SICP 是本书啊，http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<CyrusYzGTt> http://page.renren.com/601089068/note/813530769
<xiaopeng> imtxc: 没有，我不是那样啊。
<OT_iux> 早…
<ofan_> waynewang: masters of doom
<CyrusYzGTt> http://soft.ccw.com.cn/news/htm2012/20120328_965130.shtml
<ofan_> waynewang: Masters of Doom
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ bot??
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<waynewang> 英文的？
<OT_iux> 我不是机器人…
<OT_iux> 机器人不是被Ban了么～
<namoamitabuddha> https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<xiaopeng> 这里的朋友有没有研究过linux内核的？有的话，说一声，我们讨论个问题。
<ofan_> waynewang: 有中文，Doom启示录
<xiaopeng> 有个问题不明白
<ofan_> xiaopeng: 曰
<waynewang> ofan_: 我去找来看看
<CyrusYzGTt> 人機合一？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaopeng§ 我木有研究
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 用C写的一个脚本语言 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369122 http://code.google.com/p/cosane/ 水平有限，不足之处甚多，欢迎指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 nanhai68 — 2012-03-29 20:10
<ofan_> waynewang: 再配合quake的源码看，效果更佳
<xiaopeng> CyrusYzGTt: 其实内核真的很有意思。有空可以看看。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaopeng§ 表示如果有顯卡的自動切換，會去研究
<xiaopeng> CyrusYzGTt: hehe
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaopeng§ ..
<xiaopeng> CyrusYzGTt: 现在的内核是无法直接看源代码的，只能一步步来。其实有太多问题还不明白。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaopeng§ 好吧，我曾經看多 adam8157_away 研究過 內核的 vdso機制
<xiaopeng> CyrusYzGTt: CyrusYzGTt，我觉得你是高手。我现在只能看linux早期的源代码。那里还没有这些
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaopeng§ ..額。。 不是，我多數是瞎說的，不信就問 roylez
<xiaopeng> CyrusYzGTt: 我尝试着写一个小内核，现在只完成了几个进程的切换，有一些问题想找个朋友讨论一下
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaopeng§ 額，，我建議你去中文討論氛圍的 linux內核郵件列表
<CyrusYzGTt> http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/2012/03/28/gnome-shell-extensions-recommended-2/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: GNOME Shell 扩展推荐(2) » GNOME Shell 扩展推荐(2)
<xiaopeng> CyrusYzGTt: CyrusYzGTt，谢谢你。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaopeng§ ..好鬱悶，，你怎麼將本尊的nick重複一次。。
<xiaopeng> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，下次不了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaopeng§ 好吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.techweb.com.cn/news/2012-03-28/1171995.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y “世界最大望远镜阵列”定于2016年开工建造_TechWeb
<waynewang> CyrusYzGTt: 哪国的
<CyrusYzGTt> waynewang§ ..不清楚，，我看到 陣列，，就情不自禁的發上來
<waynewang> 看着好大啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/webmd/chinese_t.asp?who=091e9c5e80a08019
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 騎自行車不舒服？檢查手把！ - 美國WebMD大眾醫療新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/webmd/chinese_t.asp?page=1&who=091e9c5e80a03122
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 男性禿髮找到新的根源？ - 美國WebMD大眾醫療新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/webmd/chinese_t.asp?page=1&who=091e9c5e80a045ba
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 記憶問題在住院後可能會惡化 - 美國WebMD大眾醫療新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 广播帝
<NWMonster> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ ,,多謝讚美，，讚美主。讚美空老師，讚美怡紅院
<namoamitabuddha> netcat 的 SSL 版本叫啥
<namoamitabuddha> cryptcat?
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚。。我覺得應該打patch 進去。。
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: socat
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 多线程是不是必须自己管理内存？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369126 比如我弄个线性表，进行K-V对应存储。 现在问题来了：我想要这货成为线程安全的。 malloc()和free()据说不是线程安全的（不可重入）， 那么我是不是只能自己动手，丰衣足食？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fy0 — 2012-03-29 20:59
<Laputa> 草刘最近时上不去了么
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<NWMonster> 是啊，上不去了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.9haow.cn/2012/03/29/dufu-hua.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 杜甫咆哮版《别再画了》 | 好玩吧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.9haow.cn/2012/03/29/xuliya.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 叙利亚的牛逼民间科学家 | 好玩吧
<NWMonster> 木有了草榴才感觉到网络是多么的无聊
<waynewang> 可以去咪咪爱啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt>  求 艹榴
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac319228/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 【汉语10级】标准的中文发音. - AcFun.tv
<hamo> roylez_: 主席你有bug啊...
<roylez_> hamo: ?
<hamo> roylez_: lol
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac319228/
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac317060/
<roylez_> hamo: 下面一个
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<hamo> roylez_: ....跪了....
<soiamso> hamo: 还有 echo 呢。。。。。。。。。
<hamo> soiamso: 啥？
<soiamso> hamo: wifi ... .
 * hamo afk
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 在apu本上安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369129 本人测试了多个版本 自己分区就不能找到系统 让系统自己在一块硬盘上安装可以安装成功 怎么回事 ubuntu 10.04 11.10 fedora 16 debian 6.0.4 mint 12 统计信息: 发表于 由 rainbow.tj@qq.com — 2012-03-29 22:07
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 阿姨 opera 11.62 release了
<moska> roylez: 比如我想写一个irc client，我得让它一边接收信息显示在屏幕上，另一边一直等待我的输入并把输入的信息发送，怎么办？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • n卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369130 之前有大虾发过n卡的贴 viewtopic.php?f=42&t=263478 按照上面的做 到了sudo stop gdm这步就会提示Unknown job: gdm 然后用sudo service gdm stop 就会提示 command not found 这这么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu--OS — 2012-03-29 22:18
<byzantium> 谁熟悉 linux套接字
<alvin_rxg> 套接字……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 套接字是啥？
<Evanescence> socket ?
<byzantium> 对的
<byzantium> socket
<Evanescence> 有谁有视频的? 让我测试下Empathy的视频功能
<alvin_rxg> 好抽象的翻譯呀
<byzantium> 我
<byzantium> 有视频
<Evanescence> byzantium: 你Gmail多少?
<moska> Evanescence: 我也想请教socket,
<Evanescence> moska: 可是我不懂的呀,我只知道那叫socket
<moska> Evanescence: ...
<moska> alvin_rxg: 请教socket
<alvin_rxg> 不會。自己看文檔去啊。。
<moska> alvin_rxg: 阻塞 非阻塞 同步 异步
<moska> alvin_rxg: 求文档
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<alvin_rxg> google => linux socket
<byzantium> 呵呵 没有装
<alvin_rxg> moska: man socket
<imtxc> 感谢神
<imtxc> 在神的twitter 找到了最新的草榴地址
<moska> alvin_rxg: man man
<moska> imtxc: ...
<Evanescence> 神有草榴帐号?
<moska> imtxc: 不会吧。。。
<imtxc> Evanescence: 肯定有
<imtxc> moska: 有啥不会的。
<Evanescence> 最新地址不是超简单么?
<Evanescence> 一个命令feh 获取图片就是了啊
<moska> imtxc: 神发的twi里有地址？
<imtxc> moska: 少年，神也有欲望。
<Evanescence> 从上段时间之后,那网址就没变过
<Evanescence> 骚年啊
<Evanescence> 呵呵
<moska> imtxc: 神都有崽崽了。。。
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 不会画画 到哪找个好看点的favicon.ico啊
<Evanescence> 有了的人还是需要滴...这你就不懂了
<Evanescence> imtxc: 截图....
<Evanescence> imtxc: 或者画个X,Y
<imtxc> Evanescence: 。。
 * moska 18m真是好，给了大量教程，^_^
<Evanescence> imtxc: 截图绝对好
<imtxc> Evanescence: 有道理。
<imtxc> Evanescence: 其实找一个现成的下载最方便
<Evanescence> 版权... 虽然没大问题,一般也不会碰到
<Evanescence> 但是自己做一个还是最好的
<Evanescence> 你现在说,我现在就在做,给自己做一个
<imtxc> Evanescence: 。。你正在做？
<imtxc> Evanescence: 截图 不是也有版权嘛
<Evanescence> imtxc: 用Gimp随便画几笔,然后就修改下背景色,模糊效果之类的
<Evanescence> 就没有版权问题了
<Evanescence> imtxc: 截图的话无法搜索到啊
<Evanescence> 而且你截图截取一小部分别人看不出来的
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> 完了也瞎画一个
<imtxc> 或者我去弄个猫啊狗啊的去 应该没人会发现。
<Evanescence> 就是啊
<Evanescence> 树叶,几何图形之类的
<imtxc> Evanescence: flickr上面看看
<Evanescence> 这种绝对没有版权
<imtxc> en
<imtxc> Evanescence: 给看看你画的
<Evanescence> imtxc: 还没好呢,
<Evanescence> imtxc: 才开始构思
<imtxc> Evanescence: 还要构思？
<Evanescence> imtxc: 那是自然的,都说了,那样还不如去截图
<imtxc> 。
<imtxc> Evanescence: 你做你的 我去搜图
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问学C++最好看什么书尤其是在linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369133 我很想找一本书是根据linux来教C++的！！！ 很多书都是用VC++来写的。所以很多库文件linux是没有的，而且对于我这个新手是很难知道怎样添加。 虽然是一个头文件，但是其实头文件里面还包含很多小的分文件.....不说了。 不知到 …
<wujie> 大家好阿
<imtxc> Evanescence: http://online.sccnn.com/html/cion/png/20120321221602.htm 你说这里的我可以用不
<^k^> imtxc,啥网址y 可爱动物桌面图标下载-图标-素材中国-online.sccnn.com
<imtxc> wujie: 好
<Evanescence> imtxc: 肯定可以用
<imtxc> 那就好
<k3nz0> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<k3nz0> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<k3nz0> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<k3nz0> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVV
<k3nz0> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<k3nz0> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<knownbad> 吗的
<imtxc> 嘛情况
<xsky1> 试下小爱机器人 ： Q996738685
<zoong> hi,everyone
<xsky1> hi
<^k^> xsky1, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<xsky1> hehe
<xsky1> 呵呵，
<xsky1> 有人么？
<Evanescence> imtxc: 我做好了
<imtxc> Evanescence: 呃 比我找的还快
<imtxc> 能看看不
<Evanescence>  http://ompldr.org/vZDZ3Ng
<Evanescence> imtxc: 很快吧
<imtxc> Evanescence: 字
<Evanescence> imtxc: 就是说简单啊
<imtxc> Evanescence: 恩也对 图标没必要多花
<Evanescence> 下线,睡觉,
<cnhezhong> ppurl.com真的不错啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 皮皮书屋 » 分享电子书 (@ ppurl.com)
<cnhezhong> 我网易网盘密码被取消了，不用密码就直接登录了，到后台一看不知为何没有密码了，又重新设置了，这个问题我应该到哪里问下情况呢，哪位知道
<cnhezhong> 这事的发生就跟我多年前在网易网盘里放的文件被丢失一样，这是网易网盘第二次让我迷惑了，
<alvin_rxg> cnhezhong: 發郵件問
<gebjgd> nijj: 你鸡鸡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你鸡鸡走了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: ...
<paopao> 啊
<paopao> 大家都睡觉了？
<NWMonster> ..
<paopao> 还有醒着的lol
<NWMonster> ...我就没睡。。
<paopao> 嗯嗯。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 这时差 厉害
<paopao> 对，太厉害了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我这里1：39
<NWMonster> 无关时差。。我夜猫子
<gebjgd> paopao: 人家不在天朝 所以他没睡觉
<paopao> NWMonster你在哪里？
<gebjgd> paopao: 人家在日笨
<NWMonster> /whois NWMonster
<paopao> lol
<paopao> 原来时差一个小时，寡闻了
<paopao> 睡觉了，明天还要奋斗
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你明天没课?
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 有，但是还不困。。
<NWMonster> 再熬一会就睡
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 牛逼
<NWMonster> gebjgd: ...
<NWMonster> 。。
<NWMonster> 唉
<DawnFantasy_> 国内的网盘，，靠不住。外国的没试过。哈哈
<NWMonster> dropbox
<hechu> http://bbs.wps.cn/forum-81-1.html
<^k^> hechu ⇪ ti: WPS for Linux - WPS Office官方论坛 -更懂中文的办公软件-应用心得讨论-意见反馈-开发动态-免费下载
<xds_> i can't type chinese ,how to do it
<xds_> give me some code   please!!!
<cnhezhong> xds_: utf-8?
<xds_> pinyin   shu ru fa zen  me  gao chu lai
<alvin_rxg> xds_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
 * knownbad @@~
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<knownbad> 烤香肠
<knownbad> 教老婆英文让我头疼。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆那么笨
<alvin_rxg> 不是說讓去夜校么？
<\b> knownbad: 老坏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人笨的话 去哪儿都没用
<\b> gebjgd: 肠男
<\b> alvin_rxg: 松鼠
<\b> fivesheep: 羊五
<\b> cleamoon: 二代
<gebjgd> \b: 钢屄
<\b> gebjgd: 钢屄加个底
<knownbad> 老婆有点胆小老是怕错了。
<knownbad> 跟我练习都还怕犯错。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆胆子更小
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你就没有白人朋友
<knownbad> 有又怎么着？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 练啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆的德语就是这么练出来的
<knownbad> 我和朋友都是用英文但老婆还不会。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太差了吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆学艺术的 英文都能听懂
<knownbad> 没办法，没的退了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 退货
<knownbad> 你老婆是知识分子。我老婆是农民工。
<knownbad> 前任女友的英文就很好也是graphic design的。  Art Center College of Design
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆是学服装设计的
<knownbad> 你老婆应该知道Art Center College of Design。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道
<knownbad> 哦，但Art Center College of Design也有fashion design。
<knownbad> 他们好似设计早期的Honda America车身。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你说的是工业设计
<knownbad> 那一家什么都有。
<knownbad> 但这已是10几年前的事。
<knownbad> http://ninite.com/
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y Ninite - Install or Update Multiple Apps at Once
<knownbad> 这个用来更新Windows好用。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 图书馆还有这个: http://goo.gl/0YdKp
<^k^> \b,啥网址y KIT-Bibliothek | KIT-Katalog | Suche
<alvin_rxg> random house audio ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 40CDs
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果有那套 deutsche grammophon 的 56张 cd 借就好了...
<alvin_rxg> 讓學校訂購唄
<\b> alvin_rxg:　这种cd不像书。。。不会罢在图书馆里的。
<alvin_rxg> o
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不过图书馆里有许多有声读物
<\b> alvin_rxg: 昨天刚让图书馆订了一本书，wiely 的，不知道几个月后能拿到...
<\b> gebjgd: chi
<\b> 换一层楼
<\b> 这楼太吵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 话说我这里的urxvt挺好用的啊
<alvin_rxg> 我這裡也挺好用啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦 不是你。是ofan说的不好用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对了 你那里的pidgin如何
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: msn是不是协议有问题 在线列表有的时候不刷新
<alvin_rxg> 很好用啊
<knownbad> 这里没问题。
<knownbad> 但我用msn-pecan。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是什么东西
<knownbad> 插件？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好用？
<knownbad> 是啊。  装了后用WLM设定MSN account。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我记得我用过这东西
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好像不支持隐身消息
<knownbad> 这我不知道，没这个需要。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://pop.6park.com/life2/messages/71208.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 世界上最早的性奴交易（图文14P）
<knownbad> 你应该喜欢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你不喜欢？
<knownbad> 不怎么喜欢，太肉肉的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是 我是说性奴交易
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/ro0q8
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ ti: AmazonWireless: Samsung Captivate Glide Android Phone (AT&T)
<gebjgd> knownbad: 才双核 弱爆了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在都四核了
<knownbad> 在这个价位？  去死吧。
<alvin_rxg> 4核用來同時玩4個遊戲？
<alvin_rxg> 周华健 李宗盛 黄品冠 - 最近比较烦
<alvin_rxg> \b: 感覺我上學期被 janßen 害了…… dsv 他就講了一點點東西。今年換教授了，實驗里很多東西都是今年新上的。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你是考了 janßen 的？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<\b> alvin_rxg: 居说今年换那个老太婆了?
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<\b> 然后还讲了神马　？
<\b> ###
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不就是 z 变换再解几个方程吗
<alvin_rxg> 我咋知道講了什麼。反正實驗內容裡邊，至少一半是之前不知道的。
<\b> fishoneeyed: -!-
<alvin_rxg> \b: janßen 也是講這個，但實驗內容可不是 z + 幾個方程……
<\b> alvin_rxg:  实验内容不也就是考试差不多的吗?
<alvin_rxg> 不是……
<\b> alvin_rxg:　自己家里用 matlab 换两次就换出来了..
<alvin_rxg> x_X  這兩次沒有一點和 z 有關係的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我就记得计算几个积分，计算几个filter , 再看几个 fester...
<\b> fenster
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> 然后老太婆看报告看的特别仔细
<alvin_rxg> 呃…………
<\b> alvin_rxg:  其实还是dsv 2的东西有用，别看就只是几个简单的概率..
<alvin_rxg> dvs2 正上。
<alvin_rxg> scheisse
<alvin_rxg> 右耳經常被忽略
<alvin_rxg> 已經好多次忘了助聽器了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 前两天大蒜先生给我写邮件了，　说我还有信在他那里...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 在 stuttgart ？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 估计也像你那时候搬家一样，地址改了，银行还寄到原地址
<\b> alvin_rxg:  没问在哪里
<\b> alvin_rxg: 匆忙回了一句就又打工去了..
<alvin_rxg> 也是，上次我明明2月1號已經改了地址。銀行2月10號發出的信還是寄到原來的地址……
<alvin_rxg> 今天的可用流量還有 480MB... >_<
<\b> 今天?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> 每天 585MB，到現在才用了100MB
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 3g?
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 宿舍限制
<\b> 唉。。没网络的生活至少还要持续半年...
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: ...
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 连毛片都下不了了？
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<ofan_> 真悲剧
<ofan> meta-jmeta-l /input jump_last_buffer
<^k^>  06:23
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-30
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说我们这里urxvt都相当给力的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这价格能买个ps vita了 4核心
<gebjgd> knownbad: 4核显卡
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还有3G
 * knownbad 捅gebjgd屁眼。
<knownbad> 回家去。
<Y4Ng> 早啊
<kingbo> 大家早
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone.
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • C/C++/Java/JavaEE环境搭建视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369148 C,C++和java的环境搭建 object 统计信息: 发表于 由 darkt — 2012-03-30 8:50
<roylez> iFvwm: 神早
<BigOne> 各位怎么看待go语言？
<iFvwm> roylez: 今天又完工了？
<caleb-> C 才是王道啊
<iFvwm> caleb-: go都要死的了，他们这几天折腾。别理。lol
<roylez> iFvwm: 。
<roylez> iFvwm: 必须的
<fivesheep> yo 各位妹子们
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [苦逼学生党求助]64位11.10能认证无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369150 能够认证成功，但是ping网关ping不通，求助 以前装64位arch就没有问题，无语了 统计信息: 发表于 由 gundamfj — 2012-03-30 9:19
<iFvwm> roylez: 资本家做法。。每天工作10分钟，然后说好忙。
<roylez> iFvwm: 您就是大资本家啊
<iFvwm> 你比资本家还资本家啊
<roylez> iFvwm: https://static.fsf.org/nosvn/libreplanet/2012/awards/matz-s.jpg
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: hardcore的ping，居然进300了。280的样子。
<iFvwm> nnnd 教主啊
<iFvwm> 家里ping 163，居然是1.xxms roylez
<iFvwm> 公司这光纤，还5xms
<roylez> iFvwm: 我这里30多
<iFvwm> 咋家里的，那么快。。。
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<hamo> roylez: .
<roylez> hamo: 你可来了，哥要闲疯了
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo: 如果我能干10份我这样的工作，拿10份工资就好了
<roylez> hamo: o，干不了10份，8份问题不大
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/9MSvy.jpg
<hamo> roylez: 嚓...我就求double就行
<hamo> roylez: 你跟老外聊完啦？
<Patrick_DJ> caleb-: +1
<roylez> hamo: 8点就聊完了
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥？
<hamo> roylez: 典型温拿啊...钱多活少睡得早...
<Patrick_DJ> caleb-: Since I work on 1 year JAVA, 3 year C#, 1 year C++, now I work on C, and I can know I that C is the best. :-D
<caleb-> Patrick_DJ: 绕了一大圈啊
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: 工作这么多年了啊已经
<Patrick_DJ> caleb-: :-)
<Patrick_DJ> caleb-: Yes.
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: 你不在祖国么？
<Patrick_DJ> imtxc: In China, but our company doesn't allow to install Chinese Input.
<imtxc> hamo: 求科普 嘛叫温拿
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: o I see
<iFvwm> Patrick_DJ: 啥工作，还c#过？
<huntxu> roylez: 高帥富每天看圖
<iFvwm> huntxu: 你又挑逗乐乐主席
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu hamo 围观重温拿
<roylez> huntxu: 哥有帽
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿你来啦...
<roylez> adam8157: 温蛋蛋
 * hamo 为什么是温的而不是热的呢？？？
<adam8157> hamo: 哥有帽
<hamo> adam8157: 我肿么啦？
<huntxu> roylez: 神挑撥能力最佳
<huntxu> hamo: 你的id討厭
<adam8157> hamo: 咱踢人从不讲道理
 * hamo 嚓....无节操OP啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你好歹編一個撒。。。
<adam8157> lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 早
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: .
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: Wot company....
<MeaCulpa> 这种Company要拖出来骂
<roylez> hamo: 作为毒孃的人，您就认了吧
<huntxu> hamo: 作为毒孃的人，您就认了吧
<MeaCulpa> echo 'www.baidu.com 127.0.0.1' >> /etc/hosts
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: why?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 上度娘不如看自家黄图有营养
<imtxc> 最起码我这里 毒娘速度比go快。
<MeaCulpa> 母猩猩p股比拉美女人还大，然你会肿么？ 完全是两个物种
<imtxc> ||
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要是老美提出Ruby, 我就跟你混了
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: the best is always the next. Programming Language, girls, whatever
 * hamo ....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 最好的妹子是别人的妹子。
<iFvwm> imtxc: 你以为都是不要钱的吧。
<imtxc> iFvwm: 总有便宜的。
<iFvwm> roylez:  把 imtxc 这家伙踢了。很不厚道啊。
 * imtxc 我没干啥啊。
<imtxc> iFvwm: 神我错了。不要办我着
<iFvwm> 戳瓢。懂不。
<adam8157> roylez: 还在无锡呢
<huntxu> 支持辦了
<imtxc> huntxu: .我怎么你了么。
 * iFvwm 支持掐架。 imtxc vs huntxu
<iFvwm> 掐输的，踢了。 lol
<huntxu> iFvwm: 就你挑撥
<iFvwm> 掐架好玩。要不冷清。
<adam8157> iFvwm: .
<iFvwm> 蛋清
<larry_> how to solve this : numble of created screens doesn't match detected numble of screens
<larry_> I'm under  the command line
 * hamo 我不说话，只围观...
<imtxc> pipe的缓冲区是1么？
<iFvwm> 不懂。
<iFvwm> 围观
<wzlxx> adam8157: 如果我有两个进程，一个读一个写，共享内存方式通信，我的读的这个进程就要一直读吗？
<Patrick_DJ> iFvwm: C# for Geography Information System.
<adam8157> wzlxx: shm的为啥要一直读?
<wzlxx> adam8157: 那我怎么知道另一个进程写数据了？
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: secret.
<wzlxx> adam8157: 怎么知道数据发生的变化
<imtxc> wzlxx: msync?
<wzlxx> imtxc: 我去查查去，没用个这个
<adam8157> 不是很明白, 那块内存变了不就是写了么?
<iFvwm> Patrick_DJ: 。。 不是问你做啥工作的嘛。。为啥这些多语言都要搞。
<adam8157> wzlxx: 应该有相应函数, 没有的话也是放一个读标记位一个写标记位就完事儿嘛...
<wzlxx> adam8157: 但读进程怎么知道内存变了？
<wzlxx> adam8157: 这个标记也得通过SHM共享？
<iFvwm> wzlxx: 通常理解，应该有消息钩子
<adam8157> wzlxx: 可以在shm里头 也可以用别的嘛
<wzlxx> adam8157: 嗯，我试试
<adam8157> wzlxx: 或许你的场景就不该用shm    shm还搞成block 坑呢啊
<adam8157> wzlxx: 而且不建议用shm
 * iFvwm 双口ram，都有引脚指示数据变化的。
<imtxc> wzlxx: 我猜只能给它一个flag，写的时候修改flag
<Patrick_DJ> iFvwm: Map Engine.
<iFvwm> 。。gaoji名词。不懂。 Patrick_DJ
<iFvwm> hamo: 你来翻译。
<hamo> iFvwm: 啥玩意？
<iFvwm> hamo: 翻译 Map Engine 或者 gaoji啊。
<hamo> iFvwm: gaoji=> 搞基
<adam8157> 果然
<iFvwm> 蛤蟆辞典。果然精妙。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 他就认这一个词的
 * hamo 嚓嚓...
<iFvwm> me.. 胖子呢？
<waynewang> 这么多人，怎么没 人说话呢
<fhmdgxs> wzlxx: sem呢
<roylez> hamo: 你的叫声怎么变成擦擦了
<waynewang> 怎么用mplayer在线看视频？
 * hamo 米国大使来了...等等去围观...
<waynewang> 在哪？
<adam8157> hamo: 你去求避难, 就说"你看我形状就是轮子, 在这里会被迫害的啊"
 * adam8157 我太喜欢吐槽了... 不知道德云社还缺人不
<iFvwm> adam8157: 你这原创？
<adam8157> iFvwm: 啊 咋了
 * adam8157 这样还不死!  23:01:03 up 17:37,  1 user,  load average: 680.53, 685.64, 688.95
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 680...
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 试试嘛
<iFvwm> adam8157: 如果是，那我推荐你去说相声。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我在测scheduler
<adam8157> iFvwm: 准备简历去 lol
<iFvwm> 说相声的，哪里需要简历。你傻了。。。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 把这个channel的log打印一份
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> 附带推荐蛤蟆也去吧。
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine cs:cource 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369159 版本是中国fps联盟 css 3140 版，偶尔可以成功进入游戏。但是有点卡。大多数情况是hl2.exe出现错误。 不知道能不能报bug？ Code: Unhandled exception: assertion failed in 32-bit code (0x68000832). Register dump: CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b EIP:68000832 ESP:1a6ce5f4 EBP:1a6c …
<fhmdgxs> hi
<wzlxx> imtxc: 我用的flag
<adam8157> iFvwm: 对 他适合捧哏, 于谦的角色, 被吐槽的
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<cl2> 【求助】：11.04升级11.10后，重启不能进入图形界面，停在刚显示鼠标那，并且屏幕不停的闪出启动信息
<ofan> cl2: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ofan> cl2: 看下结果
<cl2> 好的 我试试
<iFvwm> http://huaban.com/pins/3057409/ adam8157
<kk> iFvwm,啥网址y 小脚丫采集到精致小物品 - 花瓣
<adam8157> iFvwm: 不敢开
<imtxc> wzlxx: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<iFvwm> adam8157: 破蛋蛋。。。。。
<zhao> ubuntu12.04要出了  ====12.04吧
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助 文本中的时间提取 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369161 有这样一行文本： Recovery Manager: Release 10.2.0.5.0 - Production on Tue Mar 27 03:30:01 2012 请问怎么把时间串03:30:01更好地提取出来呢？ O(∩_∩)O希望各位为小弟解答解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeng8809 — 2012-03-30 11:23
<iFvwm> http://huaban.com/pins/3056276/
<kk> iFvwm,啥网址y 飞鱼·小鱼丸采集到收集 - 花瓣
 * hamo afk
<caasi> Arch睡眠后起来，Xorg的CPU占用就奇高...
<caasi> 什么情况
<caasi> any idea?
<imtxc> caasi: 不睡眠
<caasi> imtxc: 额。。。笔记本诶
<caasi> imtxc: 每次都关机太麻烦了。
<ofan> caasi: X版本多少
<caasi> imtxc: xorg 1.11
<caasi> https://t.co/FMTU0zsM
<kk> caasi,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<caasi> 貌似遇到这问题的不止我一个人
<caasi> 而且也不只是arch
<ofan> 最新1.12
<caasi> 看log一切正常
<ofan> caasi: 用闭源驱动了么
<caasi> ofan: 嗯，我用的闭源驱动。所以
<ofan> caasi: 升级X,升级到最新驱动
<ofan> 以前用catalyst也这样
<ofan> 换开源的就没问题
<caasi> ofan: 好像……有人intel也遇到这种情况了
<caasi> ofan: 所以我想着可能不是驱动的问题了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20120329/n339313537.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: S+M Vs.SPDY：微软Google竞争HTTP 2.0-搜狐滚动
<ofan> caasi: X的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> caasi§ 筆記本就拔電池和電源，， 臺式直接拔電源
<ofan> 驱动的问题就是X的问题
<caasi> ofan: 有人报bug了。但是貌似没反应
<caasi> ofan: 嗯，奇怪的问题哎
<ofan> caasi: 与驱动兼容不好
<caasi> ofan: 现在只能每次都关机了
<ofan> 还是用开源的
<CyrusYzGTt> caasi§ 你說的這個問題我以前遇到。。 關機用 halt -p解決。。 最後升級內核到最新版搞定
<caasi> ofan: 开源的没有尝试，恐怕即使换了开源的，也会引发其他的问题
<ofan> caasi: 什么问题
<caasi> ofan: 发热什么的吧
<ofan> 现在开源的不错了
<ofan> caasi: 没问题了，以前发热比较厉害，ati的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-60015
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 60015:Google Chrome 18.0.1025.142之前版本多个内存破坏漏洞 - Sebug
<caasi> ofan: xf86-video-ati?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.xinmin.cn/rollnews/2012/03/29/14230008.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 日本研制特殊相机 让核污染可视化_新闻_新民网
<CyrusYzGTt> 裝 mesa吧。。
<ofan> 对
<caasi> ofan: 但是……听到有人说intel显卡也出现这个问题……让我疑惑了
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • Nachos 4.1 源代码修改 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369162 NachOS的安装 1.首先解压缩安装文件： tar zxvf NachOS-4.1_110.gz 上过信安实践的都会的吧～解压在当前文件夹之下 2.进入如下目录： cd NachOS-4.1/code/build.linux/ 同上～ 3.执行make depend（依赖检验）： make depend 这里可能有一个问题当然你（没有问题最好拉）， …
<ofan> caasi: 试试呗
<caasi> ofan: 好吧
<caasi> ofan: 谢谢
<ofan> no prob
<caasi> ofan: #archlinux里面也叫我试试开源的驱动
<ofan> caasi: 开源的与X兼容好些
<caasi> ofan: 嗯，
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 兼容性和3D加速性能，选择啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cio.zol.com.cn/282/2828238.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google同意向甲骨文支付Android专利费_企业信息化软件动态-中关村在线
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/7xkka.jpg
<MeaCulpa> Patent Troll 威武
<hamo> roylez: 并不懂...
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/R0QSn.jpg
<hamo> kk: 你出bug了哟...
<kk> hamo, 有趣的八卦。  ㍣ 
<jyfl987> google堕落了诶
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 专利虽然万恶，但毕竟是他们成长起来的秩序
<Laputa> 看来还真是偷了代码了。。。
<MeaCulpa> Laputa: 专利和代码有毛关系
<m0ugly> Laputa
<m0ugly> haha
<m0ugly> The Bitch
<Laputa> MeaCulpa: 阿。 不是说啥android那个虚拟机的源码和jvm差不多的。。
<Laputa> m0ugly: 天空之城！！ 拜托
<Laputa> m0ugly: laputa , not la puta
<m0ugly> 你知道吗你的名字的意思是什么？
<Laputa> 我已经被老外吐槽过了
<m0ugly> 啊，是不同的。。。
<m0ugly> 哈哈
<m0ugly> 我是西班牙人
<Laputa> 我操
<Laputa> 中文挺好！！
<m0ugly> 哪个原理我笑了
<Laputa> la puta 西班牙语 时婊子是把
<ofan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/179927.htm
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y 消费者买到假手机使用1月欠费40多万元_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxpilot.net/industry/news/2012032901Linux-Thin-Client
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 瘦身桌面方案Linux OS Provision Appliance | Linux Pilot
<drazet> ......
<MeaCulpa> Laputa: dunno
<MeaCulpa> Laputa: 谁让Google摊上Java, 无能
<MeaCulpa> Viva!
<MeaCulpa> Voila!
<ofan_> oh la la
<psychologe> 遇到个难题，我手机用的联通号，有3G信号。在手机上开了sshd,有没有什么办法让外网电脑ssh 登陆手机呢？
<psychologe> 手机上的ip是172.18.72.32.
<Laputa> psychologe: 把联通黑了。 设个port forward 。。
<adam8157> http://imagebin.org/205939
<psychologe> Laputa, 这个想法很大胆，有其他办法吗？
<Laputa> psychologe: 我开玩笑的。。 haha 。 真心想不到。。
<ofan> psychologe: 接入点不对吧
<psychologe> ofan,用的net接人
<ofan> psychologe: 能ping通？
<ofan> psychologe: 而且手机联网不是一直保持链接，ip也不固定
<psychologe> 172.18.72.32，应该是联通内网ip吧，你可以ping 下
<ofan> 不行
<ofan> psychologe: 主要是路由会封杀各种端口和程序
<psychologe> 我一直以为用net 接入得到的公网IP
<ofan> 跑了？
<mayli> psychologe: ssh port forwark
<songxk> -en
<songxk> -ubuntu-en
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<psychologe> mayli,手机上，怎么转？
 * palomino|working 戳主席
<adam8157> roylez: 在无锡呢?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> adam8157: 哥早就归位了
<mayli> psychologe: phone ssh -- public server
<adam8157> roylez: yooo  昨天郊游去了?
<mayli> psychologe: pc -- public server
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，outing
<adam8157> roylez: 去哪里的
<ofan> 没用，手机一会就掉线
<mayli> psychologe: 手机ssh 到公网服务器端口转发
<roylez> adam8157: 无锡...
<adam8157> roylez: 无锡哪里啊
<mayli> ofan: tcp是可以一直开的，例如qq
<ofan> mayli: 手机会自动断网
<roylez> adam8157: 蠡园啥的，没一个字好打的
<cfy_school> roylez: 电子书好了。不过没触摸
<cfy_school> iFvwm: 在不？
<roylez> cfy_school: 你考上研了？
<adam8157> roylez: gaoji
<cfy_school> roylez: 考试都还没开始。。
<roylez> adam8157: 你才搞基
<mayli> ofan: 那就是手机的问题了e
<ofan> qq是udp+tcp,还会自动重连
<adam8157> roylez: 你和蛤蟆一个路子
<adam8157> ...
<psychologe> mayli, 用wifi连接可以，用3G怎么端口转发？
<mayli> psychologe: ssh -R/ssh -L
<cfy_school> adam8157: gaoji
<cfy_school> iFvwm: ad
<cfy_school> iFvwm: 854左右
<cfy_school> iFvwm: 算了
<stlifey_> gentoo-cn
<imtxc> adam8157: 你用的哪家vps?
<adam8157> imtxc: 虚拟主机而已
<imtxc> adam8157: o
<adam8157> imtxc: http://bit.ly/GOyfm5
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Hello, Host!
<imtxc> 他这里域名挺贵嘛 80
<imtxc> .com
<adam8157> imtxc: 这还贵?
<imtxc> adam8157: 有65的
<psychologe> tech.it168.com/a2009/0907/675/000000675217_1.shtml
<psychologe> 大伙给看看，关于让外网访问手机，怎么才能建一个这样网关
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关机时总会出现黑屏死机啊！登录时也会出现花屏。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369172 关机时总会出现黑屏死机啊！登录时也会出现花屏。是显卡驱动的问题吗？求指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaoguangyu — 2012-03-30 13:13
<drazet> 汗～～～ 我才知道hiweed改名叫deepin了
<roylez> adam8157: cc碉堡了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac320024/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 曹雪芹竟是曹操后代？！ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez: dna... 扯呢啊
<adam8157> roylez: 山东乳山 威海的...
<roylez> adam8157: y染色体验证，不奇怪
<adam8157> roylez: 哪里来的曹雪芹和曹操的染色体啊?
<roylez> adam8157: 蒸蛋蛋这个你看过没 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac319393/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 【高级黑】甄子丹怒踢东亚病夫 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez: 看过 太软
<roylez> adam8157: 曹雪芹和曹操的后人比对y染色体啊
<roylez> adam8157: 多简单
<roylez> adam8157: 蒸蛋蛋本来就软
<adam8157> roylez: 只能证明他俩是一族, 还是不能确定和曹雪芹曹操一族啊
<Guest32241> 请问有谁能告诉我使用Ubuntu怎么打开安装程序呢
<roylez> adam8157: 记不得曹操那些兄弟有没有绝后了
<adam8157> roylez: 曹操号称人妻曹
<adam8157> lol
<Guest32241> 双击安装包老所显示文件归档
 * adam8157 求太上老君李耳DNA验下 lol
<adam8157> Guest32241: 邮件 gdebi
<adam8157> Guest32241: 右键
<Guest32241> 右键选哪个？
<adam8157> hamo: 出来蹦蹦
<adam8157> Guest32241: gdebi
<waynewang> 哪里有在线流媒体，给个地址，我试一下mplayer
<adam8157> waynewang: http://npr.ic.llnwd.net/stream/npr_live24
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> gfrog_afk: 绑定啊!
<gfrog> adam8157: 绑咩！ 不是工资行
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱都是自动还款
 * gfrog 慈禧身边那个大红人是不是姓李来着。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 叫李神马来着？
<wujie> 问问阿
<adam8157> gfrog: 李连英
<wujie> 3.3内核怎么办
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，对对，难怪你这么熟悉
<wujie> 李莲英是党国的奸细
 * gfrog 感觉撞了一下脑袋撞傻了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ssh到家里笔记本, 放个鬼叫啥的 嘿嘿
<wujie> 问问哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 太坏了吧。。。
<gfrog> ad
<wujie> 我想要在ARM架构上装ubuntu
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上到家一看，笔记本上狗血淋淋
<adam8157> gfrog: 可惜现在家里没人
<wujie> 我的试蓝魔W22
<wujie> 决定赞助
<jyfl987> http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/project/malclassifier.adobe/AdobeMalwareClassifier.py 来自adobe的超级代码,  adam8157 hamo roylez
<wujie> FIREFOX
<adam8157> jyfl987: 它自己就挺dirty的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 超级的代码哈
<waynewang> adam8157有没有流视频的地址呢，呵呵
<cfy_school> adam8157: 你好坏。。。。放鬼叫。。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 优美～～～～ 我是说如果当作山水画
<zer4tul> 借人气问问，糗事百科招运维，有人有兴趣没？
<roylez> zer4tul: 一个月3w就去
<roylez> jyfl987: if结构用得炉火纯青
<huntxu> roylez: 18m還沒給你漲到300k啊
<roylez> huntxu: 没
<adam8157> waynewang: 木有
<adam8157> cfy_school: 你好嗲
<huntxu> zer4tul: 你還兼職啊
<cfy_school> adam8157: gaoji
<cfy_school> roylez: case
<cfy_school> roylez: ecase
<zer4tul> roylez: ……
<zer4tul> huntxu: 前同事让帮忙问问
<zer4tul> roylez: 打劫的无视
 * zer4tul 其实是专业人贩子
<huntxu> zer4tul: 我不需要3w
<huntxu> zer4tul: 2.9就可以了
 * gfrog 糗百。。。 去年不是差点黄了嘛。。。
<huntxu> 不過是稅後
<gfrog> 至今不知道丫靠神马赚钱
<adam8157> zer4tul: 哦?
<adam8157> gfrog: 广告
<adam8157> zer4tul: 求28K税后
<gfrog> adam8157: 糗百网站上有广告嘛？
<huntxu> adam8157: 不許打價格戰
<adam8157> gfrog: 有 但是我有abp
<gfrog> adam8157: 广告收入太单一了吧，毫无特色。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实没用过丫的web版，从来都是看手机版的。。。
<zer4tul> adam8157: @_@ 哦什么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在上班都不敢看qb了 全是带色儿的
<zer4tul> gfrog: 但是据说是已经盈利了，很神奇
<adam8157> zer4tul: 人贩子哦你
<zer4tul> adam8157: 嘿嘿，06年就成功卖了2个人去埃塞
<adam8157> zer4tul: 求28K税后 或者L1B 的职位
<wujie> http://imagebin.org/205951
<jyfl987> roylez: 呵呵 还好没用短路运算来级联这些if
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 28k税后....
<adam8157> zer4tul: 埃塞... 去干啥
<zer4tul> adam8157: L1b是啥？
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 你是人贩子？
<adam8157> zer4tul: visa
<zer4tul> adam8157: 我学的是外贸啦
<zer4tul> adam8157: 有同学过去做项目
<adam8157> zer4tul: 啧啧
<Evanescence> 发现kimpanel 超不错的说
<gfrog> adam8157: 你真闲，上班还有时间看qb
<adam8157> gfrog: 不看的啊
<zer4tul> adam8157: 入职中地海外，就在我家旁边，所以帮他们搞手续之类的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说时间
<adam8157> gfrog: 这几天蛮忙
<Evanescence> 为啥kimpanel不能在Awesome下使用捏....
<zer4tul> palomino|working: 一年28k？没问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都没时间抠腚啦，搞了好几天bug了。。。
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 一年太狠了
<adam8157> hamo: 出来蹦蹦
<felixonmars> kimpanel在我这只有crash...
<felixonmars> segfault segfault...
<Evanescence> 非常好看的说
<Evanescence> 为了kimpanel,决定从Awesome转Gnome3了,除非那天kimpanel能在Awesome下工作了
<felixonmars> 我在gnome3 但是kimpanel各种crash 內目
<felixonmars> 暂时用ibus-gjs-git了
<Evanescence> felixonmars: 我是12.04,刚刚安装的gnome-shell,完全没问题
<felixonmars> Evanescence: 我arch...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<zer4tul> gjs是啥？
<felixonmars> 就是gnome3那个ibus插件
<felixonmars> 也还挺好看
<hamo> adam8157: 去看大使了...
<roylez> zer4tul: 搞基叔
<adam8157> hamo: 没寻求避难?
<zer4tul> hamo: 帮忙问问对敝国GFW的看法
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<zer4tul> adam8157: 避难会被轰出来的
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<huntxu> Evanescence: 用了awesome你還用panel
<zer4tul> adam8157: 就像王XX那样
<huntxu> palomino|working: 踐踏樂樂
<roylez> palomino|working: 你这么不配合，我都没办法神清气爽了
<palomino|working> 不好吧
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<palomino|working> 号线
<palomino|working> 好险
<roylez> palomino|working: 乖...
<huntxu> TAT
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 在重新划分硬盘后出现"prefix" is not set的错误但是…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369177 RT，这个错误出现后来找了一下解决办法，不过貌似非常麻烦。现在安装UBUNTU和LINUX DEEPIN都会因为这个error:"prefix" is not set的错误无法引导安装系统 U盘和硬盘安装都试过了是不行的，可能只能尝试刻碟了。不过后来 …
<zer4tul> hamo: 你要去现场？
<huntxu> roylez: 詛咒你今天圖床挂掉沒得看圖
<roylez> huntxu: 哥已经从8点看到14点了，烦了，正在看视频
<zer4tul> 说真的，有没有感兴趣的？价格不知，自己谈
<hamo> zer4tul: 从现场回来了
<gebjgd> zer4tul: sa能多少钱
<hamo> adam8157: 你就想着避难...
<hamo> adam8157: 我还想着H1呢
<adam8157> hamo: L1好
<zer4tul> hamo: why？满了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你嘛时候考CE啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 求题库
<hamo> zer4tul: 我报名了...现在结束了啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我打个包dcc给你
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 你不在国内吧？
<Evanescence> huntxu: Awesome下不能用panel么?
<zer4tul> hamo: 中午啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 还真有？
<hamo> zer4tul: 对，时间改了，12：50-14：05
<zer4tul> hamo: 囧
<hamo> zer4tul: 你不会也报了吧？
<hamo> zer4tul: 然后以为还是下午？
<adam8157> gfrog: 去收, 有上课资料有题库
<zer4tul> hamo: 没报，但是我记得是下午
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，碉堡了
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 闲着没事儿就做做
<hamo> zer4tul: 矮油
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是你们上课的时候的材料嘛？ 怎么是中文的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 对
<gfrog> adam8157: 好奇怪
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥奇怪? 题库是我自己找的
<gfrog> adam8157: 难怪。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说咋冒出中文文档来了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 其它是benny上课的讲义
<zer4tul> hamo: 囧
<roylez> adam8157: tenzu就消失了？
<adam8157> roylez: 正忙把妹
<mraandtux> 我抗议大号封到4月27日！建议到4月26日！
 * hamo 求妹...
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆级别的妹子还是很多的
<jtshs256> mraandtux: 啥？还有马甲？老实交代……
<hamo> roylez: 镁铝
<roylez> hamo: 美驴
<mraandtux> 是谁建议封的！帖子在那里！
<archl> adam8157:  阿当，你每天泡在这里额。什么时候开始的
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 在不在？
<archl> cfy 小贼
<adam8157> archl: 从我上班host机可以用linux开始的
<cfy> archl: 袋鼠
<cfy> adam8157: 阿当,好
<roylez> archl: 歹鼠
<adam8157> cfy: 小园好
<cfy> iFvwm: iFvwm ee 在不在阿。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 阿当好
<cfy> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i117091
<archl> roylez: 有触摸板的键盘好使不？
<cfy> 谁懂电子的？
<cfy> 看看我的AD转换表格
<adam8157> cfy: 小园好
<cfy> adam8157: 阿当好
<fhmdgxs> 上班太没劲了
<adam8157> gfrog: 答案里很弱的地方, 有更好的方法
<adam8157> cfy: 小园好
<cfy> adam8157: 阿当好
<archl> roylez:  为什么这里买鼠标包邮费只要 $5.6，而我寄送东西运费起价就要 $5
<archl> roylez:  为什么啊为什么
 * adam8157 准备把复读机提掉
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<archl> adam8157: 你要复读机干嘛。。。
<adam8157> archl: 在说cfy
<cfy> archl: 堪忧 阿
<archl> cfy 嗯。
<archl> adam8157: 没看懂
<roylez> archl: 复读机？
<waynejfdl> 这里每天都讨论什么呢
<adam8157> archl: 他老说一句话 复读机似的
<cfy> adam8157: 是你先复读的
<adam8157> waynejfdl: 三个代表
<archl> roylez:  你也搅合
<adam8157> cfy: 我是op
<cfy> adam8157: op好
<waynejfdl> 哈哈
<waynejfdl> 怎么当OP呢
<cfy> waynejfdl: 有关系就行
<cfy> adam8157: 你用vim的？
<cnhezhong> 吓我一跳，刚才看到聊天室就剩下四个人了
<cfy> adam8157: 求截图,vim的
<cnhezhong> 什么情况？
<adam8157> cfy: wait
<cfy> adam8157: 好，thx
<waynejfdl> 这里怎么截图呢
<cfy> waynejfdl: 截完以后，传到paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<waynejfdl> 这个地址是和这个聊天室一起创建的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> cfy: http://imagebin.org/205953
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋了又
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦
<archl> roylez:  买个简单的罗技鼠标 M90看看它们是怎么运送的。为啥运费这么低。
<cfy> adam8157: 又是黑黑的北京，白色的字
<waynejfdl> 你的VI好漂亮
<huntxu> tenzu: 豬豬
<archl> huntxu: 你的外号是?
<tenzu> huntxu: 刚才我被split出去了, 你也不喊我一声
<zhiwei> 你好，我机子出了点问题，ibus-table和ibus-table-wubi都安装了，但是没有wubi的选项，你知道是怎么回事吗？
<huntxu> tenzu: split的信息早就過濾掉了...
<zhiwei> 我不知到哪个地方出问题了
<archl> roylez:  隔岸观火被濒死的ice dragon一吐挂掉了。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 大盘好弱
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<evildren> 额
<evildren> 有人用ubuntu10.04搭建过云计算平台吗？
<mofaph> 用 dmidecode(8) 可以获得机器的硬件信息，有什么工具可以将信息写入主板，然后用 dmidecode 获取新写入的信息呢？
<ugoub> 现在Android下有gnome这样系统级别的放大缩小功能的程序么？
<imtxc> 求Linux C Shell 相关工作。
<imtxc> 清明前能面一面的最好。。。。
<cnhezhong> adam8157: 请问你的vim是怎么设置能那个样子的啊，
<jyfl987> imtxc: 为何要清明前？ 你赶着要回去一趟？
<adam8157> cnhezhong: github/adam8157    dotfiles
<cnhezhong> adam8157: 我是菜鸟，所以请教下。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 对啊 清明回家去呢。
 * tenzu 拜见阿当大牛
<CyrusYzGTt> ..吐槽一下，，原來日文的爺爺 給 JJ 的讀音差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> ..吐槽一下，，原來日文的爺爺 跟 JJ 的讀音差不多
<adam8157> tenzu: 拜见教授
<adam8157> tenzu: 上班忙不
 * imtxc 话说我的vimrc 就是凑的这里各位大牛的 阿当 主席 ofan 谢谢你们
<tenzu> adam8157: 平身
<imtxc> jyfl987: 清明嘛 回去扫墓
<adam8157> tenzu: 谢猪隆恩
<tenzu> adam8157: 最近忙研究生入学面试, 各种内幕...忙得蛋都要碎了
<imtxc> tenzu: 这就开始潜了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 預祝 清明節快樂
<tenzu> imtxc: 轮不到我潜
<hamo> tenzu: 找个美女潜一下
<mofaph> 谁是主席
<MeaCulpa> .
<hamo> .
<MeaCulpa> 高人们
<imtxc> tenzu: 笨啊 学生们不知道啊 你可以骗她们
<hamo> imtxc: sign
<MeaCulpa> 我要把所有词语首字母大写，sed怎么合并这个？ sed  's/^./\U&/g; s/ ./\U&/g'
<tenzu> imtxc: 现在学生面试都偷偷录音, 是你太单纯了
<hamo> tenzu: 你可以在教室外面啊
<MeaCulpa> sed  's/^./\U&/g; s/ ./\U&/g' 怎么把这两步写到一起？ 第一步是行首大写，第二步是空格后第一个词大写
<tenzu> hamo: 我有帽子
<imtxc> tenzu: 所以说  人和人交流 还是肢体语言最单纯有效
 * hamo 额...没有帽子就是被人欺负...
<adam8157> gfrog: tbbt s05e20 720p in house, ping me to get the ftp
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 首字母大写？
<hamo> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了  /whois
<adam8157> gfrog: whois
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: en, 这sed太冗余，做了两遍，应该可以一个正则搞定
<gfrog> adam8157: 我对这货真的无爱的。。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: s/(^| )./\U&/g
<imtxc> sed "s/\b[a-z]/\U&/g"
<gfrog> adam8157: 上午看了一上午CEO。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ceo是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 咱的ceo呗
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 反斜杠自己处理
<gfrog> adam8157: 为了测speaker，搞了个丫的片儿。
<adam8157> gfrog: 他还有片子?
<gfrog> yep
<hamo> gfrog: 搞了个丫头片子？
<gfrog> hamo: 践踏你
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 貌似a-z比你原来的.更正常点...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 就a-z嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: whois
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不对嘛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 什么和什么呢
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 啥不对，测试正常啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: sed "s/\b[a-z]/\U&/g"  这样也不行？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ]%echo 'asdsada asda' | sed 's/(^| )./\U&/g'
<MeaCulpa> asdsada asda
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 一个汉字占3个字符长度？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369184 今天学习文件I/O流时发现，一个汉字竟然占3个字符长度。。。这怎么解释？ Code: #include <stdio.h> int main() {    char b[200];    FILE *a=fopen("aa","r");    //if (a==NULL)    //   printf("Wrong\n");    b[0]=fgetc(a);    b[1]=fgetc(a);    b[2]=fgetc(a);    b[3]=fgetc(a);    …
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 漏了行首
<huntxu> echo 'asdsada asda' | sed 's/\(^\|\ \)./\U&/g'
<huntxu> Asdsada Asda
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 冤有头债有主
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...空格...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ..
<MeaCulpa> 擦，还要转义，脏
<huntxu> 嚓，说了反斜杠自己处理的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩，没有^的时候可以不用转义括号
<huntxu> 唔，原来如此
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我以前在哪看到的 我去找找看
<huntxu> 我一直没搞清楚，而且这转义貌似是因為shell才要的吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我测试了 没漏啊
<MeaCulpa> 恩，'
<huntxu> 試了\b也可以
<imtxc> 对啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哦，对
<MeaCulpa> \b, 淫荡的
<imtxc> 求工作 求面试 Linux C Shell
<huntxu> b都是淫蕩的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不淫荡的话就复杂了 行首那个
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天比昨天還慘
<huntxu> adam8157: 太悲催了
<hamo> huntxu: 又跌了？
<roylez> archl: 奸商
 * adam8157 ready? g...
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:15?
<archl> roylez: 你？
<cloudsben> 我用了一个月时间都没把我笔记本的无线网卡安装上
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不去了
<cloudsben> 用的mint
<roylez> cloudsben: +u，你显然没有认真弄
<imtxc> cloudsben: 给你个建议。
<cloudsben> 什么建议?
<cloudsben> :roylez
<imtxc> cloudsben: 拆掉你的网线 两天内你就弄好了
<roylez> imtxc: +1
<MeaCulpa> roylez: o
<cloudsben> imtxc: 我就是用的网线
<ugoub> :q
<cloudsben> 拆掉我怎么更新
<cloudsben> 大家都在用什么桌面环境?
<cnhezhong> gnome
<LeithWong> xmonad
<cloudsben> 我之前用gnome ,后来我喜欢上了kde
<cnhezhong> cloudsben: sis显卡的笔记本被迫gnome
<cloudsben> 呵呵
<cloudsben> 看来你比我悲催
<palomino|working> xfce
<cloudsben> 我想问下,我在京东想买个无线网卡,然后直接linux可以驱动的
<cnhezhong> cloudsben: 更可怜的是我还装了个redflag呢
<cloudsben> 有吗?
<imtxc> cloudsben: 有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我编译了个vim 回退键用不了 要用个啥选项来着？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 回退鍵是backspace？
<jyfl987> huntxu: hmm
<huntxu> jyfl987: 你disable-gui了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: set backspace=eol,start,indent
<jyfl987> 搞定了额
<jyfl987> huntxu: 这个自然 我从来也不用gvim
<imtxc> cloudsben: 这个http://www.360buy.com/product/530901.html
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 【TP-LINKTL-WR710N】TP-LINK TL-WR710N 150M迷你型无线路由器 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<archl> cnhezhong: 。。。
<ofan_> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1dec78a0/l/0Llinux0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A30C30A0C0A21920A70Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Solidot | MeeGo：一个没有未来的优秀平台
<archl> cnhezhong:  SiS 显卡还被迫 GNOME？ 应该是被迫不能用Gnome吧
<huntxu> jyfl987: disable-gui貌似剪貼板什麽的都用不了吧？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下有关域的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369187 RT 有关ubuntu下域的问题 自己去网上找过 但都不是很系统的 所以想请教一下有关ubuntu下做域或跟域有关的资料 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 新垣小翔 — 2012-03-30 15:17
<cnhezhong> archl: 不明白。反正从08年就用gnome，别的也没想过。我是小白啊
<ofan_> cnhezhong: 用kde
<imtxc> cnhezhong: 08年的老白。
<archl> ofan_ 没有硬件加速的只能用KDE3
<ofan_> archl: 可以
<cnhezhong> 反正都是白了，现在凑合用，能用就行。
<ofan_> 关特效就是
<archl> ofan_ 慢的
<imtxc> 那个什么35$的电脑还有没有消息了
<archl> ofan_ 屁。。。
<archl> ofan_ 和特效没关系
<cnhezhong> ofan_: kde有什么好处？
<archl> cnhezhong:  你可以试验。
<imtxc> iFvwm: 神 可以来张fvwm的图看看不
<cnhezhong> 现在用习惯了，够用就okey
<huntxu> imtxc: 神的審美有限
<archl> roylez: 囡囡追你去了
<ofan_> archl: 屁，你不会用而已
<cnhezhong> 不折腾桌面这块了，要抓紧学python才是
<ofan_> cnhezhong: 是gnome太渣
<archl> ofan_ 连我都不会用，KDE太差劲了
<cnhezhong> 还是用gnome的多
<ofan_> archl: 不开加速照样用，没听说还要开加速的
<ofan_> cnhezhong: so what
<archl> ofan_ 2D硬件加速都没啊。
<cnhezhong> 我的sis显卡肯定不能开特效，所以凑合用。
<archl> ofan_ 恐怕还是 OpenBox更好
<cnhezhong> ofan_: 记得好像是杂志上有过统计
<archl> cnhezhong: 统计没意思啊。干嘛怕当少数派
<ofan_> archl: 扯吧
<ofan_> cnhezhong: so what
<archl> ofan_ 扯什么？
<cnhezhong> archl: 是没有那个心情搞桌面，gnome又不是不能用。
<archl> ofan_ SiS的我刚开始用linux时用过。DRI都不行。
<ofan_> archl: 扯蛋
<iFvwm> huntxu: 死家伙，敢说坏话
<archl> ofan_ 我把你浑身的毛都粘下来
<archl> ofan_ 你扯吧
<ofan_> archl: gnome能用，kde不能用？
<mugebjgd> ofan_: nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan_> archl: 你连2d都没，抹黑装linux?
<archl> ofan_ 很慢的，我也没建议他用GNOME，我说的是很奇怪他竟然用gnome
<ofan_> mugebjgd: poooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mugebjgd> archl: 他傻贝
<archl> ofan_ 没DRI，我不懂啥意思——反正OpenGL 是没有。
<ofan_> 根本不需要gl
<MeaCulpa> .
<archl> ofan_ 。。。
 * MeaCulpa OS 里的sed 既没有-r, 又不认posix \U...
<archl> ofan_ 你看看 KDE4能做到么。
<ofan_> archl: 有基本的fb就ok
<cnhezhong> 蛋蛋
<cnhezhong> 没事就互相咬^_^——————————>
<evildren> 0 0
<huntxu> O_O
<imtxc> 牛！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f17259471o1p0.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 月熊安德烈的葬礼：在天堂，你不再是无名的熊 - [拍客]月熊安德烈的葬礼：在天堂，你不再是无名的熊 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cnhezhong> 这年头，被踢也是一种幸福！
<archl> adam8157: ...
<archl> adam8157: 再来
<adam8157> ...
<ofan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/179972.htm
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y 单芯片SoC：下代Atom频率、功耗、面积…_Intel 英特尔_cnBeta.COM
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋你成了远近闻名，频道里人人都知道的蛋蛋。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 这里有多少你同事啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 恭喜哦
<cnhezhong> 你踢或是不踢，我依然在这里。
 * ofan_ 等raspberry pi中
<adam8157> gfrog: 就怪 jyfl987
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，他对你做了神马？
<mayli> ofan_: 感觉性价比不如自己买块arm
<archl> ofan_ 你竟然等。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是他叫起来的
<archl> ofan_ 汇钱去香港，然后从香港寄过去耕1便宜
<archl> mayli: 多少钱的arm？￥350
<ugoub> viirssi
<ofan_> mayli: 比如哪块？
<ofan_> 能找到比raspberry还便宜的？
<mayli> ofan_: friendlyarm 的
<ofan_> mayli: 链接
<ofan_> 比rasp pi便宜我就买
<ofan_> 配置要过得去
<mayli> ofan_: 国内的一般都很便宜，就是可能需要更强的动手能力
<ofan_> mayli: 自己焊？
<mugebjgd> mayli: http://www.friendlyarm.net/forum/topic/1115
<kk> mugebjgd,啥网址y dont buy this board - FriendlyARM
<ofan_> 没空，没设备
<mugebjgd> mayli: 买之前先看评价
<ofan_> 好板子低于1k软妹币的几乎没有，除了rasp pi
<imtxc> ofan_:貌似 friendlyarm cortex a8 比那个raspberry 配置要高吧
<adam8157> ofan_: beaglebone
<ofan_> rasp pi有补贴
<imtxc> ofan_: 也是8层板  不错了。
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 夜里3点你还不睡觉？
<ugoub> i have a question: how to type Chinese  in irssi which is unning ?
<ofan_> only $149
<ofan_> 擦
<ugoub> on vim
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 下午睡了
<ofan_> imtxc: 看稳定性
<ofan_> imtxc: 还要看评测
<mugebjgd> dockstar很不错
<imtxc> 那ras pi 也没卖的啊。
<ofan_> 得等第一批用户实际使用后看评价
<ofan_> imtxc: 还没出货
<mayli> ofan_: mugebjgd 还好吧，我手头有一块，有兴趣的话，晚上我开ssh你么可以来shishi
<imtxc> mayli: ras pi?
<mugebjgd> mayli: 不看ssh
<ofan_> mayli: 什么配置
<mugebjgd> mayli: 看稳定性和功耗
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位 你們的 chrome源是不是更新不了了。。 我是下載最新穩定版 v18更新的。。懷疑google-chrome 的repo被gfwed了
<mayli> imtxc: ofan_ friendlyarm 533 MHz Samsung/256M
<iFvwm> 吃快餐呢。都18了。果然是群p
<iFvwm> 还玩arm的。
<imtxc> arm11啊
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ opera已經出 release 11.62了，，幾時纔有 12.00
<iFvwm> 玩板子的，都准备做啥。
<iFvwm> 不在乎小版本升级。 CyrusYzGTt
<mayli> iFvwm: 什么都不做
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ..好吧
<iFvwm> mayli: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: rhce好麻烦 架这个那个的
 * imtxc 还是51好，arm好多管脚  好多寄存器 手册好长。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 考一次多少錢...
<ofan_> 51....
<iFvwm> arm 咋和 51 比呢。不是一个事情啊
<ofan_> mayli: 主频太低
<adam8157> huntxu: 官方价格貌似是400$
<ofan_> mayli: 能播1080p么
<mayli> ofan_: yes and very slow
<mayli> ofan_: no
<gfrog> adam8157: 求搭好的环境。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 有友情價麽
<adam8157> gfrog: 要啥环境, 装个rhel6就是了
<gfrog> huntxu: 有，员工推荐打75折
<iFvwm> 友情價
<ofan_> cnbeta好恶心
<gfrog> adam8157: 求guest
<ofan_> 基友价
<iFvwm> gaoji 价？
<adam8157> huntxu: 有 红帽员工朋友25% off
<adam8157> ofan_: iFvwm ...
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<mayli> 做等 ofan_ iFvwm 被kick
<gfrog> huntxu: iFvwm 员工的亲属打5折，所以，想考的话可以先考虑跟阿蛋搅基， lol
<ofan_> iFvwm: 戴帽子k了他们
<adam8157> gfrog: ??.??.90.128:/vol/S2/kvmauto/linux_img
<imtxc> ofan_: 用途不一样嘛 工业用arm的话，稳定性没法保证的
<gfrog> adam8157: 这不我们的nfs嘛。。。
<mugebjgd> mayli: dockstar都1.2ghz
<iFvwm> 这谁啊
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 贵啊
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋你。
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 跑什么系统，ram和rom多少？
<ofan_> 能播1080p?
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 一开始dockstar30美元
<ofan_> mugebjgd: ...
<mayli> mugebjgd: 价钱不一样呗，这开发板就是个玩具，你那个shi LinuxBox
<mugebjgd> ofan_:arm debian
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 阿姨v5
<iFvwm> 留2个bot
<imtxc> 管子掐架
<ofan_> mugebjgd: dockstar 好大
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 恩3个usb 功耗 散热好啊
<ofan_> mugebjgd: ram,rom?
<mugebjgd> ofan_: ram 128
 * adam8157 觅食
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 能挂bt么
<mugebjgd> ofan_: rom不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> 3個usb3的功耗？？還是 usb2 usb1
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 我就是用它挂bt
<ofan_> 没rom吧，貌似都是sd卡启动
<mayli> mugebjgd: mine : RAM 256
<mayli> ofan_: 有内置flash
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 有那种可以刷机的路由
<ofan_> mayli: flash毛用
<mayli> ofan_: 刷flash用
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 我是从usb硬盘启动
<ofan_> mayli: 太小
<mayli> ofan_: 放kernel
<mugebjgd> mayli: 没必要
<ofan_> 怎么没有nas+路由还能刷机，带vga,hdmi,能播1080p的
<ofan_> mayli: 每个1g不行
<mayli> ofan_: 有，请淘宝一下就有了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 最慢Linux 计算机启动需要4小时！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369193 现据国外媒体消息，一名叫做Dmitry Grinberg的国外黑客制作了一款简单的计算机设备，据称这款设备超级无敌可怕，因为它的启动速度比人们想象中的慢了上百倍。 我们先来看看这款计算机设备的硬件配置吧： 14143401975836092.jpg 8位24MHz …
<ofan_> mayli: 那些私人搞的不敢用
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍧ 
<hamo> hi
<kk> hamo, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<imtxc> 这是怎么了？
<mayli> imtxc: bot
<sdtyum> 同志们好
<mayli> d
<hamo> roylez: 好吧...我明白了，你刚才的是个笑话...
<hamo> roylez: 好冷啊...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • gnome shell安装后无法显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369196 archlinux, gnome版本3.2.2.1 从aur安装的gnome-shell-extensions-mediaplayer,重新加载后,在extensions目录下能够看到,但是在gnome-tweak-tool中没有显示,之前安装的扩展都能正常使用,求分析一下这是什么原因造成的.谢谢啦! PS;作者在github里说明了,兼容gnome3.2.x的 统 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 那个1billion的活动真是弱爆了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不想去
<hamo> gfrog: 啥活动？就那个龙腾盛世？
<gfrog> hamo: 嗯
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • iptables默认拒绝允许访问特别的网站该怎么写 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369198 如题，最近有这样一个需求，写一个客户端程序，这个程序的功能是限制本客户端访问任何外网的网站，但是会给一些特别的允许访问的网站，比如www.baidu.com. 我用iptables来做，我先到的是默认拒绝允许访问特别的策略： …
<wzlxx> 谁移植过LUA？
<adam8157> gfrog: 去干啥的到底
<gfrog> adam8157: 我才就是坐车，仨小时过去仨小时回
<adam8157> gfrog: 给涨工资不
<hamo> adam8157: 俗
<hamo> adam8157: 要加薪会被杀头的
<iFvwm> hamo: 蛤蟆一般都没反抗精神的。千年趴着。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 怪蜀黍
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋徒弟。
<adam8157> ...
<iFvwm> 哦。叫错地方了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你猜
<adam8157> gfrog: 每人翻倍
<imtxc> 休息去了 各位聊
<gfrog> adam8157: 每人交税翻倍
<wzlxx`> 谁搞过lua的移植？
<adam8157> wzlxx`: lua还需要移植?
<iFvwm> lua移植成c... gaoji
<wzlxx`> adam8157: 不支持double
<adam8157> wzlxx`: 啥double lua用ansi c的
<iFvwm> adam8157: 你们工资翻倍？
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿...绝对温拿...头年2万，再年4，再年就boss了
<iFvwm> hamo: 额。传闻？还是真的？
<wzlxx`> adam8157: 汗，lua的number默认是double型，但我这不支持double
<adam8157> wzlxx: 会么?
<wzlxx> adam8157: 汗，当然会了……
<adam8157> wzlxx: 啥编译器哦
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我改成float居然也不行……
<adam8157> iFvwm: 我YY
<iFvwm> 默认咋是double
<wzlxx> adam8157: 不是编译器，硬件不支持似乎
<adam8157> wzlxx: 啥硬件
<iFvwm> 如果是c，默认int，啥硬件的编译器都支持转换。
<iFvwm> 8位机都可以
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 你8为的支持double?
<iFvwm> 8位的double，在c，编译器就认为是16位啊。
<ofan_> wzlxx: 不支持浮点吧
<jyfl987> iFvwm: lua有的版本不支持浮点的 额
<jyfl987> wzlxx`: 可以忽略double的 lua有个选项可以只支持整数
<iFvwm> lua做嵌入的，本来就不应该强制浮点。那库多大哦。
<iFvwm> 下班了。你跳出来。
<jyfl987> 我刚才在狂改代码
<jyfl987> 不过现在嵌入式里 硬件也有支持浮点吧
<jyfl987> armhf什么的
<jyfl987> 除非你玩mcu 额
 * gfrog 又有needinfo了，又得继续看CEO
<ofan_> 是他cpu不支持浮点
<jyfl987> 他用的什么cpu
<ofan_> 8位的，不知道什么
<adam8157> ofan_: 忍者猫
<ofan_> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> ofan_: 那个啥啥彩虹猫是8位的吧
<hamo> adam8157: 我爱玩那个
<ofan_> nyancat??
<adam8157> hamo: 怎么玩儿的
<adam8157> yea
<wzlxx> ofan_: 文档上说支持浮点运算的
<user8888> hello
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.4399.com/flash/48093.htm
<kk> hamo ⇪ ti: 彩虹猫历险记,彩虹猫历险记小游戏,4399小游戏 www.4399.com
<ofan_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y YouTube - Nyan Cat [original]
 * adam8157 杀伤性武器又来了 http://news.163.com/12/0330/13/7TRM5NPT0001121M.html
<hamo> adam8157: http://hardware.solidot.org/hardware/12/03/29/110216.shtml
<kk> hamo,啥网址y Solidot | 美国政府问责局从中国购买到山寨潜艇零件
<hamo> adam8157: 我寨威武
<adam8157> hamo: 明天还要上班...
<hamo> adam8157: 我要有OP我就踢你...说这么伤心的事情...
<adam8157> ...
<ofan_> hamo: 如果我有op，我一定会加你op
<huntxu> hamo: 可憐的老是被欺負
<huntxu> 現在都蹦不起來了
<ofan_> 人民被压迫的太久了
<jyfl987> huntxu: 担心啥 你看山寨厂都可以产潜艇了 解放指日可待
 * jyfl987 想起了苏联二战时候的拖拉机厂工人
<jiero> aaaa
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez: 我为啥运气不好
 * adam8157 有markdown的wiki系统么?
<bitsmix> adam8157: github
<jiero> roylez: 为啥
<adam8157> bitsmix: ...
 * adam8157 大家都用啥记东西
<bitsmix> adam8157:  你要是这么问，是不是你想要一个支持markdown的知识管理？
<bitsmix> 其实我推荐  octopress   XD
<adam8157> bitsmix: 嗯
<adam8157> bitsmix: 我用octopress写blog...
<bitsmix> adam8157:  好吧... 你当我没说好了...
<adam8157> bitsmix: 有啥支持markdown的知识管理?
<bitsmix> adam8157: 目前我也不知道哎..
<bitsmix> adam8157:  maybe this one? https://github.com/isofarro/php5-markdown-wiki
<kk> bitsmix ⇪ t: isofarro/php5-markdown-wiki · GitHub
<ofan_> adam8157: 太多了吧
<ofan_> 现在是个wiki都支持md
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 文本中的条目统计 求方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369203 例如文本a.txt里有这样的内容： Mary Ma Luffy Zeng Zoro Ye Luffy Zeng Mary Ma Luffy Zeng 请问怎么样统计文本中条目，输出以下内容： Mary Ma:2 Luffy Zeng:3 Zoro Ye:1 请教有什么好方法进行统计？？谢谢~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeng8809 — 2012-03-30 17:43
<bitsmix> 我这里，北京联通，不翻墙irc都上不了了？
<adam8157> bitsmix: 7000 ssl
<bitsmix> adam8157: thx
<jyfl987> bitsmix: 我也帝都联通 可以上
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是8k么
<adam8157> 7000
<bitsmix> 奇怪阿奇怪。。我真的不vpn上不来...
 * zer4tul 表示同为帝都联通用户，可以上
 * adam8157 dinner
<mao> 有很多二元组，代表源地址和目的地址，matlab中有没有可以把这些二元组画出来的函数，用两个点和一个箭头代表一个二元组
 * hamo 走了...下班鸟....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我刚把分区表给卡擦了 还没格式化 有什么办法恢复不 就我现在在用这台
<palomino|working> 有办法
<palomino|working> 用那个啥diskgen之类的工具
<jiero> roylez 买了一个 $5.6包邮费的鼠标用来玩游戏
<jiero> roylez libreoffice的bug还是有人来修的啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=363850&p=2696984#p2696984
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: 两步操作搞死libreoffice calc 3.4.* (3.5.0中无问题) - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<roylez_> jiero: 你吹了一天了
 * roylez_ bs js
<soiamso> jiero: 哪一天  libreoffice 的 脚本 不是 用 basic 那样就确实修好了
<jiero> roylez 是啊。
<jiero> roylez 乐乐，把我踢了吧
<roylez_> jiero: 没帽子
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 bata2体验 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369207 今天中午还是ubntu11.10，看到论坛里面讨论说12.04体验很差，一度不敢安装，后来受不了内心的驱使，安装以后感觉特别不错，运行十分流畅，我安装的是64位，安装以后bug比较少，虽然有些软件的不支持问题，但依旧让人爱不释手。真心希望某些人 …
<jiero> roylez_ 哇，抱抱
<jiero>  奇怪。为什么我这里硬件加速LibreOffice粗粗体没有错误？
<evildren> 0 0
<evildren> 有人搭建过云计算平台不
<mayli> evildren: everyone
<evildren> 额，那问个问题，为什么后端节点注册不上，是按官网上的方法装的
<mayli> adam8157: 加班？
<adam8157> mayli: 没, 吃完饭回来打了会儿台球...
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<soiamso> evildren: 没有搞过，JUJU ？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: piSummands n = (1.0 / n) : map (\ x -> -x) (piSummands (n + 2))
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: (piSummands 1) !! n
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 是 O(n^2) 的么？
<soiamso>  namoamitabuddha n *(1+2+3+4...+n)
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha:  2n^2 也就是 n^2
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha:  好像算错了
<mao> 把58.154.163.4.59220 74.125.128.95.443: 0这样一行数据变成58.154.163.4|59220|74.125.128.95|443|0该怎么写啊
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 有什么简单方法
<\b> soiamso: 前两天一个经典的讨论：　http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/rd2t5/i_love_rwst_r_w_s_io_a_to_ease_the_transition/
<kk> \b ⇪ ti: I love `RWST r w s (IO a) ` to ease the transition from imperative programming. Am I cheating? : haskell
<\b> gebjgd knownbad : 贱猫也戒 irc 了?
<roylez_> mao: http://t0.qpic.cn/mblogpic/072f461130495d968134/460
<mao> roylez_: 这个？？？
<roylez_> mao: ...
<L-----D> 下载速度达到5M 哇哈哈
<mao> roylez_: 我是来问题的 ==！
<soiamso> \b 不知道在讨论什么
<soiamso> \b: 可以看到很多现实的 hs 库都是很复杂的 monad compose
<\b> soiamso: 它说的是用　RWS  (Reader + Writer + State) 架在 IO Monad 上算不算作弊。。。很经典的问题...
<\b> soiamso: 下面有几个回复还不错
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我的做法很繁，首先生成 1, -1, 1, -1, ... 和 1, 3, 5, 7, ... 然后 zipWith
<soiamso> \b: IO monad 本来就是放到最下面的，而且只要是 monad 都有 side effect , writer state 这些只是看起来比较pure
<aslmaswd> mao的问题我有解，pascal程序 要吗？
<soiamso> \b 你是 reiv ?
<\b> soiamso: 不是。我几个月没上过 irc 了。。
<\b> soiamso: writer / state 这些对外不帯 side effect 的
<xiaopeng> 請問這裏有沒有使用fvwm的同學
<xiaopeng> 想問一個關于libstroke的問題
<namoamitabuddha> xiaopeng: 昨天结果 iGoogle 回来了你走了。
<xiaopeng> namoamitabuddha: 真實太遺憾了。
<xiaopeng> namoamitabuddha: 你使用fvwm嗎？
<namoamitabuddha> xiaopeng: No, 但是 iGoogle 热衷于 fvwm
<mao> aslmaswd: pascal，好吧，看看我会不会用
<iGoogle> xiaopeng: 直接问
<namoamitabuddha> xiaopeng: 他以前还用过 iFvwm 的 nickname
<xiaopeng> iGoogle: 你能不能給我解釋一下libstroke是怎麽處理鼠標劃下的軌跡的？
<soiamso> mao: ip 地址？
<roylez_> mao: echo 58.154.163.4.59220 74.125.128.95.443:0 |sed -r 's/ /|/;s/:/|/;s=(([0-9]+\.)+[0-9]+)\.=\1|='
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<xiaopeng> namoamitabuddha: 今天iGoogle正好在
<iGoogle> xiaopeng: 你这题目大了。应该看man啊。就几个方向设置。
<mao> soiamso: 嗯，是ip地址
<roylez_> mao: 你后面那个空格在的话很不能处理
<\b> soiamso: writer/state 只是隐式的传个状态，简化一个函数帯 N 多个状态参数的写法，算不上 side effect。　　IO 才是真正的 side effect
<soiamso> \b 其实也算的
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋被苍蝇叮了？
<mao> roylez_: 好的，我可以先处理一下去掉那个空格
<iGoogle> \b: 这是谁啊
<roylez_> mao: 改一下可以
<mao> roylez_: 谢啦啊
<soiamso> \b: 只要这个状态不是explicit 的话
<xiaopeng> iGoogle: 哦，可以
<roylez_> mao: s/: */|/  这样就可以
<jiong> .
<roylez_> mao: 哦，不行，nnnd
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 哪些算 side-effect? 是不是只有 IO 和 赋值?
<iGoogle> roylez_: 干嘛不喜欢s...
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 虚拟机装arch 遇到问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369213 pacman -Syu …DS32J321H321KKDAS could not be looked up remotely 求助 啊求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 voxtrior — 2012-03-30 19:30
<iGoogle> sxxx
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你才sxxxx
<iGoogle> s'''
<iGoogle> 替代啊。笨乐乐。@@
<\b> namoamitabuddha: 就是那些有附帯作用的过程
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 没有赋值这个语法吧，
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你才 s''''
<iGoogle> ～～
<adam8157> 啧啧
 * iGoogle 支持蛋蛋掐乐乐
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 只有 construct
<roylez_> iGoogle: 今天你又闲了？
<iGoogle> 没片子看啊。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 给你看片子 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac319183/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 阿三又开挂了，印度动作大片《夺命煞星宝莱坞之国王归来》 - AcFun.tv
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我说一般 side-effect 的概念
<adam8157> roylez_: iGoogle 走了 明天早上回来收割
<imtxc> gfrog: /Q
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: closure 里面的 env 这个是我的理解
<andyhou> hi all
<namoamitabuddha> \b: soiamso 在 Wikipedia 上的定义这样的：
<kk> andyhou, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<namoamitabuddha> \b: soiamso: In computer science, a function or expression is said to have a side effect if, in addition to returning a value, it also modifies some state or has an observable interaction with calling functions or the outside world.
<imtxc> gfrog: 呃 阿单走了啊，他发给你的ce资料属于机密不
<gfrog> imtxc: 当然属于，哈哈
<andyhou> 有没有人了解socket编程方向该读哪些书？
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦 那就算了
<gfrog> imtxc: 禁止外传的，所以不要想它喽。
<imtxc> andyhou: apue
<andyhou> imtxc: 什么？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: env 就是 outside world, 我理解是只要有 env 就会有 effect
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 什么是 env
<iGoogle> andyhou: http://www.chinaunix.net/jh/4/198859.html
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: [精华] socket编程原理 - ChinaUnix.net
<imtxc> gfrog: 我当就课本啥的既然内部的就算了。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 是 SICP 中说的 env 么
<iGoogle> roylez_: 不看这吧。
<soiamso> andyhou: C？
<iGoogle> 给点别的
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: enviroment
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 对
<roylez_> iGoogle: 那就先看一，再看这部
<iGoogle> 啥一
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: sicp 里面的 env 是系统参数？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 这是第二部
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: SICP 里面 env 就是一个用来解释 apply 的 model。
<andyhou> soiamso: 我不懂c啊，可是现在都是c,我只是懂一点python,刚刚学的
<iGoogle> 破片子。。。
<soiamso> andyhou: 你不如先看linux  的 char device
<roylez_> iGoogle: 要不看记忆碎片？文艺蛋蛋推荐的
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 在没有讲赋值之前也说了下 env，但是仅仅理解为全局环境。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 看日本的
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-21.html#%_sec_3.2
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<andyhou> soiamso: 是书么？
<roylez_> iGoogle: ......
<soiamso> andyhou: 不是 不过 roylez 是高手，你先看他那个吧
<andyhou> soiamso: 是不是应该看tcp/ip详解，有人给我推荐的
<roylez_> soiamso: 你说啥梦话呢....
<soiamso> andyhou: 不用吧， socket 有几种。。。
<andyhou> soiamso: 哦
<iGoogle> andyhou: socket很麻烦的。你c都不懂。别看了。
<iGoogle> 玩脚本吧。
<soiamso> andyhou: tcp 也就只是协议
<soiamso> andyhou: 用python搞这个靠谱吗
<andyhou> iGoogle: 哎，可是我已经开始学了，我已经把python网络编程基础看完了
<iGoogle> 正品 香港能者门铃(纪念版）桔色大按板12首音无线可调
<andyhou> soiamso: 反正我要去的公司有两个方向，一个是web,一个是socket,他们用vi写python
<iGoogle> andyhou: 你学生？
<soiamso> andyhou: 豆瓣？
<iGoogle> 2012韩版秋冬装新款小鹿女款秋冬加厚抓绒休闲三件套
<andyhou> iGoogle: 不是啊
<\b> andyhou: 要搞就要从电平、信号、概率、Estimation、TEM导线模型、Ethernet。。。。一层层看上去。 否则只要会调几个 api 就够了
<andyhou> iGoogle: 待业
<iGoogle> 哦
<iGoogle> \b: 你想害死人吧。。。
<andyhou> soiamso: 不是啊，小公司
<andyhou> \b: 电平是什么？
<soiamso> andyhou: 正常水平人比较多的公司用 java, 创业公司用 python
<iGoogle> roylez: nnnd 这破淘宝，又把广告和按钮图片放一个目录了。
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 何解？
<soiamso> iGoogle:  鼓励你用 opencv
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 创业公司用python，why？
<andyhou> soiamso: 嗯，不过这个不重要，我觉得能用vi和python工作就挺好
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你开店了？
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 不知深浅
<iGoogle> 。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神级黑店？
<iGoogle> 买了东西，无法确认了。
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 尤其还在用python 2 系列的
<roylez_> iGoogle: firefox毫无压力
<soiamso> http://cba.pptv.com/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y CBA直播_CBA季前赛直播_CBA联赛直播_CBA直播官网_灌篮频道_PPTV网络电视
<iGoogle> 破fx，啥东西都不会屏蔽嘛。
<iGoogle> 我要把排骨骂几次。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网络ESSID显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369214 ESSID显示不正常，上图 统计信息: 发表于 由 onlylove — 2012-03-30 19:55
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 我就在学2.6
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 你一棍子抡死一片初学者！！！
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 初学也就学个语法，好像两者没有什么区别
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 总要先入门 然后才实践的好
<iGoogle> 破网站，按钮全用图片的。
<andyhou> 哎，迷茫啊
<soiamso> iGoogle: html5
<iGoogle> andyhou: 你方向不对。改吧。
<iGoogle> soiamso: html5，昨天就搞死了系统。破fx内存溢出。
<soiamso> andyhou: 其实也没有什么喜欢学什么就什么，混饭吃学 java
<andyhou> iGoogle: 那改什么，我已经可以写python了
<roylez_> andyhou: 迷你个头，随便找一个学就是了，迷来迷去浪费时间
<soiamso> iGoogle: 连硬件加速都没有 fx 那个游戏 直接 100%
<iGoogle> andyhou: 会py可以啊。语言学2门吧。别指望一门就个吃饭的。
<iGoogle> soiamso: 游戏啊。我不是测试游戏。ram直接飙升到完蛋。
<andyhou> soiamso: java以前学过，荒废了...
<jiong> PHP 如何?
<iGoogle> 捡起来嘛
<jiong> 初学~
<andyhou> roylez_: 嗯，倒是没浪费时间，反正天天都在看书写代码
<soiamso> andyhou: 现在回去 看看 就非常简单了吧， php 这种简写型不适合选择py的人
<iGoogle>  php，适合喜欢Perl的。lol
<iGoogle> 风格几乎一样
<andyhou> soiamso: 现在回去看看，感觉还是python好
<iGoogle> roylez_: http://imagebin.org/205979
<soiamso> andyhou: 其实没有区别，
<jiong> 那换个问法~ 会点PHP的,在学个什么好学??
<iGoogle> jiong: 不说了嘛。来Perl
<soiamso> iGoogle: 还以为你买龙井
<iGoogle> soiamso: .
<iGoogle> 那茶，蛮好的
<andyhou> iGoogle: socket方向是需要看很多书才行么
<soiamso> jiong: c
<iGoogle> andyhou: 对于你，深了点。出来你只了解点，调用上层。不涉及底层。
<soiamso> andyhou: socket 变化比较少，web 可能会换来换去，新款式来完一波又一波
<iGoogle> roylez_: 咋样。
<iGoogle> 你的卡，给我刷一个思维车不。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 不咋样
<iGoogle> 车，好玩
<andyhou> soiamso: 哦，那我现在开始看c,然后看看unix网络编程，这样一个路线行么
<soiamso> andyhou: 应该要看看 要开发到多深入，目标公司可能根本就不用 C 。。
<wzlxx> soiamso: C也是必须的
<soiamso> andyhou: 估计 C ++
<wzlxx> 但感觉这些函数式语言可以改变人的想法
<iGoogle> 奇怪，咋没学过c?
<namoamitabuddha> 没学 C 也很正常
<iGoogle> c++是万劫不复
<andyhou> soiamso: 他们招的都是python
<soiamso> iGoogle: 你是说用的人比较迷信 ？
<andyhou> c++ 我感觉短期对我来说有难度
<iGoogle> 难道是以前艺术专业的？ namoamitabuddha
<soiamso> andyhou: 那就是 web 吧
<iGoogle> 啥迷信
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 例如 MIT 的入门语言是 Python
<iGoogle> 理工学校嘛。
<iGoogle> 捡容易的教。lol
<tenzu> 神不用给神之子喂奶么?
<iGoogle> 乖疼疼，我推了你的网站。看到没。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 里面的都是强人，都选修，没人选这个
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 有python的学习笔记么，借我抄抄。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa:
<tenzu> iGoogle: 哪儿推的?
<iGoogle> 准备打仗去。hardcore
<iGoogle> ..
<iGoogle> 泡面那
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 6.01
<iDracaena> iGoogle: 现在ubuntu到第几个版本了？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 呸
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 6.01 是选修课？
<iGoogle> 血血啊。12.04啊。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 咋样
<roylez_> tenzu: 支持
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 有备选吧
<iGoogle> 疼疼天天要脚本的那网站。昨天才看到。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 最好了解清楚下
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席来一起呸
<tenzu> iGoogle: 呸
<roylez_> tenzu: 不敢...
<iDracaena> iGoogle: 哇，好长了啊～有什么改进么？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 过去是 Scheme?
<tenzu> roylez_: 明早0730去监考, 这帮本科生要疯
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 6.001 现在删掉了
<iGoogle> 掐疼疼
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不许
<roylez_> tenzu: 我现在一周2次，早上7点开会
<iGoogle> iDracaena: 最好看视频。unity那界面了。
<tenzu> roylez_: 竟然主动要求提前半小时开考, 真受不了
<iDracaena> iGoogle: good～
<soiamso> 43：44
<iGoogle> 疼教授。 nnnd 拜下。
<iGoogle> 继续掐疼疼
<tenzu> iGoogle: 将来让神之子来我这儿学习, 然后你来交补考费
<lainme> 听说ee在说c++
<iGoogle> 。
<lainme> iGoogle: tenzu roylez_ 晚上好
<tenzu> roylez_: 我每周早起4天
<iGoogle> 。。。。
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡女子
<iGoogle> lainme: 来掐架的？
<lainme> iGoogle: 聆听教诲
<tenzu> iGoogle: 别这么没素质
<iGoogle> 。。我要打仗去了。
<roylez_> lainme: 帮我们掐ee，他最看不起我们phd了
<imtxc> 大家有用有言的么，它挂了？
<iGoogle> 我不敢和妹子掐架。
<iGoogle> permanent head damage
<iGoogle> 跑了
<lainme> roylez_: 我还没过qualify，还没人当我是phd
<roylez_> lainme: candidate也一样
<tenzu> 入学了就是candidate嘛
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: fibs = fix ((0:) . scanl (+) 1)
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 像这种东西应该如何理解
<andyhou> cnhezhong:刚才掉线了
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 有笔记么
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 还有我查到好像说 6.01 是必修课。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: EECS
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 就是学python的笔记，借我看看
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 没有啊，你现在能写了么
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 语法什么的
<cnhezhong> andyhou: python基本学了，但是还没那个能力写。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 6.01 is the required first subject for undergraduates entering the department.
<namoamitabuddha> haskeller 有不
<cnhezhong> andyhou: python基础学了，就是因为写不出来，所以又重新再学一遍。
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 基础？哪本书，多写就行
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 简明python基础看完了，也做实验了。面向过程的能写，但是面向对象的就无力了。
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 语法方面是leaning python最详细，高级一点的编程是python in a nutshell 那本很详细
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu关机后时间就不正确了,联网后时间才正确是什么原因 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369220 网上看到的都是说ubuntu和win双系统时间出问题的,我win系统时间倒没问题,但ubuntu第次重启后系统时间就不正确了,然后联网后时间才被校正,请问是怎么回事? 统计信息: 发表于 由 brisk — 2012-03-30 20:26
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 面向对象？好像区别不是很大
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 手里有一本实体书：python基础教程第2版，去年通读前十章三遍，因为没做实验，所以基本没算记住。
<namoamitabuddha> 看来 python 貌似是很热门
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 我原本想看diveintopython 但到第四章头疼了，就转看python核心编程这本书了。
<FrankLv> 请问查一个用户属于NIS的哪个netgroup是啥命令？
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 嗯，核心编程很适合自学啊，后面的作业很多
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 英文书我看不懂，英语水平有限。
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 有中文版的电子书
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 你是学生？
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 对阿，我就看到它后面跟着习题，还有答案。所以觉得只要按部就班应该这次能打好基础。
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 不是学生。我现在什么都不做，每天都是玩电脑。
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 除了 Python 你学过啥
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 跟我差不多，我天天都去国家图书馆看书，代码写的甚少
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 学过java,那时候是学校推荐的培训公司，学到spring struts 和ejb那段就歇菜了
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 你这么一说，或许我应该去济大图书馆蹭书看去了。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 我是大专，我们开课根本就没有数学方面，数据结构方面的书，悲催
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 建议看 SICP
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 嗯，去图书馆看书很容易投入进去，不像手边有电脑，总想摆弄几下，浪费了时间
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 那我去打听下，看没有证件怎么能混进去，去省图书馆和市图书馆太远了。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，那么是先看C么，我前一阵为了看unix网络编程，C语言一站式学习那本书已经看了一半了了
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 我现在不怎么赞成从 C 开始，高度命令式风格。
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 有中文版，你去图书馆应该能借
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: http://book.douban.com/subject/1148282/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 计算机程序的构造和解释 (豆瓣)
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，多谢
<vic> 从lisp开始吧
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 你是去国家图书馆是吧
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 不用什么证件，主要是先对比一下哪个图书馆有你要的书，越全越好
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 我搜索了下有馆藏的。
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 我手里就有python的实体书，你说我去图书馆看哪方面的呢
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezhong: 一般图书馆你带身份证过去都能办证的。
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 嗯，是要证件，北京这边是免费的，济南那边就不知道了。..
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 我先问下实际情况。反正最近也没事。
<namoamitabuddha> 我们这里是要交押金，一般外借都免费的。
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 你用python写什么软件
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 如果明显觉得自己数学或者物理什么的不好，可以自学。
<andyhou> 外借是要押金，只看的话就不要押金了，哈哈
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 给我发个你写的软件来，我看看我能读懂么
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 你去看集体智慧编程，那本书里的实例应该很接近实际应用
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 前几天聊天室的大虾给推荐了个网站，上面的书挺全，不知你知道么ppurl.com
<Evanescence> hi, everybody.
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 嗯，知道
<Evanescence> 正在录制,视频,把大家录制进去可好?
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: no
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 豆瓣python小组上有一个关于ppurl验证码的python代码
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 没办法,已经录制了
<Evanescence> 嘿嘿
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 那我搜下
<Evanescence> 那要怎么破解ppurl的每天十本书的下载限制啊
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 我还是抓紧看书，看到各位都这么牛，自惭形秽了都。
<Evanescence> ???
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 都是菜鸟的说!!
<andyhou> Evanescence: 不知道啊，我看那个帖子的回复，那个人说可以爬所有的书，就是怕硬盘不够...
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezhong: 你可以也找下 SICP
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 如果我成个小鸟我也就满足了。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 我在国图和首图都看到过这本书
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 一年后大家都会成为小鸟
<Evanescence> 我已经快两年了
<xhw514> 请教个问题啊 各位
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 你先可以在网上看看英语版本。翻译上有细微问题的。
<xhw514> 你们使用过USB的外部接口吗
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<mayli> xhw514: 看不懂问题
<xhw514> usb_set_configuration()
<xhw514> 这个函数用过没有
<xhw514> 我老是出错
<mayli> xhw514: 提问的智慧
<cnhezhong> namoamitabuddha: 已下载，安排时间准备阅读下它
<xhw514> 不好意思
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezhong: 你从哪里下的
<xhw514> 我想想怎么表述好吧
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 你们装gnome-shell-entensions的那个网站还能用吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369222 https://extensions.gnome.org/ 我的这个网站现在不能装扩展了，GNOME Shell 3.4.0 firefox 11.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 zsaug — 2012-03-30 20:51
<cnhezhong> namoamitabuddha: ppurl.com
<wujie> 大家好阿
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezhong: 那书英语版本是公开的，中文版本我不知道电子版是否侵权。
<cnhezhong> namoamitabuddha: 就是计算机程序的构造和解释，对么。我在ppurl上找到了中文版。
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezhong: 对。国内不怎么注意版权问题。
<cnhezhong> namoamitabuddha: 这个我倒没考虑，或许是看惯了盗版横行了。这两年没卖过盗版书了，虽然用的mswindows是盗版xp，但买电脑的时候是有个正版xp的，盘丢了，就改用盗版的了。
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezhong: 英语在这里 http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezhong: 如果要看中文我还是建议你去买书，这书还是值得买的。
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 这书我还是建议买本。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: ?在图书馆看不也一样么...
<cnhezhong> namoamitabuddha: 把它放入采购计划中。
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 这书值得反复看，看好几年。图书馆一般借书期1个月，续借1个月吧？
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 还有最后两章的习题非常难做。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 没借过，我一般都是开馆就在门口等着，第一个拿到想看的书，然后坐一天。。。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 你在国外？
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 没
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 这本书的习题需要做，值得做的。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 不过有一种办法，你白天看好，晚上再看一遍英文版，做习题。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 比计算机设计艺术还经典么？我看见这本书在豆瓣的推荐了..
<vic> 我记得有个python的做题网站。。。  里面不少题  你学python可以去试试
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 怎么说呢，首先 TAOCP 还没写好，其次没多少人读 TAOCP。用别人的譬喻来说，SICP 是童子功，TAOCP 是内功。
<andyhou> vic: 嗯，好几个呢，不过都没去过...
<cnhezhong> vic: 哪里？
<vic> http://www.pythonchallenge.com/
<kk> vic ⇪ t: The Python Challenge
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 离开ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369226 用了ubuntu 3年了，从9.04到12.04，其中10.04和11.10是我最喜欢的版本。10.04用户界面相对以前的版本来说算是飞跃，体验不错；10.10和10.04差别不大；当到了11.04时候，不成熟的unity很蛋疼，放弃了；到了11.10，unity相对成熟很多，很喜欢；12.04，unity启动器隐藏模 …
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 多谢推荐，哈哈
<vic> http://projecteuler.net/
<kk> vic,啥网址y Project Euler
<vic> 这两个都不错
<vic> 可以试试
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: SICP 知识面广，但是不是特别深入，是面向初学者的经典。TAOCP 不是给初学的，我可以这么说。我觉得我现在都没资格探讨 TAOCP。
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 我知道SICP,但是不知道TAOCP是啥捏?
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 你都看过了？我只看了序言，就觉得这是一本让程序员抓狂的好书了
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 哪本？
<user8888> 请问一下，哪个播放器有远程控制界面？
<user8888> vlc似乎有，smplayer之类的有没有？
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 计算机程序设计艺术
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 怎么可能。
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 首先这书还有很大一部分还在 Knuth 的脑子里面。
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 我就参阅过其中部分，是为了查阅资料的时候用的。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 我不知道终我一生能否完整读一遍 TAOCP
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: The Art Of Computer Programming
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 哦,中文的我倒是见过,只是见过.... 看就说不上了
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 找一份闲暇的工作就能看完，哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 不是，还需要有足够的知识量。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 你还是先看看 SICP 吧，他的序言也是应该好好读读的。
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou: 你可以先看下英语的，像我英语差，看不懂也没关系，先大致了解下。然后如果借到书再读一遍序。我觉得那里面就让我改变了一些看法。
<mao> roylez_: 刚才转化那个搞定了，echo 58.154.163.4.59220 74.125.128.95.443: tcp 0 | sed -r 's/: /|/;s/ /|/g;s=(([0-9]+\.){3}+[0-9]+)\.=\1|=g'
<andyhou> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> vic: 学 lisp 啥？
<iDracaena> user8888: audio的xmms2是server-client架构的。
<roylez_> mao: .
<user8888> iDracaena: 哦，那个似乎是audio
<user8888> iDracaena: 有video的吗？
<user8888> iDracaena: 主要的需求是，类似于在电视上看电影，但是要切换到下一个视频之类的
<user8888> iDracaena: 感觉似乎那种xbmc之类的媒体播放中心是一个不错的主意，不过没有用过
<user8888> 用android手机远程控制
<iDracaena> user8888: 可不就是xbmc就好了么……
<user8888> iDracaena: 不过，上次安装xbmc这个，似乎对电脑有要求
<user8888> iDracaena: 你有用过没有？
<adam8157> 北京队赢了
<hamo> adam8157 你居然无聊到看CBA。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 哥今天台球赢了两局
<hamo> adam8157 赢了谁？
<adam8157> hamo: 七届冠军广东队
<hamo> adam8157 我说你台球...
<adam8157> hamo: 说了你也不认识阿
<hamo> adam8157 居然不是咱们组的人...看来你果然....
<adam8157> hamo: 果然咋了
<hamo> adam8157 哎....不说了不说了...lol
<iDracaena> user8888: 我用airplay。没用过xbmc
<hamo> adam8157 不是据说北京赢了会搞大规模庆祝活动么？
<adam8157> hamo: 于是外面扬沙了
<user8888> iDracaena: airplay是不是就是apple的那个什么工具？
<iDracaena> user8888: 嗯。
<user8888> airplay好像是和dlna差不多的东西吧？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 我和ubuntu的故事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369229 认识ubuntu大约三年了. 上大学计算机课时听说的linux(大学计算机基础,本人非计算机专业).自己一向是一个好奇心比较强的人,然后就自己找了很多关于linux 的资料,然后就发现了ubuntu.并被u的理念所吸引.由此一直都希望可以亲自尝试一下.但由于没有 …
<user8888> iDracaena: airplay好像是和dlna差不多的东西吧？
<iDracaena> user8888: 木有听说过dlna啊
<user8888> iDracaena: DLNA好像也是一种什么协议标准，传输流媒体远程播放之类的，我也没有用过，不过现在的许多android的中高端手机似乎都有这样的功能。
<user8888> iDracaena: 我记得魅族宣传他的MX手机的时候似乎也提到，另外似乎许多电视也支持这个功能。我也不太懂，现在的新东西实在太多了。
<xiaopeng> 今天晚上有乒乓球比赛 22:35 -- 中国vs奥地利
<iDracaena> user8888: 嗯，通常比较懒，有什么就用什么了。
<user8888> iDracaena: airplay用起来怎么样？那个应该是传输流媒体的吧，而不是仅仅控制而已吧?
<bluezd> adam8157: 据说工体那边的口号也换成 "换苏伟" 了
<adam8157> bluezd: 赢了就没必要埋汰别人了吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 据说外头沙尘暴了
<user8888> 最近访问国外网络似乎很不顺畅，是怎么了？
<user8888> 下载个xmbc，速度慢的要命。
<hamo> adam8157 来吧来吧...让沙子来的更猛烈些吧！！ cc bluezd
 * hamo 这可是家乡的泥土啊...
<bluezd> hamo: ......
<yall> .
<adam8157> ...
<iDracaena> user8888: 就是itune的内容可以其他地方放而已。
<iDracaena> 发现unity学苹果的不是一点两点啊
<user8888> iDracaena: 哦,到是不错的功能,不过,如果ipad之类的会不会比较费电?
<user8888> iDracaena: 刚Google了,倒是有看到将Airplay和DLNA进行比较的,意思基本理解了
<waynejfdl> d
<user8888> iDracaena: 看来要用的舒服,还得折腾一下看看
<user8888> http://www.ifanr.com/62949
<iDracaena> user8888: 不会啊，ipad电力放video的时候很ok
<kk> user8888,啥网址y AirPlay、DLNA、WiMo，谁将控制我们的客厅？ - 爱范儿 · Beats of Bits - 发现创新价值的科技媒体
<waynewang>  什么网址？
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 rlwrap
<\b> oui !
<fvw> cfy_school: hi
<fvw> pocoyo: hi
<fvw> imtxc: hi
<wayne_wang> haha
<fvw> wayne_wang: haha
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 请大家推荐明快的支持 gtk3, gnome-shell 的主题吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369234 现在用着ambiance, 不过黑色系列一项不太喜欢，不分明，往往点错窗口。 Elegant Brit gtk3 也用过，漂亮是漂亮，还是不太舒服。 有没有像gtk2时代的nimbus系列的？色彩明快，容易辨认标题栏的。。。？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yug …
<wayne_wang> fvw: what ? hehe
<fvw> wayne_wang: 用什么编辑器
<wayne_wang> vi
<fvw> wayne_wang: 有什么好玩的
<wayne_wang> 就是弄着玩
<gebjgd> 周末咯
<wayne_wang> 这个xchat还不怎么会调颜色
<fvw> wayne_wang: 无
<wayne_wang> fvw :你都玩什么
<fvw> wayne_wang: 不知道有什么
<wayne_wang> ！
<wayne_wang> 调的我都看不清了，以为这个是英文聊开室呢，怎么突然蹦出来一句中文
<wayne_wang> 哈哈
<fvw> wayne_wang: 这里是cn
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: 蛋疼？
<wayne_wang> 很疼！
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: 揉揉
<wayne_wang> 人太多，不好意思啊
<wayne_wang> 这个聊天室一直有人吗
<fvw> 有
<wayne_wang> 你们经常去哪几个聊天室
<wayne_wang> 这个不能加好友吧？
<\b> wayne_wang: 叫 gebjgd 给你揉 , 保证不疼
<fvw> 无
<wayne_wang> \b：哈哈
<wayne_wang> 这个TEXT窗口为什么过一会出一条横线呢？
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: 来吧 我手法很少
<fvw> 无关
<wayne_wang> gebjgd, 那你要学习学习了
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: \b 钢逼的蛋就是我揉碎的
<wayne_wang> 怎么改我打的文字的颜色
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: \b = 肛逼
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: 你猜  揉下试试看 颜色就变了
<wayne_wang> 我用的是xchat
<fvw> wayne_wang: .......
<fvw> wayne_wang: 很少人用xchat
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: 用的都不是人
 * moska 用xchat的小白表示路过。。。
<moska> \b: hi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下课了？
<wayne_wang> gebjgd, 什么叫不是人呢
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: 你猜
<wayne_wang> 是不是很历害的人呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 下班了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近太无聊了
<wayne_wang> 你们在linux下都用哪个IRC呢？
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: weechat
<wayne_wang> 好用吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 多次萌生想买ps vita的想法
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: 你老婆好看么？
<fvw> wayne_wang: irssi erc
<wayne_wang> gebjgd, 我看看什么样的
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: google
<\b> moska: hi
<moska> \b: 你那几点了？
<wayne_wang> 肛b又来了
<\b> moska:  17点
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: 乳子可教
<mao> 每行文件不确定有几个域，我想用cut截取最有一个域，有没有方法
<mao> 最后一个
<\b> mao: 为啥不　sed ?
<wayne_wang> \B在哪个地方
<wayne_wang> 才17
<wayne_wang> 点
<mao> \b: 是啊，没想到，刚开始做的几个域是确定的，用cut，没想到哦
<fvw> mao: awk
<mao> fvw: awk和sed都不会，只能现学了
<mao> 比如，空格是分割符，想截取1，3，和最后一个，该怎么写呢
<Freebuilder> 今日有些蛋疼！睡觉！
<fvw> awk '{print $NF;}'
<fvw>  
<wayne_wang> 刚才用apt-get install weechat 安装了weechat，怎么无法启动？
<wayne_wang> gebjgd,:怎么打开啊
<gebjgd> wayne_wang: xterm->weechat
<moska> gebjgd: 文件删除到底是怎么回事
<gebjgd> moska: 不知道你在说什么
<moska> gebjgd: 是把文件所在的那块内存的读写保护撤了吗？
<gebjgd> moska: 不懂
<moska> gebjgd: 删除文件的系统操作
<gebjgd> 三国12跳票 mlgbd
<\b> gebjgd: 靠，还有时间玩游戏。真好
<gebjgd> \b: 到了家不玩游戏干嘛
<\b> gebjgd: 居安思危
<gebjgd> \b: 思毛
<waynewang> 都走了啊
<tonghuix> 都睡了？
<gebjgd> tonghuix: ？
<waynewang> 还没呢
<tonghuix> gebjgd: 哈哈就是问候一下
<tonghuix> 最近IRC貌似只能用SSL的方式连接了
<waynewang> 。。。
<waynewang> 。
<waynewang> l
<mayli> .
<tonghuix> 貌似只有帝都如此。。。
<waynewang> .
<waynewang> a
<gebjgd> neoesque[iPhone]: 用iphone还好意思标出来 不怕丢人？
<neoesque[iPhone]> 冏 只是剛好在 iPhone 上 白天工作都在linux上  大陸不歡迎iPhone嗎
<gebjgd> neoesque[iPhone]: 我又不在大陆
<gebjgd> neoesque[iPhone]: 不是不欢迎 用iphone太丢人了 没追求的体现
<qinglingquan> :)
<neoesque[iPhone]> 撲 每個人價值觀不一樣 審美觀不一樣
<mobile> 這樣不礙眼了吧@@
<gebjgd> qinglingquan: 庆玲犬
<\b> iphone 是二代的标配
<gebjgd> 不如说是二逼的标配
<qinglingquan> gebjgd:
<vic> iphone 咋惹到你了
<alvin_rxg> 德國好多二代啊
<neoesque[Mobile]> 感覺怨念頗深 Orz...
<alvin_rxg> 周传雄 - 弱水三千
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 粥船熊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 溺水三千
<alvin_rxg> 你溺水了？
<\b> lol 溺水三千
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定你的越南妹子了么
<\b> 是不是还要取一瓢飮啊?
<alvin_rxg> 不認識啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 睡过就认识了
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一回生 二回熟
<\b> alvin_rxg:  gebjgd 和她老婆从前也不认识，一回生二回熟睡过就认识了
<alvin_rxg> 8-|
<gebjgd> \b: 还是你聪明
<gebjgd> \b: 奶子可教
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你是怎么和 gebjgd 认识的？ 莫非...?
<qinglingquan> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那是忽悠認識的
<alvin_rxg> 忽悠他玩 archlinux
<gebjgd> \b: 他忽悠我 让我试验arch
<gebjgd> \b: 结果我入套了
<gebjgd> \b: 一用就是几年
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 多好呀
<alvin_rxg> 然後他接着忽悠小白玩 archlinux..
<gebjgd> \b: 他当时要是想我忽悠他自己的菊花 估计我就入了他的菊好几年了
<cleamoon> 有人买了raspberry pi吗？
<\b> gebjgd: 我忽悠 alvin_rxg  试验 arch 也才 08 年的事。。。。
<gebjgd> \b: 我就是08认识他的
<gebjgd> \b: 或者09
<\b> 一回生，二回熟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 晚上吃啥
<knownbad> 大便
<gebjgd> knownbad: 香么
<knownbad> 还可
<knownbad> 加些酸辣酱。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的还是你老婆的
<knownbad> 你不是只吃松鼠大便吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你记错了 是你只吃大便
<gebjgd> knownbad: 经常是我拉 你吃
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我拉多少 你就能吃多少 老厉害了
<knownbad> 你又拉不出来，便秘王。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我拉的可痛快了
<knownbad> 所以你经常需要松鼠捅你屁眼通便。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 松鼠捅完就放你嘴里
<gebjgd> knownbad: 喂给你吃
<knownbad> Yawn
<\b> 晩上这么安静？
<\b> knownbad fivesheep gebjgd alvin_rxg: 天亮啦！起床啦！
 * knownbad 在吃中餐。
<stlifey> 今天是gentoo 10岁生日。。。
<ofan_> so what
<ofan_> 光编译就浪费了8年
<ofan_> 实际上是两岁 XD
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这个 blog 不错，赶快订阅： http://swizec.com/blog/
<kk> \b,啥网址y A geek with a hat
<\b> ping! 难道断网了?
<alvin_rxg> \b: pong
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你能显示这不？ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linearschrift_B
<kk> \b ⇪ ti: Linearschrift B – Wikipedia
<alvin_rxg> 不能
<stlifey> ofan_: 好句
<binker> 有谁在用APU
<binker> 我装了几台主机用APU的都无法安装Ubuntu
<gebjgd> apu路过
<alvin_rxg> cpu路過
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/news/messages/68666.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 世界上第一所性爱学校在奥地利首都维也纳成立(图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 适合u你
<\b> gebjgd: 一年前的新闻?
<alvin_rxg> 好古老的新聞
<\b> 边上有人吃东西，还吃的巨响。。。
<\b> 到楼上看书去即
<gebjgd> 学习太玩命了
<gebjgd> 太假了
<alvin_rxg> 所以是 uni 和 fh 的區別嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你在uni 也没见你学的这么用功啊
<alvin_rxg> 我沒在 uni
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg (~alvin_rxg@ip183036.wh.uni-hannover.de)
<alvin_rxg> 我真沒在 uni
<gebjgd> 区别不在uni和fh 在学习的人
<\b> 这里还算安静
<fivesheep> yo \b
<\b> fivesheep: hallo dude.
<\b> fivesheep: what are ye doing?
<knownbad> He's sleeping in his froster.
<\b> :P
<ofan_> apu撸过
<ofan_> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1dee3627/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A30C30A0C0A752110Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y Solidot | 腾讯一员工被发现攻击日本印度军方网络
<kk>  06:22
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我才知道 自己刚错过了成为亿万富翁的机会了.. 哎
<knownbad> 开奖了？
<fivesheep> 没吧
<fivesheep> 不过都没买
<knownbad> 开新车去买。
<fivesheep> 算了
<knownbad> 要不你得继续付贷款。
<fivesheep> 应该停售了
<knownbad> 去啦，懒人没的救。
<knownbad> 没吧？
<fivesheep> 你买了没
<knownbad> 买了。
<fivesheep> 抓住机会的人啊
<knownbad> 也叫老婆买了。
<fivesheep> 祝福你中大奖
<knownbad> 又没期待发财。
<knownbad> 买好玩嘛。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 如果我的祝福生效, 赠送个几百块的礼物给哥吧
<knownbad> 不了，说了懒人没得救。。。呵呵
<fivesheep> 太吝啬了
<knownbad> 给你几百快吧。
<fivesheep> 如果中了奖, 你打算干啥
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 立即离婚?
<knownbad> 不了，已太迟。　已经都是50/50了
<knownbad> 我自己可能还是一样。　　只不过会多些钱去度假罢了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 明日NYT头条, 台湾移民独得640
<fivesheep> knownbad: 明日NYT头条, 台湾移民独得640M大奖
<knownbad> 我不觉得搬去大房子或别墅会舒服些。
<knownbad> 你还是去买个几张。
<knownbad> 快去。
<fivesheep> 然后一年后, 台湾男子中大奖后大肆挥霍, 穷困潦倒...
<knownbad> 你不是还得上学还贷款的吗。
<fivesheep> 是啊
<knownbad> 这我倒不会。　花不完的。
<fivesheep> 但中奖的几率比天上掉块黄金到我家后院的几率还要低
<knownbad> 那还不去买？
<knownbad> 彩劵高些还是中国民主？
<knownbad> 你家后院不是有狗拉黄金吗？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 中国民主低一些 lol
<fivesheep> 无聊.. 开车出去转一转
<knownbad> 买一把吧。
<\b> ofan_:  你在 ohio state university?
<\b> ofan_: 刚在 IEEE 杂志上看到 ohio 大学的一个所谓 "UTD 之父" 几个月前挂了。他原本做 MoM, 后来转兴趣到 UTD...
<m0ugly> UTD 是什么意思？
<Freebuilder> 一大早就这么多人了！
<Freebuilder> 吃米粉去！
<m0ugly> 现在在中国几点钟
<hoxily> m0ugly, 07:36
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-31
<kingbo> 早
<Tommy_Cao> 大家好
<kk> Tommy_Cao, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<Tommy_Cao> 机器人很热心
<OT_iux> 大家早~
<kingbo> 我说早，它咱不理我
<kingbo> 好....
<kingbo> 还是不理我啊
<kingbo> kk:
<kk> kingbo, 休息一下...  ㍠ 
<kingbo> 喊都不管用！！！！
<kingbo> kk: 靠，一大早休息个屁啊
<kk> kingbo, 你有办法把别人放心。  ㍠ 
<kingbo> kk: 说的么子，有点象是真人版bot
<kk> kingbo, 你是学生吗？  ㍡ 
<kingbo> kk: 我孩子是学生,你没有吧，估计也不会有。。。。
<Tommy_Cao> kingbo, 问你个事
<leaveboy> kingbo: 你镇无聊
<kingbo> Tommy_Cao: 呃
<kk> kingbo, 做AIML小号有孩子是我不估计不会有学生吗？  ㍡ 
<kingbo> leaveboy: 看不下去了？？？
<kingbo> kk: 你还能有什么智能呢?
<Freebuilder> 我早一开就五十多人，都是 bot？
<kk> kingbo, 谢谢你告诉我。  ㍡ 
<kingbo> Freebuilder: 少了，我这７０几号
<Freebuilder> 我 7:25 进来的
<kingbo> Freebuilder: 真早
<kingbo> Freebuilder: 是不是床头戳的机器屁股眼?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 总是“正在打开”，你烦不烦？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369256 选区_001.png 问题出现在打开文件夹的时候，比如点“位置”-》“主文件夹” ，那下面的面板上会出现 “主文件夹” 和 “打开XXX”这样的2个按钮，而且非要单击一下“主文件夹”这个按钮，这个窗口才会置顶显示 统计信息: 发表于  …
<OT_iux> @@
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍡ 
<larry> u 盘问题了，就是那种在windows下显示可用和已用空间为0的情况， linux下完全找到， fdisk -l也不行，有解决的办法没？
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 找到是啥意思？
<larry> 找不到，打错了
<larry> linux找不到硬件
<OT_iux> @@ 那你 lsusb 能看到么
<larry> fdisk -l 没有显示u盘
<hamo> roylez: 这么早就上班了？
<larry> 我看看
<cloudsben> 昨天我安装无线网卡安装到半夜2点
<cloudsben> 没成功
<cloudsben> 用的mint
<larry> OT_iux: 可以看到芯片
<larry> OT_iux: Bus 002 Device 012: ID 090c:3000 Silicon Motion, Inc. - Taiwan (formerly Feiya Technology Corp.)
<larry> 这个应该是u盘，
<roylez> hamo: .
<roylez> hamo: 为了刷新闻的大业
<wzlxx> ofan_: 我的硬件支持浮点运算，手册上说的，但在linux上打印一个浮点数，它给我打出了一个nan，汗，是linux限制它了？怕浮点运算慢？
<imtxc> wzlxx: 你想多了。
<wzlxx> imtxc: 那为嘛打不出来浮点？编译是没有问题的
<imtxc> wzlxx: 程序来看看
<wzlxx> 木有程序
<wzlxx> printf而已
<Freebuilder> py mode=os.stat(vim.eval('a:path'))
<Freebuilder> py vim.command('let di= "'+"%x_%x"%(mode.st_dev,mode.st_ino)+'"')
<Freebuilder> return di
<wzlxx> 这是python？好强大
<Freebuilder> 那个快还是这个快？ return system("stat -c '%D_%i' '".a:path."'")
<doa> yielding, interrupts exceptions，这三个词什么意思，特别的第一个，后两个我懂
<ofan_> wzlxx: google一下不就知道了
<wzlxx> ofan_: google无果
<doa> google之后不知道才问的阿
<ofan_> doa: yield可以返回值，返回后可以在进入退出的状态继续执行，interrupt是打断，无条件的，exception是异常，一般是程序主动抛出的
<doa> ofan_: yield和interrupt什么区别？
<ofan_> doa: interrupt是被打断，被动的
<ofan_> doa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrupt
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Interrupt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<doa> ofan_: 哪里看到的？
<ofan_> doa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yield
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Yield - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa> 玩Python那个yield/with?
<ofan_> doa: yield用于并发的，比如python里的generator就是用yield
<larry> linux 下有什么优盘修复工具没？
<doa> ofan_: 能把yield具体思路再说清楚一点么，还是有点糊涂阿
<doa> ofan_: 照你说的，yield的机制是 主动的，有点类似函数的可重入？
<ofan_> doa: 是
<DaBao> 各位早！
<doa> ofan_: yield返回后是按照退出之前的状态执行还是从新执行一次？
<ofan_> doa: 函数return后会清理栈，yield会保存函数退出状态
<imtxc> adam8157: ^早上好啊。
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<ofan_> doa: 从退出时的状态重新执行
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐早
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡须早
<DaBao> 微博被禁止评论了
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<doa> ofan_: 理解了，中文对应技术词汇是什么？
<adam8157> ofan_: 呕饭早
<ofan_> doa: 不知道...
<ofan_> adam8157: 早..
<adam8157> iFvwm: 您早
 * ofan_ 本来想叫..
<doa> ofan_: 嗯，还是要谢谢你啊
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<hamo> adam8157:  ....
<imtxc> ofan_: adam8157: gebjgd APUE基本看大概了，再给推荐本书呗 Unix网络编程？
<hamo> adam8157: 你没WFH？
<adam8157> hamo: 没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 犇
<wzlxx> imtxc: 高人啊，APUE都能看完
<wzlxx> tcp/ip详解？
<wzlxx> 牛犇犇啊
<imtxc> adam8157: wzlxx 就看了一遍
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 记忆力不怎么行了。
<doa> ofan_: 抢占应该是一种yield吧
<huntxu> imtxc: 犇
<wzlxx> doa: 不知道是不是请求资源得不到时yield自己的
<ofan_> doa: 抢占貌似是指一种调度策略吧
<imtxc> huntxu: 哥我错了。。其实看很长时间才看完 都没记住很多 就想问问还有嘛书没我一起看看。。
<wzlxx> 呵呵，txc顶不住压力了
<hamo> imtxc: 犇
<doa> wzlxx: 应该是，能不能给我讲讲其中具体的机制
 * imtxc ......
<doa> ofan_: yield也是一种策略吧
 * hamo 明显盖楼嘛...
<wzlxx> doa: 操作系统，进程状态
<hamo> adam8157: 壕你清明节哪去啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 居庸关
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧..
<roylez> adam8157: 豪去居庸关吃蚝？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 钱可算到手了
<Freebuilder> 极限论坛终于恢复了
<adam8157> roylez: 壕
<roylez> adam8157: 你请客
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<Freebuilder> 极限社区因为服务器故障，从3月1日起一直处于关闭状态，目前新服务器已上线试运行。试运行期预计于4月2日结束，在此期间（3月29日~4月2日）的数据将不会保留！所以，如果您在3月29日~4月2日这个时间段内有发表内容较重要的帖子，请自行做好备份！
<hamo> roylez: 壕
<huntxu> roylez: 壕你有錢了啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 哈 清明咱们在一个地方
<adam8157> imtxc: yooo
<imtxc> adam8157: 我在嘉峪关
<adam8157> imtxc: 十万八千里
 * hamo 果断面基啊...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你顺长城走1500km就看到我了
<roylez> adam8157: 跨越十万八千里的基情？
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。
<wzlxx`> adam8157: 把wzlxx踢了吧……
<wzlxx`> adam8157: 踢了我还不能改成我的名字啊
<roylez> wzlxx`: /msg nickserv ghost wzlxx` zzzzzz
<adam8157> wzlxx`: 只是从这个频道踢了  你得让nickserv release
<adam8157> roylez: ghost是啥
<wzlxx`> 哦
<roylez> adam8157: 杀鬼
<wzlxx> roylez: 果然有用，牛犇犇
<roylez> wzlxx: .
<huntxu> adam8157: ghost都不會，笑你
<wzlxx> roylez: 这个仅限同一IP可操作？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啊，free to go now lol
<roylez> wzlxx: ip无所谓，你有密码就行
<wzlxx> 那我 \/msg nickserv ghost adam8157 木用啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 每个月这样拿钱才好，nnnd
<hamo> wzlxx: adam8157 他肯定设密码了啊
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu 原来那个就被断开链接了? 还是强制改名?
<wzlxx> roylez: 我的密码都忘记了
<roylez> adam8157: 相当于是踢了
<wzlxx> adam8157: 事实证明，断开
<huntxu> adam8157: 變gusetxxxxx，直到ping timeout
<huntxu> adam8157: 把你密碼給我試試就知道了嘛
<adam8157> ...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 笔记本用ubuntu做WIFI，大家有什么解决方案？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369261 在win7上还有软件可以用，但是换了ubuntu暂时还没找到好的方法，默认的网络连接里面设置似乎手机搜不到信号 手机系统是android 统计信息: 发表于 由 stanmq — 2012-03-31 10:23
<wzlxx> You may not ghost adam8157.
<adam8157> wzlxx: ... 你真是想不开啊
<huntxu> wzlxx: 你真是想不開啊...
<wzlxx> adam8157: huntxu adam8157你那里要密码了？
<huntxu> wzlxx: 沒密碼怎麽ghost？
<wzlxx> huntxu: 呵呵，我还以为是服务器给我这面要密码呢……
 * wzlxx 密码忘记的表示压力很大
<wzlxx> 或许可能被别人用我的名字了
<wzlxx> 老板说今天咱俩去吃饭，我感觉是鸿门宴呢
<wzlxx> 赶紧工作去了我，会聊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实都是算比例的，你要结算的话
<hamo> roylez: 发奖金了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<iFvwm> adam8157: ... 你们公司，有使用ipp激光的没。
<adam8157> iFvwm: ipp是啥
<iFvwm> 打印机
<iFvwm> 网络
<adam8157> iFvwm: 俺们用cups
<iFvwm> 还想让你推荐一个。
<iFvwm> 。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 一行配置文件就可以控制多台办公室的打印机
<iFvwm> 问型号呢
<iFvwm> 连型号都不知道？
<iFvwm> 激光彩打
<iFvwm> ipp的
<adam8157> iFvwm: 哦 我看看
<iFvwm> roylez: 出来。说说打印机
<adam8157> iFvwm: 不知道型号 就知道是佳能的
<roylez> iFvwm: 没啥好说的
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 你们用 dropbox 有没有遇到过这个问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369263 我用的代理是 goagent ，127.0.0.0:8087 为什么会出现这个问题啊，我的日期和时间没错啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2012-03-31 10:41
<roylez> adam8157: 邮寄给我，我替你看
<iFvwm> 额。佳能啊。便宜货
<adam8157> ...
<iFvwm> roylez: 有没。激光彩打
<iFvwm> adam8157: 带ipp不
<roylez> iFvwm: 没有
<roylez> iFvwm: 豪神有
<adam8157> iFvwm: 啥是ipp啊? 反正有彩色 有扫描 一台大一体机
<iFvwm> 18m难道坚持针打50年不变？
<iFvwm> 网络打印协议的啊。接eth的。 Adaptee
<iFvwm> adam8157:
<adam8157> iFvwm: 不知道啥协议 俺们是cups, 大家共用那台打印机
<adam8157> iFvwm: BrowsePoll 加上一个网址
<iFvwm> nnnd 看cups也可以看出啊。是ipp://的
<imtxc> 回家扫墓完了之后再找工作。
<imtxc> 叫祖上帮帮我。
<adam8157> iFvwm: The default protocol is CUPS, which is a broadcast-based protocol.
<adam8157> iFvwm: 您自己开公司了?
<iFvwm> 。那uri呢？ adam8157
<imtxc> 没工作经验 项目经验嘛的真悲剧
<iFvwm> 还没啊
<adam8157> iFvwm: 直接一个内部域名
<iFvwm> ～～
<adam8157> imtxc: 刚毕业都没有
<imtxc> iFvwm: 神开公司了 求份工作。
<iFvwm> 本公司，只需要一名董事长。
<imtxc> iFvwm: 我适合
<imtxc> 我很懂事
<iFvwm> 你出钱
<iFvwm> 外加一位秘书？
<imtxc> 咱可以再找些股东嘛 啊当啊 主席啊这豪人
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋有钱，可以投资
<imtxc> 秘书等我回家带媳妇来，公司就可以开了。
<iFvwm> 主席没钱。
<iFvwm> 求蛋蛋银行帐号。
<iFvwm> adam8157:
<adam8157> iFvwm: 凭啥啊 他比我有钱多了...
<nyfair> 神开公司了 求份工作。
<iFvwm> adam8157: . roylez 要找妹朵的钱。你也好意思问他要
<imtxc> nyfair: 现在只有股东和保安了 你选吧
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 铜球蛋蛋银行帐号
<iFvwm> 。。一个空公司，要保安。 nnnd 监守自盗啊
<songyi> 有哪种linux发行版桌面运行的比较快?现在觉得ubuntu越来越大越来越慢了.
<hamo> adam8157: 求账号和密码...
<adam8157> hamo: 没密码
 * hamo 乃们这些笨蛋光要帐号有啥用？
<iFvwm> hamo: 你就不董事。要含蓄点先。
<hamo> adam8157: 或者信用卡拍照片吧...
<iFvwm> 笨蛤蟆
<adam8157> 我一张卡里只有1000+ 另外一张10.00 剩下还有一张信用卡...  <--- 穷死了
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...你信用卡里可有好多米...
 * imtxc 这么费钱啊。
<adam8157> hamo: 信用卡是额度, 不是钱啊
<hamo> adam8157: 给我用就是钱...你用是额度...lol
<iFvwm> adam8157: 除开你找了一个gaoji的鸡。要不，你的钱哪里去了
<adam8157>  /kick hamo
<adam8157> iFvwm: 咱有股票  lol
<imtxc> iFvwm: 所以说这么费钱啊
<iFvwm> 。。。。
<iFvwm> 这都股东了啊。 adam8157
<iFvwm> 居然投股市
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋....温拿啊...直接股东...
<iFvwm> 你看乐乐，钱都投妹朵去了。
<iFvwm> permanent 我不会读。 roylez
<hamo> iFvwm: 我居然能跟神一样...也不会...
<iFvwm> .
<iFvwm> 'pe:menent
<xiaopeng> iFvwm: 可以问你几个问题吗，关于fvwm
<iFvwm> 问就是嘛。知道就会答的
<imtxc> 昨天问的神的fvwm截屏还没收到呢
<iFvwm> roylez: 求你的信用卡卡号。
<iFvwm> imtxc: 。看啥。就一个壁纸，一个trayer
<gebjgd> imtxc: Scrot
<roylez> iFvwm: ....
<xiaopeng> iFvwm: 我在用libstroke时，如何通过划一条指向某个窗口的线来实现让这个窗口移动到我鼠标划线的起始点呢？
<gebjgd> fvwm有毛看头
<imtxc> iFvwm: 打算看看你的审美踢上去了没
<iFvwm> roylez: 说吧
<iFvwm> xiaopeng: 起始点，不可控制的啊。
<iFvwm> 窗口的坐标才可以。
<iFvwm> imtxc: 屁。软件都一样的。啥审美
<iFvwm> 都gtk而已
<imtxc> .
<xiaopeng> iFvwm: 也就是我们不能获取这个鼠标起始点的值了。
<iFvwm> xiaopeng: 你改源码，肯定可以获得。只是fvwm估计没这接口去读。
<iFvwm> fvwm底层，一堆perl，也要改。
<xiaopeng> iFvwm: 那还有一个问题，在FVWM中哪个命令可以从一个应用程序回到根窗口？
<zlei> amd的显卡,linux驱动怎么样啊
<iFvwm> 焦点切换到root?
<zlei> 买amd还是nva好呢？
<hamo> zlei: amd
<iFvwm> 还是说窗口全部关闭？只显示root?
<huntxu> xiaopeng: libstroke只判斷你畫的線的樣子吧
<zlei> 用btrfs后觉得重新启动很慢啊
<xiaopeng> iFvwm: 我想通过鼠标手势在一个应用程序的表面写个`R"回到根窗口可以吗？
<huntxu> libstroke哪有這麽強大能認字。。。
<iFvwm> 关键是“回到根窗口”啊。先解释这个
<huntxu> 不就是123456789.。。
<iFvwm> 大概能认。 huntxu
<xiaopeng> huntxu: 是，我看了它的实现方法，那个算法的确实在处理划线的。
<gebjgd> zlei: 瞎说 4台机器都Btrfs
<gebjgd> zlei: 没觉得慢
<huntxu> iFvwm: 要連著畫吧，一筆的還行
<zlei> gebjgd: 那我也不知道是什么问题了.我就觉得我用btrfs后重新启动没有ext4快了
<xiaopeng> 的确是一笔的。
<imtxc> think t400换x200了啊～～～
<gebjgd> zlei: 你的错觉
<zlei> ge
<imtxc> 或者x61?
<zlei> gebjgd: 是的,我来这就是来证明我的错觉的.呵呵
<gebjgd> zlei: 啥内核
<zlei> hamo: amd的驱动比nva的好吗.我想买个笔记本,双显卡
<imtxc> t400太大太重了 受不了了。
<xiaopeng> hamo: 为什么amd好？有理由吗？
<zlei> gebjgd: 3.2的内核
<gebjgd> zlei: 双intel显卡最好
<gebjgd> xiaopeng: 性价比高
<zlei> intel只有集显吧
<gebjgd> xiaopeng: 开源驱动给力
<imtxc> zlei: 集显万岁。
<xiaopeng> gebjgd: 我电脑上的nvidia驱动感觉就不错，跑3D很流畅的。
<zlei> 我买笔记本,现在笔记本都集显和独显的.我现在用的就是集显的,平常用还行,画图时就卡了
<gebjgd> zlei: 一样
<gebjgd> xiaopeng: 从来不用NV
<imtxc> xiaopeng: 升级一下内核试试
<zlei> 我主要用gimp和myPaint
<gebjgd> zlei: Arch btrfs表示速度很不错
<zlei> gebjgd: 用arch吗
<xiaopeng> imtxc: 我已经升级了多次内核了，
<zlei> gebjgd: 我用的就是arch
<gebjgd> zlei: 5台arch
<xiaopeng> imtxc: 没什么问题啊
<imtxc> o
<xiaopeng> imtxc: 最多就是再重新装一次nvidia显卡驱动
<zlei> gebjgd: 我现在连桌面环境都不用了.用Awesome,本本慢了
<zlei> gebjgd: 你用什么显卡呢
<gebjgd> zlei: INTEL AMD
<zlei> gebjgd: 切换没问题吗
<xiaopeng> 其实那个驱动很容易安装，不知道为什么那么多人拒绝。
<gebjgd> zlei: 新的老的都有 我没双显卡
<zlei> gebjgd: 哦,我就当心双显卡会有问题
<gebjgd> zlei: 显然有问题
<gebjgd> zlei: 重启速度慢用systemd
<gebjgd> 刷刷的
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 你也微菜了？
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 微菜是什么？
<iFvwm> 这都不知道。你白混这么久irc。
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 不知道
<zlei> gebjgd: 我是软件启动慢
<iFvwm> 就是以前那天天鼓吹这，鼓吹那的家伙，被别人骂的。现在消失了。
<gebjgd> zlei: 内存？
<hamo> iFvwm: 菜菜博士？
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 先用白鼠后用gentoo的那个人？
<gebjgd> hamo: 你带他读的博？
<hamo> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> 还薄屎
<hamo> gebjgd: 你去看他的blog，这是他的题目
<gebjgd> hamo: 脑积水的标准特征
 * hamo 可耻的匿了...
<gebjgd> hamo: 少年要警醒
<zlei> gebjgd: 内存2G,共享存
<xiaopeng> iFvwm: Fvwm中能实现透明色吗？我的版本是2.5.30
<gebjgd> zlei: 512路过
<iFvwm> xiaopeng: 需要外部渲染引擎。xcompmgr
<xiaopeng> iFvwm: 这个引擎以前安装过，后来就不用了。
<iFvwm> 不用，那就没真透明了嘛。
<xiaopeng> iFvwm: 我在FVWM的FAQ中看到有关透明的介绍，可是那些colorset不好用啊
<iFvwm> tint那些？
<xiaopeng> 就是有个问题是关于fvwm的透明的，faq给了几个colorset，我试了试不好用。
<iFvwm> 没引擎支持，透明只是假透明啊。
<iFvwm> fvwm只是wm，这些事情不是它管理的范围。
<gebjgd> zlei: 看你启动什么程序了？有些程序本来就慢 或者占用内存大
<xiaopeng> 是啊，我想也是这样。谢谢了。我先吃饭去了。
<zlei> 没用桌面环境的话用这个。xcompmgr  是要不停出错的.不知道依赖了什么东西
<iFvwm> ä½ startx?
<zlei> exec ck-launch-session   startlxde
<iFvwm> 额。带了session
<gebjgd> zlei: 少了dbus-launch
<gebjgd> zlei: 用个slim多好包装下
<zlei> gebjgd: 我自动挂住什么的都没问题啊
<zlei> 我就是用slim
<zlei> gebjgd: Startlxde 好像会自动启动那些服务吧
<gebjgd> zlei: slim用腻了 我用回lxdm了 就是能登录前鼠标换locale
<zlei> gebjgd: 不会配lxdm所以没用
<zlei> gebjgd: 吃饭了
<gebjgd> zlei: 不需要配置直接上
<gebjgd> zlei: 11点38就吃午饭？疯了？
<iFvwm> xcompmgr会使用dbus?
<zlei> gebjgd: dmenu_run都要3秒
<zlei> 看来该换本本了.不会是因为是神舟本所以慢吧
<gebjgd> zlei: 有那么慢么
<zlei> 2秒
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 假透明也挺好
<huntxu> = =
<gebjgd> zlei: 不用dmenu 512的机器上跑的lxde 菜单速度很快
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 假透明一般都是真坑爹..
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我要看美女图，假透明正好
<MeaCulpa> hamo: feh --bg-scale看图
<iFvwm> 我的cairo桌面，假透明，就黑了
<MeaCulpa> 那是你们折腾
<iFvwm> gaoji 的 cairo
<MeaCulpa> 不过我平铺，真假也没区别
<iFvwm> bs 你们
<MeaCulpa> 我要用桌面背景看图的
<iFvwm> 。你蛋疼。看美女也躲着看。
<iFvwm> 你可以在compiz的立体上下面，贴美女嘛
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 大哥！桌面背景+假透明，是全屏看好不好
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 躲毛
<iFvwm> 那立体，也是全屏啊
<iFvwm> lol
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我term假透明，随时都在看图
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 会被字体挡住不爽
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: urxvt字体正好间距颇宽
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 而且80列宽的话  把美女都分割了 更不爽
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 背景看图，你还是不明白...
<MeaCulpa> 毛80列
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 难受
<MeaCulpa> 整个X背景看图
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 对 阴毛80列
<MeaCulpa> ... 二货
<zlei> xcompmgr :error 3: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) request 15 minor 0 serial
<zlei> 是不是我用了awesome才报这错哦
<MeaCulpa> 平铺了还用xcompmgr...真假透明意义不大了
<zlei> MeaCulpa: 输入法不透明,挺难看的
<MeaCulpa> zlei: 那没办法~~
<MeaCulpa> 不要光标跟随，或者用原始的xim
<zlei> MeaCulpa: 我觉得平铺用透明,窗口透明才好看.不平铺的窗口重叠透明那没发看
<MeaCulpa> zlei: 重叠透明是真透明的真谛
<zlei> 平铺窗体透明看不背景很好看
<MeaCulpa> zlei: 平铺了就不重叠了
<zlei> MeaCulpa: xcompmgr这个不是真透明吗
<zlei> 这个是真透明吧
<MeaCulpa> xcompmgr是真透明
<Yashira> 大家好！
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...libc居然还提供了atexit这个函数...
<hamo> adam8157: 碉堡了...
<ofan_> Yashira: 好
 * MeaCulpa startx 党... 好原始
<wzlxx> C代码里面是结构套结构啊
<wzlxx> 看的我都晕了
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • w3m显示完美的图像和显示不完美的图像，求解释？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369270 这几个是能完美显示的。 01-01.jpg 01-00.gif 01-02.png 下面这两个图不能完美显示，很虚，像是不清楚的空心字。 02-01.gif 02-02.png 这几张图，都是网上常见的，请问这是为什么，有什么解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feidadr …
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 原始人撸过
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 这应该叫简单
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我也是... startx
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我三土: startx, 没sudo, 关机init 0
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 高端
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 我用systemd了，开机超快
<ofan_> 关机也是
<MeaCulpa> 有不是windows
<ofan_> ubuntu该学学
<MeaCulpa> 又不是笔记本
<wzlxx> ofan_: 呵呵，表示还没用
<adam8157> hamo: 好干啥
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 只有两类用户关注开机关机速度：老是要重启的Windows用户/搞不定休眠的Linux笔记本用户
<ofan_> system-v复杂又原始
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: Linux哪怕还有一点点Unix的影子，就完全不是用来一天开关机好几次的
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 开关机速度只是一个好处
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 有很多是需要关机的
<ofan_> 系统升级==
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我回家按个电源就去嘘嘘了。早上起来按个电源就去扑扑了，很久不亲历开关机过程
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我一般晚上直接sleep 个7000秒，关机
<MeaCulpa> 完全不care所谓开关机速度
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 现在做不到
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 没那么稳定
<wzlxx> ofan_: 现在公司直接用虚拟机，表示从不关机，嘎嘎
<MeaCulpa> 擦，你这还是Linux么,一晚上都顶不住...
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 我经常升级，折腾系统，内核什么的
<ofan_> 前几天grub挂了
<ofan_> arch的grub2集成好2
<ofan_> 现在mkconfig出来的配置还不能正确处理linux 3的版本
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我天天升级都没你这样
<MeaCulpa> 只能说arch 2
<wzlxx> ofan_: 是arch更新太快了，容易让用户有强迫症
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 你用啥
<wzlxx> ofan_: 如果他升了，咱们就肯定想升，太占时间了
<ofan_> wzlxx: 这问题很早就有了，以前不能识别lts和没lts结尾的内核文件，不能正确确定顺序
<ofan_> 以前我就是hack grub的脚本，时隔大半年，还是这样
<wzlxx> ofan_: 那是grub的问题吧
<ofan_> wzlxx: 是啊
<ofan_> wzlxx: 只检查文件里的版本号，其实就是直接sort -n排序下，偷工减料
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: gentoo
<MeaCulpa> 包管理不碰kernel和bootloader的. 你这所谓的升级，不是Arch自己升的吧，你自己捣鼓的吧
<cleamoon> 我用
<cleamoon> 我用arch就是能用就不升
<LeithWong> arch的包管理 也是会更新内核的
 * LeithWong 吃饭去了。。。
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: ...那是我中Gentoo毒太深了
 * MeaCulpa 包管理应该管内核src而不是内核
 * MeaCulpa 中毒了
<LeithWong> MeaCulpa: 嗯 gentoo就只下源码 需要自己再手动编译 arch的就是编译好了的
<Tommy_Cao> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `******' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<Tommy_Cao> 怎么回事
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: Gentoo也有二进制的，自己编译只是需要自定义的时候的副作用
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: 如果世界上有存储和带宽存放所有包的编译开关笛卡尔成绩组合出来的binary, Gentoo就完全不用编译
<Tommy_Cao> MeaCulpa, 最近因为不能安装Ｍ一软件，把info里的移动info.bak里了。但以后安装deb包都出现这个问题
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: 所以编译只是副作用
<Tommy_Cao> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `******' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<MeaCulpa> Tommy_Cao: 啊？
<Tommy_Cao> MeaCulpa, dpkg: warning: files list file for package `******' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<Tommy_Cao> MeaCulpa, 其中“＊＊＊＊＊“软件安装过了
<MeaCulpa> Tommy_Cao: sync
<Tommy_Cao> ？
<Tommy_Cao> MeaCulpa, 具体点
<Tommy_Cao> 同步？
<MeaCulpa> Tommy_Cao: 你什么Distro...
<Tommy_Cao> ubuntu10.04
<Tommy_Cao> MeaCulpa, ubuntu10.04
<Tommy_Cao> MeaCulpa, 安装deb包时出出那个提示
<roylez> adam8157: 那杉杉的背心我整了俩
<adam8157> roylez: 啥?
<MeaCulpa> Tommy_Cao: Ubuntu我不懂~
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/firs-firs-men-fine-needle-threaded-fashion-solid-color-vest-gray-and-black-two-piece-pack-29-9-yuan.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y FIRS 杉杉 男士细针螺纹时尚纯色背心（白灰两件套装）　29.9元包邮 » 什么值得买
<Tommy_Cao> MeaCulpa, ～～！
<Tommy_Cao> 哪个可以解决下dpkg: warning: files list file for package `******' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<imtxc> 主席也穿这么有基情的背心啊，灰灰？
<adam8157> roylez: 群众的眼睛是雪亮的
<LeithWong> MeaCulpa: 还是换这来吧 在gtalk上也没人理 跟单聊似的
<cleamoon> MeaCulpa, 把info改回来不就行了
<MeaCulpa> .
<Tommy_Cao> cleamoon, 改回来也不行了
<cleamoon> Tommy_Cao, 那就先改回去，然后用相应的deb包uninstall
<cleamoon> Tommy_Cao, 然后再改回来
<Tommy_Cao> cleamoon, 好多啊
<Tommy_Cao> 我直接用reinstall重新生成吧
<cleamoon> Tommy_Cao, 也许可以
<Tommy_Cao> cleamoon, 下次不改info了，麻烦
<cleamoon> Tommy_Cao, 也不能说改成.bak之后本来的没了呀...
<Tommy_Cao> cleamoon, 我备份后，新生成了info文件夹
<cleamoon> Tommy_Cao, ...
<moska> 文件描述符 文件指针之间是啥关系
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个
<moska> 还有0 1 2跟文件描述符又是啥关系
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch系统音效没了怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369280 播放器可以正常使用，就是平时的系统音效（比如说alert sound）没有了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 caasi — 2012-03-31 13:01
<adam8157> hamo: 蹦一个
 * hamo 嚓...刚吃完饭不能蹦...
<adam8157> hamo: roylez 今天我心情蛮好, 但是因为什么我给忘了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你涨工钱了，或者 主席要邮给你另一件背心
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> 哇 我居然还活着 看来他今天心情真不错。
<roylez> adam8157: 我的帽子呢？
<imtxc> 不会是杀我的吧
 * hamo 背心情...
<imtxc> roylez: 不就周末上班嘛 没啥
 * gfrog 台服暗黑三可以下载了哦，啧啧，想买了
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须联网玩儿?
<adam8157> gfrog: 喜欢暗黑2
<gfrog> adam8157: 似乎现在没战网能力。。。
<lmh> gfrog, china outdoor 的channel 是 china-outdoors?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过确实不清楚具体情况，很久木关注过了。
<adam8157> lmh: 没有s
<gfrog> lmh: 咩？
<imtxc> lmh: 那是个什么地方
<adam8157> lmh: gfrog 在讨论4.7爬山的事情
<gfrog> lmh: 内部channel信息不要乱说。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 我报名去垫底了 cc lmh
<imtxc> 呃  又内部
<gfrog> adam8157: 爬山无爱，我爬一次伤一次膝盖。
 * hamo 阴险的主席...
<hamo> adam8157: 你又报啥名了？
<adam8157> hamo: 爬山
<hamo> adam8157: 灵山？
<imtxc> hamo: 不是
<adam8157> hamo: 不是  忘了
 * imtxc 我不敢说了。
<wzlxx> ghc是C++写的啊……
<adam8157> lmh: 也没有-  就是#chinaoutdoor
<imtxc> hamo: 你可以分析分析嘛
<hamo> imtxc: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 他要说断背山
 * hamo imtxc 你这是何苦呢...
<imtxc> 我没说
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> hamo: 想想 爬公交车 3小时 爬山 膝盖 垫底 都是.....
<imtxc> 我自杀了。
<gfrog> 4.7号是哪天。。。
<gfrog> 下周六？
<wzlxx> imtxc: 那爬完了再自杀
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<imtxc> wzlxx: 不是我爬。。。
<imtxc> wzlxx: 不谈这个话题了。
<wzlxx> imtxc: 哦，那别人爬完了你再自杀
 * gfrog 下次可以组织去平谷看桃花了
<imtxc> 我还想活到清明后呢。
 * gfrog 2天行程的那种
<adam8157> gfrog: 骑车?
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然
<wzlxx> 哦，那别人爬完了并且等到清明后你再自杀
<gfrog> adam8157: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1568379.htm
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y 平谷桃花节_百度百科
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<cleamoon> 桃花...好棒...我这里还NND下雪呢...
<DBLobster> 今天怎么啦?
<archl> cleamoon:  Toshiba A200  卖 $249 想去抢一个，以当 GPS 作为理由
<cleamoon> archl, 哪里有？
<archl> cleamoon: 本地零售店
<archl> cleamoon: http://www.harveynorman.com.au/promos/massive-tablet-clearance/acer-iconia-tab-a200-tablet.html
<kk> archl,啥网址y Acer Iconia Tab A200 Tablet - Massive Tablet Clearance - Promos | Harvey Norman Australia
 * adam8157 afk
<wzlxx> 据说广东现在会热死人
<cleamoon> archl, 你说的Toshiba，可是网址给的acer...
<archl> cleamoon: 哦。我以为是 toshiba呢
<cleamoon> archl, 哦
<cleamoon> archl, pad吗？pad无大爱
<archl> cleamoon: 什么意思？
<archl> pad是啥。
<lmh> adam8157, 我也珠被报个名
<archl> 乒乓球拍？
<lmh> 准备
<cleamoon> 走了，去高考
<cleamoon> archl, 喜欢上网本
<cleamoon> archl, 平板...
<archl> cleamoon:  Asus的 四核 $500
<archl> cleamoon: 看到另一个，这个就当是上网本吧
<archl> 带dock
<archl> 比上网本快
<Yashira> 上网本和同配置笔记本有何区别呢？不就少个光驱吗？
<cleamoon> archl, 主要是想要键盘...
<archl> cleamoon:  dock 就是键盘。。。
<archl> cleamoon: 还是额外电池。。。
<archl> cleamoon: 合起来17小时，比上网本还长
<cleamoon> archl, 什么型号的？
<archl> cleamoon:  Asus Transformer Prime 64 Gb with Dock
<archl> cleamoon:  别告诉我你那里卖 500欧元
<cleamoon> archl, 绝对比500欧多...
<cleamoon> 先走了，回头看看
<Yashira> #develop
<archl> Yashira:  多了触摸屏多了GPS，多了个摄像头，使用SSD
<archl> Yashira: 另外，怎么可能有同配置的
<Yashira> 哦！
<Yashira> 因为我只有笔记本没有上网本。
<archl> 不是笔记本，是平板电脑。
<archl> Yashira: 我说错了
<archl> Yashira: 因为我们没在讨论上网本问题
<Yashira> archl 哦？我试试看！
<Yashira> archl:哦！呵呵原来如此!谢谢啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 今天停市 我说涨幅咋一直没变
<imtxc> hi
<kk> imtxc, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 网页视频无法播放 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369281 ubuntu11.10升级内核到3.0.0.17网页视频无法播放,重新安装flash还是不行,请高手指点. 统计信息: 发表于 由 575674872 — 2012-03-31 13:25
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你看我工作环境还是挺优越的  http://i.imm.io/kDui.png
<ofan_> javascript里'\0' 不算空字符？
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: NSFW
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 啥？
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 上班还能看露点的
<ofan_> javascript里'\0' 不算空字符？
<Yashira> ofan_：你可以用 value.Length==0判断。
<gfrog> adam8157: ping. 上次你说dkpg也有下载增量包的机制是嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没说吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有嘛？ 那是谁说的来着。。
<ofan_> http://imgur.com/gallery/HZfNi
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y Can your MAC do this? - Imgur
<adam8157> gfrog: 我说配置文件啥的了 没说增量
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧
<ofan_> Yashira: 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: skyrim需要买点卡么？
<wzlxx> 兄弟们，说说除了C之外，都还会去学什么语言工具？
<wzlxx> *** There are 97 users (5 ops) on the current channel
<ofan_> 不对哦
<ofan_> '\0'.length=1; 但还是空字符
<ofan_> javascript里没判断'\0'位空字符的方法？
 * wzlxx 汗
<xds_> ftp> mls
<xds_> (remote-files) /
<xds_> (local-file) bin
<xds_> output to local-file: bin? n
<xds_> ftp> mls
<xds_> (remote-files) /
<kk> xds_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<archl> ofan_: 我在的地方叫做 RAM's gate，真的恰如其名。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我有个机器在远程 想让他播放音乐到我本地来听 有什么软件不？
<xds_> wo  de shu ru fa tiao bu chu lai le???
<archl> jyfl987: pulseaudio？
<adam8157> jyfl987: mpd可以podcast
<jyfl987> archl: 我是 nutty
<jyfl987> natty
<adam8157> jyfl987: pulse也可一
<jyfl987> adam8157:natty 默认就有pulse 那远程服务器需要有pulse么？
<wzlxx> 兄弟们，说说除了C之外，都还会去学什么语言工具？
<wzlxx> 木有人给点意见啊……
<adam8157> jyfl987: 实际上就是你本地pulse接到了远端服务器
<jyfl987> wzlxx: 你没听说过lisp 额
<wzlxx> jyfl987: 怎能没听过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 别忙 我的意思是 我本地的机器A  远程的机器B  我的音乐在B上 我ssh到B上 想在B上播放音乐文件 输出到A上
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以应该在哪个机器上装pulse呢？ A 还是 B 还是都装 一个client 一个server
<adam8157> jyfl987: 两个
<adam8157> jyfl987: pulse本来就是c/s模式
<jyfl987> adam8157: pulse挺麻烦的 额
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 单机的啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: windows版？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 或者就整个流媒体算了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: y
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: wine一下没问题，但是那些mod作者如果大小写奔放一点...
<archl> jyfl987:  VLC
<archl> jyfl987: 流过去
<archl> jyfl987: 还是vlc接收
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ssh可以直接弄过来了嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么整  讲具体方案好了 A和B我刚才都说过了
<archl> MeaCulpa: source引擎在用winelib移植到Linux
<archl> MeaCulpa: 好玩吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，我在想，能不能用dd和nectat直接用设备来放
<MeaCulpa> archl: 好玩个毛，wine的都不好玩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: natty上已经不可能了 除非你把/dev/dsp还给我
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: /dev/dsp自己写
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我貌似也被搞没了，有一次错装了pulseaudio
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现在开机自己写个dsp出来...
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于ubuntu下,flash卡死电脑的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369287 今天用奇艺在线看电影,电影也不长,2个小时,用的是chorme浏览器 刚开始还好好的,看到一半就邪恶了,电脑直接卡死,声音在那循环了半天就哑了. 按什么键都没反应,最后没办法只有重启了! 系统内核是11.1版本的,想问下,你们在用flash看电影 …
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我本来挺反感pulseaudio的 现在想想 c/s还是很好的 坏就坏在物理硬件限制
<archl> roylez: 我又要买二手货了。
<roylez> archl: js
<iFvwm> 你凭啥就反感pa了。
<archl> roylez: js？？
<archl> roylez: 和我有啥关系。
<roylez> archl: 你就是啊
<archl> roylez: 中文 js 是？
<roylez> archl: 奸商
<iFvwm> 鸡丝
<archl> roylez: 额，我买东西又不是卖，怎么奸商了？
<iFvwm> 他说错了。可不承认。你不准说理由
<iFvwm> lol
<jyfl987> iFvwm:  明明是 溅射
<Tommy_Cao> cleamoon, 搞好了
<Tommy_Cao> cleamoon, 重装解决。。
<archl> roylez:  看到 10寸双核平板卖 $249
<jyfl987> 你知道你和一盘狗屎的唯一区别是什么吗？”“……”“你没有盘子.”  archl
<archl> jyfl987:  哦。
<archl> jyfl987: 没关系。
<jyfl987> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=59780   archl 你看下这个人 和你有点类似啊
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 铂程斋--冷血青春.
<archl> jyfl987:  进不去
<archl> jyfl987: 啥网址，根本ping不通。
<imtxc> Evanescence: http://www.favicon.cc/ 这个网站不错嘛
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y favicon.ico Generator
<jyfl987> 【青岛“黑老大”聂磊末路】 "聂磊规定手下成员不准为别人要账，不准吸毒、赌球，不准插手拆迁项目，不准插手民间经济纠纷，不准插手工地行业。" 聂磊一审获死刑，“保护伞”问题“另案处理”。
<jyfl987> 额 这个不像黑社会团伙 倒是像政治团体
<Evanescence> imtxc: good,
<archl> $147.5高出心里价格 $20，不要了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 关于compiz和显卡gt130m的一些小纠结 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369289 弄了一上午的显卡驱动都没搞定...N卡的gt130，无论是网上别人说的官网版本还是附加驱动的推荐版本，装了之后都只有一个680的分辨率，导致了一进系统就三排两列的6个屏幕，试着自己修改xorg.conf添加分辨率，但因为装了compiz …
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么配pulse?
 * archl 抱抱 jyfl987
 * archl 开溜
<imtxc> 也打算考考CE
<xds__> Hello, everyone, I'm using kubuntu now. I don't wanna write in English, but my kubuntu does not support Chinese input.
<xds__> Anyone who can help?
<xds__> Thanks in advance.
<nyfair> Hmm, is there anything problem in ime?
<iGnome> 。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<draketang> xds__: try install ibus-pinyin in synaptic, and logout login
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: Xephyr真好 靠这个 我终于跟正常人用一样的环境了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • fedora16开机真的很很很慢。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369290 要一分多钟。很久。虽然进入界面之后是很快的。 还有终端，以前把文件拖入，就可以得到路径和文件名了。 现在，居然要选择。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-03-31 15:15
<adam8157> jyfl987: 跑在本地?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 刚打台球去了
<nyfair> 都是温拿啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还可以打台球？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啊, 我们pantry有台球
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 跑本地 我现在开unity 然后做个脚本 写代码时候起 Xephyr+i3wm
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 我当时拿它调awesome
<tonghuix> 什么东东这么好
<adam8157> tonghuix: xephyr
<adam8157> tonghuix: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/wm-xepyhr
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: scripts/wm-xepyhr at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你现在用的哪一出？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 纯awesome
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啧啧 还没回归大陆母亲怀抱呢?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 在維多利亞港坐著休息會兒
<adam8157> GNUdog: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<GNUdog> adam8157: ..
<hamo> adam8157: 小盆宇真爽...我决定明天请假回家了..
<adam8157> hamo: 北面儿?
<adam8157> Oicebot: 你来拉
<adam8157> Oicebot: !jrrp
<hamo> adam8157: 啥北面？
<adam8157> hamo: 北京的北面?
<hamo> adam8157: 对啊..我回家么...
<adam8157> hamo: 我不知道你家的方位
<rtt> 囧
 * adam8157 晚上回去看Mission Impossible 4 Ghost Protocol
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/qjfPh.png
<adam8157> roylez: 好黑的眼睛
<roylez> hamo: 你回家干啥
<roylez> hamo: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz8tyzz9iQ1qc0cxpo1_500.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 昨晚吃得干锅蛙
<tenzu> adam8157: 我在电影院看的
<adam8157> tenzu: 我倒是想去电影院... 不过不想自己去啊
<hamo> roylez: 回家泡妹纸啊...
<tenzu> adam8157: 找P姐
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 就这样挂了吗？ 求助求助！ pacman -Syu后又扯淡了 木有开testing啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369291 开机后无法启动GDM，提示 gdm-binary[751]:WAINING:GdmDisplay:display lasted 1.039063 seconds gdm-binary[751]:WAINING:GdmDisplay:display lasted 0.090805 seconds gdm-binary[751]:WAINING:GdmDisplay:display lasted 0.049197 seconds gdm-binary[751]:WAINING:GdmDisplay: …
<roylez> hamo: 家里不会有天鹅肉吃的，笨蛋
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/x7mTZ.jpg
<imtxc> 对啊 有乡党一起回家不
<imtxc> 好好拜拜祖上 然后求找工作顺利。
<xds_> ubuntu 开机启动项在哪里 设置  告诉下被 ！！！
<imtxc> xds_: gnome?
<xds_> kde
<imtxc> 嗨  大本换小本 到底有没有人换啊。
<xds_> imtxc: gnome的 会设置   kde 的找不到拉
<xds_> imtxc:你的 本什么配置阿
 * adam8157 等x230
<imtxc> xds_: 有小本不？换不？
<xds_> 不会是 日记本把
<GNUdog> adam8157: 突然變天了，好冷
<xds_> imtxc: 我的 是 15.6的
<imtxc> adam8157: x会越来越丑的。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 要在hk驻留几天啊?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 明天早上走
<roylez> adam8157: 公司要给你换本？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 回京?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 純是來買東西的，否則都懶得入境
<adam8157> roylez: 不是, 等230出来一段时间我自己买个
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嗯
<tenzu> adam8157: 款爷
<roylez> adam8157: 好，豪
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授壕
<imtxc> 你们都豪
<GNUdog> 一個個的壕啊…
<hamo> GNUdog: 壕
<adam8157> GNUdog: 壕
<hamo> adam8157: 壕
<hamo> tenzu: 壕博士
<adam8157> ...
 * GNUdog 這種窮人情何以堪
<xds_> 砖家 好
<GNUdog> hamo: 你才壕
<roylez> adam8157: x230的价钱，相当于买我的笔记本和手机的总和了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你全家都壕
<imtxc> GNUdog: 专程去HK购物 还不豪？
<tenzu> adam8157: hamo 你俩都壕
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> imtxc: 幫別人帶的
<hamo> 。。。
<GNUdog> 順便買兩份大妓院看看
<GNUdog> （霧
<xds_> 你们都  好  阿
<xds_> hk  没去过 阿  很遥远
<andyhou> 你好
<xiaopeng> emacs中怎么剪切一个矩形区域？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你可真壕啊，都要買 X230 了
<adam8157> GNUdog: YY
<adam8157> GNUdog: 很有可能自己一直没电脑, 一直蹭公司的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嘖嘖，鬼才相信
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我现在就没有自己的电脑啊
<xds_> 真的  那你 太 牛拉
<GNUdog> adam8157: 公司給我，我也不自己買電腦
<adam8157> GNUdog: 借给我, 又不是给我的...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 借也不借我啊
<roylez> GNUdog: G狗，多金
<hamo> GNUdog: +1 ^^^
<xds_> 都差不多拉      谁借给我 一台电脑阿
<GNUdog> roylez: 我是正牌窮人
 * adam8157 不过T410还不错
<GNUdog> 謝謝
<roylez> adam8157: 太渣了，我现在就用，电池20分钟
<adam8157> roylez: 我的3.5+小时
<xds_> 我的  没有电池
 * GNUdog 新買的 x220i，5小時起步
<adam8157> roylez: 去年六月一拆箱 每天用
<xds_> 待机 0s
<tenzu> 我的电池6小时+
<imtxc> adam8157: 牛 入职就发新本啊。
 * GNUdog 感覺虧了，當時應該在HK買的
<LeithWong> 刚体验了下ios上的vim。。。太坑爹了
<adam8157> imtxc: 啊 不都这样么
<adam8157> tenzu: mba滚粗
 * GNUdog 現在 MBA ＋ X220i，全天12小時不間斷。lol
<tenzu> adam8157: 对MBP留下
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 手机待机一周 lol
<GNUdog> adam8157: 真是的，入職就發筆記本，牛人啊。
<GNUdog> 要麼就是個壕
<adam8157> GNUdog: 坏笑
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嘖嘖，最討厭你們這樣的人了
 * hamo G狗，阿蛋好基友...
<GNUdog> hamo: 蛤蟆，你如果把幾個 OP 都得罪了，知道是什麼後果麼？
<imtxc> adam8157: 看起来我的resume彻底被你boss扔了。
<tenzu> 蛤蟆有小强的生命力
 * hamo 刚才谁盗我的号？我说什么了？
 * hamo lol
<GNUdog> imtxc: 其實是被 adam8157 給扔了
<imtxc> ，，，
 * GNUdog 的斜對面坐了一個清新的美女
 * GNUdog 心情大好
<iGnome> 。狗狗，赶紧发照片。
<roylez> GNUdog: 北姑
<iGnome> 别是凤姐吧
<tenzu> GNUdog: 北妹
 * GNUdog 表示，一樣是 private 的
<iGnome> gnu
<GNUdog> iGnome: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexpress
<iGnome> 蛤蟆，你咋了。又不乖了。
<iGnome> GNUdog: ..
<xds_>                        哇塞  ubuntu-cn生活 频道 阿
<iGnome> tenzu: 那网址看了没。
<tenzu> iGnome: 哪个网址?
<iGnome> 。小鸟上的啊
<xds_> 发过来 一起看看
 * GNUdog 每次到HK天氣都不好…想去太平山頂看風景啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<iGnome> 带了你名字的
<tenzu> iGnome: 再发一下, 找不见了
<iGnome> 破疼猪。那么经典的网址。
<roylez> GNUdog: 太平山顶玩腻了
<GNUdog> roylez: 我要看風景
<adam8157> imtxc: 俺们boss下周才上班
<iGnome> 太平山顶，这名字就像埋人的地方。
<gfrog> GNUdog: 狗狗回朝了？
<GNUdog> adam8157: kexin 又 work from hospital 了？
<gfrog> adam8157: debug hacks确实不错啊。
<imtxc> 。。。
<GNUdog> gfrog: 回特區了
<imtxc> 真惬意。
<gfrog> GNUdog: 过去带牛排么？
<gfrog> GNUdog: lol
<GNUdog> gfrog: 沒人搶到，帶個屁啊
<iGnome> 忘记狗狗是干嘛的去了。走私客？
<gfrog> GNUdog: 去街上抢呗
<iGnome> 集团走私？
<roylez> GNUdog: 去太平山，在 buba & gump 那家吃吃海鲜
<GNUdog> gfrog: 不過，據說華強北3500
<GNUdog> roylez: 去過了
<GNUdog> iGnome: 路過而已
<gfrog> GNUdog: 乞丐版的太没劲了
<GNUdog> gfrog: 現在對 iPad 的興趣不大
<gfrog> GNUdog: 我在考虑要不要收一个。。。
<gfrog> GNUdog: 似乎降价空间已经不大了？
<iGnome> gfrog: 支持
<iGnome> 8折。要不
<gfrog> iGnome: 。。。
<GNUdog> gfrog: 這個價格的確已經很不錯了
<iGnome> 不是收二手的？
 * GNUdog 繼續泡 PTT
<roylez> GNUdog: G狗扫了些啥
<GNUdog> roylez: 錶、化妝品、iPad 等
<adam8157> GNUdog: 去au了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 思密达
<GNUdog> adam8157: 喔喔…想起來了
<roylez> GNUdog: 不值啊
<GNUdog> roylez: 顯然我不在乎值不值的問題
<roylez> GNUdog: 果然是G狗
<GNUdog> roylez: 反正都是給人帶的
<roylez> GNUdog: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 你雅思多少分?
<roylez> adam8157: 7
<adam8157> roylez: 好猛
<roylez> adam8157: 或许6.5吧，忘了
<roylez> adam8157: 你的口语，拿2分是没有问题的，甭担心
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/xian-xia-te-jia-zhong-guo-tu-shu-wang-shi-ti-shu-dian-qi-lou-shu-dian-te-jia-shu-2-8-zhe-ying-wen-yuan-ban-shu-16-yuan-jin-xia.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 线下特价：中国图书网实体书店“七楼书店”　特价书2.8折 英文原版书16元/斤（限北京） » 什么值得买
<GNUdog> roylez: 我要按「讃」
<adam8157> roylez: 假期去躺
<adam8157> 趟
<imtxc> 不知道都有啥书
 * GNUdog 閃人，去紅磡吃點東西
<roylez> 红磡有啥吃的，可怜的家伙
<adam8157> roylez: 这地方我知道 离我不远
<roylez> adam8157: 看到有裸女的书，替我买几本
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: playboy那种的, 主席喜欢洋马
<gfrog> adam8157: 有kindle了还买实体书，真不环保
<imtxc> adam8157: 看到linux 啊 C啊 收藏带图版金瓶美啊 也帮我称两斤吧
<imtxc> 要是主席早发的话 今天就去了。
<wzlxx> 16一斤？
<imtxc> 文史社科
<roylez> tenzu: 我看艺术类的
<tenzu> roylez: 那也是艺术类洋马
<roylez> tenzu: lol
<imtxc> wzlxx: 想想  二手的playboy 说不定。。。
<imtxc> 二手书收的时候可是5毛钱一斤。
<zlei> gimp2.8又跳票了啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕左侧的dock要如何放到屏幕下面呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369298 如题 回归ubuntu，不知道怎么称呼这个多出来的东西，所以没法搜索 多谢帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 pinyin111 — 2012-03-31 16:55
<seeker3b> ls
 * hamo 嚓...你们真不和谐...
<roylez> hamo: 啥时候回家？
<hamo> roylez: 明天
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo boss不在 怎么请假呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接闪
<roylez> hamo: 明天是你的节日啊，何必呢
<hamo> adam8157: +1 ^^^
<imtxc> adam8157: boss不在还请假  你怎么了？
 * adam8157 只能翘班? 多不好啊 哈哈
<seeker3b> 想要忽略别人进出聊天室的信息用什么命令？
<gfrog> adam8157: 按理说你应该跟boss的boss请假
<adam8157> gfrog: boss的boss也请了啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是呢。。 似乎你boss的boss现在还在睡觉？
<gfrog> adam8157: boss的boss的boss
<hamo> gfrog: 那就CXO了吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 直到VP/CEO
 * hamo 鼓励 adam8157直接给paul发信
<gfrog> hamo: 没， adam8157 上边有好多人呢~
<hamo> adam8157: 还请假，我每天基本都5点半直接闪人
<adam8157> gfrog: 我怕增加他们工作量 还是算了吧
<adam8157> hamo: 我最近经常8点多才走
<adam8157> hamo: 因为打台球
<xds_>                                                                                                               哪里有  kubuntu 上可以用 的 spoonwep       告诉下被！！！！
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...台球，温拿高帅富壕的运动啊
<imtxc> 求科普啊 温拿到底是啥意思啊
<hamo> roylez: gfrog 乃们肯定也爱打台球吧...
<adam8157> imtxc: 高温桑拿
<imtxc> xds_: 那是啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 谢谢啊。
<roylez> hamo: 不爱
<adam8157> imtxc: 我逗你的
<gfrog> hamo: 没时间打，不像阿蛋那么温拿
<roylez> hamo: 我喜欢看美女打台球
<adam8157> imtxc: 是"winner"的谐音
<imtxc> adam8157: ooooo
<adam8157> imtxc: 就跟hamo -> 蛤蟆一样
<adam8157> ...
<xds_> imtxc:                                                     那是 破解 wifi密码   用的 软件  原来是  backtrack  3上的
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<xds_>                                      谁 有  可以 移植到 ubuntu   或者是 kubuntu 上的            spoonwep2   告诉以下被
<roylez> adam8157: hamo 的创意属于我
<hamo> xds_: 为啥不直接装bt3?
<xds_> hamo: 虚拟机  不支持  内内置  无限网卡
<xds_> 所以 我直接  务必
<hamo> xds_: 中国人？
<xds_> wubi 安装拉一个 ubuntu    咱那上  破解
<xds_>  hamo：恩
<xds_> hamo: 怎拉  你不是 中国人阿 ？？
<hamo> xds_: 就是看你说话比较奇怪...
 * hamo adam8157 roylez gfrog 乃们这群人，吹水有你们...帮忙就没你们了...
 * hamo lol
<gfrog> hamo: 忙着抠腚呢
<gfrog> hamo: 明儿deadline
<xds_> hamo: 我   就是 爱打  错别字   然后 还不删掉
<hamo> xds_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=255228
<kk> hamo ⇪ ti: Ubuntu spoonwep2 无线破解软件全套下载 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zlei> hp 打印机能在Linux用吗
<nyfair> xds_: にほんごもいいよ
<xds_> nyfair:搞什么阿 我 不会日语
<xds_> nyfair: 你不会是 日本人把
<roylez> hamo: 那必须的
<nyfair> OMG, i think you are Japanese since you speak with Nippon grammar
<void1> 日本人なんていねぇよ
<void1> ubuntu-jpでも見てみ
<nyfair> 雅哒，哈姿卡西
<xds_> 亚灭爹  一股
<xds_> 日语我就知道 这两个 词  别的 不懂
<nyfair> 以后记住，是一库
<xds_> nyfair: 你在日本 吗？？
<nyfair> 我在金柯拉原产地
<nyfair> 圣地亚哥
<xds_> nyfair: 刚才打的  一串 日语 什么意思 ？？
<nyfair> 说日文也可以
<xds_> nyfair: 翻译以下
<wzlxx`> 一股是啥意思？
<nyfair> 畏懼
<nyfair> 当然你理解的肯定不是这意思
<xds_> wzlxx:   下载一个  1080p  高清无码  岛上av 大片 自己找去     要发扬 linux 精神
<wzlxx> xds_: 汗
<nyfair> http://www.google.com.sg/#hl=zh-CN&q=%E8%A1%8C%E3%81%8F
<kk> nyfair ⇪ ti: Google
<xds_> hamo:  你  那刚才那个 链接  失效拉    不好使阿
<hamo> xds_: 后面还有个skydrive的可以用
<nyfair> 这么说明够吗？
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 几乎疯了！真心求UBUNTU12.04安装E17教程！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369299 真心的蛋疼！！完全没有头绪啊！安装后在登录界面选择E17登录！！！一直黑着屏！！黑到天黑了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cy6751108 — 2012-03-31 17:15
<xds_> 看看：e17 是什么阿
<xds_> kk：E17 是什么阿？？
<wzlxx> xds_: 你告诉我那个，我就告诉你这个
<wzlxx> xds_: 别把KK的电脑弄死机了
<hamo> kk: 你个笨蛋...
<xds_> wzlxx:  你要知道什吗 ？？
<kk> hamo, 休息一下...  ㍩ 
<xds_> 要 种子 吗
<xds_> wzlxx: 网址 我没有阿阿
<wzlxx> xds_: 一股
<nyfair> ubuntu-jp没人啊
<nyfair> archlinux-jp连频道都没
<xds_> wzlxx: 这个 我真不知道阿  但是   每当 她们  high 拉  或者 男人high 、的时候 都叫   这个
<xds_> wzlxx: 个人 猜测  应该是  要 射了 的 意思把
<nyfair> 不同语境意思不一样
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 占用资源等问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369304 我给我的ubuntu10.10分配了30G 的空间，是用wubi安装的，我查询了一下文件系统，我就有点糊涂了，到底是怎么回事儿阿 图一：这个是我查看我那个“file system”得到的，我不是只分配了30G么，怎么变这么大了，难道是虚拟空间？ 图二：那个sda7 …
<tenzu> roylez: 我终于用上了ipv6
<fvw> tenzu: 有pt帐号不
<tenzu> fvw: 木有
<fvw> tenzu: 那ipv6也没什么用
<nyfair> 谁分享个?
<tenzu> fvw: 上推略微方便点
<fvw> tenzu: 哦 有ipv6的网 都方便
<nyfair> 游戏联网不方便
<fvw> 大家有好看的电影推荐下不
<adam8157> fvw: 碟中谍4?
<waynewang> fww:最近没什么好看电影吧
<fvw> 以前的也可以
<fvw> 类似于 棋魂的动漫 也可以
<waynewang> 13区
<fvw> 最强的弟子兼一 看过没
<waynewang> 没有
<fvw> 挺搞笑的
<waynewang> 创战纪不错
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有跌中跌4的高清的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<fvw> 天空战记？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 算是吧 dvdrip
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去海盗湾自己找
<waynewang> 地心历险记也不错，第二部出来了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我下的全是电影院盗录的 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 刚出来
<waynewang> fww:不是，  是《创。战纪》
<jyfl987> adam8157: 局域网的X还是不流畅 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 乖乖ssh
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那不行 我要开多个term的 用screen/tmux不爽
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有啥不爽的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: screen/tmux可以临时把一个tab变成最大么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: tmux可以吧 我一般不split
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不split你玩他做啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 多个window
<fvw> waynewang: 在下了
<waynewang> fww：下哪个？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这样 我是需要几个窗口铺开对比log
<adam8157> jyfl987: o
<adam8157> jyfl987: 走了
<jyfl987> fuck
<waynewang> ／query fww
<adam8157> ...
<fvw> waynewang: 创。。
<fvw> waynewang:use tab
<fvw> jyfl987: ter
<fvw> terminator
<mao> 大家晚上好啊
<fvw> hao
<sulit> 好
 * gfrog 矮油，阿蛋不会又去打台球了吧？
<xds_>   创战绩    几年前的 电影把
<fvw> xds_: 2010
<fvw> xds_: 最近也没好看的
<fvw> xds_: 无聊 有1000集的电视剧不
<xds_> 咱么 频道 有 85 个人     说话的 就十几个
<fvw> xds_: 水多了 累
<xds_> 再见阿郎
<LeithWong> 很忙．．
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教！求众高手指点！DEB打包出错？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369308 11.04的系统，想要安装spoonwep-wpa，于是在坛子里下了千里的包， 在进行安装jre6u1.deb时报错版本号不是以数字开头，然后我找了篇类似的处理文章： http://blog.csdn.net/aidenliu/article/details/6577965 sudo dpkg-deb -x jre6u1.deb jre6u1 sudo dpkg-deb -e jre6 …
<fvw> xds_: 太旧了
<fvw> 我还是看时装剧吧
<xds_> fvw: 考  看  东京热
<fvw> xds_: 不看 日本 的
<xds_> 绝对有  10000集
<fvw> xds_: 真情 皆大欢喜 都有1000集 不是说笑
<xds_> kk：   你说 deb 包   出错 是Selecting previously deselected package aircrack-ng-1.0-rc2.
<xds_> (Reading database ... 83961 files and directories currently installed.)
<xds_> Unpacking aircrack-ng-1.0-rc2 (from ...//aircrack-ng-1.0-rc2.deb) ...
<xds_> Setting up aircrack-ng-1.0-rc2 (1.0-rc2) ...
<xds_> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<xds_> Done
<kk> xds_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<fvw> 下完了 xds_ 有空聊
<xds_> fvw：好阿  交流一下啊
<fvw> xds_: 创世纪
<xds_> fvw: 哦 这个阿     你看完拉
<xds_> fvw: 我以前看的    感觉一般           好莱坞  科幻电影
<fvw> xds_: 没东西看
<fvw> xds_: 社交网络 你看了没
<fvw> xds_: 适合emacs控
<xds_> fvw: 额  看过拉
<xds_> fvw: 这个 社交网络 挺好的    剧情 很不错
<fvw> xds_: 主要是节奏不错
<ColloquyUser> 今天在单位看到ubuntu9.04正版光盘，凌乱了
<xds_> fvw: 对
<fvw> xds_: 剧情是真的
<xds_> 至少 8成 是真的
<xds_> fvw: 阿凡达 看过 3边 拉    越看越没劲
<liqiang> 多好啊
<ColloquyUser> 有谁聊linux吗
<liqiang> 都下班了
<liqiang> 别聊了
<waynewang> 。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • gnome终端中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369311 gnome的终端是中文乱码 但XFCE的没问题 是怎么设置呢？求大大教育下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 moss0159 — 2012-03-31 18:57
<ColloquyUser> ／？
<ColloquyUser> Help
<ColloquyUser> ?
<xds_> what‘s wrong with you？？
<reply> ColloquyUser: What's up man ?
<waynewang> haha
<xds_> 额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额额
<xds_> kk：  你那个 问题搞明白没
<ColloquyUser> 以前可以从irc直接回帖的，忘了怎么弄
<xds_> ColloquyUser:  使劲弄  就弄出来拉
<ColloquyUser> 轻佻
<waynewang> :)
<reply> ;)
<waynewang> 不要学我好不好
<xds_> ColloquyUser: 攥紧拳头    放松心情   腹部用力        一使劲 就弄出来拉、
<waynewang> xds_:注意点，有人在吃饭呢
<ColloquyUser> 还是轻佻
<xds_> waynewang: 哦   sorry 哈
<xds_> waynewang: 不知道 你在吃饭
<waynewang> 问一下，虚拟机里装BT5，然后从主机里弄一个ISO挂给BT，我要mount的话，从哪个目录mount到/mnt/cdrom
<xds_> kk： 在否 ？？
<waynewang> 我看dev里有好多，比如dvd  dvdrw cdrom，不知道哪个是源目录啊
<waynewang> xds—：知道不？
<reply> waynewang: 什么虚拟机？
<waynewang> VM
<reply> waynewang: “然后从主机里弄一个ISO挂给BT”，怎么弄的？
<waynewang> VM主目录    VM－remobables devices -dvd
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装后无法启动，问如何屏蔽无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369314 笔记本东芝 R100，系统10.04.4 LTS server版，安装是没问题，安装后就闪一下屏幕亮，左上角有个光标也不动，没别的了。我怀疑是无线网卡问题，因为这块网卡硬件坏掉了，XP下面都是直接禁用掉，如果XP下安上驱动启用开系 …
<joey64> Hello everybody
<waynewang> 这个VM－remoable Devices－DVD－CONNECT
<waynewang> 我点这个connect它好像就自动挂上了
<reply> waynewang: 哦，没弄过VM……
<waynewang> joey64, hey!
<xds_> waynewang:  你是想 从 一个 iso
<joey64> 无聊，明天还要上班的举手
<xds_> waynewang: 文件装成  虚拟机是把
<xds_> 不上班    上课
<joey64> Hehe
<waynewang> ISO镜像在主机里，想 通过虚拟机把这个ISO挂给我装的虚拟BT系统
<waynewang> 半年都没课
<joey64> bt系统全称
<joey64> ？
<waynewang> backtrack5R2
<joey64> 没用过，基于？
<waynewang> 基于ubuntu
<waynewang> 这是一个很有名的测试平台
<waynewang> 这个mount的源目录和哪个系统也有关系吗？
<waynewang> 你们平时都用哪个发行版呢
<waynewang> 都吃饭了？
<waynewang> ／join #backtrack
<joey64> Debian
<xds_> waynewang: 新建虚拟集 建立空白 虚拟磁盘   在安装系统是  载入 iso 文件不就好拉吗？？？
<xds_> 这个不就是 下一步下一步的 来吗 按提示 搞就  能 装好把
<waynewang> 我就这样一步一步安装好的系统，现在这个ISO是电视剧，我想把它加载到backtrack虚拟机的光驱中，在backtrack中看电视剧
<waynewang> 否则还得在win7里安装虚拟光驱，（这个电视剧要从光驱看）
<jyfl987> microcai: 我在想 要是弄个发行版 全是从scm里取代码出来build的多好
<waynewang> 现在我的问题就是  ：mount ／dev/??? /mnt/cdrom       我不清楚这个？？？是／dev下的哪个文件或者目录
<cleamoon__> waynewang: /dev/sr0
<waynewang> 在光驱中插入一张光盘，之后mount的时候，要从／dev下哪个文件或者目录到／mnt／cdrom
<cleamoon__> waynewang: 你说的是光驱吧？
<waynewang> cleamoon, 都是／dev／sr0？
<kk> 新 东北校区 • 请吉林地区的同学帮忙参加一个Linuxer联系方式统计，谢谢！（内有链接） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369316 http://elecyan.wufoo.com/forms/linuxce/ 这是我刚刚做的一个有关吉林地区的Linuxer联系信息统计。 感觉吉林在用Linux的人好少，前面的那个链接是我在wufoo做的一个统计表，请大家帮忙参加一下，多谢了~  …
<waynewang> 对啊
<cleamoon__> waynewang: /dev/sr0是光驱的链接
<joey64> 这么说吧，这样cpu占用大
<waynewang> 那个／dev下那么多，比如dvd
<waynewang> 那些是wftc
<waynewang> 什么
<waynewang> ／dev
<xds_> waynewang: 这个是在 根目录下 有的 cdrom  把 ？？
<cleamoon__> waynewang: just try /dev/sr0
<waynewang> 根目录下也有cdrom
<waynewang> cleamoon, OK
<xds_> waynewang: /dev/sr0  好使拉 ？？？
<waynewang> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<waynewang> 出这个 𠤏
<waynewang> 結果
<waynewang> 这说明那个光盘ISO没有在／dev／sr0下吧？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我在Xephyr里开的terminal方向键 home end什么的都没用 这怎么回事
<moska> 貌似可以先fdisk -l一下吧
<waynewang> 我？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我很少用 正和我妈skype 等会儿再说
<xds_> kk：@@@@@@     DEB打包出错    @@@@@     这个问题 你解决拉吗
<waynewang> xds_, 你用哪个系统，挂载点在哪个目录？
<xds_> waynewang: kubuntu
<waynewang> 你在实体机安装的？
<xds_> waynewang: 我是硬盘安装的 你这个问题 我还真没遇到过
<xds_> waynewang: 恩
<waynewang> 你物理光驱中放放光盘后你接着怎么做才能使用那个光盘？
<waynewang> 还用不用mount?
<xds_> waynewang: 说实话 我还真没用过 光驱  真的  不论是 装系统还是看碟
<xds_> 都是用u盘 搞的
<waynewang> 额
<waynewang> 呵呵
<waynewang> thanks all the same !
<xds_> waynewang: ==我去 找个 cd试试看
<waynewang> xds_, 你太好了，我爱死你了：）
<imtxc> 又逛了一圈 发现很多企业对Python有要求，请教一下，Python有多难学，或者需要多少时间学呢
<xiaomo> 不难。
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • archboot安装总是失败，/dev文件夹为空。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369319 不知道各位有没有和我一样的人，从昨天到今天安装arch。 安装的时候没有任何问题，和以前一样。重启就进不了系统，在载入内核的时候出错，提示： Quote: [1.259655] kernel panic -not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(0,0) [1.257034 …
<imtxc> xiaomo: 看到了知道创宇宙的笔试题目，请教要能写出这样的python程序需要看哪些书？
<imtxc> xiaomo: http://blog.knownsec.com/2012/02/knownsec-recruitment/
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 知道创宇诚聘技术牛 - 知道创宇
<xiaomo> 饿。那个对 python 要求不高。对你的编程能力要求比较高。。
<andyhou> imtxc: 你要应聘知道创于？
<imtxc> andyhou: 本来想看C职位的 结果人家要求10年经验
<imtxc> 而且看到好多地方都要求python ，就问问大家，那个题目只是举个例子。
<bruce_oy1> 不是要求python的企业多，而是你挑的公司就是做liux平台上面开发的，能不要求python吗？
<imtxc> bruce_oy1: 也对
<imtxc> http://book.douban.com/subject/4866934/ 这本书好像对线程池的一些内容没有提到
<kk> imtxc ⇪ ti: Python基础教程 (豆瓣)
 * imtxc 
<andyhou_> ?
<andyhou_> 刚才掉线了，晕
<andyhou_> 延迟很高啊，哎
<imtxc> 其实 觉得学习一门脚本语言也有用处
<xiaomo> irc 都掉了。说明你真的掉了。
<andyhou_> imtxc: 你现在能写出来多少了？
<xds_> waynewang: 你看看你那里 有没有 /media
<xds_> waynewang: 你看看你那里 有没有 /media/
<waynewang> xds_, 有 啊
<imtxc> andyhou_: 刚才那本书 只看了1/3才。
<xds_> waynewang: 把 iso搞那里看看
<waynewang> root@bt:/media# ls__  cdrom  floppy  floppy0
<andyhou_> imtxc: 其实很多资料都关于爬虫的，如果照着抄，一两天就能搞定，我已经学了三个月了，可能是看的书太多太散，最后自己都摸不着头脑了，有点像梦断代码，可是待解决的问题却异常简单...
<waynewang> xds_, 好的我试下
<imtxc> andyhou_: 照着抄那以后工作还是露馅，所以想求本好书读读
<namoamitabuddha> 谁懂 heap?
<andyhou_> imtxc: 你慢慢读吧，python学习手册只是基本语法规则
<andyhou_> imtxc: 记得多写代码，多看实例，我现在明显感觉写得少走了很多弯路
<jyfl987> andyhou_: 我就看了个简明教程 然后就来上班了
<andyhou_> jyfl987: 那你肯定有其他语言基础
<jyfl987> 这个当然
<imtxc> jyfl987: 牛。贵公司的笔试题比这个复杂多少呢 python
<jyfl987> 脚本语言  又没什么难的 搞来搞去都是那思路
<jyfl987> imtxc: 没笔试过
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou_: sicp 看的如何了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这么牛，，可以知道是嘛公司不。
<xiaomo> sicp 很经典吗？ 个人感觉一般啊。
<imtxc> andyhou_: 你是在没有其他语言基础的情况下学习python的
<namoamitabuddha> 至少我觉得。
<xiaomo> dive into python3 就不错。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 跟技术没关系 第一个实习的公司不要求笔试 第2个公司 也不要求 领导看我的博客 和我的一些代码 感觉不用笔试了 现在这公司领导是上家的领导 所以
<andyhou_> namoamitabuddha: 感觉有点像算法一类的书籍
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou_: 不是算法。
<bruce_oy1> 其实我觉得x像python这种弱类型语言，注定了难于把工程规模搞大。
<andyhou_> namoamitabuddha: 比较适合我这种没学过高数的..
<imtxc> jyfl987: 大牛
<andyhou_> imtxc: 以前学过java,就是统一培训的那种，荒废了
<xiaomo> 我们学的是工数。- -b
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou_: 算法有本可以作为 TAOCP 的 preparation, CLRS：Introduction to algorithms
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你这家伙居心不良 想捧杀老子
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou_: 算法需要学习的。
<bruce_oy1> 所以就是只能用来搞搞小工具开发。国内像豆瓣这样的公司有几家呢？
<xiaomo> - -b 夸你呢是在
<imtxc> 说到博客，我有时也想把一些自己写的代码弄上去，可是想来想去都是从人家书上学的，又肤浅 发上去不好，因此弄个博客 不知道来写什么
<jyfl987> 没有想法就别写 不要无病呻吟
<imtxc> jyfl987: 是啊。
<andyhou_> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，我觉得算法很吸引我，有魔法效果
<jyfl987> 许多人为了维护个blog 到处炒 有时候没理解 还炒错  反而害人
<imtxc> jyfl987: 呻吟有微薄 关键现在都不能评论了。
<jyfl987> 没必要 真有想法的时候再写出来好
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.tao3c.com/staticpage/20120331/earthhour.jsp
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 低能耗数码限时疯抢――高鸿商城
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似这N9的买卖会不错
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou_: sicp 不是主要介绍算法的。
<roylez_> adam8157: 2600
<roylez_> adam8157: 尼玛......
<adam8157> roylez_: 你买的多少来着?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 今天有个大牛告诉我 不能上网 那就上街
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou_: 算法需要一定的数学知识，但是和高等数学没啥关系，是离散的
<roylez_> adam8157: 2800
<roylez_> adam8157: 再过一分钟
<adam8157> roylez_: 早买早享受
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那可不好。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过我也不可能买别的手机
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪终于要现身了？ 入N9？
<adam8157> imtxc: 买不起
<roylez_> adam8157: 卧槽卡了，不知道多少人在点
<imtxc> 原来是主席买啊。
<roylez_> imtxc: 我已经有了
<imtxc> yo
<roylez_> adam8157: 已经打不开那页面了
<jyfl987> adam8157: Xephyr里连输入法都掉不出来 额
<jyfl987> 还好我是拿来工作 要是娱乐可不完蛋
<imtxc> 得  吃饭看书买票 各位聊。
<xds_> waynewang: 搞完了吗
<waynewang> xds_, no
<xds_> waynewang: 你的iso 多大
<waynewang> 不行啊
<waynewang> 4G
<xds_> waynewang: 不好使阿 ？？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥不只i3
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啥？
<xds_> 我了个去   有时间  传4g   iso  我早下载个 虚拟光驱 了  太不划算拉
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一个wm就够了呗
<waynewang> xds_, 我发现它好像自动挂在／media下了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我觉得你应该开两个X, 一个de 一个wm
<andyhou_> namoamitabuddha: 你现在用什么啊？
<xds_> 什么意思   你在media 下面  看到 iso拉
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我要跟上主流platform 这样可以跟进一些社区发展嘛
<xds_> waynewang: 什么意思 你在media 下面 看到 iso文件拉 ？？？
<waynewang> 我用mplayer dvd://media就可以播放
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看我之所以用ubuntu不就是为了这个目的么  像你那样 就没法到处有平台用
<jyfl987> 我最喜欢当然是lfs 额 可是我又不能到处带机器
<waynewang> 没有找到iso
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou_: 什么用什么
<andyhou_> namoamitabuddha: 什么语言
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我觉得你应该开两个X, 一个de 一个wm
<xds_> waynewang: 现在 能放拉 是吧@@@
<jyfl987> adam8157: howto?
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<fyodor_> 奇怪 gvim 最近怎么自动在行尾加上 ^M 了
<waynewang> xds_,刚才有发现ISO，现在没了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋， tenzu 找
<adam8157> tenzu: 诶
<xds_> waynewang: 在 /media下阿 ？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 搜搜去 肯定可以
<xds_> waynewang: 刚发现就没拉？？
<waynewang> 能，早就能放，我就是想知道一下放入光盘后它自动挂到哪个目录 下
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席, 五行文本合成一行, 然后倒入excel, vim怎么处理?
<tenzu> adam8157: 同上
<namoamitabuddha> andyhou_: 语言是其次问题。
<waynewang> 有时候有，有时候没有
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 用 windows?
<xds_> 我考
<adam8157> tenzu: 按四个J?
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: Windows 的 .vim/ 的对应物是啥？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这样不好 像我家里就只有一个屏幕 这种方案回家就郁闷了 所以还是 在Xephyr上折腾比较好
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: $HOME/.vim
<adam8157> jyfl987: startx -- :2
<tenzu> adam8157: 本来是一行的东西, 网页上复制下来以后变五行了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 两个X不抢资源？？
<bruce_oy1> 这里有人精通javascript吗？
<tenzu> adam8157: 合成一行以后用逗号分开就可以
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一个放F7 一个放F6啊亲
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说 你物理屏幕就一台的时候 两个X不抢控制权？ 你看 pulseaudio就不让其他的用/dev/dsp
<adam8157> tenzu: 就知道按J 空格分隔的, 主席给用awk实现哥 cc roylez
<bruce_oy1> 估计没有，都是linux的大牛
<xds_> waynewang: 这个 iso文件 直接刻盘 就能放吗？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不会啊, 你现在切换到F2下难道不能用么?
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://www.praveen-linux.8m.com/art/multiple-x-servers.htm
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Article : Running multiple X-Servers on the same machine
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/multiple-x.html
<roylez_> tenzu adam8157 正在给招行打电话申请短信提醒，打了7分钟的电话，报了所有的个人信息，然后尼玛告诉我说审核没有通过
<roylez_> adam8157: 哥不玩了
<adam8157> roylez_: lol
<waynewang> xds_, 能啊，我买的正品光盘电视剧啊，我光驱不好用，就用U＋把它弄成ISO，了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你是说开两个X 手动切来切去啊 好挫
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> roylez_: 以后你会如愿收到各种小广告的 lol
<waynewang> xds_, 这样用虚拟光驱加载着看，和放入光驱是一个uqjs
<waynewang> 效果
<roylez_> tenzu: 五行合一行？
<tenzu> roylez_: 个人信息被骗走了 LOL
<jyfl987> roylez_: 他们只是不接受你的申请 至于你的个人信息嘛 那就笑纳了
<tenzu> roylez_: 基本是五行合一, 用空格或者逗号分开
<xds_> waynewang: 我现在就是想刻盘
<waynewang> ？
<roylez_> tenzu: awk太费劲了，vim里面用macro吧
<roylez_> tenzu: qa4Jjq  100@a
<waynewang> xds_, 那多么费光驱啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 看不懂, 不过抄下来了
<xds_> waynewang: iso文件刻盘时 把iso文件加载到刻录软件里就行了把  没什么说道把
<xds_> waynewang: 有多费光驱？？
<namoamitabuddha> tenzu: q 寄存器名 <body> q 然后寄存器就保存了<body>
<xds_> waynewang: 减少寿命吗？？？
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 对吧？我猜测的。
<waynewang> xds_, 你记录光盘做什么？
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez_> tenzu: qa  开始记录一个macro，名字是a    4J -> 5行合并  j -> 光标挪到下一行  q -> 结束macro记录   100@a -> 执行macro a 100次
<waynewang> 记录过程不费光驱
<xds_> 刻系统盘
<tenzu> roylez_: 拜谢主席
<waynewang> xds_, 我就是一直记录系统盘装系统，不费光驱，很好用
<xds_> waynewang: 那你说 费光驱 是怎么回事
<waynewang> xds_, 没事，哈哈，我想钻了
<namoamitabuddha> 谁懂 heap
<fvw2> waynewang: 看完了
<fvw2> bruce_oy1: 学习中 webstrom不错
<fvw2>  fvw
<waynewang> fvw 看什么
<fvw2> waynewang: 创
<waynewang> fvw 好看不
<fvw2> waynewang: 一般吧 没有中途关
<waynewang> fvw 我感觉还不错，你看过什么更 好看的，推荐一下
<fvw2> waynewang: 社交网络 来自地球的人 怦然心动 蜘蛛 八公犬
<waynewang> 我只看过第一个
<waynewang> 不错
<fvw2> waynewang: 这几部 还记得起 其他看完就忘
<waynewang> 下载来看看啦
 * CyrusYzGTt 我終於有工作了，雖然不喜歡
<fvw2> http://movie.douban.com/subject/2300586/
<kk> fvw2,啥网址y 这个男人来自地球 (豆瓣)
<fvw2> waynewang: 人工智能 机器管家
<waynewang> fvw 人工智能看过，机器管家没看过
<fvw2> waynewang: 机器管家更好看
<waynewang> fvw 改天一定要好好欣赏一下
<bruce_oy1> 碟中谍4出了DVDRIP了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<waynewang> fvw 你用过Backtrack没有？
<fvw2> waynewang: 上过
<fvw2> waynewang: 搞错了？ 是破解无线的那个？
<waynewang> fvw 可以用来破解无线
<fvw2> waynewang: 现在基本不能破吧
<fvw2> waynewang: 我这里网络便宜
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 扫厕所？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 去工地打工
<fvw2> CyrusYzGTt: 不错
<waynewang> fvw WEP 100％破
<waynewang> WPA，也差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我到時可能會很少時間來了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw2§ ..
<fvw2> waynewang: 早每人用wep了
<fvw2> CyrusYzGTt: 锻炼身体
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 这么惨....我可以放心踢的人少了一个
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw2§ waynewang 說的 wep 100%破是 正解
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw2§ .. T T
<waynewang> 擦，宿舍熄灯一小时了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. - -|||
<fvw2> waynewang: 推没什么好玩的
<fvw2> waynewang: 什么街
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，我想問問，那個 匿名組織 ，攻擊了 13根沒？？
<waynewang> 现在WPA和WPA2，流行用PIN
<waynewang> 也能破解好多
<fvw2> waynewang: 还不如看看书
<fvw2> waynewang: 破解多累
<waynewang> fvw BT5里它的光盘的挂载目录是哪个？
<fvw2> waynewang: 不知道哦
<waynewang> fvw 我就是刚开始几天学习一下怎么破解，后来就不玩了，宿舍有4M网线，用不着破
<waynewang> fvw 你用哪个系统？
<joey64> fdisk -l 看看，再挂
<fvw2> waynewang: debian g3
<waynewang> joey64, 我挂载前和挂载后运行 fdisk -l結果都没变化，都一样
<waynewang> fvw debian是不是系统很干净，没有原装什么软件？
<fvw2> mount 看看
<fvw2> waynewang: 如果最小安装的花 只有shell
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 还有更小的方法
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: 我用netinst.iso的 其他不知道 很久没安了
<waynewang> fvw 我挂的ISO是个电视剧，不用mount就可以用mplayer dvd://media正常cmrh
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: 已经很小了 只有shell+apt
<fvw2> mount 一个你就知道挂在哪了
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Linux 3.3内核 VMWARE不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369328 升级了内核到3.3,，但是VMWARE 却不能启动了。 网上看到有个补丁 但是不能安装 vmware.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanlinlan — 2012-03-31 21:19
<fvw2> 一下
<waynewang> fvw 怎么mount
<joey64> 为了解锁iphone'换win7了，现在暂时懒得装了
<fvw2> 运行下mount 命令
<fvw2> joey64: 外面解几块
<joey64> itunes为什么无linux版本
<joey64> 我不知道
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 啥工作?
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ..額，， 建築施工工地
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt$ 额，送盒饭还是搬运工？
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 刚看了会同学的qzone，好开心，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<waynewang> fvw 还是没有，挂载前后  mount显示出来的結果一样
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 苦逼的是 。。專門挖土搬運的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ..我好傷心。。
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 手工还是机器？
<ddera> waynewang: sudo fdisk -l
<waynewang> ddera, 有三个sda1    sda2     sda5
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 混合模式。。 這纔是最悲摧。。
<waynewang> ddera, 卸载光盘后还是那三个
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉最搞笑的就是那个改qq名的，一个同学把qq名改成了 你爹临死前，然后加班主任的qq,显示你爹临死前请求加您为好友，你爹临死前请你玩抢车位，你爹临死前给您留了言，笑死我了
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ..額。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20120330/n339444272.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Linus Torvalds证词不利微软，法官或判专利无效-搜狐滚动
<ddera> waynewang: 这我就不是很清楚了，按理说插上去之后应该会多个的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://album.u17i.com/image/2012/03/1b/f4/618104_39370_165138_C6i3.jpg
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 非debian系的发行版，比如opensuse，怎么安装emerald？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369332 下载了包./configure后make显示找不到目标，opensuse11.4 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lufecarg — 2012-03-31 21:29
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cnbeta.com/articles/180041.htm
<waynewang> ddera, 我觉得也是，但是它就是没有呢，奇怪了
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 25美金电脑也卖不出 只因未通过CE认证_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 你26了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ,,我在這裏說了很多次了，， 請看log..
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 加冠已有 六載， 接近 而立之年了。。 悲摧
<waynewang> 那也不大嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 再這樣問，我就請求 roylez_  t ddera
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 唉，把你的种子都贡献出来吧，最好传网盘了造福大家
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹。。。
<hoxily> ddera, http://loli.lu
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y LOLI.LU - 迅雷离线下载分享
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ..額，我的 種子都刪除了。。 去 av.info找吧 或者 艹榴
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.csdn.net/leiphone/article/details/7410297
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google Play爆重大漏洞 用户已购买应用消失 - 雷锋网 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 听imtxc说神在他的twi里公布了草榴的最新地址，最近也没上twi也不知道真假
<ddera> hoxily: 都是好东西呀
<hoxily> ddera, 没错
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ..我很久不上twi了，，現在 想如果在這裏公佈就好了
<hoxily> ddera, 在 #acfun 看到的这个福利地址.
<ddera> hoxily: 这是谁贡献出来的，也不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我去了，怎麼木有顯示
<fvw2> 无好玩
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 你去哪了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ..
<ddera> hoxily: 刚找到了secret garden的flac源，好东东
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 木有显示？
<ddera> 18G的圣斗士星矢。。。
<namoamitabuddha> windows 太恐怖。
<ddera> 与青春有关的日子，好像看过，貌似也看过我们那遥远的青春
<fvw2> derekyang: 生斗士好
<fvw2> derekyang: 最近新出的一般 12宫好看
<fvw2> ddera: 天空战记X 看过没
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: why
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ..好吧，， 去 #acfun聊，，
<ddera> fvw2: 没，就看过eva,貌似最后补奸计划也用vagaa看过
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 我刚才用 winxp 的分区工具删除一个 linux 分区，他自动把所有 linux 分区删除了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你看的哪本python书亚
<adam8157> imtxc: hard way + learning python
<imtxc> adam8157: .
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: xp的分区工具 很危险
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: 经常出错 我试过2次了
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 我现在要恢复，不知道怎么办了
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: 用分区魔术师罗
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: 可以找回
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 现在 linux 分区已经被自动删除了
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: 只是分区表没了而已
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: can find
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 对
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 他的原理是在硬盘数据上找可能存在的分区？
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: yes
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 是 GNU 的？
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: xp系统的哦
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: 你现在在什么系统下
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 我不再想用 windows 的工具
<fvw2> apt-get install testdisk
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 对，我也搜索到那工具
<imtxc> adam8157: 看了下目录 hard way不错啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 思密达
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋棒
<adam8157> roylez_: ...不是dbd么
<roylez_> adam8157: 对...死米大
<imtxc> 阿当君好人啊,已经帮我推荐了不少好用的软件 好看的书和好用的配置了.
<adam8157> imtxc: 你问得方式我回答起来不费劲 举手之劳而已
<imtxc> 以后遇到好基友一定推荐给他. 举手之劳.
<imtxc> 哈没踢了我吧
<imtxc> 因为他还没来及带帽子.
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉好
<happyaron> 阿当好
<adam8157> 我还是不忍心ban人阿
<imtxc> ...哪次没办我.
<adam8157> imtxc: ban你, 你就进不来了
<imtxc> adam8157: 还能这样?
<imtxc> 那以后小心了.
<imtxc> 我还得罪过ten教授.
<namoamitabuddha> fvw2: 能回复 btrfs 分区么？
<fvw2> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚 没试过
<imtxc> adam8157: 学习python需要多少时间 一月够不
<adam8157> imtxc: 够了
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊你不是看什么演唱会还是电影呢么
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我也忘了 早上你说你晚上要啥 一英文名字 我没记住
<adam8157> imtxc: 碟中谍, 不够清 删了 改天找个人去电影院看
<ddera> adam8157: oicebot不是你ban的？
<adam8157> ddera: 不是
 * imtxc 冷汗 还真能把人办死
<imtxc> adam8157: roylez_ 以后再不猜测你俩的秘密了 原谅我以前的错误吧.
<adam8157> imtxc: 何必呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 哈
<ddera> adam8157: 你kick了它不少次，
<adam8157> ddera: 那是因为你们疯狂的玩他吧, 我解救他下
<ddera> adam8157: 只要不出现侮辱性言论，不应该kick,即使是在一起玩bot
<adam8157> ddera: 说的是, 不过玩bot玩到刷屏的地步也...
<ddera> adam8157: 那是在晚上行不，白天玩bot有到过刷屏的地步吗？
<adam8157> ddera: 呃...
<fzfh> namoamitabuddha: win下的diskgen3可以满足你的需求
<adam8157> ddera: 您再把它叫回来
<ddera> adam8157: 又不是我的，你让我怎么叫
<adam8157> ddera: 哦
<imtxc> kk你是谁的啊
<ddera> adam8157: 貌似回来了，如果我没看错的话
<ddera> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ddera> jrrp
 * Oicebot ddera今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||___________] 63.42% (Lv13)
<ddera> .Oicebot off
<imtxc> Oicebot: 你好
<adam8157> ddera: 忘了要on的... 白天试着调戏过它
<imtxc> Oicebot: 哥今天把妹指数多少啊?
<ddera> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 97.29% (Lv20)
<adam8157> 哇
<ddera> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> ddera掷出了 12，从a dam8157的身边飞了过去，a dam8157开始反击！
<Oicebot> a dam8157掷出了 3，正中ddera的脑门，ddera 损失了 96 点经验值！
<ddera> ...
<adam8157> !rppk ddera
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了1，差一点就打中了d dera，d dera开始反击！
<Oicebot> d dera掷出了 3，从adam8157的身边飞了过去
<adam8157> !rppk imtxc
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 9，狠狠抽打了i mtxc，获得了 101 点经验值！
<ddera> .Oicebot shoot adam8157
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 adam8157 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<imtxc> !rppk ddera
<Oicebot> imtxc掷出了 10，砸在d dera隔壁那观众的头上，d dera开始反击！
<Oicebot> d dera掷出了 9，击败了imtxc，imtxc 损失了 130 点经验值！
<adam8157> ddera: 你是谁阿 这么熟悉
<ddera> .Oicebot off
<imtxc> ddera: 这个bot是你的啊?
<ddera> adam8157: 额，nick无数，我都不知道自己是谁了
<ddera> imtxc: 不是
<imtxc> lubotu2: 呃您又是?
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 格式化U盘出错了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369334 命令： Code: mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1 结果： Code: mkfs.vfat: No such file or directory 在这里诅咒一下GFW，晚上一直上不了Google 统计信息: 发表于 由 gundamfj — 2012-03-31 22:25
<imtxc> 挺有意思 跟kk一样是ruby写的么?
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: Oicebot回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 哦，， 話說，，你到底是誰？？
<imtxc> ddera: 这里有我牺牲的功劳在里面
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: nick无数，我也不知道自己是谁
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 好吧， 吾賜汝名 ： 小dd
<imtxc> dd++
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啧啧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 求 gmlive升級到 gnome3
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 名字起得好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ thx
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 我貌似找到刚看的那个视频的地址了
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ..
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 画面质量好，小妹妹白
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 哼哼，你很煩，， 要不然請求 roylez_ t ddera
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot off
<ddera> 早已经关了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> oicebot 是 OT_??? 写的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助~！关于ubuntu安装deb的问题~！实在没办法做回伸手党~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369336 今天刚装的ubuntu64位 因为是校园网 上网需要锐捷验证 所以事先下载了个mentohust_0.3.4-1_amd64.deb 后来把软件放在了桌面和下载文件夹 在网上查了很多 有人说可以直接双击 可我双击打开的是软件中心 提示“请 …
<ddera> en
<andyhou> 啊，我以后再也不用新浪微博了，不能评论，日他娘
<draketang> andyhou: 4号不就恢复了吗
<andyhou> draketang: 我不知道啊，莫名其妙就不能评论了
<draketang> andyhou: 不止新浪微博呢，youku也是
<draketang> 等等就好了
<andyhou> draketang: 我正在找为什么不能评论
<draketang> 政治维稳
<andyhou> draketang: 哦，好像是谣言...
<andyhou> draketang: 嗯
<waynewang> .
<psychologe> 准备换号了，原联通号里还有点话费，有什么方法能把它消费掉？
<CyrusYzGTt> psychologe§ 用來上網，，
<yoursaf> 还有没睡的吗
<psychologe> 有包月流量啊，能买什么东东吗
<psychologe> 能充Q币不？
<Guest15963> 还有一个在折腾的
<yoursaf> 有用emacs的tramp的没
<wangze> .
<wangze> hey there !
<wangze> m
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: hello
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 今天悲剧了
<alvin_rxg> 啊？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: windows disk management 实在强大
<Freebuilder> http://vim.ys168.com
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: vim.ys168.com
<\b> 靠，windows 的 c 盘只剩 2.00kB 了 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 剛去洗澡了。。找本尊何事？
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 沒事了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..拉出去，切了
<alvin_rxg> 切了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot off
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot off
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot off
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
<kk> Oicebot: .. ..
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> !jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitabuddha今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.94% (Lv5)
<namoamitabuddha> !jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitabuddha今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.94% (Lv5)
<alvin_rxg> -____________-
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，namoamitabuddha姨妈。
 * Oicebot -________________- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot off
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> xD
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
<kk> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 熟悉函数式么
<kk> Oicebot: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> 函數式？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 函数式编程
<alvin_rxg> 不會呢
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitabuddha今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.94% (Lv5)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，namoamitabuddha欧吉桑。
<namoamitabuddha> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitabuddha今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.94% (Lv5)
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitabuddha今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.94% (Lv5)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，namoamitabuddha老爷。
<namoamitabuddha> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitabuddha今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.94% (Lv5)
<namoamitabuddha> 好了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: testdisk 访问 btrfs 会 segmental fault
<alvin_rxg> 沒用過 btrfs..
<cleamoon> 头一次看见bot踢bot的...
<cleamoon> .oicebot on
<larry> 现在内核的发热量好大啊
<cleamoon> .oicebot on
<cleamoon> .oicebot off
<cleamoon> .oicebot on
<cleamoon> 咦...
<stlifey> 有木有人用过SWAP文件来hibernate的？
<stlifey> google了一下好像只提到在ext分区用那个工具查偏移量，reiserfs好像用不了。
<kk>  06:05
<\b> oui, 提速咯 ： http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2388196/how-to-speed-up-my-sparse-matrix-solver
<kk> \b ⇪ t: c++ - How to speed up my sparse matrix solver? - Stack Overflow
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-01
<Guest14751> ?
<kingbo> 早
<joey64> moring
<Guest14751> morning
<joey64> 今天过后终于可以休息了
<fvw> 早
<joey64> 各位，tar备份后，恢复干净吗，备份后又生成的文件会被删除吗，如果不能删除就不干净
<fvw> joey64: 什么？
<joey64> 系统备份
<fvw> joey64: 可以google下 linux 增量备份 不用tar
<fvw> joey64: 我个人用 没备份过
<joey64> 这个怎么搞？
<archl> 各位早
<archl> Trine 2 linux发售了
<joey64> 平常用clonezilla
<fvw> archl: you too
<archl> $14.99
<fvw> archl: 无兴趣
<archl> fvw: 你要钱不？
<joey64> debian党人路过
<fvw> archl: 要
<fvw> joey64: 那是游戏
<fvw> no system
<joey64> 那更没兴趣
<archl> fvw: 不给你
<joey64> 还不如划个水果
<archl> 划水果是啥。
<joey64> 切水果
<joey64> fruit ninja
<joey64> phone game
<fvw> 无聊
<joey64> 休闲的，大型游戏无兴趣
<joey64> 小游戏消磨时间而已
<hoxily> 有谁用过 google 的go语言吗
<joey64> nope
<fvw> hoxily: 似乎 又是google的一个试验品
<joey64> c是王道
<fvw> hoxily: 学个C + lisp就 好了
<fvw> hoxily: 其他都差不多 这2个 是2个端
<joey64> 有谁知道tar备份恢复是否删除新增文件
<fvw> 应该不会
<joey64> 那就不如clonezilla干净
<fvw> 这个和ghost类似
<joey64> yes
<fvw> joey64: 有什么看的
<joey64> 看什么
<fvw> joey64: 电影 电视剧 动漫 小说
<joey64> 我也不知道，不怎么看了现在，常常回家就睡
<archl> fvw: 玩这个游戏 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10783123/games/ASCIIpOrtal.html
<kk> archl,啥网址y ASCII pOrtal
<archl> fvw: 没意思阿，看别人的，自己不动及其无聊。
<fvw> archl: 不玩游戏的
<sjd> 早上好各位
<sjd> 搞了个Linux mint 12玩玩
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone.
<Patrick_DJ> and animals. :)
<Patrick_DJ> So quiet.
<fvw> .
<tenzu> ...
<Ansik> 在网上买了一个4核CPU，店主给发了两个扣在一起的双核的。 －－||
<Patrick_DJ> Ansik: It's amazing...
<Patrick_DJ> what a pity.
<Ansik> Patrick_DJ: - -
<Patrick_DJ> Ansik: But the Model of the CPU should be different.
<sdtyum> 中华民国万岁
<sdtyum> 伟大的蒋坐万岁。
<Patrick_DJ> who is 蒋坐?
<sdtyum> 共匪该灭亡啦
<sdtyum> 蒋介石。老子得偶像
<tenzu> 这人有病
<Patrick_DJ> be kicked.
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助:谁能告诉我当shell脚运行后,如何在电脑重启后继续 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369402 如题,要做一个能够 自动安装软件 的shell脚本. 由于安装过程中电脑需要自动重启,这就需要使它能够自动继续安装在电脑重启完之后. 求助,大神帮帮我 统计信息: 发表于 由 123662981 — 2012-04-01 9:19
<tenzu> 囡囡
<joey64> 这个好像在windows下是这样吧
<iGnome> tenzu:  lainme 都结婚了。你还敢调戏。
<tenzu> iGnome: 叫一下昵称怎么就调戏了?
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你太龌龊
<joey64> 只要锄头舞的好，哪有墙角挖不倒
<iGnome> 关键是，你那种叫法，调戏成分多。
<iGnome> 那是很小的妹子，才能那样叫的啊
<tenzu> iGnome: 呸*1861
<iGnome> 破疼疼
<iGnome> 看网址去吧
<tenzu> iGnome: 你再给我发一遍
<roylez> tenzu: 疼猪你越来越牛了
<roylez> iGnome: 神威何在？
<tenzu> roylez: 我只不过呸一下
<xiaopeng> 这里有使用emacs ERC的同学吗？
<roylez> tenzu: 蛋蛋蛤蟆都不在
<roylez> gfrog: 鸡娃在
<tenzu> roylez: 他俩有问题
<roylez> tenzu: 搞基去了
<roylez> tenzu: 估计是
<joey64> 在linux下如何用google voice
<roylez> joey64: 没用过
<xiaopeng> 我只在android下用过
<joey64> roylez：好像很复杂，要中转好多次
<joey64> android下怎么用
<xiaopeng> 下载下来，打开就行了。在浏览器中也可以用，识别率挺高的。
<roylez> tenzu: 简直不敢相信，今天archlinux居然神马新闻都没有
<tenzu> roylez: 这就是愚人节新闻
<joey64> 这边叛变ubuntu的有多少人
<roylez> joey64: 大部分都叛变了。想叛变，可以，ubuntu先玩顺溜了
<ofan_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rznYifPHxDg
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: YouTube - Google Maps 8-bit for NES
<joey64> 是极，金老板现在用的是？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 快餐日
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 抑或我们去吃好的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ISO创建软件源遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369404 Hi,all 请教一个关于创建本地安装源的问题： 环境：ubuntu server 11.04 步骤： root@MHVTL:#mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak root@MHVTL:#mount -o loop /tmp/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso /media/iso #编辑 sources.list deb file:///media/iso/ natty main restricted root@MHVTL:/et …
<archl> roylez: trine 2 for Linux发售了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 快餐日，正好我要取钱
<roylez> archl: trine1都玩不了
<archl> roylez:  叛变 arch 的？
<roylez> archl: 哥有帽，想死么，呆呆
<archl> roylez:  以前没见过叛离 arch的，最近好像看到好多
<ofan_> k他
<archl> roylez:  小小
<ofan_> archl: 你用什么
<archl> ofan_: debian sid
<ofan_> archl: 该k
<archl> ofan_: 。。。
<ofan_> archl: 用sid 还不如用arch
<roylez> archl: 槑
<archl> ofan_: lol
<archl> ofan_:  笑
<ofan_> archl: 痴汉..
<archl> ofan_: debian适合我这样的菜菜
<archl> ofan_: 不用设置
<ofan_> archl: 谁说debian不用设置
<archl> ofan_: 我说的
<ofan_> archl: 你说错了
<huntxu> 如果debian不用設置，那arch算沒有設置？
<ofan_> 投了一个proposal,等review中...
<iGnome> 丫丫的，你们在ub的房间，说其他distro，都该踢了。
<huntxu> 連設置都沒lol
<ofan_> 想投gcc，不过担心力不从心.
<iGnome> 从假网警开始
<huntxu> 用opera的是人，用fvwm是妖哦
<ofan_> iGnome: k 他
<iGnome> 嘘嘘小猪猪。最该踢。
<huntxu> ofan_: 請問，用opera+fvwm的是？
<ofan_> huntxu: 人妖
<huntxu> iGnome: 你說的，不掐架哪有得樂
<ofan_> iGnome: 我错了
<iGnome> 我去找+q的写法去
<huntxu> 你可以直接ignore
<ofan_> iGnome: 再给我一次机会
<iGnome>  /mode #ubuntu-cn +q *!huntxu@*
<iGnome> 似乎是的
<huntxu> ofan_: 而且你答錯了
<huntxu> iGnome: ...
<ofan_> huntxu: 不是？
<huntxu> ofan_: 明顯答案是ee...
<ofan_> iGnome: 想等他说答案再k
<ofan_> huntxu: 你完了
<iGnome> huntxu: 让所有人 ignore你，岂不是更爽。
<huntxu> iGnome: 去
<ofan_> huntxu: 目送..
<iGnome> 丫丫的。写法错误。
<iGnome> 丫丫的。又写法错误。
<ofan_> iGnome: 给我帽子，我来
<iGnome> 丫丫的。再次写法错误。
<iGnome> ofan_: 啥哦。笨。我只是吓唬下他。 lol
<ofan_> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 紧张他3次了。
 * huntxu 知錯鳥...
<adam8157> iGnome: 真会调戏 lol
<huntxu> 嚓，cairo 12.0 60M...
 * iGnome 记得历史上，就踢过3个人。
<iGnome> 蛋蛋乐乐，天天踢人。 :D
<kk> 新 Full Circle 开源杂志 • 《Full Circle》第54期发布公告 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369406 54期主要内容如下： 经典系列：决胜命令行。 How-To : Python 编程第28部分，LibreOffice 第8部分，FreeMind，备份策略 第2部分，Apt-Cache NG， Ubuntu 的商业&教育用途 第3部分。 Linux 实验室：ZoneMinder 闭路电视 第3部分。 评测：Synergy。 各抒己 …
<adam8157> huntxu: cnbeta怎么那么傻逼了现在? 还有啥业界新闻的rss?
<ofan_> adam8157: hacker news
<ofan_> reddit
<adam8157> ofan_: reddit不敢订
<ofan_> cb一直很傻逼
<huntxu> adam8157: phoronix?
<ofan_> adam8157: 怕NSFW?
<adam8157> ofan_: hacker倒是在定
<adam8157> ofan_: 怕沉迷
<huntxu> 我是從來不訂cb的，最多有人發鏈接點去看看
<ofan_> adam8157: 给你个列表，你要都订了，绝对没心思上班了
<adam8157> huntxu: ofan_ 去看看cnbeta的标题啊, 毫无信息量, 真是恶心
<adam8157> ofan_: 你的rss列表发个看看
<ofan_> adam8157: cb很多都是翻译hacker news,reddit
<ofan_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/J4M05.png
<ofan_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/vVQVt.png
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不该来上班，后面的翻译妹子开始聊Justin Beiber了
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 聊什么
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 你还要我打那个名字第二遍？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你和妹子聊什么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可怜
<archl> MeaCulpa:  功耗 130w的2008年顶级显示器 $50 值得不？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 翻譯妹子果斷推倒
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<archl> huntxu: 你对妹子有独特的热衷么？
<archl> huntxu: MeaCulpa 是有儿子的人了
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 我说哪方面的内容..
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 不知道，没听进去
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 用缩写就可以
<MeaCulpa> archl: 显示器这5年没啥发展吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 功耗降低了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 最大 130w和最大80w的区别
<joey64> debian只用stable的
<vistakiller> 有谁用过zentyal吗
<adam8157> roylez: 求推荐rss
<Like> hiiii
<Like> sudo apt-get install caca-utils mplayer
<MeaCulpa> archl: 无所谓吧
<Like> sudo mplayer -vo video.avi
<archl> MeaCulpa:  有差异啊。一个灯
<archl> 哈哈
<ofan_> archl: 你那能不能用spotify ?
<archl> ofan_ 不能
<ofan_> archl: 澳洲不能？
<archl> ofan_ 袋鼠国没有免费的任何服务
<ofan_> archl: 说真的..
<archl> ofan_ 电视也没免费的
<ofan_> archl: 都没有
<ofan_> archl: spotify不能用？
<archl> ofan_  US不是有 holo还是啥的。
<archl> ofan_ 不能
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 有个问题想询问下，有关监测命令错误的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369409 我写了个小脚本 我把光驱mount到某个目录 把光驱挂载的目录下所有的普通文件，块文件，字符文件的相对路径输出到一个文件中 然后使用cat读取这个文件，使用md5sum生成这个文件中每个文件的md5值 find ./ -type f -o -type b -o -type c |  …
<archl> ofan_ 看youtube都有很多说没授权本地不能看。
<joey64> 为什么用sudo
<archl> ofan_ 那些应该美国能
<ofan_> archl: 真悲剧
<ofan_> archl: pandora呢?
<Like> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<archl> ofan_ 都说了没免费的了
<archl> ofan_ 澳大利亚人本来就发明不出什么东西，再不这样怎么能留住自己人的钱啊。~
<joey64> Like: 为什么播放用sudo
<adam8157> roylez: ofan_ reddit还有啥好分类的?
<Like> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg (ffmpeg -h video video.avi
<roylez> adam8157: NSFL
<archl> adam8157: rss 叮啥
<Like> su ??
<adam8157> roylez: 那又是啥
<roylez> adam8157: 谁看谁知道
<joey64> Like: -vo 后也没有跟参数，直接能放吗
<ofan_> http://www.google.cn/landing/shuixia/
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ ti: Google 水下搜索
<ofan_> adam8157: nsfw的
<joey64> 我还是喜欢用aptitude
<ofan_> adam8157: 我主要看programming
<ofan_> 其他分的太细的，东西不多
<gfrog> roylez: @_@
<archl> roylez: 饿死了
<archl> roylez: 做饭给我送来。。。
<adam8157> .oiceboot
<adam8157> .oiceboot on
<adam8157> Oicebot: shoot roylez
<adam8157> .Oiceboot on
<adam8157> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> Oicebot: shoot roylez
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||____] 89.34% (Lv18)
<adam8157> !shoot roylez
<adam8157> !rppk roylez
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 6，砸在r oylez隔壁那观众的头上，r oylez开始反击！
<Oicebot> r oylez掷出了 10，端起AK就把adam8157突突突了，adam8157 损失了 128 点经验值！
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> .Oicebot off
<tenzu> jrrp
<tenzu> !jrrp
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: oicebot 怎么又进来了
<waynewang> 听说“大便”自定义性比较强，安装的时候有不同的精简安装，那到底安装了什么东东？
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 临晨我刚刚赶走
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: expert mode
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 最小安装多大？都安装什么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 我给off了
<tenzu> ada
<adam8157> waynewang: 有个list
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看新闻了没
<tenzu> adam8157: 你故意的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥新闻
<adam8157> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jyfl987> adam8157: google map搞了个 愚人节玩笑 8-bit map 不过真的有体验版 额
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 听说可以定制到很小， < 100MB, 我没试过。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 看到了 真牛
<waynewang> adam8157, 都有哪些安装级别呢，
<huntxu> !shoot adam8157
 * archl 感觉要饿死了。。。为什么这么败啊。。。
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 你用的是这个系统吗？
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 好像叫做 cdebootstrap
 * archl 仅仅是连续5天没吃午饭罢了
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 恩，但是我傻瓜化的，没去定制。
<adam8157> waynewang: base standard desktop server 啥啥的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 可以比 base 小
<archl> adam8157:  gksu 怎么解决呢
<archl> adam8157: 虽然我不用
<adam8157> archl: 咱不用那个
<namoamitabuddha> archl: gksudo
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 我想自己安装程序，那么我要先哪个方式安装呢
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 你看手册
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 那个定制不是一般用户的需求。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那视频太搞了 拿日本人开刷
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还有视频啊
<nicephil_> 哪个视频？分享下.
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian squeeze -- Installation Guide
<jyfl987> adam8157: cnbeta上有 不过google肯定也有原生的 你自己搜索下
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 哪里有手册，官网？
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 好的
<waynewang> 谢谢！
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 熟悉 functional programming 么？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不熟悉...
<adam8157> .shoot huntxu
 * adam8157 啥命令嘛
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 你写 IRC bot?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不写
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那个 kk 是谁写的
 * MeaCulpa 用『大便』的时候，不由分说就被装了个Gnome, 5年前
<adam8157> kk: 你的主人是谁
<joey64> 对了，以前的bot怎么都没有了
<nyfair> 都被你们这些死宅玩坏了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 被 windows 害惨了。
<kk> adam8157, ，我以前从来没有人提到。  ㍢ 
<LeithWong> kk: 在说什么呢．．．
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 咋了
<kk> LeithWong, 我一直在等待着你。  ㍢ 
<LeithWong> kk: 反应有点慢哦
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 删除一个 ext4 的 primany partition, 结果自动删除所有 windows 无法识别的 logical partitions
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: lisp还不够fp?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我要问问题
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 问吧
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 现在比较闲，可以帮你google
<namoamitabuddha> http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-24.html#%_sec_3.5.3
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<namoamitabuddha> 那种信号流图怎么看的
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么看比较好
<joey64> i need bot
<archl> ofan_ 买了 Premium Pizza 。。。5100 KJ热量的，当午饭+晚饭
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 哪有图
<joey64> kk: 你的bot呢
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 隐式定义的流很难一下子看明白，需要慢慢算。这样如果要我写一个这样的定义就更加困难
<ofan_> joey64: 它就是bot
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: Streams as signals
<archl> joey64: 。。。
<archl> ofan_ 呕饭，快点告诉我 KDE 4.8 for windows 稳定了
<joey64> 能调戏它吗现在
<kk> joey64, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 像 haskell 什么的这种表示更加常见了
<archl> ofan http://jointhegame.kde.org/
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 大体上看是数字电路用的原件
<Oicebot> 标题: Join The Game
<joey64> kk: Why ?you're bot !!!
<archl> ofan_ Become a member of KDE for only 100 €/year
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: haskell 看得懂不
<joey64> kk: Help
<archl> of
<archl> of KDE
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: <Haskell code> fibs = fix ((0:) . scanl (+) 1)
<nyfair> archl: 挂个名就能年入100€？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 是信号流
<archl> nyfair: 不公平啊
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: haskell别问我，我rwh看了一半就撤了
<ofan_> 还是两年前了
<kk> joey64, 休息一下...  ㍣ 
<ofan_> archl: kde for win?
<joey64> kk: What's up man
<nyfair> kk: kk是什么
<archl> ofan_ 3年前我就在别人的windows电脑上装KDE4
<archl> nyfair: 是 小精灵
<archl> nyfair: 是宠物
<ofan_> archl: 他没打你？
<archl> ofan_ 。。。
<draketang> nyfair: 是挂个名每年给100吧
<wzlxx> thinking in C这本书很好吗？
<nyfair> ofan_: 好鸡油不打架
<archl> wzlxx: 看了15页就知道了
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<joey64> 是不是就是在windows下装cygwin，然后装kde
 * Oicebot 对joey64说：不是吧。
<wzlxx> archl: 看了15页就知道不好了？
<archl> nyfair: 给你的装装试试
<nyfair> archl: 打屁股
<archl> nyfair: 纹屁股
<joey64> 谁在搞基
<ofan_> nyfair: archl 你们都收敛点
<ofan_> 公共场所呢
<archl> ofan_ 有什么不适合的么。。。
<wzlxx> 谁看过thinking in c ?给点介绍
<wzlxx> 这找书看呢
<joey64> 围观俩男人搞基
<ofan_> wzlxx: 不好
<joey64> c的思路
<wzlxx> ofan_: 哦，看到CU里还有人说这个
<wzlxx> C看 陷阱与缺陷  C专家编程  这两本够不够？
<archl> nyfair: 到了时间了
 * wzlxx 求提高
<nyfair> archl: 干嘛？
<namoamitabuddha> wzlxx: C 首先看 K&R
<archl> nyfair: 在最好吃的时间短内吃完pizza
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: K&R 应该不错吧？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 没看过
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 我直接看的c++,然后再反过来补c
<archl> nyfair: 人生，就是把最好的东西在最好的时候享用掉
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: C++ 现在是不是支持 closure 了而
 * Oicebot 对namoamitabuddha说：不是吧。
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot off
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 应该 kick Oicebot
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: wzlxx 推荐 Expert C Programming
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 支持lambda了
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 没玩的很疯就不必吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那书显然不是入门的
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 有c++基础的话，直接看那个就好
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 他会自动地回答别人问题，误导。
<ofan_> c还要咋入门
<ofan_> archl: 当然，对你来说很合适
<archl> ofan_ 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> wzlxx: The C Programming Language
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋配置过rhel的abrt那玩意嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: coredump的时候获取信息的一套玩意，但是我发现默认配置不能用呢，干脆没法生成core
<adam8157> gfrog: ulimit设置了么
<gfrog> adam8157: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ABRT
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Features/ABRT - FedoraProject
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然设了啊
<jackey> 来咨询下大家，ubuntu下什么方法用QQ能传文件
<Patrick_DJ> jrrp
<adam8157> gfrog: 高科技啊 不懂
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: kick Oicebot, 他在关闭状态都会自动回答别人问题。。。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 没有啊 关了就没说话啊
<jackey> 谁帮我解答下，谢谢
<archl> jackey: 问官方
<wzlxx> namoamitabuddha: ofan_K&R 和 C专家编程都过过一遍了
<jackey> archl:晕，看到网上说的pidgin qq能传不
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157:  * | Oicebot 对namoamitabuddha说：不是吧。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 你往上找 log
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • the system monitor shows only 4GB memory when running 'free' http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369416 dear all: 有个问题求助大家： 4G*2的内存，查看时只有4G，但系统提示已经认到8G，不知道下面这句话是什么意思？什么原因呢？ The machine has totally 8GB memory (four X 2GB) however the system monitor shows only 4GB memory when running ' …
<freeflying> roylez: 放假了
<ofan_> 人机合体的
<jackey> ／exit
<wzlxx>  namoamitabuddha: ofan_ 现在还需要提高啊，结构一多一套，进程一
<wzlxx> 	       多，我就有点晕了感觉
 * wzlxx 求解
<ofan_> wzlxx: 解啥
<wzlxx>  namoamitabuddha: ofan_ 现在还需要提高啊，结构一多一套，进程一
<wzlxx> 	       多，我就有点晕了感觉
<ofan_> wzlxx: 我以为你c很牛逼
<wzlxx> ofan_: 我啥都不牛犇
<namoamitabuddha> wzlxx: 我不会 C 抱歉
<wzlxx> ofan_: 公司的一个600K的子程序，看的我很头疼啊，全是结构，一堆一堆的，进程也是不下于10个
<ofan_> wzlxx: 看大小有用么
<archl> ofan_ 为啥白人美女都比我高呢。
<ofan_> wzlxx: 写几百行就好几十k了
<imtxc> xmind收费的？
<archl> imtxc: 收费版本
<ofan_> archl: 缺钙
<archl> imtxc: 也有gpl版本
<imtxc> archl: o、
<wzlxx> ofan_: 你说的不是我问的，不是关键
<imtxc> archl: 有什么区别啊？
<archl> ofan_ 我从小查体无数次都不缺
<archl> imtxc: 好像有导出选项和功能差异——去xmind官方看
<imtxc> archl: 恩 等网速好点我去下载
<ofan_> archl: 我知道了
<wzlxx> archl: 如果不缺钙那就问题就更大了
 * wzlxx 呵呵
<ofan_> archl: 你是查体太多
 * ofan_ archl 的节操没了..
<archl> ofan_ 你不觉得？
<ofan_> archl: ...
<archl> ofan_  小男孩
<ofan_> archl: 边玩且..
<archl> ofan_ 额。安康吧。
<archl> ofan_ 不烦你了
<ofan_> archl: 现在闲
<archl> ofan_ 我还在实验 Spring的游戏
<archl> ofan_ 嗯嗯。拜拜
<ofan_> archl: 游戏宅男
<archl> ofan_ 小心宅男
<wzlxx> 表示今天不想工作
<ofan_> wzlxx: 那就扯淡吧
<wzlxx> ofan_: hehe
<erasin> 今天也是到了公司一行字也没敲....
<wzlxx{away}> 同上
<imtxc> youdao note嘛时候有Linux的。。
<imtxc> wzlxx{away}: 你还没辞职？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求教如何完善这条命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369421 想清除目录中LATEX生成的中间文件，用了以下命令： Code: ls | grep -Ev '(\.tex|\.pdf|\.jpg)$' | xargs rm 发觉对包含空格的长文件名无效。请教解决办法，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drunkfish — 2012-04-01 11:47
<mayli> joke
<erasin> kk: ls -Q | grep -Ev '(\.tex\"|\.pdf\"|\.jpg\")$' | xargs rm
<kk> erasin, 你是学生吗？  ㍤ 
<erasin> 不是阿
<huntxu> roylez: 賣639了
<huntxu> roylez: m4 64G 639了
<Evanescence> kk: don't be stupid
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 找到昨天晚上那个acfun上的视频链接了
<roylez> huntxu: 啥？
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 捷克论坛上找到的
<huntxu> roylez: ssd
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 不看，，我明天就要開始正式工作了。。 我到時沒有什麼時間上來瞎扯了
<roylez> huntxu: 豪人
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 你意思是說樂樂和蛋蛋整天都沒在正式工作
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓，豪就不用整天盯著它降價了...
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 不是，是我的工作，，不能碰電腦。。
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么在这里
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..額，， 星期天休息
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 要我踢你出去么？免费的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 不要
<CyrusYzGTt> 亞美蝶
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: ...不用客气
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..不行
<ddera> roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac320652/
<kk> ddera,啥网址y 【含正片】白丝 美腿 护士装 制服诱惑 - AcFun.tv
<roylez> ddera: ...
<ddera> roylez: 原来是ZEN giga的，又学习了，哈哈
<waynewang> 你们不吃饭啊！
<waynewang> ：）
<ddera> roylez: 要链接不
<MeaCulpa> .
<joey64> ddera: What links
 * MeaCulpa 饭后最佳消遣，去CU论坛做作业
<ddera> joey64: my english is not good .so i don't know what you say.
<ddera> roylez: 怎么取消firefox那烦人的tab自动跳到地址栏？
<MeaCulpa> ddera: vimperator/pentadactyl
<joey64> ddera: 什么链接
<ddera> ff的tab跳地址栏和在当前页面跳转链接很蛋疼，要不是看中了它remote dns，我才不用它呢，
<roylez> ddera: 没有地址栏，没这毛病
<joey64> ddera: About:config里面找找
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 能不能让同学通过我的电脑连上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369423 我宿舍同学没流量不能上网 我想让他电脑通过交换机连上我的电脑 然后连上网 不知道可不可以 具体该怎么设置一下 大家知道的帮帮忙 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 blin — 2012-04-01 12:11
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆没来？
<joey64> roylez: 你用的firefox的修改版
<jyfl987> gfrog: 为何gcc编译出来的.s代码 我家里那笔记本的就不带pushl 这指令 而 我这台机器却带
<ddera> firefox蛋疼的还有书签。。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 俺不懂，俺不是C码农
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你怎么说
<mayli> jyfl987: s 是cpu相关的啊，两个设备cpu不一样bei
<ddera> chrome支持remote dns吗？
<ddera> 求一款支持remote dns的浏览器，ff除外
<songxk> Chrome?
<ddera> songxk: chrome支持？
<mayli> ddera: 浏览器无非就那几个，给你推荐个小众的，连js引擎都没有的你会用么？
<songxk> I do not know Justguess
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ seamonkey
<ddera> mayli: 为啥win下，firefox按tab就不会自动跳到地址栏，在linux下按tab就自动跳到地址栏
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: seamonkey也是Mozilla的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 正解
<mayli> ddera: alt-d
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: firefox设计者发神经了吗？添加个书签，都不知道添加到哪里，一按tab就自动跳到地址栏，用链接页面覆盖当前页面，这三点我都没在别的浏览器上见过，好脑残的设计
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 再按一次就可以修改位置。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • AMD的APU显卡驱动怎么样了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369424 12.04的系统安装后用自带的开源驱动能硬解1080P的电影吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2012-04-01 12:32
<jyfl987> mayli: 你懂么 额
<mayli> jyfl987: 在我的手机上：.cpu arm9tdmi
<mayli> .fpu softvfp
<mayli> jyfl987: gcc - .s 是和cpu有关的，肯定是你的target 或者cpu feature 不大一样
<jyfl987> mayli: 你真能扯诶 我在家里用的 -march=i386 在这里也一样
<jyfl987> mayli: 我家里没有 arm/mips的台式机
<ddera> mayli: alt-d是啥
<ddera> CyrusYzGTt: 你的再按一次是啥
<mayli> jyfl987: Features?
<jyfl987> mayli: 都走i386 的 大佬
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 那個黃色的五角。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 地址欄，，就是你按了一次收藏後，第二次就是修改位置
<nyfair> hihihi
<ddera> cyrusYzGtt ； 我现在最想解决的就是它的脑残的tab跳到地址栏，从没见过这么脑残的设计，ie6都比它强n倍
<CyrusYzGTt> ddera§ 找上游
<nyfair> 口胡，ie6是神器
<nyfair> 启动神速
<archl> nyfair: 为啥人们要用 GPU 播放 影片，而不用CPU呢？
<ddera> nyfair: 你有要讲你的开机自动加载到内存？
<jyfl987> archl: 哪个讲不用了
<nyfair> 这和人们没关系，主要是厂商的忽悠
<nyfair> 然后iq不高的童鞋就以为这样很好
<archl> jyfl987: 就是GPU一定要用的意思
<mayli> jyfl987: 那s区别是？用subl+movl代替了pushl？
<nyfair> 开硬解有优越感了
<jyfl987> archl: 瞎扯  软解怎么不行了 只是多占点cpu而已
<archl> jyfl987:  罗技（Logitech）G19 卖 $39
<jyfl987> mayli: 我也不知到啊 这台机器编译出来的完全和csapp2e说的一样 家里那个atom 编译出来的 就少了 pushl 和 popl了  真是奇怪
<archl> jyfl987: 买个似乎很值
<archl> 国内标价 ￥1399
<jyfl987> archl: 你那电力多少钱一度？
<nyfair> archl: 好吧，硬解也许对于贱兔很有用。比如一边编译一边看视频神马的
<archl> nyfair: 其实，我一遍编译，一遍看 youtube 720P到没问题啊
<archl> nyfair: 就是双 100%，速度没区
<archl> jyfl987: 不知道
<nyfair> archl: 那说明gcc对cpu利用率不高啊
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<archl> nyfair: 都100%了。
<archl> nyfair: 200%了。双核
<ofan_> archl: 你还没走
<archl> ofan_ 死。。。还没下班
<nyfair> archl: 编译器用不了双核？
<archl> nyfair: 你昏头了么。。。
<joerh99> 大家都是什么工作啊
<ofan_> archl: 还上班？ 卖屁股？
<archl> ofan_ 你去卖屁股吧。。。
<nyfair> archl: 我一文青哪知道这么多
<ofan_> nyfair: 你还文青
<archl> nyfair: 不是。。。我刚说了满CPU占用了。。。
<ddera> ofan_: 怎么取消firefox的tab自动跳到地址栏
<nyfair> ofan_: 那是，上知天文，下知地理，诗书礼乐，宅腐同人
<ofan_> ddera: 不用firefox..
<archl> nyfair: 去把wesnoth翻译成文言吧。。。
<nyfair> archl: wesnoth没兴趣，来帮我汉化dom3
<imtxc> adam8157: 那本书挺基础嘛 昨晚通宵看完70%了。
<adam8157> imtxc: 要做, 不是看
<mayli> jyfl987: 我发现了一个可能的愿意
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问个关于打印机的小白问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369430 用的是HP 的Laserjet1000~很老的机器，因为暂时没有钱，所以也不考虑换机器的事情。 之前因为是32的win，有驱动，有些问题没解决就算了~升级64以后结果发现win下没驱动了，只好所有的打印操作都转到了Linux下进行。 问题来了，似乎这个打印 …
<imtxc> adam8157: 也对 我只是敲了一遍代码 没做加分题目  今天再来一遍
<mayli> jyfl987: 我编译helloworld，用-Os 获得5个pushl，用-O2是1个
<adam8157> imtxc: 你一晚上就把代码都敲了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 60多点， 没睡觉啊。
<mayli> jyfl987: 我编译helloworld，用-Os 获得5个pushl，用-O2是1个
<adam8157> imtxc: 什么叫60多点
<imtxc> adam8157: 60%
<imtxc> ++
<adam8157> imtxc: 做那么快干啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 速成 都了解了解 然后求职。
<imtxc> adam8157: 然后就可以简历里面写点了解python啥的了
<adam8157> imtxc: 那本书看完了也没那么有用
<nyfair> github能当简历么
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 看出来了。 多线程 数据库的 都没有。
<imtxc> nyfair: 当然可以
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是说那些, 语言本身介绍的都少
<imtxc> adam8157: 所以啊  几天看完就合适 然后读别的书
<nyfair> 看这种书会给大脑积累madness的
<imtxc> nyfair: 这么严重
<ofan_> python看doc就行了
<imtxc> nyfair: 我的目的是快速的入个门
<ofan_> imtxc: 去写个bot
<Quentin_> 大家好
<nyfair> 11区有那种萌系科普书的
<Quentin_> 我是新手
<ofan_> Quentin_: 你好
<kk> Quentin_, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<nyfair> 寓教于乐，适合快速入门
<Quentin__> 好多人
<imtxc> ofan_: 等我写完爬虫爬下来草榴种子
<ofan_> imtxc: ...
<nyfair> kk不乖，说脏话
<ofan_> imtxc: 淫人..鄙视
<Quentin__> 这个好奇怪
<nyfair> imtxc: bs+1
<ofan_> imtxc: 我的邮箱是odayfans@gmail ,别忘给我发一份
 * imtxc 学习要有动力。
<woju> 总有天，很利于学习的网站会出现的
<woju> 我在等这天
<ofan_> woju: 不指望了
<nyfair> ...
<woju> ofan_: 你登峰造极了吗？
<woju> 我的理想是成为一个学者
<joerh99> 还是别想了，网址都经常便
<nyfair> ofan: 你的id和0day什么关系
<ofan_> nyfair: 你猜
<woju> 很期待这方面的网站，很期待这样的创意
<ofan_> woju: 啥？
<nyfair> ofan_: just like "donate 100eur to become a kde member"
<woju> ofan_: 你为什么不指望这样的网站？
<ofan_> nyfair: 啥玩意
<ofan_> woju: 啥网站
<nyfair> woju: 你快去开一个，我来当客座教授
<ofan_> nyfair: kde还贩卖会员资格？
<woju> ofan_: 让大家在一块学习的网站
<ofan_> woju: 学习啥
<woju> ofan_: 什么都可以学，万般皆下品，唯有读书高啊
<ofan_> woju: 扯淡网站？
<nyfair> ofan_: 嗯，捐100欧元给你个title，然后你写简历就可以自称kde基金会尊享会员
<woju> ofan_: 如果你认为读书是扯淡的话
<ofan_> nyfair: 恶劣
<ofan_> nyfair: 如果有钱的话，我会考虑的
<woju> nyfair: 我还没有好的创意
<woju> nyfair: 可以telnet的bbs蛮利于学习的，但是现在几乎绝迹了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 在？
<woju> namoamitabuddha: 你的id这么长，你好意思？
<nyfair> woju: telnet太小众，庸人就喜欢微博这种
<namoamitabuddha> woju: ...
<ofan_> woju: 这里就能学习
<mayli> woju: smth/nkbbs is welcome
<woju> nyfair: 台湾的ptt.cc可是一般时候10万人在线
<zer4tul> 郁闷
<woju> ofan_: 这里人太少
<zer4tul> 要组织部门出游，麻烦死了
<zer4tul> woju: 人貌似已经很多了吧
<ofan_> woju: 要人干嘛
<nyfair> woju: 10w比起4chan 2ch就是渣渣啊
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 在，但是你说的问题我不懂滴，不去折腾那个
<ofan_> nyfair: 2ch是啥意思？
 * MeaCulpa 可以telnet的bbs往往不是utf-8...
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: testdisk 我已经做好了
<nyfair> zh.wikipedia.org/zh-sg/2ch
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 现在问题在于，windows 无法 mount
<nyfair> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-sg/2ch
<kk> nyfair ⇪ t: 2ch - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: Windows不知道
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: windows怎么会不能mount?
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 什么格式的？
<woju> zer4tul: nyfair 百度贴吧在线人数也很多的，象微博人也很多
<woju> linux和windows的较量，实际上是键盘和鼠标的斗争，这话对吗？
<nyfair> woju: 人不仅要多，还得有具体针对性
<nyfair> woju: 是厨和黑的战争
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: ntfs
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 我发现 windows 里面概念太多
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 什么 partition, volume ...
<thanatoid^2> 有人再用tor吗？
 * nyfair 在使用tor的好机油privoxy
<thanatoid^2> 翻墙？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天paste.ubuntu恶搞了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 给个链接
<woju> 今天看新闻都不敢相信是真的
<zer4tul> woju: 晕……这没可比性
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 问题在于，我的分区是 partition，但是没被加载为 volume，故不能分配盘符。
<joey64> 自己买个vps空间建个vpn，空间多少钱
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: gpedit.msc
<joey64> 有什么好推荐的吗
<woju> b/s和c/s的斗争是方便和速度的斗争？
<Zypeh> gnome-settings-daemon 是扮演什么角色的？
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: ?
<ofan_> joey64: 你只要vpn的话。9 rmb/月
<nyfair> run %windir%\system32\compmgmt.msc /s
<joey64> ofan_: 哪里
<ofan_> joey64: 我这里
<Zypeh> gnome-settings-daemon 有什么用？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 自己贴
<nyfair> ofan_: 大大我要玩bioware的星际大战
<nyfair> ofan_: 你的vpn能包月卡么
<woju> 离开了学校，就没怎么玩游戏了
<woju> 没气氛
<woju> 也没怎么看书
<ofan_> nyfair: 谁是你大大
<ofan_> nyfair: 不卡
<ofan_> joey64: 要么
<ofan_> 计时开通，支付宝交易
<nyfair> ofan_: 哦，不是大大，是菊苣
<ofan_> 即时
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu与windows的地位 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369433 请问各位：我在windows下 使用wubi安装ubuntu，请问安装后，windows与ubuntu二者是平起平坐的操作系统呢？ 还是ubuntu仅仅是windows中的一个简单软件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 易古味 — 2012-04-01 13:05
<ofan_> nyfair: gun
<imtxc> ofan_: 你应该弄个这个 me.alipay.com
<ofan_> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/12792317-1161356065.html  我的童年.....
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y 国语引进版 天鹰战士 OP_mimisan_新浪播客
<nyfair> 勇敢的少年啊快去创造奇迹
<nyfair> 原唱是林原大神吧
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 我怀疑和 boot.ini 和 grub 的配置有关
<imtxc> autossh 真是好用啊
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: - -
<woju> 兰布达
<woju> 地博威
<joey64> ofan_: 我想建个网站
<nyfair> 黑历史
<ofan_> joey64: 好吧，也提供php+python+mysql的空间
<joey64> 多大，流量多少，配置是什么，一年多少钱
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: python那么多framework, 你给virtualenv?
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 比如说我要Pyramid
<imtxc> ofan_: 你也卖VPS？
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 给的
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 比如说我要Pyramid， mongoDB, sqlalchemy, 某一版本的sqlite, 你搞吧
<ofan_> imtxc: 卖shell
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 自己pip装
<ofan_> 不过还没搞磁盘配额
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 哦，virtualenv之
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 必须 virtualenv
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 否则服务器直接沦陷了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<imtxc> ofan_: 要是有国内的主机一样的速度就好了
<joey64> ofan_: 最好国外的
<ofan_> imtxc: 赞助我20亿美元，我给你打个卫星上天
<ofan_> joey64: 必须是
<imtxc> ofan_: 你赞助我吧
<ofan_> imtxc: 我穷比
<joey64> ofan_: 应该有网站吧，给个链接
<joey64> ofan_: Need links
<woju> 20亿美元够自己拉条光缆到美国了
<imtxc> woju: 20亿人肉翻了都。
<joey64> mplayer 如何支持wma9
<woju> 迪波威
<woju> 宇宙骑士
<joey64> 下了一片，wmv高清，但无声音
<jyfl987> 20e 可以去太平洋岛国建国啦
<jyfl987> 想搞什么就搞什么
 * adam8157 发现python
 * adam8157 发现python tutorial适合做教材
<zhao> jyfl987, 20E美元还是RMB？
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<joey64> jyfl987: 后宫流
<woju> 觉得液晶显示器效果没有CRT好
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<woju> 不知道是不是我的液晶显示器太差了，看了刺眼
<xiaojia111> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<woju> ！time
<woju> !time
<joey64> woju: 我喜欢液晶
<archl> joey64: 用 windows播
<woju> joey64: 我喜欢用crt
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 你去搞个香港的或者新加坡的，我们大大支持
<joey64> archl: Debian单系统
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 要离大陆进，又刚好在墙外
<zhao> win8正版要多少钱？
<archl> joey64: 就用windows
<jyfl987> joey64: 你做人真没追求
<zhao> M深圳差不多
<archl> zhao: 买断下来需要 $ 3000000
<archl> zhao: 错了 $2000000000
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 香港新加坡都比较贵
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 是啊
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 比美国的贵多了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 请教如何让ubuntu不起动X-window？有两个内核。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369435 安装了linux-kernel-3.3.0,但是显卡驱动无法安装，无法进入X，所以我想让3.3的内核启动的时候直接进入x。 然后保持稳定办内核3.0.17可以正常使用X-window，请问这样应该怎么实现呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ToughGuy — 2012-04-01 13:25 …
<archl> zhao: 还有品牌价值 $20000000000000
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 但是正好在我国的国际出口外，ping损失最小
<joey64> woju: 视觉平面，不然不爽
<archl> joey64: 什么？
<zhao> 用VPN翻墙  浏览的网页  自己的ip都可以被监测
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 因为gfw，出口速度也大大下降
<joey64> jyfl987: 哈哈
<archl> 以前都是球面的多好玩
<ofan_> zhao: 看你怎么玩
<archl> 应该凹进去
<zhao> archl, 我只想要一个可以装机的镜像
<archl> zhao: 不知道
<joey64> archl: 没说话
<zhao> 还不如用自由门  无界之类的翻墙  ip查的话  查美国去了
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 唉
<ofan_> zhao: 挂vpn浏览网页不会留下真实ip
<MeaCulpa> zhao: 你瞎扯什么呢
<joey64> zhao：那是代理吧
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 美国到上海在到gfw网关之前ping都小于100ms
<MeaCulpa> http报文内有你的位置信息，不管你怎么代理，vpn
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 哪有
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我ping日本280, ping美国320... 擦，两者相减...
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 去Tor网站看
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 那是浏览器的功能
<mayli> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ofan_> 不是http的
<zhao> MeaCulpa, 我一个同事搞网络的  他说可以查到  用vpn
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 340ms
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 还有DNS请求里有你的信息，DNS走代理都不行
<xiaojia111> ddd
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: dns一定要走干净的
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: dns也可以走代理
<MeaCulpa> en
<ofan_> vpn可以全部代理
<joey64> linux有些版本源里无tor
<MeaCulpa> zhao: 要看都能看到
<MeaCulpa> joey64: tor自己编译咯
<MeaCulpa> joey64: tor没人相信binary的
<woju> 有的dns的数据，是不是你上什么网站dns都有记录？
<MeaCulpa> joey64: 真用Tor的人，会把身家姓名交给binary hoster?
<joey64> 习惯用vpn
<ofan_> joey64: 买吧
<ofan_> joey64: 9软妹币/月
<MeaCulpa> woju: 自己搭dns. hosts里写死貌似还是会发dns请求，据说
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 可以都封掉
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 总之GFW是一个不败的系统...
<joey64> ofan_: 给个链接，我看看
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 早晚的时
 * MeaCulpa GFW是一个DoS触发器，免疫一切攻击
<ofan_> joey64: 没链接，我自己搞的
<joey64> ipv6ç¿»
<zhao> 我对自由们之类  不太满意的就是总是关于轮子之类的信息太多了    总看潜移默化的被他们影响了
<ofan_> zhao: 用vpn
<MeaCulpa> zhao: 是啊，还是自己翻吧，那些傻X信不得
<joey64> ofan_: 你个山寨
<ofan_> joey64: ...
<ofan_> joey64:  MeaCulpa 是我的客户
<archl> 黑死了
<ofan_> joey64: 这里都是我的客户
<archl> ofan_ 是吗。。。你太可爱了
<ofan_> joey64: 有口碑的
<archl> ofan_ 宝宝
<ofan_> archl: 边儿玩且...
<joey64> ofan_: 你出卖了你客户了，哈哈
<ofan_> joey64: 这怎么叫出卖
 * MeaCulpa 电信20m FTTH完全没感觉...
<joey64> 现在用免费的，无介绍不知道稳定性如何
<archl> ofan_ 。。。你看了今天的google地图了吗。。。
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 挂bt试试
<ofan_> archl: 看了
<joey64> 你说是吧
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: ftth其实没什么意义
<ofan_> joey64: 免费的都不行
<ofan_> joey64: 我这稳定运行了半年了
<archl> ofan_ 现在我在windows下，要装 KDE 4.8了。
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 速度我无所谓的
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我只是注重ping
<ofan_> archl: ..
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 接专线
<archl> ofan_ 英文版windows装中文 KDE 4.8
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 买几个cdn
<ofan_> archl: 蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> e胖
<roylez> iGnome: e胖
<joey64> ofan_: 我曾经也想过自己做vpn服务
<archl> ofan_ 哇，要 3 GB 呢
<ofan_> http://www.google.com/intl/zh-CN/chrome/multitask.html
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ ti: Chrome 浏览器多任务模式
<ofan_> Who's David....
<ofan_> archl: ...你疼不
<archl> ofan_ 不
<archl> ofan_ 我最喜欢奇怪的新东西了
<ofan_> archl: 好吧，祝你早日康复
<archl> ofan_ 不，我要全世界都变我这样
<ofan_> archl: 祝你早日康复
<archl> ofan_ 首先要把你也变这样。
<joey64> vpn，
<ofan_> archl: 祝你早日康复
<archl> ofan_ 你已经逐步接近了
<ofan_> http://www.google.com/intl/zh-CN/chrome/multitask.html
<ofan_> archl: 看这个..
<ofan_> archl: Who's David，笑趴了..
<archl> ofan_ 我看到了，所以说你也接近了
<roylez> adam8157: 果然是无一miss  MeaCulpa
<joey64> 晕
<ofan_> joey64: 要么
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了? 把你kill了?
<ofan_> joey64: 7x24无间断，无速度流量限制
<MeaCulpa> wot
<joey64> 晕，给个测试帐号看看
<archl> ofan_ who is ofan？
<ofan_> joey64: 小窗了
<ofan_> archl: 祝你早日康复
<archl> ofan_ 嗯。你在和我说话。
<zer4tul> ofan_: 哇……真有测试帐号？
<zer4tul> ofan_: 是vpnpn
<archl> ofan_ 你说这台我出价到多少就一定能到手？ http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/320873361523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
<zer4tul> pn？
<kk> archl,啥网址y eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d�r
<zer4tul> ofan_: 是vpn？
<ofan_> zer4tul: 是的
<zer4tul> ofan_: 囧，有ssh没？
<ofan_> zer4tul: 有，ssh要给秘钥
<ofan_> archl: 真便宜
<zer4tul> ofan_: 嗯，这不错。同一个账户俩都可以用？
<ofan_> zer4tul: 可以
<archl> ofan_ ebay周日周六买东西便宜
<archl> ofan_ 或者零点之后
<waynewang> Debian的那个netinst.iso都安装哪些东东？
<woju> 听什么歌呢？
<waynewang> 安装过程中能不能断网？
<archl> ofan_  微软有个 cleartype tune 工具还可以用用
<woju> waynewang: 应该不能
<archl> ofan_ 用了之后可以像Linux一样发虚~
<archl> 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 可以先安装好再联网的。
<ofan_> archl: 2
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 安装后没有 X 和 gnome 的
<huntxu> ofan_: 價格
<adam8157> huntxu: 9/m
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 那安装过程上它就让我选择软件包
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 你已经安装了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 刀？
<adam8157> huntxu: 软妹币
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 刚选了几个软件包，正在连网下载呢
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 开机启动脚本和UDEV脚本问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369441 小弟，最近新装了一台ubuntu10.04的机器，但是在启动脚本上有一些不理解，在REDHAT上有inittab文件可以修改启动等级 但在ubuntu上没有这个文件，但在/etc/init/rcS.conf文件中似乎又支持该文件，于是自己创建一个inittab文件，修改了启动级别 但发现 …
<adam8157> huntxu: 然后我抽6软妹币
<huntxu> adam8157: 可惜我自己的yardvps不給力
<adam8157> 当广告费
<huntxu> adam8157: 你你你。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: goagent
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 是不是选择 桌面系统什么的
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 还有 SSH 系统什么的那里
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 嗯，还有什么SSH
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 对啊
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 那些其实如果你是最小化安装不需要的。
<ofan_> huntxu: 9rmb/m
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 到那里，如果不选择软件包的话，它已经安装了什么呢
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: base
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 基本操作系统
<ofan_> huntxu: yardvps很差，以前用过
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 我看官网上说这个netinst.iso只有base系统和installer
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 还有一个更小的40多M，只有installer
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 对
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 用 base 系统和 installer 的那个版本，因为如果只有 installer，那就完全不能不联网用了，限制性太强。
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 我喜欢干净的可以自定义的操作系统
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 我刚才好像给了一个 安装手册，那个需要从头到尾读一下。
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 要看你需要定制的程度。一般来说 base 是需要的。
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 对啊，所以我下载了一个190M的netinst.iso
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 可以。
 * archl 吃了pizza撑死了。。。
<archl> 现在越来越撑得感觉。
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 对，你给我的那个我看了一中等
<waynewang> 中午
<ofan_> archl: 祝你早日康复
<archl> 本来是以为要饿死了
<archl> ofan_ 你是bot吗
<ofan_> archl: 暴饮暴食很容易挂
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 那上 边说debian不是linux
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: Debian Linux 是 Linux 的一个 distro。Debian 除了可以是基于 Linux 内核外，还可以基于其他的，例如 kfreebsd
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 那我下载的这个是基于哪个内核呢，官网下载的netinst.iso，191M
<archl> ofan_ 对啊
<archl> ofan_ 就像野生动物一样
<namoamitabuddha> waynewang: 除非你特意点其他的，否则一般是 Linux
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 哦
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 擦，刚看了一下，还剩4个小时
<archl> of
<archl> ofan_ 算了，反正不是我用。。。
<waynewang> namoamitabuddha, 网速时好时坏，现在还剩半个小时，
<adam8157> waynewang: 还有一个5M的, 只有installer
<waynewang> adam8157, 那么小，我看官网的那个只有installer的有40M之大啊
<waynewang> adam8157, 要是安装过程中断网怎么办
<adam8157> waynewang: 断网就失败呗
<waynewang> adam8157, 要重新安装？
<adam8157> waynewang: 5M的是连installer要的环境都从网上临时down下来 你说呢?
<waynewang> 早知道就不选 那么多软件了，NND，现在要下好几个小时
<waynewang> adam8157, 哪里有那个5M的？
<adam8157> waynewang: http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Studenten Net Twente - Index of /debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<adam8157> waynewang: http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst 就是这里说的network boot
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Installing Debian GNU/Linux via the Internet
<archl> adam8157: 国内没有debian源吗？
<adam8157> archl: 有很多
<archl> adam8157: 其实如果让电信和网通各提供一个就够了不是。
<adam8157> archl: 联通 电信 教育网 ipv6... 有很多
<joey64> archl: 人多容易挂
<nyfair> bsd系统玩游戏效率怎么样？
<wzlxx> 网易的就不错
<waynewang> adam8157, 它那个超小光盘、USB碟是什么样的？
<adam8157> waynewang: 没听懂
<nyfair> 网易上周初挂过两天
<joey64> mini.iso
<archl> nyfair: debian的bsd速度不如linux、
<archl> nyfair: Linux玩游戏还是要特殊优化才好
<waynewang> adam8157, http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst 这个不是有三种安装方式吗   1、小容量安装光盘  2、超小光盘、USB碟  3、网络开机
<archl> nyfair: 没有为游戏优化的发行版，很意外额
<adam8157> waynewang: 就是那个businesscard
<adam8157> waynewang: 我locale是en_US, 没注意它这么翻译
<waynewang> adam8157, 我用191M的那个netinst.iso安装时如果不选安装任何软件的话，就只有一个Base系统，里边有apt-get了吗？
<adam8157> waynewang: 有
<waynewang> adam8157, 还有什么
<adam8157> waynewang: 你觉得你这问题问得正常么....
<waynewang> adam8157,  呵呵
<waynewang> adam8157, 它就是只有一些系统运行必须的软件 ，然后我就可以自己安装别的，有比如听歌之类的软件没？
<adam8157> waynewang: 没有
<waynewang> adam8157, 没有就好，我喜欢
<adam8157> waynewang: 只有基本系统
<adam8157> waynewang: 内核option用priority=low打开expert模式
<waynewang> adam8157, 1200个包只下载了420个了
<nyfair> archl: 这有啥意外的，opengl比起dx就是渣渣，linux上的opengl比windows上还渣渣
<adam8157> waynewang: 用的哪里的源?
<archl> nyfair: 是么。。。
<archl> nyfair: 我看来一向是dx是渣渣。。。
<waynewang> adam8157, 中国的 ，，，什么     .geek.com  的那个
<archl> nyfair: 连水面都做不好
<adam8157> waynewang: 满速了?
<waynewang> adam8157, 我选  了中国，它就给我提供了三个源，就选 了一个
<waynewang> adam8157, 可以是宿舍网速不好，最近4M的网线，用迅雷才100K
<waynewang> adam8157, 可能是
<waynewang> 500个了
<Tommy_Cao> The program 'gem' can be found in the following packages:
<Tommy_Cao>  * rubygems1.8 (You will have to enable component called 'universe')
<Tommy_Cao>  * rubygems1.9.1 (You will have to enable component called 'universe')
<Tommy_Cao> Try: apt-get install <selected package>
<Tommy_Cao> 这个怎么回事啊
<huntxu> 1200個包... = =
<Tommy_Cao> The program 'gem' can be found in the following packages:
<roylez> huntxu: 搞神马飞机呢，胡子君
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡子假期干啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 回廣州陪老婆
<huntxu> roylez: 沒搞啥啊...
<roylez> huntxu: bs
<waynewang> 就选 了个桌面，SSH，还有个基本系统工具，就1200个包
<roylez> huntxu: 把钱都送给跑马的了
<huntxu> pacman -Qq|wc -l
<huntxu> 375
<huntxu> roylez: 唔
<Tommy_Cao> roylez, http://pastebin.com/2L5x9Dsh
<Tommy_Cao> roylez, 可能解决？
<roylez> adam8157: 这个是愚人节新闻么 http://cnbeta.com/articles/180363.htm
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: Adobe发布最后一个Linux版Flash播放器_Adobe_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> roylez: 不是, 这个消息昨天就有
<roylez> adam8157: o
<roylez> adam8157: 死掉拉倒
<roylez> Tommy_Cao: ruby装了？
<adam8157> roylez: 它赶紧死掉吧
<Tommy_Cao> roylez, 装不上
<roylez> Tommy_Cao: ruby怎么可能装不上
<adam8157> roylez: 我们房东给我发邮件, 附上了费用的明细, 百分比, 柱状图和饼状图...
<waynewang> 。。。
<Tommy_Cao> roylez, apt-get install rubygems1.8   rubygems1.8 is already the newest version.
<roylez> adam8157: 你那个雌性房东？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<Tommy_Cao> roylez, 安装过了
<roylez> Tommy_Cao: 那还操什么心
<huntxu> adam8157: 轉發來看看
<Tommy_Cao> roylez, 但是gem install mysql时会提示那个
<adam8157> huntxu: 行 我消下名字先
<Tommy_Cao> roylez, 二选一啊，不知道怎么选
<roylez> Tommy_Cao: 不懂，没遇到过
<zlei> 是不是说btrfs写不是即时的.
<joey64> waynewang: Japan的源比较好，速度快
<zlei> gebjgd: 你在吗
<zlei> gebjgd: btrfs 写操作是不是说不是即时的
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu http://imagebin.org/206266
<waynewang> joerh99, 是吗，一会弄一下，谢谢
<roylez> adam8157: 母温拿。office最新版，精确到小数点后三位
<waynewang> adam8157, 最后边那个是房东？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<adam8157> waynewang: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<waynewang> 她需要缴纳的费用是负的
<adam8157> waynewang: 因为垫付了
<waynewang> 是另外三个的合
<nyfair> kk: 笨bot
<kk> nyfair, 我知道你是什么我  ㍧ 
<waynewang> adam8157, 。。。
<waynewang> 周末大家都在家，怎么不出去玩
<adam8157> waynewang: 今天是工作日啊...
<waynewang> 日
<waynewang> adam8157, 是啊，呵呵
<waynewang> 这个房间算是国内比较活跃的了吧，100多人了
<waynewang> tw那个60人
<waynewang> 说昨天攻击13根的那个怎么也没有动作，有什么新闻吗？
 * Yashira 晕倒
<joey64> Hello everybody ,I'm back
<Yashira> joey64:hi!
<joey64> 哪个发行版大家觉得最精简，不要说最小化安装什么的
<palomino|working> lfs
<alvin_rxg> tinycore
<alvin_rxg> gnome 4.0 beta.. =.=  http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07183
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Development Release: GNOME 4.0 Beta (DistroWatch.com News)
<joey64> 这两个我都喜欢
<alvin_rxg> GNOME 4 - the Swiss Army Knife
<huntxu> 愚人節吧
<joey64> tinycore在我的128mb内存卡上都能用
<joey64> 我也觉得
<alvin_rxg> 真是愚人節？ http://i.imgur.com/BWQZ6.png
<Yashira> 请问有谁用过这个主题吗？http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%C1%E3%BC%D2%B5%B7%B5%B0%BE%AB%C1%E9/pic/item/f0d295440ffd38198694730a.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 好像是 fvwm 的某個
<Yashira> alvin_rxg 你？确定吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不確定。但很像
<Yashira> alvin_rxg:哦！谢谢啊。
<alvin_rxg> Yashira: 還是不一樣的 http://www.fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/Axelle-Apvrille-1024x640/screenshot.png
<Yashira> alvin_rxg:哦！谢谢啊。明白了！
<ab98jkb33_l> 请问C语言中有 _ 这个函数吗？
<Patrick_DJ> 你应该弄个这个 me.alipay.com
<ab98jkb33_l> 我在eog 的代码里面见到了这个 http://paste.ubuntu.com/909792/  , 不知道字符串前面加下划线是什么意思
<alvin_rxg> Yashira: http://www.hackerboard.de/habo-lounge/37547-stirb-langsam-4-0-a.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Stirb langsam 4.0
<alvin_rxg> Yashira: 名稱是 die hard
<alvin_rxg> Yashira: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Die+Hard+4.0+GTK+theme?content=84355
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Die Hard 4.0 GTK theme GNOME-Look.org
<alvin_rxg> Yashira: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Die+Hard+4.0+-+Matthew+Farrel%27s+theme+%28E?content=66714
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> imba google image search !
<Yashira> alvin_rxg:厉害！
<Yashira> alvin_rxg:辛苦你了！非常感谢。
<alvin_rxg> :)
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Gentoo 12.1 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369446 http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07182 统计信息: 发表于 由 麦斯特 — 2012-04-01 15:41
<wzlxx> kk:
<kk> wzlxx, 休息一下...  ㍨ 
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<wzlxx> kk: 我发现是找不到合适的回答的时候就要休息，哈哈，是不是？
<palomino|working> = =#
<palomino|working> 主席你暴力倾向阿
<roylez> palomino|working: 必须啊，跟你打招呼，你没一次老实的，不如先给一拳
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 我从来都是很友好的爱抚你阿
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> wzlxx, 休息一下...  ㍨ 
<lalala> jiong
<tenzu> 主席打破马
<iGnome> nnnd 浪费1w多，一个专利打回来了。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你不如把1W给我啊
<roylez> iGnome: 嚎神
<roylez> iGnome: 米国专利？
<iGnome> 怪代办的，居然前期检索没找到。
<iGnome> 发明的，无所谓哪国的啊。全部要检索的啊。
<roylez> iGnome: 18摸弄专利不出钱还得银子
<iGnome> 啥不出钱
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: 能不能把你那个 bot 的自动回答别人问题功能给关掉？
<roylez> iGnome: 员工不出钱。公司有专门的专利律师
<iGnome> 本来我这不存在问题的。怪破代办的。
<huntxu> iGnome: 壕神
<iGnome> 头次被打回
<huntxu> iGnome: 神你手上有多少專利
<iGnome> 3+2
<jiero> o.o
<iGnome> -1了。
<iGnome> 3+1
<jiero> 还有减少的习惯？
<jiero> 卖掉了？
<jiero> Cherrot: 萝卜好
<tenzu> 专利神
<Cherrot> jiero: 好啊~ 好久不见啦
<iGnome> 打袋鼠
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席好哟
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。连你都打袋鼠，袋鼠多可怜
<tenzu> Cherrot: 要说主席万岁
<lalallal> 泡
<iGnome> 你补我1w，就不打。
<Cherrot> tenzu: soga....
<iGnome> nnnnd 今天4-1，不会有人骗我吧。
 * Cherrot 怎么感觉论坛里自己能解决的问题越来越少了哦。。。
<iGnome> 死审查员
<roylez> Cherrot: 你又来了呢
<tenzu> Cherrot: 直接问神就行了, 他什么都会
<jiero> Cherrot: 说明你可以退出了
<iGnome> Cherrot: 现在问题少嘛
<OTiux> .oicebot help
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席万岁~
<OTiux> 测试机器人，我是不是白痴
<jiero> roylez:  主席来抱抱
<OTiux> .oicebot off
<OTiux> 似乎……
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈 现在有点固步自封的感觉， 平常基本接触不到Linux了，一直在Java身边转
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: 机器人并不是关了还会说话，是有其他人手动开了，才会说话的
<Cherrot> jiero: 我记得你说过一个月后再来的哦
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: 它默认是关着的，嗯。
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: 就是是否性问题会自动回答
<iGnome> 昨天我在目录下搜索到一个mtr的命令，居然没听人提过？ roylez
<jiero> Cherrot: 每次重启自动登录
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: 不知道是代码 bug 还是啥
<huntxu> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: 开着的情况下才会呢··
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: 测试下
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot off
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: off的情况下不会··
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: 我是不是白痴
<OTiux> 我是不是呆子
<iGnome> .
<OTiux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: 稍等，我先从 ignore 扔出去
<OTiux> 我是不是没大脑
 * Oicebot 对OTiux说：啥？没听清。
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: 我刚才遇到过一次。
<OTiux> .oicebot off
<Cherrot> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: 我刚看了记录，你那次是因为 adam8157 开了没关&……
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot off
<iGnome> +q
<lalallal> 囧
<Cherrot> .oicebot on
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: 算了，不争执了，我还是自动把它 ignore
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Cherrot> oicebot off
<namoamitabuddha> 好了，没了。
<Cherrot> oicebot off
 * Cherrot 不好玩
 * OTiux 考虑加个180秒自动关闭
<OTiux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: ruby?
<OTiux> .oicebot dance OT
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 OT 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<OTiux> .oicebot off
<kk> Oicebot: .. ..
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: mIRC Script...
<huntxu> .oicebot help
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: 那个支持 ssl 的是吧
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 小白表示：playonlinux太赞了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369448 这两天闲来无事，想来wine个游戏玩玩。也参考了好多坛子里的帖子，当然个人能力问题，好几个想wine的游戏都木办法用，悲催个。 唯一一个wine得比成功的游戏：双星物语2，卡着卡着声音卡没了，时间长点就不流畅 （当然之前也wine过IE7 …
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
<huntxu> 這也叫幫助...
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
<kk> alvin_rxg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OTiux> ...
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: 这一定是bug!
 * OTiux 跑去修改
<Cherrot> .oicebot help
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: 你给每个人设置一个 mutex
<huntxu> lol，被kk給幹了
<mosesofmason> .oicebot ?
<Cherrot> .oicebot dance
<iGnome> 死2个bot
<mosesofmason> O_o
 * Cherrot 神威武啊
<huntxu> 貌似kk會回來復仇的不是嘛？
<namoamitabuddha> iGnome: kk 是谁写的？
<huntxu> 還是deop會復仇
<iGnome> sevk
<namoamitabuddha> 那人不在的是吧
<iGnome> 破bot。我的bot权限更高级。 lol
<huntxu> 神當年還有個iphone哦
<huntxu> lol
<alvin_rxg> :/
<tenzu> 水牛这是要闹哪样?
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: 额，增加了一个180秒后自动把自己关闭……
<OTiux> namoamitabuddha: 还有就是不在频道显示“开始唠叨”
<OTiux> .oicebot on
<alvin_rxg> .help
<OTiux> .oicebot off
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
<iGnome> huntxu: 你都知道，你们全家都知道
<iGnome> alvin_rxg。你干嘛。又开了玩
<alvin_rxg> x)
<OTiux> iGnome: 现在不会在频道提示开始唠叨了
<namoamitabuddha> OTiux: privmsg?
<alvin_rxg> notice
<Cherrot> iGnome: mtr这个命令好棒啊， 我记得还有个命令可以知道主机名对应的所有IP的，你记得么
 * tenzu 看见了袜子
<iGnome> Cherrot: 不知道。这mtr是昨天find出来的
<roylez> tenzu: ...袜子和妹子就差那么一点
<iGnome> 那是小苏苏
<iGnome> roylez: 你的袜子呢
 * tenzu 的目光再次转向wzssyqa
<NoIE> 有人吗？
<roylez> iGnome: 前天都洗掉了
<jiero> NoIE: 不要你的鼠标了，丢掉吧。
<NoIE> 请问，国航和其他航空公司的服务到底差多少？
<jiero> NoIE: 用国泰的，食物不同
<iGnome> roylez: 说那差一点的
<jiero> roylez: 不要洗啊。
<jiero> roylez: 每天换一双
<iGnome> 主席洗妹子。
<jiero> roylez: 然后处理掉
<iGnome> 癖好
<jiero> iGnome: 你的袜子呢？
 * Cherrot 主席是居家型的
<roylez> Cherrot: 我想活剐了你
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<iGnome> 穿着。我的袜子是真袜子啊。乐乐的才是混淆的啊。 jiero
<Cherrot> roylez: 额……
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<iGnome> 引申下：乐乐的袜子，露2点。 :D
<iGnome> 引申下：乐乐的袜子，露2点。 :D
<roylez> iGnome: 还玩
<iGnome> 居然急了。 lol
<iGnome> 赔钱。 nnnnd
<roylez> iGnome: ......
<iGnome> 今天的损失，该你赔钱。
<roylez> iGnome: 把你的妹子介绍给我，我把我的袜子给你。公平了
<iGnome> 你的破袜子。。
<roylez> iGnome: 我的袜子才没有破亮点的。最多破一点
<iGnome> 明明是破了2点好不
<roylez> iGnome: 总之你拿妹子来换
<iGnome> 这下绕不清楚了吧。 :D
<OTiux> @@
<OTiux> 胸暴的裸衣雷姊又在大开杀戒
<iGnome> tenzu: 你发啥哦。啥好事？
<roylez> OTiux: 警告
 * OTiux 迷惑地望着你，好奇地眨着眼睛。
<NoIE> 请问，北京到法兰克福，经过香港中转，3700元，贵吗？
<iGnome> 出差还是到票？
<NoIE> 到票？导票？
<iGnome> 我的rapoo鼠标，估计快完蛋了。
<iGnome> 关机
<roylez> tenzu: 神又遁了
<Cherrot> roylez: 好奇一下哦 你在论坛ID是哪个啊？
<Colin-shzsc> 我那鼠标居然滚轮表层烂掉了
<roylez> Cherrot: roylez
<tenzu> roylez: 神来去无踪
<roylez> tenzu: 居然还没有下班的提示。都5点了
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 刚5点
 * Cherrot 原来大家都在等待放假啊
<palomino|working> 人心思变
<palomino|working> 唉，人心散了，队伍不好带阿
<Cherrot> 话说我策反的几个linuxer都叛逃回Win7了 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 策反？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 给他们强推Ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 这个不叛逃概率很小吧，因为 Ubuntu 没用。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 结果现在用git的必修课就是换行符啊换行符……
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 咋个没用，Linux的环境在了一切都好说
<roylez> palomino|working: http://baike.baidu.com/view/5347280.html?fromTaglist
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 童子蛋_百度百科
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 问题在于，他们认为 Ubuntu 是一个 new env，要换过去必须要有强大的实用价值。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 在他们接触的绝大多数东西，Ubuntu 对 Windows 7 没有优势。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 他们都是学软件的，实用价值不必言说，只是懒得折腾了而已。 总结起来就是，独立解决问题的能力欠缺一些
<hamo> roylez: .
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我觉得推广 Linux 比较困难，还是推广 vim 或 emacs 可能性稍大。
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 还记得 stream 么
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 这个我都用不起来。。。我是做Java的，没了IDE生存很困难。。
<cleamoon_> namoamitabuddha, 关键是没游戏
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: Windows 下的 eclipse 不行？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 当然可以啊，开发环境不受平台限制，但一起开发就有好多麻烦需要解决，git就是其中之一。。。  BTW，我偏爱netbeans :D
<Cherrot> 不知有没有人和我一样，向github push速度很快（500K/S），但clone或pull的速度难以忍受（10K/S）？
<nyfair> 干嘛策反windows党，win7不是很好用么
<Cherrot> nyfair: 身边就我一个人用Linux太没意思了。。。
<Cherrot> nyfair: 比我高两级的一个师兄是linux的，emacs党，去了百度
 * nyfair 表示linux对于我就是每个周末用一次pacman -Syu，然后重启换win7
<jyfl987> 一句话证明读过四大名著：“宝哥哥，你的如意金箍棒真让俺铁牛乐不思蜀啊！”
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求教 如何清理ubuntu11.10的主面板的最近打开的图片和文件的记录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369460 我在网上找了许多，是11.04的 试着删除 但每次都说没有zeitgeist 这个文件夹 是不是10 和 04版的也不样？ 知道的告诉我下 ，我找了好长时间也米也没找到有用的办法 拜谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 england5 …
<jyfl987> nyfair: 原来百度老收emacser 难怪搜索这么慢也没人改进
<nyfair> jyfl987: hamo用什么？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: emacs 慢？
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: emacs巨慢
<jyfl987> nyfair: hamo大概也是emacer
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 那 vim 呢？
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 很慢
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 比vi慢 不一定比vim慢 这个我是有所感触的
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 用 vi 的是老手吧
<jyfl987> 所以我说到今天 哪里有用vi的 vim都是emacs way 搞这种好多功能 可以随便script扩展而已
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 用vi有点折腾自己
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: vim script 很多都是搞编辑的，而 el 很多不是。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 还有问下，emacs 慢能证明 lisp 慢？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 哪里 vim又不是之支持自带的script 他也支持perl python lua 我就用过一个人用python写的xmpp插件
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不能吧
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: lisp慢么？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我看到网上有人这样说，什么”lisp 的效率么，你看看 emacs 就知道了“，我觉得很奇怪
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 只是个玩笑而已吧
<jyfl987> “妈，你老人家去买瓶酱油，怎么才回来？” “没办法，街上学雷锋的人太多！就门口那个红绿灯路口，我被扶过了18个来回，刚过来，又被送回对面！” “那您是怎么回来的？ ” “我实在走不动了，不小心摔倒在地。结果排队等扶我的人一下全散了，我这才一路狂奔回来。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我知道，问题是，大多数人用 vim-script 来编辑吧，而 el 很多不是用来编辑的而已。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这都是历史原因没办法 就像每个严肃的javascript教程都要在开头强调javascript和java没关系一样 没办法
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: vim除了那个buf不支持点阵 跟emacs还有啥区别？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我用的 slimv 就是 python 写的插件，不过是用来帮助调试 lisp 用的。
<Zypeh> lisp 是配 perl 的
<jyfl987> 有一天下班没回家，失踪了。没有亲戚朋友同学同事知道你在哪里，毫无线索。报警仅被礼节性登记。直到有天突然警察给你家人送来一包骨灰，说你因＂危害国家安全＂被拘捕，期间突发心源性疾病死亡，天热不便保留尸体，政府就给烧了。这不是童话，这就是刑诉法修正案。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 好无趣 所以干脆搞个vm好了 这个vm管 input 和 output不行了 随你想用lisp做脚本还是vim script做脚本
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 啥意思
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是用 lisp 做脚本啊
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 初学者，关于GTK2.0+中绘画区绘画文字的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369461 这几天一直在绘图区绘画问题这块上找方法，说用pango，但是在网上又找不到教程一类的东西。。。 求详细指导啊各位～～！！ BY THE WAY：我的库里少了个init.h文件，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 j289315973 — 2012-04-01 17:21
<Zypeh> 有谁知道类似这货的gtk 主题啊？http://th04.deviantart.net/fs46/PRE/f/2009/207/5/1/fukation_wip_fvwm___gtk2_by_pebcak.png
<wzlxx``> 果断下班
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 用vm上的机器码好了 你单独选择任何一个语言都会被人骂的 所以你看现在的语言支持是越做越多 你不如干脆定义个vm 提供个cc能够把各种语言编译到你平台上不就成了
<wzlxx> 长大7天的班终于结束了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你是说设计 vim?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 编译成 microcode?
<ugoub> 急！grep放回的文件名带空格，如果sed和grep一起用便无法识别带空格的结果，怎么将结果中空格换为\空格？
<ugoub> 放回-》返回
<MaskRay> www.google.cn/landing/shuixia/ 是啥
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google 水下搜索 (@ google.cn)
<ugoub> 愚人节礼物
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你是怎么理解那个什么 fix( (0:) . scanl + ) 什么的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: scanl + 1
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我是说 设计个vm 他有自己的machine code 他有特定几个寄存器 他有一个唯一的 双缓冲的framebuffer 以及一个唯一的输入接口
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 理解还是不深刻
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 其他的 功能 你想做成vim 还是emacs 就自己编译好了 编译成 vim.rom/emacs.rom 启动vim的时候 vm_ctl --load vim.rom
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 对了 还要支持对外部文件系统的访问 就这些
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 可以看看 smalltalk
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我在看 http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-24.html#%_sec_3.5.3
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<jiero> 放假？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 是么 你先说下
<jiero> 我也等待。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你看那个 streams as signals 什么的
<jiero> 快放假了
<jiero> roylez: lol
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那种图，我没看出有多少直观
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 学过 Caml 么
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 看不懂。看过一点 OCaml
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://caml.inria.fr/pub/docs/manual-ocaml/manual004.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y The module system
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: signatures 不明白
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何在WIN7下全新安装Ubuntu12.04 中文定制版 每日构建 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369463 我试过ULTRA ISO的制作启动U盘 ，但是失败了 想刻录光盘但是光盘体积不够(700<712) 用EASYBCD制作ISO启动项也失败了 求助 我该怎么装呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzhms — 2012-04-01 17:35
<ugoub> DVD
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那ref让我长见识了，我第一次知道 skew-heap。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 最近怎么都不见你来
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你是拿 common lisp 做 shell 的么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 当然没有咯
 * cfy 装clozure cl-1.8中
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 比如 Int -> Bool 就是 signature，OCaml 里用 duck typing 来实现 subclassing。两个类只要向外界暴露支持的借口完全一致就可以互换
<soundz> 跪问一个问题...为嘛我用笔记本自带的网卡做热点，然后设置好无线网络ad-hoc之后，一旦笔记本链接这个网络就会自动断开，根本没法建立啊。。。
<cfy> soundz: 你说的是win系统么？
<soundz> 不是，ubuntu11.10
<soundz> win7可以的，共享网络给手机
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 上次听说老外用 common lisp 做 shell
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 高深。
<namoamitabuddha> soundz: 一个网卡只能连一个无线网络。
<soundz> 恩，我现在是在用有线网络上网，然后想让笔记本的无线网卡制作一个无线热点出来给手机共享上网。然后点击建立新网络之后添加的那个网络刚开启就断掉了
<namoamitabuddha> soundz: 建立好之后直接用手机连
<soundz> 刚建立就立马提示你网络断开了，然后手机搜不到的
<cnhezhong> 我怎么不能浏览ppurl.com了呢
<namoamitabuddha> soundz: 建立之后不需要自己连上的
<namoamitabuddha> soundz: 还有要共享互联网
<soundz> 恩，我选择的与其他计算机共享
<namoamitabuddha> soundz: 你最好找一个 manual
<namoamitabuddha> soundz: 好像是 bug，你看下
<namoamitabuddha> soundz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64494/wired-connection-shared-with-other-computers-connects-then-disconnects-in-11-10
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: bug - Wired Connection shared with other computers connects then disconnects in 11.10 nm-applet - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: module 相当于一个 namespace?
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 是。OCaml 的 module system 异常灵活(Haskell 没)，还有它的 Functor 概念也和 Haskell 不一样(我没理解)
<soundz> namoamitabuddha: thanks,按照那个帖子edit里的方法解决了
<namoamitabuddha> soundz: 估计 12.04 应该能解决这个问题了。
<MaskRay> cfy: jyfl987: vm 的概念 smalltalk 所做的工作是开创性的，smalltalk 也是像 lisp machine 那样的，操作系统。有人玩笑说乔布斯不理解 smalltalk 精髓，只学到了 smalltalk 图形界面（这个和 尽管没抄到精髓，却也够用了 倒是很像）
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 球大神帮帮我，三星R428 笔记本在ubuntu11.10 下不能调节屏幕亮度。FN不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369466 显卡是独显，系统设置 电源里面不能设置亮度，FN键同样没用，该怎么弄，求帮忙 xorg.conf文件像网上说的改了，还是没用 统计信息: 发表于 由 TMS320 — 2012-04-01 17:55
<cleamoon> i.imgur.com/jIwi0.jpg
<jyfl987> MaskRay: vm多了去了
<XiaoQing> jyfl987: hi~
<XiaoQing> adam8157 放假啦~~~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: bravo!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你认识这人？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我老乡
<jyfl987> 难怪 我既不起来了
<hamo> adam8157 归位了？
<adam8157> hamo: . 在家
<adam8157> jyfl987: maya
<XiaoQing> jyfl987: 囧 你还发过一张你站在蓝屏前的照片
<hamo> adam8157 又翘班...
<jyfl987> 这么多人 我哪里能个个都记得
<adam8157> hamo: 啥叫"又"...
<XiaoQing> ofan~~~
<XiaoQing> jyfl987: 好吧 我就记得你~
<Yashira> goddbye!
<zer4tul> adam8157: 看来你总翘班
<adam8157> zer4tul: ...
<NoIE> 有人用 google 地图吗？
<NoIE> 今天的 google 地图可以切换成上个世纪的日式rpg游戏的画面。
<XiaoQing> adam8157 吃饭咯~
<XiaoQing> 蚬子~~
<XiaoQing> 哈汤~
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 滩涂上那种长条状的贝类?
<fvw> wayne_wang: 碟中碟4 一般
<wayne_wang> fvw 真的假的，我还没看呢
<fvw> wayne_wang: 不好看
<fvw> wayne_wang: 无新意
<NoIE> 今天有人用谷歌地图了吗？
<fvw> NoIE: you
<wayne_wang> fvw, 。。。
<NoIE> fvw: 注意到今天的谷歌地图可以切换到rpg风格了吗？
<fvw> NoIE: 路探
<NoIE> fvw: 如果里面能显示几个 npc 就更完美了。
<erasin> 如果能够联机帐号就好了
<fvw> NoIE: google 最折腾
<fvw> mac最商人
<erasin> 如果再来几个技能就好了
<erasin> 再添些装备
<NoIE> 我似乎在伦敦里看到一个穿灰袍的。
<zer4tul> fvw: 基本没剧情
<NoIE> 在纽约可以看到自由女神像，在巴黎可以看到凯旋门、埃菲尔铁塔，在 madeleine 和 2nd arr 之间为什么有两个 npc ？
<yall> ls
<fvw> zer4tul: 推荐下其他
<bruce_oy> 晚上要给局方安装环境，又得加班，悲催啊。
<bruce_oy> 大家在linux配置tomcat，最大能处理多少个并发请求？
<XiaoQing> adam8157 orz 你不会不知道蚬子吧。。  就是蛤蜊啊
<XiaoQing> adam8157 哈汤懂么。。。。  就是喝手擀面
<XiaoQing> waynewang: 哟~
<adam8157> maya: 懂了
<maya> adam8157 吃啦~
<adam8157> maya: 我不大知道叫啥 就知道吃
<maya> 哈哈  好吧。。
<maya> 乃是吃货
<adam8157> ...
<cnhezhong> 你们的ppurl.com的首页能打开么，我是打不开了，但是有的页面可以打开。
<bearzk> cnhezhong: 403 forbidden
<cnhezhong> bearzk: 我也是
<cnhezhong> bearzk: 但是其他的页面可以打开
<zer4tul> fvw: 暂时木有
<cnhezhong> bearzk: http://www.ppurl.com/forum可以打开，不知道为何
<kk> cnhezhong,啥网址y 皮皮书屋 » 分享电子书
<bearzk> 不懂了 网站问题吧
<waynewang> CF了
<imtxc> 我连evernote都打不开
<bearzk> evernote ok
<bearzk> imtxc:
<imtxc> bearzk: what?
<bearzk> imtxc: 我这可以打开evernote
<imtxc> bearzk: 应该是我网络的原因 唉 就有道笔记吧
<bearzk> imtxc: )
<imtxc> bearzk: 或者本地写,用dropbox同步?
<LeithWong> ／quit happy happy holiday
<bruce_oy> nick redhatlinux10
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 当系统断网以后，自动运行一个指定的shell脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369470 自重升级到ubuntu 11.10后 系统总是无故掉线， 试了好多方法也没有解决方法 最后只有一个最笨的方法 就是用shell脚本手动重连 可是，系统的掉线是随机的 我并不知道它将在什么时候掉线 我希望一个脚本能在系统断网以后 …
<redhatlinux10> kk: 你还不如在坛子里发帖子，这里冷清的很，并且水的很。
<kk> redhatlinux10, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<xiaomo> kk 是机器人好不好`
<sulit> 愚人节好
<kk> xiaomo, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<sulit> 谁讲两个乐事？
<xiaomo> 这年代还有什么事是值得乐的。。
<sulit> 你们都老了，没点情趣
<xiaomo> 恩。老了。
<cleamoon> 突然想到要是让kk把自己给禁言了会怎么样~反正5行就死
<xiaomo> 情趣是神马`
<cleamoon> kk, kk kk kk kk
<sulit> xiaomo: 乐趣，加上乐的情调
<kk> cleamoon, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<sulit> xiaomo: 老了
<maya> redhatlinux10: 水水更健康嘛~
<maya> redhatlinux10: 我们这种什么都不会的也只能水水了~
<sulit> kk: hello
<xiaomo> 原来情趣是情调+乐趣。 我懂为什么有些人喜欢放音乐XX了。。哎，我猥琐我有罪
<kk> sulit, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<cleamoon> 来来来，5个人一起和kk说话
<cleamoon> kk, hello
<cleamoon> kk, hello
<cleamoon> kk, hello
<cleamoon> kk, hello
<cleamoon> kk, hello
<cleamoon> kk, hello
<sulit> kk: hello
<fvw> cleamoon: 算了把
<sulit> kk: hello
<xiaomo> 一会自己就被禁了
<cleamoon> fvw, 有趣呀
<kk> cleamoon, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<cleamoon> fvw, 情趣
<fvw> cleamoon: 无趣
<cleamoon> kk反应好慢...
<sulit> kk: fuck！
<sulit> kk: 俺错了
<cnhezhong> kk是人啊还是机器呢
<sulit> 机器
<kk> sulit, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<sulit> 你陪他一晚上，他都不累
<cnhezhong> sulit: 那是谁管理着呢
<sulit> cnhezhong: 俺也不知道，前面那几个就是吧
<sulit> adam8157
<cnhezhong> sulit: 那就是ChanServ在管理了
<sulit> 俺不是太清楚，俺没想在这儿混
<sulit> 就不惦记管理员
<cnhezhong> sulit: 哈哈
<cnhezhong> sulit: 有理想，有文化，还要有秩序
<sulit> cnhezhong: 作为新时代的2B青年，没敢多想
<cnhezhong> sulit: 也是阿
<sulit> cnhezhong: 俺认为这只是技术交流的平台，其他都次要
<cnhezhong> sulit: 聊天的较多，技术交流次之。
<sulit> cnhezhong: 说啥都行，你大概没感觉，kk把那写新贴往这一贴，立刻好些人就去看了
<cnhezhong> su
<cnhezhong> sulit: 是阿，我是小白阿
<sulit> cnhezhong: 我也差不多，觉得需要提升，还得过好些坎
<sulit> cnhezhong: 我觉得我整天在追求一些虚的东西
<cnhezhong> sulit: 何解？虚的，说来听听。
<sulit> cnhezhong: 技术不见长
<cnhezhong> sulit: 都一样，我也是在bash和python之间徘徊
<sulit> cnhezhong: 整天就是在linux下试各种软件，学着如何好玩
<cnhezhong> sulit: 人都有懒惰之心。总是因为外在的事情干扰到自己。
<cnhezhong> sulit: 你用的是ubuntu么
<sulit> cnhezhong: 我那天看一个扫雷源代码，都看不懂
<weirdxc> hi,everyone
<cnhezhong> sulit: 你有基础么
<sulit> cnhezhong: 没，用的ubuntu
<Yashira> 大家好！请问谁在APU【A6】上装过Fedora吗？
<sulit> cnhezhong: 不过我试过各种系统
<andyhou> 哇，怎么天天有人在讨论python
<weirdxc> 请问怎么把chatzilla的用户栏调到右边？
<cnhezhong> sulit: 有一个能用就行。
<sulit> cnhezhong: freebsd，那个saloris，还是啥的，玩多了，觉得该学点什么了
<andyhou> sulit: 扫雷的代码在哪下载
<cnhezhong> sulit: 我装着红旗linux，但也不想用它
<sulit> cnhezhong: google一下，一大片
<cnhezhong> sulit: ubuntu现在是我常用的。
<sulit> 官方也有
<cnhezhong> sulit: bash会么
<sulit> cnhezhong: 会一点
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 宣传到位了。应该说python被认为是比较简单的。
<cnhezhong> sulit: 那python呢
<sulit> cnhezhong: 用bash写过播放音乐的东西
<fvw> hh
<cnhezhong> sulit: 可以这么说：革命尚未成功，同志还需努力。
<sulit> cnhezhong: 播放一个文件夹里的多有歌，加了气泡效果
<sulit> cnhezhong: 还需狠狠的努力啊
<cnhezhong> sulit: 把那个脚本文件发给我，我看看我的水平
<sulit> cnhezhong: 你邮箱
<cnhezhong> sulit: shandong001@msn.com
<cnhezhong> sulit: 我最近在学习python，但自制力还是差差啊，就看连续剧了
<weirdxc> 为毛ChinaNet不能下东西，啥破网络
<imtxc> xmind免费版不能导出PDF啊原来.
<cnhezhong> imtxc: 没觉得xmind在日常中有什么用途，反而gnote在用。
<sulit> cnhezhong: 我到不看那些，我发现我是个测试癖，啥东西都想玩玩
<imtxc> cnhezhong: 就是玩儿
<woju> 好无聊
<sulit> cnhezhong: 最后啥也学不到
<woju> 不想看电影电视剧动画片，也不想玩游戏
<cnhezhong> sulit: 不太明白你处在什么阶段。说实在的，mswindows下软件更多一些
<cnhezhong> woju: 那就是肯定很无聊了
<sulit> cnhezhong: 等俺几分钟
<weirdxc> .Oicebot on
<weirdxc> jrrp
<weirdxc> jrrp
<woju> cnhezhong: 是阿，唉，不知道做什么好。
<weirdxc> ?
<woju> 贱人人品
<weirdxc> !rppk
<cnhezhong> woju: 我无聊的时候就看看黄片了。然后会更无聊。
<woju> cnhezhong: 毛片没意思哦
<weirdxc> 这是毛意思
<weirdxc> !4w
<cnhezhong> woju: 也就是看连续剧，和聊天来排解了
<woju> cnhezhong: 我上网基本上是聊天
<woju> 灌水发贴
<Yashira> 你为生活犯愁吗？
<woju> 当然犯愁，哪个不为生活犯愁，包括富人
<zlei> 有没有人能推荐一个代替dmenu的软件
<Yashira> wuju:那你现在是自己挣钱养家养自己？还是富二代类型？
<woju> Yashira: 不是富二代
<Yashira> woju:那你生活压力大？经济压力重？
<weirdxc> .Oicebot shoot woju
<woju> Yashira: 压力大阿，担心将来上工地谋生，我不会编程
<Yashira> woju:上工地和编程有啥关联啊？你是计算机系学生？
<weirdxc> Oicebot: 你傻了？
<cnhezhong> 嘿嘿
<woju> Yashira: 不是学生，得病了在家里修养
<weirdxc> Oicebot: 被禁言了？
<cnhezhong> woju: 搞python吧
<cnhezhong> woju: 反正也没事做
<woju> Yashira: 再过几年再出门找工作做事
<woju> cnhezhong: 学不进去
<cnhezhong> woju: 看不懂还是不想学？
<woju> cnhezhong: 应该是没有学习的气氛
<cnhezhong> woju: 应该是没心情。
<Yashira> woju:哦！那先好好修养吧！身体是革命的本钱。
<woju> cnhezhong: 我自打2003年就开始打算学编程，到现在都没学会
<cnhezhong> woju: 氛围这东西是飘渺的东东
<cnhezhong> woju: 那就一起学吧。
<woju> cnhezhong: 主要是没钱买书，自己也没有毅力
<cnhezhong> woju: 通病。
<Yashira> woju:编程没有你说的那么难，也不是一两天的事！关键点还是在于兴趣！
<cnhezhong> woju: 书不一定非要买，电子书也很多啊
<woju> Yashira: 我打算将来去走
<woju> 去做网络工程师
<cnhezhong> woju: 啄木鸟社区 就可以学啊 上面有python简明教程和dive into python
<Yashira> woju:呵呵！相信自己能做到，坚持不放弃就一定能成功。
<woju> Yashira: 我现在很讨厌编程了，因为学了很多次，就象戒烟一样
<woju> cnhezhong: 我翻过那个教程
<weirdxc> woju: +1
<cnhezhong> Yashira: 就像现在说的大家都很浮躁
<woju> Yashira: 提不上兴趣
<Yashira> woju:呵呵！你多大？
<woju> Yashira: 29
<cnhezhong> woju: 压力大大
<Yashira> wuju: 比我小1岁吧！我开发7年了！现在进新公司就像新手一样。
<cnhezhong> Yashira: 老鸟级别
<andyhou> 其实不一定要有兴趣，只不过其他职业相对感性和偏见的人多，所以选择编程相对能好点
<Yashira> woju:所以你说能你这样放弃。有必要吗？
<woju> andyhou: 主要还是没有气氛，逛了两下贴吧，觉得动力足了点
<cnhezhong> Yashira: 说教只会徒增对方自责
<andyhou> woju: 我觉得年龄根本就不是障碍，相对那些寸秒必争的人，你应该有更好的心态
<Yashira> woju:略懂皮毛。以前一直在山中，不知道天有多大。现在才了解到自己的不足。
<woju> Yashira: 学不进去，不知道怎么搞的
<Yashira> cnhezhong:我没说教他呢！
<OT_mobile> 我学程序都是凭兴趣~
<OT_mobile> 所以我现在都是业余爱好者么/
<Yashira> cnhezhong:我只是作为朋友，谈谈自己的过往。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile:  冒充OT_iux? lol
<woju> OT_mobile: 我对心理学和经济学很感兴趣
<sulit> cnhezhong, 在
<cnhezhong> OT_mobile: 兴趣尚待培养来强化
<woju> OT_mobile: 就是不喜欢编程，但是靠编程吃饭是最现实的
<cnhezhong> sulit: 在
<sulit> cnhezhong, 把你邮箱再发一边吧
<cnhezhong> sulit: shandong001@msn.com
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 我在用手机~
<maya> cnhezhong: 山东？
<cnhezhong> maya: 是的 山东济南。
<maya> cnhezhong: 山东威海飘过~
 * maya 又一个山东人~
<alvin_rxg> 老鄉見老鄉，兩眼淚汪汪
<maya> cnhezhong: 话说你还真爱家乡  哇哈哈~
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 哦，我也用andchat
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助，非正常掉电后无法挂载镜像~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369474 如题，非正常掉电一次，起来后再重新挂在镜像就像下面这样了。。。 Code: 26$sudo mount -t ext4 -o -loop1 system_73_sg_preroot.img test/ mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        …
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 外来的和尚更受欢迎。
<maya> alvin_rxg: 话说 我都泪汪汪好几回了  哈哈~
<alvin_rxg> :|
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 不过andchat的指令区别大小写，真蛋疼
<maya> alvin_rxg: 哪里人
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 我是手机版的OT_iux~
<alvin_rxg> zj
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: ...
<maya> alvin_rxg: 浙江?
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 确实~
<alvin_rxg> y
<maya> 我同桌老家是乐清
<imtxc> 大佬们 求份工作...
<alvin_rxg> 大佬們，同求工作...
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: jmirc是很好的，可惜貌似不支持自动补全
<maya> 请问乐清是不是被温州包括  我同桌也没弄明白这个问题。。
<sulit> cnhezhong, 你随便看看吧
<maya> cnhezhong: 乃多大啊~
<alvin_rxg> maya: 俺不懂行政
<weirdxc> alvin_rxg: 你丫的在德国，你还想让我们帮你找工作？
<maya> alvin_rxg: 好吧。。
<cnhezhong> maya: 27
<cnhezhong> maya: 你呢
<alvin_rxg> weirdxc: 來吧，遠程的
<maya> cnhezhong: 酱紫  和当叔一个级别的  俺还有一个月整 成年
<maya> ^_^
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 不知道那个androidirc如何
<sulit> cnhezhong, 不支持中间有空格的歌，我没找原因，估计改改效果好
<maya> alvin_rxg: 不是 gebjgd 也在德国~
<cnhezhong> andyhou: okey，我看看，我想我是的msn上是加着你好友的。
<maya> 老乡见老乡，两眼泪汪汪 哇哈哈~
<alvin_rxg> maya: 他有錢了。我沒錢，所以求工作啊
<weirdxc> alvin_rxg: 你可以在网上卖屁股学gebjgd
<maya> alvin_rxg: 酱紫啊  乃多大啊~
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> 奔3的人了
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 貌似还不如andchat
<weirdxc> alvin_rxg: 这里貌似奔3的人居多
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 那我还是继续这个啦
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 嗯，是加过了
<alvin_rxg> weirdxc: 你今年29，明年28
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 那我现在看看你的脚本
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 我还想在下个twitter for android，不过在菜市场下不来
<weirdxc> alvin_rxg: 小弟今年22，lol
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 看我脚本干嘛，还不如看django的源码
<alvin_rxg> :| 剛誰28，29 了
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: go桌面有个twitter插件
<cnhezhong> and
<woju> 在网上说自己是老年人的话，一般人都不爱搭理
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 不知道能不能用
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 不一样，感觉不一样的。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 哦，用过一段时间go,不过后来给机子刷了个巴西的rom，后面就没再用了
 * maya 好吧 奔二的人表示木鸭梨
<woju> chromium用什么插件能翻墙？
<andyhou> cnhezhong: 不行啊，等我写个满意的再给你
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 巴西… 难道是西班牙语的
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 你就是写的太完美太复杂了，我或许就看不懂了就。
<andyhou> cnhezhong: ...
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 里面有english,但是没chinese
<andyhou> cnhezhong: python如果看不懂，只有一种情况：逻辑不清晰
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 巴西的里面有google的原生服务，支持比较好
<OT_mobile> woju: 浏览器插件一般没有直接能翻的吧~都要搭配个代理
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 呃，htc的rom一般也都有吧
<woju> OT_mobile: 代理是网上找吗？
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: chromium有远程解析dns的插件？
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 额，用不起htc的路过
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 呃， 我现在自己刷的一个本地汉化的cm7
<redhatlinux10> 学java吧，好找工作。哈哈。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 哦
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 我的是二手的
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 没刷过cm的，。。。
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 远程解析的倒是没见过~
<woju> redhatlinux10: java我也学过多回，就象戒烟一样
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 这个第五行的"{list[@]}"我不明白啊 给说下
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 貌似只有ff支持
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 这个@何解？
<OT_mobile> woju: 代理可以网上，也可以用GAE自己搭。网上有教程
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 其实我不喜欢ff,但貌似只有它支持remote_dns，其实我喜欢ie6
<cnhezhong> andyhou: 最起码我这运行不了，第三行就出现异常
<redhatlinux10> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=369469
<kk> redhatlinux10 ⇪ ti: ubuntu 12.04 官方有没有最低硬件配置要求和推荐硬件配置要求？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<redhatlinux10> 我这个帖子怎么还没有人回复啊
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 我早就厌倦ie6了~
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 你最厌倦它的是？
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 功能少，又卡
<sulit> cnhezhong, 其实哪儿不懂，google一下，万事无忧
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 哦
<woju> 我对chromebook挺感兴趣的，我现在在ubuntu上主要就是用chromium
<cnhezhong> sulit: 我bash还是懂一些的
<sulit> cnhezhong, 噢
<sulit> cnhezhong, 我也是，懂一点
<OT_mobile> 我现在主要用官方的chrome…
<redhatlinux10> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<kk> redhatlinux10 ⇪ t: Ubuntu for Eyewear | Ubuntu
<weirdxc> woju: 你的chromium看视频网站时没提示你更新adobe flash吗？
<redhatlinux10> 这眼镜虎，莫不是用眼镜控制的？
<woju> shell的寿命应该能很久
<OT_mobile> 似乎bug少些
<woju> weirdxc: 下午还看了视频，没有提示
<cnhezhong> sulit: for mlist in "${list[@]}"
<sulit> cnhezhong, 我是闲每次用mplayer放歌输入命令，太但疼，才写的
<cnhezhong> sulit: for 循环
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 感觉chrome比chromium好的地方就是有google的支持
<sulit> cnhezhong, 那个是遍历数组中每个 元素
<cnhezhong> sulit: 后面是变量
<OT_mobile> 是啊~
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: adobe flash貌似已经声明不再支撑chromium
<sulit> cnhezhong, 不是for循环，只是遍历数组
<woju> weirdxc: chrome和chromium有区别吗？
<jiero> o. 登录前就会自动联网
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • win7 ubuntu双系统下的问题......求各位高手赐教......急! ! ! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369477 我在win7下装了ubuntu，可是连接不上无线网。在win7下可以的......按照百度到的方法，添加无线后那个图标上还有感叹号，到底该怎么解决啊?我是ubuntu的初学者，求各位高手赐教...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 silencezbh  …
<sulit> cnhezhong, list是个数组
<woju> weirdxc: chromium的用户上来了，想不支持都难吧
<jiero> weirdxc: chrome比chromium差的地方就是chrome不稳定。
<weirdxc> woju: 一个是google支持，一个是社区支持，一个是开源，另一个貌似不是
<weirdxc> jiero: chromium比chrome稳定？
<jiero> weirdxc: 当然。
<redhatlinux10> 我勒个去，是声控和动作捕捉控制的。
<cnhezhong> sulit: list是列表我知道
<sulit> cnhezhong, 能运行吧
<alvin_rxg> 明明 chromium 不穩定……
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 那google的chrome还有自带flash支持么？
<cnhezhong> sulit: 第三行就异常了
<weirdxc> jiero: 起码我知道貌似网上很多人都说chromium看视频时提示更新flash的问题到现在还没解决
<cnhezhong> sulit: 也就是list ＝ （*.mp3)
<jiero> weirdxc: 哦。不知道那是什么。
<jiero> wei
<cnhezhong> su
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 貌似带着吧，我也不是很清楚，反正不用想chromium那样为了flash的问题而纠结
<jiero> weirdxc: 以前chromium诞生后一直用chromium的Ubuntu PPA，迁移到debian初期也是，期间用过几次chrome，都因为经常不稳而放弃
<cnhezhong> sulit: 开似聊窗口 你给我解释下
<woju> 我先前也是用firefox，现在发现chromium快，好用
<sulit> cnhezhong, 应该不会吧，那你试试list=$(ls *mp3),等号两边千万别加空格
<weirdxc> jiero: 额，感觉chromium和chrome一样稳定的说
<weirdxc> woju: opera更快
<jiero> weirdxc: 我用的版本比较是chromium的daily build和chrome的testing
<jiero> wei
<weirdxc> jiero: 额，我是小白，我用的是软件中心的那个
<woju> weirdxc: opera占资然多
<redhatlinux10> chrome的最新unstable版本好像播放优酷视频时不能全屏
<woju> chromium更新好快，firefox也快
<weirdxc> firefox那繁多的插件。。。
<woju> weirdxc: 点起来太慢
<OT_mobile> 它们互相比版本号~
<woju> 谷歌除了做搜索，其他的产品很多都失败，百度也是
<yall> ls
<weirdxc> 人家微软从xp升到win7用了十年时间，那些更新快的都应该跟人家学学，lol
<jiero> woju: 因为总有败的和成的。。。
<jiero> woju: 搜索让你看成一个东西。。。这点你已经败了
<woju> jiero: 相对来说，腾讯太成功了，做一个成功一个
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 人家微软每隔一个版本就出一次烂货~
<jiero> woju: 。。。
<jiero> woju: 我从来没关注过腾讯。。。不知道
<OT_mobile> 腾讯是山寨王~
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 不出烂货，怎么挣钱？
<woju> jiero: qq明显比msn好用，新浪微博也比twitter好用
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 说得好
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 额，我瞎说的。。。
<weirdxc> woju: twitter不用实名。。。
<woju> weirdxc: 韩国实行实名制的
<OT_mobile> QQ哪里好用了……
<weirdxc> woju: 那天朝跟毛风啊，
<woju> OT_mobile: 功能多吧，而且有群
<weirdxc> irc还有频道的说
<OT_mobile> 功能用不上的太多了
<OT_mobile> 我还是爱irc
<weirdxc> qq已经貌似两年没上了，就上qq空间看看以前的同学日志和漂亮妹子的照片
<woju> OT_mobile: qq在线峰值超过1.5亿
<woju> weirdxc: 我表弟表妹，上网最主要的就是看qq空间，腾讯微博
<OT_mobile> 我只需要一个真心朋友
<woju> weirdxc: 其他的什么都不做
<weirdxc> woju: 额，貌似我同学也都是qq
<OT_mobile> 我同学也是
<weirdxc> 以前玩过DNF,后来tx把我的号回收了，连个招呼都不打，后来就再也不用tx的东东了
<jiero> woju: 反正当娱乐是比较好用。讨厌娱乐了
<woju> 现在网吧里面到处都在打穿越火线
<weirdxc> 话说当时玩DNF时，往里面砸了不少钱，
<alvin_rxg> CrossFire ??? 有 linux 版本
<weirdxc> 额，这个貌似没有吧
<woju> jiero: 你不在国内，感受不到qq的好处，上面同学亲人都靠这个联系
<alvin_rxg> http://www.lgdb.org/game/tocrossfire
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: TO:Crossfire | Linux game database
<alvin_rxg> http://www.lgdb.org/game/crossfire
<woju> alvin_rxg: 应该没有，连qq linux版本都是好几年的
<Cherrot> woju: 貌似jiero天天要用QQ痛苦的跟客户聊天那 :D
<weirdxc> warcraft有linux版本吗？
<OT_mobile> 没
<weirdxc> 哦
<OT_mobile> 但是war3能很好地wine
<weirdxc> 昨天刚下了个warzone2100，貌似是叫这个名，感觉跟红警差不多，
<weirdxc> 但是不会玩。。。
<woju> 不打游戏很久了
<woju> 就只以前打过反恐
<alvin_rxg> 推薦 UrbanTerror
<weirdxc> 周围也没玩这个游戏的人教我，玩游戏都是让周围的人教的，我才不会去为了玩游戏而去看那长长的文档
<OT_mobile> cs1.5用opengl的模式可以wine的很好~
<alvin_rxg> 玩 cs 不如玩 UrbanTerror
<OT_mobile> weirdxc:我就是为了玩游戏会去看文档学英语的那种~
<woju> alvin_rxg: 雷神的确比cs技巧要严重些
<sulit> time
<OT_mobile> al酱紫啊~ 那我回头看看
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 你那是有兴趣在支持，但我天生对游戏不是很感兴趣，
<DawnFantasy> 玩游戏都是让周围的人教的，我才不会去为了玩游戏而去看那长长的文档....
<woju> quake的技巧太多了
<DawnFantasy> i love quake~
<sulit> woju, quake主要是干啥的？
<wujie> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/0tA0qJtD2NE/?fr=3
<kk> wujie ⇪ ti: 科学探索之蛋疼的测试 两腿夹紧了-3月31日_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 3月31日
<alvin_rxg> 殷勤
<jiero> sulit: 控制大局，杀人
<woju> DawnFantasy: 雷神的走路，跳跃，用枪
<alvin_rxg> 引擎
<jiero> alv
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<sulit> jiero, 额
<jiero> alv
<imtxc> 求Linux下的好游戏
<woju> sulit: 查查雷神之锤
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 電動機
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: UrbanTerror
<jiero> imtxc: 世界上哪里都没有好游戏
<OT_mobile> imtxc: braid
<draketang> imtxc: 伟诺之战
<jiero> imtxc: 植物大战僵尸那种垃圾都被当成好游戏
<weirdxc> 看到雷神就不由自主的想起了某位大大写的骑士的血脉
<imtxc> jiero: alvin_rxg OT_mobile draketang 谢谢各位啊.
<redhatlinux10> 在国内，qq的稳定性大于手机。
<sulit> 那个赛车
<sulit> 我刚跑了
<OT_mobile> imtxc: 或者，来玩桌游的d&d吧
<redhatlinux10> 我们IT搬运工会换工作，去不同的省份，手机号码会跟着变，但是qq不会。
<weirdxc> 水果忍者感觉还不错，可惜没有我没有支持它的iphone
<DawnFantasy> woju, 对，，风骚的走位。。妖异的枪法～。。。
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: android也可以嘛
<sulit> redhatlinux10, 额，还有邮箱，一般都用邮箱
<imtxc> OT_mobile: 没听说过啊, 其实最好是CLI的游戏 最近没事的时候一直完红白机的坦克大战 都腻了
<woju> 切水果的意义何在
<sulit> redhatlinux10, qq挂不起的
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 机子太差，有点卡
<redhatlinux10> 亲朋好友才不会邮箱呢。
<DawnFantasy> woju, 愤怒的小鸟也一样
<jiero> redhatlinux10: 你电子邮箱也变？
<OT_mobile> imtxc: 嗯，你上维基查龙与地下城
<redhatlinux10> qq人手一个。邮箱可不是。
<draketang> 其实愤怒的小鸟还不错，真心不知道水果什么好玩的
<imtxc> OT_mobile: 好吧
<jiero> redhatlinux10: 我用邮箱申请的qq。。。
<Cherrot> draketang: 我的感觉恰恰跟你相反 :D
 * jiero 至今没有qq号
<sulit> 到公司上班，邮箱可以用，qq不让挂的
<Cherrot> jiero: 你不是说你用过么。。。。。。
<weirdxc> 其实我最喜欢的游戏还是影子传说，不过貌似没人玩。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 没有号知道啊
<DawnFantasy> jiero, 你不在大陆吧
<jiero> Cherrot: 是用邮箱的
<OT_mobile> .oicebot on
<Cherrot> weirdxc: 小霸王里的？
<sulit> 波动少女
<weirdxc> Cherrot: 嗯，
<draketang> Cherrot: 切水果完全不用动脑子阿
<jiero> DawnFantasy: 不
<OT_mobile> .4w help
<weirdxc> Cherrot: 还有坦克大战
<jiero> draketang: 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> draketang: 玩鸟儿是靠本能。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 你的bot被禁言了？
<OT_mobile> !4w help
<sulit> 波动少女，经典的。。。。。
<Cherrot> weirdxc: 我不喜欢坦克大战，但影子传说超赞哦
<woju> 比如说反恐，练就了一手好枪法，可以一个挑好几个，这个才是觉得有意思，像拳皇侍魂一样
<jiero> woju: 额。
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 估计吧
<redhatlinux10> 有人魔兽不？
<weirdxc> Cherrot: 我最喜欢影子传说了
<redhatlinux10> 来solo。
<sulit> 有人禽兽，没人魔兽
<OT_mobile> imtxc: 命令行的游戏，irc就有
<imtxc> OT_mobile: 还真不知道
<sulit> 噢，见过人家玩，我不会
<sulit> OT_mobile, 拼词造句吗
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 额，你可以翻下今天的日志，然后找那个op说下，
<woju> 弹弹堂有人玩过没有，如何？
<woju> 我玩过一两次
<weirdxc> alvin_rxg: 把oicebot恢复了
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 算啦
<redhatlinux10> 暗黑3快出来了。
<DawnFantasy> qs好阿。。
<jiero> 额。今天来了不少用windows的大陆游客。。。
<jiero> lol
<sulit> 我经常玩扫雷
<sulit> 太经典了
<DawnFantasy> win多好，，，
<weirdxc> jiero: 我也是windows的大陆游客
<redhatlinux10> 感情这频道里面的都是海外人士？
 * weirdxc 不会玩扫雷的路过
 * weirdxc 纸牌也玩不好的路过
<jiero> redhatlinux10: 说的是游客
<woju> 我妈喜欢玩蜘蛛纸牌和泡泡龙
<sulit> 扫雷，拼思维
<sulit> 看谁思维稳而不乱
<waynewang> 表示不是海外人士的路过
 * weirdxc 不喜欢动脑和拼动作的游戏
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Cherrot> 我爸在gnome-shell前不费吹灰之力找到了纸牌王，玩起了空档接龙。。
<OT_mobile> 想玩的可以去 irc2.eastgame.net 端口6668
<redhatlinux10> weirdxc: 那玩魔兽的塔防。可以一只手的。可以边吃饭边玩的。
<Cherrot> kk什么时候进来的？
<OT_mobile> 频道是#新兵训练营
<OT_mobile> 玩机器人~
<jiero> gnome-shell 可以在2004年的电脑上玩游戏吧。
<weirdxc> redhatlinux10: 人族的塔流？
<redhatlinux10> weirdxc: 不是码塔流，是塔防
<woju> 以前上高中时候，俄罗斯方块都觉得很好玩
<weirdxc> 话说曾经玩过一段时间人族，最喜欢暴火枪然后一波rush
<woju> 现在怎么都不喜欢玩了，看来老婆还是新的好
<OT_mobile> 杰罗： 估计有难度… 太老的显卡驱动不一定有
<jiero> OT_mobile:  ATI镭 9000 ～
<DawnFantasy> 老婆还是新的好？。。。。。
<woju> DawnFantasy: 难道不是吗？
<jiero> OT_mobile: 当时开着 Compiz玩Urban Terror都60FPS
<weirdxc> 以前看过一个机械流的视频，很牛
<DawnFantasy> 小3才是新的好，老婆别变，很烦人的。
<OT_mobile> 杰罗： 我以前的x800找驱动到吐血
<redhatlinux10> weirdxc: 现在有个FQQ。是个大招男。喜欢圣骑+火枪 对阵 orc
<jiero> OT_mobile: 当时8.10Live CD里直接玩的Urban Terror
<woju> DawnFantasy: 你好像很有经验的样子
<OT_mobile> 杰罗： gnome-shell还是有显卡要求的
<weirdxc> redhatlinux10: 圣骑对orc?
<redhatlinux10> weirdxc: 机械流是很猛啊，ne，ud就怕这个了。
<redhatlinux10> weirdxc: 是的，所以叫大招男嘛。
<weirdxc> jiero: 杰罗还是罗杰？
<roylez_> jiero: 我来了
<jiero> OT_mobile: 够了，intel GMA900就可以，FX 5200可以，没理由
<woju> jiero: 是Roger？
 * DawnFantasy 是未婚人士
<jiero> roylez_ 找雀儿
<weirdxc> jiero: 你看海贼王看多了吧，
<jiero> weirdxc: ？
<DawnFantasy> woju, 你想天天换住的房子多麻烦，但是天天换酒店就这烦恼了
<weirdxc> redhatlinux10: 我看的哪个是对ne
<jiero> weirdxc: 你们有多老了啊。。。
<weirdxc> jiero: 22
<jiero> 哦
<woju> DawnFantasy: 唐骏就住酒店，不买房子
<redhatlinux10> 这里应该没有人比我老了吧。
<weirdxc> redhatlinux10: 你多老？
<jiero> roylez_ 再实验 trine 去。不信你的机子用不了
<DawnFantasy> woju, 要看大多数
<jiero> redhatlinux10: 你也不过55
<redhatlinux10> 30+算老不？
<DawnFantasy> 不要老拿点来讨论
<DawnFantasy> 嘿嘿
<jiero> redhatlinux10: 这里最大的见过50多的
<weirdxc> 唐俊都被方舟子搞了。。。
<weirdxc> redhatlinux10: ...
<redhatlinux10> 你说坛子里的那个是吧。
<redhatlinux10> 是个不活跃用户。
<jiero> redhatlinux10: 不是
<alvin_rxg> 這位？ know**ad
<weirdxc> 话说三十以后估计也没人来这了吧，
<woju> 是不是交了男友女友过后才知道异性也是臭的？
<redhatlinux10> 好多女人都是臭的。
<jiero> alv
<redhatlinux10> 有狐臭。
<redhatlinux10> 你在深圳挤挤公交车就知道了。
<jiero> redhatlinux10: 。。。
<woju> 狐臭可以治好吧
<OT_mobile> ……
<jiero> 只要经常洗就不臭了
<OT_mobile> 我在广州挤过
<weirdxc> stop,怎么讨论期狐臭了。。。
<jiero> 我也臭 :)
<redhatlinux10> 你说要是摊上一个狐臭的女人，能亲吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我腳臭
<jiero> 过3～4天不洗就有味道了
<OT_mobile> 塞住鼻子
<woju> 我以前打CS紧张的时候，腋下流汗，我闻了下，是狐臭的味道
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 因为穿袜子多了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不是襪子，是鞋子問題。。不透氣
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。吃皮鞋吧
<Evanescence> 竟然有人在纠结这种问题
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。不纠结。反正不是浑身臭
<Evanescence> jiero: 就是,这种问题,是个人都会有的
<redhatlinux10> Evanescence: 你没摊上，所以不纠结，摊上了也纠结。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我头发是香的。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 话说为啥有的电影不用下载完就能看，有的不能，好像跟格式有关
<jiero> Evanescence: 奇怪呢
<Cherrot> netbeans 有没有 fakeVim的这类插件？
<woju> 大家喜欢接吻吗？
<alvin_rxg> 歐美人手一套除臭劑和香水
<Cherrot> 讨厌用鼠标的感觉
<Evanescence> redhatlinux10: 味道是自然存在的,你怕,索性去掉鼻子的嗅觉好了
<jiero> Cherrot: 用 罗技 K400
<redhatlinux10> weirdxc: 有些文件是有索引的。mplayer可以重建索引。
<Evanescence> redhatlinux10: 怎么重建索引?
<Cherrot> jiero: 鼠标不好用的确也是原因之一。。。
<woju> cri都市流行越来越不好听了
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 有的流媒体格式~
<woju> 只好听台湾的电台了
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 为什么内核3.3被跳过了啊…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369480 Arch还没出testing呢，kernel.org里就不见了，latest stable是3.2.13，mainline直接是3.4-rc1.难道3.3跳过了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgsdxzy — 2012-04-01 21:25
<weirdxc> redhatlinux10: 有的是下载10%就能看10%,有的必须下载完成后才能看， OT_mobile
<jiero> Evanescence: 我用了他们的除臭剂，刚洗完澡出了一丁点汗也臭了——怀疑他们添加了特殊药剂专门要人们持续使用。。。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 是跟格式有关？
<jiero> Evanescence: 就像中国的大宝洗面奶，就是这样的
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 不过我感觉大部分顺序下载的在linux下都可以
<weirdxc> 没用过大宝。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 使用触摸屏
<woju> 不得不说，农村身上味道比城里人要重些
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 我这是有的可以有的不可以，
<draketang> jiero: 我觉得那种滚滚的 除汗没什么用，那种喷的效果比较好
<OT_mobile> 嗯~ 我个人感觉跟格式有关
<jiero> woju: 因为洗澡少
<jiero> draketang: 就是喷的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我几乎不用任何化学药剂,除了洗头膏,肥皂,洗衣粉之类的
<Cherrot> jiero: 那更累死了
<weirdxc> woju: 你这是在歧视我们吗
<jiero> Cherrot: 为啥？
<Evanescence> 像女孩子一样图涂抹抹的一个不用的
<woju> weirdxc: 我就是农村人，我这里能听到青蛙叫
<Cherrot> jiero: 总用鼠标肩膀后面会不舒服，针扎一样，特别是熬过夜
<woju> weirdxc: 我只是在说事实
<OT_mobile> Cherrot: 这是肩周炎的征兆
<OT_mobile> 运动少了
<weirdxc> 洗头用香皂，洗衣服还是用香皂，
<Cherrot> OT_mobile: 真的？？ 我还没毕业……
<jiero> Cherrot: 准备好 4件法宝，wacom输入显示器，logitech的轨迹球，麦克风，windows语音识别
<Cherrot> OT_mobile: 确实。。。 天天在电脑前
<Cherrot> jiero: Linux的语音识别也不赖嘛。
<jiero> Cherrot: 不认识我的声音啊
<OT_mobile> Cherrot: 注意活动肩膀，不要久坐
<OT_mobile> 杰罗试试英语？
<Cherrot> OT_mobile: 谢谢谢谢，看来一定要注意了，我才20出头……
<redhatlinux10> Evanescence: http://imagebin.org/206299
<Cherrot> jiero: Linux下是不是只有Sphinx可以语音识别？CMU出品的
<woju> Cherrot: 双手在背后斜拉
<OT_mobile> Cherrot: 学习辛苦啊~
<Evanescence> redhatlinux10: 你用的是windows?
<Evanescence> 我倒是也看过-idx和-forceidx选项,但是使用后无效果
<redhatlinux10> Evanescence: 现在是。
<Cherrot> woju: 斜拉？ 怎么拉呢？
<weirdxc> 感觉双飞燕的鼠标还不错，但键盘不是很好
<OT_mobile> Cherrot: linux下，chrome里的语音输入也很好用啊
<L-----D> weirdxc, 那要看跟什么比了 是不
<redhatlinux10> Evanescence: 看没有下载完成的m片可以感觉出来。
<Cherrot> OT_mobile: 恩，试过，比较智能  不过需要网络要好呢
<L-----D> OT_mobile, 欧剃？
<weirdxc> L-----D: 跟dell hp比
<L-----D> weirdxc, OEM的那些？
<woju> Cherrot: 两手在背后斜着拉试试，对肩膀和驼背都有好处
<OT_mobile> Cherrot: 阔胸运动，两手在后互相拉住
<weirdxc> L-----D: 买它们本时自带的
<Evanescence> redhatlinux10: 我是cut过的,播放有些无效果,所以要re-build index
<OT_mobile> L-----D: 是我
<OT_mobile> L-----D: 我在用手机~
<Cherrot> OT_mobile , woju: 哦 知道了，谢谢！
<weirdxc> L-----D: 同学的lenovo dell 的鼠标感觉都不是很好
<L-----D> OT_mobile, 节日快乐
<OT_mobile> L-----D: 我没在过节~
<OT_mobile> L-----D: 祝你今天快乐
<weirdxc> 。。。
<L-----D> OT_mobile, 祝你大后天快乐
<jiero> Cherrot: 不知道，
<weirdxc> L-----D: 你能跟我简介下bt下载吗？为啥transmission在下载到快结束时就巨慢
<OT_mobile> 嗯，估计也不会太快乐
<OT_mobile> L-----D: 祝你到时候不要太累
<woju> L-----D: 老大？
<Cherrot> weirdxc: 很正常
<L-----D> weirdxc, p2p都这样 因为是分块的 越往后你剩的块越少 可同时下载的就越少了
<L-----D> ed2k也这样
<weirdxc> Cherrot: L-----D 哦
<Cherrot> L-----D: 为什么ek2k有个 HighID lowID机制？我是说为什么NAT过的网络就得是lowID？ 这个你清楚吗？
<weirdxc> 感觉还是win下的这种工具比较好，
<L-----D> Cherrot, 你有公网端口的 就是high id
<Cherrot> weirdxc: 再用用你知道那个平台的强大了 LOL
<L-----D> Cherrot, 很好理解 两个都没nat 没公网端口的人 是没法互访的
<Cherrot> L-----D: 可是为什么呢？ 我在防火墙后面同样可以有很快的上传啊
<weirdxc> 迅雷和qvod貌似可以边下边看，linux下我还玩过这些软件
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 嗯~其实还是不喜欢win~
<Cherrot> L-----D: 哦 对，纯P2P的话没法互访。。
<L-----D> weirdxc, 这个也可以变下边看的
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 你ed2k 和种子下载用啥
<L-----D> weirdxc, 下载本质上说就是下载顺利和流媒体播放
<weirdxc> L-----D: 多个进程同时对一个文件操作
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: transmission
<L-----D> weirdxc, 我记得很多下载工具都支持这个 有的还支持优先下载可预览的关键帧
<L-----D> 下av特别有用
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: mldonkey
<weirdxc> L-----D: 迅雷支持
<draketang> OT_mobile: 但是我没觉得mldonkey很快阿
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 哦，mldonkey还没用过
<Cherrot> draketang: lowID 或者是资源太冷
 * Cherrot mldonkey神器
<weirdxc> 现在也不明白文件到底是怎么回事
 * jiero 不知道有什么需要下载的。。。
<L-----D> mldonkey和amule 是哪个不支持混淆协议的
<L-----D> 所以慢
 * jiero 一直去官方站。。。
<draketang> 感觉下verycd上的慢
<imtxc> Cherrot: 内网mldonkey 也没用啊
<OT_mobile> draketang: 也许我比较少直接下~
<Cherrot> imtxc: 所以回家用mldonkey  在学校用BT
<imtxc> Cherrot: 可惜了verycd上的一些东西下不了.
<L-----D> verycd废品很久了
<weirdxc> 刚掉了。。。
<imtxc> 大家都是用啥做笔记的, 我这里evernote慢的要命
<L-----D> 你说手机上？
<weirdxc> 不是很明白文件到底是啥
<jiero> imtxc: 直接gedit
<imtxc> weirdxc: 文件 就是文件么
<weirdxc> gedit +1
<Cherrot> imtxc: LyX或者便笺哎
<weirdxc> imtxc: 我是菜鸟。。。
<imtxc> weirdxc: me too
<weirdxc> imtxc: 我连文件到底是咋回事都不懂。。。
<weirdxc> 还有那FD
<imtxc> jiero: gedit记的几天不整理整理就乱了..
<weirdxc> \b: 给个关于讲文件的链接
<jiero> imtxc: 在人不在软件
<jiero> imtxc: 每天一个文件，用文件管理器根据日期管理
<weirdxc> 我其实很喜欢notepad
<imtxc> jiero: 好办法.
<Freebuilder> 临时性的用 xpad 写写，永久性的，用 vim，都是纯文本
<weirdxc> 不明白为啥都愿意给自己披个隐身衣。。。
<alvin_rxg> 临时性的用 leafpad 写写，永久性的，用 vim，都是纯文本
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: Freebuilder 什么是临时性和永久性?
<shenme> alvin_rxg: Freebuilder 什么是临时性和永久性? +1
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: Freebuilder 什么是临时性和永久性? -1
<jiero> alv
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  Easter 我可以裸体在家里院子里了～
<jiero> alv
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 别人都不在
<jiero> 嗯嗯
<Freebuilder> 贴个两三天就不要的呗！
<alvin_rxg> google 衛星在天上飛
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  盐在天上飞
<weirdxc> jiero: telepathy是啥
<jiero> weirdxc: 一个框架，支持通信协议的
<weirdxc> jiero: 不是很懂
<jiero> weirdxc: 比如处理msn的，处理jabber的，处理irc的
<OT_mobile> 玩的太high，手机没电了刚才
<weirdxc> jiero: 紫色的那个是啥
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 紫色的英文是？
<OT_mobile> android真耗电
<Cherrot> weirdxc: purple?
<OT_mobile> purple
<OT_mobile> 手机慢一拍…
<weirdxc> Cherrot: OT_mobile 对，好像有个irc叫purple的
<weirdxc> jiero: 是有个叫purple的irc吗？
<jiero> weirdxc: 那个是更专的比更早的pidgin的实现，
<jiero> weirdxc: 不懂编程。
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 就是pidgin里的irc实现啊
<weirdxc> jiero: 我貌似见你用过。。。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 哦
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 没用过pidgin。。。
<jiero> weirdxc: 我？
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 倒是用过xchat
<weirdxc> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> weirdxc: 你真的是路人啊。
<OT_mobile> 用pidgin上irc，ident就是purpleirc
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  还没放假？
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 我在电脑上就是用xchat
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 周日方不？
<weirdxc> jiero: 貌似以前有个人在这里讲过N9
<alvin_rxg> 星期天就是星期天嘛
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 我也是xchat
<jiero> QingFeng_: 明月呢2.。
<weirdxc> 香港有个女的买了个二手的N9,(还是N900)忘了，有个人去年夏天一直在这里说
<jiero> weirdxc: 哦。我
<jiero> weirdxc: 然后就没了
<weirdxc> jiero: 还真的是你
<jiero> weirdxc: :)
<weirdxc> jiero: 整天说想要个N950
<jiero> weirdxc: 恩。只见其面，不可得。
<weirdxc> jiero: 你跟Nokia说说，你要为它们作开发，看能不能要个N950
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 有时候在终端下用irssi
<jiero> weirdxc: 早光了
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 我也是
<weirdxc> jiero: 本来就不多。。。
<cleamoon> 我有个n900
<jiero> cleamoon: 哦。其实有n900的linux中文用户去年开始增多了很多
<weirdxc> 其实还是很喜欢s40的
<jiero> weirdxc: 我没见过n9
<weirdxc> ubutnu on n900 ?
<cleamoon> jiero, 有吗？没感觉
<jiero> cleamoon: 有
<cleamoon> 我见过n9，但是没什么特别印象
<jiero> cleamoon: 数来数去 10个左右了吧
<cleamoon> ......
<jiero> cleamoon: 有人向我炫耀他的nokia lumina 800
<weirdxc> 很喜欢黑莓，不过没钱。。。
<cleamoon> windows的东西一律忽略
<cleamoon> weirdxc, 为什么喜欢blackberry呢？
<OT_mobile> windows忽略+1
<weirdxc> cleamoon: 因为它的键盘好
<jiero> 看起来比较黑吧
<jiero> 黑色的，黑梅不好吃。
<weirdxc> e63的键盘不是很好
<jiero> 不如酸梅
<cleamoon> weirdxc, ...就因为键盘？
<jiero> cleamoon: 是可能的
<cleamoon> jiero, 黑莓很好吃的，比蓝莓和草莓都好吃
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 用transmission是的速度上限，你设的是多少
<jiero> cleamoon: gebjed说触摸屏幕键盘不好，我一开始不信。
<weirdxc> cleamoon: 嗯，只因为键盘
<cleamoon> 有键盘的手机有很多吧...
<jiero> cleamoon: 后来明白了，是那种必须用人体碰的屏幕不好
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 我直接不限了~
<jiero> cleamoon: n900的需要压力才识别，他的那个碰一下碰多了就麻烦了
<cleamoon> jiero, 那类的手机是用来浏览的，n900是用来写东西的
<hata> 有什么linux终端可以把宽度拉窄一点>
<cleamoon> jiero, 写blog很方便
<jiero> hata: 全部
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 反正有分享比率限制
<hata> jiero: 最小宽度
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 必须要开上传那个吗
<jiero> 不懂额。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 我的分享比率到了1.18...
<jiero> hata:  1×26（1个字符宽度行吗。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 下了2.4G,上传了2.9G,亏了。。。
<jiero> weirdxc: 。。。
<hata> jiero: 用gnome拉到一定宽度文字就不能自动换行
<jiero> hata: gnome2的？
<weirdxc> jiero: 你怎么设置的
<jiero> weirdxc: 没设置
<weirdxc> jiero: 我速度也没设置，临时速度设为了1024
<hata> 3
<jiero> hata: 哦gnome-terminal是啊。我用terminator
<hata> jiero: 我太懒了
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • tinycore4.4+星际译王3.0.3MP3发音 +最新E17界面,小小输入法，还有最易最快的硬盘安装方式。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=369486 tinycore linux 32位和64位双系统。 E17版本最新稳定版本。 加入最新GRUB4DOS 自动安装程序，最易最快安装到硬盘，支持fat32 ntfs ext等不同分区，修复旧grub4dos众多bug。 tc-grub1.png …
<jiero> hata: 设置里有啊
<jiero> alv
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 冻死了，裸体太冷了。
<jiero> 我没毛
<jiero> 。。。
<cleamoon> NND，网络又NB了，能用IRC不能上网，能用BT不能用驴...
<weirdxc> jiero: 没毛+1
<hata> jiero: 没有的
<hata> jiero: 算了,不管了,凑合
<weirdxc> 请教ed2k和torrent的区别
 * jiero 走了`
<weirdxc> 大家节日快乐
<weirdxc>  > Time.now
<kk> weirdxc, 2012-04-01 22:26:01 +0800
<cleamoon> 对了，有人听说Diablo3要开源了吗？
<cleamoon> 注册商标，但是开放源代码
<draketang> cleamoon: 愚人节快乐吧
<cleamoon> draketang, 这么早说出来，真没劲
<draketang> cleamoon: 这个太难骗到人阿
<cleamoon> draketang, 说win8开源才叫难骗到人呢
<cleamoon> 要不谈论一下中南海枪声的事？
<draketang> cleamoon: 来八一下
<adam8157> draketang: cleamoon please do not
<cleamoon> 其实8的人已经被便当了
<cleamoon> 看来adam有看新闻呀
<draketang> but I did not find any official news about that
<cleamoon> draketang, 本身就是谣言，哪来的official news...
<draketang> 对阿，我个人也是不太相信的，不是据说 大妓院都出来辟谣了吗
<cleamoon> draketang, 不过这回辟谣够狠的
<cleamoon> 二月以来抓了1000多人了
<adam8157> cleamoon: draketang 请不要讨论这个, 多谢
<draketang> 1000多人说说的吧，监狱都不够他们关的
<draketang> adam8157 ok
<cleamoon> draketang, 又不是都进监狱...造谣没那么大罪过
<cleamoon> 咦...adam的那条突然在上面出现了...
<cleamoon> 对了，有人知道怎么有效破解wpa2的密码吗？
<draketang> cleamoon: 找本好字典。。。今年泄漏事件专门有人把国内喜欢用的密码统计了下
<draketang> 我想拿那个字典破解效率应该蛮高
<cleamoon> draketang, 不是国内呢...
<draketang> 哪个国家？也有那个国家常用字典的
<cleamoon> 你能找本阿拉伯常用字典吗？
<draketang> 不过很多都用的电信运营商的初始密码，那个几乎没可能破
<draketang> 阿拉伯。。。。祝你好运
<cleamoon> draketang, 初始的当然试过了
<cleamoon> 我们这里电信太可恶了，明明是无线包月，才用了100GB就给我掐了
<draketang> 初始的几乎没法破阿，都是很长还随机
<cleamoon> draketang, 初始密码可以google...
<draketang> 每台都不一样吧
<cleamoon> 有一个邻居就是初始密码，google来用了
<cleamoon> draketang, 在某个范围内
<cleamoon> 这邻居信号不好，想换一个信号好的
<cleamoon> 那个破不了...
<cleamoon> 又不想老去图书馆...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那个信号图可能和物理有关？
<cleamoon> 大家linux都玩什么游戏？
<alvin_rxg> UrbanTerror
<cleamoon> 其他的呢？
<cleamoon> 这类游戏玩完了眼睛疼...
<cleamoon> 有没有好的RTS的？不是spring的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不懂物理
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 之前 jiero 在的時候不問。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: sicp 在很早的时候出现过这个图，说是信号工程师比较熟悉。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在前面的时候因为没循环也不觉得怎样。
<derek2> ifconfig
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, jiero经常玩吗？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 就好像电路图简单的情况下不需要简化电路似的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那不是，但他消息多。好歹他是 lgdb.org 的常客
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 似乎linux下真正能称为好游戏就不多吧...
<alvin_rxg> 不多
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你知道什么吗？
<zlei> 如何访问history.next 属性 。求解
<cleamoon> 对了，这里有搞化学的吗=
<zlei> 有人知道不
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac300045/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 保加利亚妖王AZIS新单曲Мама - AcFun.tv
<alvin_rxg> Urt, 以及各種 quak 衍生遊戲。
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 新单曲
<adam8157> roylez_: 绝对不敢开
<roylez_> adam8157: 衣服碉堡了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你喜欢这类的？
<cleamoon> roylez, 妖王...？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 喜歡，但不算最愛
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 最爱是？
<roylez_> cleamoon: 谁看谁知道
<alvin_rxg> dnd
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我也喜欢dnd，可是linux下就更没有了...
<alvin_rxg> yo.
<roylez_> adam8157: 说实话，妖王唱的挺好听的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, "yo"是什么...
<cleamoon> roylez,
<cleamoon> roylez, 再好也是妖王呀...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: jo.. =.= yes.
<cleamoon> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac319722/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 啊……啊……不要……不要停……好爽啊……啊…… - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 几乎笑喷了
<adam8157> roylez_: 那是谁的声音
<roylez_> adam8157: 喵星人...
<adam8157> roylez_: 没见它张嘴a
<roylez_> adam8157: 舌头都出来了
<adam8157> roylez_: 以后一定要养猫
<roylez_> adam8157: 以前看过另外一个视频，也是挠猫的这个部位，猫完全没抵抗力啊
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.56.com/u69/v_NjYxNDU1MjI.html/880831_g770479914.html
<kk> bluezd,啥网址y 天呐！比基尼大赛佳丽的尴尬一幕 -热点视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 快给 bluezd 发个重口的
<roylez_> bluezd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac320896/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 韩国性感小妹家中劲舞 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> V5
 * kk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<weirdxc> 额，这里进入晚上时间了吗
<draketang> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac320741/
<kk> draketang,啥网址y 这是一个神奇的屁股！此少女的抖臀舞已突破天际 - AcFun.tv
<weirdxc> kk,你又不学好了
<kk> weirdxc, 我的学习模式，被称为“监督学习”，因为老师，botmaster，起着至关重要的作用。  ㍯ 
<weirdxc> kk,你怎么有发这种东东，
<weirdxc> kk: botmaste没在呀
<namoamitabuddha>  /kick kk
<roylez_> adam8157: 最新的64位flash player在哪里下，adobe的那网页跟屎一样
<weirdxc> namoamitabuddha: +q
<weirdxc> namoamitabuddha: 让kk+q就行了
<namoamitabuddha> /kick kk
<bluezd> roylez_: adam8157 不错的哦
<adam8157> roylez_: 你有arch还问这个
<weirdxc> 谁来给Oicebot -q
<roylez_> adam8157: 找到了
<namoamitabuddha> weirdxc: 你自己 ignore 就 ok 了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我flashplayer向来是自己解压缩安装
<namoamitabuddha> weirdxc: 一般客户端应该都支持 /ignore
<adam8157> roylez_: 你倒不嫌麻烦
<roylez_> adam8157: 必须的
<weirdxc> namoamitabuddha: 请问你是学生吗？
<weirdxc> 请问锁屏后是不是自动中断网路连接了
<adam8157> weirdxc: 不是的
<adam8157> Oicebot: 别乱回答
<weirdxc> adam8157; 我吃饭时锁了屏，回来后发现所有的网络连接都断了，不知道为什么
<adam8157> weirdxc: 不清楚...
<weirdxc> adam8157哦
<namoamitabuddha> weirdxc: 干啥
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot off
<joerh99> hha
<joerh99> 怎么查看频道主题阿
<weirdxc> namoamitabuddha: 你给我的感觉像一个很喜欢安静和读书的文艺青年
<weirdxc> joerh99: /topic
<namoamitabuddha> OT_mobile: 你的 180s 自动 off 为啥还没做好。
<joerh99>  /topic
<namoamitabuddha> weirdxc: 乱感觉……
<joerh99> 没反应阿
<zlei> 有用opera的大哥吗
<zlei> ibus在opera不能用有没有啊
<weirdxc> namoamitabuddha: 那你是一个穿中山装的老教师
<weirdxc> joerh99: /topic #channel
<namoamitabuddha> weirdxc: 莫要乱猜了。
<OT_mobile> 奇怪，我这里怎么没见到ob说话~
<weirdxc> namoamitabuddha: 你喜欢读庄子吗
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 我也没见，那只有一个原因，op可以见，它被+q了
<namoamitabuddha> weirdxc: 不，不要打妄想了。
<weirdxc> namoamitabuddha: 那你一定喜欢论语了
<weirdxc> namoamitabuddha: 你看过维摩经吗
<OT_mobile> namoamitabuddha: 奇怪~难道今天家的代码没有应用？
<joerh99> weirdxc:   提示说"    you  are  not   a  channel operator"
<weirdxc> joerh99: ...
<OT_mobile> namoamitabuddha: 那麻烦就先禁言它吧，我周末要扫墓
<OT_mobile> namoamitabuddha: 没时间修改
<joerh99> weirdxc:    小白    ，    请见谅
<weirdxc> joerh99: 直接/topic就出来了
<namoamitabuddha> OT_mobile: 我怎么禁啊，要 op
<namoamitabuddha> OT_mobile: 你那个 bot 是在 git 么
<joerh99> weirdxc:    提示 “Insufficient    arguments  for    command”
<namoamitabuddha> weirdxc: ……
<weirdxc> joerh99: ...
<joerh99> weirdxc:     求救
<OT_mobile> namoamitabuddha: 那为啥我看不到机器人有回答，你能看到？
<OT_mobile> 奇怪~
<OT_mobile> 难道是我的问题？
<weirdxc> joerh99: ...webchat.freenode.net ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<namoamitabuddha> OT_mobile: 我 ignore 了，我看见 adam8157 似乎看见 ob 在乱回答的样子，你问他。
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 我也看不到
<OT_mobile> 唔~
<joerh99> weirdxc:      阿      看不懂阿
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 好像只有op可以看到
<OT_mobile> 那应该是没说话了吧？
<adam8157> op可以看到...
<weirdxc> joerh99: 你的irc是？
<OT_mobile> 呃~
<OT_mobile> 那说明还是没修改好？
<joerh99> weirdxc:     恩     是那个网址
<weirdxc> joerh99: 。。。网页的最上方就是topic。。。不需要指令。。。
<OT_mobile> adam8157: 那我回头再修改吧
<OT_mobile> adam8157: 估计没合并
<weirdxc> 小白教小白，感觉很吃力
<OT_mobile> orz
<adam8157> OT_mobile: 嗯 尽量搞成内向型的, 现在太喜欢搭话了
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 你的bot缓冲区多大
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 有记录功能吧
<OT_mobile> adam8157: 好……抱歉啦
<joerh99> weirxc:   刚才你发的   什么    ，自动退出了，没看到
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 也应该可以让你人机合一吧，lol
<joerh99> weirdxc:    如上
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 有的~
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 能查到记录的
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 人机合一？
<weirdxc> joerh99: 我什么也没发
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 人机合一很囧的~
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 缓冲区？
<joerh99> 我还是没进去/topic
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 嗯，最早学着写的时候确实是这样
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: ssl还是直接6667?
<joerh99> weirdxc:     还是没进去
<weirdxc> joerh99: 那我也不知道了，:p
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 反正所有都有log。呃，机器人是直接6667
<joerh99> weirdxc:    是在下面输入文字的地方输     /topic    吗？
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 加个字典功能吧，让我们英语不好的也能用上，还有weather
<weirdxc> joerh99: 嗯
<OT_mobile> weirdxc: 唔~其实有调用google翻译的呢。
<OT_mobile> 天气还没有…
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 加上wiki word translate weather pronouce
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 还有time
<OT_mobile> 想要玩弄全功能版ob的请到irc2.eastgame.org 6668
<OT_mobile> 频道 #新兵训练营
<joerh99> #新兵训练营
<OT_mobile> 或者，本服的 #oicebot
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: 我还想请教你怎么写非阻塞socket的呢，不过有点晚了，先去睡觉，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<OT_mobile> 晚安
<OT_mobile> :)
<weirdxc> OT_mobile: bye
<MeaCulpa1> .
<redhatlinux102> ...
<zerta_D> hey
<sikao_lfs> 64位系统，死活搞不定gedit乱码。。。。。。只能用火狐浏览器看了。
<sikao_lfs> 只能是打开 自己选编码，不让系统自动选。。。。
<MeaCulpa1> 何必折腾gedit
<MeaCulpa1> 还不如scite呢
<joerh99> 他已经退了
<joerh99> VIM不错
<MeaCulpa1> -_-! 那么晚了啊原来
<joerh99> 恩
<joerh99> ：p
<NWMonster> :) emacs写代码vim看文档
<winbber> 大家好
<winbber> 第一次玩IRC   -0-
<kk> winbber, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<winbber> 你们都用哪个客户端？
<winbber> 呃，我的意思是比较好用的～
<paopao> xchat
<paopao> android: andchat
<winbber> 我正在用这个，貌似字体有点问题。。。
<winbber> xchat
<winbber> 改了一下，好了 。。。。
<winbber> 得科普一下基本命令了...
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<NWMonster> xchat是王道啊
<NWMonster> irssi是木有gui环境的首选
<gebjgd> weechat才是首选
<NWMonster> 木用过weechat，我去google一下
<NWMonster> 看起来很不错，想用用试试
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 记得周末你一般不上线的呀
<knownbad> 没啊。
<knownbad> 是一般这里没人吧？
<gebjgd> 累死了
<gebjgd> 兜里没钱了
<gebjgd> 穷死了
<knownbad> 嫖光了？
<NWMonster> 穷。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对 南德 嫖光了
<gebjgd> 兜里还剩下2欧多。。。。
<NWMonster> 够买个面包的
<alvin_rxg> 15¢ 的麵包可以買好多了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 好富有啊!!1
<knownbad> 得买个Galaxy II S给老妈子。
<NWMonster> 传说中的高富帅
<NWMonster> 粉木耳杀手
<knownbad> Amazon卖$400。
<gebjgd> 屏幕小 不用tint2真不行
<alvin_rxg> 將 tint2 的高度設置為 16 唄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就用默认值
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你的越南妺请你吃饭了没 ？
<alvin_rxg> 不認識
<\b> scipy 全是用 python 写的?
<NWMonster> 唉。。。我竟然还没睡着
<NWMonster> 。。。。。。。
<ofan_> \b: 对
<ofan_> \b: 不过也有c
<\b> ofan_: 我看了代码，几乎全是 python 的。。。。连 c 写的我都嫌慢。。。
<\b> ofan_: 貌似义意不大。
<\b> 继续用 perl
<alvin_rxg> 名字里都帶 Py 了的說
<alvin_rxg> \b: 沒法比的，他那是比較新的 mac book，性能比你現在的好很多，速度自然快很多的
<ofan_> ..
<ofan_> 跟mac有啥关系
<\b> numpy alvin_rxg 谁 mac? 跟谁比 ？
<alvin_rxg> \b: ofan_
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没看明白。。
<\b> 哦
<ofan_> 我不用numpy
<\b> 不知道  numpy 用神马写的
<ofan_> python写的
<\b> 上次 cebit 遇到 python 的人，他推荐  sarge
<alvin_rxg> 名字也是 Py 後綴。。
<\b> 但一直懒的学 python...
<\b> 还是继续用 C 写。。。
<ofan_> http://julialang.org/
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y The Julia Language
<alvin_rxg> i A python-numpy                    - Numerical Python adds a fast array facilit
<ofan_> 看上去性能超群
<\b> 写了一个下午的稀疏矩阵。。。正在写 Gauß-Seidel ，等下测试下效率如何
<ofan_> octave,r,matlab怎么都这么垃圾
<ofan_> 没有mathematica
<\b> matlab 不错啊
<ofan_> 速度慢
<\b> 只是我不想随身帯个 matlab
<ofan_> http://julialang.org/
<\b> 靠，  matlab 比我随便写的快
<ofan_> 那是你写的太渣
<\b> 当然精打细算，针对特殊情况优化之后，比matlab快
<ofan_> http://julialang.org/ <<<<<看这个
<\b> ofan_: 你写个解线性方程组和matlab的解线性方程组，比比效率？ 说我写的渣…………估计你写一年都快不过matlab...
<\b> 不针对特殊情况的解法
<ofan_> 几元的
<\b> 通用解法，不论几元。
<ofan_> 矩阵呗，c++有专门库
<\b> 不管用直接解或者迭代
<\b> 。。。不如说 fortran 更专门
<ofan_> 速度不行
<\b> 神马速度?
<\b> fortran 数值计算上比 c++ 牛逼
<ofan_> c++是比较麻烦而已
<alvin_rxg> 圍觀 phd 和 master
<ofan_> 我是ugrad
<\b> fortran 编译器容易优化
<\b> c++ 过于复杂
<\b> 许多 c++ 的矩阵库都是间接引用 fortran 的
<ofan_> 那就是傻蛋
<\b> 不过 c++ 有个 blaz ，用模版技巧提速
<\b> sarge 大部分也是 fortran
<ofan_> fortan链接c++的倒是可以
<ofan_> 有些不得不用fortran的地方是因为codebase基本都是fortran，移植太费时费力
<\b> 这是一点
<ofan_> 比如nasa之类的用fortran太多
<\b> 但更重要的是 fortran 比 C 和 C＋＋ 容易优化
<ofan_> 算法上的优化都是一样的，语言无关，剩下的就是奇技淫巧了，这一点c++可搞的地方太多
<\b>  编译上的优化
<ofan_> 内嵌个asm神马的
<\b> 算法都一样
<\b> 比如向量化、 cache 命中
<ofan_> 你说生成目标代码吗
<ofan_> ...
<ofan_> cache hit这编译器的能力很有限
<ofan_> 这太底层了，改进cache hit是cpu设计师的事
<\b> 比如 c/c++ 很迟才引入 strict 指针
<\b> ofan_: 靠，改改执行顺序，同样的程序可以快几倍
<ofan_> 如果你说标准化，那确实很迟
<\b> c++ 至今还没有。。 c99 倒是有了
<ofan_> \b: 现代编译器都能做static schedule
<\b> 不说了，继续写程序
<ofan_> 看片去..
<ofan_> 废柴联盟3
<\b> ofan_: 如果你有好的稀疏矩阵的经验，我很乐意接受。 就空谈这些，我说服不了你，你了不能说服我
<ofan_> - -
<\b> 之前写了一个 lil 的，慢的一踏糊途。。
<\b> 用 yale / CSR 的也没想像的快。。
<\b> 最后直接迭代原单个方程解硬微分方程了，但边界上精度又不够。。
<ofan_> 你是搞数学的吗？
<\b> 正在改进稀疏矩阵中。。。
<\b> 如果不行就改用积分法 MoM 硬解
<\b> ofan_: 不是，搞工程项目
<ofan_> 奥 也是码农..
<\b> ofan_: 你学数学?
<\b> ofan_: 不是码农
<ofan_> 不学
<\b> ofan_: 我做纯硬件。
<\b> ofan_:  但是现有的 Marxwell 方程计算器慢
<\b> ofan_: 我用 quasi static 解出近似解，再代到 maxwell 方程里精确解
<ofan_> \b: 我觉得吧.. 你应该找个学数学的问问
<\b> ofan_: 你不是就喜欢数学吗
<ofan_> \b: 我不喜欢..
<ofan_> 是编程不得不学点数学，就被逼着学点
<alvin_rxg> 耳朵疼。。
<\b> 这年头，学文科都要用到编程。
<ofan_> 学编程的也要学点文科的
<ofan_> 老学编程脑袋会死掉
<alvin_rxg> 俺好久沒看文字了
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 学学哲学
<alvin_rxg> 俺傾向於文學
<\b> alvin_rxg: 叫你隔逼越南妺教你越南文
<ofan_> 哲学也是文科
<alvin_rxg> vietnam，我怕呢，怕她讓我還珊瑚島
<alvin_rxg> 左耳除了還沒百分百的恢復外，沒有任何的異常了。右耳倒是疼的稍稍的頻繁了點……
<\b> 你第一只是左耳 ？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 捅破了？
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 是啊
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 耳膜？
<alvin_rxg> x_X 耳骨換了
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 咋搞的
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 俺不知道啊，俺一直唄蒙在鼓里啊……一個說先天一個說後天，俺咋知道啊
<alvin_rxg> *被
<alvin_rxg> 3.x 的 ibus 不智能……
<alvin_rxg> 3.x 的 ibus-pinyin 不智能……
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 弄明白啊
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 一個是俺爹，一個是俺爺。
<\b> 所以不用pinying
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 问医生啊
<alvin_rxg> 試着自己編譯個 ibus 4，發現很多依賴沒法解決……除非上 sid
<ofan_> fcitx
<\b> 不用 pingying 闭着眼也能打字
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 你不是說咋搞的么？醫生又不知道
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: ...是不是先天的医生应该能看出来吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那你右耳现在也能听到了?
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 表面上又看不到。手术后他也就告诉我具体手术内容是啥
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 看着還不錯。但有好多小 bug 啊……
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: ..太悲剧了
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 有些是fcitx不管的
<ofan_> 大体上能用
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 什麼不管啊，明明是管過頭了。在一些程序裏，明明沒開 fcitx，它就敲不進去字
<alvin_rxg> 還是自己編譯的 4.2
<alvin_rxg> 帶了 opencc，皇后 沒問題了。 \b
<\b> alvin_rxg:  那不是 fcitx 的错
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你用  fcitx-gtk fcitx-qt 之类的就没那个问题了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 是因为最近 gtk 哪里改动过了
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 没开当然敲不进去
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不是，編譯的時候有個選項，就是要不要使用 opencc，我懷疑 debian 官方的是關閉的，那就用了 fcitx native 的東東
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不信你试试 ibus, 只用 ibus-xim，也会出这个问题
<alvin_rxg> \b: gtk 2.. >_< debian 那麼古老的東西
<\b> 哦
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 谁让你用debian的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 是說 ibus-damon -x ?
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 我的大腦
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不是，-x 之后还要把那个个 GTK_IMMODULE 之类的环境变量去掉或者换成 xim
<alvin_rxg> 醬紫。。那可不可以把這些都改成 fcitx 呢？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你试试看。如果 ibus 也有问题。那就是 gtk 框架对 xim 变化了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那要先装 immodule
<alvin_rxg> ibus-daemon -x 沒問題
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 你大脑到别人身上了？
<\b> alvin_rxg: -x 没问题。 因为你现在还是用的 GTK/QT 的 ibus immodule
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你先找个能 100% reproduce 这个 bug 的方法
<ofan_> 围观叛党
<\b> alvin_rxg: 再把 GTK_IMMODULE / QT_IMMODULE 都关掉
<alvin_rxg> \b: 但還不知道 de 鍵盤是不是也有關係的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 开 ibus-daemon -x 如果 bug 出现了，说明是 xim 出问题了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 应该不会
<\b> alvin_rxg: 最多 locale 有关系。键盘没关系的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 測試了， ibus 沒問題
<cleamoon> 输入法问题？
<alvin_rxg> 剛情況是 兩個都設置為 xim
<\b> alvin_rxg: 环境变量也改了?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 是的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 重启下 X 保险点
<alvin_rxg> \b: 重啟了哇……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你是输入 fcitx 不出来任何按键信息？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 甚至 fcitx 没激活中文输入模式?
<alvin_rxg> 是的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那你遇到这个问题的时候试试 fcitx 软键盘
<alvin_rxg> ibus => gtk/qt 設置 xim 也有問題。。表面上能敲字，但沒有進入到輸入框內。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 通过软键盘输入一些信息后，你之前输入的所有信息应该都会响应出来
<\b> alvin_rxg: 所以，我说是 gtk_immodule 的原因
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你用 fcitx 的 gtk 模块就行了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我记得我以前遇到过相同的问题，改了某个gtk-2.0目录里面的某个属性就好了
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 的 gtk 模塊？
<\b> cleamoon: 不是那个。这个是新的
<cleamoon> \b, 新的问题？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 嗯。 fcitx 现在也有 gtk immodule 了
<\b> cleamoon: 我知道你说的那个问题。但现在的问题不是那个原因造成的
<cleamoon> \b, 现在是什么问题呀？
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那個出問題的程序裏，連 fcitx 都開不了……
<alvin_rxg> export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx   <== 這樣？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 要先装/编译 fcitx 的 gtk_immodule
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后看看那个 /etc/.... 下面的那个 immodule 叫什么
<alvin_rxg> 那我還得重新來過……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 也许叫 fcitx , 也许叫 fcitx-gtk
<\b> 我不确定
<\b> 反正我的 ibus 用的很好，不想换了
<alvin_rxg> 好的，我重新編譯個試試
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 为什么一定要用fcitx呢？
<alvin_rxg> 沒辦法，ibus 在 debian 上邊太舊了，自己編譯也不行，有很多依賴沒法解決
<alvin_rxg> \b: fcitx 4.2.1 還是 git?
<\b> alvin_rxg:  不知道，反正我都从 git　源里弄。
<cleamoon> 为什么要用debian...
<alvin_rxg> 就怕 git 不穩定……
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 爲什麼要用 archlinux？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 所谓的稳定版，也只是恰巧几个 features 写完了，并没有长时间的测试。。
<alvin_rxg>  /_\
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不像 windows 这些软件
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 因为你现在在弄得这些工作方便...
<ofan> \b: 你也在德国？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 不方便，流量不夠。
<\b> ofan: oui
<ofan> \b: 跟 alvin_rxg 一起的吗
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 和流量有什么关系...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: gebjgd 不是跟你一起的？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 上網流量有限呀，然後就不能用 archlinux 了咯
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 干嘛要弄限流量的
<ofan> 太受罪了
<alvin_rxg> 又不是我要限制的……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, debian不一样也要下载吗...
<alvin_rxg> 不計流量的哦～
<\b> ofan: aucun
<ofan> 呀哈哈，搞了了小椅子来做，舒服好多
<cleamoon> 突然迷茫了...arch要流量，debian不要流量...
<alvin_rxg> 小椅子？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 用debian为吗就不计流量？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 在學生宿舍，使用的是 uni 的內部網絡，而 uni 內部有 debian 的 mirror。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 以前书桌在床边，都坐在床边上弄电脑
<alvin_rxg> 累死
<ofan> 恩 腰很容易累
<cleamoon> 只要床特别高特别硬就行
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 干嘛要住宿舍
<alvin_rxg> 同時學生宿舍只提供轉椅，也很累……經常會偷懶的轉來轉去
<ofan> cleamoon: 软的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 少了庸人的打擾
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 宿舍比外面安静？
<cleamoon> ofan, 软的别做，会腰椎突出的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我同学住学校，隔壁黑人天天嘿咻
<ofan> cleamoon: 恩，我也发现了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: xD 這也得看運氣
<ofan> 腰没法伸直
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 德国黑人多？
<cleamoon> ofan, 似乎是比那个更麻烦的理由，以前在果壳上看的...
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 挺多把，但我不知道和美國比如何
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 美国黑人非常多
<alvin_rxg> 哦，可能沒法比吧
<ofan> 昨天看一个黑人，女的，还长胡子..
<\b> 上次回国，发现国内的黑人很嚣张。。。
<ofan> 本来就很嚣张
<ofan> 上次还有黑人在路边冲我吼
<alvin_rxg> 還不是被那些崇洋媚外的人給寵壞的……
<ofan> 在美国就很嚣张
<ofan> 谁用thinkpad
<cleamoon> 谁用Macbook?
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 发现tp的小红帽会漂移
<cleamoon> ..
<cleamoon> 对了，mac os x是在intel上的，为什么一般电脑不能装呢？
<ofan> cleamoon: 固件有限制
<ofan> mac的uefi是定制的，mac安装和启动都会检查签名一类
<cleamoon> ofan, 所以才需要hackintosh吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 对
<cleamoon> 除了那个没限制了吧？
<ofan> 驱动
<cleamoon> 哦，对了...
<cleamoon> 有人觉得os x好用吗？我觉得弄iwork挺好用的
<ofan> cleamoon: 好用
<cleamoon> ofan, 具体点呢...
<ofan> cleamoon: 咋具体
<cleamoon> 哪里好用...
<ofan> cleamoon: 买个macbook pro
<ofan> cleamoon: 无从说起啊
<cleamoon> 我要是有钱还问吗...
<cleamoon> ofan, 你觉得哪个功能最不能少？
<cleamoon> 比如linux对我来说就是shell和平铺桌面最不能少
<ofan> cleamoon: mac是shell,桌面，gui,游戏,3d,office,设计等都可以
<cleamoon> 游戏？有什么特别的游戏吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: gui很好，cocoa不是盖的，gui和shell配合很好
<cleamoon> 我也觉得cocoa很强，linux就是缺一个cocoa这水平的
<ofan> cleamoon: 很多都是通过cider从windows上直接移植的，cider是个很小的win模拟器，专供游戏厂商移植用
<ofan> cleamoon: mac的gui太强了，所有的gui操作其实都可以脚本话，所有的gui能配置的，都可以通过命令行来设置
<cleamoon> cider不就是wine吗...
<ofan> gui的有个apple script
<ofan> cleamoon: 是，一个fork吧，商业支持好
<cleamoon> “所有的gui操作其实都可以脚本话”就这个一直无法想象是什么样的...
<cleamoon> ofan, cider要钱吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 不清楚，貌似不要
<cleamoon> ofan, apple script好用程度一般吧...
<ofan> cleamoon: 就是所有的gui程序都可以注册一个服务接口，可以被其他程序调用
<ofan> 比如字典程序提供一个查字典的，这样别的程序就可以嵌入查字典功能进去
<cleamoon> 哦，那的确非常强
<ofan> cleamoon: 其实就是dbus,不过比dbus稳定的多，用的也多
<cleamoon> 所有gui都行？
<ofan> cleamoon: cli下印象比较深的是launchd,open,defaults
<cleamoon> 那些是什么？
<ofan> cleamoon: launchd是个管理系统服务的，open是打开文件，支持url等，defaults是系统设置
<cleamoon> 哦
<cleamoon> 看来os x很紧凑呀
<ofan> systemd应该就是学的launchd
<cleamoon> 除了一个平铺就完全适合我的需求了
<ofan> 具体谁抄谁就不知道了
<cleamoon> 赶明还是要用mac吗...
<cleamoon> 等apple快破产了再说吧...
<ofan> cleamoon: 买个2手的macbook
<cleamoon> ofan, 没信心
<ofan> http://imgur.com/U3biZ
<kk> ofan,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<ofan> cleamoon: 要啥信心
<jiero> of
<\b> 靠，居然不收敛
<cleamoon> ofan, 怕被骗
<jiero> ofan_ 馊主意，apple新的和二手的几乎一样贵
<ofan> cleamoon: ebay上拍，挺靠谱的
<cleamoon> 我有个macbook，但是打不开机，也没有电池...
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 那是什么。。。
<cleamoon> ebay很容易被骗吧...
<jiero> cleamoon: 卖掉，买
<cleamoon> jiero, 别人给我的，他也没说到底是怎么样...
<ofan> cleamoon: 不容易，有buyer protection
<jiero> ofan 但主要是seller protection
<ofan> jiero: 啥
<ofan> jiero: 你又在扯什么
<jiero> ofan 据说弱势者一直是seller
<ofan> jiero: 不觉得
<ofan> jiero: 买的东西不好常有的事
<ofan> jiero: 所以要保护buyer
<cleamoon> NND，ebay上一个macbook pro卖1块钱...怎么让我信呀...
<ofan> cleamoon: 那是拍卖的
<jiero> ofan 经常有人不付钱，浪费时间 http://pages.ebay.com/paypal/seller/
<ofan> 运气好能拍个便宜的
<kk> jiero,啥网址y eBay: PayPal: eBay Seller Protection
<cleamoon> ofan, 是呀
<jiero> ofan一般没可能。
<ofan> jiero: 那也没很多损失啊
<ofan> jiero: 我买的上网本，amazon又涨价了，至少少花100刀
<jiero> ofan 你的损失是建立在$，有的人在意的是时间
<cleamoon> 还是以后直接买吧...放心...也许什么时候就能得一个呢...
<ofan> jiero: 卖不了就挂着，这有啥
<ofan> 本来就不能心急
<jiero> ofan 去你的，有人急着卖然后还钱/搬家之类的
<ofan> jiero: 去你的，谁搬家上ebay卖家具
<jiero> ofan。。。
<jiero> ofan你的见识太少
<ofan> 都是就地解决，卖不掉按倒霉处理
<ofan> jiero: 光运费就够买个家具了
<cleamoon> 如果有人卖假东西会怎么样？
<jiero> ofan 为啥要运费，pickup啊
<ofan> 最多也就是上个cragslist,找附近的来
<cleamoon> ofan, 运费++
<jiero> cleamoon: 被找到银行冻结帐号
<ofan> jiero: ebay没有说自己来pickup的
<jiero> ofan。。。。
<ofan> 还有很多国外的
<jiero> ofan 你需要知道更多
<ofan> jiero: 你需要yy更少
<jiero> ofan 我就是买local pickup的东西，每次几乎都是
<ofan> 我们这搬家都是贴个告示，谁买就去，大件没有放ebay的
<jiero> ofan有一次还是对方和我就2条街，然后就送过来了
<jiero> ofan那样卖的贱
<ofan> jiero: 那是你运气
<ofan> 或者说他想不开
<jiero> ofan 我舅舅还卖了一个蹦床
<jiero> ofan 体积2米长，1.4米宽，放在车顶对方带走了
<jiero> ofan 你根本就傻傻的。。。
<ofan> jiero: 你太2了
<ofan> jiero: ebay.com 全世界人都能上去买
<alvin_rxg> Title: Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More Online Shopping | eBay (@ ebay.com)
<ofan> jiero: 你床买到美国，你还等人来Pickup?
<ofan> ebay可没限制只能让你家附近的人买你的东西
<jiero> ofan 连限定都不会
<jiero> ofan 你太让我失望了
<ofan> jiero: 根本没法限定
<jiero> ofan 你就不能吧 ebay想的聪明点
<jiero> ofan。。。
<jiero> ofan。。。
<ofan> jiero: 你那是本地的ebay
<ofan> 而且搬家本来就很少用ebay卖
<cleamoon> 我知道一个卖钢琴的，卖1块，出运费就行...
<jiero> ofan 美国没本地ebay？
<ofan> jiero: 只有ebay.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More Online Shopping | eBay (@ ebay.com)
<alvin_rxg> \b: 貌似…… 我原本不用重新編譯的……直接在 /etc/gtk-2.0/ 下邊使用 gtk-query-immodules-2.0 整個 gtk.immodules 就可以了……
<jiero> ofan 看到也有 Free Local Pickup 比如 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ViewSonic-VX-2035WM-20-1-Widescreen-LCD-Monitor-Black?item=180851060863&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m503&_trkparms=algo%3DRIC.CFNP%26itu%3DI%252BUA%26otn%3D12%26pmod%3D300647536210%26po%3DLPIW%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7420771061583442021#shId
<kk> jiero,啥网址y ViewSonic VX 2035WM 20.1" Widescreen LCD Monitor - Black (766907230215) | eBay
<ofan> jiero: 而且要不想被其他国家人买的话，要在下面说明，ebay管不了这个
<ofan> jiero: 那是人家说明了的，有的只想面交
<jiero> ofan 。。。笨，可以设置邮寄目的地限制的。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 加了 gtk.immodules 就沒問題了。
<ofan> jiero: 你能限制别人拍？
<jiero> ofan 也可以限制只允许 local pickup
<jiero> ofan能
<ofan> jiero: 怎么搞
<jiero> ofan 你卖的时候限制。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 這樣 fcitx 的優勢就有了～
<jiero> ofan 卖的时候有设置
<ofan> 我不填自己地址信息，直接拍
<ofan> jiero: 你咋知道我是哪里的
<ofan> 写个错误地址呢
<jiero> ofan 可以限制目的地。。。
<jiero> ofan 可以限制本国
<ofan> 本国太大了
<jiero> no international
<ofan> 本村行么
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 舉報查實後，有擬受的。
<jiero> ofan 然后使用 不同的资费
<alvin_rxg> *ä½ 
<ofan> jiero: 而且拍赢了，地址又不能送到，那还不是浪费时间
<jiero> ofan 你太邪恶了。。。
<ofan> 关键你不能限制拍
<ofan> jiero: 照样防止不了浪费时间
<alvin_rxg> ofan: paypal 有關聯哦～
<alvin_rxg> ofan: paypal 必須得填地址的
<jiero> ofan 。。。我上个你来拍试试？你能拍？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: paypal是要填billing address
<ofan> 如果你没添加银行卡之类的 就不用
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 放心把，他不會拿他的 paypal 開玩笑的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 如果 paypal 這個中介沒有收到錢，商家有權不發貨
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我说的是防止浪费时间
<alvin_rxg> 我不覺得是浪費時間。因爲這涉及到你的信用問題。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 买到了 $5.6 包邮费第二天送货上门的 罗技新鼠标。。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: jiero 说有很多拍赢了不付款，浪费时间
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<alvin_rxg> 偶以爲拍了就發貨的…
<alvin_rxg> 大大們，俺錯了。 my apologise
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 等到对方Paypal收到钱才提示卖家发货
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<cleamoon> 卖点东西就知道了...我正好有一大堆书要卖...
<ofan> 但是我想不付款是可以的
<ofan> cancel bid也可以
<alvin_rxg> 恩。
<cleamoon> 有人要卖巧克力吗？我这里的巧克力可是世界一流的~
<ofan> cleamoon: 几毛钱一吨？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 包郵嗎，親？
<cleamoon> ofan, 几百万毛吧
<ofan> cleamoon: 太贵了
<jiero> cleamoon: 卖掉你的内存
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 包邮呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 10刀2kg,包邮的话，可以考虑
<jiero> cleamoon: 把硬件拆开卖价格可能更高
<cleamoon> jiero, 卖了我用什么...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 毛的單位是 ¢ ？
<jiero> cleamoon: 手机
<cleamoon> ofan, 不包邮是这个价...
<jiero> cleamoon: 好便宜
<ofan> cleamoon: 包邮多少
<jiero> cleamoon: 中国就是产不出巧克力
<cleamoon> ofan, 不知道邮费多少
<ofan> cleamoon: 就10刀包邮吧
<cleamoon> 巧克力能多贵...
<cleamoon> ofan, 10刀一盒行
<cleamoon> ofan, 500g的
<ofan> cleamoon: 买散 的
<ofan> cleamoon: 没加工的也行
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> ofan: 周末不出去?
<ofan> fivesheep: 没车..
<ofan> 有车我就进城看演出
<cleamoon> ofan, 我没有散的...本身就是高级巧克力...哪有卖散的...
<fivesheep> ofan: 有没试过从中国快递东西到美国
<ofan> cleamoon: ...买不起
<cleamoon> ofan, 你吃可可粉吗？
<ofan> fivesheep: 同学有试过
<fivesheep> ofan: 多重 多少钱
<ofan> cleamoon: 我还能喝汤
<cleamoon> ofan, 10刀一盒很贵吗...
<fivesheep> è´µ
<ofan> cleamoon: 挺贵的
<gebjgd> 刚睡醒
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> 我艹
<gebjgd> 困死我了
<ofan> fivesheep: 他弄了个类似啤酒箱那么大的，差不多300软妹币
<fivesheep> $10 不止两加仑汽油.. 8升了. 差不多
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 明天就 Ostern 假期？
<fivesheep> ofan: 那么便宜?
<fivesheep> ups?
<ofan> fivesheep: 恩
<ofan> 300-400
<fivesheep> 多久
<cleamoon> ofan, 啤酒箱那么大的什么呀？
<cleamoon> 软妹币是什么呀...
<ofan> fivesheep: 不知道，一周以内应该
<ofan> cleamoon: 烟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 周5开始
<alvin_rxg> 偶週四開始
<ofan> cleamoon: rmb
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 周五开始 老婆到家了就
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 然後你接着去美國？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没信呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所有的kette接着换
<ofan> gebjgd: 还没来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD 330m长
<gebjgd> ofan: 没
<alvin_rxg> 啥 kette
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: förderer
<cleamoon> ofan, 那还能抽吗...得多次呀...
<alvin_rxg> :|
<ofan> cleamoon: 抽啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 烧钱呗
<cleamoon> http://www.mapstd.com/ 神物呀...google map td...
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y MapsTD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天6个小时 autobahn
<cleamoon> ofan, 烟呀...
<ofan> cleamoon: 能
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天6个小时autobahn 我快死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我从到家睡到现在
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 車又不是你開，怎麼會
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一样累
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我开的话更累
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不可能睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 副座？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 会脖子疼 实验过了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 开吃也能睡，而且经常一直睡下去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<cleamoon> ofan, 很难抽呀...
<alvin_rxg> 副座得看着開車的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我发现了 超过4个小时的autobahn 直接火车
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真受不了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那是你老闆決定的把
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是和我老板
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去南德看望德国朋友
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> 那要舒服真就火車或者飛機了。但拼車相對省錢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开车就是灵活
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是一个人开好累
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真受不了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<piggybox>  嗯，能不开车就别开了，开高速很累
<gebjgd> piggybox: 新人？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 新啥？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 米國
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10: 用win的 还admin的 能别刷了么
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 连win都看出来了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 用户名 那么坑爹的
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10: 别刷了
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10: 你那破win兜子
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 万一真有那个2人在linux下也叫这个呢...
<alvin_rxg> 明天加功能踢人
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那就太蛋疼了
<gebjgd> cleamoon:
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 踢他干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不能ban？
<ofan> 他刷什么了
<alvin_rxg> 但 ban 了後，誰來 unban 呢？這只是臨時的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就没个功能 多次尝试登录 直接ban 30分钟或1个小时的功能
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 別的頻道有機器人幹這活
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/45020.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y ["getaddrinfo: Name or service not known . IN gettitle"]
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我说的就是这个傻kk
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这么重要的功能竟然没有
<alvin_rxg> 維護者很少上來的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 维护者自己是win党？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 绝逼的
<alvin_rxg> 不知道。記得是 ikk- 那個人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跟天朝领导人的孩子有米国绿卡似的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不過他很多時候是直接使用 kk 聊天的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 随便管理 田地荒芜
<piggybox> nike鞋又不贵，有什么好梦想的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 事不管己 高高挂起
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> piggybox: 所以百度搞笑啊
<fivesheep> nike.. 小时候穿nike会被人扒掉鞋子的
<fivesheep> 有个同学不从, 被捅了一刀. 鞋子最后也被抢走
<piggybox> orz
<fivesheep> 94年的时候.. 也差不多20年了
<fivesheep> 那时候的平均工资才多.. 一双nike最少400
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 94年时候广东有很多人攫到第一桶金
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 还是你们这一代人幸福
<ofan> http://www.mapstd.com/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y MapsTD
<fivesheep> ofan: 放假去哪里玩
<ofan> fivesheep: 什么假
<fivesheep> 复活节?
<ofan> 还放假？放几天
<fivesheep> 我说你们
<fivesheep> 我天天放假 现在
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我跟你就是一代人 好不好
<ofan> 我不知道，没事就宅着
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你才二十几
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 29
<fivesheep> 差那么几年, 变化巨大
<ofan> - -
<gebjgd> http://pop.6park.com/life5/messages/21812.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 少女遭宠物虫噬骨敲警钟 勿与动物接吻共眠[知识]
<gebjgd> 尿了
<ofan> 好恶心
<cleamoon> 我记得在果壳上看过那个，说是几率小，但是还是有可能的
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/68927.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 中国当局“大扫荡” 要求网站为“谣言”负责(图) -6park.com
<cleamoon> gebjgd, adam说不让说关于这个的...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 额。。。。。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: irc都不让
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 退了 不来了 回#archlinux-cm
<gebjgd> 退了 不来了 回#archlinux-cn
<fivesheep> 这谁啊
<kk>  06:17
 * archl 把windows xp的默认字体都改成linux下的了。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-25
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
<kingbo_> 早
<freeflying> tenzu: 这个稀奇吗
<qiao> morning ~
<sjd_zeus> 早上好
<yh> 上班一小时还没人说话，看来大家都没休息好。呵呵
<Router2> 刚上班快半个小时
<airead> 干活，干活
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我到公司了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助贴Qt: Locales not supported on X server http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416458 在ubuntu12.04下安装软件，终端出现 Qt: Locales not supported on X server 这是什么情况啊，怎么解决啊？ 谢谢啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenshuming — 2013-03-25 9:36
<\cx> 我的网有问题了?
<\cx> qiao: 早.
<qiao> \cx: 早～
<\cx`> ...
<onlylove> 我讨厌周一
<yunfan> onlylove: and 周二 and 周三 and 周四 and 周五?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33982
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 程序员因百度弹窗被控不正当竞争
<onlylove> yunfan: 周五还是比较不错的，至少周五完了就是周末了
<\cx`> ...
<\cx`> test
<kk> \cx`, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04.2 国内源的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416460 前两天 12.10 出了点问题，干脆就回到 12.04.2，安装软件的时候，发现很多软件包在源里没有（我试过mirrors.163.com 和 ubuntu.srt.cn 等等）不知道最新的源是什么了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaoshm — 2013-03-25 1 …
<iMadper> yunfan: 在的时候吱一声~
<yunfan> iMadper: 吱
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求助:如何恢复屏幕上下的面板 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416462 以前安装好以后把面板的隐藏点了下,后来就出不来面板的属性设置了,应该怎么样设置可以把面板恢复呢?请各位大大指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 hwy — 2013-03-25 11:07
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/38886/https-flaw
<onlylove> kk呢，出来
<yh> 手机安全刻不容缓
<onlylove> yh: 啥刻不容缓，直接用1110
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Synapse 无法使用Rhythmbox插件，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416464 我用的是Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Synapse 能够通过添加插件来实现更多功能 但是尽管我的电脑已经装了Rhythmbox, 还是无法启用Synapse 的Rhythmbox 插件， 界面上显示的提示是 “ 状态 Rhythmbox 没有安装 ”  …
<roylez> iMadper`: 渣渣
<roylez> iOpera: 变装神
<iMadper`> roylez: 主席. 借一台超算给我当编译机用吧...
<roylez> iMadper`: 我自己都没有呢
<roylez> iMadper`: lol
<iMadper`> roylez: ...
<roylez> iMadper`: 懒得编译而已
<iMadper`> roylez: 自己电脑编译太慢... 怎么破?
<roylez> iMadper`: 不编译
<iMadper`> roylez: ...
<roylez> iMadper`: 逃避，其实也是一种解决方案。马克思就逃避了承认逃避是解决方案
<iMadper`> roylez: ... ... ...
<onlylove> iMadper`: 用解释语言，不用编译语言
<iMadper`> roylez: http://s16.sinaimg.cn/middle/8e73c74agd84e1e8dbc6f&690
<iMadper`> roylez: 主席小心呀....
<iMadper`> onlylove: 不会.
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: http://s16.sinaimg.cn/middle/8e73c74agd84e1e8dbc6f&690  胖叔也小心呀.
<onlylove> iMadper`: perl python都不会？
<iMadper`> onlylove: 会, 但是不知道怎么用他们写内核模块儿.
<onlylove> iMadper`: 内核啊，你还是老老实实用C吧……编译的问题……不就是时间问题么……一边喝茶也不错……
<iMadper`> onlylove: 你这完全没有解决问题. 我一直用c, 是你说要用解释语言的...
<onlylove> iMadper`: 我一开始不知道你做什么的，早知道你搞内核的我才不管你
<roylez> iMadper`: .......
<roylez> iMadper`: 有高清么
<roylez> iMadper`: 找到了
<roylez> iMadper`: http://hu.luo.bo/files/2013/03/12/d9364ab0ad0f3a5333ac27e2bdfa4658.jpg
<iMadper`> roylez: 恩. 主席找图功底太牛了.
<iMadper`> roylez: 恩, 在上海可要小心了.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这水能喝呀？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 那个tds怎么测试的？
<onlylove> 上海的自来水到这地步了？
<onlylove> 我是不是买个设备试试帝都的自来水
<roylez> onlylove: 纯净水放在帝都空气中，1个小时后也赶上魔都水了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 那个单位是什么？
<yunfan> iMadper`: 人呢?
<iMadper`> yunfan: .
<iMadper`> yunfan: 有支付宝帐号不? 我给你转账, 你帮我买20刀的那个vps?
<roylez> yunfan: 帝都风好，魔都水妙
<yunfan> iMadper`: 哪个20刀的？
<iMadper`> yunfan: 点进去, 有个20刀一年的特惠. 其实就是6刀/月的那个
<yunfan> roylez: 昨天看大下巴的节目 说魔都那个说明平时水质很差 好多死猪居然感觉不出来明显变化
<yunfan> iMadper`: 那个网站还有6刀每个月？
<iMadper`> yun
<iMadper`> yunfan: 有...
<yunfan> 我都是按年买
<iMadper`> yunfan: 我也打算买20刀/y的那个
<yunfan> iMadper`: 行吧 你给我地址 我去看下 主要是我现在paypal里不知道还有没有美元 我的信用卡这个月刚好过期  在等他们给我新卡
<iMadper`> yunfan: https://123systems.net/billing/cart.php?gid=19
<kk> iMadper` s, ⇪ 123Systems Solutions - Shopping Cart
<iMadper`> yunfan: 左数第二个.
<yunfan> iMadper`: 是512m的那款吧？
<iMadper`> yunfan: 恩.
<iMadper`> yunfan: 要是你没有美元了就算了
 * iMadper` 正好 我不确定我还有没有人民币~
<yunfan> iMadper`: 给你买没问题 只是这样就变成我账户下的产品了 你管理上有点不方便
<iMadper`> yunfan: 跟你共用密码? 还有别的不方便的?
<yunfan> 好像linode一提升流量以后 其他厂商也被迫提升了
<yunfan> iMadper`: 那你就得登录我的账户了 我还有几个其他的vps在上面 所以我不会给你密码的 只能你要我给你做什么的时候帮你做
<iMadper`> yunfan: 好像是. 这1tb/m的, 肯定够用了.
<yunfan> iMadper`: 要不你去注册个账户 把密码给我 我去帮你买回来 然后你再改掉登录密码
<iMadper`> yunfan: 恩, 这个好, 我直接注册个账户就好. 注册啥的账户? 123system的?
<yunfan> iMadper`: 是的
<kylechenoO> hello
<kk> kylechenoO, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<chengshiding> 谁呼叫一下我！
<kylechenoO> 中文还是英文
<kylechenoO> 中文么
<kylechenoO> 搽
<kylechenoO> 貌似还蛮多人的
<kylechenoO> 还真没试过在irc上用中文交流
<kylechenoO> 哈哈
<chengshiding> 谁提一下我的名字
<kylechenoO> chengshiding:nice
<chengshiding> kylechenoO: 我在测试一个perl脚本，他实现了用户提示，好像不行
<kylechenoO> perl不熟
<kylechenoO> 目前在学py
<iMadper`> yunfan: 先说你的支付宝帐号吧, 我先给你打过去
<chengshiding> 我是使用人家的perl脚本，perl我也不熟
<kylechenoO> fedora那边的中文频道貌似比这边还冷清
<yunfan> iMadper`: 我先给你能付美元再说吧 你把账户给我
<kylechenoO> 你们要搞啥
<chengshiding> kylechenoO: 再呼叫一下我吧。3Q
<kylechenoO> chengshiding:hello
<kylechenoO> chengshiding:啦啦啦
<chengshiding> 还是没提示。
<chengshiding> kylechenoO: :)
<kylechenoO> 悲剧
<chengshiding> kylechenoO: 没什么
<kylechenoO> 没搞过你说的那个
<yunfan> 奇怪 paypal突然又变好了 直接登录 而且付款也不推三阻四了
<Hiso-android> ...
<Hiso-android> 话说，
<kylechenoO> 话说
<Hiso-android> irc怎么查看所有聊天室？
<yunfan> 消费者提示——PayPal Pte. Ltd.
<yunfan> 系PayPal储值工具的持有者，不需要经过新加坡金融管理局的批准。
<kylechenoO> 这频道是搞啥的
<kylechenoO> 怎么玩
<chengshiding> Hiso-android: list命令可以查，不过频道太多了，数据量很大，会没完没了的发消息
<Hiso-android> 没关系
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 怎么没反应
<Hiso-android> 我只是想找个人多的英文频道学学e文
<onlylove> Hiso-android: ubuntu官方就成
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 果然人多
<Hiso-android> 235
<Hiso-android> 233
<chengshiding> 扣我
<iMadper`> yunfan: PTY allocation request failed on channel 0  为啥我ssh都是说这个?
<yunfan> iMadper`: pty不是伪终端么
<yunfan> 这个事情要问阿蛋 我对tty这一套还是没彻底明白 要不问问 iOpera
<iMadper`> yunfan: 是呀. 恩, 我去问问ee
<iMadper`> iOpera: 神, 还在撸吗?
<chengshiding_csd> chengshiding, Hello
<chengshiding_csd> chengshiding, XXXX
<chengshiding> MGD
<chengshiding> 互撸娃
<imcxt> iMadper`: 你是 \cx 的马甲还是 imadper啊
<iMadper`> imcxt: imadper.
<imcxt> iMadper`: 哦 用ip6的  果然
<iMadper`> imcxt: 啥马甲?
<yunfan> imcxt: 你好像是马甲
<imcxt> iMadper`: \cx 这两天一直用你的nick呢啊，为了引起 adam8157 的注意
<iMadper`> imcxt: 不会吧, 我的nick是注册了的
 * yunfan 盐多必湿
<imcxt> iMadper`: imdaper哦～
<imcxt> iMadper`: 你上次说的那个 nook hd , 貌似有的root了
<chengshiding> imcxt> iMadper`: \cx 这两天一直用你的nick呢啊，为了引起 adam8157 的注意
<imcxt> chengshiding: 干嘛
<chengshiding> imcxt: 发错了
<chengshiding> imcxt: 不小心粘贴上去的
<imcxt> chengshiding:  momo
<onlylove> yunfan: 水解了？看来你这盐不纯啊
<imcxt> onlylove: 早啊亲
<yunfan> onlylove: 撒你bb上 嗯哼
<imcxt> onlylove: 找到房子了么
<onlylove> imcxt: 没有啊……目前就这样吧……
<imcxt> onlylove: 。。
<chengshiding> imcxt: iMadper` :上面那句没提到我的昵称，怎么给我高亮显示。。。。
<chengshiding> onlylove: 是个MM？
<onlylove> chengshiding: 不是
<imcxt> chengshiding: 因为你的脚本有问题
<imcxt> 要是 onlylove 是妹子我早跟他住去了
<onlylove> imcxt: 我也得批准
<chengshiding> 哦
<imcxt> onlylove: 大不了犯个刑法第263条
<chengshiding> imcxt: 我的脚本没起作用，你有使用perl脚本吗？
<onlylove> imcxt: 我不和你说我住哪里就是了，你还想犯刑法，想得美
<imcxt> chengshiding: 你用啥客户端
<gfrog_> freeflying: 真心想出掉我那个折叠了。等我换成原装件儿出给你吧。
<iMadper`> chengshiding: 改用erc, 我给你写提醒的脚本.
<imcxt> gfrog: 你的车多少米出？
<gfrog> imcxt: 450-500吧。
<imcxt> gfrog: 啥车哦，我看看样子
<chengshiding> iMadper`: 你用的是emacs-irc吧。我使用的是irssi客户端。不过可以试试你的脚本
<imcxt> chengshiding: irssi就去抄 adam 的配置嘛
<iMadper`> chengshiding: 你改用erc, 才能用我的脚本. 你难道还以为你的irssi能跑e-lisp>
<gfrog> imcxt: 红的，折叠。
<imcxt> gfrog: 喔
<chengshiding> iMadper`: 你的脚本有什么提示作用吗？是显示提示窗口还是声音？
<iMadper`> chengshiding: notify -send
<chengshiding> 是的，emacs以后一定要学的，这个神器不学等于没接触linux
<imtxc> chengshiding: 哥不能这样说啊
<iMadper`> chengshiding: emacs跟 linux没关系.
 * gfrog 哦，今天又忘了去骚扰铛铛同学呢。
<imtxc> 他不是上新闻了么
<chengshiding> iMadper`: 你能给我在irc上传文件吗？
<imtxc> http://bbs.comenb.com/thread-29151-1-1.html
<kk> imtxc s, ⇪ 只是喊了句“蛋蛋哥” 我半条命被捅没了-大杂烩-卡忙宁波 - comenb.com!
<imtxc> onlylove: 租个远点的屋，然后骑车上班靠谱么
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 神舟精盾K580P-i7 D5无线网卡不能使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416465 新买的神舟本本，8G内存。装完ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386 后，不能使用无线网卡。屏幕顶部任务栏网络一项菜单中，Enable Wireless是灰色的。 以前使用Thinkd pad T61p/T420,装完ubuntu后就能用，完 …
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是不靠谱这么简单吧……我每天地铁上下班
<iMadper`> chengshiding: 传了
<onlylove> chengshiding: 想让vimer对你竖中指么
<imtxc> onlylove: 因为没骑过，不知道上下班时间骑车堵么
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该是没啥大问题的，你想，你上下班的时间也是大家上下班的时间，嗯，就这样
<imtxc> 。。。
<chengshiding> imtxc: 没收到，我这个命令行下的客户端收不到
<iMadper`> chengshiding: /dcc get xxx
<chengshiding> onlylove: 我目前也是vimer。以后会有两个身份
<iMadper`> 我在三年前的这个时候, 也是个vimer...
<Rockcanon> 现在呢
<onlylove> chengshiding: 你还是用emacs的evil模式吧
<iMadper`> Rockcanon: 现在用vs 2012
<iMadper`> Rockcanon: 好用很多.
<onlylove> 正版？
<iMadper`> Rockcanon: 绝对不是一个级别的
<chengshiding> iMadper`: "/dcc get xxx" 这是你发的吗？
<iMadper`> onlylove: 当然了, 微软送的.
<onlylove> iMadper`: 土豪
<onlylove> iMadper`: 微软从来不送我东西
<iMadper`> onlylove: 我在的实验室是微软俱乐部.
<iMadper`> onlylove: 里面还有正版win8授权.
<onlylove> iMadper`: win8反人类，我用vista的时候都没觉得难用，用win8发现自己就是白痴
<Rockcanon> 我误删除了mysql一个表
<iMadper`> onlylove: 我用win7.
<Rockcanon> 现在怎么恢复啊
<iMadper`> Rockcanon: 没事, 有个很好的补救方法.
<chengshiding> onlylove: 我不喜欢模拟的东西，那样很不正宗
<Rockcanon> 怎么补救
<iMadper`> Rockcanon: 就是把整个数据库都给删掉. 这样就不会有人注意到你删了一个表了
<onlylove> chengshiding: emacs很多模式了……你说哪个是原版呢
<Rockcanon> .....
<Rockcanon> 那还是把我自己删了吧
<airead> 大家谁的工作是改BUG的啊
<iMadper`> airead: 验证bug的算吗?
<iMadper`> airead: 改bug的话, adam是呀.
<airead> iMadper`, 那是QA么
<iMadper`> airead: 是, qa
<airead> 我想问问改BUG爽不爽
<iMadper`> airead: 爽你妹.
<airead> iMadper`, 改BUG不算QA吧
<iMadper`> airead: 恩, 改bug不算. 我是说我算qa
<iMadper`> airead: 改bug也不爽的吧...
<onlylove> 改bug有啥爽的
<onlylove> 改到最后扯出一串bug，然后只想骂人
<iOpera> iMadper`: 你算啥QA
<airead> iMadper`, 一个发行版的好多包都需要维护，那就好多BUG了吧，应该挺爽的
<onlylove> 想把写代码的那货揪出来揍一顿
<iOpera> 问你母猪几个点都不知道。 lol
<iMadper`> iOpera: 诶? 怎么就不算了? 我的 title真的是qa哦~
<airead> adam 不在，在的话问问他爽不爽
<iMadper`> iOpera: 你说的那个是 Q&A
<iMadper`> airead: 那个算是开发.
<iMadper`> airead: 你在考虑哪个公司?
<iOpera> 概念还有差异
<chengshiding> iMadper`: 发文件我看看能不能收到
<iMadper`> chengshiding: 懒得发了. 刚才发了, 不过你不会dcc命令.
<chengshiding> iMadper`: 文件名是什么
<airead> iMadper`, suse
<chengshiding> 我会啊
<iOpera> 不是dmz，dcc收不到的
<iMadper`> airead: 前两天刚给我打完电话... suse的hr
<iMadper`> airead: 不过我不去.
<airead> iMadper`, WHY
<iMadper`> chengshiding: test.pl
<alvin_rxg> Title: Test - uszczelnienia, hydraulika siłowa : strona główna (@ test.pl)
<chengshiding> iMadper`: dcc get nick filename
<iMadper`> airead: 这有啥为啥的. 那个hr挂电话太快了, 我想问的还没问呢
<chengshiding> iMadper`: "DCC no file offered by iMadper`"
<iMadper`> airead: 想问的都还不知道呢, 怎么去
<airead> iMadper`, -_-b,  iMadper` 给offer 了么？
<iMadper`> airead: 没有呀, 就问我最快什么时候能到岗. 我投的是另外一个岗位, 结果hr打电话说那个岗位已经有人了, 另外一个岗位的leader看上我的简历了, 说问我要不要去. 是桌面开发.
<iMadper`> airead: 你是投的桌面开发吧?
<airead> iMadper`, 你报的是 QA 吧，现在北京就剩一个桌面的了
<airead> iMadper`, 还没投呢，打听下
<iMadper`> airead: 恩, 我报的是kernel-qe
<iMadper`> airead: 他们要人太急了, 不然我还真考虑一下
<airead> iMadper`, 网上米有
<airead> iMadper`, 我英语口语烂，怎么办
<airead> iMadper`, 你现在在哪家？
<iMadper`> airead: 在学校.
<iMadper`> airead: 口语? 我就没说过英语.
<iMadper`> airead: 我估计以后只能在redhat混口饭吃...
<iMadper`> airead: 你跟那个suse的hr联系过了吗?
<airead> iMadper`, 通过了后还要英语电面. 你在 redhat 实习？
<airead> iMadper`, 走内推吧
<iMadper`> airead: 恩, 实习.
<airead> iMadper`, 也挺好啊
<iMadper`> airead: 还要英语电面? 那个hr啥都没跟我说, 就问我什么时候能够到岗...
<iMadper`> airead: 估计是很缺人.
<airead> iMadper`, 你没去面试就让你到岗，真神～
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你不说hr是人就要的嘛。告诉他们。
<iMadper`> airead: 不, 有可能是hr不关心面试, 他只问他需要知道的东西, 面试以后会有别人联系我.
<airead> iMadper`, 然后你没说，她就挂了
<iMadper`> airead: 然后我本来想问待遇的. 结果还没来得及张口...
<iMadper`> airead: 她就说会再联系我的.
<airead> 我突然想到一个冷笑话
<iMadper`> airead: 你不是应届生了吧?
<airead> iMadper`, 不是了
<iMadper`> airead: 你有没有跟hr谈谈工资? 我到是想知道那边的待遇.
<airead> iMadper`, 还没到那一步呢
<chengshiding> airead: 不是应届生怎么还实习啊
<iMadper`> airead:  估计多少?
<airead> chengshiding, 那个职位不是实习。。。
<airead> iMadper`, 两眼一抹黑
<airead> iMadper`, 你给 hr 打电话问啊
<iMadper`> airead: 懒得. 不上赶着...
<chengshiding> airead:哦，都是做什么工作的？
<airead> chengshiding, 各种包的维护
<chengshiding> airead: 那不是跟运维差不多嘛
<chengshiding> 开发还好
<airead> chengshiding, 维护BUG吧，应该不算运维
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu12.04 posix mq 链接-lrt仍失败undefined reference to mq_open http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416468 学习posix mq时，写了个简单程序，编译通过，链接时加了-lrt仍报错： undefined reference to `mq_open' undefined reference to `mq_close' 请问大神们这到底是什么原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<iMadper`> airead: 你给谁打包? redflag?
<chengshiding> airead: 哦
<airead> iMadper`, 谁也没打，我现在不打包
<iMadper`> <airead> chengshiding, 各种包的维护   不是打包? 那是?
<airead> iMadper`, 我写内核网络模块相关的东西
<iMadper`> airead: 哦, gaoji
<airead> iMadper`, 我说的是 suse 那个职位是要维护各种包
<iMadper`> airead: 哦, 应该是.
<iMadper`> airead: 桌面开发. 挺好的.
<iMadper`> airead: 干嘛不继续搞内核??
<airead> iMadper`, 唉，八字还没一撇呢，走着多瞧瞧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> iMadper`: 去suse了？
<iMadper`> imtxc: 我不去.
<imtxc> iMadper`: o
<imtxc> iMadper`: 毕业的事情搞定了没有
<iMadper`> imtxc: 没呢.
<imtxc> iMadper`: 还在忙论文？
<iMadper`> 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper`: 那时候的那件事  摆平了没
<iMadper`> 没戏
<imtxc> ..啊 再努力一下啊？
<iMadper`> qiao: 明天走?
<qiao> iMadper`: 这周末。。
<qiao> iMadper`: 30 号。。
<iMadper`> 哦.
<qiao> iMadper`: 你课设完了么。。
<iMadper`> 没呢
<iMadper`> 写不下去
<qiao> iMadper`: 呃。。。
<qiao> iMadper`: 擦，还有你写不下去的。。
<iMadper`> 不会呀....
<iMadper`> 不会写...
<iMadper`> 怎么办?!
<qiao> iMadper`: 换题目么。。
<iMadper`> 不想.
<imtxc> iMadper`: iMadper` 抄～
<qiao> iMadper`: 额。。  imtxc
<imtxc> qiao: 小乔，要去哪玩了？
<qiao> imtxc: 回学校玩了。。
<imtxc> qiao: 噢啊，还有学妹 割不下？
<qiao> imtxc: 唉，是学妹舍不得学长啊。。。lolo
 * yunfan 帮学长割包皮
<imtxc> 。。。
<qiao> yunfan: 额。。
<qiao> yunfan: 口味太重。。。
<yunfan> qiao: 出汗多 口淡
<imtxc> 顺丰现在变逆风了，发个东西三天了还在深圳
<roylez> yunfan: ....
<roylez> yunfan: 割下来的东西呢？
<gfrog> imtxc: 你买的啥？
<gfrog> imtxc: 深圳到中关村，最高记录一晚上就到。
 * kingroup Eucalyptus这个谁用过
<iMadper`> openVZ...
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • crawl http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416471 刺 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-03-25 14:38
<yunfan> roylez: 包混沌或者饺子 取决于皮的大小
<palomino|working> 混沌...
<palomino|working> chaos
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33988
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Matthew Garrett修复UEFI Linux笔记本变砖bug
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> roylez: .. ..
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) gfrog
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<imtxc> gfrog: 一破电子书，说是被安检扣走了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西，破马叔儿比乃温柔多了。
<gfrog> imtxc: oops
<roylez> gfrog: 破马用马掌摸你呢
 * gfrog 据说我朝amazon也要发kpw了。
<gfrog> roylez: ...
<imtxc> gfrog: 然后扣了今天是第三天
<imtxc> gfrog: 我朝的安卓 kindle 客户端已经不是用的 z.cn 的书店么
<roylez> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> roylez: nook，让安检扣了不给了 顺丰这么说的
 * imtxc 总是这么倒霉
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<ggarlic> imtxc: 我朝的android kindle客户端看你在登录的时候填的是什么帐号,填com帐号就是米国商店,填cn帐号就是天朝商店
<iMadper`> imtxc: 买 nook hd+, 送nook 3
<imtxc> iMadper`: 那个便宜咱们捞不到啊
<imtxc> iMadper`: 他们家这是清仓呢？不打算干了？
<iMadper`> 不知道
<imtxc> ggarlic: 关键是我.cn 跟 .com 都是邮箱帐号啊
<imtxc> ggarlic: 他们不是同一个帐号么
<imtxc> hd+ 9寸太大了
<iMadper`> imtxc: 还行吧. 分辨率挺好的
<ggarlic> imtxc: 有人确实反映过这个问题...我两边密码不一样倒是还能去分开....
<iMadper`> imtxc: 比ipad还小呢.
<iMadper`> imtxc: 而且比ipad轻薄
<imtxc> ggarlic: 对，分开密码倒是一个办法
<imtxc> iMadper`: 嗯，分辨率挺良心的
<imtxc> 就这，都不给我给了，难道是丢了？
<imtxc> iMadper`: 重量轻，看起来要厚
<Guest29340> 啥？
<iMadper`> airead: suse是在家办公吗?
<airead> iMadper`, 不是吧
<iMadper`> airead: 那能在家办公吗?
 * cleamoon is away: Away
 * kingroup hi all
<imtxc> iMadper`: suse 不在帝都？
<iMadper`> imtxc: 在, 朝阳.
<imtxc> iMadper`: 那么近你还要wfh啊，你让suse的单身妹子怎么办
<iMadper`> imtxc: ... ... wfh是我的梦想.  别的可以让步, wfh不行.
<imtxc> iMadper`: 猫猫不是可以么。。。
<iMadper`> imtxc: 很难申请.
<imtxc> iMadper`: 这样啊
<imtxc> iMadper`: 估计一天半天的容易申请
<iMadper`> 那没用...
<airead> iMadper`, 我也不清楚
<imtxc> iMadper`: 一周能有个一天也很不错了
<imtxc> airead: 去suse了？ 墨宝
<imtxc> airead: 膜拜
<iMadper`> imtxc: ... 不
<imtxc> iMadper`: lol
<airead> imtxc, 没呢，他瞎问呢
<imtxc> airead: 你现在在哪
<airead> imtxc, 我在云方舟，带宽提供商
<kingroup> airead: 搞什么？
<kingroup> airead: 程序员？
<airead> kingbo, 与网络相关的 用户态与内核态 程序的开发
<kingroup> airead: 好厉害
<airead> kingbo, 是菜鸟，正在学飞呢
<BaByChU_> 米国入关带200根香烟 限制金额多少来着？ 同学们知道么
<BaByChU_> 。。。。
<imtxc> BaByChU_: 米国香烟好抽么
<imtxc> BaByChU_: 不是就限制200根免税么，没限制金额啊
<BaByChU_> imtxc: 没有啊  我要带熊猫 怕超过金额
<BaByChU_> imtxc: 米国香烟=垃圾
<BaByChU_> im
<iMadper`> airead: 你写内核态的, 用kdump不?
<BaByChU_> imtxc: 以前带个中南海啥的都不担心金额。。。。
<BaByChU_> iMadper`: kdump估计是kernel writer必备
<airead> iMadper`, 用
<iMadper`> BaByChU_: 不一定. 有写驱动的就不用kdump
<BaByChU_> iMadper`: ....算例外吧
<iMadper`> airead: 你编译内核的时候, 是直接编译一个config_debug_info?
<iMadper`> airead: 然后strip vmlinuz出来做启动, 然后那个大的vmlinux做调试信息的?
<airead> iMadper`, 还得编 lkcd, 3.5.7 没搞出来
<airead> iMadper`, 你们测试怎么测？
<iMadper`> airead: 我知道要选这些.
<imtxc> BaByChU_: 哦 你要带出去十八
<iMadper`> airead: 我是想问, 你直接编译的大内核, 怎么跑?
<airead> iMadper`, 超大的那个是 crash 时用来参照符号表的
<iMadper`> airead: 对呀, 你的用法是, 编译两个, 一个带debug_info, 一个不带?
<iMadper`> airead: 还是只编译一个, 然后剥离符号表生成vmlinuz?
<airead> iMadper`, 我还没试过，我用的是发行版的。前几天试了 3.5.7 lkcd 还没配成功
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper` 早啊
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<iMadper`> adam8157: 早.
<iMadper`> airead: 哦, 我用3.8.3和3.8.4成功了, 不过感觉好麻烦.
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，感冒了肿末破。
<imtxc> adam8157: 早哦
<imtxc> gfrog: 吃药啊
<airead> iMadper`, 你怎么搞的？有文档没？
<gfrog> imtxc: 木有药。
<iMadper`> airead: 内核文档喽.
 * gfrog 明天请病假。
<imtxc> iMadper`: 果然用你的马甲nick好用
<imtxc> gfrog: 病假又不能治病
<iMadper`> imtxc: ?
<airead> iMadper`, ....
<adam8157> gfrog: 买药啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 病假不休就浪费了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 药店不给报销啊，感冒又懒得去医院。
<iMadper`> airead: 有呀, 直接就有. 给你找.
<iMadper`> airead: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kdump/
 * gfrog 要不明儿去医院测下心电图？ 总感脚胸闷。
<kk> iMadper` ⇪ t: Linux Kernel Documentation :: kdump
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 十块钱的感冒药...
<airead> iMadper`, 谢啦，我看看
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在哪有那么便宜的？
<iMadper`> airead: adam8157  cp /proc/vmcore <dump-file>    这个方法获取vmcore, 接受不了呀... 为啥不能像rhel的那样, 直接启动第二内核,然后转储成core文件...
<adam8157> iMadper`: 我用kgdb的
<iMadper`> adam8157: 恩...
<gfrog> adam8157: 帝都挂号是哪个网站来着？
<adam8157> gfrog: 支付宝
<adam8157> gfrog: 114
<gfrog> adam8157: 还能干这个？
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.bjguahao.gov.cn/comm/list.html
<kk> gfrog s, ⇪ 北京市预约挂号统一平台
<gfrog> adam8157: 找到了
<roylez> gfrog: 帝都gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 心电图这种操作是内科还是外科啊。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 咱魔都的，早上4点出门排队
<adam8157> gfrog: 妇科
<gfrog> roylez: 擦，这垃圾货还不如各个医院的挂号呢，只能提前三天，而且号少的可怜。专家基本挂不到。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃妹儿。
<roylez> gfrog: 你要查心电？
<gfrog> roylez: .
<roylez> gfrog: 不是妇科的么？
<gfrog> roylez: 乃妹儿。
<adam8157> gfrog: 产科
<adam8157> gfrog: 泌尿科
<adam8157> gfrog: 非正常人类研究中心
<roylez> adam8157: 其实应该看兽医
<iOpera> 你们的知识都是非凡的啊。
<roylez> 跟神比差远了
<iOpera> 乐乐高级
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez 乃们看神马病都去妇产泌尿科儿嘛？
<kingroup> gfrog: 妇产科的一年到头幸福
<kingroup> gfrog: 肛肠科的也很
<iMadper`> 最近学校网络差的要命...
<iMadper`> 看youku, 连广告都卡!
<iOpera> 噶嘛比较呆滞，老被欺负。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你知道有个google小组叫 nrciz么
<yunfan> http://groups.google.com/group/NRCIZ
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: 非正常网民网瘾戒除中心 | Google Groups
<roylez> yunfan: google group也应该关门让路给G+吧
<yunfan> roylez: 不大可能 这样的话会把那些刚从新闻组里过来的人给惹毛的 那些人生气 后果很严重的 再说了 reader需要抓取 比较吃资源 这个邮件列表相对要好点 不过碰到我这种订阅的也有点头疼就是
<yunfan> 如果弄成贴吧那样 就没啥问题了
<chengshiding> http://www.oschina.net/news/38932/github-lead-opensource
<kk> chengshiding ⇪ ti: GitHub 一代：我们都是开源控 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<imtxc> gfrog: 其实吧，我是想说千万别去药店
<imtxc> gfrog: 春季流感而已，无药可治的
<chengshiding> kk是个什么东西
<imtxc> gfrog: 只要不发烧，不管吃不吃药都是7天左右
<yunfan> imtxc: 人反正都是要死的
<imtxc> yunfan: 流感真的没药可治啊，我试过很多次
<yunfan> imtxc: 必须死
<imtxc> yunfan: 我有从小到大没躲过任何一次流感的光荣经历，非典跟甲流的时候疑似过几天输液几天好了。
<imtxc> yunfan: 吃不吃药没有任何作用。
<iMadper`> qiao: 发工资了吗?
<imtxc> iMadper`: 你不是回学校好久了嘛，猫猫还给你工钱呢？
<imtxc> 这么人性化
<yunfan> imtxc: 反正我到临死前都一直是活着的 从来没死过:]
<gebjgd> htc one出了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 600欧
<gebjgd> 有人入手htc one了么？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 没有欧花
<imtxc> iMadper`: 看来你的网速果然不给力了 irc都掉线
<gebjgd> imtxc: 火腿肠 1号　很给力的
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那么多欧姆，肯定给力
<iMadper`> imtxc: 这两天网有问题.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.10，wubi安装失败，是显卡问题么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416480 [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Failed to idle channel 1. [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PFIFO - playlist update failed [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Failed to idle channel 2. [drm] nouveau 00 …
<YuanGang1> names
 * ZhuangYa 觉得和 backbone 相比， ember 好烦啊 
<imtxc> yunfan: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/NRCIZ/hk0qzZrkYgg ..
<iMadper`> qiao: 发工资了没... 没钱了!!!!
<qiao> iMadper`: 今天发了点，不过你觉得咱们那点叫工资么。。
<iMadper`> qiao: 就是, 要饭的比咱挣钱多...
<gebjgd> iMadper`: qiao 罢工　讨薪
<imtxc> 比要饭的挣钱多的人不多吧。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 你打算多少出啊
<iMadper`> imtxc: adam已经跟要饭的一样多了
<qiao> iMadper`: 随便拿个碗往西单那一躺，绝对挣钱。。
<iMadper`> qiao: 要磕头才行...
<palomino|working> <iMadper`> imtxc: adam已经跟要饭的一样多了 <-- 大街上到处都是adam?
<imtxc> iMadper`: 恩，也就他那么多了
<iMadper`> palomino|working: momo 马叔
 * palomino|working momo iMadper` 
<qiao> iMadper`: 我给你磕头，你给我钱不。。
<iMadper`> qiao: 过年的时候给.
<qiao> iMadper`: 要不你躺在我旁边，我说我儿子重病，没钱看病啊。。
<qiao> iMadper`: 完了，咱俩对半分。。。
<iMadper`> qiao: 你就说自己病了, 就行了
<hunt_O> iMadper`: qiao 你們兩個讓我想起唐伯虎點秋香中的經典場景。。。
<qiao> hunt_O:  0.0
<iMadper`> hunt_O: 还以为你是糊涂机器人呢
<iMadper`> hunt_O: 想起了很早和早以前, 有个大小眼...
<hunt_O> iMadper`: 掉線再連的效果，懶得/nick回來
<O_o> hunt_O: 大小眼以前是这样不?
<qiao> O_o:  ...
<imtxc> O_o: Olo
<imtxc> 大小dan
<hunt_O> O_o: 小眼在左
<Guest42385> ...........
<Guest42385> wtf!
<imtxc> guest了 哈哈
<iMadper> 0_o
<iMadper> 这个可以了吧.
<imtxc> Ojo
<iMadper> 都被注册了
<iMadper> 我了个去...
<imtxc> ...
<hunt_O> iMadper: 你可以用句號
<iMadper> hunt_O: 中文的句号?
<iMadper> hunt_O: 怎么可能.
<imtxc> 句号不是中文的么
<yunfan> oTo
<yunfan> 0v0
<\O_o> 这个可以了.
<imtxc> \O_o: ...
<\O_o> 挺可爱的~
<onlylove> 可以加尾巴的么
<imtxc> \O_o: 拜大小蛋
<yunfan> \O_o: 很像一边脸被打肿的 召唤 roylez_ 来给你一下
<\O_o> yunfan: 破jyf...   代表太阳消灭你!
<yunfan> \O_o: 你这新 名字打起来不方便 慢慢的你会发现大家都懒得理你了
<\O_o> yunfan: 没事~ 我就玩一会儿~
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) \O_o
<imtxc> \O_o: 其实也不难打 \ 开头的就你俩
 * imtxc momo \O_o
<\O_o> imtxc: 恩, 我, \cx, 还有rs
 * palomino|working 戳瞎 \O_o 
<\O_o> palomino|working: momo 破马, 你的蹄子抬不了这么高吧...
<imtxc> \O_o: cx 现在不用这个nick了，他用imdaper
<\O_o> imtxc: ....................................
<\O_o> 山寨...
 * kingroup 你们笔记本多重？
<jusss> roylez_: 我知道我的xterm为啥输入不了汉字了
<jusss> roylez_: locale的问题！
<roylez_> jusss: ......
<roylez_> jusss: 你这是有多萌啊
<jusss> roylez_: 我把LC_ALL=C了。。。
<imtxc> kingroup: 很重
<imtxc> \O_o: 对了，你终于来了，早想跟你要推荐个便宜又大牌的usbhub呢
<roylez_> yunfan: wpa/wpa2貌似很牛啊 http://hashcat.net/oclhashcat-plus/
<\O_o> qiao: ^^ usbhub, 你用的那个, 推荐给 imtxc 吧
<jusss> roylez_: 通过mplayer的fontconfig猜知道这个原因的。。。
<kingroup> jusss: 我想知道输不了还是显示不了
<\O_o> imtxc: qiao 是职业usb程序员
<\O_o> imtxc: 这东西, 肯定要问他呀
<jusss> kingroup: 输入不了。显示吗，不知道
<imtxc> qiao: 乔儿，求推荐usb hub
<kingroup> 好吧
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> roylez_: 你的locale咋设置的
<\O_o> roylez_: 打的好
 * palomino|working slaps roylez_ with \O_o 
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<qiao> imtxc: edgeport /4
<qiao> imtxc: 这个应该还不错。。
<\O_o> qiao: 你不是有个奥瑞可的吗?
<jusss> onlylove: debian的locale怎么只有C POSIX zh_CN.utf8，没带en_US.utf8
<qiao> \O_o: 恩，edgeport是前几天刚客户报的一个bug,
<\O_o> qiao: .....
<qiao> \O_o: 然后就了解了一些，还不错。。
<\O_o> jusss: 网上一查就有了, 不用来问..
<onlylove> jusss: 你当时就选了一个locale呗，没有多余选别的啊
<onlylove> jusss: dpkg-reconfig locales可以重新配置，支持多个locale
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez_ 晚上吃啥
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33991
<\O_o> adam8157: 正在吃: 白切鸡腿饭
<adam8157> \O_o: 你在哪吃, 澎湖湾旁边那家?
<\O_o> adam8157: 瑞氏餐饮
<onlylove> 小k罢工了？
<imtxc> qiao: 没的卖啊
<qiao> imtxc: 哦。。 :(  那可以用 orico / 7
<qiao> imtxc: 我这现在用的是这个。。
<qiao> imtxc: 还不错。。就是两0 \O_o  刚说的。。
<imtxc> .....
<qiao> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/ORICO-W8PH4-U3-BK-%E8%B6%85%E9%AB%98%E9%80%9F%E5%86%85%E7%BD%AE%E7%94%B5%E6%BA%90-4%E5%8F%A3USB3-0-HUB-%E9%9B%86%E7%BA%BF%E5%99%A8VL812-%E8%8B%B9%E6%9E%9C%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91%E5%88%86%E7%BA%BF%E5%99%A8-%E4%BE%BF%E6%90%BA%E5%BC%8F-%E8%B6%85%E7%BA%A7%E6%9C%AC-surface-win8-%E5%B9%B3%E6%9D%BF-usb%E6%89%A9%E5%B1%95%E5%99%A8/dp/B00APK23QO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364203679&sr=8-1
<imtxc> qiao: 这个好专业
<imtxc> qiao: 要便宜又大牌的那种有么？ 这个太贵吧
<qiao> imtxc: 这个是这边测试用的 。。
<imtxc> qiao: .....
<imtxc> qiao: 求推荐民用产品
<onlylove> imtxc: 居然用3.0的hub
<qiao> imtxc:你要3.0 的？
<imtxc> qiao: 你跟 \O_o 推荐的都这么豪
<onlylove> imtxc: 59居然还嫌贵
<imtxc> qiao: 2.0
<imtxc> onlylove: 哪59了？
<qiao> imt
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚刚亚马逊那个
<qiao> imtxc: 恩。。我再看看。。
<imtxc> qiao: http://www.360buy.com/product/426224.html  onlylove 我以为这个呢
<qiao> imtxc: 这个太专业了。。
<qiao> imtxc: 或者爱国者的吧。。
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> qiao: 亚马逊那个型号叫啥，我这里复制链接好痛苦哦  onlylove
<qiao> imtxc: 其实，我感觉hub就随便买一个就不错，我在学校用的还是开源软件日送的那个呢。。
<qiao> orico
<onlylove> imtxc: ORICO W8PH4-U3-BK
<qiao> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.25.ehE65I&id=5341192085&_u=pnajkbe1c3c
<qiao> \O_o:  above ..
<jusss> onlylove: locale里面的C POSIX和en_US.utf8有啥区别
<onlylove> jusss: 有个支持utf8的
<imtxc> onlylove: qiao 谢谢
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，
<jusss> onlylove: uft8里面的和ascii一样吧
<jusss> onlylove: 相同的
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我知道中文的不一样，英文的utf8里面有什么我也不知道
<imtxc> qiao: .....
<imtxc> qiao: 65的那个如何？
<qiao> imtxc: ? 哪个 ？
<\O_o> ...............................
<\O_o> imt
<\O_o> imtxc: 59那个就可以了.
<imtxc> \O_o: OK
<imtxc> \O_o: 鼠标 USB网卡 耳放，那个没问题吧
<\O_o> imtxc: 耳放要usb?
<\O_o> imtxc: usb声卡?
<imtxc> \O_o: 恩
<\O_o> imtxc: 这个还是得问 qiao ....
<imtxc> qiao: 不对啊
<imtxc> qiao: 这是个什么口。。。。
<qiao> imtxc: 3.0的口
<imtxc> 我看照片他怎么接在pad上
<imtxc> o 我看错了
<qiao> imtxc: 如 \O_o 说的，59的那个就不错。。
<qiao> imtxc: 3.0 都有向下兼容的。。
<imtxc> 居然没货
<qiao> imtxc:  o..o
<gfrog> freeflying: 450-500吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚饭
<freeflying> gfrog: 不如请你吃饭吧
<freeflying> lol
<Hiso-android> 中文真好
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog 好, 我作陪
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<freeflying>   adam8157 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 北京饭店吧。
<mugebjgd> Htc one
<mugebjgd> gfrog 有钱人
<gfrog> mugebjgd: 是侯总要请客，那还不抓住机会来顿大的。
<freeflying> gfrog: deal
<gfrog> freeflying: 这都行。。。
<mugebjgd> freeflying 壕
<freeflying> adam8157: 找家叫北京的饭馆
<mugebjgd> 擦
<mugebjgd> 可能还真有
<freeflying> mugebjgd: 多了去了
<mugebjgd> Htc one 超级想要啊
<mugebjgd> 就是太贵了
<freeflying> mugebjgd: 兹要你喜欢，再贵都值
 * gfrog 乃们都太不靠谱了，我还是去买盒饭算了。
<Hiso-android> ...
 * Hiso-android 都是壕
<onlylove> Hiso-android: 从ubuntu频道回来了？
<onlylove> Hiso-android: 还是中文看着顺眼吧
<Hiso-android> ...
<onlylove> Hiso-android: 不过瘾可以去debian频道转一圈
<Hiso-android> 没阿，还在的，毕竟英语还是，要学的
<Hiso-android> deb么。。。
<onlylove> debian人很多的
<Hiso-android> 没必要了吧。。。
<Hiso-android> ub人够多了
<Hiso-android> 现在我在English频道。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 求作陪吃饭
<imtxc> freeflying: 入手新车了该请客呢
<\O_o> Hiso-android: 当年唐凤就是这么学英语的.
<Hiso-android> 唐凤是谁？
<gebjgd> freeflying: 不行　太贵了　还是不要了
<gebjgd> 有人入手了htc one了么
<liemehoc> yunfan: 昨天那个列表推导式有点问题，我不会写那个，改成这样了http://code.bulix.org/abwpnu-83191
<jusss> 还
<imtxc> \O_o: 耳放里面嗡嗡响是坏了么
<\O_o> 不知道哦... 百度搜索一下? 我现在用的石放, 没遇到这个问题.
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> \O_o: 你用的哪个石放？
<imtxc> \O_o: 瞅瞅好看不
<\O_o> imtxc: 自己焊上去的
<imtxc> \O_o: 这么厉害
<\O_o> 就一块儿电路板加一块儿电源板
<imtxc> \O_o: 那应该便宜点儿吧
<\O_o> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.54.nb5n6U&id=18839608362
<imtxc> \O_o: 额
<\O_o> imtxc: 整个下来, 加上盒子, 加上电源, 总共7/80左右吧
<imtxc> \O_o: 不错
<imtxc> \O_o: 我买的这货 放了很久 这两天拿出来就坏了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 去台湾得有港澳台通行证。
<imtxc> 难道是我的电有问题？
<\O_o> imtxc: 变压器?
<imtxc> \O_o: 不太清楚，就是变压器那样嗡嗡的
<imtxc> \O_o: 完蛋了 。。 这家公司跑路了
<\O_o> ....
<imtxc> 我买的那家店也跑路了。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是据说可以用兲朝的护照换台胞证巴
<aza_> <^~^>
<knownbad> 不知道，但广州白云机场没得办。  最后得让老婆经由香港转飞台湾。
<knownbad> 南航地面员工不给转机说是边检不给过。
<imtxc> 擦 返修一下就悲剧了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别让你老婆回去就是了  把她们家全家移民到美国
 * imtxc 出尸体胆放
<imtxc> \O_o: 早知道去年就出掉了，尸体不好出了
<cfy> \rs: 在不?
<cfy> vimer都是怎么用git的?
<cfy> 比方说emacs有magit mode,可以方便得用git
<cfy> vimer咋办?
<gebjgd> cfy: 你真是用ide用傻了
<gebjgd> cfy: 一个编辑器非要什么都能做.
<happyaron> gebjgd: 好吧人家那是操作系统
<happyaron> 都强调很多次了……
<happyaron> 而且人家也有一个能用的编辑器了。
<cfy> gebjgd: 汗
<cfy> gebjgd: 所以,我问你们啊
<cfy> gebjgd: 没用过,所以问问
<cfy> happyaron: 在不开多线程模式下...luajit比CL的更快...内存几乎忽略不计..
<happyaron> 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 而且代码长度和perl差不多......
<happyaron> cfy: 赞
<happyaron> cfy: 我最近纠结一个perl的bus error呢，但目前还没有可用的调试器来处理。
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<cfy> happyaron: gdb?
<happyaron> cfy: 尚未编译出来
<cfy> happyaron: ..... 也能gdb
<happyaron> cfy: 求教。
<cfy> happyaron: 要不你去#perl问问吧
<cfy> happyaron: 不太会...只是觉得可以这样
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<crisewng> bus erro 是啥 ？
<cfy> \rs: 找个机会和你面谈
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<tenzu> 哼哼
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣
<roylez> jiero: stalker穿龙甲，如何？
<roylez> jiero: 5000块....
<jimliang> leave
<jiero> roylez: 。。。stalker 还活着？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 20分钟前啊。
<roylez> jiero: 显然
<jiero> roylez: 龙甲有好多种啊。从比布衣还轻的到比铁皮还重的。。。
<roylez> jiero: 12 -9
<jiero> roylez: 。。。golden啊。。。你是战士吧。
<jiero> roylez: 实话是，我从来没用过那种铠甲。。。
 * jiero 用的最多的龙甲是 mottled 和 swamp 和 pearl 
<jiero> 6 -1, 7 -2, 10 -3 。。。
<roylez> jiero: 死了
<roylez> jiero: 手贱跟orc knight肉搏
<jusss> 测试
<jiero> roylez: 我也死了。。。XL27也没找到个好的MR装备。得到了 13个 rune 被个hell lord 麻痹到死。。。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。15rune 挺难。。。
<roylez> jiero: 我没见过rune
<jusss> jiero: 你们在说啥
<jiero> jusss: 游戏。
<jiero> roylez: 哦。加油。总有rune等着你
<roylez> jiero: 蛋疼
<jusss> jiero: hell lord我看成了hello world...
<jiero> jus
<jiero> jusss: ... 厉害
<jiero> roylez: 。要祝福么。。。
<roylez> jiero: 不用
<roylez> jiero: 游戏，打发时间而已
<jiero> the cursed -1,-1 flail of Shame (weapon) {pain, +Blink rC+}.
<jiero> 现在不怕 诅咒了。
<jusss> roylez: WenQuanYi Zen Hei感觉不错
<jusss> roylez: 下了个Monaco字体
<roylez> jusss: 文泉有正黑？
<jusss> roylez: 有
<jusss> roylez: WenQuanYi Zen Hei Mono,
<roylez> jusss: 微米黑足矣
<jusss> roylez: 感觉正黑比微米黑好看点。。。
<roylez> jusss: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac601815_2
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 【无鬼畜】【打吊针神曲】有人发了一首歌求编曲，然后神作出现了  2 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<jusss> roylez: xterm的字体都是Mono的时候字符距不大，不是Mono时，字符距。。。好大
<roylez> jusss: term里面你居然敢用不是mono的字体
<jusss> roylez: 嗯，我用了不是mono的字体，然后发现字符距好大
<roylez> jusss: 如果你觉得monaco太正经了，可以用monofur
<jusss> roylez: 我现在开了2个X
<jusss> roylez: 一个gnome2,一个fvwm1
<roylez> jusss: 为啥？
<roylez> jusss: 被神洗脑了？
<jusss> roylez: 。。。
<jusss> roylez: 我用了fvwm1 9个月了。。。
<roylez> jusss: 双叉悍将
<jusss> roylez: 开6个X会是啥感觉，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<jusss> roylez: monaco有中文字体没
<roylez> jusss: 没有
<jusss> roylez: 那mac里面的中文字体是？
<roylez> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> roylez: ...
<roylez> jusss: 你给我寄一台来，我看看
<jusss> roylez: 你又不是买不起。。。我是真买不起。。。
<jusss> roylez: 你一个月工资估计是我5个月的伙食费。。。
<jiero> roylez: mac 里是 DejaVu Mono
<jusss> jiero: 我的英文字体时DejaVu Sans Mono
<crack> ⊙_⊙学Linux得英语好吧？
<jusss> crack: 不用
<jusss> roylez: 睡觉去，走了
<crack> jusss: 恩？？可是好多英文的
<haha> 36874845
<haha> 都睡了？
<\rs> ofan: http://blog.jobbole.com/36666 後面列出了很多好東西
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ 陈梓瀚：伴随我成长的编程书 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<ofan> \rs: vczh..
<gebjgd> ofan: 醒了?
<ofan> gebjgd: 干啥，你又寂寞了
<ofan> \rs: http://www.vex.net/~trebla/haskell/cont-monad.xhtml
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ Vex.Net
<cleamoon>  @gavin18hua 刚才，抢一个女同事的手机玩游戏、她直接坐在沙发上藏到自己的裤裆里了（私密部位）！得意的冲我做鬼脸！我一看、掏出我的手机立刻打她的电话！一顿震动！震动啊....嗡嗡...嗡嗡...，现在她的脸还是通红的！
<gebjgd> ofan: 没
<gebjgd> ofan: 我想你了
<cleamoon> 张召忠说美国潜艇没法从黄海以西深入，一是水太浅，二是潜艇容易被海带或尼龙绳缠住......怎么又有种听相声的感觉。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我要搬家了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我要搬家了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 搬美国去啦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搬到hannover
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 欢迎欢迎，到时候你老婆借我玩玩哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 美的你肝疼
<alvin_rxg> :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是搬到hannover
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搬到离现在13公里的地方 71平米
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真爽啊，3个人71m²
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为地方太小了 所以要搬
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，3个人挤不下了
<piggybox> 几个bedroom？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 2个
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你一个, 你老婆和女儿一个?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: münster找房子很麻烦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的广告就登了3天
<sabalaba> 大家好，有一个问题。你们怎么看这个公司名字：“图吧”？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-26
<jiero> roylez: 主席早
<seeyousoon> #freenode
<qiao> morning
<cuihao> 枣
<sjd_zeus> 骚年门，早上好
<cuihao> 枣
<iOpera>  ⣏⡱ ⡎⢱ ⢇⢸ ⡇  ⣏⡉ ⢉⠝
<iOpera>  ⠇⠱ ⠣⠜  ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠤ ⠮⠤
<airead> iOpera, 拼个你的名字
<iOpera>  ⣎⣱ ⡇ ⣏⡱ ⣏⡉ ⣎⣱ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡱ ⡇ ⡎⠑
<iOpera>  ⠇⠸ ⠇ ⠇⠱ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠜ ⠇  ⠇ ⠣⠝
<airead> iOpera, 怎么搞的啊
<airead> iOpera, 擦，你说我是 pig
<iOpera> 看到就是。没看到就不是。lol
<airead> iOpera, 不过你拼的错位了，我没看到
<iOpera> 好吧
<iOpera> 叫你不是等宽字体。
<airead> iOpera, 我粘到 emacs 里才发现的
<iOpera> 高级
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<freeflying> iOpera: 当心被踢
<iOpera> 谁说的。你看不到字符？ freeflying
<iOpera> 盲文 lol
<iOpera> irc应该开彩色
<freeflying> 今天要不要去趟办公室呢
<abinez> 去逛街还好过
<iOpera> 真当老板一样。。。。太高级了
<abinez> 哈哈
<iOpera> 侯老板
<abinez> 其实，现在不想逛街了
<abinez> 也没有什么好逛街的
<abinez> 等下，去田里给西瓜铺甘蔗叶子
<freeflying> iOpera: 毛啊，办公室太远了
<iOpera> freeflying: 蛋蛋需要去办公室不
<freeflying> iOpera: 他就住办公室附近啊
<iOpera> 额。。。
<Simon2000> 再问一次：各位大神，UTF8编码的系统下，如何导出GBK的文件？
<gfrog>  /win 2
<iOpera> Simon2000: 你不如说你的文件在哪里。
<iOpera> 这样问，像问一个论文。
<Simon2000> Linux系统，默认Locale UTF8
<Simon2000> 用程序抓取邮件服务器上的附件，GBK
<Simon2000> 放在系统里面，putty登陆查看基本是乱码
<iOpera> 那就是本地gbk文件。直接enconv就是。
<iOpera> 额。咋还putty?
<Simon2000> 那是服务器，我在win下putty登陆处理的
<ugoub> ...ubuntu 居然要成为国家下代基础系统，看来我得加快换发行版本的进度了。
<iOpera> freeflying: 你公布下办公室的ip，搞一个摄像头。我们帮你监督蛋蛋的工作。
<Simon2000> 包括文件名都是gbk的，enconv可以转换吗？如何读取文件名？
<iOpera> Simon2000: 你在win下？看lin服务器上的？
<Simon2000> yes, Win下ssh登陆Lin查看
<iOpera> scp下来看吧。
<iOpera> 省得转嘛
<iOpera> 转码
<Simon2000> 您是说直接FTP COPY过来？
<Simon2000> SCP没有用过呢
<iOpera> scp就是ssh带的
<Simon2000> OK,我了解下，谢谢iOpera
<iOpera> freeflying: 你说那麒麟，真能搞起来？
<freeflying> iOpera: 我又不是老板， 不用监督任何人的工作
<freeflying> iOpera: 你去帮帮他们吧
<iOpera> 你至少是元老吧
<freeflying> iOpera: 元老又不能当饭吃的
<iOpera> 我帮。科大那些家伙，啥都是保密的呢
<freeflying> iOpera: 没准给你搞个名誉叫兽干干
<iOpera> 虽然他们的atr实验室，我随便就进去了。lol
<freeflying> 教授
<iOpera> ...
<iOpera> 那及其，，困难。:-)
<freeflying> https://launchpad.net/chinese-calendar
<kk> freeflying s, ⇪ Chinese-calendar in Launchpad
<freeflying> iOpera: 帮他们改改这个吧
<freeflying> iOpera: 你也不会Qt
<freeflying> lol
<iOpera> 我不喜欢qt。
<iOpera> vala版本的cairo-weather，带了农历嘛。
<iOpera> 不如直接用这
<iOpera> :D
<freeflying> iOpera: 这部unity要用Qt了吗
<iOpera> 这的确是很麻烦
<freeflying> iOpera: 中午做土豆炖牛肉
<iOpera> Top contributors 难道都是科大的？
<freeflying> iOpera: 一个人在家做一个菜就好了
<iOpera> 。。。你真节约。我每餐都要4菜
<freeflying> iOpera: 你是壕啊
<iOpera> 应该提交bug。说 chinese-calendar哪图标太差，居然叫“春”
<iOpera> 那是你没人做饭嘛。 freeflying
<freeflying> iOpera: 你去开个bug好了
<freeflying> iOpera: 所以说你壕啊，有专门人帮你做饭
<iOpera> 我直接发邮件算了。正在登录。
<iOpera> 。。家里有lp嘛。
<freeflying> iOpera: lp上开bug好了
<freeflying> iOpera: 还有那配色
<iOpera> 我已经发了。。。
<iOpera> 非正式bug。lol
<iOpera> freeflying: 想起一个事情。麒麟那截图看过，配色真完全不是gtk风格了。
<onlylove> 除了农历有点意思，其他的提不起兴趣
<iOpera> onlylove: 用我的农历不
<iOpera> cairo风格的
<onlylove> iOpera: xfce或者fluxbox底下能用不，console下面可以用不
<iOpera> 带libxcompmgr的环境下可用。
<iOpera> 没有，就bs你
<iOpera> lol
<onlylove> 唉？xcompmgr?没装
<iOpera> 注意，是lib
<iOpera> compiz自带的
<onlylove> 我没有compiz啊
<iOpera> 那bs
<onlylove> 所以lib也没有啊
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 胖叔?
<\cx> iOpera: 早, ee
<iOpera> 又改名啊
<iOpera> 给一个片子吧
<\cx> iOpera: 我最近看了好多垃圾片子...
<\cx> iOpera: 别提了...
<\cx> iOpera: 狗血剧情/垃圾打斗场面...
<iOpera> 昨天我也看了一个。看不完。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33999
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 雅虎千万美元收购17岁少年开发的移动应用
<onlylove> 梅耶尔咋了
<\cx> iOpera: 唉... 最近真是没有好电影可以看.
<onlylove> \cx: 什么地道战地雷战铁道游击队……
<freeflying> onlylove: 你可以加入你想要的东西啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 不会编码
<iOpera> 。。据说去年有2xx个抗日的剧组，进驻拍摄基地。。
<freeflying> onlylove: 跟ee大神学啊
<jczhu> 有没有人尝试过ubuntu的手机系统啊？
<onlylove> freeflying: 你咋知道我在学perl
<freeflying> jczhu: 咋了
<iOpera> 只会perl vala。。
<iOpera> qt打死不会
<iOpera> onlylove: ..
<onlylove> iOpera: 不会c么
<iOpera> jczhu: 你买了硬件再说
<iOpera> 。。。c。。那是人都会。。
<jczhu> 不是说安卓都有可能用吗？
<onlylove> iOpera: 你上街给我找个扫地的问问他会不会
<iOpera> 学编程的啊。
<onlylove> iOpera: 给我找个养花的也成
<iOpera> 没学过c?
<\cx> jczhu: 三儿子四儿子才可以.
<onlylove> iOpera: 你说的是只会，注意只，代表其他不会，自然包括C
<\cx> iOpera: lol~
<iOpera> 你这妖怪。居然抠这些字眼。不是一路的嘛
<jczhu> \cx: 要那么贵的设备？
<iOpera> jczhu: 刚出的。不都这样。
<iOpera> 完善了再说
<jczhu> iOpera:
<jczhu> 你们工作是编程？
<iOpera> 不是啊。主要工作是聊天。
<jczhu> 那么好
<jczhu> 学生？
<iOpera> 你才学生吧
<jczhu> 你怎么觉得我是学生？
<onlylove> 只有学生才问无聊问题
<jczhu> iOpera: onlylove 是吗？
<jczhu> 好奇而已
<\cx> jczhu: 这种东西一查就知道, 你过来当伸手党, 自然只有学生才会这么懒...
<jczhu> 什么一查就知道？
<jczhu> 系统？
<jczhu> 知道归知道
<onlylove> \cx: 别把学生说的这么不堪……
<jczhu> 但好奇这里有没牛人敢尝鲜
<onlylove> \cx: 不少工作了的也是伸手党
<\cx> onlylove: 我在学校, 还不知道学生啥样子?
<\cx> jczhu: 没人有机器呀!
<\cx> jczhu: 况且那东西那么烂现在
<onlylove> 手机上没有hdmi
<\cx> onlylove: 工作了的那些, 当伸手党, 就是 iOpera 一个人了. 总是伸手要电影!~ lol
<onlylove> 表示自己买的烂手机
<jczhu> 呵呵
<jczhu> 种子
<\cx> jczhu: 多数应用, 都是截图
<iOpera> momo \cx pp
<onlylove> \cx: 去其他坛子看看，多了去了
<onlylove> \cx: 真正学生做的很好的也有，比较少
<\cx> jczhu: 你看待机画面, 各个会议, 各个评测, 上面都是提示有14个twitter消息. 为什么? 因为根本就没有那个功能, 只是一个截图
<jczhu> \cx: 看视频挺真实的
<\cx> jczhu: 都是截图.
<\cx> jczhu: 点开应用, 就是个截图.
<jczhu> 呵呵
<jczhu> 那可以理解
<jczhu> \cx: 是学生还是老湿？
<\cx> jczhu: 啥? 我? 破学生一个
<jczhu> \cx: 做学生好啊
<jczhu> 羡慕
<\cx> jczhu: 没钱拿, 好个屁
<onlylove> \cx: 上班以后就知道了
<jczhu> \cx: 对
<\cx> onlylove: 我实习了7个月
<\cx> onlylove: 每天的工作量不比正式员工少
<iOpera> 剥削额
<jczhu> onlylove: 严重赞同
<iOpera> 可怜的
<\cx> onlylove: jczhu 你们去的都是啥公司? 这么剥削你们?
 * iOpera 昨天把2个实习生延长一个月的实习。 \cx lol
<onlylove> \cx: 一个月上31天班的公司见过没有
<iOpera> onlylove: 你家日历这么厉害？
<\cx> iOpera: .......... ..............
<\cx> onlylove: 2月也要上31天?
<onlylove> \cx: 2月28天
<onlylove> \cx: 闰年29
<\cx> onlylove: 你签卖身契了? 还不辞职等啥呢?!
<\cx> iOpera: 我去贵公司打工吧
<onlylove> \cx: 一年出勤360多天
<iOpera> \cx: 继续实习？ lol
<jczhu> 你们都还年轻啊
<\cx> onlylove: 你是自愿的.
<\cx> iOpera: 实习你给我10k/月, 我也可以接受
<onlylove> \cx: 毛自愿
<\cx> onlylove: 你签卖身契了? 没签就走呀
<\cx> onlylove: 谁拦着你了
<iOpera> 没那么高的哦
<jczhu> 想当年我们实习期是半年
<jczhu> MM的
<\cx> io
<iOpera> 地域不同的
<\cx> iOpera: 也对. 你们是干嘛的? 电子的我搞不来...
<\cx> iOpera: 就会c 和 perl...
<iOpera> 会c也可以
<\cx> iOpera: 具体做啥?
<iOpera> 看一个pdf，看不懂的直接走路
<jczhu> iOpera: C也不熟要不？
<iOpera> 扫地的不要
<\cx> iOpera: pdf? 发过来.
<onlylove> jczhu: C是是人就会的东西
<\cx> iOpera: 论文我还是看过一些的.
<jczhu> iOpera: 谁说扫地的会的？拉出去斩了
<\cx> onlylove: 得了吧. c多难.
<iOpera> \cx: 去21ic搜索68hclj12
<hunt_O> \cx: 你被騙了，那就是那篇pdf沒人翻譯，找個借口騙你看
<\cx> hunt_O: lol~ 哈哈~
<onlylove> 这么快被真像了
<iOpera> 恩。翻译好再说
<\cx> iOpera: 21ic? 还是电子相关的东西
<jczhu> hunt_O: 先知啊
<\cx> iOpera: ç ´ee
<iOpera> 干了了不
<iOpera> hehe
<onlylove> http://www.21icsearch.com/s_68HCLJ12.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 68HCLJ12 - datasheet PDF资料库
<iOpera> 真搜索。没常识嘛。我少说了2个数字。lol
<iOpera> http://www.datasheetarchive.com/68HC08LJ12-datasheet.html
<jczhu> iOpera: 真忽悠
<iOpera> 一看就是外行嘛
<\cx> 你们竟然相信 iOpera ....
<iOpera> 这是检验的第一步。
<iOpera> 说明不合格
<iOpera> lol
<\cx> iOpera: ...................................
<jczhu> 电子电路
<onlylove> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:d34PzKPv2VgJ:gec.eccn.com/ztbd/3ztbd1.asp+&cd=1&hl=zh-CN&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: 世界电子元器件
<onlylove> 68HCSR12和68HCLJ12是两款有12KFLASH的单片机。3K多一点的监控程序是在上述8K监控程序基础上去掉在线行汇编、反汇编部分得到的。用同样的方法，不难将上述监控程序移植到68HC908的其他类型单片机上。实践证明这种方法是成功的。
<iOpera> 10多年前的芯片了。
<jczhu> 单片机是N年学过的东西
<onlylove> 居然是塑料贴片
<iOpera> 学的啥
<iOpera> ？
<onlylove> 	Package Material	Plastic  	Mounting Style	Surface Mount
<iOpera> 。。你硬性翻译啊
<onlylove> 我又不是搞IC的
<iOpera> 塑封，是一种工艺。不是表示是塑料
<onlylove> 就和那双列直插的东西似的？
<iOpera> 和你机器里面的x86一样，都是塑料的。
<onlylove> 你确定我机器里面不是arm
<iOpera> 那反正你家的机器里面都是塑料。lol
<iOpera> 一样的材质
<onlylove> 说说看啥样的是陶瓷的
<iOpera> 陶瓷的，你看到过？
<iOpera> 万分之1的芯片上，有用陶瓷工艺的。
<onlylove> 听说有陶瓷封装的
<iOpera> 过时了
<iOpera> 你应该没看到过的哦
<onlylove> 我见过的片子就那么几种PIC的16F系列再就是AT89还有各种arm片
<jczhu> iOpera: 电子公司么？
<iOpera> freeflying:  呵呵，谢谢提醒，回头我们换一个:)。  >看了主页的图标。有个建议哦。图标写一个春字。容易让人说成叫“春”的。
<\cx> iOpera: 上次想做耳放, 骗了ti几个芯片, 结果全是贴片, 我自己焊不了...
<iOpera> \cx: 额。谁谁，不就是ti的？
<onlylove> \cx: 来TI实验室，这边有贴片设备
<iOpera> onlylove: ?
<\cx> iOpera: 哦, 好像是.
<\cx> onlylove: 算了, 我自己买了直插的双路运放芯片了
<jczhu> \cx: 你的焊工不怎么样啊
<\cx> jczhu: 是呀. 不过, 不是所有的贴片都可以手工焊的.
<onlylove> jczhu: 我给你个ti的pwm片子，你手工焊给我看看？
<iOpera> 继续骗嘛。 \cx lol
<jczhu> \cx: 我之前公司的电子工程量师几乎都手焊的
<iOpera> lol 对头，贴片的，你凌空都应该焊接上。
<jczhu> iOpera: 我肯定行
<iOpera> 破ti，pwm还搞专门的片子？？？
<jczhu> iOpera: 我肯定不行
<iOpera> jczhu: 。。。哪你吹牛。
<\cx> jczhu: 不是所有的贴片, 都可以手工焊的.
<freeflying> iOpera: 先帮他们修复保存用户信息的问题吧
<jczhu> iOpera: 没吹牛
<\cx> jczhu: 很多封装太小的, 没法焊的.
<\cx> jczhu: 只能说, 贵公司的电工找的封装比较大的那种.
<jczhu> iOpera: 我和那个工程师合作过几个电子的产品
<iOpera> freeflying: 。。这事情，都应该是典范公司的工作嘛。找蛋蛋。lol
<idealities> 向各位请教一个问题。有个作业想针对手机的通讯模块频繁开启关闭耗电严重问题，希望提供几个系统调用，例如net_lock()，当获得sleep_lock的时候，关闭通讯，其他需要使用use-lock的进程需要等待sleeper释放sleep_lock，就是这里的http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~krj/os/hw3.html的最后那个。
<kk> idealities s, ⇪ Department of Computer Science, Columbia University | Home
<yunfan> 这里有数学系的么？
<freeflying> iOpera: 这可是社区的事情啊
<jczhu> \cx: 很小
<iOpera> freeflying: 麒麟的，能算社区？
<idealities> 我看了很多文档有些理不请，这个net_lock是不是用信号量来实现就行了？
<freeflying> iOpera: 你把他们变成社区啊
<iOpera> 我以为会被某些部门管理呢
<iOpera> 。。
<iOpera> 我不是主席哦。
<iOpera> roylez: 出来管理社区
<\cx> jczhu: mbga, 手工能焊吗? 我一直觉得不行..  cc iOpera
<jczhu> \cx: 大概3X3mm
<roylez_> iOpera: 没帽子
<iOpera> \cx: BGA的。焊接？？？想死哦。
<iOpera> 神人了
<\cx> iOpera: lol~
<jczhu> 我也不大相信
<iOpera> roylez_: lol
<jczhu> 但真神人
<iOpera> jczhu: 擦。给一个照片看看？
<jczhu> iOpera: 离开那公司很多年了
<onlylove> jczhu: 下面几个触点
<jczhu> 毛片 就有
<iOpera> 。。。你要不就是牛皮王。要不就是吹牛王。
<\cx> jczhu: 真心不是所有的东西, 都可以手工焊的...
<\cx> jczhu: 肯定是你们那里的人找的好焊的封装搞的
<jczhu> \cx: 我相信不是所有贴片都能手焊
<jczhu> \cx: 可能吧
<iOpera> PLCC可以。QFP可以。BGA的，去死。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34001
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Archlinux用MariaDB取代MySQL
<jczhu> 让我焊东西的 话焊个电容都有难度
<onlylove> jczhu: 求围观bga手工焊
<onlylove> jczhu: 我都是找人做BGA的
<freeflying> iOpera: 干吧
<\cx> iOpera: 我申请ti免费芯片的时候, 忘了选封装了... 送过来一看, 是在那种给贴片机用的黑色塑料条中... 瞬间后悔了
<onlylove> \cx: 退回来，说封装不对
<\cx> ?
<onlylove> \cx: 反正免费片了，重新申请了
<\cx> onlylove: 我自己买了. 直插的
<iOpera> freeflying: 干啥。QT反正不碰。
<onlylove> \cx: 不过TI的片子一般啊
<iOpera> \cx: 你肯定吹牛了。对方认为你是啥大公司。
<\cx> 买的国半了...
<\cx> iOpera: 没有, 我说的是学校的实验室!
<\cx> iOpera: ... sigh....
<iOpera> 那应该直接不给申请嘛。lol
<onlylove> \cx: 实验室……应该有那东西的，不过……不是所有实验室都有贴片机
<\cx> onlylove: 你得看是什么实验室...
<iOpera> 学校的实验室，没见过有贴片机的啊
<iOpera> 啥学校
<iOpera> 太有钱了
<onlylove> \cx: 我这边实验室，各种高档设备挺全，但是你要找个螺丝刀什么的……呵呵
<\cx> onlylove: 你的是公司.
<\cx> onlylove: 做芯片的公司, 肯定有.
<iOpera> 丫丫的。科大的实验室有贴片
<\cx> onlylove: 我们是做软件的实验室, 要贴片机有屁用.
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/0326/113440_AttK_31384.jpg
<jczhu> 吃饭去了各位
<jczhu> :quit
<jczhu> g
<jczhu> go
<yunfan> 阿蛋今天怎么不来了
<yunfan> huntxu: \cx 你们学过线性代数吧？
<\cx> yunfan: 早忘了...
<onlylove> yunfan: 线性代数？简单的还记得，矩阵运算用的
<\cx> yunfan: 你要搞图像?
<Simon1999> yunfan 是搞QQ的那个吗？
<yunfan> Simon1999: nope
<yunfan> \cx: onlylove 不是 我只是想请教下 线性代数 名称里的线性是什么意思
<\cx> yunfan: 我艹... 这么难的问题....
<yunfan> 我之前有看可汗学院解释 为何 圆 椭圆 抛物线 和双曲线这些都叫圆锥曲线  是因为他们跟3d空间里的一个圆锥真的有关系
<yunfan> 所以我想知道线性代数名字里的线性到底是从哪里来的 必然会有个统一的 通用的性质吧？
<yunfan> \cx: 如果你学一个东西 连他名字为何是这样都不解释 那教材也太扯淡了吧
<\cx> yunfan: 也有可能是我没仔细看....
<iOpera> 反正搞清楚以后会发财。
<iOpera> 不是搞那一科的。不管
<iOpera> bitcoin 倒是可以发财了
<yunfan> 可以说下嘛
<yunfan> \rs: 你肯定懂 说下么
<kk> 就是可以连成一条线的意思
<cfy> yunfan: js+html混合编辑
<cfy> yunfan: vim好用么?
<cfy> \rs: \cx: 我感觉我是在太懒了...不想改变emacs....准备用别的编辑器编辑代码了
<ofan> cfy: 好用
<\cx> cfy: 一起用vs 2012吧
<cfy> \cx: vs是不错....可是我又不编辑c/c++
<cfy> \cx: 我要lua,js,html
<\cx> cfy: eclipse?
<cfy> ofan: 把你的配置给我看看.....github上有?
<ofan> cfy: 有
<cfy> ofan: okay,
<cfy> \cx: sublime text2咋样?
<ofan> 渣
<\cx> cfy: 没用过..
<\cx> cfy: 肯定没有vim好
<cfy> .....
<ofan> 壕才用st
<cfy> \cx: ofan: 我试试
<cfy> 不行过来骂....嘻嘻
<cfy> ofan: 先用着破解试试,等发工资了再去买
<cfy> 关键问题在于......
<cfy> 尼玛,能不能付钱方便些
<Hiso-android> ..
<cfy> ofan: 怎么用啊
<ofan> cfy: 啥
<cfy> ofan: ln -s /path/to/ofan-vim/.vimrc ~/.vimrc就行么?
<cfy> ofan: 放哪里的问题
<cfy> ofan: 你的配置文件
<cfy> ofan: okay我知道了..
<cfy> ofan: 怎么下载那些plugin?
<ofan> cfy: git submodule init
<ofan> cfy: git submodule update
<cfy> ofan: cool
<ofan> cfy: 必须放到~/.vim
<cfy> ofan: 恩,
<ofan> 有些目录设置直接hardcoded
<cfy> ofan: 擦,还要翻墙...
<ofan> cfy: 用powerline需要特殊字体貌似
<ofan> cfy: 你访问不了github?
<cfy> ofan: 不知道.中途断了
<imtxc> cfy: 早
<cfy> imtxc: morning
<cfy> imtxc: 你在哪个区?
<imtxc> ofan: 早啊偶饭
<cfy> \cx: 我要来北京了....
<imtxc> cfy: 电信一区
<\cx> cfy: 要你了?
<\cx> cfy: rh?
<cfy> \cx: \rs:　下次找你们玩
<cfy> \cx: rh不要我...
<imtxc> cfy: 你去哪了/
<\cx> cfy: ??? 那是哪家?
<cfy> \cx: 别的一家....
<imtxc> cfy: 名字
<imtxc> cfy: 到时候拉扯一把，。
<cfy> imtxc: 北京某公司.....
<cfy> imtxc: ......
 * imtxc 求代购nook
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> imtxc: 有毛用，kindle无敌
<cfy> roylez: 席席
<\cx> roylez: 电纸书, nook好于kindle
<roylez> cfy: 渣C
<imtxc> roylez: 彩色屏幕多好，kindle晚上看还要台灯，看个pdf还不方便，还不能顶rss
<roylez> \cx: 不能从亚马逊买书的都是渣渣
<\cx> roylez: 只看盗版pdf的撸过...
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西德了
<imtxc> \cx: 只看盗版扫描中文pdf的过
<\cx> imtxc: 扫描的... 眼瞎了...
<imtxc> \cx: 不然怎么办，现在他们扫描的也貌似挺清晰的
<\cx> imtxc: ...
<cfy> ofan: 啥特殊自体?
<cfy> ofan: 啥特殊字体?
<cfy> http://www.cocoachina.com/gamedev/misc/2013/0314/5818.html
<kk> cfy s, ⇪ 我是如何毁掉一个网游公司的 - CocoaChina 苹果开发中文站 - 最热的iPhone开发社区 最热的苹果开发社区 最热的iPad开发社区
<imtxc> 淘宝上卖nook的就两家店，一家客服死活不在线，另一家邮不过来。。。。。
<\cx> imtxc: 卖nook的多了去了
<\cx> imtxc: 或者直接找代购.
<\cx> imtxc: 现在汇率这么划算
<imtxc> \cx: 你看看，哪有卖 nook hd的
<yunfan> cfy: 不好用
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> cfy: 你上次没来帝都 工作找到了么
<cfy> yunfan: 谁说我没来.....我只是没来聚会....
<cfy> yunfan: 快了
<yunfan> cfy: 你这个大坑爹 来了帝都居然都不参加聚会 你现在混哪里？
<cfy> yunfan: 在家待业
<yunfan> cfy: 额
<qiao> \cx: 你上次给我说的那个直接生成pdf的软件是啥来着。。
<qiao> \cx: 直接在terminal下。。
<\cx> qiao: pandoc?
<\cx> qiao: latex?
<qiao> \cx: 哪个？
<cfy> xelatex
<cfy> emacs!
<qiao> \cx: 你上次我给我说了。。
<\cx> qiao: 你要把啥生成pdf?
<qiao> \cx: 我给忘了。。
<\cx> qiao: pandoc
<qiao> \cx: 就是你简历生成的那个。。
<\cx> qiao
<\cx> qiao: 当时我用的markdown
<qiao> \cx: 哦，好的，我试试。。
<qiao> \cx: 不会了再问你。。
<\cx> qiao: 不过我现在用latex
<qiao> \cx: ...
<yunfan> \cx: rst也可以生成pdf
<\cx> yunfan: 恩, 是呀. rst比markdown好看一些吧
<yunfan> \cx 谈不上有多好看
<iOpera> cfy: 啥公司，这么激动
<adam8157> gfrog: 早啊
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<\cx> adam8157: 硬盘的缓冲区, 是可以编程控制的吗?
<\cx> adam8157: 改进cache算法?
<vtnil1> 自己DIY？
<adam8157> \cx: 可以, 你自己写firmware加载上
<\cx> adam8157: 哦, 明白了. thx. 那我去看看硬盘的接口.
<cfy> \cx: 你毕业设计是fuse么?
<cfy> \cx: 哦..一个网盘的文件系统是么?给忘了...
<\cx> cfy: https://gitcafe.com/madper/MRFS  刚开始写.
<kk> \cx s, ⇪ madper/MRFS - GitCafe
<qiao> adam8157: 请教一个问题，如何在screen中使用鼠标 ，就是我想用鼠标去上下翻页的去查看内容。。
<adam8157> qiao: 我不喜欢在terminal中用鼠标...
<qiao> adam8157: 哦。。
<\cx> qiao: S-pgup   貌似只能这样了
<\cx> qiao: 你该去1x1了
<qiao> \cx: 恩，在等senior
<\cx> cfy: 记得帮我提交代码
<cfy> \cx: .......
<cfy> \cx: 你觉得我会内核编程么...
<\cx> cf
<\cx> cfy: 你觉得我会吗?!
<\cx> cfy: 都不会. 抄呗
<cfy> \cx: 应该是会啊.........
<\cx> cfy: 不会呀!!!!!
 * \cx 
<cfy> \cx: ......
 * \cx 我也很想说我会... 但是我不会...
 * cfy 我也很想说我会... 但是我不会...
<\cx> cfy: emacs 24.3.1. irc里面, 只要有人跟我说话, erc就会自己滚动, 跟我说话的那句会滚动到屏幕第一行
<cfy> \cx: cool
<\cx> cfy: 怎么取消??!!
<cfy> \cx: 我这里怎么没这效果?
<cfy> \cx: .....
<cfy> \cx: 不会.....
<cfy> \cx: 去erc问问?
<\cx> cfy: 懒得去了... 这个好难描述的
<cfy> \cx: ....
<cfy> eexp: ee
<cfy> eexp: 那是崽崽么?
<cfy> eexp: weibo上...
<iOpera> cfy: llll
<cfy> iOpera: ...
<onlylove> 听说wps beta1了
<cfy> iOpera: 看不懂啊...说中文呀..
<iOpera> cfy: 你看到了啥
<cfy> iOpera: weibo,一个小孩
<iOpera> 那拼接的照片？
<cfy> iOpera: en
<millionlanding> irc 可以看照片么？
<iOpera> 昨天，剪了一个丑丑的发型。我开玩笑给他纪念的。
<cfy> ......
<cfy> iOpera: hahahha
<iOpera> millionlanding: http://imagebin.org/251644
<kk> iOpera ⇪ ti: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<cfy> iOpera: 我准备转投Sublime Text 2 cc \rs \cx ofan
 * cfy 多多关照~
 * adam8157 最爱Vim
<gebjgd> cfy: 没节操
<freeflying> adam8157: more than girls?
<freeflying> lol
 * cfy 擦,vimer党太凶残了
<millionlanding> 原来如此 谢谢哈
<adam8157> freeflying: ....
<cfy> freeflying: 应该是 more than boys?
<adam8157> cfy: fuck you, bitch
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 汗....
<freeflying> lol
<cfy> 一闪...我以为我被kick了...
<freeflying> cfy: 他愛上你了
<cfy> freeflying: 为啥不是爱上你
<iOpera> cfy: 你蛋疼。emacs不用
<freeflying> cfy: 15:23 < adam8157> cfy: fuck you
<cfy> iOpera: 都是广告.....
<cfy> freeflying: ....
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 蛋蛋咋了
<freeflying> iOpera: 人都有正常需求的嘛
<gebjgd> 42岁名嘴姜丰5岁混血儿女曝光 可爱如洋娃娃
<iOpera> freeflying: 啥需求？蛋蛋的fuck需求？ lol
<^{^> fuck
<^{^> hello
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<cfy> ^{^: 貌似是个前辈
<iOpera> nnnnd 这该死的左脸又来了
<cfy> ^{^: 玩irc几年了?
<freeflying> iOpera: lol
<iOpera> 打得他变右脸
<^{^> EE 你怎么还没死呢
<iOpera> ====O ^{^====O ^}^ 怎么样
<cfy> hahahahahah
<gebjgd> ^{^: root党?
<gebjgd> ^}^: 做运维的巴
<iOpera> @@
<^}^> 你管我root不root
<^}^> 你不知道 identify 是可以改的吗
<gebjgd> ^}^: root党 基本上就是文盲和氓流的行为
<^}^> 哈
<cfy> .........
<^}^> 你这种用ubuntu的小菜鸟
<gebjgd> ^}^: 上个irc还用root, 杀鸡用毛牛刀
<^}^> 我们用debian的 不来 sudo 这一套
<gebjgd> ^}^: arch党路过
<gebjgd> ^}^: 用debian的弱智
<^}^> arch 我三年前玩的玩具了
<^}^> 当年 中国第一个archlinuxcn 就是我和一个朋友做的
<^}^> 你这小毛孩
<iOpera> 和你的机油一起？
<cfy> .....
<iOpera> lol
<^}^> 你怎么知道的 ee
<^}^> hahahahha
<cfy> 好困啊
<iOpera> 左右不分，一体的。多半是
<iOpera> cfy: 额。还米说。你去啥地方？
<^}^> 一般 挂  ^{^ 是 bot
<freeflying> 都啥年代了啊，還在爭用啥發行版
<freeflying> arch在好，也沒幾根毛在用
<cfy> 都扯啥
<freeflying> Ubuntu的用戶尚且不足1%
<cfy> shlug的人貌似都换os x了
<cfy> lol
<^}^> hahah
<^}^> 比如我
<^}^> ssh + screen + scrollz
<iOpera> 这脸变得。又被 freeflying 打过去了。lol
<^{^> 你说什么
<^{^> 当我看不见啊
<\cx> iOpera: 用过3g网卡没...
<iOpera> 没钱
<mugebjgd> \cx, wvdial 或者 networkmanager
<\cx> mugebjgd: thx
<cfy> php是世界上最好的语言
<\cx> 没有之一
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 这2个，一体了？
<cfy> ...
<iOpera> 配合这么强大，贴切。。。
<^{^> 英文才是这个世界上最好的语言
<cfy> php是世界上最好的语言
<^{^> 你能不用 英文字母 coding吗
<nyfair> so you love brainfuck?
<iOpera> 谁说coding是英文
<mugebjgd> coding明明是德文
<iOpera> =号是什么文。。
<zhenghaowen> coding=错哦定
<zhenghaowen> ibus告诉我的
<^{^> 好吧
<^{^> ascii是世界上最好的语言
<^{^> 好了吧
<iOpera> 。
<cfy> php是世界上最好的语言
<^{^> 摆平
<zhenghaowen> 0101010是世界上最好的语言
 * cfy php是世界上最好的语言
<iOpera> cfy: 你急糊涂了？
<roylez> cfy: php是渣渣最爱的语言
 * ^{^ slap cfy 
<mugebjgd> cfy, 你这论调和我党的 共产党是世界上最好的政党 有异曲同工之妙
<^{^> 把 cfy 抓起来
<cfy> mugebjgd: you are out
<cfy> roylez: .........
<mugebjgd> cfy, 我们不信 但是你信了
<cfy> mugebjgd: ^{^: roylez: iOpera: out了呀你们....
<iOpera> 咋了
<mugebjgd> cfy, 我们跟不上你的科学发展观  跟不上你的邪论
<cfy> 明明只是个笑话.....
<^{^> cfy,我们跟不上你的梦想
<cfy> mugebjgd　当真了? cc ^{^
<iOpera> 没看出是笑话。
<zhenghaowen> 鞋子合不合脚 只有人知道
<cfy> .......
<iOpera> 你语文能力不好
<mugebjgd> cfy, 我感觉你很一本正经的
<iOpera> 也不好笑
<^{^> 笑点在哪里？
<cfy> http://www.guokr.com/post/422238/　 cc mugebjgd iOpera roylez ^{^
<kk> cfy s, ⇪ PHP是最好的语言! | Geek笑点低小组 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<cfy> 老古董了.....
<iOpera> 敢诬蔑带@的语言的，都该死
<cfy> 某女:你能让这个论坛的人都吵起来,我就跟你约会. 某软件工程师:PHP是最好的语言! 某论坛炸锅了,各种吵架... 某女:服了你了,我们走吧 某软件工程师:今天不行,我一定要说服他们,PHP必须是最好的语言
<zhenghaowen> 呵呵。。
<^{^> 我还是没看出笑点在哪里
<iOpera> 争议最大的。不是php吧。是lisp? lol
<cfy> 不想谈lisp..
<iOpera> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((lisp是最好的语言))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ugoub> 开始炸锅啦
<zhenghaowen> 。。。。metoo
<^{^> 你们真够无聊的
<^{^> 讨论这种问题
<onlylove> 不是说是C么，怎么变成php了
 * cfy 炸锅了
<^{^> 和讨论 那个发行版 是最好的发行版 一个德行
<yunfan> iOpera: bitmessage.org 这个4一下
<ugoub> 还是 js
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Bitmessage Wiki (@ bitmessage.org)
<yunfan> onlylove: forth is the best language bye
<iOpera> alvin_rxg: 乖
<onlylove> yunfan: 明明是basic
<iOpera> 明明是vb very basic
<zhenghaowen> 易语言把
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才给你那句是 forth代码
<yunfan> 傻逼了吧 你知道forth怎么玩html模板么 他们直接实现了 <p> </p> 这样的函数
<qiao> 哪位用过  U2-Ethernet
<yunfan> bitmessage非常好 建议大家都拿来用用
<iOpera> yunfan: 实现？我vim里面一个热键就实现了。lol
<iOpera> 哪啥。要看白皮书的。不看
<yunfan> iOpera: 你可以4下用嘛  我刚才就跟一个人通信成功了
<iOpera> 我理解都要半天
<iOpera> 你找别人吧
<yunfan> iOpera: 那paper就6页
<iOpera> 算了吧
<iOpera> manpage我都只看2屏幕。
<^{^> 靠
<^{^> 4点了
<^{^> 我还啥事都没做呢
<^{^> 回聊了
<iOpera> 额。
<^{^> 88
<iOpera> 4点就上班？
<^{^> 是啊
<yunfan> 好吧 我也回聊  去看paper
<^{^> 理解一下
<iOpera> 夜场不是9点嘛
<^{^> 我知道 很难理解
<^{^> 哈哈哈
<iOpera> 靠脸吃饭的，肯定是夜场。
 * ^{^ slap iOpera 
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> 才回过味来吧
<onlylove> wps 那货……居然挑剔libstdc++版本
<iOpera> onlylove: 外行写的，都这样
<onlylove> 我为这事重新搞个新版的……还是直接dist upgrade
<iOpera> 你可以ln -s 各种版本嘛
<iOpera> 假装下
<onlylove> 好像不是那么回事，它在so文件里面找版本
<iOpera> ldd看？
<iOpera> 手动找版本？
<onlylove>       /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 :version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found
<iOpera> 没ln过so?
<ugoub> shell 中for入参$2，入参$2中的各值是靠什么分隔的呢？
<ugoub> 哦 or
<yunfan> 别用ldd用readelf
<cfy> z`: from lisp-cn 1?
<onlylove> wps beta1……程序不是我写的
<iOpera> 入参，直接看成人参
<iOpera> cfy: 你有bot监视别人了？
<cfy> iOpera: 不是....
<yunfan> cfy: 辩解很无力
<cfy> yunfan: .....
<cfy> qzi: - -!
<cfy> qzi: 你在哪个城市来着?
<iOpera> 难道连性别都监视到了？
<iOpera> lol
<cfy> 不是呀...
<iOpera> 为啥对陌生人这么积极的追求呢
<cfy> iOpera: 不是陌生人...
<iOpera> 额
<cfy> iOpera: qzi come from lisp-cn qq
<yunfan> cfy: 你这么喜欢监视 其实在家也可以办公
<cfy> yunfan: 监视个蛋蛋啊
<iOpera> 中山的
<cfy> yunfan: 哪里监视了...
<qzi> 酱油，谢谢，听说php是最好的语言，就来学习一下了
<iOpera> 。。
<cfy> qzi: 你哪个城市的?
<iOpera> 估计这 qzi 就是那左脸
<mugebjgd> 打脸
<yunfan> cfy: 你有bot在频道和列表里监视
<qzi> 哇草，膜拜啊，很少在irc看到中文，而且那么多汉字的屏幕，第一次啊
<cfy> yunfan: 扯淡,哪有
<iOpera> mugebjgd: 这 qzi 是你的菜。你来吧。
<iOpera> 装嫩的。你喜欢
<iOpera> http://hn.people.com.cn/n/2013/0312/c234527-18282472.html
<xiangfu> 有人用bitcoin吧？
<kk> iOpera s, ⇪ 一周过四季市民乱穿衣 本周天气再度进入“随机模式”--湖南频道--人民网
<mugebjgd> iOpera, 懒的打他
<iOpera> xiangfu: 涨价了。
<iOpera> mugebjgd: 不确定是他吧
<iOpera> 随机模式， 用得好。这词
<xiangfu> iOpera: 嗯。主要是有人在卖矿机。
<xiangfu> 有兴趣吗？
<xiangfu> 我买了一台。
<yunfan> iOpera: 有人把paper也翻译了  http://btm.wmqying.com/ 这下你可以看了
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ 比特信 BitMessage
<mugebjgd> xiangfu, 什么是矿机?
<iOpera> xiangfu: 你那是舍得投资的。。。。大款。
<yunfan> xiangfu: 目前最有效率的是国人开发那个吧
<iOpera> 在公厕里，忽然听到厕间有人说话，“朋友，有手纸吗？” 我翻了翻口袋，“抱歉，没有。” 过了几秒，那人又问：“朋友，有小块报纸吗？” 我无奈地一笑，“对不起，没有，我只是来尿尿。” 又过了几秒钟，厕间门缝塞出一张10元人民币，“朋友，能破成10张1块的吗？” 然后我给了他10个硬币
<jrt> ...
<iOpera> xiangfu: 现在挖。早就不值得电费的价值了吧。
<xiangfu> ASIC矿机。６７Ｇ
<xiangfu> 看来你落伍了。
<xiangfu> yunfan: 对。就是
<xiangfu> ３万块一台。一个月回本。
<iOpera> 多少钱
<Sitfler|woring> test
<kk> Sitfler|woring, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<xiangfu> 不过要５月份能拿货。
<iOpera> 你确保一个月能回？
<xiangfu> ：）
<xiangfu> 我不确保。我为什么要确保。
<iOpera> 小心不回本，我人肉你。
<xiangfu> 如果我确保。我就把房子卖了。我又不傻。
<iOpera> 。。
<xiangfu> 不需要人肉http://www.openmobilefre.net
<xiangfu> 风险自己承担。
<jretn> exit
<iOpera> nnnd lol
<xiangfu> 不过你知道那个机器现货要多少钱一台吗？
<xiangfu> 你知道那个机器现在一个月能挖多少吗？
<xiangfu> 投资需要谨慎。:)
<yunfan> xiangfu: 我觉得不见得有那么容易的事 如果有固定的投资收益比 他们干嘛卖设备 自己生产自己用不就行了
<xiangfu> yunfan: ASIC没那么容易啊。。。
<xiangfu> 一次流片就多少钱啊。。。
<iOpera> xiangfu: 出10万。你破解吧
<yunfan> xiangfu: 我说国产那个
<yunfan> av开头的那个
<Sitfler|woring> ...
<Sitfler|woring> gaoji!
<xiangfu> yunfan: 有一个文章你可以看看。卖设备对bitcoin有利。
<xiangfu> iOpera: 怎么也是百万级的。
<iOpera> 。。。看来相当有信心嘛。 lol
<iOpera> 这bitcoin迟早不名一文。。。。
<iOpera> 说不定一个bug来了。挡都挡不住
<yunfan> xiangfu: 这个无非是挖更多的矿  出产一般等价物而已
<xiangfu> 这个我不好说。
<xiangfu> 但是我知道第一批下单的人都已经奔小康了。
<xiangfu> 第一批一台机器１万台。现在的收是一个月３万块。
<xiangfu> 一万块
<xiangfu> 第一批一台机器１万块
<iOpera> 根据我国法规，2000年就全民小康了啊。
<xiangfu> 什么也不用干。一个月就３万进账。
<yunfan> xiangfu: 真正有意义的 我感觉是目前那些可以用bit 币交易的平台
<iOpera> 交易的，都黑市吧
<xiangfu> 我觉的要学习／进入／接触btc的最好方法就是买一台矿机。
<yunfan> xiangfu: 另外 比特币的汇率波动很大 你所谓的不用干 其实是没考虑到投入精力关注汇率市场 买进卖出什么的
<iMadper> iOpera: 用上电信3g了
<xiangfu> yunfan: 一个月一次。
<xiangfu> 你想天天盯着。
<iOpera> 用上了。有啥好处？ iMadper
<yunfan> xiangfu: 还有  搞传销的人 也说 前一批的人都赚到大钱了
<iMadper> iOpera: 有一个外网ip了
<xiangfu> yunfan: :-)
<iOpera> .. 不稀罕 iMadper
<xiangfu> anyway. just fyi.
<iMadper> iOpera: ... 可以一边坐车一边上网了
<iOpera> 。。
<yunfan> xiangfu: 祝你成功 等你发财了 记得回来拯救我 可以贷款给我让我买挖矿机
<huntxu> iOpera: 神你今天晃悠一天了啊。。。
<iMadper> iOpera: 下av不用中断了
<huntxu> iMadper: 回帝都沒
<iOpera> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 为什么?
<yunfan> xiangfu: 对了 你的挖矿机记得千万要速度超过央行的印钞机
<iOpera> huntxu: 你今天围观了一天？
<huntxu> iMadper: 什麽為什麽？
<iOpera> yunfan: lol 这句对
<huntxu> iOpera: 我瞟一眼的時候，都是你在說話的時候
<jusss> iOpera: 你的mplayer的里面fontconfig是怎么说的？
<iOpera> huntxu: 你。。。居然用旁光瞟我们。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 为什么回帝度都没?
<huntxu> roylez: 渣樂
<huntxu> iMadper: 問你回來沒啊
<roylez> huntxu: 基渣
<iOpera> jusss: font="xxxx"
<jusss> iOpera: 是fontconfig，不是font
<yunfan> huntxu: 用针扎
<iMadper> huntxu: 没呢
<iMadper> huntxu: 学校多舒服
<iOpera> mplayer 跟fontconfig 没关系啊
<huntxu> roylez: 清明假期去上海喝豬肉湯
<jusss> iOpera: man mplayer里有写fontconfig
<roylez> huntxu: 欢迎，管饱
<iOpera> 上海人好抠门的。上次都不请客
<jusss> iOpera: fontconfig=1，用$LANG
<iOpera> jusss: 额。有这？没看过。。
<jusss> iOpera: 但是debian里下个mplayer里面好像没找到。。。
<huntxu> iOpera: 那是湖北人去上海幹的
<iOpera> huntxu: lol
<xiangfu> yunfan: 你不关注btc?
<jusss> iOpera: 没找到fontconfig=...
<iOpera> jusss: 这不知道。都没印象。找别人吧
<huntxu> iOpera: plan B是去長沙，前年去沒上橘子洲
<jusss> iOpera: 你man mplayer看有没有fontconfig
<huntxu> iOpera: 就爬了一個早上岳麓山，空氣不錯
<yunfan> xiangfu: 怎么不关注 最新汇率飙到40多了
<xiangfu> :)
<iOpera> huntxu: 爬山好啊
<xiangfu> 70USD.
<yunfan> xiangfu: 问题是考虑到他的总供应量会固定 很不是和日常用啊
<xiangfu> 76USD, 474RMB. per bitcoin
<xiangfu> 那是十年以后的事情了。
<iOpera> jusss: 不看。我这啥都正常。看啥man
<yunfan> xiangfu: 你为何不搞个挖矿机hub 让别人可以一起出钱租一台挖矿机在你那里托管
<iOpera> 477吧。
<yunfan> xiangfu: 这个可以均摊风险 大家更愿意尝试下
<iOpera> 上午才看的477，就掉价了？ lol
<yunfan> 一下子拿个10k出来玩 还真有点担心
<iOpera> 你官2代，担心10k?
<jusss> iOpera: ...
<yunfan> 我要有钱 干嘛还来打工？
<jusss> iOpera: 我的dhclient不能获取ip了。。。需要用ifconfig手动指定ip了。。。
<iOpera> 就你问题多。
<jusss> iOpera: 换了个dns,感觉网络一下顺畅多了
<jusss> iOpera: 是我产生错觉了？
<jusss> 8.8.8.8是真心不能用了。。。延迟好高
<kk> jusss, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<iOpera> 等你bt下载，看流量，能一条直线再说。
<yunfan> jusss: 114.114.114.114
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 这个是？
<yunfan> jusss: 国内的dns
<yunfan> xiangfu: 发财了买点vps来玩啊
<jusss> yunfan: 我dhclient出来的第二个nameserver就是这个114
<yunfan> jusss: 哦啊嗯
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯啊哦
<iOpera> irc应该开彩色, #mode -c
<xiangfu> here is the link: http://store.avalon-asics.com/
<kk> xiangfu s, ⇪ Avalon ASIC Store | The World's First ASIC Miner
<xiangfu> 有关btc 的信息：http://www.btc123.com/
<xiangfu> 我们不是黑市。
<xiangfu> 中国的交易市场：https://btcchina.com/
<kk> xiangfu s, ⇪ Home | Bitcoin China Trading Platform (BTC ↔ CNY)
<xiangfu> 国际的交易市场：https://mtgox.com/
<yunfan> 你们这个就是黑市
<yunfan> 按照中国的相关法律 是
<yunfan> 银行法规定人民币应该是交易中使用的唯一货币 禁止拒收人民币 以及禁止使用其他代替货币的东西
<yunfan> xiangfu: 照btc的属性来看 玩这个的应该是高端人士  不过看那个btc123的网页 实在是让人打到胃口啊 跟hao123一样
<jretn> - -说这玩意想起老家那边的买卖不收硬币
<yunfan> 法律是法律 执行是执行  这法律还说禁止损毁人民币 不过你经常看得到大款撕钱什么的
<^{^> hello
<^{^> fuck
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<Hiso-android> ...
<jretn> ...
<Hiso-android> kk:kk酱下午好
<Hiso-android> ^{^: 注意语言啊，混蛋
<yunfan> fuck you again and again
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> …
<Hiso-android> 好吧
<^{^> 要你教训我，Hiso   你这个 asshole
<Hiso-android> 你们可以fuck我，但不能fuck我家kk
<yunfan> and again  for Hiso-android
<^{^> yunfan,thank you,and fuck you very very much
<Hiso-android> …
<^{^> hiso,你和kk有一腿，鉴定完毕
<Hiso-android> kk酱赛高！
<jusss> kk: WiiW
<^{^> fuck 是多么美好的事情  被你们这些流氓 想的这么龌蹉
<Hiso-android> 不过kk好像很久没理我了
<yunfan> ^{^: fuck you back deeper and harder and infinitely
<^{^> yunfan,我们这些fuck来fuck去没意思 ，要不找个人3p吧
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 你们这群绅士⊙▽⊙
<Hiso-android> www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<Hiso-android> hiso.comoj.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hiso的坑 (@ comoj.com)
<ugoub> .fuse_hidden这样的文件出现正常么？
<yunfan> xiangfu: 现在btc的全局账单有多大了？
<huntxu> cfy: 熟perl那個是你不？
<cfy> huntxu: 什么?
<huntxu> cfy: perl熟悉不？
<cfy> huntxu: １~２年前挺熟的
<cfy> huntxu: 有问题?
<cfy> huntxu: 有问题问我?
<huntxu> cfy: 我直接IO::Socket::INET->new(Listen=>1)，就直接可以accept了，所以有點奇怪，問問正常不 =.=
<cfy> huntxu: 不知道.............
<iMadper> huntxu: LocalPort你不指定吗?
<cfy> huntxu: 也许就直接包错了...
<cfy> huntxu: 打印出来看看
<huntxu> iMadper: 指定了 =.=
<cfy> 1啊...
<huntxu> cfy: 沒報錯，反正是正常了
<cfy> huntxu: ....那挺好,真高级....是root么?
<cfy> huntxu: 那你觉得应该怎样?
<iMadper> cfy: 1是可以的
<huntxu> cfy: iMadper 我是找不到描述說指定了localport/listen之後會自動幫我listen的說明啊
<cfy> huntxu: 我还知道一些perl语法
<iMadper> cfy: 1是说, 等待队列里面, 最多有一个.
<huntxu> 多少都行，Listen值就是隊列長度而已
<cfy> huntxu: 哦
<cfy> huntxu: 你这问题和模块有关.....不太清楚....
<huntxu> iMadper: 它就是自動的listen了，不用我自己調用一次->listen
<iMadper> huntxu: 本来就不用你调用呀.
<iMadper> huntxu: 你指定peerhost的话, 也不用你连接, 他就会帮你连接的呀
<iMadper> huntxu: 这个都给你弄好了'
<huntxu> iMadper: 好吧，就是說具體行為和初始化的參數有關
<huntxu> iMadper: 如果我啥都不給，就得自己bind和listen對吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 有文檔不 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 有书
<huntxu> iMadper: 哪本
<iMadper> huntxu: perl网络编程, 第五章
<iMadper> huntxu: 讲的很通俗
<huntxu> iMadper: 嗷，還是找文檔靠譜 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: perl这东西, 管他呢... 能用就行了.
<huntxu> iMadper: 我在寫一個proxy給websocket連接 =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: ...認真點行不...
<iMadper> huntxu: sigh... 你去问ee, 保证他也不会.
<cfy> huntxu: 干嘛用perl?
 * iMadper 两年前我就问过他了. 
<cfy> 用别的不好么?
<iMadper> cfy: 糊涂徐叔是用perl的
<cfy> ....
<cfy> huntxu: 会perl语法的就别问我了............
<cfy> huntxu: 我现在连遍历个hash都忘了...
<cfy> 估计还被rh的hr鄙视了...
<iMadper> cfy: for $i in keys %hash { print $i, %hash{$i};}
<iMadper> cfy: 怎么会被hr鄙视?
<huntxu> cfy: 用現成的websocket庫，懶得用別的=.=
<huntxu> cfy: foreach (keys %hash) {}
<huntxu> iMadper: 我從來沒用過for應該 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: for 和 foreach一样的.
<iMadper> huntxu: 同义词
<huntxu> iMadper: 誰說，perlsyn是兩個玩意
<iMadper> huntxu: for (keys %hash) {print "是一样的!";}
<huntxu> iMadper: 我知道是synonym，但從來不混著用
<huntxu> iMadper: 神最愛這麽用了
<huntxu> iMadper: 不用use strict;都一邊去
<iMadper> huntxu: 我用strict, 不会有警告的
<iMadper> huntxu: 贵公司待遇能说下不. 我过去写perl... perl网络编程 要不要?
<huntxu> iMadper: 我們又不寫perl
<iMadper> 那你又用...
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒說上班時間不給研究業餘愛好啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 而且都快7點了。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 也对... 加班的公司...
<iMadper> huntxu: 听你说过很多次, 至今都不知道贵公司是干嘛的...
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你昨天说那游戏叫什么来着?
<airead> 谁用 skype?
<gebjgd> airead: 一堆人用
<airead> gebjgd, 那不错
<iMadper> ofan: 刚才tf15特价.. 700多.
<iMadper> ofan: 我买了.
<gebjgd> airead: 有什么错不错的
<airead> gebjgd, 我刚开始用
<gebjgd> airead: 用了8年了
<airead> 你没用 MSN？
<gebjgd> airead: 都哟个
<gebjgd> airead: 都用
<cuihao> test
<kk> cuihao, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<iMadper> adam
<ofan> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: 你的多少钱?
<ofan> 忘了
<roylez_> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4a69abfajw1e32w17gzinj.jpg
<iMadper> roylez: ... ... 我也不知道怎么说...
<gebjgd> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-IZtIOALYd30/UVGNCRyudwI/AAAAAAAA-UM/M9i6ffVFF5Y/w248-h248-p/201303261455204a19c.jpg
<gebjgd> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-_DkPDLeVQYc/UVGNCXbh09I/AAAAAAAA-UQ/owUhP-vIa9w/w248-h248-p/201303261455220581b.jpg
<iMadper> roylez_: 有个主席之前发的图, 我一直想再看, 一直找不到. 就是, 公司根据员工的名字来命名, 结果一个员工找管理员改, 管理员也改不了... (两个粗口名字)
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 車子出掉了啊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 这个够狠。
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac604654
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 美国河流鲤鱼泛滥成灾 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iMadper> roylez: 我要那个图...
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们公司。。。有个拿一千多块钱的普通员工。。。辞职了。。。因为。。。他家族要求他回去接手家族企业。。。很大的那种。。。我擦。。。内心久久不能平静。。。。。。(君葡不梨)
<roylez_> iMadper: 不记得了
<iMadper> roylez_: ToT
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac603028
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 激动姐受访描述休斯顿降雹Remix爆红 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iMadper> roylez_: 我要那个图.....
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> roylez_: 不给图还骂人... 坏席!!
<roylez_> iMadper: 多好的歌啊
<abinez> 还没睡觉么
<iMadper> roylez_: 我要那张图....
<abinez> 在看书
<abinez> 太好看了
<roylez_> abinez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac603028
<abinez> 神马图？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<roylez_> abinez: 好歌
<abinez> 主席，网速慢啊
<roylez_> abinez: 开会的人，两台笔记本开着，其中一台的屏幕用来架脑袋。太累了
<abinez> ////
<abinez> 浪费哇
<roylez_> abinez: 架脑袋那台。3年了。stinkpad，公司帐面价值1元...
<abinez> 我拿电脑回家，人家说买这个又不能吃
<abinez> roylez 给我好了
<abinez> 我给10元
<roylez_> abinez: 一毛钱也是公司的
<abinez> 账面价值10倍的价格了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: hmmm?
<abinez> 你在红帽公司？
<roylez_> abinez: 弄丢了不是罚我1块啊
<roylez_> abinez: 18摸
<abinez> 你赚了9块呢
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<abinez> 这么简单的算术题
<abinez> 在看一本书『编程匠艺』
<abinez> 清月
<abinez> 早
<abinez> KDE开发者Jeff Mitchell在博客中记录了2013年KDE最大灾难：2013 年3月22日，root git服务器（git.kde.org）因安全原因下线，在应用了安全更新之后服务器重新上线，然而当git.kde.org虚拟机重新启动后，虚拟机检 查到 ext4文件系统损毁，但不清楚损毁是服务器更新导致还是发生在之前。接着开发者检查了1500个KDE镜像Git库，发现每个镜像都自动同步了root git服务
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* KDE Projects (@ kde.org)
<abinez> 器的损毁文件，删除了实际上正确的KDE库。损毁被完美镜像了。幸运的是projects.kde.org服务器正在更新硬件，成为极少数没有 同步损毁文件的KDE库镜像。Mitchell进一步解释说，他们有备份机制，但由于服务器多是志愿者捐赠的，他们没有多少空间可以随时随地备份900 GB的存档。
<tenzu> ？？
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<knownbad> gebjgd: 这么说吧，人各有志。
<^{^> hello
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是段子  傻
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你和贱猫一样傻
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他在google+上呢
<knownbad> 好似 twitter 也是。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么twitter 上也是?
<knownbad> 贱猫也在 twitter 上。
<Hiso-android> ...
<Hiso-android> Facebook被锁了的表示想哭了
<Hiso-android> 原来的手机号码不用了。。。
<Hiso-android> iMadper
<maplebeats> 上不去twitter的表示很无语
<UbuntuTalk> [Violet] 咦，MB你怎么上不去呢
<Hiso-android> ...
<Hiso-android> yo~ maplebeats
<Nibbana> hai...
<Hiso-android> 晚上好
<Nibbana> Good night
<maplebeats> 没有vpn呀
<maplebeats> goagent的证书也出问题了，只能上fb
<UbuntuTalk> [Violet] =。=
<imtxc_> maplebeats: 媒婆早
<Hiso-android> 上次貌似在ub的主频道被iMadper吐槽了
<maplebeats> 唉，水平不够啊
<Hiso-android> …
<Hiso-android> 我水平确实不够
<iMadper> Hiso-android: 在英文频道说中文, 不值得吐嘈吗?
<Hiso-android> 上了高中就没好好学过e文了，现在文档啃不动，后悔了，好在现在还不晚，。。。
<Hiso-android> 诶~
<Hiso-android> 我只是
<Hiso-android> 好吧~还是不解释了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他的twitter老发色情广告 被我禁止了
<Hiso-android> …
<Hiso-android> 后天月考了。。。
<Hiso-android> 蛋疼…
<Hiso-android> 求祝福或求诅咒
<Hiso-android> 果断冷场了么
<Nibbana> android能用这软件？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [Violet] 祝福送上
<Hiso-android> irc只是个协议吧。。。
<Hiso-android> 很多平台都行
<Hiso-android> 谢谢祝福
<Hiso-android> 我还是，改命吧
<IsoaSFlus> I'm back
<IsoaSFlus> 还是喜欢这个名字
<cfy> iMadper: 在否?
<iMadper> cfy: .
<cfy> iMadper: 还在不
<cfy> iMadper: 私聊~
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在么
<jusss> roylez_: 3天后要考2级c了，我怕我过不了...
 * jusss 感觉自己好笨...
<roylez_> jusss: .
<slacko18255> ==
<jusss> roylez_: 你能替我考就好了
<maplebeats> jusss, 笨蛋
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<slacko18255> jusss stupid
<jusss> maplebeats: 我c一点也不会了，都忘光了
<slacko18255> i can help you
<jusss> slacko18255: ...
<jusss> 有5个月没碰过c了
<jusss> 一点也不会了
<jusss> 我的debian的dhclient又出了毛病不能自动获取ip了...
<gebjgd> jusss: nm
<jusss> gebjgd: 哦
<jusss> gebjgd: arch装系统是不是很快？几分钟？
<Saturn_> 各位好!
<Saturn_> 请问如何 grep 搜索一个 zip 文件
<gebjgd> jusss: 30分钟
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<jusss> gebjgd: 有没有只装最基本的，不装X de dm 各种不是必须的软件的系统？
<gebjgd> jusss: arch本来没有x de dm
<chengshiding> 欢迎大家加入linux新闻组：http://list.qq.com/cgi-bin/qf_invite?id=09157c32f693d677549a349673be52dcd12458481501d5eb
<kk> chengshiding s, ⇪ QQ邮件列表
<gebjgd> jusss: 你以为是ubuntu呢
<gebjgd> chengshiding: qq邮件列表.....
<jusss> gebjgd: 哦
<piggybox> gebjgd: ubuntu也有server版嘛
<jusss> gebjgd: 据说arch换systemd了
<jusss> gebjgd: 不会哪个...
<gebjgd> jusss: 看wiki
<chengshiding> 反正这个网站的咨询很新，值得订阅
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 才4个人 订个什么啊
<GUNDAM> 为什么我的字体文件在office使正常，在gimp下就不能使用呢？
<chengshiding> 这新闻是网站官方发布的，又不是列表接受者发布的
<jusss> chengshiding: 那个官方网站？
<chengshiding> 开源中国
<jusss> chengshiding: 这是什么？没听过
<chengshiding> jusss: out了吧
<jusss> chengshiding: 嗯，我好长时间没关注过新闻了
<Pwnna> o.0
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 网址
<chengshiding> 近期也有谣言传微软将于2014年推出Linux版本Office版本套件，这极有可能成为现实
<jusss> 好吧，这一定是谣言
<jusss> 微软不会闲着没事给自己找麻烦
<chengshiding> 搜狗输入法与Linux Deepin合作开发的搜狗输入法Linux版本
<jusss> 微软真这么做了，那出这个计策的人就心怀不轨
<jusss> deepin...
<jusss> 好吧，我家装的是deepin的xp
<chengshiding> 赶紧订阅啊。每周就发一两份邮件的事情
<jusss> 没用过邮件列表，连新闻组都懒得用还邮件列表...
<jusss> 据说ylmf也有linux的发型版
<jusss> 国内搞这种东东有钱赚？
<jusss> 放着盗版生意不做做这种东东，
<jusss> 真心不懂
<jusss> 难道他们想用易语言写个linux出来？
<chengshiding> google+有社群了，太爽了
<GUNDAM> chengshiding: 社群不是早就有了吗
<chengshiding> 现在还是bete版
<stabber> hi
<kk> stabber, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<stabber> 想咨询下，ubuntu下可以安装搜狗输入法吗
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 早就有了 有了很久了
<stabber> 在那里下，刚完，比较菜啊
<gebjgd> stabber: 有搜狗的词库
<gebjgd> stabber: 输入法就是个词库而已  没什么区别
<stabber> 在办公里面找吗
<gebjgd> stabber: 第三方源里找巴
<Freyr> whois stabber
<Freyr> whois Freyr
<stabber> 谢谢了
<Gann> 有人在吗
<kk> Gann, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<Gann> 安卓原版系统如何群发短信？
<gebjgd> Gann: mini飞信
<suifeng> 还有没有人在
<suifeng> 要不要hdc邀请码
<gebjgd> suifeng: hdc是什么
<suifeng> 正好有5个
<suifeng> pt
<suifeng> private torrent
<gebjgd> suifeng: 不要
<suifeng> 没看到几个老人
<gebjgd> suifeng: 什么叫老人?
<suifeng> 指05 06年就在这频道的人
<gebjgd> suifeng: 05 06年的人早就都下线了 或者用别的发行版了
<gebjgd> suifeng: 国内现在都1 点多了
<suifeng> 有在
<suifeng> happyaron fivesheep 这些都是呀
<suifeng> 恩
<suifeng> 1点多了
<suifeng> gebjgd: 你在国外呀！
<gebjgd> suifeng: 恩
<suifeng> 很好
<gebjgd> suifeng: 0506年的时候我都没听说过ubuntu
<suifeng> 还是有不少老人
<gebjgd> suifeng: 还在fedora
<gebjgd> core
<suifeng> 差不多那时候刚开始吧
<suifeng> 可能是06 07吧
<suifeng> 反正记不太清楚了
<suifeng> 那时候人也很多
<gebjgd> suifeng: 你有大水管?
<suifeng> 还行吧
<suifeng> 10M
<suifeng> 以前100M
<suifeng> 现在多拨
<suifeng> 叠加40M
<gebjgd> suifeng: 很少下载 直接在线看
<suifeng> PT站还是要养着一个
<gebjgd> suifeng: 有啥可下载的呢
<suifeng> (新)Django.Unchained.2012.720p.BluRay.DTS.x264-HDWinG[被解救的姜戈/决杀令(台)/黑杀令(港)]*鬼才导演昆丁巨作 杰米·福克斯+莱昂纳多+ 克里斯托弗+塞缪尔·杰克逊 强绝阵容 铁血硬汉 快意恩仇 谁主沉浮？*
<suifeng> Les.Miserables.2012.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-HDWinG[悲惨世界/2012悲惨世界/孤星泪(港)]*新晋奥斯卡三奖得主 雨果旷世名著 英美超豪华阵容 动情演绎巴黎浮生不朽赞歌*
<suifeng> A.Little.Bit.Zombie.2012.720p.BluRay.DTS.x264-HDWinG[僵尸新人仔/僵尸蚊子] *香艳搞笑僵尸CULT片 创意十足新型僵尸问世 性感黑丝诱惑难抵欲望*]
<suifeng> (新)James Bond 50 Collection 1962-2012 1080p BluRay DTS x264-HDWinG【詹姆斯邦德007 全集】五十年之经典 半世纪的震撼 不朽荧幕特工 终极典藏钜献
<suifeng> 很多
<gebjgd> suifeng: 啥协议
<gebjgd> suifeng: 悲惨世界都看过  很多都在线看的
<suifeng> BT呀
<gebjgd> suifeng: 怕警察抓
<suifeng> 那是
<gebjgd> suifeng: 现在都高清电视盒子了  直接电视上看
<suifeng> 哈哈
<gebjgd> suifeng: 安全的很
<suifeng> 我还看到有微软的人在下呢
<suifeng> 你先google下pt
<gebjgd> suifeng: 从来不下载东西 除非是a片
<suifeng> OK
<gebjgd> suifeng: 弄个arm电视盒 你就不用pt了
<suifeng> 有些片子不是都有在线的
<gebjgd> 等 或者去影院
<suifeng> 你在国外，版权比较重视
<suifeng> 国内目前还不是那么重视版权
<gebjgd> suifeng: 不是据说pps已经官司缠身了么
<suifeng> 没这回事
<gebjgd> suifeng: 怎么没有 pps上已经没有什么电影 就是因为版权问题 据说奇艺想收购pps
<suifeng> 要洗白呀
<gebjgd> suifeng: 你用什么机器下载?
<gebjgd> suifeng: 你用什么机器下载?
<suifeng> 台式机呀
<gebjgd> suifeng: 你真行
<gebjgd> suifeng: 电费不是自己出是吧
<suifeng> 哦，包在房租里。
<gebjgd> suifeng: 我都是arm 机器 transmission-cli -er
<gebjgd> suifeng: 3w
<suifeng> 那可以呀
<gebjgd> suifeng: 给个账户巴
<suifeng> 正好pt允许transmission
<suifeng> rtorrent也可以呀
<gebjgd> suifeng: 我看看去
<gebjgd> suifeng: 我不用win
<suifeng> 邮箱给我
<gebjgd> suifeng: robinking623@gmail.com
<suifeng> 收到邮箱了吧
<suifeng> 进去后先看faq
<gebjgd> suifeng: 恩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: te4.org  ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚得到了pt的邀请  不知道能不能满足呢
<alvin_rxg> pt?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还在玩te4.org?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Tales of Maj'Eyal and T-Engine4 | Topdown tactical RPG roguelike game and game engine (@ te4.org?)
<alvin_rxg> 玩呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我在游戏机上装了 感觉这游戏很费时间
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我两天死一个角色……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那么快....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不间断的玩?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那倒没有，大概玩了10个小时吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 路子都很熟悉了，按 Y/Z 键自动跑地图
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不错 你现在没有游戏瘾了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这样都行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 往往死的地方是 护盾 vs 法师，或者 法师 vs 近战 的时候……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有个中文的 addon，把什么都  unlock 了…… 连需要 donate 后才能用的东西都给 unlock 了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我现在没兴趣游戏  没意思
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯嗯，有老婆玩就好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屁  肚子那么大
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好像也可以继续的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还不找那越南妹子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 人家有男朋友的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抢过来
<alvin_rxg> 没功夫抢啊……我天天造出晚归的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在这么努力?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在做毕设了?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 什么嘛，一个庞大的项目就我一个人……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 毕设?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早点毕业是真的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别的都是假的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别耽误时间  对找工作没用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么说也要5月6月才能开始。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抓紧时间
<fivesheep> yo
<saimazoon> fivesheep: 你好
<gebjgd> 贱猫也不来了 遗憾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<NotMe> 来了
<NotMe> knownbad, 你在呢
<gebjgd> NotMe: 贱猫
<NotMe> 额
<gebjgd> NotMe: 你就不能用老的名字啊
<NotMe> 我找 胡敏惠 的
<NotMe> 额
<gebjgd> NotMe: ?
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 额
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼 出来
<NotMe> 他老婆管得紧
<gebjgd> NotMe: 不可能的
<gebjgd> NotMe: 他老婆巴不得他不在家呢
<NotMe> .....
<NotMe> jquery 怎么检测一个div的内容改变
<gebjgd> NotMe: java?
<NotMe> javascript 的库
<gebjgd> NotMe: 不会 没用过js
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 我去找资料了
<gebjgd> NotMe: 老屁眼不爱你了
<gebjgd> NotMe: 唉
<NotMe> 他不理我，我给他发了很多信息
<piggybox> 绑定DOMNodeInserted事件吧
<kk>  05:02
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: trigger, onchanged
<NotMe> 那个不行额
<NotMe> onchanged 只能检测 输入空间，我是要检测 div里的内容改变
<NotMe> 如我用javascript在div中插入内容，这个事件如何被检测。
<NotMe> 我在弄我自己的滚动栏控件
<alvin_rxg> 滚动栏跟 div 改变有啥关系……
<piggybox> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4979738/fire-jquery-event-on-div-change
<kk> piggybox ⇪ ti: javascript - Fire jQuery event on div change - Stack Overflow
<gebjgd> piggybox: 贱猫的英文不好
<gebjgd> piggybox: 所以你给他英文页面基本上就等于对猫弹琴
<piggybox> orz
<NotMe> :)
<NotMe> DOMNodeInserted 是啥来的， ie 不支持额
<piggybox> 恩，就IE不支持
<gebjgd> 你们谁用win8了
<NotMe> 额，还有没有更标准的方法么
<NotMe> 貌似标准的没有这个事件的
<alvin_rxg> 哦， mutation event types..
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-Level-2-Events/events.html#Events-eventgroupings-htmlevents
<alvin_rxg> 错了 这个 http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-Level-2-Events/events.html#Events-eventgroupings-mutationevents
<NotMe> 谢谢
<NotMe> 但是ie不支持的话，很难受额
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我试了一下surface,渣的不行
<piggybox> 听说surface卖得不好
<cleamoon> surface键盘的那个手感让我有给旁边那个介绍的人一个飞踢的冲动
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不用听说吧 bestbuy的机器没往下减就看得出来 倒是android热卖
<piggybox> 从来不去bestbuy。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不去bestbuy去哪儿?
<piggybox> 你问去哪买？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 恩
<gebjgd> piggybox: newegg?
<piggybox> amazon
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我是说能看的店面
<piggybox> 有什么好看的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 看看新的硬件 新的机器 起码能体验下
<piggybox> 我买电视都直接在amazon上选的，根本没去看实体
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我知道 我买那些东西也是amazon 但是一般先去看看
<piggybox> 而且我这bestbuy快倒闭的样子，偶尔路过里面也空荡荡没几个人
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你买的什么电视多大?
<piggybox> 40'
<cleamoon> amazon很便宜吗?
<gebjgd> piggybox: 实在
<gebjgd> piggybox: 看来不是乱花钱的主
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我正在买
<gebjgd> piggybox: 正要买 也准备40寸
<piggybox> 是不是最便宜不知道，反正肯定比bestbuy里便宜
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我这边400欧吧
<cleamoon> 算上运费?
<piggybox> 免运费
<gebjgd> piggybox: 准备买个40寸的足够了 反正我有个hdmi的电视盒子
<NotMe> piggybox, 那scrollheight改变会有事件的么，我找不到资料
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> NotMe: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1835219/is-there-an-event-that-fires-on-changes-to-scrollheight-or-scrollwidth-in-jquery
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ ti: javascript - Is there an event that fires on changes to scrollHeight or scrollWidth in jQuery? - Stack Overflow
<gebjgd> NotMe: 我都会找  google下就看到了
<gebjgd> NotMe: Detecting when a div's height changes using jQuery
<NotMe> 我找不到额，我用 bind的，google很难上
<gebjgd> NotMe: 可怜的贱猫
<gebjgd> knownbad: 出来 老色鬼
<NotMe> :)
<gebjgd> knownbad: 贱猫来看你了
<cleamoon> 我不用bind, google也很难上...
<piggybox> gebjgd: 40的搬家比较方便，suv自己就能运走
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不是 我是看中了它的分辨率
<gebjgd> piggybox: 因为更大的电视机 分辨率没有变大 所以性价比太差了 所以就买个最便宜的40寸足够了
<piggybox> 哦，低于40就没1080了？没注意这个。另外我的电视机柜不大，大于40的毕竟难塞进去
<gebjgd> piggybox: 原来如此
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你打算买什么牌子
<gebjgd> piggybox: philips
<gebjgd> piggybox: 支持dvb-s2 100hz 3个hdmi
<gebjgd> piggybox: 才400欧 免运费
<cleamoon> 100hz惨点, 不过够便宜
<piggybox> 还有100hz的？只见过120和240的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 120hz?
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我还真没见到
<piggybox> 可能欧洲制式不一样
<gebjgd> piggybox: 有200hz的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 就贵了60欧
<knownbad> 哪里？
<knownbad> 哦，是 gtalk?
<knownbad> NotMe: 你什么时候成了猫叔了？
<NotMe> knownbad, 你终于出现啦
<NotMe> knownbad, gebjgd 他找你
<knownbad> 我只记得你上了 twitter.
<knownbad> 他没，他泡其他的嫩男着。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 是啊， 我上了twitter了。不知道怎么玩
<knownbad> 他老婆怀孕没得泄欲。
<NotMe> 我也上了 g+ 了
<NotMe> 你老婆呢
<knownbad> twitter 是个传消息的。  你得发表些东西，  最好有个 blog.
<knownbad> 我们在台湾着。
<knownbad> twitter 有点像转发。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 不在美国么
<knownbad> 带老婆回娘家。
<knownbad> 去了101但没上顶楼。  中国游客太多了。  我觉得有点像武汉的 SOGO 了。
<knownbad> 你上 google 自个注意安全些。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 中国在监控方面还是不弱的。。。呵呵
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-27
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> http://news.networkmagazine.com.tw/classification/software-application/2013/03/26/48231/
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 網路資訊雜誌 » 微軟出奇招將IE核心偽裝成Firefox 希望網站好好對待IE11
<ofan> madper呢
<imtxc_> ofan: 写论文去了
 * imtxc_ å°´å°¬
<onlylove> morning~
<saimazoon>   早上好
<saimazoon> 枣
<saimazoon> 拭
<qiao> onlylove: 你有用过 U2-Ethernet 吗？
<onlylove> qiao: 没听过，那是什么东东
<qiao> onlylove: USB to Ethernet
<qiao> onlylove: 就是一个USB的外接网卡那样的东西。。
<onlylove> qiao: 哦，usb网卡啊……咋了
<onlylove> qiao: 没用过，但是见别人用过
<qiao> onlylove: 我有一个 lenovo的，现在怎样让它在linux跑起来。。
<onlylove> qiao: 不识别么？
<qiao> onlylove: 用lsusb能识别它，但是貌似是没有驱动。。
<onlylove> qiao: 我见过人在安卓的pad上用过那东西
<qiao> onlylove: 不知道该给它用啥驱动，网上也没有找到好的资料。。
<onlylove> qiao: 用ifconfig显示啥
<qiao> onlylove: 没有什么显示。。
<onlylove> qiao: 那lsusb显示啥
<onlylove> qiao: 只要有对应的芯片信息，加载对应的mod就好
<qiao> onlylove:  2-2            17ef:7203 ff  2.00 480MBit/s 200mA 1IFs (DAEC             U2-Ethernet 000000)
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/231389.htm
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ 长城宽带国内首推百兆宽带业务_通信运营商_cnBeta.COM
<qiao> onlylove: 不知道该给它加载啥驱动。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 你如何获取到对应芯片的信息？
<onlylove> 靠％还真是联想的……联想自己造芯片么……谁给oem的真不地道
<onlylove> yunfan: 拆开壳子看
<onlylove> qiao: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/479678-lenovo-carbon-x1-usb-ethernet-dongle-not-working-ax88772b.html
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: lenovo carbon X1 - USB Ethernet Dongle Not Working (AX88772B)
<onlylove> qiao: suse论坛的，不过貌似搞定了
<qiao> O
<qiao> onlylove:  http://code.bulix.org/3kl9qi-83207
<kk> qiao ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> qiao: http://www.asix.com.tw/download.php?sub=driverdetail&PItemID=105
<qiao> onlylove: 你看看这个，是 lsusb -v的输出
<onlylove> qiao: 那驱动能下载不
<onlylove> 这东西看起来不入流的感觉，为啥内核都不支持呢
<qiao> onlylove: 下载 Linux kernel 3.x/2.6.x Driver ？
<onlylove> qiao: 你以为呢，你想下载windows的？
<qiao> onlylove: e ... 可以下载。。
<onlylove> qiao: 可以下载……嗯，suse那个论坛那个可以看不？
<qiao> onlylove: 可以，我正在尝试suse论坛的那个方法。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 真是个好主意啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你有更好更准确的办法么
<yunfan> onlylove: 没
<freeflying> qiao: 真折騰，幾十塊買個隨身的ap不就解決了
<qiao> freeflying: 唉，是我们公司的IT给我这个，让我看看让它能不能工作起来。。
<freeflying> qiao: 那更不幹了，幫他們幹活又不算你的performance
<onlylove> qiao: IT给你，让你看看能不能干活？那不是IT的事情么
<qiao> freeayu: 唉，估计他们看上面有个USB接口就给我了。。
<qiao> onlylove: freeflying  =.=!!!
<qiao> onlylove: 我也没搞懂。。
<onlylove> 亚信电子成立于1995年，公司设立于台湾新竹科学园区，为专业的网络相关IC芯片设计厂商，2009年股票正式于柜买中心挂牌交易(股票代码：3169)。 亚信电子擅长开发网络接入解决方案并提供以太网为核心之控制芯片，包括Non-PCI 以太网控制芯片、USB To LAN网络控制芯片、嵌入式网络单芯片及PCIe/PCI/USB桥接芯片等针对嵌入式连网应ç
<onlylove> 亚信电子擅长开发网络接入解决方案并提供以太网为核心之控制芯片，并领先业界陆续推出下列全球第一的产品： USB2.0千兆以太网控制芯片：AX88178 Non-PCI 千兆以太网控制芯片：AX88180 整合闪存及百兆以太网MAC/PHY之高性能8位微控制器系统单芯片：AX110xx系列 全球体积最小(8x8mm 80-TFBGA)的8位单芯片以太网MCU：AX11005BF USB3.0千兆以太ç
<yunfan> onlylove: 你是it?
<qiao> onlylove: 你发什么，我这是乱码。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我是IT啊，咋了
<onlylove> qiao: 乱码么？
<onlylove> qiao: http://www.asix.com.tw/cs/products.php
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 产品信息 - 亚信电子
<qiao> onlylove: 恩。。
<onlylove> qiao: 你系统里面几个字体几个locale啊
<onlylove> qiao: 不至于不支持台湾的big5吧
<qiao> onlylove: 一直是默认的，我没有动过我的字体。。 ==!
<onlylove> qiao: 你把那货扔给IT，让他自己解决，做啥呢
<qiao> onlylove: 唉，我再弄会吧，他昨天下午给我时说他没有弄好这个，实在不行，就给他了。。
<onlylove> qiao:网卡坏了？
<qiao> onlylove: ？ 你说的是这个设备的芯片？
<onlylove> qiao: 那为啥给你呢，不就是不干活么
<freeflying> http://www.woot.com/offers/hp-envy-17-3-quad-core-i7-laptop-2
<kk> freeflying s, ⇪ HP ENVY 17.3" Quad-Core i7 Laptop
<freeflying> 這個不錯
<qiao> onlylove: 我是intern的原因吧。。唉，还是先整整这个吧。。弄不好了就给他了。。
<onlylove> qiao: 什么IT，折腾实习生？
<onlylove> qiao: 靠，什么烂公司，IT都这样
<qiao> onlylove: 。。 泪。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你们平时一般做些啥事?
<qiao> onlylove: modprobe后，重启后就恢复以前的了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 打印机，还有什么不开机啦，office不会用什么的
<onlylove> qiao: 哦，你编译完了？那样只要不更新内核应该没问题了，当然，你要把.ko放在正确的位置
<onlylove> yunfan: 说实话，我都不知道自己整天忙些什么
<qiao> onlylove: ok，好的。。我再弄弄。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那空闲多么 你让我想起了一个电视剧  it crowd
<onlylove> yunfan: 说不好，忙的时候忙得要死，闲的时候可以来聊天
<yunfan> 去鞋店买鞋，老板在自己的脚上试了试，说“挺合脚的啊，就这双了！”然后我就买了那一双。（@何三畏）
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们忙的时候有多忙啊 难道打印机全坏
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，一共两台，打印机是小事情
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是有些杂七杂八的，比方说新电脑系统部署，然后扯着硬件维护，还有别的
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边是网络部署，但是微软那东西不是很好用，经常失效
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以云计算对你们有利
<yunfan> onlylove: 假如企业也跟网吧那样管理 你们就省事多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 有毛线利啊，我这边是连接域控制器的，和网吧那样？别吓我
<frozen2013> 问一个python问题。windows下，用subprocess.call打开xls文件，如果在同一个函数内，就可以有两个excel窗口；但是如果在不同函数调先后用subprocess.call打开xls文件，那只有一个excel窗口，换句话说后来打开的excel会把原来打开的覆盖掉。怎么弄得不覆盖原来打开的文件？
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么无利？ 网吧电脑那种系统 部署和控制都方便 而且可以批量来
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐 我的timbuk2买了 cc gfrog
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/38982/big-switch-opensource-sdn
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Big Switch开源SDN软件，廉价交换机时代到来 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<gfrog> adam8157: 土豪
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是我这边是单台部署，不可能所有人电脑同时坏
<adam8157> gfrog: rei.com特价
<alvin_rxg> Title: REI – Top-Brand Outdoor Clothing, Footwear & Gear for Spring Adventures (@ rei.com)
<gfrog> adam8157: 土豪
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且你如果批量来，怎么来ghost?那样的话域控制器咋办
<onlylove> yunfan: 批量更新票据？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要知道域控是在美帝，你三天两头让那边更新票据，他不咬你才怪
<adam8157> gfrog: 2.9磅呢  后来发现rei可以直邮中国.... 各种户外打折, 推荐哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛你太老土了，竟然才发现rei
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么东西啊 我知道你个毛线域控 再说这和美国有啥关系
<gfrog> adam8157: 去年圣诞季他家有60off
<adam8157> gfrog: 网上搜了个rei membership number, 立减20%
<onlylove> yunfan: 网吧有域控制器么，我就问你这一句，公司总部在美国
<yunfan> onlylove: 你有了解过网吧的系统么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 盗版的锐起无盘呗
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有各种网络同传硬件
<onlylove> yunfan: 这些东西在我公司这边不好用
<frozen2013> 中途有调用过excel的api
<yunfan> onlylove: 明明是你们基础建设的问题 不能证明那套软件体系不好
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不理解TI的结构，我不和你多说了
<onlylove> yunfan: TI的IT系统很复杂，不是一个网吧能解决的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没说网吧那套东西不好，但是那套东西在TI不适合
<imtxc> qiao: 那个usbhub不错
<imtxc> adam8157: 求顺带东西
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要买啥
<imtxc> adam8157: nook hd
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就觉得那套理念好
<qiao> imtxc: 现在还没有让他跑起来。。
<yunfan> 应该让任何员工登录以后都能同步到数据
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以, 风险和多出的运费你自己承担?
<qiao> imtxc: 正在琢磨。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 大约多久能到呢，运费大约多少呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: 和你说，TI实施你说的那套东西完全没问题
<imtxc> 先看看跟X宝比哪个划算
<imtxc> qiao: 我说的是59的那个。。。。。
<adam8157> 运费一百以内, 接近一个月到手
<gfrog> imtxc: 为毛买这种屌丝货？ 直接ipad mini多好。
<qiao> imtxc: 哦哦。。
<imtxc> qiao: 就是线太粗了有点转不过弯儿来
<qiao> imtxc: 你买了。。？这么快。。
<imtxc> gfrog: ipadmini 那次玩了屏幕很渣啊
<imtxc> qiao: 这还快。。。没地方连鼠标好几天了。。。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 从我程序员的角度来看 就是云计算的好 至于你说的ti现有的系统 这个只是历史遗留问题 因为现实生活中也不是好的东西一定会用起来
<gfrog> imtxc: nook的屏幕好？
<qiao> imtxc: 现在USB3的传输速度和线的粗细接近于正比。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有啊，屌死只能用这样的东西。。 屏幕 1440 900 总比mini的 1024 768强
<onlylove> yunfan: 知道程序员和运维为啥总是打架不
<gfrog> imtxc: 尺寸呢？ 系统呢？
<imtxc> qiao: 总之那个街头设计的不是很合理。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 7寸 android 4.1
<gfrog> onlylove: 因为程序员心里总有个理想化的世界。
<yunfan> onlylove: 知道 因为根本不该有运维
<gfrog> imtxc: 好吧，其实我就是想说android渣的。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 。。。主要是7寸的里面这个屏幕算好点的了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你可以把所有的sa都炒掉，让程序员自己维护it系统试试看
<yunfan> onlylove: 事实上有这样的情况 如果你了解Devops运动的话
<imtxc> gfrog: 俺跟汝等不是一个级别的啊亲
<onlylove> yunfan: devops还是有op
<yunfan> onlylove: 就算是你们的老系统 最终也是程序员来写代码实现的
<imtxc> gfrog: 那你再有啥好的推荐不 除了mini
<gfrog> imtxc: 我感脚你如果不急着用，还是等等入下一代ipad mini的好
<gfrog> imtxc: ipad
<gfrog> imtxc: 用安卓的都是渣渣。
<yunfan> onlylove: devops说的是开发者来代替运维  自动化工具使用比较多
<imtxc> gfrog: .....
<adam8157> imtxc: 运费一百以内, 接近一个月到手
<onlylove> yunfan: 你的意思是运维不会使用自动化工具
<imtxc> adam8157: 哇，一个月啊…… 那我还是忍了…… 恭喜入手新包噢， 膜拜壕
<onlylove> gfrog: 那你用啥？1110？
<yunfan> onlylove: nope 我的意思是 运维要开展工作离不开程序员 但是程序员可以不需要运维
<gfrog> adam8157: 膜拜壕
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以试试看
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为程序员自己就可以开发自动化工具代替运维
<onlylove> yunfan: 在你自己公司实验就好
<gfrog> onlylove: 水果，我又不是铛铛，对懦鸡鸭的砖头机不感兴趣。
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是我试试看 而是目前业界就有许多人在这么做
<onlylove> yunfan: 那程序员和运维的区别是啥，既然程序员可以，为啥还要运维嗯
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者运维为啥不自己开发呢？
<yunfan> onlylove: 运维自己开发了 就是程序员
<mengfei> 我cron执行一个脚本没反应啊，直接运行脚本没问题，是什么问题啊？
<onlylove> yunfan: 那运维是做啥的呢？人肉部署机器？
<onlylove> yunfan: 还是公司请来的闲职
<yunfan> onlylove: 我指的是专门从事这个的 因为如果程序员写工具从事运维的工作 你也可以认为他的运维
<yunfan> 但是以前存在专职的程序员与专职的运维  今后界限明显将打破
<cherrot> yunfan, 听说亚马逊从来都是开发运维一起做
<imtxc> cherrot: 拜，新机器到了么
<cherrot> imtxc, 什么新机器？
<onlylove> 一起做那要sa做啥
<imtxc> cherrot: 噢 是你还是媒婆我记错了。。
<cherrot> onlylove, 有利有弊吧
<cherrot> imtxc, 机器娃娃？
<yunfan> cherrot: 很正常嘛 sa做上去了不都是程序员的干活？
<imtxc> cherrot: 不许八卦 默默祝福
<yunfan> cherrot: 你考虑下流程 一般都是使用一个工具 对其进行配置来完成工作
<yunfan> 但是工具越复杂 配置也变复杂了 最后配置就变成了脚本语言了
<yunfan> 写配置就变成了写脚本逻辑了
<onlylove> 到最后，运维就和IT一样，是个不应该存在的东西
<imtxc> 终于在淘宝上遇到良心商家了，卖得比官网还便宜。。。
<yunfan> 也许这种需求还存在 但是为这种需求专门设置职位可能不存在 更多的有可能是 程序员 主要从事服务器维护方面 这种title
<yunfan> 就跟 现在有 前端程序员 一样
<yunfan> 既写js 又搞ps
<onlylove> 你这种想法在软件公司和互联网公司是可行的
 * cherrot 险些就做了前端
<onlylove> 但是在其他公司呢
<yunfan> 其他公司必然也会最终如此的 你不相信我也没办法
<onlylove> 比方说，一家买日用品的
<onlylove> 如果有别人开发好的现成的可用的工具，你会去再雇人开发一个么
<onlylove> 不是相信不相信你的问题
<yunfan> 不会 但是现成的工具可能需要二次开发 这种事太多了
<yunfan> 比如我的第一份工作是作为php程序员 现成的ecshop代码 增加二次开发的功能上去 从而给客户提供他想要的电子商务的网站
<onlylove> 那时间问题呢，我要立即能跑起来
<yunfan> 那不过是已经有人帮你开发了而已
<onlylove> 你在软件公司做太久了
<yunfan> 不相信就拉倒 反正作预言的人从古到今都是不受欢迎的
<onlylove> 谷歌还搞chromeos呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观
<onlylove> 怎么样啊
<yunfan> 那只是他自己的做法失败而已
<onlylove> 按照你的说法，现在应该回到大型机时代，个人用终端使用大型机服务
<yunfan> 但趋势都是倾向于把数据放到云里
<onlylove> 云么
<yunfan> 难道现在不是这样么 还是你活的世界和我的不一样？
<onlylove> 谷歌就这样作的
<onlylove> 求一个成功的做饭
<onlylove> 做法
<yunfan> 谷歌的实践失败不代表这个思路失败
<onlylove> 那亚马逊的宕机事故呢
<yunfan> 你现在掏出手机来看看 有几个app没有往网上存数据
<yunfan> 电网还有停的时候呢
<yunfan> 你怎么不在家里发电呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: 有备用电源，不好意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且电网停的时候有公告
<onlylove> 云主机宕机大概不会和你说
<yunfan> 不见得吧
<yunfan> 如果意外情况导致你家里停电 谁给你公告？
<onlylove> 那是因为你的等级不够
<yunfan> 打雷把电线杆给批了 这事我在杭州就见过
<yunfan> 难道老天会给你通告？
<onlylove> 如果是医院或者化工厂，你试试谁敢给停电不给公告
<yunfan> 那是人为停电 我说的类似亚马逊这种意外情况
<piggybox> 这个嘛，所以有私有云这种东西
<yunfan> 亚马逊down机可不是他人为不通知的
<adam8157> qiao: cx不在?
<CyrusYzGTt> ，， 感觉 yunfan 在证明 云服务是个渣，只要将电停了，就像 美剧 《末世》
<onlylove> 亚马逊的宕机是整个服务不可用，但是备用电源的存在可以让你不会因为电网断电不能用电
<CyrusYzGTt> 网络也需要用电
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 是 onlylove 在证明 我只是证明这个情况是可以容忍的 因为事实上你现在就依赖这种情况
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 刚回来，么有看前面的log..
<yunfan> onlylove: 既然你可以搞备用电源 你搞个备份服务不就行了 云服务是一种概念又不是亚马逊一家
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果你说亚马逊和其他家同时也有停机的可能 那电网和备用电源也有可能同时都出问题啊 纯概率问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你敢把公司的核心业务放到云上么
<onlylove> 我说的是公共云
<yunfan> 好 等我先去起个跑数据的脚本 广告回来见
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，手机的app往网上存数据的目的是什么，如果一个app没有这个必要，还往网上存东西，我只能呵呵呵呵
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 说起来你怎么看云这东西，我之前和他讨论的是it的日常工作，系统部署什么的，他让我用网吧那套东西……
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我表示不赞同，他说那东西很好，如果不在本地有服务器，我这边装个系统都得一天时间
<yunfan> ok 继续回来扯淡
<yunfan> onlylove: 首先 你概念上有问题 我跟你说的类似网吧那种系统不是亚马逊这种公有云
<yunfan> onlylove: 网吧那种恰好是私有云
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说的那东西我这边有，但是如果我用这东西装个windows就要用一天时间
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<yunfan> 其次 我说的云计算 是包括公有云和私有云的 核心思路是云  公有私有那只是具体的使用上的限制(or features?)
<yunfan> onlylove: 那只是那个软件做得不够好而已 如果我根据你们ti的某个单片机用起来不好用 就判断 单片机都不好用 你觉得这个逻辑正确么?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是软件的问题，是带宽问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边从本地server下载东西最快1MB，如果从其他office，你等吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得是软件实现问题 我见过他们网吧总台的那个管理 他们的架构是 他们从一个全国的总服务器那下载软件到本地一个镜像服务器 网吧里的电脑再从本地镜像服务器同步软件
<yunfan> 另外 除非关机 否则 不同用户之间切换 已经安装的软件并不会被删除
<yunfan> 考虑到大多数用户使用的软件交叉是很多的 所以带宽不是问题
<onlylove> 这边的用户经常要出差，都是笔记本
<onlylove> 而且这边的服务器就是从总部镜像的
<onlylove> 如果从总部安装系统，真的会死人
<yunfan> onlylove: 我指的是你们公司固定的机器 要是你考虑笔记本 那肯定顾不到 否则的话 岂不是还要考虑平板 手机
<onlylove> yunfan: 不好意思，公司固定的机器只有机房里的
<yunfan> 如果要支持笔记本 和平板 手机之类 最简单的办法是提供vpn
<onlylove> 这边很明显有vpn
<yunfan> 这就又能在固定机器上解决这个问题了
<onlylove> 好吧，请解决带宽问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 这是全国基础建设的问题 但是你肯定也赞同带宽是越来越宽的
<yunfan> 不用几年 就可以保证你随便在哪里出差都可以有高速网络保证你登录回公司了
<yunfan> 我说的这个趋势你不会也反对吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我想说的是，我在我的office里面，连离我不到500米的机器下载1MB的问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说的那个趋势，等先把墙拆了再说
<onlylove> yunfan: 谷歌等了好几年了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那倒不需要拆墙 你现在用ubuntu更新软件 难道一定需要拆墙么
<yunfan> 大家都不喜欢墙 不过这应该不是你们某些东西work不起来的原因
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果贵司内网1m都保证不了 那只是怪你们it team了 我家里的20M宽带都可以保证这个速度
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个我说了不算，这个是network team搞得
<yunfan> onlylove: 看来你们比较大 我以为都是it team
<onlylove> yunfan: 我和你说过，能用的东西肯定会用，因为那东西不实用
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 这个其实还是我们内部的争论 在不懂的人看来 写代码的和修电脑的是一种人
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在安装win7要两个小时
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是我自己的笔记本最多40分钟
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不觉得是因为那东西不实用  我觉得就是你们基础建设的问题 如你刚才所说 你们内网都保证不了1m 这个你怪谁？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我怪我自己么，我只是个劳务输出，我干活而已，我还想咬人嗯
<onlylove> yunfan: 我连server的权限都没
<onlylove> yunfan: vpn也没我什么事情
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我没说是你的错么
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是谈论趋势而已 没有责备你呀
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且我司安装就是从网络，也就是私有云安装，但是那程序经常失效，微软做的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我手里的介质就是一个netinstall的usb盘
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 这就是具体供应商的问题了 微软出品
<onlylove> yunfan: 那东西不可靠到我安装系统开始就不能把盘拔下来，如果拔下来鬼知道出什么问题，不拔都经常出事
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以，云那套东西在我目前的office行不通，就像google的chromeos一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果是云系统 也许就可以走linux了 事实上 自从昨天有了wps for linux以后 我觉得剩下的问题已经不多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那东西还在beta，试了下，还成，能用
<yunfan> onlylove: 鉴于你目前在公司拥有的权限 即使那东西实用 恐怕我跟你说了也没用 所以我们只能讨论可能性
<onlylove> yunfan: 剩下的问题大概是qq，因为虽然我司不用，但是其他公司在用
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有财务软件
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果真的有大量企业用这种方法部署系统 相信腾讯升级下他那个linuxqq也不是问题呀 毕竟这种部署方式更容易收钱
<qiao> adam8157:  cx 不在。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 版权呢，ti买的是正版，但是其他公司呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 你以为网吧部署的那东西是没版权的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且国内的很多公司的服务器都是批量部署的，比方新浪百度之流
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在几个网吧有正版windows授权
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们的模式是这样 网吧跟一家大的 提供这系统的供应商去订阅 一个月付多少钱 然后那个供应商去买软件
<onlylove> yunfan: 一台机器一套
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种的 微软有促销价格的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你觉得网吧部署那东西用什么版本好，homebasic还是ultimate
<yunfan> onlylove: 我确定他里面的软件是正版的 至于系统 已经装系统带的那些工具软件像 winzip这种 不确定是否正版
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们用的是类似万象这种东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 万象……
<yunfan> 是我在江苏常州网吧里看到的 08-09年
<onlylove> yunfan: 我玩万象的时候还是2004年
<yunfan> onlylove: 这有什么 我高中也接触这个了 当时是03-05年
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是我还是那句话，有几个网吧有正版
<yunfan> onlylove: 好多
<onlylove> yunfan: 我根本就懒得考虑在中国的版权问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 你喜欢走极端 而不正视问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没走极端，因为政府和医院都不用，你说网吧用，你骗谁呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 很多网吧提供photoshop这样的工具吧
<onlylove> yunfan: office套件也提供吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 知道一套photoshop多钱不
<iOpera> 网吧，只有公安监控的那套，才是正版。 lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 吓扯淡 我还真没见过几个网吧提供photoshop
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这边每个网吧都有
<yunfan> onlylove: office倒是见过
<iOpera> 网吧啥游戏都提供。 yunfan 想想
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有autocad
<yunfan> onlylove: 我反正是没见过 以前我高中上网的那种网吧都没见过
<yunfan> 网吧以前盗版最多就是单机游戏
<yunfan> onlylove: 你确定你去的是网吧？
<onlylove> 现在的网吧除了linux没有其他的基本都有
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是网吧是什么？学校机房？
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好~
<onlylove> yunfan: 我可是毕业5年了
<yunfan> iOpera: 我知道嘛 单机游戏以前许多都是盗版的 现在好像因为走统一采购 让万象出钱去买 然后分发给这些网吧了
<gebjgd> 现在的网吧还没改善？
<iOpera> 统一个屁。那是oem的系统版本。这个强制的。其他都是盗版。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我管你毕业几年 但我去网吧这么多年 就没遇到过你刚才说的photoshop和autocad
<yunfan> 倒是我们学校里装了大量盗版的这种软件
<iOpera> 有autocad的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你没遇见不代表没有
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不否认有的网吧有 但是我的意思是 另外也有网吧不是都盗版的
<iOpera> 这个真没有
<gebjgd> yunfan: 学校应该好点 有msdnaa
<onlylove> yunfan: 系统授权就会让老板倒闭的
<yunfan> onlylove: 另外同理也可以证明 有些云系统是可靠的 你当前遇到的不可靠的系统 不代表所有的都不可靠
<onlylove> yunfan: 云依赖于网络，一旦网络挂了你懂得
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 那我的大学是反例 学校的电脑里超多超贵的软件 我当时在想 这些软件够买好多电脑了
<yunfan> onlylove: 私有云
<onlylove> yunfan: 根本有些时候就不是云的事情，私有网络也会故障
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就是network team烂了
<yunfan> 那电还会出问题呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不能因为网络出问题就说network烂
<yunfan> 要是哪里短路了把线路烧坏 岂非也难搞
<yunfan> onlylove: 你也不能因为网络会出问题就说云服务烂
<airead> yunfan, 我见过 photoshop,autocad,office,flash 啥都有  cc onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是电出问题的概率比云出问题的概率小太多
<yunfan> airead: 那就是有这种网吧呗 但是我没见过
<iOpera> 原来你们讨论的，是在没共识前提下的瞎扯。
<onlylove> 本来就在瞎扯
<gebjgd> 抬杠
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得云出问题的概率比电出问题的概率更低
<airead> yunfan,  对
<yunfan> 因为亚马逊down机就那几次 可是电出问题 一年都能见好多次
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个系统的可靠性和复杂性成反比
<yunfan> 何况那还是亚马逊一家
<yunfan> onlylove: 人都是要吃饭的
<iOpera> 电都可以不保证的前提下，瞎扯个鸡巴。。
 * yunfan 你跟我说一句废话 我也跟你说一句废话 很公平
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要知道，电网是郭嘉运行的，你的等级没到vip，是不会在意你的，但是亚马逊是靠用户吃饭的，服务经常不可用是要倒闭的
<yunfan> 所以网络都不保证的前提下 扯什么大规模办公
<onlylove> yunfan: 像医院这种等级的，轻易不会有电的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你根本没听我之前的说法
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是意外情况 打雷这种情况 国家能保证不会发生么？
<MeaCulpa> 打雷~~
<onlylove> yunfan: 不能，但是医院是一级能源，必须保证不断电
<airead> onlylove, 你经常玩三国杀吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 你举的亚马逊down机的是意外情况 可不是他们运维不小心给系统关闭的吧？ 所以我用打雷的例子来说明电网也照样不能保证一定没问题
<MeaCulpa> 医院还有发电机组呢
<onlylove> airead: 我从来不玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 那只是医院啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以说用户等级在那
<onlylove> yunfan: 你只是普通用户，断电不会影响你什么
<yunfan> onlylove: 何况备用电源也可能出问题啊 你既然能用备用电源 为何云服务上不能启用备用服务？
<airead> 那 郭嘉 都出来了
<onlylove> yunfan: 断网也不会影响你什么
<yunfan> 你根本就是转换概念嘛  你刚才在说电网可靠 现在又说有备用电源 这是两码事了
<yunfan> 如果你可以用备用电源 你当然也可以给重要的云服务弄个备用服务嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 亚马逊肯定有备用，但是问题是整个亚马逊不可用
<yunfan> 比如 亚马逊的 跟 gae的都用 互相备份
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没有偷换概念，电网本来就是多重冗余的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我都跟你说了 云服务不是只有亚马逊一家呀
<yunfan> onlylove: 你扯淡 对我来说 电网不是多重冗余的 医院的冗余是他们自己建设的
<onlylove> yunfan: 对你来说，网络也不是冗余的
<yunfan> 我要想冗余  是我自己要出钱搞备用电源 而不是国家电网在给我接入时候做的
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我们得考虑普通用户
<onlylove> yunfan: 你以为医院的冗余不要钱？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有说他不要钱？ 我正是说他这个是要另外掏钱购买的
<yunfan> 你这个逻辑系统和我的还真不一样
<yunfan> 我就是说他这个冗余是他们另外掏钱购买的 而不是电网给保证的
<onlylove> 电网本来就保证了
<yunfan> 同理 你的云服务如果你想要让他可靠点冗余点 你也要另外掏钱购买别的服务
<yunfan> 解决不了打雷地震这种情况
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果云地震呢？
<yunfan> 那只是他们日常的冗余  难道亚马逊没有机器上的冗余？
<onlylove> 亚马逊在有冗余的情况还宕机呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没有说云没问题啊 我只是说  你日常依赖的电网本身就有问题 你都可以忍受 为何你不能忍受云有时候出问题呢
<onlylove> 地震是谁都解决不了的
<yunfan> onlylove: 电网有冗余的时候不也不能解决打雷被p的问题么
<onlylove> yunfan: 重要的电力设施都有避雷设备
<onlylove> yunfan: 知道发电机解列是什么概念么
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 你自己又概念模糊了 重要的电力设施有避雷设备那是他们自己掏钱搞的 又不是电网给保证的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你家电网没有避雷设备？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我家电网的避雷针是我自己花钱装的呀 又不是电力公司给装的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不要总是说我模糊概念
<onlylove> yunfan: 电力公司自己的设备没有避雷设备？
<yunfan> 要是雷p到我阳台上 我照样防止不了啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们的设备能避雷跟我家里能不能避雷有什么关系？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你如果总是说被雷劈，我只能拿地震说事了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 我说什么你完全听不进去
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果没有他们的避雷设备，你家家电早挂了N次了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我再重复一遍 你认真听好
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没有说云没问题啊 我只是说  你日常依赖的电网本身就有问题 你都可以忍受 为何你不能忍受云有时候出问题呢
<yunfan> 云有问题 我都承认
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说过我可以忍受电网有问题么
<yunfan> 但我不认为有问题就不能用 理由是 你日常用的电网也出问题 但是你照样还是用电网提供电力 而不是自己在家用柴油发电机
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你现在家里是柴油发电机还是水轮发电？
<yunfan> 国家可没说自己发电犯法啊 如果你不能忍受 为何还在用
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家有柴油机，在电网没电的时候用
<iMadper> cfy: huntxu 在. 你问了没?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我最近有两个海淘的单
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你也可以完全在本地也部署一套私有云  在亚马逊down的时候用么
<iMadper> adam8157: 我昨天刚买了tf 15...
<adam8157> iMadper: tf 15? 是啥? 录音的?
<iMadper> adam8157: 对我来说是顶级耳机了.
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个和电网没啥关系，私有云不要烧油
<adam8157> iMadper: :)
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且如果有私有的，你要公共的做啥
<adam8157> iMadper: gtalk跟你也说了, 请忽略
<iMadper> adam8157: :-)  刚睡醒... 还没登gtalk.
<onlylove> yunfan: 用公用电网的原因是费用问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 就像集中供暖一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只说云  没有说只能公有云  是你自己理解有问题 如果你不承认 可以翻看聊天记录
<iMadper> adam8157: 海淘一个博士的对开门冰箱怎么样...
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只说云不靠谱，我也没说别的，你自己也承认云有问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且我们还半路跑去说网吧软件版权问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 烧油只是发电机的一种 如果你家附近有河 你也可以用水流 甚至可以养驴来推  总的来说  就是要消耗能量而已 私有云虽然不烧油 但是烧电 其实也是消耗能量 本质上没啥区别
<yunfan> onlylove: 我承认他有问题不代表我承认他不靠谱 请问 如果我因为你有一个小问题 就说你这个人不靠谱 这个逻辑对么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 请问你家公共云不烧电？还是你家网络不烧电
<yunfan> onlylove: 公共云烧不烧电跟这有啥关系？
<adam8157> iMadper: 我无所谓
<onlylove> yunfan: 你用电网的电贵呢还是自己烧油贵呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 你的信用卡里的钱, 不够转运的...
<adam8157> iMadper: 够
<iMadper> adam8157: 转运费上w了吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 谁说一定要烧油了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 有钱人!!!!!!
<onlylove> yunfan: 小问题，要看哪方面，如果不影响工作，当然不可以说不靠谱，但是影响工作，就是不靠谱
<yunfan> onlylove: 太阳能不行么 风能不行么
<onlylove> yunfan: 我的意思是成本
<adam8157> iMadper: 临时可以提到十万, 怎么可能不够
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以你那个逻辑就有问题 你刚才也承认了 有问题不一定就代表不靠谱 只有存在有影响工作的问题 才算不靠谱
<onlylove> yunfan: 云宕机是不是影响工作呢，我不知道哦
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<yunfan> 但我认为这个推论也不对 因为影响工作 究竟影响到什么程度 这个也要考虑 如果只是停电1分钟 对工作影响倒也不大
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去看看有没有合适的皮肤风衣吧. 这边下了一周的雨了...
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有就是 我跟你扯这么多 对我一点好处也没有 还是罢了算了 讨论点别的
<freeflying> roylez: 在不在
<onlylove> yunfan: 对我有好处么？
<adam8157> freeflying: timbuk2买了 肉痛
<freeflying> adam8157: 米人， 明天中午一起吃飯
<adam8157> freeflying: 哇哈哈 吃啥子
<freeflying> adam8157: 我明天上午進辦公室
<adam8157> freeflying: OK, 叫mark shutworth么
<yunfan> onlylove: 既然都没好处 那就可以不讨论这个了么
 * adam8157 afk for lunch
<freeflying> adam8157: 只有你能叫上他，我沒意見啊
<nyfair> photoshop哪里要很多钱？adobe很多旧软件都是免费公开随便下的，比如ps的cs2，再过半年cs3也免费了
<onlylove> nyfair: 最新的呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 去买吧
<piggybox> 那个也太老了
<onlylove> nyfair: 多钱呢？
<yunfan> nyfair: 照这些说 现在那些提供订阅的供应商费不了多少钱
<yunfan> 不过许多单机游戏还是费钱的 如果他们追究的话
<nyfair> 但是ps6.0都要强过gimp
<onlylove> 也许吧，昨晚上遇到个问题专门把ps cs2装上，发现还是gimp解决问题快
<yunfan> gimp我有点受不了
<yunfan> 想简单的画个东西 折腾半天
<nyfair> onlylove: 那是因为你习惯gimp了，就好比我习惯sai了也不会去用ps
<yunfan> nyfair: sai是什么?
<onlylove> 盲目的说ps比gimp强是不科学的，虽然ps比gimp方便
<nyfair> yunfan: 同类软件
<onlylove> nyfair: 我其实还是喜欢ps，但是有些事情ps和gimp都有不方便的地方，比方说gimp我没找到自动拼接，但是ps有
<yunfan> nyfair: 跨平台么 收费么 开源么 可扩展么
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且ps拉参考线比gimp方便
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的需求一般都可以用写代码调gd库来解决
<nyfair> yunfan: 不跨平台，不开源，收费，你可以pass了
<yunfan> nyfair: 原来是漫画的 这你也说是同类 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，图片处理这个问题你也可以调gd库么？
<nyfair> yunfan: 难道你们用ps不是画画的？
<onlylove> 画画用painter啊
<onlylove> opencanvas
<onlylove> mypaint
<nyfair> gimp画画比这三好用吧
<onlylove> gimp画画真没painter好用
<nyfair> 虽然我只用过painter
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 因为那样更精确 当然主要是我的需求简单
<onlylove> yunfan: gaoji，不会……我一般的是做拼接……
<yunfan> onlylove: 另外一般批量图片处理 他们喜欢用 imagemagick工具包来处理
<piggybox> painter?那个自然笔触的画图软件？
<yunfan> onlylove: 就几行代码 如果你是程序员 一定会喜欢的 比如你想要在某个地方打个水印 开个ps精确的选择区域多麻烦 还不如直接写几行代码方便
<nyfair> 但是我看别的专业绘师画图用ps gimp的都有，从没看到过painter之流的
<yunfan> nyfair: 用ps不都是为了改图么
<onlylove> yunfan: 我干的事情是抹掉水印……另外要加水印可以用轻松水印这种小东西
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这不是在linux平台么
<nyfair> yunfan: 这个别问我啊，我不擅长修图
<onlylove> yunfan: gimp图层拖一下就是
<yunfan> onlylove: 拖得不准
<yunfan> 所以有时候我想 如果gimp有个vi keybinding就好了
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为他们都是纸上打线稿然后扫描的用ps上色
<yunfan> 可以在控制台上用  (12, 20) (100, 200) select inverse-color 这种代码来处理 多好
<onlylove> yunfan: 差不多就成了，我原来gimp还可以慢慢的用方向键移动图层，昨天发现不知道是忘了还是那功能没了，反正不爽
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有强迫症
<nyfair> onlylove: 是有这种，但是说都是太夸张了，加上扫描一遍多出各种噪点还要人工修太麻烦
<onlylove> nyfair: 扫描一遍以后在电脑上重新钩边啊，你以为在扫描稿上上色？
<onlylove> 而且wacom的高端绘图板和painter配合很不错的
<IsoaSFlus> 我的e文果然是渣爆了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 中国人讲什么e文，中文还没学明白呢
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: espanol语？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> English
<IsoaSFlus> 我得好好学e文了
<nyfair> onlylove: 上色是电脑上啦，我是说纸上的细微纹理扫描出来会多噪点
<IsoaSFlus> 考试要挂了可就上不了大学了…
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 先学好母语吧，我说真的
<IsoaSFlus> =
<IsoaSFlus> …
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 上大学做啥？
<IsoaSFlus> e文不学好，怎么高考？
<onlylove> nyfair: 对啊，但是噪点的底稿在描边以后就都扔了
<IsoaSFlus> 再说
<IsoaSFlus> 你就知道我中文差？
<IsoaSFlus> (心照不宣
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 要不你给讲下战国策？
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 我鼓励你发展英文 这个比较重要
 * nyfair 搬张小板凳来听课
<yunfan> onlylove: 说道站国策 我以前在豆瓣上还写过几个读书笔记 :]
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan：感动，终于有人理解我了
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不你说下宋襄公蠢猪式的仁义之师那段？
<nyfair> 那就用英文来说说战国策吧
 * IsoaSFlus 中文水平的要求要因人而异，我又不crazy for 国学
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 我以前极度反感被迫学英文 当然现在我也反感被迫 但是我已经觉得很有必要学英文了 因为我从事的行业很需要
<roylez> freeflying: .
<yunfan> onlylove: 你已经有自己的观点了 就不需要我来讲了
<roylez> yunfan: 每天三小时英文会议
<yunfan> roylez: 很有必要 不是么
<IsoaSFlus> 我想干的事必须要和e文打交道，而且我现在的e文成绩也不允许我耍什么小性子了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 国学不熟悉的话，可以讲下现代的，比方说鲁迅
<nyfair> 君子不重伤，不禽二毛?
<roylez> yunfan: 做为殖民地的wage slave，你还有神马选择
<yunfan> roylez: 英文说错个语法 都尴尬 中文嘛  倒着说也没事 要是有人说你 你可以骂他out
 * IsoaSFlus 找碴的话，我给你跪了…求求您放过我
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 有ignore 不怕任何人找茬
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 不
<onlylove> 我的意思是，中文都不好，怎么学e文
<roylez> onlylove: 那更好学了，不用神马破而后立之类，因为本身就是破的....
<yunfan> 中文能用就行 英文一定要学好 要不然将来带路的时候说错了 后果很严重
<IsoaSFlus> ignore就不必了，有人批评自己是，件幸福的是
<onlylove> roylez: 我不知道，我的英文没怎么用功，一直很好
<IsoaSFlus> 我对e文的态度是，这是个工具
<yunfan> US soldier: Arent you a PLA?  you: yes sir
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 如果你对e文这个态度，怕是不太好学
<freeflying> roylez: 教教我咋搜索最新的paper啊
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 我对中文也是这种态度
<IsoaSFlus> 中文是母语
<yunfan> freeflying: 对啊 说道paper有比较全的免费paper集散地么
<yunfan> 母语不用刻意学 需要刻意学的部分都不是日常用的
<freeflying> yunfan: 問主席啊，他可是Ph.D啊
<IsoaSFlus> phd。。。
<nyfair> yunfan: 一般大学不都会买各种期刊搜索么
<yunfan> freeflying: 主席混学校的 学校自己的网络有交钱给数据库啊
<IsoaSFlus> 语言还是多用
<yunfan> freeflying: 我是到了写毕业论文时候才发现这个大坑的 那些数据库点进去无数的好玩的论文可以下 但是你出学校就郁闷了
<freeflying> yunfan: 我現在都是在別人高校網站上看他們自己的發佈的
<yunfan> 不过有许多论文还是下载不了 很挫
<roylez> freeflying: 问tenzu搜
<yunfan> 照理说 毕业论文应该要免费下才对啊
<freeflying> roylez: 是不是國內高校也會買啊
<roylez> freeflying: scholar.google.com 勉强可以用用
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google Scholar (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<yunfan> 还有纳税人的钱资助的科学研究 论文也应该公开啊
<roylez> freeflying: 会买，不买怎么用啊
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4a69abfajw1e32w17gzinj.jpg
<yunfan> nyfair: 咱这不是已经跟大学说byebye了么
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4a69abfajw1e33llrhk06j.jpg
<roylez> yunfan: 不学英语就这德行
<IsoaSFlus> 睡觉去了，明天月考…诶，应试教育太…还是，不吐槽了
<yunfan> roylez: 额 perfect photo
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 可以不鸟应试教育
<IsoaSFlus> 我是穷人家的孩子
<yunfan> 反正我看你这么担心考不上 一定不是天才 就算考上了 也是二三流大学 去混日子 找炮友而已
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 那要看你怎么定义穷人
<IsoaSFlus> 指没钱出国的人
<IsoaSFlus> 只有应试教育这条路可走的，人
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 那我也是穷人 我活得好好的  还没死
<IsoaSFlus> 我又没说会死
 * yunfan 还有网上 就是没妞上 :[
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/38994/microsoft-says-piracy-in-china
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 微软中国称反盗版 20 年收效甚微 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 好吧 你是对的 谁穷谁丢人
<IsoaSFlus> 只是和我的理想社会有太大差别了，嘛~这也正常(这回真的要睡了
<yunfan> 看起来你已经在国外了 你这个伪穷人!!!
<yunfan> roylez: 到底有无免费以及比较全的论文集散地啊 我不信你出校后就不看论文了
<onlylove> 看论文做啥
<iMadper> yunfan: 没有免费的, 我现在用的方法是, 去ieee搜索, 然后找到名字之后直接google pdf文件. 学校的是用个什么软件, windows only的.
<onlylove> 学校？超星？
<yunfan> 有的论文还是值得看的
<onlylove> 比方说方校长的？
<yunfan> 不知道有没有新潮的学术论文使用动画什么的
<yunfan> 比如说wikipedia里那个解释傅立业变换的 用了个动画就很妙
<yunfan> 一目了然
<onlylove> 现在都是快速傅氏变换了不
<yunfan> 我指的是这个形式
<onlylove> 当时在学校学拉普拉斯变换和傅立叶变换那叫一个纠结
 * slucx 弱弱的问下，mke2fs属于哪个包？
<MeaCulpa> google scholar不够用么？
<huntxu> slucx: e2fsprogs
<yunfan> slucx: ubuntu上是 e2fslibs
<slucx> huntxu: yunfan: 多谢了,找到了，gparted里面包含了这不包估计
<lainme> yunfan: http://arxiv.org/
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: arXiv.org e-Print archive
<yunfan> lainme: 这个我听说是预印本的集散地 但是应该都是前沿研究吧？ 那他包括以前发布过的基础性的论文么 比如牛顿那篇 自然哲学的数学原理?
<lainme> yunfan: 我觉得没。要是自己的文章才能上传吧。
<yunfan> lainme: 这样规定是为了避免版权么？
<yunfan> 如果是的话 牛顿早就没版权了
<yunfan> 就跟古典音乐随便用一个道理吧
<roylez> yunfan: 为了不看论文才进公司的啊
<onlylove> roylez: 不进公司就要看论文么？
<yunfan> roylez: 看来大学真是个地狱 把人折磨得毫无兴趣了
<MeaCulpa> lol
<yunfan> lainme: 我希望有个网站 他的空间是一个虚拟的圆圈 越靠近圆心的地方 安排的知识越基础 这样大家可以浏览整个人类已有的知识  也可以顺着自己的兴趣路径浏览
<roylez> yunfan: 翻论文相当于屎坑里面找鸡腿
<yunfan> 不过怎么映射这些知识到二维平面上 看起来我还需要学习更多的数学知识
<yunfan> roylez: 不会吧 上次我去中科大一个实验性的论文搜索平台去搜东西 感觉好玩的很多
<yunfan> roylez: 不过从我毕业论文的生产过程来看 确实好多大便
<yunfan> 答辩嘛 就是大便
<yunfan> 而且是当众的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 与其生成一个一个圆，不如设置成一个技能树的格式
<yunfan> 你可以把圆看上的树被展开的情况
<yunfan> 你可以把圆看成是球面上的树被展开的情况
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 何必呢，树根为基础知识，越往上，就是由基础知识衍生出来的知识
<yunfan> 我是说这两个是一样的 只是树有方向性 看起来很浪费空间而已
<yunfan> 比如根下面那部分就留白了
<nyfair> 我只有一个问题，这样的网站容易赚钱么？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 好吧,哪位高手可以统计出各种知识的关系？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 要知道如今整个地球的知识估计没有人能够完全知晓
<yunfan> 先把能整理的整理出来呗 难道刚才那个网站 收集了所有要发的论文？
<nyfair> 没事干了，这irc哪个频道有跑团的？
<iMadper> 易讯貌似要砍单了....
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣
<huntxu> iMadper: 你畢業寫什麽東東啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 你日常开发用什么语言的
<iMadper> huntxu: 文件系统.
<huntxu> iMadper: 居然不是一門新語言
<nyfair> yunfan: 上海话
<iMadper> huntxu: 弄个arc的缓存算法
<iMadper> huntxu: 新语言?
<iMadper> huntxu: 何必呢..
<iMadper> huntxu: 我不会呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 大神你謙虛了
<iMadper> huntxu: ........................................ 你有不是不了解我, 我只会吹水, 别的都不会iu.
<yunfan> nyfair: 我说编程语言 难道你不是 software programmer but humanware programmer?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你这么装比 是为了去 y combinator骗投资么/
<yunfan> iMadper: 你要能学会clojure就好了
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是... 我只想找个能work from home 的地方工作.
<nyfair> yunfan: 我从没说过自己干这行的啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 学clojure还可以吧, 毕竟我也会一点儿lisp. 不过, 为啥要学?
<yunfan> iMadper: 我们可以组团去骗投资 强强联合么
<iMadper> yunfan: 只要有前途, 我去学个新语言没压力.
<yunfan> nyfair: 如果你能体会humanware programmer的话
<yunfan> iMadper: 有前途 也有风险
<nyfair> clojure有什么知名的东西么？twitter那个storm？
<yunfan> 这不就够了
<iMadper> yunfan: 用来做啥?
<yunfan> 不过另外吸引我的是 clojurescript以及一个可以生成音乐的库
<cfy> iMadper: 私聊~
<yunfan> iMadper: 做services么
<iMadper> yunfan: 可以. 能做的起来就行.
<yunfan> iMadper: 那就去学吧 记得买一本中文的书 china-pub有
<nyfair> 生成音乐？随便敲些midi出来然后mix下就可以啦
<iMadper> yunfan: 你要业余做还是全职做?
<yunfan> iMadper: 业余  骗投资这种事应该不会职业做吧
<iMadper> yunfan: deal
<nyfair> 我想做galgame啊，可是没人教我编程
<yunfan> nyfair: 有个 gambit scheme 专门用scheme做游戏 能编译到本地码 看起来是和你
<yunfan> cc cfy
<cfy> yunfan: don't care about lisp any more
<cfy> yunfan: only care about really good things
<nyfair> yunfan: scheme? on damn I prefer to use haskell
<yunfan> cfy: then how about leanrning python?
<yunfan> nyfair: 那我无力了 上次lisp 2013有个haskell的来砸场  可惜我没记他的联系方式
<iMadper> don't think python is good enough.
<yunfan> then haskell
<yunfan> maybe php ? visual studio lol
<cfy> yunfan: python sucks.........but py is used in many editors like vim and Sublime Text 2
<yunfan> cfy: do what the fuck you want to do , dude
<cfy> 额.......我想在emacs里面按dd........
<cfy> 删掉打错的一行....
<iMadper> cfy: C-w is okay
<cfy> iMadper: C-a C-k
<yunfan> cfy: if you think python sucks , why not contact to microcai and learning cpp from him
<nyfair> yunfan: haskell nerd也会有心思跑去砸场？我一直以为都是些挤在小圈子里互舔伤口的人啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 我想起来了 可以去lisp wiki找 hold on
<cfy> yunfan: i can learn c++ by myself
<iMadper> cfy: no no no...
<iMadper> cf
<iMadper> cfy: (defadvice kill-ring-save (before slickcopy activate compile)
<iMadper>   (interactive
<iMadper>    (if mark-active (list (region-beginning) (region-end))
<iMadper>      (list (line-beginning-position) (line-beginning-position 2)))))
<yunfan> nyfair: http://blog.veryr.com/entry/lisp-cn-2013-meetup
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: VeryR | 准备去 Lisp 聚会忽悠 Haskell
<yunfan> nyfair: 他那个slide看起来不错 不过lisp的抽象对我已经足够了 何况我更喜欢语法简单的
<cfy> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> cfy: 把C-w 改成删除当前行 或者 region(如果有的话)
<nyfair> yunfan: 这也不叫踢馆吧，学术交流嘛
<iMadper> cfy: 删除到行尾, 我想不到这有啥用处.
<yunfan> nyfair: 这只是开玩笑的说法 当时会场气氛很好啊
<yunfan> 反正参会的人没几个是只用lisp的
<cfy> iMadper: 嗯,不改了.我要转vi了
<iMadper> cfy: :-)
<cherrot> iMadper, 生孩子去了？
<iMadper> cherrot: ?
<yunfan> cfy: 额 你这是要反出嘿木崖么
<cherrot> iMadper, long time no see
<yunfan> 黑木崖
<iMadper> cherrot: :=====)
<yunfan> iMadper: 注意身体啊 你看你发的图里 蛋蛋都小成那样了
<iMadper> yunfan: 我发的图?
<yunfan> iMadper:  :=====)
<iMadper> cfy: C-k 不是删除到行尾吗? 跟默认的C-w重复了
<iMadper> cfy: 是吗?
<cfy> iMadper: 是啊,所以c-a c-k
<cfy> iMadper: C-w是kill region啊
<iMadper> cfy: 恩. 哦...
<iMadper> cfy: 我都是用来当kill currnet line yongde .
<iMadper> 用的
<cfy> iMadper: 我开始转Sublime Text2,是不是太邪恶了....
<cfy> iMadper: oh...
<iMadper> cfy: 好用吗?
<iMadper> cfy: 补全怎么样?
<cfy> iMadper: 很好用,挺好的吧
<cfy> iMadper: 只能说是个编辑器....不是ide....
<iMadper> cfy: 恩, 不过, 我觉得自动补全还是有必要的. 如果是面向对象的话
<yunfan> cfy: 出什么事打击到你了 莫非是你看到冰河偷偷在用VS ?
<cfy> iMadper: 恩,上ide
<cfy> iMadper: you are too young some times naive
<cfy> yunfan: you are too young some times naive
<cfy> iMadper: 最后一句发错了....
<cfy> yunfan: 冰河本来就不是emacser,他是lisper
<iMadper> cfy: :-)
<cfy> yunfan: 用lispworks & vs 2010
<yunfan> cfy: 不是这个原因 我说你要不用lisp这个事
<cfy> yunfan: lisp有啥好的?
<yunfan> cfy: 哦
<iMadper> cfy: ocaml?
<cfy> yunfan: 还有别的好东西我都没学,lisp再说啦
<iMadper> cfy: 其实还是学个赚钱的吧.
<cfy> iMadper: 恩,我觉得挺好
<cfy> iMadper: 是的
<yunfan> cfy: 哪些好东西？
<onlylove> http://www.matrix67.com/blog/archives/2866#comments
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ Matrix67: My Blog » Blog Archive » 一张无法正确缩放的诡异图片
<iMadper> cfy: 有钱就干, 没钱就散...   yunfan
<yunfan> iMadper: 大概是 cfy 看到学php的把妹容易 所以受刺激了
<iMadper> yunfan: ..
<cfy> yunfan: ....................
<iMadper> yunfan: 我对把妹没啥需求.
<iMadper> yunfan: 不愁这个.
<iMadper> yunfan: 比较担心工作
<cfy> .........
<microcai> 表示把妹最重要的是脸皮厚
<yunfan> iMadper: 我不担心你的工作问题
<cfy> microcai: 菜菜
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 你担心我干嘛...
<cfy> PHP是最好的语言
<yunfan> 你们现在对工作的担心就跟我高考前对高考的担心一样
<yunfan> 其实过去了就那么回事 额
<cfy> yunfan: .....扯淡吧
<yunfan> cfy: 绝无扯淡
<iMadper> microcai: 把妹不能太上赶着了...
<yunfan> 当然 也要抛弃一些不切实际的幻想 比如高考前我还在想北大清华呢
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> ...
 * MeaCulpa 要是语文能及格，也能清华
 * yunfan 上海宁
 * MeaCulpa 宁波宁
<nyfair> 渣渣，把妹最容易的语言当然是SAS啊
<MeaCulpa> SAS? 作数据分析的？
<MeaCulpa> 高端...
<yunfan> 那撩汉子最容易的是啥呢?
<cfy> 我感觉我被骗了很久很久
<yunfan> 这不奇怪 有宗教狂热的人 反水的时候也很狂热
<yunfan> 捧得越高 踩得也就越低
<yunfan> 这一点 国内的参考 王垠 国外的参考 gnome那个人
<iMadper> cfy: +1
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<cfy> linux到还好
<cfy> 不算被骗得厉害
<yunfan> 过一阵你又会说被linux骗了好久 :]
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<cfy> 其实也还好....
<cfy> linux怎么被骗了?
<nyfair> 王垠是谁？
<yunfan> 那只是现在嘛  我反正有聊天记录 过几年再来看
<yunfan> nyfair: just google it
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: gre用起来好慢啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有没有快速方便的tunnel？
<nyfair> yunfan: 吓死姐了，这长得太丑了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道，gre? 你要考英文？
<yunfan> nyfair: 额 又不是做鸭 管长相干嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃在卖萌嘛？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 王垠……那个逃离 google 的男人。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: Generic Routing Encapsulation (GRE)
<yunfan> 额 弄得好像你是女人一样 这么义愤填膺
 * gfrog 每次都拼不出来 Encapsulation 这个字
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是 ipv6 的可选头吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我有点印象，好像和隧道有关。
<yunfan> bitmessage更慢 全网广播
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哥不懂这货
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Graduate Record Examinations
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这个gre你懂？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 果然是18摸的，好高端呢。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 听说过，没考过
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 读书时候很多人会拿GRE词汇背
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 18摸低端了，老子的中学怎么也算是全国著名的金牌之乡了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真是想不开，gre词汇又多又偏门儿啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，二的人多
 * gfrog 这货看到眼晕啊 http://www.linuxfoundation.org/images/1/1c/Network_data_flow_through_kernel.png
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真是想不开啊想不开，背背托福雅思啥的我都能理解，GRE真心太奇怪了。
<edrunjj> does it support chinese in ircii?
<edrunjj> I  cannot type chinese now\
<imtxc> rc.sysinit 为什么要在 /etc 下面弄个链接呢，
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 二的人你是不能力解的
<MeaCulpa> s/力解/理解
<jusss> 二级语言题，下列数组定义错误的是 int x[2][3]={{1，2}，{3，4}，{5，6}}；还是int x[][3]={{1，2，3}，{4，5，6}}
<jusss> 哪个是错的？
<yunfan> 哪个错 用编译器试试不就知道了
<jusss> 没编译器...
<yunfan> 把人编译器化没多大意思
<panda-z> 前一个
<jusss> 数组的数组忘是啥了...
<jusss> 亏我以前还讨论过这个问题...
<iMadper> jusss: 一研究看出来的问题...
<iMadper> 一眼就看出来的问题.  jusss
<MeaCulpa> 这连我都看得出...
<yunfan> 这个好像c标准没有强制多维数组如何实现吧？
<nyfair> 所以答案是？
<jusss> iMadper: 我c一点都不会了
<iMadper> yunfan: 数组如何实现都没有规定.
<iMadper> jusss: 我也一点儿c都不会.
<jusss> 谁能帮帮我呀
<jusss> iMadper: 我连这种基本的概念都理解不清了
<iMadper> jusss: 我也是
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jusss: 我大一开学学的c, 现在都毕业了. 还能记得?!
<jusss> iMadper: 我一点都不记得了
<foob-cn> jusss, 前面那个定义 是错的吧，明显的下标不对啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 所以那个题目本身就有问题
<yunfan> 就跟以前考压栈顺序这种trick
<iMadper> yunfan: 不, 没有问题. 不规定如何实现, 但是规定语法了.
<yunfan> iMadper: 原来如此
<jusss> int [2][3]是啥都忘了
<iMadper> yunfan: 压栈顺序这个到是有规定, 不过有规定不代表所有的都照办. 宝兰的编译器当时就默认用fastcall来代替call的效果.
<jusss> 日+10086
<iMadper> jusss: 看书去. 来这里抱怨自己忘了没用.
<edrunjj> it doesnot support chinese
<foob-cn> jusss, 你晕人的吧
<yunfan> iMadper: c标准没有规定吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是c规定的. 是amd联合一些厂家规定的.
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 不过是平台相关的东西.
<MeaCulpa> 这不是啥多维数组的实现，这是[]的优先级
<jusss> foob-cn: 我是真不会
<kingroup> jusss: 什么东西？
<foob-cn> jusss, 你肯定没学过C，要不就是上课的时候睡觉了
<iMadper> yunfan: 如果c语言规定了, 那么所有平台都要这么跑, 就扯了.
<iMadper> foob-cn: +1
<cfy> 压什么栈...
<yunfan> iMadper: 所以嘛  我记得我跟人讨论过这东西
<cfy> 谁说一定要压栈了
 * kingroup 你们说什么？
<iMadper> cfy: 函数调用,  一定要压栈吧
<cfy> iMadper: 还是有寄存器的嘛
<iMadper> cfy: 参数可以放寄存器, 返回地址也可以吗?
<cfy> iMadper: .......
<cfy> iMadper: 我怎么感觉返回地址一定是放在寄存器的..x86....
 * cfy 我什么都不知道...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看返回的是什么类型。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果是 eax 能放下的，一般都是走 eax 的，不用内存传。
<iMadper> cfy: x86的话, 函数调用默认连参数都压栈了.
<foob-cn> 跟栈有关的只知道POP ，PUSH，其实一根不知道
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 最近在看 debug hacks 。
<cfy> iMadper: 因为x86少嘛,其实这种没啥好讨论的,看书即可:)
<cfy> yunfan: 你不是看过csapp么....
<cfy> 白看了.....
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 里面说， gcc 的压栈方式，还是优先用寄存器的。
<iMadper> cfy: 我去反汇编看看去吧.
<nyfair> 这种东西，你去windows上找个老点的游戏写个免cd就入门了，不用看书
<kingroup> foob-cn: 烂学校C都这么教
<cfy> iMadper: boring......我继续玩编辑器....
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] x86_64 的时候，还一堆 r 开头的寄存器，也拿来传参数。
 * jusss 你们讲的我都似曾听过，现在是一点听不懂
 * nyfair 虽然不明白但是觉得好厉害哦
<jusss> []这是一个运算符，我好像记得
<foob-cn> kingroup, 呵呵，俺没上过学，中专老师不教这个
 * cherrot 虽不明 但觉厉
<cherrot> jusss, shell?
<cfy> * cherrot 虽不明 但觉厉
<jusss> cherrot: c
 * jusss 不明觉厉
<cherrot> jusss, 没有吧？ 什么运算符？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] [] 的确是运算符。
<jusss> cherrot: []
<jusss> cherrot: 看来你和我一样，呵呵
<jusss> 终于找到个和我一样的菜鸟啦，哇咔咔
<yunfan> cfy: 才看了两章 所以是 reading not readed
<jusss> 各位c语言方面的大神，把你们的知识给我点就好了
<yunfan> foob-cn: 不光是pop push 还有个很重要的ret
<yunfan> 主要是方便快速调用子函数
<cfy> yunfan: oh
<iMadper> cfy: 刚测试完. 默认用栈.
<cfy> iMadper: -O3
<cfy> iMadper: 也试过了?
<cfy> iMadper: 这不能说明什么嘛:D
<cfy> iMadper: 只是一种方式,我们在说行不行,可不可以的问题:D
<cfy> iMadper: 和会不会这么做无关:p
<iMadper> cfy: -O3之后看不懂
<foob-cn> yunfan, 多少年没学玩这了，有空再学学
<cfy> iMadper: .哦..
<cfy> iMadper: 还是玩编辑器吧...比较有意思
<iMadper> cfy: 就emacs了我
<cfy> iMadper: cool :p
<yunfan> foob-cn: 根据 cfy和 iMadper 两位大神的经验 这种东西不赚钱 还是不学也罢
<foob-cn> cfy, 都玩啥编辑器？
 * cfy s/cfy和//
 * cfy s/两位//
<foob-cn> yun
<cfy> foob-cn: sublime text 2
<foob-cn> yunfan, 学C的话是一定会用到这些东西的
<iMadper> s/iamdper//i
<jusss> iMadper: a[2][3]是分成3块，每块再分2块，还是分成2块，每块再分3块？
<iMadper> jusss: 说啥呢?
<foob-cn> cfy, 好玩不，功能咋样
<jusss> iMadper: 某本书里这样讲解的数组的数组
<iMadper> jusss: 应该是这样的:   {()()()}{()()()}  明白?
<foob-cn> cfy, 我很想找一个跨平台好用的编辑吕
<foob-cn> 编辑器
<cfy> foob-cn: 用上vi按键绑定,似以为,你可以不用在崇拜 emacser 和vimer
<freeflying> cfy: lol
<cfy> freeflying: It's true....
<cfy> 有谁有不同意见.......说来听听
<freeflying> cfy: 就是license太贵
<foob-cn> cfy, 真心觉得vim的按键很不顺手
<freeflying> cfy: 赞同啊，我也在用
<afei> ...
<cfy> freeflying: 我不好意思得破解了.....我试试,好用的话买个...主要我买不了啊...
 * iMadper 半年vim经验, 三年emacs经验. 平心而论, 都不如vs2012.
<foob-cn> cfy, 用习惯了以后，跟中毒一样
<cfy> freeflying: 也还好....要知道lispworks卖$1500+
<jusss> 数组都不知道是啥，数组的数组更不清楚了
<cfy> freeflying: 每年还几百$.....
<freeflying> cfy: 70多啊
<cfy> freeflying: 每年还几百$升级维护费
 * microcai vs2012 不支持 c++11 , 丢掉这种垃圾吧
<cfy> freeflying: 好用啊
<freeflying> cfy: 这个要是1-20我就买了
<freeflying> cfy: lispworks是是撒
<cfy> freeflying: 本来尽早我有冲动买的.....可惜......paypal高不起来...
<cfy> freeflying: common lisp的一个综合环境
<cfy> foob-cn: vim的按键还是挺酷的...不用也行,用了会快一些
<cfy> 方便一些
<cfy> cool一些
<foob-cn> cfy, 用习惯了以后别的编辑器就没法用了，我现在就偶尔在文本模式下用下，搞的我在gedit里想保存的时候总是多出一个:W
<cfy> :w这种不是重点啊
<cfy> ci' 和vc'这种才cool
<foob-cn> cfy, 只会些基本的使用，没有深入学习过
<ofan> cfy: 转vim了？
 * microcai vs2012 不支持 utf8 编码的源码，超级 shit
<yunfan> iMadper: 有两种方便: 1, 能让用户不为多余的操作费心; 2, 能让用户不费心
 * pity uniq 能按统计某列的值重复了多少次吗？
<cfy> ofan: 恩,用sublime text2,用vi按键绑定
<yunfan> iMadper: 后者虽然一时爽 但是考虑到当前的社会经济体系 不利于提高自身 增强竞争力
<cfy> pity: -c
<ofan> cfy: ...鄙视
 * pity uniq 能按列统计重复行吗？
<yunfan> iMadper: 如果共产主义了 那就无所谓了
<cfy> ofan: 鄙视我吧 哈哈哈哈哈
<cfy> pity: 按列?
<pity> cfy: 那样只能统计这一行内容完全相同的行
<pity> cfy: 是的
<cfy> pity: 哦,不知道
<pity> cfy: :) 应该有办法的
<iMadper> yunfan: 共产主义?
<cfy> pity: 变成吧
<cfy> pity: 编程吧
<foob-cn> cfy, 我觉得快捷键的比较 好用吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 你说北欧?
<jusss> 我c忘光了...
<yunfan> iMadper: 我可没这么说
<cfy> foob-cn: -f
<iMadper> yunfan: lol~
<pity> cfy: 处理一下数据文件
<cfy> pity: -f估计行
<foob-cn> 你们说的-C和-F是啥 ？
<jusss>  > "忘光了" * 9
<kk> jusss, 忘光了忘光了忘光了忘光了忘光了忘光了忘光了忘光了忘光了
<jusss> 伤心，走了
<yunfan> > 2 ** 64
<pity> cfy: 我试试
<kk> yunfan, 18446744073709551616
<pity> foob-cn: uniq 的命令参数
<cfy> pity: -w
<nyfair> vs2012不支持utf-8编码的源码？这黑的太低端了
<pity> cfy: 我这没有 -w
<yunfan> > 2 ** 128
<cfy> pity: 看在第几列,不行的话,用sed掉一下
<kk> yunfan, 340282366920938463463374607431768211456
<afei> irc上的昵称是每个channel都要注册么？
<yunfan> > 2 ** 128 ** 128
<iMadper> afei: 不用.
<nyfair> afei: 不用
<kk> yunfan, Infinity
<pity> cfy: 去了还得想办法打印回来
<afei> 哦，thx
<cfy> > 2*989483294324-1
<cfy> > 2**989483294324-1
<pity> cfy: gnu 的 uniq 参数多
<kk> cfy, 1978966588647
<cfy> pity: 想统计每列?为啥不编程解决?
<foob-cn> 你们说的话都太专业 ，看来我得学习一阵子才能和你们交流
 * kingroup **是平方吗？
<iMadper> foob-cn: 不, 过了这几分钟, 这里就开始扯淡了
<cfy> > 2**989483294324-1
<foob-cn> cfy , sublime text 2这家伙收费的啊
<kk> cfy, Infinity
<cfy> foob-cn: 试用,或者花钱买...
<kingroup> 3**987
<foob-cn> iMadper, 了解，我最近天天在这里看你们扯淡
<yunfan> kingroup: 是的 看来ruby和python在平方的记号上达成了共识
<cfy> 据说试用的话,就是果断时间跳个消息...
<yunfan> 好希望有个python bot啊
<foob-cn> cfy, 不用了，等刚习惯又该买了
<yunfan> 这样可以随时show一show 列表推导式
<cfy> 支持**有用么?
<pity> cfy: 怎么弄？
<kingroup> 3 ** 34098
<cfy> 慢语言一下就卡死了.....
<pity> cfy: 我先看下 gnu uniq
<foob-cn> 我看还是在VIM 和Emacs之间选个吧
<kingroup> 2**34
<foob-cn> 很稳定免费
<iMadper> foob-cn: 不用选, 抓阄决定就行.
 * cfy only $70....
<kingroup> kk: 不要调戏我，还是你已经被大数搞死了
<iMadper> cfy: 500块钱呢
<cfy> 好的编辑器用一辈子 cc freeflying iMadper foob-cn
<foob-cn> cfy, $7都没有
 * cfy 想想你在vim & emacs浪费的时间.......
<freeflying> cfy: don't care
<cfy> 要不我们合买吧
<iMadper> cfy: 我现在是只用不折腾的阶段了, 现在放弃多浪费时间.
<kingroup> "不要调戏我" * 9
<cfy> freeflying: 呜呜.....你又不编程......
<iMadper> kingroup: 先打 > 然后打命令.
<freeflying> cfy: 我也是码农好不
<cfy> freeflying: 哦...这样啊...
<kingroup> 〉"不要调戏我" * 9
<foob-cn> cfy, Emacs和VIM其实也就记几个常用的快捷键就可以了，另外就是插件配置麻烦些
<cfy> 如果是麻烦些就算了.....不扯了.....
<cfy> 我视频要看不完了...
<kingroup> > 3**9
<kk> kingroup, 19683
<freeflying> cfy: 我之前用emacs -> vim,
<kingroup> > "不要调戏我" * 9
<kk> kingroup, 不要调戏我不要调戏我不要调戏我不要调戏我不要调戏我不要调戏我不要调戏我不要调戏我不要调戏我
<iMadper> foob-cn: emacs, 配置会让你想死的...
<cfy> freeflying: are you still using vim key bindings?
<foob-cn> iMadper, 那个
<yunfan> foob-cn: 你还是用emacs吧
<freeflying> cfy: 没那个需求啊
<yunfan> 我现在都推荐emacs 以免把人带上邪路
<freeflying> cfy: 也写不了几行代码
<foob-cn> kk, > 长 * 16
<kingroup> > "\{hello world\n\}" * 9
<cfy> freeflying: 那你还码农..
<kk> foob-cn, undefined local variable or method `长' for #<IRC:0x2292c7ec>
<foob-cn> yunfan, 何解
<iMadper> foob-cn: 随便喽, 写几个emacs小函数还可以, 太大的功能很难实现.
<freeflying> cfy: 难道你一天能写上百行代码？
<yunfan> foob-cn: 因为emacs是vim是超集
<cfy> freeflying: ........
<yunfan> vim是emacs的真子集
<nyfair> 黑的漂亮
<kingroup> > "hello world \r\n" * 9
<yunfan> 只要你有功夫有闲心  总能在emacs上实现vim的功能 反之未必成立
<kk> kingroup, hello world hello world hello world hello world hello world hello
<foob-cn> yunfan, 同时期的东西吧，不过扩展性应该是Emacs强
<yunfan> ruby里打印unicode怎么整
<airead> > “爱我，你“ * 8
<kk> airead, undefined local variable or method `“爱我，你“' for #<IRC:0x2292c7ec>
<foob-cn> > “长” * 16
<yunfan> airead: 引号
<freeflying> cfy: 所以编辑器重要吗
<nyfair> ”哈哈哈哈哈”
<yunfan> "长" * 16
<freeflying> 除非你是writer
<airead> yunfan, 谢谢
<yunfan> > "长" * 16
<airead> > "爱我，你" * 8
<kk> yunfan, 长长长长长长长长长长长长长长长长
<foob-cn> 半角 的
<nyfair> 只会用nano的表示给本频道丢脸了
<foob-cn> 谁把全角的加进去啊
<kingroup> > "+10086\r" * 8
<freeflying> nyfair: good boy
<kk> kingroup, +10086 +10086 +10086 +10086 +10086 +10086 +10086 +10086
<yunfan> nyfair: 吓尿了
<afei> yunfan, 在用emacs么
<yunfan> > "hello\nworld" * 8
<yunfan> afei: vim
<kk> yunfan, hello worldhello worldhello worldhello worldhello worldhello worldhello worl
<nyfair> nano就几个快捷键，简单方便，哪像某些东西还能整出插件写各种配置来
<afei> yunfan: 哦。。
<yunfan> afei: 啊?
<wiiw> > 长= '短' ; 短=长 ; 长 * 3 + 短
<kingroup> > !99 * 9
<kk> wiiw, 短短短短
<afei> 谁在用emacs啊？erc怎么看命令？
<kingroup> > !99=9;!99 *9
<freeflying> nyfair: nano还支持语法高亮
<wiiw> > class FalseClass; def * n ; false ; end ; !99 * 9
<wiiw> > class FalseClass; def * n ; false ; end ; end; !99 * 9
<iMadper> afei: 两下 tab
<iMadper> afei: / + 两下tab
<yunfan> 我突然发现 wiiw就是那个f什么的
<yunfan> 大小眼之父
<afei> iMadper: 牛逼，我懂了。
<iMadper> afei: :-)
<kingroup> > "I see u \{ I feel u" * 9
<kk> kingroup, I see u { I feel uI see u { I feel uI see u { I feel uI see u { I feel uI se
<yunfan> > "fuck you again" + " and again" * 9
<kk> yunfan, fuck you again and again and again and again and again and again and again a
<afei> ...为什么不去#ruby里讨论。。
 * yunfan 好黑的侯总
<kingroup> yunfan: 你被踢了，而且害我没得玩
<kingroup> yunfan: 你弄个kk出来赔我
<yunfan> kingroup: 难道bot也被干掉了？
<yunfan> kingroup: 待python的irclib能够avoid flooding的时候我写一个给你 目前的实现好烂
 * iMadper 终于t掉kk了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你想说你终于可以灌水刷屏了？
<yunfan> 我忽然发现 caleb- 的名字就是 加勒比
<iMadper> freeflying: 上次kk给ofan禁言71s, 不过中间的时候kk掉线了.. 再上线就忘了之前给ofan禁言了... 就禁了一下午... lol
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是, 是我觉得那些不停调戏 kk的人很无聊.
<yunfan> iMadper: 这是他软件编程的问题
<freeflying> iMadper: 不明白
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩.
<freeflying> iMadper: 你的意思是我要禁言 yunfan 是吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 就是, 刷屏不是禁言71s吗? 先禁言, 到时间了, kk再给他解禁....
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是....
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只是在讲笑话....
<yunfan> iMadper: 只要保存下最近N条发送的时间戳就行 算下头尾没超过1小时 那就不响应
<yunfan> freeflying: 你这个大坏蛋啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩. 确实是可以避免的.
<yunfan> 我去找找看 也许真有可用的irclib for python
<iMadper> yunfan: 上次ee的那个bot, bug太多恶劣
<iMadper> 太多了
<caleb-> 我忽然发现 caleb- 的名字就是 卡了屄
<yunfan> iMadper: 看我的
<iMadper> yunfan: 哪个是你的?
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在就去找库来开发
<iMadper> yunfan: :-)
<yunfan> 不过先去测试频道 免得被侯总爆
<pity> cfy: uniq -w 不能按列统计重复行
<kingroup> yunfan: 傲娇了，卖萌中。。。。。你个大坏蛋
<roylez> huntxu: 渣渣
 * kingroup 这种大片死是什么病
<huntxu> roylez: 你反射弧好長
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<yunfan> iMadper`: 找不到沙盒的库  不整了
<Jason_B> :D
<jiero> 我奶奶在70多年后的今天，终于又吃上沙拉酱了。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> wtf
<yunfan> jiero: 70年前怎么吃?
<tonghuix> 直接把西红柿磨碎了就就变成番茄酱了
<tonghuix> 这是70年前的吃法
<nearone> hello
<^{^> hello
<^{^> fuck
<^{^> 大家谁知道 我怎么转换已经装好的32位系统到64位系统
<cherrot> ^}^, 备份软件列表 重装
<^}^> no  我不能重装
<^}^> 是 在idc的服务器
<iMadper`> ^}^:  没办法.
<^}^> 上面还在跑 services的
<cherrot> ^}^, 就不能下线？
<iMadper`> ^}^: 只能是自己编译一个64位的内核, 然后替换, 这个时候跑的是64位内核+32位程序.
<iMadper`> ^}^: 这个是可以的.
<^}^> 额。。。。。
<iMadper`> ^}^: 相信我, 这是唯一办法.
<cherrot> iMadper`, 好实现么？
<iMadper`> cherrot: 很容易呀
<^}^> How to?
<iMadper`> ^}^: 已经说的很明白了.
<cherrot> iMadper`, 哦 不懂。 然后在一个个的替换软件？
<iMadper`> cherrot: 不是呀. 现有的软件不用换. 你需要的64位软件直接安装.
<^}^> kan   dd
<cherrot> iMadper`, 编译内核后直接重启是不是就可以？
<iMadper`> cherrot: 编译之后要放到/boot里面, 然后修改grub呀
<cherrot> iMadper`, 这不是重点
<cherrot> iMadper`, 就是不需要额外的东西了是么
<chengshiding> mutt
<iMadper`> cherrot: 64位库需要呀.
<chengshiding> 有吗？？？
<iMadper`> cherrot: 不过, 你既然想在32位下编译64位内核, 那么64位库就已经安装了肯定
<iMadper`> cherrot: 别的就不需要了
<cherrot> iMadper`, 32bit下可以编译64bit内核？
<chengshiding> 有人再用mutt吗？
<iMadper`> cherrot: multi-lib
<cherrot> iMadper`, 哦 momo
<cherrot> iMadper`, 生完孩子果然厉害了不少
<iMadper`> cherrot: ...............................................................滚粗
<iMadper`> cherrot: 我不是每天都来吗? 还让你帮我朋友推荐工作了
<iMadper`> cherrot: 话说, 很多公司都有编译集群, 专门负责编译程序. 一个平台,能编译成各种目标代码
<cherrot> iMadper`, 真辛苦 临产前两天还来
<iMadper`> cherrot: 滚粗.
<^{^> i am back
 * cherrot 产妇脾气就是大
<iMadper`> 这破名字真难打.
<^}^> iMadper 同学 你的ipv6地址 一点也不酷
<^}^> 干嘛不改成  beef cafe
<^}^> or  类似的 好玩的地址呢
<iMadper`> ipv6是什么?
<cherrot> iMadper`, 你在学校那？
<iMadper`> cherrot: .
<^}^> 好吧
<cherrot> iMadper`, 哇 校医院现在都能接生了啊
<^}^> 在用ipv6的人 都不知道什么是ipv6
<iMadper`> cherrot: 没有呀, 不是我, 是我同学生, 生了个 cherrot .
<iMadper`> cherrot: 何苦一直撩拨我呢?! lol~
<iMadper`> ^}^: 知道mob是什么不?
<^}^> Man on Bed
<abinez> 刚才下冰雹了
<iMadper`> ^}^: 在用cpu的人, 连cpu的技术都不知道
<abinez> 白花花的
<abinez> 象冰糖一样
 * iMadper` 怎么今天都来 撩拨我呀?!
<^}^> 哈 mob 可以有很多解释的
<cherrot> iMadper`, 你骚嘛
<iMadper`> ... cherrot
<^}^> mob 还可以解释为 暴徒 呢
<^}^> 乌合之众
<iMadper`> cherrot: 我要投诉贵公司了
<iMadper`> cherrot: 如果他敢给我砍单的话
<cherrot> iMadper`, 热烈欢迎  热烈无视
<cherrot> iMadper`, 砍啥单？
<iMadper`> cherrot: 易讯买的tf15不给发货
<cherrot> iMadper`, 我易迅上午买下午到货 hia hia hia
<iMadper`> cherrot: 扯淡! 都不给发货!
<cherrot> iMadper`, 不是能预约到货时间么  北京上海很爽 其他城市就不知道了
<iMadper`> cherrot: 能, 但是不给发货. 可能要砍单
<iMadper`> cherrot: 因为, 抽奖, 我抽到700的券了
<iMadper`> cherrot: 然后, 就变成了一个很廉价的价格, 买了原价1400+的东西.
<iMadper`> cherrot: 然后, 他就不给我发货了.
<iMadper`> cherrot: 完全就是虚假活动. 我擦,抽中奖了, 就不给发货.
<cherrot> iMadper`, 投诉
<cherrot> iMadper`, 把单号啥的邮件给我 我到内部投诉去
<iMadper`> cherrot: 恩, 现在它是拖着, 还没砍单呢.
<iMadper`> cherrot: 怎么也得等砍单了再去投诉吧?
<cherrot> iMadper`, 那就发个质问贴给我 我转到bbs上去
<iMadper`> cherrot: 昨天还是待出库呢, 今天就变成等待客服处理了.
<iMadper`> cherrot: !!!! 等我给你单号.
<cherrot> iMadper`, 就说是maple买得～
<cherrot> iMadper`, 截图啊啥的 统统发我邮箱
<iMadper`> cherrot: 恩, 好.
<abinez> cherrot: 帮我也申请一个哇
<^}^> cherrot 你是易迅的啊
<cherrot> abinez, 申请毛？
<cherrot> ^}^, 不是啊
<^}^> 为什么你们不多进几款raid
<^}^> 哦 哦  哦
<^}^> 好吧
<abinez> 老马的毛
<^}^> 我像买raid 上面的都是好菜的牌子
<abinez> 话说，刚才差点被冰雹砸到了
<abinez> 太恐怖了，强对流天气
<abinez> 舜时爆发
<iMadper`> cherrot: sent
<iMadper`> cherrot: 你上次还给我邮箱发东西来的.
<cherrot> iMadper`, 下班咯 么么哒 拜拜
<iMadper`> cherrot: 恩, bye
<cherrot> iMadper`, 母婴用品吧？
<abinez> 电闪雷鸣，倾盆大雨
<cherrot> iMadper`, bye
<iMadper`> cherrot: ... 滚粗!
<abinez> imz
<abinez> iMadper`: 在干嘛
<iMadper`> abinez: ??
<iMadper`> abinez: 我? 我在上网呀? 有什么事情吗?
<favorinfo> 弱弱的问一句  有人知道如何从gnome切换之kde么
<iMadper`> favorinfo: 登录界面, 自己选.
<iMadper`> favorinfo: 或者直接: systemctl disble gdm && systemctl enable kdm && reboot
<favorinfo>  iMadper`:   以前有直接 yum groupinstall kde-desktop   也下载过相应的切换软件 switchdesk  但重启后总是切换不到kde的界面
<roylez_> iMadper`: 高手，渣
<favorinfo> 好吧  我先试试看
<roylez_> iMadper`: 糕渣
<iMadper`> roylez: ...
<iMadper`> fav
<roylez_> iMadper`: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac603028
<alvin_rxg> Title: 激动姐受访描述休斯顿降雹Remix爆红 - AcFun弹幕视频网 (@ acfun.tv)
<iMadper`> favorinfo: 用fedora的? 辛苦你了.
<iMadper`> roylez_: 昨天看过了呀...
<favorinfo> 然后  每次都说是什么要重启X window界面  但是 好像最终也还是不行的
<iMadper`> roylez_: 来个新的行不行...
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   是啊
<iMadper`> favorinfo: 同情.
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   不过 按道理来说  两者应该也差不多吧
<iMadper`> favorinfo: 哪两者?
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   就是Fedora和Ubuntu  毕竟都是采用的Linux的内核  虽然 一个是用的RH  一个用的是Debian
<iMadper`> favorinfo: 没啥区别, 一个垃圾, 一个更垃圾而已.
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   呵呵  反正 现在纯当做是练手吧
<iMadper`> favorinfo: 程序员?
<favorinfo> iMadper`:  恩啊
<iMadper`> favorinfo: windows + vs2012有前途.
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   反正就是苦逼的IT男
<iMadper`> favorinfo: linux bug太多.
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   也不能这样说吧  看到什么公司去吧
<roylez_> iMadper`: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac186065
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【Gregory兄弟】Bed Intruder Song强奸犯之歌 - AcFun弹幕视频网 (@ acfun.tv)
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   当时纯粹就是为了找个比较好的工作才切换到Linux下的
<iMadper`> favorinfo: ms亚洲研究院.
<iMadper`> favorinfo: 实习工资8k+带新年假+送lumia920 + 微软平板+ 出去旅游给报销.
<iMadper`> favorinfo: 哦, 待够五年还有一个博士学位给你.
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   额  算了吧
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   从来都不认为自己是个鸟人
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   当时连绿盟都没进去  就别说那个了
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   桑吸纳
<favorinfo> iMadper`:   桑心啊
<favorinfo> 好了  我先按照你说的 试试看
<favorinfo> 重启去了
<roylez_> iMadper`: 渣渣 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac191797
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【Gregory兄弟】Mommy&Daddy Song叫床之歌 - AcFun弹幕视频网 (@ acfun.tv)
<iMadper`> roylez_: 主席. 我要那张图...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<roylez_> iMadper`: 你洗澡的时候自拍就是了
<Mayaer> 嗨 ～～
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗨
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。走了，， 不带走我
<jusss> roylez_: 今天去上android手机游戏开发的选修去了，原来android游戏开发就是堆积木。。。玩了半个多小时搭积木。。。
<dk_2013> 8-)
<phoenixlzx> 喵
<phoenixlzx> 喵
<jusss> dk_2013: 为什么我看到dk就想到了dark knight...
<jusss> phoenixlzx: 喵
<phoenixlzx> jusss:  呜~
 * phoenixlzx 在做KVM虚拟化的VPS哦
<phoenixlzx> cherrot 又不在
<phoenixlzx> :-(
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 咋做啊
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 什么咋做？在服务器上跑KVM就是了...
<foob> 死亡骑士？
<foob> 我的职业
<foob> 三板
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 做优化吗
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 显然
<iMadper`> freeflying: 自己写管理软件?
<freeflying> iMadper`: 不是我做啊
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 不过做的不多，只有简单的磁盘缓存，还有一点资源分配的tweak
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 咋做啊
<iMadper`> freeflying: ooo... 发错人了...
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 磁盘缓存改KVM配置，主机系统优化是内核patch
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 我感兴趣你的patch
<freeflying> 还有在改配置
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 暂时不公开哦~~商业机密
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 我帮你干如何
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 我们现在不缺人手，只缺订单呢...
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 不要钱好了
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 等你赚钱的时候再说
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: =.= 那多不好，你能做什么呢...
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 我们属于创业团队...所以人和技术都不怎么缺，就是缺钱
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: performance tuning
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 目前有内核patch就够了呢...我们的技术组很厉害哦...
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 除了钱还缺啥
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 钱...我们缺订单，你要能先跑满我们现在的服务器，可以每个单子给你提成最高15%
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 按照销售价格来算。https://www.ultrakvm.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* HostBill - UltraKVM (@ ultrakvm.com)
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: :)
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 如何？乃可以自己发展下线，每个单子给提成哦
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 你们为啥创业选择这行呢
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 我们做的就是虚拟化啊。不过后面会转开发，这个也继续做。
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 这东西创业资金要求比较高吧
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 所有人一起转开发
<phoenixlzx> iMadper`: 恩...我们没有投资，都是自费买的服务器和软件
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 开发啥？
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 不告诉你 >_>
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 不找风投?
<phoenixlzx> iMadper`: 不想找...
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 直接买服务器很贵的.
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 自费, 看来都是富二代.
<phoenixlzx> iMadper`: 我找到了一些网络比较好、质量也比较好的机房，然后跟他们聊聊...价格能降一点
<chengshiding> mutt
<phoenixlzx> iMadper`: 我不是富二代，家里父母身体都不好，所以我想尽早独立
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 这种你咋和其它公司竞争呢
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 租别人的主机?
<debianer> 请问，安卓原版系统不能群发短信，有办法吗？
<freeflying> hosting这行同质化太严重了
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 我们当然有特点的，最大的特点就是我们做的是良心货
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: lol
<debianer> 为什么安卓原版系统不能群发短信？？
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 我们有内核开发者，所以实力还是可以的...
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 不超售你咋赚钱？
<debianer> 有人知道吗？安卓短信不能群发
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 比heroku/openshift, 优势在哪儿?
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: KVM本来就不能超售。也能赚但是很少。所以现在需要很多订单
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 或者你们是跟aws比?
<phoenixlzx> iMadper`: Umanaged VPS，怎么可能跟AWS和PaaS/IaaS比
<phoenixlzx> 那些玩意一个就比租整个服务器还贵
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃来告诉他kvm能不能超售
<phoenixlzx> 我们买这么贵的话也能做到和AWS一样靠谱
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 得了吧. aws, 四核 + 500g内存, 一个月要我23刀而已.
<freeflying> iMadper`: too mean
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 你租整个服务器, 500g内存的, 能有23刀的价格?
<phoenixlzx> iMadper`: 你家aws这个价？500G是内存还是硬盘看清楚
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: 内存.
<freeflying> iMadper`: 内存不可能
<iMadper`> freeflying: 等我确定一下去.
 * wzssyqa 谁说kvm不能超售
<phoenixlzx> iMadper`: aws这个价还要活了不？要不就是你要了500G结果空跑着，实际用了100M
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 乱用 /me
 * phoenixlzx 就不超售。用自己的名声担保，做openvz都不会超售
<freeflying> lol
<phoenixlzx> 更何况我们专门做KVM的
<wzssyqa> phoenixlzx: 不超售不是不能超售
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 不如你用lxc吧
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 能降低你很多成本
<phoenixlzx> wzssyqa: 超售对不起良心。我不想跟其他商家竞争，我只想给大家提供一个靠谱的服务
<wzssyqa> phoenixlzx: 人人都在这么说
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 我想过lxc，但是那货不是全虚拟化，我们已有的基础，也都是对KVM优化的
<phoenixlzx> wzssyqa: 你不信我就算了。别人不要名声我还要呢。
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 没人说他是虚拟化啊
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 头回创业吧
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 头回，但是团队里有人不是
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 不管怎么样我不会超售的，爱信不信好了。宁愿失败
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: good luck then
 * wzssyqa 感觉超售还是必要的。  这次不乱用了
<phoenixlzx> 谁愿意买超售还那么贵的VPS？
<wzssyqa> phoenixlzx: 不是所有的vps都能把资源用起来的
<phoenixlzx> 谁愿意的？我不超售然后把价格抬高两倍卖给他
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 这回对了
<freeflying> XD
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 改你的那个bug去吧
<freeflying> 补丁
<iMadper`> phoenixlzx: freeflying sorry, 果然是我记错了  内存增强型双倍超大型实例 34.2 GiB 内存，13 个 EC2 计算单位（4 个虚拟内核，各含 3.25 个 EC2 计算单位），850 GB 本地实例存储，64 位平台     24刀/月
<phoenixlzx> wzssyqa: 当资源分配完之后，solusvm就不允许你再创建虚拟机了
<iMadper`> ec2是不是第一年还免费?
<wzssyqa> phoenixlzx: 那你还是平台不行，可以有办法动态平衡的
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 加tag？
<phoenixlzx> wzssyqa: 现在比较好用的就这个了，以后我们会用自己的
<freeflying> wzssyqa: vlan那个
<iMadper`> freeflying: ec2那个价格算贵吗? 我觉得也还好吧.
<freeflying> iMadper`: 不用跟我说啊，我是cloud的拥趸，成天忽悠人用云
<iMadper`> freeflying: 不是, 我是想问那个的价格, 跟vps比, 不算贵吧?
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 你是说给那个加patched 这个tag？
<freeflying> iMadper`: 这年头规模到不了成百上千，自己搞服务器托管都是不明智的
<freeflying> iMadper`: 不贵啊，关键是SLA, ec2能保证我的业务
<freeflying> vps咋整
<iMadper`> freeflying: 恩, 你的业务.... 果然是侯总...
<freeflying> iMadper`: I'm cloud evangelist
<iMadper`> freeflying: 贵公司的云是自己的服务器?
<freeflying> iMadper`: 我们的iaas不对外提供服务
<iMadper`> freeflying: ubuntu one...
<iMadper`> freeflying: 云存储.
<freeflying> iMadper`: 我们这个最早也是跑在ec2上的
<iMadper`> freeflying: 恩, aws确实做的好.
<freeflying> iMadper`: 赶紧去刷锤子rom
<iMadper`> freeflying: 什么东西?
<gebjgd> 没人了?
<gebjgd> 日的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan knownbad 贱猫呢?
<knownbad> Don't know.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 昨天贱猫来了  我们喊你半天 你都没反应
 * kenifanying 本科快毕业了，想用python做个简单的毕设，各位有什么推荐的？
<knownbad> 今早睡了晚些。老婆早上要求爱爱。
<knownbad> 反正也不知道贱猫近来在干什么。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 擦.....
<gebjgd> knownbad: 爱什么爱  反正你都没治好
<knownbad> 老婆说想生个我只好多少努力配合些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你治好了么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 医生说你没有问题?
<knownbad> 终于体会到被利用肉体的感觉了。
<knownbad> 治啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不行的话 你要说啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的不育症
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们可以帮忙
<gebjgd> knownbad: ofan和 fivesheep 都可以无私的帮助你的
<knownbad> 真感谢兄弟们的无私。
 * kenifanying 各位，帮忙想想有什么简单的可以拿来应付毕设的python项目啊。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 客气啥  都是兄弟么  肥水不流外人田
<knownbad> 你女儿肯定也是大家的努力成果吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没  我女儿全是我一人之力
<knownbad> 没关系，我们心知肚明。
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 做个敏感词系统
<knownbad> 你说是你的成果就是吧。  兄弟们不计较的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别废话了  你不育是众所周知的
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 想个实际的吧。。。做这个估计到时候毕不了业。。。
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 贪官自动发现系统?
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 表哥识别系统?
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 我国援助非洲朝鲜统计系统?
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 这些都是好题目啊
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 做这些要小心哪天被请去喝茶了
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 兲朝智能翻墙系统?
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 跨平台 自动识别网络路由?
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 最后一个算靠谱点了。。。
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 我还是比较倾向于 兲朝物价涨幅统计系统
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 自动从网络抓取数据  算出结果
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 推荐下看哪方面的资料，我比较菜
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 不会python
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 其它语言也类似嘛
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 就会c/c++ java
<qwe123> topic
<edrunz> 好困
<feiyin> 没人聊么 ？
<feiyin> ／join #freebsd-zh
<dk_2013> 沒錯。就是死亡騎士
<dk_2013> ／join #freebsd-zh
<saimazoon>  /j #freebsd-zh
<saimazoon> ops
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep> knownbad: 看来你要依靠蓝色药丸啊
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-28
<Simon1999> 各位早
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 酷帕兄早。
<imtxc> roylez: 席席早。
<imtxc> iOpera: 拜神～
<imtxc> ^}^: 这是谁早啊
<iOpera> imtxc: 右脸是妹子。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 这儿是不是大部分都是搞维护的？很少有开发人员？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你变象声词了。
<iOpera> tryit: ub的开发? 应该有#ubuntu-dev
<tryit> iOpera, linux的开发……
<iOpera> tryit: 自己开发。有人气了，就可以进源。自己加油吧。
<iOpera> gfrog: 看twitter
<gfrog> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> 你也是象声词
<knownbad> fivesheep: 怎么你也想要伟哥？
<onlylove> 啥，一进来就发现五羊要吃药？
<iOpera> 五羊制药厂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 鸡袜袜
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 我在小鸟上，帮你反击了的。
<pity> 请教个问题，awk '$2~"string" {print $0}' file 这个 string 可以用变量导入吗？
<pity> 我用 a="string" 然后再执行那条命令似乎没有成功把 $a 变量导入，可能是 awk 把 $a 当成某列了
<iOpera> awk差不多就是c。
<iOpera> 酷胖居然不做声
<pity> iOpera: 神说怎么导入那个变量？
<iOpera> awk的。多年前就忘记了。
<pity> iOpera: ....
<iOpera> 酷胖居然还是不做声
<iOpera> pity: 估计是BEGIN里面赋值。
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • chmod 755 file 之后为什么其他用户的权限只有可执行呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416706 chmod 755 file 之后为什么其他用户的权限只有可执行呢？应该是可读和可执行才对啊？是不是还有别的规则限制？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jizai888 — 2013-03-28 9:23
<pity> iOpera: 谢谢，刚开始用 awk，BEGIN 还没用过，我找下
<MeaCulpa> 忙
<cherrot> iOpera, 早
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk -vVAR='String' '{print VAR}' file
<iOpera> cherrot: 有好玩的没
<MeaCulpa> pity: 也可以用shell 展开， awk "{print"$VAR"}" file # 蛋疼
<cherrot> iOpera, 木有。。。忙得要死。。。
<iOpera> 咋都忙
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你这样说明。我都看不懂。你要抄 pity的改嘛
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...
<MeaCulpa> 没仔细看~
<MeaCulpa>   awk -vPATTERN='MY_PATERN' '$2 ~ /PATTERN/ {print $0}' file
<iOpera> 为啥用参数代入
<MeaCulpa> sorry 措了，没有//
<MeaCulpa>   awk -vPATTERN='MY_PATERN' '$2 ~ PATTERN {print $0}' file
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 他不是问要代参数么
<pity> iOpera: MeaCulpa 有效了
<iOpera> 不是有BEGIN段可以嘛
<iOpera> 标准些吧？
<pity> 第一条命令就可以用了
<pity> 后面的等下我再试试
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 最标准的，的确是在BEGIN的时候做初始化
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 但是那个正则匹配的东西一定是在第一行就被取值的，所以无所谓了
<iOpera> 18m的忽悠。头天还在挑别人的细节。 lol
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 嘿嘿，严以待人，宽以律己
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 谁让蛋蛋Play Pussy
<iOpera> nnnd 太高了
<iOpera> lol
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 使用libreoffice制作行政公文的奇技淫巧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416707 记得有一段时间某国的政府换用开源办公系统openoffice系列后由于什么功能达不到要求，而又全部改用微软的办公系统。事实上制作公文使用libreoffce一样可以达到很不错的效 …
<pity> 再请教个问题，shell 的 case 语句能循环吗？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让ubuntu下不显示windows的分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416709 电脑装的双系统，想在ubuntu下把C盘隐藏起来，因为怕别人玩的时候操作失误删除重要文件。之前用过linuxmint14，这个系统有这个功能，直接右键就有隐藏分区的选项，ubuntu没有，但又没有好的办 …
<MeaCulpa> pity: 什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> pity: case放进循环里？当然可以
<iOpera> pity: man bash吧。看while until等
<pity> MeaCulpa: case A) ... ;; B) ... ;; *) ...;; esac 判断是 A 执行一段代码，是 B 执行另段代码，非 A B 时让重新输入条件
<pity> iOpera: 嗯，临时抱佛脚了，之前看过全忘啦
<iOpera> 你这是设置标志位的事情。比如ok=1。在 *）里面设置ok=0。前面while ok; do xxxx
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: man bash弱暴了，http://book.douban.com/subject/1858963/
<iOpera> 看书？打死不看。lol
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> 我只是找到了我以前写的一句书评，lol
<iOpera> 看到了。你真奇葩。就你一条评论。
<iOpera> 居然还是愤青类的。lol
<MeaCulpa> lol
<pity> iOpera: 谢谢，我看看
<MeaCulpa> 话说man bash和abs真的很乱
<MeaCulpa> 也许是我资质平平
<onlylove> us dollar……太贵
<iOpera> abs是实例，应该好的。只是我也没看。虽然推荐帖子是我发的。
<onlylove> 看看oreilly的 那本紫色的乌龟书就好
<iOpera> 书虫子。
<onlylove> abs看起来确实有点混乱
<onlylove> 最主要abs不知道有没有纸质书卖
<onlylove> 不过oreilly那书和abs差不多
<iOpera> 书 虫 子
<iOpera> onlylove: 看到没
<yunfan> 62;9;c书虫在哪？
<yunfan> abs怕是没有纸张书了吧
<iOpera> yunfan: 你啥客户端。。。
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/10Ziq.gif
<yunfan> iOpera: weechat-curses
 * MeaCulpa 把这张图看了，shell就有所成了 http://i.imm.io/10Ziq.gif
<iOpera> 破客户端嘛
 * MeaCulpa 至今还要不时的看
<yunfan> 还好啊
<iOpera> 书 虫 子
<iOpera> 书 虫 子
<yunfan> 那个 62; 貌似是管道出问题以后露到里面去的
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • vim sshd 是什么意思? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416710 Quote: 1.首先要安装openSSH, Ubuntu缺省没有安装SSH Server，使用以下命令安装： sudo apt-get install openssh-server 2.本地的设置完毕之后，到http://www.cjb.net/cgi-bin/shell.cgi?action=signup 注 册一个免费的ssh的帐号，填上你的 …
<iOpera> 都看不到彩色？啥破客户端嘛。
<yunfan> 怎么看不到？？
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/251906
<onlylove> iOpera: 看到了
<iMadper> iOpera: 啥破客户端, 还会看到彩色?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你那图哪里搞来的
<onlylove> iOpera: 神有神的乐趣，书虫有书虫的乐趣
<yunfan> 依依的客户端 自然不同凡响
<gfrog> iOpera: 神乃又调皮
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<iOpera> nnnd irc本来都应该支持彩色。。。还有看不到彩色的？
<cfy> iOpera: 咱开始用vi按键绑定了
<cfy> 嗯嗯
<iOpera> cfy: ctrl-d ctrl-d 删除一行？
<onlylove> 主要是他们用的黑白显示器
<cfy> iOpera: dd啊
<cfy> C-d C-d是啥?
<cfy> C-d C-d到行首?
<iOpera> cfy: emacs+vim的合体热键嘛。
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> 真转vim了？
<cfy> iOpera: ...
<yunfan> cfy: 你在用 evil?
<cfy> yunfan: evil装不上,懒得去调试
<cfy> yunfan: sublime text2
<iOpera> 不是说emacs的，都是吃了秤坨的嘛。
<onlylove> http://tech.163.com/13/0328/02/8R17OBP1000915BF.html
<iOpera> 搞华丽的sublime?
<cfy> iOpera: 也好用
<yunfan> cfy: 你这不是扯淡是什么 我都直接用evil了
<jusss> 牛蛋蛋，哪里去了
<yunfan> 居然推脱说装不上
<cfy> yunfan: 24.3?
<jusss> hamo也没在
<yunfan> 不不喜欢就不喜欢嘛  不诚实可不好
<iOpera> 没换编辑器的爱好。 cfy
<cfy> could not build evil
<cfy> yunfan: 又试了次,再说我又不编辑lisp,emacs没优势
<cfy> iOpera: 有vi按键绑定,好用的功能,什么编辑器都一样
<iOpera> 如果是java的，哪算了
<yunfan> build个p啊 我就是按他们网站说的 把代码下载下来 放到 emacs的目录里 然后配置里引用下就可以了
<piggybox> 什么是java的？
<cfy> yunfan: 啥版本的emacs?
<yunfan> cfy: 我告不清 仓库里的
<iMadper> 24.3.1
<iMadper> yunfan: M-x emacs-version
<yunfan> 24.2.1
<zw> hi
<kk> zw, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<yunfan> iMadper: 怎么退出来?
<iMadper> yunfan: 退出什么?
<zw> kk: who are you
<yunfan> iMadper: 退出emacs os啊
<yunfan> quit不能 额
<iMadper> yunfan: C-x C-c
<cfy> .......
<cfy> 搞笑吧............
<cfy> emacs24.3又不是bug修复的版本
<cfy> 装不上很正常嘛
<cfy> emacs在编辑器上有啥好?
<iMadper> emacs24.3是bug引入的版本. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 我之前按了 m-x 再按C-x却没提示 这一点做得不好 其他的按键都会miss匹配以后消失提示
<iMadper> yunfan: 因为, M-x C-x 之后还能接按键. 为啥要miss匹配? 
<yunfan> iMadper: 原来如此 但是他也没有把我新按的 C-x给显示出来 我还以为卡住了
<cfy> 卡住了....怎么会卡住.....
<iMadper> yunfan: 你试试看, M-x C-x h
<iMadper> yunfan: 是不是有效果?~
<yunfan> 怎么不会卡住呢 单线程嘛
<cfy> ........
<cfy> 谁说单线程就一定要卡住了
<cfy> 非阻塞
<yunfan> 我说有可能
<yunfan> 逻辑真有问题
<yunfan> 我在人人上看到有个截图说“WQNMLGB”除了“我去年买了个表”还有好多说法，比如“我劝你们撸管吧”、“我求你迷恋哥吧”、“我气你妹隆G杯”等等。然后有个人默默地回复说.........“温去年灭了个薄”......
<yunfan> 林语堂好像曰过 中国人的逻辑真的是有问题的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39011/ruby-off-rails?p=1#comments
<onlylove> kk咋不干活了，t掉
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助求助， 浏览器类一段文字显示两种字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416713 弱弱地问句，这是哪儿出了问题呢？ 桌面环境: KDE 统计信息: 发表于 由 Languis — 2013-03-28 10:40 
 * cherrot javascript 也是单线程的。。。
 * iMadper 我的大脑也是单线程的...
 * iMadper 哦, 单task的. 
 * iMadper 好在能切换.
<yunfan> 大脑的线程切换 容易丢context 呵呵
<iOpera> iMadper: 你在xo的时候，警察进来了。你能切换任务不。
<iMadper> iOpera: 大脑的任务那个时候肯定已经切换了. 
<iOpera> 如何触发的呢
<iMadper> iOpera: 想的绝对不是xo, 而是怎么对付警察了.
<iMadper> iOpera: 哦哦哦哦, 调度问题, 这个太难了.
<yunfan> 大脑的存储有问题 切回来的时候 发现上下文不知道去哪里了 栈里的东西也丢了 额
<iOpera> 你没进程管理机制嘛。所以估计切换不过来
<yunfan> 我的context都射出去了
<iMadper> yunfan: launch(*current)
<imtxc> yunfan: iMadper iOpera 乃们在研究神马
<imtxc> yunfan: 玩emacs了？
<iMadper> imtxc: yunfan 想要发射你.
 * imtxc 射 iMadper 到外星
<yunfan> who care
<yunfan> imtxc: 你在红冒？
<imtxc> yunfan: ...我不在
<iMadper> yunfan: 在rh的, ip会是redhat的nat
<imtxc> yunfan: iMadper 恩，他们很gaoji
<iMadper> 类似这个:   qiao is Qiao Zhao (qiao@nat/redhat/x-ojimbktaaufljjfd) 
<cfy> .....
<qiao> iMadper:  ...
<iMadper> qiao: 早. 
<iMadper> qiao: 饿了...
<qiao> iMadper: 你刚起。。？
<iMadper> qiao: 没有呀, 九点多起来的
<gfrog> iOpera: cfy 某些readline的keybind在vim仍然有效，例如ctrl+u
<qiao> iMadper: 这两天好闲 。。
<iMadper> 白拿钱, 多好. qiao 
<qiao> iMadper: 呃 。。但是在头疼毕设。。
<cfy> gfrog: ....................
<iMadper> ...
<cfy> gfrog: readline就不用vi比较好吧,还是输入多我觉得
<iOpera> 巧？妹子？
<gfrog> cfy: 咋？
<iMadper> iOpera: 神, 你想多了...
<cfy> gfrog: emacs按键绑定吧..
<iOpera> 噶嘛，你突然来一句。喝高了？
<gfrog> iOpera: 发烧了。
<iOpera> iMadper: 难道你不允许她是妹子？
<iMadper> iOpera: 我没这么说呀
<iOpera> 这样的nick，常规来说。。是妹子嘛
<iOpera> cfy: 你几时过去？
<cfy> iOpera: 北京?
<cfy> iOpera: 4月上旬
<iOpera> 记得帮我看看噶嘛，是不是很奇葩。写一篇观后感。
<cfy> iOpera: 嘎嘛是谁?
<iOpera> 。噶嘛嘛。嘎嘎。呱呱的
<cfy> ...
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ctrl+e快捷键无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416714 使用xkb将alt与ctrl键互换后，在emacs或其它地方都无法使用ctrl＋e做快捷键。开始以为是设置问题，后来用xkb还原原有键映射后，仍然无法使用ctrl+e。。 有高手能提供点解决办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiufen …
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你在哪?
<iOpera> kk: 破kk，居然用白字。。。 nnnnd
<iOpera> http://v.163.com/zixun/V8GAM8GTF/V8Q44VQB4.html#from=zixunplay_recommended_1
<gfrog> iOpera: ...
<yunfan> 蛮妹子
<iMadper> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/7019989ejw1e35837w8jaj.jpg
<iMadper> roylez: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/7019989ejw1e35837w8jaj.jpg
<iMadper> iOpera: ^^
<iOpera> iMadper: 你又不是那里的。
<iMadper> iOpera:  你可以去.
<iMadper> iOpera: 我对苍井空无爱.
<iOpera> 去。。。。
<iMadper> iOpera: 我只是觉得那个公司听不错.
<iOpera> 闷骚的公司，多了
<yunfan> 春天
<cherrot> iMadper, 没收到邮件  不过今天bbs上看到有人吐槽了
<iMadper> cherrot: check msg
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1514308-1-2.html
<onlylove> 神文章
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ? 神在哪里
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 卡饭转的，觉得很神……像跳大神的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是扯淡的，违法乱纪的事情有啥好吹的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我要是在路边一轮组合拳把要饭的打一顿，难道还来膜拜我
<MeaCulpa> 大的漂亮动作优雅？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以在研究是不是找人跟踪下这个传说中的hacker
<MeaCulpa> 其实西方在渲染我国黑客的时候，渲染的是我们的文化
<MeaCulpa> 在baidu一搜，都是这些，外人就觉得国人喜欢搞这套，但是水平不行，应为这些黑客网站唯一的本是就是钓鱼
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 今天升级后变成EDUBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416717 13.04今天升级后变成EDUBUNTU，和ubuntu有什麽区别吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luanqh — 2013-03-28 3:39 
<yunfan> 用google来在amazon s3上找东西还真不错啊
<onlylove> KK的这白字怎么回事啊
<onlylove> 踢掉
<iOpera> 恩。傻傻的bot。居然不避开黑白2色。
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵
<iOpera> 远景中的三艘也是互相腾讯的... tecent也变动词了。。。
<slucx> 北京嵌入式行业行情如何？需要会啥样的技术？求指点啊
 * slucx 真心求啊
<airead> 对于嵌入式这三个字，我一直没搞太清楚
<yunfan> 如今的嵌入式跟以前的dos编程差不多了 都写c了 偶尔用点硬件相关的tricks和汇编
<MeaCulpa> 貌似码C的10有8,9是干嵌入式
<MeaCulpa> 码C的和拿Linux当编译平台的， 好多嵌入式的哥们儿
<slucx> 日子没法过了啊
<hamo> freeflying: 求改topic啊
<yunfan> 那就别过
<MeaCulpa> hamo Yang Bai杀意思
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你可以人肉hamo
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> 我靠……本尊居然在
 * foob-cn *****
 * foob ***
<cfy> ........
<cfy> .
<cfy> .
<cfy> .
<cfy> .
<cfy> .
<kk> cfy: .. ..
<iMadper> hamo: ....
<hamo> iMadper: 色象早
<yunfan> 。 。。  。   。。。。  。。。   。。。。   。。 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 是 hamo本名.
<iMadper> hamo: 色蛤蟆早. 
<yunfan> cfy: 你在huffman code?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: o...
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: After a year developing, designing and testing, I'm happy to announce that Insync 1.0 has arrived. You probably thought the day would never come :) 为什么这样说？最后一句？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 索尼P27笔记本GMA500显卡问题求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416722 我用的是索尼的上网本，处理器是灵动z530，集成显卡GMA500,目前没有安装驱动的情况下，显示正常，可以达到本本的最高分辨率，但是看在线视频比较卡，操作系统是LUUNTU最新的版本， …
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我怎么知道？ 
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: “你很可能觉得这一天永不会到来”
<iOpera> 我以为是英文鬼子的某奇葩说法。。。
<MeaCulpa> 没觉得...
<iOpera> 隐含的谦虚？
<MeaCulpa> 不是阿
<MeaCulpa> 没别的意思
<iOpera> 那就是这家伙蛋疼罗。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 白人思维没那么复杂
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 不是...不明白你在想啥...
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你为啥老要想言外之意呢...这是中国人思维方式
<iOpera> 以为是少套话之类的
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君你肥来落
<gfrog> hamo: ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<iOpera> 当然要想。你是鬼子的神经了。可以不想。 MeaCulpa lol
<root____2> hi
<kk> root____2, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<root____2> who are you ?
<root____2> rot?
<root____2> bot ?
<microcai> http://microcai.org/2013/03/28/boost-base64.html
<microcai> kk 呢？
<iOpera> 哈蜊油的堂客在厨房里忙碌，准备清蒸排骨，小哈蜊油在聚精会神地拼他的四驱车。哈蜊油边看报纸边关照夫人：“堂客哎，放点子'老干妈'放哒排骨上啰，上次娘老子搞哒蛮好呷的”。“么家伙”？小哈蜊油一下子蹿出来：“老蛤蟆(GaMa)？老师讲蛤蟆是益虫呢”！哈蜊油笑倒。
<adam8157> iOpera: momo
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<hamo> adam8157: momo
<adam8157> gfrog: 早啊
<hamo> roylez: momo
<adam8157> hamo: 我擦
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> hamo: 壕
<iOpera> 蛋蛋，今天你被人嘲笑了。
<iOpera> gfrog: 看懂上面的没。
<yunfan> iOpera: 老干妈昨天老外爆料 在国外很贵的哦 
<yunfan> 好像是20刀还是10刀一瓶
<iOpera> 这也贵？
<gfrog> iOpera: 哈？
<adam8157> 最近还有什么可以海淘的呢? 有两个单 可以合箱进来
<yunfan> 20刀还不贵么 你要考虑国外的其他吃的价格啊 
<iOpera> gfrog: 没看？。。。
<yunfan> 不能跟我们国内比数字
<iOpera> yunfan: 那你不如和中东比猪肉价格。
<iOpera> gfrog: 哈蜊油的堂客在厨房里忙碌，准备清蒸排骨，小哈蜊油在聚精会神地拼他的四驱车。哈蜊油边看报纸边关照夫人：“堂客哎，放点子'老干妈'放哒排骨上啰，上次娘老子搞哒蛮好呷的”。“么家伙”？小哈蜊油一下子蹿出来：“老蛤蟆(GaMa)？老师讲蛤蟆是益虫呢”！哈蜊油笑倒。
<yunfan> iOpera: 中东 猪肉  额
<iOpera> 120一斤
<iOpera> 剁啦。
<kenifanying> #django
<gfrog> adam8157: 帮我带件marmot回来吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥子
<gfrog> adam8157: 锤子
<adam8157> gfrog: ?
<iOpera> gfrog: hamo http://www.newsmth.net/pc/pccon.php?id=5307&nid=126386
<yunfan> iMadper: c-x c-c 都是左边的 你是用一只手搞定 还是两只手？
<yunfan> 或者 其实他可以右边的C
<cfy> 左手按住ctr
<cfy> 左手按住ctrl,右手c和x
<cfy> 厉害吧,还不用离开主键盘区
<yunfan> cfy: 原来你是这样 那手的动作这么大
<yunfan> 扯淡吧 怎么没离开
<cfy> yunfan: 右手不用移动呢,光手指就能碰到
<cfy> 嘻嘻
<cfy> 厉害吧
<yunfan> cfy: 那你手长 我正琢磨是要用左手的大拇指按c 还是小拇指按
<cfy> :D
<cfy> 厉害吧
<adam8157> hamo: 中午吃啥
<yunfan> 用大拇指看起来别扭但习惯 用小拇指看起来流畅 但是我小拇指有指甲 按起来不方便
<yunfan> cfy: 你这货就是王垠之流 捧就捧上天 贬就贬入泥 一点都不理性
<cfy> ......
<yunfan> 过不久肯定要传出你贬低subtime的消息的
<sunxb> 大家好！
<sunxb> 有基友在吗？
<kk> sunxb, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<sunxb> 出来亲一口，
<sunxb> 你好，卡卡，
<sunxb> 听说这是一个搞基群，
<sunxb> 真的吗？
<sunxb> 我杀群了？
<yunfan> 好个毛 有啥好的
<sunxb> 云帆，你哪个零件坏了？
<sunxb> 多久没有大修了？
<sunxb> 再次杀群
<yunfan> 我脑子坏了  
<yunfan> 如果牡蛎可以任意生长 为何海底不会变成一大快呢
<sunxb> 知道坏了就行，记得吃江中牌健胃消食片
<yunfan> iOpera: MeaCulpa 经常用mail么?
<IsoaSFlus> 中文好~
<IsoaSFlus> 错了
<IsoaSFlus> 是中午好…
<sunxb> 中文和中午都好！
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> ~
<sunxb> Ubuntu支持汉语吗？
<sunxb> 最近装了一下gnome3.6，不支持汉语的说
<IsoaSFlus> 支持
<IsoaSFlus> 不支持的话就没有ubuntu-cn了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: gmail
<sunxb> gnome3.6不支持了
<sunxb> 。。。。
<cherrot> sunxb, 难道我一直用的是火星文？
<IsoaSFlus> …
<sunxb> 你在用gnome3.6？
<stlxv> 大家好
<kk> stlxv, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<IsoaSFlus> 你好
<stlxv> kk好，isoasglus好
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么kk不理我…
<sunxb> 他有新基友了
<IsoaSFlus> 算了…准备下午的语文考试去了…
<sunxb> 啊？小盆友也来搞基？
<sunxb> 几周岁啊？
<yunfan> xx
<iMadper> yunfan: 都用左手.
<iMadper> yunfan: 刚去吃饭了....
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 难道你不搞运维了?
<yunfan> iMadper: 那你是用哪个拇指按C哪个拇指按x和c
<iMadper> yunfan: 小拇指Ctrl  食指x 食指c
<yunfan> iMadper: 咱们可以约定下notation 左手用l 右手用r 从大拇指往小拇指数 左手大拇指是 l1 左手小拇指是l5
<iMadper> yunfan: :-)
<yunfan> l5->C l2->x->c
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你看 这种方法多方便
<iMadper> 恩.
<yunfan> iMadper: 我的l5太短  要按C的话 比较麻烦了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你以前不是管过服务器？
<IsoaSFlus> …
<freeayu__> javascript也能做服务器端，怎么直到前两年NODEJS火了，才开始流行做服务端？
<iMadper> yunfan: 不过用掌来压ctrl, 更悲剧. C-z 就没法按了
<palomino|working> 我就用掌压ctrl
<yunfan> iMadper: 我以前就是掌压的 打cs的时候
<airead> palomino|working, ＋1
<palomino|working> ctrl-z无压力
<IsoaSFlus> …
<iMadper> yunfan: 你是是C-z 掌压
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，以前
<iMadper> palomino|working: .... 
<yunfan> iMadper: 没 C-z没办法章压了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 算是吧，也不怎么管的
<airead> yunfan, 右手压
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 我碰到个挫事 用mail发邮件 结果老给我返回67错误 但是实际上却收到了 
<iMadper> palomino|working: 蹄子威武. C-z掌压无压力? 果然构造跟灵长类动物不同.  LOL~
<yunfan> airead: 咋不用嘴巴压？
<palomino|working> = =
<iMadper> yunfan: 就小拇指最好~
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，mail...我没怎么用过，用过一两次
<airead> 右手压ctl,左手按z，方便啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 有些人喜欢ctrl 干caps lock调换. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 你可以试试看. 
<palomino|working> 左手压ctrl,食指按z...
<iMadper> pal
<iMadper> palomino|working: 这个我真心做不到...
<palomino|working> 汗。。
<iMadper> yunfan: jyf, 你可以吗? ^^
<yunfan> palomino|working: 我一般是l1按Ctrl 然后l2按Z
<yunfan> 不过这样手就要离开键盘了 虽然感觉上很high
<palomino|working> 哦。。
<palomino|working> 这样也可以。。
<sunxb> 黑终端上的emacs有问题，谁会解决？
<palomino|working> 我好像偶尔也会这样。。
<sunxb> 右alt不工作
<iMadper> 黑终端是啥?
<yunfan> sunxb: 黑(终端上的emacs) 还是 (黑终端）上的emacs?
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> 如果是前者请找 cfy 
<palomino|working> LOL
<yunfan> 找他索要  emacs hater's book
<yunfan> 也可以找他代购subtime
<sunxb> 非X
<helsinki> 你們能體會Shift + Mod + C麼
<iMadper> iOpera: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15673577/how-to-performe-like-shell-to-show-the-lastest-input-when-press-up-key   
<iMadper> iOpera: 可有解?
 * MeaCulpa Emacser就差没对着它打飞机了
<yunfan> ubuntu 怎么查看一个文件是属于哪个包的?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 什么时候emacs能播放av, 就可以了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: av一直可以
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: aalib
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那个射不出来...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...你想象力不够丰富
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 这个。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 丫你不会弄个会员啥的，然后去搜点片子看看
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 片子我有很多. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 问题是, 用emacs播放, aalib, 效果不好吧.
<MeaCulpa> haha
<MeaCulpa> 别emacs了，X里mplayer吧
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. mplayer2我现在是.
<MeaCulpa> 不错
<palomino|working> 刚才试了一下用aalib放片，效果还挺有意思..
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: haha有意思吧
<palomino|working> :D
<yunfan> palomino|working: 感觉那个效果不如那些手工的对比度强 不过也许是我参数的问题
<icebook> topoc
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 13.04如何设置为不进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416725 正常安装的desktop版本，临时禁用X。如何设置不进入图像界面呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-03-28 14:07 
<icebook> 为什么你的字体那么白
<icebook> 看不清楚啊
<ggarlic> 换caca
<adam8157> gfrog: 你用啥子看pdf? 有些教材用kindle看很累  cc ggarlic 
<gfrog> adam8157: ipad
<gfrog> adam8157: kindle只适合拿来看小说
<gfrog> adam8157: 收个ipad吧骚年。
<adam8157> gfrog: 多少钱?
<gfrog> adam8157: 乞丐版3k不到啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 擦 这么贵
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，你个大土豪还在乎这几个毛儿钱儿
 * adam8157 讨厌apple的封闭
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷的亲妈都不认识了
<gfrog> adam8157: 您妈贵姓？
<adam8157> gfrog: 吐血
<iOpera> iMadper: 是你的问题？
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 侬有平板么
<iOpera> adam8157: 问一个问题。
<adam8157> iOpera: .
<iOpera> 为毛你老用侬，噶嘛老用乃。
<imtxc> iMadper: hifi 812 这货怎么样
<adam8157> iOpera: 恁说啥
<hamo> adam8157: 木，kindle不算
<iOpera> gfrog: 你出来和蛋蛋说。他不明白。
<imtxc> adam8157: nook 吧骚年
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog ggarlic amazon什么时候再出个新版的dx啊!!
<imtxc> hamo: 膜拜，看见weibo上你跟大神的合影了
<adam8157> imtxc: qie
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃说啥？
<adam8157> iOpera: 恁说啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 比kindle gaoji多了
<iOpera> adam8157: 看到没
<hamo> imtxc: ...
<iOpera> 还不明白？
<hamo> imtxc: 大神？你说mark?
<imtxc> hamo: 恩啊
<adam8157> iOpera: 我现在在说"恁" 你还不明白?
<gfrog> adam8157: dx也2000来块
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃还是太有钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以有新版就一定出了touch换新dx
<iOpera> 侬乃侬乃 乃侬乃侬
<imtxc> iMadper: 厂家给我换了个新的 aune T1 现在是全新的，出了。
 * gfrog 见到那么大个儿的dx我当即就没想法了。
<iOpera> 草。。。蛋蛋说的啥话嘛
<adam8157> iOpera: 恁恁恁
<iOpera> @@@
<adam8157> iOpera: you you you
<imtxc> hamo: 第一次看到 hamo 照片，很可耐哦
<iOpera> 土鳖话
<adam8157> iOpera: thy thy thy
<gfrog> imtxc: 黑猫儿竟然有微薄？
<imtxc> gfrog: 有啊，还晒照片来着
<gfrog> imtxc: 发来看看？
<adam8157> iOpera: thou thou thou
 * gfrog 黑毛儿神马的最会卖萌了。
<iOpera> imtxc: 给地址
<iOpera> adam8157: ... 疯了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃真心没救儿了，dx跟ipad看pdf完全俩体验啊。
<imtxc> gfrog: iOpera 土先生肥圆闲二
<imtxc> iOpera: gfrog http://weibo.com/hamo
<imtxc> hoho
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就等新版nexus 10 嗯嗯
 * hamo ...
 * pity 为什么 bash xxx.sh 在本地执行没问题，但 wget -q 1.1.1.1/xxx.sh -O - | bash 执行就不会等待键盘输入呢？
<iOpera> 狮子座？
 * hamo 乃门！！！！
<pity> xxx.sh 里有 read 语句，读取键盘输入
<iOpera> imtxc: 那鸟？
 * hamo 乃们太坏啦！！！
<imtxc> iOpera: 恩？
<imtxc> iOpera: 左二
<iOpera> 没登录，居然不能看
<iOpera> 贴图吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有goodreader的渣货
<iOpera> http://qing.weibo.com/hamo
<gfrog> adam8157: 用goodreader写写画画记笔记最舒坦了。
<iOpera> 肥蛤蟆
<imtxc> iOpera: http://imagebin.org/251922 左二就是hamo本人
<iOpera> 。。这烤鸡啊
<hamo> iOpera: 胖神
<adam8157> imtxc: 不要在public地方泄漏别人的照片啊, 恁这样不对
<iOpera> imtxc: 贴错了吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 果然是土肥圆
<imtxc> adam8157: ....
 * hamo 乃乃们！！！
<icebook> 我竟然手贱的点了
<imtxc> .....
<iOpera> gfrog: ? 
<imtxc> adam8157: you you you 
<adam8157> imtxc: thou thou thou
 * imtxc ...
 * gfrog 呦呦呦，切克闹
<iOpera> 这都疯了。。。
 * pity 这都疯了……
<iOpera> imtxc: 贴图
<hamo> imtxc: 微薄图片可以直接访问地址的
<hamo> imtxc: 不用转
<iOpera> hamo: 屁。主页都要登录才看到。
<hamo> iOpera: 如果你有地址，你就可以看图片的
<imtxc> hamo: 自己去发，我不能害别人～
<iOpera> 那你老实的给出来
<iOpera> msg
<hamo> iOpera: 多掳上好多图片都这么来的
<iOpera> 没见蛋蛋地位的提高，都是因为我表扬他的照片嘛。
<iOpera> 让我表扬下你。
<gfrog> imtxc: 快把黑毛儿的图儿贴多撸上。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 利好消息：Ubuntu下也可以便利地使用QQ了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416727 在浏览网页时无意中发现Chrome有款很好的QQ扩展，名为：Dualx，大家可以在chrome应用商店搜索下载。 作者主页：http://sneezry.com/post/2013/02/%E6%8A%8AQQ%E8%AF%B7%E5%9B%9EChrome 给力,希望作者越做越好!  …
<iOpera> 这破bot
<iOpera> 估计是颜色值，一直减小到0.
<adam8157> hamo: pm我看看?
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 合影
<iOpera> 精神象乳汁一样是可以养育的，智慧便是一只乳房。 这谁啊。nnnnd
<yunfan> fuck sendmail again and again
<young001> ubuntu一直停留在登录界面，输入正确的密码也一样，怎么办？
<iOpera> 马哥左边的尖脑袋啊。 hamo 你居然合影，连头发都不修正下。
<iOpera> 肥尖蛤蟆
<adam8157> iOpera: 求真相
<iOpera> young001: 换一个帐号试试
<young001> iOpera, 换了没用
<yunfan> young001: 和我的arm chromebook的一样
<iOpera> adam8157: 你没微薄帐号？
<adam8157> iOpera: hell no
<yunfan> 多半是该死的lightdm配置出错了 
<adam8157> iOpera: pm
<iOpera> young001: 界面也不切换？
<young001> yunfan, 我用gdm也一样
<young001> 恩
<yunfan> young001: 用startx44
<iOpera> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/251923
<young001> 我现在默认是gdm，如果先把gdm停了，然后用startx是可以进入的
<adam8157> iOpera: 你别public啊...
 * adam8157 震惊了, Mark比hamo高这么多
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 高级黑
<pity> adam8157: ....
<mk3548208> young001: 你换个登录管理器试试看
<young001> mk3548208, 我换了，每个都不能登录
<iOpera> 我就喜欢public。 lol
<mk3548208> young001: xdm试过没？
<young001> 我现在默认是gdm，如果先把gdm停了，然后用startx是可以进入的，这是什么情况？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 创建新用户试试
<yunfan> young001: 当然要停gdm再startx了 你这个症状和我的一模一样
<yunfan> 那可以确定是unity的问题了
<young001> mk3548208, 我用wdm也一样
<iOpera> young001: 居然都gdm出来了。啥版本？ yunfan 你也这人品？
<yunfan> 不过我在tty下也能混 等着ppa的人发更新
<yunfan> iOpera: 反正是配置出问题了
<young001> 我用12.04，默认lightdm不行，人后我就尝试gdm了
<iOpera> 我一直更新。没见过登录问题
<iOpera> hamo: 还不错。长得不讨厌。只是不修蝙蝠。
<iOpera> 。。
<mk3548208> young001: 你可以换下linuxmint debian，ubuntu问题多
<young001> mk3548208, 没有换的冲动，想着把目前的问题解决了
<yunfan> iOpera: 大概你的unity没出问题而已
<iOpera> 你以为我就一台机器？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不是Ubuntu问题多，是Unity问题多
<yunfan> ubuntu号称不迁就geeker 不过也不能反过来折磨geeker呀
<mk3548208> young001: 我也没遇过这样的问题，ubuntu都不敢用了，换了linuxmint debian
<iOpera> 如果是unity问题，界面也会切换。
<yunfan> iOpera: 你肯定有一个集群
<iOpera> 没道理停在登录那里
<young001> 那我自己再试试吧
<iOpera> yunfan: 一边玩去
<yunfan> iOpera: sucker
<mk3548208> young001: 刚装好系统就停在那里？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu最多也就是提示内部出了什么问题，但是实际使用正常
<iOpera> unity只是compiz的一个插件。
<young001> 不是，用了好久了，昨天突然卡住，什么都动不了，然后就现在这样了
<iOpera> ？？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 换一个桌面吧，例如Xfce
<mk3548208> young001: 那也说不清楚了，这边帮不到你的话，你可以上ubuntu-tw,那里或许可以帮你
<young001> 好的
<yunfan> unity是陀狗屎 
<yunfan> 搞个桌面都搞不好 还用了各种加速
<mk3548208> young001: 不过你要挂着，因为tw貌似都很忙，不想这里谈天说地的
<iOpera> 。。连wm都不是。。你这胡扯的。
<hamo> adam8157: 滚！
<young001> 恩
<adam8157> hamo: 啥啊
<freeflying> hamo: 你要改啥
<iOpera> 你说蛤蟆矮。
<young001> 最可恶就是日志都看不出来
<yunfan> 对 没日志留下
<iOpera> young001: 去发帖，详细说明情况，看有人一样没
<yunfan> 蛤蟆整天蹲着 其实 adam8157 是误会了
<hamo> freeflying: topic里最后面那个阿
<young001> 恩
<freeflying> hamo: 后面啥
<adam8157> hamo: 赞
<gfrog> hamo: 乃是本channel吉祥物？
<ggarlic> adam8157: 我用实体书看教材.....
<iOpera> 杨白劳嘛。 hamo 你这名字？
<iOpera> lol
<yunfan> 改成 hamo is not BAIYANG 我会说么
<hamo> iOpera: 坏神
<hamo> freeflying: 后面把我的nick和一大堆删除了阿
<gfrog> hamo: 洋蛤嫫白
<iOpera> 居然改到topic了。啥时候
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<iOpera> gfrog: 
* freeflying changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<iOpera> hamo: 要ps下照片不。蛋蛋说你矮了。
<freeflying> hamo: 你得罪谁了啊
<yunfan> 杨白老蛤蟆
<gfrog> freeflying: -!- Topic set by happyaron [~aron@ubuntu/member/happyaron] [Tue Jan 29 17:21:33 2013]
<iOpera> 。。哈皮。。
<yunfan> 哈皮阿龙是阿蛋的 什么人?
<hamo> iOpera: 貌似是happyaron
<iOpera> yunfan: 别乱说。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴儿乃肿么都没有@ubuntu/member/的斗篷？
<iOpera> 哈皮是本irc的领导的男友。
<freeflying> gfrog: 晚上去看你的车子
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 还有乃跟乃。
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你的折叠啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 感冒呢，不接客。 -_-
<freeflying> 擦
<iOpera> 额。 gfrog 你真退哪折叠车？
<gfrog> freeflying: 真感冒着呢。
<freeflying> gfrog: 把车先给我骑吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 。。。 下周可以给你耍，不过我没擦，目前脏的要死。
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/231611.htm
<iOpera> freeflying: 我先订的车呢。
<yunfan> freeflying: 你要买车?
<yunfan> 我刚好想出车 离开帝都不想把车带回去了
<iOpera> gfrog: 先给我
<hamo> yunfan: 乃要走？
<yunfan> hamo: 你好聪明啊 
<freeflying> gfrog: 擦，我今天正好在这边啊，下周又要跑趟多麻烦啊
<iOpera> 港男下载70多万部A片被起诉
 * hamo 正在测试Unity在触屏下的效果，现在看，除了点小瑕疵外，完美...
<iOpera> hamo: 啥。多点？
<freeflying> yunfan: 你要送我辆？
<hamo> iOpera: yup
<hamo> iOpera: 三点四点
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助，如何配置终端是光标始终在终端中间部分显示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416729 现在喜欢边听歌边编程，歌词在桌面最下显示，终端都是半屏的或者最大化，所以几条指令之后歌词就会挡住终端输入，手动调整终端大小的话太烦；请问有没有什么 …
<iOpera> 啥机器上测试的
<iOpera> 高级啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 如果你送我点毛主席 可以考虑回赠你一辆车
 * iOpera 上次买了一个电阻屏。。没多点
<microcai> 70多万部A片
<iOpera> 来板子了。工作下。
<qiao> kk 现在还怎么白色字体啊。。
<yunfan> 700k x估计看到死
<hamo> yunfan: 精尽人亡
<yunfan> hamo: high to die 总比 bore to die好
<hamo> yunfan: 糕
<yunfan> hamo: 哪有你高 你蹲着都比阿蛋高
<slucx`> 记得 mv foo foo.bak有个方便的写法，不用重复写foo了,谁知道？
<cfy> slucx: mv foo{,.bak}
<slucx> cfy: 多谢了，少记了一个逗号
<cfy> slucx: you are welcome
<yunfan> alias cfy='adam8157'
<gebjgd> win8还是那么的矬
<imtxc> /quit
<yunfan> 我草
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助。。开机进入grub rescue http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416731 rt 输入ls之后，只有 (hd0) (hd1) 怎么回事啊，看不到具体的分区。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangyhn — 2013-03-28 7:19 
<iMadper> hhha
<gebjgd> @杜楠爆料: 【美国佬惊呼：中国人钱多人傻！】惊闻底特律房子跌成皮鞋价，一些中国人立即冲过去抄底，买了几百套。一位仁兄用4000美元一口气买了10套别墅。估计他现在已经哭了，自己不住又租不出去，每年交房产税3%，虽说皮鞋价买的，但政府按评估价征税，大概10万美元，每月还有房屋管理费，他被套了！@徐昕
<cherrot> iMadper, 
<iMadper> cherrot: 发货了. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 型号是TF15吗？
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 炸锅了 哈哈  
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> cherrot: 之前amazon特价 89刀, 这800块钱, 还叫亏本?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 买啥了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15
 * iMadper 开心了, 写程序去
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的个天天天
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<cherrot> iMadper, 吐槽的人多了 解决方式就人性化了
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么贵的，你还是用在电脑上？
<cherrot> iMadper, 估计是小虾米弄错了价格 想赶在领导发现前赶紧解决掉 不想事情严重了
<iMadper> cherrot: 之前说的是给我20块钱, 让我自己取消订单!
<iMadper> cherrot: 不了解. 
<imtxc> 。。。。。。 800 买到的？ iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 795.
<cherrot> iMadper, momo 菊花洗净吧
<iMadper> imtxc: amazon有一年黑五神价是89刀.
<iMadper> cherrot: sigh... 
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么实惠 八哥价格？
<iMadper> imtxc: 这800不算神价吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 神价都算不上, 别说bug价了
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> roylez: 扎西
<iMadper> dooloo好久没人打理了
<MeaCulpa> 0   [谁说接收新闻采访的时候不能唱歌了？姐唱给你听]
<MeaCulpa> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac603028
<MeaCulpa> 就这个一个新的了
<iOpera> gfrog:  http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=416724 配音的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 那你晚上来融科？
<gfrog> iOpera: 神，莫调皮。
<iOpera> gfrog: 下面有视频。配音
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 配置qmail发生的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416735 最近俺按照如下地址配置QMAIL http://www.lifewithqmail.org/LWQ-CN.html 但是发现一个问题，配置出来后supervise 脚本和rc脚本有部分都成了僵尸进程，系统超级慢，CPU和系统负载都很高，不知是什么问题？ 我也正在 …
<gebjgd> @冯兴元：江平：法院规定判决不许引用宪法  <--这是啥意思?
<mindcat> I just lost my Arch Linux yesterday
<mindcat> damn, I can't type chinese word in Ubuntu LiveCD
<mindcat> because I use GParted to resize my partition
<hamo> gebjgd: 宪法是个.txt，不是.exe
<microcai> 他就算是exe , 法院也没装 wine
<MeaCulpa> 我国有宪法法院么
<mindcat> so yep, I just doing other somethings in LiveCD and then, I accident terminated GParted YOOOOOO
<yunfan> 法院嘛 既然你想走法院解决 就走法院的规矩
<yunfan> 要不就别走法院解决
<gebjgd> 日前，河南新乡市凤泉区大块乡小块村东风造纸厂污水被引入麦田灌溉被曝光。在采访中，记者问小块村村民这样的麦子村民自己敢吃不敢吃。该村民坦诚说：“这样的麦子，我们都卖给你们了，我们不吃！”
<gebjgd> 老百姓别吃粮食了
<MeaCulpa> 我国的最高法院性质不是宪法法院吧，我国貌似没有专门机构维护宪法
<MeaCulpa> 宪政应该还没实行吧，现在是最高法院代为行使宪法法院职责，hmm这估计是关键字
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 理论上，人民代表大会可以修宪。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 实际上，没有专门负责违宪审查的机构。
<imtxc> iMadper: 蓝牙的？
<iMadper> ??
<imtxc> iMadper: 耳机啊
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么蓝牙?
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么耳机?
<iMadper> imtxc: 说什么呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 就你买的那个耳机 是蓝牙的么
<iMadper> 不似乎
<iMadper> 不是
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看网上说是蓝牙的。。
<iMadper> 哦, tf15, 你看错了吧
<imtxc> 两天前，因为我们工作人员的操作失误，有多位用户以低于成本的价格，买到了我们实际售价1299元的罗技TF15蓝牙耳机 iMadper 
<freeflying> gfrog: ok
<iMadper> 打错了吧
<freeflying> hamo: listen to yor ex-boss's speech
<gfrog> freeflying: 还真来啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: im in town
<hamo> freeflying: baidu campus?
<freeflying> hamo: no
<hamo> freeflying: where?
<freeflying> hamo: at hotel
<imtxc> iMadper: hifi960 这货怎么样，听说推力很足？
<iMadper> 不了解. 
<iMadper> 好久不研究耳机/播放器了. 
<imtxc> iMadper: ～
<iMadper> m1在家听, um1路上听. 我已经满足了
<freeflying> imtxc: 又烧啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你都烧车了
<freeflying> 没啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 那TF15多余了 求出手
<iMadper> imtxc: 1999出
<freeflying> im
<hamo> freeflying: what's the topic?
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。。
<hamo> freeflying: baidu cloud?
<freeflying> imtxc: 50rmb
<freeflying> 我收了
<freeflying> hamo: yep 
<imtxc> freeflying: 你那次最终买什么耳机了
<hamo> freeflying: I do not like it
<freeflying> plantronics 975
<freeflying> hamo: lol
<freeflying> hamo: i know why you quited
<hamo> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> iMadper: um1 骚红那个很好看的样子
<hamo> freeflying: a bad move
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的是透明的那个. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 不喜欢太骚.
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15蓝色我都很难接受
<freeflying> hamo: the smartest move
<imtxc> iMadper: 低调的嫂年啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用um1 听手机么
<freeflying> imtxc: deal?
<imtxc> freeflying: 我又没有你要的。。
<freeflying> imtxc: your earset
<imtxc> earset是啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 耳放？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助:为了装一个深度软件中心把ubuntu的软件中心弄废了,打不开,就是源的问题,如何解决啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416738 如题求助:为了装一个深度软件中心把ubuntu的软件中心弄废了,打不开,就是源的问题,如何解决啊QQ截图20130328162625.png 而且那个红色图标是说"检 …
<imtxc> freeflying: 那货坏了，这周末厂家给我换个新的，不过用了半年就坏了质量确实不怎么滴 
<gillbert> 问下 ubuntu下脑图工具那个好使
<imtxc> gillbert: 除了在线的，不就那两个么？
<gfrog> imtxc: 哪两个？
<jusss> hamo: 勇士
<gillbert> 我玩ubuntu不久，说说呗
<imtxc> gfrog: 忘了 xmind?还有个红颜色的图标的啥来着。。。。
<imtxc> gillbert: 用在线的吧～ 
<hamo> jusss: hi...
<jusss> hamo: 好长时间没见
<jusss> hamo: 你的好基友牛蛋蛋呢
<yunfan> roylez: MeaCulpa 给你们推荐一个好网站 http://t.cn/zThUchQ
<yunfan> kk咋不说话了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.10 如何开终端？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416741 新装了12.10，想问一下： 1、如何打开终端？以前的版本有个开始菜单的，现在不知道哪里去了。 2、如何监控系统的情况？资源占用，CPU使用等 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ti8er — 2013-03-28 17:13 
<roylez> yunfan: 渣
<roylez> yunfan: x-art.com完爆它
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ x-art.com)
<a-nerd> ..
<MeaCulpa> QQ都搞FaceBook应用...
<yunfan> roylez: x-art是x的吧
<jusss> roylez: 里面有你以前发的那张小黑露出来的照片
<imtxc> 擦  不小心点开了 x-art.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ x-art.com)
<imtxc> 手贱毁一生
<gebjgd> imtxc: 那才是好网站
<imtxc> ////
<a-nerd> 这巧劲……
<a-nerd> http://imagebin.org/251930
<iMadper> imtxc: um1没有mic
<imtxc> 再不点了
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦啊
<a-nerd> ……
<AndChat155769> 在这怎么注册昵称呢？
<huntxu> AndChat155769: /mag nickserv help
<huntxu> AndChat155769: /msg
<AndChat155769> 有教程的链接么 我没有基础不太明白 麻烦了
<iMadper> AndChat155769: 不用注册. 想用啥直接用就行. 
<iMadper> AndChat155769: /nick YourNickHere
<gillbert> 对某人是 say么
<AndChat155769> 好的
<iMadper> gillbert: 输入别人的名字 + : 就行了
<gillbert> iMadper: 哦，好的，谢谢
<iMadper> gillbert: :-)
<gillbert> 呵呵
<inode_lf> 有没有人给erc加了提示音的？
<iMadper> inode_lf: 没, 不过我加了notify-send
 * iMadper 讨厌提示音. 提示音音量不好调节. 有时候电影声音小, 调大一点儿, 就被提示音吓死了
<inode_lf> iMadper: 我想要个提示
<inode_lf> 因为有朋友给我发消息，我总也看不到
<iMadper> inode_lf: notify_send
<iMadper> inode_lf: 不行吗?
<inode_lf> iMadper: 求配置文件
<inode_lf> 急用
<iMadper> inode_lf: 我的只能在emacs 24里面用
<inode_lf> 我也是最新版了，别磨蹭了。帖配置
<iMadper> http://code.bulix.org/uyhpvs-83218
<iMadper> 正在给你复制, 谁磨蹭了?!
<iMadper> 有病? 不会好好说话?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04 无法识别全部内存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416743 我买的thinkpad X230. 今天刚装完ubuntu 12.10 64位和win7双系统。 进入win7可以发现可以识别全部2G内存。 但是ubuntu里面显示只有1G内存 统计信息: 发表于 由 grantcss — 2013-03-28 18:18 
<iMadper> 找到那一行不用花时间?!
<iMadper> inode_lf: !!!
<inode_lf> 别生气
<inode_lf> iMadper: 要不要什么插件之类的？
 * iMadper 笑傲江湖的结局太扯淡了...
<\rs> 應該是任我行莫名其妙暴斃吧
<astro> 就是 金庸看了也想死的那个？
<iMadper> \rs: 我说的是新版笑傲江湖.
<iMadper> \rs: 太扯淡了... 东方姑娘太可爱了...
<iMadper> astro: 恩, 就是那个. 东方不败太可爱了!!! 还会卖萌!!!!
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • QTextEdit怎么用html+css画单线边框的表格 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416745 正常用<table>画的表格边框都是双线的 即使用 Code: <table width="100%" border=1 cellspacing=0> 画的依然不是严格的单线 我在w3schools里找到一段用css的代码,效果很好,但是不知道为什么用在qt上就是不显示单线 …
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox和opera 菜单栏 标题栏等等都不显示字，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416746 系统状况： ubuntu12.04 lts acer 去年的本子， 问题细节 打开firefox网址栏不显示任何东西，也不能输入 只能选择浏览记录，但是记录上面也没有字 菜单栏 标题栏等等各种按钮 …
<debianer> 输入法有问题
<iMadper> 我擦.... 我lspci, 找不到我的声卡了....
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 你lspci能看到自己的声卡吗? 我的看不到了?!!!!
<icebook> 啦啦啦
<inode_lf> iMadper: 谢谢
<icebook_> 注册昵称之后 怎么登陆呢？
<roylez_> iMadper: 人渣就看不到...
<iMadper> roylez_: 坏席... 我有两个声卡...
<iMadper> roylez_: 只看的到一个...
<iMadper> roylez_: 真坑...
<abinez> 晚上好
<abinez> 各位
<iMadper> 早. 
<huntxu> roylez_: 渣渣
<huntxu> iMadper: 機票好貴，求贊助
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 我穷的叮当响, 穷学生一个.... 你不去找各种土豪赞助?
<suifeng> eexp: 要不要hdc邀请码
<suifeng> 为庆祝网站新开，即日起，网站所有大腕级别（含大碗）以上会员将会获得5个限时2周的邀请。 请谨慎使用邀请，所有新注册的会员必须接受网站的通用新人考核条例！enjoy... 
<roylez_> huntxu: 基渣
<a-nerd> 恩 我这儿也还有两枚
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 网络不行呀
<suifeng> 我总共有10枚
<eexp> suifeng: 你终于又出来了。
<suifeng> 什么叫终于！
<eexp> 这是什么下载的？
<eexp> 。
<suifeng> PT呀
<suifeng> 也是BT协议的。
<eexp> 我跑pt，搞死的哦。没资源啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 感觉PT还是10M上下载相同的光线上网或者是校园网才能玩得了的
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416751 联想G430无线网卡驱动在哪里下载，谢谢帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingxue7980 — 2013-03-28 20:08 
<a-nerd> 那也要看是什么PT站了
<a-nerd> CNHD就完全没问题 基本都是free 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] adsl上传速度只有60KB左右，怎么玩PT？
<a-nerd> 不过里面的东西太杂
<suifeng> (新)★国内院线四月火热上映★Django.Unchained.2012.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-DIY-HDWinG[被解救的姜戈/决杀令(台)/黑杀令(港)]*DIY简繁中字* 
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 没有速度
<abinez> 没有资源
<abinez> 娃哈哈的路过
<eexp> 现在崽崽禁止看一切屏幕。我在家也不看片子了。 suifeng
<suifeng> 哈哈
<abinez> 哇，神生小仔仔了
<abinez> 小神
<eexp> .
<abinez> 神仔
<suifeng> django
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.36kr.com/p/202220.html
<suifeng> 我下的是蓝光
<suifeng> 好像40来G
<eexp> suifeng: 你硬盘多大了。
<suifeng> eexp: 1T
<eexp> 今天看到新闻，香港有人下70w个片子，给判刑了。lol
<abinez> 娃哈哈
<abinez> 判的好
<eexp> suifeng: 你的历史，估计超过了。小心。呵呵
<abinez> eexp: 你看的是旧闻吧
<suifeng> 看来要给硬盘加密 
<abinez> N久以前就有香港的人因为上传了BT种子被判刑了
<eexp> 加密也会强迫打开
<suifeng> 国内目前还好
<suifeng> 我那边看到一种子
<suifeng> 微软的人还有在下
<abinez> 用最强的加密
<suifeng> 怕什么
<abinez> 怕被抓
<abinez> 明天要去给客户看机器了
<eexp> 上次是看到有一个啥动画片要出来了。忘记名字
<abinez> 准备给它安装个Ubuntu12.10就回来
<abinez> 他问我有没有win7的系统
<abinez> 我跟他说我没有win7的系统
<suifeng> django刚一开场就很吸引人
<suifeng> http://movie.douban.com/subject/6307447/
<suifeng> 鬼才导演痞子昆丁三年磨一剑，继《无耻混蛋》后又一巨制力作。本片延续昆汀一贯低调奢华的风格，处处可见奇思妙想的幽默元素和血腥野性的动作场面，更有强档群戏，豪华卡司，可谓看点十足。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求vim脚本下载地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416754 网吧http://www.vim.org/scripts/*都上不上去 国外网站很多都上不上去 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-03-28 20:33 
<inode_lf> 没人
<cuihao> 血腥野性的动作场面
<lee__> ubuntu 13.04 beta 1出了，有试用过的吗？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • sogou输入法deb包好像出来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416756 如题，刚在wps的论坛上看到的 地址 http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/deepin/ ... goupinyin/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 SMQT — 2013-03-28 20:39 
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • deluge出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416760 小弟昨天刚安的deluge，一资源下到一半了，后来再打开deluge时就开始秒退了，请问各位大牛这是什么原因，有没有解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 landminer — 2013-03-28 20:55 
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> eexp: 我的dhclient不能获取ip了，怎么知道允许的自己设定的ip段和网关？
<suifeng> 平时超级懒的我今天一时兴起在家搞卫生，我爸盯着我看了半天，然后一把拉住我的手说：有什么事直接说吧，是不是没钱了！咱爷俩别整这些没用的！！我。。。。。
<hougelangley> 呃，不晓得深度Linux中的搜狗输入法使用情况如何？
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<jusss> roylez_: 连接进cmcc-edu,可是dhclient不能用了，怎么查看cmcc-edu允许的ip段和网关 子网掩码是多少
<suifeng> gebjgd: 你都没有上下传吧
<roylez_> JackYu: cmcc是啥？
<big2wolf> 中国移动啊¹
<iMadper> 充满尺寸.
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣渣你来拉
<roylez_> iMadper: 崇明曹操
<iMadper> roylez_: 扎西... cmcc = 车模尺寸
<iMadper> roylez_: 你这都不连贯!
<iMadper> roylez_: 扎西.
<roylez_> iMadper: 车模擦擦
<iMadper> roylez_: 恩. 
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu12.04 无法卸载软件图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416770 ubuntu12.04 使用自带的软件商店安装软件正常，但是卸载是确无法卸载dash中的图标，不过点击图标也无法打开软件。看着多余的图标，好郁闷啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzy_ubuntu — 2013-03- …
<big2wolf> ...
<roylez_> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1e34f5wifdoj.jpg
<iMadper> roylez_: lol~ 主席快回家一趟, 就能找到妹子了~
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不说今天要来村儿里么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 后来太晚了
<gfrog> freeflying: 那你没机会了，我明天撤退，下周休假。
<freeflying> #求助帖# ubuntu 系统 使用apt-get install 可以修改默认的安装路径么?
<freeflying> gfrog: 撤退去哪里了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不可以
<gfrog> freeflying: 倒鸭子的家乡
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过deb包直接解压之后随你往哪扔
<freeflying> gfrog: 我知道不可以啊，只是觉得这些人的问题好奇怪
<freeflying> 22:34 < gfrog> freeflying: 倒鸭子的家乡 <-- 这是啥个地方啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 没啥好奇怪的啊，没root权限，想辙装软件嘛。
 * gfrog 碎叫
<freeflying>  gfrog 这才几点你就睡
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 新立德刷新不了。总出现错误。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416774 每次刷新的时候都不能完成。总出现错误。。还有是不是因为装了新立德的原因。在软件库下很多东西都说需要安装不能信任的软件包。。都下不来。。如果不是那是什么原因啊。。求助啊。 …
<cfy> iMadper: yunfan: emacs的org mode还是无敌的...
<iMadper> cfy: evernote?
<cfy> iMadper: 日程管理无敌,如果是GTD德化
<cfy> iMadper: 日程管理无敌,如果是GTD的话
<iMadper> cfy: 我用本子的. 
<cfy> iMadper: .....
<iMadper> cfy: 手写最好. 
<cfy> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> cfy: 真的, 买个鼹鼠皮试试看
<cfy> iMadper: 这啥?　豪用的?
<cfy> iMadper: 啥时候回北京?爬山?
<iMadper> cfy: 笔记本.
<iMadper> cfy: 不知道呢~
<iMadper> cfy: 还没打算以后呢~
<cfy> iMadper: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 找踢不是，居然又吹org mode
<cfy> roylez_: .........vim有什么?
<roylez_> cfy: 我用taskwarrior
<roylez_> cfy: 自己写的toodledo同步，手机上用 dgt gtd
<cfy> roylez.....
<cfy> roylez: 真麻烦...
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac606665
<cfy> 好吧
<cfy> 要是firetask支持api导入导出,我就买来用
<roylez_> cfy: 尼玛我老家的
<cleamoon> https://twitter.com/yanghengjun/status/317300980133789696/photo/1
<cfy> roylez_: ?
 * iMadper roylez 你有帽子吗? 
<kk>  05:00
<icebook> all早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-29
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何建立 sshd 文件? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416796 Quote: 如果认为每次输入这个东西比较麻烦的话，建议vim sshd，建立一个sshd的文本文件，然后把刚才输入的内容粘贴到sshd文件中，并chmod 755 sshd 然后拷贝到/usr/bin目录下，以后要翻墙的时候就执行sshd,输入密码就 …
<loaden> 大家好！
<kk> loaden, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<foob> 有大牛在没，为什么我编译的EMACS不能输入中文，输入法是IBUS说是“没有发现输入点”
<foob> 禁用，EMACS的C－SPC也没用
<MeaCulpa> .
<inode_lf> 问个问题，我编译的apache跟yum的起冲突，怎么把编译的包从系统里删除干净啊，makefile里没有remove的
<Simon1999> apache 应该有make uninstall吧？
<inode_lf> Simon1999: 就是没有
<MeaCulpa> huh?
<MeaCulpa> 你是怎么装的？有make install 就有make uninstall
<Simon1999> 好吧，确实没有
<inode_lf> MeaCulpa: make install的，但确实没有make uninstall
<MeaCulpa> 再装一遍看清楚~~
<MeaCulpa> hmm ç ´makefile
<Simon1999> 只能根据 ./configure --prefix 选项删了
<inode_lf> Simon1999: 请教高见
<MeaCulpa> 对了，apache是单目录的
<inode_lf> MeaCulpa: 然后呢
<MeaCulpa> 比如，都在/usr/local/apache2
<MeaCulpa> inode_lf: 硬删lo
<MeaCulpa> inode_lf: 硬删咯~~
<Simon1999> # Classical Apache path layout. 
<Simon1999> <Layout Apache> 
<Simon1999> prefix: /usr/local/apache2 
<Simon1999> exec_prefix: ${prefix} 
<Simon1999> bindir: ${exec_prefix}/bin 
<Simon1999> sbindir: ${exec_prefix}/bin 
<Simon1999> libdir: ${exec_prefix}/lib 
<^k^> Simon1999:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<Simon1999> libexecdir: ${exec_prefix}/modules 
<Simon1999> mandir: ${prefix}/man 
<Simon1999> sysconfdir: ${prefix}/conf 
<Simon1999> datadir: ${prefix} 
<Simon1999> installbuilddir: ${datadir}/build 
<inode_lf> 我指定了--prefix=/usr
<MeaCulpa> 那就是/usr/local/apache2
<Simon1999> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/apache/dev/358607
<MeaCulpa> 目录干掉，然后把启动脚本干掉...
<^k^> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<foob> 为啥我问的问题没人回呢
<Simon1999> food：RPWT  O(∩_∩)O~
<inode_lf> MeaCulpa: ／usr/local 下没有apache类的目录
<Simon1999> 你指定了--prefix=/usr 就不会在/usr/local目录下
<inode_lf> MeaCulpa: ...
<Simon1999> 你用自己编译的apache不也一样吗？不yum更新就好了
<inode_lf> Simon1999: /usr下没有这apache类的目录
<Simon1999> inode_lf: 不会有apache类的目录的，看我发的链接
<Simon1999> 分散在/usr/bin /usr/lib /usr/man 等目录下
<Simon1999> 再问一下，用自己编译的apache不也一样吗？
<Simon1999> 想更新了，下新的源码更新一下就好了
<inode_lf> Simon1999: 我编译的。。。
<inode_lf> 那就算一整套软件全部重新编译，烦
<MeaCulpa> 那就找阿
<MeaCulpa> Simon1999: 一般自己编译的apache都是一个目录下的
<MeaCulpa> inode_lf: 大不了来个find嘛
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • USB鼠标不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416800 笔记本的触摸可以用，就是鼠标不能用不知道为什么，希望各位能帮助我一下。 新贵的鼠标。 统计信息: 发表于 由 莫忘雪 — 2013-03-29 9:18 
<inode_lf> MeaCulpa: 烦死了
<inode_lf> MeaCulpa: reinstall
<MeaCulpa> 恩，重装一遍看清楚也好，哈哈
<loaden> Ubuntu 下要用Foxpro有什么好的解决方案没？
<inode_lf> MeaCulpa: 干掉了，真爽
<slucx> 电影 社交网络 里马克用的那个明明是台式机，电影里为毛说是笔记本啊？ 求解…
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谷歌宣布“开放专利非断言承诺” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416802 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72747&fromuid=36714 这，这就是我们需要的东西。我们都将会从中受益。谷歌刚刚宣布“开放专利非断言承诺”：公司承诺不起诉任何使用其专利的个 …
 * cleamoon is away: Away
<qiao> morning ~
 * slucx 电影 社交网络 里马克用的那个明明是台式机，电影里为毛说是笔记本啊？ 求解…
<airead> 怎么发红字啊
<black_angel> morning.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ultraiso，有没有ubuntu版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416805 官网有deb包下载么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-29 10:03 
<lei> 我在ssh打开一个命令，如何在退出ssh时不退出命令呢！
<slucx> lei: 后台运行
<slucx> lei: &
 * slucx 莫非社交网络里马克是外接的显示器和键盘？没看到他接的线啊？
<welloong> hi
<^k^> welloong, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<welloong> 有个问题
<welloong> 二级缓存跟主板有没有关系
<lei> 二级缓存是在cpu里的
<welloong> 我查看了系统信息，CPU支持二级缓存是2M，而二级缓存显示的却最高支持4M？
<welloong> 用dmidecode查看了二级缓存的数据显示当前2M，最高4M
<lei> 这个就不知道了
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu12.10的特效问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416806 我按照置顶的那个帖子做了，可是做完后我的CompziConfig设置管理器时面缺少了很多项，没有3D桌面，没有果冻窗口等等，缺少很多。等于弄了半天还是原样子没改变。还有就是说用户登陆界面有选项可以选择3D …
<inode_lf> 第一次配置服务器，请问下，怎么隐藏apche的IP和端口 啊，我怕404攻击中
<yunfan> cfy 额 你又转回来捧 emacs的臭脚了
<black_angel> 又见元芳啦
<onlylove> 404攻击是啥
<inode_lf> onlylove: 我也不知道啥，我只知道一打开我服务器的页面，如果删掉最后两个字符，就会出现我服务器IP和端口，我怕被人利用
<onlylove> ip还能显示？
<inode_lf> 如果IP正确文件不正确，就出现上面这种现象
<onlylove> 你不用域名的？
<onlylove> rewrite怎么写的
<inode_lf> 404攻击应该是页面上的检查程序类的
<inode_lf> onlylove: 自已的DNS解析，自已的服务器，不用域名了吧
<onlylove> 再说了，要利用你的程序直接用nmap扫就是了，谁没事删字符啊，注入都是往里面添加的
<onlylove> inode_lf: 你公网用还是内网用？
<inode_lf> onlylove: 公网，但服务器私用，不对外开放的
<onlylove> inode_lf: 就说，没人知道你服务器地址，你怕那些做啥
<inode_lf> onlylove: 牛人能扫描到的吧
<onlylove> inode_lf: 牛人能扫到还用改掉你的url？
<inode_lf> 那倒是
<onlylove> inode_lf: 你的ip和端口被扫的时候就已经被知道了
<inode_lf> 所以我希望隐藏
<kowalski> test
<^k^> kowalski, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<onlylove> 那是你家防火墙的事情，自己搞去
<inode_lf> onlylove:  我明白了
<huntxu> roylez: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/197895
<iMadper> qiao: larry 不知道干嘛去了, 一直不修复bug...
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你去发邮件骂他
<qiao> iMadper: 我不是今天离职么，现在我的邮箱被注销了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 为啥被注销了?!
<onlylove> 从哪里离职了？
<iMadper> qiao: 你合同不是签到7月吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 我是今天下午离职，估计人事那边以为是今天就走了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你离开还要跟hr说?!
<qiao> iMadper: 要用我的这个intern account去招一个新的实习生。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我艹?
<iMadper> qiao: 姜xx呢?!
<iMadper> qiao: 走了?!
<qiao> iMadper: 应该是qcai发的吧，他给人事那边说了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 没。。
<iMadper> qiao: 要多少新实习生呀...
<inode_lf> qiao: 在哪工作辞职了？
<iMadper> qiao: 真变态...
<iMadper> qiao: 注销了很难恢复权限的.
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，所以hoho说就不用恢复了。。今天就先用下同事的邮箱。。
<qiao> inode_lf: rh 。。
<iMadper> qiao: 同事的邮箱??????????????????? 你用senior的?
<qiao> inode_lf: 回去做毕设。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 看你们这些对话 貌似红冒对实习生还真是苦情啊
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。其实，我今天就不用邮箱了。。
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 其实我还好. 
<iMadper> qiao: 恩. 
<qiao> yunfan: 都是泪。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 陶教授喷你了. 
<iMadper> qiao: 不务正业的社会边缘人士.
<yunfan> qiao: 满行坑代码 一把辛酸泪
<yunfan> s/行坑/屏烂/g
<iMadper> yunfan: 有啥想法没? 跟你骗钱去.
<inode_lf> qiao: 那有没有redrat正版的DVD送俺一张
<iMadper> redrat是啥我都不知道
<iMadper> 红老鼠? 
<inode_lf> iMadper:redhat
<inode_lf> iMadper: 不许打错字啊
<huntxu> redrat
<huntxu> 木哈哈哈
<qiao> inode_lf: 正版 ？ 这个木有啊。。
<huntxu> 這名字好
<inode_lf> qiao: 有没有redhatDVD有没有
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 我最囧的一次打成 redhot了
<qiao> 你问 iMadper 要。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒有redrat好啊
<inode_lf> iMadper: 有没有
<iMadper> huntxu: 你不知道redhot? 真有这东西. 
<iMadper> inode_lf: 自己下载的都是正版. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 是什麽
<inode_lf> iMadper: 囧
<iMadper> huntxu: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4d69d0b50100bfyb.html
<iMadper> huntxu: 看了就知道了. 
<inode_lf> iMadper: 我没刻录机，送我一张
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 你的bot呢...
<qiao> iMadper: gaoji
<iMadper> inode_lf: 用u盘呀.
<iMadper> qiao: ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 無圖
<inode_lf> iMadper: u盘做起来太麻烦了
<iMadper> huntxu: 你这是上班呢? 还要看图?
<iMadper> inode_lf: 比刻录还容易. 
<inode_lf> iMadper: 不会
<iMadper> huntxu: sigh.
<huntxu> iMadper: 上班不給看圖
<inode_lf> iMadper: 貌似要注册码吧
<iMadper> inode_lf: 啥东西?
<inode_lf> iMadper: 要花钱吧
<iMadper> inode_lf: 啥东西?
<inode_lf> iMadper: redhat
 * iMadper 下载/安装都不花钱. rhel
<onlylove> 要啥rhel，centos不一样用……
<inode_lf> iMadper: 哦，找不到合适的发行版，都快愁死我了
<iMadper> yunfan: 破jyf, 跟你说要跟你一起骗钱去, 咋就不理我了. 
<qiao> inode_lf: 网上可以下载到的，你找到iso ，dd 就可以搞定。。
<iMadper> inode_lf: 伸手党用ubuntu最好.
<onlylove> iMadper: 人是好孩子，怎么能和你同流合污去骗钱呢
<qiao> 或者，fedora 也可以。。
<inode_lf> onlylove: centos我用了，部分软件没有，编译的头都大了
<iMadper> onlylove: 扯淡. 就是 yunfan 上次说要带我骗钱的. 你以为我会骗钱? 还不是靠着 jyf这种人骗~
<iMadper> inode_lf: rhel同样. 
<inode_lf> qiao:fedora支持时间太短了，我电脑不行，不想老是升级
<iMadper> inode_lf: 那就只有arch了.  
<onlylove> inode_lf: 你吓唬我呢，我印象里面rhel没码不能用软件仓库
<qiao> inode_lf: iMadper  +1
<inode_lf> iMadper: arch没用过，不会用，对了，arch好像显卡很麻烦，我早nvidia的显卡
<iMadper> onlylove: you are right.
<inode_lf> onlylove: 找一张DVD可以做软件仓库的
<qiao> inode_lf: arch 你可以咨询下 iMadper 
<onlylove> inode_lf: dvd才多点东西
 * iMadper 别, 我用win7的... arch算个球
<onlylove> inode_lf: 知道debian完整版要多少介质么，四张蓝光
<qiao> onlylove: 对了，那个U2-ethernet我给弄好了。。
<inode_lf> onlylove: 我昨天才克隆一个镜像，但不完整，有数十个软件包读取错误
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • make加-j参数编译报错的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416807 各位大大，有遇到过make -j编译报错的问题吗？我这边加了-j 之后会有一些地方编译不到，无法生成对应的.so库，后面的文件链接不到就会报错。 不到什么原因，是跟makefile有关吗？ 统计信息:  …
<onlylove> qiao: 哦，好了？能用了就行了
<qiao> onlylove: 最后给IT时他说是他的笔记本没有网卡的接口，他买了那个，结果不能用。。
<qiao> onlylove: 我是编译了最新的kernel后，那个里面的asix module可以驱动起来。。
<onlylove> qiao: 你家it那么挫？tmd还要你给搞定驱动？换个别的芯片的不一样用
<inode_lf> onlylove: redhat的镜像
<onlylove> inode_lf: 你那么注重安全的软件包还不自己编译，用预装的会暴露操作系统信息的
<iMadper> inode_lf: 用win7吧
<jusss> ^k^: ...
<iMadper> inode_lf: 我就用win7, 写程序用vs2012, 挺好的
<jusss> ^k^: .
<jusss> ^k^: .
<jusss> ^k^: .
<jusss> ^k^: .
<jusss> 没反应？
<qiao> onlylove: 。。。= .=!
<onlylove> jusss: 小心k给你＋q
<qiao> 可以玩win8么。。
<jusss> onlylove: 它现在没帽子
<onlylove> 4月4日（星期四、农历清明）为法定假日  4月5日（星期五）公休日调休  4月7日（星期日）上班
<inode_lf> iMadper: 是个好主意，还可以玩游戏，我现在又有服务器了，怕什么，很多事情可以用服务器的主机
<onlylove> 什么世道……
<iMadper> qiao: 我有正版win8
<qiao> iMadper: 你的本装乐乐？
<iMadper> qiao: 我在微软俱乐部, 有微软送的正版授权.
<iMadper> qiao: 没有, 懒得折腾.
<iMadper> qiao: 就用win7了
<onlylove> iMadper: 打土豪分授权
<qiao> iMadper: 哦。。
<qiao> iMadper: 我也觉得么，就玩个游戏么，就不用win8了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我不光要游戏, 我还要windows呀.
<onlylove> 据说win8游戏性能不错
<iOpera> win9马上就出来了。前面的都是小白产品
<iOpera> 授权有啥好屌的。
<Simon1999> win98都用过了，之前的都是小白产品
<iOpera> 你还是看盗版片子嘛。 iMadper
<inode_lf> iMadper: 哈哈，越想越好，编译的事情可以交给服务器，比我的电脑快多了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你那授权是professional的还是premium的
<iMadper> iOpera: 看呀!~
<inode_lf> iMadper: 而且GNU软件win下也多的很，不用花钱
<iMadper> inode_lf: 没有编译集群?
<black_angel> C++ Builder 里面的 include/windows/rtl 文件夹以及 include/windows/crtl 文件夹到底代表的是什么意思呢？
<iMadper> onlylove: 没看过. 必须是pro吧. 微软送还不送好的?
<inode_lf> iMadper: 没有
<onlylove> iMadper: 我看了下，那东西不用pro没啥意思，尤其是像我这种没事乱搞的
<onlylove> iMadper: 7的homebasic桌面右键连个性化菜单都没，怎么玩
<iMadper> onlylove: 别问我. 我不用hb
<onlylove> iMadper: 当年我在家的时候，公司卖本子，预装的……搞那个好累
<yunfan> iMadper: 老子还在看reader 上午惯例  
<iMadper> yunfan: 看reader也可以回irc呀
<Saxon> 好少的人啊啊
<inode_lf> iMadper: 你有编译集群？借用一下，打土豪分资源
<jusss> iOpera: 求个ipad
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 为了UBUNTU的前途，期货 股票 行情交易软件 必须要有。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416808 为了UBUNTU的前途，期货 股票 行情交易软件 必须要有。不要多，只要各有一款，能看行情，能交易就可以了。UBUNTU 基本上的需要都已经满足了，但如果要把用户群体再扩大一 …
<yunfan> iMadper: 去你妹的 这个client在我的vps里 reader我在本地看呢
<iMadper> inode_lf: 内网的.
<jusss> iOpera: 看电影用
<iMadper> yunfan: 渣渣... ssh -Y 嘛
<yunfan> iMadper: 你没抓住重点 我现在不用tiling wm了 不可能同时看到两个结果
<iMadper> yunfan: 我抓住了呀. 让你-Y之后开xchat, 本地有提醒. 你可以看到提醒之后, 切换到xchat来.
<yunfan> iMadper: sb才用xchat
<iMadper> yunfan: haha 
<iOpera> jusss: 傻，ipad哪里能看电影。不是正版的，都给你删除的。
<yunfan> iMadper: 有点尊严好不好 用什么xchat
<inode_lf> yunfan: 工具而已，用什么都不sb
<yunfan> iOpera: drm么
<iMadper> yunfan: 你放地图炮了
<yunfan> inode_lf: 你真可爱
<iMadper> yunfan: 我用erc的. 
<iOpera> 上itunes就删除
<yunfan> iMadper: 早上适宜放炮
<yunfan> iOpera: 你可以越狱吧
<iOpera> 废话
<jusss> iOpera: 哦，没用过苹果的东西，原来苹果这么坑爹
<piggybox> 用pps不就可以了
<jusss> iOpera: 那苹果的本应该不会这样吧
<iMadper> iOpera: 可怜的ee.
<iMadper> jusss: 苹果的笔记本7k, 买齐了常用软件也得7k
<iOpera> 你没必要碰这系统啊。 jusss
<yunfan> iMadper: 不知道叛徒 cfy现在用什么
<jusss> 额，好吧，我只是想找个看电影好的本
<iMadper> yunfan: mac + vim?
<inode_lf> jusss: 用chrome OS ，据说神速的
<iMadper> jusss: 东芝那款. 又便宜又好
<yunfan> iMadper: 可是vim那个聊天的更坑爹来着
<yunfan> inode_lf: 确实很不错 
<iMadper> yunfan: 聊天呀? 开多一个emacs跑erc
<jusss> iMadper: 哪款？
<yunfan> 不过chrome os切到tty下的session经常会被随机干掉
<yunfan> iMadper: 他不是不玩emacs了么
<inode_lf> yunfan: 你用了？
<iMadper> jusss: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/188691
<iMadper> yunfan: 我ctcp他, 还是erc
<Lex__> ?
<iMadper> yunfan: 你跑chrome os? 不自己装系统?
<jusss> inode_lf: chrome os跟linux有关系吗
<freeflying> iMadper: 我卖个给你吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥东西? chromebook? 我是坚决的nec党来的
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个大嘴巴 
<iMadper> freeflying: 去看看 nec lavie z
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • WIN7双系统安装ubuntu出现问题（附图） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416813 为什么我双系统安装跟网上其他的不一样，我的读不出来我已经安装了的WIN7系统，分区选项也少了一个，线上跪求解答！！ 此处未能发现我已经安装了的windows7 此处没有显示分区 希 …
<yunfan> inode_lf: 我有一款chromebook arm的那个 249USD
<freeflying> iMadper: url
<yunfan> 当然 快递商 拿了点利润 所以软妹子币是2k4
<inode_lf> yunfan: 潮人啊，我的电脑总是最旧的
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.29.fjwd2e&id=18730955240    13.3寸, 1600 * 900, i7 875克
<freeflying> iMadper: 咋都日文啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 最适合你这种飞来飞去的土豪了. 笔记本越轻越好, 性能还够用. 跟13寸air差不多的价钱, 比air性能好, 轻很多
<iMadper> freeflying: 没在中国上市, 所以没有中文介绍. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 我现在不飞了，所以打算换个 http://www.woot.com/offers/hp-envy-17-3-quad-core-i7-laptop-2
<iMadper> freeflying: 这东西, 没法背着... 还不如直接来个台式机呢. 散热什么的都不用考虑了. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 价格啊
<yunfan> @费西FISH：昨晚 最大的新闻不是老罗的的锤子ROM发布会弱爆了！而是支付宝个人帐户信息泄漏事件！谷歌：site:shenghuo.alipay.com 支付宝 付款帐号、收款帐号、付款金额全爆了！查查你的帐号泄漏了没有！？
<yunfan> 这个比较重要 
<yunfan> 大家去查查自己的支付宝信息有没有泄露
<iMadper> freeflying: 680刀.  $: echo "680 * 6.4" | bc  ==>  4352.0  恩, 还好. 是便宜. 
<yunfan> inode_lf: 毛 你这个id我想起来了 是个熟人
<ggarlic> yunfan: 支付宝已经联系google清理干净了
<freeflying> iMadper: 可惜找不到人带回来
<inode_lf> yunfan: 也就是说，你认识我？
<iMadper> freeflying: 转运估计要700左右
<yunfan> freeflying: 不如用intel那个nuc
<freeflying> iMadper: 转运就算了，太不靠谱，不可控因素太多
<yunfan> ggarlic: 以后碰到这种事  第一时间要找个节点把google结果给同步下来
<yunfan> inode_lf: 反正这个id我想起来了 也许你记得我的前id  jyf
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 那就不好办了. 
<inode_lf> yunfan: 恩，我没少损你
<iMadper> freeflying: 只能找人帮忙带, 或者等你下次过去了
 * iMadper 不相信, 绝对是 jyf损别人放地图炮
<noctuorare> 支付宝信息泄漏了？
<iMadper> noctuorare: 昨天的事情了. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 说, 怎么骗钱?
<noctuorare> 那怎麼知道洩了沒？
<noctuorare> 我今年的密碼還沒換上，一會敢快上……
<yunfan> inode_lf: 但是你绝对还有个id 我也忘记了
<yunfan> iMadper: 骗钱哪里有那么容易的
<iMadper> yunfan: 我以为你老手的
<yunfan> iMadper: 不过可以给你看一个眼馋下
<iMadper> yunfan: link?
<iMadper> 好饿... 吃饭去... cc qiao 
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。。
<qiao> iMadper: 我一会去吃。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 某创业团队，融资 2000 万美元，到帐一半，一年多花差不多了，投资人眼看不妙，撤了。创始人玩手腕，搞内斗，散了一半人。搞了个还在纸面上的某某卡项目，居然敢对外说项目估值 20 亿。 #中国好项目#
<yunfan> iMadper: 去微薄  @Fenng 的页面看 
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 吃饭先, 回来看. 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo 命令错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416814 我用的版本是 12.10 在用sudo命令时出现了这个 求助 sudo :/usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be owned by uid 0 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzjlvlzj — 2013-03-29 11:53 
<Guest49625> iMadper: 色相
<Guest49625> iMadper: 你上次说的那个块选择的emacsmode是什么来着？
<roylez> yunfan: 支付宝泄漏的信息哪里查？
<yunfan> roylez: 本来是在google上用 site:shenghuo.alipay.com 来查  但是 ggarlic 说支付宝已经联系google删除了 不过你可以44
<Guest49625> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> yunfan: 找不到就拉倒吧，我只不过担心自己的帐号
<iMadper> Guest49625: 色蛤蟆.
<iMadper> Guest49625: cua还是auc, 忘了.
<Guest49625> iMadper: cua
<iMadper> Guest49625: cua-mode
<iMadper> Guest49625: 恩. 
<iMadper> Guest49625: hamo, 你弱爆了.
<Guest49625> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么topic上面没有 hamo YangBai了...
<cfy> ...
<yunfan> roylez: 你有什么好担心的？ 难道你从事跨国洗钱活动?
<yunfan> iMadper: cfy来了
<iMadper> Version for cfy is ERC Version 5.3 - an IRC client for emacs
<imtxc> iMadper: TF15到手了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 明天
<imtxc> iMadper: 下次遇到这样的神价通知我一下吧。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我直接喊我们宿舍的人买, 他都没抢到.
<chengshiding> mutt
<imtxc> iMadper: ..... 这个比现在的正常价格有便宜一半了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 
 * iMadper 吃饭去
<imtxc> 。
<yunfan> imtxc: tf15现在什么价?
 * microcai https://github.com/microcai/linux-cjktty
<yunfan> http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/130329/07372621215250118.jpg  roylez MeaCulpa 
<inode_lf> yunfan: 哪来的消息说淘宝信息泄露了
<iOpera> 泄漏啥。一直都是泄漏的。都可以买卖的信息。
<onlylove> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-msFdYKVC1dU/TwJ5hx3KT1I/AAAAAAAAAuE/AHBXYqm_KS8/s1600/9..jpg
<onlylove> 这狗啥品种
<iOpera> 上次，有人给我邮寄假珠宝。电话/地址都对得上。虽然不是我购买的。
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/231715.htm  这个非常有意思
<yunfan> iOpera: 你小心这是钓鱼 就跟银行多吐钱一样
<yunfan> iOpera: 等你收下来以后 过一阵再有人找到你 然后说你非法侵占
<iOpera> 傻吧。那家伙邮寄错了而已。
<iOpera> 说明大家的信息，早就出数据库了。调错了数据。
<yunfan> 许晴当初也是这么想的 以为只是银行傻 多吐了点钱而已 结果呢 
<yunfan> 我可不希望你进监狱 监狱里恐怕不能让你随便进聊天室 以及会被爆菊
<iOpera> 不是一回事。你还可以说得津津有味。。
<iOpera> 说话别犯贱
<yunfan> 我是叫你小心点 结果你却当我是诅咒你 真是好心当作驴肝肺
<yunfan> 不过这也说明湖南人确实迷信
<noctuorare> ……
<freeflying> iMadper: 为啥要把他放在上面啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 纵容包庇
<inode_lf> ／join #secrit
<freeflying> yunfan: 包容啥啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 啧啧 果然是大领导 直接就换话题了
<imtxc> yunfan: tf15 正常也得1400左右
<yunfan> imtxc: 照你刚才的聊天记录 似乎最近有700销售的？
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，imadper 买到的790, 易讯的小bug价
<IsoaSFlus> …
<yunfan> imtxc: 清仓吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是啊，好像是弄错价了，然后一段时间改回去了，这塞子清仓也不至于这样的
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 是耳机啊 坑爹 我以为是aus的tf呢
<yunfan> asus
<imtxc> yunfan: 哈～
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 什么耳机
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: .. ..
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 来个人回答我啊…
<imtxc> yunfan: 在关注本子？
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 刚说的是 TF15 的耳塞
<IsoaSFlus> …
<yunfan> imtxc: 比较欣赏 padfone的概念
<IsoaSFlus> tf15 790？！？！
<IsoaSFlus> wtf！
<IsoaSFlus> wtf WTF WTF!?
<yunfan> imtxc: 手机 平板 键盘组合在一起 额 不过最早是在freescale的智能本设计里看到的 现在都没他啥事了
<IsoaSFlus> 想入tf10来着…
<IsoaSFlus> 手上有条425，不过觉得听器乐不是很爽 
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 主要是不够装逼
<IsoaSFlus> …
<imtxc> ........
<IsoaSFlus> 我又不为了装b
<yunfan> 哼哼
 * imtxc 从来藏在被窝里听。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不过还是先升级前端…
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 打算上什么前端了
<IsoaSFlus> zk
<yunfan> clojure有个库可以生成音乐 很不错
<yunfan> 我也喜欢听曲子 不大喜欢人声
<IsoaSFlus> 人声只听女声
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 你现在用的什么
<IsoaSFlus> c3
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 膜拜。。
<imtxc> tf10 没有了吧
<IsoaSFlus> …为什么
<IsoaSFlus> 没停产啊
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 因为我看成C4了
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 有国砖还要zk？
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 国砖也很不错
<IsoaSFlus> 穷学生哪有钱入c4
<IsoaSFlus> c3不错的
<IsoaSFlus> tf10和tf15的差别只在线材上…
<imtxc> 唉， 用425的穷学生。。。
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 好吧我不说话了，下午考完生物月考就结束喽！
<jusss> roylez: 在xterm里用呀嘿字体不错，感觉别微米黑和正黑还好
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> tf15和tf10调音不同的.
<imtxc> 15貌似有mic
<IsoaSFlus> 单元完全相同
<IsoaSFlus> 林sir说的
<imtxc> 用c3 听425啊。。
<IsoaSFlus> 15就是，和10线材不同
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 别小看c3了
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 样子还不错
<IsoaSFlus> ；
<IsoaSFlus> 素质也相当不错
<imtxc> 至少包装比960什么的好，960那个包装太吓人
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> c3包装漂亮
<imtxc> 续航怎么样
<IsoaSFlus> 还行
<IsoaSFlus> 我没刻意测试过
<imtxc> 其实我都不知道zk是什么
<roylez> jusss: 懒得下
<IsoaSFlus> 我先休息去了，下午考试…bye
<roylez> yunfan: 这女人是你妹子？
<jusss> roylez: ...
<jusss> roylez: hamo给我的
<IsoaSFlus> zk是索尼的Walkman
<IsoaSFlus> z1000系列
<yunfan> roylez: 可能么
<yunfan> roylez: 请不要破坏我心目中的博士高智商的刻板印象
<iMadper> roylez: 主席好榜样~
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 博士怎么了
<yunfan> 我的浏览器播放flash又没声音了 挫啊
<iMadper> qiao: 有咱公司hr的邮箱吗? 发给我一下
<qiao> wait ..
<qiao> 我悲剧了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 哦, 想起来了.
<qiao> 找不到了，我的邮箱被注销了。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 要入职贵帽了？
<imtxc> iMadper: 恭喜啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是. 
<imtxc> 算了 不八卦 午睡
<imtxc> iMadper: 你啥时候听到有人要收aune t1 和DT440 了记得FW我啊。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不关心耳机了. 
<imtxc> 肯定良心价格
<imtxc> iMadper: 啊，退出江湖了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 本来也就烧了几个月.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那大神现在关注的是？
<iMadper> imtxc: 妹子. 
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 哥现在说去旅游, 就有三个妹子说要一起去...
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] ehh
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 这么爽啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 牛
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过说真的，个数代表不了什么。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 又加了一个？？ 你身体吃得消否
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说你现在要去校门口20元炮房响应人数超过5就膜拜你
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 去东苑, 就有个人肯定陪我去, 不过我不想碰别人而已 
<imtxc> iMadper: 很好
<yunfan> iMadper: 吧你在东莞的钻石会员卡借我一用
<imtxc> .... 
<yunfan> 额 我发现了 原来是 ogg123运行的时候独占音频设备 
<yunfan> 导致其他设备都没办法播放声音 这个设置太烂了
<yunfan> "why are people so fucking stupid, why arent people more intellege just rike me"
<big2wolf> 我的联想笔记本有个无线开关，在linux下不能开机自动打开，在windows下需要EzButton这个程序才能打开，有没有linux下自动开启的方法
<yunfan> 联想那个Y开头的？
<yunfan> win下都搓得不行
<iasybvm> 大家下午好！
<iasybvm> 搞基的出来搞基了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • AMD unsuported hardware 处理方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416819 下面ATi显卡驱动下载地址: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/l ... ng=English 下载完成解压文件重命名为 amd13.run 这样简短，并且剪切到用户目录 终端命令行： chmod +x amd13.run sh amd13.run --extract driver sudo mv /etc/ati …
<iMadper> yunfan: 没去过东莞. 只有一次去香港的时候路过东莞. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 给个速成的shell教学? 
<iasybvm> 呃，学会if，for就差不多了
<iasybvm> 剩下的我也不会
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: http://i.imm.io/10Ziq.gif
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: thx!~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 看过再说...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这图, 看过了...
<cfy> iMadper: 你怎么需要速成了?
<iMadper> cfy: 工作需要. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 看过了就是shell高手了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这不是语法解析之类的东西吗?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩，顺序
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 流程... 这还不够, 我去看abs好了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: abs...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不然?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: http://ucarenya.com/doc/korn/
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 来我网站看吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 私自host的
<MeaCulpa> ISBN 0-596-00195-9
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好. 
 * iMadper gaoji
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不不不, 我得看万恶的bash才行. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那你打扰我碎觉干嘛，滚~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... ToT... 胖叔....
<qiao> iMadper: 你怎么又看起来bash了。。
<iMadper> qiao: senior说的, 要shell工地. 
<iMadper> 功底
<iMadper> 我不会呀.... 我是perl党!!! qiao 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 看你可怜  http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sh.html
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: thx!~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: perl是shell loser用的
<qiao> iMadper: 呃，我这几天还在学习perl
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我就是 shell loser呀...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这是Bourne...也不是bash.... 别问我了...
<iMadper> qiao: 加油. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我知道. 
<iMadper> 没有again嘛
<MeaCulpa> 要么看K要么看B, 别看Again
<MeaCulpa> 看了Again你就会Again and again lost in shell
<MeaCulpa> 你看了abs只能作你Senior的跟班，要play pussy, 就要看得比他们牛
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 12.10 用户登陆界面没有圆形ubuntu标志不能选3D特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416820 ubuntu 12.10 用户登陆界面没有圆形ubuntu标志不能选3D特效，什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 s3505 — 2013-03-29 14:07 
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以看k或者b？
<sidgwick> 我怎么老是收不到大家发送的消息啊, 隔老半天, 哗哗啦啦猛一下出来好多, 然后停好长时间没有消息, 过一会, 又是哗哗啦啦一堆. 怎么回事啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 身不由己.
<onlylove> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596005955.do?green=A9F63A56-A941-5DEA-A528-F05134EC9E5B&intcmp=af-mybuy-9780596005955.IP
<onlylove> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596009656.do
<cface> ??
<sidgwick> 我怎么老是收不到大家发送的消息啊, 隔老半天, 哗哗啦啦猛一下出来好多, 然后停好长时间没有消息, 过一会, 又是哗哗啦啦一堆. 怎么回事啊
<cface> 你用的什么？
<onlylove> 貌似learing the bash shell 能稍微薄一点，340页
<yunfan> iMadper: 你好高级 现在都去香港消费
<sidgwick> 我用pidign
<cface> 怎么人不是很多？
<cface> pidign是有点这样
<sidgwick> 有没有解决办法?这耽误消息, 聊起来不太放心
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: abs太高端了，适合有基础的
<cfy> 高端啥....
<cfy> iMadper: 直接看代码
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我尽量. 
<onlylove> http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/bash/
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你改说法了 
<iMadper> cfy: 恩. 那个 cface 总是block我的补全. 
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为何如此仇视bash
<cfy> iMadper: 我准备只在emacs里面跑org mode
<onlylove> 唉？那个发网站标题是kk哪里去了
<iMadper> cfy: erc不用了?
<cfy> iMadper: 哦,erc也用........这不算嘛....我说主要的..
<iMadper> cfy: 恩. 对了, 你org-mobile用不?
<iMadper> cfy: 好用不?
<cfy> iMadper: 别提了....估计app store还没上架...
<cfy> 扯淡就是...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我仇恨一切我不理解的
<iMadper> cf
<iMadper> cfy: google play上面有 .
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看o'reilly的书，bash要比shell scripting薄一些，看来乌龟比鱼的东西多
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 讲shell还要讲交互用，讲scripting应该是专注码字了
<adam8157> gfrog: 早啊
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<cfy> iMadper: 2013-01-10: New maintainership is being organized, please email mobileorg@spandrel.org if you have questions or are interested in contributing, thanks!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 阿蛋不要我吃
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> iMadper: 都是扯淡啊....多２个月了吧...还没上架
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋~
<iMadper> cfy: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 怪不得你走了
<adam8157> cfy: fuck you
<onlylove> 可怜的孩子没op只能嘴硬了
<onlylove> 不然还可以玩玩权限
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看 我跟你说过要多练练嘴 现在去了op你就跟没了牙的老虎一样 虎皮都保不住
<MeaCulpa> lol
<cfy> adam8157: 没op了?
<cfy> 没有op了?
<cfy> 没有op了?!
<cfy> 原来如此.......
<palomino|working> ....
<Op> 什么没有OP了？
<Guest49625> adam8157: lol
 * Guest49625 momo palomino|working 
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
 * palomino|working momo guest gfrog 
<palomino|working> ....
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不是撤了吗
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<palomino|working> 居然变了host
<gfrog> freeflying: 晚上。
<freeflying> gfrog:  不会RH了啊
<yunfan> 阿蛋又上了op 到底是自己人啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃一来乃的好机油就跳出来了。
<hamo> freeflying: 我也要op...
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？
<cfy> ....
 * gfrog 河蟹啊河蟹。
 * hamo 我也要op！
 * hamo 我也要op！
 * hamo 我也要op！
<yunfan> cfy: 看清形势  下回别在#xxx-cn频道里喷xxx的人了
<cfy> adam8157: 你妹的
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
 * adam8157 谁给我加的o...
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃躺枪了呢骚年。
<freeflying> adam8157: 明儿找个地方爬山去啊
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋~
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求大神赐教：串口登陆UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416822 求各位大神赐教串口登陆ubuntu10.04.4 网上试过很多方法，大部分都是没有指定文件，ubuntu修改过内核，好多东西找不到，求大神赐教啊！！ 跪谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunseasun — 2013-03-29 14:22 
<cfy> freeflying: 在北京?
<adam8157> cfy: 傻逼, 滚一边儿
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<cfy> ..........
<freeflying> cfy: 是啊
<cfy> 怎么蛋蛋跑了?
<cfy> freeflying: 我也要来北京...
<freeflying> adaam: 去凤凰岭把
<palomino|working> 来吸毒? cfy 
<cfy> adaam: 一个人?
<yunfan> cfy: 因为内部网络检测到f* words 自动断线
<gfrog> freeflying: 树还没绿呢，爬神马山
<cfy> yunfan: soga...
<freeflying> cfy: 你要搞基吗
<cfy> palomino|working: 你是不是也在北京啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 植物园儿神马的看看花儿倒不错。
<cfy> freeflying: 不是...
<palomino|working> 我在北京边上
<freeflying> gfrog: 动物园太那啥了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 帝都附近哪有马场？
<palomino|working> .....
<Op> 我在北京腊肉纪念馆
<gfrog> freeflying: 植物园，神马动物园。。。 难道乃心里一直默念动批？
<onlylove> cfy: 来帝都蹭饭还是吸PM2.5
<palomino|working> 来蹭饭必须负责帮助帝都降低pm2.5
<palomino|working> 多吸几口
<onlylove> 植物园？紫竹苑？
<freeflying> gfrog: 植物园人太多，我还不如去国际花卉港
<cfy> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> 还是玉渊潭
 * gfrog 想起来了，于谦家张老爷子在大兴有个马场。。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: ^
 * gfrog 专养艾玛的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 养神兽不
<gfrog> freeflying: 那也也行啊，平地儿花开了，山上的还得等几天，所以最近的策略应该是先平地再半山腰再高山，追着花期看花儿。
<freeflying> gfrog: 先把你车子丢过来啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 没车子那里也去不成
<gfrog> freeflying: 你也不来拿。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我现在去拿
<gfrog> freeflying: 我1个小时之后meeting，乃能过来不？
<freeflying> gfrog: 除非飞
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就打个灰机。 @_@
<freeflying> gfrog: 要不你把车子搁我们办公室好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，我倒是可以扔给铛铛同学。
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠谱，我明儿找他去拿
<gfrog> freeflying: 大叔你该早提醒我啊。
<freeflying> kao
 * gfrog momo freeflying 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04.2 无法进入图形界面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416824 刚刚运行了一下下面的命令： 清除已删除包的残馀配置文件: dpkg -l |grep ^rc|awk '{print $2}' |sudo xargs dpkg -P 运行后一切正常，正常使用系统，当重启后就悲剧了，进不去图形界面了。 于是我先进入字 …
<iOpera> gfrog: nnnnd 你个家伙，白送都不退给我。
<gfrog> iOpera: 谁说白送，借给猴总体验一周先。
<iOpera> 真要去朝鲜？
<iOpera> 。。
<iOpera> 侯总那是有进不出的。
<cfy> iOpera: ee~
<gfrog> iOpera: 真的嘛。。。 那我岂不是赔了。。
<iOpera> gfrog: 2个车轮，一个蛋蛋拆了，一个侯总留了。你等吧。
<iOpera> cfy: ..
<gfrog> iOpera: 他俩一人一个独轮儿嘛？
 * gfrog 啧啧，重口。
<iOpera> lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 居然去朝鲜啊
<iOpera> cfy: 你才又和蛋蛋掐架了？看上面
<iOpera> 恩。 gfrog 不会回来了的。
<gfrog> freeflying: iOpera 神马朝鲜。。
<cfy> iOpera: 没啊.....
<iOpera> 额
<freeflying> gfrog: 西朝鲜还是北朝鲜啊
 * gfrog 。。。
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/118px.png
<gfrog> 怎么变朝鲜了。
<iOpera> gfrog: 你不就是去抗日援朝嘛。
<gfrog> iOpera: 啥乱七八糟的。
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你们18摸太清闲了
 * iMadper openshift有前途吗?
<freeflying> iMadper: RH都去搞openstack了
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实, 挣钱吗?
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<nyfair> http://jandan.net/2013/03/29/survive-by-eating-himself.html
<gfrog> freeflying: 请说RHOS
 * gfrog XD
<nyfair> openshift不是赛车游戏么
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: RHOS有啥特别的地方不
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道。
 * gfrog 这是哪个傻蛋起这么个奇葩名儿。
<iOpera> 是说 gfrog 这个nick?
<gfrog> iOpera: 神。。。
<iOpera> 额。看差了。不。。。好意思啦
 * freeflying 就不明白咋这么多人在死磕puppet/chef这些
<freeflying> 难怪我们的IT落后很多啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • kernel 3.7安装 ATI催化剂13.1失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416825 内核是3.7 安装完ATI催化剂13.1失败了 求帮助啊 Supported adapter detected. Detected a previous installation, /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh Dryrun uninstall succeeded continuing with installation. Check if system has the tools required for insta …
<sidgwick> :-D
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: google openshit
<iMadper> ... 
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: smart cloud
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我记得我贴过这个   http://blog.csdn.net/jialisoftware/article/details/8251879
<nyfair> what an open shit
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: CSDN这水准不奇怪，那本所谓的《程序员》杂志，每3页就会有个错别字
<nyfair> 我想明白了，名字里带open的开源软件都是shit
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... csdn...
<sam-nya> Irc都没掉线qq一直和我玩掉线
<sidgwick> Linux下没法上QQ了吧最近??
<MeaCulpa> 腾讯都把QQ作成facebook app了
<sidgwick> 怎么讲?求解释
<MeaCulpa> sidgwick: ?
<MeaCulpa> sidgwick: 自己去搜
<sam-nya> 爪机qq
<sidgwick> 好吧. 
<sam-nya> 我觉得linux上用虚拟机跑个x86的安卓上q也不错
<gebjgd> sidgwick: web qq
<sidgwick> web qq不爽.
<sidgwick> 不用吧, 没法给朋友聊天,......
<gebjgd> sidgwick: 怎么不爽了
<gebjgd> sidgwick: 我表示用的很爽
<sidgwick> 登录时太麻烦...界面不好看. 功能没WIN的多
<yandong_> 呵呵
<yandong_> 有的用就不错了
<sidgwick> 额, 说到底, 不太喜欢TENCENT, 唉
<weichen> 不用 QQ 的好幸福...
<sam-nya> 现有的人际关系是硬伤
<sam-nya> 我：知道什么是irc吗？ 同学：那是啥玩意儿？
<weichen> 把常聊的拉到其他 im
<MeaCulpa> weixin...
<MeaCulpa> 烦死
<sam-nya> 我：简单的说就是一个聊天工具啦 同学：聊天工具？QQ？
<yandong_> 企鹅的英文就是 QQ  ^^
<gebjgd> sidgwick: 直接用android qq就是了
<sidgwick> 同感. 感觉像国人离了QQ就没法用互联网一样. 手机企鹅还行. 
<sidgwick> 我好多同学买电脑, QQ, GAME + AV
<sidgwick> 聊IRC感觉不错. 哈哈
<weichen> irc 人太少
<gebjgd> sidgwick: 你那些同学都是屌丝
<gebjgd> sidgwick: 高帅富都忙着替你们破处去了
<sidgwick> 呵呵呵
<nyfair> gebjgd: 刚被NTR了？
<nyfair> gebjgd: 言辞那么悲观
<laper> 大家有人使用qtcreator吗？请教下如何删除它的配置文件啊？
<panda-z> laper: ~/.config/QtProject/* ?
<laper> panda-z,恩，看看行不行,谢谢了
<nyfair> razor-qt这玩意怎么样？
<jc51> hi
<^k^> jc51, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<jc51> ^k^: ?
<panda-z> nyfair: 不好用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu进程详解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416830 用PS -lA 会列出ubuntu的详细进程 ，我在学习过程中，今天想看一看ubuntu进程都有些什么进程，学习的习惯吧。可是在网上查不到详细的说明，求指点，我只想知道ubuntu用户进程默认有几个，每个是什么意思 ：比如：kth …
<nyfair> "abc"*9
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻抚 roylez 
<iOpera> NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fd2 (rev ff)
<iOpera> 谁要显卡，退了。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04安装qq怎么不能用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416831 我是新手 安装的WineQQ2012-20120531-Longene.deb 一开始还能用 更新了一下就不能用了 启动不了 重新装出现了下面的东西 ddlxioxu@ddlxioxu-R410CP:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i WineQQ2012-20120531-Longene.deb (正在读取数据库 ...  …
<roylez> iOpera: 送我，干脆送我一台用N卡的笔记本好了
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller]
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 太狂暴了
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
<MeaCulpa> 5连
<iOpera> 2个鸡
<iOpera> 基
<iOpera> 我把显卡邮寄给你吧。 roylez
<slucx> 现在上网本都已经快没有买的了啊
<slucx> 本来还打算买一个用呢…
<iOpera> 地址是珠江边上5号吧。 roylez
<laper> ^k^: 我说你么这么多问题诶，现在才意识到。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
 * MeaCulpa 有啥laptop推荐的，8k以内
<ben_> hello
<^k^> ben_, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<ben_> 第一次上聊天室，哈哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 13寸mac
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不行，我要玩Win游戏的
 * slucx MeaCulpa 有啥lapop推荐的, 2k以内
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开虚拟机
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教大家一个双显卡双输出的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416833 这个问题真把我搞的很头大了，我用的是ATi5400+集成显卡。装的是12.04 装完系统以后执行xrandr有发现两个显卡。安装完ati的闭源驱动以后就只能发现Ati的了，貌似集成的被自动屏蔽了。 我在命令 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要操3D游戏...
<zypeh> why is my urxvt terminal simulator can't display chinese word now ?
<palomino|working> .... MeaCulpa 
<palomino|working> 本本打游戏啊
<palomino|working> 颈椎啊
<cherrot> roylez, 魔都的妹子普遍寂寞么
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 节约点地方嘛
<cherrot> roylez, 为毛帝都沒有妹子理我呢。。
<huntxu> roylez: 你戀愛了？！
<huntxu> cherrot: 帝都的妹子都顧著想我
<huntxu> cherrot: 沒空理你
<cherrot> huntxu, 分点给我啊
<cherrot> huntxu, 独乐乐不如众乐乐
<huntxu> cherrot: 木辦法，怎麽打罵都不走
<cherrot> huntxu, 换我来！
<huntxu> cherrot: 分給你，我怕有的會尋短見
 * huntxu 唉
<cherrot> huntxu, 擦
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<cherrot> huntxu, 胡子叔叔太不厚道了
<huntxu> cherrot: 人帥，就是這麽自信
<roylez> cherrot: 你基友没同意啊
 * palomino|working slaps roylez with gtx680
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 死马你真豪啊
<palomino|working> ....
<huntxu> gtx680 小意思啊。。。
<cherrot> roylez, 基友比较开放
<huntxu> palomino|working: acer 4750G怎麽樣
<palomino|working> 额。。
<palomino|working> 我看看我用的是哪个
 * huntxu slaps roylez with Galasy S 20
<palomino|working> 4752
<palomino|working> 我同事的acer忘了型号的，bios里打不开vt-x.. huntxu 
<palomino|working> 我这个可以
<huntxu> palomino|working: vtx就是cpuinfo裏的vmx麽？
<palomino|working> 应该是
<huntxu> 我的好像沒開關 =.=
<palomino|working> 。。。
<palomino|working> 不用虚拟机就还好
<wqoldbig> 打游戏的本子可以考虑神舟战神K590S
<palomino|working> 我同事拿它调试android,用模拟器时简直痛不欲生
<wqoldbig> 想用便宜超极本的也可以考虑神舟，神舟最近刚推出一系列合金外壳的超极本
<MeaCulpa> 微星的笔记本如何？
<huntxu> android模擬器又不能用kvm不是？
<palomino|working> 能。。
<palomino|working> intel版模拟器需要kvm
<huntxu> 額，intel版
<huntxu> arm的都是一樣啊
<palomino|working> 是
<palomino|working> 但arm版太慢了
<palomino|working> intel版快很多
<huntxu> lol
<huntxu> 調完的程序可以直接扔arm上跑？
<palomino|working> 可以啊
<palomino|working> 反正是java嘛。。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 12.04 unity安装gnome时报错 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416834 Code: test@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install  gnome-shell [sudo] password for test: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        有一些软件包无法被安装。如果 …
<alvin_rxg> hiiiii
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<wuyun> 大家好
<^k^> wuyun, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<wuyun> kk
<wuyun> k
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 大家看看怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416836 cc@thinkpad:~/.gimp-2.8/plug-ins$ ldd pspi.exe.so | grep not libgimpui-2.0.so.0 => not found libgimpwidgets-2.0.so.0 => not found libgimp-2.0.so.0 => not found libgimpmath-2.0.so.0 => not found libgimpcolor-2.0.so.0 => not found libgimpbase-2.0.so.0 => no …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 不能安装virtualbox-4.2，新人求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416838 root@zhou-HP-Pavilion-G4-NoteBook-PC:~# dpkg -i virtualbox-4.2_4.2.10-84104~Ubuntu~quantal_amd64.deb dpkg: considering removing virtualbox in favour of virtualbox-4.2 ... dpkg: no, cannot proceed with 卸载 virtualbox (--auto-deconfigure will help): vi …
<jusss> hi,all
<^k^> jusss, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<iMadper> 最近flash插件崩溃的有点儿多. 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问lubuntu有哪个版本是完全汉化了的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416839 装了个lubuntu10.4只有部分是中文，大部分都是英文，想请问有没有哪个版本是完全汉化了的？xubuntu是不是也是这种情况呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 onxiey — 2013-03-29 20:07 
<jusss> wiiw: kk你来了
<jusss> wiiw: 你咋没帽子了？lol
<loaden> 最近12.04突然变得特别慢。
<loaden> 启动竟然要1分钟左右，不知道是何道理。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu的启动的确在算得上Linux中启动最慢的系统中的一员
<loaden> 新安装时还很快。
<loaden> 从去年5月底安装到现在学不到一年。
<loaden> 竟然像Windows似的，变得越来越慢了。奇怪。
<loaden> 还不到一年。
<jiero> 好久不聊天了了啊。
<loaden> ：－）
<loaden> :-)
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 服务安装多了或者是磁盘出现了问题？
<loaden> jiero: 用的IRC哪个客户端啊？
<loaden> 最近安装了LAMP
<loaden> 会不会与此有关？
<loaden> 不过，没有开放，只供开发测试用的。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我只知道安装了LAMP之后关机会变慢而已
<loaden> 关机还可以，就是开机慢。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 开机的时候使用文字界面，看看哪里慢
<jiero> loaden: 随意吧。以前我也就用Quassel和chatzilla和pidgin和empathy和opera，现在thunderbird
<loaden> 慢的时候，出来一个oneconf-service，占据了98％的CPU（双核）。
<loaden> 而且，居高不下。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个服务还真没有见过
<loaden> jiero: 哦，之前用Firefox的时候我很喜欢用chatzilla，不过现在转向Chrome了，找了一个CIRC的简单客户端在用。功能比较简陋。
 * jiero 已经忘记了什么时候抛弃了chromium了。。。
 * jiero 只记得是 app shop推出了不久
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 一直就没有拥抱过Chrome，最多只是把它当成备用浏览器，主力还是火狐。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] opera的irc客户端还是很好使的
<loaden> 我用的是chrome，感觉还是好用点。
<loaden> oneconf-service 是属于oneconf包么？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Mozilla也有一个浏览器套装
<jiero> Mozilla的那个已经不用了。
<jiero> 没活动了
<jiero> 错误就在于，多个品牌。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] seamonkey没有人用了？
<loaden> 发现oneconf与software-center相关，而软件中心我早就卸载了。
<loaden> 可能与此有关。我清除oneconf试⒈。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 没有呀，三月份这个套件还更新了
<loaden> 火狐的同步做的不好。
<loaden> Chrome通过gmail把啥都同步了。两边一模一样。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 同步的话Chrome做的最好，不过一般只要同步书签就行了，配置我都是打包备份的
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] opera的同步也可以
<loaden> 我啥都同步了。
<loaden> 单位电脑也装的Ubuntu，回家后还可以接着干活。
<loaden> 火狐的同步伤了我的心，只好放弃。其实我之前几年一直在火狐。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 同步标签页的话火狐还是可以的
<eexp> 一个光棍浏览器，能同步啥内容
<pity_> 妈的，公司开发的程序是 GB18030 的，到处乱码，锟斤拷，菱形字，问号……
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 为什么？
 * jiero 还没用过浏览器同步。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 只要编码对的就不应该出现这个问题呀
<jiero> firefox同步没用吧。。。浏览记录都没。。。
<pity> 输入都乱码
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有用，虽然效果相当垃圾，
<jiero> 能告诉我同步做什么么。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux下rpm包安装java的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416843 http://www.science.smith.edu/~jcardell/ ... pusim.html 进入这个网站需要安装rpm包，但是安装会出错，求具体解法。 我使用alien 转换 rpm不成功 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimbloody — 2013-03-29 21:18 
<iMadper> jiero: 我都不同步... 我就一台电脑. 
<jiero> iMadper: 我2台电脑，也不同步。
<mao> 请问有人用linux建了手机可以使用的wifi热点了吗？
<jiero> mao: 你的手机不行。
<jiero> mao: 如此而已
<iMadper> mao: hostapd
<iMadper> mao: 保证你手机支持.
<iMadper> mao: 自己去搜索吧.
<mao> 不是我的手机不行，而是校园里面的瑞捷不行的。
<iMadper> mao: hostapd呀
<iMadper> mao: 去用吧. 
<iMadper> mao: 孩子. 
<jiero> mao: 呃。你的问题对不对啊。
<mao> ？
<mao> 什么问题
<iMadper> mao: hostapd也不行吗?!
<jiero> 你问的是wifi热点建立不是，和瑞捷有关系？
<mao> 瑞捷的问题是不支持多网卡，ip绑定的，只要检测到有虚拟网卡，自动短线。
<mao> 我们学校用瑞捷客户端登陆
<iMadper> mao: 我知道了... 让你用hostapd
<iMadper> mao: 不就是瑞洁吗?
<iMadper> mao: h3c都支持了
 * iMadper 真费劲.
<jiero> 费劲
<jiero> 好多游戏。又不想玩了。
<jiero> 结果
<iMadper> jiero: 玩过模拟城市吗?
<jusss> 我用seamonkey
<jiero> iMadper:  23岁了？ 24岁的时候 就只有24小时，25岁就少了一小时，我要少2小时了。
<jiero> iMadper: 不玩，累。
<jiero> iMadper: 讨厌现在的商业模式。
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<jusss> 现在chromium
<iMadper> jiero: 古墓丽影? 新的劳拉漂亮了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。我对看美女没兴趣。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ....
<iMadper> jusss: 你小心点儿.
<jiero> iMadper: 看你更好玩
<jusss> iMadper: ?怎么了
<iMadper> .......................................................
<iMadper> jusss: 这你都没理解...
 * iMadper 堪忧...
<piggybox> 新的劳拉看着比较惨，不过挺真实。以前的都是007
<jusss> iMadper: 。。。我理解能力很弱。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 到底怎么了？
<iMadper> jusss: 就是, 很可能 jiero 看上你了, 你去洗干净菊花等着吧. 
<jiero> 感觉。。。超过200mb的游戏不想要，小于50mb的游戏不想要。
<jiero> iMadper: 看上你了，别扯jusss
<iMadper> ...
<jusss> iMadper: 我这么丑，他怎么看上我，他一定看上你了，你洗干净你的菊花吧
<jusss> iMadper: 看，他看上你了
<iMadper> jusss: ... 你跟 jiero 说话这么一致.
<iMadper> jusss: 你们才是好基友
<jusss> iMadper: 洗干净你的嘴巴，等着吧，哇卡卡
<jiero> iMadper: 好好刷牙，不要喷唾沫
<iMadper> ................................................................
<jusss> 昨晚下了the amazing spiderman
<jusss> 还没看
<jusss> 有啥好电影求推荐
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 超极本装ubuntu。。问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416844 有谁用惠普超极本，带有SSD的那种，用EasyBCD装ubuntu成功的么？分享下经验啊。。。拜托。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoyunvsmm — 2013-03-29 21:37 
<jiero> iMadper: 没有 visa 没有 mastercard 没有 paypal
<iMadper> jiero: 我也没有呀!!! 
<iMadper> jiero: 我每次都是等阿蛋海涛才能跟着一起
<jiero> iMadper: 没收入的
<iMadper> jiero: 你以为我有?!
<iMadper> jiero: 我们组没有hc, 不要我了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。这么可怜啊。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 
 * jiero 已经自暴自弃了。
<eexp> http://58.215.124.15/25/39/6/letv-uts/1868375-AVC-537598-AAC-31586-5513720-405576846-16bd07973bcee1389f2fbbb4ee45fb08-1361881405245.letv?crypt=78dade5caa7f2e220&b=588&gn=849&nc=3&bf=30&p2p=1&video_type=flv&check=0&tm=1364704200&key=ea46f02b46b2b2f61977e386c0ccdeee&opck=1&lgn=letv&proxy=1033951248&cipi=2095620922&geo=18-232-1&mmsid=2241947&host=www_letv_com
<jiero> eexp: 干嘛要下载啊。
<iMadper> eexp: 啥来的?
<jiero> eexp: 你找到真实地址了？
<eexp> 现在不准看
<jusss> eexp: 什么东东
<iMadper> eexp: 还不准看? 
<eexp> 晚上不准看
<jusss> eexp: 岛国爱情动作片？
<mao> 我看了不行，网卡不支持AP模式。
<iMadper> eexp: 看个屁呀, 下载速度那么慢...
<jiero> iMadper: 不慢啊 200kb/s
<iMadper> mao: 你的支持什么模式?
<iMadper> mao: Ad-Hoc     Auto       Managed    Master     Monitor    Repeater   Secondary  我的支持这几个, 就可以用hostapd
<jusss> jiero: 那个是什么
<mao> Supported interface modes:
<mao>                  * IBSS
<mao>                  * managed
<mao>                  * monitor
<iMadper> mao: 啥破网卡...
<jiero> jusss: letv视频的真实地址。
<eexp> IBSS不就是嘛。
<iMadper> eexp: lol~
<jusss> jiero: 什么视频的真实地址？
<eexp> iMadper: 你自己不懂缩写嘛
<jiero> jusss: 某动画。
<iMadper> 24:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3592 Wireless 802.11abgn 2T/2R PCIe 毫无压力. 
<jiero> 。。。
<eexp> jusss: 高级片
<iMadper> eexp: 不懂呀~ ibss是啥的缩写?
<eexp> 去google
<iMadper> eexp: lol~
<jusss> eexp: 什么高级片？
<jiero> eexp: jusss you know bandage, some day I will grow up then you won't scare me.
<eexp> 超级片
<jiero> someday. 
<mao> 我看得这个说明 先iw list   然后如果”Supported interface modes”中有AP的话，那么恭喜，你的网卡支持用hostapd来架设软AP.
<jusss> eexp: 蝙蝠侠4？
<eexp> jiero: 米看懂你这句
<jusss> eexp: 还是黑客帝国4？
<iMadper> mao: 别管, 我的也没有ap
<eexp> 破片不看
<jiero> eexp: 测试你的视频然后写下听到的
<jusss> eexp: 到底是啥片
<eexp> 去。自己去下
<jiero> jusss: 笨笨，vlc播放就好了，就知道了
<jusss> jiero: 没网。。。
<jusss> jiero: 而且没vlc...
<mao> 好的，我就试试了。
<iMadper> jusss: 扯淡. 你用什么上的irc? 没网?!
 * jiero 发现 mint默认装3个媒体播放器 Totem / VLC/ GNOME-Mplayer
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 即使不算 mplayer
<iMadper> smplayer2万岁. 
<mao> 我是smplayer
<iMadper> mao: 要换smplayer2.
<iMadper> mao: 不然, 很多rmvb的声音会有问题.
<jiero> smplayer是我见过最垃圾的播放器。。。连正常放视频都做不到。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jie
<mao> 这么快又更新了，我的很好呀。
<jusss> iMadper: 3个人在用200KB/s的小水管，而且他们在玩游戏，不敢开视频或下载
<iMadper> jiero: 不不, smplayer远比vlc好用多了. 
<iMadper> jusss: 啥破网...
<eexp> 为啥vlc
<eexp> mplayer就是嘛
<eexp> jiero: 你现在是那啥超级本？
<jiero> eexp: 台式机
<jusss> iMadper: 学校恶心不允许拉6Mb/s或10Mb/s的，只允许2Mb/s的。。。
<jiero> jusss: 反正。你们也不干好事。。。
<eexp> 记得你买了一个？
<mao> dota？、、
<jiero> eexp: 以前买的那个算？
<jiero> 下载能下载啥东西。
<eexp> 以前？那不知道了
<jiero> eexp: 那就没买。
<eexp> 没1920的，不买
<jiero> eexp: 现在有4000元了。可以买的。就不买了。
<eexp> 4000，退我的吧
<jiero> iMadper: 我背着85万债务啊。
<jiero> eexp: 恩。
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 你丫干嘛了?!
<eexp> 卖身就是
<jiero> iMadper: 房子 50万，大学35万。
<cfy> iMadper: 估计从家里贷到钱了
<cfy> .....
<iMadper> cfy: ...
<jiero> cfy: 如此。
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<cfy> eexp: ee~
<eexp> 要是美女，那我就收了
<eexp> cfy: momo
 * iMadper 家里一份钱都出不起!
<cfy> eexp: 当小妾?
<jiero> cfy: 美女。
<jiero> cfy: 你是美女。。。
<eexp> cfy: jiero是美女不
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> eexp: 不是
<eexp> 是吧
<knownbad> jiero: 美屁？
<eexp> 最好是，要不，85w自己卖去
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> eexp: 额，好吧，那让他做你的好基友好了
<jiero> 卖了jusss
<knownbad> jiero: 亲爱的，别客气。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<jusss> ...
<mao> 是美女吗？ 求图呀。
<eexp> jusss: 小屁孩，整天说基。
<jusss> jiero: 你原来有了台湾佬做基友
<jusss> eexp: 这不是没妹子吗。。。
<eexp> 好吧。逗发了 knownbad
<eexp> jusss: 整天说的。其实自己有这倾向。
<jiero> jusss: 小屁孩因为你这样的。就没妹子了。
<knownbad> 没，这几天被老婆操软了。
<jiero> 没啥。想睡觉了。
<jiero> 最近到处都很吵闹。
<eexp> 秘鲁大冒险[高清版]
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教win8下wubi安装ubuntu重启的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416846 在win8 系统下wubi安装好了ubuntu后重启，就有引导错误，可以按“enter”到选择系统的界面，但是问题是选择了ubuntu后就自动重启了，不知道这是什么原因，网上次问题的讨论也较少，我觉得是UEFI …
<mao> 为什么我发言是<mao>：   ，别人是<eexp> jusss:   ？？
 * jusss ee用了颜色字体，然后跑了
<chengshiding> eexp: 颜色字体怎么弄的
<zypeh>  /join #emacs-cn
<mao> k
<jusss> roylez_: chromium一打开shooter.cn怎么就是打开空白的xml文件
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn - 与别人分享，别人与你分享 (@ shooter.cn)
<roylez_> jusss: 渣
<mao> ko
<jusss> roylez_: ?
<imtxc> mao: 好久不见
<imtxc> iMadper: 论文搞定了？
<imtxc> 收购 TF15  cc iMadper ～
<iMadper> imtxc: 1999原价出
<imtxc> .............
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪有1999的原价
<iMadper> imtxc: 易讯
<imtxc> iMadper: 减700的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只原价出. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样啊
<imtxc> 怎么还没人收购我的小耳放呢
<imtxc> 低于成本价出
<freeflying> jusss: 那你要问shooter.cn
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn - 与别人分享，别人与你分享 (@ shooter.cn)
<freeflying> imtxc: 侯总是谁
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是你么
<freeflying> imtxc: 我是吊死码农一枚，何来老总一说
<imtxc> freeflying: 吊死了还带帽子
<suifeng> freeflying: 又在装了
<freeflying> suifeng: 装啥
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntukylin on the way http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416849 fcitx is now ok for dash www.ubuntukylin.com open its station 统计信息: 发表于 由 masonliu — 2013-03-29 22:25 
<mao> ？
<suifeng> 候总呀
<pity> 请教个问题，我想生成一个文件，用来更新配置，如 abc = 2,bcd = 9,cde = 23424 这样的，这些都是固定值，问题是原配置文件中可能已经存在这些配置了，但值不同，有的配置则不存在，这样应该怎么写？
<pity> 原配置文件中可能有重复出现那些字段
<freeflying> suifeng: 都是浮云
<inode_lf> 我想问一下，在国外的域名注册商里，如果先私人注册域名，就得域名注册和私人域名注册同时购买，这是怎么回事
<inode_lf> 全球最著名的域名注册商 https://cart.godaddy.com
<jusss> inode_lf: shell里那个执行完第一条指令再执行第二条指令的符号是？
<inode_lf> jusss: 在第一条命令后加分号就可以了
<freeflying> 上回谁说在用sublime text2的
<IsoaSFlus> c中的指针，在实际中有什么意义么…
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 人少了点呢~
<pity> jusss: inode_lf 加分号会不顾上一条命令是否执行成功就执行下一条命令吧？
<inode_lf> pity: 是的
<pity> inode_lf: 如果想上一条命令执行成功再执行下一条命令，失败则不执行下一条命令的话好像是用 && 连接
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 鸟哥的私房菜上有介绍
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 没人鸟我么~
<mao> 怎么针对一个人发言，我网上找了好多，可找不到答案？？
<IsoaSFlus> mao：
<mao> ？
<mao> 求答案呀，
<mao> 就是这个
<IsoaSFlus> 就这样啊
<IsoaSFlus> 只要打出别人名字就行了
<mao> IsoaSFlus: 
<mao> IsoaSFlus: 及
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<mao> 我就因为这个找了一晚上
<mao> 没想到这么简单，
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 因为太简单了
<IsoaSFlus> 所以答案找不到
<sidgwick> 我刚进来, 大家说的是什么??
<IsoaSFlus> 我下了晚安
<IsoaSFlus> Please see the topic
<mao> 呵呵，是呀，没有人说这个，我是第二次用irc 所以不知道。
<vermilioner> 我回来啦，，，，，，
<gebjgd> @glimho：食人族抓了大量外国人，请示酋长怎么办，酋长说：吃不了赶紧做罐头，把做法定下后我看看？很快方案报给酋长：准备用十个美国人，五个英国人和五个法国人做罐头。酋长听后说：我基本同意，但一定要加一个中国人。主管不解问：为什么非加个中国人？酋长：中国人是防腐剂。
<gebjgd> @范炜：【有多少人前20多年就这么傻逼的度过了】小学：“你要是不好好学习，将来就考不上初中”；初中：“你要是不好好学习，将来就考不上高中”；高中：“你要是不好好学习，将来就考不上大学”；大学：“你要是不好好学习，将来就找不着工作”；工作面试：“你在学校的时候是不是光顾着学习了？”
<mao> gebjgd: 食人族抓了大量外国人，请示酋长怎么办，酋长说：吃不了炸了，………………中国人是地沟油
<gebjgd> @xie107：月黑风高，荒郊野岭，小木屋。男：来了？女：来了。男：来？ 女：来！ 男：来了没？ 女：还没。 男：还没来？ 女：来了！ 女：还来吗？ 男：不来了，来不了了！
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, Hello
<bigcat> hello
<^k^> bigcat, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<chengshiding_XX> bigcat, 呵呵
<bigcat> ?
<chengshiding> nothing
<bigcat> hello
<^k^> bigcat, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, HHH
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, HHH
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, HHH
<pity> 请教个问题，awk 能删除匹配行吗？
<pity> 用 sed 倒是可以删除匹配行，但连 . 和 _ 都要转义，太麻烦了
<chengshiding_XX> dcc chengshiding ~/Download/hei.png
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, GGGGG
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, GGGGG
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, GGGGG
<iMadper> pity: 把你的sed语句给我, 我帮你转成awk
<iMadper> pity: awk也需要转移的吧.
<pity> iMadper: sed -i.bak '/net\.ipv4\.tcp\_rmem.*/d;/net\.ipv4\.tcp\_wmem/d;/net\.ipv4\.tcp\_syn\_retries/d;/net\.ipv4\.tcp\_synack\_retries/d;/net\.ipv4\.tcp\_retries1/d;/net\.ipv4\.tcp\_retries2/d;' /etc/sysctl.conf
<pity> iMadper: 你瞧这些转义，看一眼就想吐了
<iMadper> pity: 我后悔了... 真长...
<pity> iMadper: 哈哈，不必当回事儿
<iMadper> pity: 我看看先哈. 
<iMadper> pity: 不过, awk也不能减少转义的
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, hhhhh
<pity> iMadper: 但有更好的办法删除匹配行
<pity> iMadper: 我有个办法，就是把那几个匹配字段行首都添加个 delete 标识，然后 sed -i '/^delete/d' file 这样就省劲多了
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 这个可以.
<pity> iMadper: 但要先匹配那几个字段
<iMadper> pity: 不过, 怎么选择那些来加上delete?
<pity> iMadper: 就是要先匹配那些字段啊，找出匹配的字段，然后 sed -i 's/foo/^delete/' file 这样如何？
<pity> iMadper: 一共就四个需要匹配的字段，我可以用 awk 打印出来
<iMadper> pity: 等下. 
<iMadper> pity: s/foo/^delete/ 没问题吗?
<pity> iMadper: 但用 for 循环每次读取一行字符串再放到 sed 里去操作不太会
<pity> iMadper: 那只是思路，不是真正的代码啊
<iMadper> pity: 不用for呀
<pity> iMadper: 不用遍历那四个字段吗？
<iMadper> pity: awk直接帮你遍历了
<pity> iMadper: 是，但要传递给 sed
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 你试试看吧, 确实awk在这里能用上
<pity> iMadper: 我在试
<iMadper> pity: :-)
<chengshiding> 睡觉啦
<chengshiding> 早睡早起身体好
<pity> iMadper: 但用 wak 向匹配行的行首添加 delete 标识不会
<iMadper> pity: 我现在去学awk, 然后帮你!~
<pity> iMadper: 少侠真是侠肝义胆！
<iMadper> pity: 过几天面试也会需要, 怎么都得学.  :-)
<pity> iMadper: 你要不困的话就瞧一眼吧，哈哈
<iMadper> 恩, 不过估计要一会儿时间.
<pity> iMadper: 弄不出来也没关系，不急的
<iMadper> pity: echo "timessss asefawe" | awk '/sss/{print ("delete", $0);}'
<iMadper> pity: 修改//里面的, 变成你要匹配的
<cfy> .....
<cfy> boring.....
<cfy> iMadper: 你还需要面试?
<pity> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> cfy: 呢. 
<iMadper> cfy: 恩. 
<cfy> iMadper: 哪里的?rh?
<pity> iMadper: 原来这样
<iMadper> pity: 你试试看? 有啥需求跟我说, 我在学. 
<pity> iMadper: 我测试一下
<iMadper> pity: 恩.  :-)
<pity> iMadper: 这样没问题，怎么可以把四行字段传入到 /sss/ 那个位置呢？
<iMadper> pity: /xxx/ or /time/ or /fuxx/   
<iMadper> pity: 错了!!! 等等!!
<iMadper> pity: 等我再看看书
<pity> iMadper: 我看正则行不行
<iMadper> pity: /xxx/ || /time/ || /fuxx/  恩, 这个你试试看吧
<iMadper> pity: //里面放的就是正则. 
<iMadper> pity: 你上个sed里面不过有四个正则吗? 你就四个 || 就行了~
<pity> iMadper: 果然可以
<pity> iMadper: 我只取关键字就好了
<iMadper> pity: :-)
<iMadper> pity: 其实你可以不用sed了, 
<pity> iMadper: 我晕，好像不对
<iMadper> pity: 怎么了?
<pity> iMadper: 只是把结果传后配置文件里了，但配置文件原有的并没有改
<iMadper> pity: 你要 -i
<iMadper> pity: 你要 -i这种效果?
<pity> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> pity: 不会, 等我看看书哈~ 初学者, 见谅
<iMadper> pity: 没啥好办法:
<iMadper> cp test.html test.html.orig
<iMadper> awk 'your awk script here' test.html.orig >test.html
<iMadper> # and then optionally remove the copy:
<iMadper> rm test.html.orig
<pity> iMadper: awk '/foo/{print ("delete", $0);}' test 1<>test 这样可以，但我这没成功
<pity> iMadper: awk 'sub(/dna/,"DNA",$1)' file 1<>file
<iMadper> pity: 你要 < 干嘛?
<pity> iMadper: 那段英文的意思我明白，只是原文件里面除了匹配的字段都不可以动的
<iMadper> pity: 哦? 那我再去看看去. 
<pity> iMadper: awk 的一种写法而已，直接写入原文件
<pity> iMadper: http://bbs.bioon.net/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=429142&do=blog&id=93539
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 我去看看. 
<gebjgd> 午夜课堂
<iMadper> pity: 这个是shell的冲定向, 不过我还没想明白, 为啥要 1<
<pity> iMadper: 刚才那个匹配字段有问题，的确匹配出来了，然后又写了回去，但是追加而不是修改
<iMadper> pity: 举个例子? 我有点儿乱了. 
<pity> iMadper: 其实我也不明白啊，这算奇技淫巧吧
<iMadper> pity: 比如源文件是 "xxx aaa bbb" 你想要变成  "delete xxx aaa bbb"? 
<iMadper> pity: 还是想要干嘛?
<pity> iMadper: 用刚才的方法，把正确的匹配结果写入了原文件，但它是把那结果追加到源文件头部了，而不是替换了匹配行
<pity> iMadper: 比如原文件第一行有 abc，第三行有 ade，第八行和14行有 ddd，我想匹配这些行，然后删除这些行
<iMadper> pity: 明白了! 可以
<iMadper> pity: 稍等. 
<pity> iMadper: 我没找到用 awk 删除匹配行的方法，只找到了替换或删除字符的方法
<pity> iMadper: sed 倒简单，/d 就把匹配行删除了，但匹配字符串时转义太恶心了
<iMadper> pity: awk '/abc/ || /ade/ || /ddd/ //{$0=""}'
<iMadper> pity: awk '/abc/ || /ade/ || /ddd/{$0=""}'
<iMadper> pity: 下面那个是, 你试试看?
<pity> iMadper: 我了个去，很暴力呀，我怎么就没想到
<iMadper> pity: 可以了
<iMadper> pity: 可以了?
<pity> iMadper: 不行呢，好像没匹配住
<iMadper> pity: 我去自己试一下, 成功了跟你说. 
<pity> iMadper: 我试了，的确不行，理论上应该是对的呀
<iMadper> pity: 能不能给一行实际的数据我看看?
<iMadper> pity: 我还没想到问题在哪儿, 想用实际数据看看 
<pity> iMadper: 私聊
<iMadper> pity: 恩. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我顺便把awk也给学了. 
<gebjgd> 噗
<cleamoon_> java里  return true false; 什么意思?
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 你哪里看到的
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 一blog
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 地址
<cleamoon_> 当然也有可能是其他语言...
<cleamoon_> http://www.12freeblog.com/post/2011-5-9-Mothers_Day.aspx
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 这是玩笑代码
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 别当真
<cleamoon_> 那他那里想表达什么?
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 我不是作家 无法回答
<cleamoon_> ....
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 游戏机上装了win8
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 后悔了?
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 渣啊
<cleamoon_> 当然.
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 真是渣 从设计到使用习惯  哪个傻逼想的这主意啊
<kk>  05:12
<cleamoon_> 我估计是apple帮ms想的
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 有可能
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 这么下去 微软离死不远了
<cleamoon_> 只要有一个可以工作的便宜的系统出来, ms就完了
<cleamoon_> mac os可用, 太贵, 无移植性
<cleamoon_> 出一个电脑版的android就好了
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 对
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: android x86真的给力的话 微软就完蛋了
<cleamoon_> android对手机优化了, 再靠android恐怕不好
<cleamoon_> 就像无论apple怎么倒叱也不能让mac os和ios一模一样...
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: linux + android apps
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 无敌了
<cleamoon_> 没有太好的营销模式呀
<cleamoon_> 让所有人都换系统必须有足够好的理由
<cleamoon_> 手机之前没有太好的商业系统
<cleamoon_> 但电脑的商业还好
<cleamoon_> 想换系统就得找新的商业模式
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 未必  说实在的 如果现在linux能直接用android app了 那微软真的就傻逼了
<alvin_rxg> +1
<cleamoon_> 现在不能用吗?
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: android 的apps 现在很多商业软件的
<gebjgd> cleamoon_:  不能 模拟器 不是native
<gebjgd> roylez_: 扎西德乐
<cleamoon_> 那你写一个好的android运行环境吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 不是那么简单的
<alvin_rxg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/AndroidExecutionEnvironment
<cleamoon_> 也不至于十分困难吧... 毕竟android是开源的, wine都弄得出来, android还不容易搞定
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你现在又用ubuntu了?
<alvin_rxg> Linux wheezy 3.2.0-4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.2.39-2 i686 GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大便啊
<alvin_rxg> 拉了好久了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: htc one出来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好想买  太贵了
<alvin_rxg> how much`
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 600欧
<cleamoon_> 买那个干什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 手里的先用个5年再说
<cleamoon_> +1
<alvin_rxg> 我前一个手机用了5年，这个怎么说也要用5年再说……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 试过 lout 这个 typesystem 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lout?
<alvin_rxg> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lout
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有  用不到
<gebjgd> 一同事文员小丽中午趴在办公桌睡着了， 我们旁边几个男同事用手机看足球联赛，大家齐喊“射 了，射 了” 小丽从睡梦中高呼醒来：“不要射在里面 .....”当时大家都蒙了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cleamoon_ 搜狗拼音来了
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, arch?
<icebook> 早安
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-30
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 下安裝fcitx 搜狗輸入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416868 好长时间没用ubuntu了 但是还是像以前一样喜欢ubuntu 在微博上看到有人在发搜狗的linux版本使用消息 我就像尝试一下, ubuntu用户可以用 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fcitx-team/nightly sudo apt-get update sudo apt-g …
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 开机锁定伽玛值 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416869 设定好了伽玛值后，但重启就会还原，请问怎样永久锁定伽玛值 统计信息: 发表于 由 internet2007137 — 2013-03-30 8:47 
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 江西农业工程职业学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416870 大家一起研究 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhanqq2013 — 2013-03-30 9:03 
<welloong> hi,everybody,anybody running fedora?
<kk> 新 开源邮件客户端Geary 需要您的帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416871 Learn More Help Build Geary Yorba is building a modern, beautiful email app. Help them crowd-fund Geary to raise the bar of open source apps. 要提供捐助请点击 http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geary ... ail-client Help us make the only email client you'll ever need UPDA …
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, awk, 有啥好办法来修改源文件吗?
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请问C语言如何发声？让程序发出指定频率的声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416872 让程序发出指定频率的声音 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chinian — 2013-03-30 10:01 
<jusss> dmz
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • “磁盘实用工具”使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416875 1.先“卸载”要创建分区的磁盘。 2.执行“磁盘实用工具”。 3. 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-30 10:32 
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, 
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, 
<george_> ?
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • sansung n145 试用 lubuntu 12.04 alternate 安装配置记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416877 1.U盘安装lubuntu-12.04-alternate。（直接用安装好的ubuntu中的usbcreator或者livecd光盘版 的ubuntu中的usbcreator把下载的lubuntu镜像做成U盘启动盘）注：原先不知道alternate也能做成优盘启动盘， …
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, sssss
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, sssss
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, sssss
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, sssss
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, sssss
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, sssss
<kk> chengshiding_XX:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<kk> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, test
<left-river> ?
<chengshiding> lef-river: 测试来的
<linan> 有人吗？？
<jerryzhou> yes
<linan> 我想问一下皮带个
<jerryzhou> what mean?
<linan> 我想问一下pidgin如何实现传图功能
<linan> pidgin里面的聊天窗口里的内容为什么都不能按发送的字体显示呢？？
<miemiekurisu> linan, u should set up, LOL
<miemiekurisu> 你怎知对面没有按你发送的显示，再说反正本来对面就可以设置接收时的消息显示形式
<miemiekurisu> linan，实际上xmpp协议里对字体没有约定过
<miemiekurisu> stanza报文没有字体一节
<linan> 倒是聊天记录选择用html存储，那里面可以看到对方的字体和颜色，所以我就知道了对方的字体和我聊天窗口看到的不一样
<linan> 我是指lwQQ聊天
<miemiekurisu> 。。。那个是对方自己设的，你也可以自己设。。。
<miemiekurisu> 哦，QQ私有协议当然有，不过这样代码就会很难写
<miemiekurisu> 我倒是觉得QQ协议很SB。。。。
<linan> 那有没有什么插件能实现这种功能呢？？
<miemiekurisu> 报文交换居然还带字体指定。。。如果我没有对方指定的字体，程序会不会崩溃
<miemiekurisu> 你要看对方字体干啥。。。
<miemiekurisu> 你改改lwQQ的代码就行了，自动把当前聊天窗口的字体调整成对方的字体
<linan> 不一定吧，webqq用的是html那种，感觉就像是网页，如果你没有对应的字体就显示乱码呗，不知道我的理解对不对
<miemiekurisu> 如果你不怕找不到字体可能导致的一切问题
<miemiekurisu> 找不到字体可能会是方块
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 开机锁定伽玛值 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416881 设定好了伽玛值后，但重启就会还原，请问怎样永久锁定伽玛值 统计信息: 发表于 由 internet2007137 — 2013-03-30 11:29 
<miemiekurisu> 。。。
<miemiekurisu> 开机锁定伽马。。。。
<linan> 要去吃饭了，先下了
<miemiekurisu> 一定是打开方式不对。。。
<miemiekurisu> 。。。我只是打发时间而已。。。。
<miemiekurisu> 因为很无聊
<archl> Am I still here?
<archl> 有人在宅里刷屏幕么。
<miemiekurisu> ...
<miemiekurisu> archl
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 两台主机间文件传输 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416883 A服务器上的文件夹 Afloder 10分钟内更新过的文件 传输到 B服务器上文件夹 Bfloder 且这个文件夹内的文件可以随时删除不影响A上的文件夹 各位有解吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 自在江湖笑 — 2013-03-30 11:54 
<archl> miemiekurisu: 帮我报个 evince 的 bug
<archl> miemiekurisu: 就说 Forgive me, I often hit "home" next to "pg dn" and couldn't find way back. Thus, if there is a feature of time-stamp(view history) exist, it will be great.
<miemiekurisu> 我在ipad上。。。
<miemiekurisu> 再說我也不會報bug。。。
<archl> miemiekurisu: 就是去 https://help.gnome.org/users/evince/stable/bugs.html.en 然后注册个号。把我那句复制进去。
<archl> miemiekurisu: 我这里进不去了。
<miemiekurisu> 同步傳輸。。掛VLM不就可以了麼。。。。前提是速度過得去
<miemiekurisu> 。。。我在ipad上。。。
<archl> ipad 感觉不到什么。
<xinchi> 第一次用weechat，测试一下 哈哈
<inode_lf> gmail不停的抽风，上墙外的网，必须用的，怎么办呐？唉
<inode_lf> 没人发言
<iMadper> gmail抽风吗? 难道还有人在用gmail网页版那个垃圾?
<foob-cn> me foxmail.com
<airead> iMadper, 取经，您用什么？
<iMadper> airead: gmail的imap.
<airead> iMadper, 哦
<iMadper> airead: 网页版一是没法用, 二是太垃圾. 
<airead> iMadper, 还行吧，有时候在别人电脑上看个邮件还可以，不需要同步一大堆
<iMadper> airead: 那宁愿手机客户端. 
<iMadper> airead: 不然还得要求别人的电脑能饭强. 
<iMadper> 翻强.
<airead> iMadper, 你 gmail 中的邮件加起来有多大？
<iMadper> airead: 我得看看去. 
<airead> iMadper, 全存到手机里方便不？
<iMadper> airead: 全存不方便, 我是存180天. 以及我打过标记要保存的.
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • QT 使用QLabel时没输出，请问这是什么原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416885 菜鸟求助 代码： #include <QApplication> #include<QLabel> int main(int argc, char *argv[]) { QApplication a(argc, argv); QLabel *label=new QLabel("Hello wrold!"); label->show(); return a.exec(); } 之后qt creator一直显示：/home/dreamlhyu/qt/h …
<iMadper> airead: 700mb
<airead> iMadper, 改天我得研究研究，同步一次老麻烦了，原来能只同步标记的啊
<iMadper> airead: 不是呀, 我是全同步, 然后超过180天就删掉.
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<airead> iMadper, 明白啦，根据时间进行同步
<iMadper> imtxc: 早. 
<iMadper> airead: imap本身有 quick sync.
<iMadper> airead: 同步只需是你去拉下来最新的邮件而已. 
<iMadper> airead: 我的手机会自动删除超过180天, 并且没有被我标记保存的邮件. 
<airead> iMadper, roger that!
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • linux下流量监控悬浮窗小程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416886 利用pcap和pygtk写的一个悬浮窗小程序 可以显示每一个进程的上下行流量,和一个总流量, UI比较粗糙不过有改进的余地. 任何会pygtk的童鞋都可以拿来修改,本人也在一边学习cairo一边对程序ui进行改进 程 …
<Saigut> Hello
<kk> Saigut, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<Saigut> 有木有人用窗口管理器
<chengshiding> slackerui_: 问这句话说明你还不知道什么是窗口管理器
<chengshiding> slackerui_: 错了。不好意思
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 美国国务院，NASA，NBA协会，AIESEC http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416889 美国国务院，美国国家航空航天局，NBA协会，AIESEC用另外一个Office，网络上的FengOffice，也有开源版本。 http://www.fengoffice.com/web/index.php?lang=en 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-0 …
<pity> echo `awk '{print $1}' std.txt` | gawk -v OFS="|" '{print}' 想用 | 把 std.txt 文件中的第一列连接成一行，为什么这样写不行呢？
<pity> 打印出来的还是空格分割的第一列
<pity> 似乎 OFS="|" 没有生效
<smake> UbuntuKylin 将把windows赶出办公室！
<freeflying> smake: lol
<iMadper>  echo `awk '{print $1}' std.txt` | awk 'BEGIN{OFS="|"}{print}' 试试看? pity 
<pity> iMadper: 晕，不行呢，awk 和 gawk 都还是那样
<iMadper> pity: 哦? 我找个数据试试看哈. 稍等. 
<pity> iMadper: 昨晚给过你那个 std.txt 吧？
<iMadper> pity: 没吧... 
<pity> iMadper: 小窗
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于搜狗输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416892 那个fcitx-skin-sogou_0.0.2_all.deb文件谁有啊，能发一下么，到处找都找不到，谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 azurefang — 2013-03-30 15:07 
<psychologe> 各位有没有好用的清理缓存垃圾，旧内核的脚本。。推荐分享下。  ubuntu-tweak的清理功能挺好用的，但我又不想专门下载个软件去干这事。
<smake> Mir display server 有无详细资料?
<smake> <psychologe>软件中心里好像有相应工具下载。
<chengshiding> psychologe: ubuntu-tweak你值得拥有！
<psychologe> smake, 我感觉一个脚本能搞定的事，专门去下个软件有点大动干哥。。
<iMadper> psychologe: 自己写. 
<psychologe> chengshiding, 我用过ubuntu-tweak，，清理功能挺好用的，但其他功能对我来说都用不着。
<chengshiding> psychologe: 这个软件功能强大的呢，别小看他
<chengshiding> psychologe: 主题定制啊，什么的。尽管我没用ubuntu
<smake> <psychologe>命令行就可已搞定这事了，推荐软件是怕你不会用命令行！
<psychologe> chengshiding, 我研究下ubuntu-tweak,看能不能把它的清理功能分离出来
<chengshiding> psychologe: 没必要那么洁癖。
<psychologe> smake, 嗯，我是觉得有现成的脚本我就不用自己折腾，说实话挺喜欢用命令的
<smake> <psychologe>，也是。
<smake> 我也只会敲些简单命令。。。
<chengshiding> 主题
<psychologe> 命令操作的方式只有在熟练之后才能体现出来，，前期学习有点慢
<psychologe> 命令操作的方式的效率只有在熟练之后才能体现出来，，前期学习有点慢
<smake> 我觉得windows8应该向 wp8 靠拢，尽管不喜欢microsoft的作风。
<iMadper> psychologe: 试试看吧,  我没有ubuntu, 没法帮你测试, 写错了别怪我. #/bin/bash ls /boot/ | grep vmlinuz | sed 's@vmlinuz-@linux-image-@g' | grep -v `uname -r` > /tmp/kernelList; for I in `cat /tmp/kernelList` do aptitude remove $I done; rm -f /tmp/kernelList; update-grub 
<tryit> 明天是gentoo 1.0版本诞生11周年纪念日……
<psychologe> iMadper, 谢谢你，我记下了，等会回去测试下。。你这个脚本是清理旧内核的吧！
<iMadper> 恩 是
<smake> 对于gentoo我只看好chrome os！
<smake> 话说chromebook不在中国上市，气死我也！
<chengshiding> tryit: gentoo 11年了，才到1.0啊
<tryit> chengshiding, 我表达能力有问题还是你理解能力有问题？？
<chengshiding> tryit: 额
<smake> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，笑死我了
<chengshiding> 看错了
<iMadper> tryit: :-)
<chengshiding> 最原汁原味的发行版是哪个？
<iMadper> slackware?
<tryit> 看ebuild文档了，投身开源社区的切入点就选在gentoo上了…… :-)
<freeflying> tryit: lol
<welloong> 请问如何查看当前能接收到的无线信号的强度？
<chengshiding> 好像gentoo比较符合
<chengshiding> 它是完全自己编译的
<tryit> http://www.gentoo.org.cn/news/20130205-gentoo-cn-groups.xml
<smake> 想學好外語與編程的朋友應先學好漢語母語，（不是腦殘簡體漢語），這是我體會到的。。。
<jusss> smake: 你是非大陆人？你这是在喷简体？
<psychologe> welloong, 试试iwconfig 
<iMadper> 大陆简体抑或是马新简体或者是正体字, 都不会影响学习编程. smake 
<smake> 我非愤青，而想说一些真话！
<smake> 你们有所不知。。。。。。
<iMadper> 我是愤青, 但是我真心没觉得简体或者马新简体有什么值得吐嘈的地方.  在编程方面. 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【新手】在ubuntu12.04怎样用gcc编译c文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416896 在终端用vi写了个c程序之后怎样用gcc编译成可执行文件？ 新手求教，谢谢大家。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Seasonwow — 2013-03-30 15:33 
<chengshiding> smake: 世界是自由的，别满口骂别人，别人不靠你活
<jusss> smake: 想学好编程，只需要学好英语就行了
<tryit> 对头，英语是必须的
<psychologe> jusss, 嗯，程序员的母语是英语
<smake> 德语也行吧，不学英语
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: google翻译支持离线包了
<iMadper> 先学好母语我同意, 为了避免这种情况: <chengshiding> tryit: gentoo 11年了，才到1.0啊     但是简体中文真没什么值得吐嘈的. 
<iMadper> smake: 你还没说简体中文有什么问题
<chengshiding> iMadper: 不需要你操心
<smake> 简体中文不止是胡乱简化的汉字，而是混乱了思维，填平了了很多思想深度，不信的话你学三个月的台湾正体中文就会体会到了！！！
<smake> 我深有同感，我们的英语翻译水平就是远远不急台湾！
<smake> 不信你去看原版台湾教 编程 的书，就会体会出一二了！
<iMadper> smake: 翻译水平不够, 跟用简体/繁体没有关系. 是翻译的那个人语文不过关. 
<welloong> 争论简体繁体，就如争论linux好还是windows好。。。
<iMadper> welloong: 不, 争论的焦点是: 简体是否会影响大家学编程.
<smake> 不，是语言体系的问题，而不单单是个人水平问题！
<iMadper> welloong: 没有在准论哪个好. 
<welloong> 语言体系会影响思维模式。但不决定高低。
<iMadper> smake: 你知道什么是语言体系?
<iMadper> smake: 简体/繁体是同一个语言体系的. 
<smake> 我没想争论，只是想说明问题，我想你们没人看过台湾原版 英文翻译书吧？
<jusss> iMadper: 推荐几个电影
<iMadper> smake: 我看过台湾人写的书. 龙应台, 大江大海一九四九.  不外如是.
<smake> 看过，仔细体会就会有感觉，唉，不争论，不争论。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 我唾弃你的坟墓
<jusss> smake: 15:46 < smake> 德语也行吧，不学英语, 为什么不是日语或韩语?
<smake> 他们的用词，分析用的语言更准确，透彻。
<jusss> iMadper: 已经看过了
<welloong> smake，繁体文字确实能够表达比简体更丰富完整的的意思，单单从字形上来看。
<iMadper> welloong: 有更多的字, 不一定能增加语言的表达能力. 
<smake> 有何感触？
<smake> iMadper 不止是这个概念。
<welloong> iMadper，不是更多的字，单纯从一个字的写法看。
<iMadper> smake: 你不是已经不争论了吗?
<iMadper> welloong: 哦, 更`形象`一些?
<iMadper> welloong: 方便从字本身来揣摩字意?
<smake> 我们的思维已经缺胳膊断腿，不说了，说多无益！
<welloong> 从文字学角度看，繁体文字确实比简体文字更加富有情趣，但从译文角度看，差别不大。
<smake> jusss 德语与英语是一个语系的
<smake> 不说了，不说了，不争了。。。。。。
<welloong> 谁又能区分LINUX和linux究竟对人影响有多大呢。。。呵呵。
<welloong> 哈，你们继续，我备课。
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, fff
<chengshiding_XX> chengshiding, hhh
<smake> 话说，我更喜欢bsd授权！
<tryit> genoo居然有"app-doc/phrack-all-68"
<tryit> s/genoo/gentoo/
<freeflying> smake: 你应该帮助来翻译啊，造福大众
<smake> 这里没那么多人用gentoo，这位专家先生。
<smake> 我想来着，
<iMadper> 这里用gentoo的, 不比用ubuntu的少太多. 
<smake> 是我落后了？
<jiero> 都好黑啊。
<freeflying> smake: 翻译不关乎那个发行版，只要你翻译了就能帮助到别人
<jiero> 关键是，使用者超级少。
<welloong> fedora18x64 ing
 * jiero 说的是软件的。
<freeflying> jiero: 很多东西是相同的，每个发行版只是不同的打包方式而已
<smake> 试问大陆哪家书店允许卖非简体的书？
<jiero> smake: 呃。都允许？
<freeflying> smake: whats your point?
<smake> 都不允许
<welloong> 我还真比较少看到繁体的
<welloong> 当然也没去注意
<smake> 所以，算了
<iMadper> smake: 没这需求. 不过去香港买书, 是可以带进来的, 因为多数情况, 海关都不查你
<welloong> 至少我大学的课本是繁体的，古代汉语和古代文学史
<smake> 海关不查？才怪
<iMadper> smake: 我会说我上次带回来了两本playboy吗?~
<iMadper> smake: 我擦, 这我骗你干嘛!?!
<smake> 大批就不行了吧？
<iMadper> smake: 亲身经历, 两次都不查!
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<jiero> smake: 。。。古文书全都是繁体。
<jiero> smake: 我有好多。。。
<smake> 我带一千本我看海关查不查？
<iMadper> freeflying: 欧美的, 不喜欢, 就是觉得过去一趟, 不买亏了...
<welloong> 有点可惜的是现在教材基本是简体的，如果历史教科书能繁体估计好玩一些。
<iMadper> smake: 抬杠, 随你了. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 都出去了还买啥playboy, 直接去stripper bar啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 香港有吗? 不了解情况呀... 况且没钱...
<freeflying> iMadper: 他这不是抬杠，是naive了，你让他试试带1000本去美国看看
<welloong> 对了，为我在书店买的《国史大纲》是繁体的。
<freeflying> iMadper: 香港貌似没有
 * iMadper 多年前买的 纲鉴易知录 也是繁体的. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 一看侯总就没少去...
<smake> 这样说吧，我们的外文编程书翻译水平有较大偏差，只是我们没有对比，不差觉罢了，或习以为常罢了！
 * iMadper 就不该看翻译的. 
<welloong> smake，如果把繁体的外文译书弄成简体的，效果如何。
<freeflying> smake: 你来这里说这些没意义，1 这里大多人不看编程书， 2 要看也是原文
<smake> 但是，外文水平搞得毕竟少数
<smake> 高的
<iMadper> welloong: 不会损失任何语义. 
<freeflying> smake: 你提出个问题，又不解决，你觉得你生活的意义就在这里吗
<smake> 如果我是初中生，我想学编程，英语不好，怎么办？
<welloong> iMadper，如果有这个共识，就不必讨论这一问题了，看来大陆应该争取台湾一些编程译书的授权，弄成简体中文版的。
<iMadper> welloong: 一直就有一些这种书的. 
<iMadper> welloong: 不过, 没有获得太大的好评. 
<smake> 个人尽个人的微薄之力吧！
<smake> 原版更好！！！
<jiero> 拉拉。
<jiero> 因为自己不够能力改进，所以原版更好。
 * jusss 其实我比较喜欢看程序员的笔记，如果他们肯分享的，^_^
<smake> 好的程序员一般不愿分享的
<jusss> 如果D.M.R Ken Thompson把他们的笔记送我一本，该多好，看不懂，用来装b也很不错
<smake> 好吧，我承认
<tryit> apue,unp都是精华啊，绝对是顶级程序员和顶级作者
<smake> 没看过。。。。。。
<tryit> 现在的问题是资源太多了，都不去看而已
<smake> 闲暇时间的闲谈，不必太技术
<iMadper> tryit: apue略过时了. unp好. 
<tryit> iMadper, unp看完第二部分了。。
<iMadper> tryit: 我就看了第一册的前一部分... 原始套接字开始就没看... 
<airead> tryit, 掌握了多少？
<tryit> airead, 知道了很多意外状况，程序的健壮性需要处理这些
<smake> 我就好奇了是不是到了量子计算时代，所有的现有技术都过时了？
 * jiero 不是程序员
<jiero> 看现在，看过去，展望未来
<airead> tryit, 嗯，收获不小啊～
<tryit> airead, 知识都需要在实践中进一步学习，差得远还
<airead> tryit, 实践以后会了，过了几年不实践了，是不是就又忘的差不多了啊？
<tryit> airead, 到一定程度就忘不了了
<airead> tryit, 也许吧
<smake> 都是大师！
<smake> ^_^
<bigwolf> 写的配置文件，英文字体大小可调整，中文不行
<bigwolf> urxvt 怎么设置中文字体大小没有用呢？
<jiero> 今天下雪了好冷。。。
<jiero> 手冻僵了。。。
<jusss>  jiero 你在哪？下雪了
<jusss> jiero: 今天俺这也很冷
<jiero> jusss: 山东省潍坊市。
 * jiero 想像。无法输入中文的手机。。。
<jusss> 下载的电影质量太好，渣机子不能流畅播放是件很恶心的事
<airead> 有人用  rsync 做自动分发没？
<debianer> 请问现在到低有没有破解wifi的软件？
<debianer> 装了几个都不行
<welloong> wifi都是破解wpa，沒什麼作用
<alvin_rxg> aircrack-ng ?
<debianer> 什么意思
<debianer> 能不能破解？
<alvin_rxg> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aircrack-ng.org%2F&ei=va9WUYqKDI_ktQbshIHADg&usg=AFQjCNFXcqZSbc-WCrx3VAeonlqLjxBiSw&sig2=iysPPjN8jZrPvJziyUboPg
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<welloong> 看來看去，應該沒有破解成功的，wpa2
<welloong> 原來那種老的密碼協議就可以
<alvin_rxg> airbase-ng: automatically set privacy bit to 1 if WPA or WPA2 is used (-Z or -z option).
<alvin_rxg> Ability to cause the WPA/WPA2 handshake to be captured
<welloong> 有成功案例？反正我沒成功
<alvin_rxg>  #aircrack-ng 
<welloong> http://netsecurity.51cto.com/art/201105/264844.htm
<jiero> 装上了 rime
<gebjgd> jiero: 不好用 直接用google 拼音就是了
<jiero> gebjgd: google 拼音不好用。。。不长进啊。
<gebjgd> jiero: 没觉得  我觉得挺好用的 速度还快
<jiero> gebjgd: 开始的时候确实比 rime 好
<jiero> 呃。感觉速度是一样的啊。
<jiero> 如果都是 fctix
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 谁帮忙把图片搞透明，保留阴影 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416899 IMAG0036.jpg IMAG0034.jpg 叶子改绿色点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-03-30 17:37 
<lei> dbus-send --session --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=org.mpris.amarok /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.Pause
<lei> 如何接收dbus方法的返回值啊
<lei> dbus-monitor 监视有很详细的输出,但是dbus-send确返回method return sender=:1.14 -> dest=:1.13 reply_serial=2719
<jusss> .
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在windows下用wubi安装12.10重启后安装 function not implement http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416900 求助，何解？怎么会出现这种问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leeymo — 2013-03-30 19:25 
<tenzu> 拜神拜大仙
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽控萝莉
<tenzu> roylez_:  没出去耍？
<roylez_> tenzu: 在家看片
<roylez_> tenzu: Django unchained
<tenzu> roylez_: 电视被女王征用了，我只能上网
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 求女王赏一台啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 32寸小的才几个钱
<tenzu> roylez_: 那还得多买一个机顶盒，好贵
<roylez_> tenzu: 不买机顶盒，用高清线接电脑，电脑放720p的片子看
<tenzu> roylez_: 有电脑，懒得开
<tenzu> roylez_: 感觉没啥想看的片
<roylez_> tenzu: 是啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 我看到这片评分比较高才下的
<jiero> ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 我是校内pt有啥就看啥
<jiero> 感觉没啥看得了。
<jiero> 早就这样了。
<tenzu> jiero: YO
<roylez_> tenzu: 我只看海盗湾上YIFY的
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好。
<roylez_> jiero: 年纪大了，片子看穿了
<tenzu> roylez_: 那得用流量，下载速度还不行
<jiero> roylez_: 你可以把看过的片子都实用啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 你不看片，你干啥？
<jiero> tenzu: 看看，画画，想像
<roylez_> tenzu: 家里也要按流量算么？
<tenzu> roylez_: 全部校园网，便宜
<jiero> tenzu: 我最喜欢干的事情是空想
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<jiero> 。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 多少钱？
<tenzu> jiero: 我懒得动脑子
<tenzu> roylez_: 一个月30，10G流量
<jiero> tenzu: 哦）需要加油了
<jiero> tenzu: 有油料就可以动脑了
<jiero> 流量？
<jiero> 是wifi？
<roylez_> tenzu: 好贵.... 拉个宽带60左右，速度慢点，但是无限流量吧
<tenzu> jiero: 我这里有流量限制
<jiero> roylez_:  是手机把。
<jiero> tenzu: 呃。给我用差不多。你用就太少了
 * jiero 现在500gb硬盘了啊哈哈
<jusss> iMadper: 变量的地址在编译时是固定的吗？
<tenzu> roylez_: 学校里有很多资源，包括图书馆，所以离学校近还是用校园网方便些
<jiero> 用了40gb了 
<jiero> tenzu: 那个 aaron 下载了好多好多文章。
<tenzu> jiero: 10G够用，需要下载的话我直接在办公室下载
<jiero> 恩。
<phoenixlzx> 这里有suse用户么？
<jiero> 3GB的时候真的不够。
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 有啊 alpha080_away 
<phoenixlzx> 今晚或明晚，suse中文社区上线
<phoenixlzx> 大家去捧个场呗
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 呃。。。有干嘛。直接搞个社交网站啊。论坛太老套。
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 社交网站搞不了那么多人啊
<iMadper> phoenixlzx: 你是novell的人?
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 而且开源社区必须要有个论坛啊
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 为什么必须？
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 调查过？研究过？
<phoenixlzx> iMadper: 不是。我和苏姐一起做的社区。也算是官方认可的大中华区的论坛吧
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 为什么我说一句话你能顶我10句你是专业喷子吗？
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 我当然是专业喷子。
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 这种SB问题我都懒得回答你知道吗
<iMadper> jiero: 罗姐, 你今天咋了?
<jiero> iMadper: 没啥。只是最近一只业余学习UX。
<iMadper> jiero: 干嘛的? 图像/影音之类的东西?
<jiero> iMadper: 反正我一直相信，没有调查，没有结果。
<jiero> iMadper: 就是用户体验。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦. 高端. 打算找工作/
<iMadper> jiero: 打算找工作?
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 加油吧... 我也得去准备面试了. 
<jiero> iMadper: 加油吧。我离面试还10万八千里
<iMadper> jiero: 很多公司要求不高的, 不过可能你看不上
<jiero> iMadper: 是，我看不上。。。我不喜欢那种为一个公司服务的。。。
<iMadper> jiero: O_a
<jiero> iMadper: 就是说，一个网站，雇佣你，就只为了这个网站工作 - 我不喜欢。
<Chaos`Eternal> ?
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 你想要一个人, 同时兼职多家的用户体验设计?
<Chaos`Eternal> 喷suse啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 除了我还有谁有资格啊。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。算是吧。
<jiero> Chaos`Eternal: 谁喷suse了？
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 我. 
<jusss> iMadper: 变量的地址在编译时是固定的吗?变量的信息也是存储在符号表中吗?
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有人像我这样在suse混过啊。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 啥叫符号表?
 * jiero 只下载过livecd，因为很像windows的默认，所以就没装。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: lol~ 没混过也可以被novell嗝应过
<jiero> iMadper:  character map
<jiero> iMadper: 你去哪里应聘啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 这个得私聊说.
<Chaos`Eternal> 算了
<jiero> lol
<Chaos`Eternal> suse除了yast做的好
<Chaos`Eternal> 其他都一般
<Chaos`Eternal> 搞论坛。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 存放标识符属性信息的表
<Chaos`Eternal> 真没必要
<iMadper> suse的evince~
<Chaos`Eternal> evince怎么你了？
<iMadper> 各种神奇行为呀... evince
<Chaos`Eternal> 哪家的evince做的好》
<Chaos`Eternal> ？
<iMadper> evince不就是suse家的吗?
<Chaos`Eternal> evince本来就很奇葩。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> evince是gnome的
<jiero> evince 确实有很多没考虑好的。。。用起来感觉很怪。。。不过话说回来，没见过一个设计的好的pdf阅读器。。。
<jiero> 所有的都不怎么好。。。
<iMadper> jiero: llpp  pdf reader
<iMadper> 我擦.................................................................................................................................
<iMadper> 我为啥要说evince... 我想说的是: Evolution........................................
<iMadper> ...................................................................
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
 * iMadper 罪过罪过...
<Chaos`Eternal> ...
<Chaos`Eternal> 我就想，你跟一个pdf reader较劲。。。
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 短路...
 * iMadper 
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<Chaos`Eternal> evolution确实奇葩。。。
 * iMadper 我去吃脑残片去了... 不吃控制不住这病了...
<jiero> iMadper: 你让我想起了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ?
<Chaos`Eternal> novell的整个群件系统团队都很奇葩
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: Evolution这货, 真心怪异.
<jiero> iMadper: 很久以前很久以前 k开头的不再在这里出现的家伙丢给我的mupdf补丁
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如，我在novell的时候，很长一段时间收发中文邮件是有乱码的
<gebjgd> Chaos`Eternal: 用tb
<jiero> iMadper: 打了那2个补丁之后，就能连续阅读，并且可以用 百分比指定pdf缩放。
<iMadper> jiero: 直接用mupdf? 
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。
<Chaos`Eternal> tb个头，后来我就把邮件都转到gmail了
<iMadper> jiero: 算了, 我还是okular吧... 
<Chaos`Eternal> evolution团队吸收了很多原groupwise的人
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。okular 和 evince 差异有多大。。。
<jiero> evolution 真的没用过。
<iMadper> jiero: 100背....
<Chaos`Eternal> 那些人都是90年代的思路
<iMadper> 100倍
<Chaos`Eternal> 实在没法吐槽
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。什么啊。
<jiero> iMadper: 其实我不喜欢kde，单纯的是因为选项太多了。
<iMadper> jiero: 我也不用kde. 不过不影响我用kde里面的软件. 
<iMadper> jiero: 我直接起stumpwm, kde/gnome啥的都不用. 
<jiero> iMadper:  哦。。。开发内核的都这样。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 对把。但整理内核的就不是？
<Chaos`Eternal> stumpwm..口好重...
<iMadper> jiero: O_b
<jiero> iMadper: 所以你不是linus ..)(..
<Chaos`Eternal> 我以为我原来用awesome就很口重了...
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: O_c
<Chaos`Eternal> sumpwm我跑了一天
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后还是算了
<iMadper> awesome那么大众化, 有毛重口的.
<jiero> iMadper: 啊。抱歉。
<iMadper> jiero: ???? 啥?? 
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯，我现在连awesome都不用了
<iMadper> jiero: O_d
<jiero> iMadper Chaos`Eternal  evolution很像 foxmail
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是openbox算了
<Chaos`Eternal> 不是讨论像什么
<Chaos`Eternal> 而是evolution这玩意的产品经理实在奇葩
<jiero> 管人家开发者呢。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 当他给你乱排序邮件的时候, 你就知道 Evolution的厉害了. 
<iMadper> 那玩意的按时间排序就没排对过...
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后当你发现你要收公司的有件还非它不可的时候
<iMadper> 啥破规定...
<jiero> iMadper: 和 foxmail一样的啊。
<jiero> iMadper: 哈哈
<iMadper> jiero: 是吗? 我以为只有Evolution这么脑残呢. 
<jiero> iMadper: foxmail更黑在于 “导出” 功能一直不能用。
<Chaos`Eternal> 因为Novell的邮件系统是奇葩的groupwise啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 这玩意是novell独家的
<Chaos`Eternal> 协议啥的都独家的很
<Chaos`Eternal> 只有evolution能收啊
<iMadper> === stop! 我们不要黑novell了... 这里还有人是要给suse弄论坛弄社区的....
<jiero> 没关系。
<jiero> 就一事论一事
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 就你黑的最多, 都怪你!~
<iMadper> 哈哈哈哈啊~
<jiero> 现在有了 windows，可以玩 rig of rods 了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> rigs of rods
<iMadper> 啥游戏? 名字都看不懂  
<jiero> 恩。zero-k 也可以尝试了。
<jiero> 但是我懒啊。一直联网打。还要转移我那12GB的地图库
<jiero> 麻烦。
<jiero> iMadper: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rigsofrods/?source=navbar
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 看图片, 觉得不喜欢...
<jiero> iMadper: 就是车辆模拟器。
<jiero> iMadper: 我不喜欢赛车。不过这种乱舞到听有意思。
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧. 
 * iMadper 当年玩科林麦克雷拉力赛... 玩到想死, 太难了. 
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。我玩了1个小时 demo，会玩了，以后基本所有的赛车都感觉容易上手了。
<iMadper> jiero: 额... 那我太弱了.
<jiero> iMadper: 但是。你应该试试 TrackMania 系列。。。
<jiero> 那才是梦魇。。。
 * jiero 或许是对我来说。
 * jiero 还是放弃了。玩啥游戏。
<iMadper> ... ... 不, 我现在都在玩炸弹人.
<jiero> 冻死了。
<jiero> iMadper: 我怀念以前在linux下玩过的一个淘金者。
<jiero> iMadper: 还有一个是砖块消除的。。。这两个名字我都忘记了。。。
<jiero> 晕死。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 小学的时候玩过, fc上面.
<jiero> 在linux下玩了几百个游戏了。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 淘金者很多很多种。
<iMadper> 恩, 是呀.
<jiero> alpha080: 你说论坛有个屁用。。。
<jiero> lol
<alpha080> ？
<jiero> iMadper: kde的淘金者还好吧。
<alpha080> 刚上。。
<iMadper> jiero: 没用kde, 不知道诶.
<jiero> alpha080: 刚才有人说要建suse社区，我说“phoenixlzx: 呃。。。有干嘛。直接搞个社交网站啊。论坛太老套。08:05:36 PM - phoenixlzx: jiero: 社交网站搞不了那么多人啊
<jiero> 08:05:41 PM - iMadper: phoenixlzx: 你是novell的人?
<jiero> 08:05:48 PM - phoenixlzx: jiero: 而且开源社区必须要有个论坛啊
<jiero> 08:05:57 PM - jiero: phoenixlzx: 为什么必须？
<jiero> 08:06:04 PM - jiero: phoenixlzx: 调查过？研究过？
<jiero> lol
<kk> jiero:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<jiero> kk回来了！
<kk> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<iMadper> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/287784/354552
<alpha080> jiero: 在#opensuse-cn 也看到了。。
<alvin_rxg> i did it
<alpha080> 重复建设阿。。
<tryit> 这有多少人订阅mailing list来看？
<iMadper> tryit: 我有订阅. 怎么啦.
<tryit> iMadper, 订阅的哪个？
<iMadper> tryit: kernel newbies/mew/mageia/perl 还有就是公司的了. 
<tryit> iMadper, ...好多
<iMadper> tryit: mew/mageia几乎没邮件, perl的也不多. 
<iMadper> tryit: kernel newbies的还行. 
<iMadper> tryit: 公司的有几个必须要订阅. 
<tryit> iMadper, 你英文不错吧，我虽然也能看懂，但有点费力
<MeaCu1pa> 我有很多list订了
<iMadper> tryit: 我英文很渣....
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa: 定了不看? 我也是!!~~~ 
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<jiero> iMadper: 和英文好不好无关。是你对专业用语的熟悉程度。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 
<tryit> jiero, 这话说大了……
<MeaCu1pa1> ofan: :)
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.suse.org.cn 已经上线了
<jiero> tryit: 以前有个经济学老师和我说过，他去欧洲听一个英语糟糕的讲师讲课，对方能用英语讲的很好。
<jiero> 但是实际英语很差。
<phoenixlzx> 不过还有点错误，帖子可能打不开，大家先注册下吧，收不到注册邮件的话，就去垃圾信箱里看看
<MeaCu1pa1> 中国人把自己当猪洋人当人，猪学人话要学的惟妙惟肖自己才觉得满意，人学猪话，只要猪懂了即可
<jusss> alpha080: hi
<alpha080> jusss: hi
<jusss> alpha080: char a[3];a[1]需要访存1次，char* p;*(p+1)需要访存几次？
<alpha080> 不知道= =
<alpha080> 这是什么？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 目的还是不一样。
<jusss> alpha080: a[1]会被翻译成*(a+1),而a会被直接翻译成一个地址，而*(p+1),需要先从&p里把值取出来再加1访问那个地址，是2次
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 硬盘安装ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416903 硬盘：没任何系统。 u盘：live usb ————————— 怎样用u盘安装ubuntu在硬盘？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-30 20:54 
<jusss> alpha080: 这是网上某片文章里说的，不是很明白
<iMadper> jusss: 去留言骂那个作者吧. 
<iMadper> jusss: 不用想了. 
<jusss> alpha080: 关于符号表 内情向量 变量 数组之类的很模糊
<alpha080> jusss: 表示看不懂这是什么东西
<jusss> iMadper: 。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 我是真的不懂。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 买的c语言书里又不讲到底是咋回事
<jusss> iMadper: http://blog.csdn.net/z3410218746/article/details/7574450
<iMadper> jusss: 给我看干嘛. 你自己看汇编输出就行了. 
<jiero> http://voltagecreative.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/DELL_UX_Design-White_Paper.pdf 
<jiero> Dell Lattitude ON : White Paper....
<jiero> Looks bad.
<iMadper> jusss: 你的auto变量是放在哪里的?
<iMadper> jusss: 算了, 懒得给你讲了. 你自己看汇编输出吧. 
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • LMDE的几个问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416906 1、我装到是linux mint debian edition 64位系统； 2、现在系统能够自动挂载U盘，但电脑上到硬盘ntfs、fat分区却无法自动挂载；请问要怎样修改才能自动挂载？（不要使用编辑fstab到办法哦，不然分区结构一改 …
<jiero> 下载速度 461kb/s 是标准的了对把。
<jiero> 平均下载速度大概就是这样。
<zhanshime01> 我的gnome-shell不能拖动最大化了，要怎么设置
<zhanshime01> 已goog解决le
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 编译gtk+程序时遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416909 Code: xyz@Linux:~/develop/c/gtk+/first_gtk_program$ gcc first_gtk_program.c -o first_gtk_program 'pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0' gcc: error: pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0: No such file or directory xyz@Linux:~/develop/c/gtk+/first_gtk_program$ 已经安装了gtk+ …
<jiero> 哈哈。最近看到的网上的好姑娘们都找到另一半了~
<jiero> 哈哈
<jusss> 原来数组和变量没在一个符号表里，数组信息表，变量名表
<October21> jiero:rig of rods  编译成功了吗？
<jiero> October21: ubuntu 和 arch 都不需要编译。你是用的？
<jiero> October21: 4年前成功过
<October21> 有包啊？
<October21> jiero：官网只有win的包
<jusss> 变量和数组的区别是啥？更模糊了
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 变量的大小编译前知道，数组大小编译后才知道
<October21> jiero:?
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 变量的地址编译时是固定的吗?
<jiero> October21: 是我错了，没看到 arch的。不过 deb系 http://www.rigsofrods.com/threads/97932-Announcement-PPA-for-Ubuntu-12-04
 * Guest808` 数组的大小不一定编译后才知道
 * cfy 数组的大小编译后不一定知道
 * cfy 如果你说的是c语言
<jusss> cfy: c语言
<jusss> cfy: 变量的地址编译时是固定的吗
<iMadper> cfy: vincent? ilisp?
<October21> jiero:好像出来不久啊
<jiero> October21: 恩。
<jiero> October21: 用
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 显然不是
<jiero>  October21 其实我这个 linux 只用 desura 装游戏。。。
<jiero> October21: 因为我太懒了
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 那数组呢
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 数组的地址编译时是固定的吗
<iMadper> jusss: 不是
<iMadper> jusss: 不是让你去看汇编输出了吗? 
<iMadper> jusss: 除非是全局变量, 不然没有固定地址的. 
 * jiero 至今。。。没有玩懂 openclonk
<October21> jiero:desura收费吗？
<jiero> October21: 不收费 - 卖游戏。
<jiero> October21: 但是也可以下载demo和放上去的免费的
<jusss> iMadper: 我不会汇编。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 你的main函数里或者别的函数里定义的auto变量/数组, 都是相对于栈指针来计算位置的. 
<jiero> October21: 以 440kb/s的速度下载游戏
<October21> jiero:之前有人放出humler的无DRM游戏，我试过crogs，对硬件有些要求
<October21> jiero:bt吧
<jiero> October21: 那个你都应付不了。。。就算了吧。
<jiero> October21: 多数你都应付不了
<October21> jiero:双显卡，N卡用BBB关了
<iMadper> pidgin 传输文件, 默认放到哪里了?!
<jiero> October21: 我把自己的humble indie bundle里的游戏加到desura里了。
<jiero> October21: 所以我的列表还是比较长的
<October21> jiero:用集显玩不了crogs
<October21> jiero:optirun可以，不过效果还好吧
<jiero> October21: 奇怪的。不可能吧。。。
<October21> jiero:为什么不用stream?
<October21> jiero:集显不支持一些opengl特性
<jusss> 如果有个数组的符号表和变量的符号表图表看看就好了
<October21> jiero:提示是这样，果断用N卡
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • gnome3桌面打开的窗口一直在左上角，怎么设置居中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416912 gnome3桌面打开的窗口一直在左上角，，每次都要鼠标托过来，怎么设置居中。我在从classic里能够在compizconf里的抽口位置设置剧中，但此项应用好像在g3里没有效果，求达人指教。  …
<MeaCu1pa> .
<iMadper> jusss: 你不需要看符号表. 
<iMadper> jusss: 不是你现在这个阶段需要看的. 
<iMadper> jusss: 一辈子不看都没关系. 
<jusss> iMadper: 可是不会汇编。。。不理解变量和数组的区别
<iMadper> jusss: 汇编要会. 符号表不用会. 
<jusss> iMadper: 好吧
<chikit> ?
<vermilioner> 有人知道firefox的图片预览脚本么？
<tenzu> 好
<tenzu> !time
<hooluwa> hi
<kk> hooluwa, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<hooluwa> ..
<hooluwa> 问个问题？
<hooluwa> irc上的帽子是什么意思啊
<cuihao> 帽子？
<hooluwa> 恩
<cuihao> 那是啥……
<cuihao> 用的什么客户端？有截图吗？
<panda-z> hooluwa: op
<hooluwa> erc， 跟这个没关系， 貌似/auto on是打开自动加帽子开关？ 这个帽子是。。
<hooluwa> op啊
<hooluwa> ？
<panda-z> hooluwa: +v
<panda-z> hooluwa: voice 表示你可以说话
<hooluwa> 。。。太高端了
<alvin_rxg> hooluwa: 就像qq群的管理员，明白？
<hooluwa> 恩， 意思就是帽子的意思就是op？
<cuihao> 有兩種帽子
<panda-z> hooluwa: 几种帽子啊，+o 才是 op
<cuihao> =3= 哦，好像有三种？
<hooluwa> 哦， 帽子就是权限
<hooluwa> ？
<panda-z> hooluwa: 可以这么理解
<hooluwa> 好， 谢谢
<cuihao> ……话说究竟是什么客户端额。我这里不是帽子啦
<hooluwa> 貌似跟客户端无关吧， 我用的erc
<grayphoenix> Amazing 
<panda-z> /version hooluwa
<cfy> ......
<cfy> boring......
<cfy> iMadper: boring......
<cuihao> =3= “帽子”不是指某种显示的图标吗？
<cfy> iMadper: 你啥时候面试啊?
<iMadper> cfy: 不知道. 
<grayphoenix> Confused 
<cfy> iMadper: ...不是说给几天准备么?
<iMadper> cfy: 不是很清楚具体哪天...
<iMadper> cfy: 反正很麻烦就是了..
<cfy> iMadper: .....
<iMadper> cfy: 不行我就去openshift组写ruby去.
<cfy> iMadper: 为啥很烦?
<cfy> iMadper: cool
<cfy> iMadper: 这个壕~
<cfy> iMadper: 这个好~
<iMadper> cfy: ... 一点儿也不酷...
<iMadper> cfy: 苦逼的准备中.
<iMadper> cf
<iMadper> cfy: 有啥好的? 
<cfy> iMadper: .....
<cfy> iMadper: 一个机会呀
<iMadper> cfy: 恩... 
 * cfy afk....
<freeflying> iMadper: openshit
<iMadper> freeflying: 莫要黑我大opensh*t!~
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 听说最近opensh*t有ibm支持了
<hooluwa> irc能发图片么？
<freeflying> iMadper: 不知道啊，我好久没关注open*了
<iMadper> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> iMadper: 这几天一直在看eat own dog food
<iMadper> freeflying: gaoji, 翻译成中文, 我也没理解什么含义...
<hooluwa> 。。。
<iMadper> hooluwa: 发链接就行了. 
<hooluwa> iMadper: 好的
<Guest78206> 看得到我发的吗
<hooluwa> Guest78206: what
<Guest78206> can you see me?
<hooluwa> Guest78206: 可以
<Guest78206> 本人菜鸟  刚从win过来
<hooluwa> Guest78206: 。。。同胞
<iMadper> 一直在用win7
<Guest78206> 折腾两天  终于搞掂安装  还有一开尺吸引我得特效
<hooluwa> 我用的LD和win7双系统
<Guest78206> 我也是双系
 * iMadper 双系统, win7 和 winxp
<Guest78206> 你过来多久了？
<hooluwa> who啊
<Guest78206> you
<hooluwa> 刚到
<Guest78206> 呵呵
<hooluwa> 。。。
<Guest78206> 我还没有看那些关于IRC的文字就进来了   都不知道怎么用
<hooluwa> 这个玩意比qq好玩啊
<Guest78206> 是不是一个公共平台  下次能不能遇上靠缘分？
<hooluwa> Guest78206: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=18334
<hooluwa> Guest78206: 缘分不靠谱啊
<Guest78206> 缘分  我相信喔
<hooluwa> Guest78206: 。。。
<Guest78206> 你现在什么程度了？
<hooluwa> Guest78206: 什么什么程度啊？ 菜到什么程度？
<gebjgd> Guest78206: 你应该用win8
<gebjgd> Guest78206: win8速度快 设计又好 
<Guest78206> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……  我也菜
<gebjgd> Guest78206: 内核还新
<Guest78206> WIN8 之前用过了
<gebjgd> Guest78206: win8不能满足你么
<Guest78206> 很严重得分离感  后来就卸载了
<hooluwa> Guest78206: 分离感是什么感？
<Guest78206> 传统桌面跟磁贴 
<Guest78206> 两个桌面   很多操作都有这种蛋疼的分离感
<gebjgd> Guest78206: 切来切去的多爽
<hooluwa> Guest78206: 我已经被win8的负面报道吓到了， 一直没试过
<gebjgd> Guest78206: 你需要再实验一次  你就知道win8的好了
<Guest78206> 一开始看起来很爽  用起来也爽  实际工作就不爽
<hooluwa> 。。。
<Guest78206> 呵呵  你干嘛一直推荐我用WIN8呢
<gebjgd> Guest78206: 那就再实验一次
<gebjgd> Guest78206: 我刚睡醒 蛋疼
<iMadper> win7 + vs2012 好呀. 
<Guest78206> 已经下了BULE的泄漏版   
<Guest78206> VS2012是什么呢？
<gebjgd> iMadper: 识货
<Guest78206> 广东人？
<hooluwa> vc6.0的升级升级升级版
<Guest78206> 自己友？
<iMadper> gebjgd: :-)
<Guest78206> 我计算机都很菜   VC好像是编程的吧？
<hooluwa> Guest78206: 嗯
<gebjgd> Guest74579: 维生素c
<iMadper> vc银翘片
<gebjgd> iMadper: 识货
<iMadper> gebjgd: :-)
<hooluwa> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> 贵州百灵药业嘛. 这都不知道?! Guest78206 
<Guest78206> ...
<iMadper> 一看就是身体好, 没感冒过的
<iMadper> 我不行, 虚... 体弱多病
<hooluwa> iMadper: 更不能吃了
<hooluwa> iMadper: 吃也行， 以毒攻毒
<gebjgd> chikie: 换名字了
<chikie> 对啊  刚学了
<iMadper> chikie: 没有私人话题, 别私聊, 会打断我的flash播放.
<chikie> 怎么可以在话语中带上你们名字？
<chikie> 什么命令
<hooluwa> chikie: 直接写名字 tab 补全
<chikie> hooluwa: O？
<hooluwa> chikie: 嗯
<chikie> hooluwa: 谢谢
<hooluwa> chikie: 。。。
<chikie> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<hooluwa> chikie: 女的啊
<gebjgd> chikie: 你还不不快去用win
<chikie> gebjgd: 不用WIN了
<chikie> WIN 没感觉了
<gebjgd> chikie: 有的 
<gebjgd> chi
<gebjgd> chikie: 那么多应用
<chikie> gebjgd: 我WIN下都是只有浏览器而已。。
<gebjgd> chikie: 那你够蛋疼的
<iMadper> chikie: 看你linux下面怎么用网银.
<gebjgd> chikie: 起码装个杀软什么的
 * iMadper 你们这些用linux的基佬.
<chikie> gebjgd: 还真的没有额  自带了MS原来得墙子
 * gebjgd 继续搞鸡
<chikie> 网银
<gebjgd> chikie: 太落伍了  装qq了么
<chikie> 手机支付啊
<chikie> QQ有装  但大学宿舍共路由 不能同时上  让舍友上了 我摆脱腾讯了
<gebjgd> chikie: 有手机的 壕
<gebjgd> chikie: 屁 我家里就是用路由的 老婆随便上qq
<chikie> 。。。。校园网  哥
<chikie> 同时上QQ  封一小时网
<hooluwa> 高端。。。
<chikie> 不明白什么道理   应该检测IP什么得
<gebjgd> chikie: 太高端了
<gebjgd> chikie: win8那么好东西  被你用的如此不堪
<gebjgd> chikie: 那是微软的心血啊
<chikie> 呵呵 你在WIN8下上来这里聊天得？
<gebjgd> chikie: 微软智能团的姐精
<gebjgd> chikie: 我是搞基的
<chikie> ？
<gebjgd> chikie: 怎么可能用win8
<chikie> gebjgd: 我怎么不用Linux呢？
 * gebjgd 和老婆出门买东西去咯
<chikie> 这么晚？
<gebjgd> chikie: 时差
<chikie> 哪里的？
<hooluwa> iMadper: erc有可以提示的东西么？ 
<iMadper> hooluwa: 干嘛问我?
<hooluwa> iMadper: 你也是erc啊
<iMadper> hooluwa: http://code.bulix.org/uyhpvs-83218
<gebjgd> chikie: 你猜
<chikie> 怎么猜  世界那么大
<gebjgd> chikie: 使劲猜
<gebjgd> chikie: 你是妹子不?
<iMadper> hooluwa: 需要emacs24才能用
<chikie> 我什么时候说过我是妹子。。。。估计妹子没那么折腾吧？
<gebjgd> chikie: 那是你还不认识用linux的妹子
<hooluwa> iMadper: 嗯， 是24
<iMadper> hooluwa: 你是谁的马甲?
<hooluwa> iMadper: 这话问的， 我是我的。。。
<chikie> 不认识啊
<chikie> gebjgd: 怎么这么问？
 * gebjgd 出门
<chikie> ^_^
<chikie> iMadper: 怎么浏览器好像上网很慢？
<iMadper> chikie: 问我干嘛?
<iMadper> chikie: 你去给电信/网通打电话呀
<chikie> iMadper: 你像是高手
<chikie> 不是网速原因吧 
<iMadper> chikie: 扯淡. gebjgd 才是高手.
<chikie> iMadper:他出门了
<iMadper> 我在看视频...
<chikie> iMadper:这个聊天室有提醒得吗？
<chikie> iMadper:有通知？
<iMadper> chikie: 看你用什么客户端了. 
<chikie> iMadper:黑色得喇叭
<iMadper>  Konversation 没用过, 不知道. 
<chikie> 哦哦  不妨碍你看视频吧  我以后可以联系你吗？ 
<chikie> iMadper:哦哦  不妨碍你看视频吧  我以后可以联系你吗？ 
<iMadper> chikie: 我常年在. 
<iMadper> chikie: 这里用linux的很多, 不过我是用win7的
<hooluwa> iMadper: 发我个信息， 我看看效果
<iMadper> hooluwa: 这种事情, 找 chikie 就可以了. 
<hooluwa> iMadper: 哈哈， 管用
<chikie> 不懂
<chikie> 懵了
<iMadper> hooluwa: 肯定管用....
<chikie> 告诉我什么意思嘛
<hooluwa> chikie: 试了个效果
<cfy> iMadper: guru~
<cfy> iMadper: 还没睡呀
<iMadper> cfy: 没. 
<iMadper> cfy: 还在学awk.
<cfy> iMadper: cool
<cfy> iMadper: ..
<iMadper> cfy: 啥时候来北京?
<chikie> iMadper:好吧  大哥们  菜鸟刚过来 求指条路我去自学
<iMadper> chikie: 每天来这里聊三个小时. 就行了.
<chikie> iMadper:我已经爱上这里了
<iMadper> cfy: 你合同定下来了吗?
<iMadper> chikie: 去找 hooluwa 做你基友吧. 
<chikie> hooluwa: 你愿意吗？
<hooluwa> ...
<chikie> hooluwa: 不要拒绝我
<iMadper> cfy: 大师, 说话呀, 啥时候来北京?
<hooluwa> chikie: come on baby go ...
<sam-nya> 安装kubuntu-desktop之后怎么把unity的主题改回去？现在全部都是KDE
<sam-nya> 的灰色底
<chikie> iMadper: 原来你是大师
<hooluwa> ...
<cfy> iMadper: 嗯,口头合同
<iMadper> chikie: 去! 别乱说. cfy 才是. 别惹 cfy 大师生气. 后果很严重.  
<iMadper> cfy: 那我要八卦了! msg/
<cfy> iMadper: 明天晚上出发去北京
<cfy> iMadper: 嗯?
<chikie> 掉线了
<hooluwa> ...
<linan> opensuse有中文论坛了
<linan> http://forum.suse.org.cn
<chikie> 你们一般用Ubuntu的 都是搞编程 搞网络这些得吗
<linan> 对suse感兴趣的可以去
<hooluwa> chikie: 不一定啊
<chikie> 哪么其他的用户是干嘛得？
<hooluwa> chikie: windows 能干嘛
<hooluwa> chikie: 不过多数应该都是程序员
<chikie> 想起来我用电脑  除了折腾  真没有什么事我必须要干得
<sam-nya> 安装kubuntu-desktop之后怎么把unity的主题改回去？现在全部都是KDE的灰色底
<hooluwa> chikie: 我曾经为了折腾， 弄坏了硬盘
<hooluwa> sam-nya: 删了配置文件试试
<chikie> 那么应该往哪里去学习用这个Ubuntu呢？ 我想摆脱鼠标  还有摆脱很多个窗口移来移去得麻烦
<hooluwa> unity貌似不可能摆脱鼠标吧
<sam-nya> 配置文件的哪个？
<chikie> 不能吗/
<chikie> ？
<iMadper> 想摆脱鼠标: stumpwm
<chikie> 大概是什么来得？
<hooluwa> sam-nya: $HOME下的.config吧， 你试着删了， 出了问题别找我啊
<hooluwa> sam-nya: 换个用户比较安全
<chikie> 好吧  就来这个情况假设吧  我如何能用最少得功夫 在这个窗口上得 stumpwm 移到浏览器的百度上搜
<sam-nya> hooluwa: 里面塞的不是全部程序的设定么
<iMadper> chikie: 自己google
<hooluwa> sam-nya: 你直接换个用户先试试吧
<chikie> iMadper:  OK
<hooluwa> chikie: emacs可以让你一定程度的摆脱鼠标
<iMadper> chikie: 在stumpwm的世界里, 你可以自己写个函数, 绑定到快捷键作为搜索. 比如 C-j g 然后输入xxx 就是google xxx
<chikie> 好吧  这几个陌生得英文  我要去好好googleyifan
<hooluwa> iMadper: lisp写的啊
<iMadper> hooluwa: 恩. 
<hooluwa> iMadper: NB
<chikie> 好羡慕你们
<chikie> 好像都懂对方 而我....
<iMadper> hooluwa: 你大号叫什么?
<hooluwa> iMadper: 葫芦娃。。。
<chikie> 。。。
<iMadper> hooluwa: 山东的?
<hooluwa> iMadper: 嗯
<cfy> 葫芦娃..........
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 互撸娃啊 互撸娃
<cfy> 葫芦娃.....碉堡了~~~~~~
 * cfy <gebjgd> hooluwa: 互撸娃啊 互撸娃
 * cfy 节操呢
<gebjgd> cfy: 节操是什么
<cfy> gebjgd: 就知道你没有
<gebjgd> cfy: 从来没有过那东西
 * hooluwa 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> cfy: 还不停用你的mac  去用win8
<gebjgd> cfy: 微软最新的科技结晶
<chikit> g
<chikit> g
<chikit> gebjgd: 你回来啦？
<cfy> gebjgd: win8是啥?我用过万南
<cfy> gebjgd: win8是啥?我用过win98
<gebjgd> cfy: win8就是win98的孙子
<chikit> 怎么我一断线就没有了名字  如何保存？
<gebjgd> chikit: 你猜
<chikit> iMadper: 名字
<cfy> gebjgd: 8->9->10->11->12->13->14->15->16->17->18->19->20->21->22->23->24->25->26->27->28->29->30->31->32->33->34->35->36->37->38->39->40->41->42->43->44->45->46->47->48->49->50->51->52->53->54->55->56->57->58->59->60->61->62->63->64->65->66->67->68->69->70->71->72->73->74->75->76->77->78->79->80->81->82->83->84->85->86->87->88->89->90->91->92->93->94->95->96->97->98
<chikit> gebjgd: 别跟我玩我猜我猜我猜猜猜
<cfy> gebjgd: 98是不是比8更好用?
<gebjgd> cfy: 不好说
<iMadper> cfy: 手打的? lol~
<cfy> iMadper: a="" for i = 8,98 do a = a .. i .. "->" end
<cfy> iMadper: 没那么快手速....
<iMadper> cfy: lol~
<chikit> 牛
<chikit> iMadper: 我离开后再回来 名字需要重新打吗
<iMadper> chikit: 听不懂.
<chikit> iMadper: 离开聊天室
<iMadper> chikit: /leave
<gebjgd> chikit: \/quit
<chikit> iMadper: 刚我断线了  重登入又要重新输入名字
<gebjgd> chikit: 你这名字已经被我注册了
<iMadper> chikit: 这种东西, 跟客户端相关的. 怎么保存nick我也不知道. 
<cfy> roylez_: 席席~
<iMadper> chikit: 我没用过你的那个客户端. 
<chikit> 哦哦  看来我这个客户端蛮坑得
<chikit> iMadper: 不人性化
<gebjgd> chikit: 你用的什么客户端
<chikit> gebjgd: 你猜
<chikit> gebjgd: 你用命令获取啊  我不会
<chikit> iMadper: 你的什么版本？我去弄
<iMadper> chikit: 跟 hooluwa 的一样, 你问他
<hooluwa> iMadper: ...
<chikit> hooluwa: 请问～机油
<hooluwa> chikit: step1: sudo apt-get install emacs24
<chikit> hooluwa: 未发现软件包？
<chikit> hooluwa: 源问题？
<hooluwa> chikit: 你是ubuntu么
<chikit> 对啊
<hooluwa> chikit: sudo apt-get update
<chikit> hooluwa: Ubuntu 12.04
<hooluwa> chikit: sudo apt-get install emacs
<gebjgd> chikit: konverstation 显然能存储名字
<gebjgd> chikit: 笨
<chikit> gebjgd: 资质不高
<chikit> h
<chikit> hooluwa: 行了
<chikit> step2？
<hooluwa> chikit: step2: learn how to use emacs, it will take you one day or more...
<gebjgd> erc那么那用的东西
<gebjgd> erc那么难用的东西
<chikit> hooluwa: 你们的英语都那么棒？
<gebjgd> chikit: 你需要用1个月时间来学习如果用一个神经病的软件
<hooluwa> chikit: 就这句， 初中的都会啊
<gebjgd> chikit: 你英语好差劲
<iMadper> learning how to use emacs will take you more than four years. 
<gebjgd> chikit: 小学毕业了么
 * iMadper 
<chikit> gebjgd: 不可能那么久吧？
<chikit> 大专
<gebjgd> chikit: 非洲儿童都比你英语好
 * iMadper 目测下一个被喷的就是我. 
 * hooluwa emacs很NB
<chikit> gebjgd: 经常性喷人？
<gebjgd> chikit: 因为我党把教育经费都投入到非洲那里去了
<gebjgd> chikit: 没有  我是吐槽帝
<iMadper> gebjgd: 他们没有理解你的幽默. 
<gebjgd> iMadper: 怎么办
<iMadper> gebjgd: 只能说 `堪忧`
<chikit> gebjgd: 我新来得  暂时理解不了
<hooluwa> chikit: 你也可以试试irssi, xchat等， emacs入门比较费劲
<gebjgd> chikit: 我是弱智儿童快乐多
 * iMadper 还望大家不要吐槽我的英语. 
<gebjgd> iMadper: 话说你的ubuntu有sougou拼音么
<chikit> 你们是英语本来就好 还是因为这个而好的啊？
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 直接LD多好啊
<iMadper> gebjgd: 别逗了, 我也用arch的. 
<gebjgd> hooluwa: LD是什么?
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 做的不错
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 。。。
<iMadper> 老爹.
<hooluwa> gebjgd: linuxdeepin
<gebjgd> iMadper: 那你不去我#archlinux-cn
<iMadper> 领导?
<iMadper> 老大?
<chikit> hooluwa:  这些命令行 名字什么的 你们都是记住了？
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 那是发行版? 一个界面而已 还是ubuntu
<iMadper> gebjgd: ubuntu-cn频道, 跟ubuntu没关系. 
<gebjgd> iMadper: 也是 
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 这个桌面和不错
<gebjgd> iMadper: 这里都是用arch的
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 我用arch的 不用和我推销那垃圾ubuntu的改版了
<hooluwa> chikit: 慢慢就记住了， 别背就行
<iMadper> ld就好比是, 移动定制版的android, 只能更渣.
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ...
 * hooluwa 你们赢了
<chikit> hooluwa: 他们得学术较量好激烈
<hooluwa> chikit: = =|
<chikit> 呵呵
<iMadper> 吐槽一下垃圾, 就成学术了... 囧rz
<gebjgd> iMadper: +1
<chikit> iMadper:  G式幽默
<chikit> gebjgd: 你懂得
<iMadper> 不知道G式幽默是啥. 只知道G点高潮. 
<hooluwa> ubuntu不也是基于debian么
<gebjgd> iMadper: +1
<gebjgd> hooluwa: debian是好东西  ubuntu就是渣了 LD是更渣
 * hooluwa 节操
<chikit> 你们不是都用Ubuntu的吗？
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 好吧
<iMadper> chikit: 我没跟你说我是 win7 + vs2012用户吗?
<gebjgd> chikit: 你才用ubuntu, 你全家都用ubuntu
 * hooluwa -0-
<gebjgd> chikit: 我没和你说我是用win8 + qq的用户么
<chikit> iMadper: 记起来了
<chikit> 都是牛人啊
 * iMadper 今天刚知道, linux deepin竟然有市场....
<gebjgd> chikit: 记性太差
<chikit> hooluwa: 呢？
<gebjgd> iMadper: +1
<iMadper> gebjgd: 刚才他们说ld ld的, 我一直不知道是啥.... 
<iMadper> gebjgd: 压根儿想不到那玩意...
 * hooluwa 没烟了， 我在捡烟屁
<gebjgd> iMadper: 那是民族的骄傲
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 这点出息
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你说的那是龙芯和麒麟.
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ....
<hooluwa> iMadper: 麒麟很搞笑...这个我是承认的
<chikit> StartOS算是什么？
<hooluwa> chikit: 毛线
<iMadper> hooluwa: 我不了解麒麟.
<hooluwa> iMadper: ubuntukylin
<chikit> hooluwa: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gebjgd> iMadper: 也是民族的骄傲 
<chikit> iMadper: 我昨晚就是用麒麟得
<iMadper> gebjgd: ... ...
<iMadper> chikit: 孩子, 挑个好点儿的上手行不?
<gebjgd> iMadper:  你不懂了 现在做界面的 改图标的就是做新系统的
<iMadper> gebjgd: 锤子...
<chikit> 前天是用StartOS
<iMadper> gebjgd: lol~
<gebjgd> iMadper: 对
<chikit> hooluwa: 哪些好上手？
<gebjgd> chikit: 你好土
<chikit> gebjgd: 承认
<gebjgd> chikit: 用qq空间么?
<hooluwa> chikit: ubuntu好上手， 
<chikit> gebjgd: 不用
<chikit> hooluwa: 所以我一天内换了Ubuntu
<hooluwa> chikit: 就是unity和213
<hooluwa> chikit: 很
<gebjgd> chikit: 好土 连qq空间都不用
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ... ... 
<chikit> unity指的是图形桌面？
<hooluwa> chikit: en
<iMadper> unity是窗口管理器. 
<chikit> gebjgd: QQ空间我当年非主流的时候玩过
<chikit> 213指什么
<hooluwa> chikit: 2B
<chikit> hooluwa: 。？什么？
<hooluwa> chikit: 213的意思是2B
 * iMadper 哈哈哈哈!!~~ 堪忧
 * hooluwa 汗
<chikit> 2B除了平常得意思   其他吗？
<hooluwa> chikit: 就是很不好的意思
<hooluwa> chikit: 嗯， 就是这样
<chikit> oh 那算吧  坑我
<gebjgd> 2B就是高手的意思
<chikit> gebjgd:  you？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 那你就很2b呀~ lol~
<chikit> 膜拜
<hooluwa> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> iMadper: 差不多
<iMadper> gebjgd: O_a
<gebjgd> iMadper: 不然我怎么还在这里和你们这些2B聊天
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我新手. 不算2b
<gebjgd> iMadper: 2B惜2B
<iMadper> .............
<chikit> 你们都是程序员？
<hooluwa> ....
<gebjgd> iMadper: 猩猩相吸
<iMadper> chikit: 我是学水产养殖的
<chikit> 大猩猩
<chikit> iMadper: 我是学水利电力建筑得
<gebjgd> chikit: 我是学大猩猩养殖的
<chikit> gebjgd: 灌篮高手
<hooluwa> ........
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 看不起?
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 大猩猩养殖可是一门技术的
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 体位 姿势 硬度 技巧
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 必须的， 我对养殖一直抱有敬畏之心， 那是在培养生命
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 而你， 是用生命在养殖
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 你太了解我了
<hooluwa> gebjgd: :-)
<gebjgd> 正在看非诚勿扰
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 养殖的一部分么
<gebjgd> 鸡皮疙瘩掉了一地
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 对
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 谁挑谁啊
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 你猜
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 看似男挑女实则女挑男啊
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 一圈母*
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 我就是看乐子
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 幸福
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 幸福什么?
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 祝你幸福
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 很幸福了
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ..
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 你是干嘛的  大周末的还不睡觉
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 无业游民
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 原来如此
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 幸福啊
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 有苦自知
<chikit> h
<chikit> 跑去那些外国聊天室了  英文不好  很郁闷
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 不用上班  还能做吃山空
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 多好
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 经济危机矣。。。
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 我是打算考大学的
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 补充补充知识， 不够用的
<gebjgd> hooluwa: .....  你多大?
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 21
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 小孩啊
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 叫叔叔
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 嗯， 你多大啊
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 我上大学的时候是10几年前的事情了
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 大哥吧， 你看如何
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 不行 叫叔
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 叔给你条明路
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 说吧
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 叫叔
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 算了
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 不叫算了
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 不说算了
<iMadper> ...........
<iMadper> gaoji
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 找到烟屁了么
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 没有了， 捡完了
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 你真有钱 还有钱抽烟
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 这话说的， 没钱了你搞养殖的就不喂食了么
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 我才不是搞养殖的
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 我是码工
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 早干嘛去了， 我是码农
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 你不是说你无业游民么
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 职业，
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 无业指的是没工作
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 21岁 没上大学就当码工了 厉害
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 大专算大学么
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 我读了那么多书才和你一样的职业
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 算
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 上过两年
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 你这才是人生的赢家
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 何出此言
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 那么年轻
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 还有爱好
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 对， 有爱好
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 捡烟屁啊
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ... 不算爱好吧
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 算
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 那我爱好真不少
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 我都没有爱好 555555555
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 养殖啊
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 马上就出来了
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 养殖已经有了成效了
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ...
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 隐身衣怎么搞啊， 貌似很麻烦的样子
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 要什么隐身衣 那都是小孩儿玩的
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 说呗...
<gebjgd> hooluwa: #freenode直接要
<hooluwa> gebjgd: howto
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 必须是已经注册的昵称
<hooluwa> gebjgd: done
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 然后呢
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 张嘴要
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ... 我这英语够呛啊
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 英语是必须的 
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 这年头不会英文没法出来混
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ... 那可不， 看个文档都觉得自卑
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 学去
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 不是朝夕的问题啊， 正在学
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 天天去泡英文聊天室去
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ...
<hooluwa> gebjgd: https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1FTWV1RnNBVHFOSnExMHF6aUhya2c6MA
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 这个貌似也行
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 不过不干净啊
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 都告诉你怎么要了
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 英语是硬伤啊， 过去看了下， 没看懂啊。。。
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 可怜的娃
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> hooluwa: å­¦
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 当然要学
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 为了隐身衣必须要提高啊， 你玩吧， 我睡觉了
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 不撸下再睡?
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 对不起你这个昵称啊
<hooluwa> gebjgd: ...
<cfy> gebjgd: 擦
<cfy> gebjgd: 你还在
<gebjgd> cfy: 还没吃晚饭呢 
<gebjgd> cfy: 能不在么
<cfy> gebjgd: winner
<xinchi> 额v萨达发射的发萨达萨达撒
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 话说，隔壁越南姑凉的男朋友每次来，为啥都是越南姑凉做菜呢……她男朋友似乎就躲在房间里…… =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你看看 多幸福
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你后悔了吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 后悔了……之前那个没追……一直觉得自己德语太差了……新搬来的看着她的男朋友就羡慕啊～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不听老人言啊  那越南姑娘如何?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 实在不行就找德国女孩吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那姑凉还不错，会打扮……之前那个普通但不失可爱……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 德国女人呃……这个……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 原来你还是喜欢啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你不追就是你的问题了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 德语ok的话……我还会不行动么……反正我也是单身天不怕地不怕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 行动行动就ok了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再说了 更多的时候是在床上
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 德语不行，怎么说甜言蜜语啊……真是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接摸
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你跟你老婆都这么直接开场的？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩那
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 老夫老妻到底不一样，我还停留在想象中…… >.>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 其实我感觉追德国女孩很简单的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 喜欢就上 就好了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ö_Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赶快找个小姑娘
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再说吧，现在没世间
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恋爱 推倒 结婚 你就踏实了
<alvin_rxg> *时间
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你有了时间能干嘛
<alvin_rxg> 浪费时间……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你现在的打算是什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 毕业了再说……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 毕业了之后又有别的问题
<alvin_rxg> >.>
<kk>  05:17
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: google翻译支持离线包了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-31
<cuihao> おっす！
<cuihao> 呜呜，xmppbot君不在？
<cuihao> 走错地方了……
<dchxcrow> win7作服务器，如何设置，能让局域网内的电脑用ipv6
<dchxcrow> 有人在不？
<kk> dchxcrow, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<dchxcrow> kk,你知道不？
<freeayu> hi
<kk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • xubuntu 13.04小试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416977 因为第一个系统是ubuntu10.04，初恋，万分难忘，后来换那个万恶的utility太丑，一年两次发行，升级后就要重装，对我个菜鸟虐待太厉害。就换了，一路折腾若干种发行版。 某天出差，看到论坛里说13.04要滚动 …
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 2013年湖北学士学位英语攷試荅案【扣.51523645】火热预定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416980 2013年湖北学士学位英语攷試荅案【扣.51523645】火热预定 统计信息: 发表于 由 248090537 — 2013-03-31 2:17 
<cuihao> :3
<dchxcrow> 有人在不？
<kk> dchxcrow, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 2013年安徽选调生攷試荅案【扣.51523645】火热预定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416993 2013年安徽选调生攷試荅案【扣.51523645】火热预定 无意间看到有这么一首歌，"2013年安徽选调生攷試荅案"‖‖51523645‖‖只一眼便已深深地喜欢上了这歌名，甚至没来得及用心 …
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • update-pciids 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416994 输入sudo update-pciids之后光标就一直闪然后就没有然后了， yingsf@ThinkPad:~$ lspci |grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS，有中文版么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416995 ubuntu12.04 LTS 启动后，是英文版，怎样变成中文啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-31 11:10 
<loaden> kk:  安装语言后就有了
<laper> loaden: kk,貌似不是你想象中的那样的
<laper> 吾等小白也曾饭迷糊，
<loaden> 安装时选择中文。
<laper> loaden: kk, 有预报的作用，是来提醒我们的，
<laper> 回答要到link去
<loaden> 安装时有个语言选择。
<loaden> 按要求选就可以了。
<loaden> Ubuntu的安装很人性化的。
<laper> loaden: kk, 大概是bot吧，
<loaden> laper: 回答要到link去什么意思？
<loaden> laper: 你说kk是机器人吧。
<laper> loaden:恩
<loaden> 呵呵，
<laper> 传的是forum的新消息
<loaden> 那就别理他了。
<laper> 嗯嗯，：——）
<loaden> 我不怎么聊IRC，不懂这些呢。
<laper> 最好还是到论坛去回答别人的提问的
<laper> 也可以帮帮他人，不是么
<loaden> 嗯。
<loaden> 论坛我不去的。原来去，后来被乱删帖子，就不去了。
<laper> 没有吧，它们人很好的啊
<loaden> 只有Ubuntu才有Super+S功能？
<laper> 最多是误伤吧
<loaden> 几年前和他们闹过一次。
<loaden> 就算了。感觉论坛不正规。
<loaden> Unity才有Super+S切换桌面的功能？
<laper> 这不是什么大事吧，心态放平稳点
<loaden> 其他发行版我没发现有这个功能。
<loaden> 呵呵。
<loaden> 主要是我当初许诺再不登陆论坛。
<loaden> 当时好像还心动一叶了。
<laper> 没发现，super+s没用
<loaden> 现在想想也不值得。不过话说出去了。
<loaden> 我一切在频繁的用Super+S，用鼠标托窗口。
<loaden> 看起来我还是信赖鼠标多些。
<loaden> 其实，快捷键就可以完成这些操作的。
<laper> 穿个马甲，没人认得出来 LOL
<loaden> Super+S的好处是直观。结果现在离不开它了。
<loaden> :-)
<laper> 吃饭咯，
<wuyun> exit
<Michalegaozixu> 大家好啊，有没有人用elementary
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 开机锁定伽玛值 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416998 设定好了伽玛值后，但重启就会还原，请问怎样永久锁定伽玛值 统计信息: 发表于 由 internet2007137 — 2013-03-31 12:09 
<imtxc> iMadper: TF15听女声怎么样？
<chikit> iMadper: 在马
<xinchi> 请教个问题，现在systemd是不是自己电源管理，不用装acpi了？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没到呢!!! WTF, 上海仓调货太久
<imtxc> iMadper: 慢慢等吧，不过话说不是广东仓么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是, 深圳仓瞬间抢光那天. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，神价格很好了，打算去哪蹭听一下15跟425 
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实, 我喜欢scl5
<iMadper> imtxc: 秒杀tf15/se535之流
 * iMadper 完美的scl5呀!
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 那东西没的卖吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 停产好多年了
<imtxc> iMadper: 也想感受一下动铁了
<imtxc> iMadper: 偶饭的是踢翻石？
<iMadper> imtxc: 多数情况下, 旗舰动铁不如旗舰动圈
<iMadper> imtxc: 是. 
<iMadper> imtxc: ie8也是好东西. ue900也是好东西. 让我选的话, 我选ie8
<imtxc> iMadper: 旗舰不敢想，不过圈的得大耳机才好吧，塞子……
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是. 
<iMadper> imtxc: ie8 ie80
<iMadper> imtxc: omx980
<iMadper> imtxc: 你还想烧耳机?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你又很少用
<imtxc> iMadper: 塞子常用啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是大耳机不适合 没法用
<iMadper> imtxc: 买个gr8退烧吧
<imtxc> gr8 跟535呢
<iMadper> imtxc: gr8 是一切梦想的源泉 .
<imtxc> 还有这么一说啊。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 人声, 只有scl5可以与之匹敌
<iMadper> 但是scl5死去多年了
<freeflying> 绿箭侠就是美国版的张无忌吧
<freeflying> iMadper: imtxc 你们两个奢靡的家伙，又烧耳机了
<imtxc> freeflying: YY
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有, 我没有烧, 我只是来扯淡的~
<imtxc> freeflying: YY一下而已 我俩就聊聊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我们俩穷逼, 一起幻想一下那些高端耳机~ 
<iMadper> freeflying: 膜拜用缤特力的土豪!~
<freeflying> iMadper: plantronix是屌丝专属
<iMadper> .............
<AlmondShell> 求助，ubuntu12 64位 开机的时候遇到 INFO @wl_cfg80211_attach : Registered CFG80211 phy  然后就黑屏启动不了了
<imtxc> w我都不知道什么是缤特力
<iMadper> AlmondShell: 那个80211模块, 是无线网卡的驱动.
<iMadper> AlmondShell: 但是, 你给的信息, 不是报错信息吧. 
<iMadper> AlmondShell: 至少信息显示的还算正常. 
<AlmondShell> iMadper: 但是启动不了唉
<AlmondShell> dell 的vostro 1450的机子
<iMadper> AlmondShell: single mode试试看?
 * iMadper 我去吃药...
<AlmondShell> iMadper: 奇怪的是，我启动的时候选择前一个内核版本就能启动了- -
<AlmondShell> iMadper: 有时候关闭无线关机的时候又没问题。。郁闷了，dmesg 里面大段关于cfg80211的信息
<airead> 有人想陪我说英语么？我管饭
<iMadper> freeflying: 看到没???!!!! 阿蛋把贵公司产品的内核给搞崩溃了!!!!
<freeflying> iMadper: 无线驱动的问题吧
<airead> 管饭，求陪聊(英语）
<freeflying> iMadper: 估计又是broadcom的wifi
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 80211是现在通用的无线驱动层
<AlmondShell> freeflying: 没错唉，就是broadcom的wifi
<freeflying> airead: 你要是mm我就陪你聊
<AlmondShell> freeflying: 有解决方法么？
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<freeflying> AlmondShell: 去下Ubuntu给dell的定制版吧
<airead> 管饭，求陪聊（英语），我是男的
<iMadper> AlmondShell: module那里禁用nl80211, 然后启动之后自己编译驱动模块也可以. 
<airead> freeflying, 歧视啊，要坐牢的
<AlmondShell> freeflying: 定制版= =？  ubuntu论坛里有么？
<freeflying> lol 学我啊，笔记本我都是买intel的
<AlmondShell> iMadper: 自己编译，好折腾 = =  没那么高技艺。。
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 自己编译无线网卡的驱动就好了
<freeflying> AlmondShell: vostro是预装ubuntu的，打电话给dell客服，说你要预装的linux,他们会给你发预装光盘
<iMadper> AlmondShell: 买个atheros无线网卡.
<iMadper> AlmondShell: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.RNxzMC&id=17389928627
<AlmondShell> freeflying: 其实当初预装的是10.10的，我自己重装成12的了- =
<freeflying> AlmondShell: 12.10里应该有相应的dkms
<iMadper> freeflying: 呃, 侯总, 你怎么了?
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥咋了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你现在说活的时候, 隐约有三分屌丝程序员的感觉...
<freeflying> iMadper: 我一直是啊
<iMadper> freeflying: O_a
<imtxc> 。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 我这几天在看我们自己的产品，发先zookeeper相当不错，可惜我们公司在下个版本里换成mongoDB了
<iMadper> zookeeper... 我没听说过... 我只是屌丝, 还不是吊丝程序员...
<freeflying> iMadper: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/paxos-simple.pdf
<iMadper> imtxc: 你个屌丝程序员, 来解释一下
<imtxc> iMadper: freeflying 你们谈的都是什么gaoji东西
<freeflying> iMadper: 先看看这篇paper吧
<imtxc> 一点都卡不懂
 * imtxc 接着去毒坛YY耳塞
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 在看. 
<chenshaoju> 吃牛排去。 ＝，＝
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1428660&fpage=15&toread=&page=1  现在都这级别入门了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 只要你有钱, 都可以用大奥来入门. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过我最近看上了对小箱子~
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊你在家可以用箱子嘛
<iMadper> 分布式数据库...
<iMadper> 还是要搞云计算看来..
<freeflying> imtxc: 其实我推荐你买个boss wave music system这样的好了
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.29.FHb0RS&id=19070624036
<freeflying> imtxc: 发烧这东西真是大部分是在忽悠人
 * iMadper bose.
<freeflying> bose
<iMadper> freeflying: 你说的那东西太贵了. 我看上的都是几十的.
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 本来想买一对无缘监听. 不过, 一折腾就太贵了. 所以就选了这个不到一百的有源小箱子
<iMadper> imtxc: 绝对媲美400级别的. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 美中不足就是, 这货是全尺寸的
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个箱子不怎么好看。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 好看有屁用!
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15到了
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice的公式编辑器很好啊，能自己敲代码比msoffice好多了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417003 libreoffice的公式编辑器很好啊，能自己敲代码。 效果也接近tex，秒杀sb的msoffice 1w遍。。。大家不要只盯着什么狗屁兼容性啊 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<jusss> roylez: 我刚考完2级c
<jusss> roylez: 有过的希望，^_^
<si1m> dajihao
<si1m> 大家好
<kk> si1m, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<si1m> 我有一个c的问题可以在这里问吗
<iMadper> si1m: 问
<si1m> void swap(void** v,int i,int j){//void swap(void** v,int i,int j){
<si1m>         void* temp;
<si1m>         temp=v[i];
<si1m>         v[i]=v[j];
<si1m>         v[j]=temp;
<si1m>      
<kk> si1m:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<iMadper> si1m: 贴到别的地方, 发链接来
<iMadper> imtxc: 好厉害!!!
<si1m> http://bbs.csdn.net/topics/390410055
<si1m> 我对void* ，要风了
<jyfl987> 昨天写了生平第一个java项目 额
<si1m> 大家看看
<imtxc> iMadper: ......
<imtxc> iMadper: 求试听
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用什么听的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有苹果
<iMadper> imtxc: 低音有点儿猛
<imtxc> iMadper: ipc？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是, 小夹子
<imtxc> 哦啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 低音有点儿重. 不是我的风格. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就出 哈哈
<jusss> si1m: void*是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 现在大家谈炒到1100了吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像没人出…… 可是你拆了，估计会打一点点折扣？
<iMadper> 不过, 还是很赞的. 比我的um1好. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 不出, 过些天把um1出了, 或者送我妹子. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然要比um1好了  好歹三动铁
<iMadper> imtxc: <喜帖街>的表现不错
<iMadper> imtxc: <天黑黑>也可以了. 不过没有我当年第一次听tf10的那种惊艳. 
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> iMadper: 跟10 有差很多么
<si1m> jusss:: void*是强制转换void指针
<iMadper> imtxc: 风格不同. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 咸菜的原因？
<jusss> si1m: 哦，不懂
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 调音也有变化
<iMadper> si1m: 这也算问题..
<imtxc> 羡慕啊
<imtxc> 现在没塞子 捉鸡
<iMadper> si1m: 指针相当于一个long
<iMadper> si1m: void* 和long的长度都是在32位下有32位, 64位下有64位.
<panda-z> si1m: 你给的例子里面，函数声明的地方第一个参数类型是 void **，而你的实参第一个是 int *，隐式转换成 void *
<si1m> 这我知道
<si1m> 可是
<si1m> 我的问题是void * temp
<si1m> 为什么可以temp=v[i]
<si1m> v[i]是一个value，而temp 是一个指针
<iMadper> si1m: 你的数组里面存的就是 void * 类型的数据呀. 为啥不能这样赋值?
<panda-z> si1m: temp 为 void *，v[i] 也为 void *，为什么不能赋值？
<iMadper> v[i] 里面存的就是void *类型的value, si1m 
<iMadper> imtxc: 戴了一会儿就疼了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 把耳朵煲习惯就好了嘛
<si1m> 可是v【i】是一个值 对指针的引用，可是temp确实一个指针啊？？
<iMadper> si1m: ... ... v
<iMadper> si1m: v[i] 就是个指针. 
<iMadper> si1m: v[i] 就tm是个指针. 
<si1m> printf（“%d",v[i])为什么打出的是值，而不是0x......
<panda-z> si1m: v[i] 是对一个 void ** 类型的一次 deref，是void *类型
<iMadper> si1m: 你不用管里面存的是什么, 就是四个字节而已. 
<imtxc> si1m: V[i] 就是 *(&v[i])
<imtxc> si1m: %p
<iMadper> si1m: v[i] 就是 *(v + i)  但是你的v
<laper> si1m: 在看K&R?
 * iMadper 懒得说了...
<si1m> en
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx-sougoupinyin 的新版本 2.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417005 那个SourceForge的ppa版本是1.0的，之前的deepin上的版本是2.0的，虽然现在撤下来了，这是我dpkg-repack的包。因为我装的是64，所以包只有64位的，下载地址在这里：http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=355489& …
<iMadper> imtxc: 真疼...
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是听说这个戴着不怎么舒服…… 
<si1m> 0xa 0x11
<laper> si1m: 那个printf中的打印有问题吧，试试iMadper的%p
<panda-z> si1m: 你的例子用 gcc 编译不通过：  警告：传递‘swap’的第 1 个参数时在不兼容的指针类型间转换
<si1m> printf("%p %p",v[i],v[j]);
<si1m>  0xa 0x11
<si1m> 而
<iMadper> imtxc: <约定> 开头的音乐表现的不错. 
<panda-z> si1m: 附注：需要类型‘void **’，但实参的类型为‘int *’
<laper> silm,  其实printf也没么用吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道搭 ihifi960 是嘛感觉。。
<si1m> printf("%p %p",v+i,v+j);打出的0x。。。。，0x.....
<iMadper> imtxc: ihifi是啥? 学林?
<imtxc> iMadper: .
<iMadper> imtxc: 那砖头?
<si1m> panda-z:: 我的gcc 也显示这个警告？
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<laper> silm, 其实prinf说明不了什么？大神我说的对不
<iMadper> imtxc: qls的砖头是我听过的最好的砖头. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 国砖都差不多了。。。
<panda-z> si1m: void ** 你可以传递一个二维数组
<iMadper> imtxc: 真疼... 受不了了!
<panda-z> si1m: 或者一个 字符串数组
<imtxc> 。。 iMadper  这么夸张？ 是结构有问题？
<si1m> 我可以这样理解吗？就是说void ** v,将v里面的所有东西强制转换为void* 类型指针
<iMadper> imtxc: 很多人都受不了的..
<iMadper> imtxc: 打算买个小号c套
<iMadper> imtxc: 我擦, 听陀飞轮真心赞
<iMadper> imtxc: 惊艳到了! 
<imtxc> 。。。 iMadper 不许毒我
<iMadper> imtxc: 值了!
<imtxc> iMadper: 戴着不舒服 毒不到我的。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 超喜欢陀飞轮~!
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过这东西750的价格确实值了
<panda-z> si1m: void ** v 只是个形参(parameters)，何来转换？
<iMadper> imtxc: 795
<imtxc> 800,那也值呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 1000也值
<iMadper> imtxc: 陀飞轮, 去听, 超好听
<imtxc> 医生的？ iMadper 
<si1m> panda-z:: *v 表示为行参是个指针而void* 则为强制类型转换， 
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就听几个人的
 * imtxc 可怜的先去洗衣服。。。
<si1m> k&r书高深啊，小菜伤不起
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不出um1
<imtxc> NND，买 535 的钱能买洗衣机了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: um1和tf15两个极端. um1是佩戴最舒适的, 睡觉来回翻身什么的都没有压力
<panda-z> si1m: 形参 void **v 表示 v 是 void ** 类型的，你想多了
<iMadper> imtxc: 535购买俩全自动洗衣机了
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=23721996337&grade=6.0
<imtxc> 还真炒到1100了
<si1m> panda-z:: 可是我传入的是int* ，还不是要强制类型转换
<iMadper> imtxc: 值
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以买. 不过我不喜欢倒爷
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以... 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说耳朵不舒服我就得考虑了 
<imtxc> 或者先入洗衣机。。。。
 * iMadper 听完陀飞轮, 瞬间觉得很值
<panda-z> si1m: 所以出现警告了：不兼容的类型转换
<iMadper> imtxc: nonono, 你租房, 不稳定, 别买太大件的电器. 
<imtxc> ......
<iMadper> imtxc: 真的. 不然你搬家很蛋疼.
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，了解
<si1m> en，对
<si1m> panda-z:: 我想问一下为什么要void** v呢？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你听过 425  535 什么的么，你觉得它值那个价么
<panda-z> si1m: 你举得例子就不恰当
<si1m> ？
<iMadper> imtxc: 425不值, 530值, 535不值. w2值
<iMadper> imtxc: 530我听了一周, 特别喜欢
<imtxc> 530 是个好塞子啊。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 
<si1m> panda-z:: 不恰当
<iMadper> imtxc: se215也值, 便宜嘛
<imtxc> w2 才双动铁 拼不过踢翻15
<iMadper> imtxc: 别逗了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你去看gr8
<iMadper> imtxc: 单单元动铁, 照样秒杀ue900
<imtxc> 。。。。 歌德还是算了
<imtxc> 不适合我
<iMadper> imtxc: 歌德要是不适合你, 那weston也不适合你. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 杰士/bose之类的, 也都是这个风格的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，所以在看舒儿的
 * iMadper 超喜欢bose
<si1m> void swap(void** v,int i,int j)为什么要这么写呢？？？
<iMadper> imtxc: shure经典的耳机, 都买不到了....
<imtxc> 买个凑活的退烧～
<panda-z> si1m: 如果只是交换一维数组的两个元素的话 void * 就够了
<iMadper> imtxc: 退烧? 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我已经退了
<iMadper> imtxc: m1 + tf15 + ipod
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还自己焊了一个耳放
<iMadper> imtxc: 成本80rmb
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，你完全可以退了
<si1m> panda-z:: 可是 void swap(void** v,int i,int j) 好奇妙
<imtxc> iMadper: 或者换个前端。。。
<panda-z> si1m: 怎么奇妙了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不行. 前端是我跟我妹子三周年纪念, 她送我的. 上面有刻字的. 
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 除非我想换妹子, 不然肯定不换前端. 
<si1m> panda-z:: 我可以这样理解吗？就是说void ** v,将v里面的所有东西变成void* 对吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不是早换了么 
<iMadper> imtxc: 复合了
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。还能复婚。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我打算回去过两年就结婚
<imtxc> iMadper: NB
<panda-z> si1m: 你说的是 (void *)(*v) 吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是没钱. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 只能裸婚了
<si1m> 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: 羡慕啊
<panda-z> si1m: 按你的意思应该是 (void *)v
<iMadper> imtxc: 没钱你都羡慕? 你钱太多花不完?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 羡慕你有裸婚的对象啊
 * imtxc 连个裸聊的对象都没
<imtxc> iMadper: 好好享受吧，先撤了～ 回头发听感啊
<iMadper> 不发了... 没意思.
<iMadper> k歌之王表现的也好过我的um1
<si1m> panda-z
<si1m> panda-z:: 按照你的意思v【i】，v【加】就是void * 指针对吗
 * hooluwa 葫芦娃， 葫芦娃...
<panda-z> si1m: 事实就是如此。。。
<si1m> 可是 printf("%p %p\n",v[i],v[j]);
<si1m>  
<si1m> 却不是地址啊？？？
<iMadper> si1m: 别再看printf输出了. 
<iMadper> si1m: 指针里面不一定要存地址. 
<si1m> 好吧，
<iMadper> si1m: 你随便存一个运算结果也行. 
<hooluwa> 你们在讨论学问啊
<si1m> 谢谢给位了我在消化一下！
<panda-z> si1m: 你传递进去的实参是 int *，v[i] 就是一个int类型，当然不是地址
<si1m> 我改了现在实参是（void*）v
<si1m> 没有警告了
<si1m> panda-z:: 按照你说的v【i】是一个int类型，又是如何能赋值给void *temp呢？
<panda-z> si1m: 所以我说你给的例子不合理呀
<kk> 新 华南校区 • 有木有江西的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417013 Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 OwenJia — 2013-03-31 14:21 
<si1m> 可是为什么可以得到正确的答案呢？
<panda-z> si1m: 答案是正确的，但是不是你想象的那样，因为void *是一个32位长度的类型，int也是一个32位长度的类型，所以可以相互赋值
<si1m> panda-z:: void* 和long的长度都是在32位下有32位, 64位下有64位.
<si1m> 也就是说void* temp 中temp可以与其他类型相互赋值对吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 换了中号的c套, 舒服很多
<iMadper> imtxc: 终于不疼了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 改天去看看有没有小号的. 
<panda-z> si1m: 对
<iMadper> si1m: 要考虑 void* 是unsigned的.
<si1m> panda-z:: void* 接近万能!可以和double，int，long，char赋值
<si1m> unsigned
<hooluwa> 用void*就是泛型嘛
<panda-z> si1m: 可以赋值，但是没有人会这么做的
<si1m> 谢谢，大家我学到了很多！还是学linux的是大神啊！呵呵
<si1m> 我以后还有好多问题，不只是ubuntu都可以问吗？？
<iMadper> si1m: 谁说的. 32位下, 不可以和double来互换的.
<iMadper> si1m: 这里没几个用ubuntu的. 
<hooluwa> ubuntu在这里被歧视。。。
<si1m> 呵呵
<si1m> iMadper:: void* 不是generic pointer吗？为什么不能和double互换，求知
<iMadper> si1m: double的实现一般都是8字节. 你的32位系统下, 指针是4字节. 
<iMadper> si1m: 怎么互换? 溢出啦
<iMadper> si1m: 少年, 别纠结你今天来问的那个无聊的代码了, 去把c faq看了吧. 
<hooluwa> iMadper: 这么高端？
<iMadper> ?
<si1m> iMadper:: 知道了我会去看c faq的可是我觉的void *很好用啊，例如我写的swap就可以换char，int，只要强制转换一下就好了
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<si1m> iMadper:: 是要是碰到double类型的如何办呢？？
<panda-z> si1m: 建议你去看看网易公开课里面的《编程范式》
<hooluwa> panda-z: 我看过
<iMadper> si1m: 永远不要用void *当作通用类型. 
<iMadper> si1m: 那东西不是给你这样用的. 
<iMadper> si1m: 那东西的作用是: 避免强制类型装换的. 就这一个作用. 明白了?
<iMadper> si1m: swap想要写的好, 用宏. gcc支持 typeof宏的.
<panda-z> si1m: 里面有教你如何用c语言实现泛型编程
<si1m> 感谢imader&panda-z两位呵呵，是不是k&r的时候还没有泛型编程这个东西！k&r，使用的就是void*啊！
<iMadper> si1m: 泛型编程的概念, 有可能先于c语言诞生吧
<iMadper> si1m: 历史我不了解. 
<panda-z> si1m: void *可以用来实现泛型编程。。。但不是你这么使用的
<si1m> 哦，
<si1m> panda-z:: 求列子啊void* 好有趣的说，
<iMadper> si1m: 最简单的例子莫过于 malloc函数了
<iMadper> si1m: 它返回一个void *类型的指针. 
<iMadper> si1m: 你可以把他赋值给任意类型的指针变量.  不需要cast
<iMadper> si1m: 没别的作用了. 你只能用void *来表示其他的!!指针!!, 并且是在没有指针运算的情况下. (忽略很多情况).
<si1m> 哦！看来c好深奥啊，我要努力学了
<iMadper> si1m: 别纠结这个了. 看看基础去. 
<iMadper> si1m: 最最基本的概念理解之后, 就看这个: http://c-faq.com/
<si1m> en
<si1m> 谢谢
<si1m> 指点
<zsc> 请问,有对内核调度器框架熟悉的吗
<iMadper> cfs?
<iMadper> 之前看过一点儿.
<zsc> 设计了一个新的调度类
<iMadper> 高级了,  我觉得我不该搭讪.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • hgv格式的视频请问用什么播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417016 各位大神，我是新手，hgv格式的视频请问用什么播放器能正常播放？ 从快易典网站上下载的小学生教学视频（http://www.hwapu.com.cn/downloadcenter/huanggang.asp?b_flag=1&classid=1） 用VLC mdeia player播放只有声音没 …
 * pity 请教个问题，我从本地电脑 ssh 登录到远程一台设备上去执行一条命令，如何将远程设备执行命令的结果传到本地电脑上？有个限制就是登录方向只能是 本地==>远程，远程不能 ssh 登录到本地。
<iMadper> pity: 远程命令输出到文件里, 然后scp回来?
<pity> iMadper: 有个限制是不能从远程主机 scp 或 ssh 回本地
<iMadper> pity: ... ... 
<iMadper> pity: 不好办了....
<pity> iMadper: 而且 ssh 命令是个封装的命令，不能用 ssh 原生的选项或参数
<iMadper> pity: .......................
<pity> iMadper: 是啊，如果实在不行，我只能把执行结果写入到远程设备了，但这意义不大
<cybg01> 无聊啊
<cybg01> 无聊啊
<kk> pity,自己写个脚本就ok
<pity> kk: 请进一步提示
<kk> telnet = Net::Telnet::new("Host" => ip ...
<pity> kk: 这？啥意思？
<kk> telnet.cmd("hwclock -w\n"){|c| print c; File.new('a.txt').write c}
<pity> kk: ruby 的？
<kk> pity,意思就是脚本里面执行 "hwclock -w" ,输出结果在 c , 把 c 写入 a.txt
<kk> pity,你用 python 也一样,差不多
<pity> kk: telnet 也可以登录远程设备执行一些 ssh 可执行的命令吗？
<kk> pity, telnet 和 ssh 差不多,你自己修改一下就可以了
<pity> kk: 谢谢，我试试
<kk> Net::SSH
<wiiw> http://ruby.about.com/od/networking/qt/netssh.htm
<pity> wiiw: 那台设备上没有 ruby，也没有权限安装
<wiiw> pity: 有python吧, 差不多的
<pity> wiiw: 有 python，但我觉得够呛，那是一台跳板机，把 ssh 命令重新封装了，ssh 原生的选项和参数都不能用
<wiiw> pity: 老机器还是perl靠谱,我也不知道了
<pity> wiiw: 呃，我再想想办法吧，谢谢了
<wiiw> pity: 自己编译一个 miniruby 放上去,呵呵
<pity> wiiw: 没有 root 权限……
<wiiw> pity: 不需要root
<wiiw> pity: 放在 ~/bin/ 就可以了,最多 $PATH += ~/bin/
<pity> wiiw: 这么 gaoji？
<wiiw> pity: chmod +x 就可以,不高级
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-25 trunk 39925) [i686-linux] 
<pity> wiiw: 但即使编译好了，一个问题就是远程主机不能登录也不行，远程 host 都被放入一个数据库里了，登录时只要写上主机名就行，但 telnet 或 ssh 不能直接登录
<pity> wiiw: 你所指的 miniruby 就是这个吗？ https://github.com/wayneeseguin/miniruby
<wiiw> pity: miniruby适合手机或嵌入式设备, 你还是编译一个普通的ruby2.0好了
<pity> wiiw: 编译 make install 时不要 root 吗？
<wiiw> pity: install 的目标是 ~/bin/ 就不需要 root
<pity> wiiw: 好
<IsoaSFlus> good afternoon~
<freeflying> golang.org都被墙了
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Go Programming Language (@ golang.org)
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • hgv格式的视频请问用什么播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417017 各位大神，我是新手，hgv格式的视频请问用什么播放器能正常播放？ 从快易典网站上下载的小学生教学视频（http://www.hwapu.com.cn/downloadcenter/huanggang.asp?b_flag=1&classid=1） 用VLC mdeia player播放只有声音没 …
<IsoaSFlus> 用medioinfo看看
<laper> IsoaSFlus: ^k^ is a bot
<AndChat|293169> …
<AndChat|293169> where is kk…
<cybg01> 无聊
<AndChat|293169> …
<cybg01> 无聊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04怎么建立一个自定义的快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417021 我弄了一个一键关屏的脚本，也已经把它放在了/usr/bin目录下了，在终端试了试，能关，现在就差定义快捷键了…… 如图， 9.png 8.png 按理说应该是在第一幅图单击一下，然后选择快捷键， …
<si1m> imadper
<si1m> 在吗？
<si1m> 我重写了swap
<si1m> IMADPER & PANDA-Z在吗
<jzmer> any gentoo ppl here managed to upgrade to gnome 3.8? i got gdm 3.8 yet with only a blank screen + cursor, and i can't log in through other dm's as well.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [请求帮助]ubuntu12.04，关于 中山大学校园网 有限连接 的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417024 我试了三个校园网认证客户端~都不行 [第一个]：（压缩包的名称是：Ruijie_supplicant_for_linux_v1_1_1） root@XYH:/home/xyh# ls examples.desktop libpcap.so.0.6 (复件).2 rjsuppl …
<pity> 哈哈，找到把远程主机上命令执行结果输出到本地的办法了
<airead> pity, how
<pity> airead: 原来有另一个命令可以输出执行结果的
<pity> airead: 本来我只知道登录命令
<airead> airead, 分享一下
<airead> pity, 分享一下
<pity> airead: 是我们公司自己封装的，我也不知道源码
<airead> pity, ...
<pity> airead: 是他们非要那么搞啊，方便之余限制也多
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 64位桌面版ubuntu12.10，iNode问题，请前辈们指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417031 iNode好像装完了，但是点击图标不亮，后来知道是库问题，下了个ia32-libs.deb，双击由软件中心打开（这就是新立得吗？），提示“依赖关系不满足：ia32-libs-multiarch”。 请问怎么解决 …
<pity> shell 的 for 循环能多次使用 do cmd 吗？如： for i in `cat dev.list`; do ssh $i uname -r; do uptime; done
<airead> pity, 能吧
<freeflying> pity: 不需要do
<pity> freeflying: 等于说 ssh host cmd1, cmd2 这样可以？
<freeflying> pity: 你还是写个脚本吧，然后就明白了
<miemiekurisu> 。。。
<pity> freeflying: 果然第二条命令不用 do
<freeflying> pity: 写脚本的话 abs还是值得先读一遍
<pity> freeflying: 嗯，谢谢侯总
<freeflying> pity: 大周末的不出去找妞，写啥程序啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 显然
<Chaos`Eternal> 找扭不如写程序简单
<freeflying> 比写程序有趣
<Chaos`Eternal> 不一定
<Chaos`Eternal> 程序不会发脾气
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: lol 
<Chaos`Eternal> 程序不会给出unpredictable的结果
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [考後付款 ]2013年云南选调生攷試荅案：Ｑ229126566 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417045 [考後付款 ]2013年云南选调生攷試荅案：Ｑ229126566 　　完全的爱对孩子是牢笼；完美的父母让孩子丧失了独立；孩子有选择的权利，哪怕选择不幸。这里是一些心理学专家的最 …
<pity> freeflying: 今天不阴天嘛
<chengshiding> 有人吗？
<^k^> chengshiding, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<chengshiding> 有人吗？
<^k^> chengshiding, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<chengshiding> 为什么崩溃啊！
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • vsftpd 虚拟用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417065 做了一个vsftpd的虚拟用户，虚拟用户可以访问和写但是本地的用户就不知道为什么登陆不进去ftp，这是为什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xlw_like — 2013-03-31 18:36 
<gebjgd> ofan: 最近干嘛呢
<iMadper> 我遇到了regression的bug了?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 这表示chrome 安装完了么，怎么应用程序里没有呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417067 到底怎么安装呢，怎么打开呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 janeeyeran — 2013-03-31 10:56 
<iter00> Hello
<^k^> iter00, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<iter00> 第一次进IRC，呵
<iter00> 蛮新鲜的。
<psychologe> hello 
<^k^> psychologe, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<psychologe> 又来回请教各位了。关于虚拟机的，在ubuntu12.10上安装了vmbox,虚拟了个win7,NAT连接，,win7的IP是10.0.2.15,ubuntu的IP是192.168.0.43....现在的问题是ubuntu ping不通win7,win7能ping ubuntu
<iMadper> psychologe: 关了win7的防火墙. 
<iMadper> psychologe: 还不行就看你的route table.
<iMadper> psychologe: 看看是不是没有去192.168的路由. 
<psychologe> 我关了防火墙
<psychologe> 好，等等
<psychologe> 在win7上用路由跟踪命令 ，先连10.0.2.2 然后192.168.0.1
<pengshao> 为什么没人说话哈。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/198975
<psychologe> 用桥接能相互ping 通了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 水问题:vim.org 插件页面里的rating是怎么算的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417069 如题,比如这个插件http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2540, 写的是Rating 5643/1667, Downloaded by 66645. 这个rating是怎么算的呢?1667是指投票的人数吗? rate this script里面的有3个选项:(1)Life Changing (2)He …
<lingshu> 大家好
<^k^> lingshu, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<lingshu> opensuse有中文论坛了
<lingshu> 新建的
<lingshu> 希望大家可以来捧捧场
<lingshu> http://forum.suse.org.cn/index.php
<lingshu> GUNDAM，怎么UBUNTU上也有你呀？？
<GUNDAM> =。=
<GUNDAM> lingshu: 我又不是第一天在
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 你说是不
<GUNDAM> 我还在rachlinx呢
<lingshu> 难怪看你ID有点面熟
<lingshu> 是archlinux吧
<GUNDAM> lingshu: 管它呢  哈哈
<jiero> e
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> hi
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<maplain> 貌似挺好玩。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 。
<jusss> 给几个电影
<hooluwa> jusss: http://www.cnblogs.com/Jackey_Chen/archive/2008/11/22/1339136.html
<jusss> hooluwa: ...
<jusss> hooluwa: 我能说美丽心灵太装b吗，我看美丽心灵看到一半就看不下去了，
<hooluwa> jusss: 没看呢， 那我不看了
<jusss> hooluwa: 纳什是个经济学家，电影把他拍成了一个神乎其神的数学家，里面不知有没有那个对他影响很深的冯 诺依曼
<hooluwa> jusss: ... ...
<hooluwa> jusss: 比抗日片好点吧
<alpha080> jusss: 你弄错了，那个对他影响很深的是维纳
<jusss> alpha080: ...
<jusss> alpha080: 好吧，我就看过一些百度百科
<hooluwa> jusss: ...
<iMadper> jusss: 扯淡吧. 约翰纳什是个数学家. 
<iMadper> jusss: 伟大的数学家.
<iMadper> jusss: 只不过他的纳什均衡理论后来被应用到经济学里面了, 所以拿得是经济学的诺贝尔奖. 
<iMadper> jusss: ps. 诺贝尔也没数学奖.
<hooluwa> iMadper: 听野史说诺贝尔被数学家戴绿帽了？
<iMadper> hooluwa: 不知道. 
<iMadper> 科学家的野史, 数薛定谔的最为精彩. 
<jusss> alpha080: \b呢
<jusss> alpha080: 你基友
<jusss> 打错了。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你基友\b呢
<roylez_> jusss: 菊子
<jusss> roylez_: ..
<jusss> roylez_: 我上午考2级c了
<jiero> roylez 乐天派。
<jiero> roylez_ 额今天又被定行为 40岁之后谈恋爱了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10想升级到12.04，但更新管理器没有显示12.04的更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417076 除了用更新管理器升级之外，能不能下载镜像用硬盘更新？ ps:12.04用起来不会有很多问题吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 少年游 — 2013-03-31 21:47 
<cfy> jiero: 40以后?
<cfy> jiero: ...........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的那个htc chacha还是不能用家里的wifi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太次了 看来不能买便宜货啊
<jiero> cfy:  恩。
<jiero> cfy: 小姑娘们看我都觉得比她们小。。。
<jiero> lol
<roylez_> jiero: 丫在呆鼠国养嫩了
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。我本来就嫩好不。。。
 * jiero 关键还是太天真。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你没戏了 继续撸管子吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样安装防火墙gutw? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417078 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 1. ubuntu 12.04 LTS ，iptable已安装在系统，对不对？ 2.udo apt-get install gufw 安装不了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-31 22:04 
<ktboylee> 有人在吗 这软件是干什么用的
<jusss>  > Time.now
<^k^> jusss, eval return: 2013-03-31 22:31:49 +0800
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样使用usb-modeswitch？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417082 1.图1，显示已安装了：usb-modeswitch。对不对？ 2.怎样使用usb-modeswitch，安装华为上网终端：e353s？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-31 22:30 
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss> 有人    吗
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<fox_> join #/ubuntu-tw
<fox_> #join /ubuntu-tw
<fox_> 有人？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：ERROR - X needs to be running to perform AMD Overdrive http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=417085 ERROR - X needs to be running to perform AMD Overdrive(TM) commands 统计信息: 发表于 由 chentongboy — 2013-03-31 22:47 
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 大仙
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 干嘛?
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 要到隐身衣了， 但是/topic的时候还是有IP...
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 是么
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 没了 你已经隐身了
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 在我自己的chanel里，/topic设置topic， 其他用户可以用/topic看到IP
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 我给你看看freenode的聊天记录
<hooluwa> gebjgd: <hooluwa> hi, may i have an unaffiliated cloak please?
<hooluwa> <erry> hooluwa, you're now cloaked, you may also want to look at /msg nickserv
<hooluwa>        listchans and make sure all your channels are in the correct namespace
<hooluwa>        per http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming [21:37]
<hooluwa> <hooluwa> erry: thanks a lot
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 我一激动直接谢了...
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 你傻吧
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 怎么了
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 你进入频道的时候已经是隐身了
<gebjgd> hooluwa: topic记录的是你修改设置topic时候的ip
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 对啊， 那个能隐么
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 重新设置topic
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 笨
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 重设了， 没用啊
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 我傻...
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 好了...
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 你知道你傻就好
<gebjgd> hooluwa: 这样就能进步了
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 忘了op了...
<hooluwa> gebjgd: 谢谢大仙...
 * hooluwa 嘿嘿
<hare> 这里有人吗
<hare> 这么安静,还是我的电脑有问题
<cfy> 你断线了
<hare> 哦
<cherrot>  毕设文档要求"
<cherrot> kk不在？
<cfy> iMadper: lispworks开源了
<chengshiding> cfy， 一门语言本来就是开源的，即使开源了，也没多大吸引力
<biergaizi-mobile> 纳尼？
<chengshiding> èµ°ä½ 
<^k^>  05:10
 * NWMonster 睡觉
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-24
<imtxc> 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38819
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | MtGox在旧钱包里发现了20万枚比特币
<felixonmars> 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38832
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | NSA入侵华为窃取源代码
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38834
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | AMD探索新的Linux开源驱动开发模式
<onlylove> amd这个想法不错
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38836
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Neovim：打造21世纪的Vim
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 苏州 grub rescue > SSD 硬盘 文件系统混乱，无法识别， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456847 SSD 硬盘 文件系统混乱，无法识别， 起因 买回来的新硬盘是OK的， 之后顺利安装了win7 _64bit, 用了 一段之後，安裝的UBUNTU 13.10 ，是和win7 并存。 之后想安装会WIN7，把UBUNTU 覆盖掉，所
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/p/unispim
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ unispim首页、文档和下载 - 华宇拼音输入法 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 苏州 grub rescue > SSD 硬盘 文件系统混乱，无法识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456848 SSD 硬盘 文件系统混乱，无法识别， 起因 买回来的新硬盘是OK的， 之后顺利安装了win7 _64bit, 用了 一段之後，安裝的UBUNTU 13.10 ，是和win7 并存。 之后想安装会WIN7，把UBUNTU 覆盖掉，所
<onlylove> 紫光华宇，让蓉蓉移植去
<onlylove> happyaron: 咋样，把华宇移植一下
<imtxc> onlylove: 又是周一
<uewdl> 又是周一
<onlylove> imtxc: 周一就周一吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我越来越不想上班了
<onlylove> 刚刚还空的邮件，一会儿就一堆邮件
<imtxc> onlylove: 酷壳的这篇新文章太阴险了
<freeflying> gfrog: 帽帽在arm server上又力挺acpi, 马克发檄文了
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥文章
<imtxc> onlylove: 那篇vim 的
<imtxc> vim的终级插件
<imtxc> CentOS下：yum erase emacs
<imtxc> Ubuntu下：apt-get uninstall emacs
<MeaCu1pa> 。
<MeaCu1pa> 你们这是？
<onlylove> imtxc: 和emacs毛关系……
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥不是purge而是uninstall
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得apt应该是remove是移除动作吧
<imtxc> 没用过 uninstall
<imtxc> onlylove: 对了,有个问题, 你说那种恒定大光圈的牛变头, 17-55 2.8 那种,如果我要大景深怎么办
<onlylove> imtxc: 光圈已经最大了，没办法了，换头
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉？我理解错了
<onlylove> imtxc: 要景深，缩小光圈阿
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的意思是,要大景深的话不是得小光圈么
<onlylove> imtxc: 2.8是最大光圈，可以缩小嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 那头的光圈不是恒定的么? 难道我理解错了
<MeaCu1pa> 这频道怎么和Linux fire一个德行啦
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧... 那就是我理解错了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你理解错了
<onlylove> imtxc: 所谓的恒定光圈，都说的变焦头
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个恒定的意思是在广角和长焦都能用最大光圈的意思~/
<imtxc> ?
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是这个头的所有焦距都可以到最大光圈
<imtxc> 哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 那些普通变焦头不是这样的
<imtxc> 怪不得那个 17-55 那么贵
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种头，在佳能，都有一个红圈
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者后缀里面有个L
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是你能消费的东西，别想了
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 各大电商吧 D7000 给清仓了
<onlylove> imtxc: 要出8k了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 还是d7.1k
<imtxc> onlylove: 7.1 早都有啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不管那些了
<onlylove> imtxc: 清仓的话，一般要出新品的节奏
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似如果用长焦的镜头的话, 机身的闪光灯就没法用?
<superuser_do> ubuntu 12.04配置slime出错 谁有配置过 求指教！
<onlylove> imtxc: 有热靴嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 我看5d  6d 那些都没有闪光灯
<imtxc> 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 买的起长焦买不起外闪？
<superuser_do> imtxc, onlylove : emacs + slime 出错了！
<onlylove> imtxc: 来，给你篇文章，热靴笔记
<onlylove> superuser_do: 我是vimer
<onlylove> superuser_do: emacs是啥，能吃吗？
<superuser_do> 。
<superuser_do> 组里有用emacs的么
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: linux fire是啥？
<MeaCu1pa> madper
<MeaCu1pa> 是一个irc server
<MeaCu1pa> 近期很多人不冒泡啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 忙
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 我司拿到18摸的softlayer折价券 5000刀  这个大概能用什么配置的一个月？
<eVen> bot
<eVen> ?
<huntxu> happyaron: 你居然刷twitter的屏。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:15 
<onlylove> archwiki真是个好东西
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ios系统，可以用dd命令制成live usb？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456850 1.ios系统，最新版下载地址？ 2.ios系统，可以制作成live usb (sd卡)？ 3.ios系统 live usb ，可以运行在一般的笔记本(非苹果笔记本)上么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Applesss — 2014-03-24 10:59
<imtxc> yunfan: Do 上的 Droplets 换了新加坡的,快多了
<superuser_do> https://bugs.launchpad.net/slime/+bug/1233440
<^k^> superuser_do: ⇪ Bug #1233440 “slime.el: ''don't know how to compile nil” in emac...” : Bugs : Slime
<superuser_do> 好像是这个bug
<onlylove> x forwarding，从新加坡回来真恐怖……太慢……
<yunfan> imtxc: 开个账户我对比下
<MeaCu1pa> n b
<onlylove> imtxc: 你来回折腾毛
<imtxc> onlylove: 换了vps
<yunfan> imtxc: 叫你给我开个账户测试下
<quininer> 土豪
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚没看到,稍等
<onlylove> imtxc: 英国的ip，啧啧
<imtxc> onlylove: 新加坡
<yunfan> 啥 不是新加坡么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不是有隐身么
<yunfan> imtxc: 你刚才有暴露ip  那个 imtxc_
<yunfan> | imtxc (~imtxc@192.241.195.100)
<imtxc> 那个不是
<imtxc> 那个是之前的地址
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道为啥给我的这个ip是英帝的
<imtxc> yunfan: 反正我这里用 ssh 连过去快多了
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正这里有log的,所以没必要ssl了吧
<yunfan> imtxc: ssl主要是防止身份欺诈
<onlylove> opensuse上的quassel居然要mono
<xkinz_z> 有人吗
<^k^> xkinz_z:点点点.  11:54 
<quininer> 这么奇葩
<xkinz_z> 。。。
<onlylove> 么人，哪里来的回哪里去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38840
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 华为对NSA的渗透表示强烈谴责
<quininer> 不告NSA么
<yunfan> 估计心虚
<Sm4rkey> 其實這種事大家都在做  華爲也就象徵性的譴責一下
<onlylove> 告有毛用
<quininer> 有钱啊- -
<onlylove> 那样也轮不到华为，cisco google还有yahoo要告早告了
<quininer> 其实不告是因为怕nsa把内幕抖出来吧
<onlylove> 真不见的是
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • "adb"尚未安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456851 我在命令行里输入ADB命令时出现,程序"adb"尚未安装.如果运行"adb",请要求管理员安装"androtd-tools-adb"软件包. 请教大家怎么一解决这个问题呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-03-24 12:10
<quininer> apt-get install androtd-tools-adb
<imtxc> buytong.cn 打不开了?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百通物流网-海购 海淘 转运 华人快递 华人转运 EBAY 亚马逊 AMAZON购物 全球购 (@ buytong.cn)
<quininer> 没用过
<onlylove> Gateway Timeout  Server error - server 42.157.5.184 is unreachable at this moment.  Please retry the request or contact your adminstrator.
<MeaCu1pa> 擦，现在是个cbd就都是黄人南腔北调的English
<MeaCu1pa> 南蛮赚钱真容易
<onlylove> cbd是咩？
<onlylove> g cbd
<MeaCu1pa> 就是写字楼加商场呗
<^k^> onlylove: cbd Bibles, homeschooling products, software, videos, and other products, all at discount prices. In business as a mail-order discounter for over twenty years.
<onlylove> 突然觉得好无聊
<quininer> 同感
<MeaCu1pa> 我无聊了好久了
<onlylove> 找点好玩的？
<MeaCu1pa> 吃
<MeaCu1pa> 我最近吧各个cbd午饭点吃了个遍
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 介绍下18摸高大上的工作环境？
<MeaCu1pa> 只要是一个人能吃的
<MeaCu1pa> 你问主席或者瞎飞
<MeaCu1pa> 毛高大上
<MeaCu1pa> 我们三人没一个在公司晃悠的，现在，他俩，不用问我了
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%A4%B8%E5%85%8B%E6%98%9F
<^k^> ⇪ t: 夸克星 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<MeaCu1pa> 下午又有个莫名其妙的面试
<piggybox> 去面别人？
<MeaCu1pa> 被面
<MeaCu1pa> 我开车流浪的时候接下了很多千奇百怪的面试
<imtxc> 千奇百怪?
<onlylove> 好好学bash好好学系统管理……好好找工作
<MeaCu1pa> bash需要学？
<MeaCu1pa> 我可以保证，任何bash相关面试问题这里是人都会
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 对我来说需要，那个叫abs的我只是粗粗的看了下
<MeaCu1pa> bash不要陷入太深啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 话不要说太大
<MeaCu1pa> 就我经历过的面试，这方面要求真心低
<MeaCu1pa> 也许我没试过网络公司SA
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 比方说，我就可能不会
<MeaCu1pa> 侬一定没问题
<MeaCu1pa> 出发出发，下一个面试点
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 如果你ssh到远程，执行一个命令，怎么用if判断获得命令是否失败
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 如果失败要重新执行
<onlylove> 试了N次密码，终于把无忧的网站密码想起了
<imtxc> onlylove: 来给推荐个靠谱的云盘,存照片哟给你
<imtxc> 存照片用
<onlylove> imtxc: flickr
<quininer> dropbox
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果你说它不靠谱，那国内随便找个
<quininer> box.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Box | Sicherer Austausch von Inhalten, der sowohl von Benutzern als auch von IT-Profis g ... (@ box.com *FROM* box.net)
<imtxc> onlylove: flickr 速度有些太慢
<onlylove> imtxc: flickr台湾
<quininer> onedrive
<imtxc> onlylove: 呆湾?
<imtxc> 我之前有hk的账户
<roylez> MeaCu1pa_: 怎么样？
<GODDOG> hi
<GODDOG> 突然发现 我发个 hi就是在卖萌
<^k^> GODDOG:点点点.  12:47 
<onlylove> imtxc: 我有小伙伴在家访问台湾flickr很快
<GODDOG> 为什么 要点我？
<GODDOG> ^k^: 东京哪里最好玩？
<^k^> GODDOG, 我的大脑包含的类别，却没有一个符合您的最后一个输入。  12:48 
<imtxc> onlylove:  flickr.tw?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 歡笑一籮筐 (@ flickr.tw?)
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该不是，就是.com。不过是繁体中文站
<GODDOG> 在MacOS装逼 终于有大神接话 果然退了回来
<imtxc> hk 也是繁体
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就不清楚了，因为他搜的是一个台湾妹子的图
<onlylove> imtxc: 林采緹
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我根据这个推测是台湾
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然不排除hk的可能
<imtxc> 恩啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看国内，哪个靠谱就哪个呗，反正我对这个没感觉，坐等你退烧
<onlylove> imtxc: 据说flickr在六月初可能不能用
<imtxc> onlylove: 退烧?
<imtxc> onlylove: 那还得一段时间
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38842
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中法卫星在南印度洋探测到疑似飞机碎片
<imtxc> onlylove: 算了,我就存百度或者360去,反正我的照片都是可以公开的,不怕他们泄漏出去,只是为了省点我的硬盘空间和方便同步而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 求不可以公开的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38841
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Eric Schmidt和Sergey Brin的电子邮件曝光了不雇用苹果雇员的秘密协议
<imtxc> ..
<quininer> dropbox啊- -
<onlylove> quininer: 国内的略保险
<quininer> 国内的还保险啊。。
<onlylove> quininer: 至少不用梯子
<imtxc> dropbox 暂时也不用梯子
<onlylove> quininer: 人都说了，公开不公开无所谓，网络保险
<quininer> 那叫什么保险。。- -
<onlylove> imtxc: 暂时不用，你知道哪天得用
<quininer> 这话说的
<quininer> 哪天360和百度倒闭了怎么办
<onlylove> quininer: dropbox就不会倒闭？
<onlylove> quininer: 看yahoo mail
<quininer> 是啊，所以都不保险，还是买个usb好
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是费点心，放自己硬盘上吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 自己的硬盘不见得保险
<imtxc> onlylove: 丢, 坏 都是有可能的
<quininer> 有道理，冠希哥哥就中了招
<piggybox> 修他电脑的那家店还存在么？
<onlylove> quininer: 冠西那是没清空回收站
<Sm4rkey> dropbox 太慢了  我現在把照片傳 google  一份  btsync 同步一份
<quininer> 反正我用box.net- -
<piggybox> btsync自己用挺好
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说我在颐和园没找到樱花在哪里
<quininer> 有钱了就买个vps
<imtxc> 或者就是我没人出来
<quininer> 其实要是可以公开的，直接放在github上也好
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没去过，不过你可以去GTC
<onlylove> imtxc: 我去年在那上班的时候，楼下有
<imtxc> gtc?
<quininer> 土豪了就买github的私人仓库
<onlylove> imtxc: 环球贸易中心，和平西桥
<imtxc> onlylove: douban在我所有的电脑和浏览器上都记不住我的密码..
<Sm4rkey> vps 一年也才300RMB呀
<imtxc> quininer: vps 上没的更快
<imtxc> 哪天人不开心直接给你删了
<onlylove> imtxc: 是不是https的，还有就是，有的网站有声明，不让浏览器记住
<quininer> 谁让你买不靠谱的
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后浏览器就不记了
<quininer> 买台服务器放家里算了
<onlylove> quininer: 买毛服务器，存储足以
<imtxc> onlylove: 我勾选了"记住我的登录状态"
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就不知道了，当当记不住我的帐号
<quininer> onlylove ,Good idea.
<Sm4rkey> 樹莓派  買個32G 的SD卡  裝btsync 同步
<onlylove> 才32G……
<Sm4rkey> 省電
<tan9le> 请问现在需要隐藏IP的话，还是在#freenode的公共聊天中中ask cloak吗？
<Sm4rkey> 有錢就買更大的
<Sm4rkey> 看需要了
<onlylove> 人都玩黑群晖
<Sm4rkey> 有必要隱嗎
<onlylove> 单反拍的照片，32G很快就满了
<onlylove> 要是32T么，考虑下
<Sm4rkey> 買USB HUB   外掛1T 硬盤夠了吧
<KAO> 孩儿们
<Sm4rkey> 你有多少照片啊  32T  太變態了
<onlylove> 你问imtxc吧，我不清楚他要多大
<Sm4rkey> 哈哈
<KAO> @onlylove 好久不见
<onlylove> 土豪马都4*4的硬盘
<onlylove> 虽然我不知道他要那么多硬盘做啥
<Sm4rkey> 網絡時代  啥片都能在網上看了
<Sm4rkey> 何況還有迅雷離線大神
<KAO> 不过有的片子过段时间不一定能找到
<KAO> 我比较喜欢下载了看，想什么时候看就什么时候看
<imtxc> 32G?
<imtxc> 32G 才2000张jpg吧
<KAO> :(
<yunfan> 我更喜欢存小说
<yunfan> 只要存个一硬盘  就算世界末日了我也能看到挂
 * adam8157 目测又混了个patch
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个月竟然不提前给农民工发薪了
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕你不是年薪制么
<imtxc> adam8157: 侯总找人推小招卡, 我没抢你的机会 lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃的薪水不都是年底一起发得吗
<adam8157> imtxc: 他昨晚给我发消息, 我已然睡着了, 大早上起来看球顺便refer了
<adam8157> freeflying: 那还过不过了?
<imtxc> 年薪不都是年初发的么
<freeflying> adam8157: 你又不靠这薪水过的
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog imtxc 穿了一件红帽大使的T在办公室
<adam8157> freeflying: 靠薪水活命
<imtxc> adam8157: ... 踢馆?
<adam8157> imtxc: 大使嘛, 外交 LOL
<freeflying> adam8157: 光分红的钱就过了8位数
<bcao> adam8157: wanggs是谁啊？
<adam8157> bcao: 不认识
<adam8157> freeflying: 津巴布韦币
 * imtxc 球赠送 linux T
<bcao> adam8157: 你的分红好多，报大腿
<adam8157> bcao: 往下点 别乱摸
<bcao> adam8157: 你太重扣了。。
<adam8157> bcao: 哪里看到的这个id?
<bcao> adam8157: ubuntu-cn ,和我发了私聊消息，我以为是rh的
<freeflying> adam8157: 招行网银有mac版本没
 * adam8157 linkedin太傻了, 改下title而已, 以为我有了新工作, nnnnd
<adam8157> freeflying: 有
<freeflying> adam8157: 现在啥高级title了啊
<bcao> adam8157: 还有更傻的，你加一个字母在去掉那个字母。。
<adam8157> freeflying: http://forum.cmbchina.com/cmu/viewthread.aspx?postid=2073267
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 一网通·社区 - 招行MAC大众版上线通知
<adam8157> freeflying: 夹了个linux的prefix
<onlylove> http://house.china.com.cn/hot/view/720531.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 洪搴
<adam8157> bcao: 我这算是手动刷新了, nnnnd
<onlylove> 哦这1
<onlylove> adam8157: 他偷懒，看你修改过了呗
<bcao> adam8157: 没看你改什么啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 判断的不对, add和modify搞混了
<onlylove> adam8157: linkedin发来看看
<adam8157> bcao: 加了个linux的prefix
<freeflying> adam8157: 专业版还是没啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 要啥专业版
<adam8157> onlylove: http://adam8157.info/about
<freeflying> adam8157: 外币申报要专业版啊
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ About - Adam's
<adam8157> freeflying: "呵呵", 虚拟机
<freeflying> adam8157: 一个正版win7价格不菲啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 两百多
<freeflying> adam8157: 赞助下把
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞助不起
<imtxc> 专业版就只能虚拟机了,小招好弱
<onlylove> freeflying: 不是价格不菲的问题，是丫的微软不卖了！
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕你光分红就超8位数了
<freeflying> onlylove: win7也不卖了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 别黑我了...
<onlylove> freeflying: 不卖了，现在都是存货
<onlylove> freeflying: 估计卖也就批量卖企业，零售肯定不卖了
<onlylove> freeflying: http://tech.qq.com/a/20131207/004302.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 微软已于10月30日停止零售Win7业务_科技_腾讯网
<onlylove> 今天试了下xforwarding，卡的要死
<imtxc> 啊?那微软现在卖啥
<Sm4rkey> 作死的節奏
<freeflying> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.kYu7Gu&id=16988701141
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 2014 Timbuk2 Catapult Cycling Messenger 弓形包死飞骑行邮差包-淘宝网 价格:249.00 - 279.00
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个是真得不
<adam8157> freeflying: 这个假货很少的, 不过看起来好小
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 不算小
<freeflying> adam8157: 我就是找个小得，夏天出门带着方便
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕, 送个包我背着去游泳, 我现在用塑料袋 太屌丝了
<freeflying> adam8157: 我等你送啊
<imtxc> 塑料袋多方便
<adam8157> imtxc: 还是蓝色的京东塑料袋
<imtxc> adam8157: 好老...
<imtxc> adam8157: 好歹红个红色的啊
<imtxc> 不过京东的袋子质量不错
<onlylove> imtxc: 微软现在买8.1
<onlylove> adam8157: 不对啊，说的是linkedin呢
<onlylove> 还得再转一圈……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你要收了 adam8157 ?
<adam8157> imtxc: ?
<ultra420> anybody could help me with a resolution for my multiple ftp daemons? i want a UI web cms to add users,modified users,directories permissions
<imtxc> onlylove: http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail-htx-id-7207347-userid-29585-pri--n-0.xhtml
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 让你的相机会说话：镜头焦段的选择技巧_小林_POCO网(POCO.CN)_我的照片我的空间
<freeflying> adam8157: 绝版的啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 好镜头是借的,这话好
<onlylove> imtxc: adam壕到给我发工资照样活的有滋有味，我雇不起
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> imtxc: 这货讨论的是全副
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以你的50mm其实是85
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没有理解这个换算
<imtxc> onlylove: 为什么要这么算?
<imtxc> 全副还是apsc,对焦距有影响?
<onlylove> imtxc: 残幅的等效是1.5
<imtxc> 我的意思是为什么要等效
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己补课去
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<cherrot_> onlylove: 不一定是1.5  看维基把少年 cc imtxc
<onlylove> cherrot_: 佳能1.6
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> cherrot: 我说1.5是因为他手里的机器是泥坑
<onlylove> cherrot: 懂了？
<cherrot> onlylove: 我也是泥坑~
<imtxc> cherrot: d800么
 * cherrot 单反毁一生。。。卡里余额不过百了
<onlylove> cherrot: 那你俩讨论去吧
<cherrot> imtxc: d7000
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞,握手
<onlylove> 靠，机器都一样
<cherrot> imtxc: 结果昨天知道一个妹子的是D7100后 不淡定了。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 这咋了
<imtxc> cherrot: 用全副的妹子又不少
<cherrot> imtxc: 她不会拍照
 * cherrot 妈蛋
<imtxc> cherrot: 那也不能阻止人用好器材啊
<imtxc> 不差钱呗
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: 面了家高大山的，多网融合，走Ethernet解决一切，包括SAN
<cherrot> imtxc: 你说我为啥美狠狠心也入个D7100....
<imtxc> cherrot: 你啥时候买的
<cherrot> imtxc: 我们互拍吧 么么哒
<imtxc> cherrot: 买的时候 7k 跟 7.1k 差价多少
<cherrot> imtxc: 刚买的 还是2手
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: 我说你们搜专利么，他们说他们只做网络，设备不管，专利设备商自己去搞...国家资金...
<imtxc> cherrot: 我也刚买 lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 用的啥头儿啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 土豪 我只买得起二手
<imtxc> cherrot: P
<cherrot> imtxc: 50 1.8 。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 你在国内最土豪的互联网公司
<cherrot> imtxc: 我厂的钱是靠搜刮游戏和克扣工资赚来的
<imtxc> cherrot: 不打算收一个标变?
<cherrot> imtxc: 我有个18-200 腾龙
<happyaron> huntxu: 哈哈
<cherrot> imtxc: 成像渣得要死
<imtxc> cherrot: 壕,天涯镜啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个和原厂没法比
<cherrot> imtxc: 我入D90二手的时候的
<imtxc> 18-200, 能看见就不错了
<imtxc> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> onlylove: 真的么？ 那真后悔没入 18-105了。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 从 D90 升级到 7000?
<cherrot> onlylove: 我还以为变焦都这德行
<imtxc> 有这必要么
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯
<cherrot> imtxc: 没钱
<onlylove> cherrot: 小竹炮的名声不是白混的
<cherrot> imtxc: 因为D90有下家了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我的意思是,这个升级的必要性貌似可以忽略?
<cherrot> onlylove: o(︶︿︶)o  郁闷
<cherrot> imtxc: 用用就知道了 还是好用很多的
<imtxc> cherrot: 好吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 代用始终不如原装
<imtxc> cherrot: 反正我觉得这么小步的升级真没意义
<cherrot> imtxc: 因为我的D90能出掉 所以何乐而不为
<imtxc> cherrot: 也对
<cherrot> imtxc: 你是壕好么。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你打算让他直接买d800或者无敌兔？
<imtxc> cherrot: D90 用了多久, 中间差价多少
<imtxc> onlylove: 6d 也好啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 這lag。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 一年  差价不好算了  镜头不一样
<imtxc> onlylove, cherrot 你们理解错了啊,我的意思是,如果只是 90 ->7k 或者 7k-7.1k 的话,我宁愿不换, 除非跟 cherrot 一样, 能最少损失的除掉前一个机器
<cherrot> imtxc: 蜂鸟二手套机都4k了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我不买二手的原因不是壕,是因为不懂
<cherrot> imtxc: 3.5k都有卖的  我不太敢买 于是从同事手里收的
<imtxc> cherrot: 我这个水平,去收二手是摆明的找骗
<happyaron> huntxu: 白天没在电脑旁边啦。
<imtxc> cherrot: 乃想要 18-105?
<cherrot> imtxc: 如果我能出掉我的18-200的话
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 我找到合适的定焦就出了这个套头
<cherrot> imtxc: 50 1.4 + 35 1.4呗
<imtxc> cherrot: 靠
<imtxc> cherrot: 我只敢看 1.8
<cherrot> imtxc: 关键是这种大街镜基本上是出不掉了
<cherrot> imtxc: 谁会买。。。唉
<imtxc> cherrot: 18-200?
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯
<cherrot> imtxc: 50 1.8 才680
<imtxc> cherrot: 有机会的,我刚开始还想着买这个头来着
<imtxc> cherrot: 后来咬牙买了套机
<cherrot> imtxc: 效果足够了  真要开到1.4 挺容易跑焦的
<cherrot> imtxc: 我有你那个钱果断入 D7100二手。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 蒙新手还是有机会的
<cherrot> imtxc: 能蒙一对么？把我的也出掉
<cherrot> imtxc: 算了 你蒙一个 我把我的出掉 在入你的
<imtxc> cherrot: ...
<imtxc> cherrot: 把你的 50 1.8 出给我
 * cherrot 我真机智
<imtxc> lol
<cherrot> imtxc: 才680的镜头。。。。
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> cherrot: 那你干嘛不直接说蒙我得了...
<imtxc> cherrot: 坏人啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 你的意思是拿我的 50 1.8 换你的 18-105么
<imtxc> 我次哦
<imtxc> cherrot: 拿 35 1.8 来换
<cherrot> imtxc: 靠 不该事先告诉你价格的 尼玛  说不定能把你蒙了
 * cherrot 唉 失算失算
<imtxc> cherrot: 我总感觉 50 装不下我要拍的东西
<cherrot> imtxc: 走远点 可以的
<imtxc> cherrot: 50 1.8d 现在 619 好不好
<cherrot> imtxc: 但可能画面太平坦  相当于75的焦距 适合拍私房 半身 头像
<cherrot> imtxc: 妈蛋有降价了
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩,卓美价
<imtxc> cherrot: 之前卓美的 35 1.8g 到过 999
<imtxc> cherrot: 少年,踏实的 17-55 吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦  没去过  下次有优惠叫我
<cherrot> imtxc: 50足够了  我觉得 35 50要一个就行了
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩
<cherrot> imtxc: 关键问题不是镜头 而是妹子
<imtxc> cherrot: 出门的时候带两个镜头换很蛋疼吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 我知道啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 你不是有妹子么
<cherrot> imtxc: 是啊  有啊 所以升级了一下相机啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 我又没有
<imtxc> nnd
<imtxc> 怪不得没钱
<cherrot> imtxc: 我的D90都有热像素了 郁闷
<cherrot> imtxc: 真要想好好入  这就是无底洞啊  先别说镜头了  尼玛电脑都得升级
<imtxc> g 热像素
<cherrot> imtxc:
<imtxc> 电脑?
<cherrot> imtxc: hot pixel 就是感光有坏点
<^k^> imtxc: 热像素 2013年4月9日 |...| 成都海派环保科技有限公司专业型高清红外|热像素|仪testo 890热像仪采用了新式DV 式设计，配有640 x 480像素的红外探测器，即使是严苛的应用 |...|
<cherrot> imtxc: 至少得I5， 不加独显还吃力 ，
<imtxc> cherrot: 你还会后期呢啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 显示器3000以下的最好也别考虑了
<imtxc> cherrot: 没必要
<cherrot> imtxc: Darktable 威武霸气
<cherrot> imtxc: 那你试试看就知道了
<imtxc> cherrot: 你用 3000 的显示器做出来的图, 你能保证别人也在 3000 的显示器上看么
<cherrot> imtxc: 我的1k以下的飞利浦就是个渣渣
<cherrot> imtxc: 但能保证sRGB不会有问题
<cherrot> imtxc: 好吧 说夸张了 至少要2k左右
<cherrot> imtxc: 支持Adobe RGB的至少5k加，就别想了
<imtxc> cherrot: 但是看的人显示偏了还不是照样不行
<imtxc> cherrot: 你把妹子拍的再白,到我的显示器上也是黄的
<cherrot> imtxc: 家用显示器如果要出Adobe的片就用 Adobe RGB 兼容ICC就行了
<imtxc> cherrot: 乃好专业啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 那是个别问题  可你的显示器不好 那所有人看到的都是黄的
<cherrot> imtxc: 你选哪个？ 尼玛我之前出的片自己看着挺爽的 后来上传后才发现偏绿
<cherrot> imtxc: 尼玛 蛋疼的要死
<imtxc> cherrot: 膜拜会后期的人
<cherrot> imtxc: 瞎摸索就行了 而且只用Darktable修片，不会什么创意
<imtxc> 适马貌似有个 18-35 / 1.8 的黑科技
<imtxc> cherrot: Darktable 是啥,你用这个?
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯  Raw后期 1.4以后就无比强大了
<imtxc> c
<imtxc> cherrot: 为啥不是 ps
<cherrot> imtxc: 我再linux下  另外买不起ps 不想用盗版
<cherrot> imtxc: ps是处理创意后期的，大部分操作其实都可以在raw处理的时候完成了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我都不NEF
<cherrot> imtxc: 甚至包括磨皮
<cherrot> imtxc: 那你还买相机干啥
<imtxc> cherrot: 我也不知道, 感觉就是为了买而买
<imtxc> cherrot: 那 linux 下有没有类似 acdsee 那种照片管理的软件
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cherrot> imtxc: 我用darktable足够了
<imtxc> cherrot: cool
<imtxc> cherrot: 有没有样片儿给我学习学习
<cherrot> imtxc: gnome系集成的那个软件烂的很  raw图像自动给我生成jpg缩略图  我还得写脚本递归删除一遍
<cherrot> imtxc: 我拍的很渣的  你自己找大湿作品去。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 出 RAW+FINE jpg 要好大空间啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 我只出raw
<imtxc> cherrot: 我的16G 卡只能存300张
<cherrot> imtxc: D90一个nef大概10M，D7000如果是14bit的话得22M多
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> 还有10M 的jpg
<cherrot> imtxc: 我D90 96的质量出片也才5M左右的jpg
<cherrot> imtxc: 相机的算法渣  jpg 10M全是垃圾数据
<imtxc> cherrot: 好吧
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog 谁有32G的优盘
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Neovim：打造21世纪的Vim http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456854 巴西程序员Thiago de Arruda Padilha（aka tarruda）向Vim开源编辑器项目递交了两大补丁，对Vim的架构进行了大幅调整，结果遭到了Vim作者 Bram Moolenaar 的拒绝，因为对于Vim这样一个成熟的项目进行如此大的改变风险太高
<adam8157> freeflying: 干啥子
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • MD探索新的Linux开源驱动开发模式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456855 AMD在游戏开发者大会上透露了它 正在开发的新Linux驱动模式 ，以在Steam主机时代到来前改进Linux驱动支持：AMD的Linux驱动仍然会分为开源驱动（Gallium3D）和闭源驱动（催化剂），但Linux版的催化剂驱动
<freeflying> adam8157: 把我的win8恢复到笔记本上去
<adam8157> 不懂win8 太高级了
<freeflying> adam8157: 笔记本上自带的系统
<cherrot> intel 对linux图形的支持好么？ openCL是不是只有intel才支持。。
<caleb-> cherrot: nvidia 支持
<cherrot> caleb-: 没钱买显卡了  我看看资料先  thx
<yunfan> cherrot: opencl是几家都支持 要不怎么叫open cl呢
<palomino|working> 不过nv的opencl性能很渣吧
<yunfan> freeflying: x东上有卖
<yunfan> palomino|working: 支持是一回事 好不好是另外一回事 这几家哪个不是dx做得比opengl好呢
<palomino|working> nv的opengl不是更好嘛?
<yunfan> 何况nv有自己的cuda 而且现在cuda也可以在其他平台跑了
<cherrot> yunfan: 嗯 intel做的东西还是信得过的  我觉得intel cpu的性能足够好了 不想单入显卡
<yunfan> amd有自己的stream
<yunfan> 不过现在倒是抛弃了
<palomino|working> amd的stream就算了，没啥人用
<cherrot> yunfan: 那没办法 dx商业化的好 能怎么办
<palomino|working> intel最好的集显没用在常见的cp\u上..
<palomino|working> 桌面版里R结尾的才用的最高档集显
<yunfan> cherrot: 以后说不好呢 现在steam公然转opengl 了 估计将来也是会被其他人跟风的
<yunfan> palomino|working: 不是吧  我的brix 就是R结尾的i7 貌似也不行阿
<cherrot> yunfan: 嗯 AMD显卡在linux下的发热太吓人了 不知道现在解决了没有
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 土豪，居然买brix
<palomino|working> 我也想要
<yunfan> palomino|working: 去年的年终奖发了 所以干脆发下狠 买一个
<palomino|working> 我全指望steam了啊,最近发现好几个库里的游戏开始出现linux版了
<palomino|working> 今天无意中看到the witcher 2有linux版了
<yunfan> 我们也就等年终了  不像玩摄影的土豪 额
<palomino|working> 4770R的那款?
<palomino|working> 多少米啊
<yunfan> palomino|working: 现在的游戏都是一个启动器 + 一大坨资料  其实早就可以跨平台了
<yunfan> palomino|working: 比如国内许多网游 虽然官方不提供linux支持 其实那个用的引擎是可以跨平台的 只是懒得打包和维护而已
<palomino|working> 嗯...
<yunfan> 将来平板再升级两个档次 就无所谓了
<palomino|working> 只要引擎支持就有希望啊
<yunfan> 直接上android平台去
<yunfan> 或者是网速上G了 就云计算了  根本不需要在本地跑
<palomino|working> unreal4支持linux了么
<yunfan> 还能防作弊
<cherrot> palomino|working: 没看到有R结尾的CPU啊？
<palomino|working> 4570R/4770R cherrot
<yunfan> 那个我不知道 但是那几个大路货是支持的
<yunfan> palomino|working: 恩  是 4770R
<palomino|working> http://ark.intel.com/products/76640/Intel-Core-i5-4570R-Processor-4M-Cache-\up-to-3_20-GHz
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ ARK | Intel® Core™ i5-4570R Processor (4M Cache, up to 3.20 GHz)
<palomino|working> http://ark.intel.com/products/76642/Intel-Core-i7-4770R-Processor-6M-Cache-\up-to-3_90-GHz
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ ARK | Intel® Core™ i7-4770R Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)
<palomino|working> 这类的 cherrot
<yunfan> 不过我这几天给我父母装itx 装得头疼阿
<cherrot> palomino|working: OK 我看看
<palomino|working> yunfan: brix多少钱?
<yunfan> 有点怕这些小零件
<adam8157> yunfan: 为何?
<yunfan> palomino|working: 配下来6k
<palomino|working> brix+ram+ssd么
<yunfan> adam8157: 主要是没有认真的设计
<yunfan> adam8157: 比如说我买那个机箱 看起来好像小巧 他还说可以放标准电源 也确实放得下去 但其实他们没考虑走线  搞得我之前两次电源直接压线到风扇上 额
<yunfan> 还有基板看起来也没问题 但是螺丝就不好 有的松 有的紧 这种工业标准的东西居然做成这样 实在是无语
<palomino|working> 我卖的立人机箱...配的dc电源 yunfan
<yunfan> 还有那个基板看起来安排挺好 其实厂方肯定没真的装过机 手放进去特别别扭
<palomino|working> ä¹°*
<yunfan> 又不能完全拆开 他们为了装逼 把机箱设计成面板一体弯过来的
<yunfan> palomino|working: 立人我昨天看了一个 差点准备买 后来我想了个办法 把各种面板线绕过电源  风扇又可以转了 就算了
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你的dc电源带适配器多少钱
<palomino|working> 忘了...
<palomino|working> 单买那个电源好象是90?
<palomino|working> 适配器忘了多少了
<cherrot> palomino|working: 奇怪为毛国内没卖的。。。只有带不带K的区别，没有R这一说。。
<freeflying> yunfan: 这种就是一次用用，买个太不划算了
<palomino|working> 非零售，大概 cherrot
<adam8157> yunfan: brix连上显示器鼠标键盘啥的也会一堆乱糟糟的线吧?
<cherrot> palomino|working: 看来是
<palomino|working> brix可以装在显示器背面那个vesa架上...
<palomino|working> 弄个超短线插上大概看不到
<palomino|working> 键鼠用无线好了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 系统备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456856 用G4L备份系统，进去后出eth0错误，"eth0: auto-negotiating".这之后我插上网线，出的全是 “eth0：”可多了 统计信息: 发表于 由 siren6869923 — 2014-03-24 16:23
<adam8157> 还是把我娘的台式机卖了换笔记本吧 =,=
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 你肿么周末都不上线了？
<freeflying> happyaron: 把妹啊
<happyaron> freeflying: adam8157 有妹了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥子事情啊? 请短信或者加我微信
<happyaron> adam8157: 微信号
<adam8157> happyaron: 有表妹
<happyaron> ad
<happyaron> adam8157: 找你吹水啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 没有微信id, 请用手机号找我
<bcao> adam8157: 求介绍你表妹
 * adam8157 的微信没有id, 没有密码, 呵呵
<adam8157> 都没设置
<freeflying> adam8157: 高帅富啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 找阿蛋送
<yunfan> adam8157: 你是觉得笔记本方便 但是其实性加比不高
<yunfan> 花了大价钱 还用着不舒服
<yunfan> 这个brix要是价格再掉下来 那还是很好的
<adam8157> yunfan: 各花入各眼啊
<yunfan> palomino|working: 多少w的?
<yunfan> adam8157: 而且不好拓展
<yunfan> 其实将来上usb3了  100w供电 带itx应该是没问题的
<yunfan> 那些厂商怎么就没想到
<adam8157> happyaron: 周末要吹什么水来着?
<yunfan> palomino|working: adam8157 我一直有个想法  机箱电源 为何不用无线供电 何必非要有线得乱糟糟的呢  现在tdk的技术 几米是没问题的 这在机箱环境完全可以
<yunfan> 无线还有个好处 只要频率适配 将来你上新插头都可以
<happyaron> adam8157: 不知道啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 已经忘记了。
<yunfan> 不像我昨天装机 用个老机器的atx电源 太多多余的插口了
<adam8157> happyaron: 现在周末就是看书看球游泳
<happyaron> adam8157: 提升自己？
<yunfan> http://www.dgtle.com/article-6068-1.html   adam8157 又特么出了个新款了
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 桌面上的超微型台式机套件-技嘉 BRIX S 体验-数字尾巴
<adam8157> yunfan: pro和非pro
<imtxc> 有没有能把账单日改成30号的信用卡 lol
<imtxc> 貌似我试过最完能到27
<imtxc> 2月份省一次账单多开心
<yunfan> adam8157: 我知道呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 你为何不去做金融呢
<yunfan> palomino|working: 立人的那个发个真相给看看
<imtxc> yunfan: ..
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的那个三爽本子啥配置来着,我看看能不能帮你找个下家
<adam8157> ...
<yunfan> 呵呵  imtxc 是成天赚钱帮国家消除通货膨胀呢
 * yunfan 才得百花酿成蜜 为谁辛苦为谁忙
<imtxc> yunfan: 哪里赚钱了, 侯总不是要出么,我正好有朋友想买本
<palomino|working> 真相?_? yunfan
<yunfan> adam8157: 要把2重定向到 1 应该是先写1的输出  还是2的重定向？
<yunfan> palomino|working: 恩
<imtxc> yunfan: 我整天拉动内需才是对的
<palomino|working> 额...
<yunfan> imtxc: 嘿嘿
<palomino|working> 怎么算真相..
<yunfan> 照片么 这么呆？
<palomino|working> 照片啊...
<palomino|working> 不一定有啊
<palomino|working> 我找找啊
<freeflying> imtxc: i5的，12Gram 256Gssd， 1920x1080的触摸屏
<imtxc> freeflying: 集显吧
<yunfan> 没有可以拍阿  痴人
<palomino|working> 显然在家里了
<palomino|working> 而且已经落满了土
<yunfan> 怎么落慢土了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你问的这个问题记得 adam8157 之前在论坛发过帖
<imtxc> yunfan: ^^
<imtxc> yunfan: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&action=printable&tid=3602094
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 将stdout和stderr重定向到同一个文件的问题。 - ChinaUnix.net - Powered by Discuz!
<palomino|working> 因为很少打扫.. yunfan
<imtxc> freeflying: 咋成了 256G ssd 了..
<freeflying> imtxc: ultrabook啊，肯定集显
<freeflying> imtxc: 换了啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 刚才自己测试搞定了
<freeflying> imtxc: 你是要三爽的还是东芝的
<imtxc> freeflying: 多少钱出,我看他买不
<onlylove> 懒得吐槽vmware的破代理了，被ban了
<freeflying> adam8157: happyaron 贵司的uefi+gpt时是不是要搞个单独的fat32装kennel
<yunfan> palomino|working: 电源多少瓦 还有你那机器配置怎样
<freeflying> imtxc: 东芝的妈
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是放kernel, 是放EFI
<adam8157> freeflying: uefi都是这样
<palomino|working> 120w max貌似 yunfan
<imtxc> freeflying: 三爽这个, 东芝的顺便也来个配置来个价
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦
<palomino|working> 4770t yunfan
<happyaron> freeflying: 那分区是EFI
<palomino|working> 16g ram yunfan
<adam8157> freeflying: /boot/EFI挂载到一个fat32分区
<yunfan> 我怀疑ubuntu平板是不是会找智器做
<palomino|working> 硬盘是1.5t*2+256g ssd一个 yunfan
<yunfan> adam8157: 这也太2了 用fat32
<yunfan> 好歹用个中立的 udf
<imtxc> palomino|working: 豪
<happyaron> yunfan: 就这一个所有系统都支持嘛
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<happyaron> yunfan: 大家都支持得不错。
<freeflying> imtxc: 东芝的时4Gram+128GSSD i3, 2500
<yunfan> palomino|working: 16G是8x2 ? 1866?
 * adam8157 懒得科普啊... 标准是必需实现fat32, 别的也可以有如果bios不嫌麻烦
<freeflying> imtxc: 三爽的4000
<yunfan> happyaron: 我就说标准太2了
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> imtxc: 这样的价格是不是不合理啊
<palomino|working> 1600的 yunfan
<yunfan> 这种2 标准还大家一起去捧臭脚
<imtxc> freeflying: 三爽这个性价比比东芝那个高好多的样子哦
<palomino|working> :-/ yunfan
<palomino|working> 没有现在这台的照片 yunfan
<palomino|working> 只有上一台的 yunfan
<yunfan> palomino|working: 板子呢 一起多少钱
<palomino|working> 板子是索泰的h87-itx
<palomino|working> 忘了多少钱了..
<onlylove> adam8157: 但是fat32确实不是啥太好的选择
<palomino|working> 主板可能700还是800
<palomino|working> cp\u 2k?
<yunfan> 额 既然是之前买的 看来花了不少银子
<adam8157> onlylove: 如果你来挑一个呢?
<imtxc> freeflying: 三爽的是啥型号呀
<freeflying> imtxc: 那三爽的这个4700吧，我换了SSD+内存也不少钱啊
<palomino|working> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-jIgBqdWR1vM/T_m9B61FxpI/AAAAAAAAAiY/7tmptiloh6E/w1028-h610-no/IMAG0153.jpg yunfan
<freeflying> imtxc: NP730u
<palomino|working> 这是上一台的zp yunfan
<palomino|working> 现在的机箱比这个高一点 yunfan
<palomino|working> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/kZ2Us1ENPvT1urBbFtdzaXzBYd1Ppzw6wFa9Oa67O7Q=w1028-h610-no yunfan
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/jpeg
<yunfan> palomino|working: 4770t你从哪里弄得呢 难道也是海淘
<palomino|working> 直接淘宝
<yunfan>  额
<yunfan> 看起来不错 用dc是好 就是适配器拖一大截
<palomino|working> 嗯
<yunfan> 不过还好价格掉下来了
<palomino|working> 适配器藏桌下面了
<imtxc> freeflying: 也对,我看看她能收的起不
<yunfan> 去年就只有G大一家出
<yunfan> 价格死贵 还要等他做
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 这个比brix块头大好多，我已经想抛弃它换brix了。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 把华宇移植下是什么意思。
<yunfan> palomino|working: 也不算大吧  我看你那个就比硬盘大一点
<palomino|working> 这里用的dc模块太大，新机子是个比它小很多的 yunfan
<palomino|working> 旁边那个可是光驱.. yunfan
<yunfan> 顶多是两倍样子
<palomino|working> 这机箱大概19*21cm
<yunfan> 但是你这个处理器很不错阿
<onlylove> happyaron: 华宇不是开源了吗？win32的，移植下咯
<freeflying> adam8157: gparted咋创建efi分区啊
<yunfan> palomino|working: 额 这么大  你那光驱怎么那样
<freeflying> imtxc: 多谢啊
<palomino|working> 这个cp\u功耗低点。但是集成的显卡不行 yunfan
<palomino|working> 光驱扔了吧
<onlylove> yunfan: stdout和stderr一个文件？2>&1呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 直接 2>&1 会有问题的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我一直这么用
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是 先后问题 刚才测试 知道了 先要 > ./xxx 然后再  2>&1 想了想 应该是这东西是从左到右顺序执行的 又是c那一套鬼把戏
<adam8157> freeflying: manage flag里找找?
<yunfan> palomino|working: 显卡差不多能用就行了 i3还能看高清呢
<yunfan> palomino|working: 要显卡好  等着买 apu 7系列吧  有个 a10 7xxx和 a8 7xxx的参数好猛
<onlylove> imtxc: 公司的破烂网，害我ip访问web被ban了……
<adam8157> freeflying: Type: FAT32 "boot" flag.
<adam8157> freeflying: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<^k^> ⇪ t: UEFI - Community Help Wiki
<palomino|working> 嗯，但是吧 yunfan
<palomino|working> ap\u的功耗太高 yunfan
<palomino|working> 这小机箱的散热肯定达不到要求 yunfan
<palomino|working> 我换这个cp\u是为了支持4k分辨率 yunfan
<palomino|working> 但不知道为啥只能上到30hz
<yunfan> palomino|working: 没有 那个就是tdp掉下来了 所以才显得屌
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> 液晶上30hz？
<yunfan> 掉到45w了 不是很爽么
<palomino|working> 是啊
<palomino|working> 把普通4770k降频到它这频率估计功耗也这意思 yunfan
<yunfan> 但是那个没降频嘛
<palomino|working> 降了。。
<palomino|working> 平时2.5还是多少的
<palomino|working> 能boost到3.7最高
<yunfan> 我说那个apu 好像没降
<palomino|working> ap\u啊
<palomino|working> ap\u的功耗。。
<yunfan> 哦 对 45w的好像降了
<palomino|working> 突破天际
<yunfan> 是两档的
<onlylove> 土豪马该换键盘了，p后面总是跟个斜杠
<palomino|working> 不是键盘的事儿
<palomino|working> 我输入\u总被加一个\在前面
<palomino|working> 就在这个频道这样
<yunfan> why?
<palomino|working> 不知道啊。。
<yunfan> 你用的什么客户端
<palomino|working> 别的频道没事
<palomino|working> xchat
<yunfan> 搞不好跟表情插件有关系
<palomino|working> 试试大写的..U
<palomino|working> :-/ 貌似只有小写\u才这样
<palomino|working> \u
<palomino|working> >_<
<yunfan> 何不换个客户端
<onlylove> 换个端吧
<palomino|working> 用惯了。。
<palomino|working> 再说。。在别处不这样。。
<onlylove> quassel？
<palomino|working> 我尽量用大写U吧- -
<palomino|working> cpU
<yunfan> 这就太扯淡了 xchat有什么惯不惯的
<palomino|working> 看着难受么。。
<imtxc> 破马在刷屏么
<onlylove> 那这个频道是怎么回事呢
<imtxc> lol
<palomino|working> who knows..
<yunfan> 还不如架个weechat relay
<imtxc> onlylove: 贵司是封了什么端口?
<yunfan> 直接走web上来登录
<imtxc> onlylove: 如果只是 6666 6667 的话,我在我的 znc 上给你开个账户
<yunfan> onlylove: 托管不好 小心 imtxc 摇身一变成了携程
<onlylove> imtxc: 我司是要设置代理，今下午网络抽风，然后web被ban了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我又不托管他的密码
<yunfan> imtxc: 只要流量过  哼哼
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥，我现在换win用quassel先凑合下……
<onlylove> imtxc: linux下面quassel需要太多东西
<yunfan> 等我过几天搭个weechat web吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 嘛,反正要用的话吱声儿, 我这个在 8888 端口
<yunfan> 走ssl流量代理
<yunfan> 又是web  只要有html5支持都可以
<freeflying> adam8157: 咋验证是引导进了uefi模式呢（livecd）
<adam8157> freeflying: Check whether the dir /sys/firmware/efi exists
<onlylove> 我郁闷的是，另一个irsssi的号没受啥影响
<yunfan> onlylove: 你给的那个帖子居然是 adam8157 发的 额
<adam8157> =,=
 * adam8157 我那不是学习么
<onlylove> yunfan: 我给的哪个……忘了
<onlylove> adam8157: 学习咩？
<adam8157> 全缓冲行缓冲什么的
<yunfan> 是从前的踪迹
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在想走web走不动，访问外网基本上不动弹
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你能如何访问外面的主机
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道那群搞网络的在搞啥，访问啥在外面的主机，我要访问的都是内部地址10段的
<yunfan> 大概路由转发乱改了
<yunfan> 你不是也搞这个的么
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不知道他改了啥，ping没问题，但是访问google都不行，真的很抓狂
<onlylove> yunfan: 我估计是squid坏了
<yunfan> 你是说你要访问外网地址 必须走内网代理？
<yunfan> 既然可以ping 那不难 有个 ping tunnel
<onlylove> 是的，要走squid
<yunfan> 可以走 icmp开隧道
<onlylove> 我现在就像修理下那个捅篓子的货，貌似udp的没问题
<onlylove> qq一直没掉
<yunfan> 额 是你自己修
<yunfan> 那大概是一直连着的
<yunfan> 中间策略变了 并不影响已有连接  这不是常有的事么
<onlylove> 对，一直连着，但是访问网页不正常
<yunfan> 我找了个ip over icmp 试试
<onlylove> 不试了，浏览器里面指定proxy就好了，神烦
<onlylove> 行不行啊……不一样的机器ip还不一样……
<yunfan> 额 do的vps不准创建虚拟网卡
<yunfan> 换个别的
<onlylove> 我觉得这也太……扯了，以前不指定proxy可以直接用的
<yunfan> onlylove: 是我搞错了 那个开启以后就detach了
<onlylove> yunfan: http://xujingboblog.blog.sohu.com/301819071.html?qq-pf-to=pcqq.group
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 日本地震灾后重建的住宅是啥样？-徐静波的空间-搜狐博客
<yunfan> 好了 我这两边都架起来了 但是不知道怎么写NAT
<onlylove> ……
<yunfan> onlylove: 私聊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38848
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 韩国的在线交易仍然受阻于90年代的ActiveX
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • KDE桌面官方测试时用哪个系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456859 好吧，我承认这个问题很无聊~~（本来就很无聊嘛） 不过还是想问一下各位大大，KDE桌面官方测试时用哪个系统呢？ 很想试一试，额，如果没有的话就算了。（会没有吗？） 顺便哪位大侠帮我找
<^k^>  ─> 找Gnome、xfce这些桌面测试时用哪个系统，找到必感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 android361abc — 2014-03-24 17:57
<yunfan> 可以了 果然好用
<yunfan> 这个 hans整个虚拟了个网卡
<yunfan> 要是在客户端直接弄个socks5代理就更好了
<adam8157> 韩国比我们还可怜
<adam8157> imtxc: 10天了 还在清关中
<onlylove> adam8157: 毛可怜，人至少带宽和墙啥的没问题
<imtxc> adam8157: 4 月才开始
<yunfan> onlylove: 人家法律执行得严格 网吧不准通宵
<imtxc> adam8157: 还的20天左右
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<imtxc> adam8157: 他们家的公告每天改
<onlylove> yunfan: 记得有说过，然后韩国电竟经常半夜掉线
<imtxc> adam8157: 从3月中旬到3月22号到4月份, 注意哦,还不是4月初
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 官方测试桌面时用哪个系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456861 不知道有没有哪位大神帮我找找， KDE桌面 官方测试时用哪个系统？ 最好上一张截图，毕竟有图有真相嘛！ （好吧，您一定会觉得这个问题很无聊有木有？） 统计信息: 发表于 由 android361abc — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -03-24 18:01
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 设置静态IP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456862 通过修改 /etc/network/interfaces 添加IP，掩码， 网关 修改 /etc/resolv.conf 修改DNS 也把/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf文件的managed=false改成了managed=true 重启系统，这个方法实现了静态IP 设置， 但是如果再通过GUI方法修
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu与fedora比较 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456863 ubuntu已在physical机下用了2星期了，基本上一般操作还算熟悉，目前也就是能配置个samba, nfs之类还有自动挂载之类的水平，还在初级阶段！自觉也算入门了，这几天就琢磨着在虚拟机下安装个Fedora试用玩玩，结果发现
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么查看盘的卷标？ 求答案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456864 同上 求答案 统计信息: 发表于 由 rucstudent — 2014-03-24 18:11
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:26 
<nilislin> 为什么我打开github一直都不行啊，只有文字，没有布局
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的隧道成功了 让imtxc指导了我半天弄iptables
<yunfan> 看来我要认真学下这工具
<onlylove> imtxc: 我折腾一会儿就下班，你陪妹子聊天，l5e在
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个主要是nat……我觉得复杂的是ip命令
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<nilislin> imtxc,github打开卡不？
<onlylove> imtxc: 点点啥，要不咱俩换下，你来给那个疯女人干活
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要是对她有兴趣，泡了推倒你随便
<imtxc> onlylove: 我推不倒
<onlylove> imtxc: 一物降一物，天知道她见了你会不会变乖
<nilislin> 哎，什么情况啊？
<onlylove> nilislin: 给个链接我看看
<onlylove> nilislin: github的，我没帐号
<nilislin> onlylove, https://github.com/
<^k^> ⇪ t: GitHub · Build software better, together.
<imtxc> nilislin: 我这里不快,但是我这边不能说明问题,我访问 qq.com 都很慢
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ qq.com)
<onlylove> 我这边github主页正常
<nilislin> 难道我干了什么？
<onlylove> nilislin: 不过我是新加坡ip
<imtxc> 你们猜怎么着
<imtxc> 我们厂今天集体定了外卖, 然后, 哪家馆子打电话来说他们送饭的车丢了...
<imtxc> 带着我们的饭出去了,然后车丢了
<nilislin> 我也不知道自己是哪儿的ip，我用的google chrome的那个goagent
<imtxc> onlylove: 我才不
<imtxc> leeeee: 论文怎么样了
<nyfair> 死程就是好为人师，具体问题不会解决，说起理论来头头是道
<onlylove> nilislin: 如果你在墙外面，我就不清楚了
<onlylove> nyfair: 那你咧？活的？
<nyfair> unlockyouku?
<onlylove> 土豪马下班了！
<nyfair> onlylove: 人家从来就不干这行，当然是我的啦
<nyfair> s/我/活
<imtxc> nyfair: 死程是啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，反正我不是程序员
<onlylove> g 死程
<^k^> onlylove: 死程 据说过劳死程序员的魂魄会化作公司服务器里一个无法杀掉的进程，终日在堆栈里 游荡， |...| |死程|传说. 2014年3月1日 墙外仙 减小字体 / 增大字体 发表评论 阅读评论.
<onlylove> 靠，我知道错了！
<imtxc> yunfan: 话说, iptables 的规则你得保存一下,不然重启也没了
<imtxc> iptables-save > /etc/iptables-rules
<gfrog> freeflying: 我只有16G的
<freeflying> gfrog: 不用了，我之前搞的factory image没法恢复，用移动硬盘试了
<yunfan> imtxc: 好
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来你是不是天天用这些命令啊，我老是记不住iptables和ip route
<imtxc> onlylove: 我天天用他们做啥..
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你咋记得住，我反正记不住
<onlylove> imtxc: 每次都man下
<imtxc> onlylove: 常用的能记住
<yunfan> 最近又出了个科幻类的美剧 而且也是后末世的
<yunfan> 叫地球百子
<imtxc> onlylove: nat 那个算常用的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我常用的也记不住，因为我基本不用那个
<gfrog> freeflying: zeze，一听就高大上
<freeflying> gfrog: 想恢复成win8都没戏了
<imtxc> 侯总从来都高大上的啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 我时典型屌丝
<imtxc> 貌似我那朋友收不起侯总的本儿, 你那配置也太高了..
<onlylove> freeflying: win8那种反人类的，win7不好么
<imtxc> freeflying: 屌丝现在就是高富帅的二线
<freeflying> onlylove: 本子原初自带win8
<onlylove> freeflying: 谁家的给谁打电话，要恢复盘
<freeflying> onlylove: 他们给盘我也用不了了
<onlylove> freeflying: 那没办法了
<gfrog> freeflying: 三爽么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 色大象一直说的那个nec的本是啥型号来着
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是吧？lavie x还是z的，15的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就是 x
<onlylove> 我要被那群疯子搞死了，什么破烂网络，dhcp居然给了个192的
<imtxc> 192 怎么了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我是10的
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 你网络里面有别的 dhcpd?
<onlylove> 不是的……讲不明白……都是vlan什么的破事
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的，有别的dhcpd，记得我前几天说分不明白bind和dhcpd不
<onlylove> imtxc: 就那几天在搞那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在除了想咬人没别的想法了
<onlylove> imtxc: 那破烂拓扑，反人类啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 你分不清 bind 跟 dhcpd, 这不能乖人拓扑啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是另一回事
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在一个10打头的服务器上有个192网段的虚拟机……
<imtxc> onlylove: 额
<imtxc> onlylove: 对了,我买的这个正山小种还行啊,今天和了 6 杯水左右, 还是有味道
<onlylove> imtxc: 高大上……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我下班，你继续喝茶
<imtxc> onlylove: 我加班好不好
<imtxc> onlylove: 去吧去吧
<imtxc> leeeee:
<imtxc> 今天妹子怎么不说话
<onlylove> 靠，下班了，也没有ban了
<onlylove> 算了……就这样吧，先
<nilislin> onlylove, 我用的是google的那个chrome 的goagent插件，没道理啊
<nilislin> youtube的视频没问题，打开github就不行
<imtxc> nilislin: github 没必要代理
<nilislin> imtxc, 不代理也是那样
<imtxc> nilislin: 哪样
<nilislin> imtxc, 打开之后，完全没有布局可言，就像网速超级慢的时候打开的其他网友那样，只有文字
<imtxc> nilislin: 哦,那就是你网络太慢?
<nilislin> imtxc, 其他的网页没问题呀
<imtxc> nilislin: shift + 刷新试试?
<nilislin> imtxc, 还是一样
<imtxc> 那我就不知道了
<nilislin> imtxc, 是不是我那几天想学着在github上弄一个blog，然后各种删除，添加，后来被限制了？
<imtxc> nilislin: 不会
<nilislin> imtxc, 按道理也不能呀
<imtxc> nilislin: 不过你说的这个倒也可以是一个解释
<nilislin> imtxc, ……
<nilislin> imtxc, 你以前听过类似的case么？
<imtxc> nilislin: 我之前就滥用过do vps 的优惠码, 给我封了号, 后来虽然退了钱, 但我一用那几个帐号登录 do, 页面马上就一片空白
<imtxc> nilislin: 得过好几天我才能用正常的帐号登录进去,然后再用退了钱的帐号登录,就又不能用了
<imtxc> nilislin: 这算类似吧?
<nilislin> imtxc, 呃，看来我要换个帐号试试？
<nilislin> imtxc, 不用帐号登录也是一样，除非完全针对ip
<imtxc> nilislin: 那我就不知道了,换浏览器试试?
<nilislin> imtxc, 哦
<leeeee> imtxc：==
<imtxc> leeeee: 怎么了啊
<leeeee> 没怎么啊 心情不爽
<imtxc> leeeee: 来,乐一个 momo
<imtxc> leeeee: 抽到了就好好改呗, 老不开心能解决问题么
<imtxc> leeeee: 其实比你运气背的人多了
<gfrog> imtxc: 看到你的片儿了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 构图确实有问题。
<imtxc> gfrog: 完全不会啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 曝光也不会
<gfrog> imtxc: 如果觉得不好看，要果断动手裁
<imtxc> gfrog: 桃花那俩都从中间分开了
<imtxc> gfrog: 茂密的那种花又不知道怎么构图
<gfrog> imtxc: 曝光…… 这么高级的东西先放一放吧，
<gfrog> imtxc: 先是构图，然后学会光圈/快门/景深这些关系。
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩, 我也觉得至少得学学构图,我这完全就是瞎拍
<leeeee> imtxc: 嗯 不是论文的事
<imtxc> gfrog: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f332a7egw1eeq3fyf0f2j20zk0nkati.jpg 这种到底该怎么拍
<leeeee> imtxc: 我也想学
<leeeee> 怎么学
<gfrog> imtxc: 构图我也就会最简单的，打开lcd的九宫格显示，把你想要突出的东西放在中间那格里或者中间格的四个顶点。
<imtxc> leeeee: 多拍应该也是个路子
<imtxc> 恩,九宫格是最简单的了
<gfrog> imtxc: 中间格就是正中间，四个定点是三分之二的地方，接近黄金分割点。
<gfrog> imtxc: 拍一个枝儿
<gfrog> imtxc: 贪多就没主次，一团团不知道啥玩意
<imtxc> gfrog: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f332a7egw1eeq39izclnj20zk0nkjy5.jpg
<imtxc> gfrog: 这个就是想拍个对角线来着
<gfrog> imtxc: 或者你摆个妹子在左边，就分出主次了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 第二个离得不够近
<gfrog> imtxc: 而且还是贪多嚼不烂，拍一个可以突出，拍三个就没主体了。
<imtxc> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f332a7egw1eeq2rwqsvoj20zk0nkn38.jpg 这个也是, 对角
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个还像那么回事，但是还是离得不够近。
<imtxc> gfrog: 你说的裁剪也是个路子.. 不过拍这种静物应该还是得先构图的
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过这个把左边的主干裁了可能就不错了。
<imtxc> 有道理
<gfrog> imtxc: 我都用instrgram，丫出的是方图，所以就给我一个二次构图的机会。
<imtxc> leeeee: 你给我当麻豆,咱俩学习
<imtxc> gfrog: 我要找点啥书学学, 现在没一点理论知识还是没底啊, 参数什么的多调调应该就能理解一些了
<gfrog> imtxc: 上风鸟无忌多看片儿
<gfrog> imtxc: 我看过几本讲理论的，看完也白看，说的神叨叨的不知道咋用。
<imtxc> 好吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 上无忌上找好看的图片模仿着拍，拍多了就知道咋拍了
<leeeee> imtxc: 我也想学啊 我的微单一直放着。。
<imtxc> 先先赶车去
<Little-Chip> 我的……电脑…… 启动的时候有问题
<Little-Chip> 启动的瞬间需要迅速关闭无线网卡的开关，不然不是意外关机，就是在黑屏的状态一直不进系统……什么毛病呢……&
<rtykey> Little-Chip: 是不是驱动有问题哦
<Little-Chip> 据说这款网卡驱动一直不正常 哈哈
<Little-Chip> 关键是，没安装驱动的时候也这样，安装了驱动还是这样……
<Little-Chip> 不过开机了之后，无线网卡就可以正常使用了
<Little-Chip> 用的是b43驱动……
<Little-Chip> 我在想有没有可能是和什么东西冲突？
<October22> b43是什么东东？
<hoxily> broadcom 43xx
<Little-Chip> 是的
<^k^> October22: define:b43 |b43| and b43legacy are drivers for the 802.11b/g/n family of wireless chips that |...| The |b43|/b43legacy drivers require proprietary firmware to be loaded onto the |...|
<hoxily> wireless card
<hoxily> October22: Little-Chip 晚上好
<October22> I see
<Little-Chip> 晚上好……
<October22> hoxily: where are you ?
<hoxily> October22: 杭州啊
<October22> 哦，我还以为你和我们不在一个时区
<October22> 我现在去广东实习去了，很长时间没上线了…
<Little-Chip> 今天安装了fedore，然后启动正常，但是……我发现我不会用……没有aptitude……完全就不会用了……唉，用ubuntu了之后其他系列的Linux还真不习惯了……
<Little-Chip> 还有没有sudo bash。root不是缺省状态……
<Little-Chip> 重新回到ubuntu。又纠结开机需要手动关闭无线网卡，启动好了之后在手动打开……
<October22> 老兄你在折腾啥？
<Little-Chip> 其实，现在也挺好用的……就是感觉不太完美……
<Little-Chip> 开机的时候需要手动，快速的在开机的一瞬间关闭无线网卡……
<Little-Chip> 不然就会死机
<Little-Chip> 启动好了之后在打开无线网卡……
<Little-Chip> 以后买电脑绝对不买b43系列的网卡的笔记本了 哈哈
<October22> 博通的卡好像支持不好，你用无线吗？
<Little-Chip1> 刚刚……掉线了……
<Little-Chip1> 今天网速出奇的慢
<Little-Chip1> github完全打不开……
<October22> 加密的网页嘛
<Little-Chip1> 加密的网页？
<Little-Chip> 重新登录之后
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> leeeee: 怎么了
<imtxc> 好热啊
<leeeee> 没怎么啊 唉。。
<leeeee> 北京怎么会热啊？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Thinkpad x220i ubuntu 12.04 硬盘保护gnome-hdaps-applet的代替品 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456866 看图说话吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2014-03-24 20:54
<imtxc> cherrot: darktable 好费cpu啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 唉 买不起
<imtxc> 买啥
<cherrot> imtxc: cpu
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦 看成好贵了
<cherrot> imtxc: 我买了散热器 玄冰400 没有它压不住的U
<imtxc> cherrot: 壕
<imtxc> 听名字就好霸气
<leeeee> 西班牙国宝是什么
<imtxc> 什么是西班牙国宝
<^k^> imtxc: define:西班牙国宝 2014年1月24日 |...| |西班牙国宝|级风干火腿--黑毛猪火腿西班牙风干火腿举世知名，食在广州也自然不会 少了这一野味，但是上等的黑毛猪要野放，吃的是带浓浓果香的 |...|
<imtxc> leeeee: 看到没有 ～～
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 火腿。。
<xkinz_z> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4WFI2q1KIOW62AACfMNO-JlQAALrGgPlAZsAAJ9I421.jpg 蔬菜水果搭配出的绝世美景
<Little-Chip> 我回来了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu下其实有多种实现方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=182245 现在2014年3月下旬.我今天试了lvoddownloader3 testing ver(基于wine和java open jre6, 还有vlc,感觉没速度,不好使).还有genymotion上模拟一个平板电脑,然后装安卓版快播3(根本不能用). 然后还用virtualbox模拟了一个winxp,在上
<^k^>  ─> 头装win版的快播5.(效果较好) wine一个ie+快播那种我不会. 基本上4种方法,除了最后一种自己技术差,搞不定.其他三种我都试过了.vbox在ubuntu …
<StarBrilliant> 你们有联通网络么？
<StarBrilliant> 我要个联通VPN
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • HDMI怎么才能实现连接? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456867 有个显示器,是HDMI的接口,debian6,插上不能显示,是不是要安装什么驱动?我看了下,能检测到显示器,,但是无法连 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-03-24 22:47
<StarBrilliant> 集团NOC工单系统(2014032400031), 24日4点30分，APCN2海缆故障，导致中国和美洲之前，中国和日韩之间的大量中继中断，将会影响到用户向这两个方向的访问质量。请各省知晓，做好预处理工作。
<yunfan> StarBrilliant: 擦 我也碰到了 刚才还以为是墙在作怪
<happyaron> 唉，想不清楚自己想要什么。
<happyaron> 感觉走在岔路口上。
<happyaron> 还有人来吹水么？
<rip> 每个人都有每个人的困惑
<Veritas048> =0=
<Veritas048> zsh真是太棒了
<Veritas048> 完爆bash
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-25
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 2014年自考攷试|答案"Ｑ541112247【良师★益友】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457040 2014年自考攷试|答案"Ｑ541112247【良师★益友】 2014年自考攷试|答案"Ｑ541112247 考试资料、攷中答案壹手资料“2014年自考攷试答案"Ｑ541112247 ‖宗旨‖“自考”Ｑ541112247(准确率90%、通过
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 用 GIMP 做gif动画，有没有办法直接预览 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457041 让学生学习做简单的gif动画，需要保存后，用图像查看器或上传后才能看到效果， 能否直接在gimp里调用图像查看器，或者有没有什么插件可以播放gif动画。 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-03-25 8:29
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch的稳定性真是叫我无语，装syslinux居然又挂了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457042 实在受不了lubuntu14.4下chromium的高CPU，想换回arch试试，没想到正常装上的syslinux居然死了，C-A-Del重启都不行，只能强制重启。 当然syslinux.cfg配置没问题，以前装arch也用的syslinux，明显不
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38851
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联发科要求为查看内核源代码付费
<iIlL10Oo> 为啥付费？
<yunfan> 就是变相阻止
<onlylove> 联发科不愿意公开源代码，但又不好赤裸裸地违反GPLv2，所以弄了个“查看源代码收费”的门槛。
<iIlL10Oo> 费用如果是个天文数字
<yunfan> 是gpl的漏洞
<onlylove> MTK应该还不敢这么干，至少海信还是谁公开过自己的MTK方案的代码，huawei的也有
<yunfan> 我可以公开源码 但是你需要付给我100E
<onlylove> 我找到那个包了，tcl的
<onlylove> 在通常用作軟體交換的媒體上，和目標碼一起，附上書面報價，提供替第三方複製原始碼的服務。該書面報價有效期不得少於 3 年，費用不得超過完成原程式發佈的實際成本，原始碼的發佈應符合上面的第 1，2 款的要求。
<onlylove> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/have-you-paid-your-linux-kernel-source-license-fee/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Have You Paid Your Linux Kernel Source License Fee? – xda-developers
<onlylove> xda原文
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大球带走啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 你有去处了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪里？
<freeflying> gfrog: 帽帽？
<gfrog> freeflying: ……
<gfrog> freeflying: 那苦逼地方……
<freeflying> gfrog: 帽帽其实是哥不错的公司
<gfrog> freeflying: 国外是，中国不是
<freeflying> gfrog: 那你回米国帽帽吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 不给我机会啊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<imtxc> 早啊大家
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦哈哟
<cherrot> palomino|working: 破马早~
<freeflying> gfrog: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/110185
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ GoPro HERO3+ Plus 极限运动 高清摄像机 银色版 $214.99直邮中国（约￥1350）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog: 下手吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 你社还要人不
<gfrog> freeflying: ebay没法用国内paypal帐号付款吧？
 * palomino|working momo cherrot 
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 新装Ubuntu主机，工作用，请问下APU如何 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457043 工作需要，弄一台AMD四核或者Intel的双核四线程的机器。。。 我看A8 5600K价格比较实惠，不知道Ubuntu14.04（或者12.04，毕竟这俩是LTS）支持的怎么样。 经常听人说Linux驱动什么的对AMD的U和显卡
<cherrot> onlylove: 一直都要啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 要来吗？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不知道啊，从没在ebay买过东西
<onlylove> cherrot: 要做咩的
<onlylove> cherrot: 我不希望进了你社啥事都不会，然后一堆找我要靓号的
<imtxc> onlylove: 春天风好大, 吹得脸疼啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你穷事真多，今天有刮风么
<cherrot> onlylove: 我们组是做web的。。简言之 开发是php 运维随意
<chenxiongfei> Wow!
<imtxc> onlylove: 我属蛇的啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 其他组就看具体情况了 我倒都可以推
<imtxc> onlylove: 会掉皮的~~
<chenxiongfei> 运维随意；是啥？
<^k^> chenxiongfei: define:运维随意； 规范“变更管理” 减少IT|运维|的|随意|性. 2012-07-12 IT|运维|网/ 李明. 摘要：ITIL并不是 因为炫丽而惹得企业热捧，通过实践证明，ITIL在解决并纠正出现在IT|运维|管理中的 |...|
<imtxc> chenxiongfei: 就是会啥都能去腾讯做运维
<cherrot> chenxiongfei: 就是没有什么限制啊  对机器运维熟悉 对mysql redis memcached熟悉就好了。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 动心了……唉，等等看吧……这边勉强能凑合
<cherrot> imtxc: 黑得漂亮
<onlylove> cherrot: redis 是咩，不会！
<cherrot> onlylove: 我们组也正在招人  lol
<chenxiongfei> imtxc：去腾讯？
<cherrot> onlylove: 会C就行了   我们这边是有个redis集群在维护着
<imtxc> chenxiongfei: 啊, 他不是说了他们组在招人嘛
<onlylove> cherrot: 写hello world!么
<chenxiongfei> Wow!
<chenxiongfei> 只要用C写一个hello world就能OK吗？
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 高兴毛，这边ibmredhat什么的一堆人，腾讯算毛
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 腾讯在这边的好处就是企业市值高
<imtxc> 你们都是人生赢家啊
<chenxiongfei> 现在是跳槽的黄金季节吧？
<cherrot> onlylove: 噗。。
<cherrot> onlylove:  黑的漂亮
<chenxiongfei> onlylove：可以跳槽了/
<onlylove> cherrot: 有毛好黑的，有本事开放qq协议，没本事做好linuxqq，连linuxqq都做不好
<huntxu> cherrot: 你也做起賣人生意了啊。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 我厂大脑有毛病
<chenxiongfei> cherrot：base北京吗？
<cherrot> chenxiongfei: 推我倒都可以推 不限地点，不过还是自己组成功率高一点
<huntxu> cherrot: 不帶這樣自黑的啊。。。
<cherrot> huntxu: 本来就是呀 lol
 * cherrot 一帮2货PM
<huntxu> gfrog: 你的好基友阿蛋呢
<chenxiongfei> 腾讯用的什么linux版本？
<huntxu> cherrot: 一般PM2的程度和口裏出現jobs/蘋果的頻率成正比
<cherrot> huntxu: 严重赞同！
<cherrot> huntxu: 绝对是正相关的
<cherrot> chenxiongfei: 服务器？ 应该是基于centOS开发的 不了解
<imtxc> onlylove: 你在win下用啥 irc 客户端
<onlylove> imtxc: quassel
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 据说之前是sles，现在要自己搞，谣传基于centos
<freeflying> huntxu: 我准备改行做PM了
<onlylove> imtxc: 住处的电脑用chatzilla
<jiero> 奇葩 我竟然用了这个词！！！ hamo 你们给我影响了！
<gfrog> freeflying: 下手了
<imtxc> cherrot, jiero 昨天找了好久没有找到 darktable 在哪里设置成中文......
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕啊
 * jiero 从来都只会用奇异，不用奇葩。 再次鄙夷 hamo gfrog 
<imtxc> gfrog: 壕啊
<chenxiongfei> onlylove:cherrot:huntxu：看来yum一直都有地位
<gfrog> huntxu: 丫不是我机油。
<jiero> imtxc: 哦 gtk 程序一般都是自动的。
<cherrot> imtxc: 根据你的语言环境自动选择的
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过没-30的码
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu 
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 错，是rhel的地位
<huntxu> freeflying: ...把x86都賣了你賣什麽
<gfrog> freeflying: imtxc 球赠送一个
<cherrot> imtxc: 不过建议还是用英文吧。。我和 jiero 参与的第一版的翻译..
<freeflying> huntxu: 卖人啊
<imtxc> echo $LANG zh_CN.UTF-8
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 
<huntxu> freeflying: ...
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: yum和apt根本不是一个级别的东西，apt分分钟秒杀yum
<freeflying> gfrog: 我没码
<freeflying> huntxu: 所以我打算改行做PM去了
<jiero> imtxc: 主要是，太麻烦了，你不给我们工资啊。
<huntxu> freeflying: 你又要跳槽？
<cherrot> jiero: 早呀
 * huntxu 為什麽說“又”
<jiero> cherrot: 早啊。发现奇异的事情，windows下不论什么管理资金的东西都要装插件啊。
<freeflying> huntxu: 有合适的就跑啊
<cherrot> jiero: 管理资金？ ERP?
<freeflying> huntxu: 其实我五年才换一回工作，不频繁吧
<jiero> cherrot: 不是，就是自己的小网络小存储罐
<huntxu> freeflying: 很不頻繁，對于我這個年紀來說
<jiero> cherrot: 比如 各种理财各种银行
<huntxu> freeflying: 難道要當雲服務PM
<jiero> huntxu: 你同行？
<huntxu> 那樣你就又得攤上os了 freeflying ...
<freeflying> huntxu: 你那年纪至少加个5-10岁才能到我这年纪
<gfrog> freeflying: 等寄到了
<huntxu> jiero: 啥同行
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。我以为你也是云客服。
<cherrot> jiero: 用在线的工具呗
<gfrog> onlylove: 呔，休得黑我大yum
<jiero> cherrot: ？没搞懂
<cherrot> jiero: 应该有网页版的此类工具吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 懒得黑，你别忘了yum的全名是啥，你猫猫根本就没有像样的东西
<huntxu> gfrog: yum本身就有自黑功能的
<jiero> cherrot: 哪一类。。。我晕了，我太笨啊。
<onlylove> gfrog: 没记错是yellodog update manager？
<huntxu> gfrog: 出生技能必備
<cherrot> jiero: 我也不知道 只是猜有此类网站提供这种服务吧。。
<jiero> cherrot: 软件翻译？
<gfrog> onlylove: yum用起来比apt爽多了。
<gfrog> onlylove: rpm比dpkg渣倒是真的
<uewdl> yellow dog update manage
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下U盘安装Ubuntu Server http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457047 U盘启动安装Ubuntu Server到磁盘分区的时候，只能让我选整个磁盘，难道识别不了win7下的分区吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyeric — 2014-03-25 11:05
<onlylove> gfrog: 我怎么记得啊当说过dpkg比rpm渣，apt>>>yum
<gfrog> onlylove: 你记反了
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不会记反的，不服去查log
<gfrog> onlylove: 我天天公司耍yum，回家玩儿apt，我还能没个比较出来
<gfrog> onlylove: apt渣渣
<onlylove> gfrog: 我也是啊……
<cherrot> jiero: 你不是要记账么。。
<jiero> cherrot: 不是，我说的是网上银行和各种理财，在windows下必须装插件才行。
<cherrot> jiero: 哦 节哀吧
<jiero> cherrot: 即使linux下不需要的百度和浦发，在windows下都要装
<cherrot> jiero: 招商还不错 基本上都在手机上完成了
<cherrot> jiero: 那你模拟成linux的浏览器UserAgent
<jiero> cherrot: 我的招商信用卡还没。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过我承认，debian的依赖关系略蛋疼
<jiero> cherrot: 那不危险么？
<cherrot> jiero: 危险个毛
<jiero> cherrot: 我都不知道怎么改useragent了。。。
 * officelady 求推荐rss阅读器
<onlylove> jiero: ff插件
<jiero> cherrot: 哦，可以用改useragent的办法看html5的视频
<jiero> onlylove: 还要装插件，要重启。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你对插件多大仇，ff没插件能用么
<onlylove> jiero: 实在不行你把chatzilla扔了
<freeflying> gfrog: 最终多少撸下得
<chenxiongfei> 赞同! gfrog:针对yum用起来比apt爽多了
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: smzdm的那个价
<gfrog> freeflying: 没拿到码
<freeflying> gfrog: imtxc 都来推荐我办招行卡吧
<chenxiongfei> 各大公司光发布软件，都是用yum灰度发布
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 说yum爽的那个，来，告诉哥，fedora下面怎么用yum装openbox
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕蛋蛋推荐了我招行没搭理我
<imtxc> ...
<chenxiongfei> onlylove：网上有很多这类帖吧
<chenxiongfei> 普通的直接就yum install openbox
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 别网上很多这类贴，我用apt只要装apt-get install openbox就直接搞定，yum install openbox根本不灵
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 我要是没被坑过我不会无缘无故的黑yum
<chenxiongfei> 那是你的源不对吧？
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 没有实践就没发言权
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 装过再和我说话
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 还有，和我说，怎么装KDE不装gnome
<chenxiongfei> 我只用gnome
<gfrog> onlylove: openbox？ 很难？
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: yum install X window system，对吧？
<gfrog> onlylove: yum 也有group啊，选KDE group，删掉gnome group
<gfrog> onlylove: 这都不知道，只能说你弱爆了
<onlylove> gfrog: 不难，随便粗个题目
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋会不理你呢…… 你上过小招的黑名单？
<onlylove> gfrog: 问题在于apt连这个都不需要知道，看来apt真的弱爆了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我觉得你这情况还是去打下信用报告看看比较好
<gfrog> freeflying: 说不定哪里被坑了
<KAO> ld: can't link with a main executable file 'Hello_World' for architecture x86_64
<gfrog> onlylove: 口胡，你不知道那个kde的虚包，就能把kde一次都装上？
<KAO> clang: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
<KAO> Jias-MacBook-Pro:documents JiaQi$ ld
<KAO> ld: can't link with a main executable file 'Hello_World' for architecture x86_64
<gfrog> onlylove: gnome那个渣渣，你要不记住gnome都依赖那个lib，你能把丫都一次卸掉？
<KAO> 这个怎么一会儿事儿呀
<KAO> 我刚才打算用一下gcc就这样了
<onlylove> gfrog: 这算毛蛋疼，你觉得gnome某个组件没用，想单独卸载，结果发现要卸载整个gnome才是debian最头疼的地方
<chenxiongfei> onlylove：亢奋了
<gfrog> onlylove: 你说这些都没用，这不是apt的事儿，是包依赖的问题。
<gfrog> onlylove: 你没见过依赖了一圈把libc卸载的事儿么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 见过……
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 没亢奋啊，包依赖和管理器没太大关系，管理器只是读取依赖而已
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • I/O重定向 与 文件删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457048 由于记错一条指令，本计划新建一个文件，结果输入了： cat << xmfile1 <hello world #应该是Here文档，但是我没有输入第二次xmfile1,提示了一下错误。 <the end <exit Ctrl-D 然后在当前目录下出现了普通文件xmfile1,-rw-rw-r属性
<^k^>  ─> ，我想删除掉他，却总显示：没有那个文件或目录， 求帮助啊！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 laiman — 2014-03-25 11:06
<jiero> onlylove: 我觉得 ibus 没用，卸载它要卸载 de，
<onlylove> jiero: 我不太清楚你的情况，但是我是从base system开始装的，所以无所谓de
<felixonmars> ibus 不​是​已​经​拆​了​ libibus 了​吗​
<felixonmars> ​卸​载​ i​b​u​s​ 还​会​卸​载​整​个​ gnome 吗​...
<onlylove> jiero: 我觉得xfce的那个在线查询的字典没用，想要卸载，发现要卸载xfce
<jiero> onlylove: 很多人发现 nautilus 没用
<onlylove> jiero: 挺好用的……
<jiero> onlylove: 那是现在，不是过去。
<jiero> onlylove:  2.1*那时代 nautilus 真痛苦
<onlylove> jiero: 我很久没用file manager了
<onlylove> 靠，居然有骗子发短信冒充房东
<onlylove> 脑残呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38855
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 工程师根据Ping信号的多普勒效应确定马航飞机最后位置
<freeflying> gfrog: 哪里能打信用报告啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 人行，月坛总部
<freeflying> gfrog: 为这事去那边太不划算了
<freeflying> gfrog: 真有可能啊，我去年申请过三家都没通过
<gfrog> freeflying: 你这还不算事儿？
<freeflying> gfrog: 招行，中行，工行
<gfrog> freeflying: 要是你被哪家银行坑了，估计你以后就麻烦了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统上安装好的软件怎么样提取出来装到其他电脑ubuntu上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457049 ubuntu系统上安装好的软件怎么样提取出来装到其他电脑ubuntu上？ 请各位大哥指教一下！！！ 谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 there2008 — 2014-03-25 11:39
<gfrog> freeflying: 信用报告背一辈子啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过建行的没问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 我目前申请信用卡只被icbc鄙视过……
<gfrog> freeflying: 因为我大学的时候有个 他家的卡，毕业的时候那个混蛋营业员没给我销，只把里面的钱退给我了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后我在他家就杯具了
<huntxu> gfrog: 233
<onlylove> gfrog: 有这样的，我遇到过建行的
<huntxu> gfrog: 等你有幾千萬資產的時候
<huntxu> gfrog: 你就不會悲劇了
<gfrog> huntxu: 说不定更杯具
<onlylove> 我要不要给那个骗子回条恶心他的短信
<onlylove> gfrog: 怎么个悲剧法
<gfrog> huntxu: 就现在来说，有几千万基本都是爆发出来的，说不准什么地方就被gov抓住小辫子了，然后人进局子，钱进国库
<gfrog> huntxu: onlylove ^ 以上，围观私人定制有感。
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧，幾千萬加美國綠卡
<huntxu> gfrog: 最多把你趕出去
<gfrog> huntxu: 所以富人换国籍的那么多
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过几千万身家分分种就可以申请绿卡了吧，早够投资移民的等级了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，有ceph的troubleshooting文档木有啊？
<freeflying> gfrog: 没有啊，ceph也是坑
<freeflying> gfrog: 信用网上能打不
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34993.html 叫你妈别打岔 : 岳飞问母亲:"国难当头,儿将何如?" 岳母道:"好男儿当精忠报国！" 岳飞回头看着媳妇儿说道:"叫你妈别打岔!"
<gfrog> freeflying: 申请中信的信用卡，然后买个盾
<gfrog> freeflying: 还不如去月坛跑一趟呢
<chenxiongfei> 真可怕呀
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:05 
<imtxc> test again
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也用 win 了
<onlylove> imtxc: 再玩kk让侯总踢掉你
<imtxc> 我没玩啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 用啥os都一样
<imtxc> 我就看看quassel有媒体有提醒
<imtxc> 有没有提醒
<imtxc> 好不顺手哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 可能没有么，就是输入位置没光标真头大
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在要抓linux机器一抓一把
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是都在外地，就本地一个vm在我机器上
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天用xforwarding，差点没卡死我
<onlylove> imtxc: 我到底也不知道哪里的毛病……
<onlylove> imtxc: 也许是公司vpn的事？天知道
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:" 分量不够 : 一位妇女匆匆走进一家商店。\"五分钟前,我的儿子到您的商店买了一磅果酱,可是分量不够。这个,怎么解释?\"售货员非常有礼貌地答道:\"请你回家称称您的儿子……\" "
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> freeflying: 直接在中信买
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0325/131950_Ieg6_122189.jpg
<nyfair> 绅士们午安
<onlylove> nyfair: 那怎么称呼你好hentai？
<onlylove> nyfair: 叫你腐女肯定会被喷
<gfrog> no女王
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王
<ipython__3> http://imagebin.org/301517 这个怎么破, 用python
<ipython__3> 简单的我会啊. 比如 f(x)=x**2 这个太难了.
<onlylove> 求积分……早忘了怎么算了
<ipython__3> 我用过.在线工具.http://www.integral-calculator.com/
<^k^> ipython__3: ⇪ Online Integral Calculator • Find Integrals and Antiderivatives!
<onlylove> 你这样，先把积分以后的公式搞出来，然后求极限好了
<ipython__3> 那个网站.没有分母那部分还好,有分母就sb了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38860
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | JavaScript作者Brendan Eich成为Mozilla新CEO
<onlylove> 这往后，javascript在mozilla上不得发疯似的
<ipython__3> onlylove: 不懂唉. 你是说查积分表之类的办法?
<freeflying> gfrog: 中心信用卡我也办不下来啊
<onlylove> ipython__3: 就是你先找人给你把积分号去掉，然后再解方程
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以果断去月坛吧
<ipython__3> onlylove: 哦哦.
<freeflying> gfrog: 好远啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 就当北京一日游了，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 去了就能打？
<ipython__3> onlylove: 谢谢
<gfrog> freeflying: 工作日工作时间
<gfrog> freeflying: 拿身份证
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有啥我忘了
 * adam8157 表示山东身份证可以网上查信用记录
<gfrog> freeflying: http://digi.163.com/14/0224/07/9LR454VV00162OUT.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 个人信用报告三大查询方式全体验_网易数码
<onlylove> adam8157: 别秀优越感了，山东很多时候就是试验田
<onlylove> adam8157: 就像fedora一样
<adam8157> onlylove: 省事儿了起码 :)
<onlylove> 山东移动还可以发充值卡短信密码直接充值呢
<onlylove> 外包公司今下午又要来开会，开你妹的会啊！
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下vmware最小化安装centos http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457051 RT，最小化安装了centos，选择的上网方式是NAT，ifcfg—eth0也配置过了，onboot=yes,dhcp,但是ping www.baidu.com 还是不行，请教该如何设置才能正常下载东西？还有就是最小化安装好像缺少很多命令该怎么添加啊比
<kves>  ─> 如wget，ssh等等，ubuntu下也有命令的缺失，同求 统计信息: 发表于 由 shizhi2829 — 2014-03-25 14:11
<onlylove> 又遇到个用mini安装centos的……自己慢慢添吧，缺的东西多了，连man都没有
<kves> 新 因特网相关软件 • 截图分享的网盘工具。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457052 linux下的QQ不能截图，图片也经常发送不了。所以我需要截图发送时都是用云诺的截图分享功能，截图后直接生成链接，很方便。 但是。。云诺要收费了。。还有其他的网盘有这些方便的功能吗？ 坚果云和
<kves>  ─> 快盘挺好，可惜没有这种小功能 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-03-25 14:25
<onlylove> sssss: http://wiki.miranda-im.org/images/1/1e/IRC_channel.jpg
<freeflying> gfrog: 都要填单位和地址，真扯啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？
<gfrog> freeflying: 网上查征信？
<freeflying> gfrog: 申请信用卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 月坛吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 网上我的身份证不能
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，那个瞎写没事的
<gfrog> freeflying: 只要电话写对了你能收到就行
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司地址是啥啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，我找找
<freeflying> gfrog: nancy的电话给我下把
<gfrog> freeflying: 让nancy帮你接电话嘛？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 万一人打电话，让她帮我圆一下吧
<sssss> freeflying: 申请的哪家啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不知道她电话呢……
<freeflying> gfrog: 中信的
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不在办公室啊
<sssss> freeflying: 中信真会打电话
<sssss> freeflying: 而且会打座机
<freeflying> sssss: lol
<gfrog> sssss: 打电话不要紧，只要接电话的时候说有这个人就行。
<sssss> gfrog, freeflying 恩
<gfrog> sssss: 然后说没在办公室，让丫打手机
<sssss> gfrog: 不能这样说啊, 应该说我们侯总现在在美国出差
<sssss> lol
<sssss> 之前中信给我打的时候,就是先打的手机,然后问我座机,然后又打座机找到我
<freeflying> gfrog: 号码
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有人用oh-my-zsh吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457053 想问一下这个东西是不是只是zsh的配置文件啊?zsh还需要自己安装吧?那这个配置文件有论坛里的高手自己写的配置文件好用吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 williswatson — 2014-03-25 14:38
<sssss> onlylove: 那是啥
<sssss> freeflying: 申请的 i 白金么
<freeflying> sssss: 普卡
<sssss> freeflying: 中信最好申请i
<sssss> i白金啊, 反正跟批普卡的概率一样的
<nyfair> 你们讨论卡片不去问蛋蛋？
<sssss> 死工行, 还是不给我卡
<onlylove> sssss: 另外一个windows端
<sssss> onlylove: 哦
<gfrog> nyfair: 土壕蛋只知道小招而已
 * sssss 来问我吧, 我是卡奴
<gfrog> nyfair: 丫觉得小招是世界上最美好的信用卡，特别是因为招行的客服妹纸声细腰软
 * sssss 招建交光广农平浦中中
<sssss> 貌似还有张啥,忘了...
<nyfair> 昨天有个花旗的来公司推广它们的白金卡
<nyfair> 貌似在国内用没啥好处
<sssss> 花旗的那个蓝卡不错
<sssss> 可惜我卡太多,他们家不给我了
<nyfair> 年费1200，也就送点里程和体检
<sssss> 花旗和广发这两家一定要先申请
<nyfair> 蓝卡是什么卡？
<sssss> nyfair: 礼享
<sssss> nyfair: 那个白金是礼程
<^k^> nyfair: define:蓝卡 北京|蓝卡|软件技术有限公司（bluecard）成立于2002年1月，是高新技术企业，荣获 国家创新基金支持，通过国家软件企业认证和国际ISO9001质量体系认证，被评为“ ...
<freeflying> sssss: 去年被三家拒了，伤心啊
<sssss> 不过中信比较麻烦, 申请批了之后, 还得去柜台确认一次 freeflying
<sssss> freeflying: 再来啊
<nyfair> 这不是还不如白金卡么，虽然更接地气
<sssss> freeflying: 除了工行, 别的拒之后再申就好
<sssss> nyfair: 穷人消费不起年费啊
 * adam8157 忙死了
<gfrog> sssss: 我拒了工行的一张卡，考虑再申回来
<nyfair> adam8157: 在数今天的20w？
<sssss> gfrog: 半年内可以
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10 关闭3D方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457054 电脑安装完Cadence ic610 运行需要关闭3D ，但是按照教程 ，在xorg.conf添加 Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "Disable" EndSection 结果重启 桌面就只有一个光标闪烁了。本来/etc/X11/下没有这个文件，我建立了一个。 我装了一个g
<adam8157> ...
<sssss> gfrog: 注销的工行卡半年内还能申请回来
<gfrog> sssss: 妈蛋，那次我说去网点自取，但是丫让我去卡部取
<gfrog> sssss: 等我明天去问问
<sssss> gfrog: 打 95588, 直接输你以前的卡号和密码,如果不给你提示你的卡片状态异常, 就能申请回来
 * adam8157 v3.14-rc8
<gfrog> sssss: 我没收到卡号密码
<gfrog> sssss: 没给我卡呢，就让我销了
<sssss> gfrog: .....
<sssss> gfrog: 去网点填表吧
<sssss> gfrog: 网点填的可以选择邮寄
<gfrog> sssss: 没事儿，我电话问了，丫说去网点还能再申回来
<sssss> gfrog: 恩, 目前有这个服务的也就工行家了
<gfrog> sssss: 小招也有
<sssss> gfrog: 但是也就意味着你注销卡的话得一年.....
<gfrog> sssss: 我销南航卡的时候说随时可以再申回来
<gfrog> sssss: 貌似是永久保存信息了。
<sssss> 额
<freeflying> gfrog: 南航我还有几千公里的里程在里面
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> 东航也有些
<sssss> freeflying: 话说乃怎么能把建行给注销掉呢..
<freeflying> sssss: 携程给闹的，现在等着换卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 东航跟南航是一个积分联盟
<freeflying> sssss: 只是换卡
<sssss> 有张卡以卡办卡比较方便
<freeflying> gfrog: 都忘记密码了
<gfrog> freeflying: 打电话找回来嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 前几天算我儿子，到现在都飞了超过2wkm了
<adam8157> .... 无法直视
<sssss> 膜拜
 * sssss 现在就求张工行卡
 * sssss 申请到先分个24期的ipad mini lol
<freeflying> sssss: 我有工行的，不过信用额度只有500貌似
<adam8157> 没有砖 办不下来工行的
<sssss> 1块, 500 块这种额度也就四大做的出来
<sssss> adam8157: 工行可以裸申的, 不过额度低
<sssss> 我以前申请工行的时候还在学校呢..
<adam8157> sssss: 不想办低额度的了
<sssss> adam8157: 那就得上白金了, 民生有个香格里拉卡
<sssss> 最低额度 6.5
<sssss> 可以申请试试
<sssss> 刷10次还是12次免年费
<freeflying> adam8157: 昨天申请了个hsbc的，估计肯定给我拒了
<sssss> 壕大大啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 拿砖砸
<freeflying> adam8157: 砸不到人家啊
<onlylove> 总算折腾完了
<onlylove> sssss: 你申请那么多卡做咩用
<onlylove> sssss: 天热的时候有口袋放钱包么
<gfrog> sssss: 我有民生标白
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃帝都有房，应该很容易申请信用卡卡啊
 * gfrog 妈蛋，多打个字，马上变买萌了
<onlylove> gfrog: 怎么多打的？
<onlylove> gfrog: 难不成键盘卡了
<sssss> onlylove: 当然不能一起带啊
<sssss> onlylove: 按账单日带啊
<gfrog> sssss: +1
<sssss> onlylove: 我有10张, 平均3天一个账单日...
<sssss> lol
<onlylove> 这不是卡奴，是卡贩子
<sssss> gfrog: 标白是有年费的吧
<sssss> onlylove: 不过我不怎么敢刷,每次账单几十几十的还...
<sssss> onlylove: 都刷爆了,真就玩大了
<gfrog> sssss: 豪白才有
<gfrog> sssss: 标白18次刷卡免年费
<sssss> 那还不错
<freeflying> gfrog: 帝都房不是我的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<onlylove> sssss: 光有借记卡的瞅着你这个十几张信用卡的
<sssss> 还有用帝都房本砸不下来的卡么
<freeflying> gfrog: 都说了我时屌丝
<sssss> onlylove: 借记卡有俩不就够了么
<onlylove> sssss: 说是这么说，但是换一次工作就换张卡的节奏……
<sssss> onlylove: 之前的就注销呗
<onlylove> sssss: 刚来的时候是建行的，我用家里的，人不愿意，于是申请个，当天发现和地铁票打架
<onlylove> sssss: 后来又换了招商的
<sssss> onlylove: 我随身就带张光大的这个借记卡, 要取钱的时候不用担心手续费的问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 谁信
<sssss> freeflying: 谁信
<onlylove> sssss: 我留着家里一张工商的，那张有网银，帝都的建行有带盾的网银……再就是一张招行的工资卡
<aolpo> buneng shuo zhong wen
<alvin_rxg> aolpo: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Q!A`;7*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<sssss> onlylove: 哦对,公积金还有张卡
<onlylove> sssss: 原来上学的时候招行有张yong卡可以办，那时候没搭理，其实也无所谓，毕业就离开济南了
<sssss> 那就又多了张借记卡..
<gfrog> sssss: 公积金那是借记卡
<sssss> 恩啊
<onlylove> sssss: 公积金有卡？还有，你说的两张啥意思
<sssss> gfrog: 不过北京银行的公积金卡是信用卡
<onlylove> sssss: 我不知道公积金的事情
<nyfair> 靠，上学那张费卡还坑过我年费
 * sssss 一样被坑过年费
<freeflying> gfrog: sssss 反正我时信了
<adam8157> freeflying: title加个prefix而已....
<nyfair> 当时说刷满5次次年免年费，没想到只是一次性的，第二年满5次没有第三年的，这坑货
<gfrog> nyfair: sssss 同被坑过
<freeflying> adam8157: 表害羞啊
<onlylove> http://news.sohu.com/20140325/n397149666.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 父亲替子还5张信用卡 要求银行勿再给其子发卡-搜狐新闻
<sssss> onlylove: 昨天还有个女的欠了20多w的
<freeflying> gfrog: 之前买房时银行查过我的信用记录，说没问题的
<nyfair> freeflying: 壕有几房？
<sssss> onlylove: 不按自己的消费能力刷, 出事迟早的
<freeflying> nyfair: 配合别人买房，我自己没
<sssss> onlylove: 不过,你发的那个链接,一眼看到就是假的
<onlylove> sssss: 搜狐网易什么的，真的假的的，才不去管
<sssss> onlylove: 看看那照片
<sssss> onlylove: 那卡连银联标都没有
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王你这种问法看起来是问有几房姨太太的感脚呢。
<gfrog> freeflying: 那你就找个站街办卡的做以卡办卡吧，这样比较简单
<sssss> 两张都不是国内卡, 那种新闻就是编出来的而已
<sssss> freeflying: 沃尔玛办小交 lol
<onlylove> sssss: 你看第一张
<onlylove> sssss: 国内新闻经常图文无关
<onlylove> sssss: 第一张有银联的
<onlylove> sssss: 下面的视频那个，万事达的卡样吧……
<onlylove> sssss: 都是master，我怎么记得visa的多点
<sssss> onlylove: 搜狐上的新闻, 真的没有几条吧
<onlylove> sssss: 这年头真的东西有多少……
<sssss> onlylove: 外面什么个行情我就不知了
<freeflying> onlylove: 用vmware得邮箱给我定个上海的酒店啊
<linlan> 大家好，新人
<^k^> linlan:点点点.  15:50 
<abc-phone> linlan, Hi
<linlan> 看不懂啊喂。。。。
<abc-phone> linlan, 什么看不懂
<linlan> 要改名字什么的呈？
<abc-phone> linlan, /nick +你想改的名字
<linlan> 哦，那算了，不用改了，就这样就好
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • [小疑惑]安装wine与vlc,其自带依赖中的字体会导致steam的linux版自体更锐利? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457055 [小疑惑]安装wine与vlc,其自带依赖中的字体会导致steam的linux版字体更锐利? 昨天,因为折腾某软件,想播rmvb.装了vlc和wine(v1.4),安装过程自动装了一些字体
<^k^>  ─> .今天开机后发现steam for linux中字体更锐利了. 用的ubuntu 13.10.浏览器中也是. 但是steam中,很明显. 不过我记得wine过程中,有些字体是下载的sou …
<abc-phone> linlan, 只是一句话的事而已
<linlan> 谢了，我就是来看看，新手一个，请多关照
<aolpo> 看见中文了吗？
<abc-phone> linlan, 看样子你用的网页客户端
<abc-phone> aolpo, yes
<linlan> 是的
<abc-phone> linlan, 好吧。。
<aolpo> 我也是网页客户端
<linlan> 哪有桌面版的？
<abc-phone> aolpo, 看出来了
<abc-phone> linlan, 自行百度 IRC客户端
<aolpo> iPad上免费的不支持中文
<linlan> 谢谢
<aolpo> 是中文输入
<abc-phone> aolpo, 应该是编码问题，改成UTF8就行了
<aolpo> 这IP地址都是看得见的？
<aolpo> 好像不行，压根不现实中文
<freeflying> aolpo: colloquy
<abc-phone> aolpo, 可以申请隐身衣
<abc-phone> aolpo, 你是说软件是英文的？
<aolpo> 是的
<aolpo> 注册了才能隐身吗？
<abc-phone> aolpo, 靠。。显示中文和软件默认语言无关
<abc-phone> aolpo, 对
<aolpo> 不行啊，晚上再试试
<abc-phone> aolpo, 我的客户端也是英文的
<aolpo> 你是iphone？
<abc-phone> aolpo, Android手机  win Mac Linux都有
<aolpo> mango lite
<aolpo> 你是什么软件
<aolpo> 这个是我装的
<linlan> 是xchat irc 这个软件吗
<abc-phone> aolpo, qicr lite 正在用的
<abc-phone> linlan, 有好多，自己选一个
<aolpo> 哦，我搜下
<abc-phone> linlan, xchat win版收费
<linlan> 我现在用的是ubuntu
<abc-phone> linlan, 那就是免费的了
<linlan> 连接不上。。。。
<abc-phone> linlan, 换端口
<abc-phone> 8001
<roylez> gfrog: 吉娃
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<abc-phone> 有几个端口不是被墙就是废弃了，高中毕业再研究
<gfrog> roylez: 壕，看到你发新blog了
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<adam8157> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!! RealTek的mail server down了, nnnnnnd
<adam8157> roylez: 渣渣, 我都指向HOME的
<archl> 买空气过滤，发现，都是 那样子。。。
<archl> 灭了化工厂就好了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何恢复用户的所有之前所属组 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457057 我试装了个服务器软件，修改了下当前用户的所属组，用的是： usermod -G newgroup username 长时间没用这个命令忘了，它会重新定义所属组，而不是附加(也就是没有加-a选项)~， 网上搜的很多添加组相关的
<^k^>  ─> 问答也是坑啊，都没提过这个负作用~ 我想 恢复到我修改之前的所属组状态～ 不恢复会不会出什么问题？因为之前属于好多组呢～bumbleb …
<roylez> gfrog adam8157 要福利不？  http://pastebin.com/ciLHJjBd
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
 * adam8157 还干不干活了啊realtek
 * archl 捏捏 roylez 
<freeflying> adam8157: 嘚瑟啊
<linlan_> 这次貌似对了
<adam8157> roylez: 全是东欧风, 不好看
<wiiw> ~
<abc-phone> linlan_, 换端口了？
<linlan_> 没设置好
<abc-phone> linlan_, 。。。
<abc-phone> wiiw, 。。马甲？
<linlan_> 呃
<roylez> adam8157: 你自己找个东方的图库一样可以下
<onlylove> freeflying: 那个东西怎么搞……从来没搞过
<onlylove> sssss: 信用卡什么的，还有有效期，怪麻烦
<onlylove> sssss: 不是给我这种懒人准备的
<linlan_> 对了，你们谁在用goagent?
<sssss> 我了个去
<linlan_> 我的连接不上。。。。
<abc-phone> linlan_, 我
<abc-phone> linlan_, 什么连接不上？freenode？
<onlylove> freeflying: 没和我说过这种事情，我不太清楚，不过contractor应该没这福利吧？
<abc-phone> linlan_, 你是说下载不了goagent？
<linlan_> 不是
<linlan_> 我了个去，连接上了。。。。
<linlan_> 上午还不行呢。。。。
<linlan_> 开心！
<proje-xd> :)
<onlylove> 为毛我觉得公司网络又要抽
<gfrog> onlylove: 肯定是你搞坏的
<onlylove> gfrog: 和我毛关系……我连交换机的ip都不知道
<gfrog> onlylove: 要干掉一个网络需要知道ip么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 那我也不能搞的自己不能上网好吧
<gfrog> onlylove: 一个hub一截网线就够了
<onlylove> gfrog: 环路……你……
<gfrog> onlylove: 咋的
<onlylove> gfrog: 简单高效……
<gfrog> onlylove: 必须的
<gcell> 用家里淘汰下来的旧手机，安装fqrouter做代理服务器，可行吗？
<freeflying> 哭胖居然不在
<freeflying> roylez: 那你的工牌给我定下上海的酒店吧
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 侯总有事找你
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: ?
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: ?
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 乃的工牌借我区订个酒店
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我的早就上交了
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 壕!
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 你自己没有么
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: ...
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 上海酒店最近咋涨得这么厉害呢
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 协议价一年一定的吧，又不会涨
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 携程上得价格啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 乃住协议香格里拉啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 携程个毛
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 多少钱啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 你丫的，自己去看啊，你是贵摸的人啊
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 我其实不在18摸啊
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我次奥
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是之前在贵司好啊
<sssss> 饿啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 在贵司我都住过万丽的行政房
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 在我摸住的还行
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 早日皈依贵摸吧
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 赶紧给我定个浦东的吧
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 18摸不要我咋整
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我Badge交上去了，你找主席吧
<freeflying> roylez: 主席
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 哥早就领了盒饭
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 你找牛人帮你办张摸狗牌
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我听很多人说有的
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 乃帮我搞个啊
<roylez> freeflying: 死去吧
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我可没这高端门路
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 澳大利亚人说我可能要得肺结核
<freeflying> 奶奶的，以后再也不来这种没admin的公司了
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 啊？
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 那地方流行肺结核？
<freeflying> roylez: 靠，你丫真得不久了啊
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 恩，多填一个表，入境要体检
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 说我的胸透的结果
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 哦，然后说你肺部有浑浊？
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 估计是国家病...
<MeaCu1pa> 按他们标准，说不定中国人都有肺结核
<cherrot> roylez: 估计是国家病...
<cherrot> roylez: 你要去袋鼠国了？
<onlylove> cherrot: 刚知道？
<cherrot> onlylove: 是啊 刚知道
<roylez> cherrot: 办个签证而已
<nyfair> 国家病？我书读的少你们不要吓我
<roylez> 腐女果然没什么文化
<roylez> 胸大无脑，古人诚不我欺
<cherrot> 腐女果然没什么文化 lol
<freeflying> 靠，你们连腐女都挤兑
<freeflying> 宅男啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 不是腐女就不挤兑了
<palomino|working> .....
<freeflying> nyfair: 咬他们去，我顶你
<onlylove> freeflying: 她不会的
<onlylove> freeflying: 相信我
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<roylez> onlylove: nyfair 到底是个妹子，节操还是比你我多的多
<gfrog> freeflying: 俺还没怎么出过差。
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 妹汁，跟我说 你是个好人
<onlylove> roylez: 说啥好……唉，反正我不认同
<onlylove> roylez: 我至今想不明白，每天去a站看重口味新闻再发过来，算有节操的？
<palomino|working> a站是哪里?acfun?
<roylez> onlylove: 我从来不认识节操啊
 * jiecao momo roylez 
<gfrog> jiecao: 叔儿
<roylez> jiecao: 滚
 * jiecao momo gfrog 
<onlylove> jiecao: 土豪马都知道a站了
<jiecao> 总有人转贴嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，apt-ftparchive从哪生成的index？
<gfrog> freeflying: 是根据本地的deb文件生成的么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 是的
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/
<nyfair> http://komica.org/
<nyfair> http://www.4chan.org/
<nyfair> http://2ch.net/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Acfun - 匿名讨论版 -
<^k^> ⇪ t: Komica
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ ２ちゃんねる掲示板へようこそ
<^k^> ⇪ t: 4chan
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Komica
<freeflying> gfrog: 我可以存话费换个华为的手机
<nyfair> http://www.komicdn.com/my/rm2k3xpvx/rm/src/1395250402072.jpg
<nyfair> 看看湾湾的节操
<MeaCu1pa> nyfair: 春天到了？
<onlylove> jiecao: 土豪马打算啥时候改回去？
<jiecao> 额。。
<jiecao> 等捡到一点节操的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 双系统笔记本，在切换系统耳机会没有声音。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457061 本人笔记本，linux+win，最近发现在linux下面重启并进入windows后，耳机插孔会没有声音，但耳机插入可以被探测到。。。。扬声器倒是好的。 我试过不同的组合，ubuntu，fedora，ope
 * adam8157 忙死了
<gfrog> adam8157: 忙死了
<gfrog> freeflying: 华为…… 谁用谁知道
<gfrog> jiecao: 谁的节操掉满地等着乃捡啊……
<gfrog> jiecao: 再说捡的时候千万不要弯腰哦，lol
<jiecao> 用长柄夹子夹起来...
<jiecao> 最近不是还有人发明了个拣肥皂专用的头盔么..
<gfrog> jiecao: 捡肥皂跟头盔也木有关系啊
<jiecao> 头盔上有个向后的摄像头，连接到眼前一个屏幕上，以便于拣肥皂时时刻警惕周围有没有靠近的壮汉 gfrog
<gfrog> jiecao: 正确的做法是在肥皂上栓个绳子
<jiecao> ....
<jiecao> 想起matthew fox和jimmy kimmel那个短片了...
<onlylove> gfrog: 捡肥皂好说，那打台球呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 额，台球杆好长。
<jiecao> 用球杆撞背后靠近的其他材质的杆 onlylove
<gfrog> onlylove: 绝对会顶到肺
<jiecao> 额。。用杆攻击啊...
<realrealjerry> 请教大家个问题
<jiecao> ?_?
<sssss> 破马啥时候也节操满满了
 * jiecao momo 真真杰瑞
<realrealjerry> 入手了一台小主机，开机主板长鸣
<realrealjerry> 换了几根内存条还是老样子，问题可能出在哪儿？
<jiecao> 内存插槽坏了?
<sssss> freeflying: 我旁边人用华为的充电接口坏了俩了
<jiecao> 找个debug卡插上看看
<onlylove> jiecao: 找毛debug卡，看说明书，不出意外就是内存槽坏了
<onlylove> jiecao: 还有种可能是电源挂了
<realrealjerry> 二手鸡，买来折腾linux用的，木有说明书啊
<realrealjerry> 开机后CPU风扇旋转，电源应该没问题
<onlylove> ami还是award？不出意外就是内存问题，自己琢磨找问题吧
<onlylove> CPU风扇转不代表电源是好的
<onlylove> 电源激活以后，对应电压输出都正常，那才是好的
<jiecao> debug卡~~
<jiecao> 你可以先只插1条内存试试
<jiecao> 我这台电脑有一个内存插槽坏的
<jiecao> 全插满就不起懂了
<jiecao> 启动*
<onlylove> jiecao: 那东西原来用过，基本没啥用处，如果说你是专门修主板或者造主板的另说
<jiecao> 用处就是看死在哪一步了啊。。
<quininer> 1
<jiecao> 然后就知道是哪儿坏了不是
<onlylove> jiecao: 我死在南桥或者北桥，你还拿烙铁焊下？
<jiecao> 有的主板自带debug灯
<jiecao> 到电脑城去找修理的换桥
<onlylove> jiecao: 找他们换桥不如买新板子了
<jiecao> 也行啊
<jiecao> 总比不知道咋回事浪费时间好嘛。。
<onlylove> jiecao: 超过6年的机器就直接扔了换新的了
<jiecao> 还6年。。
<onlylove> jiecao: 简单，主板挂了
<jiecao> 1年我就换了
<quininer> 丢给我吧
<onlylove> jiecao: 土豪马的3770k换4770k了？
<jiecao> 还得用。不到1年呢
<Little-Chip> 我家的台式机，五年了…… 还非常健康的运转着……
<jiecao> 没 onlylove
<jiecao> 我是说坏了换
<quininer> 专业回收废旧电器
<jiecao> 3770k换4770k意义不大...
<jiecao> 家里htpc到是3770t换了4770t...
<onlylove> jiecao: 你不是说一年就换么
<jiecao> 坏了换啊
<freeflying>  gfrog sssss 那千元的能用啥呢
<quininer> 土豪我们可以建立长期友好合作
<onlylove> jiecao: 坏了哪怕1天也得找人换不是
<^k^> jiecao:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jiecao> 你个lag bot ^k^
<onlylove> 可怜的土豪马
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？ 哦，你说爪机
<gfrog> freeflying: 换nokia吧
<quininer> 哈哈= =
<freeflying> gfrog: 525？
<jiecao> 换坏元件跟换新产品不同呀 inara
<onlylove> gfrog: nokia x？
<jiecao> 换坏元件跟换新产品不同呀 onlylove
<freeflying> gfrog: 我上海的一个号可以存话费换个手机回来
<gfrog> freeflying: 525不错
<gfrog> onlylove: 安卓的都是渣渣
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就换吧，1k左右的都那味儿，能用一年就不错了
<jiecao> ...
<onlylove> gfrog: 就和wp不是渣渣似的
<jiecao> 不应该lumia1520么
<gfrog> freeflying: 刚好可以等到ip6
<gfrog> onlylove: 比安卓强多了
<onlylove> gfrog: 没试出来
<jiecao> android不管怎么看也比wp强吧
<jiecao> wp那丑陋的界面
<freeflying> jiecao: 1520太贵了
<quininer> 没用过，不评论
<gfrog> jiecao: 速度快啊，不死机啊
<jiecao> 适合您的身份啊 freeflying
<jiecao> 我android也没死过啊
<gfrog> jiecao: 没有垃圾软件吸费啊
<gfrog> jiecao: 可以调字体大小给老人家用啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 它倒是想有
<jiecao> 我这也没有垃圾软件吸费啊
<quininer> jiecao 报上机型
<gfrog> jiecao: 有点多多
<jiecao> 字体大小也能调啊
<gfrog> jiecao: 优点多多
<jiecao> nexus5 quininer
<freeflying> jiecao: 我屌丝就适合千元大屏智能机啊
<jiecao> 亲儿子系列，必须的
<jiecao> ... freeflying
<jiecao> 联想有个7寸的 freeflying
<quininer> 好样的
<gfrog> jiecao: 太贵，你拿2500的机器跟600块的比嘛？
<jiecao> 600块的没有购买价值啊..
<quininer> webOS路过
<onlylove> jiecao: 过当神船
<freeflying> jiecao: nani
<gfrog> jiecao: 送给老人啊，当备机啊
<jiecao> 噢
<jiecao> 那应该红米！
 * adam8157 谁给介绍个适合给老人家用的安卓机, nokia x?
<quininer> jiecao 土豪我们做朋友
<gfrog> jiecao: 主力机型显然水果
<^k^> gfrog:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nyfair> adam8157: 办宽带送的那种
<onlylove> jiecao: 红米不好抢，神船靠谱
 * gfrog 尼玛，小k傻了
<onlylove> gfrog: 你也q了？
<freeflying> adam8157: 招行不给你面子啊
<quininer> 案桌机子比较想要nokia x和moto g
 * palomino|working slaps ^k^ with 你个lag bot...
<nyfair> onlylove: 当年买米1，不用抢啊
<palomino|working> nokia x啊。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 咋了?
<palomino|working> 卖得可好了
<palomino|working> 瞬间就卖光了。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 红米？ 我可折腾不起
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马居然被k了……
<freeflying> adam8157: 不屌我啊
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我也准备买nokia x的
<palomino|working> 它老lag.. onlylove
<adam8157> freeflying: 别着急啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 现在雷不死这么牛叉了？
<gfrog> palomino|working: 半年之后就是个渣渣。
<freeflying> palomino|working: nokia x你买不着
<palomino|working> 现在就是渣渣了.. gfrog
<quininer> 我觉得nokia x有点贵了
<palomino|working> 不用等半年了.. gfrog
<quininer> 不如买525实惠
<nyfair> adam8157: 用vertu吧
<gfrog> palomino|working: 安卓机基本就是半年，半年之后就完蛋。跟pc似的
<palomino|working> 没办法啊，受欢迎啊 freeflying
<freeflying> adam8157: 话说我现在用 sublime看kernel代码
<onlylove> 我靠，我机器1年了，是不是该换了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，去HK带个5S回来吧
<quininer> 是的
<freeflying> gfrog: 没机会去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 虽然帝都水货也很便宜了
<palomino|working> 正好1年一升级啊 gfrog
<palomino|working> 电子设备不就该这样么
<quininer> onlylove 淘汰给我吧
<gfrog> palomino|working: 土壕马
<gfrog> palomino|working: 球赠送土壕金
<onlylove> quininer: 给我钱买新机器
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 对iphone毫无兴趣
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是等6吧，能喝穿戴设备配合使用
<palomino|working> 关键是屏大吧我觉得 freeflying
<palomino|working> 总算不是那小屏了
<quininer> 屏大有什么好
<onlylove> quininer: 容易被压碎
<gfrog> palomino|working: 乃半年换一个nexus，2年就1w块，还不如我6k买个水果用2年呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 那得年底了呢。
<gfrog> quininer: 屏大显得脸小
<palomino|working> ...nexus 1年才1个
<freeflying> palomino|working: lol
<quininer> gfrog 还不如我300买个pre2用两年呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 奢靡马手机不花钱的
<onlylove> 靠，还不如我300买1110用5年
<quininer> 我想买nexus，我是指三儿子
<freeflying> quininer: pre2电池能撑一天不
<quininer> 奈何没钱- -
<palomino|working> 天天拿iphone4s测试游戏累死我了，那小屏眼都快瞎了
<quininer> freeflying 之前用2.24不行
<quininer> 2.1可以
<palomino|working> 花钱啊.. freeflying
<palomino|working> 只是不花钱买ios设备罢了 freeflying
<gfrog> quininer: pre2有google authenticator嘛？ 有gmail client嘛？ 有google calendar嘛？
<quininer> 有
<gfrog> freeflying: 原来破马叔儿是土壕
<freeflying> quininer: 不错啊，可以搞个做备机
<palomino|working> ... gfrog
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是吧，你不知道奢靡马是真壕？
<palomino|working> ........ freeflying
<palomino|working> 侯总
<gfrog> freeflying: 能看出来， 27寸的4k屏啊，啧啧
<quininer> freeflying 确实不错啊，现在买全新有难度了
<Little-Chip> 好吧……我的笔记本怎么办……
<gfrog> palomino|working: 球赠送imax家庭影院……
<palomino|working> 32寸的。。
<quininer> 现在是买一台少一台的机子
<palomino|working> 27寸的是2560x1440的
<gfrog> palomino|working: 好吧，32的
<palomino|working> 话说，竖着用，对颈椎特好
<palomino|working> 我推荐大家竖着用。。
<quininer> = =
<Little-Chip> 每次开机必须按无线网卡开关，不然就起不来……起来了之后打开无线网卡开关，又都正常使用……啥毛病……
<freeflying> quininer: webOS还有人在维护？
<dlan> networkmanager的设置图标是灰的，不能设置wifi，root运行ifconfig也值能看到lo一个设备
<dlan> ifconfig -a的话能看到wlan0，wlan1
<dlan> 有谁知道原因吗？怀疑权限问题。。
<quininer> freeflying 前几天关注了enyo的github，现在邮箱快被刷爆了
<Little-Chip> 貌似我的也是网卡问题
<palomino|working> 写代码看网页什么的
<palomino|working> 竖着用还是可以的
<Little-Chip> 感觉像是启动冲突什么的
<dlan> freeflying，侯总？
<mk3548208> 我的手机能撑4天  ^_^
<palomino|working> .... gfrog
<sssss> palomino|working: 27寸!
<quininer> mk3548208 黑白机？
<sssss> palomino|working: 4K!@
<palomino|working> 要能买得起imax家庭影院我还用苦逼的天天上班么>_< gfrog
 * sssss 还没见过能竖起来的屏幕
<gfrog> palomino|working: 乃上班不是为了蹭免费手机么…… lol
<onlylove> sssss: 你确定你是码农？
<palomino|working> -_-
<sssss> onlylove: 我不是啊
<onlylove> sssss: 这边都三台屏树起来
<sssss> onlylove: 求别说
<palomino|working> 竖起来的最大妙用
<palomino|working> 就是看漫画！
<sssss> ....
 * adam8157 上班只用一个21.5"显示器
<sssss> onlylove: 我能跟vm的土豪们比显示器?
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还有21的，我会和你说我用的是19的？
<adam8157> onlylove: 同苦逼
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> adam8157: 我用多少的无所谓……
<onlylove> adam8157: 反正酱油职位
<onlylove> adam8157: 我郁闷的是，在我之前的同事的机器都是vm提供的，到我这边，是外包提供的……
<quininer> vm是什么？
<adam8157> onlylove: 外包还管这个...
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 外包真抠门
<onlylove> adam8157: 毛管这个，vm暂时没机器给我
<freeflying> quininer: 有靠谱卖家不
<onlylove> adam8157: 据说，早期入职的，都给的mac
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 这待遇
<palomino|working> 每况愈下?
<quininer> freeflying 买二手吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 是的
<quininer> 淘宝多js
<onlylove> palomino|working: 小心kk又lag
<palomino|working> 汗。。。别吓我
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 找胖胖撸串儿去？
<adam8157> gfrog: 走啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我问他
<adam8157> 这才找啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 给你-b了
<freeflying> quininer: 电池不行了把
<gfrog> adam8157: 忘了，下午想ping你，但是一直开会
<palomino|working> 喔。。
<quininer> freeflying 买翻新的电池更不行
<palomino|working> 没事，我已经不需要节操了。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿怎么在朋友圈儿里直接发文字不带图儿啊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 无节操破马叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog: 长按
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿我知道乃为神马叫破马了呢，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 真高端
<freeflying> gfrog: 应该说张小龙真脑残
<gfrog> freeflying: tx不脑残的不多
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog: adam8157 那天一起聚聚啊
<palomino|working> .... gfrog
<adam8157> freeflying: 好啊
<onlylove> 土豪聚会
<gfrog> freeflying: 周末可也。要不就得半个月之后了
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 乃们吃狗肉不？ 去望京找狗肉馆子吧。lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃过
<quininer> gfrog 没有。。求请客
<onlylove> 靠，抓狂了，要等这个job完成要8点……
<quininer> onlylove 除了喜闻乐见我还能说什么呢
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> quininer: 我可以现在就走，不好意思
<freeflying> gfrog: 周末行啊
<sssss> 狗肉好吃不
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿我周末骑车找你玩儿去哈。
<palomino|working> ......
<onlylove> sssss: 狗肉滚三滚，神仙站不稳
<palomino|working> 不怎么好吃
<sssss> onlylove: 我家不让吃狗肉
<onlylove> sssss: 那就别吃了
<sssss> onlylove: 所以我不知道啥味儿啊
<quininer> sssss 。。。
<onlylove> sssss: 肉都差不多味道
<adam8157> gfrog: 有信儿没? 没信儿我走啦
<palomino|working> 带他尝尝..
<sssss> 好吧
<sssss> palomino|working: 不行啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 好
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫没空
<adam8157> gfrog: bye
<freeflying> adam8157: 这么早
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司还是爽啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 就丫爽，我还得开会
<onlylove> sssss: 啥行不行的
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<sssss> onlylove: 没啥啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 晚上不带你们架构师出去爽爽？
<onlylove> sssss: 你家回民？不让吃狗肉？
<gfrog> adam8157: 周五
<sssss> onlylove: 家规啊...
<sssss> onlylove: 还不让斗地主
<onlylove> sssss: 稀奇古怪的规定
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟我没关系，丫爱哪玩哪玩
<onlylove> sssss: 看来之前是地主
<gfrog> freeflying: 有架构师姐儿陪着呢
<sssss> onlylove: 没什么, 就像我太爷爷就是被斗死的
<onlylove> sssss: 我是说狗肉这个
<sssss> onlylove: 貌似是狗救过某个先祖的命
<quininer> sssss 这么神器
<onlylove> sssss: 既然这样，你就别吃了
<sssss> onlylove: 估计也是被吃了然后没饿死.....
<quininer> = =
 * gfrog 瓷饭
<palomino|working> ... sssss
<sssss> 具体什么原因没人告诉我,这是我猜的
<onlylove> sssss: 地主什么的，政治斗争的牺牲品
<sssss> onlylove: 是啊
<sssss> onlylove: 我爸有三个哥两个姐,都因为家里以前是地主不能上学
<onlylove> sssss: 这算毛
<onlylove> sssss: 因为地富的关系影响的是婚姻
<onlylove> sssss: 上学什么的小意思
<onlylove> sssss: 知道多少人因为地富打光棍不
<sssss> onlylove: 这我就不知道了
<onlylove> sssss: 地富的妹子可以嫁贫下中农，这叫学先进
<onlylove> sssss: 地富的汉子呢
<onlylove> sssss: 说难听点，为了缓解国内矛盾，把矛盾引导到阶级斗争，让群众内斗
<onlylove> sssss: TMD都是Party干的好事
<quininer> 也可以下嫁贫下中农
<sssss> ..
<sssss> 好吧
<onlylove> quininer: 你确定？
<quininer> onlylove 不确定
<onlylove> quininer: 你TMD经历过那个年代？
<quininer> onlylove 难道你经历过。。
<onlylove> quininer: 不确定瞎扯毛
<onlylove> quininer: 我家直到改革开放以后才从地富改成贫农
 * quininer T-T
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 人是天生的政治动物。--亚里士多德 
<quininer> onlylove sorry,我错了。。
<onlylove> quininer: TMD改革开放以后谁还讲究那个，我奶奶求爷爷告奶奶的让人改
 * quininer T-T
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马还没下班？
<onlylove> sssss: 你继续到8点半？
<palomino|working> 还早哪 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 外面天都擦黑了
<palomino|working> 我是说离下班还早哪。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 摸摸土豪马
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我要是也赚你那些钱，我也不在乎下班时间……
<palomino|working> -_- onlylove
<palomino|working> 我老命都快搭进去了。。
<palomino|working> 而且也没挣多少啊>_<
<onlylove> 肿么会
<onlylove> palomino|working: 至少我没3770k
<palomino|working> 诶?
<palomino|working> jiecao刚才不是解除过了
<palomino|working> deja v\u了?
<onlylove> 天知道，大概又lag了
<palomino|working> 可怕的lagbot
<palomino|working> 被lag kick
<palomino|working> 真不甘心啊
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • ubuntu下emacs23.4配置default-directory无效等，求专家解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457063 ubuntu13.04 emacs23.4配置default-directory无效 (setq default-directory "~/leo/") 每次c-x c-f 出现的还是 ~/ 用M-x 输入default- 然后tab键，都没有出现default-directory --------------------------------------------- 另外
<^k^>  ─> ，窗口最大化也没有无效。 ;;f12--->max the window (global-set-key [f12] 'my-maximized) (defun my-maximized () (interactive) (x-send-client-message nil 0 nil "_NET_WM_STAT …
<onlylove> 找侯总要帽子，踢回去
<onlylove> 反正是bot
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 但有时好像会变身成活人
<onlylove> 照踢不误
<palomino|working> ...
<quininer> = =
<googcheng> hi! after from 12.04.3 to 12.04.4 , the os broken , like https://www.dropbox.com/s/cavqscq8lf8mbpv/QQ%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%8720140325172900.jpg
<googcheng> 大家好，我的系统最近系统更新后如图，这是什么问题  谢谢
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine1.7乱码如何处理。请教大神。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457064 　　如提。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jingjj1 — 2014-03-25 18:46
<gfrog> palomino|working: 土壕加班破马叔儿
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38870
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么说显示服务器重要
<palomino|working> ... gfrog
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有错吗？
<palomino|working> 太长了
<bluek> 问一下啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你的nick也不短
<palomino|working> 。。。
<bluek> arch gnome装不了啊？
<bluek> 安装的时候老是出现错误
<onlylove> arch wiki看过了没
<bluek> erroroccurred,no packages were upgraded
<bluek> 没看过哈，太长了。。。
<onlylove> 先更新到最新，然后再试试
<bluek> 在终端能上网了。
<bluek> 我已经-Syu了
<onlylove> 那就看更新log里面有没有提到
<bluek> log就提到这么一句。
<onlylove> bluek: 让你看arch主页的
<bluek> 哦哦
<onlylove> sssss: 5s忙啥呢，晚上又叫的外卖？
<bluek> 提示找不到gdm，我安装了gmd，还是出错哈哈哈。明天再看wiki...
<googcheng> 有人帮我看看问题吗
<onlylove> googcheng: unity挂了
<googcheng> 为什么终端的外观也变了啊
<onlylove> 就是因为wm挂了，所以终端外观变了
<googcheng> wm ?
<googcheng> onlylove,  怎么可以解决啊？
<onlylove> gfrog: 重新update到最新
<onlylove> googcheng: 重新update到最新，能不能看脸
<onlylove> gfrog: 发错人了……
<googcheng> 我已经update到最新了
<googcheng> 还是这样
<googcheng> 重装unity ?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马出来回答问题，我没ubuntu，回答不了
<palomino|working> 啊?
<palomino|working> 不知道。。
<palomino|working> 不用\unity..
<sssss> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> sssss: 今天嘴贱扯了政治话题了，不会有人身安全问题吧
<sssss> 不一定啊
<onlylove> ……
<sssss> 反正到时候不要供出我来啊
<onlylove> sssss: 和你啥关系
<sssss> 恩,保持这个态度
<onlylove> sssss: 哦，因为你扯出来的……
<sssss> ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<onlylove> 怎么就一下了……往常不都是四联么
<onlylove> 唉，还是消失一阵子，躲避下的好……
<jiero> 呵呵，浦发改被抛弃了喝。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法创建桌面快捷方式，提示未找到命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457065 今天遇到一个很诡异的问题，我安装了Eclipse，然后写了桌面快捷方式文件eclipse.desktop [Desktop Entry] Encoding=UTF-8 Name=eclipse Comment=Eclipse IDE Exec=/home/plding/software/eclipse/eclipse Icon=/home/plding/software/ecl
<^k^>  ─> ipse/icon.xpm Terminal=false StartupNotify=true Type=Application Categories=Application;Development; 赋予可执行权限之后，运行，居然提示 ./eclipse.desktop: 行 1: [D …
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> 该
<roylez> 马肉汉堡我不吃
<lujun9972> 请问有人问过ubuntu one for windows么?知道怎么设置同步目录的存放地址么?
<lujun9972> 我在ubuntu下放在~/下的目录自动同步到windows的~/下了
<jiero> palomino|working: 马肉视为狮子的食物
<quininer> 马肉好吃么
<jiero> 问 狮子喝 palomino|working
<quininer> 狮子喝 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 马肉好难吃
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 小白急求大神指导，关于开机引导的问题` http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457067 问题：开机没有引导菜单 具体情况：电脑原本是预装win8，后双系统加了个win7，再到今天，对ubuntu很感兴趣，又格了一个盘装上了ubuntu，装好后问题就来了，开机直接进入到了ubuntu，完全没
<^k^>  ─> 有什么引导菜单，本人小白，还求大神指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 maidou-wei — 2014-03-25 20:14
<tcstory> 有谁会python 和jedi 吗
<tcstory> 错了 是会emacs 和jedi吗
<tcstory> 这是我遇到的问题
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2943583762
<kk> ⇪ ti: emacs 24安装jedi 失败啦_linux吧_百度贴吧
<lujun9972> jedi是啥玩意?
<lujun9972> 某个插件?
<kk> lujun9972: define:jedi The |Jedi| /ˈdʒɛˌdaɪ/ are a monastic, spiritual, and academic organization in the fictional Star Wars universe. The fictional organization has inspired a religion  ...
<chenxiongfei> 请问各位有公司招聘linux系统运维的吗
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • [变态老师的作业]如何将搜索到的字符串写入文本里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457069 因为我用的是Ubuntu 10.04 LTS，所以我下意识跑来论坛麻烦大神们了。 变态老师给我们一个名为contacts.txt的文本，里面是一堆联系人的手机号码，内容大致如下： 13800138000 Jonathan 1300
<lujun997`> 不会是server的端口被占用了吧
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libcad如何修改标注 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457070 习惯了先好图形再添加标注，但不知标注文字如何修改？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 国货精品 — 2014-03-25 21:09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 设置apm为254，load_cycle_count依然快速上升 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457071 Asus x32u笔记本，系统为mint debian。安装了laptop-mode-tools，使用hdparm调节apm为254后，load_cycle_count仍然以几分钟一次的频率快速增长。 对硬盘的电源管理除了改变apm值之外，难道还有其它程序在偷
<^k^>  ─> 偷干涉？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vickycq — 2014-03-25 21:41
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问怎样使chromium浏览器启动时，自动全屏（就像按了F11那样）？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457072 如题，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 mophisays — 2014-03-25 22:03
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ chrome 也是这样，我准备只用 firefox
<feiyin> chromium 卡成鸡巴了
<CyrusYzGTt> +1024
<feiyin> firefox 没一点问题。 真搞不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> 因为 firefox 没有 过滤信息 没有 上传 情报
<feiyin> 不会吧， chromium不也是开源的嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 有谁是真的在查看
<feiyin> 不知道。 我一直以为是技术上的原因。
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡觉，明天上班
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 编译的一个问题求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457073 编译HelloWorld程序，提示error: stdio.h : No such file or directory 已经执行过了下面的命令： sudo apt-get install build-essential sudo apt-get install libc6-dev 各位大神们，求帮助啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 池的巧克力 — 2014-03-2
<^k^>  ─> 5 22:50
<alvin_rxg> zzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZ
<knownbad> ???????????????????????
<alvin_rxg> 再过几天我就撤了 odroid
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 虾米？
<knownbad> 毕业了？
<knownbad> 韩国做的？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助!请帮忙修改下youku的js脚本，让其在windows下保存播放列表时添加m3u扩展名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457077 刚在https://github.com/LiuLang/monkey-videos下载了youku的js的脚本，在linux/mac下使用没有问题， 但是在Windows下保存的播放列表会因为没有扩展名，而造成potpla
<^k^>  ─> yer只能播放列表中的第一段视频 请问下，如何修改这个脚本，让其添加.m3u的扩展名呢？ Code: // ==UserScript== // @name         youkuHTML5 // @des …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-26
<hoxily> morning all
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 私心杂念 : 旅馆老板口试甲、乙、丙三位男性应征者。    问:"假如你无意中推开房门,看见女客一丝不挂在沐浴,而她也看见你了,这时你怎么办?"    甲答:"说声'对不起',就关门退出。"    乙答:"说声'对不起,小姐',就关门退出。"    丙答:"说声'对不起,先生',就
<^k^>  ─> 关门退出。"    结果,丙被录用了。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • y400 安装ubuntu 13.10 亮度调节的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457078 y400 的集显已经被bios 屏蔽了而且无法开启。我今天装了13，10 之后安装了官方的显卡驱动。成功了。可是发现无法调节亮度，发现通过系统自带的亮度调节也不行。/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightn
<^k^>  ─> ess 数值是可以变的但是亮度还是无法调节。有没人安装过，求解决方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 a5836998 — 2014-03-26 9:57
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • [[ -n "abc" ]] 为什么用2个[[ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457079 在一个 shell script 中发现很多这样的用法 Code: if [[ -n "abc" ]]; then     ... fi 为什么用2个[[ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyug — 2014-03-26 10:06
<yunfan> 据《新京报》报导，近日有读者举报，北京康中乐中医临床研究院打着看病治疗的幌子，从事色情服务，通过群发短信和网上广告公开揽客，并招收学员
<tomcheng76> test
<^k^> tomcheng76:点点点.  10:14 
<hoxily> tomcheng76: 你好
<tomcheng76> 你好
<sssss> yunfan: 新京报.....
<huntxu> freeflying: 球贊助fpga
<huntxu> gfrog: ^
<freeflying> huntxu: 找壕‘
<huntxu> freeflying: 你是壕啊
<huntxu> 18摸都是壕
<huntxu> roylez: 換服壕你什麽時候才完成遷移啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 那是传说
<MeaCu1pa> 这里18m还是复数么？
<sssss> 遷 这是啥字
<gfrog> huntxu: 那是个what？
<bluek> 贴图地址是多少的
<huntxu> gfrog: http://netfpga.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: NetFPGA - NetFPGA
<gfrog> huntxu: 这是干毛线的？
<huntxu> gfrog: http://netfpga.org/10G_specs.html 你買得起的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: NetFPGA 10G Information - NetFPGA
<quininer> True
<gfrog> huntxu: 我为毛要买他@s/
<gfrog> huntxu: 我为毛要买他？
<huntxu> gfrog: 買來送給我啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 为毛要送你，你又不嫁给我……
<huntxu> gfrog: 你是土豪，送個萬八千不需要理由啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧，我照着那图画几张送你
<huntxu> gfrog: https://github.com/NetFPGA/netfpga/wiki/Guide
<bluek> 哥们，贴图地址是多少的
<^k^> ⇪ t: Guide · NetFPGA/netfpga Wiki · GitHub
<huntxu> gfrog: 很有種黑科技的感覺。。。
<quininer> 看起来好厉害
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 手贱导致的引导问题，grub没坏，win7的引导也没坏，但是如何开机就是grub而不是win7的呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457080 待我说来今天上午手贱导致的引导问题 电脑原来是win7系统，后来又装了ubuntu13.10，一切正常，开机-进入grub（grub就是高级一点，已经检测并给出
<^k^>  ─> win7启动项在最后一行了）-然后选择哪个便进入那一个，多么好的结局双系统用的妥妥的。 手贱的事情发生了.... 在win7下无意中打开了eas …
<gfrog> huntxu: 我倒是认识一群人就做这玩意的
<gfrog> huntxu: 当年在东软，我们部门有个组专门搞fpga
<huntxu> gfrog: 這玩意到今天還沒火
<freeflying> huntxu: 还是用路由器+openflow跑吧
<freeflying> fpga的效率不灵啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 编程略麻烦吧。似乎后来没干过多核
<huntxu> freeflying: 路由那軟件實現更不靠譜啊
<freeflying> https://developer.nvidia.com/jetson-tk1
<^k^> ⇪ t: Buy Jetson TK1 Development Kit | NVIDIA Developer Zone
<bluek> http://imagebin.org/301846
<freeflying> huntxu: fpga的效率也好不多少
<bluek> 如图所示，何解？
<huntxu> freeflying: 我覺得這玩意遲早得上NP...
<huntxu> bluek: 出門左轉#archlinux-cn
<freeflying> huntxu: NP?
<gfrog> huntxu: NP已经完蛋了
<gfrog> huntxu: 现在没人玩儿了都
<bluek> 不用去我都知道那边没人
<huntxu> bluek: 那你去了再說
<bluek> 哇，什么时候这么多的人
<bluek> 哈哈
<huntxu> freeflying: openflow用軟件實現在交換機裏面效率會渣啊，ASIC看起來又不是很可能...
<freeflying> huntxu: openflow只是个poc实现而已
<huntxu> freeflying: 也有商用的機器了啊不是麽
<freeflying> huntxu: 要是真靠谱的话最终都要做到硬件里
<huntxu> freeflying: 可是我覺得整個做到硬件的話難度好高的感覺 =.=
<gfrog> freeflying: huntxu 做到硬件里…… 又会回到传统设备的老路上去了
<freeflying> gfrog: 只是路由从黑箱到白箱
<roylez> huntxu: 早着呢
<huntxu> roylez: 袋鼠們難道敢拒你？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，dpkg包有啥唯一标识符之类的不？ 那种可以确定这个包是哪里来的那种……
<roylez> huntxu: 恩
<huntxu> roylez: 端了他們老窩，把首都改到破死去
<freeflying> gfrog: 没有
<freeflying> gfrog: 525和620比如何
<gfrog> freeflying: 我没用过620,但是xx0不是用的wp7么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我感脚wm8其实挺不错的，但是不适合办公使用，因为完全没google套件，用web版的gmail也烂出翔
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 桌面怎么编辑文本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457082 我装了个12.04的server版本，然后又装了个GNOME，登录后，右键create new document -> empty document， 然后我想编辑它，结果提示没有安装可编辑的软件(切换到命令行可以用vi编辑的)，我改怎么办呢，是不是要装什么东西，
<quininer> gfrog 用ms套件嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Nokia-Lumia-525,Nokia-Lumia-620/phones/8212,7593
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Nokia Lumia 525 vs Nokia Lumia 620 - Phone specs comparison
<freeflying> gfrog: 明儿去联通存话费换个这个手机
<freeflying> 525
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 多存点换个lumia1520吧
<quininer> 525挺好的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，你不是有620么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 没了
<gfrog> freeflying: 看这配置跟525跟620基本没差啊
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • iOS开发进阶教程【第三季高级控件】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457083 一套关于iOS开发进阶的视频教程，这是此套视频教程第三部分之高级控件部分，主要讲述了：UIScrollView以及使用、iOS性能优化及其实战、UITableView表格控件、iOS MVC设计模式等。 01.UIScrollView之大
<^k^>  ─> 图片展示 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/2139 02.UIScrollView之其他属性简介 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/2140 03.UIScrollView之contentOffset http://www.icoolxue.com/play/2 …
<freeflying> gfrog: 620内存还不如525
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯
<gfrog> freeflying: 良心机器啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 还附赠收音机功能，哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 再也不怕飞机上无聊了呢，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: wp的系统其实不错，就是微软缺少互联网的基因
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 飞机上能听收音机?
<palomino|working> 不会被飞机外壳屏蔽么
 * gfrog  RT @guangzhui: 10点钟亚马逊中国上线了直购亚马逊美国Kindle电子书的专区，以后用中国区账号就能直接买美国区商店里的电子书了，跟中国情况不同，美国区里授权的电子书基本跟实体书同步，你可以买到纽约时报排行榜上所有的书。这实在太方便了，再也不用淘宝代购了，不过你不要奢望在里面找到禁书。 
<palomino|working> O_O!!
<gfrog> freeflying: ^ huntxu adam8157
<palomino|working> good
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<huntxu> gfrog: 瓦看到了
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似書還是有點少
<gfrog> huntxu: 总会多起来的
<huntxu> gfrog: 直接想買mpls-enabled applications
<huntxu> gfrog: 搜不到
<huntxu> gfrog: 是這本我mpls fundementals對不？
<huntxu> fundamentals
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 同学说我的机器装ubuntu发挥不出硬件的性能！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457086 如题， 我的机器是Y500, i5 3230, 8G内存, GT 750M显卡, 1T硬盘 同学说这要是装windows该多好， 这么好的配置，专用游戏本，装ubuntu白瞎了。 其实我也感觉我没有发挥出硬件的全部性能， 我真的
<^k^>  ─> 很喜欢ubuntu， 喜欢linux。 我该怎么做才能发挥出它的全部性能呢。我喜欢写程序，喜欢游戏。求大神们推荐！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 admin …
<gfrog> huntxu: 还没买到mpls的书哪……
<gfrog> huntxu: 随便先抓一本看起算了
<gfrog> huntxu: 丫本来也没啥好书
<sssss> test
<huntxu> gfrog: 木有，我不要紙書
<huntxu> gfrog: 也沒有信用卡，得用我老婆的卡買美帝的kindle edition
<sssss> cygwin 真是个良心软件啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 如果中國區能直接買到就讚了
<quininer> 挺好的
<gfrog> huntxu: 看pdf啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 为毛还纠结神马格式的
<huntxu> gfrog: 拒絕pdf
<huntxu> gfrog: 根本看不了，在kpw上
<quininer> pdf2html
<gfrog> huntxu: 看完书你再拒绝嘛
<huntxu> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 看书才是目的，格式都是浮云
<gfrog> huntxu: 扫描版的pdf一样也得捏着鼻子看不是
<quininer> 同意
<huntxu> gfrog: 拒絕，我會打印出來
<quininer> 扫描版的还好，拍摄版看得苦不堪言
<quininer> 打印出来干嘛不买实体书
<gfrog> huntxu: 真不环保
<sasa> 
<cherrot> 国内现在连个真口罩都买不到  妈蛋
<imtxc> 这两天天气又不行了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃手工部署过ceph嘛？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我现在才发现juju多么有爱啊。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu 安装到移动硬盘，我也想说没问题，可是她很诡异…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457087 至于为什么要将Ubuntu安装到移动硬盘，本文不予讨论，这不是本文的重点。 使用U盘安装Ubuntu，如何制作U盘启动盘以及如何设置优盘启动也不是本文的重点。 网友总有人说
<tomcheng76> cloud storage?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:14 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Little-Chip> ubuntu one的包叫什么？我打算安装一个看看
<MeaCu1pa> 我次奥，携程的系统真烂
<Little-Chip> ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk没有 只有qt的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊，juju概念很不错，实作有问题
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu时显示空闲空间是整块硬盘，新手求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457088 GPT的win8改成了win7了，硬盘也是MBR， 但是U盘安装时总是显示空闲空间是整块硬盘， BTW为什么现在U盘安装直接显示kernel panic？不知道怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 caiya21 — 2014-
<^k^>  ─> 03-26 12:35
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 无法识别佳能相机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457089 我新安装的 Lubuntu 14.04，发现接上佳能相机后没有反应了。过去在13.10及以前版本的ubuntu中是可以使用的，是ubuntu出了问题？还是Lubuntu上缺少了什么组件？我安装了shotwell啊？ 哪位给个意见？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 百草谷居士 — 2014-03-26 13:40
<yunfan> 碰到个诡异的事 装了两根4G内存  在64位的win7和主板里都显示只有4G 但是主板里却可以看到两个通道都是点上的 win7里用鲁大师也能检测出是两根 连牌子和频率都是对的  adam8157
<adam8157> yunfan: 主板支持的bank数有限?
<yunfan> adam8157: 不可能吧  要不然我怎么插上去？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我说的bank不是插槽
<yunfan> 真是太他妈诡异了 老子专门买了个两根2133m的
<yunfan> 那是什么？ adam8157
<palomino|working> 内存的bank
<adam8157> yunfan: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/ca00d56c94b3c4e99eebcf3f.html
<palomino|working> 你主板几个槽
<yunfan> 当然两个了
<palomino|working> 额..
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=21844899856  这个板子    http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=18118852501 这个内存
<alvin_rxg> Title: 技嘉 F2A88XN-WIFI A88X ITX主板 FM2/FM2+ HTPC A10-6700绝配-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<palomino|working> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-841392-1-1.html yunfan
<alvin_rxg> Title: 让人拙计的老毛病，内存8G，4G可用 - CPU / 内存 / 主板 / 超频 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz! (@ chiphell.com)
<yunfan> 对了 在鲁大师里检测出来 那两根内存居然是 DIMM2 DIMM3  不从1开始挺奇怪的
<palomino|working> 因为DIMM从0开始...
<palomino|working> 0和1没焊槽
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<yunfan> palomino|working: 那个帖子说散热器太紧 额 这个理由太离谱了 何况我之前拿自己的老内存条 2跟 1333的 也是8G却没问题
<palomino|working> lol
<adam8157> lol
<palomino|working> 我猜其实是管脚没有接触好
<palomino|working> 或者主板被压弯了
<yunfan> 如果针脚没接触好 为何能被检测出来呢
<yunfan> 之前买的时候 那店主给我发的 有一根还点不亮  前天退回去换了 今天到货又出鸟状况
<palomino|working> 拿橡皮擦擦金手指试试
<roylez> 马没有手指
<roylez> 金手指更加没有
<yunfan> 算了  晚上再说  不行就把老机器的1333给他换上
<yunfan> 这个2133的给我i7享受
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> 青檬音乐的这个 mms 地址现在貌似用不了了
<roylez> yunfan: mono好恶心
<roylez> yunfan: 你有没有 mod 这个命令？
 * imtxc 便宜出卡西欧电子表
<adam8157> ...
<nyfair> casio的电子辞典比较有用
<nyfair> 诸君，今天上a站，我想到一个赚钱点子，求拍醒
<yunfan> roylez: 什么mod
<yunfan> nyfair: 去岛国拍片？
<roylez> yunfan: mod你直接敲这个
<nyfair> yunfan: 滚，岛国利益链，没入籍干不了那行
<roylez> nyfair: 您如果有姐妹拍了也请不吝分享 cc yunfan
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个好像也没事吧  可以组织容留失足妇女 你还是说说原始的点子吧
<yunfan> roylez: 没有装 原来是mono的工具
<nyfair> yunfan: 二手跳蛋？
<roylez> yunfan: roylez@bender> mod                                                                                                                          ~ Usage: mod.exe Url
<imtxc> adam8157: 据说可以转口岸?
<roylez> yunfan: 太脑残了
<imtxc> adam8157: 说可以转到ak
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪里说的?
<imtxc> adam8157: 评论里面有人说百通的说的, 转 ak 自己缴税
<imtxc> adam8157: 看看能不能转,转过去我交吧...
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个不新鲜吧  我还以为有什么思路呢
<imtxc> 我们建议将货物转移到AK口岸清关操作，入关后7~10天即可派送，但是会产生一定关税。税率请参照：http://www.buytong.cn/HelpCenter.aspx?detailid=68 请您选择：A.请将货物转移AK清关，我愿意缴纳所产生的关税；B.我希望继续在AH口岸清关，并享受关税补贴。(
<adam8157> imtxc: link?
<yunfan> roylez: 文案 这个没办法
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 百通物流网-海购 海淘 转运 华人快递 华人转运 EBAY 亚马逊 AMAZON购物 全球购
<nyfair> yunfan: 大湿给个点子
<yunfan> 谁会没事还看下 argv[0]
<imtxc> http://www.happay.com/Page/Transport/blogDetail.aspx?CompanyID=88&TopicID=55831
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 优先线清关延误致歉和说明 - 海淘博文-海淘分享 | 海倍网
<roylez> yunfan: 就不能直接引用 ARGV[0] 吗
<yunfan> nyfair: 我是要从你这搞思路 你问我 我问谁 去淘宝做阿姨吧
<yunfan> roylez: 我会这么干 但是好多程序不这么搞
<yunfan> roylez: z这东西相当于文档 你懂的
<imtxc> 请您相信这不是所谓的“坑”。因为一切都在可控范围, 据评论说是百通重新定义可"可控"
<yunfan> imtxc: 都比顺丰那个好
<imtxc> yunfan: 顺丰怎么了又
<yunfan> 顺丰那个电子产品不能运 这坑的
<imtxc> yunfan: 可以啊
<yunfan> 而且不能超过1k
<yunfan> 1k可是人民币阿
<imtxc> yunfan: 顺丰特惠
<yunfan> 尼马买个毛线东西
<yunfan> imtxc: 我说sfbuy
<imtxc> yunfan: 你说是 sfbuy?
<imtxc> 哦
<yunfan> 转运要是有个标准的协议就好了
<yunfan> 就跟路由那样
<adam8157> imtxc: 百通会在处理到您的批次时，就是否愿意缴税转AK清关提高速度，发送邮件征求您的意见。
<imtxc> adam8157: 意思是咱的批次还没处理呢..
<imtxc> ... 蛋疼
<yunfan> adam8157: 可以先扔到自贸区
<yunfan> 然后处理后事
<imtxc> adam8157: 我前两天出给别人了,说4月能到, 这下尴尬了
<nyfair> 土豪送我顶级茶叶蛋
<yunfan> nyfair: 拿一对回去吊在档下？
<nyfair> yunfan: 塞你后面还差不多
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 有用spectrwm的吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457093 看起来跟i3wm很像，好用吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2014-03-26 14:56
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机安装ubuntn时出现的问题，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457094 “二进制转换与此平台上的长模式不兼容。此虚拟环境中的长模式将被禁用。因此需要使用长模式的应用程序将无法正常运行。请参见 http://vmware.com/info?id=152 了解更多详细信息”。启三动
<^k^>  ─> 电源后，出现上面一段话，之后又出现QQ图片20140325181217.jpg 怎么办，求解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 非攻倾城 — 2014-03-26 14:59
<uuair_> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1mgAyBkW#dir
<^k^> uuair_: ⇪ 杨力祥操作系统攻击_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求解：Ubuntu安装引导后黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457095 最近公司配了一台2B的开发用服务器（其实就是家用机），FX8350的8核AMD，16G内存，GT610的渣显 安装windows均正常，装Ubuntu系统出现问题 安装从12.04到13.10都是引导之后，在进行入安装界面之前，显示器无信息
<^k^>  ─> 输出 求大神找一下问题，不知道是不是AMD的U兼容性不好 统计信息: 发表于 由 myyiping — 2014-03-26 15:12
<yunfan> 我在想 有没有什么app可以让你自定义规则去拦截短信 电话什么的呢
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我整个人都不好了
<yunfan> 关机 上下新内存
<yunfan> tmd 板子不支持高频率
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个创客空间的老发骚扰邮件哇
<imtxc> yunfan: 貌似真就30个人
<yunfan> imtxc: 等你参加完就可以把他加黑名单了
<yunfan> imtxc: 对了  你没问我地址是吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有, 我领到东西了再问
<yunfan> 我月底回家去  你得把东西发到我爸爸单位去
<imtxc> yunfan: 没事,领到之后, 你在哪里就给我发哪里的地址
<yunfan> imtxc: 恩  怀疑会有两块
<imtxc> yunfan: 到不是创客的人发, 是创客的人发了一封邮件是群发的, 结果每个人都开始在那里面"回复所有" ....
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 都回复所有...
<palomino|working> 邮件洪水
<imtxc> 对啊....
<imtxc> 幸亏只有31个人
<yunfan> imtxc: 以前邮件挺多的 现在很少了
<imtxc> yunfan: 没事儿,你最多只能收到一个 lol
 * imtxc 打算黑了板子
<yunfan> 可惜了老子的2133阿
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> 最近一年估计都不会再买主机了 wtf
<imtxc> yunfan: 买那么新的条子?
<yunfan> imtxc: 恩
<gfrog> adam8157: 忙吐血了
<adam8157> gfrog: mee too
<bluek> 哈哈，我又来了
<bluek> 妈的，碰到新问题了。
<imtxc> gfrog, adam8157 你俩去了C社之后忙了好多的样子啊
<bluek> 下载了一个新的iso，可是引导不了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕铛是因为快release了
<bluek> http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/iso/
<gfrog> imtxc: 我一直都很忙，不管在哪，总之就是苦逼货
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /archlinux/iso/
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> 壕蛙你不能这样谦虚啊
<bluek> 这个地址，我直接下载的最新，然后用ui直接映到u盘，可是启动出错。为什么啊。嘿嘿
<imtxc> 话说到底有没有人要这个东西啊 http://item.jd.com/986783.html 价格便宜啊
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【艾利和iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备】艾利和（Iriver） iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备 可记录心率 耗氧 速度距离 GPS路线等及通话音乐播放 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * cherrot 公司的键盘敲着手疼尼玛 求推荐机械键盘....
<nyfair> cherrot: hkkb
<nyfair> cherrot: 上次蛋壕推荐我的，超级好用
<Router2> nyfair HHKB不是机械的啊
<nyfair> Router2: 一步到位
<Router2> nyfair 对，这个没错
<imtxc> cherrot: filco 啊
<nyfair> Router2: 机械鱼龙混杂，各种轴太多，懒得选
<imtxc> cherrot: 忍者二代啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 壕
<cherrot> nyfair: 好贵啊。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 蛋蛋才是壕
<Router2> nyfair 适应键位后用别的各种别扭
 * cherrot 果然舒服是要付出代价的。。。
<nyfair> cherrot: 这价格也没把filco倍杀吧，还好啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 或者便宜的凯酷之类的也不错
 * cherrot 为毛都这么贵……
<Router2> cherrot HHKB绝对预防各种烧，一步到位。除非你壕要配熊猫色键帽或又败静音款
<nyfair> cherrot: 我看出来了，cherrot才是真壕，你看他什么都用过，你叫他出个便宜二手得就行了
<nyfair> cherrot: 打错，你找Router2
<imtxc> hhkb 还是要 2ｋ 吧?
<cherrot> nyfair: 真的哎   Router2 求入二手啊！
<Router2> cherrot 有人从amazon日本站上淘，还相对便宜
<Router2> nyfair 怎么什么都用过了，只是看chiphell有壕折腾两把弄熊猫配色，还有对比是不是静音的
<gfrog> adam8157: 周五又撸不了串子了，team dinner
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天老板娘过来，后天老板过来
<adam8157> gfrog: 果然..
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥果然？
<nyfair> adam8157: 老板那对在互相ntr?
<palomino|working> ... nyfair
 * cherrot 决定还是买个亲民级的吧 sigh....
<happyaron> 。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: 咋不拍花了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 忙爆了，拍屁
<nyfair> cherrot: keycool87
<cherrot> nyfair: thx  这个可以承受 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 哈哈，我这儿也悲剧
<happyaron> gfrog: 马上就冻结了
<gfrog> happyaron: 忙出翔
 * adam8157 最近都在忙public的bug
<happyaron> adam8157: 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: 高端
<happyaron> adam8157: ubuntu kernel的希望
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 我这是在报ue大腿
<happyaron> adam8157: UE太挫了。
<adam8157> happyaron: 有我报的, 有anthony给我的
<adam8157> happyaron: 抱住!
<cherrot> nyfair: 红轴看上去确实更适合我  :D
<happyaron> adam8157: gfrog 明天ee来
<happyaron> adam8157 gfrog 你们谁接待
<adam8157> happyaron: 刚跟我说了
<adam8157> happyaron: 你在哪
<happyaron> adam8157: 福建
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> happyaron: ee？ 去哪？
<happyaron> gfrog: 他去北京
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，来请我们吃饭嘛……
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 想想明天吃什么好的
<gfrog> adam8157: 蕉叶
<adam8157> gfrog: 我看行 我也没吃过
<gfrog> adam8157: 眉州东坡
<adam8157> gfrog: nay
<happyaron> 有人请客的时候都不带我，nnd
<gfrog> adam8157: nay？ 去融科吃啥？
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: nay == no
<gfrog> adam8157: 只有苏浙汇。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说当初在帽帽咋那么坑爹，原来整个办公室都被人否定了……
<cherrot> nyfair: 同事正好一个filco茶轴和filco红轴  区别挺明显的，茶轴我感觉不够行云流水，红轴长时间快速打字的话应该最舒服
 * quininer 冏
<roylez> adam8157: 你有空出来了？
<adam8157> roylez: 正在编译, 所以...
<onlylove> imtxc: 你居然没被请去喝茶
<happyaron> onlylove: imtxc怎么了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> 先匿了
<quininer> what情况
<nyfair> cherrot: 第一感觉没用，要时间长了才会判断
<nyfair> cherrot: 我还是老话，机械键盘是坑，入了坑各种烧,hhkb一步到位
 * adam8157 一把cherry茶轴, 一本满足
 * adam8157 hhkb朴茨朴茨的
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<cherrot> nyfair: 为啥叫一步到位捏？
<nyfair> adam8157: 混蛋，不是你推荐我的hhkb
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是我
<nyfair> cherrot: 不用纠结其它各种配件了
<cherrot> adam8157: 茶轴时间长了不会累么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 我推荐的filco
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win和ubuntu引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457099 硬盘情况 /dev/sda1,sda5,sda6,sda7 win7装在sda1，硬盘挂载iso方式安装ubuntu到sda7，引导安装到sda7后，回到win7，用easybcd添加ubuntu的引导（easybcd用grub2,引导到sda7），那么在开机后选择的ubuntu会引导不了 如果在安装ubuntu时，
<^k^>  ─> 引导安装在sda（即覆盖win引导），就可以引导到ubuntu和win7 另外试过archlinux+grub2安装和引导sda7，在win7用easybcd添加arch的引导（easybcd用grub2 …
<MeaCu1pa> 都是譹
<adam8157> cherrot: 你才速录员用什么轴?
<nyfair> adam8157: filco也不比hhkb便宜多少
<adam8157> cherrot: 速录机全是黑轴...
<imtxc> adam8157: 那手不是更疼么
<imtxc> 刚才谁要请我喝茶
<nyfair> adam8157: 速录不是有那种定制的输入法键盘么
<nyfair> 那种两手并击的
<adam8157> nyfair: 嗯 也都是机械键盘
<gfrog> adam8157: nyfair imtxc 土壕们
<gfrog> adam8157: 老外教育我说nay是莎士比亚时代的说法。
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 您还真是学究型人才
<adam8157> gfrog: yea
<imtxc> 啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 这又是哪个时代的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 一个时代
<imtxc> 我只有一个键盘啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我以为我看唐顿庄园就够古董的了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 您是不是准备研究下达芬奇时代人家都怎么说话的……
<adam8157> gfrog: 你美剧看得不够啊, yea和nay是参议院表决用得
 * nyfair 看美剧的都是异端，棒子剧王道
<imtxc> adam8157: 他们好像是听声音大小的?
<imtxc> 没看见他们数人
 * nyfair 其实从没看过三次元电视剧
<adam8157> 众议院貌似又是aye和nay, 不确定
<nyfair> 不过国内随便哪个视频网站，棒子剧播放数量都碾压美剧吧
<Router2> nyfair 美剧数量太多了，棒子剧也就火那几个
<nyfair> Router2: 你这说法太脱离现实了，火的美剧也就那几个
<nyfair> Router2: 国人看美剧，学外语的和装逼的就占大多数了，真的想看的人数和棒子剧没得比
<nyfair> Router2: 前年土豆没被优酷收购的时候我在给他们做用户推荐数据模型，我有第一手资料
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<Router2> nyfair 反正我是从来不看棒子剧，国内看美剧群体也不小了
<Router2> 我基本不在视频网站上看，自己下载了挂字幕看
<nyfair> Router2: 你这话一点营养都没有，14亿人口的国家随便找个奇葩的爱好，群体都少不了
<Router2> nyfair 平时接触的人，看美剧的比例不小了
<nyfair> Router2: 我还可以说你接触的人，谷人希的粉丝也不少，你的工作性质本身就筛了一片了。但这不影响总体的比例
<Router2> nyfair 我指的也不单是工作当中的
<nyfair> Router2: 大叔，有时间可以去看看妹子聊天。你会发现有时不看棒子剧是不可思议的事情，而美剧基本没人关心
<Router2> nyfair 那你的群体就涉及年龄段和性别问题了
<nyfair> Router2: 唉唉，我做咨询的，当然探讨总量，谁会纠结个体啊
 * adam8157 afk
<Router2> nyfair 从网上各种图片类的段子上也能看出来看美剧的群体已经不算少了
<nyfair> Router2: 14亿人口摆在那里
<Router2> nyfair 但美剧实在太多了，不可能哪个剧是大多数看美剧的人都看过
<nyfair> Router2: 你说得那个有个名词叫烂剧
<yunfan> 今天算是给公司尽力了
<yunfan> 好久没这么debug了
<Router2> nyfair 美剧要是烂，基本国内没人看了。有的播十多个季了，国内看的人也很小众，这个很正常
<nyfair> Router2: 十多季算个JB，看看隔壁樱桃小丸子，忍者乱太郎，还有上古传奇海螺小姐
<nyfair> Router2: 我说有的剧烂，你非要说美剧烂
<Router2> nyfair 那是动画好不
<nyfair> Router2: 动画怎么了，南方公园在看着你？
 * nyfair 表示南方公园看得人就很多
<felixonmars> 好蛋疼的thread.....
<Guest22873> xubuntu can't install
<Guest22873> help
<felixonmars> Guest22873: details
<nyfair> Guest22873: just try windows, you'll love it
<Guest22873> 1404 stop at xubuntu mtp-probe:bus: 1,device:5 was not an MTP device
<nyfair> linux desktop always suck
<yunfan> imtxc: 买生存品 店主送了把蝴蝶刀  设计真巧妙 国家禁止出售带锁定的 他们就把刀转折地方的铁条做得缺个口 刀一转上来 那个地方的铁条自动锁住
<nyfair> -no-acpi
<Router2> nyfair 不跟你争了，我也没法统计这个，快下班了
<Guest22873> ~
<imtxc> 不带锁定的不是管制的么
<imtxc> 表达错了
<imtxc> 不带锁定的是不管制的么
<felixonmars> Guest22873: that's not an error message at all
<yunfan> 是阿 但是他这个是名义上不带锁定 其实实现了锁定功能
<yunfan> 等我发个真相给你看看
<yunfan> imtxc: 微信发给你了 注意看左边
<imtxc> yunfan: 晚上回去了看,现在没带手机
<imtxc> 没带有微信的手机
<yunfan> imtxc: 挫 手机都不带 买了做啥
 * yunfan 难道是助撸机？
<cherrot> imtxc: 为毛filco的这么贵！为毛cherry没有80%款1
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个手机不行了, 电池不行, 信号不行
<imtxc> yunfan: 而且动不动就卡死
<imtxc> 带它做啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 我现在在住的地方那个手机一直连着电源用,跟台式机一样....
<gfrog> adam8157: 逮饭不？
<imtxc> cherrot: 凯酷啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 机械风暴啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 牌子靠谱么？
<yunfan> imtxc: 应该叫 USB配件 我有几个这样的配件
<imtxc> cherrot: 我旁边有俩凯酷, 摸了摸还是靠谱的
<imtxc> 哦,仨
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 13.04版本的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457100 各位坛友，大家好！ 最近在自己的本本上安装了Ubuntu 13.04 - 64 bits版本。现在出现一个问题：Ctrl+Alt+F1进入CLI，然后在CLI下按下述链接提供的方法关闭独立显卡， http://www.cnblogs.com/zhj5chengfeng/ar ... 52716.htm
<cherrot> imtxc: 我看了下貌似键盘彩色的  好不爽。。不过这个价格太有优势了
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/278045.htm   这个真心不错
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 松下为边远地区开发出易维护组装和移动的太阳能蓄电“小房子”_Panasonic 松下电器_cnBeta.COM
<imtxc> cherrot: 你可以买黑色或者白色的啊
<yunfan> 日本人终于也知道要节约成本了
<imtxc> cherrot: 有没有背光也是可以选择的
<yunfan> 不过这么大的房子 其实可以用燃料电池
<imtxc> yunfan: 事实上黑莓也有微信来着,我懒得输密码..
<cherrot> imtxc: 多谢 那就入了
<yunfan> imtxc: 原来你在用黑莓 额
<imtxc> cherrot: 凯酷得看仔细了,好多版本, 什么第一代第二代的, 有背光没背光的,PBT ABS 的
<cherrot> imtxc: OK
<imtxc> yunfan: 我是三星跟黑莓双修, 不过三星现在基本上不带出来了
<imtxc> yunfan: 但是有时候还是很不方便啊, 出门查公交, 用用手机转账之类的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 再生龙在台式机上备份了系统，恢复到笔记本上，光标一直闪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457101 再生龙在台式机上备份了系统，恢复到笔记本上，光标一直闪！！ 是不是GRUB的问题，用livecd或者什么方法命令可以修复呢！！ 还是方法有问题，请各位指点一下！！ 谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 there2008 — 2014-03-26 18:06
<yunfan> imtxc: 重新买个好了 或者找阿蛋捡一个
<imtxc> yunfan: 捡?
<wsm> hi
<^k^> wsm:点点点.  18:27 
<Betach_> haha
<Betach_> ^k^: hello
<^k^> Betach_:点点点.  19:12 
<Betach_> exit
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/LinuxApp/899161 openwrt都成产业了呢
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Apache服务器配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457103 这里有没有 解说 Apache服务器配置的贴子啊 我想在 在服务器上再 添加一个端口 在服务器上再 添加一个网站目录 在服务上绑定域名 这三件事 要怎么做到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liandchen — 2014-03-26 19:47
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Apache服务器配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457104 这里有没有 解说 Apache服务器配置的贴子啊 我想在 在服务器上再 添加一个端口 在服务器上再 添加一个网站目录 在服务上绑定域名 这三件事 要怎么做到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liandchen — 2014-03-26 19:49
<rockay> 大家好，俺是小白，请多指教
<happyaron> rockay: gfrog adam8157 这俩是大侠
<happyaron> rockay: freeflying 这是前辈
<happyaron> rockay: roylez 这是主席
<rockay> 谢谢
<happyaron> rockay: felixonmars 这是牛人
<gfrog> happyaron: 你有帽子
<gfrog> happyaron: 你有帽子
<happyaron> rockay: 这是jyf
<gfrog> happyaron: 你有帽子
<happyaron> gfrog: 我哪里有帽子了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 你有帽子
<happyaron> gfrog: 是你有帽子。
<gfrog> happyaron: 还不是你加的。你是这个channel的幕后黑手。
<happyaron> gfrog: freeflying 前辈在我怎么成黑手了。
 * happyaron giggles
<rockay> 俺想问一下，已经装好ubuntu了，现在格掉了windows分区，怎么重新吧home目录挂载一个独立分区？谢谢指教
<jiero> rockay:  happyaron 是草帽
<happyaron> rockay: jiero 是罗姐
<jiero> rockay: happyaron 的正式称谓是 哈皮
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮，我周围能用的linux银行只有建行了。。。晕，转移浦发的资金麻烦。
<rockay> 拜托
<happyaron> jiero: 我都用Windows上网银。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 建行可以查询
<jiero> happyaron: 单系统的比较惨？
<rockay> 俺想问一下，已经装好ubuntu了，现在格掉了windows分区，怎么重新吧home目录挂载一个独立分区？谢谢指教
<happyaron> rockay: 修改 /etc/fstab
<happyaron> 具体怎么修改，搜索一下试试看。
<jiero> rockay: 噢。你最好搜一下。
<rockay> 去试试先
<jiero> happyaron: 上个月，我在Ubuntu 12.04运行中把整个硬盘写零了。
<jiero> 感觉这是不成功的。。。
<rockay> 谢谢
<jiero> 完了，没记账，哪些钱是哪些。。。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • texlive 怎么自动换行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457105 系统：mint 15 + texlive 2013 + texmaker 输入一个文章，就是不自动换行。 === \documentclass[a4paper,11pt]{article} \usepackage[a4paper,left=2cm,top=3cm,centering]{geometry} %%%需要两个a4paper吗？ \usepackage{fontspec} \setmainfon
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。不知道为啥。
<happyaron> 没遇见过
<jiero> happyaron: 但是 hdparm -Tt 的测试结果速度确实上升了不少。
<happyaron> 哦
<jiero> happyaron: android 手机当平板为什么那么快就用光电量了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 我已经逃离Android了。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 收入了土豪银？
<happyaron> jiero: 金。。
<jiero> happyaron: 明智啊，android就是一坨。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 用着用着就忘了顺序，然后找不到自己在哪了。。。
<happyaron> 哈哈
<jiero> happyaron: 果然你也是土豪
<happyaron> jiero: 我土，不豪。
 * jiero 去年总共买东西都不到2000元。。。
<jiero> 除了食物。
<felixonmars> 前来参拜 aron 壕!
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<felixonmars> happyaron: 这才是牛人
<happyaron> felixonmars: 豪毛线，围观土还差不多。
<happyaron> lol
<felixonmars> happyaron: 等等, 土豪金?!
<happyaron> felixonmars: 咋了。。。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 果然那声壕不是白叫的.....
 * felixonmars 已瞎
<happyaron> felixonmars: ...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 瞎神马。。。
<felixonmars> 金光闪闪的, 太亮(
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> happyaron:  打哈哈金
<happyaron> jiero: 啥。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 没啥，今年我没发压岁钱
<roylez> jiero: 截图
<jiero> roylez: 截图什么？
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<roylez> jiero: 你去年的消费
<jiero> roylez: 噢。
<roylez> jiero: 你在悉尼的时候开车吗？
<happyaron> 貌似哪次得罪主席之后他就把我忽略鸟。
<jiero> roylez: 不开
<jiero> roylez: 火车党
<jiero> roylez: http://imagebin.org/301909
<jiero> roylez: 当然你可以开。
<jiero> roylez:  不是很贵，比国内便宜——只要你不去市区
<jiero> happyaron: 去年的消费啊啊啊。
<jiero> roylez: 噢，忘了下面，给别人充值手机 400元。
<jiero> adam8157:  噢。我看到腻了。 imagebin.org/301910
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。。。
<adam8157> 刚打球回来, 今天空气湿度大, 体力消耗的快很多
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。今天不是乌麦天降么
<adam8157> jiero: 是的, 室内羽毛球嘛
<jiero> adam8157: 湿度大体力消耗么
<adam8157> jiero: 湿度大 而且闷
<jiero> adam8157: 我终于买到自己的战衣了。
<adam8157> jiero: 啥样的
<jiero> adam8157: 天蓝色短衣短裤
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯啥？
<jiero> happyaron: 去年真的没花到 2000元，我都不可思议
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈的，不穿衣服，能跑的更久吧。
<adam8157> jiero: 你可以试试
<jiero> adam8157: 我就买了两件超轻的，配上我超轻的鞋子，力争负重低于400g。平时我都负重2千克运动
<adam8157> jiero: 我体重比你重, 负重的多多了
<jiero> adam8157: 比例啊比例
<jiero> adam8157: 你都是肌肉啊。。。我都是骨头
<adam8157> jiero: 我肥肉也不少
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧。你负重比我大。
<jiero> adam8157: 去，你是嘲笑我怎么也长不胖吧！
<adam8157> jiero: 我羡慕都来不及 还嘲笑?
<happyaron> gfrog: 我想考个证，推荐下
<happyaron> gfrog: 别太难太贵，逼格相对高点得。
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙求推荐
<Guest51366> 我想问一下ubuntu桌面版可以作为服务器吗
<mk3548208> 可以，server与desktop只是一些预设的参数不同
<jiero>   happyaron   你有多少证书了？
<happyaron> jiero: 一个没有呢。
<jiero> happyaron: google 不给证书？
<happyaron> jiero: 那个给了
<happyaron> jiero: 但是那个逼格不行啊
<happyaron> jiero: gfrog 这种CCIE多威风，是吧。
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。我无知，你对兔子喊 CCIE 兔子也只会钻洞
<happyaron> 额
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：键盘按键错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457106 键盘是讯拓gk33。 在windows下键盘按键均正常。 在ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS中： 右shift 右ctrl 右win 右alt 左alt 左ctrl 左shift 都是Shift_L keycode 都是50。 其他按键正常。 求助如何解决～～～～～ 谢谢～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> musterdou — 2014-03-26 22:07
<kves> 新 数据库管理 • SQLite format 3文件如何转成可读文本形式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457109 SQLite format 3文件如何转成可读文本形式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-03-26 22:32
<Pipi> 来聊天吧
<maplebeats_> 学C++快7年了，终于知道怎么定义一个类了
<piggybox> maplebeats_: ...
<maplebeats_> piggybox, 哈哈～～
<Feifei> hello
<^k^> Feifei:点点点.  23:49 
<kengbo> hehe
<wsm> 还有人么
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-27
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求助：mplayer缓存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457114 优酷视频解析后分成若干段 mplayer播放m3u时，每一段结束后必须按回车键才播放下一段 终端提示： Code: Cache not filling, consider increasing -cache and/or -cache-min! 请问怎样才可以流畅播放？ 系统是ubuntu13.10，分区只有/，使用
<^k^>  ─> swapfile 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-03-27 5:25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 残酷就是好 :       小明和邻居张大爷一起看赵本山的小品。看到热闹处,小明说:"酷！ "       张大爷觉得奇怪:"那是笑,不是哭！ "       小明说:"酷就是好！ "       张大爷说:"这孩子傻,哭怎么是好呢?那笑是什么?笑是坏吗?"       小明哭笑不得,发急
<^k^>  ─> 说:"酷是残酷的酷,就是好得不得了！ "       张大爷生气地说:"要是残酷就是好,那善良又是什么呢?" 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • fcitx的一个奇怪问题，到底怎么回事啊? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457116 我的fcitx是fcitx version: 4.2.8.1版本，搜狗拼音。每次输入a开头的词时，阿布扎比 和阿姆斯特丹 总是在最前面，并且要反应很长时间，风扇也会狂转一下。这是怎么回事啊？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 forwardcser — 2014-03-27 9:52
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.oschina.net/news/50119/jetson-tk1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ NVIDIA 发布全球首款移动超级计算机 Jetson TK1 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 请问Emacs如何避免重复加载文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457117 我在Emacs的配置目录中加入了一个auto-insert的配置文件，它的作用是在新建文件的时候自动插入模板文件的内容。 每次我修改了其它的配置文件之后，不想重启Emacs，就在.emacs中执行eval-buffer来重新加载配
<^k^>  ─> 置文件，这个时候auto-insert也会被重新加载一次，导致的后果是我在新建文件时，多插入了一份模板文件的内容，再eval-buffer会变成三份… …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50110/what-happens-to-older-developers
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 老程序员的下场 - 开源中国社区
<imtxc> onlylove: 这两天又喜欢上听收音机了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没你那么享受，我得考虑要cloak去
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 听个广播就算享受?我了个去
<onlylove> imtxc: 没别的意思，收音机很贵
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊? 手机啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果你觉得那个东西很便宜，证明你档次不够
<onlylove> imtxc: 就像玩表的一样，人都玩机械表，你也就玩玩电子表
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不是玩啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是喜欢听内容, 感觉比自己下载音乐听有趣
<imtxc> onlylove: 仅此而已啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你知道一个每天播放中国传统民乐的频道么，还都是锣鼓喧天的那种
<onlylove> imtxc: 算了，估计你也不知道，我还是老实点闭上嘴，不然真被查水表就不好了
<Sm4rkey> 全頻率的收音機  要兩千多吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道啊
<imtxc> Sm4rkey: 我了个去...
<onlylove> Sm4rkey: 主动的被动的
<onlylove> Sm4rkey: 主动的可能还要贵
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就听听网络广播而已, 让你们说这么严重
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个青檬音乐台不错唉
<Sm4rkey> 偶尔能听到一些古怪的频道  还有自己架设电台的
<gfrog> happyaron: ^
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<gfrog> happyaron: 弄套vmware的认证好了
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥，vcp？
<gfrog> onlylove: 大概是吧，我不懂
<onlylove> gfrog: vcap或者vcdp比较好吧……vmware的认证……唉……
<onlylove> gfrog: 我看过培训内容……都是vmware的东西，而且基本gui，没啥意思
<gfrog> onlylove: 人家是业界翘楚，你会点gui也能混饭吃
<onlylove> gfrog: 国外也许是，国内我真不看好
<gfrog> onlylove: 国内啥新科技都完蛋
<gfrog> onlylove: 不管你是不是只点点GUI
<imtxc> Sm4rkey: 不至于那么高端
<imtxc> onlylove: 每个频道的交通音乐广播不错嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: fm975
<imtxc> onlylove: 那是哪个?
<onlylove> imtxc: 以前听的，后来忘了，如果没记错，应该是北京的交通音乐台
<imtxc> fm
<imtxc> 是在不同的地方都不一样吧
<onlylove> fm因为音质好，但是本身的问题导致fm区域性小
<onlylove> imtxc: 调频的都是本地频道
<imtxc> onlylove: 我用mms听
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0327/104230_Gt3s_31384.gif
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ image/gif
<imtxc> onlylove: 还没要到cloak么
<onlylove> imtxc: 要毛，没注册怎么要
<onlylove> MD，又要总结工作
<onlylove> 总结毛线，这破服务器就这速度，没结果
<onlylove> 要结论，给我加服务器
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<felixonmars> 有谁熟悉 nvidia 334 驱动或者 udev 的么... 有问题请教
<felixonmars> 我想知道, 如果一个 character 设备没有创建设备节点 (而我现在需要它创建), 正确的解决方案是什么呢
<felixonmars> 本来 nvidia 论坛上和 funtoo 的 bug tracker 上都建议用 udev 规则, 但是我找到的 udev 规则教程 http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html 上面说, 如果你的设备根本没有创建设备节点, 用 udev 规则不是个好主意
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ Writing udev rules
<felixonmars> 具体的问题: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/39203
<^k^> ⇪ t: FS#39203 : [nvidia] CUDA (and OpenCL) not working with nvidia 334.21; works with 331.38
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 现有系统更新后突然发现 附加驱动 里找不到 ati的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457118 原来很苦恼，于是在网络上下载了 amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run 安装后，又发现 附加驱动里 又有了 图形驱动。 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 w15tp — 2014-03-27 11
<^k^>  ─> :41
<onlylove> 找nvidia去，或者你自己创建一个device
<Sm4rkey> Linux 显卡驱动太虐了
<Sm4rkey> 只好禁用N卡 用集成了
<onlylove> 如果你对创建device有兴趣，可以研究下linux驱动怎么写
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ibus五笔输入法选词候选框显示无法设置成水平，有什么办法吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457119 在ibus－setup里已经设置成水平排列了，可是不起作用，照样是垂直的。无法怎么设置都是垂直的。上Google查了，一点结果都没有。请问高手们有什么招？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 zywork — 2014-03-27 12:06
<felixonmars> 现在是用 udev 规则 workaround 的
<felixonmars> /proc/devices 里有那个 device 的
<felixonmars> 但是那个 device 没创建 node 在 /dev/ 里
<huntxu> felixonmars: arch TU壕
<felixonmars> huntxu: =.=... 壕您好
<felixonmars> udev 普通的用法是改名, 但是本来就没创建的就比较疼了....
<onlylove> nokia 525 800块……
<sennn> 還是LTS版本穩定
<Complex> anybody here
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦,你的这个nick有人用了对吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 没人用，有人用的话会被自动改名
<imtxc> onlylove: 只是被人注册了?
<myfract> 这个还要注册 ？
<onlylove> imtxc: 看来你真不明白，只要注册了的，你不identify，就会一段时间后自动改名
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc> onlylove: 我自动 identify 的
<myfract> 求教，我的empathy的通知栏在底部的隐藏面板上，怎么弄上来啊，我是gnome3.10
<sennn> 你好
<myfract> 你好
<sennn> 請問有懂java的嗎
<eexp> 无聊了。来看看你们
<sennn> 很好
<imtxc> onlylove: fm974 这会儿放了几首羽管键琴的音乐
<eexp> imtxc: 请客吃饭不
<onlylove> eexp: 听说神在帝都？今天天气不妙啊
<onlylove> eexp: 昨天还很好呢
<eexp> 没在那，在廊坊
<eexp> 帝都没人安排住的
<yunfan> onlylove: 除了注册 还要设置禁止别人使用 才会强制要求identify把
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，
<eexp> 疼疼本来答应带女学生来接待的，今天变卦了
<maplebeats> eexp: 哇
<maplebeats> eexp: 我也要去！！
<eexp> 你隔的远了吧
<onlylove> eexp: 他可以让cherrot代劳
<adam8157> happyaron: 诗人你好
<adam8157> eexp: 乖
<adam8157> gfrog: momo
<eexp> 晕
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕大大乃粗线了。
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神你又来大帝都了？
<eexp> 吉娃娃你晚上请客不
<gfrog> eexp: 要买口罩不？
<adam8157> eexp: 今天帝都空气很浓稠
<gfrog> eexp: 晚上开会……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 信号问题 : 早上接了个联通打来的电话。 对方询问联通信号的情况,让给打个分,1到10分,10分是信号最强。 联通3G信号不好大家都懂的,一向老好人,就说打10分吧。 对方:几分?喊:10分！对方:几分?吼:10！ 对方:信号不太好,您再说一遍?
<eexp> 不是吧，吓我?
<gfrog> adam8157: 都tmd成一锅汤了，看着像下雨的架势
<adam8157> gfrog: you wish
<gfrog> eexp: 说真的，400多
<gfrog> adam8157: 外头真是湿湿的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道谁碰到帝都的G点了不成？
<adam8157> eexp: 这两天不用抽烟了, 帝都免费提供
<eexp> gfrog: 你晚上也和女学生开会?
<eexp> 额。廊坊这边还不严重
<gfrog> eexp: 我又不是疼叫兽
<adam8157> eexp: 真心的糟糕到顶
<eexp> 疼疼说带我去学校，随便点呢。。。真叫兽啊
<gfrog> eexp: 疼教授对乃真好
<eexp> adam8157: 额。下午休息算了
<adam8157> eexp: 随便点什么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 点教学楼呗，然后ee进去跟 疼教授搅基
<eexp> gfrog: 告诉蛋蛋，点什么。
<eexp> 额，这破吉娃娃
<adam8157> 教室.avi
<Complex> haha
<eexp> 你们都是同志。。
<Complex> what's going on?
<imtxc> eexp: 啊? 在哪呢
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi 安装好ubuntu 12.04后无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457120 明明是用那个用户名和密码设好的，可就是无法进入 说用shift进入grub可以重置，可无法进入grub 本来就不认识ubunt 皆因xp要到期了 现在越搞越乱了 问：wubi安装如何进入root？root不是没密码的吗？默认
<^k^>  ─> 是多少？谢谢各位了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hoson202 — 2014-03-27 13:38
<eexp> imtxc: 你来饼都？
<imtxc> eexp: 帝都今天都看不见人了
<adam8157> gfrog: 想买个蓝牙耳麦
<Complex> sudo -i    (keyi lingshi shiyong root)
<gfrog> adam8157: 顶
<imtxc> adam8157: 来来来,我推荐的那个耳机
<Complex> terminal li shu ru
<alvin_rxg> Complex: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *}2dDF*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<adam8157> 我要便宜的....
<imtxc> lol
<eexp> 发图看看 imtxc
<adam8157> 讨厌一堆线所以讨厌台式机
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> why 蓝牙
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<adam8157> 讨厌耳机线
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> 买2.4g无线耳机啊 adam8157
<palomino|working> 蓝牙的还得连接多麻烦
<palomino|working> 而且a2dp还是有损的
<adam8157> palomino|working: 还得占个usb口
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> eexp: http://item.jd.com/986783.html 价格有的商量啊 cc adam8157
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【艾利和iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备】艾利和（Iriver） iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备 可记录心率 耗氧 速度距离 GPS路线等及通话音乐播放 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:1499.00
<imtxc> 哦,这货没mic
<adam8157> imtxc: 滚 太贵了
<imtxc> adam8157: 这耳机是那哥们白捡的,所以价格有商量的
<adam8157> imtxc: 白捡的?
<eexp> 1499 想死呢
<imtxc> 他就花了百通转运费而已
<adam8157> imtxc: 为啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 你发的那个小刀的图我看了, 没看到重点啊,你说的那个巧妙设计你没拍到?
<Complex> i can't input the chinese characters
<imtxc> adam8157: 不过蓝牙充电的时候照样很讨厌
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正我选了个有线的耳机
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后报销掉了。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:49 
<imtxc> 刚掉线了? 发的耳机的链接 eexp 收到没有
<eexp> 看了。你把imadper带沟里了
<eexp> 被
<imtxc> eexp: 怎么了
<imtxc> eexp: 这耳机价格便宜啊
<imtxc> eexp: 有特价
<eexp> 。。。。
<imtxc> 有 bug 价的哦
<eexp> 没低音的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 帽帽的家伙们怎么不来这个channel了呢？ 啧啧
<eexp> 又不漂亮
<imtxc> 这个耳机貌似一堆乱七八糟功能, gps ,心率啥的
<adam8157> gfrog: 有好几个啊, a啊g啊都在
<gfrog> adam8157: 不跳出来说话了
<eexp> 要那些功能干嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 不像以前，基本是一堆帽帽的在各种吐槽，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为那时候我们俩是帽帽的
<adam8157> gfrog: imtxc http://item.jd.com/744983.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【罗技UE3100】罗技（Logitech） UE3100 无线蓝牙头戴式耳机+麦克风 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:129.00
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<yunfan> imtxc: 是你观察不仔细
<gfrog> adam8157: 这玩意，音质可想而知
<bluek> 我又来啦
<bluek> 由于我在安装的时候忘记设置mirrorlist了，现在安装的时候有的时候会出现error，可能是网络不好。然后又继续下载。我想问的是：影响安装吗？
<bluek> 因为现在下载地址是us哈哈，不是163
<adam8157> yunfan: 风雷保价的时候要求开箱拍照了 http://imagebin.org/302050  http://imagebin.org/302051
<bluek> 不好意思，进错房间了
<imtxc> 好高端的样子  yunfan
<yunfan> adam8157: 然后呢？
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Bryan Adams - Let's Make A Night To Remember
 * imtxc #nowplaying FM97.4
<adam8157> yunfan: 没然后, 到我这儿之后会问你要你的地址
<imtxc> yunfan: 后天我也跟你要你的地址
<imtxc> 这个天气好转不了啊, 我周日还要玩相机去呢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu10.10 单用户模式 usb 键盘无法识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457122 想修改一下ubuntu的密码，遂进入单用户模式操作，结果单用户模式发现键盘无法启动，please help!!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eastsea — 2014-03-27 14:00
<onlylove> 擦，昨天给她数据了，自己不记得了，然后今天又TM找我要
<onlylove> 疯子
<yunfan> 好再说吧  这两天我都在搞python  搞得冒火
<adam8157> imtxc: 土壕的日常
<imtxc> adam8157: lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 忙完了?
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯, maintainer这几天没露面
<imtxc> 几天... 赞
<imtxc> ee 咋跑了
<gfrog> imtxc: 出城
<gfrog> imtxc: 去天津
<gfrog> imtxc: 去上海
<gfrog> imtxc: 高铁一天能往返的都可以去
<onlylove> yunfan: py怎么让你冒火了
<yunfan> logging模块 主要是这个
<imtxc> gfrog: 对哦, 周天可以去饼都看看
<imtxc> 不过饼都跟帝都空气差不多吧?
<gfrog> imtxc: 去塘沽，能好点
<gfrog> imtxc: 直接高铁到塘沽，然后找个公交奔海边
<imtxc> 我研究下路线, 只有一天不知道够不够
<imtxc> 高铁一个小时就能到塘沽啊, 这么快
<gfrog> imtxc: 我走过，足够了，我还坐在滨海公园那望了半天天儿。
<imtxc> gfrog: 赞
<gfrog> imtxc: 那次去看航母来着，结果没想到门票那么贵，擦
<imtxc> gfrog: 看到木有?多少钱啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 160,必须进去了，不然岂不是白跑了
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> gfrog: 那不给拍照吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 不要拍的太多
<gfrog> imtxc: 都改博物馆了，为毛不让拍
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 颐和园里面那破馆子都不给拍
 * gfrog 啊，话说去基辅号的游记木有写哎
<iIlL10Oo> 颐和园里不能拍照？
 * gfrog 再翻blog，原来年初给自己定了那么多计划啊，我擦
 * gfrog 顿时压力山大。
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 有个啥馆里面不给拍
<yunfan> 草  终于解决了
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 我忘了名字了, 一妹子住里面装格格
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc, 抢妹子去
<imtxc> 抢格格? 我做死么
<adam8157> gfrog: 都有啥计划
<gfrog> adam8157: 很多
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还真闲的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • GNOME 3.12 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457128 经过六个月的工作，GNOME 3.12 已于2014年3月26日发布，带来多项更新。包括： 1. gnome-software添加程序截图，评分，管理第三方源(?)等功能 2. 视频软件videos（前身是totem）支持订阅在线视频，有内置频道也可添加自己的频道
<^k^>  ─> ，同时包括一个悬停式的控制栏。 3. gedit编辑器的大幅更新，界面更加紧凑，和其它gnome程序风格保持一致。 4. 多个细节更新，包括在系 …
<imtxc> onlylove: 听广播不耽误码字
<onlylove> imtxc: 我是说你跑塘沽
<imtxc> onlylove: 周天去
<onlylove> imtxc: 周末睡觉好时间
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者去玉渊坛
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个样子，你周末去玉渊潭？
<onlylove> imtxc: 看看明天咋样吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 据说天气能好
<onlylove> imtxc: 明天阴天
<imtxc> 明天周五啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • thinkpade430c ubuntu 12.04 鼠标停不稳 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457130 如题。 也不知道为什么，我的鼠标总是停不稳，稍微移动的快点，停下来时就会移动位置，很不方便。 但是thinkpad官网下又没看到linux的驱动。 有没啥好办法呢，小伙伴？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinxin1
<^k^>  ─> 9871118 — 2014-03-27 14:59
<onlylove> imtxc: http://spotlight.accuweather.com/dyndoc/goto/spotlight/adc_qxa3525/forecastfox.gif|www.accuweather.com/en-us/CN/11/Qianmen%20Subdistrict/Forecast.aspx?partner=forecastfox&cityId=57468
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ image/gif
<onlylove> imtxc: 看样周末天气不错，不过下周一貌似又是阴天
<onlylove> 高温23度……
<onlylove> 这啥……
<yunfan> imtxc: 记得给我去参加活动拿板子
<imtxc> yunfan: 那是周六嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 今早上给你那个多好
<onlylove> 记得原来在知春路上班，去承德还是保定，遇到过一个妹子不错……可惜只是擦肩而过
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个？
<onlylove> yunfan: nv那个迷你的超算
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.oschina.net/news/50119/jetson-tk1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ NVIDIA 发布全球首款移动超级计算机 Jetson TK1 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 没有中键粘贴，真别扭
<yunfan> onlylove: nv的坑爹货 我家里还有一个呢 东芝的智能本 tegra芯片的
<yunfan> 还装了个ubuntu
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个和那个不一样的
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个只有一个板，而且貌似不便宜……
<imtxc> onlylove: 知春路盈都下面的那个小豆面馆里面早餐包子真不错啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个还不如那个 parallel超级计算机
<imtxc> onlylove: 到现在我还念念不忘
<onlylove> imtxc: 我原来在盈都上班，不过……我貌似都在厦门大厦那边的包子摊买……
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个太渣
<adam8157> 03-27-2014 15:00; PM2.5; 90.0  起风了?
<onlylove> imtxc: 小豆贵啊……
<nyfair> 我被fedoratoy ban了，你们有其他新闻站推荐么
<onlylove> nyfair: wsj
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个小笼包是真好吃
<onlylove> imtxc: 吃不起
<imtxc> onlylove: 5块...
<onlylove> nyfair: newyorktime
<onlylove> imtxc: 老实说，小豆的东西贵，所以没吃过是真的
<nyfair> onlylove: 美分网站不看
<onlylove> nyfair: 淫民网
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 我这里对面的店铺 中午去吃蛋炒饭 多加一个蛋  两块卤豆腐 8快
<onlylove> nyfair: 光明日报
<imtxc> yunfan: ! 好贵!
<imtxc> 一个蛋俩豆腐8块?
<yunfan> 自从去了北方 就没吃过正宗味道的卤豆腐 nnd 都是淡的拿出来忽悠人
<yunfan> imtxc: 一碗蛋炒饭 大佬
<imtxc> 哦,说的是总价?
<onlylove> nyfair: 你还是去看朝日新闻吧……
<yunfan> 真是语死早
<yunfan> nyfair: 你退下频道让我看看你那个quit msg
<imtxc> yunfan: 让你不加标点, 我知道你是 . 还是 ,
<yunfan> imtxc: 让你不好好读书
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实吧，你理解有误，就和那个恒定光圈一样
<imtxc> 我这里对面的店铺, 中午去吃蛋炒饭, 多加一个蛋、 两块卤豆腐， 8快 这样不就好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你想下北京的物价，然后再考虑下他的地理位置
<felixonmars> !give nyfair SASL
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 他的quit msg 是 爱草不草 不草滚蛋 有许多人还想草呢
<felixonmars> 啊, 这里没有机器人...
<onlylove> felixonmars: sasl是咩
<felixonmars> nyfair: http://freenode.net/sasl/ FYI
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ Connecting with SASL
<felixonmars> 登陆进来的时候, 暴露 IP, 然后 Change Host 然后再进来, 戴上 unaffiliated 帽子, 这样是明显的没用 SASL 暴露 IP 的情况...
<yunfan> sexy american SLave?
<onlylove> yunfan: 没，nyfair又暴露ip了
<yunfan> 恩  那我退出去 你看看我有没有
<onlylove> 这货出去不回来了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没
<felixonmars> yunfan: 嗯, 你没暴露 IP
<onlylove> yunfan: 你关心nyfair的quit msg做啥，我记得还有you can you up  no can no bb
<yunfan> 我的客户端连接后先等个10s再auto connect
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得某天你说他的改了 我忘记叫啥了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看，她又改了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的quit msg是啥
<onlylove> yunfan: <-- yunfan (~root@unaffiliated/yunfan) 已退出 (Quit: already be with hell)
<onlylove> yunfan: client可以定义的
<yunfan> 很好 我就是看是我的quit还是part msg
<felixonmars> nyfair: 嗯, 没问题了
<felixonmars> fracting: myfrac* 是不是您的分身呀
<felixonmars> 准确来说是 myfract[0-9]
<fracting> 112.86.47.23 这个ip是江苏南京的
<fracting> 可能我是myfract1的分身吧～
<felixonmars> (就像 Eclipse 和 MyEclipse 的关系
<adam8157> fracting: 骚年 你在南京?
<yunfan> 呵呵 定位未必准
<myfract1> 我想要myfract的
<yunfan> 帝都的二级isp经常给你出口用天津呢
<myfract1> 是苏州的，怎么了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我用的是河北的出口
<felixonmars> 江苏省苏州市 联通
<Betach> d
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以说么
<felixonmars> 主要是让我怀念起了当年 DOS 的文件名啊, 你看如果一个文件叫 fracting, 给它加上 my 前缀的后果就是 myfrac~1
<onlylove> 8.3……
<onlylove> 怎么没人怀念basic变量只能2个字符长度的时候
<^k^> 新 Deepin • LinuxDeepin微信资讯，求关注 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457132 本人申请了一个微信公众订阅账号，为平时很少电脑上网的朋友提供一个及时了解LinuxDeepin资讯的平台。现在你只要关注该账号，随时回复包含“ 新闻 ”的字眼，即可获悉LinuxDeepin最新动态。 LinuxDeepin系统资讯来
<^k^>  ─> 源于官方网站、官方微博、官方贴吧以及各种小道消息，同时也欢迎官方及非官方朋友提供LinuxDeepin最新线索，来信请投递到 287740928#qq.co …
<myfract1> felixonmars: 我原本是用的empathy,然后老崩溃，就换了pidgin，没想到原来的那个不让注册 了
<felixonmars> myfract1: 原来注册过的吗?
<myfract1> 没有
<myfract1> felixonmars: 没有注册过，我这是第一次用这东西
<onlylove> myfract1: 那为啥不让注册
<felixonmars> myfract1: 好吧, 那估计是给别人注册了...
<onlylove> myfract1: 过一段时间没人用会自己过期的
<yunfan> 重名也很正常 型号开发eva那个人没来这里注册 要不然我的名字不也不能用了？
<myfract1> 它说有人用了，我只不过转移了个软件而已
<onlylove> myfract1: 现在再试试
<onlylove> myfract1: 或者whois下看看
<nyfair> 你们用irc不嫌麻烦啊
<nyfair> 干嘛不用qq
<felixonmars> 那个 ID 登陆在同一个 IP 上...
<cherrot> imtxc: CtrlP的表现很奇怪，文件索引不全
<felixonmars> myfract1: 你是不是没有完全退出 telepathy?
<imtxc> cherrot: 貌似有时候确实有这现象
<felixonmars> empathy 这个工具不是退出 empathy 就会退出帐号的
<felixonmars> telepathy 各种服务还会在后面跑着的
<myfract1> 还是不能成功注册
<myfract1> 是吗
<myfract1> 我试试
<cherrot> imtxc: 尤其出现在不同svn分支的同名文件  真闹心
<felixonmars> 你试试打开 empathy, 把 IRC 帐号删掉
<felixonmars> 然后再来 pidgin 这边试
<imtxc> cherrot: 有个 LeaderF 你试试
<yunfan> 淘宝出了个众筹分站
<imtxc> c
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个插件的作者满世界宣传丫的插件强过 ctrlp
<cherrot> imtxc: lol 尝试一下~
<nyfair> imtxc: 什么玩意？
<nyfair> imtxc: pidgin的插件？
<imtxc> nyfair: vim 的
<myfract> 成功了:-D我把那边的删了
<imtxc> cherrot: 大目录里面索引都很慢
<nyfair> imtxc: vim这种丧心病狂的东西，不用许多年
<cherrot> imtxc: 不是慢 是索引不到
<yunfan> imtxc: 至今不知道用来有毛用
<felixonmars> myfract: :) 恭喜
<imtxc> yunfan: 文件跳转用啊
<myfract> 同喜，同喜
<yunfan> 也许可以写个X那种模式的编辑器
<yunfan> imtxc: how?
<imtxc> yunfan: ctrlp 么？ 按 ctrl + p 啊
 * adam8157 maintainer哪里去了啊混蛋!
<onlylove> nyfair: 来个不丧心病狂的
<imtxc> adam8157: 给你放假你还不开心
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不是用emacs的？
<nyfair> onlylove: emeditor
<nyfair> onlylove: sublime text
<imtxc> yunfan: 我以前用啊
<yunfan> emacs好像也有单进程问题吧
<nyfair> onlylove: microsoft word
<imtxc> yunfan: 对
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我还没拿到发票, 催过了...
<yunfan> 希望有个现代的编辑器 像emacs那样多模式 但是默认用vim按键
<onlylove> nyfair: emeditor要钱，至于word，算了吧
<zenNamaste> yunfan: evil?
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 那个根本不行
<imtxc> yunfan: 哪里不行了
<yunfan> 我试过 他根本不是解析命令的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 早
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 早.
<nyfair> onlylove: word怎么了
<yunfan> 比如 wq 他是把这个组合作为一个switch分支来执行的
<yunfan> 实际上应该实现个类似vim那种逐个读入命令的模式才对
<nyfair> onlylove: word excel ppt是减少上班时间最有用的东西了，vim只能让你继续加班
<onlylove> nyfair: word有语法高亮否？
<imtxc> yunfan: :wq 完全没问题啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我大量时间被excel浪费了
<nyfair> onlylove: 你写文章要语法高亮？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不写文章
<yunfan> nyfair: 为毛不要？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不写代码
<nyfair> yunfan: 为毛要
<yunfan> 语法高亮又不是只有代码才高亮
<yunfan> 你写markdown不也要么？
<nyfair> markdown干嘛不丢给下面写
<yunfan> 下面写不了
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个 ctrlp 最蛋疼的问题就是跳不到其它的目录里面去
<nyfair> 你vim能插入图片否？
<nyfair> 能插入表格否？
<yunfan> emacs大概可以插入图
<yunfan> 表格没问题
<yunfan> 可以用rst写
<nyfair> 你别告诉我wiki语法插入的
<yunfan> rst的
<onlylove> 图片表格不都是tex的么
<yunfan> wiki语法不太好
<nyfair> tex早就该死了
<nyfair> 反人类的东西
<nyfair> emacs都比vim好用
<onlylove> nyfair: 让word的排版和丑得要死的公式去死吧
<nyfair> 于是更丑陋的openoffice诞生了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我一点没觉得ms office比openoffice好用
<nyfair> 就如你一点都没觉得天朝看棒子剧的人数碾压美剧的一样
<cherrot> imtxc: 什么意思？跳到其他目录？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我既不看棒子剧也不看美剧，所以我不关心那些人
<nyfair> 你既不用ms office也不用openoffice，所以你只是为了黑而黑
<imtxc> cherrot: 就是 dira 和 dirb 同级， 我在编辑 dira 目录里面的文件的时候， 跳不到 dirb 里面的文件去
<imtxc> cherrot: 我是在这俩目录的上一级打开 ctrlp 然后打开文件的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我用msoffice
<onlylove> nyfair: 没必要为了黑而黑
<Sm4rkey> linux  desktop 太不争气  是事实
<cherrot> imtxc: 我的可以  比如的cwd在某个svn/trunk下，他会索引到svn/branch下面的文件 只不过不全而已
<cherrot> imtxc: 虽然我也觉得很神奇
<yunfan> 我没什么感觉 我用着linux desktop挺好的
<yunfan> 反而在win上有种束手束脚的感觉
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为你不用qq，不玩网游不用…………………………
<cherrot> imtxc: 但坑爹的是，我再svn/branch下面用的时候 索引到的还是trunk下面的文件 刷新了都没用
<yunfan> 当然 如果你要重温经典游戏 这个需要回去
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯 一定是我的打开方式不对。。
<yunfan> 还有就是看一些盗版电影需要回去用p2p工具
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在一天不扫描病毒我就不放心我的windows
<imtxc> cherrot: ...
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不装qq，全部webqq，也不玩网游，很明显还是win8好
<yunfan> 但是我一不玩经典游戏  二基本都用在线的flash视频网站看电影 所以没觉得有啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 我工作就要天天跟同事用qq交流 现在就是挂着webqq
<onlylove> nyfair: 表示不知道win8好在哪里
<onlylove> nyfair: 身边有winxp win7 win8 linux osx，一样用
<nyfair> 我也全有，最后选了win8
<onlylove> nyfair: 反倒是win8没了开始按钮略别扭
<imtxc> webqq 太拼人品
<imtxc> 我搞不定
<gfrog> adam8157: 英音确实好听啊。
<nyfair> win8要开始按钮干嘛，win键是干嘛用的
<adam8157> gfrog: 确实!
<gfrog> adam8157: 老板娘的英音真赞，一听就是高大上。
<nyfair> adam8157: 老板娘不是南非人？
<yunfan> beanstalkd用prime数来做hash size
<yunfan> 感觉不如用fibonacci
<adam8157> nyfair: 我老板也是英国人啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 那之前的windows为啥要开始？winxp的时代，没有哪个pc么有win键了吧？
<nyfair> adam8157: 不是南非人么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 好像现在不是了
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以你落伍了呗
<nyfair> adam8157: 放弃国籍了？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你又换老板了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是，linux和mac一样没有开始，一样用啊
<yunfan> 是换老板娘了
<yunfan> 真不开悟
<adam8157> http://youtu.be/n77cwRJUrLg  挺漂亮 声音也好听
<^k^> ⇪ t: YouTube - Introducing GNOME 3.12
<nyfair> adam8157: 这是新老板娘？
<adam8157> nyfair: gnome 3.12
<cherrot> imtxc: leaderF仅限当前目录么。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: g婊网站不看
<onlylove> nyfair: 不习惯仅仅是因为它没有了而已，并不是他有多大作用
<adam8157> ...
<nyfair> onlylove: 于是你很习惯从xp迁移到linux/mac，却不习惯少个开始？
<onlylove> nyfair: 是的
<nyfair> onlylove: awesome
<nyfair> adam8157: 要发就发你老板娘在4tube的，youtube逼格太低
<gfrog> adam8157: 英音主要是清辅音更多？ 美音把这些多余的音都去掉了，所以感觉硬梆梆？
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 英音不才是硬邦邦么
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ibus输入英文时如何默认半角,我觉得没有人会用全角英文！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457133 用极点输入法，用shift切换的英文输入时，总是默认全角，导致打出的英文是这样的：ａｂｃｄｅｆｇ。正常的是这样的:abcdefg。 我测试了一下中文状态下全角半角都可
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> palomino|working: /win 5
<nyfair> 我就绝的清浊分得很清楚，玩少女卷轴的时候很明显
<gfrog> palomino|working: 额，又打错了……
<palomino|working> ...
<iIlL10Oo> KDE有开始
<onlylove> nyfair: 和你讲，你要理解，mac和linux就算没有win按键，鼠标也能把菜单点出来，但是windows没有win按钮，鼠标就点不出来
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> windows不是有个菜单键么
<onlylove> palomino|working: win8
<palomino|working> 噢。。没用过
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你用鼠标点给我看！
<palomino|working> 我是说键盘上
<palomino|working> 右边的win键旁边有个菜单键
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你用鼠标点给我看
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我说的不是那个
<nyfair> onlylove: 囧，你是真不熟悉win还是假不熟悉
<adam8157> 0_0
<gfrog> onlylove: 神马是菜单？
<gfrog> onlylove: 神马是win按钮？
 * gfrog 擦，脱离时代太久了，不会用windows啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我桌面上没有任何快捷方式，空的，我要开游戏，难道还要win +e 打开管理器去翻？
<nyfair> onlylove: 更何况口口声声说喜欢vim的不是更应该用键盘而不是鼠标么
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没说喜欢vim
<onlylove> nyfair: 你说我口口声声说喜欢vim，他妈的上证据
<onlylove> nyfair: 别他妈的转移话题
<nyfair> win8登录默认不进桌面，进那个app界面，鼠标点点就ok了
<nyfair> onlylove: 不喜欢还给vim辩护？
 * adam8157 请谨记"谈笑风生"
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个app界面能同时查看多个程序么
<cherrot> imtxc: 还改写了我的 autochdir 这插件真烦人
<imtxc> ...
<nyfair> 怪事了，ios和linux的不是常用的不也要进一步搜索
<nyfair> 你找不到就敲个首字母呗
<onlylove> nyfair: 告诉你，神烦王垠那样说这不好那不好却没做像样东西的人
<nyfair> onlylove: 你现在不就在向他学习
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没向他学习，我的常用程序都在开始菜单，点一下开始再点一下就可以启动
<nyfair> 我也是，你想说服我啥？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我是觉得vim什么的不够好用，我没在博客上大放厥词说这个不好那个不好
<adam8157> gfrog: rh网路又出岔了
<onlylove> nyfair: 不指望说服你，活该被linuxtoy封号
<gfrog> adam8157: 喜闻乐见
 * adam8157 请谨记"谈笑风生"啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 我封号不是因为说什么不好用，而是讲了点fedoratoy的段子
<yunfan> 闷声大发财
 * black_angel haha
<yunfan> 你看这频道里 我们这些聒噪的都是穷鬼
<onlylove> nyfair: 你试试在linux论坛说windows如何好，或者去windows论坛吹linux如何牛，看看人怎么处理你
<cherrot> imtxc: 改了一下 leaderF 的映射  :leaderF $PWD 就行了  :D
<onlylove> nyfair: no do no die
<nyfair> onlylove: 不泡论坛，不谢。你看c记的论坛几年了我才多少贴
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似比我多的样子
<nyfair> onlylove: 你这例子没意义，不如说去魅族的论坛说小米好
<gfrog> adam8157: 老板来了
<onlylove> nyfair: 同一个意思，你去给人砸场子，怎么，人还得欢迎你砸？
<adam8157> gfrog: 于是赶紧叫醒了在睡觉的同事
<nyfair> onlylove: 那这里是vim频道么
<onlylove> nyfair: 这里什么频道都不是，你讨论windows问题也有人给你解答
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以你反对我啥？
<onlylove> nyfair: 反对你win8好用
<onlylove> 有做安卓开发的不，貌似vmware招人
<nyfair> onlylove: 真麻烦，就纠结这个？win8游戏又多又好玩，不服不要回
<felixonmars> 我好像... 看到了两个红帽的...
<Guest75087> 各位大牛在linux下做过的最牛的一件事情是什么的
<waka_waka> I heard that all irc user talk in English........
<imtxc> felixonmars: 这个频道的op都是红帽跟18m的了。。。
<gfrog> felixonmars: 他们网络渣渣，露馅了。哈哈
<felixonmars> waka_waka: not true
<gfrog> imtxc: 口胡，你没见 happyaron ，没见 freeflying ？
<felixonmars> 问题是, 这里是三 U 的阵地啊!
<imtxc> gfrog: freeflying 不是18m玩家了么
<nyfair> felixonmars: 还有哪2U?
<felixonmars> UbUntU
<nyfair> felixonmars: 哦，谢指教
<adam8157> felixonmars: 这里以前红帽的人更多
<happyaron> imtxc: 毛线
<happyaron> adam8157: 他们说的是op数量吧。
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似lol不兼容win8的样子？我啥都不知道……
<adam8157> happyaron: 文青你好
<nyfair> adam8157: 现在也是前红帽人士多吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 企鹅去年年中的时候就兼容了，你这是多老的消息
<happyaron> adam8157: 咋了我。。。
<Guest75087> 红帽什么时候破产
<onlylove> nyfair: 滚，我家小伙伴今年才装的8，卡的一B
<happyaron> Guest75087: 貌似短时间内没戏
<felixonmars> 红帽破产了 systemd 怎么办...
<Guest75087> happyaron, 红旗破了
<nyfair> onlylove: win8至少比win7流畅，ubuntu6.06欢迎你家小伙伴
<happyaron> Guest75087: 它俩完全不是一回事好不好
<felixonmars> 233, 都是红的
<onlylove> nyfair: 表示win8 win7没感觉
<happyaron> Guest75087: 红旗那是被人作死了
<felixonmars> 还有红领巾, 红色高棉
<waka_waka> 这里的人都是用ubuntu的吗？不要笑，我是小白。
<Guest75087> 我用XP
<nyfair> waka_waka: 我建议你统计下
<felixonmars> waka_waka: 不见得能过半...吧
<nyfair> waka_waka: 我猜大概只有3成
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要说比xp流畅这个是真的，xp用不了4g内存lol
<waka_waka> 我用的kubuntu
<Veritas048> =0=
<felixonmars> 其实, 天国的 XP 还是有 64 位版本的
<Veritas048> 大家好。。。弱弱问一个问题。。。
<onlylove> felixonmars: 你想体验下？
<felixonmars> 玩过的
<onlylove> felixonmars: 我反正体验过，超爽…………………………
<onlylove> felixonmars: 然后没有然后了
<Veritas048> 大家知道逆向工程师的聚集地在哪么。。。比如irc qq gtalk神马的。。。
<Veritas048> 打搅了。。
<waka_waka> 据说，irc里潜藏了一堆黑客
<Guest75087> Veritas048, 我就是
<Veritas048> -h
<nyfair> Veritas048: 啊，那个我私下会帮汉化组反汇编游戏
<onlylove> waka_waka: 据说黑客从来不去irc
<waka_waka> 。。。。。
<Guest75087> Veritas048, 你真不幽默
<Veritas048> -help
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不过来面圣么？ lol
<felixonmars> waka_waka: 据说黑客从来不去公开 IRC
<nyfair> Veritas048: 你指的逆向是什么层面？
<adam8157> gfrog: c比m高多少?
<Veritas048> =0=骚等我看下man。。忘了irc命令了
<Veritas048> HEXALLM
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？！
<gfrog> adam8157: 没注意
<felixonmars> more redhat coming...
<felixonmars> a huge wave of redhats coming..
<Guest75087> 这个宇宙哪里还有黑客呢
<waka_waka> 我原以为IRC里很安静的，这里真热闹
<felixonmars> 因为这里都在吹水....
<gfrog> felixonmars: 要是把帽帽那个斗篷ban掉会是个啥结果…… 啊哈哈
<ToaNii> 整个IRC所有网络对中国人来说也就这里最热闹了
<CyrusYzGTt> 這裏是 灌水区
<nyfair> ToaNii: 扯，eastday的艾薇下载区绝对秒杀这里
<ToaNii> nyfair: 哪个频道？
<Sm4rkey> 是吗？ 频道名是啥？
<nyfair> ToaNii: tlf自己搭的那个irc啊
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=iepH4QLuLmdqaubb4Fv2M_g91cSSppJ-HPgBJ6JyabP9VN58mzmWtYQiuMT4b7Xb
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ The Last Fantasy
<felixonmars> TLF 压片组成员表示你知道的太多了 <(=﹁"﹁=)>
<nyfair> 问破马，他是那边vip
<ToaNii> 服务器地址是啥
<Sm4rkey> 自己搭建IRC 太奢侈了把  这里明明免费的
<Veritas048> 看ls昵称一定是黑客=0=
<onlylove> 靠，改名去
<nyfair> TLF压片组那群老顽固，用得几年前的avisynth脚本，上次跟他们说都啥年代了没必要做2pass，他们跟我说我不懂他们精益求精的精神...
<felixonmars> TLF 压片组成员表示你知道的太多了 <(=﹁"﹁=)>
<Veritas048> =0=
<Veritas048> 不明觉厉
<iyzsong> +- -+
<sssslang> hi, 有做运维的兄弟吗？请教下工作帐号一般用什么？nobody？
<CyrusYzGTt> admin
<felixonmars> sssslang: 跟在公司内部标识一致的用户名保持一致
<felixonmars> 每个人的帐号分开
<CyrusYzGTt> root
<adam8157> se_lang
<CyrusYzGTt> tiaocao
<Router2> sssslang 普通帐号登上去，干活还得root吧
<adam8157> sssslang: 什么叫工作账号? login上去管理server的账号?
<sssslang> 就是启动服务的帐号。
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo
<felixonmars> 给root
<felixonmars> *给sudo
<onlylove> 启动啥服务
<imtxc> TLS 做啥的
<sssslang> root不安全，一般要降权。
<onlylove> imtxc: gnutls？
<adam8157> sssslang: 哦, 我会选"public"
<sssslang> 这点上有什么考虑吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该不是这个
<Router2> sssslang 需要看是什么应用了吧，需要什么权限来启动
<onlylove> sssslang: 什么进程叫什么，比方说webserver叫www，mysql叫mysql
<adam8157> sssslang: 看上去正规一点, 而且时刻提醒admin这个是给public的 =,=
<sssslang> onlylove: 需要分得这么清楚吗？比如用python写了许多daemon，分开似乎显得太乱。
<onlylove> sssslang: 那你随意
<sssslang> 我想用nobody，不知道有没有什么问题？
<Router2> sssslang 没有特别的规定，只是一般安全考虑不用root
<adam8157> 总之nobody看起来意义不明..
<gfrog> sssslang: 工作帐号？ ubuntu！
<sssslang> ……
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> gfrog: 人说的是启动服务的
<gfrog> onlylove: ubuntu!
<sssslang> 我开始没描述清楚。
<adam8157> 叫"puppet"吧, LOL
<felixonmars> sssslang: 取决于你的服务之间需要多大强度的隔离
<felixonmars> 不需要隔离, 可以全部都用 nobody
<sssslang> felixonmars: 嗯，明白了。
<felixonmars> nobody 本来的确就是给系统跑不怎么需要考虑隔离的服务用的...
<felixonmars> 需要隔离的, 比如数据库服务器, 通常都跑在各自的用户下
<sssslang> 那我就先用nobody吧。谢谢大家！！
<onlylove> felixonmars: 上来就说工作帐号，天知道是要做那个的
<sssslang> 我是新手，请原谅。
<CyrusYzGTt> 为么不用 fuckgfw
<Guest75087> 谁在你心目中的地位超越仓老师
<CyrusYzGTt> AV女优
<gfrog> adam8157: 神秘的小盒子
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥玩儿到底
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 潘多拉？
<Veritas048> 弱弱问个问题。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 小盒子
<adam8157> ...
<Veritas048> GFW是不是把tumblr墙了？！》。。
<adam8157> Veritas048: 没有诶
<Veritas048> 我在国内的朋友打不开=0=
<Veritas048> 我域名是在godaddy注册的 不过A记录指向了tumblr。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ping之 traceroute 之
<Veritas048> #这不科学
<Veritas048> 问题是我不在国内啊现在。。。在上学。。。
<Veritas048> 现在不调整好暑假回国的时候就蛋疼了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Veritas048§ 还要看你的网络运营商
<Veritas048> ver1tas.com..
<Veritas048> 恩恩
<Veritas048> 但是现在先排除 是不是因为GFW卡godaddy的问题。。。
<adam8157> 子不语怪力乱神 打开无压力
<gfrog> adam8157: 保密的，不能乱说
<CyrusYzGTt> 正气浩然，
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以叫神秘的小盒子
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: Elle Alexandra
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 说 人话
<adam8157> gfrog: 拜保密级别高的
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 仓老师是谁？
<Veritas048> 谢谢测试=0=
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 人名不是人话？
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 人类繁衍传承运动的启蒙者之一
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 不是本尊习惯用的语言都是 鬼话
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 我就记得仓老师给在simoun的op里有客串
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 好吧，我只看 片子，
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 所以你还不够敬爱仓老师
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ ，， 好吧， 我 最了解的是 奥黛丽·赫本
<waka_waka> how can i talk to bot
<nyfair> hi
<nyfair> ^k^: hi
<^k^> nyfair:点点点.  17:17 
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐两款Ajax开发工具WaveMaker和Aptana http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457134 推荐两款Ajax开发工具，没有深入研究，对Ajax感兴趣的筒子们可以看看 WaveMaker Studio http://www.wavemaker.com/ Aptana 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuzh652800 — 2014-03-27 17:15
<nyfair> ^k^: joke
<nyfair> ^k^: !joke
<nyfair> ^k^: 仓老师是什么
<waka_waka> ^k^:hi
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 仓老师 是人类繁衍传承运动的启蒙者之一
<waka_waka> ^k^: joke
<waka_waka> ....
<nyfair> 说起robot，hamo上哪里去了？
<Sm4rkey>  irc.eastgame.net   咋连不上阿
<gfrog> nyfair: hamo 在他凳子上蹲着，好着呢
<nyfair> 端口
<Sm4rkey> 服务器地址: irc.eastgame.net
<Sm4rkey> 端口: 6666-6669, 7000, 36667
<gfrog> billyway: 比例胃
<billyway> gfrog, ?
<gfrog> billyway: 没事儿
<nyfair> 好久没上tlf，一看首页就陷入沉思了
<nyfair> steam上Rockstar一堆东西打折，点进去什么都不显示，换了国外的代理进去就全都有了……
<nyfair> Humble的Weekly Sale干脆明说“unavailable in your area”……
<nyfair> 2L: 别人不让你买就玩盗版呗，干嘛想着法屁颠屁颠的去送钱？
 * adam8157 呃... bijiben - intuitive note editor integrated with GNOME 3
<nyfair> TLF IRC网络入口地址（登录地址）：
<nyfair> irc://irc.ourirc.com
<yunfan> adam8157: 跟寿司一样 别太认真
<nyfair> 哪里看的eastgame.net?
<Sm4rkey> 电骡论坛上
<nyfair> ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 按照中华人民共和国对外用语管理办法  除了历史惯例  一般的地名 物品名 blah blah 都应该使用汉语拼音
<adam8157> 所以我坚决选了Lee表示反对
<nyfair> #tlf_files 频道主要提供TLF 0DAY 下载服务，并有专门的机器人 Zerodayinfo 负责0day查询与DCC发送
<nyfair> 除了Zerodayinfo，还有一些热心的TLFer提供了FS下载，内容包括动画、美剧、电影、掌机游戏等，具体请用 !list命令查询。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你那不过是以前的拼音方案而已
<yunfan> 本质上都是拼音 就跟你用罗马数字一样 自己找没趣而已
<adam8157> yunfan: 不是, Lee是个本来就有的英文大姓
<adam8157> yunfan: alex smith...................
<yunfan> adam8157: 但是你用这个是因为威托玛拼音嘛
<yunfan> adam8157: 为保护隐私 所以把真名什么的改了
<yunfan> 估计几十年后会起效果
<yunfan> 当然最好是换个id
<adam8157> yunfan: 你不是说不在乎这种隐私的么
<yunfan> adam8157: 我啥时候说过这种话？
<yunfan> 你记错人了吧
<yunfan> 我这么喜欢人肉别人的 怎么可能不在乎隐私
<nyfair> adam8157: 他那是口嫌体正直
<Guest75087> 有牛人吗
<felixonmars> 有牛人
<Guest75087> 怎么写shell函数呢
<Sm4rkey> nyfair :进去都乱码啊
<felixonmars> 比如 happyaron
<Guest75087> happyaron, 怎么写shell函数呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 威托玛拼音的李也是Li
<adam8157> yunfan: 話說回來，在四種拼音裡面，「李」都是翻成 Li，為什麼在台灣(事實上是華人地區都有這個現象)卻經常看到 Lee 的寫法呢？其實原因很簡單，因為 Lee 是一個相當常見的英文姓氏，普遍也都翻譯成「李」，也因此許多人都喜歡沿用 Lee這個字，當作李姓的拼音翻法。因為 Lee 這個寫法是直接取自英語，而非出自拼音系統，也因此儘管許多
<nyfair> Sm4rkey: 中国人用gbk，别跟这里学
<adam8157> yunfan: http://www.boca.gov.tw/sp?xdURL=E2C/c2102-5.asp&CtNode=677&mp=1
<Sm4rkey> nyfair: 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> Title: 護照外文姓名拼音參考(護照外文姓名譯寫格式以本局網頁提供之『護照外文姓名中譯英系統』之譯寫格式為準) - 外交部領事事務局全球資訊網 (@ boca.gov.tw)
<nyfair> adam8157: 棒子也翻译成Lee
<adam8157> nyfair: 是的
<imtxc>  Sm4rkey nyfair 有好玩频道？
 * nyfair 强烈要求这里默认编码也改成gbk
<nyfair> imtxc: 下载站有啥好玩频道？除了下载其他都是跑团的，估计你没兴趣
<imtxc> nyfair: o
<nyfair> adam8157: 猴子国的黎性貌似都不是这么翻的
<adam8157> nyfair: 猴子国?
<nyfair> 越南
<Veritas048> =0=
<adam8157> nyfair: 越南跟法语有渊源, 不是一路的
<Guest75087> 牛人请回答 NFS 是什么。你会怎么样解析 NFS 这概念呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天穿着红帽大使"
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天穿着"红帽大使"的T来会怎么样?
<gfrog> adam8157: NoZuoNoDie
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的KDE被念了么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 念毛儿？
<adam8157> gfrog: 被mark念
<gfrog> adam8157: 老板没空看我的屏幕，人家玩儿神秘小盒子呢
<dlan> 运行nm-applet提示权限不够？怎么解决？
<dlan> 配置wifi时候
<iMadper_bed> dlan: 那就sudo !!
<iMadper_bed> adam8157: 李老板还在上班?
<adam8157> iMadper_bed: 是啊 你咋bed了?
<iMadper_bed> adam8157: 刚睡醒
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 你肉翻了？
<adam8157> iMadper_alive: 啧啧 PTO?
<iMadper_alive> adam8157: shift time
<iMadper_alive> adam8157: 昨天加班八小时到3:30呀
<adam8157> iMadper_alive: 卧槽, 为啥?
<iMadper_alive> adam8157: 有个nfs的不过
<iMadper_alive> bug
<adam8157> iMadper_alive: errata deadline?
<iMadper_alive> adam8157: 开发那边特别想修
<iMadper_alive> adam8157: rhel7 development window deadline
<adam8157> iMadper_alive: oh
<iMadper_alive> adam8157: 但是开发表示自己重现不了...
<iMadper_alive> adam8157: nnnd
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 然后你和他说，你也重现不了？
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 就被开除了
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 很多bug重现不了很正常嘛
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 我这边就是，开发重现不了，找qe要环境
<iMadper_alive> adam8157: 这种工作很烦人, 天天熬夜, 好几天, 结果就搞了一个小bug, 而且最后bugzilla上面还是nfs qe的
<bcao> 真开心。。
<adam8157> iMadper_alive: 熬夜...
<iMadper_alive> adam8157: 死累死累的还没performance
<adam8157> bcao: ...
<bcao> adam8157: 你是不是不知到什么是熬夜
<adam8157> bcao: 在RH加班过两次, 两次都是到后半夜
<bcao> adam8157: 你是不是和我一样加班打台球 ？
<adam8157> ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 好 这个是你对 我说错了
<adam8157> FYI而已...
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 艾玛，这么坑爹。赶快来我社找 hamo 搅基算了
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以应该测试虚拟化 碰到有问题 直接把整个测试的instance交给开发
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 恩!
<gfrog> bcao: 你加班打台球，你的team member加班跑run，当leader真逍遥
<yunfan> iMadper_alive: yo 你还活着
<iMadper_alive> yunfan: 是呀.
<bcao> gfrog: 要得就是这种感觉，大家不走我不好意思走，我不打球干嘛
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 现在tcms变快了.
<bcao> iMadper_alive: 你确定？
<Guest75087> 测试虚拟化好玩不，
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 是的.
<bcao> iMadper_alive: 完全没有的迹象
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 真的.
<bcao> 要不是最近缺人，我都不会打开他
<bcao> 我今天刚跑玩run
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 看到memolist上面我的吐槽了嘛?
<bcao> iMadper_alive: 我不看memolist
<iMadper_alive> bcao: ... ... ...
<bcao> 别的列表都看。。
<gfrog> bcao: 所以你team member肯定恨死你，哈哈哈
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 跟我有毛关系。
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 从来没用过那玩意。
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: lol~
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 一次都没用过?
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 点过几次，都是复制以前的case
<iMadper_alive> virt那边这种东西都让实习生做了, 这倒是真的.
<bcao> tcms 马上就停止开发了。。。
<yunfan> 活着就好
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 不, 还会开发很常时间.
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 你都去memolist吐槽了？ 高端
<bcao> Fwd: HSS rolling model; TCMS user engagement for product backlog]
<bcao> 你是说这个邮件吗？
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 我那天在memo-list上专门写了邮件说  life is too short to wait tcms.
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 我以前是做filter，memolist来的直接进trash
<bcao> iMadper_alive: 我看了
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: memo-list很欢乐.
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 恩, tmcs的负责人和developer都没有直接回复, 都是私下跟我沟通, 没意思
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 现在看RH，满满的都是joke，岂止memolist
<bcao> 我刚来红帽的时候就抱怨过tcms太慢了
<bcao> 于是4年过去了。。。
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 哎呀呀，tcms是中国人负责开发的。哦哦哦，你惨了，等着被穿小鞋吧
<Guest75087> bcao, 你是牛人吗
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 已经被叫过去谈话了
<bcao> Guest75087: 不是，啥都不会
<bcao> 就会打台球
<Guest75087> bcao, 你使用什么开发语言呢
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 完全没压力. 最大的问题是, 他们自己不知道tcms慢
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 枪打出头鸟，大家都慢，你吐槽有啥用，你有不是吉姆白马
<bcao> powershell  ,a little python
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 吐的开心了, 就够了.
<Guest75087> bcao, 真牛B
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 啧啧
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 后来我吐槽无力，所以撤退了
<Guest75087> bcao, 我使用XP用cmd
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 我以为你要是, 你的工具是: pantry里面连头儿都没有的破球杆呢.
<bcao> Guest75087: 更牛逼
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 我也不想吐槽了, 现在rh巨乱............
<bcao> iMadper_alive: 对，确实是。。
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 给title给的巨乱...
<Guest75087> bcao, 真好
<bcao> 还有三国啥的扑克
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 以前就很乱好嘛。
<bcao> Guest75087: 是谁
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 以前的, 我不知道.
<bcao> iMadper_alive: +1
<bcao> 已经和国企差不多了
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 你这种高层, 怎么理解的了我...
<bcao> iMadper_alive: 我也是底层的好不。。。
<bcao> 打台球，三国杀我不都得亲手做。。
<iMadper_alive> bcao: R&D里面, 工资没有比我低的了. 不算前台和阿姨
<bcao> ：）
<Guest75087> bcao, 这么牛B吗 rh 转国企了
<bcao> 我啊
 * iMadper_alive 其实我觉得, 说不定前台他们工资比我还高
<Guest75087> 太强了这里都是牛人
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> iMadper_alive: 必然高
<iMadper_alive> imtxc: lol~
<Guest75087> 我感到很荣幸
<bcao> 别谈工资，伤心
<iMadper_alive> imtxc: 是不是公司倒闭的时候, 前台会出钱买下公司?
<imtxc> 话说有啥听fm的软件好用点儿
<imtxc> iMadper_alive: 其实现在最大的股东就是她
<iMadper_alive> imtxc: lol~
<bcao> 撤了
<bcao> iMadper_alive: transfer to 前台吧
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 我没看到jd呀
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 不知道我要求够不够
<Guest75087> rh 工程有多少月薪
<bcao> iMadper_alive: 其实我没次也没看到
<Guest75087> rh 工程师有多少月薪
<bcao> iMadper_alive: 然后前台比我们组人还多
<bcao> 。。。
<bcao> 尴尬了。。
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 不过我知道, 前台对外貌没有分毛要求.
<Guest75087> ...
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: bcao 前台换漂亮妹纸了么？
<iMadper_alive> bcao: 所以转过去应该不难
<bcao> gfrog: 你懂的
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: lol~
<Guest75087> bcao, 有10K 吗
<bcao> gfrog: 我只能说前台换妹子了：）
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 你来rh看一眼, 第一感觉就是: 天哪, 难道世界上的廉价小姑娘都死绝了.
<Guest75087> bcao, 对不起，我太小看rh攻城使了
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 天哪，贵帽现在有小姑娘了？
<bcao> 这个 Guest75087 是谁？
<iMadper_alive> gfrog: 你没读懂呀....
<bcao> 已经被90后MM占领了
<Guest75087> bcao, 我是装B男
<gfrog> iMadper_alive: 懂了，我在吐槽另一个槽点
<Guest75087> 我要吐槽，在这里潜伏了一整天，没有打探出 rh 攻城使的 mm
<Complex01> ni meng dou shi  yong linux me?
<Guest75087> Complex, wo shi XP
<Complex01> really?
<iMadper_alive> Complex01: 别用拼音.
<Complex01> ubuntu 10.4  xchat
<Complex01> i can't input chinese characters ?
<onlylove> 再用拼音小心无良bot把你踢掉
<Guest75087> Complex, I use XP
<Guest75087> pin yin
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 可能我会先动手.
<iMadper_alive> alvin_rxg: nnnd, 粗来工作
<Complex01> no!no! no.....fucking chinese!
<onlylove> Complex01: plz correct your spelling
<Guest75087> need for speed
<onlylove> nnnd看上一个电脑，居然是ddr3l的内存……
<Complex01> what?
<Guest75087> 谁玩
<onlylove> 去哪买……
<Complex01> speed?
<Guest75087> Complex, sbeed?
<Complex01> wo xiang shuo zhongwende ,meizhuang shurufa a !
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: http://item.jd.com/970842.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【东芝L50-AT11S1】东芝（TOSHIBA） L50-AT11S1 15.6英寸笔记本（i5-4200M 4G 750G 2G独显 2*USB3.0 蓝牙4.0 DOS)月光银【行情 报 ... (@ jd.com)
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 给点意见
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 我先看看
<onlylove> Complex01: apt-get install ibus ibus-pinyin
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 我不是很喜欢 2G 独显 ...
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 不过要看你需求.
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 除了这个呢，这显卡64bit的，没啥大意思其实
<Complex01> thanks a lot!
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 最大8G内存，看了下，ddr3l的低压内存
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 这个价位, 买啥东芝... 这个也是我的心理反映.
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 难道上船？
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: acer/啊速死都可以呀
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 那两个牌子我之前都用过，感觉一般
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 这个价位的东芝也很一般.
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 应该比acer强吧，asus……唉，不提
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 我都有买lenovo的想法了
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: lenovo还不如买haier吧?
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 很久很久以前……05年或者06年，我体验过haier……
<iMadper_alive> 我觉得清华同方比lenovo好一些
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 看过的同方的烂机器太多……
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 联想烂机器也很多的...
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 知道啊……所以瞅了下东芝让你给点意见，fujitsu那个日产的不卖了
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: y450, 当年一起打dota, 有个人每次玩半盘就重启... lol~ y450还是460不记得了
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 唉，别说了，去年夏天那会儿，和一个妹子玩网游，5分钟就热挂了，G450
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 加一千, 五千多入了nec吧. x款, 15寸的
<imtxc> y450 当年不是lenovo 的机皇么
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 要海淘吧？
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 要, 不过保修是个问题.
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: nnnd, 好难选
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: 如果让我一定选, 我就选一个asus了
<Complex01> thinkpad 8cuo
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 那算了……当时说好给那个妹子去清理灰尘的，结果她自己去当地市场修理了
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: asus的东西……其实老实说，很多硬件搭配不是很合理的东西
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 而且我那次只是把主板电池摔松了，然后打售后，张口140软妹币
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: asus号称坚若磐石，我不小心摔了下，还是在包里摔的
<onlylove> iMadper_alive: 没办法自己拆了重新装了下，OK了
<iMadper_alive> onlylove: lol...
<yunfan> onlylove: 是你听错了 说的是 奸如磐石
<onlylove> iMadper_eat: 本打算买vaio的，人卖了……
<onlylove> iMadper_chew: 你改来改去不累啊……
<onlylove> iMadper_chew: 只好看fujitsu和toshiba了，目前就看那个还成……、
<onlylove> 下班！
<imtxc> iMadper_chew: 你说广播里面他们放的这些音乐都是正版的么
<freeflying> imtxc: 新的相机咋样啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 不错
<imtxc> freeflying: 这不等周末出去拍呢没
<freeflying> imtxc: 等你上片
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 奋斗 : w代表woman,m代表man。w:"我要终其一生为找到一个可以让我不用奋斗的男人而奋斗！ "m:"那然后呢?"w:"我要继续奋斗,防止那些希望不靠自己奋斗的女人！ "
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 指法成绩表的索引没做好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457135 开学初升级指法练习的增加了中英文，排行榜和各个年级的列表，今天下午连不上数据库，提示非法字符，修复了一下表，pma里查看状态，提示索引没做好 指法练习有三个表：流水账表，每节课的成绩
<^k^>  ─> 表，最高分成绩表，查询多的是最高分表 如果做索引，应该怎么做？ [php] <?php /*_ *********************************** Copyright (C) 2012-2014 TeliuTe, http …
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4V1I2ptiIPfxFAAB2OZ3Cjx0AALrDgJa3R8AAHZR942.jpg 萌-真萌啊
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 碘酒怎样 : 酒鬼:医生,我没钱买酒了,帮帮忙,给我开点药酒吧。 医生:药酒没有,只有别的酒。 酒鬼:行,我反正什么酒都能喝。 医生:碘酒怎么样?酒鬼:……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在家ssh到单位的ubuntu 然后make driver,此时如果网络断了,我单位的ubuntu还会继续build? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457139 因为我build要很久 我主要是想ssh打了make命令后 我退出vpn 然后让他自己慢慢build了..我不用一直开着了 主要搞不清,ssh像是windows的远程桌面的作用呢,还
<^k^>  ─> 是我家里的console一关,就等于终结了这个make过程... 统计信息: 发表于 由 win1naruto — 2014-03-27 19:21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在家ssh到单位的ubuntu 然后make driver,此时如果网络断了,我单位的ubuntu还会继续build? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457142 因为我build要很久 我主要是想ssh打了make命令后 我退出vpn 然后让他自己慢慢build了..我不用一直开着了 主要搞不清,ssh像是windows的远程桌面的作用呢,还
<^k^>  ─> 是我家里的console一关,就等于终结了这个make过程... 统计信息: 发表于 由 win1naruto — 2014-03-27 19:22
<imtxc> freeflying: 来放几张你用m43拍的图出来学习学习，我现在这瞎拍很打击自信啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/110493 来淘apple tv吧
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Apple 苹果 Apple TV $79.99（约￥500元，免费直邮中国）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在家ssh到单位的ubuntu 然后make driver,此时如果网络断了,我单位的ubuntu还会继续build? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457145 如果这样我断开vpn单位的make driver也断了,有什么办法吗? 我需要做到打了make,然后我这边的ssh和vpn都可以关闭了,让单位的电脑慢慢build去... 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 win1naruto — 2014-03-27 19:49
<thanatoid> 提一个问题 我是一个archlinux用户 没有用pacman命令装texlive
<thanatoid> 现在想用pacman按lyx它总是要我按texlive-con
<thanatoid> 不知怎么解决
<lainme> thanatoid: 看下pacman有没有啥选项忽略依赖检查
<thanatoid> 我查查
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu键盘不启作用的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457146 之前安装的12版本的，键盘都可医用，现在重新撞了13.10的，现在根本用不了键盘，但是在win7下键盘都好着，现在只能用外键盘了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yizhesong — 2014-03-27 19:50
 * jiero 抚摸 imtxc 好久不见 imadper 了啊。
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于njit-client开机自启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457147 刚安装了ubuntu12.04，，搞了一下午也好学校给的linux版的iNode，然后找到了njit，成功了。不过好像每次开机都得在终端cd到安装文件夹，然后运行njit-client再输入帐号密码什么的。有没有什么方法可以通
<^k^>  ─> 过一个脚本将这些步骤自动执行的？我在网上找到有人用shell脚本，脚本如下 #!/bin/sh /etc/rc.commom #(c) 2014 seki START=50 start() { njit-client XXXX XXX …
<lainme> jiero: 晚上好
<jiero> lainme: 晚上好...
 * jiero 害羞了... 只能这么理解。。。
<felixonmars> thanatoid: pacman -Sdd
<thanatoid> 了然
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 视差的缘故 : 甲:"喂,小姐,最近你们这里饭菜份量减少了很多。" 乙:"这可能是视差的缘故,先生,因为大厅的面积扩大了。"
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • QQ for Linux Chrome/Chromium 用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457148 把Web QQ包装成了chrome app，可以在单独窗口运行，而不必另外打开chrome。 当然，问题还是有的，比如，点击QQ空间没反应。 安装说明 1. 在chrome地址栏输入“chrome://extensions/”，回车，然后勾选Developer mo
<^k^>  ─> de（开发者模式）。不要关闭这个页面 2. 把QQ.crt拖到（1）中打开的页面就可以完成安装 Chrome插件 QQ.crx.bz2 源代码在github https://github.com/xec …
<MeaCu1pa> ;
<quininer> 1
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • HP打印机安装成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457149 自己买了台HP m1136 mfp在家用，按HPLIP安装一次成功，打印，扫描都可以，舒服。 Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 hometow1 — 2014-03-27 21:55
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux命令查询 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457150 刚发现一个百度应用，相当于阉割版的man集合 不知道对大家有没有用 http://www.baidu.com/#wd=linux%20br%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4&tn=baidu&ie=utf-8&f=8&rsv_bp=1&rsv_sug3=73&rsv_sug4=7240&rsv_sug1=47&rsv_sug2=0&inputT=3&oq=linux%20%E5%88%86%E5%8C%BA&rsp=3&bs=linux%20br&rs
<^k^>  ─> v_spt=3 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-03-27 22:18
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8 gpt efi下怎样安装linux啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457153 我用linux公社的教程easybcd发硬盘安装ubuntu 64位的，安装grub后重启显示windows无法正常启动，原因是最近修改了硬件或软件....看网上教程说是ersybcd只能安装mbr分区，的叫声不能安装gpt分区。意思是只能用
<^k^>  ─> u盘安装吗？可是win8有secureboot，关闭了win8还能启动吗，谁有详细的安装教程啊，要能安win8 ubuntu双系统的教程啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 非 …
<freeflying> gfrog: 你淘帮我顺带个好了
<happyaron> freeflying: 你卖箱子不
<happyaron> freeflying: 有多余的出给我一个。
<jj___> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<jj___> www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<jj___> http://www.php.net/manual/zh/tutorial.requirements.php
<^k^> jj___: ⇪ PHP: 需要些什么？ - Manual
<jj___> www.php.net/manual/zh/tutorial.requirements.php
<alvin_rxg> Title: PHP: 需要些什么？ - Manual (@ php.net)
<Veritas048> =0=
<Veritas048> 大家早上好=0=
<knownbad> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-28
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 傲游云浏览器 Maxthon V1.0 Linux 版本发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457154 傲游云浏览器 Maxthon V1.0 Linux 版本发布 2014-03-26 黑日白月 Posted in Web BrowserTagged as maxthonRSS 傲游浏览器正式发布了针对桌面 Linux 平台的云浏览器 1.0 版本。 作为针对桌面 Linux 的首次发布，傲
<freeflying> happyaron: 最大号的你要不
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu12.04开机一直卡在红屏那里，过不去，也没有任何提示，如何破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457155 RT：昨天好好的，也是正常关机的，今天早上一开机，就是红屏，没有任何提示，也跳不过去，急啊，在线等，求大神破之！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenisabird — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-03-28 8:52
<Complex01> 有人在么？
<^k^> Complex01:点点点.  09:08
<Complex01> 哈哈
<Complex01> 好不容易找到一个地方
<roylez> Complex01: 除了我以外木有人啊
<roylez> imtxc: 渣渣出来看月亮
<Complex01> 有人阿
<Complex01> 话说昨天看了一个ubuntu的桌面什么的看到了icr果断装了xchat然后找到了#ubuntu-cn
<roylez> Complex01: 您今年贵庚啊，男的女的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手一枚，怎么下载pdf阅读器，怎么不让ubuntu休眠？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457156 1.我想在ubuntu里面看pdf文件，但是系统本身没有自带pdf阅读器， 用哪个什么apt-get install又说什么找不到什么的。。。 听说要设置软件源，但是不知道设置那个地址。。。 2.怎么可
<^k^>  ─> 以不让ubuntu休眠挂起那种的？？用啥命令？？ 新人，求指教。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mimixi666 — 2014-03-28 9:07
<Complex01> 男的，要搞基么，我只对女的干洗去
<roylez> Complex01: 哦， imtxc 这渣渣羡慕 adam8157 hamo 这一对很久了。您可以跟他凑一对
<Complex01> 话说不要，这里面都是些什么人
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒渣
<uewdl> 哈哈
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐买好机票了？
<roylez> freeflying: 木有啊
<freeflying> roylez: 你不是拿到签证了嘛
<imtxc> roylez: .... 哪里有月亮
<roylez> imtxc: Complex01 找你了
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西要乖， 啥时候出去？
<roylez> imtxc: 我要为祖国健康奋斗40年呢
<imtxc> ...\
<iIlL10Oo> 看了 马航MH370机长扎哈里 的面相,感觉他失恋了,而且心理承受力很弱.
<iIlL10Oo> http://n.cztv.com/national/268898.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 兰州火车站砖头遍地 起因拆迁冲突_新蓝网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于安装DEADBEEF0.6.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457157 新近升级到13.10（麒麟），重新安装DEADBEEF的时候发现命令不再起作用： ward@ward-laptop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef 更多信息： https://launchpad.net/~alexey-smirnov/+archive/deadbeef 按回车继续或者 Ctrl+c 取消添加
<^k^>  ─> gpg: 钥匙环‘/tmp/tmpq_rfor/secring.gpg’已建立 gpg: 钥匙环‘/tmp/tmpq_rfor/pubring.gpg’已建立 gpg: 下载密钥‘3C8E2A7F’，从 hkp 服务器 keyserver.ubunt …
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 在Perl中，两个数组，第二个数组是第一个数组的子集，如何求第二个数组在第一个数组的补集？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457158 比如 @A = qw(1 2 3 4 5 ); @B = qw(1 2 3); 如何求@C = qw(4 5); 求指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2014-03-28 10:03
<taozi_c> Hello
<^k^> taozi_c:点点点.  10:07
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度专访：图标的故事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457161 为了比其他Linux发行版更具不同的魅力，Linux Deepin自12.06版本起，就开始的制作属于自己的系统主题。历时整整一年，Linux Deepin12.12发布，属于Linux Deepin自己的主题——Deepin主题也一同发布。今天，我们采访了L
<iIlL10Oo> > 糗事百科
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: qiushi_tag_66288389
<iIlL10Oo> > 糗事百科
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 我十六岁的弟弟告诉我说他失恋了，说他跟那个女生好了两年，还哭的撕心裂肺，让我安慰他，可姐姐我长得也不错现在24岁了还是单身。我也不容易啊。说多了都是泪
<bcao> 这么给力
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 赞
<imtxc> > 糗事百科
<^k^> imtxc: 用QQ这么多年，从没见过好友们全部在线的时候 同感的同学有没有。
<gfrog> > 糗事百科
<iIlL10Oo> 别太快
<^k^> gfrog: 用QQ这么多年，从没见过好友们全部在线的时候 同感的同学有没有。
<iIlL10Oo> 只取最新的一条
<gfrog> imtxc: 这条一点都不糗，好友里只有我一个的时候我就见过所有人在线
<imtxc> gfrog: .................
<felixonmars> > 糗事百科
<^k^> felixonmars: 用QQ这么多年，从没见过好友们全部在线的时候 同感的同学有没有。
<imtxc> gfrog: 只有一个人你登录它做啥..
<felixonmars> 囧=.=
<gfrog> imtxc: 挂qq
<gfrog> iIlL10Oo: 不如top10里面随机发一条
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:28
<iIlL10Oo> > 糗事百科
<gfrog> iIlL10Oo: 糗百又不像twitter啥的更新很快
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 用QQ这么多年，从没见过好友们全部在线的时候 同感的同学有没有。
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<imtxc> 记得上学的时候每天因为糗百睡很晚啊。。。
<bcao> test
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 干脆跟取论坛帖子一样定时的取来发吧 lol
<^k^> bcao:点点点.  10:29
<iIlL10Oo> 那太水了
<onlylove> 不就是好友同时在线么，我工作新申请的QQ就那个疯女人一个好友，同时在线太简单
<onlylove> imtxc: 我快撑不住了，在这上班太TM的纠结
<gfrog> onlylove: 遇到了猪一样的领导
<onlylove> gfrog: 没办法
<yunfan> onlylove: 找阿蛋 混c记
<gfrog> onlylove: 去帽帽吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 我一个做sa的，去猫猫和C做啥，人又不缺，跟chrrot混企鹅没准有点希望
<gfrog> onlylove: 去帽帽当sa啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 当时C社有sysadmin的职位你不来啊，哈哈。现在坑被占了
<onlylove> gfrog: 猫猫不缺吧……而且猫猫的东西玩不习惯，当时你给我的不是扛机器的么
<gfrog> onlylove: C社哪有那么多机器扛，你当是amazon啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 主要是我在这边上班还不够6个月……唉……
<onlylove> gfrog: 跳来跳去的我都觉得累
<onlylove> 原本在TI好好的……可惜TI那边对桌面要求太严苛了，一个月不能少于100个case……50个人的机器还得天天坏？
<onlylove> TMD如果真的天天坏，东芝，戴尔和微软干脆别干了
<onlylove> 连带还有intel 西数 等一堆硬件厂商
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 坚持吧大佬
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 一个月不少于100个case是指?
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 一个月必须坏100次？
<onlylove> 等过元旦，不和他们玩了，还想坚持到合同结束，目前看，能坚持1年算命大
<onlylove> imtxc: 你社的职位呢
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 差不多
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 比方说，我今天excel不会用，这个算一个
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 明天我outlook帐号坏了，这也算一个
<imtxc> onlylove: 我厂最近没有发邮件啊，有职位的话会发邮件的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这边有个安卓开发，你有兴趣不
<imtxc> onlylove: vm？
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 这么逗B的公司哪儿能找到
<imtxc> onlylove: vm 有兴趣，安卓完全不会啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的vmware，文思整天让推荐
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 我在想，一共50个人，还不是天天在office<,这tm的这么个玩发，人还干正事不
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 但是上面的IT老板就靠这破东西考核员工，然后我下岗了
<imtxc> onlylove: 有 jd 么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 有
<imtxc> onlylove: 来看看
<onlylove> imtxc: 我翻翻邮件，太多了……
<imtxc> onlylove: txc.yang  gmail
<onlylove> imtxc: 我直接paste下给你看好了
<Complex01> 来人啦
<bcao> 谁是文思的？
<bcao> 我一钱从哪里出来的。。
<onlylove> 擦，邮件服务器挂了
<Complex01> 请问这是个什么地方
<Complex01> 这不是ubuntu-cn么？
<onlylove> bcao: 你好，我现在在文思供职，在vmware上班
<bcao> onlylove: 你好，我曾经也是
<onlylove> bcao: 你在那上了多久
<bcao> onlylove: 10个月，现在老板还是乔龙巴特吗？
<onlylove> bcao: 鬼知道，不是被黑石收购了么
<freeflying> imtxc: 有人收我的机器不
<onlylove> bcao: 我是外包，不关心文思老板
<bcao> onlylove: 我也是
<bcao> 当时
<imtxc> freeflying: 我问了，他收不起啊
<bcao> onlylove: 你测试view的？
<onlylove> bcao: hadoop 调优
<Complex01> 如果要学一门语言，学哪个好！只是业余学学
<onlylove> Complex01: 业余？听说py简单易学
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 新手疑问：关于在windows下添加ubuntu引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457162 ubuntu引导安装在 / 然后win c盘放grub4dos的几个文件，menu.lst内容如下（忘了什么时候在论坛找到的） default=0 timeout=3 title ubuntu find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore-cd /boot/grub/core.img kernel /boot/grub/core.
<onlylove> 喵的……公司这网行不行……
<Complex01> py能做什么
<onlylove> Complex01: 豆瓣，果壳
<onlylove> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/uejzh9-85929
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要的JD
<onlylove> imtxc: 你或者你家小伙伴觉得还成和我说下
<bcao> onlylove: hadoop到底招人不。。听说内推哥透了简历然后就没有然后了
<imtxc> onlylove: ok
<bcao> Complex01: 学粤语吧
<imtxc> 据说 hadoop 都是高薪
<bcao> 不是hadoop，记错了。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 5+ years experiences of commercial software product development
<onlylove> bcao: 目前不招……我的是酱油职位转过去的
<bcao> onlylove: transfer regular 成功了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 表瞎扯，我如果是高薪我就忍了
<onlylove> bcao: 没
<onlylove> bcao: 我是说，我是酱油职位，临时调到hadoop那边帮忙
<onlylove> bcao: 我太懒散，不适合上班
<bcao> 一般很猛的人不才到处游荡
 * bcao wonders who is "班“
<Complex01> 粤语
<Complex01> ？？
<bcao> Complex01: 对啊，学一门语言啊。
<bcao> 粤语多好
<Complex01> 话说ubuntucn
<bcao> 还能唱歌，又好听：）
<Complex01> 都是些做什么的
<Complex01> 我不是说这个语言
<Complex01> ？
<onlylove> bcao: 看不懂你在说啥……
<bcao> 开个玩笑。。不说了，干活
<imtxc> onlylove: 我哪里认识 5+ years 的 android dev 嘛
<onlylove> bcao: <bcao> 一般很猛的人不才到处游荡
<onlylove> bcao: 看不懂这句
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉……这种事……android才几年……
<bcao> onlylove: 一般很牛的人才会在各个组之间被互相借用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你想想，大太子多久出来的
<onlylove> bcao: 我是很闲，把我开了没影响
<onlylove> imtxc: 往前推5年，2009
<onlylove> bcao: 可以说，vmware招我纯属赔本买卖，只是不想太赔而已
<bcao> onlylove: 不会亏本，他招聘谁都是一样的
<bcao> 都是给vance一样的钱
<onlylove> bcao: 我和你说亏肯定是亏的，要不是hadoop那边缺人，我现在还不知道在哪游荡
<bcao> onlylove: 有internal headcount的，有转正的机会么
<onlylove> bcao: 没兴趣
<bcao> onlylove: 有志气，有钱人豆这样
<onlylove> bcao: 我穷人
<bcao> 穷得只剩下钱了么 lol ,土豪可以交个朋友吗：）
<Complex01> 哈哈
<Complex01> onlylove
<onlylove> bcao: 我要是真穷的只剩下钱，就不会去看4K的笔记本了，还被人嘲笑不买神船
<bcao> onlylove: 求教啥是神船
<onlylove> bcao: 我是假凤凰，看起来像而已，不是真的
<bcao> 神舟么
<Complex01> 搞不懂你们都是搞什么的
<bcao> Complex01: 你是搞什么的
<Complex01> 印刷的
<Complex01> 控制打印的ubuntu里装了个xchat
<Complex01> 还是在一个文档里知道ubuntucn的
<bcao> 哦。。搜噶。。。
<Complex01> 还是ubuntu10.04昨天才装的ibuspinyin
<bcao> 不是默认有的么。。
<Complex01> 介个>>>>
<onlylove> bcao: 神船就是神舟，lenovo就是来弄我
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50157/story-of-deepin-icons
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 深度专访：图标的故事 - 开源中国社区
<bcao> onlylove: 涨姿势了
<onlylove> 深度这妹子长得不错
<Complex01> 系统是E文的好么
<onlylove> Complex01: 谁让你不装中文版
<bcao> Complex01: 我没用过其他版本的啊
<bcao> 英文版也有啊
<bcao> 也是一个版本啊。。只是一个包的差别。。
<Complex01> 这个不是我装的。。。。预载就这样
<onlylove> Complex01: 其实吧，原来ubuntu有个语言包还是啥的，反正有个语言管理，很久没用了，不知道啥样了
<onlylove> Complex01: 我都是搭积木的，所以就用了最简单的方法
<bcao> 好吧，其实windows 也可以用irc
<onlylove> Complex01: 你让我做减法我真不敢，依赖关系什么的，没准转一圈libc都没了
<bcao> onlylove: apt-get remove :)
<onlylove> bcao: 然后还有个apt-get autoremove
<onlylove> bcao: 在然后就没有然后了
<bcao> onlylove: 我还是用rhel 多一点
<bcao> 我现在把我的工作机格式化了
<onlylove> bcao: debian的依赖略蛋疼
<bcao> 不能重启系统，一重启活断电我就完蛋了。。
<onlylove> bcao: 赶紧chroot再重新装个……
<onlylove> bcao: 说起来，你格式化机器，东西备份了？
<bcao> onlylove: 没有，我本来ssh 的测试机
<bcao> 结果没仔细看，把工作机给。。。。。
<Complex01> 有些东西不知持识别中文字符
<Complex01> 还是E文好些
<bcao> fdisk /dev/sda 删的我那个开心啊，后来我那个悲剧啊。。
<onlylove> Complex01: 其实还是支持中文好些
<onlylove> bcao: 我比你悲剧，我把测试结果给覆盖了……
<bcao> 你更强，怎么恢复
<onlylove> bcao: 没法恢复，重来
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38911
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国4G采用TD-LTE是政治需要
<onlylove> 又见北邮阚凯力
<onlylove> 所谓中国推出TD-SCDMA，TD本身是西门子的技术
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • fatal error: expat.h: No such file or directory http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457163 安装git（git-1.8.4.3）：出现的错误信息如下： http-push.c:17:19: fatal error: expat.h: No such file or directory #include <expat.h> ubuntu版本：13.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 lilyshencloud — 2014-03-28 11:32
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38912
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 朝鲜要求男大学生统一留金正恩发型
<onlylove> 朝鲜真恐怖
<imtxc> test
<Complex01> 没搞错吧
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:49
<imtxc> > 糗事百科
<^k^> imtxc: 与女神聊天，突然女神说我挑个有节日去看你吧。lz瞬间激动，是七夕的节奏么？？～～很快女神的回复让我心跳急剧加速……女神回复清～明～节。。。。。
<imtxc> Complex01: roylez 说你需要一个基友？
<sennn> 大家好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  11:50
<Complex01> 好基友，不离不弃
<sennn> 進擊的android
<Complex01> 他没说我需要一个基友
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<freeflying> gfrog: 移动电源充电好慢啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然，容量大啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 用ipad的充电器效果好点
<gfrog> freeflying: 那个功率大
<onlylove> Complex01: 他说你需要一群？
<freeflying> gfrog: 都是虚标啊，我这个号称10800mah，手机都没充满两次
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥牌子？ 不行弄个小米？
<Complex01> 身为吊死，不要用那掉死的完意
<Complex01> 10.04是2010 4月出的把
<nyfair> fedoratoy真恶心，一堆人大半夜用我的id黑我
<gfrog> nyfair: 吐槽fedora请去fedora-zh，lol
<gfrog> nyfair: 那有RH的大大们在
<nyfair> 我不吐槽fedora，我吐槽fedoratoy
<nyfair> myfair 评论 @ 2014-03-28 1:42
<nyfair> 什麼時候來個Visual Studio？
<nyfair> nyfair1 评论 @ 2014-03-28 2:52
<nyfair> 模仿功力太差，3分不能再多
<nyfair> 这群下限
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 安机电的报到来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457164 大侠们，多多关照啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 小菜单片机 — 2014-03-28 11:58
<imtxc> yunfan: ping
<imtxc> yunfan: 把乃的地址 msg 给我？ 你周二所在位置的地址
<yunfan> imtxc: 稍等 我找下我爸单位地址
<imtxc> yunfan: .
<onlylove> imtxc: 你等他回家再给快递就是，我不信他就那么急
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该不着急
<imtxc> onlylove: 我明天拿到，周一才能发出去呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 就算你周五发，他能吃掉你？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你急个毛 我明天回家 到家告诉你我家里地址
<yunfan> 这几天我爸忙 发到他那还得晚上带给我
<imtxc> yunfan: 我是打算今天下午趁着在公司给你把快递单填好
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 那完了再说吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 周末再说
<imtxc> ok
<imtxc> 也对，还不一定能领到
<yunfan> imtxc: 明天到手发个真相给我微信
<imtxc> 好吧
<onlylove> nyfair: z知道啥叫自作孽不可活？
<onlylove> 今天去小店买个盆，拿起一个问老板:这个多少钱？老板:5块，我:结实吗？老板二话不说拿起盆就往地上摔，结果盆四分五裂，我半天没说话。老板默默拿起旁边一个盆说:就这质量我能卖给你？来，看看8块的。
<onlylove> > 糗事百科
<^k^> onlylove: 冬天过去了，春天来了，发现真的瘦了，割了以后不用了，裤子瘦了。
<onlylove> 我还是自己去糗百看吧……
<freeflying> gfrog: 小米买不到
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • adb不识别手机了---???????????? no permissions http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457165 刚开始是可以链接的，但后来直接在终端输入了这样一行命令 SUBSYSTEMS=”usb”，ATTRS{idVendor}=”19d2”,ATTRS{idProduct}=”0343”, MODE=”0666”, OWMER=”weigelvoeu” 然后就变成这样了，怎么恢复啊 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 weigeloveu — 2014-03-28 12:17
<nyfair> onlylove: 不知道，我只知道fedoratoy只许州官放火不许百姓点灯
<nyfair> onlylove: 另外我常年在a岛k岛2ch知乎跟人对喷，以此为乐
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以你有个外号叫喷壶？
<gfrog> freeflying: 还这么火爆？
<freeflying> gfrog: 他们的绝技啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我那个长得像移动硬盘的那个也不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有个爱国者的，买完发现丫的好像是18650的
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 找不到合适的3G卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 联通？
<gfrog> freeflying: 昨天他们买了一个，360一年，2G本地600M全国
<freeflying> gfrog: 关键是资费
<gfrog> freeflying: 折合30块一个月，看起来还满不错的
<freeflying> gfrog: 600M全国很少啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃主要出差用？
 * nyfair 刑不上五常，礼不下黑叔
<Yunfan-phone> 嘿嘿
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 现在我的进入消息是什么
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: --> Yunfan-phone (~jyfl987@61.148.242.86) 已加入 #ubuntu-cn
<gfrog> freeflying: 确实，我那种卡没有卖的了
<Yunfan-phone> 嗯  这是联通3g的出口
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总我准备再搞个电信卡了 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13433519295
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 电信3G上网卡资费 90包5G流量卡 全国免漫游 3G无线上网资费卡 价格:109.00 元
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个不错啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 电信速度慢，但是保持长时间在线不错。
<gfrog> freeflying: 高铁地铁上都没压力
<freeflying> gfrog: 有同时支持电信和联通的和LAN的无线路由不
<gfrog> freeflying: 你手机如果是联通的话，建议搞个电信上网卡呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 我都是联通的手机
<gfrog> freeflying: dual wan的路由么？
<gfrog> freeflying: imtxc 那阵不是找过么，不知道找到了没
<gfrog> freeflying: 你扔我这里那个路由如果能刷tomato也可以dual wan
<freeflying> gfrog:  不是，有时候用3G，在酒店里当无线ap
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道你说双模+lan？ 我擦，这个要求比较高
 * gfrog 瓷饭去
<freeflying> gfrog: 要求不高吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 下午骑车玩去
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/790146.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-TR761】TP-LINK TL-TR761 2000L 3G无线路由器（中国电信）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:388.00
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/873692.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【中兴AC30 世界模】中兴（ZTE） AC30 世界模 联通+电信 双模3G路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:399.00
<sennn> 依據宗教典籍與現代科學,我真得認爲我們是被某種未知創造的,而地球就像個囚籠,阻止某種可怕的力量在宇宙中蔓延,比喻人類
<sennn> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<sennn> 技術與宗教是相互制衡的關係嗎?
<sennn> linux與伊斯蘭教的關係是什麼?
<Guest14607> sennn, 什么叫做技术
<nyfair> sennn: 少年脑洞略大，我看好你出小说
<sennn> 科學技術
<GODDOG> hello everyone
<iIlL10Oo> > 糗事百科
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 神一样的少女，请接受我们的膜拜。 http://pic.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/6618/66184437/medium/app66184437.jpg
<sennn> 科學技術加速人類與各種生物的消失 linux功不可沒!
<imtxc> freeflying: 土豪又购物啦？
<sennn> 而生物的滅絕也並非壞事
<imtxc> 电信的合约机貌似比联通的划算点儿
<iIlL10Oo> sennn, windows7 如何？
<sennn> 不如win 8.1
<sennn> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iIlL10Oo> sennn, 节能环保也属于科学技术？
<sennn> 當然,不過是杯水車薪
<iIlL10Oo> 确实，地球资源有些。美国人口只有3亿。
<iIlL10Oo> http://aqicn.org/map/world/cn/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 世界空气污染：实时空气质量指数地图
<sennn> 悖論是 科學技術發展越快,越會加速滅亡,我們永遠不會主宰自己的命運
<iIlL10Oo> 超速就会吃罚单
<sennn> google 公司前一段時間,聘用了一個神棍,預言奇點的到來,我認爲那是人類消亡的開始.
<iIlL10Oo> 加拿大的人口为什么那么少呢? 因为地球资源有限
<sennn> 藍眼睛的人機體 接近 生命創造者的靈魂
<iIlL10Oo> 美国的国土面积和中国差不多
<iIlL10Oo> 人口却只有3.6亿
<sennn> 不可否認 人種是有優劣,但走極端就不好了
<iIlL10Oo> 以前鼓励生育，生5个6个，现在知道厉害了。
<sennn> linux 發佈者沒多年 紅旗linux 最近才倒閉,真實太奇怪了
<sennn> linux發佈這麼多年
<iIlL10Oo> 我感觉一直没起来，一直是倒闭的。
<sennn> 悲哀,
<iIlL10Oo> 为了经济利益吧
<Guest14607> sennn, 悲哀个毛
<iIlL10Oo> 不是为了整个社区和恭喜开源的代码
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 美国才多少年历史？中国清代就4亿
<Guest14607> sennn, 现在农民工都会用linux，红旗就不能继续拿研究经费了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 当时4亿，就是差不多，每个家庭生育2个孩子，人口数量就可以保持平衡。
<iIlL10Oo> 生5,6个，那是要打仗才能死掉的人数吗？
<sennn> 習近平最近 說中國睡獅已醒,我想中國現在只是殭屍而已
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你考虑下，当时可能每个家庭两个么，考虑下当时的医疗水平，死亡率
<sennn> 不談政治
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 考虑问题太少，就容易做出武端结论
<gfrog> iIlL10Oo: 米国那些人口就比较荒凉啊。很多地儿不是走很久都看不到人么
<nyfair> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/key-security-meeting-leaked-govt-investigates.aspx?pageID=238&nID=64190&NewsCatID=338
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ WRAP UP: Ankara on alert after spying on security meeting leaked - POLITICS
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈
<sennn> linus本人已經不讀內核代碼了
<iIlL10Oo> 反正生5,6个是不对的
<iIlL10Oo> > qsbk
<sennn> 讀不過來啊,太多了
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: no implicit conversion from nil to integer
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 照你这么说，美国那些十几个孩子的没法过了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 10%的人生10几个没事， 80%的人生10个，就是不对的
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove,要考虑整体节奏
<Sm4rkey> 中国睡鸡差一点儿醒了，49年又睡了～
<sennn> 電視裏 新聞裏動不動就和美國比這比那,根本沒有可比性,都是噴子
<sennn> Sm4rkey 夠有種
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 2%的人杀人和2%的人生育10个孩子，都不会造成人口老龄化
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub4dos引导的三系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457166 我的电脑是三系统 win7+win8.1+ubuntu13.10 我用的是grub4dos引导的系统，grldr文件是这样写的： timeout 30 default 0 gfxmenu /message title [1] Windows 8.1 map --unmap=0:0xff map --unhook root (hd0,4) chainloader /bootmgr title [2] Windows 7 sp1 map --unmap
<^k^>  ─> =0:0xff map --unhook root (hd0,0) chainloader /bootmgr title [3] Ubuntu 13.10 root (hd0,5) kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda6 initrd /initrd.img boot title [4] 360急救盘V2013.11.11 f …
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 组团
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们又组壕团啊
<gfrog> lmh1: 茉莉
<sennn> 吊
<gfrog> freeflying: 土壕铛说他要土壕金
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 肉食者谋之
<freeflying> gfrog: nani？ 他也会用水果的东西啊
<sennn> 中文之美寫出來,
<sennn> 吼吼
<sennn> 強烈支持文化大革命
<iIlL10Oo> 任何改变都是有代价的
<gfrog> freeflying: 哼哼，谁知道呢。
<onlylove> sennn: 脑子坏掉，巫妖可救
<sennn> 將革命進行到底!,到最後把自己的以及後代的命都割了
<adam8157> afk
<sennn> 要不斷的進行階級清洗,槍杆子裏面出政權!
<iIlL10Oo> http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=DVD0GcXfYdUW5Rz2V4rckqcd7ccP13YCr1aCchr3IgkHMeUGI3M-SC6KAF6aZu8pZVBnIPq9tIFHZ0-MZ7JDUpdOkp5r9JkOex7dYNyJLBi
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 狼图腾读后感_百度文库
<sennn> 貧下中農萬歲
<onlylove> freeflying: 我又想借帽子了，咋办
<onlylove> freeflying: 算了，还是ignore好点
<sennn> 我們都是臭老九
<sennn> 人民公社萬歲!!!
<sennn> 這就是真實的中國
<sennn> 打土豪,分田地,大鍊鋼鐵,動起來
<yunfan> 割命根子
<onlylove> imtxc: 看那个疯子说话，突然觉得我还是相对安全的……
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> gfrog: 团购土豪金？
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • PHP项目实战视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457168 经典的PHP项目实战视频教程，如果你刚学习完PHP基础知识或者已经学过PHP的相关知识却无项目实战经验，那么此套视频教程将让你如鱼得水。 教程内容： 01.MVC模式与PHP框架介绍【LAMP兄弟连高洛峰PHP项目视频
<imtxc> adam8157: 团购土豪金了？
<sennn> 用3年實現共產主義,萬歲!!!
<sennn> linux 萬歲
 * gfrog 哪来这么个家伙……
<freeflying> onlylove: 谁啊
<sennn> 超英敢美 ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 三棒子的服务是真差啊
<sennn> 跨越式發展
<onlylove> freeflying: 那个sennn和他很像的还有之前的mjkr还是谁
 * adam8157 我才不用
<onlylove> sennn: 给你1分钟机会恢复正常
<onlylove> sennn: 不然kickban
<gfrog> freeflying: 不敢用棒子货，太不靠谱
<sennn> 好了,正常了
<onlylove> sennn: 确定？
<sennn> 是
<imtxc> freeflying: 三棒子送dropbox空间你领到没有
<onlylove> sennn: 以后再不正常咋办
<sennn> 不知道
<sennn> 因爲我說的都是真實的歷史
<onlylove> sennn: 你说的真的是真实的历史么？
<sennn> 可能是
<onlylove> sennn: 告诉你，那些口号看的我很不爽，如何还有下次，你自己知道
<sennn> pcbsd 在我的asus 機子上安裝後特效全開,kde威武
<sennn> 但不推薦日常使用,很短軟件不兼容
<sennn> 就像linux之於windows
<Sm4rkey>  onlylove 取消了 onlylove 的频道管理员权    这算挥刀自宫不？
<sennn> 算
<onlylove> Sm4rkey: 不是啊，本来就是临时借来的，当然要还回去
<Sm4rkey> onlylove :原来如此
<sennn> 好吧
<onlylove> sennn: 和你说，那段历史给很多人造成很大伤害，以后别拿来当稀罕物瞎扯
<sennn> 瞭解
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统安装的严重问题，求破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457169 QQ截图20140327091042.pngQQ截图20140327091055.png先后出现了这两个，我都否了，后面就安装不了。我之前是想装64位的，也是这样，再装32的也是这样。U盘也换了几个了。。。 我笔记本的配置。。。 驱动精灵
<^k^>  ─> 硬件检测报告 版本:2014.3.18.1036(8.0.318.1036) ==================================================================================================== 硬件概要 CPU: 英特 …
<sennn> 繁體字之美 不言而喻,是歷史的積澱是智慧的源泉,我們卻揮刀自宮了,哎
<onlylove> 下载个linux deepin看看……
<sennn> 點到爲止
<sennn> 麒麟 os還是可以的
<adam8157> freeflying: 我不会用, 听 gfrog 瞎扯
<onlylove> winxp3.2G的内存限制真纠结
<sennn> 有64位xp呀
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<onlylove> firefox647M的内存使用时要闹哪样
<sennn> firefox的新界面很棒
<sennn> 支持mozilla
<gfrog> onlylove: 这很多么？
<onlylove> 1.2G的镜像传到server上太慢……咋办……
<onlylove> gfrog: 不少了吧，我在家的时候也就200多点
<freeflying> adam8157: 节操你还是要得嘛
<freeflying> adam8157: 招行的人说周五找我，又不来了
<onlylove> gfrog: 我觉得可能是我在用dta下载东西的原因……所有标签都关了还500多
<adam8157> freeflying: 为啥不来了?
<nyfair> sennn: 那叫正体中文
<sennn> 對
<freeflying> adam8157: 没来电话
<nyfair> sennn: 甲骨文更有美感
<sennn> 否
<adam8157> freeflying: 回过去
<adam8157> nyfair: 别逗他了
<Sm4rkey> 正体中文 “与” 这个字 反而不美了
<sennn> 與
<Sm4rkey> 与 才是古子
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying xarg有方法把很多行string一次一行传给一个程序处理么？
<sennn> 不懂
 * gfrog 妈蛋，这好像是之前我在哪家公司见过的面试题
<Sm4rkey> http://www.zdic.net/z/14/zy/4E0E.htm
<^k^> Sm4rkey: ⇪ 与的异体字|与的字形|与的字源|汉典“与”字的字形字形
<freeflying>  gfrog py靠谱些
<gfrog> freeflying: 懒得写，而且没办法写到一行里
<adam8157> gfrog: 本来不是这样的?
<onlylove> gfrog: 好像记得xargs可以处理ls的输出……这算不算一次一行……
<gfrog> adam8157: 我以为是一次传进去
<adam8157> gfrog: xargs reads items from the standard input, delimited by blanks (which can be protected with double or single quotes or a backslash) or newlines, and executes the command (default is /bin/echo) one or more times with any initial-arguments followed by items read from standard input.
<adam8157> one or more times
<adam8157> blanks or newlines
<gfrog> adam8157: onlylove freeflying 我在某个输出里取了一堆值，一个值一行，然后想把这些值加起来，用xargs能做？ 还是直接awk算了……
<onlylove> gfrog: 加起来……awk吧……
<onlylove> gfrog: 就知道xargs是传递参数的，有没有运算功能真不知道
<adam8157> gfrog: --delimiter 用eof, --replace 换行变加号    什么的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你说说 blanks -> one time, newlines -> more times?
<freeflying> adam8157: 招行不理我，算了，我还是死磕建行算了
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<adam8157> freeflying: 别介, 办个嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 卧槽，懂了，我试试
<freeflying> adam8157: 人不让我办啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 小昭应该有一张 其它选配
<freeflying> adam8157: 建行年费好高啊，580
<adam8157> freeflying: 刷几笔什么的
<freeflying> adam8157: 10笔后免
<adam8157> freeflying: 可以啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 有啥能把手机装到自行车上得架子推荐
<gfrog> freeflying: 不靠谱，别装。
<gfrog> freeflying: 找个臂袋绑胳膊上更靠谱点
<freeflying> gfrog: 那算了，去趟怀柔
<onlylove> adam8157: 土豪
<adam8157> onlylove: 毛线
<onlylove> adam8157: 有信用卡的都是土豪
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 下个月帝都有车展
<adam8157> 只有一张50K的, 总授信额度不高啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不知道？
<freeflying> gfrog: 找时间去瞅瞅？
<gfrog> freeflying: 神马？ 车展么？ 必须的啊，还没去过帝都车展呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 我看imtxc那么多卡，于是那天多事去搜了下信用卡的词条，发现那东西就是给土豪临时没带钱准备的
 * adam8157 larry finger肯定是处女座的
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 如果有更多的国产游戏出Linux版本，不知道有无人买？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457170 想起了《雨血》上了steam却没有非win的版本。。。。。。。若是真的没人买，难道以后都不会有国产游戏出Linux版本了? 统计信息: 发表于 由 游戏专业做游戏 — 2014-03-28 14:
<^k^>  ─> 29
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还信那个？
<adam8157> onlylove: 玩笑话 :)
<gfrog> adam8157: 没搞定。
 * gfrog 还是试试awk直接搞算了
<onlylove> 2M的下载速度，深度服务器不赖嘛
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium维基百科里的图片显示不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457171 chromium维基百科里的图片显示不了，应该不是网的问题，firefox里能正常显示 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-03-28 14:37
<onlylove> 虎头蛇尾的5KB
<Complex01>  嘿嘿
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊？
<Complex01> anybody at home?
<onlylove> 刚启动X就挂了……deepin确定没问题
<Complex01> 挂了还在线
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥，和啊当说你的土豪行为
<onlylove> Complex01: deepin的vm挂了，又不是宿主挂了
<Complex01> 不懂你什么意思
 * adam8157 在买短袖T
<Complex01> deepin里装vm虚拟机了
<Complex01> ？
<Complex01> 好复杂
<onlylove> Complex01: 虚拟机里面装deepin，有问题么？
<onlylove> 看样子网卡驱动不妙
<Complex01> 没问题了，我还以为是deepin里的虚拟机挂了呢
<onlylove> 不行我就把这货上传到远在新加坡的机器吧……
<Complex01> 以前干过linux里装vm，把windows装在里面的事情
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还用买T？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊, 要买啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不是有很多？
<gfrog> adam8157: RH神马的
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说还有我U的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 能正经穿的只有三件了
<gfrog> adam8157: 上班不用那么正经
<adam8157> gfrog: U的质量太差, RH的美版太大
<gfrog> adam8157: RH大的也就那么一件healty啥的那个
<Complex01> 都一样，两双鞋，三个牛仔裤，三个T
<nyfair> 蛋蛋！
<adam8157> ...
<nyfair> adam8157: 你那篇文章底下，一堆fedoratoy粪坑黑我
<onlylove> nyfair: 你敢这么叫，不怕被k?
<imtxc> test
<gfrog> nyfair: 丫还发文章了？！
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:48
<imtxc> onlylove: 我了个去，我的这客户端好诡异
<Complex01> fedora 怎么跑ubuntu-cn里来了
<imtxc> onlylove: 在 cygwin里面用 weechat 来着
<Complex01> 弟弟
<Complex01> 点点点
<Complex01> 什么都没有
<adam8157> nyfair: 哪有?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:50
<imtxc> > 糗事百科
<Complex01> 点点点.
<^k^> imtxc: no implicit conversion from nil to integer
<nyfair> myfair 评论 @ 2014-03-28 1:42
<nyfair> 什麼時候來個Visual Studio？
<nyfair> nyfair1 评论 @ 2014-03-28 2:52
<nyfair> 模仿功力太差，3分不能再多
<nyfair> adam8157: 这还不叫黑？
<onlylove> deepin要不要对vbox兼容这么差
<gfrog> > qsbk
<^k^> gfrog: no implicit conversion from nil to integer
<adam8157> nyfair: 这不是你啊?
<nyfair> 故意起这些id黑我啊
<yunfan> 看ip是不是那个大楼就知道了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:52
<onlylove> adam8157: 当当是黑白？
<adam8157> onlylove: 不是
<adam8157> nyfair: 摸头
<imtxc> nnd
<onlylove> adam8157: 那你发的啥文章，不是grome3.12那个？
<adam8157> onlylove: 我在下头有comment而已
<yunfan> 不过也不排除贼喊捉贼 这叫欲纵故擒
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神，乃肿么木有来帝都？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 连接幻灯片时mirror displays灰色，点不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457172 用我的笔记本连接幻灯片放映时，mirror displays灰色，点不了。是因为分辨率不匹配么？ 笔记本的分辨率调不了，只有1280x800(16:10)一个选项 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-03-28 14:51
<nyfair> 显然是他投的搞
<imtxc> onlylove: quassel 好难用啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 左边那个时间戳好长， 怎么关掉？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道……我不关心那个，我只要有能用的就用，quassel是个分布式的，貌似你可以用client连接到远程的core
<adam8157> nyfair: 毛线
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以试试miranda嘛
<nyfair> imtxc: circ
<nyfair> onlylove: miranda是什么？你用的充气娃娃？
<onlylove> deepin在vbox里面不能自动释放鼠标……恩，还有不少问题……
<imtxc> nyfair: 我试试
<onlylove> nyfair: 充气娃娃？我需要么，不是每次都睡你么
<adam8157> 0_0
<eexp> 吉娃娃，你就irc能找到人 gfrog
<eexp> 蛋蛋陀
<adam8157> eexp: 把你的微信share给gfrog了
<gfrog> eexp: …… 但是我一天都在irc啊，哼哼
<eexp> 我手机上irc，输入困难
<eexp> 似乎很lag
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • Linux mint启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457173 大家好。 最近在一台Thinkpad T400上面安装了Linux mint debian edition，并且升级到了最新版。但是在启动的时候偶尔会卡住，但不是每次都卡住。卡住后强行关机重启一、两次就好了。但是过段时间又会卡住。最近的
<imtxc> > 糗事百科
<^k^> imtxc: no implicit conversion from nil to integer
<imtxc> 啥啥啥啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 算了，还是 quassel 吧， 懒得下载别的了， 装 pidgin 还要装gtk库，费劲
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ping
<zenNamaste> cherrot:
<iMadper> cherrot: 内推个漂亮妹子帮我?
<cherrot> iMadper: 必须啊！
<cherrot> 直接推我们组
<cherrot> iMadper: 还能解决我们组大龄单身男青年的婚姻问题
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩.
<cherrot> iMadper: 简历发来 意向职位啥？
<iMadper> cherrot: 面试你们得放点点水
<iMadper> cherrot: 这个一会儿我msg你私聊
<adam8157> iMadper: ........
<nyfair> 靠，我也要内推
<cherrot> iMadper: 好  只要是妹子 防水是肯定的。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛别闹
<cherrot> iMadper: 但我肯定不会去面试。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 那你要提前关照好面试的人呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板好
<cherrot> iMadper: 要是面试到我们组那肯定没问题啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 赞.
<nyfair> 麻蛋，伦家好歹也是花街咨询出来的，还不够格进你司？
<cherrot> iMadper: 照片先发来瞅瞅？
<cherrot> nyfair: 花街咨询是闹哪样。。
<happyaron> 貌似看见了神马。
<iMadper> cherrot: 我没有的.
<happyaron>  iMadper 封口费？
<iMadper> happyaron: 你想给多少? 直接打我支付宝.
<happyaron>  iMadper 那妹子大家认识不？
<iMadper> happyaron: 不认识.
<adam8157> 什么情况
<nyfair> cherrot: 犹太姥在花街开的扯淡公司，简称花街咨询
<cherrot> iMadper: 你的小师妹？
<iMadper> cherrot: 问太多.
<cherrot> nyfair: 柳巷顾问~
<iMadper> cherrot: 反正人都要推你们公司了, 你着急啥
<nyfair> adam8157: 求内推
<cherrot> iMadper: 组里太久没见过妹子了 你要理解我
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~
<adam8157> nyfair: 庙太小啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 等我问清楚了意向, 然后私信给你.
<nyfair> adam8157: 再见
<adam8157> nyfair: 来把简历给我
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以直接走web
<iMadper> nyfair: 简历上要有照片
<adam8157> iMadper: +1
<onlylove> adam8157: 没照片直接pass
<onlylove> 感觉deepin在外观上还是很用心的
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> nyfair 这离开消息还是蛮剽悍的。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: pong
<imtxc> test
<onlylove> happyaron: 昨天才改的
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:17
<eexp> iMadper: 你要跳槽了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<iMadper> eexp: 还没恩
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:18
<imtxc> iMadper: pong
<yunfan> imtxc: 晚上回家去
<iIlL10Oo> > 糗事百科
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 漂亮妹纸为何不给我内推
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: no implicit conversion from nil to integer
<cherrot> maplebeats_: 你竟然出现了
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你不在帝都
 * cherrot pa~pa~pa! maplebeats_
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 你也帮忙推?
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 看看最后中哪家?
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 这也行？
<imtxc> iMadper: 直接把照片电话啥的发来再说
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 发来
<onlylove> cherrot: 唉，看来妹子的存在果然是为了让汉子更努力的干活
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 对的
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 你去si吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 不推就别逼逼 .... ... lol~
<cherrot> onlylove: 团建作用大于编码作用
<imtxc> iMadper: 我可以尝试推倒啊。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 你们那里, 技术要求最低的岗位, 说来听听
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 问你个事情，你起hadoop的时候有没有遇到*** is running as *** stop it first
<nyfair> cherrot : adam8157: 西奈西奈西奈
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 没有，我只写脚本进行分发，使用我不管
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 运维
<imtxc> 啥哦
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 运维太难, 我都做不来
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 这叫技术要求低？
<imtxc> 客服啊
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 有没有前台，接电话什么的
<imtxc> 400 部门啊
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 点鼠标都不会？
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 会点, 但是不知道点哪里
<cherrot> maplebeats_: 最近公司越来越抠了 要不到机器 结果马航飞机突发新闻了 运维被追责了~
<imtxc> iMadper: 声音甜不甜 ~
<iMadper> imtxc: 布吉岛
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 我们自动化程度很高的，只需要点鼠标
<cherrot> iMadper: 哪里不会点哪里
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 赞.
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 2333
<imtxc> 周末了有啥好事没有
<gfrog> billyway: ping.
<iMadper> imtxc: larry 要来
<iMadper> imtxc: perl作者
<imtxc> iMadper: 来哪里？
<billyway> gfrog, pong, 斯密达？
<iMadper> csdn  imtxc
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 追就追啊，不爽辞就好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不怕被烧么
<gfrog> billyway: 我记得windows的rtc要设成 -rtc base=localtime,driftfix=slew 是不？
<iMadper> imtxc: 来演讲
<iMadper> imtxc: 被烧???
<gfrog> iMadper: 我们中午还说起你来着
<iMadper> gfrog: 我咋了?
<imtxc> perl 异党
<imtxc> lisp 异党
<onlylove> iMadper: larry脑袋有坑？去CSDN?
<billyway> gfrog, 你知道得太多了。
<gfrog> iMadper: 说你薅羊毛
<cherrot> maplebeats_: 是啊 一哥们要辞了
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在larry估计在用ruby吧?
<cherrot> maplebeats_: 太他妈不爽
<iMadper> gfrog: 哪有?!
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<iMadper> gf
<gfrog> billyway: cool
<iMadper> gfrog: rh
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> gfrog: rh reward, 你换过东西吗?
<onlylove> imtxc: py异党！
<gfrog> iMadper: 嘛儿？
<gfrog> iMadper: 换过，amazon购物卡
<imtxc> 羊毛？
<imtxc> 哪里有
<maplebeats_> cherrot: 我会告诉你我们组这个月走三个人吗？
<iMadper> gfrog: 500羊那个?
<gfrog> iMadper: 妈蛋，走的时候我还剩了几十块呢
<gfrog> iMadper: 现在涨了？ 以前有50/100的
<iMadper> gfrog: 现在100的只有jd了
<billyway> gfrog,  -rtc base=localtime,clock=host,driftfix=slew
<gfrog> billyway: 反正base是localtime就是了
<billyway> gfrog, 木有错。
<gfrog> billyway: cool！ 感谢
<billyway> gfrog, 被客户挑战了 ？
<billyway> gfrog, NP
<gfrog> billyway: 让我在12个qemu process里找出来哪个运行的windows
<adam8157> iMadper: 必须换joyo gift card啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 153点
<iMadper> adam8157: 500羊
<iMadper> adam8157: 哪儿去拿153点儿去?
<imtxc> 啥好东西
<adam8157> iMadper: ? 额度不够的话可以用信用卡补
<billyway> gfrog, 不同发行商，建议的参数可能不一样啊。光看这个能行吗。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: rh的羊毛
<Complex01> windows下用ircy用什么
<gfrog> billyway: 反正是libvirt生成的，大体不会错
<imtxc> gfrog, iMadper, adam8157 哦啊，膜拜，加油撸
<billyway> gfrog, 'virsh list '去看名字吧。。。
<gfrog> billyway: 显然没了
<billyway> Oo...
<gfrog> billyway: 只有sosreport
<imtxc> onlylove: nnnnd, linux 的机器被断网了
<billyway> gfrog, 要你debug ?
<onlylove> imtxc: 发生了啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 没啥，2B 客户要求存代码的机器不能联网。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 说要来查看。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就不连呗，反正也没啥用处
<iIlL10Oo> netstat -antp | grep "135 "
<iIlL10Oo> gfrog, windows默认打开135端口
<gfrog> iIlL10Oo: 机器都关了
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<onlylove> gfrog: 都关了怎么找
<gfrog> onlylove: 擦，问题简单还用问
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩， 就是irc吹水不方便 lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38916
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | eBay日本论坛的用户密码是用户名+123456
<onlylove> 唉，调戏大发了，nyfair不理我了
<nyfair> onlylove: 你又没事，找我干嘛
<onlylove> nyfair: 没
<nyfair> onlylove: 不刷存在感就会死？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不会
<nyfair> onlylove: 哦，再见
<nyfair> imtxc: qq
<onlylove> nyfair: 我还在想是不是对你太过分，目前看，你抗打击能力比我想象的要好很多
<nyfair> onlylove: 我的原则是网络绝对不影响现实，吵完架无论输赢以及有没有结束都要心平气和的祝福对方精神亢奋，一夜好梦
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度游戏中心游戏专题更新说明(03-28)——人人都是侦探 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457174 深渊之森 深渊之森是一款非常有特色的冒险解谜类游戏，游戏内容丰富，剧情十分曲折。玩家们需要找到小镇上隐藏的真相，逃出这个被迷雾包围的小镇！ 湖景小屋 这是多么
<onlylove> 鼠标手肿么破
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1104537
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 日本72岁爷爷因女装买春被捕 50年间因同罪名被捕9次 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> nyfair: gfrog iMadper imtxc roylez_ http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/93f8d29dgw1eeurwz7wwlj20p00gon0h.jpg
<iMadper> adam8157: 真恐怖
<iMadper> adam8157: 压力大
<gfrog> adam8157: 神马意思？
<RainFlying> 魔都房租好贵！
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也没看懂
<RainFlying> 准备房子到期之后住佘山去了。
<iMadper> gfrog: FBI warning
<adam8157> RainFlying: 牛牛
<yunfan> adam8157: 问个正经的问题
<adam8157> yunfan: 头一回问正经的啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 1， 贵社的系统安装做到u盘里 放在 udf下启动有没有问题?
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道, 我不用我司系统的
<yunfan> adam8157: 2 日常用那个udf做/ 如何？ (/home另外挂)
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不知道也得调查下 因为我马上要装机
<adam8157> yunfan: udf可写么?
<yunfan> 这回回去要住个半个月
<yunfan> adam8157: 可写 我配成可写的了
<adam8157> yunfan: 为毛用udf
<yunfan> adam8157: u盘嘛
<yunfan> 减少点随机操作
<adam8157> yunfan: ubifs
<adam8157> gfrog: 我有不好的预感
<adam8157> sb太多, 我特么也跟着丢人
<yunfan> adam8157: 不是这个 是udf 我专门去找的
<adam8157> yunfan: 我知道, 我说nandflash推荐用ubifs
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛
<yunfan> adam8157: 我是看老外推荐udf 不光针对u盘优化 而且在win下也支持读写
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥预感？
<yunfan> 属于降级支持的意思
<adam8157> yunfan: 对udf没研究
<yunfan> adam8157: 那ubi呢 如果上他 需要特殊设置么
<yunfan> 我现在就要弄个安装盘 给我妈那机器装个ubuntu
<yunfan> 要不然回家没法开工
<adam8157> yunfan: 我会说我都不建议么, 直接ext4好了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你建议用这个就是故意坑我了
<iMadper> xfs
<yunfan> 算了 不跟你bb了
<yunfan> 正经问 不正经回答
<yunfan> 1404现在可稳了？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我修完某个bug之后, 稳了
<yunfan> adam8157: 关键是可下到的iso是否是稳的
<yunfan> 算了算了 还是弄个lts
<adam8157> yunfan: 我觉得还行
<adam8157> yunfan: 12.04太老了
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不要试试deepin
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 1304不是lts阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 半个月, 等你走的时候就升级成正式的了
<adam8157> yunfan: sure note
<adam8157> yunfan: sure not
<yunfan> fuck被骗了
<yunfan> 那还不如1310呢  就下这个了
 * adam8157 真心推荐14.04
<yunfan> 又下不到正式的 你扯什么
<yunfan> 我倒是想快速尝试下arch
<adam8157> yunfan: 装上升级就是了
<adam8157> yunfan: 还有20天就正式了
<yunfan> 不管了 到时候再说
<yunfan> 我被你们那种升级搞怕了 还不如直接装快
<yunfan> 最过分一次就是我现在这个1304 是从1204一路升上来的
<yunfan> 后来发现pae不好 又改成重新装了次x64的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国产COS与红旗Linux的博弈将继续 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457175 2000年6月，中科院软件所与上海联创组建了国内第一个Linux企业中科红旗（注册资本91.5万美元），主打产品红旗Linux(发行版)。 2012月3月，中科院软件所注资上海联彤，与台湾威盛王雪红谋划推出COS操作
<^k^>  ─> 系统（冠名“中国”，把“中国”当成公司商标），以期占领中国大陆市场。2014年1月15日，两者联合高调推出“中国OS”，名头很大，上 …
<adam8157> =,=
<Complex01> 如果想要在ubuntu下编译源码安装软件，需要具备那些条件，编译内核什么的
<onlylove> Complex01: apt-get install build-essential
<onlylove> Complex01: 这是必须的
<Complex01> 但我都不懂命令什么的，也没有编程的基础
<onlylove> Complex01: 就我目前知道的，如果顺利的话，不需要编程基础，不需要懂，但是命令必须要用
<onlylove> Complex01: 没多大事情，很简单的，照着来就行
<onlylove> Complex01: 只要你愿意照着来，linux系统都能编译
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 京企推基于自主操作系统的智能手表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457176 来源:北京日报　 作者:孙奇茹 昨天，基于国产智能穿戴设备平台的国产穿戴式设备Tick智能手表发布。该款表可实现手机提醒、健康监测和传统手表三大功能。 昨日，一款基于国产自主研发智能穿
<yunfan> 没有编程基础非要自己编译是找折腾
<Complex01> 其实我还是希望自己懂一点，而不是靠网上搜以下命令，有些东西毕竟不一样
<nyfair> yunfan: 不折腾不舒服斯基
<Complex01> 如果要学编程那学什么
<Complex01> 好多语言呢，怎么入手，昨天有推荐py的、
<Complex01> 以前有学过一点点c++把
<yunfan> nyfair: 嗯 拍好叫我
<onlylove> deepin支持vmware的鼠标自动释放，为啥不支持vbox的
<onlylove> 难道我的vbox版本低了？
<nyfair> Complex01: 数据结构，编译原理，汇编。这三学完语言就不是问题了
<nyfair> Complex01: 随便哪门语言，1个下午啃完语法就搞定
<nyfair> Complex01: 用汉字的人别去学py
<onlylove> nyfair: 用汉字的去学易语言？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我的意思是py对unicode支持蛋疼，没叫你用中文编程，你不要过度脑补
<onlylove> nyfair: 可是py好学
<nyfair> onlylove: 如果写游戏外挂，易语言的钩子确实比py好用多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我多次尝试学py, 没学会...
<nyfair> onlylove: 易语言更好学，你不要戴有色眼镜
<onlylove> iMadper: 好学是n多人推荐的说法……其实我也不知道好学不，因为我也没学会
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来，我就不会啥编程语言，基本没学会啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 这俩我都没学会
<dx_> 大家好，我是新人
<nyfair> 新手语言，我推荐.net
<nyfair> c#
<onlylove> 你咋不推荐VB
<nyfair> vala不错，只是平台是个问题
<nyfair> onlylove: vb各种槽很难用的好伐
<nyfair> onlylove: 除非就弄个简单的gui
<onlylove> nyfair: .net很好用恶魔
<iMadper> c#挺好用.
<iMadper> 比java简单易用
<mike__> 差不多吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 你会几种编程的语言
<iMadper> onlylove: c/ perl/ ruby
<onlylove> iMadper: 我一直试图学一种，但是发现因为自己不是专门编码的，所以一直学不会
<nyfair> iMadper: 菊苣好腻害
<iMadper> nyfair: 别讥讽俺...
<onlylove> iMadper: 真的很厉害
<iMadper> onlylove: 别讥讽俺...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不敢讥讽你
<onlylove> iMadper: 讥讽你以后不给我推荐好电脑了
<iMadper> 我从没推荐过呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正你会的那三种，C是上学学过的，至今会写hello world，perl能看懂简单的，ruby一点不会
<nyfair> iMadper: 八嘎噶,欧买诶大鸡
 * nyfair c是上高中学过的，java是上大学学过的，c++是某天作死想写个播放器啃了点书现学的，lua是那东西写完之后想嵌个脚本就随便硬加的
<nyfair> 马达马达达内
<onlylove> 我不该在新加坡的机器上折腾……
<onlylove> 算了已经那样了……
<cap_sensitive> HI
<dx_> 我现在正在看java核心技术，卷1
<dx_> 头疼
<^k^> cap_sensitive:点点点.  16:43
<nyfair> 呆湾人民好顶赞，最近又开始反反服贸了
<Complex01> 牛逼牛逼阿
<nyfair> 坐等反反反服贸运动
<onlylove> nyfair: 他们怕大陆人去把茶叶蛋抢光了，他们就没得吃了
<Complex01> 这么牛逼
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这样是不愁吃饭的 真好
<Complex01> 最近怎么老见到有人说茶叶蛋
<onlylove> Complex01: 茶叶蛋的事情是11年还是啥时候的老梗了，最近被翻出来而已
<Complex01> ·》·
<onlylove> Complex01: 台湾某教授在一个节目里说，大陆人消费不起茶叶蛋，在车站吃泡面被围观
<onlylove> Complex01: 然后被各种狂吐槽，最近不知道因为啥，这事又被翻出来了
<yunfan> 这有啥 大陆不也有人说韩国人吃不起肉么
<yunfan> 东亚都这种德性
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于自动被静音，求大神解救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457178 RT：玩自定制ubuntu，将ubuntu阉割了，所有图形界面的按钮取消掉了。 现在发现，由于某个包，导致声音自动被设置成静音，又没有图形按钮把静音取消，怎么破？ 有关于声音设置的配置文件吗？（简
<^k^>  ─> 言之，就是只能在命令行下将静音取消。）急！！！！在线等！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenisabird — 2014-03-28 16:51
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说朝鲜吃不起我没准信，韩国……真的很难信
<nyfair> yunfan: 棒子国的午餐肉确实是送礼佳品，然后棒子吃的种类也确实不多，被误读了呗
<nyfair> 因为天朝穷人的思维就是送礼送的都是平时买不起的
<Complex01> 韩国人喜欢高级牛肉
 * onlylove 决定试用deepin几天看看感觉
<MeaCu1pa> nyfair: 午餐肉除了SPAM其他都是渣
<Complex01> onlylove有折腾精神，我也就用个windows
<MeaCu1pa> nyfair: SPAM也不便宜，的确可以送人
<Complex01> 有个台式机电脑就好了，想装个ubuntu
<Router2> onlylove 貌似deepin界面超级像windows
<onlylove> Complex01: 毛折腾精神，折腾的才不用deepin，就到目前来说，deepin给我的感觉是给懒人用的
<onlylove> Router2: 不是的，那个是雨林木风
<Complex01> 那你还是不要装了，
<onlylove> Complex01: 我是懒人，为毛不装
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<Complex01> 系统撞来装装去的也没什么
<Router2> onlylove 哦，以前网上看过装完后的界面，一直以为是那个...
<onlylove> Router2: deepin有自己的dde
<Complex01> 能够用，不拖后腿就好了
<Router2> onlylove 真是越来越乱
<onlylove> Complex01: 能把linux和windows揉一起才不会拖后腿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于Ubuntu不启动X，直接进入字符界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457179 虚拟机里装Ubuntu，启动X，慢、卡！想在系统启动后不启动X，直接进入文本界面。找了很多方法都不行。 错误方法如下 第一种： Code: /etc/X11/default-display-manager 用#注释掉 #/usr/sbin/gdm 或 #/usr/sbin/li
<^k^>  ─> ghtdm 第二种： Code: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub 把这一行 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" 改成 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" 第三种： Code: $ sudo updat …
<onlylove> Complex01: 或者能让linux的显卡驱动好点，国产网游能在上面跑，网银盾能用
<nyfair> 乌克兰著名的极右翼武装分子领导人亚历山大穆基奇科(Aleksandr Muzychko)在西乌克兰的罗夫诺地区被不明身份的武装分子射杀。
<Router2> onlylove 网银基本没盼头了吧
<dx_> 不是有个兼容性内核项目么？那个怎么样？
<nyfair> 迷之音：听说你们通缉大检查长？
<onlylove> Router2: ff的useragent
<onlylove> Router2: 伪装成手机浏览器……
<Router2> onlylove 那U盾呢
<onlylove> Router2: 盾啊，这个确实不指望了
<onlylove> Router2: 不过国外都怎么搞的……
<Complex01> Inter(r) Xeon(R)  cpu  E31275@3.4Ghz 这个处理器是不是用在工作站上的
<Complex01> 或者说服务器上
<Router2> onlylove 国外还真不清楚，大多都信用卡信息就OK了吧
<onlylove> e3啊，为啥1275记得最低的是1280
<onlylove> Router2: 要不申请个信用卡，然后信用卡付账，然后借记卡自动还款？
<Complex01> 反正是这样的
<onlylove> Complex01: xeon都是工作站及以上的机器用的
<Router2> onlylove 我看国外有信用卡信息就够了
<onlylove> Complex01: 但是e3可以用在家用机主板上
<Router2> Complex01 一般Xeon都是服务器上，也有不少E3 1230装家用机的，比I7划算
<onlylove> Router2: 现在不行了，e3和i7差不多钱了
<onlylove> Router2: 早期很划算，和i5差不多价格
<Router2> onlylove 炒起来了吧
<onlylove> Router2: 是的
<Router2> onlylove 我买的1230v2，价格还行
<onlylove> Router2: 但是e3和i7比还是有优势的，多线程什么的，但是i7有睿频
<adam8157> gfrog: 为什么这次见Mark感觉长高了很多
<onlylove> adam8157: Mark换鞋子了
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> Router2: 所以这事看需求
<onlylove> Router2: 相对而言，家庭用户还是适合i7
<Router2> onlylove 一般至强的U会比别的系列好些
<onlylove> Router2: 是肯定会好
<onlylove> Router2: xeon这都是给24×7工作设计的，都是晶圆的中心部分切下来的
<Router2> onlylove 是啊，就这点优势。不过一般家用不是很明显
<jusss> adam8157: 哇，你也戴上帽子了
 * onlylove 突然想申请信用卡……
<Complex01> 我感觉这个U挺好，反正ubuntu，windows MAc下服务器上都见过这个E 系列的U
<onlylove> Complex01: 别搞，E3有毛好的，我这边用E5还嫌慢呢
<Complex01> 你是用来做什么
<onlylove> Complex01: 双路E5的DELL R610，hadoop排序
<onlylove> Complex01: 死慢死慢的
<adam8157> onlylove: 私信个手机号来
<onlylove> adam8157: 做咩用
<adam8157> onlylove: 推荐你信用卡
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是又要短信注销帐号吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: Mark相当强壮啊，跟他握手被捏的手疼。
<jusss> onlylove: e3是x86的吗？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我就想想而已……
<onlylove> jusss: 是
<onlylove> adam8157: 哪个银行的
<yunfan> nyfair: 你说话也可疑
<jusss> onlylove: 那可以装个win玩游戏吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 可以
<dx_> onlylove：贵集群是用的那个发行版？
<onlylove> jusss: 不过服务器上一般跑winserver版的
<onlylove> dx_: centos
<jusss> onlylove: 这个e3好；还是i7好
<yunfan> onlylove: 装个zerovm给我玩玩把
<dx_> onlylove：那hadoop呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 多线程高负载的话e3好，如果对频率敏感的话i7好，i7有核心显卡
<adam8157> onlylove: 小昭啊
<jusss> adam8157: 前两天看完霍比特人2了，感觉完全是给3做铺垫
<adam8157> jusss: .
<onlylove> dx_: 都有，我司做测试的，市面上的发行版都有
<Router2> onlylove 一般玩游戏的都是独显
<jusss> onlylove: 难道e3没核显？
<onlylove> Router2: 我知道……
<onlylove> jusss: 很明显没有
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是咩
<jusss> onlylove: 在网上搞点啥能挣点钱，失业在家不知道干啥
<onlylove> jusss: 游戏外挂
<dx_> onlylove：有没有直接跑apache版的？集群维护略蛋疼啊
<onlylove> dx_: 看不懂你啥意思，维护肯定蛋疼啊
<nyfair> jusss: 来跟我合作小黄油
<onlylove> dx_: apache版随便下啊
<jusss> nyfair: 那是啥？
<onlylove> dx_: 我司默认的发行版就是apache
<dx_> onlylove：就是apache版本直接拿来部署
<hoxily> jusss: 工作辞啦？
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，辞了
<onlylove> dx_: 部署有啥困难，scp或者puppet
<nyfair> jusss: 这边有策划，文案，原画，配乐，声优，你只要会码rpgmaker脚本就行
<onlylove> dx_: 如果你真的蛋疼，可以试试vmware的serengeti
<jusss> nyfair: 没听说过这个。。。
<dx_> onlylove：关键root权限还不在我手上
<onlylove> dx_: BDE项目，只要肯花钱，一切帮你搞定
<onlylove> dx_: 不需要root啊……
<nyfair> jusss: 给我学，一堆没编程基础的妹子学这个都轻松
<jusss> nyfair: 嗯，有啥要求呀，发个看看
<onlylove> jusss: rpgmaker超简单
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，我学学看
<onlylove> 装了一下午了，deepin还没装完……网络真慢……
<dx_> onlylove：当然不能花钱啊，就算我同意，领导们也不会同意的
<onlylove> dx_: 那样就用ftp或者scp弄呗
<onlylove> dx_: 或者puppet，没root我也没啥好办法
<nyfair> jusss: 或者我最近有个单子，反向yu-ris引擎的bytecode，你来
<jusss> nyfair: 你说的名词我都没听过。。。
<dx_> onlylove：没法这么玩，好多机器的配置都不一样，配置文件都得单独配
<onlylove> dx_: 理解不了……
<nyfair> jusss: 名词而已，度娘都知道
<jusss> nyfair: 那个rpgmaker脚本是啥脚本
<onlylove> dx_: 你们服务器配置还不一样的？
<onlylove> dx_: 但是hadoop的配置都是jvm的事情啊
<nyfair> jusss: 做rpg游戏的脚本语言
<jusss> nyfair: ruby?
<onlylove> dx_: 理解不了你的环境……
<nyfair> jusss: 嗯，ruby语法
<nyfair> jusss: 可以用ruby写plugin
<onlylove> dx_: 如果是配置不一样，确实不好办
<nyfair> jusss: 只要你足够蛋疼
<jusss> nyfair: 哦
<dx_> onlylove：是啊，CPU两核到八核不等，内存8G到16G不等
<onlylove> dx_: 那样神也救不了你，赶紧装esxi，虚拟化吧，vmware可以救你
<onlylove> dx_: vmware的机器可以指定vm的配置
<nyfair> 话说度娘确实比google好用太多了，还是搜日文的东西，度娘至少第一页全是相关的，g婊只有两个是
<onlylove> dx_: 不对，vmware也救不了你……
<MeaCu1pa> nnd
<onlylove> dx_: vmware只是部署一样配置的vm，不管你硬件资源够不够……
<onlylove> dx_: 你只能根据机器的配置单独配了，这个真没办法
<gfrog> adam8157: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/224427
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Marmot 土拨鼠 60880 男式 T恤 183.6元包邮（原价229.5，用7折优惠码）_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<dx_> onlylove：反正也蛋疼好久了，我就想知道别的地方遇到这种情况怎么办的
<jusss> nyfair: 有没有相关网站发个看看，或关键字，搜出来的貌似不是很对
<adam8157> gfrog: 太贵了...
<gfrog> adam8157: marmot呢
<onlylove> dx_: 我不清楚啊……这边机器型号基本统一的
<adam8157> 买不起..
<dx_> onlylove：看来没人能救我了
<onlylove> dx_: 自己救自己吧
<onlylove> dx_: 不过和你说，统一配置有很多好处
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵屋的显示器都比我们屋高级啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们屋连带hdmi的显示器都找不出来
<onlylove> dx_: 特别是在p2p分发文件的时候
<dx_> onlylove：我也知道啊，问题就是这些都不是我决定的
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的显示器也不带hdmi
<onlylove> dx_: 反正你的情况就是……你自己单独配，只能这么做
<dx_> onlylove：我就管hadoop集群，机器不归我管
<gfrog> adam8157: 我讲贵屋的平均水平
<adam8157> gfrog: 带hdmi的都是低端显示器吧
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 好吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的是dp
<onlylove> dx_: 找你家sa商量
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的只有VGA+DVI
<dx_> onlylove：那就真没办法了
<iMadper> ... ...
 * iMadper 在用低端显示器的哭死
<onlylove> iMadper: 你是不是很羡慕那些高档显示器啊，没啥，我在用dell的19寸，只有vga的
<adam8157> iMadper: 你的是p系列的, 装毛!
<iMadper> adam8157: 我说我家里
<onlylove> iMadper: 刚多看了一眼，有个dvi
<iMadper> adam8157: 家里是dvi + hdmi吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我家里没显示器 哭死
<onlylove> adam8157: 你家里用啥，投影仪？
<gfrog> iMadper: adam8157 onlylove 你们都是土壕
<onlylove> iMadper: 看，土豪就是土豪
<adam8157> onlylove: 在家就用12"笔记本屏幕
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不是啊……
<onlylove> adam8157: 那也是显示器啊……
<nyfair> jusss: http://www.rpgmakerweb.com/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Make Your Own Game with RPG Maker
<gfrog> adam8157: 回家竟然还有本儿，我回家就是200块的上网本儿
<onlylove> gfrog: 当当才是真·土豪
<adam8157> 毛线
<nyfair> gfrog: 每天上下20w是乱说的？
<gfrog> nyfair: 显然是乱说的，是60w上下
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> adam8157: 恭喜，收入又增加了
<onlylove> 又忘了改fstab……
<CyrusYzGTt> 00005b0bab15f989 Oops? negative size?! session=00005b0bab15f989 size=0x8b90 ptr=0x0000001b frame_no=0x00004795 flags=0xc1 es_null?=false (likely a crypto problem)
<CyrusYzGTt> 啥错
<yunfan> onlylove: zerovm.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ZeroVM sponsored by Rackspace (@ zerovm.org *FROM* zerovm.com)
<onlylove> yunfan: 虚拟化？
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这边都有防火墙的，没it支持，没法映射到外网
<nyfair> good hentai
<freeflying> gfrog: 刷了50+km
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天天儿也不算太好
<freeflying> gfrog: 好久没运动了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大乃去魔都木有跑步么？
<onlylove> deepin的安装程序很像qq……其实我更习惯文本界面的安装
<yunfan> onlylove: 反向隧道 很简单阿
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不成，我这边就那么几台机器，hadoop作业一起来，内存CPU都吃满了，没得玩……
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要说想在我的PC上玩，可以考虑
<gfrog> onlylove: 在公司里你敢开反向代理让外人进来？ 不想活了吧。公司可以直接起诉你
<onlylove> gfrog: ……
<onlylove> gfrog: 能不能过squid还是个事情呢
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过老实说，那么做确实太危险……
<gfrog> onlylove: 过proxy没问题，但是一般商业公司，proxy上哪能没个监控
<onlylove> yunfan: 看到了吧，乃为了我的人身安全，还是放弃那想法吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38921
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究人员用合成版替换酵母的一条染色体
<yunfan> onlylove: 个人电脑谁要玩 你个人电脑还没我个人的好呢
<onlylove> yunfan: server真的不能给你玩
<onlylove> 老板刚才进来，把文件摔到我桌子上：“你做的那个文件，里面能动的图，打印出来就不动了！怎么做的！重来！”我该怎么办？？？
<adam8157> onlylove: 段子么?
<onlylove> adam8157: 段子
<gfrog> > qsbk
<^k^> gfrog: no implicit conversion from nil to integer
<gfrog> onlylove: 一帧帧打出来给他
<freeflying> gfrog: 我区魔都一晚上就没带跑步装备了
<jusss> onlylove: 看了2页sicp感觉真的就是数学。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉好难懂，跟其它的编程语言不一样
<gfrog> freeflying: 没去魔都找个妹纸陪你转转嘛？ lol
<freeflying> mac 下有啥推荐的字典
<freeflying> gfrog: 我这一大把年纪了，对这方面已经没啥兴趣了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<nyfair> freeflying: 你不要我要，求妹子包邮
<freeflying> gfrog: 平均心率134, 平均速度22.64, 弱爆了我
 * adam8157 家走
<freeflying> nyfair: 乃到底男还是女
<gfrog> freeflying: 你看我的前天跑那圈儿，我擦，喘爆了，半小时才跑了13km
<jusss> freeflying: 应该是女的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我猜应该是女王
<onlylove> jusss: sicp?不难啊，计算机嘛，本来就是算数用的
<onlylove> jusss: 所以数学啥的很正常，你要是看算法导论你不得头大死
<jusss> onlylove: 那里面的括号看的我心慌
<onlylove> jusss: lisp本来就是号称括号比语句多
<jusss> onlylove: 跟c的括号有一拼 *(((((xxxx))))))))))))之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 虽然他用的不是lisp，但是也是函数式
<onlylove> jusss: 比C的多多了
<freeflying> gfrog: 对了，我上回买得泡腾片不错，甜度比脉动这些小多了
<onlylove> 神评论：其实Office for iPad发布，最高兴的不是微软，也不是用户，而是WPS！它们终于知道自己下个版本该怎么设计了！
<onlylove> 泡腾片……
<gfrog> freeflying: 夏天我都直接喝补液盐了……
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在各种萎靡啊，跑大了肺还难受
<freeflying> gfrog: 爬山去把
<gfrog> freeflying: 膝盖不行
<gfrog> freeflying: 爬山也需要心肺力量比较好才行。
<onlylove> http://edu.qq.com/a/20140328/012318.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 卢正刚回应水晶石破产传闻 水晶石教育暂未波及_教育_腾讯网
<onlylove> gfrog: 宝矿力？
<gfrog> onlylove: 那个太贵太甜。去药店买补液盐，一块钱一袋，能冲好大一瓶水
<onlylove> gfrog: 真节约
<freeflying> gfrog: 去海南吧，天天刷，要不多久就能恢复了
<nyfair> freeflying: 组团去海天？
<freeflying> nyfair: 海天是哪儿？
<gfrog> onlylove: 穷屌啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 唉……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 晕！这个版本这么早发布哇 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457181 记得往年XX.04版本都是在4月底（接近30号）发布的，这次怎么到17号发布了，看了一下ReleaseSchedule，4月10号语言包就截止了，貌似还有一大堆字符串没翻译呢。赶紧弄去。 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -03-28 18:24
<Complex001> windows 下的xchat装好了
<onlylove> Complex001: quassel多省事，还不用gtk套件
<Complex001> 以前不知道有这玩意，在自己电脑上装了一个
<arch> 有刷过openwrt的吗
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃又sfbuy 账户？ 帮我下个单儿？
<imtxc> 哦，候总的新卡还没到？
<freeflying> imtxc: 还没
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38924
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google和Facebook合作开发现代版关系型数据库
<onlylove> google和facebook又要祸害人了
 * imtxc 召唤色大象
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gedit打开出错，求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457182 Code: (gedit:2489): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to read the recently used resources file at `/home/tianc/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but the parser failed: 读取文件“/home/tianc/.local/share/recently-used.xbel”出错：是一个目录. (gedit:2489): Gtk-WAR
<^k^>  ─> NING **: Attempting to store changes into `/home/tianc/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: 将文件“/home/tianc/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.FBILDX”重命名为“ …
<onlylove> imtxc: 召唤失败lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 有好玩的没
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • TOMATO固件 划VLAN后，各电脑互访共享问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457183 发到这儿不太合适，但还是冒昧来求教： 图中所示 3，这台电脑如何与2下的电脑实现互访文件共享。 本人完全小白，所以猜测思路如下： A：不知道是不是属于双层网络，通过添
<^k^>  ─> 加路由表实现。如果可行，还望指教在routing中添加哪些内容。 B：Vlan互访（觉得Vlan2属于Wan组，3是pppoe拨号获得外网Ip），光知道这么个 …
<onlylove> imtxc: ping
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你自己下单, 我帮你转运?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 啥东西呀? 土豪又要买啥了?
<onlylove> 靠，真的召唤出来了！
<onlylove> 太神奇了！
<freeflying> imtxc: 基蛙要买东西，你可以跟他一起啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 好久不见, 候总
<imtxc> zenNamaste: lol
<imtxc> 基娃不在啊，不知道能不能凑单
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 墨迹侠你好
<imtxc> onlylove: 我邮件喊来的好不
<imtxc> onlylove: 真这么神奇就好了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 现在人仔汇率跌倒多少了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你是高级账户运费能优惠？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 优惠2美金
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 每胖优惠1刀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 2胖以下按照2胖计算
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我的Ubuntu12.04开机出现以下错误信息，好像和udev有关，求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457184 我的Ubuntu12.04开机后出现如下画面，大概是udev.conf出了错，可是我的udev. conf里除了三行注释，就只有udev_log="err"这一条语句，请问到底哪里出错了呢？有什么解决办法
<^k^>  ─> 呢？万分感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Android ART — 2014-03-28 19:43
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哦啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 所以也就省了2胖, 或者我可能也需要买块儿表, 但是我怕和单被税
<lucky___>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<freeflying> imtxc: 1：6.2+了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买吗?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:44
<imtxc> nnd ，终于上来了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu用户与用户组图形管理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457185 服务器安装的Ubuntu_server.12.03命令界面用命令安装界面后里面没有用户与用户组图形管理工具，就是redhat里面用户与用户组的管理工具，我应该如何安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 walkfish — 2014-03-28 20:27
<lucky___> chrome的about:config现在怎么打不开了？
<kukey> lucky___: 你试试flags
<kukey> lucky___: chrome://flags/
<lucky___> kukey: flags都是中文的...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 询问Windows7下安装ubuntu出现initramfs的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457186 先说我的安装步骤。（参照网络的“Windows 7下硬盘安装Ubuntu 13.04图文教程”步骤） 1、划好分区删除卷 2、EasyBCD 软件 3、重启。 关键是我以前按照“Windows 7下硬盘安装Ubuntu 13.04图文教程
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • AP-Hotspot 0.3.1升级后，安卓连接不上！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457188 大家有没有这个情况。之前是好的。 ubnutu 13.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-03-28 21:49
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu！ 将来的王者 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457189 ubuntu 14.04 final beta 用上，感觉很不错！ 安装五六分钟搞定，速度飞快。前段时间用了一段WIN7，用起来各种不爽。正式版我是等不急了，就这beta版了，用起来感觉是真心不错啊，快捷键提醒功能那是很温馨的说！
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 浦发银行升级网银安全控件停止支持Linux引发声讨 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457190 2014-03-27 07:52:37 稿源：Linux中国 2014年3月24日，浦发银行对其网上银行安全控件进行了全面升级，结果却让国内 Linux 用户们大跌眼镜！第二天，我发表的帖子《浦发银行，升级还是退步
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • OpenStack系统 Ubuntu Linux最受欢迎? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457191 　2013年OpenStack用户委员基金会面向OpenStack云运营商和终端用户进行了一项调查，并在香港OpenStack峰会上进行了分享。 　　根据这项调查结果，Ubuntu Linux成为最受欢迎的OpenStack操作系统。 　　该调查受
<^k^>  ─> 访者包含了大型和中小型企业，云中的CPU核心从几十个到成千上万个不等，这些用户里面大部分更喜欢使用Ubuntu。紧随其后的是Red Hat Ente …
<ToaNii> 现在还有能用的Pidgin QQ插件么？
<kukey> ToaNii: lwqq-pidgin
<ToaNii> 支持最新版的协议？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有方便修正图像的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457193 在手机上有记事或扫描软件，可以对拍摄的文档进行自动修正，减少变形，恢复出文稿的长方形。 就是这种软件，在ubuntu上有没有？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-03-28 22:26
<kukey> ToaNii: 可以用的，放心吧，我就正在用
<ToaNii> kukey:哦，好的，谢谢！
<jusss> 谁给推荐几个电影
<jusss> ofan: 推荐几个电影
<jusss> roylez: 来几个电影
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04的64位操作系统(ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64) 安装ic5141问题求 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457194 各位好，有问题需要大家帮忙！ 问题如下： 1、我在win 7旗舰版 下安装ubuntu12.04的64位操作系统(ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64) ； 2、安装ic5141步骤如下： (1)将IC5141的压缩包复制到
<freeflying> gfrog: 帮我看看迅雷上有没有原版的动画片
<freeflying> gfrog: 要天线宝宝和米菲兔这种
<happyaron> freeflying: 你就没有中号的箱子多余出来转给我么……
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有的话，推荐一个屌丝箱子给我吧。
<freeflying> happyaron: 我有个自用的，你现在的收入还是买个好点的箱子吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 不管咋样求推荐啦。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 雅士
<happyaron> freeflying: 能推荐到具体款么……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 现在amazon.cn很便宜
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 也求推荐到具体款
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你要多大的? 19寸能带上飞机的?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我也不知道多大合适，就一般能带上飞机的……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不需要托运的, 要20以下的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 来个19的雅士, 怎么样? 可以的话, 我给你链接
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 20大概多高？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: http://www.amazon.cn/Eminent-%E9%9B%85%E5%A3%AB-%E5%95%86%E5%8A%A1%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-%E4%B8%AD%E6%80%A7%E5%9B%9B%E8%BD%AEPC%E6%8B%89%E6%9D%86%E7%AE%B1-%E7%83%9F%E7%81%B0-KE68-19%E5%AF%B8/dp/B0090ZB8KM/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1396018597&sr=1-2&keywords=Eminent+%E9%9B%85%E5%A3%AB  自己看参数
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Eminent 雅士 商务系列 中性四轮PC拉杆箱 KE68-19寸: 亚马逊中国: 服饰箱包 价格:￥ 388.00
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 现在有-60的券
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴总也推荐个啦
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我看看。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 恩.
<freeflying> happyaron: http://www.amazon.com/Samsonite-Luggage-Spinner-Metallic-Silver/dp/B009R1FEQ8/ref=sr_1_41?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1396018742&sr=1-41&keywords=samsonite
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.com: Samsonite Luggage Inova Spinner, Metallic Silver, One Size: Clothing
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 或者买法国外交官?
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 买正别买美驴
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 自己出去玩儿还是带背包啊，说走就走
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我是samsonite忠实用户
<happyaron> freeflying: 正在看
<gfrog> happyaron: 登机箱太正式了，适合出差神马的
<happyaron> gfrog: 又不是每次都能自己出去玩……
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 买不起, 什么都白搭...
<happyaron> freeflying: 这个肿么买呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 近期要求malta，但不去美帝
<happyaron> *要去
<freeflying> happyaron: 高大上啊，求带去 malta
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<piggybox> 俺也想去
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵部门找community liaison, 介绍我去把
<happyaron> freeflying: 咋介绍
<happyaron> freeflying: 直接和jono说么
<freeflying> happyaron: 是撒
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 你真要去不，lol
<happyaron> 要的话没问题
<freeflying> gfrog: chrome的字体渲染在mac下也是弱爆了
<freeflying> happyaron: 去啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 那我下周看看。这周我休假，不想出面。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 最好能你这样的兼职  lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<gfrog> happyaron: malta？！
<gfrog> happyaron: 拜
<happyaron> ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 帮我看迅雷了没
<happyaron> lol
<eexp2> h
<eexp> lainme yo
<eexp> imtxc yo
<eexp> roylez yo
<eexp> happyaron: happyaron: happyaron:
<happyaron> eexp: ...
<eexp> imtxc:
<eexp> jusss:
<jusss> 超感警探s6 15竟然完了，以后看啥
<jusss> 把这部美剧s6x08以后都砍了就棒了
<jusss> 后面的真是烂尾了
<eexp> happyaron: holoirc test
<black_angel> nvidia driver has installed, but do not activated
<hoxily> morning all
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-29
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • XP系统支持枯竭 金融公司寄希望于Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457202 来源：赛迪网 作者：鹦英 【赛迪网讯】3月25日消息，据国外媒体报道，ATM运营商和其他金融机构希望用Linux替代过时的Windows XP安装系统，这一举动并不令人吃惊。 这些机构决定现在退出XP将是
<imtxc> ee 好早啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 想到年轻时… : 老处女甲:"想到我年轻的时候,我真恨死了。" 老处女乙:"为什么?发生了什么事情了吗?" 老处女甲:"就是因为什么都不曾发生过。"
<guan_> haha~
<touparx> 早～
<imtxc> > 糗事百科
<leyle> 一个目录下有60w个文件，ls一下太困难了，有无办法把他们分别移动到其他目录里面去？比如一个目录存放个5w个小文件这样的？
<imtxc> ^k^: ping
<^k^> imtxc, 傍。  09:56
<gky> 问个问题
<gky> 12.04.4安装greenlet 0.4.2老是装不上啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • AMD的cpu、双显卡笔记本，安装Ubuntu最终测试版卡在Logo不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457205 大神、前辈们，这个问题怎么解决呀？急死我了！ 安装到Logo读一会儿就卡在这儿不往后走了 统计信息: 发表于 由 tdydean23 — 2014-03-29 11:35
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu从12.04升级到13.10后第三方源怎么处理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457207 截图.png 第三方源还是12.04的源，还要一个个添加吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifuljk — 2014-03-29 12:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/01/Cg-4WlI2swGIfUsYAADcPv4N8uIAALrWgGejVYAANxW833.jpg 冬天必备,上网专用
<sandylaw> 好无聊
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 『Vim』关于Vundle以及一些配置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457210 1) vimrc里的部分设置无效 如禁用鼠标 Code: set mouse-=a 重新打开Vim后并没有生效 每次都要重新source才能生效 2) 刚刚装了Vundle 设置了一早上也没成功 输入 Code: BundleInstall 的时候提示 “E117： 未定义的函
<^k^>  ─> 数: vundle#installer#new” 同样是在vimrc里添加了必要的配置 但也是每次打开Vim都要重新source才能生效 已经尝试了这篇博文里的各种方法都没 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • AMD的cpu、双显卡笔记本，安装Ubuntu最终测试版卡在Logo不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457211 大神、前辈们，这个问题怎么解决呀？急死我了！ 在logo界面按F5进入到黑屏终端看了一下，一直输出到 “ stopping Restore Sound Card State ”就不往下打印了 安装到Logo读一
<^k^>  ─> 会儿就卡在这儿不往后走了 统计信息: 发表于 由 tdydean23 — 2014-03-29 14:02
<lucky____> test
<^k^> lucky____:点点点.  14:28
<freeflying> happyaron: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/110711
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 历史低价：Samsonite 新秀丽 Gravtec 24寸 万向轮拉杆箱 $126.65（约￥1140，还可叠加8折码）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<jiero> free
 * lucky____ 怎么装php
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 送个字体给被字体坑的人，微米黑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457215 被wine的宋体什么的坑了很久了，用win的simsun是看着挺舒服了，但是有些数字，英文居然没有渲染就上屏了！简直不能忍了 直接用微米黑改成simsun.ttc，wine居然还不认，有些文字也是不渲染就直接出
<operaghostkv> hi there
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • remastersys 打包ubuntu 11.10 安装停留在欢迎界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457216 remastersys 打包ubuntu 11.10 安装停留在欢迎界面，终端下面用ubiquity 也是一样的 只有退出可以点，其他都不行。 没有打包的系统上执行ubiquity命令也是一样的界面！！ 怎么回事儿呀，工
<^k^>  ─> 作需要必须用这个系统，上面有很多文件！！ 各位指教一下，试验后结果贴出来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 there2008 — 2014-03-29 15:36
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • remastersys 打包ubuntu 11.10 安装停留在欢迎界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457216 remastersys 打包ubuntu 11.10 安装停留在欢迎界面，终端下面用ubiquity 也是一样的 只有退出可以点，其他都不行。 没有打包的系统上执行ubiquity命令也是一样的界面！！ 怎么回事儿呀，工
<^k^>  ─> 作需要必须用这个系统，上面有很多文件！！ 各位指教一下，试验后结果贴出来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 there2008 — 2014-03-29 15:36
<imtxc> yunfan: lol
<imtxc> 坑哦
 * cherrot 飞利浦真是个烂厂
<linyu> 有没有支持IPv6的windows IRC客户端推荐啊？
<arch> linyu, 反正xchat支持ipv6
<linyu> arch: 啊？我装了xchat,不能自动解析freenode的ipv6地址。
<linyu> 我找了半天都找不到在哪里设置
<arch> linyu, 我在linux下不用设置它自己会去找
<linyu> arch:所以我就怀疑是不是windows版的不支持ipv6
<lucky____> linyu: how come
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • wingrub使用问题，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457218 运行wingrub，单击菜单中的tools菜单选择ＰartitionＬist（分区列表），在这里为什么不能看到硬盘的分区情况，只能看到QQ图片[attachment=0]QQ图片20140329161656.jpg20140329161656.jpg[/attachment] 这是为什么，求解答，谢谢 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 非攻倾城 — 2014-03-29 16:20
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有啥好方法直接显示鼠标的坐标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457219 今天试了一下xdotool，发现蛮有意思的。 所以很想知道在什么软件，能显示鼠标的位置坐标？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-03-29 16:40
<lucky____> windows下可以装其他wm吗
<cherrot> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av979034/
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ [渣画质神特效]魔法少女浅田真央 - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sJOIW7JqAACSJAB3xqgAALrUwNd7dwAAJI8162.jpg 事业线不深,穿再低胸也木用啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • FAT32格式的扩容U盘，在ubuntu下怎么修复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457223 这种“扩容”过的U盘，U盘容量是假的，与真实容量有很大差别，比如 [--------XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX]8G -代表正常区域，只有2GB X代表虚标容量后多出的区域，数据写入这里后就丢了 如果已知实
<^k^>  ─> 际容量（偏移量），U盘里已经存了少量数据，并且还没有发现数据损坏， 除了备份文件，重建分区，也就是重新格式化 有无损的、快速 …
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 跨界无极限！ubuntu玩起割绳子！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457224 谁说玩游戏必须安卓，IOS？你的ubuntu也能玩游戏！ 照着下面做，120%劲爆你的眼球！ （不过，这些都基于HTML5,所以不算正正意义上的应用，呵呵） 额，等等，为了防止有人说我滥竽充数，放几
<^k^>  ─> 张成功运行的截图 首先打开： DeepinScreenshot20140329165510.png 运行～～： DeepinScreenshot20140329165617.png DeepinScreenshot20140329165724.png DeepinScreenshot201 …
<lucky____> 又被##linux给ban了
<lucky____> 是不是不注册就要被ban？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我应该拿了东西就走的
<imtxc> yunfan: 微信发给你了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4V1I2q9mIVQqMAABP8-TOkgEAALrHAHMI0EAAFAL828.jpg 老板,来个最那个的盖饭！
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子加班呢？
<cherrot> imtxc, 没 在家呢
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 依你这种身材 : 暑假到了,黄教授带着黄太太一起去深圳玩。到了晚上对黄教授夫妇投宿旅馆时,黄太太想要洗个澡,但却又担心的对老黄说:"看到报上的报导,某些旅馆或饭店都会藏有隐藏式的录影机,万一我真的被拍到了,那该怎么办呢?" 黄教授一脸不屑头也不回的说:"放心吧！依你这种
<^k^>  ─> 身材,即使被不幸地拍到了,他们也一定会全剪掉的！怕什么吗?" 
<imtxc> cherrot: 学习磨皮教程呢。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 没学过  在我理解里是不是就是高斯模糊+加亮。。
<imtxc> cherrot: http://yunpan.cn/QIk2dJKNFSLLZ 有空的话帮忙看看这张图
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ DSC_0550.NEF_免费高速下载|360云盘分享
<imtxc> cherrot: 放到 100% 之后好渣是什么原因
<cherrot> imtxc, 噪点？ 我看看
<operaghostkv> hello
<^k^> operaghostkv:点点点.  19:45
<operaghostkv> ?
<MeaCu1pa> Windows 8 好难用...
<cherrot> imtxc, 第一  1/25的快门太慢了
<imtxc> cherrot: 擦哦，7000 套机终于破6k了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我用的 A 挡啊
<operaghostkv> i like windows 8
<cherrot> imtxc, 第二 变焦镜最长焦段拍不清楚很正常
<cherrot> imtxc, 安全快门你听过吧   105的焦段 安全快门应该不低于 1/105
<imtxc> cherrot: 那A档应该按不了快门才对啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 只要对焦成功了 为什么按不了快门？
<imtxc> 我是不是应该吧 iso 调高些
<imtxc> cherrot:
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> cherrot: 你都是用 M 挡拍？
<cherrot> imtxc, 相机才不管你拍不拍清楚  只要自动对焦成功了 就可以按下
<cherrot> imtxc, 一般用A
<cherrot> imtxc, 然后调整ISO 得到一个比较安全的快门
<cherrot> imtxc, 36的光圈？ 你没骗我吧。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 18-105能把光圈开到36？
<cherrot> imtxc, 另外太小的光圈对成像质量会有很大影响  光学原理
<cherrot> imtxc, 一般开到16也就够了
<imtxc> cherrot: 那张图后期还有救没有
<cherrot> imtxc, 亲 像你这种照片光圈都是控制在8以内的
<imtxc> cherrot: 难道相机坏了
<cherrot> imtxc, 没救啊  都这么虚了 再说你这渣构图有啥后期的必要……
<cherrot> imtxc, 这么杂乱
<cherrot> imtxc, 光学原理 别埋怨相机。。
<imtxc> cherrot: ...
<imtxc> cherrot: 不应该啊，怎么来的36
<cherrot> imtxc, 我发现外景摄影如果不加偏振镜的话 成像质量还真是渣  特别是天空占据画面很多的话
<cherrot> imtxc, 我这显示你的光圈是 F36
<cherrot> imtxc, 你可以在相机里确认一下
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 这焦距拍鸟，能不乱么
<cherrot> imtxc, 难道是 f/3.6 ?
<imtxc> cherrot: 不可能啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 应该不会错 你检查一下相机里怎么显示的
<cherrot> imtxc, f/3.5 之后就是 4.8 5.6 了
<cherrot> imtxc, 今天一冲动买了个显示器
<imtxc> cherrot: 刚看了，最小确实能到36.。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 估计我当时想调最大来着
<imtxc> cherrot: 显示器。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 多好的显示器
<imtxc> cherrot: 买太多东西搬家好痛苦的
<cherrot> imtxc, 光圈是反的。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 以后再也不买飞利浦的显示设备了 把我眼睛残害了这么久
<cherrot> imtxc, 而且还有严重的色偏
<cherrot> imtxc, 这个直接扔掉了。。不知道有没有人愿意收走。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 貌似你LAG了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:13
<imtxc> cherrot: 刚才发的估计你没看到，乃买了啥显示器啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 你LAG了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我觉得笔记本的 ips 就不错了
<cherrot> imtxc, benQ的MVA LED不闪屏的
<imtxc> 貌似挺贵的样子
<cherrot> imtxc, www.zhihu.com/question/21127560  我的眼睛比较敏感 对着显示器经常流眼泪  妈蛋飞利浦
<alvin_rxg> Title: 明基不闪屏显示器真对眼睛有好处吗？怎么实现的？ - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<cherrot> imtxc, 1400而已
<imtxc> cherrot: 好讲究啊你
<cherrot> imtxc, 我靠 你试试流着眼泪工作是什么感觉。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 而且色偏啊…… 后期好的图片传上网尼玛色偏谁受得了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 明基那个没办法避免偏色的.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 鼓动你们组买个红蜘蛛才是王道
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 这个价位也就够了
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 再贵点就是壕的世界了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 1700买飞利浦的专业绘图的呀
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 1700 专业绘图。。还是算了 我对飞利浦丧失了好感
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 1700色域都不全吧 怎么专业去
<zenNamaste> cherrot: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/434673  这个呢?
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ ViewSonic 优派 VX2756sml 27寸液晶显示器（ADS面板、MHL、100% sRGB） 1299.74元包邮_天猫优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 100% sRGB
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 80% adobe
<imtxc> cherrot: 你不是 php 选手么
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 付宝帐号？
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 这个不是重点，我关心的重点是不屏闪。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/91943   这个, 才八百多, 99% adobeRGB
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 高端秀：Dell 戴尔 U3014 UltraSharp（99% Adobe RGB，10bit） $849.99_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 美金。。
<imtxc> 800多不是 $ 么
<cherrot> zenNamaste, Adobe RGB的没见过低于5k 软妹币的
<zenNamaste> cherrot: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/257577   怎么会...
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Dell 戴尔 UltraSharp U2413 24寸液晶显示器（1920*1200、99%Adobe RGB） 3999元返200单反券（限华东）_易迅网优惠_显示设备_什么值得买
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 99% adobe RGB没这么贵的
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 除非你非要eizo/nec
<cherrot> zenNamaste, dell的显示器性价比确实高
<imtxc> 高级
<zenNamaste> eizo死贵
<zenNamaste> dell不是性价比高, 只是正常而已.
<zenNamaste> eizo那根本就没有性价比
<mk3548208> 有没有很快的方法证明一个数是质数
<zenNamaste> mk3548208: 查表.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, dell做工没得说  公司里之前有配dell屏的
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 噗... 公司的dell渣的不行. vim默认配色完全看不清, 要切换到自己的笔记本屏幕才行... P系列23寸吧
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 主要是我的眼睛略敏感，如果屏幕用的PWM 调光来控制LED亮度的话，那简直是噩梦
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你应该买ccfl背光的
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 公司之前配的是那个旋转屏的  具体型号就不知道了 死沉死沉的
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 很少了吧
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 沉, 可能是ccfl哦~
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 绝种了都
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 嗯 因为比较老了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: led一定要陪眼镜的
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 不然瞎眼
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 什么意思？ 配什么眼镜？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: benq倒是有个不用配眼镜的, 但是估计偏色控制不了了就
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 等俺给你找
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 配眼睛就能防频闪？    话说我现在十分觉得LED就是技术的倒退。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 多谢多谢   者必须得配啊 我现在已经半瞎了
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我去你对啥都这么有研究 。。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我擦, 你丫知道我是谁?
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我买的就是benQ的那个不频闪，这个价位没法再对色彩有要求了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/426979
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ GUNNAR Intercept 电竞 抗疲劳眼镜 315元包邮(629-314)_京东优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 你丫不是脑瘫么  知道的为什么这么多
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 不光是不闪, 还有个自带蓝光过滤的呢, 笨球
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 哦 对 蓝光过滤很重要
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我爱上你了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: ... ... 我本来就带眼镜, 所以只能买那个夹片了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你要是不戴眼镜, 可以直接买GUNNAR
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 嗯 我带隐形
<zenNamaste> cher
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 终于知道你为什么看显示器会流泪了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 乃收到我邮件没?
<cherrot> zenNamaste, sigh... 没文化真可怕 。。。唉
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 怎么了?
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我这是受了多少摧残。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我以前没关注过这些。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 这个显示器用了接近两年了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 把你家照明换成白炽灯其实对眼睛好很多
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 显色系数好很多的
<zenNamaste> 节能灯差不少
<zenNamaste> led照明, 简直就是噩梦
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 现在都是节能灯  你是说色偏？ 那应该还能接受
<zenNamaste> cherrot: http://www.gzg1688.com/html/201111913248.html
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 节能灯显色指数
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 现在眼镜不打折了。。感觉下个月信用卡要跪 。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 请自行海淘
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 收到了啊
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 或者你现在去同仁眼科测数据, 然后发到GUNNAR定制一个带度数和矫正的滤光眼镜
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我是戴隐形的 倒无所谓 我看看海淘多少银子
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你买的是这个自带过滤蓝光的嘛? http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=35265436910&clk1=e23b34eaea8ffa28cbb2713144886ffb&upsid=e23b34eaea8ffa28cbb2713144886ffb
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ BenQ明基24寸LED电脑液晶显示器EW2440L不闪屏滤蓝光 无边框 顺丰 【现货发售，下单即送豪礼详情询客服】【24寸护眼新神器包顺丰】【黑锐丽广视角，VA屏包无亮点，原生3000:1对比度搭配8-Bit色彩深度，展现完美画质】【VGA+HDMI+MHL接口内置2个2W音箱，接上手机瞬间小屏变大屏】【
<^k^>  ─> 超薄无边框设计，藏不住的霸气外观】【旗舰店专享3年全国联保售后无忧】 价格:1599.00 - 1799.00 元
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 对了, 我问妹子了, 妹子说可以先实习一年呀
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你收不收?
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 对
<zenNamaste> 我擦, 问你收不收, 你说对算个毛
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我周一问一下我们组长还有木有名额
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 好.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 对 是 EW2440这款。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 那挺好的了, 眼镜可以缓缓, 看看效果, 可能不需要了
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 这个是放在家里用 眼镜在公司用 还是得买
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 本来我还正愁公司怎么办呢  然后你就出现了 么么哒
<zenNamaste> cherrot: lol~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • macbookair 安装黑屏了T_T http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457225 安装后黑屏出现一堆代码看不懂 osx系统也没有了 伤心啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 chy0630 — 2014-03-29 20:35
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 今天smzdm那块儿依度挺不错的,
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有钱了考虑来块儿依度
<zenNamaste> *** The time at card.freenode.net is Saturday March 29 2014 -- 12:46:33 +00:00   擦, 老子没掉线呀
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> Windows 8.1.....操蛋
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:55
<imtxc> 我好像掉线了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 北京哪里配眼镜便宜，劲松那边貌似也不靠谱啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我打算下个月海淘. 眼镜.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ..... 眼镜 。。 海淘？优势大么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 巨大
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 国内的镜片, 富士, 蔡司, 尼康 不都是国外产的?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那得先拿数据？
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 你从amazon买？
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 哦 你是官网定制吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 大约多少钱能买到？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 同仁医院
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我的是夹片
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还没计算过
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哦啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 如果真有优势，到时候咱俩一起买呗
<zenNamaste> 靠谱
<imtxc> 那镜框儿哪里买？
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 海淘都是靠转运公司运到国内来？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 对
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我同imtxc~ 你确定买的话就加上我的一起吧～
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我们是买近视镜
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你是买啥?
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 平光 Gunnar
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你想买什么时候都可以, 不用等我们
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊，你的要滤光的额？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 转运费用 10刀
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 看你从哪买了  要是 amazon的话就帮我稍上 别的就算了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 好.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 关税怎么算？ 10%吗？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 不交
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 拒绝缴税
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 好棒～
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我跟 imtxc 必然不是amazon呀
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我们要去眼镜店麦芽
<zenNamaste> 买呀
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 那我就自己买了～
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩, 随时
<imtxc> 我是买近视眼镜
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我也是.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 下月买？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对, 今天都tm29了, 来不及了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我总感觉是我戴眼镜的方式不对，一年就花了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 当袜子用来的吧?
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 明天去是去玉渊谭呢还是塘沽呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 白云山?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 姥姥
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你太不靠谱了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 武夷山?
<lucky___> 妈蛋 拿了个处分
<imtxc> lucky___: 拿东西还不开心！
<lucky___> imtxc: 气死了
<imtxc> lucky___: 怎么，嫌等级太低？
<zenNamaste> lucky___: 偷女老师内裤了?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 唉, 现在的孩子们呀
<lucky___> imtxc: 学校下处分之前一点征兆都没有
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 打群架
<imtxc> lucky___: 为了严明校纪，教育本人？
<imtxc> 打群架没进局子？
<lucky___> imtxc: 谁知道呢 我又不是主犯
<lucky___> imtxc: 我压根没承认 还给我开处分
<imtxc> lucky___: 谁说给你定罪一定要你的口供了
<imtxc> lucky___: 证据链完整就能处分你啊
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机安装VNware tools时无法解压，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457226 QQ图片20140329210000.jpg虚拟机安装VNware tools时用终端命令时无法解压，提示QQ图片20140329210000.jpg请问这是为什么，系统自带的好像没解压功能啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 非攻倾城 — 2014-03-29 21:
<^k^>  ─> 03
<lucky___> imtxc: 他们也没证据 完全听信一面之词
<lucky___> 妈蛋的
<imtxc> lucky___: 那就是你交友不慎被供出来了？
<imtxc> 或者对方有人做污点证人了？
<arch>  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/0W9Q1YzWsJXi8dZF4BS6/ 四行的shell，怎么不能运行那
<lucky___> imtxc: 我小伙伴太傻了
<zenNamaste> arch: 什么叫 "不能运行"
<arch> 我想输出sed的结果应该怎么改
<imtxc> 没有 +x 嘛
<arch> 输出第3行的结果
<arch> 怎么在屏幕上输出第三行的结果
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 你在coastal上买眼镜的吗
<zenNamaste> arch: 你手动执行第三行有结果?
<imtxc> $i 错了吧
<arch> 怎么改那
<arch> 就是i的值
<imtxc> 你在 '' 里面
<arch> 改成""也不行啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我没看懂, sed的输入是啥?
<arch> 额 我错了……
<imtxc> arch: ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 给解释一个
<zenNamaste> imtxc: sed这个语句的输入是啥?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我没看到啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 但是 $i 也不能那样用吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 难道执行的时候他不会卡住等你输入吗?
<arch> 我忘了写文件名了……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对, 不能这么写, 但是这是小问题.
<imtxc> 好吧。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 大问题是, 没有输入... 我刚才让他手动执行一下, 他不听我的
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> arch: 罗杰你不能这样
<arch> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/8RLs5b8IJUfemcJlbHfH/  我想统计一下各个选项的个数，怎么拓展那
<zenNamaste> 这是罗杰?
<zenNamaste> 不可能吧?
<zenNamaste> arch: 是罗杰?
<imtxc> arch: 你直接算几个A几个B不就行了么。。。
<arch> 好多那，不好算
<arch> 不是罗杰……我压根就不认识……
<zenNamaste> arch: 哦, 那我就放心吐槽你了
<cherrot> 不是 archl
<zenNamaste> arch: 给元数据看看呀
<zenNamaste> arch: 不然怎么知道你想做什么.
 * zenNamaste 这种问题不用perl...
<arch> zenNamaste, http://paste.pound-python.org/show/VShEM7xCFVNieWrYHvdH/  每个文件类似这样的
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 海淘入关是抽查？也就是说大部分情况下是抽查不到于是不用交税的对吗？
<zenNamaste> arch: 那你期待的输出呢?
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 对.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 除非你买个冰箱什么的, 几率很大
<arch> 第一题几个A几个B…… 第二题几个A几个B…
<arch> 具体格式不限
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我感觉我等不起。。。
<zenNamaste> arch: 那你是要计数嘛..
<arch> zenNamaste, 对啊
<zenNamaste> arch: 从你的代码看不出来.
<arch> 有更好的建议吗
<zenNamaste> arch: 都输出, 然后用wc计数
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 现在买, 下下周到.
<arch> zenNamaste, 按我的算法只能手工计数了……
<zenNamaste> arch: <zenNamaste> arch: 都输出, 然后用wc计数
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu与opensuse http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457227 ubuntu系统什么时候能做成opensuse系统的界面啊？ 感觉opensuse的界面比ubuntu的要漂亮一些。 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-03-29 21:25
<cherrot> zenNamaste,  便宜150  还是值得～～
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 美亚多少钱呀? 给个数
<cherrot> zenNamaste, $67.29 phantom 那款，貌似是可以调节鼻梁宽度的最便宜款了
<cherrot> zenNamaste, jd ï¿¥629
<zenNamaste> 算70 * 60 吧, 500以下到手, 但是还是不便宜.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 嗯 不便宜 官网也没有活动了
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 为甚么不去coastal买？
<zenNamaste> lucky___: 我?
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 你不是要海淘眼镜的吗
<zenNamaste> lucky___: 我说我不去那里买了?
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 哦
<zenNamaste> cherrot: http://shop.gunnars.com/phenom/d/1044 官网贵
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Phenom - Computer Eyewear, Glasses to Enhance Focus on Computers | Gunnar Optiks
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 你眼镜的数据是怎么测出来的？医院眼科还是眼镜店？
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 嗯
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 不过我看图片没发现这个眼睛怎么调整鼻梁宽度。。我得再确认一下。。
<zenNamaste> lucky___: 同仁眼科.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩, 我给你我sf地址? 你随时可以下蛋
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 测一次多少钱？
<zenNamaste> lucky___: 不知道.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 好滴 多谢！
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 你没测？
<zenNamaste> lucky___: 下个月
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 你是sf的高级会员吗
<zenNamaste> 是.
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 听说可以免体积费？
<lucky___>  还是免费重新包装来着
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 详细吧?
<zenNamaste> lucky___: .
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 多谢啦！
<zenNamaste> 不知道
<zenNamaste> 你自己去sfbuy看, 他怎么说就怎么是
<zenNamaste> cherrot: :-)
<lucky___> zenNamaste: sf最近系统出问题了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 只能寄到我这里先, 或者你给我你的身份证复印件, 不然过不了关. imtxc 的表也是先寄到我这里.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我不跑就是.
<lucky___> 妈蛋 8d没出库
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 你开始玩人了？
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 好久不见你了, ee
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 玩人???
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 没问题 先寄你那吧 第一次不折腾太多～
<zenNamaste> cherrot: .
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 好饿...
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 管人事？
<imtxc> iGoogle: momo
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 管人事?
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神出现了
 * zenNamaste 卧槽, 我怎么今天听不懂ee说啥了?
<iGoogle> 头几天准备去吃你的
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 屁, 你来了你请
<iGoogle> 。。
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 我穷疯最近
<imtxc> 啊，好几天没见，你都开始吃人了？ 有广东户口么你
<iGoogle> 俄。这么狠。。
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: lol~
<iGoogle> 你又买啥设备了？ zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 啥都没买, 买了个鼠标垫, 8.9包邮
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 就没买别的了最近
<imtxc> cherrot: 啥时候借你的50 1.8 玩玩？
<iGoogle> 那怎么会就穷了
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 工资低呀
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 糊口都困难
<iGoogle> 你上次不是说要跳槽？
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 后来一直忙, rhel7发布
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 是只要填这个地址就可以了？ 后续的事情就是你来代付我的转运运费运到国内吗？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我每天吃煎饼果子都穷了，半个月才敢加一次蛋
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 对.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 晓得了 感激～
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我想吃个茶叶蛋....
<zenNamaste> cherrot: :-)
<iGoogle> imtxc: 。。茶叶蛋
<cherrot> imtxc, 清明后？ 清明去拍妹子
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 记得帮我内推妹子就好~ :-)
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 木有问题
<iGoogle> 疼叫兽那边，多的是妹子。你咋不去
<imtxc> zenNamaste: kick 了有妹子的 cherrot 吧
<imtxc> ban 了最好
<iGoogle> imtxc: lol
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你没有???!!!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 然后那个眼镜就是你的了 lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 唉
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 屁, 我等丫下单我在ban
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 我去了干嘛呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 没有了
<imtxc> cherrot: 你还没下单啊？
<imtxc> cherrot: 速度的
<cherrot> imtxc, ....
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神到家了？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦艹... 那那个手表你要也没用了呀? 我自己收下了
<cherrot> imtxc, 我擦咧 你找疼叫兽去啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不对, 你丫还没给我钱呢, 我tmd下的单
<iGoogle> 早到家了
<zenNamaste> 神到家了? 神又不是形容词
<iGoogle> 今天爬一天山
<zenNamaste> 一般不都说傻到家了吗?
<iGoogle> 本地pm2.5真低。
<iGoogle> 祝贺你们。
<arch> shell里的for循环怎么从‘A'到’Z'
<imtxc> 没办法了
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 汗。。我懂了。。所谓鼻梁宽度可调就是说那个镜鼻是最传统的那种。。用手掰一掰来调节。。。曾经掰断过无数这样的镜鼻。。
<imtxc> 我一提支付宝三个字就掉线。。。
<imtxc> zenNama_afk: ....
<iGoogle> A .. Z
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:47
 * cherrot 果断买最便宜的款 =。=
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:48
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:48
<imtxc> zenNama_afk: 支付宝帐号给我啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:48
<imtxc> ^k^: 我在线不
<zenNama_afk> arch: for i in A B C ;do echo $i; done
<zenNama_afk> arch: 你, 太年轻.
<zenNama_afk> imtxc: 等我私信给你
<lucky___> zenNama_afk: 你用sf被税过吗？
<imtxc> zenNama_afk: 太高级了
<arch> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/YfSQEh9yhc8GZzDsHnq7/  麻烦帮我看下字母的循环怎么不行啊
<imtxc> zenNama_afk: 我刚才问了你三次支付宝帐号你都没看到吧
<zenNama_afk> imtxc: 没看到
<imtxc> zenNama_afk: 我。。。
<lucky____> test
<^k^> lucky____:点点点.  21:52
<Complex001> 有人在么 ？
<cherrot> zenNama_afk, imtxc  福利 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-2580516204.62.zdhlHR&id=19454521601&rn=134fb2d5889c7687b105153b53725439
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ gunnar防辐射眼镜电脑镜男女款抗疲劳防蓝光平光护目镜 rocket GUNNAR是美国知名大品牌与蔡司共同研发，采用蔡司镜片，进口商品，4项专利技术，品质有保障 价格:659.00 元
<cherrot> 499
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞
<arch> sed怎么取出目录下所有文件的第i行啊
<arch> sed -n "$i p" *  这样只能取出一行
<MeaCu1pa> sed "n/p"
<MeaCu1pa> 行号写在p之前就是
<arch> sed: -e expression #1, char 2: unknown command: `/'
<MeaCu1pa> 什么乱七八糟的...
<MeaCu1pa> arch: 没有/
<MeaCu1pa> arch: 直接ip
 * MeaCu1pa 哎，最近手头没有Linux
<MeaCu1pa> arch: 我觉得你最大的问题是中文...每次你说东西，都让人看不懂...
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 哈，你也吧 arch 认成罗杰了吧
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • chrome看不了腾讯视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457237 flash插件崩溃，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuubun — 2014-03-30 8:25
<imtxc> freeflying: 没出门看妹子么
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7437.html 老板与秘书 : "听说你把女秘书辞了,她犯了什么错?" "我对她说'我爱你。'不一会儿,她把这句话打了出来,并让我在上面签字。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一只麻雀 : 有一只麻雀由南方往北方飞. 因为天气变冷.最後身体结成冰块掉到地上. 後来有只牛经过旁边时在麻雀身上大便. 牛大便的温度把冰融化了. 麻雀觉的很温暖.於是高兴的唱起歌来. 这时候一只猫听到声音过来把麻雀身上的大便拨掉. 然後将麻雀吃了 这个故事
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • nslookup问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457238 在终端中，使用如下命令查询域名的mx设置，总是超时，请问怎么解决？ Code: nslookup -q=mx ljf.cn 用如下命令不会超时 Code: nslookup www.ljf.cn 在windows 使用如下命令也不会超时 Code: nslookup -qt=mx ljf.cn 在mac 中使用如下命令也会
<^k^>  ─> 超时 Code: nslookup -type=mx ljf.cn 请问是什么原因呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=54444&quot
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • ubuntu13.04 随e行联网求助（浙江工商大学） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457240 学校的内网是上进了 但是不知道怎么向WIN7里一样 客户端登陆 上外网 求大神帮助！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 MR.WANG — 2014-03-30 12:09
<tcstory> hi
<tcstory> 有emacs 大神吗
<^k^> tcstory:点点点.  13:13
<tcstory> 正在配置emacs 好痛哭啊
<tcstory> 错了，是配置jedi
<operaghostGK> what“S
<operaghostGK> your problem
<tcstory> operaghostGK: 你是用啥编辑器啊
<tcstory> operaghostGK: 就是配置如何在emacs 中使用debug.........
<tcstory> operaghostGK: 其实也不是什么大问题。。。。。。只是一路走来，配置emacs让我痛不欲生
<operaghostGK> 我好久没用过emacs了。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rF-IJ9fmAAByTziV65YAALrHQO6G3kAAHJn396.jpg 鼠妈妈和鼠爸爸的猫宝宝
 * cherrot 新到的显示器太舒服了尼玛
<tcstory> operaghostGK: 那你现在用什么
<tcstory> operaghostGK: 主要写什么程序啊
<bokuno> yakuake+irssi组合着用真不占屏幕空间:)
<jiero> suning 竟然给我送来去年的巧克力，白花了 58块钱买黑巧克力。。。今年的预算用完了。。。
<jiero> 可恶，以后一定要推行滞销税！！！
<jiero> 敢滞销，+收30%税！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 执迷不悟 : 一位牧师来到即将被正法的犯人跟前说:"我来告诉你一些上帝的话。犯人毫不客气地说:"我不需要你。再过一会儿,我就要直接见到他老人家了。"
<pocoyo> ,time
<bokuno> 有没有用gwenview管理图片的，这个貌似不能给图片打tag或者什么的？或者有人推荐好的图片管理软件吗，不然找张图真是太痛苦了
<stardiviner> bokuno: 话说给图片打tag也很费时间阿
<lucky___> 如何通过irc认证nick啊？
<Sm4rkey> /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<lucking> Sm4rkey: 要先register哎
<Sm4rkey> lucking: 那當然
<lucking> Sm4rkey: 怎么register呢
<bokuno> lucking: /msg NickServ REGISTER nick email
<bokuno> stardiviner: 给每张图打tag是很累，但是可以不必每张都打，觉得以后想找的图打个tag也行
<lucking> bokuno: 一个email只能register一个nick吗
<bokuno> lucking: 不清楚，你可以试试。email用来收激活邮件的，所以要是能用的
<lucking> 有没有人在amazon.com用过礼品卡或者paypal支付
<bokuno> lucking: 不好意思 刚才的指令有点错误，应该是/msg nickserv register password email，事先把nick改成想要的nick，再注册
<lucking> bokuno: ...刚刚已经实践，看来只有明天才能注册我想注册的nick了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu 14.04 steam 乱码，什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457245 ubuntu 14.04 steam 乱码，什么情况，看图： luanma.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 env — 2014-03-30 17:31
<imtxc> cherrot: 删了 nef 文件之后在 darktable 里面怎么刷新缓存啊
<jiero> 信用卡，买啥东西好，我信用卡里有1100元，怎么取出来。。。
<jiero> 话说，国内太扯了，光纤线路竟然不是公用的，各铺各的。。。难怪没钱。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为啥我卸载不了jdk？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457246 我想学习ubuntu的android源码底层，但是jdk老是安装不上去，老是提示已经有版本了，但是我都已经卸载了， 怎么还是提示这个？？ 每次安装都出现这种提示： Unpacking... Checksumming... The download file appears to be corrupte
<^k^>  ─> d. Please refer to the Troubleshooting section of the Installation Instructions on the download page for more information. Please do not attempt to install this archive file. 到底 …
<alvin_rxg> 测试
<^k^> alvin_rxg:点点点.  17:56
<alvin_rx1> 中文
<CyrusYzGTt> 測試失敗 请重新啓動
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 挺萌的LINUX发行版,大家围观一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457247 Pisi GNU/Linux is a Linux distribution based on the old Pardus Linux with it's famous PISI package system. It's an operating system for your computer, that provides the base system that allows you to do things like listen to music, browse the internet and create
<^k^>  ─> documents. Pisi GNU/Linux uses the KDE 4.x Desktop Environment, providing you with a traditional desktop. 简单英文介绍: Pisi是基于老的Pardus linux发布的一个linux操 …
<superTJD> Hi
<^k^> superTJD:点点点.  18:45
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 好啊
<superTJD> ^k^: 好啊，人气不旺啊
<^k^> superTJD, .. 休息一下 ..  18:48
<superTJD> 有人玩PT么？
<leeeee> ……
<leeeee> 可以
<leeeee> 不错啊
<leeeee> 来人呀
<leeeee> 来人呀
<superTJD> leeeee: 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 终于有人了
<leeeee> 怎么如此冷清
<netsnail> 如何远程唤醒主机的显示器？
<netsnail> 如何远程唤醒主机的显示器？
<imtxc> leeeee: 周末啊
<leeeee> 唉……
<quininer> 周末不应该热闹么
<Veritas048> =0=
<Veritas048> 兔牛
<quininer> 鱼牛
<Veritas048> virtualfreebsd10出来了
<Veritas048> xfce做的贼像mac os x的窗口管理器
<Veritas048> 除了菜单栏几乎一模一样
<quininer> 我决定投奔kde了，不要骂我
<Veritas048> 我早就是kde的一员了。。
<Veritas048> 大概从opensuse 12.3开始。。
<quininer> 好样的
<Veritas048> =0=求不骂。。
<Veritas048> 背叛了sawfish纯属无奈。。
<Veritas048> 作者把主题的config从git上删掉了。。。（没活路了。。
<quininer> 我只是看腻了大地精
<Veritas048> 土牛你在pentest群躺枪无数了
<Veritas048> 冒个泡撒。。
<quininer> 躺枪太多冒不起来了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 防水的硬盘 : 我做水下换能器时要用到防水密封胶,问之于师兄,他说最好问问昆腾或者希捷。我大奇,它们和密封胶有什么关系?师兄慢条斯理地说:"BBS上天天有人灌水,可没见硬盘漏过。"
<superTJD> 好冷啊
<quininer> 好冷。。
<superTJD> 有没有什么小的简单的java项目推荐的？
<leeeee> 呵呵
<adam8157> 呵呵
<leeeee> 贵圈关注娱乐吗
<leeeee> 当哥好久不贱
<adam8157> leeeee: ...
 * quininer ...
<leeeee> 文章和马伊利
<leeeee> 怎么回事
<netsnail> 如何远程唤醒机器显示器？
<quininer> 这个频道里的机器人怎么用啊
<adam8157> netsnail: DISPLAY=:0 xset s on
<tcstory> 悲剧啊，我的xubuntu 14.04 把python 3.3升级为3.4了
<tcstory> 过段时间我还想着学习pyqt呢......好像pyqt最高就支持python3.3
<adam8157> netsnail: 或者试试xrandr重新设置下分辨率啥的
<adam8157> tcstory: apt-get install python3.3
<netsnail> adam8157: 不行啊
<adam8157> tcstory: python一般都提供多个版本的
<tcstory> adam8157: 不用的
<tcstory> adam8157: 现在我的ubuntu上有3个python
<jiero> leeeee: 了乐乐
<tcstory> python 3.3 3.4 2.7
<adam8157> tcstory: 那不就是了
<tcstory> 我从新做一个链接就可以了
<jiero> adam8157: 招商银行就像骗子一样。
<adam8157> jiero: 为毛
<jiero> adam8157: 和 阿里巴巴有一拼
<tcstory> adam8157: 只是觉得有点蛋疼，python3.4才出来几天就升级了
<jiero> adam8157: 广告语
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157:  和浦发银行的广告语一比，招商银行好像骗子一样。
<leeeee> ！！！！！！兔子
<quininer> ?
<adam8157> jiero: 开卡了?
<quininer> 招行的广告词是什么？
<adam8157> 为你而变
<quininer> 感觉还成啊
<jiero> adam8157: 开了，给了你1000积分。
<adam8157> jiero: :)
<jiero> leeeee: 孩子。。。
<jiero> quininer: 不是说标榜语，而是招呼自己用户的网页用语
<quininer> 这样，没见过。
<jiero> 一堆虚假优惠信息，都是隐藏无数付款条件的。
<leeeee> 什么孩子？
 * quininer 水深啊
<quininer> leeeee 你的孩子
<jiero> leeeee:  说你啊。孩子
<jiero> leeeee: 你有孩子了？
<jiero> quininer:  adam8157  比如说这个就直接把全部条件挑明了，不像招商银行外部看起来很好，全都搞进去才告诉你不合条件。
<jiero> quininer: adam8157  http://ebank.spdb.com.cn/net/www/20140103/hgdz.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 优品生活，甄选礼遇：买哈根达斯冰淇淋，免费升球
<quininer> 想吃冰淇淋
<superTJD> 今天好像确实人不太多的样子啊
<October21> 周末嘛
<superTJD> 都出去玩了？
<October21> 差不多吧
<October21> 我现在实习，基本没休了……
<leeeee> ，……
<leeeee> 人呢
<October21> leeeee: 你时间不少啊
<leeeee> 没啊
<superTJD> leeeee: 你做哪方面的？
<October21> 学生呗
<leeeee> 21
<superTJD> leeeee: 哈
<leeeee> 我不能来玩吗
<superTJD> 今天没看到 alvin_rxg
<superTJD> 记得原来很活跃的说
<October21> 那是个bot吧？
<superTJD> 那很久以前不是bot
<leeeee> ……
<October21> 我看到那是iMaper做的bot，没想到你还这麽怀念
<superTJD> 我这里不是经常来
<superTJD> 一年来个几次吧
<October21> superTJD: 你是何方神圣？
<superTJD> October21: 我不是搞开发的
<superTJD> October21: 偶尔玩玩吧
<October21> 我也是业余爱好
<October21> 我是学无机非金属材料工程的
<leeeee> 一群
<zenNama_afk> October21: alvin_rxg 从来都不是 iMadper做的bot
<leeeee> 一群
<superTJD> zenNama_afk: 看来还是你了解内情
<zenNamaste> superTJD: 是的. alvin_rxg 从来都是人鸡合一的傻bot
<leeeee> 一群
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 骚年早啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 早.
<October21> superTJD: 那就是他，当然这样说啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板最近忙啥?
<October21> zenNamaste: 好长时间没上irc了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 忙着玩儿
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 去死....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 最近忙死我了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你还说忙着玩...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坏人
<adam8157> zenNamaste: momo
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李坏蛋
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 忙着给14.04 backport什么的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 打算弄kpatch玩玩.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: gaoji
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你们有没有hot patch module类似的东西?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: kpatch用的是ftrace...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 让我诧异.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 没有, 等你们开发好了完善了mainline了 我们再用
<October21> 吸血
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 能不能进 mainline还不好说呢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 挺麻烦的东西感觉
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 一点儿也不高大上
<adam8157> zenNamaste: gaoji
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不知道suse那帮基佬的那个是不是好一些
<zenNamaste> adam8157: nnnd, 我现在efi/secure boot/mem/nfs/kpatch qe
<zenNamaste> nfs临时的
<adam8157> zenNamaste: full stack
<zenNamaste> overflow already
<zenNamaste> stack overflow qa
<jiero> leeeee: 小孩在干嘛呢？
<jiero> imtxc cherrot ： imadper 真的消失了？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 噢。你在啊。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 杰罗, 好久不见
<jiero> 60天没碰到了
<zenNamaste> jiero: 你好久没来了?
<October21> ntr
<zenNamaste> jiero: 这么久? 不会吧
<jiero> zenNamaste: 不是啊。是没见到你
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哦.
<jiero> zenNamaste: 你是好久没白天来了？
<zenNamaste> jiero: 最近两天有来吧
<jiero> zenNamaste: 果然。是好久没来
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩.
<October21> 罗姐
<zenNamaste> jiero: 最近忙.
<superTJD> 难道这里的人都是萍水相逢么？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 忙什么？
<zenNamaste> jiero: 工作.
<jiero> superTJD: 你认识 2000人吗？
<zenNamaste> superTJD: 不然呢? 还有人跟你搞基?
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我倒是以为你还有更多事才不来了
<zenNamaste> jiero: 最近工作忙.
<jiero> zenNamaste: 噢。 守卫 kernel 3.14 么
<superTJD> jiero: 为啥是2000人
<zenNama_eat> jiero: 3.10.z
<jiero> superTJD: 本来想说 10000人，后来去查查调查，应该1000多都很少了。就2000把。
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 好吧。我都不知道是啥
<zenNama_eat> 超级添鸡蛋 ... 跟色鸡蛋宙斯名字差不多.
<jiero> zenNama_eat:   炸虾片啊。
<zenNama_eat> jiero: 茶叶蛋    cc adam8157
<zenNama_eat> adam8157: 借点儿钱.
<zenNama_eat> adam8157: 昨天家里煮了12个茶叶蛋, 现在倾家荡产了
<adam8157> zenNama_eat: 吃得起茶叶蛋还需要借钱!!!
<zenNama_eat> adam8157: 妈的一顿吃俩, 直接倾家荡产了
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 我。。。今天在感慨啊，我真是有钱人，一年可以吃一次黑巧克力
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 有一套新衣服
<zenNama_eat> jiero: 泡面 + 茶叶蛋 吃过吗?
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 没。我吃过土豆
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 微波炉+碗+土豆
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 撒点盐喝点水
<zenNama_eat> jiero: 没吃过茶叶蛋的, 都是穷鬼.
<superTJD> 我是超级土鸡蛋
<zenNama_eat> t一定要一个动词的.
<zenNama_eat> 舔?
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 呃。。。茶叶蛋。。。我讨厌鸡蛋啊，对蛋白质过敏。。。
 * jiero 属于蛋黄过敏群体
<imtxc> zenNama_eat: ! 这是不打算过日子了？
<imtxc> zenNama_eat: 泡面 + 茶叶蛋
<jiero> imtxc: 你要茶叶蛋么。
 * adam8157 大爱蛋黄
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: 借点儿钱.
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: 没钱了,
<imtxc> zenNama_eat: 好
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: 吃穷了
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: nnnd, 12个茶叶蛋!!!!
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: 我了个大擦
 * jiero 不吃螃蟹黄，不吃蛋黄
<imtxc> zenNama_eat: 我明天早上不吃鸡蛋了看能节约多少就给你了
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: 用不了这么多.
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 你要鸡蛋送货上门么
<imtxc> zenNama_eat: 那我把蛋黄吃了？
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: 赞.
<zenNama_eat> jiero: 啊? 不要...
<zenNama_eat> jiero: 买不起了...
 * adam8157 你们够了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天没游2000m去？ 没看到你的微信日常啊
<jiero> adam8157:  摸摸。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 基本每周都游 上周也去了, 但是今天没
<jiero> adam8157: 豪，去把台湾岛的鸡都买下宰了吧，就没鸡蛋了
<adam8157> imtxc: 懒得次次发了, 羽毛球和游泳已是常态
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<imtxc> test
<superTJD> 竟然还有微信啊
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:44
<imtxc> 这 lag
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:44
<jiero> adam8157: 2000米啊。我打羽毛球不爽了，不想打了，膝盖和手和腰都不是那么百分百的无恙
<jiero> 大家推荐一个手机给我噢。最便宜的就好，可以上网的大屏幕。
 * jiero 其实不懂手机。。。
<jiero> 联想4核心 6寸双卡双待机。。。
<leeeee>  我换手机啦
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: 那你现在锻炼什么
<jiero> leeeee: 终于换了。土豪金还是土豪银
<jiero> adam8157: 在家长肉运动
<jiero> adam8157: 每天跑10层楼上下两次
<jiero> adam8157: 现在下十层用时大约1分半。好慢。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 卧槽... 快赶上跳了
<jiero> adam8157: 就是跳啊。连续3阶2阶跳，跳到最后几节的时候都跳不准了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 太耗费精力了。。。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu 12.04 上搭建java 开发环境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457248 已经写道一个PDF 里了 欢迎下载 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2014-03-30 21:49
<adam8157> 原来今天是ostc... 冲突了
<jiero> adam8157: 又不敢分神，真分神就滚楼梯了。
 * jiero 小时候姥姥家里是转圈的楼梯，喜欢从楼上滚下来o
 * jiero 现在都见不到那种转圈楼梯了
<jiero> leeeee: 。没回答
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈，信用卡怎么刷才能用那么多钱？
<adam8157> jiero: 你额度多少?
<jiero> adam8157:  3000哈
<adam8157> 这么点好干啥...
<jiero> adam8157:  去年1年我食物之外支出 2000.
<adam8157> jiero: 那个招商妹子呢?
<jiero> adam8157:  噢。没理
<jiero> adam8157: 你需要妹子了
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 快找妹子去吧。
<jiero> adam8157: 和更多人接触之后越来越发现我不正常
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 好吧，我才顿悟你说的是新闻啊。
<zenNama_eat> jiero: 茶叶蛋?
<jiero> zenNama_eat: 嗯
<leeeee> 就是国产手机啊
<leeeee> 移动送的
<leeeee> 够我用了
<leeeee> 就是电池不给力
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。只要用了网络软件，就不能给力了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 无线上网经常没网速 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457249 hi，各位大神，最近刚装了ubuntu12.04 32bit，结果遇到一些网络方面的问题,我的笔记本是thinkpad e530,i5 3210,无线网卡是博通的bcm4313，刚装上的时候连wifi经常掉线，于是从博通的网站下载了驱动
<^k^>  ─> 重新编译，装上就ok了，一直没掉过线，但是使用的过程中每隔两三分钟就无缘无故没网速了，然后等个30秒又恢复了，很伤神啊，看了dm …
<jiero> 噢。原来苏宁是包含上门安装的。
<feiyin> 用 goagent 上网打开的网页都不显示图片是怎么回事
<feiyin> f
<feiyin> 用 goagent 上网打开的网页都不显示图片是怎么回事？
<feiyin> 。。
<jiero> MeaCu1paAway: 又签约了京东的金融，转进去100元，变成115元了。。。
<jiero> 什么空调靠谱啊。
<jiero> 看格力一直是爆炸量榜首。
<jiero> 又有人说格力最好。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 巍巍
<bokuno> 格力英文叫GREE ,日本有个做游戏的也叫GREE。。
<hoxily> 大家早上好啊
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-23
<tsitsiklis> 早~
<stardiviner> 有用qinyun的么？最近怎么上不去？连官网都连不上
<pamisisi> HI,大家早.
<iMadper> 早.
<pamisisi> 都在忙些啥呢?
<jiero> pamisisi 杀人
<maplebeats> 有啥东西能输出数据的分布图呢
<pamisisi> jiero: 接个活,多少.
<jiero> pamisisi 不接活
<jiero> pamisisi 你有病啊。我想杀就杀
<pamisisi> maplebeats: 神马数据?
<pamisisi> jiero: shit,我一大早跟你打个招呼,你就说XX人,我开个玩笑问你,你就说我有病,这YYD谁有病, 看来还病得很深.
<jiero> maplebeats:  chart类的
<maplebeats> pamisisi: 我想统计一堆数据的分布
<huntxu> maplebeats: excel歡迎你
<iMadper> 这东西, 用excel最方便了.
<jiero> iMadper: 最近不爱吃油，发现身上皮肤都干了 好可怕 LOL 脱皮
<huntxu> jiero: 你這是要長個的前奏
<iMadper> jiero: 不用吃, 买瓶蓖麻油直接往身上推, 可以保湿. 娇嫩肌肤, 你值得拥有有
<maplebeats> huntxu: 不行啊，我是已经算出来了数据，想做成图形看看满不满足正态分布
<kandu> iMadper, maplebeats, jiero, huntxu, yunfan, happyaron: 早
<iMadper> kandu: 早, 巨牛
<kandu> tryit: 咦，高管也在。早
<huntxu> kandu: 早, 巨牛
<jiero> huntxu 我当作长肉的节奏好了。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<huntxu> maplebeats: 你就想畫圖？為什麽不能用excel，不懂
<jiero> kandu: 造
<jiero> maplebeats: 数据直接出去出去
<iMadper> kandu: 巨牛如何看待elixir? 昨天我看了个elixir的slide, 感觉语法设计的很简洁.
<kandu> chenshaoju: 咦，少举也在。早
<kandu> iMadper: 不了解
<huntxu> maplebeats: 如果數據量不大，按橫軸統計下每個區間出現的次數都可以啊，正態分布應該能看出來吧
<chenshaoju> kandu =3= 早上好～
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 早啊大家
 * sym 来一杯咖啡，又是个美妙的周一
<maplebeats> huntxu: 恩，excel可用
<maplebeats> huntxu: 你不提醒一下我都差点忘了- -
<huntxu> sym: 高風亮節，周一在你那居然是美妙的
<sym> huntxu, 所以要做自己喜欢的职业
<tryit> kandu, .
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 昨天差点把命搭上哇...
<jiero> huntxu:  周一多么美妙呀
 * tryit 带小弟太累了……
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> lol
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 拜高层 tryit
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 被一群妹子举起来要丢到楼下去？
 * huntxu 拜高层 tryit
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43400 这两口子发财了呢
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 启明星辰创始人成为亿万富豪
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 找到解决方案了, 连两次freenode
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你还有啥频道啊?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: snappy 咯
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ubuntu-devel 咯
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 都是为了工作 唉... 我真是敬业
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 点赞.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 这么早
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 正在吃早饭
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 牛奶燕麦葡萄干
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 吃完就去office
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 早起看bug呢啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 3:52am起来的今天
<^k^> http://www.css88.com/archives/4643 JavaScript 中的一些坑 `人机合一
 * QiongMangHuo 赞
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: dr05 这么大呢啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 昂.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 跟国砖差不多嘛
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 是啊.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 那不好玩
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 我忽悠部门的助理妹子买了个开会用 lol
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 赞!
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 本来想忽悠丫买 zoom h2 的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 结果失败了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BuKaiXin|Cuo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1801523
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 公交车偶遇大师级神人！日了狗了。。。 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<stardiviner> Python除了virtualenv还有没有其他更好的virtual environment工具了阿？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 上班呢!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别给我发这种东西!!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哥是爱岗敬业的好员工!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你激励了我!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这就洗脸刷牙去公司!
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 自己主动在防火墙上屏蔽 acfun
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好!
<palomino|working> ....
<stardiviner> iMadper: 妹子原来是主管。。。。
<iMadper> stardiviner: 啥?
<freeflying> iMadper: ipad上用啥编辑器好，带拼写检查的最好
<wangli> iMadper, zao
<iMadper> freeflying: 你每次问我ipad相关的东西, 我都回答你: 我没有用过ipad...
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<luobo_> 用ipad搞开发吗
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 编辑器？
<freeflying> iMadper: 壕，你不用ipad啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 为何要一再的羞辱我这个用不起ipad的人?
<freeflying> iMadper: 壕，你是不屑的用而已
<iMadper> freeflying: 不, 我是买不起. 你要是给我一个, 我肯定天天用
<freeflying> iMadper: 我等你捐助呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 我自己都买不起. 而你已经在用了.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好热啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 脱
<cmdgy> 请问，关机时硬盘 “兹呀”一声响，正常么
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我去换短袖... 本来是给打球准备的.
<iMadper> cmdgy: 正常, 下次关机前先退出av.
<cmdgy> @iMadper, av在移动硬盘里 LOL
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 早上犹豫好一会穿了厚的来 nnnnd
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 天气预报不准啊
 * jiero 拜 roylez lainme 
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 很准很准，只要你不在城市里
<cmdgy> everyone， 你们关机时也会有这个声音么
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 额，你是谁来着。
<cmdgy> 就像windows强制关机时发出的声音
<jiero> 这个客户端竟然 没有支持 /whois
<jiero> hexchat 好奇
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你打球本来也要带短袖把? 现在去换了就好
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我心静
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: adam hot
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 当妈性感
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 打什么球
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 弹球.
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 打水晶球
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: http://image.songtaste.com/images/upload/multipic6/13009056001.JPG
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 哎，windows 里面的那个三围弹球么
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 那个有linux版吗?
<iMadper> 求linux下局域网游戏.
<iMadper> O0XX: 等闲下来了继续百战天虫.
<jiero> iMadper, 你要几个人玩的局域网游戏。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 不知道唉，你贴的图这是啥手办，啥手机，啥本本
<QiongMangHuo> 什么是三围弹珠 0_0
<jiero> iMadper,  openclonk
<iMadper> jiero: 我查查
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 。。。3D Pinball
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 来自制pinball
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 我这边 ubuntu 里面的 warmux 玩几分钟就自动退出了
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 在济南见过木板做的pinball
<iMadper> jiero: 看上去不错
<iMadper> O0XX: 改天一起玩openclonk?
<O0XX> iMadper: 这什么?
<iMadper> O0XX: 一个开放世界的游戏?
<jiero> iMadper,  如果有 flash 可以 herofighter
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.openclonk.org/
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<O0XX> iMadper: 那还不如玩 minecraft
<iMadper> jiero: 赞!
<iMadper> O0XX: linux有? server收费把
<O0XX> iMadper: 局域网就可以嘛
<O0XX> iMadper: 我有
 * iMadper 卧槽, 我忘了我要干嘛了...
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞!
<jiero> minecraft 和 openclonk完全不同的游戏。。。
<jiero> iMadper,  我竟然觉得网红挺好的--
<iMadper> jiero: 王宏? 不认识, 就认识黄宏和韩红
<jiero> iMadper,  “网络红人”的缩写
<iMadper> jiero: 没意思.
<jiero> iMadper,  看上了一个 lol http://weibo.com/zuieniang#_rnd1427088449621
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<iMadper> jiero: 什么叫 "看上了"?
<jiero> iMadper, 觉得恩，这种人不错
<iMadper> jiero: 你认识?
<jiero> iMadper, 不忍是
<iMadper> jiero: 那有啥不错的
<jiero> iMadper, 我只是觉得这人在表现出的范围内可以，而且在我看来并不是装的。
<jiero> iMadper, 啊。现在无聊透了。
<iMadper> jiero: 找个工作就好了
<iMadper> jiero: 文艺男青年这种病, 饿一周就好了
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: define:三围弹珠 0_0 not defined.
<jiero> iMadper, 。。。。。
<jiero> iMadper,  打屁屁
<O0XX> 什么是笨蛋?
 * jiero 觉得 o0
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 拉杆箱的那个大小单位 存， 说的是对角线？ 英寸？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 寸
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo,  吋
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo,  市寸好久不见了。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 箱子的大小是说的对角线？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 你那天说过这个单位怎么换算的来着？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 跟 cm
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 2.54
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 对角线的，所以很无语
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 英国的英寸是一英寸对应2.54cm
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 买20“ 是基础
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 拉杆箱说的就是英寸？
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 对
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 我现在的这个有点小了，打算再看看
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 美国的英制单位, 缅甸的英制单位以及英国的不大一样, 不确定英寸是否一样
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 说寸的, 级别都是英寸
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 回去先量一下现在这个多大
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 20寸就是很小
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo,  飞机用的是28吋
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 20"很小
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 我是一个背包+一个20”南北走呀。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 28"不一定能放进去
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 我是一个单肩包和一个24"
<^k^> O0XX: define:笨蛋? not defined.
 * O0XX 去年买了个手办
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 单肩包这种东西还没淘汰~
<jiero> lol
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 对角线如果才 50.8cm 的话，确实小
<O0XX> ^k^: 你就是笨蛋啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 去年买了个大手办
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩, 巧媳妇?
<jiero> O0XX,  买到媳妇了？
<O0XX> iMadper: 没懂?
<iMadper> O0XX: 懂了啊 汉语拼音
<iMadper> O0XX: 我是说, 你上次那个巧媳妇压面机...
<iMadper> O0XX: 你不记得了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 记得..
 * jiero 已经丢了魂了，你们说的我全看不懂。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你买个了大手办?
 * jiero 撤离。去画建筑图么。。。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 压面机是什么姿势
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我回去还觉得饿
<iMadper> 天啦噜!
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请问如何在ubuntu上安装Insyde Airplane Mode HID Mini-Driver http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469010 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 happytom80 — 2015-03-23 13:46
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我就说, 23号的话, 你就没法打球了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我才明白
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 夭寿啦
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 夭寿啦, 李老板不打球了!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 必须打球啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 你海量啊，不过要是我状态好，吃昨天三倍问题不大
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: yunfan 你俩面基了?
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 没有 我昨天确实吃得不多
<yunfan> 我吃了不少水果嘛
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 我俩两年前就面过啊「
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我跟她以前就面过 又什么奇怪得
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 加一了?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 额
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> + 谁。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 昨天那个状态太浪费了
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 那onlylove不是更浪费 ？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 他就不该吃自助
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 丫连 1/10 的钱都没吃回去
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 指望吃回去这种思路就不对
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 自助吃少了总觉得亏
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你们去吃水木锦堂了么?
<XwinX> yunfan:
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 旁边那家
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 戈拿旺
<yunfan> XwinX: 怎么进不去
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 那是啥?
<XwinX> yunfan: 不知道
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 水木好像又涨价了，完全吃不起了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 巴西烤肉  98 / 位
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 那个不贵啊 他10%?
<yunfan> XwinX: 什么提示
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 他就吃了几口水果而已。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 水木锦堂团购188 原价208
<^k^> O0XX, .. 休息一下 ..  14:03
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 我记得去年的时候还是 148 来着
<yunfan> 现在基本没有好吃得
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 那得是中午团购
<yunfan> 下回我发财了 去吃吃金钱豹看看
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 不是啊，我就是晚上吃的
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 水木锦堂200也值啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 恩，他家肉多
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: BuKaiXin|Cuo: 去年168
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 我买的时候有活动啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> i
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: -20
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 鹅肝不错.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 鹅肝要加钱的吧?
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 别的羊肉/虾也很值
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 不如牛排羊排
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哦 不用
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 免费送一个啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 团购的送一个的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 和牛要加钱
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 黑毛和牛肉  hamo和牛肉?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 吃 hamo？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 怎么样? 还是我了解你为何要说出和牛这个梗把?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我真没有
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我就是想了下要加钱的东西而已
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问该如何解决依赖关系没有满足：libc6 (>= 2.12)的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469011 大家好 我在安装wps-office时系统提示：依赖关系没有满足：libc6 (>= 2.12) 请问该如何解决？ 谢谢！ 附本人电脑相关情况 CPU：奔3 系统：ubuntu 10.04 内核：好像是2.6 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 caofulun — 2015-03-23 14:16
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 咱吃的那家团购能便宜10元来着
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我从来不搞这种优惠
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 30 不是钱哇？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 大不了商家记住你，以后发个骚扰短信
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不是
<yunfan> 3000才值得我去折腾  为了30 我还不如多看下书
<yunfan> 但是我肯定不会去吃 优惠能到3000的宴席
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> http://www.solidot.org/poll?op=dopoll&qid=233
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper BuKaiXin|Cuo yunfan palomino|working http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00NQO5A20/  #ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ IIQOO 爱酷精品T恤 短袖纯棉圆领直身 你们啊你们 Naive 【IIQOO 爱酷】 服饰箱包 - 亚马逊中国 价格:￥ 55.00
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 买买买? 团购凑运费不?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 35可以考虑 刚好这几天热了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 长者开光啊!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 刚买了两件短袖了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/477291  这件
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Marmot 土拨鼠 Vaughn T-Shirt 速干短袖衬衫 $16.49（需用码）_STP优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<cherrot> 这件好酷啊
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你这是衬衫啊
<cherrot> 衬衫要速干有毛用
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: tee也买了. 找不到连接了
<cherrot> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<cherrot> 没有图样图森破的么
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 纯棉的不舒服. 不买了
<iMadper> http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/481137  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ ORICO 奥睿科 W5PH4-U3-BK USB3.0 便携式4口HUB集线器 29.9元_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个天天又  不需要激动
<iMadper> yunfan: 我没激动啊
<yunfan> 等我回家再买 不然这么多电器 过安检折腾
<iMadper> yunfan: 重要的字要说三遍
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 这衣服穿上敢上街？
<iMadper> 其实我现在已经是蛤蛤粉了
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 为何不敢.
<iMadper> 自从我看了蛤三篇
<iMadper> 已经从黑转粉了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 。。。
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你看过?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 有
 * iMadper emacs25好啊. 现在用24感觉好奇怪
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 这个啊，这个看过了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 都 25了么！！
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 之前ubuntu里面用25很赞.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: arch只有git版本, 每天自己编译太二了
<stardiviner> iMadper: 25还有很多不全面的吧？虽然添加了不少新的小功能
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 在紧紧相邻的湖南一隅，一位后来大红大紫的民族歌手出生了，未来若干年长者也奠定了逢单数代领导人与娱乐圈人士的渊源。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 这篇不错唉
<freeflying> iMadper: QiongMangHuo O0XX BuKaiXin|Cuo ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> stardiviner: 不全面?
<iMadper> stardiviner: 很多新的接口很赞.
<iMadper> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> stardiviner: 比如提供了全局的marker接口. 比之前只提供全局marker变量强多了
<tryit> hello
<^k^> tryit:点点点.  14:33
<stardiviner> stardiviner: 是很多，我也想更新，但是貌似我每次更新latest就悲剧。。。。
<stardiviner> iMadper: 话说25对overlay有加强么？
<iMadper> stardiviner: overlay是啥?
<stardiviner> ....
<stardiviner> tooltip之类的阿
<O0XX> iMadper: 被鄙视了吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊.
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: tooltip是built-in的吗?
<stardiviner> 阿
<stardiviner> 是阿
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 哦, 没关注过...
<stardiviner> iMadper: auto-complete的popup和 company-mode 都没有很好的overlay解决方案。popup勉强用用，总是有各种各样的问题
<stardiviner> 尤其是当face不一致的时候，overlay就排布不正确
<iMadper> stardiviner: popup我到是一直在用, 确实排布会有问题.
<iMadper> stardiviner: 不过, 我没能找到规律, 具体什么时候会出现排布问题.
<stardiviner> iMadper: 暂时的解决方案，是linum fix，和把candidate的face force override。并且设置 :inherit nil
<iMadper> stardiviner: 首先, overlay啥时候会出问题?
<stardiviner> iMadper: 也不一定的，就是在开启linum-mode，以及比如org-mode中，上下两行字体大小不一样，或者一行有下划线，另一行没有。
<iMadper> stardiviner: linum-mode是开的, org-mode我倒是不用. 但是在编程中极少见到
<stardiviner> iMadper: 可能因为你已经更新了popup，之前这个问题很多人报issue，ac和company都能看到，还有jedi这些补全插件之类的
<iMadper> jedi? 你说的是ycm或者ycmd?
<stardiviner> iMadper: Python的最强补全jedi，ycmd是通用性的。
<iMadper> stardiviner: ycm/ycmd用的也是jedi做后端
<stardiviner> ycmd是类似一个框架把，里面也使用了jedi作为engine
<iMadper> stardiviner: 对啊. jedi做后端.
<iMadper> https://github.com/syohex/company-jedi   <-  这个给删了... 卧槽...
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://github.com/syohex/company-jedi -- unhandled responsein get body
<stardiviner> 话说我的ycmd一直无法编译，./build.py 需要python版本 >= 2.5 < 3.0 我的python是3.多的了。不知道怎么搞，ruby的rvm或者rbenv倒是很简单。但是python不会阿
<stardiviner> iMadper: 换maintainer了么？
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 不知... 不过还好我不用python.
<stardiviner> 查了virtualenv也还是不知道怎么用
<stardiviner> 我也很不用
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 动态语言在没有沙盒的情况下没办法不全做的很好...
<iMadper> s/不全/补全/
<stardiviner> iMadper: 这样阿。动态语言没有C那样好分析吧。C的话tags就足够强了阿
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: c的话, 有rtags.
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 别的tag都太差. rtags其实不是tags
<stardiviner> iMadper: 是clang？还是啥的来着？
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: clang + cmake
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 应该是clang + compile_commands
<stardiviner> guess it is
<yunfan> stardiviner: docker
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: python/ruby这种 def xxx: if x return obj_type_A else return obj_type_B;  z = xxx; 然后如何补全z的方法?
<stardiviner> yunfan: ??? 怎么迷迷糊糊和我说docker？
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 不到运行的时候, 都不知道z会是什么类型.
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 静态的话, 一个函数返回什么类型是确定的. 所以自然容易补全了, 只需要一个编译器前端来静态分析就够了
<stardiviner> iMadper: 是阿，不过我见过jedi补全python的参数的，不知道如何做的。可能也不是full read的
<yunfan> stardiviner:  docker就隔离了 什么都能搞
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 很多时候是乱补的. jedi不如pycharm的补全. pycharm也经常返回错误的.
<stardiviner> s/full read/full real/
<stardiviner> iMadper: soga。
<yunfan> iMadper: 写py还需要补齐？
<stardiviner> yunfan: 你这么一说倒确实，放到docker + vagrant里去，专门搞个这样的development也是很不错的想法。。。
<stardiviner> yunfan: 据说需要。。。。我以前新手，也觉得弄个补全很好，主要是用过bpython的结果
<yunfan> stardiviner:看不出有啥需要的
<stardiviner> yunfan: 新手是无法理解的。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> freeflying: 不买了
<stardiviner> 睡觉去，上夜班
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我去年应该是16天假啊, 但是算了一下只有15
 * O0XX 夭寿啦!公司克扣李老板假期啦!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你是不是啥时候请过了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你看看你的, 咱俩一天入职
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我算了我所有请过的假, 算好的carryover 4天, 结果他们扣了我15年的一天额度
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: Year End Balance	16
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 系统显示carryover 3天
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 15财年应该是17
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 财年还没到吧?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 下个月加?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 所以我算去年的啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 去年应该16 但实际上15
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 话说你老板说啥时候发年终奖了额么?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: apr
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:他们这个财年..
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 四月底?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 财年也是16 但是写15
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 四月底发?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 嗯 和工资一起应该
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 好吧...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你要干啥?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo:  李光耀挂了  嘉诚哥也快了  未来就靠你了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 穷, 等钱花
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: =,=
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我有不好的预感
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: fesco肯定会算错税
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 人家能给你用税优就不错了...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 就怕他们不按一次性奖金算啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 那你也没办法...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 砍人!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 不会的, 你这工资水平不会为那小小的几百万年终奖砍人
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 分分钟挣回来
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ... 越南盾么?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo:  泰铢
<onlylove> 今下午网络崩了2小时……
<luobo-plus> 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 小事情 昨天我们线上蹦了两台服务器
<yunfan> 本来运帷喜欢骂ubuntu 结果那两台是他装的centos
<onlylove__> yunfan: 两台服务器……因为啥崩的
<yunfan> onlylove__: who knows
<onlylove__> 这网络……我以为崩了以后就好了，结果还这样
<onlylove__> 看来IT水平就是越搞越烂啊
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你想想那点收入  差不多就行了 别要求太高
<onlylove> 我要求不高啊……别给断掉啊
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你想想那点收入  差不多就行了 别要求太高
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 这种上上下下的你怎么不ban?
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 听说你要找K ban我
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你担心他射？
<luobo-plus> wtf
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 你还是太年轻
<kandu> yunfan: 你们那儿既有 ubuntu 又有 centos?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: lol
<yunfan> kandu: 嗯
<yunfan> kandu: 这两个回打架？
<kandu> yunfan: 用 ubuntu 是开发喜欢上的吧？
<yunfan> kandu: 是的
<yunfan> centos的源太挫了
<kandu> yunfan: 偷懒的运维喜欢 centos
<yunfan> kandu: 难说  现在偷懒的都用ubuntu了
<kandu> yunfan: 没钱又想偷懒
<cherrot> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13339773581&spm=a1z09.2.9.12.Co3c55&_u=nk04ocl4f4d
<yunfan> 可能是因为运帷习惯centos的
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 站立式电脑桌站立上网办公桌站着用的电脑桌可升降站立桌子工作台 ①阔以减肥阔以瘦腿阔以变美！ ②专用站立上网颈椎病克星IT白领必备! ③身高在185以上的和155以下的买家联系客服高度可以定做! ④全网4.8的超高评分厂家直销。凡是以赚钱为目的的做活动都是耍流氓！ 香港
<^k^>  ─> 澳门台湾海外地区上面显示的邮费不是最终数据，请联系卖家核实正确后发货，否则 …
<luobo-plus> 不是说站着不好吗
<yunfan> kandu: 有没有 终端下看pdf的方案 ？cc QiongMangHuo iMadper
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 有
<pocmon> 座着也不好
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 讲
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: pdftotext
<QiongMangHuo> y
<luobo-plus> 这么牛
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我mutt里就直接看的
<kandu> yunfan: rms 平常 terminal, 看 pdf 还是开个 X 的
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 排版没了吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不过得是文字pdf
<iMadper> yunfan: fbi.
<pocmon> 看名字对图片无效吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 还可以
<iMadper> yunfan: emacs
<yunfan> 既然可以pdf2text 那应该可以 pdf2ps吧 ？
<iMadper> yunfan: 都能看.
<luobo-plus> 耗费资源打不大
<yunfan> iMadper: fbi要 framebuffer吧
<yunfan> kandu:  rms不是常年带个x么 还需要开
<kandu> yunfan: 长年装着 X, 平常不开
<yunfan> kandu: 最近怎么偃旗息鼓 又搞理论了
<kandu> yunfan: 搬砖需要
<yunfan> kandu: 什么啊
<yunfan> kandu: 你这种人才  折腾下手机系统吧 看看优化优化 改进架构什么的
<iMadper> yunfan: 要.
<kandu> yunfan: 呃，我用 ocaml 的很多没现成库。很多东西得自己写，所以要看看理论基础什么的
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: yooooo
<^k^> QiongMangHuo, .. 休息一下 ..  15:40
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 蛋儿哥哥好
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 乱叫
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: T_T @_@
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: orz
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 你or2吧
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  你知道 kandu 屁股大？
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 那不是大 那是撅起来了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 用 emacs 看 pdf？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我记得是可以的
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 渲染的很差就是了
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不过需要fb的
<luobo> fb?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 还是算了
<luobo> first blood
<QiongMangHuo> 开X是王道
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 可惜可惜我还是不知道为什么那个姿势对肚子难受有好处。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 你还是太年轻
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 。。。你这句话让我想起前天有孩子竟然说我壮年了。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你丫才壮年了
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 伤到了吗
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 没有啊
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 我本来就是壮年
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 汉子
 * ^k^ 3.10.17-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jan 31 16:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic ruby 2.2.1p85 (2015-02-26 revision 49769) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 天啦噜, 你都壮年了啊!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯哼
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 壮年:35——45岁
<luobo-plus> 哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 早熟
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我以为你也就24岁呢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 28
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 老弟
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 乖
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo:....
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你壮了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你胖了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 死壮死壮的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你猜
<yunfan> kandu:我记得有个ocaml写的exokernel 你把他研究下跑到android 手机上吧
<yunfan> 这样就爽了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你29吧 你不是比我大嘛
<O0XX> yunfan: 李老板几年前29
<iMadper> O0XX: 四十年前29, 问现在多大
<O0XX> iMadper: 还是29
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 28.5周岁
<iMadper> O0XX: 今晚打球吗?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 他们说备用的都被你坐坏了, 没有可以换得了
<O0XX> iMadper: 球是谁?
<yunfan> O0XX: 我也是这样想的
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: p 你 姑娘好比一朵花 年年都是一十八
<kandu> yunfan: mirageOS?
<luobo-plus> 最近日狗的人真多
<yunfan> kandu: 那个也行
 * O0XX 我就哔了狗了
<kandu> yunfan: maskray.me 编译到 js, 哪儿都能跑
<alvin_rxg> Title: MaskRay (@ maskray.me)
<yunfan> kandu: js有点万恶  可以 asm.js
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1eqfpqou4eag20b406yx6p.gif
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1eqfpqou4eag20b406yx6p.gif -- unhandled responsein get head
<O0XX> iMadper: 来帮我写capsule啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 看过了
<iMadper> O0XX: 行啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: 这破玩意太复杂了
<iMadper> O0XX: 今天刚开始学go...
<O0XX> iMadper: 没事, 哥传神功给你, 让你一日精进10年
<iMadper> O0XX: ....
<iMadper> O0XX: 正在goget.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我发现现在gfw对openvpn完虐了
<O0XX> iMadper: 你啊, 图样图森破, 天朝那个gfw, 不知道比openvpn强多少, 我
<O0XX> 的fwall跟他谈笑风生
<jusss> hoxily: 我刚刚把win8/archlinux双系统的笔记本装上grub2了，现在开机直接进archlinux
<iMadper> O0XX: ... M-x erc-fill-disable
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 来句长点儿的试试看
<iMadper> jusss: os-prober
<O0XX> iMadper: 测试一下你跟我说的东西是不是合适, 是不是能解决我的问题,
<O0XX> 是不是真的有用什么的
<O0XX> iMadper: 不管用啊
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<jusss> iMadper: 我用chainloader试了下，也可以进win8
<iMadper> jusss: os-prober就是帮你写好chainloader
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
 * QiongMangHuo 怀念rh的椅子
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: +1
 * jusss 现在把win8删的就剩下c盘 d盘了,what a pity
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 怎么传功，需要脱了用掌渡么
<iMadper> wangli: 寄把椅子过来.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: pptp 简单好用啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 好搭建吗?
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 交换蛋白质
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: pptp, 一分钟吧
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 赞. openvz可以吗?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 可以的
<wangli> iMadper, 好
<O0XX> iMadper: BuKaiXin|Cuo jusss 先去给 github.com/hamo/capsule 点like
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* hamo/capsule · GitHub (@ github.com)
<hoxily> jusss: 哦
<hoxily> jusss: grub2的配置文件是自动生成的吗？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不行, 我不能别人说让我赞我就赞, 我要先自己用, 然后真心觉得赞了才会赞. 我不仅自己用, 也会让我成加班的人一起用
<hoxily> 从来没有手写过
<hoxily> 哪天grub2坏掉了就完蛋了
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那些赞都是加特效的吧?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 赞了不给加内力没用啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 等你赞了自然就感受到我浓浓的内力了
<yunfan> kandu: 来我频道捧场啊  每天挂着有啥难的
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实第一次听说要赞capsule我是拒绝的，因为，你不能让我赞，我就马上去赞，第一我要试一下，因为我不愿意赞完了以后这个项目阑尾了，代码“咣”一下，很乱、很砸，这样用户一定会出来骂我，根本就是垃圾代码，就证明上面那个赞不合适.
<jusss> hoxily: 用grub-mkconfig生成的
<kandu> yunfan: 哦
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 登录后没有上面和旁边的边框，也不能进入终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469014 今天，我在ubuntu14.04的系统上安装了nvidia，cuda_7.0.28_linux. 安装完后，进入系统只剩下壁纸，没有上面和旁边的边框，也无法进入终端，只能ctrl+alt+F1,进入文本模式。 该怎么救啊 望各位
<^k^>  ─> 师兄、师姐帮帮忙 zz: Moxiaojie — 2015-03-23 16:16
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ...
<jiero> iMadper: 一日精进十年功 - 真好
 * jiero 摆 O0XX
 * jiero 拜 O0XX 大师丫
<yunfan> jusss: 来 #linuxcn
<jiero> yunfan: 这个频道真的没落了 === === 时代变化了。
<jiero> yunfan: 多久没来新的常驻人口了。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> firefox 里面的 taobao 到底怎么才能记住登录
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 别的浏览器能记住?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 不知道哎
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 能么
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 貌似都不能.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 每次查个物流都得输一次密码
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 昂, 手动修改cookie的过期时间把
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 想在机房接个路由器给虚拟机用，老是连接不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469015 机房有两个交换机串联，接到外面进来的一根线上，教师机、学生机ip地址为192.168.12.2~40，网关192.168.12.1，在路由器上设置规则禁止学生机ip段连互联网网，学生上网通过教师机的
<^k^>  ─> squid3代理，教师机可以上网 新加了一个无线路由器，WAN口地址 192.168.12.183，网关192.1 …
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我刚改成到2019年过期, 如果好用我告诉你.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 昂
<jusss> O0XX: 我擦，你都开始搞虚拟机了？
<O0XX> jusss: 啥?
<O0XX> jusss: 虚拟机是谁?
<O0XX> jusss: 我一般喜欢搞 真机
<O0XX> jusss: 虚拟的不喜欢
<jusss> virtualization
<jusss> O0XX: 已赞
<O0XX> jusss: 泻泻
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我的能记住
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 每次问你记不记 你都选记住就是了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 从来就没问我啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 把taobao记住的密码全删了再来一次
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 匹配的问题
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不行的, 当你买东西/查看购物记录的时候, 还是会要求你登录的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 真ji 太贵吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我这里可以
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊?
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 各种价位的都有啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 市场是开放的
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 当然什么价格的都有
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不信你问 QiongMangHuo
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 都有什么价格的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BuKaiXin|Cuo 他们改了一次密码框, 改的不规范, 然后firefox以为自己匹配了实际上没匹配
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: 有这事儿？我看看
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BuKaiXin|Cuo 记住的密码全都删了重走一遍 记住两次 就好了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂?! 好
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 啥啊啥啊啥啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你以前用过的真ji都是啥价位的？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 啥啊啥啊啥啊
<O0XX> iMadper:你以前用过的真ji都是啥价位的？
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 这个你得问有独服的土壕小盆宇
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: middlemouse.contentLoadURL   =>  false
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 改成false?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 枊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你是人民的大救星!!!
<O0XX> iMadper: 他说你是猩猩
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... 等? 你要解决的是哪个问题?
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 中间会莫名其妙跳到别的页面, 我修复的是这个问题
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 好像不好用...
<O0XX> iMadper: firefox壕
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你想要修复middlemouse和C-v公用剪贴板的问题?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我是要 恢复shift-insert为中键剪贴板的功能
<QiongMangHuo> i
<QiongMangHuo> 对
<jusss> adobe 什么时候死呀
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这么难按的快捷键你也要用...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我键盘流啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我两只手啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 毛, 你怎么取数据放到剪贴板?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: y
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  y?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: y取的, 难道不是用p来贴?
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 没有 ins 键
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 也行其实
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: ...
 * jiero 拍 QiongMangHuo
 * jusss 11.2将会成为最终版本，adobe flash
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我在中端复制不喜欢用c-s-v啊
<jiero> jusss: 你迟到了多少年了。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我在中端复制不喜欢用c-s-c啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有个办法, 但是不完美.
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 所以我看球都使用chrome
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 就是同步这两个剪贴板
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<jusss> "原来索隆在魔戒里，被打败之后，就弃暗投明，跟路飞他们当起了海贼，开启了征服大海的旅程~"
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper 你们小学就开始用win95, 好高级
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 华硕X205ta 笔记本如何安装Ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469016 我的笔记本式华硕思聪本X205ta 这款笔记本的BIOS是EFI的 我安装win8.1 32位的方法是吧U盘格式化成Fat32文件系统格式后，下载win8.1 32位的正常安装版的ISO镜像，下载后解压，把解压的全部文件复制到
<^k^>  ─> U盘中，重启机器选择USB启动就可以安装了，因为win8.1 32位的正常安装版带后缀名是 . …
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 我高中才见过电脑
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 你们好高级
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.10怎样安装minidwep-gtk http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469017 我用ubuntu14.04怎样安装minidwep-gtk-40420-ubuntu-64bit.deb。 请高手指导 zz: st1588 — 2015-03-23 17:16
<jiero> going home
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊
 * jiero 拜拜 roylez
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 千人斩 - 我一个都斩不到。
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 怎么办？
<Tony__> hello
<^k^> Tony__:点点点.  09:37
<jiero> Tony__: 你一定是那个大牛
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 谁说的啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 我不是啊
<Tony__> no one
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 从来没有斩过人
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: -> iMadper
<pocmon> XUBUNTU下，从百度网盘下载rmvb电影到本地使用自带播放器播放，音视频不同步。后通过自带播放器连接网盘播放正常。现使用平板进入网盘播放，使用流畅模式音画同步，使用原画模式音画又不同步。好奇怪，有人知道可能是什么原因引起的吗？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 不信谣
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 不传谣
<Tony__> 怎么回事
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 你们已经转了快一百次了，等到了500次，我就学习朝阳区群众举报你们
<Tony__> 不错
<QiongMangHuo> > 500 * "BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊"
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: /tmp/execpad-94e443edd82a/source-94e443edd82a:1:in `*': String can't be coerced into Fixnum (TypeError) from /tmp/execpad-94e443edd82a/source-94e443edd82a:1:in `block in <main>' from /tmp/execpad-94e443edd82a/source-94e443edd82a:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-94e443edd82a/source-94e443edd82a:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/303210
<QiongMangHuo> ...
 * O0XX ahaha
<O0XX> iMadper: 如逼壕, 李老板那个该怎么写?
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: 写的没错啊.
<QiongMangHuo> > "BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊" * 500
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: &quot;BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|
 * QiongMangHuo 不符合乘法交换律啊, 这是个矩阵啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 交换律都不支持了... 结合律的呢
 * O0XX 这个引号是给处理成网站了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊, 我也想到这个了.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 握手
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ...
<O0XX> > BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 * 500
<^k^> O0XX: /tmp/execpad-2d687c9cec50/source-2d687c9cec50:1: syntax error, unexpected tLABEL p(lambda do BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 * 500 end.call) ^ => https://eval.in/303212
<O0XX> > 'BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊' * 500
<^k^> O0XX: &quot;BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但
<^k^>  ─> 你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是 …
<O0XX> > 'BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 ' * 500
 * O0XX 赞
<^k^> O0XX: &quot;BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXi
<^k^>  ─> n|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但你是千人斩啊 BuKaiXin|C …
 * O0XX 完美了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ....
<Tony__> enough
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 等我成了朝阳区群众的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 我靠，丫给我贴到 eval.in 了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* eval.in (@ eval.in)
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 哈哈哈
 * jusss 还是erc好用，比irssi好
<jusss> irssi只能用page up/dn 翻半个屏幕，不知道怎么想的
<jusss> 翻全屏才好
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:11
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 简约openbox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469020 精心调教的桌面 怎么样？ zz: kong1988 — 2015-03-23 18:30
<jusss> O0XX: 怎么让xterm一打开就自动全屏？
<O0XX> jusss: 你怎么让他全屏的?
<jusss> O0XX: fvwm快捷键
<O0XX> jusss: 那简单, 每次一打开的时候按一下就可以了
<jusss> O0XX: 我现在就是这样
<jusss> O0XX: 每次都按，有没有什么参数可以直接打开就全屏，是wm控制还是xterm ?
<O0XX> jusss: 写个fvwm函数, 窗口打开的时候触发一下
<jusss> O0XX: ...fvwm的配置是我3年前搞的了，都忘光了，而且还是fvwm1
<jusss> O0XX: xterm有个参数-fullscreen用了没反应，倒是-geometry能用，可是我怎么得到我屏幕的geometry呢？
<O0XX> jusss: 不会
<yunfan> papapap
<luobo-plus> 😼
<luobo-plus> 😢😂😭😪😥😰😅😓😩😫😨😱😠😡😤😖😆😋😷😎😴
<jusss> hoxily: 我现在在arch上跑着win7 这算不上算同时跑着双系统呀 LOL
<hoxily> jusss: 算
<jusss> hoxily: 这样会不会很吃cpu
<hoxily> jusss: CPU就是拿来用的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助朋友们关于更改文件默认的打开方式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469023 朋友们求助，Ubuntu中改变文件的默认打开方式 有没有方便一点的，类似于windows 中的方法呀。求助！大神们！ zz: zjlin — 2015-03-23 21:21
<jusss> hoxily: 然后在arch里新建了分区，用这个分区和虚拟机共享，然后在win7里用百度云管家下电影直接进这个分区里，然后就能在arch下看电影了
<jusss> hoxily: 我新建分区后，重启之后竟然让systemd这次检测磁盘失败又挂了一次，我那个气呀，我都用把新分区的uuid写/etc/fstab了，systemd这厮都能检测失败，让它去死吧
<jusss> systemd 最坑爹的玩意了
<jusss> 为什么它还不死，还把sys v搞死了，擦
<jusss> hoxily: 虚拟机跑win7感觉比不在虚拟机里跑还流畅，是我错觉了吗
<gfxmode> jusss: Linux有百度网盘客户端，bcloud
<jusss> gfxmode: 官方的？
<gfxmode> jusss: https://github.com/LiuLang/bcloud-packages
<^k^> ⇪ fw: LiuLang/bcloud-packages · GitHub
<jusss> gfxmode: 据说直接在地址里面加wap就可以下载
<gfxmode> jusss: 不方便，断点续传可以么
<jusss> gfxmode: 不知道，我还没试过
<Guest9> 。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我一连接USB摄像头，vmware就崩溃退出，啥意思啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469024 点确定，vmware就退出了， 见下图； VMWARE不可恢复错误.png zz: miles010 — 2015-03-23 22:24
<jusss> hoxily: emacs的分屏真的好赞
<hoxily> 怎么方便怎么来
<jiero> kindle 特价399了，山东有货，北京没货，上海没货，湖北没货。 399买到。
<jusss> 16:9的屏幕竖着分成2个，就像2个小学课本一样，很棒
<jiero> jusss, 笨笨你明明可以16:9竖起来脑袋会舒服很多
<jusss> 竖着分就是比横着分漂亮
<jusss> jiero: 我笔记本
<jiero> jusss, 好吧
<jiero> jusss, 以前我曾经笔记本竖起来，然后，外接键盘鼠标
<jusss> 把emacs全屏之后，竖着分，同时开着2个buffer,真漂亮！
<jusss> jiero: 笔记本你也敢竖起来，果然是2代
<jiero> jusss, 傻啊。硬盘只要不动，怎么放都行。没有上下和垂直差别
<luobo-plus> 那么便宜啊
<luobo-plus> 我买的时候499
<jusss> jiero: 硬盘无时无刻不在转动，怎么能不动，除非你关机
<jusss> kindle也没用呀，不看书，
<jiero> jusss, 不要晃动。。。
<jusss> hoxily: emacs真棒，赶快用emacs吧
<jiero> jusss luobo-plus kindle可以用来展示自己的文件或书
 * jusss emacs是我用过感觉最棒的软件了
<luobo-plus> 我还是挺喜欢kindle的
<jiero> jusss luobo-plus 现在我主要用途是对着吹口琴 - 放了谱
<jiero> 走在路上一手kindle一手口琴
<luobo-plus> 真逗
<jusss> jiero: 没人把你抓起来送精神病院吗
<jiero> jusss 你不觉得你的人生很悲哀么
<jusss> jiero: 已经是了
 * jiero 踩碎 jusss 沾满鲜血的心脏
<jiero> jusss, 我也觉得我的人生很悲哀
 * jiero 就是被啦黑的。
<jusss> jiero: 咱俩换换
 * luobo-plus 晕倒
<jiero> jusss,  你知道吗，我好几篇文章被加入些jianshu.com 观众多的集合，但是没有人喜欢 - 只让我感到作为中国人羞耻呀~
<jiero> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 - 简书 (@ jianshu.com)
<luobo-plus> jiero 有地址吗
<jusss> jiero: 你用什么手机现在?
<jiero> luobo-plus,  http://www.jianshu.com/p/8cf812087f58
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 白日梦 - 简书
<jiero> jusss,  红米1s 移动4G
<jusss> jiero: 我见onlylove好像还在用n年前的LG,让我感觉不可思议
<jiero> jusss, 我2011年换了手机，去年11月换了手机。
<jusss> hoxily: 你用手机呢现在
<jiero> jusss, 去年我才接触 android
<hoxily> jusss: 用windows呢
<jiero> hoxily,  玩xbox游戏？
<jusss> hoxily: windows手机据说超难用
<jusss> hoxily: twitter上好多吐槽windows手机的
<jiero> luobo-plus, 其实是翻译文~
<hoxily> jusss: 你问手机操作系统？用android呀
<jiero> ho
<jusss> hoxily: 什么型号的
<jiero> hoxily,  赶紧把飞机从天上打下来
<luobo-plus> 😏看到了。改写了部分内容
<sym> 诸位晚安
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-24
<tryit> kandu, 开发会喜欢 ubuntu ? 不会吧？
<jiero> tryit:  开发会喜欢能赚钱的东西。
<tryit> jiero, java 的可能喜欢 ubuntu
<jiero> tryit: qt的或许吧。
<tryit> jiero, qt/gnome 开发的也可能
<tryit> jiero, c的绝不可能
 * jiero tryit gnome 的。。。你听说过？
<tryit> jiero, 系统编程的
<tryit> jiero, gtk
<eve_ouyang> GTK的就是C啊...
<jiero> tryit:  gtk的？你听说过？
<tryit> eve_ouyang, 是C，但是不是系统开发的
 * jiero 打打打
<tryit> jiero, 你没听说过？？
<jiero> tryit: 没见过从windows/mac来用gtk的！
<jiero> 。。。anyone tell me 有什么办法让windows的浏览器操作别那么啥？
<jiero> windows人性化个毛。。。
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
<kandu> tryit: 偷懒的开发会喜欢
<jiero> kandu:  不仅仅吐草，还需要你嚼 - 这算有创造性的文字吧。
<kandu> jiero: 没见过。原创性应该不错了
 * jiero 抱抱 kandu
<pamisisi> Hi.
<^k^> pamisisi:点点点.  02:57
<gfxmode> ^k^: 时区有问题
<baicai> luobo: ????
<baicai> luobo: 我的nick被你占了
<luobo> 不会吧
<baicai> luobo-plus: 没事
<luobo-plus> 你是白菜吗
<baicai> luobo-plus: 我以前是luobo
<baicai> luobo-plus: 现在是白菜了
<baicai> luobo-plus: 你用吧
<baicai> luobo-plus: 我只是感慨一下
<luobo-plus> 🐝
<luobo-plus> 😄好
<^k^> luobo-plus say: 😄好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<baicai> ^k^: hi
<^k^> baicai:点点点.  03:07
<baicai> ^k^: we use beijing time
<sohor> ;̷̸̨̀͒̏̃ͦ̈́̾̀́̎͢҉̵̶͚̼͉͖̺̥͔͇̰̹̮͙͉̻̼̭̻͕̮͇ͨͬͪ͗̇̑̽͋̀̋̊͌ͧͨͭ̓̅͐ͥ̂̔̊ͧ͊҉̶̵̷̞̩̦̳̺̳̬̬̩̣̫͇̯̥͖͍͕̠̦̼̗ͯ̽͌̔ͪͯ́́͋̍ͨ̿̿̎͒ͤ̓̅̀͂ͧ͋̏ͫͣ̔͘͜͠͏̶̵̸̸̸̧̧̡̛̥̺͓̘̺͎̜̥͕͈̝̫͎̺̮̱̤̠̠͖̳̻̥̣̪͍͕͇̮͙̹̪͈̼̩̯̪͕ͮͧͫ͂͒ͤͣ̌̽ͨͪ͒̄̄̉̒̊ͩ̅͆̒̎̇̆͆ͪ̈́͛̉̍̏́̄̈́̽̔̍̎̂ͬ̆͗͌̔ͫ͆̀́͑̈́ͤ́ͯ̇ͧ͘̚͘͘̚͘͟͟͝͠͞ͅÌ
<luobo-plus> 。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<luobo> luobo-plus: 我改了
<luobo-plus> 😓
<luobo-plus> younger sibling!
<luobo-plus> 😄😄
<palomino|working> ...
<luobo> ^k^不是挂了吗
<luobo> 什么时候又起来了
<Guest9> .
<abc_> emoji kk都认不出来么？
<abc_> 。 。。总觉得这句话打出来有歧义
<abc_> emoji 会被kk当作非UTF8编码？
<^k^> gfxmode,
<abc_> 😮
<abc_> 😉
<luobo-plus> O/
<pamisisi> 系统终于装完了,哇哈哈哈！http://t.cn/RAA29XR
<^k^> pamisisi: ⇪ Screenshot from 2015-03-24 10-57-54_zpsqm0w7ed4.png Photo by pamisisi | Photobucket
<^k^> luobo,
<gfxmode> 我这边显示的是表情图片
<gfxmode> 看你们的客户端怎么处理咯
<pamisisi> gfxmode: 你每天都在?
<gfxmode> pamisisi: 是的 但大多数是挂机
<pamisisi> gfxmode: 打算弄个树莓玩玩.最近在弄arduino
<luobo-plus> 挺有意思的
<sohor> O0XX: 马老司机来了
<sohor> O0XX: 你的光驱来了.
<BuMangHuo> sohor: O0XX 老司机你们好
<BuMangHuo> 你们的 arch 现在用的哪个源啊
<BuMangHuo> 穷忙活呢
<sym> 玩arduino 可以去看看这个东东 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/xband-world-s-smallest-bluetooth-sensor-computer/x/10243884
<^k^> sym: ⇪ XBAND: Worlds Smallest Bluetooth Sensor Computer | Indiegogo
<sym> 刚支持了一个early bird
<jusss> BuMangHuo: jaist的源或阿里云
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 各位在ubuntu如何捕获USB摄像头？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469030 如题 zz: miles010 — 2015-03-24 11:45
<yunfan> palomino|working: 来哥频道捧场哈 cc roylez
<luobo> yunfan: 什么频道？
<yunfan> luobo: 自己看
<palomino|working> ?_? yunfan
<kandu> yunfan: 怎么看？
<yunfan> kandu: whois不能 ？
<kandu> yunfan: 你看看我在哪些频道？
<luobo> yunfan: 我这没记录
<yunfan> kandu: #linuxcn #ubuntu-cn
<yunfan> sulit: 那你不适合去我频道
<kandu> yunfan: 只能显示大家都在的频道
<kandu> yunfan: 我还呆其他频道的
<yunfan> kandu: 你开了隐藏
<kandu> yunfan: 没
<kandu> yunfan: whois 就只能显示双方频道的交集
<sulit> yunfan: 要不你来我频道吧
<sulit> yunfan: 我邀请你
<sulit> yunfan: 给你权限
<yunfan> sulit: 不用 我不去低级频道
<sulit> yunfan: 频道还有低高级之分啊
<yunfan> kandu: 不可能 我以前whois别人 又显示我没进的  你只不过是开了个隐藏而已  还可以完全隐藏 不让人知道的
<yunfan> sulit: 山不在高 有仙则名
<kandu> yunfan: 咦，我试试
<kandu> 13:20 -!- yunfan [~roooot@unaffiliated/yunfan]
<kandu> 13:20 -!-  ircname  : jyf
<kandu> 13:20 -!-  channels : #ubuntu-cn
<kandu> 刚退了下 linuxcn
<yunfan> kandu: 那就是现在默认都带这个策略了
<sulit> yunfan: 好吧，你频道里有什么？说来听听
<sulit> yunfan: 有美女吗？
<yunfan> sulit: 有offer
<yunfan> 腐女最近怎么没来
<sulit> yunfan: 有offer是很好的，这点是很赞的，但是与我无缘，我就是个坑货
<sulit> http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs 这里有频道名吗？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<sulit> ^k^: hi
<^k^> sulit:点点点.  05:57
<sulit> 擦，日志同步有一个小时延迟啊
<tryit> kandu, 偷懒的开发会喜欢arch gentoo
<kandu> tryit: 赞
<tryit> kandu, debian也不错
<sohor> 太气愤了！把光头强都气哭了！3月23日是光头强的生日，可是钢铁侠笑话光头强，说光头强的粉丝不足1000人！没人送祝福！光头强就和美国人打赌，说如果这个答案赞到1000W，钢铁侠就会带着黑寡妇一起向光头强道歉！合同都已经签好了，喜欢看《熊出没》的一定要转发！不为别的！就只为我们中国人争口气！！
<tryit> sohor, 你……
<jusss> sohor: 嘘，你小声点，光头强站错队了，别再提它了
<sohor> 中国人拍的《我的兄弟叫顺溜》在日本票房为零。小日本拍的《苍井玛利亚》3D将于2月31日在中国大陆上映。而2月31日既是南京大屠杀纪念日，又是国难日。勿忘国耻！！作为中国人，敢不敢让3D苍井玛利亚2月31日票房为零。 朋友们 拿起你的鼠标 复制然后粘贴一下 转起转起！
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 速翼特最便宜居然买到过10w
<tryit> freeflying, 你们大壕根本看不上这个价位的
<freeflying> tryit: 这个可是原价18w的
<tryit> freeflying, 你们土豪这个价，怎么也得美元计吧
 * cherrot 怎么频道里来了个不转不是中国人？
<cherrot> happyaron, 你拉进来的？ lol
<cherrot> sohor``, 妈蛋 又改名
<luobo> 价值观绑架
<luobo> 我发现我昵称luobo，在baicai频道
<yunfan> sohor``: lol
<luobo> 我擦
<luobo> 怎么这么多管理员
<Sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Default Active Network Connections 不是 eth0, why? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469032 Hi, all: 我有3个网卡，1个用来接Internet，另外2个接2个网络接口设备。接上之后就无法上网了！找原因发现： 通过点击又上角 网络->Connection Information->Active Network Connections看网络连
<luobo> 把我也加上啊
<luobo> 又是个机器人
<luobo> 擦
<happyaron> cherrot: 啥
<happyaron> cherrot: 我不知道啊
<happyaron> cherrot: n天没说话了
<cherrot> happyaron, 壕，雅虎北研关门了 你这几天忙着去领N+4了吧
 * ^k^ 3.10.17-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jan 31 16:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic ruby 2.2.1p85 (2015-02-26 revision 49769) [i686-linux] 
<O0XX__> cherrot: 你transfer 去北美了吧
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 没错  我们在欧美汇北边
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 互联网金融中心?
 * O0XX|Qiong 求新工作..
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 融科啊
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 兔子你们忙不?
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 忙啊  不过不瞎忙
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 求offer啊
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, http://www.lagou.com/gongsi/1561.html  来 求扩散
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Megvii招聘-北京旷视科技有限公司招聘-拉勾网
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 贵厂不是不忙么
<gfxmode> 跳槽季 你们的年终奖都拿了么？
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 还有年终奖
 * palomino|working 恨
<gfxmode> palomino|working: 你们不发的？
 * O0XX|Qiong 年终奖是什么?
<gfxmode> 深圳这边都是34月份发 发完就跳槽
 * palomino|working 年终为0
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总都是那分红的
<gfxmode> freeflying: 分红是股东才有的 年终奖是给干活的
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 关于打包，怎么处理源码不在当前目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469033 我在打包一个软件，解压后，该软件的源码不在顶层目录 xxx-version下面，而在下级目录 xxx-version/src 里面，在当前目录下面还有另外一些目录，是一些编译里要用到的外围库。 我看了一个 REA
<^k^>  ─> DME ，作者要求在 src 下面新建一个目录 build ，再 cd 到build 里面去编译。 实际的编译 …
<palomino|working> 干活的股东也得有年终啊 freeflying
<gfxmode> 人生赢家
<palomino|working> 问题是年终和分红都是0啊 -_-
<freeflying> palomino|working: 公司都是你的，你想怎样不都可以
<palomino|working> 我只是个小股东而已。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 跟我有啥关系。。。
 * palomino|working 轻抚 happyaron 
 * O0XX|Qiong momo palomino|working
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 你们逮到詹悌了?
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 对啊
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 我刚才还说呢
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 也是, 他们效率太低了.
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 这是要拉着彼得开批斗会么?
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 这么久还没个好用的driver, 我也等着用呢
<cherrot> happyaron, N薪壕
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron, N薪壕
<gfxmode> happyaron: 拜高薪壕
<sohor``> happyaron, N薪壕
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 都要被吊打了, 还这么兴奋?
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 好开森啊
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 看来是有备而来, 应该是要反打
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 应该是, 彼得估计要悲剧
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 你看着, 绝对是有备而来
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 不, sean要悲剧.
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 我觉得彼得也就对咱们强势
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 彼得输了之后, 他会过来捏sean
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 经常开着虚拟机，会不会让硬盘和cpu死的更快？
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 关机的话寿命会长一点
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: xen openvz是不是比vm vbox要好一点？还有kvm
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 哪个便宜哪个好
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 都是不要钱的怎么分辨那个便宜呀，
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 哪个长哪个好
<sym> 哪个图标好看用哪个
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: Xen
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss:OpenVZ
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: virtualbox
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: vmware
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: kvm
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 你看哪个长就用哪个
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``:  http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43437
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软发布Windows 10 SDK
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 搞搞搞
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 不敢...
<cherrot> virtualbox 最长 胜出
<cherrot> sohor``, 这是啥鸟名字
<sohor``> kvm用缩写, vbox用全称, 怎么比...
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``:  GNU is not unix 胜出
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 不可能有比这个还长的
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: emacs make all computers slow
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 我这个是更长的无穷大
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 毛
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 同阶的, 哪有谁比谁长
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 虽然不是高阶无穷大, 但是你取任意N作为递归层数
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: N为任何值的石猴, 我这个都大
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 孙悟空知道这事儿么
<cherrot> 孙悟空知道这事儿么
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 有了, 有个debug工具, 叫ddd, 其中每个d都可以扩展成ddd....
<yunfan> nyfair 咋还没来
<yunfan> sohor``: dd?
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 真正的高阶是 hurd
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``:  “HURD”是一个间接递归缩写，来自“HIRD of Unix Replacing Daemons”，其中“HIRD”表示“HURD of Interfaces Representing Depth”
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 赞.
<gfxmode> 牛
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 我就举一个 CCP
<maod> exit
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 你看, 人家多主动
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor``: 啥?
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 在一台电脑上同时跑着xp win7 win8 debian arch 5个系统，硬件得是什么配置
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 詹悌轻松把问题仍出来了
<cherrot> jusss, 按需求最高的配置来不就行了
<jusss> 我现在同时跑着arch win7已经开卡了
<sohor``> O0XX|Qiong: 然后sean手忙脚乱
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: CPU+内存+存储
<jusss> fcitx不时一卡一卡的
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 肯定是这个配置
<jusss> i3 2370M 4G内存 跑win7 arch开卡了。。。
<sohor``> jusss: i7 5xxx 8g 内存  ssd, 只跑arch , 也卡
<jusss> sohor``: ...
<cherrot> sohor``, 你arch上跑了啥
<cherrot> 4开1080p日本小电影顺便编译内核？
<happyaron> cherrot O0XX|Qio_ gfxmode sohor``` 我单薪
<sohor```> happyaron: 啊?
<cherrot> happyaron, 我没喝醉
 * cherrot lol
<luobo-plus> 好霸道
<jusss> O0XX|Qio_: 你用啥收邮件呀
<O0XX|Qio_> jusss: web
<maod> 你们irc客户端用的是啥？
<uraplutonium> hexchat
<maod> 对话颜色和nickname 的颜色一致吗？
<luobo-plus> 我这边都是白色的
<maod> http://imgly.net/img/d18c1dd8f92f8dee96d77ced8fa92525.png
<^k^> maod: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://imgly.net/img/d18c1dd8f92f8dee96d77ced8fa92525.png -- unhandled responsein get head
<maod> 看起来好麻烦，都找不到。。。
<maod> imgly.net/img/d18c1dd8f92f8dee96d77ced8fa92525.png
<gfxmode> irssi
<maod> irssi有颜色吗？
<maod> 看着累啊
<sym> http://img.vim-cn.com/a9/c11f88a72f93e971f1abc4225286de49733aa7.jpg
 * O0XX|Qio_ 困
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_379847.htm
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 全球首款4GB内存手机国行来袭：起售价1299元_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gfxmode> maod: 有颜色 nickcolor.pl
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 我就说怎么4g了, 原来是阿童木
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 这个会我都听烦了
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 我很开森啊
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 因为你刚躲过一劫
<yuzhaohua> Hello,everyone,now i have a problem,when i connect to a printer,I got a erro like this:the cups server error,There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-bad-request'.,anyone can help me ? I am so appriciate!
<O0XX|Qiong> yuzhaohua: add yourself to a special group
<O0XX|Qiong> yuzhaohua:  lp
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: http://store.baidu.com/product/view/1624.html#1624001
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 百度未来商店-酷玩蓝牙跳绳
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 这个不错的说
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 粗细正合适
<maod> gfxmode: 截张图，看看效果。pidgin 真是看哭了http://imgly.net/img/2cdfd5ae29fef0b76f890c87696153de.png
<sohor```> ....
<^k^> maod: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://imgly.net/img/2cdfd5ae29fef0b76f890c87696153de.png -- unhandled responsein get head
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 这个也不错 http://store.baidu.com/evaluation/videodetail/54.html?1f0804
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 百度未来商店-丁盯智能门磁-强迫症患者的福音 价格:￥199
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 你听, 我刚没说错吧
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 最终结果肯定是彼得捏sean
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 现在就他俩, 彼得肯定是找尚的问题的啊
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 彼得不等 詹悌在的时候说, 就等着这个时候跟 尚 说呢
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 肖恩刚才人齐的时候不说是他们的问题.
<sohor```> 对啊, 根本就没人关欣啊
<sohor```> 关心
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 肖恩觉得彼得肯定知道是詹悌的问题
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 但是詹悌一副有恃无恐的样子, 如果当时肖恩不揭穿詹悌, 那彼得确实不好说话, 因为彼得什么都不知道... 之能听别人说..
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 毕竟彼得可能自己都没试过这个issue.
<yuzhaohua> <O0XX|Qiong>,what is meaning of lp ?
<O0XX|Qiong> yuzhaohua: the name of a group
<happyaron> cherrot: 没喝醉的话，那就是脑残了？
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 哦, 小朋友, 相信我. 肖恩这么做我肯定不能说是个好主意的.
<O0XX|Qiong> 当然了, 我并不是说肖恩做的不好, 要知道, 再也没有任何人比我更能推了.
<gfxmode> maod: google或者百度irssi的图片 就有了呀
<yuzhaohua> O0XX|Qiong , I see,thank you !
<maod> gfxmode: thanks
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 是的，我的老伙计，没有人能够——或者说胆敢——如此跟彼得交流的
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 当然了, 肖恩要是当着詹悌面来指责问题出在詹悌哪里, 那你就麻烦了
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 这是央视的翻译风格啊
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 你学的真到位...
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 是的, 我不能表示更多的同意了. 我确实是一个幸运的家伙了.
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: 嘿, 伙计. 你猜怎么着? 我又幸运的拿到了最后一瓶矿泉水. 真是走运的一天啊, 你说是不是, 伙计
<luobo-plus> 这是个故事机吗
<BuMangHuo> 我了个天，汉堡王里面的这个汉堡真良心
<BuMangHuo> 四层牛肉？
<BuMangHuo> 比 K 记跟 M 记良心得多啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 我们这里单层牛肉的汉堡9厘米厚
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 哪家
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 双层的不曾有人塞进嘴里
<jiero> BuMangHuo, harry‘s burger 一个26元，
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 就是那种汉堡吧
<BuMangHuo> 意式荤劲十足超牛堡
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 哦猪肉26，牛肉36
<BuMangHuo> 哦不对
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 在国内吃不起pizza
<BuMangHuo> 意式荤劲十足爆牛堡
<jiero> BuMangHuo, $7 的Pizza卖 ￥80
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 宅急送的小pizza 不也就 26 么
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 只吃现烤的。高级的。
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 里面7种配食的。
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 必胜客的pizza是垃圾
<jiero> 垃圾垃圾。
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 打卤馕还好吧
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 反正我一个小的，再加一袋鸡米花也饱了
<jiero> 。。。鸡米花。
<BuMangHuo> 又怎么了
<BuMangHuo> 丫不满 39 不包邮啊
<gfxmode> 宜家的牛扒挺好吃的 可以试试
<gfxmode> 又便宜 二三十块钱
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 排不上对吧
<BuMangHuo> 队
<BuMangHuo> 去宜家的不都是吃吃喝喝顺便拍照的？
<palomino|working> 额。。我每次都去吃瑞典肉丸来着。。
<gfxmode> 排得上 顺便买套家具
<palomino|working> 比买东西吸引力大多了
<palomino|working> 还有事后的冰淇淋
<gfxmode> palomino|working: 嗯嗯 觉得宜家不开饭馆 真可惜了
<palomino|working> :D
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 难道宜家不是餐馆顺便卖家具？
<gfxmode> 2333
<sohor```> 宜家的吃的一般把...
<BuMangHuo> 我上次去的时候，在电梯里面就听俩老头老太太交流经验，每天早上过来占了位置，然后在里面呆一天
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 宜家的早点挺便宜的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 其实可以中午走 顺便卖位置
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 他们应该家就在附近
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我是说变现啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 鸡米花 - 我吃过一次，但是记不住那是什么了。
<BuMangHuo> 靠， dropbox 的这个托盘图标到底啥时候改回去
<BuMangHuo> 今天更新了一下还是这样
<gfxmode> sohor```: 对于挣扎在低保线上的我来说 很好吃
<sohor```> gfxmode: 我觉得真不如12块钱的拉面好吃.
<sohor```> gfxmode: 宜家更便宜?
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 别瞎说
<sohor```> BuMangHuo: 宜家的饭菜, 你觉得好吃?
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 12 块钱的拉面就是那啥，不说脏话了
 * BuMangHuo 6 块前的拉面才是正经的
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 哪儿还有这么便宜的
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 兰州啊
<gfxmode> 说的饿了
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 没去过。。
<BuMangHuo> 别的地方的别说12的，120 的也不行
 * sohor``` 明天开始休假, 有啥好去处不? 
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 去吃 6 元拉面啊
<sohor```> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 其实那边的妹子很不错的
<sohor```> BuMangHuo: 无图无真相
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 兰州妹子，盘亮条顺声音好
<O0XX|Qiong> sohor```: 科技馆
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 下回我做徽菜给你们吃吧
<sohor```> BuMangHuo: 没图, 光说有屁用
<yunfan> 肯定比金钱豹高档
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 暂时不吃
<palomino|working> 金钱豹-_-
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你朋友圈里面发的我看到了
<yunfan> 金钱豹才200
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 不是那种 那种是家常菜 两码事
<palomino|working> 关键是金钱豹没有好吃的..
<yunfan> 我上次请人吃徽菜 一个臭桂鱼就180
<yunfan> 结果在我家220
<palomino|working> :O
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我的意思是你做家常菜的那个水平，暂时不敢吃你做的徽菜
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 人是会进步的 尤其是这种
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 所以说暂时不吃啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 帝都也有徽菜馆 你可以哪天带个1k去试试
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 黄山炖鸽？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 那是扯淡的
<yunfan> 红烧臭鳜鱼 是招牌 可以靠这个鉴定
<yunfan> 毛 豆腐虽然名头响 其实没几个人做得好 主要是原料供应问题
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 在这临近下班的时间讨论食物
<palomino|working> 会出人命的
<yunfan> 反正在家吃惯了 我来外面觉得饭店都是骗钱的
<sohor```> 你们聊着, 我慢慢吃
<sohor```> 边吃边看你们聊
<yunfan> 只有bbq这种两个体系的要好点
<gfxmode> 徽菜的特点是 臭
<BuMangHuo> 鳜鱼是腌的？
<sohor```> O0XX|Qiong: http://weibo.com/chihchun?from=feed&loc=nickname
<^k^> sohor```: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 已经吃完了
 * BuMangHuo 边吃薯条喝可乐和你们聊
<yunfan> gfxmode: 你总结得真棒 下次你来就请你吃臭得
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 第一次迟到这么厚的汉堡唉
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: yunfan 那还怎么吃
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 嗯  腌个几天 口感很稠
<sohor```> BuMangHuo: 汉堡王?
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 嘿嘿  你吃过才知道
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 昂啊
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 原来我以前都被 M 记坑了
<sohor```> BuMangHuo: 汉堡王有嫩鸡/////巴堡....
<sohor```> BuMangHuo: 你吃的这个把? http://www.tduanzi.com/upload/2015/01/1420596139.jpg
<BuMangHuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/663551
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 限华北：durex 杜蕾斯 Love+亲昵+活力+激情+随机 共40只 35元_中粮我买网优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 没买到这个哎
<BuMangHuo> sohor```: 估计没有这么嫩的现货了？
<sohor```> BuMangHuo: 可能吧~
<gfxmode_> 最近东凌粮油涨了好多
<BuMangHuo> 这种胶囊咖啡机，够几个人用的
<BuMangHuo> 几分种能做一杯出来
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 千人斩?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不是不是
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 从来没有斩过
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 祸从口出啊年轻人
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 也是, 万一嘴里有个溃疡有个小伤口什么的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你肯定比我懂啦
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 略懂，略懂
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu和ldap不得不说的BUG http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469035 ZSXEI01PR49XGL0AV92_USW.jpg 当使用ldap接管ubuntu的ssh登录时，本地group和passwd里都不会保存ldap用户的相关信息。 刚开始使用ldap用户 qianzn登录一切正常，whoami 显示 qianzn ，env LOGUSER显示也是 qianzn。 可是接
<gfxmode_> fbterm里的字体是在fbtermrc里设置么 设置后没有起作用
<guofutan> ubuntu 14.10　显卡 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1)　　驱动　Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"　ompiled for 1.16.0, module version = 1.0.11　偶尔死机　屏幕会闪，someone 有遇到过么？
<nihui> guofutan: ping
<nihui> 大家晚上好 ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ
<luobo-plus> o/
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: 干嘛追我微博？XD
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 大佬, 求MX4啊..
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: 快出了阿.... 终于
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 啥时候能正式发布呢?
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 半虚拟化需要guest os和host os相同？那还玩个毛呀，直接全虚拟化算了
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: container也是host 和 guest相同的, 你看现在多火
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 年轻人，我同样的一个编译环境，在 ubuntu 里面 chroot 进去没有问题，在 arch 里面 chroot 进去啥命令都没有，是个啥情况
<BuMangHuo> bash: ls: command not found
<BuMangHuo> 哦，貌似是环境变量不对
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最拽的一些个性签名 : 我就像一只趴在玻璃上的苍蝇,前途一片光明,而我却找不到出路。
<jusss> 美剧里的历史剧感觉真寒嗔
<jusss> 或英剧
<jusss> 建个小土房，拉个20个人就能当皇帝，穿着还婆婆烂烂
<jusss> 整个带毛的大衣就能龙袍
<jusss> 和我大天朝的历史剧真的没法比呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 他们的统一才几百年啊。以前都是各个王国。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 就几个小村落，几百号人，穿着打猎的衣服，搞个皮毛大衣就能当皇帝。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 真的是一群土著呀，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那个不是“皇帝”，是国王
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 好吧，国外的国王太寒嗔了
<jusss> 寒碜
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 国王的意思就是，谁都可以圈一块地来称王。“占山为王”一个道理
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 英国女王，<- 也是个王
<QiongMangHuo> 大家乖
<alvin_rxg> 似乎应该说是 英格兰女王
<alvin_rxg> QiongMangHuo: 找个女生去摸摸头
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 看人家这个王，白金汉宫比那些王富裕多了
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 人艰不拆
<alvin_rxg> QiongMangHuo: 哎，彼此彼此
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 英格兰统一了整个不列颠岛，它的财富就是来自整个不列颠的呀。别的占山为王的国王，能有多大地的财富可以搜刮
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 还是无法想象几个打猎的村落就能称王。。。就算夏朝一支军队过去就能把英格兰苏格兰爱尔兰什么的全灭了吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 再说了，英国又是继荷兰西班牙之后的一个海上霸主，大航海时期的财富那就更多了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 夏朝不能，最早的秦朝勉强可以
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 秦朝的军队得好几十万了吧，
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 英格兰能有那么多军队吗
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 是有那么多的，所以它可以的。但夏商两朝还是算了，连中国都没统一
<jusss> 光白起都挖坑埋了不少人
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 他们有数万军队……没有数十万军队
<jusss> "40人的队伍击败了另一个国王的攻击"
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 另一个王国的队伍有20个人？ xD
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 哦，欧洲王国的国王一般也都是上前线的战士
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Google 发现 CNNIC 颁发的 Sub CA 证书被用于中间人攻击 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469036 CNNIC提供的 Sub CA 证书被部署到防火墙中，用于劫持某公司网络中的所有HTTPS通信。 Chrome 和 Firefox 默认会校验 Mozilla 和 Google 旗下所有的网站的证书，因此Google发现了该问题。 CNNIC 声
<jusss> firefox竟然删除不了CNNIC，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: cert 是由 root 管理的，firefox 一个小喽啰当然管不了的
<iMadper> jusss: cert 是由 root 管理的，firefox 一个小喽啰当然管不了的
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 盗版啊，收费
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: lol~
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 我是无脑转发
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我擦，还不让删除？
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 被人举报了就得认
<jusss> 我把/etc/ssl/certs/下的证书删了也没事呀
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 但是我也只能把钱给执法部门
<jusss> 到firefox就不让删了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你转发什么了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: <iMadper> jusss: cert 是由 root 管理的，firefox 一个小喽啰当然管不了的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有个蓝牙的bug我给a16g了, 估计明天就能到你头上.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 好啊
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 好像说 firefox 的证书是独立的，你再看看能不能删
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 删了不行，重启又有了，
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 1434413
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我还去#firefox问过了，貌似说重启即使有，也默认不信任了，可是我重启后看了下还是信任的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: /etc/ca-certificates.conf
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 可能fx的证书分为多个部分. 有一部分是直接从系统拷贝过来, 有一部分是自己管理.
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg: jusss: iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/ddf0f092gw1eqh1wjryr2g20bu08w4qs.gif
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/ddf0f092gw1eqh1wjryr2g20bu08w4qs.gif -- unhandled responsein get head
<QiongMangHuo> 鸡皮疙瘩啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 天啦噜, 你胳膊怎么成这样了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这是星痕吧?
<alvin_rxg> QiongMangHuo: 还成啊，挺立体的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 快去找克劳德拯救你
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你竟然有胸毛！！！
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 这不是我
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你竟然有胸毛！！！
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 真尼玛无脑转发啊
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没用，我把/etc/ca-certificates/extracted/cadir/下的CNNIC也删了，重启firefox,还是信任
<jusss> alvin_rxg: /etc/ssl/certs/下的也删了，没用
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你的浏览器也有CNNIC吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 没有…
<alvin_rxg> jusss: win 8 不带 cnnic
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不可能吧，IE不带证书的，在win8系统里应该有
<alvin_rxg> 真没有
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你在win8的系统里找找，根证书那，能没有CNNIC ?
<jusss> certmgr.msc什么的记不住
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 无脑入了一身迪赛.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 感觉还不错
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 壕
<gfxmode_> 我用的这个上的IRC http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6794bc4dgw1eqh57qrrr3j20hs0qojwq.jpg
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不算贵. 300一条的牛仔裤在国内算贵?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: vbox开了个win7,我arch里的firefox都开始卡了
<jusss> 4G内存 i3-2370M 这配置都跑不了2系统吗？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://uploadpie.com/5caZc
<iMadper> jusss: 这配置起码得是5年前的笔记本了
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://uploadpie.com/5caZc -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> jusss: 我四年前的都是i5 2412 + 8g
<alvin_rxg> jusss:
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/iVaIz
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 大写的试试
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://uploadpie.com/iVaIz -- unhandled responsein get head
<alvin_rxg> 大小写无关
<jusss> iMadper: 那你现在的笔记本能跑几个系统？ xp win7/8 arch debian 5个够吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道, 只跑ubuntu一个感觉很吃力
<iMadper> jusss: 我公司的笔记本, i7 5xxx系列, 跑arch + firefox都卡.
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你的真好，
<jusss> 为啥中文版的就是个坑呢
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我下的还是en-US的firefox,还是mozilla.org下的，这都能带CNNIC,
<alvin_rxg> Title: 火狐浏览器 — 欢迎下载使用火狐浏览器 — firefox.com.cn (@ firefox.com.cn *FROM* mozilla.org)
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 这有什么关系么?
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 美国人民应该也是用的这个版本呀，所以美国人民的浏览器也有CNNIC?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 是啊
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 人家德国的木有，
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 下周你还上班?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 都有的啊
<alvin_rxg> 我这儿没用 firefox，我用的是 chrome
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: alvin_rxg 的没有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469038 我设置一个变量，${GMT_INC}=-I/usr/local/gmt/gmt-5.1.1/include/gmt -I/usr/local/netcdf-4.1.3/include 但是make时总是报错，说该文件或目录不存在。是不是跟 -I有很大关系呢？求指教！ zz: 小金鱼 — 2015-03-24 21:07
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 你看
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: firefox为什么不允许删除证书？不理解
<jiero> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-1147529913.52.0jJgYI&id=42590034461 这样的键盘好久不见了。以前都是用这个
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 原装IBM屈蹲弹簧轴式机械键盘 MODEL M 系列 PS2接口 双键帽-淘宝网 价格:145.00 - 158.00
<jiero> jusss, 便宜的机械键盘呀！ http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-1147529913.58.0jJgYI&id=39988523075
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 原装戴尔DELL机械键盘 AT101W （ALPS黑轴镀金接触件）-淘宝网 价格:78.00 - 80.00
<jusss> ee在没？
<jusss> 问个fvwm问题
<gfxmode_> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/72934872/
<^k^> gfxmode_: ⇪ 出售 颜she
<jusss> 这亚瑟王不干别的专门勾引手下的老婆 ，camelot
<gebjgd> jusss, 那是他的职业
<jamesarch> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<jamesarch> 这是啥情况
<jusss> gebjgd: 然后那个被他带了绿帽子的手下还为他挡了一箭挂掉了
<anti-unix> hellooooo
<jusss> gebjgd: 亚瑟王的同父异母的姐姐竟然为了当女王上了她弟弟，这剧情，
 * jusss 国外果然都重口味
<anti-unix> 大家好
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点.  22:22
<c9io> 测试
<^k^> c9io:点点点.  21:43
<c9io> !
<c9io> > 1 * 100000
<c9io> > 1 ** 100000
<^k^> c9io: 100000 => https://eval.in/304128
<^k^> c9io: 1 => https://eval.in/304129
<c9io> 没有人么?
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-25
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 早
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: momo
 * BuMangHuo 拜 freeflying happyaron
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 这样可以要到帽子吗？
<BuMangHuo> luobo: 要帽子干嘛
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 戴着好看啊
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 你不觉得吗，路上遇见个女的，戴着帽子，我觉得还是不错的
<BuMangHuo> 矫情
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 唉，谢谢你没说前面几个字
<BuMangHuo> luobo: 你说的是风飞飞？
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 贱人就是矫情
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 这句话
<BuMangHuo> luobo: 我说帽子
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 不，我见过好些戴帽子的女的，长的不赖的
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 凤飞飞是谁？
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 还不错
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 就是比我爸岁数都大
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 我就说这么熟
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 追梦人（雪山飞狐主题曲）
<yunfan> luobo:  这个我也喜欢
<luobo> yunfan: 那再推荐你首歌，难念的经
<luobo> yunfan: 天龙八部主题曲，周华健唱的
<yunfan> luobo: 哪个版本的天龙八部
<luobo> 应该是8X版的吧
<luobo> 黄日华的那个版本
<luobo> 关键是周华健的歌啊
<luobo> yunfan: 不会很烂的
<luobo> yunfan: 你会喜欢的，这个一般人还唱不了
<yunfan> luobo: 我不喜欢黄日华
<luobo> yunfan: 歌又不是他唱的
<yunfan> luobo: 我又没说不喜欢歌
<luobo> yunfan: 对的，其实那首歌有百度百科，有意境的
<luobo> yunfan: 可以去翻翻
<yunfan> luobo: who cares
<luobo> yunfan: me
<yunfan> luobo: i dont care about you
<luobo> yunfan: you are right
<yunfan> sorry to say this, but truth is always cruelty
<luobo> yunfan: understand
<O0XX> iMadper: 你丫不是休假了么?
<BuMangHuo> 拜休假壕 O0XX iMadper
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我还在上班
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你不是休假式上班么
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 没事可做啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在就上网不要钱了
<luobo> ima
<O0XX> iMadper: 去科技馆啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 毛.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我脑子正常好伐
<iMadper> O0XX: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1202858  这是rh only的bug?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug 1202858 – restarting testing build of squid results in deleting all files in hard-drive
<O0XX> iMadper: 这种估计就是启动脚本写错了吧
<iMadper> O0XX: Я просто кончил :) красношляп доставляет!
<iMadper> O0XX: package containing this bug has never been released.  -  似乎没有发布出去啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 是么?
<O0XX> iMadper: 那怎么会有bug报出来?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我也不知道诶
<iMadper> O0XX: rhel6.7可能还没发布吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 这种还没release的,咱们应该是看不到的才对
<luobo> 有谁用debian下的chrome吗？
<luobo> 我的挂了
<sym> 著名的 rm -Rf / ？
<iMadper> O0XX: 有kb.
<iMadper> O0XX: https://access.redhat.com/solutions/1391523
<^k^> ⇪ fw: Is my system vulnerable to the `rm -fr /*` bug in squid? - Red Hat Customer Portal
<luobo> sym: 是啊，chrome以后不支持低版本内核了
<O0XX> iMadper: Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL) 6.7 pre-beta
<O0XX> iMadper: pre-beta
<luobo> sym: 得自己动手编了
<O0XX> iMadper: 关键是怎么能看到公开的bug
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: 难道是RH自己发出来的?
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个就是公开的bug. pre-beta公开发给客户去测试的
<O0XX> iMadper: 这俄文啥意思?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我刚给你发的就是这个
<iMadper> O0XX: 可能是某个俄国客户也遇到了吧?
<sym> 萝卜你什么版本的内核丫
<luobo> sym: 3.2.65
<sym> debian你不滚动更新么？还是自定义了很多东西在内核里？
<O0XX> iMadper: 俄国金融大鳄?
<iMadper> O0XX: 大饿
<O0XX> iMadper: 删了人家的比特币钱包?
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<sym> 我的raspbian经常提醒我滚去重启
<iMadper> luobo: 快升级到4.0
 * iMadper 3.19.2-1 赞赞哒
<iMadper> O0XX: 我现在没权限看那个用户是不是rh员工了... 等首席帮忙给看看
<iMadper> O0XX: elixir不错诶
<O0XX> roylez: ^^^^
 * O0XX 哈哈哈
<roylez> O0XX: 痴人多笑，痴马多叫 cc
<O0XX> roylez: 呵呵哒
<roylez> O0XX: 啥意思你
<cherrot> roylez, 主席早
<O0XX> roylez: 没事, 又给你找了一个 elixir的 fans
<jusss> O0XX: redhat真是厉害 remove /home
<cherrot> O0XX, 谁
<O0XX> cherrot: iMadper
<cherrot> O0XX, 果然都是闲的蛋疼的  lol
<iMadper> O0XX: elixir挺好, 但是, 有啥用呢?
<jusss> O0XX: 那个bug里，老毛子都是root了吧 #  那怎么还没rm /boot的权限？
<luobo> iMadper: 4.0还测试着呢
<luobo> iMadper: 我不敢
 * iMadper 做饭去
<yunfan> jusss: mount的 你rm知识分子删了链接而已  要 find / -type f -exec rm {} \;
 * yunfan 做爱取
 * jusss 持家小能手 => iMadper 
<jusss> yunfan: 要是人家就一个分区呢？rm -rf /home还是删链接？
<yunfan> jusss: 那就dd省事
<jusss> yunfan: 我现在一直是root敢死队，有点后怕了，想用普通用户，配置文件又是麻烦，唉
<yunfan> jusss: 有什么好怕的
<jusss> yunfan: 相当于一直在做死的边缘上，根本都不需要什么内核漏洞，软件就能获得root权限，在那些内核获取root权限的文章上直接写上我用root,不用漏洞，直接给你权限
<jusss> yunfan: 所以我从来不敢用源以外的软件，起码源的软件一定有审查人帮你检查
<yunfan> jusss: 哦
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 妹子壕早
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 穷逼早
 * cherrot 两块钱你买不了吃亏，两块钱你买不了上当，两块钱你啥都买不了，你个穷哔
<luobo> chenshaoju: 这句话是新的台词？
<luobo> chenshaoju: 发错了
<luobo> cherrot: 这句话是新的台词？
<cherrot> luobo, 名侦探狄仁杰啊
 * cherrot 我就不上 我就逼逼 
<luobo> luobo: 甚屌
<chenshaoju> luobo =3=
<yunfan> cherrot: 你这么叼 不如来#linuxcn
<cherrot> yunfan, 咋这么多频道。。
<yunfan> 小众的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 屌
<luobo> #chinalug里没有管理员
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你居然摆脱穷逼的身份了
<luobo> 他们是怎么做到的
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 因为捡到五毛钱啊
<eexpss> 五毛兔？
<yunfan> eexpss: 来我频道
<cherrot> eexpss, 小姨早
<eexpss> yunfan: 你啥频道？搞基的不去。
<yunfan> #linuxcn
<luobo> i'm coming
<yunfan> 主要是这里明明是arch官网 却叫个ubuntu-cn不爽
<cherrot> lol
<luobo> 我编了3.18.10的内核
<eexpss> 把 arch的都踢了嘛
<luobo> chrome正常了
<luobo> http://digi.163.com/15/0309/14/AK96RFMD00162OUT.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google Chrome将不再支持旧版本的Linux内核_网易数码
<iMadper> luobo: 都自己编译了, 还用3.18这么老旧的内核?
<pamisisi> 我昨天装上的 gentoo 内核最新版才 3.18.9 ....
<palomino|working> xubunt\u 3.16.0-33-generic
 * palomino|working 哭了
 * kandu Linux bomb 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian
<huntxu> iMadper: Linux psycho 3.19.0-1-hunt #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 19 12:27:24 HKT 2015 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<huntxu> iMadper: 差點就被大神您鄙視了
<BuMangHuo> 3.18.6-1-ARCH 额，还不够格
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 3.16 还不退下
 * jusss 3.19.2-1-ARCH
<palomino|working> T_T BuMangHuo
<jusss> palomino|working: 赶快投奔我arch
<palomino|working> 不行，智力不足了，轻易不能改换门庭
<yunfan> palomino|working: 来#linuxcn
<luobo> iMadper: 老吗？官方放出来的最新的长期支持的版本
<BuMangHuo> 别人发来的 win 里面压缩的 zip 里面的中文目录乱码到底该怎么破啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 有参数
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: unzip -O CP936
<palomino|working> 我已经alias \unzip了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: UnZip 6.00 of 20 April 2009 不支持吧
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: alias 成啥
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 用NB的啊
<palomino|working> unzip -O GBK
<palomino|working> 烦死人，个个乱码
<palomino|working> 这年头还这么多人爱用zip呢
<BuMangHuo> NB 是啥？ O0XX palomino|working
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 用牛逼的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这个没办法, 不用GBK是肯定解不开的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 上下片
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 少下片
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 说实在的ubuntu用了快2年了,天天用,问题一大堆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469044 这玩意如果没有一点linux基础和一颗折腾的心,千万别用. 问题太多了,而且现在3.x的linux内核bug不少. 说一下我的x220的问题: 1,不知道从哪次系统更新唤醒会有不成功的问题; 2,files不知道为
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 好吧， aur 里面的那个 unzip-iconv 不错
<BuMangHuo> 我靠，解压开了，这货里面文件目录名字有中文 （，有、还有中文空格好像?
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 打包的是 php 程序员，拦不住啊，人就觉得 zip 好用
<palomino|working> :-/
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: zip又没错 错的是中文目录名
<iMadper> huntxu: 还没换4.0的kernel啊?
<iMadper> huntxu: 渣渣
<BuMangHuo> lol
<luobo> iMadper: 4.0能飞起来？
<iMadper> luobo: 你说呢?
<luobo> iMadper: 不就是动态补丁
<iMadper> luobo: 呵呵哒
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那个爱死爱死地
<O0XX> iMadper: 我拿回来用?
<iMadper> O0XX: 用吧, 乖
<O0XX> iMadper: 乖乖哒
<luobo> iMadper: 不过好像确实是这个重大特性
<luobo> 其他的暂时没有
<iMadper> luobo: 新特性毛用都没有. 我要的是每次针对driver的bug fix
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> luobo: 你需要kpatch?
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 擦
<iMadper> luobo: 你需要vswitch?
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * O0XX momo palomino|working
<luobo> iMadper: 我都不需要，你赢了，跪舔你
 * palomino|working momo O0XX 
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你今天休假穷老板?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 每周三固定WFH啊
<ooOO_OOoo>  拜要去啪啪啪的壕 -> iMadper
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 一起去玩撒?
<QiongMangHuo> 0_0
 * QiongMangHuo 社会进步快啊
<ooOO_OOoo> 上周报了个驾校, 最近的呆在北京了.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 明天考科目一
<O0XX> ooOO_OOoo: 你这是蚯蚓?
<jiero> ooOO_OOoo:  终于
<palomino|working> lol
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 哦草你有工作居住证?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你要去哪玩儿?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 暂住证就可以报驾校
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不知道呢
<ooOO_OOoo> O0XX:  蛇
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 但是不能买车啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 所以我就没驾照
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 恩, 有个暂住证..
<O0XX> ooOO_OOoo: 蛇哪有一节一节的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 连续五年个税+社保也可以...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 刚好能在新政策前用.
 * QiongMangHuo 召唤yaguang
<palomino|working> 以前有个游戏里就是一节一节的.. O0XX
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 如何买车?
<O0XX> palomino|working: 沙龙曼蛇?
<ooOO_OOoo> O0XX:  0_0
<iMadper> 沙曼龙蛇?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你去哪玩?
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> 双蛇城?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 再说吧.. 再说可以租车出去玩么..
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 霓虹
<O0XX> palomino|working: 贪吃蛇?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: Linux jp con?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 拜土豪组的土豪
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 啥啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你要去linux con asia?
 * iMadper 拜 QiongMangHuo 
<palomino|working> http://pic.wenwen.soso.com/p/20090721/20090721161002-1790629666.jpg O0XX
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有那个?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 啥啥?
<O0XX> iMadper: linux and porn con
<O0XX> iMadper: 穷老板去这个
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦!!!!
<iMadper> O0XX: 去跳钢管舞?
 * iMadper 越来越觉得 QiongMangHuo 是个多面手
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 背部肌肉还没开始练呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ..
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我练过, 三/四次
<O0XX> iMadper: 钢管舞你都练过?你才是多面手啊
<iMadper> O0XX: .. 我看过...
<iMadper> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/24/origami-unicorn-challenge/   独角兽挑战赛!
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<huntxu> iMadper: 4.0是天網用的
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助：postfix配置问题，自己不能给自己发消息。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469046 我架了一台postfix邮件服务器：发送接收内外网邮件均正常，但当收件人中包含发件人时，就返回user not found.请帮助： main.cf Code: alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
<^k^>  ─> broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes command_directory = /usr/sbin config_directory = /etc/postfix daemon_directory …
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 多手族
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • keystone认证通不过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469047 不知道是哪儿出错了，跪求大神指点。输入环境变量后，还是提示认证。在线等大神解答 zz: 520060628 — 2015-03-25 13:55
<xiamanghuo> iMadper: 4.0是小白鼠用的
<xiamanghuo> 我有个白菜群
<xiamanghuo> #baicai
<xiamanghuo> 去了你们人人都是老大
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 肌肉搞好了，去搞定俄国小女孩。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 搞个16的，然后等她26了，丢了换中国26的。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 多面手早
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 等你升级到万人斩
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你用的那个接收邮件的offimap什么的支持imap idle吗？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 自己查
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 囧
<jusss> 以前用Fetchmail postfix做smtp client,现在感觉他俩做这个太大才小用了
<jusss> gnus又会阻塞线程，唉
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 最近弄了个摄像头，在twitch上开游戏直播
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛，我能靠这个挣钱么
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 告诉我地址 (掀起你的摄像头 让我看看你的美
<jusss> nyfair: 你的眉头弯又圆呀，好像那树上的红月亮
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你又不陪我玩游戏
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 要不要上斗奶
<jusss> nyfair: 我陪你
<nyfair> jusss: 来我家，包吃住，1天1k
<gfxmode> 东凌粮油 最近涨的好厉害
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我去我去
<nyfair> TwitchGG: 你是twitch客服么，我上传满速，自己却卡得只能看低清的，这几个意思？
<jusss> nyfair: 好，赶快把地址发来，我已经迫不及待了
<nyfair> www.twitch.tv/nyfair
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twitch (@ twitch.tv)
<nyfair> 这有啥难猜的
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: offline
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 快粗来
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: offlineimap还真不支持imap idle,
<QiongMangHuo> jusss:  you can use IMAPs IDLE infrastructure to always keep a connection to your IMAP server open and immediately be notified (and
<QiongMangHuo>        synchronized) when a new mail arrives (aka Push mail).
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: IDLE support
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 求求你了 看手册
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 我看得wiki
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: http://www.cc.gatech.edu/grads/s/sburnett/posts/2010-11-21-imap-idle.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ IMAP IDLE mail notifications for OfflineIMAP
<jusss> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMAP_IDLE
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 2010年 别闹
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IMAP IDLE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> wiki上也没有，不过wiki真的是个找软件的好工具！
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 好吧，你的就是 offlineimap msmtp mutt这三了吧
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 有啥哑铃的教程
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 还有我的脚本, 还有imapfilter
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 这得问 iMadper , 我没钱买哑铃啊...
<freeflying> iMadper: ^^
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: filter过滤什么？垃圾邮件？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 工作邮件的filter, 你请忽略, gmail的filter太烂没办法
<iMadper> freeflying: 没
<freeflying> iMadper: 你咋练呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 瞎练.
<iMadper> freeflying: 至今全身肥肉
<iMadper> freeflying: 我比 hamo 胖
 * jusss "哼哼，你别骗人了，Gmail早不能用了，你一定是用扣扣邮箱代收发的" --twitter某推友
<freeflying> iMadper: 啊
<BuMangHuo> 驼背五少爷话还未完，突然闯进了一个满脸横肉的人 << iMadper
<BuMangHuo> 有这么胖？
<yunfan> nyfair: 来＃linuxcn
<yunfan> iMadper: 你那个叫一身横联的功夫
<iMadper> yunfan: 赞.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 赞
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 赞赞哒
<O0XX> iMadper: 在?
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 帮你做个镜像?
<O0XX> iMadper: 咱们的美签是一年的
<iMadper> O0XX: 啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我回去确认了
<O0XX> iMadper: 你不信看看你的
<O0XX> iMadper: 一年多次
<O0XX> iMadper: 靠, 没赶上好时候啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 找不到了..
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 啦啦啦
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 边去
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 一年
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我签的时候新政刚下来两三个月
<iMadper> O0XX: 你撕了你的, 然后补办一个就行了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我们是就差两三个月啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 我要用啊这次
<iMadper> O0XX: 没事, 等下次羊毛
<iMadper> O0XX: 美帝多无聊
<iMadper> O0XX: 我宁愿去呆湾
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 据说第二次签直接找中信就可以了 没那么麻烦
<O0XX> iMadper: 我也想去呆湾啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 恩,可以代传递免面签...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 那也不爽啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 160刀十年撒
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你这羊毛我估计后续还多的是
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 是吧...美帝有啥玩的
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 大农村
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 下次要是hawaii呢?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 咋可能, 我又不在小dd壕 happyaron 的组里
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 羡慕小dd happyaron 啊
<jusss> 羡慕小dd happyaron 啊
 * O0XX 是时候掀起一轮了啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 拜四大洲携5d3任意遨游美女无数小dd壕
<tryit> O0XX, 大农村也不错，比小农村好多了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 拜四大洲携5d3任意遨游美女无数小dd壕
<jusss> happyaron: 拜四大洲携5d3任意遨游美女无数小dd壕
<O0XX> tryit: 美帝大农村是因为人少
<O0XX> tryit: 其他的是真破
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜四大洲携5d3任意遨游美女无数小dd壕
<iMadper> tryit: 人口密集城市还是有好处的.
<iMadper> tryit: 美帝那种, 住着不一定能习惯.
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 小卖部都没有, 惨啊美帝
<tryit> iMadper, O0XX QiongMangHuo ………………
<iMadper> tryit: 快递都得等一周多, 美帝人民水深火热啊
<tryit> iMadper, 噢，不是当天到啊……呵呵
 * iMadper 而且, 美帝的实物!!! 丫们就不能好好炒菜吗! 
<iMadper> tryit: 快递费巨贵, 死慢.
<iMadper> tryit: 所以美亚会有prime服务, 其实国内所有人都享受的是免费的, 更高质量的prime
<iMadper> tryit: 到了美帝就得收费, 效率还不如国内
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，各有利弊吧 cc QiongMangHuo O0XX
<iMadper> O0XX: 还是会no space 啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 是么?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不过确实少很多了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 还是会有.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我再想想还有什么办法
<O0XX> iMadper: 现在能撑最少一个月了吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 你在公司用我那个新加坡的服务了吗?
<O0XX> iMadper: 错, 半个月
<iMadper> O0XX: 两周
<O0XX> iMadper: 不用
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我如果用其他的电脑上网采用
<iMadper> O0XX: 你用啊, 这样如果不行了你就知道了
<O0XX> iMadper: 才用
<O0XX> iMadper: 自己不用
<iMadper> ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX 要不要便宜好用的美服?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 速度呢?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 公司13mbps, 我家5mbps 肯定不如你的日本的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 小b啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给个测试看看?
<O0XX> iMadper:  http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/b2682e56jw1eqi0c0d2gnj20m80ehdh4.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不过另外一个节点快很多, 我的内存也只有96MB
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 小b啊
<iMadper> 96mb?????
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码
<iMadper> 内存?
<iMadper> 卧槽
<iMadper> 跑dos啊?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 对 一年5$  猴总512MB的一年10$
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 先算了吧....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 96m还不得天天no space?   cc  O0XX
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是 openvz就行
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我自己两个终端外加我妈电脑 还好
<O0XX> iMadper: kvm的vm其实是无穷大的
<iMadper> O0XX: 对了, 为何python写的ss没听说有这个问题?
<O0XX> iMadper: golang的问题啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 他那个就是vz
<O0XX> iMadper: cgo的栈一个就4M
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在改了也不行啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 好很多了啊...
<O0XX> iMadper: 肯定还有其他问题
<iMadper> O0XX: 没有根治
<iMadper> O0XX: 你先去解, 我去散步
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 小b啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 关键是你还答了个 "是啊"
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 小b啊
<QiongMangHuo> afk nnnnd
<iMadper> 卧槽, 我刚才说的时候自己都没发现
 * BuMangHuo 代表朝阳区群众举报散步的 iMadper|AAFFKK
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你明明是(海淀区|昌平区)群众
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 哎，其实我作为微信用户本来就可以举报对吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 代表我吧 我住朝阳
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 微信用户, 北京市民, 无辜路人, 姓曾的大爷,这些身
<O0XX> 份都可以啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 唉，你不是在人大？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 为啥要假装朝阳区群众
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 跟着公司搬过来了
<BuMangHuo> 还能这样
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 作伪证的结果 :     一个在破产商行当秘书的女子出庭作证。 法官严厉地问:"你知道作伪证会得到什么结果吗?""知道,上司说给200克郎和一件水貂皮的大衣。"
<O0XX> ^k^: 你终于不讲黄段子了
<^k^> O0XX,
<roylez> O0XX: http://d.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/pic/item/a2cc7cd98d1001e9d268ad13bc0e7bec54e79752.jpg
<O0XX> roylez:  ... NSFW!!!
<roylez> O0XX: 是么？我不知道
<O0XX> roylez: 你这为了看片写个程序的...
<O0XX> roylez: 我也是服了
<palomino|working> 看见NSFW赶紧打开链接
<roylez> O0XX: 现在这玩意，可以说是国内最快容量最大的FTP了，你给想想有神马用处？
<QiongMangHuo> me too
 * palomino|working momo QiongMangHuo 
<O0XX> roylez: 话说你这个不支持 离线啊
<roylez> O0XX: 离线他大爷，我在web里贴的离线，也从来没有真正下载过啊
<roylez> O0XX: 今天贴了个 keiser report 的下载链接，http的，他都不下
<O0XX> roylez: 至少能贴啊, 我搞个磁力链, 还得进网页里贴
<roylez> O0XX: 我能想到的就是当图片服务器....不过百度共享出来的网址的url也太不像样了
<O0XX> iMadper|AAFFKK: 啊艾弗尅
<nyfair> yunfan: 你刚才跟我说啥？我刚回来
<ugoub> 鬱悶，機器配置太差，vbox裏面Unity卡得要si。還是 GNOME好。
<lainme> ugoub: openbox
<ugoub> lainme: 主機是 windows……
<ugoub> 換 GNOME就滿足了
<yunfan> nyfair: 来我频道 #linuxcn
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 网络转发的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469049 我有一个问题：我现在的机器A想通过smtp发送一份邮件， 比如 abc@example.com 。但是 1 这台机器没法直接连接外网，也就是说无法解析 example.com 域名和发送到邮件服务器。 2 另外一台服务器B(192.168.3.4)可以连接外
<{ToT}> ^k^:
<^k^> {ToT},
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.04安装QTcreator失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469051 Ubuntu 14.04安装QTcreator失败，求指导，错误信息如下： This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb". Reinstalling the application may fix this problem. 已放弃 (核心已转储) zz: yuki_zju —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-03-25 18:22
<IsoaSFlus> 哦~~~
<IsoaSFlus> 大家好
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  18:34
<IsoaSFlus> 好久不见了
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱你好~
<IsoaSFlus> 好多人认不到了诶
<IsoaSFlus_> ls
<gfxmode_> 。。。你好
<IsoaSFlus_> 你好~
<Linxinyu> 你好
<IsoaSFlus_> (≧ω≦)
<IsoaSFlus_> ⊙ω⊙
 * jusss mutt postfix fetchmail都配置好了，却发现mutt不会用，连加个附件都很麻烦,what a pity!
<jusss> 而且还有那vi和emacs混合的操作
<iMadper|AAFFKK> jusss: 你都是emacs用户了还不用mu4e?
<iMadper> jusss: all in one就用mew, 如果用fetchmail就用mu4e.
<jusss> iMadper: mu4e和mutt操作一样不？
<iMadper> jusss: mu4e的检索功能强大, 如果你每天有二三十封邮件, 你就知道好处了
<iMadper> jusss: mutt是啥?
<jusss> iMadper: +10086
<iMadper> jusss: mutt得配合notmuch才勉强能用.
<iMadper> jusss: mu4e是个完整的工具.
<iMadper> jusss: 你试过就知道了.
<jusss> iMadper: 试过了，超难用
<iMadper> jusss: mu4e好用到报表
<jusss> iMadper: 那我试试
<jusss> mutt是难用到报表
<iMadper> jusss: 离不开了. 虽然我现在写代码有了更好的工具, 但是因为收发邮件离不开mu4e, 所以还是不能卸载emacs.
<iMadper> 爆表
<iMadper> jusss: 你年轻人不要用错别字
<iMadper> jusss: 我年纪大了, 破罐儿破摔无所谓了
<yunfan> iMadper: 你现在用上sublime了 ？
<jusss> iMadper: mu4e从哪装
<iMadper> jusss:  yaourt -S mu  应该是
<iMadper> yunfan: sublime是什么鬼?
<iMadper> yunfan: 我用clion啊
<iMadper> yunfan: clion + rubymine
<jusss> error: missing package metadata in mu-git-v0.9.11.85.g2d78755-6.src.tar.gz
<jusss> error: 'mu-git-v0.9.11.85.g2d78755-6.src.tar.gz': invalid or corrupted package
<jusss> 我擦，我星星苦苦把它下下来，编译，竟然安装报错
<iMadper> jusss: 自己编译吧
<iMadper> jusss: https://github.com/djcb/mu/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: djcb/mu · GitHub
<iMadper> jusss: 这个编译起来很简单的.
<jusss> iMadper: 这个怎么编译
<iMadper> jusss: 这个是用autotools管理的.
<iMadper> jusss: 用autoconf/autoreconf之类的工具就能编译.
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 前辈好久不见
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 好久不见~ 高考完了?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: :-)
<IsoaSFlus_> 嗯
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 现在是三月, 那你去年就考完了
<IsoaSFlus_> 嗯
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 乖
<yeahnoob> 今年不用再考了吧？
<IsoaSFlus_> 不用
<IsoaSFlus_> 我现在学电子信息工程……
<IsoaSFlus_> 和linux还是挺有关系的\^O^/
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 恩, 挺好的.
<IsoaSFlus_> 就是这专业方向太广了，我不太清楚怎么往下走
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你才大一嘛, 不着急
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我大一都在打dota
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 当然了, 我大二大三也在打dota...
<IsoaSFlus_> 我也在
<IsoaSFlus_> 2333
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 多练五号位!
<IsoaSFlus_> 不过学业紧，偶尔玩
<IsoaSFlus_> 现在正在玩
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 快去玩吧, 别浪费时间.
<IsoaSFlus_> 观战呢，等同学打完
<IsoaSFlus_> 对了前辈，我这碰到个问题，一个程序在root权限下运行没问题，但没有root权限就段错误，可是不管段错误与否，售后功能都正常……这是为啥
<IsoaSFlus_> *似乎功能
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 什么程序?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 能给贴代码看看嘛?
<IsoaSFlus_> 自己写的一个小程序，调用libpng读取图像再调用libass渲染字幕，最后合并两图像，输出
<IsoaSFlus_> 可以
<IsoaSFlus_> 稍等
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我靠, 这么高大上.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你有尝试用valgrind来看看具体的segfault原因吗?
<IsoaSFlus_> 不高大上，不查资料不看别人代码我根本挤不出来
<IsoaSFlus_> 试过是试过……
<IsoaSFlus_> 可是≥﹏≤看不懂
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: valgrind给出的信息是啥?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 哦, 没事, 我试试看
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 先说, 你用的什么语言... 超过我理解范围的, 我就不知道了...
<IsoaSFlus_> c++吧，可是只有面向过程的内容
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 那我试试看吧
<IsoaSFlus_> paste.ubuntu.com/10677284/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> 我还是用thunderbird吧，唉
<jusss> 虽然界面很丑
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: libass在哪个包里?
<IsoaSFlus_> 得自己编译
<iMadper>  extra/libass 0.12.1-1 [installed]
<iMadper>     A portable library for SSA/ASS subtitles rendering  我装了这个啊
<IsoaSFlus_> 源里面的deb包貌似少了.la
<IsoaSFlus_> 不过你可以试试
<iMadper> 哦.
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • apache解析php求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469057 问个问题 Ubuntu 下面 我php是apt-get 先安装的 ，然后再安装apache 请问Apache怎么解析php呢？http.conf增加 了一个AddType貌似没有，还是解析不了！ 谢谢大家了！ zz: checgg — 2015-03-25 20:09
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10677351/  你的代码编译不过. 你的代码中用了ass_library_t这个类型, 我在ass的头文件中找不到
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我ag了ass的两个头文件, 没定义这个类型啊....
<IsoaSFlus_> 版本问题？
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 是用源里面的吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我用的不是ubuntu....
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我先去改一下你的代码, 先让他能编译过去把
<IsoaSFlus_> 不是，可能是你源里面的过时了
<IsoaSFlus_> 建议上github拉libass编译试试，因为我是基于最新的libass的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我的是arch... 还不够新?
<IsoaSFlus_> 这……
<IsoaSFlus_> 可是在我这没问题啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: https://github.com/libass/libass/blob/master/libass/ass.h  你看这个里面有定义你用的类型?
<cherrot> iMadper, 烦死了 A卡驱动至今不支持新的xorg  arch升级不了了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: libass/ass.h at master · libass/libass · GitHub
<iMadper> cherrot: 啊? 还有人用ati显卡啊
<cherrot> iMadper, =。=
<iMadper> cherrot: 你让我说你什么好...
<IsoaSFlus_> 等等
<IsoaSFlus_> 矮矮实实
<cherrot> iMadper, 我为了openCL
<IsoaSFlus_> 打错
<IsoaSFlus_> 这个类型首先我是在自带的test.c里看到的
<jusss> 我擦，thunderbird linux版地址竟然不支持下划线
<IsoaSFlus_> 其次我在ass.h中貌似看到了是ass_image_s typedef而来
<jusss> 打下划线直接显示空格
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我不知道你在说啥...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我看到的代码里都没有你用到的这个symbol, 不知道为啥... 你用的是github上面的?
<IsoaSFlus_> 啊
<IsoaSFlus_> 是啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: github上面自带了test.c?
<IsoaSFlus_> 是啊
<IsoaSFlus_> 在test文件夹中
<IsoaSFlus_> 我这个就是基于那个改的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 我看看蛤
<IsoaSFlus_> test.cpp
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 给github的文件链接看看, 我没找到. 我只找到了test.c 不是cpp
<IsoaSFlus_> 啊……
<IsoaSFlus_> 别吓我
<IsoaSFlus_> 对不起😭
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你在github上面找到那一行, 把带行号的链接发给我...
<IsoaSFlus_> 我错了
<IsoaSFlus_> libass
<IsoaSFlus_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libass/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: LibASS | SourceForge.net
<IsoaSFlus_> 我脑袋出问题了，对不起😭
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_:  Last Update: 2013-04-19 ...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: sf上面的是停止维护的啦~
<IsoaSFlus_> ……
<IsoaSFlus_> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你用的版本太旧啦~ 有bug也正常, 你改用新版本之后如果还有问题再来ping我好啦~
<IsoaSFlus_> 我怎么没看到
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 没事, 难免.
<IsoaSFlus_> 好的，谢谢前辈
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: :-)
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 还有就是, 尽量跟我说话的时候带上我的名字, 不然没提示我可能会漏掉你的消息~
<IsoaSFlus_> 嗯嗯
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper:
<IsoaSFlus_> 23333
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/380221.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 技嘉发布最新microATX主板 板载8核心ARMv8 SoC_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yloves> 诶，这不科学吧
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 升完15.04后状态条上那个网络设置不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469058 点连接后显示 (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/2' failed in libnm-glib. 有什么办法么 zz: hexinn12 — 2015-03-25 21:31
<freeflying> yloves_: 有啥不科学的
<jusss> 我擦，这么快晚上10点了都
<jusss> 还啥也没干呢
<xeirrr> hi。有人在ubuntu下用icewm么？
<gebjgd> xeirrr, 没有  openbox
<xeirrr> gebjgd: 大叔，一会儿隔壁见
<jusss> xeirrr: 没有，这都用fvwm
<xeirrr> 我还在纠结fcitx的问题，在icewmtray下，fcitx和opera的图标显示不出来
<xeirrr> 但是， fcitx能够调出中文输入法
<xeirrr> 就是看不到图标
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:10
<xeirrr> test
<^k^> xeirrr:点点点.  22:15
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu下各种中文乱码的解决办法（转） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469059 一、txt格式的文本文件乱码： 1、终端中键入：gconf-editor，打开“配置编辑器”。 2、展开左边的树节点，找到 /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings 节点并单击它。 3、双击右边的 auto_detected 键
<^k^>  ─> ，打开“编辑键”对话框。 4、单击列表右边的“添加”按钮，输入“GB18030”，单击 …
<jusss> onlylove: 最近怎么一直不上线
<onlylove> jusss: 网不好，我自己上上下下的难受
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu下各种中文乱码的解决办法（转） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469060 一、txt格式的文本文件乱码： 1、终端中键入：gconf-editor，打开“配置编辑器”。 2、展开左边的树节点，找到 /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings 节点并单击它。 3、双击右边的 auto_detected 键
<^k^>  ─> ，打开“编辑键”对话框。 4、单击列表右边的“添加”按钮，输入“GB18030”，单击 …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu下各种中文乱码的解决办法（转） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469061 一、txt格式的文本文件乱码： 1、终端中键入：gconf-editor，打开“配置编辑器”。 2、展开左边的树节点，找到 /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings 节点并单击它。 3、双击右边的 auto_detected 键
<^k^>  ─> ，打开“编辑键”对话框。 4、单击列表右边的“添加”按钮，输入“GB18030”，单击 …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu下各种中文乱码的解决办法（转） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469062 一、txt格式的文本文件乱码： 1、终端中键入：gconf-editor，打开“配置编辑器”。 2、展开左边的树节点，找到 /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings 节点并单击它。 3、双击右边的 auto_detected 键
<^k^>  ─> ，打开“编辑键”对话框。 4、单击列表右边的“添加”按钮，输入“GB18030”，单击 …
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在最大的乐趣竟然是看百度贴吧。。。what a pity
<onlylove> jusss: 贴吧有毛好看的
<jusss> onlylove: 游戏贴吧 dnf
<onlylove> jusss: 游戏贴吧就更无聊了
<onlylove> jusss: 看一群小学生互相撕，有意思？
<Eair> 大家好，有谁知道ubuntu 14.10键盘repeat keys设置为什么无效吗？
<Eair> 有人在吗？
<^k^> Eair:点点点.  22:57
<jusss> onlylove: 现在在看恐怖片，有点害怕
<jusss> 还是看美剧好
<jusss> 可是美剧又都没更新
<onlylove> hadoop频道是不是都是挂机的……
<onlylove> 还是他们这个点不上班
<jusss> onlylove: 我在考虑要不要玩个美服dnf
<onlylove> jusss: 延迟会搞死你的
<onlylove> 看起来hadoop频道应该没人回答了……
<onlylove> 算了……就这样吧，明天再说
<happyaron> iMadper: 靠你们就黑我吧
<Stogov> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-26
<freeflying> iMadper: 音乐蓝牙耳机有啥推荐的不
<jiero_> freeflying iMadper现在的 蓝牙音乐耳机 没有做成小型mp3么？就是有线的耳机，数据从手机由蓝牙传输过去，自己也可以记录一点？不止是耳机，也是播放器的那种存在么
<jiero_> freeflying: 土豪看这个 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.11.1FKJNF&id=42155600291&skuId=69819290392&areaId=310000&cat_id=50097371&rn=71d0fd9e7898a3d0a29754a274d018ea&user_id=729714135&is_b=1
<^k^> jiero_: ⇪ 飞利浦 Hue 智能灯泡 led灯泡 手机WIFI无线智控联网多彩灯 E27 这就是hue，是的，hue远远不只是一个普通的灯泡，hue是您的无线照明系统，正如您所知，hue很聪明，也很直观，更能互联，hue将为您的家居和生活带来一抹亮色。您可以随心所欲的使用hue，发挥您的创造力，有趣，或者
<^k^>  ─> 实用，都可以通过您的智能设备实现。 价格: 元
<luobo> 各位大爷早上好
<luobo> luobo给你们请安了
<luobo> ^k^: hi
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  02:28
<luobo> ^k^: hi
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  02:28
<luobo> ^k^: hi
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  02:28
<luobo> ^k^: yes
<^A^> luobo: 好可爱
<^k^> luobo,
<luobo> ^A^: 我在测试irssi
<luobo> ^A^: 因为我不会用，我在学有消息，他怎么提示我
<^A^> luo
<^A^> luobo: 哦哦
<XwinX> luobo: yunfan 要同时按下 esc 和 其它键
<XwinX> 不能先按esc
<XwinX> yunfan: 真是难受
<luobo> luobo: 是不是聊串了
<luobo> XwinX: 外接一个hhkb
<luobo> luobo: 高大上
<jiero_> luobo: 细节决定
<luobo> jiero_: hhkb听说手感很不错
<luobo> jiero_: 1500左右RMB，太贵了
<jiero_> luobo:  不知道，我还是想试试以前的老键盘 - 我家里还是有足够多的老键盘鳓
<luobo> jiero_: 只有MAC配得上
<jiero_> luobo: 试试花100多从广东买些老的机械键盘。
<luobo> jiero_: 好吧，sun type 6
<luobo> jiero_: 听说也不错
<luobo> jiero_: 都是些古董
<jiero_> luobo:  dell的ibm的，都是古董
<gfxmode> 我的联想电脑薄膜键盘 几十年后也会是古董哦
<jiero_> gfxmode: 已经不同鳓。那时候电脑不普及，质量都非常强悍的。
<jiero_> gfxmode: 现在是大规模商品时代，质量标准极度下降。
<jiero_> 买了一个看起来不错的 台式机电源线哈哈。
<jiero_> 一根
<gfxmode> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jade-shan> 现在500左右也可以买个IBM MODE-M，逼格绝对爆表
<yunfan> XwinX: 靠 难道你用ctrl不是同时 ？
<iMadper> freeflying: 你上次问我蓝牙耳机的问题时我说我没用过蓝牙耳机...
<iMadper> jade-shan: model-m 其实都是垃圾了. 压力屈尊键盘不好用.
<jade-shan> 嗯，所谓的洋垃圾……
<iMadper> jade-shan: 不用所谓, 就是洋垃圾
<jade-shan> 要么就是cherry的机械键盘
<jade-shan> 算了，反正我HHKB pro 2用习惯了，不再玩机械键盘了
<iMadper> hhkb也是我觉得比较难用的键盘之一
<jade-shan> 习惯了就好
<luobo> jade-shan: 壕，大壕
<jade-shan> 少买一部手机而已
<jiero_> reading english feels more boring than chinese  charactors
<jade-shan> 如果是iphone的话还可以换两三台键盘吧
<iMadper> 不能跟手机比, 手机更贵, 但是更实用
<jiero_> 是不是觉得阅读英文等字母文字，更是。
<luobo> jade-shan: 好吧，但是那只是个键盘啊
<iMadper> 没有段落感, 没有压力分区, 没f1-12  同价位的话, 如果真的要静电容, realforce好很多
<jiero_> luobo: 想要啥。你想当吃货
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞模范员工
<BuMangHuo> 早哎
<iMadper> O0XX: 当然了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: freeflying
<iMadper> O0XX: 那天你是不是拿到了ihv的触摸板驱动?
<luobo> jiero_: 不，我是屌丝
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: momo
<jiero_> luobo: 当吃货就吃完鳓
<luobo> jiero_: 不是吃货
<O0XX> iMadper 是吧?
 * O0XX momo BuMangHuo
<iMadper> O0XX: 我的x1能用吗?
 * O0XX momo freeflying
<O0XX> iMadper: 你猜?
<sym> realforce手感很奇怪，没有f和j的突起标记
<jade-shan> 话说，还真是因为没有f1-12，还有esc和 control的键盘而已才买的
<iMadper> O0XX: 能?
<O0XX> iMadper: 猜对了
<O0XX> iMadper: 不能送
<iMadper> O0XX: 发来给我
<O0XX> iMadper: 不能s3
<sym> iMadper 建议不要入坑
<iMadper> O0XX: 不能s3啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: s3以后就没有鼠标了
<jade-shan> hhkb有f和j的突起
<BuMangHuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/663809 不买买买？
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ Kindle voyage 6英寸电子书阅读器 1299元包邮（1499-200）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<sym> 我到现在没办法习惯
<iMadper> sym: 我才不入坑呢, 非ergo的键盘都是垃圾
<O0XX> iMadper: 别的现在没什么问题
 * jiero_ 发现可怕的事情，从纵向不同角度看笔记本显示器竟然有不同色温。。。这垃圾 thinkpad笔记本
<iMadper> O0XX: 不能s3... hmmm
<O0XX> iMadper: 主要是这个s3的问题
<jade-shan> voyage比paper white贵太多了
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 不忙活
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 昂
<iMadper> O0XX: hey 伙计, 能不能先发过来让我看看这个小家伙?
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 买卖卖
<O0XX> iMadper: 当然是可以的,我的老伙计.
<sym> 不过real force的声音确实轻一点，按键像在切黄油
<jade-shan> 而且voyage的区别就两个：自动亮度调节，还有一个分辨率高了那么一点点
<jiero_> jade-shan: 所以是给高大上用的。
<jade-shan> 话说，IRC里怎么 ＠ 别人啊……我不太会用irc
<jiero_> jade-shan: 直接输入名字 tab 补齐
<jade-shan> @jiero_ 但是一个价格可以搞三个white了
<sym> 直接打名字貌似就可以了 我的client还能tab补全
<jiero_> sym: 没有不能补的 client吧
<jade-shan> 而且voyage看pdf不合适吧
<jade-shan> jiero_:
<jade-shan> pidgin可以tab补全
 * jiero_ 砍 jade-shan
<sym> jiero_ 我就用过一个client 不敢乱说
<BuMangHuo> 哎，问大家一个问题，固定分配 ip 的局域网里面老有人配错 ip 占用，有啥办法搞丫
<BuMangHuo> 除了去交换机上面找到丫的接口然后对应到桌子上的接口人肉PK一顿
<O0XX> iMadper: 给你发个bug
<jade-shan> 话说我也想买voyage……但就是觉得不值，所以一直没有买
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 自己一台用不关机的。
<O0XX> iMadper: 你自己去下
<O0XX> iMadper: 转内部频道
<iMadper> O0XX: 不得不说, 我还是很想试试这个的, 伙计. 在我的家乡, 就是xx郡, 人们都没有见过这个
<iMadper> sym: https://www.trulyergonomic.com/  中级目标是这个. 然后这个是终极目标: https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage-for-pc-mac/
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<jiero_> jade-shan:  kindle 都不值得
<jiero_> jade-shan: 我现在觉得。
<jade-shan> 我买了kindle dxg还是在奸商那里花了快两倍的价钱买的
<jade-shan> 买的时候已经停产了
 * jiero_ 觉得kindle 真麻烦。看文献标记 - 标记毛。。。我都是立即重写一段。
<jade-shan> 呃……我从来不标记……
<jade-shan> 手写笔记
<jade-shan> 有必要的话还用vimwiki再搞一份电子版的笔记
<sym> iMadper 你又给了我新的人生目标😷
<iMadper> O0XX: 怎么是个deb包? 不是源码包? dkms?
<iMadper> jade-shan: 看pdf的话, 当然是sony的电纸书啦
<iMadper> jade-shan: 翻页无延迟, 不需要缩放和切白边
<O0XX> iMadper: 他这个完全是在用户态做的
<jade-shan> 那个太贵了，买不起
<O0XX> iMadper: 从ps口读取设备的原始输入
<O0XX> iMadper: 然后用户态模拟
<jade-shan> PSD-1还是什么什么－1的
<iMadper> O0XX: 完全用户态啊? 真流弊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 然后只有二进制的啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对
<iMadper> O0XX: 卧槽... 那还是再等等...
<O0XX> iMadper: 没事, 用还是可以用的
<O0XX> iMadper: 控制面板里功能不少
<iMadper> O0XX: gaoji功能都有了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 必须的
<iMadper> O0XX: 我打算让多指触控跟stumpwm接合呢
 * happyaron 我是一个前端大苦逼
<O0XX> iMadper: 他这个最多支持3指
<O0XX> happyaron: 拜小dd壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是一个妹子多钱多去过的国家多时间多的土豪
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜小dd壕
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个, AD, felixxxxxx, 是哪个公司的>
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道啊, 他就在这个频道, 自己问
<O0XX> iMadper: 哦,现在没在
<happyaron> O0XX: 拜蛤蟆买房壕
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在不在.
<happyaron> iMadper: 没妹子，钱够不饿着，去过国家也没啥，忙成狗
<iMadper> O0XX: yoooooo, 买房了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> <happyaron> O0XX: 拜蛤蟆买房壕    <--  说的不是你, O0XX?
<happyaron> iMadper: 说得也是你
<happyaron> iMadper: iMadper 和 O0XX
<iMadper> happyaron: 你才是蛤蟆!
<happyaron> 都是买房或者即将买房的人
<happyaron> iMadper: 显然不是
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔叔看私信
<iMadper> O0XX: cnnic伪造证书, 对fwall没影响把
<iMadper> O0XX: 毕竟直接就跳出去了
 * tryit ubuntu xfce 莫名其妙崩溃了
<iMadper> O0XX: 老tg总不能连jp的dns server都给影响了吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> O0XX: cnnic发布了虚假google证书...
<happyaron> iMadper: 额，是它下面的中级CA，你这话不严谨
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦.
<jiero_> happyaron:  明年申请去新西兰旅游一年？
<sulit> jiero_: 怎么申请啊
<sulit> jiero_: 能把我捎上吗？
<happyaron> jiero_: 去不起
<jiero_> happyaron: 为你的未来考虑？
<jiero_> happyaron luobo 需要考雅思 5.5，30岁以下，4400新西兰币存款，能买起机票，没有很多要求的。
<jiero_> 就是名额少
<happyaron> jiero_: 啥意思
<jiero_> 但是 happyaron 这样的，人家肯定邀请拉
<happyaron> jiero_: 给文凭不
<happyaron> jiero_: 白送文凭不
<jiero_> happyaron: 是旅行打工签证，就是允许你在那里
<happyaron> jiero_: 我到那里做些什么呢
<jiero_> happyaron: 但是要求不能被同一本地雇主雇佣6个月以上。
<jiero_> happyaron:  玩
<happyaron> jiero_: 玩不起
<jiero_> happyaron: 你有什么目标？
<happyaron> jiero_: 如果讲玩，我还是让C社赞助我玩吧
<jiero_> happyaron: 也是，土豪路上走 - 什么都会有。。。
<jiero_> lol
<IsoaSFlus> 这个voices是啥
<O0XX> happyaron: 我很确定啊, 我/tmp下那堆文件就是搜狗的
<iMadper> O0XX: maskray推荐的zeal很赞.
<O0XX> iMadper: 这又是啥啊?
<iMadper> O0XX: dash for linux
<O0XX> iMadper: zealer?
<O0XX> iMadper: 你喜欢刘翔?
<iMadper> O0XX: .... ....
<iMadper> O0XX: https://kapeli.com/dash#docsets
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Dash for OS X - API Documentation Browser, Snippet Manager - Kapeli
<O0XX> iMadper:  dash是啥?
<iMadper> O0XX: mac下面看文档的一个东西
<O0XX> iMadper: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/zeal-git/
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AUR (en) - zeal-git
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<iMadper> O0XX: elpa里面有个zeal-at-point
<iMadper> O0XX: 跟这个结合
<jack-zhang> Hello 请问一下 怎样禁止物理网卡 获取ipv6的地址呢(保留IPv4的地址),有什么命令 或文件设置吗?
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 这个问题在网上有太多人问过, 以至于都有专门的wiki来告诉大家怎么操作了....  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=IPv6&redirect=no#Disable_IPv6
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IPv6 - ArchWiki
<O0XX> iMadper: 不错的说
<iMadper> O0XX: 不够好, 每次都会调到zeal, 而不是一个emacs的窗口
<O0XX> iMadper: 所以我完全没有装那个插件啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 我就是u单独用
<jiero_> 原来windows 7 下鼠标滚轮在另外一个窗口也能用鳓。
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  03:52
<BuMangHuo> kk 来了？
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: 我猜这货其实就是个html文档.
<O0XX> iMadper: 反正go的是
<iMadper> O0XX: elisp的也是.
<O0XX> iMadper: 就是把golang/pkg这个离线化了
<O0XX> iMadper: elisp的也是
<iMadper> O0XX: 所以很好解析. 我打算弄个命令行版本的, 方便editor集成
<O0XX> iMadper: 你搞个c的试试
<iMadper> O0XX: 应该都是.
<freeflying> iMadper: 我心目中你是啥都会啊，zol硬件频道主编
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... ... ...
<luobo> ^k^: hi
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  03:56
<luobo> kk出国了？
<luobo> 用的哪个时区的时间？
<O0XX> iMadper: 我心目中你是啥都会啊，zol硬件频道主编
<iMadper> O0XX: zol是啥? zgc online?
<luobo> iMadper: 哇
<O0XX> iMadper: 就这个
<iMadper> O0XX: 人家推荐产品有钱拿, 我没钱拿
<iMadper> O0XX: 哪儿能一样啊?
<luobo> iMadper: 大神
<iMadper> O0XX: zeal用的是qt creator啊... qmake...
<O0XX> iMadper: 他about里写了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂...
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是cmake不开心啊
<luobo> iMadper: 我想买个电脑，能玩dota2的，耐用的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你休假多少天啊
<BuMangHuo> luobo: 台式机？
<luobo> iMadper: 有没有好的推荐啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 一周啊
<luobo> iMadper: 笔记本
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这么赞，然后还在工作？
<iMadper> luobo: x1 carbo 3rd
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂.
<BuMangHuo> i
<iMadper> carbon...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你这是等着五一了老板给你发劳模奖呢？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... 不用, 年终奖多一些就行了
<luobo> iMadper:超级本啊，那散热能好吗？
<iMadper> luobo: 好的很.
<luobo> iMadper: 看起来很不错的样子
<luobo> iMadper: 谢谢大神
<iMadper> luobo: 一定要买第三代
<iMadper> luobo: 第二代的键盘和触控板设计脑残
<luobo> iMadper: 嗯
<luobo> iMadper: 我先看看个方面参数
<freeflying> O0XX: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3-2D5pyiFk
<O0XX> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<luobo> iMadper: 真心不错
<luobo> iMadper: 谢谢
<iMadper> luobo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> luobo: 14寸刚刚好. 重量也合适.
<luobo> iMadper: 嗯，要是买的话，就是他了
<jack-zhang> 不好意思 刚才有事
<jack-zhang> 那个网站说的试过了
<jack-zhang> 我的设置是这样的 #disable ipv6
<jack-zhang> net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
<jack-zhang> net.ipv6.conf.eth0.disable_ipv6 = 1
<jack-zhang> 然后eth0 还有ipv6的地址 ppp0就没了~~~~
<jack-zhang> 我的目的是 让eth0不获取ipv6的地址 然后通过pppoe拨号使 ppp0获取ipv6的地址 请问有什么办法吗?
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  05:01
<jusss> ^k^: naughty bot
<jack-zhang> ？
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 你的pppoe会分配ipv6地址?
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 啥ISP啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 谁告诉你人家是pppoe了?
<iMadper> <jack-zhang> 我的目的是 让eth0不获取ipv6的地址 然后通过pppoe拨号使 ppp0获取ipv6的地址 请问有什么办法吗?
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个不是pppoe?
 * O0XX 好吧...
<O0XX> iMadper: 我以为是学校那种
<iMadper> O0XX: 我刚才也在想学校的是不是pppoe
<O0XX> iMadper: 学校的那种验证好像是会有个ppp的interface
<iMadper> O0XX: 我觉得也是.
<O0XX> iMadper: 对对对
<jack-zhang> 是学校的pppoe
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1eqj1ir4hy0g205k04de81.gif
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ image/gif
<jack-zhang> 因为我去把学校自动分配ipv6的设置关了以后 一切都正常了
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 我都不知道不关有啥问题... 你只问过我如何禁用ipv6
<jack-zhang> 就是关了之后 eth0没有ipv6的地址 ppp0能获取ipv6的地址
<iMadper> .... 完全不能把你给的信息串联起来...
<iMadper> O0XX: 假的吧?
<jack-zhang> 如果不禁用eth0获取ipv6地址的话 在拨号后就会有多个ipv6的地址 （两个为eth0的，两个为ppp0的）此时无法ping通任何ipv6的网络
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 这种情况难道不是看一下ipv6的路由表吗....
<jack-zhang> 之后我去学校的机房把学校自动分配ipv6的设置关了，我的电脑在pppoe拨号后 只有ppp0有ipv6地址 上网正常
<jack-zhang> 但是由于不能长期关闭该机制 所以只能想办法把我的电脑设置成eth0不获取ipv6地址的模式
<jack-zhang> 请问这样合理吗？
<iMadper> <iMadper> jack-zhang: 这种情况难道不是看一下ipv6的路由表吗....    <-   为什么要忽略我的话?
<jack-zhang> 不好意思 刚才是在粘贴的  没看到
<jack-zhang> 路由表的话 确实有点问题
<jack-zhang> 第一跳就是eth0的ipv6 所以ping不通
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 有两个方法. 1. 改你得路由表. 2. 删除你eth0的ipv6地址.
<iMadper> jack-zhang: ip a del {ipv6_addr_OR_ipv4_addr} dev {interface}
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 升级内核后VBOX出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469080 今天自动提示升级，升级完了，虚拟机就进不去了。 这个是提示，怎么解决啊？ zz: hometow1 — 2015-03-26 13:15
<jack-zhang> 好的 我现在试一下
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 跟别人说话的时候最好带上别人的nick, 不然没有提示会漏掉.
<jack-zhang> 改路由表的命令是route -6 del<要删的部分>对吗?
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 你先试试看删除ipv6地址. 我觉得地址没了之后路由表会自动更新的.
<iMadper> jack-zhang: ip a del {ipv6_addr_OR_ipv4_addr} dev {interface}   <--  删除地址.
<jack-zhang> iMadper, 新手 不好意思
<jack-zhang> ok
<BuMangHuo> 墨囊的这钢笔堵了就没办法了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 泡水里几天就好了...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 怎么会堵?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你用碳素了?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那怎么会堵...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 让我把一墨囊的墨水给放干了
<BuMangHuo> 这才放了仨月啊
<BuMangHuo> 差评
<BuMangHuo> 而且盖着盖子的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 所以说, 白金的那个9块钱的钢笔的那个专利很nb, 密封很好, 半年不用都是一笔出水. 关键是才9块钱.
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 天津大学的网络中心让你随便过去搞ipv6? 说关就关, 其他用ipv6的人岂不是都获取不到ipv6地址了?
<yunfan> iMadper: 呵呵
<iMadper> yunfan: 呵呵哒
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 施耐德这墨水用水一泡居然是紫色的，不是黑色的
<iMadper> bu
<freeflying> iMadper: 壕，推荐个把
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 本来就是啊. 非碳素墨水都不是黑的.
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥? 推荐个"把儿"?
<BuMangHuo> 这下好了，通是通了
<iMadper> O0XX: ^^ 怎么推荐?
<freeflying> iMadper: 蓝牙耳机
<BuMangHuo> 但是写出来的字是灰色的了，还洇墨，话说其实是洇水吧
<freeflying> O0XX: 基蛙呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 捷波朗 随便买个就行吧, 我不懂.
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 对啊，宾特力也随便买个就行啊
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 你确立？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.2sa1AC&id=19200577578&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&_u=qum7j6meebc&abbucket=1
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 正品 Platinum日本白金万年笔|透明彩色钢笔|PPQ-200彩色学生钢笔 正品保障，此款日本白金钢笔：关键的是这是一款彩色钢笔，书写手感好，实惠，配套使用有两种方法，1买吸墨器可以自己吸墨使用，2方便，买一次性墨囊可以替换使用，购买钢笔11元一支是自带一次性墨囊，不带吸
<^k^>  ─> 墨器，需要购买吸墨器跟墨囊的，宝贝详情页面有链接 价格: 元
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 你是打电话对吧
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 听音乐
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不买新的了，买了新的这个就闲置时间更长了
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 运动，能打电话最好
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 哦，那我刚才说的那句不算
<BuMangHuo> sbh52？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个不好买了吧?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没有啊
<jack-zhang> iMadper, 你好 删除完地址后 依然ping不通 路由还在
<BuMangHuo> sbh52 还在正经卖的
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 那你就自己改路由表把
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是吗
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那不错.
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/1279550.html
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【索尼SBH52】索尼（SONY）SBH52 智能蓝牙耳机 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:499.00
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 这个运动没法带啊，而且价格超预算了
<BuMangHuo> 你说的运动，需要穿衣服不，难道我理解错了？
<BuMangHuo> 夹衣服领上不就好
<jack-zhang> iMadper,请问删除路由的命令是 route -6 del <要删的路由>对吗?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: laramie-albin1 这是波科?
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 那个应该也行吧.. 我都是用 ip r del...
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 容易掉
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早哇
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有个你的蓝牙的bug?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 早
<tryit> iMadper, iproute2的简写
<freeflying> iMadper: 刚刚路过马自达，试驾了下阿特兹，感觉一般
<tryit> iMadper, ip a ip r...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯 昨天跟a开会 提起来 然后a马上分给了我
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥???? 听不懂
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<iMadper> tryit: 昂.
<tryit> iMadper, 过段时间准备看看实现，一直没时间折腾
<iMadper> tryit: 我总是跟随潮流抛弃老工具. 比如我最近抛弃了emacs
<jack-zhang> iMadper,好的 谢谢 有问题 再问你
<BuMangHuo> 哎，天气暖和了，去提台车应该靠谱
<BuMangHuo> 上下班代步用
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你这休假就是跟家irc啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 没钱, 出不去
<tryit> iMadper, 我也不排斥新生事物
<tryit> iMadper, 为啥抛弃emacs
<iMadper> tryit: ifconfig已经被我抛弃了.
<iMadper> tryit: emacs啊, 写代码太差.
<tryit> iMadper, +1
<iMadper> tryit: 那个, c/c++就用clion.
<iMadper> tryit: 简直完美.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你开始用什么高级工具写代码了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: clion
<tryit> iMadper, emacs其实我主要用它的 emacs shell
<BuMangHuo> 那是个啥
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: jetbrains 知道伐?
<BuMangHuo> 不知道哎
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://jetbrains.com/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<BuMangHuo> ide?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 它跟 clion 啥关系哦
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: clion也是他家出的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://confluence.jetbrains.com/display/CLION/Early+Access+Program
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Early Access Program - CLion - Confluence (@ jetbrains.com)
<luobo> 我以后准备学emacs
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 自从用了他家的rubymine, 发现别的东西都是垃圾
<luobo> 主要是为了学lisp
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: Android Studio也基于他家, 看来确实是linux下的骨干了...
<iMadper> luobo: 就不能让lisp安安静静的去死吗?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 拜骨干
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: C/C++ IDE. 30-day evaluation ?
<iMadper> luobo: 总是挖坟有意思吗?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 叛徒！
<O0XX> iMadper: 烧死你这异性恋
<BuMangHuo> 对对对
<BuMangHuo> 烧死 iMadper
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对, 现在是eap, 以后正式版出了是收费的. 不过好在我们学校有终身的edu邮箱
<luobo> iMadper: lisp不能死的，它是数学
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我们中出了一个叛徒啊！ cc QiongMangHuo
<iMadper> luobo: lisp是数学了, 你让数学怎么办?
<iMadper> luobo: 你都不会lisp就知道lisp是数学了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我本来就不是emacs党
<O0XX> iMadper: 数学是哲学
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 拜哲学大师
<BuMangHuo> 大师们好
<iMadper> luobo: 那么多现代的函数式语言你不学, 非得学语法最不自然的lisp
<BuMangHuo> 我现在就想让我的钢笔写出黑色字来
<luobo> iMadper: 我回lua
<luobo> iMadper: 会
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: freeflying 球推荐自行车儿啊
<luobo> iMadper: 我每天都会撸的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你买的哪个产品?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我也想买呢...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥? 你说jetbrains家的产品啊?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 千元以下有得买不
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 因为我是教师, 所以所有产品我都有正版用啊
<QiongMangHuo> .......
<BuMangHuo> .......
 * O0XX 哲学博士 -> iMadper
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我还有好几个教师身份, 你要分你一个?
<BuMangHuo> 点火吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不要, 我自己有Vim的注册码
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不是一个级别的. c/c++还好, emacs有rtags勉强是个全功能的ide, 但是动态语言, 真是没法比.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 静态语言也不行啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: rtags很了不起的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Andersbakken/rtags · GitHub (@ github.com)
 * tryit 成功挑起口水…… IDE/编程语言
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不过一定要生成compile_commands.json, 然后rtags才知道每个文件的依赖关系.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 一看到clang我就关了, kernel用不上
 * luobo 我就这么静静地看着你们
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 可以用. 不能编译而已.
 * luobo 喊：救护车，防暴队准备
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 其实主要是编译前端.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那一堆编译参数你不调好就白费, 每次都把代码编译一半时间也太久了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .... ... ... 编译参数不用你调. 有bear啊
 * tryit 至今手写 Makefile 的飘过
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 展开语法树这种事情不适合kernel, 窃以为
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 而且, 根本就不是编译一半时间好伐...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我是说编译一半,    时间也太久了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 生成的AST存起来, 每次查找这个AST而已.
<BuMangHuo> vim 的注册码是啥
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 只需要第一次启动的时候解析一下子, 以后都是检索ast
 * luobo 拉起警戒线
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你捐款你也有, 可以投票新特性
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: kernel代码算是很小的啦, chrome之类的, 比kernel大多了, 也是用这个方法补全啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你都投了啥
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: chrome比较正规的oo, kernel的太不正规了.......
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啥也没投 我捐钱是情怀
<iMadper> O0XX: .... 那kernel编译速度也比chrome快多了, 基本上是chrome编译时间的1/20
<iMadper> 发错认了...
 * BuMangHuo 求赞助乌干达的可怜 BuMangHuo
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你自己试试看就知道了嘛~
 * QiongMangHuo 懒
 * luobo O0XX 被流弹伤了，带下去
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你对现代化的编程工具有偏见啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 没有, 你说的jetbeans我就很支持
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这些半吊子插件我总是不大信任
 * O0XX 不卷入任何语言争斗
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: rtags也是有前段的现代化工具啊.
<roylez> O0XX: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/63f07f77jw1eqiwfss7taj20dr0aftaf.jpg
<roylez> O0XX: 你就是个渣
<iMadper> O0XX: 没人说语言好坏啊
 * O0XX momo roylez
<jack-zhang> iMadpe, 真无语了 sudo ip a del 删除的 过了一分钟 删除的那条路由 又出来了
 * O0XX 以momo应万变
 * luobo O
 * BuMangHuo 再不点 O0XX 发的任何 gif 了
<iMadper> jack-zhang: ip a del 删除的是ip地址.
<jack-zhang> iMadpe, 打错了 不好意思 我用的是sudo ip -6 r del
<tryit> roylez, 图片亮了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: binli被拒了?
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 那我就不知道了, 你得找专门做网络的 BuMangHuo 了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: check
<roylez> O0XX: 我知道你用 陌陌 应万变
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 他来不及了?
<jack-zhang> iMadpe,后面接的是2001:da8:a000:554::/64
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: check最少也要20天
 * QiongMangHuo momo BinLi
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 美签这个check太坑了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 还押着护照
<jack-zhang> iMadpe,然后一分钟后 他又回来了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 他太想当然了, 申请旅游 去了说商务... 大忌讳
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 得问 BuMangHuo .
<BuMangHuo> jack-zhang: 有 dhcp ？
<jack-zhang>  BuMangHuo,有
<jack-zhang>  BuMangHuo .学校的网不支持无状态获取
<BuMangHuo> jack-zhang: 有个 ip6 的路由对你上网有啥影响呐
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 他有两个ipv6 global地址, 分别在eth0 和 ppp0. 他现在需要走ppp0而不是默认的eth0
<jack-zhang>  BuMangHuo,在我用pppoe拨号后 网络有多个ipv6的地址 (其中两个是eth0的)
<jack-zhang> iMadpe,谢谢
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 你删除eth0的路由之后, 还要添加default的到ppp0的路由啊
<jack-zhang> iMadper: 谢谢
<nyfair> 打10086，叫华为民工上门解决
 * tryit CCIE Router&Switch 怎么样
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<nyfair> 谁给我推荐个截图软件
 * tryit OR CCIE Security
<BuMangHuo> jack-zhang: ip a, ip -6 a, ip r, ip -6 r 都贴出来看看呗
<nyfair> 别跟我说ffmpeg -i $SCREEN
<jack-zhang> iMadper,请问如何将ppp0设置为默认路由
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: linux下的?
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 求别黑了，壕们～
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: windows下的
<jack-zhang> BuMangHuo,这就贴
<nyfair> 只要截图，不用截屏
<nyfair> 不用录像
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 标准答案不是QQ么 截图? 截屏?
<yloved> 求ext2和sudo的关系，为嘛用ext2时sudo不正常！！！！！！！！！！！
<iMadper> ip route -6 add default via xxxxxxxxxxxxx
<iMadper> jack-zhang: ^^
<jack-zhang> iMadper ,收到谢谢了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: qq不行，抓不了游戏截图
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 这没问题吧, 我美签就是b1/b2
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 旅游商务一本通
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 是, 但是他前后不一致
<tryit> O0XX, 拜美帝壕～
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 申请的时候分旅游或者商务
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 网络问题找 BuMangHuo或者 tryit, 内核问题找 QiongMangHuo, 其他问题找 O0XX和 happyaron/
<tryit> ……
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你把 huntxu 和 gfrog 放哪里了
<O0XX> jack-zhang:  其他问题找 happyaron, 发钱 发羊毛找 O0XX
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 而且面试官问他行程, 他那怕说去德州一周然后回来呢, 他说不知道 没订呢
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 以前用棒子的picpick，可是公司的傻逼赛门铁克把那玩意当病毒枪毙掉了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~ ccie蛙名字老变不好找
 * O0XX ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我都是在ppp的ip-up腳本裏面放ip route replace 0.0.0.0/1 和 128.0.0.0/1 dev pppX的
<luobo> ^k^: hi,报时
<huntxu> iMadper: 這樣ppp停掉的時候，路由又回去eth了
<iMadper> huntxu: 赞美老司机!
<jack-zhang> iMadper,成功了
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 能访问ipv6网站了?
<jack-zhang> iMadper,最终用了这个命令 谕示成功了sudo ip -6 route change default dev ppp0
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 乖.
<jack-zhang> iMadper,请帮我@一下刚才你让我问的哥们 我忘了他的ID
<iMadper> jack-zhang: BuMangHuo   ==>  不忙活
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<jack-zhang> iMadper,另外请问一下  我需要每次拨完号之后输这条命令 有什么一劳永逸的办法吗?
<BuMangHuo> jack-zhang: 刚才 huntxu 说了
<jack-zhang> huntxu?
<jack-zhang> BuMangHuo,同样谢谢你
<huntxu> jack-zhang: <huntxu> iMadper: 我都是在ppp的ip-up腳本裏面放ip route replace 0.0.0.0/1 和 128.0.0.0/1 dev pppX的
<jack-zhang> huntxu,刚才应该是掉线了 不好意思
<jack-zhang> huntxu,谢谢
<huntxu> jack-zhang: ipv6的自己改成對應的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX 对了 a说以后有bug要分得话最好ping下他, 他的邮件filter比较弱
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 了
<huntxu> jack-zhang: 1000::/1和8000::/1應該
<huntxu> 郵件filter比較弱，這是什麽梗
 * huntxu 派出 palomino|working 踐踏 roylez 
 * huntxu 派出 palomino|working 踐踏 roylez 
 * huntxu 派出 palomino|working 踐踏 roylez 
 * huntxu 派出 palomino|working 踐踏 roylez 
<jack-zhang> huntxu,我是应该在ipv6-up上放脚本吗?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这种事你就不能放在公司频道说嘛? lol~~~~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 青岛好玩不????
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 挺好玩啊 吃喝比较好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 海水的话 还太冷
<huntxu> jack-zhang: 應該是
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不过你不喝酒 去青岛没意思
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 也对
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 。
<jiero> iMadper: 去看美女
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 所以我跟他说海水还太冷
<iMadper> jiero: 昂.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 请教 git 小能手，项目里面有个文件我这边为了自己调试修改了，但是不想提交它，这样我每次 git svn rebase 的时候都会提醒有文件没有 add， 怎么破? 加到 .gitignore 里面？
<huntxu> jack-zhang: ipv6-up.d/目錄下最好，腳本的參數在man pppd裏有說
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 一般出现在海边的都不是单身的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: stash
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 可以是可以
<BuMangHuo> ×××Makefile: needs update; update-index --refresh: command returned error: 1
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子还在妖都呢？
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 我喜歡加一個commit進去然後每次把HEAD^ push
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: stash也可以 不过你一辈子都不想提交的话 stash也麻烦
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 當然你如果容易出錯就算了
<jack-zhang> huntxu 在ipv6-up脚本最后 加上ip route replace 1000::/1  8000::/1 dev ppp0
<huntxu> roylez: 冬暖夏涼的地方
<BuMangHuo> 恩，估计不会提交那个文件的修改
<huntxu> jack-zhang: 顯然不是這麽寫。。。
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 冬暖夏凉那是澳洲  正好反的 lol
<jack-zhang> huntxu 不好意思 新手
<roylez> huntxu: 你去澳洲了？
<jiero> huntxu: 你去南非鳓？
<huntxu> roylez: 南非不可以？
<huntxu> jiero: 讚
<roylez> huntxu: 原来你喜欢黑妹啊
<huntxu> jack-zhang: 看下man會死？/etc/ppp/ipv6-up，interface-name tty-device speed local-link-local-address remote-link-local-address ipparam
<jiero> roylez:  huntxu 喜欢mark
<huntxu> jack-zhang: 配置文件裏面隨便寫個ipparam，腳本用$6判斷，路由加在dev $1上不就完了麽
<huntxu> roylez: 胡說，南非明明是白人的地方
<huntxu> jiero: 我喜歡的是鑽石
<jack-zhang> huntxu, 谢谢
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 要去南非了？
<jiero> huntxu: 喜欢一切喜欢的东西
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 阿根廷也可以
<BuMangHuo> 乃的球队在那边是吧
<luobo> huntxu: 你去俄罗斯吧，这就你就可以左拥右抱，说不定可以做个英雄的父亲
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 我是德國粉絲
<huntxu> luobo: 我的身高就只能到胸部，是不是剛剛好？
<BuMangHuo> ....
<jack-zhang> huntxu, 不是没看 只是我这好像没有man pppd文件
<huntxu> jack-zhang: 反正都應該是依賴ppp的東西應該差不多吧
<luobo> huntxu: 躺下都一样，实在不行让她们趴着
<luobo> huntxu: 我感觉我这思想太。。。
<huntxu> luobo: 東歐妹子你以為是島國的啊
<jack-zhang> huntxu,谢谢了我正在尝试
<huntxu> jack-zhang: https://ppp.samba.org/pppd.html#sect13
<luobo> huntxu: 没事，只要你有本事，这些都不是事
<IsoaSFlus> …
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 。。。
<luobo> huntxu: 我感觉我学坏了
<huntxu> jack-zhang: 我建議是寫成獨立腳本放在/etc/ppp/ipv6-up.d/下，每次啟動一個pppX的設備之後會依次執行這下面的腳本，測試一下$6是不是你想要加的那個，往$1上加路由
<iMadper> 给糊涂许叔点赞!
<IsoaSFlus> (→o←)
<luobo> 你们能访问这个http://imagebin.org/吗？
<huntxu> jack-zhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10682427/ 這是我用給pptp的，/etc/ppp/ip-up.d/下的一個
<BuMangHuo> luobo: 你忽略那个告警就得
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 忽略了，就显示了Site is down for maintenance
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 然后我就默默的关上了网页
<BuMangHuo> 还真是哎
<BuMangHuo> 估计是真维护去了？
<jack-zhang>  huntxu:收到
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 应该是的
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^:
<^k^> IsoaSFlus,
<luobo> ^k^: hi
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  14:33
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 你好
<luobo> kk回国了
<^k^> IsoaSFlus,
<IsoaSFlus> 话说我想学个图形库，有啥推荐的吗
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 公路？上地？折叠？ 通勤？还是装B
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 通勤
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 折叠可有可无
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 马云家随便买个吧
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 公路
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 有靠谱牌子推荐么 cc iMadper gfrog
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你要公路车啊?
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你上班多远啊?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不动唉，我就在公路上骑啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 永久C
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 地铁 3 块钱
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 预算小于5k就别考虑公路了
<BuMangHuo> 我不懂，意思就是在公路上骑
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://foreverc.tmall.com/
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<BuMangHuo> 地铁 3 块的话应该没有到 6km 吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 快收闪电
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 通勤就永久C 妥妥的 或者买个活飞
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 之前交行送的自行车, 很多人出呢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还没发货, 1400左右妥妥的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 复古的这种？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯哼
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: .... 话说你搞到了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 其实如果是我 我就买活飞
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没.
<BuMangHuo> 活飞又是啥
<BuMangHuo> 我了个天，这个永久c 都要 1200？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你多少钱预算啊?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: fcr3300啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 2k整
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我计划千元以下来着
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那这个也超了... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.8IZfME&id=42638076358&ns=1&_u=qum7j6m1f33&abbucket=1#detail
<Kves> iMadper: ⇪ 2015款 R902公路车 15款 902 美利达R902公路车 正品 买一送十-淘宝网 价格:1598.00
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 活飞活飞活飞!
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 千元以下, 只有ride901了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 活飞是啥啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 活飞和其他的公路车有区别吗?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 死飞换个活轮儿
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 除了没刹车之外
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 和公路赛差太多了吧
<BuMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有刹车
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 死飞可以没刹车 活飞有的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 死飞没刹车, 只换个活轮儿就有刹车了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 加装刹车啊
<BuMangHuo> 这样啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 活轮儿没刹车那不叫活飞, 那叫找死...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 活飞的优点就是简单酷炫
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 跟公路车没区别了啊那
<freeflying> im
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 机械上没大区别好像
<freeflying> iMadper: 试试slack啊，这货很像irc
<BuMangHuo> 谁有二手出么
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥东西?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: im
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 样子上也没啥区别啊.
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 我的出给你，4500
<BuMangHuo> 自行车马云家和实体店里面的价格差距多大？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: ride901 这种把手看起来不太喜欢哎
<yloves> 40%？
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 啥车哇，这么贵
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你去实体店买, 手把可以换
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我也不喜欢这种.
<yloves> 好车理所当然的贵
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 巨大的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我之前忘了是在什么地方路过了一个自行车店，我就问了两个，都价格过万，然后没敢再问
<yloves> 偶尔骑一下肯能感觉不到神马，但是长距离骑行就能感觉到真不是一个档次。。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ... 宝马? lol~
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不是啊
<BuMangHuo> 忘了是啥了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你才3块钱, 很近的, 确实不必要买太贵.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 交行那个闪电自行车, 一千多收了倒是不亏.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 闪电 便池什么的都卖的死鬼
<iMadper> 死贵
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你的出么
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 599搞个迪卡侬的滑板
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 啥?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 自行车
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我没有 啊
<BuMangHuo> 滑板？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这次周周耍没搞
<jiero> freeflying: 你就适合租东西。。。
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你问问 iMadper
<jiero> freeflying: 租几个月
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  滑板车玩挺好的，我在草地上比自信车快。
<yloves> 租多了还不如买「当然喜欢新鲜的另谈」。。。
<iMadper> yloves: 这就是结婚和嫖的区别了?
<jiero> yloves: 你见过租多了的？
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<yloves> iMadper: 好经典。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 不一样丫结婚是拿出一半来不是
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: systemd肿么呼叫sysv的init脚本来着？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 那比自行车累吧
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 带电机的
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 3000
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 千元左右的通勤自行车有推荐不
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 同问.
<yloves> luobo: luobo？
<yloves> luobo: 萝卜？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: iMadper 还有啥要求？
<luobo> yloves: 噢
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 没了, 我上班16公里, 骑车去靠谱吗?
<luobo> yloves: 是这个意思
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: iMadper 不怕丢就选山地，无脑入迪卡侬5.0
<yloves> BuMangHuo: 还是来那啥自平衡车吧
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 样子普通点儿，不招贼的那种
<yloves> luobo: 为何叫这个名字？
<BuMangHuo> 然后以后还能卖出去的那种
<freeflying> O0XX: 赶紧移民寨都啊，要成立直辖市了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 开始不靠谱，慢慢适应吧
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.38.mK5tM5&id=44256979637&ns=1&_u=qum7j6ma34a&abbucket=1#detail   这车值这个价格吗?
<luobo> yloves: 因为又粗又大，大家都喜欢
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 正品闪电山地自行车Specialized Pitch 650B交行周周刷礼品预售-淘宝网 价格:1498.00
<jiero> iMadper: 累死你的口罩鳓
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 有这个需求那就trek吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 传言吧?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 一般般，闪电出门遭人惦记
<yloves> BuMangHuo: 二手市场找吧，丢了不心疼，说不定还能淘到好货！
<luobo> yloves: 这个理由足吗？
<O0XX> freeflying: 现在做这么大规模的行政区划调整...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 只放家里和公司
<freeflying> O0XX: 最近呼声很高啊
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 16寸的都这么贵！
<yloves> luobo: 我竟然无法反驳。。。
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你还想卖？ 贼会帮你考虑这点的
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 1500块钱不值?
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道..
<O0XX> freeflying: 我觉得不会...深圳太小了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 公司楼上能带进去么？不能就别考虑
<luobo> yloves: 是的，你做的对
<jiero> O0XX: 深圳小么？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.v9EBbL&id=15141226811&ns=1&_u=q11tpk49230&abbucket=15#detail 这个？
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 迪卡侬 CN Original 5 CMW GREY休闲山地车/通勤自行车-淘宝网 价格:1699.00
 * HowIsItGoing 帝都骑机车不错
<freeflying> O0XX: 东莞惠州都并入
<BuMangHuo> 机车还得本儿呢
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我会给你推荐坤车嘛？
<jiero> O0XX: 深圳东西宽度和北京城区东西宽度差不多吧
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 考票1500，一月下本儿
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 帝都早禁摩了
<O0XX> freeflying: jiero 直辖是有个基本标准的... 包括土地, 人口, GDP还有
<O0XX> 什么来着
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 买不到的
<gfxmode> 大行不考虑么
<iMadper> freeflying: 帝都禁摩了?
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 哪有
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是吧?
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 帝都现在摩托都能上高速
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: HowIsItGoing 加入中介的大队伍, 公司给配小摩托
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 没听说禁摩
<iMadper> freeflying: 帝都摩托不禁的, 随便开.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 公司给配？ 你想多了
<yloves> QiongMangHuo: 这么好！
<jiero> freeflying: 深圳是大家都不安稳的地方，有啥好
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 中介也都是自备交通工具
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，有个service挺重要，但是竟然没systemd启动脚本
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 写写写
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 这个确实, 中介都是自带小电驴的
 * QiongMangHuo 我还是太年轻
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 写一个呗. 不着急的话, 我可以帮你写. 但是要等休假完了才能给你
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: iMadper 你能上到牌？
<O0XX> freeflying: 其实最该撤的是天津
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 不会，闹不懂systemd语法
<iMadper> freeflying: 禁摩 = 有牌都不让跑.
<O0XX> freeflying: 把天津的名额给深圳
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 京A 10万一张，京B随便搞
<luobo> yloves: 你可以用baicai这个nick
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.83.Kj9zv9&id=15987215102&ns=1&_u=q11tpk49012&abbucket=15#detail 哦，这个吧
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 迪卡侬 *CN ROCKRIDER 5.0 MAN男士山地自行车/休闲山地车-淘宝网 价格:799.00
<freeflying> O0XX: 这回可能靠谱哦
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 京B很多地不能去啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 不能进四环而已，但是进去了也很少抓
<luobo> yloves: 青菜也行
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在只是限制发放号牌, 跟禁摩完全不是一个概念啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 确定？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 据说只要不在长安街瞎晃就没事
<freeflying> iMadper: 哦，那我果断去搞个啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是这样的, 三环还常见京b车呢
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 是这个
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 四环外的摩托基本都没牌子, 牌子写着xxx俱乐部....
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 今天去试驾了阿特兹，很一般啊，开着还不如我的福克斯
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 嗯，不靠谱的多。
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 然后拆掉了降噪, 放着凤凰传奇, 声音比飞机还大
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 迪卡农网上价格跟实体店区别大不
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 实体便宜.
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 汽车之家那帮编辑有阵子特别粉机车，丫公司就在四环边上，C社前公司旁边，没人管的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 有这事儿？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 实体店经常各种清仓...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 之前很多人299价格买了清仓的高端美津浓
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 还是机车通勤方便啊
<jiero> iMadper: 我这里只有搬家
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不大，但是去店里买可以挑，可以调，可以让人家调顺溜了再骑走
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 内存泄漏那个bug为什么有俩bug号?
<yloves> luobo: 不换，俺感觉这个就挺好了。。。。。。。。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 其实比电动车安全
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 内存泄露的那个归你了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: yep
<jiero> iMadper: 撤柜的时候70一件的花花公子 - 老牌大路货
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 公司频道讨论
<luobo> yloves: 好吧
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 有牌有票儿有保险，跟汽车一样，比电动车安全。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1178626-1-1.html
 * jiero 好奇话说Playboy质量还算可以，为啥就没有网上销售㕯
<BuMangHuo> 甚好
<BuMangHuo> 周末去看看
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1178626-1-1.html -- unhandled response
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 就搞个这种的
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 踏板其实也不便宜
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 靠谱得都不便宜
 * HowIsItGoing 想去学个跨斗票儿…… 
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 这里，我们这里一堆一堆自助餐特价
<O0XX> iMadper: 这封面设计的真好  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5fe93731gw1eqiviignqxj20cs0g2wfl.jpg
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 机车本就可以开跨子啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞!
<iMadper> O0XX: 哈哈哈哈哈, 笑喷了!
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 一样么？ 不太了解
<iMadper> O0XX: 我不写并发啊....
 * O0XX 青年小王病重，医生检查完后说是无药可救，于是三天没用药，终于得救了。
<O0XX> iMadper: 收藏封面
<iMadper> O0XX: 我打算给fwall添加systemd支持呢
<O0XX> iMadper: 写写写
<iMadper> O0XX: 这样以后看日志之类的方便多了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 俩轮子的本可以开三轮儿的
<O0XX> iMadper: 顺便写个docker的
<iMadper> O0XX: docker? 不会.
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 好像学的时候就是用跨子学的呢
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 这样啊……
<BuMangHuo> 就你说的那个3000 的
<iMadper> O0XX: 还不如写个snappy的
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 帝都周围经常有一队队骑机车出去玩儿的，很拉风
<freeflying> iMadper: fwall赶紧搞到iOS上去
<iMadper> freeflying: 早就说了啊, 你贡献rmbp + 开发者账号, 我立刻开搞啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 那次遇到一队骑跨斗的女的，大概是去哪宿营，车上驼了满满一跨斗东西
<luobo> HowIsItGoing: 有图吗？
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> 话说通勤骑自行车需要头盔么
<freeflying> iMadper: 都有了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥? 我啥都没有啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 看你撸的速度
<luobo> iMadper: 我感觉安全还是挺重要的
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 对了, 为何感觉你更推荐山地车而不是公路车啊?
<luobo> iMadper: 戴上终归是好点
<iMadper> luobo: 昂.
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你就1000块预算要买公路车？ 没靠谱的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 预算x3再说公路吧
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂, 赞!
<nyfair> 土鳖网二压的4k视频画质还不如twitch的直播，不服来辩
<nyfair> 看到g婊粉就觉得一阵恶心
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那个 5.0 改名儿了，现在是这个了 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.LSgonM&id=19804976784&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&_u=q11tpk45587&abbucket=15
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 迪卡侬休闲山地自行车300 男女26寸钢架21速V刹车 单车BTWIN 2014新款-改名为RR300(涂装改为BTWIN,轮圈颜色由银色改为黑色);页面下方套餐更多装备供你选择;购车即可享受6个月内免费保养一次(详情见页面下方);自行车终身质保(车架,把横,把立,前叉);双V刹;SHIMANO 21速;铝合金车圈 价格:
<^k^>  ─> 元
<nyfair> 牛牛求送
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我就去提这个了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不错诶
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 骑几个月就地铁费出来了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我有点儿想入闪电那个, 正在问能不能推车进去
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哪里
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 不划算
<BuMangHuo> luobo: 怎么不划算
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 公司啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 小心丢，这货前轮/车座是快拆
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 贵长没有车棚？
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 时间长了，肺受不了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 车棚必丢
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 哦，对了，贵司有车棚儿
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不是有保安么
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对哇
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 必丢....
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我还在贵司车棚儿停过车
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> 那里估计不会丢，700 的车小偷不会偷吧
<BuMangHuo> 不过那天我在西二旗旁边的一颗树上看见一辆自行车被人偷得就剩下一个圈儿了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 这车前几年很低调，贼不怎么认识。不知道这几年贼涨知识了没
<luobo> BuMangHuo: 帝都雾霾，我个人感觉还是有些严重的，早上起来都看不见山
<BuMangHuo> 车轮快拆:便于维护与运输;座管快拆:便于调节鞍座高度
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: systemctl
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 那个闪电保证会丢。而且性价比不怎么高
<freeflying> happyaron: 周六在不在
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: systemctl status $NAME1.service/$NAME2.target/...
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 姐姐好
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 恩, 我在问nancy能不能推进办公室, 如果能才会考虑买
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 她？ 别想了，她觉得骑车的都是傻逼
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... ... ...
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: nyfair 是女的？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 以前你们同一个office啊, 难道她天天说你?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 白富美怎么可能会让骑车的进办公室，弄脏地毯怎么办
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 地毯又不是她的...
<IsoaSFlus> * 会压制的都是姐姐
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不然你觉得我弄个滑板车干毛线
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... ...
 * IsoaSFlus ,
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我16公里, 滑板车没戏把...
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 1.6公里都压力山大
 * IsoaSFlus 会压制的都是姐姐~
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 压制什么？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... 1.6公里, 走着都行.
<happyaron> lol
<luobo> HowIsItGoing: 我走过6-7公里
<happyaron> iMadper: 你要买啥车
<happyaron> iMadper: 我也在琢磨买自行车
<luobo> 后来我就不走了
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 好呀
<IsoaSFlus> luobo:Video processing
<happyaron> luobo: 走太多对膝盖不好，不过6-7公里没事的啊
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 带我玩游戏
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 姐姐有入哪个组吗？
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 什么游戏？
<luobo> happyaron: 关键是走着走着，没人行道了
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 好吧
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 你说得是汉化组还是字幕组？
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 字幕组
<luobo> 是学日语的吗？
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋， sddm这货竟然没systemd service，kde越发不靠谱了啊。
<luobo> 我感觉会英语好
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 汉化我都是和人随便干的，没立过门户。字幕组很久以前参与过IFS
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 哦
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 很小众的，以前和I've sound相关的
 * O0XX 困
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 确实没听过
 * HowIsItGoing 重启……
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 解散很多年了，也从没出名过
<nyfair> I've sound本身现在都半死不活了
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 以前很爱听ive的歌
<happyaron> luobo: 额
<luobo> 你们看过魁拔吗？
<luobo> 我感觉还行
<luobo> 不过后来不拍了
<nyfair> 汉化的游戏：http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=demonmasterchris&fr=index
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ demonmasterchris吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> 这个有linux版
<nyfair> 但是万恶的罗姐不收录
<IsoaSFlus> linux下游戏现在很多了吧
<nyfair> 大多不好玩
<iMadper> happyaron: 我想买这个, 等我给你链接
<iMadper> happyaron: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.38.mK5tM5&id=44256979637&ns=1&_u=qum7j6ma34a&abbucket=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 正品闪电山地自行车Specialized Pitch 650B交行周周刷礼品预售-淘宝网
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是公司可能不让推进去....
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 跪求大神帮忙看下什么意思，怎么解决？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469082 我刚把百度插件添加到深海音乐中，但是点天这一项里面的不能不放，终端中提示一下代码：[{u'channel_id': u'58', u'image_url': u'http://d.hiphotos.baidu.com/ting/pic/item/30adcbef76094b36a098488aa0cc7cd98d109d4a.j
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 非也，steam上多少好玩的游戏
<IsoaSFlus> 现在越来越多了
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: dota2有linux版的
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 不过感觉有些生硬
<IsoaSFlus> 不会啊
<IsoaSFlus> 还有l4d2
<IsoaSFlus> 还有csgo
<IsoaSFlus> 还有无数独立游戏
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 我个人感觉没win下流畅
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: dota2
<nyfair> opengl比dx表现弱很多，opengl在linux上比在windows上表现还要弱
<nyfair> 注意我说得是表现，没有说功能
<nyfair> 归结起来，这是显卡驱动制作的上心问题。但本质上，是目前市场环境的必然结果
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://www.decathlon.com.cn/zh/cycling-643917.html 这个怎么样
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 迪卡侬 自行车运动6速 舒适 耐用 终生质保26寸城市自行车 城市自行车ELOPS 300 - 城市自行车- 自行车- 自行车运动- 所有运动分类 价格:
<palomino|working> n卡还好吧，最近我试了一下英雄萨姆3跟win上速度差不多了
<luobo> nyfair: 噢，说的好像很有道理
<palomino|working> 刚移植那阵比win上得慢了一半
<IsoaSFlus> 我的电脑n卡驱动很烂
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 画面会撕裂
<luobo> nyfair: 我信了
 * IsoaSFlus 已经很不错了啦，良心v社这一把推得真好
<nyfair> 还有更奇葩的，同一个游戏，我用wine跑都比原生linux版流畅
<nyfair> 亲爱的用户你好，我是你爹，按同意继续
<luobo> nyfair: 你确定你是女的？
<luobo> nyfair: 表现出来的略显奔放
<nyfair> luobo: 你这话让我想到一个嘲笑某女权人士的段子
<luobo> nyfair: 我没有嘲讽的意思
<nyfair> luobo: 我也没有嘲讽的意思
<IsoaSFlus> linux下推gal也简单
<luobo> nyfair: 只是感觉是有那么一点豪放
<IsoaSFlus> wine基本都能解决
<nyfair> 那个段子是这么说得。大学开学了，有个学妹拉着又重又沉的行李来报道，然后一个男的上前帮忙。学妹就说，你们男的力气大就是好。然后那个男的一听就不乐意了，翘起兰花指故作娇媚说：“你这是性别歧视！”
<nyfair> 我豪放的地方多了去了
<luobo> nyfair: 我接过的学妹，人家一路上没和我们说一句话
<luobo> nyfair: 其实是我吓着人家了
<nyfair> luobo: 这是嘲讽用的段子，不要影射现实
<luobo> nyfair: 当时，我当时脚蹬一双拖鞋，穿着个大裤衩，上边穿着个短袖，去帮人家带路并搬东西
<luobo> nyfair: 学妹当时是一个人啊
<luobo> nyfair: 我那身打扮，估计他都以为他来错地方了
<luobo> 你们继续，继续，都是些段子
<luobo> 不要当真
<yloves> 为神马每天upgrade都有新东西。。。。
 * yloves 该换个USb3.0的U盘了，小U盘真的无法忍受了。。。
<palomino|working> 小心假\usb3...
<nyfair> yloves: 自从装了360，几年没手动upgrade了
 * tryit 暗黑3出国服了？
<yloves> nyfair: 360.。。。。。。。。
 * nyfair 觉得每个人都该用360
<yloves> palomino|working: 感谢提醒。。。。。。
 * luobo lol
<yloves> ～pia nyfair 。。。
<nyfair> windows10中文版预装360，你们有什么要说的？
<yloves> nyfair: 打死都不用大数字的产品。。。
<palomino|working> 准备用英文版win10了
<yloves> nyfair: 那肯定是乃用大数字升级的后果。。。
<nyfair> yloves: 人家发布会都一起开了，你还在酸数字
<nyfair> 360技术牛逼没得辩
<cleamoon> 360有技术？
<yloves> nyfair: 大陆区的合作伙伴还有麻花疼的疼迅管家好伐。。。
<luobo> 是啊，有的
<nyfair> cleamoon: 得了，我先跟你比比技术
<nyfair> cleamoon: 你能赢我再说
 * yloves 不过本人还是比较喜欢下镜像慢慢装。。。
 * luobo luobo认为360是有技术的
<luobo> 当然不一定就是好的技术哈
<cleamoon> 赢不赢你有什么关系
<yloves> luobo: 流氓技术的确不错，像广告推广神马的的确是不错，搜神马来神马「前提是能卖的」。。。
<cleamoon> 技术再高也能满嘴胡说
<eexpss> cleamoon: nyfair 妹子跟你玩，你还不愿意？
<luobo> yloves: 说出来就不好啦
<cleamoon> 不愿意
<yloves> luobo: 所以不喜欢大数字的黑科技。。。
<cleamoon> 妹子又不都是好的
<luobo> yloves: 但是他确实有技术
<yloves> 来体验下咋黑暗的社会吧！  http://hb.qq.com/a/20150326/066624.htm
<^k^> yloves: ⇪ 女子深夜遭劫杀遗体被抛汉江 警方耗资50万打捞_大楚网_腾讯网
<roylez> luobo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/b8c4115djw1em2k515y3kg20b4064x6s.jpg
<eexpss> cleamoon: 说不定是一个假妹子，是吧。
<nyfair> ee大牛有技术不争锋那是人家ee，我有技术我喜欢装那是我，总比某些人什么都不会还要BB强
<yloves> luobo: 不能为我所用的技术要着有啥用。。。。
<yloves> luobo: 就像俺，不会ps，所以ps对于俺来说只是浪费硬盘空间而已
<cleamoon> 哦，我倒很想知道你见过我几面，聊过多少次，怎么看出我什么都不会的
<luobo> roylez: 你昨天发过吧
<luobo> roylez: 有没有新鲜的？
<cleamoon> eexpss: 60多岁的也可以自称妹子
<luobo> yloves: 这样就能凸现出哪些是好技术
<yloves> 。。。。。。。。。
<eexpss> ！！！
<yloves> luobo: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> luobo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/b8c4115djw1ekqb0dm14yg207z04hnpe.jpg
<nyfair> cleamoon: 你头脑到底有多简单，从这几句话就知道你不善于打嘴炮
<luobo> roylez: 还是你懂我
<eexpss> roylez: 去死吧。发这没营养的。
<nyfair> 踢了踢了
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • Ubuntu开发者大赛培训活动 广州站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469083 cmcc 1000X305.jpg Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下培训的活动来到广州啦~ 广州的开发者们，你们跃跃欲试了吗？！ 我们将会在广州举办两场开发者培训的活动，邀请你们前来！ 3月27日 1:00PM - 6:00PM 广州天河
<^k^>  ─> 区丰兴广场B栋1086 报名点击 3月28日 2:00PM - 6:00PM 中山大学南校区 第三教学楼 3109教室 …
<yloves> roylez: 好无聊的图。。。
<luobo> 看来他们都看了
<palomino|working> 没亮点啊 roylez
<cleamoon> 确实不善于打嘴炮，我只会说理，不会放屁
<roylez> palomino|working: 你懂嘛
<eexpss> 破马，咬乐乐
<nyfair> roylez: 我老婆，请撤照
<yloves> 。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> nyfair: 贴你的玉照，我撤你老婆的
<nyfair> cleamoon: 干货都不上，你有狗屁理啊
<nyfair> roylez: 倪邹凯
<cleamoon> 干货？海蜇皮一类的？
<cleamoon> nyfair: 你先把360的技术说说
<luobo> 我记得人家刚才都是发给我一个人的
<O0XX> imadper呢?
<luobo> 你们为什么要打开
<luobo> 为什么？
<eexpss> O0XX: 找大象？
<nyfair> cleamoon: 怪事了，是你说360没技术的，当然你举证
<O0XX> eexpss: 大象~大象~
<O0XX> cherrot: 这个网站有意思, 怎么搞的? http://robpike.io/
<yloves> luobo: 就像你在广场说话一样，身边有人也不小点声的情况一样。。。
<roylez> nyfair: http://i.minus.com/iGCEjv9nXihCM.gif cc luobo
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<O0XX> roylez: http://robpike.io/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ type=text/plain; charset=utf-8
<O0XX> roylez: 这个怎么搞的?
<cleamoon> 没技术怎么举证，你不知道不存在不能证明只能证否吗
<nyfair> roylez: 我小蜜，请撤照
<cherrot> O0XX, http流
<roylez> O0XX: jquery delay
<cherrot> O0XX, 长连接
<O0XX> roylez: 他完全没有js啊
<roylez> cherrot: 高端，我不懂
<luobo> yloves: 好吧
<O0XX> cherrot: 没有js的话...
<palomino|working> 头疼
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<cherrot> 弄个脚本开启N个连接 看它能撑多久
<roylez> O0XX: 确实
<O0XX> cherrot: 没有js的话, 是怎么搞的?
<O0XX> cherrot: 像是服务器那边动了手脚
<nyfair> cleamoon: 没智商童鞋你好，快来证明你有脑子
<O0XX> cherrot: 是个永远加载不完的页面
<luobo> 我也好奇它是走呢么实现的
<cherrot> O0XX, HTTP 1.1 长连接而已  你们把HTTP想太简单了
<cherrot> 很多web聊天室也是这么实现的
<cherrot> O0XX, 所以你来个DDos 它就死了
<nyfair> O0XX: 就是反复发送相同的4byte数据啊
<cleamoon> 否定科学基本逻辑+无脑喷，你已经没资格继续和我谈了
<O0XX> cherrot: 我inspect element是一个完整的网页...
<O0XX> cherrot: 这个其他的部分应该是chrome自己给填上去的?
<cherrot> O0XX, 那个网页一直没加载完 亲
<nyfair> 怪事，我说你没智商就否定科学了？自己编的歪理自己不能自圆其说还来讲资格？
<luobo> 大家静一静，接下来我们讨论个很认真的事
<nyfair> 这不很简单的逻辑么。你要是没智商，那你说的都是屁。你要有智商，那你前面说的逻辑就不成立
<luobo> 晚饭吃什么？
<O0XX> cherrot: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<O0XX> Date: Thu, 26 Mar 2015 08:21:24 GMT
<O0XX> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=utf-8
<O0XX> Transfer-Encoding: chunked
<nyfair> 自己乱编的坑自己都不敢接，是没必要跟你讨论
<cherrot> O0XX, chunked
<O0XX> cherrot: 我去看看这个是什么
<jiero> nyfair: 竟然还在，好久不见你鳓。
<O0XX> cherrot: 这个返回头就这里比较奇怪..
<eexpss> chunked 是啥，我这翻译出来是蛤蟆。
<cherrot> O0XX, 在前厂做评论提醒时就是这么弄的
<cherrot> O0XX, chunked HTTP 1.1
<cherrot> O0XX, 你审查元素看不到东西是因为HTML没有加载完，chrome不展示给你  停止请求后就能看到源代码了
<cherrot> eexpss, 分块
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: imadper呢
<cherrot> eexpss, 你用的翻译软件是 hamo 写的？
<nyfair> 机智的hamo
<jiero> hamo 具有机器智能的 hamo
<eexpss> 翻译出来是“矮胖子”，果断就是蛤蟆
<palomino|working> ...
<O0XX> cherrot: 明白了..
<O0XX> cherrot: 这个就是那种下载东西没有进度, 然后突然就完了的那种吧
<nyfair> jiero: 我汉化的游戏都过去1年了，你为什么还不收录到linux游戏里
<jiero> nyfair:  我电脑不支持的游戏吧。。。 而且我都不太清楚。
<jiero> nyfair: 你汉化啥仂。。
<cherrot> O0XX, you got it
<O0XX> cherrot: 赞.. 兔子哥, 你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<nyfair> jiero: http://www.mangagamer.com/detail.php?goods_type=1&product_code=88
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ MangaGamer.com - Demon Master Chris (download)
<cherrot> O0XX, 快洗干净躺床上等着
<eexpss> 兔子想吃蛤蟆肉。围观。
<cherrot> O0
<cherrot> O0XX, 矮胖子
<jiero> nyfair: 我。。。唯一玩过的18禁游戏竟然是在linux上玩的那叫做 Sugar’s Delight 搜到了。。。你这个我确实似曾相识。。。
 * cherrot 只玩过片轮少女 还没玩到正题。。
<nyfair> jiero: 同一个人画的
<nyfair> jiero: 那家伙是个在日本留学的德国人
<eexpss> 居然玩这样的游戏。啥心理。
<eexpss> 让乐乐来教育你们
<nyfair> 乐乐
<palomino|working> 应该玩什么呢? eexpss
<cherrot> 乐乐
<jiero> nyfair cherrot 片轮少女是 18禁么。
<eexpss> roylez:
<nyfair> jiero: 废话
<cherrot> jiero, 是 吧
 * O0XX nnnnd
<jiero> roylez: 玩人妻真实游戏。。。
<cherrot> 人妻哎 画风怎么样？
<jiero> nyfair cherrot 我最多玩15分钟看的都腻味了，然后删除。没想到是。
<roylez> eexpss: 啥？
<cherrot> jiero, 因为性别不符
<eexpss> roylez: 看上面，教育下 nyfair
<O0XX> cherrot: 那你以前抓评论就这样不怕ddos?
<jiero> cherrot: 也是，全都是女的，女的大多没意思。
<cherrot> O0XX, 腾讯缺机器么？
<O0XX> cherrot: 这样连接数消耗非常快吧?
<O0XX> cherrot: 就简单靠机器扛?
<nyfair> 左舷弹幕太薄了
<cherrot> O0XX, 有心跳 然后可以维持一定时间断线
<jiero> nyfair: 好吧。。。德国人画这个，编点故事就出游戏鳓。。
<jiero> nyfair: 你也可以呀
<jiero> nyfair: 从国内找几个妹子画普通的，然后自己改成 18R的
<cherrot> jiero, 你需要全是男的的游戏
<jiero> 还是R18还是啥
<jiero> cherrot: 我需要全是机器的游戏。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 口味还真独特
<nyfair> jiero: 笨蛋，国内人画得18x早赚翻了
<eexpss> 还不出来，乐乐找一个素材，现在这么慢了。
<jiero> nyfair: 但是你不一样丫。
<cherrot> 天啦噜 阿当君也不见惹
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 快给这群笨蛋说说nekopara
<luobo> 哇，笨蛋成群了，这样好吗？
<jiero> luobo: 笨蛋是世界最大群体
<luobo> jiero: 噢，这样啊，是啊，我们活着为了啥？
<jiero> luobo: 笨蛋
 * cherrot 春天来了 该面基的面基 该啪啪啪的啪啪啪吧
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
 * IsoaSFlus nyfair 爱猫请不要操猫
<luobo> jiero: 嗯，我感觉笨蛋们都不会去想这个问题
<cherrot> luobo, 繁殖
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<nyfair> 废话，春天来了啊
<luobo> cherrot: 。。。
<yunfan> nyfair: 草 叫你来我频道咋不听
<jiero> cherrot: 为了繁殖的你好好繁殖鳓吗。。
<nyfair> 你看过哪个人生淫家用irc这种土得掉渣的东西
<cherrot> jiero, 所以我有罪
<jiero> cherrot: 准备听yunfan的去特殊地方繁殖一下。
<nyfair> 破马除外
<palomino|working> = =
<yunfan> cherrot: 你不入地狱谁入地狱  所有得罪都让你一个人承担吧
<cherrot> palomino|working, 拜壕
<palomino|working> ...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 拜壕
 * palomino|working 穷啊
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马是壕
<IsoaSFlus> \^O^/
<cherrot> yunfan, 这么狠。。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 穷的不要女人鳓。
<yunfan> cherrot: 小心精尽人亡
<cherrot> yunfan, 我还要欺身压萝莉呢
<palomino|working> 多么想回家打游戏去...
<yunfan> cherrot: 不提臀迎正太了？
<palomino|working> 还得忍1个多小时才下班。。
<cherrot> yunfan, 正太也是用来压的
 * IsoaSFlus 妹妹赛高
<palomino|working> 正太的正确用法 yunfan
<yunfan> cherrot: 要提供灵活接口嘛
<jiero> cherrot: 压萝莉。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 你需要重返校园
<jiero> cherrot: 做变态老师。
<nyfair> 不是直接吃掉么
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<nyfair> 野性之口
<luobo> 人家+o，我+p也行啊，可惜没有
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • bcm5709不能够正确启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469085 DELL R710使用的bcm 台式机：DELL R710, 系统：ubuntu-12.04.5 LTS desktop 一次掉电后设备完全不能使用，所有网卡eth0-eth2完全不正确显示，只剩下local host 127.0.0.1 使用/etc/init.d/networking restart命令报出 can not fin
<jiero> nyfair: 你不觉得太重了么。。。不能新鲜吃完，还不如割一点吃一点。
<luobo> 好了，借此闲暇时间，送你们一首歌名，难念的经
<jiero> luobo:  给你一口难喝的井
<luobo> jiero: 我天生怕水
<jiero> luobo: 终于溺死鳓
<luobo> jiero: 我喜木
<jiero> luobo: 抽水
<luobo> jiero: 但是我喜欢看下雨时，外面的风景，尤其是树上的水珠
<luobo> jiero: jiero 那个时候真的很好，你意会一下
<jiero> luobo: 我喜欢什么
<luobo> jiero: 有什么你特别喜欢的场景吗？
<luobo> jiero: 你懂我啊
<luobo> jiero: 就是自己遇到过的，心里怀念的场景
<roylez> O0XX: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/549cdcd7gw1ep3ecg1tw5j21kw28ge81.jpg
<roylez> O0XX: 闲的蛋疼的人做的
<luobo> jiero: 描述一下，我也感受一下
<jiero> luobo: 现在好多好玩的。
<jiero> 放纵自己鳓
<happyaron> iMadper: 我不想买山地车
<happyaron> iMadper: 想买公路车
<iMadper> happyaron: 公路车贵....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你自取其辱
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我真是渣渣.
<luobo> jiero: 那都不是你需要的
<luobo> jiero: 肯定有自己特别喜欢的场景
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 新电脑还没装rubymine, 刚用emacs写了两行, 想死... 记不清方法名
<jiero> luobo: 灯黄下面好多黑漆漆的数码线和插座~
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 又在建设国家啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 你自取其乳
<jiero> luobo: 我需要的是一切都是我的~然后谁都可以用
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 我用rubymine给emacs写插件, 你说我是不是真爱!  cc  O0XX
<jiero> luobo: 只要做出好玩的东西不绕
<luobo> jiero: 不错
<happyaron> iMadper: 我要骑行，一次30km
<happyaron> iMadper: 去年那100块的破车，受不鸟了
<iMadper> happyaron: 30千米才到大兴吧....
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过我觉得我不应该继续说下去了....
<happyaron> iMadper: 怎么，可以私信给我
<O0XX> happyaron: 买个电驴
<luobo> jiero: 你懂心律吗？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我真难受, 想死... 总被土豪们鄙视...
<happyaron> O0XX: 我就是没事骑着玩
<luobo> jiero: 音律
<happyaron> O0XX: 不是长途骑行
<O0XX> happyaron: 那更应该买个电驴啊
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^^^
<happyaron> O0XX: 为啥
<O0XX> happyaron: 骑着玩, 电驴多爽
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 反正都是被鄙视 把钱全给我吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 也就几毛, 下次给你?
<O0XX> happyaron: 那些买山地公路赛的, 都是专业半专业的
<luobo> jiero: 烦闷或者激动时，你怎么宣泄自己的内心情感？
<happyaron> O0XX: 我可以买个屌丝公路车
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 装
<jiero> luobo: 扁你们
<iMadper> happyaron: http://www.smzdm.com/p/662745
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Goodbaby 好孩子 JB1652Q-K116D 16寸自行车 334.3元包邮（双重优惠）_苏宁易购优惠_什么值得买
<luobo> jiero: 我的比较原始，一个人去操场溜圈
<luobo> jiero: 现在就是出去走走
<luobo> jiero: 好吧，不过我感觉这样不靠谱
<jiero> luobo: 照着网络视频上舞蹈大赛学舞蹈
 * cherrot 低价出售电动独轮代步车
<luobo> jiero: 其实可以学点音律
<IsoaSFlus> 那个不是很贵吗
<jiero> luobo: 吹blues口琴，画画
<luobo> jiero: 我们村就有人拉二胡，就是那种半夜起来拉的
<IsoaSFlus> 学音律好啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 你要给自己买这个？好赞！
<jiero> luobo: 你可以搞个古筝
<happyaron> cherrot: 送给我吧
<luobo> jiero: 可能是一大早
<happyaron> cherrot: 反正也卖不出去
<iMadper> happyaron: 是啊. 也就买得起这个了
<IsoaSFlus> 先被和声学虐
<cherrot> happyaron, 每到这时候你就冒出来
<jiero> luobo: 琵琶琵琶
<iMadper> happyaron: www.cyclingexpress.com.cn/cn/productDia/3922/Azzurri-Forza-Elite-105-22-%E9%80%9F%E7%A2%B3%E7%BA%A4%E7%BB%B4%E4%B8%93%E4%B8%9A%E8%B7%91%E8%BD%A6.html   这个推荐给你
<IsoaSFlus> 之后还有复调有配器
<luobo> luobo: 我可以搞个笛子，或者萧
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:你都太高级了，只独奏的没那样
<luobo> jiero: 笛子或者箫
<luobo> 郁闷时可以抒发自己的情感
<jiero> luobo: 那些都太悠扬，太大，口琴小，我带在身边。
<jiero> luobo: 比手机小
<luobo> jiero: 嗯，口琴也不错，不过我个人感觉那铁块生硬
<jiero> luobo: 不过建议你买14孔的半音阶口琴。
<luobo> jiero: 嗯
<yunfan> luobo: 布鲁斯口琴好点 可以放口袋里  随时淘出来装逼
<yunfan> 不过我不会吹布鲁斯口琴  诶
<luobo> jiero: 人这辈子不懂点音律，确实是委屈自己了
<yunfan> 只会24口的那种
<jiero> yunfan: 简单的来说没区别
<iMadper> jiero: 人这辈子不懂点Ruby，确实是委屈自己了
<jiero> yunfan:入门区别
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> 人这辈子不懂点kernel，确实是委屈自己了  luobo
<yunfan> jiero: 习惯上差好多
<jiero> iMadper: 靠你丫，我这辈子单身不破处
<jiero> 哈哈
<happyaron> cherrot: 是呀是呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 买不起呀买不起
<iMadper> 人这辈子不懂点golang，确实是委屈自己了  luobo
 * yunfan 人这辈子不懂点BB 确实委屈自己
<iMadper> luobo: 不懂音律就不懂了, 委屈个毛.
<luobo> 不，其他的都可以没有，但是音律是大自然的声音
 * jiero 人这辈子没开过飞机，确实委屈自己了
<luobo> iMadper: 这就好比，陕北那些上山放羊的
<luobo> iMadper: 没事，他们就听戏，唱山歌
<iMadper> luobo: 然后天天吃羊肉?
<luobo> iMadper: 找一种寄托
<jiero> iMadper happyaron luobo yunfan 人这辈子没离婚，就委屈自己了
<happyaron> jiero: 额
<luobo> iMadper: 或者是抒发一下自己的感情
<happyaron> jiero: 我可不想离婚
 * iMadper 这个时候, 如果 BuMangHuo 跳出来说, 人这辈子不斩杀几千个人, 就委屈自己了?
<happyaron> jiero: 不过如果没办法，也不会强留哈
<iMadper> happyaron: http://www.wiggle.cn/wilier-montegrappa-sora-2015-1/
<luobo> iMadper: 他们不会学ruby，他们可能有的都不认识字
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Wiggle 中国 | Wilier Montegrappa Sora 2015 | 公路自行车—竞赛型
<jiero> happyaron:  你们有可能性 - 我注孤生啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 降一级
<luobo> iMadper: 但是他们懂些音律，可以表达自己
<iMadper> luobo: 会喊也叫懂音律啊
<luobo> iMadper: 不是瞎喊，有调的
<iMadper> luobo: 会打字, 会说话就可以表达自己了.
<happyaron> iMadper: 这个差不多
<iMadper> luobo: 唱出来的, 都是表达不清的
<luobo> iMadper: 有些是拿字表达不出来的
 * jiero 听音乐，不太听歌。
<jiero> 歌曲和音乐是完全不同的两种东西。
<yunfan> happyaron: 不破不立 不离婚怎么继续结婚
<luobo> iMadper: 文字后于语言，就是这个道理
<yunfan> jiero: 那你跟我尿性差不多
<yunfan> 我也是听曲子多
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。
<yunfan> 不过最近几年没冒出什么作曲的  诶
<jiero> yunfan: 数作曲的，还看欧洲人。。。
<yunfan> vangelis最近也不出新曲子了
<jiero> yunfan: 中国丫作曲的都拉倒，电视台各种伴奏都是歌，还有老外的歌。
<yunfan> jiero: 也有一些 我记得有个中国的纯音乐作曲家 弄了个什么月的
<yunfan> 在日本发行过 新曲
<yunfan> 不过我不喜欢那曲风
<yunfan> 我想学学作曲 自己写代码来创作
<jiero> yunfan: 我说的是常规媒体渠道里难以发现
<jiero> yunfan: 你可以试试，但不唱，照样难泡妹子哈
<iMadper> O0XX: openjdk和oracle jdk哪个执行效率高?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我用openjdk
<yunfan> jiero: 这不是为了泡妞
<yunfan> 是为了装逼
<O0XX> iMadper: 你要玩minecraft的话, 推荐 oracle jdk
<iMadper> O0XX: 跑jetbrains
<jiero> iMadper happyaron 我怎么觉得自行车越竞争越贵鳓㕯
<iMadper> jiero: 我不认识你打的字...
 * iMadper 感觉自己是个文盲
 * QiongMangHuo 是个文盲
 * kandu 是个文盲
 * happyaron 是个文盲
<jiero> iMadper QiongMangHuo kandu只是谐音丫，了呢
<jiero> 拼音输入法补全是这样好生奇怪
<jiero> O0XX iMadper 今发现手机上更新了类似 minecraft 的游戏，不过 ios 的我不知道
 * ^k^ 是个文盲
<yunfan> jiero: android上好多
<nyfair> terraria?
 * QiongMangHuo 还不发工钱!!!
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 应该啥时候发工钱的
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 月底啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 月底的什么时候，有啥规律么
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 最后一个工作日
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你装傻啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我是没有特别注意，就知道是最后一星期的某个石猴
<happyaron> 时候
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 说明你不在乎工钱!!!!!!
<luobo> 我得下班了
<luobo> 你们继续
<iMadper> happyaron: 说明你不在乎工钱!!!!!!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我又被深深地打击了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 想死
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: sigh...
<BuMangHuo> EricAIR: 在啊
 * O0XX 何必自取其乳呢...
 * O0XX 咱们换个话题...
<BuMangHuo> 刚才不是 ee @ 我了？
<O0XX> iMadper: 有什么话题 happyaron 不是壕呢?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ^^^
<happyaron> O0XX: 妹子
<iMadper> O0XX: 没. 他是全方面的.
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 膜拜全方位壕
<iMadper> O0XX: 你看, happyaron 说了, 除了妹子这方面之外, 他都是壕
<happyaron> nnd
<happyaron> iMadper: 我还在继续列
<happyaron> iMadper: 买东西
<happyaron> iMadper: 挣钱
<happyaron> iMadper: 吃东西
<iMadper> happyaron: 膜拜全体位壕
 * QiongMangHuo 看看人家的自信
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 他年前不是已经晋升妹子壕了么
<BuMangHuo> 你看人都开始用排除法了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 没有，拜见万人斩妹子壕 imtxc
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是呀, 早就是左拥右抱了
<happyaron> iMadper: 卧槽，你给我送来几个我才能啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我可以借他一张工行卡号
<BuMangHuo> 除了真壕，谁敢用排除法数啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 没用...又不是他名字
 * iMadper 卧槽, 刚从emacs的折磨下跳到rubymine, 好用到哭啊
<palomino|working> ...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马努力工作快要筋疲力竭叔儿，求泰坦，求4k
<BuMangHuo> 求送自行车儿
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 别人骑过的你也要?
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 独奏就没和声没复调没配器？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 估计那个闪电打算出的人直接从交行换成钱了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 能换吗?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 别人骑过的我拿来骑的多了去了
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<palomino|working> titan已经换成titanx了 happyaron
<iMadper> <BuMangHuo> O0XX: 别人骑过的我拿来骑的多了去了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 服
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 能啊，去年的好多人直接要了 1299 的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 今年行吗?
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马努力工作快要筋疲力竭叔儿，求泰坦叉，求4k
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 今年限量, 去年不限, 后来给不起了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 应该也行吧，交行又不赔钱
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂...
<BuMangHuo> 哎，刚才是不是暴露了啥
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<O0XX> iMadper: 你要折现?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我只有砍刀啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 留着回家卖切糕去吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 拿去找 QiongMangHuo 折现
<O0XX> iMadper: 不给钱就砍他
<O0XX> iMadper: 就可以折现了
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<BuMangHuo> 现在就怕买了自行车找不到骑回去的路
<BuMangHuo> 哪家能导航步行的地图准点儿
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: bidu还行
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 还没走丢过
<BuMangHuo> 下载看看
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 来朝阳吧 有公共自行车
<iMadper> O0XX: 我有20个左右, 每个200kb的sqlite文件, 合并成一个是不是检索起来比遍历这20个快?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我觉得是
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对哦，朝阳区的那个自行车不错
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那种车子一辆大约多少钱
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 母鸡
<BuMangHuo> 我觉得那种车通勤就很不错啊
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  独奏还要和声丫。
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 看来你不知道什么是和声，也不了解乐器
<IsoaSFlus> 如果随便玩玩的话，也就随便了
<jiero> IsoaSFlus:  单口琴还和声么。。。
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 不喜欢伴奏
<IsoaSFlus> ╮（╯＿╰）╭
<IsoaSFlus> 这东西看听音经历
<IsoaSFlus> 和写程序差不多
<IsoaSFlus> 写多了才懂/听多了才懂
<IsoaSFlus> 哎呀没电了
<IsoaSFlus> 下了
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: openswan熟不
<huntxu> iMadper: ^
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 完全不熟
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 沒明白這是個什麽東西 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 完全没听说过啊
<iMadper> huntxu: swan不是四万姐吗?
<iMadper> huntxu: openswan是扒四万姐的衣服?
<iMadper> huntxu: https://github.com/onlyswan
<^k^> ⇪ fw: onlyswan (OnlySwan) · GitHub
<huntxu> iMadper: 球大牛別鬧
<huntxu> iMadper: 你們總是喜歡欺負我這種菜鳥對不對
<iMadper> huntxu: 别... 我是真不会啊
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 开放的四万姐儿
<jiero> huntxu iMadper 好羡慕你们
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，系统突然不能mount iso了，啥状况啊这是……
<huntxu> Hoothin: iso壞了
<jusss> ietab firefox为啥说not available for your platform!!!
<jusss> 我可是intel x64
<jiero> jusss: IE11挺好的。
<jiero> jusss: 说错了，是IE12
 * jiero 逛smzdm ，看到成人用品，呀，这些有用的么。
 * HowIsItGoing 又是systemd闹的
<jusss> jiero: 我没有windows
<jiero> jusss: 那怎么用 ietab
<jiero> jusss: 装个windows 10 耍耍
<jiero> jusss: 我实验过微软好多东西了IE 7测试版是我用的最多的IE。
<jiero> jusss: 用了大概2个月
<jusss> jiero: ietab是firefox/chrome的一个扩展
<jiero> jusss: 是调用 ie的，没ie不能用
<jusss> 哦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 万事俱备 : 米罗先生看玻医生在彻底检查完了之后说道:"你的健康状况糟透了！你眼里有水,肾里有石头,动脉里有灰……""现在你只要说:我脑袋里有沙子,那么我明天就开始盖房子！ "
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu11.10为什么换源还是下不了软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469087 ubuntu11.10为什么换源还是下不了软件 zz: mmgunsm — 2015-03-26 18:19
<cherrot> 11.10 。。。
<cherrot> 史上最难用的几个版本之一
<lainme> 正文和标题一样，一点细节都没有的提问
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • modprobe -l命令无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469088 终端输入modprobe -l，结果是modprobe: invalid option --'l'，请问是怎么回事？ zz: ClumsyBear — 2015-03-26 19:02
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不开心啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 来跟我一起写代码
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 猴总 freeflying 认为我有的钱 是我实际资产的好多倍, nnnnd 一下子感觉穷得要死了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我做题做到了 正则实现 然后懒得写了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: sigh... 我负债很多...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 做题没意思, 跟我一起clone dash
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: baaash
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不是你说的dash啦
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: https://kapeli.com/
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: born again and again shell
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Dash for OS X - API Documentation Browser, Snippet Manager - Kapeli
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等我写完主体, 我就让他跟emacs整合, 然后你可以给我贡献个vim的插件
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不会写vim script
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: QiongMangHuo ............. QiongMangHuo ................
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不过是个好主意
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 放着我来
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 反正我肯定能设计个好接口出来
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然后各个editor怎么集成我就不管了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 最多我写个emacs的.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: dash在mac下面听说卖疯了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/27561743
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 作为一个程序员，你为什么不给 OS X 或 iOS 写程序？ - iOS 应用 - 知乎
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 题干说的就是dash... 但是dash是mac的, 我要clone一个. 赞?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 牛牛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 平身.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 快去看vim script. 我今晚就能写完.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 明天就能交付主体. vim的插件, 靠你了!
 * QiongMangHuo afk,锻炼去
<onlylove> 晚上锻炼，嗯，引人遐想
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<freeflying> iMadper: 来教我写代码
<iMadper> freeflying: 不会教, 我自己也写不好啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 每晚这个店，youtube/google hangout/plus就全歇菜
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂 , 我还好
<freeflying> iMadper: 你的DNS用得啥
<iMadper> freeflying: vps自带的
<freeflying> iMadper: 现在http://www.youtube.com 给我解析到一个不知道啥地得服务器
<iMadper> freeflying: 你写个host呗
<freeflying> iMadper: 我用的chinadns, 首选的服务器也是vps上的
<QiongMangHuo> youtube 流畅得很 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4P6PvE1lco
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你不怕侯总鄙视你？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: why?
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 哭穷
 * gfxmode__ 晕倒
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 哭你个蛋哦
<onlylove> 自己看21点30的log
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pemITaYUAAKIoNnXIZYAALrCwJiBVoAAoi4123.jpg 我要再去一次七楼和八楼
<jiero> 买LED灯泡啦。
<jiero> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=21820343983
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ FSL 佛山照明 led灯泡E27螺口LED灯室内光源超亮节能灯球泡灯lamp-tmall.com天猫
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ exception object expected
 * jiero 现在不断搜刮
<onlylove> jiero: 你要结婚了？
<jiero> onlylove: 我注定孤生丫
<onlylove> jiero: 那你买那个做啥
<jiero> onlylove: 我喜欢的都不喜欢我，不孤生怎么行。
<onlylove> jiero: 你把人吓跑的，怪谁
<jiero> onlylove:  装在能接纳灯泡的地方
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 用新的libass改了下代码……现在显示double free or corruption了……
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<jusss> onlylove: 朝阳区那边租房子都什么价位
<onlylove> jusss: 看房子位置
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 说明你dbl free了嘛
<IsoaSFlus> 可是没有吧
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 肯定有... 不然怎么会crash.
<IsoaSFlus> 这个不是有两种情况吗
<IsoaSFlus> 不会是后者吗
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 哦, 对.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 会有可能~
<IsoaSFlus> 能帮我看看吗😊
<^k^> IsoaSFlus say: 鑳藉府鎴戠湅鐪嬪悧馃槉 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。我？吓跑？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你先贴出来吧
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我正在改我的代码, 稍等一下应该可以帮你看
<jiero> onlylove: 我哪里有吓跑任何人
<IsoaSFlus> paste.ubuntu.com/10684032/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
 * jiero 默默的拍飞 onlylove
<jiero> jusss: 朝阳区南北纵深15km
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你用的纯c还是c++?
<IsoaSFlus> 这个是纯c了吧
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<onlylove> jusss: 使馆区和国贸那边贵的
<onlylove> jusss: 其他地方就那么回事
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你用的编译命令是啥?
<IsoaSFlus> gcc  -g -lass -lpng -I/usr/local/include/ass
<IsoaSFlus> 我这l和大写的i长得一模一样……
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 然后需要一个png文件? 还需要个啥文件?
<IsoaSFlus> ass字幕文件
<IsoaSFlus> 我贴个吧
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我重现起来比较麻烦, 你把图片/ass字幕都发我吧
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 昂.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 非法关机 导致无法关机 一直在debug 大侠帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469096 不知道我同学做了什么事情 现在ubunt 14.10 关机后 就显示如下错误 一直卡在那里了 zz: tomphp — 2015-03-26 22:50
<IsoaSFlus> 没有png图片吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 其实我的问题是, 为什么你都已经开始用各种开源的库了, 但是还不会自己调试程序... 你这学习的顺序有点儿混乱.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: png我有, ass发我一个把
<IsoaSFlus> paste.ubuntu.com/10684146/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<IsoaSFlus> 另存为.ass文件
<IsoaSFlus> 这个错误超过了我处理能力范围QAQ
<IsoaSFlus> 我之所以能这么做只是因为我除了编程外了解的还算多，大部分人开始学编程对整个这个圈还知之甚少吧
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<jusss> onlylove: 草留地址是多少
<onlylove> jusss: 我怎么知道，问 hamo去
<jusss> jiero: 草留地址多少「
<jiero> jusss: 草留是什么？
<jiero> jusss: 草地音乐会？
<jusss> jiero: 装，你装，你再装，小心遭雷劈
<hoxily> 你要草榴地址做什么？
<jiero> jusss: not paying attention on you
<jusss> 观摩学习理论知识
<onlylove> jusss: 他好像确实不知道cl是啥
<jusss> hoxily: 是多少
<onlylove> hoxily: 私信给 jusss
<onlylove> hoxily: 别教坏 jiero
<jusss> onlylove: 他绝对知道
<onlylove> jusss: 他和你说过？
<jusss> onlylove: 这就好比1+1=2 不用我说，别人也会告诉他的
<jiero> onlylove jusss那搜就知道了
<jiero> 。噢成人网站
<hoxily> jusss: http://cn.bing.com/search?q=%E7%99%BE%E6%92%B8%E7%A4%BE%E5%8C%BA&pc=MOZI&form=MOZSBR
<kk-bot> hoxily: ⇪ err: no title
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 还社区呀。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 草榴不是成人网站，是一个很大的社区，不过里面有成人内容，所以被传成成人网站而已
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.100lu.us/thread-79-1-1.html
<jiero> onlylove: 。。好吧。
<hoxily> jusss: http://cn.bing.com/search?q=%E8%8D%89%E6%A6%B4&pc=MOZI&form=MOZSBR
<kk-bot> hoxily: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:13
<kk-bot> jusss:点点点.  15:13
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 	frame->width = png_get_image_width( png_ptr, info_ptr );   你的79行
<jiero> onlylove: 走下去啦。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 当你执行这句话的石猴, 你的frame地址是0x0
<jiero> onlylove: 我要搬到毛坯房去了。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 	image_t* frame;   你只是声明了这个指针, 但是没初始化啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 明白了?
<hoxily> jusss: BING搜索给出的结果对不对？
<onlylove> jiero: 你住什么房子貌似无所谓
<jiero> onlylove: 现在我想不到什么未来
<jiero> onlylove: 想扁你。。。
<roylez> jiero: fail early; fail fast
<IsoaSFlus> 哦！
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<jiero> roylez:  good tip
<luobo> 哇，你们真闲
<luobo> 都这个点了
<onlylove> jiero: 谁怕谁，分分钟扁回去
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你去改改吧, 初始化之后就好了
<hoxily> jusss: 歡迎來到草榴社區, 這是幾個美國同事在美國建立的成人交流區, 您在本論壇可以言論自由, 但是不能觸及美國法律, 違者屏蔽IP處理
<jiero> onlylove: 快洗洗睡吧
<IsoaSFlus> 哦！
<IsoaSFlus> 真的 好了！
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 谢谢菊苣~
<hoxily> 目前草榴社區分有5大板塊 4) 技術討論區         有疑難雜症請來這
<luobo> 地址
<luobo> hoxily: 求地址
<jiero> hoxily: 美利坚人呢你？
<hoxily> jiero: 从一个自称草榴的网站上摘录的文字
<hoxily> 致中國大陸用戶  草榴社區上發布的資源于信息, 與中國大陸相關法律抵觸, 在您瀏覽本網站時, 請自覺遵守當地法律
<hoxily> luobo: http://cn.bing.com/search?q=%E8%8D%89%E6%A6%B4
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<luobo> ho
<luobo> hoxily: 给你颁发个好人奖
<luobo> hoxily: 好人一生平安
<hoxily> luobo: 你都不知道如何使用搜索引擎的吗？
<luobo> hoxily: 不
<luobo> hoxily: 是被封了一段时间，我就放弃了
<luobo> hoxily: 更何况，看多了也没好处
<luobo> hoxily: 同意吗？
<hoxily> 适量游戏益脑，沉迷游戏伤身
<onlylove> luobo: 那个网站还有别的，总是看porn的话是没好处
<luobo> hoxily: 对，就是这个道理
<luobo> onlylove: 你说对了
<luobo> 我房东限bt
<luobo> 我。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 离线啊
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 我没号
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 115 20多一年，没钱？
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 好吧，我是个猥琐的人，不会在这方面投入的
<onlylove> 还有很多办法
<onlylove> 最粗暴的，就是直接绕过去
<hoxily> 上百度云
<luobo> 百度云，得有共享的
<hoxily> 名叫 百度云管家 的程序
<luobo> 我发现跟着你们我发现很多好东西
<onlylove> hoxily: 百度云现在不行了
<onlylove> hoxily: 它知道你下载的和谐物，就提示不让下载
<hoxily> http://cl.clcl.be/htm_data/7/1503/1430465.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ [乱写一通]小雨夜小诗一首 草榴社
<hoxily> onlylove: 那就上微信吧
<hoxily> onlylove: 上次看到有人微信收藏了好多小视频。
<luobo> 你们这是在堕落
<hoxily> 是要加一个什么微信群来着。
<luobo> 有什么公众号吗？
<onlylove> hoxily: 房东的技术一般不会太好，或者设备不会太好，要绕过去还是不难的
<onlylove> luobo: 你也要堕落么
<hoxily> tumblr也行
<hoxily> 不知道现在能不能访问
<luobo> onlylove: 不，把地址发过来
<luobo> onlylove: 我鉴别完后，看有没有必要举报
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> jusss: 什么时候下线的。
<jusss> jiero: 刚刚
<jiero> onlylove: 正常女人都看不上我~ 相亲直接无用~
<luobo> jiero: 那就是适合去搞基
<jiero> luobo: 套用曾经被说的是，男人在意事业，心思不会放在这上面。
<onlylove> luobo: 说那么直接，真的好么
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<luobo> jiero: 我错了，我不该说出来
<luobo> onlylove: 看来你比我懂他
<jiero> luobo: 不知道啊。我记得以前说过是无性主义者 - cc onlylove
 * jiero 对女的还是很有兴趣的
 * jiero 但是没认识几个
<jusss> onlylove: 我正在把root的所有配置文件搞成jusss的，不当root敢死队了，
<onlylove> jusss: 终于吃亏了？
<jusss> onlylove: 发现一打开firefox,我的网络就中断，太可怕了
<onlylove> jusss: 直接cp一份，然后chown就好
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我就是这样做的
<onlylove> jusss: 我前几天弄hadoop还作死了一次，直接rm -f了
<onlylove> jusss: 然后一想，不对，我把该删的不该删的都删了
<jusss> onlylove: 你那个还没搞完呀
<jusss> onlylove: 我下周一去北京
<onlylove> jusss: 又不是我在拖，那边在评估
<onlylove> jusss: 说起来，你那开firefox网就断还真诡异
<onlylove> jusss: 这次是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 还是那个路由器脚本开发的复试，
<jusss> onlylove: 都半个多月了，前天给我打电话，让我去复试
<jusss> onlylove: XwinX那在招人，我打算去看看
<hoxily> 他说从前最头疼的，就是带大团游客到处乱走，必须不停点人头回去找，不然很容易散。但现在他弄了一个随身wifi，免费提供给团员连接。从此游客们都紧紧跟着他，亦步亦趋，生怕离远了没信号，再不必操心队伍走散了。
<luobo> jusss: 你去开发路由器脚本啊
<luobo> jusss: 很辛苦的
<luobo> jusss: luci知道吧
<jusss> luobo: 我现在也好没工作。。
<luobo> jusss: 他们用什么开发
<luobo> jusss: 什么脚本
<jusss> luobo: bash
<luobo> jusss: 好吧
<luobo> jusss: 我把一家路由器开发的工作的offer给拒了
<luobo> jusss: 创业公司，工资给的低，就算了，还要命似的加班
<jusss> onlylove: 那个firefox让我断网，感觉很奇葩。。。也不知道到底怎么回事，wpa_supplicant显示连接着，但是ping不通而且打不开网页
<luobo> 好吧，我不该吐槽的
<jusss> luobo: 我还真是碰到一个路由器开发的创业公司。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 所以建议你查下为啥
<jusss> luobo: 我给它要税前4k5 是不是少了
<onlylove> jusss: 如果它规规矩矩上税，你能拿到3K5
<luobo> jusss: 是少
<luobo> jusss: 你出来多长时间了
<onlylove> jusss: 这个价格是我在TI外包IT的价钱
<jusss> onlylove: 没法查呀，我总不能去翻firefox源码吧
<onlylove> jusss: 查OS
<onlylove> jusss: tracerout
<onlylove> jusss: traceroute mtr
<jusss> luobo: 去年刚毕业
<jusss> onlylove: 不会
<luobo> jusss: 在哪儿？
<jusss> luobo: 现在在家
<luobo> jusss: 你一直歇着啊
<luobo> jusss: 自己好好努力吧
<luobo> jusss: 有了能力，什么都好说
<onlylove> luobo: 来点干货，比方说怎么能被HR看上
<luobo> jusss: 你自己一定要自信
<onlylove> luobo: 能力什么的，现学都来得及
<luobo> onlylove: 说你做过什么东西
<luobo> onlylove: 我感觉这个是最重要的
<onlylove> luobo: 我让你和 jusss 说，我之前做 sa的，面试 sa还好多人不要呢
<luobo> onlylove:
<luobo> on
<luobo> onlylove: sa是啥？
<onlylove> luobo:  system admin
<luobo> onlylove: 好吧
<jusss> luobo: onlylove sa就是网管
<luobo> onlylove: 运维
<luobo> jusss: 一般开发转运维容易
<onlylove> jusss: 网管叫NM
<luobo> jusss: 运维转开发有点难
<onlylove> luobo: 求放过
<onlylove> luobo: 开发和运维是两条路
<luobo> jusss: 自己要自信
<luobo> onlylove: 不
<luobo> onlylove: 只是主要工作内容不一样
<onlylove> luobo: 我真的怕了所谓的开发了
<luobo> onlylove: 不过都是创造性的工作
<luobo> onlylove: 我个人感觉
<onlylove> luobo: 那些啥lamp一键安装什么的
<onlylove> luobo: 出了事坑死你没商量
<luobo> onlylove: 也是，自己得上心的
<gebjgd> 开发可以做运维
<onlylove> luobo: 做过再说，请不要个人感觉
<gebjgd> 运维转开发难
<luobo> onlylove: 嗯，我错了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 运维一样做开发
<gebjgd> onlylove, 和新手一样的过程
<onlylove> gebjgd: 开发做运维就不是新手了？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不是
<onlylove> gebjgd: 牛人做啥都牛，废物做啥都废
<luobo> jusss: 自信些，你不比别人差
<gebjgd> onlylove, 开发有些还要会运维
<luobo> jusss: 自己的路自己走
<luobo> jusss: 别人能做的，你也能，甚至做的更好，这背后就得自己去付出
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你看 jusss 这个会开发的，至少我承认我对程序的很多概念理解不如他 ，连 traceroute都不知道
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你之前做的工作有sa的内容，你觉得简单
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不知道traceroute很正常
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你问下他知道 vmstat不
<luobo> onlylove: 我只知道他是查路由的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还有sar
<luobo> onlylove: traceroute
<onlylove> luobo: 错
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我都不知道sar
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没有任何问题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 很正常
<onlylove> luobo: 那个是跟踪路由，查路由是 ip route
<luobo> onlylove: 好吧，我知道他会打印出来经过的路由
<luobo> onlylove: 我用过，还有lookup
<onlylove> luobo: nslookup
<luobo> onlylove: 是的
<luobo> onlylove: 你说对了
<luobo> onlylove: 我用的少，但是知道有这么个工具
<Knighteye> 我擦 找到中文的了 有在学python的没
<luobo> Knighteye: 不要这样
<Knighteye> 都睡觉了哦～
<luobo> Knighteye:大晚上
<luobo> Knighteye: 我也要睡了
<Knighteye> 俺也睡觉了，为什么没个灌水的频道
<luobo> Knighteye: 我的事也忙完了
<Knighteye> luobo：晚安
<gebjgd> Knighteye, 这里随便灌
<luobo> Knighteye: 晚安
<Knighteye> 睡觉了，不灌水了 实在太晚了，哈哈
<Knighteye> gebigd：好运
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-27
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^:
<^k^> IsoaSFlus,
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 你好
<^k^> IsoaSFlus,
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • Gentoo的末日来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469098 1.jpg 2.jpg 昨天倒腾圾的时候，翻到了张Gentoo 2012.12.21的末日版LiveDVD，都忘了现在这系统到底装了多久了。 zz: YeLee — 2015-03-27 8:38
<luobo> 早上好
<luobo> luobo，给大家请安了
<IsoaSFlus> luobo: 你好
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 你好
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于自动添加网络打印机的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469099 ubuntu不知道哪个版本开始，打印机中总是自动添加别的电脑上共享的打印机，这个让我非常苦恼，总是在打印机中看到很多。 请教各位有没有办法屏蔽这种自动添加的行为？？？ zz: wuhan18 — 2015-03
<^k^>  ─> -27 9:32
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于自动添加网络共享打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469100 ubuntu不知道哪个版本开始，打印机中总是自动添加别的电脑上共享的打印机，这个让我非常苦恼，总是在打印机中看到很多。 请教各位有没有办法屏蔽这种自动添加的行为？？？ zz: wuhan18 — 2015-03
<^k^>  ─> -27 9:35
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/60911/redflag-linux-alived
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 化蛹成蝶的蜕变，红旗 Linux 满血复活 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 瑞星，360……
<onlylove> 呵呵
<onlylove> 红旗就这出息了
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1045472.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【LGHBS-730】LG HBS-730 apt-x高保真+立体声+运动蓝牙耳机 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个怎么样
<IsoaSFlus> 要翻身了？
<IsoaSFlus> 如果生态链起来了的话确实不错
<IsoaSFlus> （想要qq
<iMadper> freeflying: 不了解啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 最近入了gd01
<IsoaSFlus> 配上个学期入的hd600效果不错
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 有钱....
<IsoaSFlus> 穷了
<luobo> hi
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  09:59
<luobo> 我想问一下咱么现在贴图，往哪儿贴
<luobo> http://imagebin.org这个在维护
<IsoaSFlus> topic
<luobo> 还有其他的去处吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 哦
<^k^> luobo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 那个不能用了
<IsoaSFlus> 现在qt有前途吗
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 做客户端需求没做移动端的打
<luobo> iMadper: 你有好的贴图的地方吗？
<luobo> iMadper: 大神
<iMadper> luobo: http://picpaste.com/
<cherrot> iMadper, 那件T恤质量不错
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 前途不明朗...
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: 也就是说嵌入式的qt比较火？
<iMadper> cherrot: 哪件?
<cherrot> iMadper, naive 那件
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦, 你买了啊? 赞
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 我是说qt比起ios android来 需求没这么大
<cherrot> iMadper, 你也入一个情侣款吧
<IsoaSFlus> 哦
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你自己可以分析出来
<iMadper> cherrot: ....
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 哪里需要用qt?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 有需求才有前景嘛~
<luobo> iMadper: 好的，谢谢
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ios/android都不用qt. windows肯定跑mfc/wpf啦. 剩下的linux下的桌面应用写cmdline的用的人更多, 图形化的用的人少. 何况gtk还跟qt抢市场.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 真正用qt的都是一些公司写的内部工具了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 会qt肯定能找个工作, 但是路子不如其他的那么宽就是了
<BuMangHuo> 早
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://map.baidu.com/#panoid=01002200001309051139285175Q&panotype=street&heading=15.971322167358245&pitch=-15.273889501272283&l=19&tn=B_NORMAL_MAP&sc=0&newmap=1&shareurl=1&pid=01002200001309051139285175Q&psp={}
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 百度地图
<BuMangHuo> 捷安特的这专卖店靠谱么
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 只是掌握一门技术，我以后大概往底层跑
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 技术那么多, 干嘛考虑qt....
<luobo> is
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 对啊
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, QT就一个库而已  深处是cpp 也不是qt啊
<luobo> cherrot: 你说的有理
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道诶
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 底层, 呵呵.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 跟你讲, 这个频道里搞底层的, 都是屌丝.
<luobo> iMadper: 对的，我还没到底层
<luobo> iMadper: 你呢
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 搞网站开发/云计算的/机器学习的, 都赚大钱了
<iMadper> luobo: 我? 我压根儿就不是搞计算机的. 我最多是个业余爱好者
<luobo> iMadper: 那你的职业是？
<luobo> iMadper: 方便吗？
<iMadper> luobo: 水产养殖.
<luobo> iMadper: 哇，养什么？美人鱼？
<cherrot> iMadper, 我的鱼两天死了两条
 * iMadper 卧槽, dash的数据库怎么还分dash和zdash....
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ... ... ...
<cherrot> iMadper, 你来解释一下
<iMadper> cherrot: 用自来水来的吧?
<cherrot> iMadper, dash 和 渣dash
<cherrot> iMadper, 可能是生水藻导致的？
<iMadper> cherrot: 有没有提前接水出来放几天再养鱼?
<iMadper> cherrot: 北京的自来水的氯气严重超标啊.
<cherrot> iMadper, 一直活得好好的 结果昨天有一条死在缸里了，昨天换了半缸水 今早一条跳出来自尽了
 * cherrot 我都怀疑是殉情了 你吗
<iMadper> cherrot: 你也去殉情吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 然后你们小三口去过幸福的天堂生活
<cherrot> iMadper, 没有  我放了块菌砖  后来就一直填水不换水了
<cherrot> iMadper, 靠 刚想起来 今早忘记丢掉了。。。晚上回去别臭掉。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 没臭掉还可以吃是吧?
<iMadper> cherrot: 臭了的鱼不能吃了就
<cherrot> iMadper, 有一条是帮邻居养的。。。计划今天还她的。。。。擦 就这么死了
<cherrot> iMadper, 给你做咸鱼饭
<iMadper> cherrot: 鱼都要代养?
<cherrot> iMadper, 全家出国
<iMadper> cherrot: 你是做代孕的?
<iMadper> cherrot: 不跟你说了, 我去造假去了
<cherrot> iMadper, 我是卖姑娘的啊
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ... ... ...
<iMadper> cherrot: fl和yyy?
<cherrot> iMadper, 这俩卖不出去 烂手里了
<cherrot> iMadper, 我得扩大货源了
<iMadper> cherrot: 解图转发给她俩
<iMadper> 截图
<cherrot> iMadper, 你妹。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 你咋还认识yyy
<iMadper> cherrot: 已发送
<iMadper> cherrot: 不认识啊, 但是可以让fl帮忙转发啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 把鱼寄你公司去
<iMadper> cherrot: 好啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 快寄
<cherrot> iMadper, 顺丰到付  大概明天到 么么哒
<iMadper> cherrot: 乖, 明天周末
<cherrot> iMadper, 擦咧  那你得周一签收了
<iMadper> cherrot: 乖, 我在休假
<cherrot> iMadper, 好坏哟
<iMadper> cherrot: 肯定是adam帮我签收
<iMadper> cherrot: 或者hamo帮我签收
<cherrot> iMadper, 休产假呢？
<iMadper> cherrot: ... 去年的年假
<cherrot> iMadper, 还是休例假
<iMadper> cherrot: 会写ruby吗?
<cherrot> iMadper, 会啊
<iMadper> cherrot: SQL呢?
<cherrot> iMadper, 会啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 来给我的项目贡献代码
<cherrot> iMadper, 今年准备用fluent + HDFS搞个日志系统
<cherrot> iMadper, 啥项目？
<iMadper> cherrot: fluent是啥?
<cherrot> iMadper, 日本小伙伴弄的一个日志系统
<iMadper> cherrot: dash的linux clone
<cherrot> iMadper, 好玩么？
<cherrot> iMadper, dash 是啥？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 看到了? ^^ 学毛底层, 要学就学 cherrot, 年纪轻轻已经是face++的高级工程师了, 年薪四十万
<iMadper> cherrot: https://kapeli.com/dash
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Dash for OS X - API Documentation Browser, Snippet Manager - Kapeli
<iMadper> cherrot: 貌似mac用户很喜欢这东西
<cherrot> iMadper, 四十万我还来IRC？
<iMadper> cherrot: freeflying 不是也在irc吗?
<cherrot> iMadper, 我还以为你说shell
<iMadper> cherrot: 写shell多无聊...
<cherrot> iMadper, 你看 freeflying 你不拜他他出来嘛
<iMadper> cherrot: 出来熬
<iMadper> cherrot: 经常出来啊
<cherrot> iMadper, documentation browser ?
<cherrot> iMadper, what is the point ?
<BuMangHuo> 哎，3月份咋这么长
<iMadper> cherrot: 我要写成方便跟editor整合的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还不发工资是吧?
<cherrot> iMadper, vim ?
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 都要, vim的插件已经分给 qiongmanghuo了
<BuMangHuo> 这个月工作日好多
<freeflying> iMadper: 40w, 扯鸡巴蛋，我有40w害来啥irc啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 代码段和文档查阅器？ 如果在linux下就是整合 readthedoc 和  github?
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~
<iMadper> cherrot: readthedoc是啥?
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: lol
<cherrot> iMadper, https://redisbook.readthedocs.org/en/latest/  就这玩意
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Redis 设计与实现（第一版） — Redis 设计与实现
<cherrot> iMadper, https://readthedocs.org/
<^k^> ⇪ fw: Home | Read the Docs
<iMadper> cherrot: 不一样.
<iMadper> cherrot: dash注重的是编程的时候对symbol/api的快速查询
<iMadper> cherrot: 是为了提高编程效率的, 不是让你去看guide的.
<iMadper> cherrot: 对了, 问你个问题.
<iMadper> cherrot: xxx.com/index.html#chiper2
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ www.xxx.com *FROM* xxx.com)
<cherrot> iMadper, 还是不太懂  你举个场景？
<iMadper> cherrot: #chiper2是啥语法
<iMadper> cherrot: 叫啥?
<iMadper> cherrot: 比如, 你在看一个qt代码, 里面有个函数叫做 urlPath.indexOf(), 你按快捷键C-d就弹出这个函数的api文档了.
<cherrot> iMadper, 大概叫段 section 吧  就是跳转到这篇HTML下一个 <a chiper2>的锚点
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦, 如果是个本地文件, 怎么跳转到这个锚点呢?
<cherrot> iMadper, 不过有些js也会利用这个 #xxx 做流程控制
<cherrot> iMadper, 解析成html？
<iMadper> cherrot: 纯粹的html文件.
<cherrot> iMadper, 就是纯粹的html啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 好吧...
<iMadper> cherrot: 我得想办法单独且出来这个锚点在的段...
<iMadper> 切
<cherrot> iMadper, http://www.w3school.com.cn/tags/tag_a.asp
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ HTML <a> 标签
<iMadper> w3c school竟然用的是asp...
<cherrot> <a class="headerlink" href="#flask" title="Permalink to this headline">¶</a>
<cherrot> http://www.pythondoc.com/flask/advanced_foreword.html#flask
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 给经验丰富的程序员的前言 — Flask 0.10.1 documentation
<cherrot> iMadper, 这是国内做得w3school
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂.
<BuMangHuo> http://bj.58.com/zixingche/21429982729868x.shtml?PGTID=14274244530070.6441524436961181&ClickID=12
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【图】新到手的捷安特，特殊原因转让 - 海淀公主坟自行车/电动车 - 北京58同城
<iMadper> cherrot: 有没有好的办法独立处这个锚点的html代码段?
<cherrot> iMadper, python 的话可以借助 pyQuery 之类的工具 “选择”出锚点处的dom结构 提取出来
<cherrot> iMadper, 我觉得更好的方式不应该是直接处理生成html之前的文档么 ？
<iMadper> cherrot: 好.
<cherrot> iMadper, ruby估计也有类似工具
<iMadper> cherrot: 拿不到原始数据.
<iMadper> cherrot: 是有工具.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 升级到15.04后无法联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469101 升级后网络连接打不开，提示failed to open ................. .无法上网，只好重装系统12.04，一夜回到解放前，以前的东西统统没有了，这个滋味啊？？！！ 难道是显卡驱动的问题？我的电脑以后不能升级了吗？？一个
<^k^>  ─> 悲剧啊？？！！ zz: wisner — 2015-03-27 11:00
<iMadper> cherrot: 我现在是用的正则来切
<cherrot> iMadper, 这个非常不靠谱  赶紧回到正路上来
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂.
<cherrot> iMadper, 用dom解析器才对  做爬虫必备
<iMadper> cherrot: 好.
<cherrot> iMadper, 但我觉得大部分工具文档都是有源文件格式的啊。。。生成html再反解析回去 感觉坑会很大
<iMadper> cherrot: 找不到原格式啊
<cherrot> iMadper, =。= 那只能god bless u 了
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩, 没关系, 还是有办法解决的.
<iMadper> cherrot: 那个, 锚点的英文是啥?
<cherrot> iMadper, anchor ?
<iMadper> cherrot: 赞.
<cherrot> iMadper, <a> 就是 anchor 的意思
<iMadper> cherrot: 乖
<cherrot> iMadper, 我是觉得这玩意意义不大啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我需要啊.
<cherrot> iMadper, 太大而全了  可能更多时候针对某个语言做个最贴合的插件最舒服
<cherrot> iMadper, 不一样的工具文档格式都不一样
<iMadper> cherrot: dash已经有固定的文档格式了, 上面也有我想要的语言/库的文档了~
<iMadper> cherrot: 换句话说, 其实就是写个前段, 后端都已经有了~
<cherrot> iMadper, vim下我记得有个所谓超级补全工具 YouCompleteMe  也就小菜鸟们吵得热闹  我还是喜欢用neocomplete 在配置特定语言的工具   感觉你做的是youCompleteMe一样的东西
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦  我知道了 你是用 dash 的数据
<cherrot> iMadper, 那就靠谱多了
<iMadper> cherrot: 对啊.
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 我的意思大概是搞硬件设计吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 所以我才说我就是写个前端嘛
<cherrot> iMadper, 数据在哪能看到 我瞅瞅
<cherrot> iMadper, 赞
<iMadper> cherrot: https://kapeli.com/dash  这里面有
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Dash for OS X - API Documentation Browser, Snippet Manager - Kapeli
<iMadper> cherrot: 我只是写个下载/解析dash数据库的工具, 然后在editor里面写好插件
<cherrot> iMadper, 连rust都有了。。
<cherrot> iMadper, Supports AppleDoc docsets
<cherrot> Supports Doxygen docsets
<cherrot> Supports CocoaDocs docsets
<cherrot> Supports Python / Sphinx docsets
<cherrot> Supports Ruby / Yard docsets
<cherrot> Supports Javadoc docsets
<^k^> cherrot:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> cherrot: ycm是因为好用的后端没有去支持ycm啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 她也是通过提供这些文档的解析器 解析成统一格式的
<luobo> 哇
<iMadper> cherrot: 是的.
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 频道里有人搞硬件设计吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 不知道...
<cherrot> iMadper, 可是它官网说有vim集成的支持啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 意思是只能在osx上？
<iMadper> cherrot: 只支持osx
<cherrot> iMadper, 明白了
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 个人愚见：软件的学习成本很低，高中生都能搞。硬件的要求就高些吧
<cherrot> iMadper, 所以现在需要的是
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus_, 你到底想干啥？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你找个高中生给我写个高频交易系统.
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus_, 整个频道都被你鄙视了
<IsoaSFlus_> iMadper: 我说学习成本
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 找个高中生给我学个数据挖掘.
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus_, 开发就是码代码？  练个字都能当小说读么
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 连高数都不会的, 还想搞软件?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 连线性代数都不会的, 还想弄好计算机图形学?
<cherrot> iMadper, 所以就是提供一个linux clone  让dash.vim 或者我们做一个dash-linux.vim 来用？
 * IsoaSFlus_ 我错了
<iMadper> cherrot: 对.
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus_, 矩阵是啥还没搞清楚就可以写个DNN？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 你只看到了最最简单的程序设计.
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus_, 最简单的程序设计还用的到架构实践呢
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 不说别的, 你写个拍照时的笑脸识别试试看.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 看看你高中的数学功底够不够用
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 写个语音通话时的噪音消除?
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus_, 你要这么说 设计CPU不就是烧电路板么  那咋还有amd和intel。。
 * IsoaSFlus_ 我错了
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus_, 这么想硬件设计也没啥技术含量
 * IsoaSFlus_ T_T小的不谙世事，童言无忌求原谅
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 如果你想学软件领域那些复杂的东西, 保证你需要数学系博士的水平.
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus_, 物理  数学
<cherrot> iMadper, 靠谱 i'm in    不过我们只做一个命令行不就行了 下载下数据来 给 dash-linux.vim 用
<iMadper> cherrot: 对啊
 * IsoaSFlus_ 频道里有学电子的前辈吗
<iMadper> cherrot: 两方面, 一个是写个管理dash数据库的东西, 可以自动下载和更新doc的数据
<iMadper> cherrot: 一个是提供可靠, 精准的cmdline
<cherrot> iMadper, 第二个到不需要，全都在vim里Pipeline到后端解决呗
<iMadper> cherrot: 所以才需要第二个嘛
<cherrot> iMadper,  就不需要考虑太多细节了  只提供有限功能的cmdline
<iMadper> cherrot: vim调用dash, 给出query keyword. cmdline返回结果给vim.
<iMadper> cherrot: 你的明白?
<cherrot> iMadper, 你体验过 dash.vim 么？ 是需要特定快捷键吗 不然岂不是会和代码提示插件冲突？
<cherrot> iMadper, 没错   vim 支持ruby么？
<iMadper> cherrot: 我tm就不用vim!
<cherrot> iMadper, 干脆Python吧
<cherrot> iMadper, 拜色大象
<iMadper> cherrot: 啥? 我都写完解析数据库了啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 效率这么高 。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂.
<cherrot> iMadper, 果然有需求效率就高了
<cherrot> iMadper, 那不就没我啥事儿了
<cherrot> iMadper, 我又不会vim-script
<iMadper> cherrot: 还有很多需要完善的.
<cherrot> iMadper, 我来试用 lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 等我中午push上去然后给你开权限.
<iMadper> cherrot: 毕竟我不会写代码, 第一次写, 写的很烂
<cherrot> iMadper, 我有时间研究一下dash.vim 是怎么通信的
<iMadper> cherrot: vim插件好写, adam搞定
<cherrot> iMadper, 我卖姑娘的啊  第一次写代码 好紧张
<cherrot> iMadper, 怎么才能显得我是经常写代码的样子？急 在线等
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~
<cherrot> 主席的project就这样荒废掉了 =。=
<iMadper> cherrot: 主席的是啥?
<cherrot> iMadper, elixir 的 web服务
<cherrot> iMadper, 你可以跟主席讨教html处理经验
<cherrot> iMadper, dash展示的是html 但我觉得他应该有自己的或者是兼容的文档格式吧
<cherrot> iMadper, 你能爬到的只有html？
<iMadper> cherrot: 只有html.
<cherrot> iMadper, 好吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 丫自己用的也是html
<iMadper> cherrot: 然后用webkit渲染出来
 * iMadper 简直就是傻逼....
<cherrot> iMadper, 说不定也是markdown类似格式下载下来后生成html然后渲染啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 那dash.vim 怎么做的？
<iMadper> cherrot: 不是.
<iMadper> cherrot: 我没用过啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我没有osx, 也没有vim
<cherrot> iMadper, 如果是这样 dash.vim 必然要包含html处理的工具了  那这部分工作就不用早轮子了
<cherrot> iMadper, 人家MIT开源的。。 瞅瞅就得了
<cherrot> iMadper, https://github.com/rizzatti/dash.vim/blob/master/plugin/dash.vim
<^k^> ⇪ ti: dash.vim/dash.vim at master · rizzatti/dash.vim · GitHub
<cherrot> iMadper, 没有任何html处理的代码   也就是说dash提供了纯文本的查询接口  那肯定有个内部文档格式
<iMadper> cherrot: 这个是跳转到图形界面的dash....
<cherrot> iMadper, 卧槽 这么low
<iMadper> cherrot: 你继续看这个vim插件吧.... 我才不要参考这么low的插件!
<cherrot> iMadper, 已经看完了。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 老子写的emacs插件好用度完爆这个几条街
<cherrot> iMadper, 我还奇怪呢  只见发送了命令 不见创建vim 窗口的命令。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 拜色大象
 * cherrot 中午有肯德基吃 哇咔咔
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 语文课用italc机房在线视频播放有点卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469102 教师机上是流畅的，广播到学生机一帧一帧的跳跃，下载下来用电影播放机可能要好些 2.0的italc也可能好些，有空试一试 zz: TeliuTe — 2015-03-27 11:54
<tryit> iMadper, 我之前的 blog 就在 readthedocs 上
<tryit> iMadper, 把 rst 格式的源文件 push 到 github ，然后 readthedocs 会自动生成 html
<tryit> iMadper, 那会好像还没有 github page
<iMadper> tryit: 昂, 但是跟我的需求不同...
<cherrot> http://music.163.com/#/song?id=27949289 停不下来了
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 网易云音乐 听见好时光
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这首歌怎么还没改编成中文出现在城乡结合部的发廊里面？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 快了快了  抖腿中
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 隔壁同事不揍你？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 一起抖呗
<luobo> 加州旅馆不错
<cherrot> luobo, 不适合抖腿
<BuMangHuo> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w5003-10295438039.5.oERffh&id=40338097092&rn=8b5e8f313f6a7fbbc2fdf9ee1867fb10&abbucket=16&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ undefined method `text' for nil:NilClass
<BuMangHuo> 这把锁看起来不错？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 靠谱不？
<luobo> cherrot: 抖腿不好
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 靠谱我就骑车上班了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你的车丢了？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 哦，我看错了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 没啊 但是不敢骑啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 球推荐车子
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 上班用
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我买的ATX777
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 上班用就去清华西门淘换一个吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我这个水平估计过去就是被黑的主儿
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 还是专卖店靠谱点儿吧
<BuMangHuo> ATX777 啥价位
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你在网上买的还是店里买的呐
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你买车了?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 明天去试驾
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 迪卡侬?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我住的旁边有家美利达专卖店，我今天先去瞅瞅
<BuMangHuo> 然后明天比一下迪卡侬看看哪个合适
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 自行车？ 前同事升级装备卖我的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 哦啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 她是专卖店买的
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 上班不至于丢吧？
<BuMangHuo> 现在还那么多人顺自行车么
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我没试过  你先试试看吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我厂有车库有保安
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 自行车库？
<BuMangHuo> 自行车棚专门有保安
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 妈蛋
<BuMangHuo> 恩
<BuMangHuo> 为了个几百的车子，他们不至于抢吧？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 写字楼底下也有自行车库  也有保安 但是免费的 而且承诺丢了不管
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我比较担心的是比如我在路边停下来进去饭馆吃个饭，然后出来没了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我们这边比较偏，没什么杂人，我看还是挺安全的
<BuMangHuo> 我高中同学买了辆车然后去隔壁店买了把锁出来之后车子没了。。。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我先跑跑步吧  车子周末再骑
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 现在连个打气筒都没有。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你住哪？
<iMadper> cherrot: 你啥车子?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 生命科学园，昌平线上
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我算了算，这个月只上班地铁费用就100了
<cherrot> iMadper, ATX777 美利达
<iMadper> cherrot: 上班骑车多远啊?
<BuMangHuo> ATX777 不是捷安特？
<BuMangHuo> 那买个 700 的车子的话，7个月也就出来了哇
<cherrot> iMadper, 我从龙泽到北航也就半小时 到中关村 走双清路 好像差不多
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 700能买啥？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 迪卡侬 300
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 俩轮子？
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦. 那你骑车也就十分钟...
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 原来的迪卡侬5.0
<cherrot> iMadper, 。。。没那么快。。 20km那
<BuMangHuo> 20km 上班骑车有点远吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 看错了... 我看成你走过去要半小时了...
<BuMangHuo> 我查了下，我两个地方的距离8 还是 9km 来着
<iMadper> cherrot: 20km啊... 半小时就到了啊? 真玩命
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不可能吧
<cherrot> iMadper, 不到20km   但我骑行北航确实就半小时
<BuMangHuo> 时速40？
<iMadper> cherrot: 40km/h?
<iMadper> cherrot: 30km/h都很nb了
<cherrot> iMadper, 那时候码表被窝调坏了 没看到速度
<BuMangHuo> 下坡 30 我都不敢哎
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: sigh...
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，买了车是不是还得要码表
<cherrot> iMadper, 14.4km
<cherrot> iMadper, 这是驾车距离  骑车距离更短
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂, 那半小时也不错了!
<iMadper> cherrot: 骑下来累不?
<cherrot> iMadper, web的地图不支持步行路线。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 还行 一般累  就跟逛了一小时街一个效果
<iMadper> cherrot: 我16公里, 打算买车玩玩.
<BuMangHuo> 你们收侯总的壕车吧
<cherrot> iMadper, 怕丢 好忧伤
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也是怕丢...
<BuMangHuo> 有这么夸张么？
<BuMangHuo> 自行车完全就是找贼的？
<cherrot> iMadper, 好吧 用google看了下 10.6km ...
<iMadper> cherrot: ...
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 10km 半小时就靠谱
<iMadper> cherrot: 这个数据终于正常了
<iMadper> cherrot: 20km/h也不算慢了
<cherrot> iMadper, 到融科也就11km 半小时完全没问题
<BuMangHuo> 人多，过马路多的地方骑更慢吧
<cherrot> iMadper, 我骑得确实还算快
<iMadper> cherrot: 是啊. 我16km不知道靠谱不...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你先借 cherrot  的试试？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 西三旗 清河 两个大路口  路上还经过一个清河菜市场 你说呢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 怎么借? 从他家骑到我家?
<BuMangHuo> 菜市场我宁愿绕着骑
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 卧槽, 天啦噜, 30km啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 只有 happyaron xiamanghuo 才能做得到.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 忽悠他送货上门哦
<cherrot> iMadper, 专门骑行的话一天大概能骑160km吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 我没这本事啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 西三旗那里的自行车专卖店靠谱么，看起来特别小
 * cherrot 曾经骑行到尿不出尿。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 而且一天160km, 一个月就睾丸癌了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我哪知道
<BuMangHuo> 哦，你是收的我忘了
 * iMadper 好像我又把实话说出来了. 
<BuMangHuo> 算了，我就买便宜的，奸商他还能给我换什么零件
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你那价位没啥好换的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 入门款都算不上
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: iMadper 你倆骑到中间位置接头
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 防贼呗
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你刚好试试 15km
<BuMangHuo> 如果骑不回家，你也就不用再上班试了。。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你收闪电 650b吧. 1500, 而且交行直接发货, 不怕有奸商给你换零件
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 周一打球不?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不去了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好多代码要写
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<cherrot> iMadper, 站着撸代码腰好舒服
<iMadper> cherrot: 拍照看看你的工作台
 * cherrot 不爽了还可以顶顶桌子。。
 * iMadper 又买了一把msergo4k
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.aHUN8c&id=43917193306&ns=1&_u=r11tpk4629d&abbucket=15#detail
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 2015款闪电PITCH 650B山地自行车Specialized Pitch 650B交通银行-淘宝网
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 估计这个就是交行玩家
<BuMangHuo> 库存4台，预计4月发货的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.nr1ByI&id=44366280749&ns=1&_u=rum7j6m2917&abbucket=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 闪电 山地自行车 Specialized Pitch 650B 交行周周刷礼品-淘宝网
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个, 直接就说了是交行直接发货给你. 他们改账单地址
<cherrot> iMadper, 和交通银行是什么关系 看着好屌
<iMadper> cherrot: 他们转手而已啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 贴图的网站？  pastebin貌似挂了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这车没有尺寸？
<iMadper> cherrot: http://picpaste.com/
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 淘宝一搜 650b 出来的都是卡壕
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<cherrot> iMadper, http://picpaste.com/pics/8adee46a35cd1d57f0f3dbd30a2c2d9d.1427434768.jpg
<BuMangHuo> 不知道最后一名花了多少钱达标的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你那个键盘怎么用
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 敲着用？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 11w把
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我的意思是，爬下去用？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 为什么要爬？
<BuMangHuo> 放的那个位置嘛
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 显示器跟眼睛平行的, 键盘那个位置合适.
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我站着啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 架子的link?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 好吧
<cherrot> iMadper, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13339773581&spm=a1z09.2.9.13.mXXmD1&_u=r2ati9l434f
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 站立式电脑桌站立上网办公桌站着用的电脑桌可升降站立桌子工作台-tmall.com天猫
<BuMangHuo> 架子不错的样子
<cherrot> iMadper, 不要买那个可调角度的 买便宜的  如果放双显 跟老板说换块大板子
<iMadper> cherrot: 好! 多谢!
<gfxmode_> :q
<iMadper> cherrot: 你这个真的挺不错的.
<cherrot> 不然不牢靠 容易诱发帕金森 lol
<iMadper> cherrot: yoooo, AI
<BuMangHuo> i
<cherrot> iMadper, 公司有个人入了  然后就带动了3个人入了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那个侧脸妹子不比书吸引眼球
<BuMangHuo> ？
<cherrot> iMadper, 我现在用它担手。。你不要打我。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 毛毛, 那也叫侧脸? 就个耳朵而已
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 也对啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 脖子倒是不错
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这货结实么，你这个组合放上去晃不
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你看, 没有锁骨
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 总比红色的强
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不晃  那个可调角度的会晃
<roylez> cherrot: 我买了个床上电脑桌在桌子上用，也挺好
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不过你要是喜欢摇桌子那我也没办法。。
<cherrot> roylez, 嗯 他家也有那种
<BuMangHuo> 在这种工位用这种会不会太扎眼
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 反正我不是第一个
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pDOIMpIiAACnjjtFPw4AALrBAGl0nsAAKem296.jpg 不要学姐,骑猪读大学的姐真的很彪悍
<cherrot> ^k^, 好得换成糗百的段子啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 糗百现在段子不多了吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不过倒可以约
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: vim里面, 能渲染html吗?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 粗体, 斜体之类的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 肯定能做到 现在有没有我不知道
<^k^> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  14:16
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好吧.
<gfxmode_> I've tried many Chinese-Input Methods in fbterm on Archlinux-arm, but failed in the end. Cannot type Chinese T_T
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下捕获H264压缩的UVC视频流的好工具v4l2-ctl，谁有这个软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469105 据我了解到的情况是：在linux下可以捕获H264压缩的UVC视频流的工具只有v4l2-ctl, 不知道哪位有这个工具，可以提供给我测试一下； 或者是否还有其他的方法可以捕获
<luobo> iMadper: 你好，我知道vim能识别markdown，会渲染显示
<iMadper> luobo: 那于我没用
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<microcai>  /kiki roylez
<microcai>  /kick roylez
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> /kick microcai
<iMadper> cherrot: 搞定了原始版本了...
<cherrot> iMadper, 好棒  贵社真好 上班和坐班一样
<iMadper> cherrot: 草!!! 我删除备份文件的时候连元文件一起删了!!!
<iMadper> cherrot: 刚tm写好的!!!
<iMadper> cherrot: 这tm!!!
<cherrot> iMadper, 版本库？
<cherrot> iMadper, 我写代码先建git库。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 原始版本啊, 还没commit呢
<cherrot> iMadper, 少侠节哀 。。
<iMadper> cherrot: nnnd. 强行让我重构啊
<cherrot> 奥森周边有自行车库么？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我的vim有自动备份哦
<cherrot> iMadper, 是啊  编辑器的备份文件呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: rubymine没有啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我删除~文件的时候按快了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给rubymine差评
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装时出现彩色条纹，求大神指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469106 虚拟机：VirtualBox-4.3.24-98716-Win.1425444683 ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64 zz: lizhiguoemail — 2015-03-27 14:35
<cherrot> iMadper, find -exec rm ?
<iMadper> cherrot: 不是, 我想删除 xxx~, 然后补全出来的是xxx, 我给删了
<iMadper> cherrot: 那个~是早期留下的文件, 空的
<IsoaSFlus_> 不能还原吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus_: 能... 好了...
<iMadper> cherrot: rubymine万岁!!! cc QiongMangHuo
<iMadper> cherrot: 连我昨晚到现在gem安装了啥都给我记录下来了... cc QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 乖
<onlylove> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/6fc2a11c8701a18bbaedf9ef9a2f07082838fe27.jpg
 * onlylove 求送poker2
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，来一发poker2吧
<kukey> iMadper, 刚才给差评呢啊
<iMadper> kukey: 继续贴着
<iMadper> kukey: 要搜索才能找到怎么恢复, 差评
<iMadper> https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/help/viewing-recent-changes.html   <---   赞
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ IntelliJ IDEA 14.1.0 Help :: Viewing Recent Changes
<palomino|working> poker2是啥啊... onlylove
<kukey> iMadper, ...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 一把破键盘
<palomino|working> :o
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我刚贴的那个图
 * iMadper 人生第一次写代码就这么坎坷...
<onlylove> iMadper: 擦，破键盘，你送我个好的？
<palomino|working> 哦...
<palomino|working> 跟我用的minila差不多大好像
<iMadper> onlylove: 这键盘真心不如我的薄膜键盘好用.
<tryit> iMadper, 一会面个妹子……
<onlylove> tryit: 拜高管
<iMadper> onlylove: 前两天美亚特价, 于是我又买了一把一样的, 等着现在这把坏了还可以用
<iMadper> tryit: 没图你说个xx
<iMadper> tryit: 咱俩认识这么久, 关系这么好, 我管你要个照片不过分吧?
<kukey> iMadper, 得一会。。说明妹子还没来呢，表着急
<iMadper> kukey: 昂.
<iMadper> tryit: 一会儿私信发我妹子照片蛤
<kukey> iMadper, 能分享一下不，哈哈
<luobo> 谁面妹子？
<iMadper> kukey: 不好看的话, 就给你看看
 * iMadper 人生大起大落简直太刺激了! 
<luobo> iMadper: 你面啊，我看过段子，说遇到漂亮的直接说什么时候来上班
<iMadper> luobo: 你这也叫段子?
<luobo> iMadper: 遇到对不起你的，直接让写红黑树
<iMadper> luobo: 不是我面, 我啥也不会怎么面... 是tryit面
<luobo> iMadper: 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://www.v2ex.com/t/179729#reply0
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 今年小米校招真大方！ - V2EX
<iMadper> luobo: 之前有个段子, 说一个初创公司, 招一个高级开发. 来了个巨漂亮的妹子, 但是水平实在是太差了... 没办法, 经过一直讨论, 决定先招个qa
<luobo> iMadper: 那个段子说不会，不要紧，我会教你
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 广告贴...
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 一会儿私信发我妹子照片蛤
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你怎么也无脑转发了
<luobo> iMadper: 是的，你说的这种真有可能存在
<iMadper> luobo: 我说的是真事啊
<palomino|working> ...
 * QiongMangHuo 等了24小时邮件没等到 不开心啊
<luobo> tryit: 你敢直接当妹子正面拍吗？
<iMadper> tryit: 擦! 一管你要照片你就不说话了!!!
<luobo> iMadper: 我信，毕竟干技术的太屌丝
<iMadper> tryit: 拉黑!
<iMadper> luobo: 毛, 你看 BuMangHuo .
<luobo> iMadper: 什么事都可能做出来
<iMadper> luobo: 之前千人斩吗?
<iMadper> luobo: 我不做技术, 但是还是很屌丝. BuMangHuo 做技术, 但是还是千人斩
<iMadper> luobo: 屌丝跟你做什么没关系.
<iMadper> luobo: 别把自己屌丝归咎于自己搞技术.
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: mutt怎么看html邮件，我看大你配置那写了text/html 还需要安装别的软件？
<luobo> iMadper: 那归咎于什么？
<luobo> iMadper: 生的屌丝？
<iMadper> luobo: 归咎于基因啊
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 其实不用了
<iMadper> luobo: 屌丝是与生俱来的啊
<iMadper> luobo: 一天屌丝, 终生屌丝啊
<luobo> iMadper: 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 但是我为了解决有些邮件的不标准编码 用了别的
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 看我的mailcap
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 还有就是怎么看别的目录？我现在一打开就是Inbox,我想看spam sent怎么看在mutt里
<iMadper> j sent RET
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: "i", 懒得手把手教简单问题
<luobo> iMadper: 我跟我初恋友尽时，我还送了她本英文精装版飘
<luobo> iMadper: 分析一下
<iMadper> luobo: 就烦你们装文艺.
<iMadper> luobo: 所以后来分手了
<luobo> iMadper: 是暗恋
<luobo> iMadper: 是不是巨屌丝
<onlylove> luobo: 送啥不好送那东西
<iMadper> luobo: 你这名字就屌丝.
<iMadper> luobo: 你看 onlylove的名字多帅气
<onlylove> luobo: 不知道那货叫 gone with wind么
<luobo> onlylove: 那送什么？
<onlylove> luobo: 反正你送的书名字不好
<luobo> onlylove: 随风而去是吗？
<onlylove> luobo: 对
<cherrot> luobo, 就烦你们装文艺
<cherrot> 不如打个分手炮
<onlylove> luobo: 如果我没记错，飘的英文名就是gone with wind
<luobo> iMadper: 我这名字就是屌丝，但是大家真的喜欢这东西
<luobo> cherrot: 你文艺吗？
<onlylove> luobo: 我喜欢白菜
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实, <嫖>这本书还是有深意的
<palomino|working> gone with the wind吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 差不多了
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯 也是哦
<cherrot> luobo, 不文艺
<iMadper> onlylove: 有那么一点点的用自甘堕落来要挟的感觉... cherrot
<luobo> onlylove: 飘还叫乱世家人
<onlylove> luobo: 人　　cherrot可是有 D7K的单反壕
<luobo> onlylove: 佳人
<onlylove> luobo: 你怎么能说人不文艺
<onlylove> luobo: 乱世佳人是拍电影的叫法好像
 * luobo 拜 cherrot 壕
<onlylove> luobo: 赶紧改nick叫 baicai
<luobo> onlylove: 这就换
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是我说你, cherrot早就升级自己的单反了, d7k是他之前入门的时候随手买了一个, 你现在提这件事, 不是在羞辱 cherrot 吗?
<baicai> on
<baicai> onlylove: 其实我是白菜频道的管理员
<baicai> onlylove: luobo在白菜频道
<palomino|working> ...
<baicai> 这时真事
<baicai> 这是
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: "i"是啥
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 按i !
<baicai> jusss: 兄弟，你在学vim?
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: key not bound
<jusss> baicai: mutt
<baicai> jusss: 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 按问号自己看键绑定
<iMadper> jusss: http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 看了，不知道那个是。。。
<baicai> onlylove: 我还是感觉luobo好
<onlylove_> baicai: 那你改回来吧
<luobo> onlylove_: 这个我感觉男女都喜欢
 * QiongMangHuo 邮件等得好辛苦
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 今天发工资??
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 下周二
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你发了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 伐开心...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没, 我就问问.
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: mailcap又是啥。。。
<jusss> 百度什么都搜捕到
 * tryit 妹子一般，技术一般、脸蛋一般、身材一般……
<onlylove> tryit: 你可以让她回去等通知
<happyaron> tryit: 拜见有妹子的高管
<onlylove> 有一个老外精通书法，哪怕是狂草，也能片刻解读。他傲慢地说：“只要是中国书法，就没有我不认识的！否则，我就自杀！”有很多人拿了狂草书法来找他，结果都没有难倒他。有一天，他感冒了，去了趟医院；结果回来后，他就自杀了
<palomino|working> ...
<tryit> onlylove, 恩，今天下午的都回去等通知了
<onlylove> 我记得我有事要问小DD来着，怎么又忘了……
<tryit> happyaron, 妹子又不能当饭吃，还不如干活麻利的小弟
<onlylove> tryit: 干活麻利有毛用
<tryit> onlylove, 省心
<onlylove> tryit: 不省心的
<onlylove> tryit: 你要想省心，就要照顾好人的衣食起居，万一他加班，他妹子生气了，或者有人高薪挖他或者……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，最近有添新设备没
<tryit> onlylove, 你这意思……我帮助小弟们照顾好弟媳妇儿吧。佩服佩服
<onlylove> palomino|working: 晒晒，让我等参观下
<onlylove> tryit: 不是让你照顾好他们媳妇，是让他们没后顾之忧
<onlylove> tryit: 人无远虑必有近忧
<tryit> onlylove, 有道理
<onlylove> tryit: 像我现在PM这样的
<tryit> onlylove, 拜一个
<onlylove> tryit: 我天天戳他脊梁骨
<tryit> onlylove, 可悲
<palomino|working> 最近只买了2块titanx onlylove
<IsoaSFlus> 壕
<luobo> gfxmode_: 你去白菜干什么？
<luobo> gfxmode_: 找萝卜？
<onlylove> 诶，我还是下线吧，这么掉也不是个办法
<onlylove> luobo: 萝卜是你媳妇？
<luobo> onlylove: 你好狠啊
<luobo> onlylove: 节操直接没了
<BuMangHuo> 啥
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么办，在japanese装逼，结果装不下去了
<IsoaSFlus> 日文苦手
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: momo
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马努力工作就要筋疲力尽叔儿，求泰坦叉求4K
<palomino|working> =_=
 * palomino|working 轻抚 happyaron
<luobo> juhovh: 你们喜欢萝卜的尺寸吗？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 其实不需要专门解析 html 邮件的吧，发的时候本来会发 text 和 html 两份儿的 cc jusss
<luobo> 发错了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不一定, 而且很多这种alternatives的text部分排版不忍直视
<luobo> 你们喜欢萝卜的尺寸吗？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 所以我都是html优先
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<onlylove__> IsoaSFlus: 找牛牛 nyfair
<onlylove__> IsoaSFlus: 或者 o0xx
<onlylove__> IsoaSFlus: 没事别随便出去装
<IsoaSFlus> w
<onlylove__> IsoaSFlus: 一不小心玩大了你就不是装了，你就 duang了
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 尾巴好长
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 靠……等过两天看看吧
<BuMangHuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/664019
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ SONY 索尼 A7 ILCE-7 全画幅 E卡口无反数码机身 6399元包邮_锐意网优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 听说过两天要搬家
<BuMangHuo> 我了个去，全副现在这个价格了？ cc iMadper cherrot
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 不知道新工位的交换机咋样
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 买 5Ds R 吧
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 我不买了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 最近有啥好事儿?
<luobo> 我刚才被踢了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 那就不是这个价位了
<luobo> 有点无辜
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: fcitx 变默认了算么？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 是不是伤心的想砸掉手里的机器
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove__: 结果对面那位也是中国人……
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 其它好玩的呢?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 还好
<happyaron> cherrot: 你不是用了泥坑超高端机器了么
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我也没打算把它卖掉
<iMadper> bu
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 心机一出 旧机器降价特别快
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 没啥好玩的，忙成狗
 * IsoaSFlus 我们的同志遍布五湖四海
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 哼
<cherrot> happyaron, 入门机啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 610 不错了吧
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 啊对了很快要desktop sprint
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 这算好事不
<BuMangHuo> 是你的门槛太高啊
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 不带我就不算
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 全副入门机啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 像素高啊
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 去哪玩?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 找安东尼批准啊
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 去哪玩?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 还不知道啊，行政大姐正给找地方呢
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那么说就没意思了，那按你这么说，5d3 r 连中画幅的们都进不去呢
<luobo> QiongMangHuo: 一点面子都不给我留
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: cherrot 现在是首壕，之前买的610自然他自己看不下去
 * luobo 有点伤心
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 看看泥坑有啥高端机，赶紧推荐
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我说的不对么。。
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: desktop范围是啥? UE里的desktop?
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 你看，人家都这么说了，就是没看上泥坑610
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 算高端机 但确实是全画幅中的入门机啊
<BuMangHuo> 额
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: desktop team sprint 行么
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 羡慕
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 够用就行了  镜头都买不起的人飘过
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 去南半球吧
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你有日本去，我没戏
<BuMangHuo> 哦
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 去不了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 啥啥啥?
<Wild-Farmer> 我在安装eric时遇到了问题，然后向eric的mailing list发了邮件，没有人回复我，现在我自己解决了，想发邮件告诉大家一声，但是我没法回复，请问大家我应该怎么操作？
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我们啥sprint都不可能在日本
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 去南半球吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 首壕，你只是看不上现在这些镜头而已
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 没戏的，别人不去
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 开拓一下大洲
<cherrot> happyaron, 壕求不要这么折煞我  我还在等你这个月的救济款呢
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 开拓不能
<happyaron> cherrot: 首壕，你这就是真的折煞我了
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 50 1.5/d 呗 lol
<BuMangHuo> 1.8d
<onlylove_> 真痛苦……诶
<onlylove_> 下线
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你的人生写照 : 你的人生写照:十岁会自己洗澡——猪自清；二十岁光彩照人——猪时茂；三十岁找到工作——猪立业；四十岁雇了佣人——猪得佣；五十岁会打篮球——猪投！
<BuMangHuo> 这个笑话的哏在哪里？
<palomino|working> 想了半天猪投是谁
 * iMadper 饿了....
<iMadper> palomino|working: 码头, 你好.
<palomino|working> ....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 弯仔, 你好.
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 学着点
<palomino|working> 受教了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 基神你好
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 神基你好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 基神你好
<palomino|working> .....
 * QiongMangHuo bukaixin
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 来写插件撒
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: happyaron 壕们又要去sprint啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 没我事儿
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 首行缩进的一个回避方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469109 大家都知道，LO的一直都是问题。那么，能否暂时回避掉这个问题了？一般来讲，缩进两个字符是为了提示提醒这是一个新的段落！有没有别的提示提醒的办法了？ 有！我的办法就
<QiongMangHuo> "女子拍照后仅给自己美颜 遭闺蜜掌掴" “有人打我，还把我自拍神器摔坏了。”泉州民警接警后赶到现场，发现女子小李正在哭泣，脸上五指印犹在。原来，小李买相机后，常把自拍照经处理上传微信，却不帮闺蜜小蔡处理。小蔡责怪小李自私，害自己找对象困难，于是反目成仇。
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤
<jiero> nyfair:  美丽的蜻蜓
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛怎么关心女屌丝的生活了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 刚看到而已
<jiero> nyfair: 我以为QiongMangHuo更关心女神
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 关心啥了？
<jusss> getmail offlineimap fetchmail 都不好用
<iMadper> cherrot: 我push上去了, 来给贡献代码???  cc QiongMangHuo 来给贡献vim 插件?
<jusss> getmail man里面没zhao到选项参数 不知道怎么在本地删除时同步服务器删除
<cherrot> iMadper, 邀请我吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 赞.
<jusss> offlineimap 因为服务器用了idle 报错 read too many 0
<cherrot> iMadper, 反正我是酱油党 =。=
<jusss> 不知道原因是啥
<iMadper> cherrot: done
<jusss> fetchmail 不知道怎么把邮件全下载下来而不删除 它的选项keep 和fetchall是冲突的
<iMadper> jusss: 用 offlineimap
<jusss> 各种烦恼呀，linux下这么多的软件就没一个想K-9 Mail那样好用
<jusss> iMadper: 报错，too many 0
<iMadper> jusss: 自己git安装的?
<iMadper> jusss: 这个bug还没修呢?
<jusss> iMadper: 而且找半天没找到offlineimap怎么用imap idle
<jusss> iMadper: 我用的arch的源里的软件
<jusss> iMadper: jaist的源 too many 0
<iMadper> jusss: 我知道这个bug.
<jusss> iMadper: 那你会修吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 当时我是修改我的gmail选项, 选择只导出从今天开始的邮件.
<IsoaSFlus>  
<jusss> iMadper: 要是thunderbird界面再漂亮点我就不这么纠结了，
<jusss> iMadper: 我现在在用gnus...
<iMadper> jusss: opera的邮件客户端挺好. 但是浏览网页的话, opera不够用.
<IsoaSFlus> gmail是不是彻底用不了了
<iMadper> jusss: mew, mew自己下载邮件, 不需要外置工具了.
<jiero> jusss:  thunderbird关键是不好用。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 天天用....
<IsoaSFlus> 你在墙外？
<jiero> iMadper: 耳机插入电脑嗡嗡作响是怎么情况？
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 他必须用，所以用其他办法用，
<IsoaSFlus> 我指通常情况
<IsoaSFlus> imap什么的好像都用不了了
<iMadper> jiero: 底噪大.
<jiero> iMadper: 不该啊，间歇性的。
<iMadper> jiero: 你耳鸣了吧?
<jusss> iMadper: gnus经常卡死emacs。。。唉
<jusss> iMadper: Rmail不支持imap
<jiero> iMadper:不是啊，可能是驱动差劲？
<iMadper> jiero: 是的, 驱动太差.
<jusss> mew 和 mu4e都还没用给过
<iMadper> jusss: 说了, mew.
<IsoaSFlus> pop3呢，好像也不行
<IsoaSFlus> 是被墙了吧
<iMadper> jusss: http://www.mew.org/en/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The official page of Mew
<jiero> iMadper: 可能是我的耳机确实有问题了
<iMadper> jiero: 一般不是耳机问题.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: where
<jiero> iMadper: 看来是了，我经常强力拖拽的后果么。。。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 私有项目, 把你拉进来?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 好呀 我先看看
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: done.
<jiero> iMadper: 好象是无线信号？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等写好了再公开, 现在太简陋
<iMadper> jiero: 不会吧?
<iMadper> jiero: 我不懂这个
<jiero> iMadper: 真是电流声 -我插在手机的音频孔上，手机断开充电就没声音了 - 插在笔记本上，也有声音。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: no money....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: money?
<jiero> iMadper: 公司里发信息22以上的去相亲 -。。。
<jiero> ->>-
<iMadper> jiero: 你还小, 不够22, 别去凑热闹了
<jiero> iMadper:  条件还是大专毕业呢，我还不够，我只是高中毕业
<jiero> iMadper: 工资2000，我都不够
 * jiero 因此完全无视那信息
<iMadper> ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你的名字
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: o ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不服?
<jiero> iMadper: 你的名字 im adder 别以为掉过个来我看不出来。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 服
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> ... ...
<jiero> iMadper 你和 imtxc 一伙的一个是我是毒蛇，一个是我有毒。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 正解
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我还没有写自动下载文档库的那部分, 现在你只能手动下载数据库. 我今天尽量写出来弄数据库的功能.
<iMadper> jiero: ... 毒蛇是什么鬼...
 * iMadper 先吃个橙子. 
<jiero> iMadper: adder
<iMadper> add 加法  adder 加法器?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: vim有ruby支持, 我试着拼凑拼凑吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你调用外部命令吧?
<QiongMangHuo> adder, 成天加一的人
<jiero> iMadper 蝰蛇
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 整个进vim太难了吧?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 调用外部命令, 然后渲染给出的页面, 简单很多啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我买了个剥橙器，现在就差橙子
<BuMangHuo> 求送
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 过来自取吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我想起来了，那种自动渣橙汁的机器有免费橙子提供哎
<BuMangHuo> 回去搬一框
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: how?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 就写着”六个橙子“ 的那种
<BuMangHuo> 商场里面放的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/1132242850/TB2vFPeaXXXXXbPXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!1132242850.jpg 挂一片儿子杯子上面是什么意思
<iMadper> ubuntulog: 不知
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 乃居然有 github 私有项目？
<BuMangHuo> 壕
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我是学生啊
<BuMangHuo> 哦，还是上次那个包包是吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 学生有免费的私有项目用.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7 64位下安装ubuntu 14.10时无法识别硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469110 我的电脑现在是win7 64位系统，一个500G机械硬盘，一个256G SSD硬盘。win7系统安装在SSD硬盘上，打算将ubuntu安装在机械硬盘的221G的分区上。 我通过wubi安装启动器并引导到安装界面，发现分区
<^k^>  ─> 选择的界面中没有识别到机械硬盘。 请帮忙看下怎么解决？ zz: cui
<IsoaSFlus> こんにちは
<jiero> 真黑啊。鼠标应该有三个自定义按键呐 - 一个 alt 一个 ctrl 一个 shift
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: BP机 : 一日,刺客别着心爱的aiwa随身听和朋友一起逛街,偶过一广场见一民工指着刺客腰中之物对另一民工说:哇,好大的BP机。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 我记得有人说有安卓版的libreoffice http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469113 我记得有人说有安卓版的libreoffice，找不到在哪里说的，也不记得是叫做什么名字，百度也百度不到。有知道的给说一下。 zz: 百草谷居士 — 2015-03-27 20:44
<danmo98> who
 * ^k^ 3.10.17-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jan 31 16:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic ruby 2.2.1p85 (2015-02-26 revision 49769) [i686-linux] 为眼睛近视者指引道路是很费力的，因为你不能对他说：“看见十哩外的教堂吗?朝这个方向走。——维特根斯坦 
<jackhoem> 有啥频道没。？
<iMadper> ...
<jackhoem> cleamoon__:
<svide> hello?
<jiero> iMadper: 我感觉好孤单
<happyaron> jiero: 做点事
<happyaron> jiero: 找个人陪
<jiero> happyaron: 做事也是
<jiero> happyaron: 找个人陪好难~
<happyaron> jiero: 可以找 iMadper 陪
<jiero> happyaron: 只产生其他情绪而已~
<kandu> jiero: 可以找 iMadper 陪
<svide> 第一次使用irc
<jiero> happyaron: 为啥我还记着别人说的 你不是习惯寂寞了，是习惯孤单了。
<kandu> svide: 快向 jiero 妹子问好
<happyaron> jiero: 这个没所谓
<svide> 你好。
<kandu> jiero: 你看，有人陪你聊天了哟
<onlylove> 	jiero: 可以找 iMadper 陪
<jiero> happyaron:  我读到大脑中部的部分是产生幻想和幻境的主要区域，是不是因为人脑信号的干扰，交流的时候通过中部发生了变化？
<onlylove> happyaron: 刚想说 jiero 找妹子陪不靠谱
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是你机智
<happyaron> jiero: 不清楚
<happyaron> onlylove: 哈哈
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> lainme: 陪我
 * jiero 召唤 lainme
<jiero> onlylove: 你说对了。妹子大多不靠谱
<jiero> onlylove: 少数靠谱的妹子都自己寻找幸福去了
<onlylove> jiero: 明明是你不靠谱，你到这栽赃妹子
<jiero> onlylove: 随你说的好，因为靠谱的标准不一样
<onlylove> jiero: 妹子上辈子得犯多大的错，这辈子被你粘上
<jiero> onlylove: 被我粘上的妹子，都差不多孤单过。
<jiero> onlylove: 不能说是怎么样
<onlylove> jiero: 谁没孤单过
<onlylove> jiero: 你别找些冠冕堂皇的借口
<onlylove> kandu: 那个 yandu和你啥关系啊
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道什么理由，我缠过的人也就2个。。。
<kandu> onlylove: .. 还有个叫 kanru ..
<jiero> onlylove: 妹子。。
<jiero> onlylove: 你说对了 -确实不是好事情，被我缠上，所以我还是不接触妹子的好。
<jiero> kandu:  kanru 你好
<jiero> kandu 我不知道你便装了
<jiero> 算了。
 * jiero 不在这里无脑取闹了。
<kandu> jiero: ubuntu-tw 的
<kandu> jiero: 因为经常被叫错，然后 kanru 改名叫 ruru 了
<jiero> kandu: 额还真有
<kandu> jiero: 我就改了个叫 dudu
<gfxmode> 明天有职称英语考试
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 明明是你不靠谱，你到这栽赃妹子
<gfxmode> tv-maxe现在不能看电视直播么？
<yloves> ll/cl
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 明明PATH里已经添加了路径，Ubuntu却提示说未找到命令~ORZ~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469118 背景是这样的： 新手使用ubuntu系统三天了，刚学会常用的命令行操作。 在windows系统下修改环境变量，将自定义路径添加到PATH变量里，就可以直接通过win+R输入脚本名，
<onlylove> 半UEFI半BIOS的主板真TM麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 我就吃过这个亏
<jusss> 我那半成品打华硕主板就是
<onlylove> jusss: 丫丫的我这个主板软激活win7必须强制，NND，update-grub找不到win7的启动菜单，没办法我又把mbr重写了
<jusss> onlylove: chainloader
<jusss> onlylove: os-prober
<onlylove> jusss: 当时不是没想到么
<onlylove> jusss: 而且你不知道这个强制安装的grub做了啥
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是正常load的话，我记得虚拟机能识别
<onlylove> jusss: 我得想法把slic表塞进那个uefi里面去，这么软搞太累
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赞
<gebjgd> onlylove, 买个正版win7吧 没多少钱
<onlylove> gebjgd: 问题是，微软不卖了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我倒想买
<jusss> onlylove: 简单点，grub2覆盖mbr 然后用chainloader进win7
<gebjgd> onlylove, 可怜的娃儿
<onlylove> jusss: 我再看看别的办法吧，实在不行用chew-wga之类的搞好了，反正能用
<yloves> onlylove: 想买为嘛之前不买。。。
<jusss> yloves: onlylove 你们俩啥关系？
<onlylove> yloves: 你知道win7停售几年了不
<yloves> jusss: 绝壁没有关系。。。
<yloves> onlylove: 不要告诉我你才开始用win7.。。
<onlylove> yloves: win7停止零售至少2年了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赞
<jusss> 我擦，这几天，我这访问github经常超时
<jusss> 这中国电信要干嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 垒墙
<onlylove> jusss: 今天看到一个改造过的poker2不错
<jusss> onlylove: 买不起。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 才2000，你等工作以后这就是毛毛雨
<jusss> onlylove: fcitx有毛病了，2个字的拼音打完1个就自动出字了
<jusss> onlylove: 而且第二个字的拼音大步出
<jusss> onlylove: 2个arch的都有这个毛病
<onlylove> jusss: 这种小破事，丢给 happyaron
<jusss> onlylove: 更新出的，以前没出现过这种情况
<jusss> onlylove: 算了，睡觉去了，晚安
<jusss> onlylove: 睡不着看了会twitter才发现github被攻击了
<onlylove> jusss: 然后呢
<onlylove> jusss: 不是停了么
<jusss> onlylove: 推上中文圈都在说这个事
<jusss> onlylove: 貌似是gfw把百度的流量给github了
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43495
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Github证实遭到DDoS攻击，HTTP劫持已停止
<jusss> onlylove: github招谁惹谁了…
<onlylove> jusss: 看看攻击的那俩站点
<jusss> onlylove: 我好像fo过第一个
<jusss> onlylove: 当时他们吵起来后我就unfo了，好长时间前
<onlylove> jusss: 简单点说 “境外反华势力”
<jusss> onlylove: http://card.weibo.com/article/h5/s#cid=23041813465efef0102vd4h&vid=&extparam=&from=&wm=0&ip=27.129.246.98
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 文章
<jusss> 有一天晚上，一个黑社会大哥牵着狗溜圈，一个杀手从草丛里窜出来，“啪！啪！”两枪把狗打死了，大哥大怒：“你杀我的狗干什么！”杀手冷哼一声：“有人花500万，让我取了你的狗命！”
<jusss> http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/27/8299555/github-china-ddos-censorship-great-firewall
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Last night, GitHub was hit with massive denial-of-service attack from China | The Verge
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 为啥嵌入式的工作基本上都是 SAP 啊……郁闷
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 谁说的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 买了车了, 四月才到, 这一个月先去健身房骑大阻力的健身单车去, 到时候骑车16公里应该无压力了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-28
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 14.10 安装jdk1.7配置默认jdk报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469119 VMware 11 虚拟机，安装ubuntu 14.10系统，oracle官网下的jdk1.7.tak.gz包，配置默认jdk，之后，java -version查询，报没有那个文件或目录 zz: 舆風倾诉 — 2015-03-28 2:06
<jiero> iMadper: 踏上屌丝路了~ ~
<iMadper> jiero: .
<jiero> iMadper: ...
<jiero> iMadper: 终于买车了 - 我还是用押金租公共自行车
<iMadper> jiero: 我家没有
<jiero> iMadper: 没有什么？
<iMadper> jiero: 公共自行车
<jiero> iMadper: 噢你周围没有。。。
<kandu> iMadper: 骑山路？
<iMadper> kandu: 公路
<iMadper> kandu: 骑车上下班
<kandu> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> kandu: 北京地铁太贵了, 做不起
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qfOID31BAAFg8k0Ek6MAALrFgMIf2YAAWEK096.jpg 很久就想出去吹吹风,幸福时光即将来临了
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐，头不疼
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
 * jiero 拜拜 iMadper 
 * cherrot 今天什么鬼天气
<cherrot> iMadper, 早啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 你咋是个库就private ... 秀优越感。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 公爵300 / 勇士600 / 迪卡侬rr500  买哪个?
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog: 或者1500价位推荐一个? 急, 在线等
<xeirrr> Hi,anyone use pulseaudio-alsa in ubuntu?
<iMadper> xeirrr: why you need survey that?
<xeirrr> iMadper: That's because I use it in other distros.
<gfxmode> iMadper: I'll choose Duke 300
<iMadper> gfxmode: 为啥? rr500难道不是性价比最高的?
<xeirrr> iMadper: and I minimal installed ubuntu, so alsa doesn't work out of box
<iMadper> xeirrr: Most ubuntu user using PA as it's the default option.
<iMadper> xeirrr: So I still don't know why you need survey that.
<xeirrr> iMadper: I get used to it
<xeirrr> weird
<xeirrr> This is my aplay -l
<xeirrr> lee@fluxuntu:~$ aplay -l
<xeirrr> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<xeirrr> card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<xeirrr>   Subdevices: 1/1
<xeirrr>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<xeirrr> card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: 92HD87B2/4 Analog [92HD87B2/4 Analog]
<xeirrr>   Subdevices: 0/1
<xeirrr>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<iMadper> xeirrr: stop!
<iMadper> ^k^: get up and do your job!
<iMadper> xeirrr: do not flood!
<xeirrr> do you see, this channel's pastebin doesn't even work?
<xeirrr> That's your fault
<xeirrr> like imagebin
<iMadper> xeirrr: http://paste.ubuntu.com  it doesn't work?????
<xeirrr> IMAGEBIN
<iMadper> xeirrr: I can visit it simply.
<xeirrr> FIX YOUR TOPIC PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iMadper> xeirrr: imagebin is broken. But it won't stop you paste lines on paste.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<cherrot> f
<iMadper> s/paste/pasting/
<iMadper> cherrot: 我是因为还没写完, 写完的才能发布...
<iMadper> cherrot: 现在在写emacs的插件.
<cherrot> iMadper, 我已经被吹傻了
<iMadper> cherrot: imtxc去买车了
<cherrot> iMadper, 怎么不入你说的那款。。性价比这么高
<iMadper> cherrot: 650b?
<cherrot> iMadper, 是啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 性价比也一般吧. 不贵而已.
<cherrot> iMadper, 我觉得键盘应该设计成前低后高才符合人体工程学啊  不然手腕好难受
<iMadper> cherrot: 瞎说, 前高后低才是人体工学
<iMadper> cherrot: 我是说, 空格靠近的边缘高, f1-f12靠近的边缘低, 这才是人体工学
<cherrot> iMadper, 可这样手必须往上抬着
<cherrot> iMadper, 没错  我也这个意思
<happyaron> 有没有八口千兆路由器
<iMadper> cherrot: 昂~ 我说完之后觉得可能我们对 前后的观点不同~ lol~
<cherrot> lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 我的键盘就这样啊~
<iMadper> cherrot: MSergo4k, 你去搜搜这个
<cherrot> iMadper, 看过
<cherrot> iMadper, 我现在把键盘垫高，然后手腕也垫高。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 他的支架是放在前面的, 跟其他的不一样.
<iMadper> cherrot: 很赞.
<cherrot> iMadper, 感谢你的书 :D
<iMadper> cherrot: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/_base_v1//products/natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000/mk_nek4000v2_otherviews01.jpg
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~
<cherrot> iMadper, 是啊 这才对
<jiero> iMadper: 什么书？
<iMadper> xeirrr: as you posted, there are two outputs on your pc. Both the two won't work?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 在家？
<xeirrr> iMadper: I manually define the order in /etc/asound.conf, now it works
<jiero> cherrot 你记得 maplebeats 的位置统计把家和办公室调换了么？结果他在“家”更多——充分暴露了他在外过夜的潜力
<jiero> maplebeats: 对把
<cherrot> jiero, 不记得。。
<iMadper> jiero: 一本足够厚, 用来垫键盘的书
<cherrot> jiero, 只记得你俩过夜来着
<cherrot> iMadper, 不 垫手~
<happyaron> 有木有8口千兆路由器推荐
<iMadper> cherrot: 硬...
<happyaron> 要能刷openwrt
<happyaron> 不能的话有型号也求推荐
<cherrot> iMadper, 上面再垫个冰箱除味包
<jiero> cherrot: 屁。。。这频道里我过夜只和你 happyaron wzssyqa_ 有过。
<cherrot> iMadper, 还吸汗  哈哈我真聪明
<jiero> cherrot: 缩写不好 - 太难看了 屁 字
<xeirrr> And I self configured fonts for sakura in $HONE/.config/sakura/sakura.conf. after I reopen sakura, nothing changed?
<iMadper> cherrot: 直接换成 msergo4k就好了啊.
<cherrot> iMadper, 我喜欢hhkb的布局和手感~
<cherrot> iMadper, 随身携带
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。垫键盘的书啊。
<iMadper> xeirrr: IIRC, sakura support changing fonts with right click.
<jiero> iMadper: 记得在深圳见过按照重量卖书的店。
 * iMadper Only used sakura for a while. Then delete it as it's too slow.
<jiero> cherrot:  我想要键盘，我想要键盘
 * cherrot hexChat & Xchat Azure
<iMadper> jiero: 呵呵, 我小时候到处都是.
<cherrot> jiero, 我有个keycool87
<jiero> cherrot: 你全是浓缩的精华。。
<jiero> cherrot: 玩游戏用么。。。
 * jiero 去楼下翻翻看，有没有25年前的机械键盘。
 * jiero 楼下有25年前的386计算机
<xeirrr> iMadper: Thanks.
<iMadper> xeirrr: np
<jiero> iMadper: 是么。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 你也不来给我贡献代码啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 代码里都是TODO, 快去改啊
<jiero> cherrot iMadper你们也是同事了？
<iMadper> jiero: 不不不, 我高攀不起
<iMadper> jiero: 我这屌丝水平, 能去face++?
<jiero> cherrot: 也朝着壕的方向前进了？跑 iMadper那里兼职？
<iMadper> jiero: 你这句话, 真是寒碜我
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 草, 怎么办, jiero 上面那句话真是太损我了.
<iMadper> jiero: face++, 比我公司不知道高到哪里去了.
<iMadper> jiero: cherrot在face++里面谈笑风生
<xeirrr> Any easy way to install gstreamer0.10 and its plugins? Gentoo has meta package "gst-plugins-meta" to do with it.  What ubuntu have?
<jiero> iMadper: 我看到了一个招聘信息。http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/ab2365b2jw1eqjmmv2k1ij20k823o0yw.jpg
<xeirrr> deos ubuntu have any?
<jiero> iMadper:  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/ab2365b2jw1eqjmmv2k1ij20k823o0yw.jpg
<iMadper> xeirrr: try wildcard?
<xeirrr> wildcard? let me fire up apt-cache search wildcard to see what it is
<iMadper> xeirrr: wildcard means ... "*"
<xeirrr> okay........
<iMadper> xeirrr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62595/how-to-use-wildcards-with-aptitude
<Sevk> ⇪ fw: command line - How to use wildcards with aptitude? - Ask Ubuntu
<iMadper> xeirrr: plz make sure your shell won't parse wildcard before apt.
<jiero> cherrot 你终于升级了。
<jiero> 想知道如何锻炼打字速度
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=Ng-Ri6tJk0rhNZbno1k87fBTwRxLMOs6bk91qBct4rvOy2bR__4J9QclHjV2SND39Mvbo7LXz3M-FNrjqCDMJoSGhl6HRs3J0K9h4kzQRB7&wd=%E9%87%91%E5%B1%B1%E6%89%93%E5%AD%97%E9%80%9A&issp=1&f=8&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&inputT=28
<jiero> iMadper: 好可怕。我还是输入英文好玩么？
 * jiero 拜拜 iMadper
<xeirrr> iMadper: Ok. If I use wildcard, let's say some gstreamer0.10 and 1.0 developemnt and dbg files will be need, These are, in a matter of fact, not needed
<iMadper> xeirrr: ... you'r right... I have no idea then
<xeirrr> Ok, I do it one by one
<iMadper> xeirrr: write a two lines script will save your life.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • SSH登入树莓派后进行更新，系统休眠了这么恢复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469120 正在进行系统更新，出去吃饭了～～回家看到是要我选择Y/N的界面 但是电脑休眠了。。。重新开始后怎么继续前面的进度？ 谢谢各位关注 zz: jsjcjsjc — 2015-03-28 13:51
<xeirrr> iMadper; That's what I am doing now ^^
<xeirrr> a bash script
<xeirrr> is ^k^ a bot? He sends message by random?
<iMadper> xeirrr: yes. it yelp randomly.
<xeirrr> iMadper|elisp: done,
<xeirrr> Next I need to set Jack audio in ubuntu, hope it works out of box
<iMadper|elisp> xeirrr: Why jack audio?
<majormeng1989> 没人冒泡
<xeirrr> iMadper|elisp: the machine needs it
<iMadper|elisp> O_o
<xeirrr> Thank goodness, it did
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 买车改天一起出来玩啊
<xeirrr> My last question: What I am using now is ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS. If 16.04 comes out, I just edit /etc/apt/source.list, then aptitiude update && aptitude dist-upgrade. Does it break?
<xeirrr> sources.list*
<iMadper|elisp> xeirrr: who knows.
<iMadper|elisp> xeirrr: no one will know what will happen in 2016...
<xeirrr> How you guys upgrade ubuntu? from one version to another
<iMadper|elisp> xeirrr: re-install.
<iMadper|elisp> xeirrr: based on my experience, dist-upgrade is not as magic as we expected.
<iMadper|elisp> s/magic/magical/
<xeirrr> I maybe try it if 16.04 comes out
<iMadper|elisp> GL
<xeirrr> Thanks, will break it in 2016 ^^
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 怎么让弹出的窗口置顶？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469121 怀念xfce的appfinder，在unity里面装了一个，设置快捷键为Win+m,请问怎么让弹出的appfinder每次都是在最上面呢？谢谢～ zz: kexul — 2015-03-28 14:23
<xeirrr> Is unity search faster than before?
<IsoaSFlus> u mean dash？
<IsoaSFlus> 好吧……人走了……
<iMadper|elisp> 太多软件叫dash了... 太多软件叫unity了....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助：ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS 和ubuntu 14.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469123 ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS 长期支持，是支持什么， ubuntu 14.10 怎么不弄长期支持，ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS 和ubuntu 14.10，哪个好一些，我是新手，才接触linux,求指点 zz: 舆風倾诉 — 2015-03-28 14:47
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|elisp: unity不还是个游戏引擎吗
<iMadper|elisp> IsoaSFlus: 还有很多...
<IsoaSFlus> eg？
<iMadper|elisp> IsoaSFlus: window manager
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 还没买呢
<IsoaSFlus> 还有wm叫unity？
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 快去买啊.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|elisp:
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 我已经下单了.
<jiero> iMadper|elisp happyaron并行骑行？
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 上次你给我那个链接无货啊
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 我又不懂买哪个
<jiero> happyaron: 看来你要学的很多 - 修车的技术
<gfxmode> IsoaSFlus: Ubuntu desktop edtion comes with *unity*
<happyaron> jiero: 是啊是啊
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 你这可以买个10千克以下的全碳.
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 整车10kg不到.
<IsoaSFlus> gfxmode: 这个我知道啊，我问其他的……
<IsoaSFlus> ub那个算wm？我以为算de的……
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.133.mxH67w&id=44160392862&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail   整车8kg, 你都能单手举起来上楼了
<^k^> iMadper|elisp: ⇪ 特价！维西尼VICNIE钛合金公路整车UT大套酷尓碳刀-淘宝网
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 买不起
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 也对, 你买太好了, 我就没办法跟你一起出行了... 太自卑...
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 人没你帅, 车也没你的好...
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 太折煞我了
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 降一档是啥样的，继续求推荐
<gebjgd> iMadper|elisp, 壕 友乎？
<iMadper|elisp> gebjgd: 友.
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 自然是这款了... http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/322601  全碳, 整车9.5kg.
<^k^> iMadper|elisp: ⇪ Verite Team 1.0 105 22 速碳纤维公路车 5999元+600元直邮中国_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<happyaron> gf/wn
<kandu> iMadper|elisp: 壕。你的钱包太重了，我叫上几个小弟一起来抬吧
<iMadper|elisp> kandu: 你怎么知道我钱包里都是石头?
<gebjgd> iMadper|elisp, 这车是业余爱好者
<iMadper|elisp> gebjgd: 我连业余爱好者都算不上啊
<gebjgd> iMadper|elisp, 上班要骑tracking bike
<gfxmode_> 6000块的已经很贵了
<iMadper|elisp> gebjgd: 不懂...
<kandu> iMadper|elisp: 壕，你居然还玩石头！我都不敢抬了，砸坏了就得卖身了
<gebjgd> iMadper|elisp, 你这个都是赛车
<iMadper|elisp> kandu: ... ... ...
<iMadper|elisp> gebjgd: aron要公路车啊
<gebjgd> happyaron, 壕 友乎？
<gebjgd> 都要公路车了
<gfxmode_> 车买轻点好 坐火车随着方便带
<gebjgd> gfxmode_, 火车上车都挤瘪了
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 你身高?
<gfxmode_> 折叠车到时候再买一辆。上班骑折叠车，长途旅行骑山地车
<gfxmode_> 周末骑公路车
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 178
<happyaron> gebjgd: 壕，友
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • vbox-4.3.26官方版，安装ubuntu 14.10x86版，使用很卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469124 虚拟机硬盘60G，内存2G，安装ubuntu 14.10x86，装软件很卡，装软件是还会报软件安装失败，系统多出错误什么，提交错误，一提交就报不是官方软件什么的，要删除什么的 zz: 舆風倾
<^k^>  ─> 诉 — 2015-03-28 15:16
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: http://www.cyclingexpress.com.cn/cn/productDia/1953185/Verite-Team-1.0-105-22-%E9%80%9F%E7%A2%B3%E7%BA%A4%E7%BB%B4%E8%B7%91%E8%BD%A6.html#.VRZUKVmOphE   这个的M号.
<^k^> iMadper|elisp: ⇪ Verite Team 1.0 105 22 速碳纤维跑车 - 单车快递ProShop
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 172适合s的, 178m没问题.
<gebjgd> gfxmode_, 上班骑 tracking bike
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 这是一堆啊，不是一个单品的页面
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 啊????
<happyaron> o 打开了
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: s无货
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 你178啊... 还要s?
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 你又不是imtxc的身高
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 哦那178需要m号？
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 对啊, 172适合s
<happyaron> ok我看看
<kandu> iMadper|elisp: 180 身高也是适合 s 号么?
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 这个价位, 全碳, 5800套件...
<iMadper|elisp> kandu: 啊? 180难道不是m?
<iMadper|elisp> kandu: 你肯定是m, 而且是抖m
<kandu> iMadper|elisp: ..
 * iMadper|elisp 完了, 又真相了
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 貌似是smzdm上推荐的？
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 是啊.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助，关于vbox安装增强包，设置共享文件夹问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469127 vbox安装增强包之后，设置vbox共享文件夹，重启之后，要mount -t vboxsf xxx /mnt/shart 才能看到共享文件夹，每次都这样，不能自动挂载吗？虚拟机未开启之前，设置共享文件夹，是自
<^k^>  ─> 动挂载的，主机win7，虚拟机ubuntu14.10x86，64，vbox装不了，没有64选项，vm可以装64版u …
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 我给你发zdm链接了嘛~
<happyaron> 嗯嗯
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 这种要发到店里安装对吗
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 还有需要买锁码？
<happyaron> 吗
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 对, 发到店铺里.
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 你保证人不离车就行...
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 我要上班, 自然得买锁
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 多少钱，求链接
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 先看看
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 我车还没寄到, 锁还没买啊.
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 打算买这个锁  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w5003-10295438039.5.oERffh&id=40338097092&rn=8b5e8f313f6a7fbbc2fdf9ee1867fb10&abbucket=16&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> iMadper|elisp: ⇪ ROCKBROS自行车锁链条折叠锁汉堡锁山地车配件死飞车电动车防盗锁-tmall.com天猫
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 不是一起下单买？
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 完全不懂
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧。。。你们好厉害
<jiero> happyaron: 我立刻想到了破坏这车锁的办法
<happyaron> jiero: gj
<jiero> happyaron: 破坏的方式总是比创造容易多了。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 这广告胡说八到
<gebjgd> happyaron, 从来没见过这种锁
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
 * jiero 调侃 gebjgd 你肯定也没见过这种图钉  http://detail.1688.com/offer/43741940000.html?spm=0.0.0.0.Imn4cn
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 虚拟机安装ubuntu交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469128 有没有同样用虚拟机安装ubuntu的朋友，加群一起交流啊：121291678 zz: 舆風倾诉 — 2015-03-28 15:48
<gebjgd> jiero, 打不开网页
<jiero> gebjgd: http://www.red-dot.sg/en/online-exhibition/concept/?code=827&y=2013&c=12&a=0
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Efficient Drawing Pin - 2013 | concept | Red Dot Design Award for Design Concepts
<gebjgd> jiero, 赞
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 网页显示不齐全，怎办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469130 一个朋友要用到这个网站的资料， http://078tk.com/cs.htm 网页的左边，最新上传的下面，是有很多文字的，但是我的火狐，跟小米手机的浏览器，就是显示不出来，而三星的手机就能显示。 到底是什么原
<^k^>  ─> 因？flash已经安装了。 zz: 谢宝良 — 2015-03-28 16:15
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 没, 我的车别地买的. 廉价货
<happyaron> im	你的到底是哪个？
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 不说, 说出来丢人.
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 我的车比imtxc的车还便宜800块...
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 求看是什么
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 你们办公室买的那个神路由器是哪个
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 木钱来看, asus的路由最好.
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: netgear那个是啥
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: wndr 4300
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 默认openwrt魔改版本
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 可刷机对吧
<happyaron>  求链接
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 官方有标准的openwrt
<happyaron> 卧槽这么猛
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 不过现在wndr4700貌似很虎
<happyaron> 要便宜点的
<happyaron> 可以不要5GHz
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: http://www.amazon.cn/NETGEAR-%E7%BE%8E%E5%9B%BD%E7%BD%91%E4%BB%B6WNDR4300-450M-300M%E5%8F%8C%E9%A2%91%E5%8D%83%E5%85%86%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%99%A8/dp/B00BTWIO7E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427531287&sr=8-1&keywords=wndr4300    我们都是299买的.
<^k^> iMadper|elisp: ⇪ NETGEAR 美国网件WNDR4300 450M+300M双频千兆无线路由器-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊中国 pp: ￥ 563.00
<cherrot> iMadper|elisp, elispä¾ 
<iMadper|elisp> cherrot: 乖.
<iMadper|elisp> cherrot: 还不帮我写?
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 买 asus RT-N56U吧.
<cherrot> iMadper|elisp, 加班呢 亲
<iMadper|elisp> cherrot: .. ... ....
<cherrot> iMadper|elisp, 你们这些外企壕
<iMadper|elisp> cherrot: face++不是外企啊?
<cherrot> iMadper|elisp, 不是啊
<iMadper|elisp> cherrot: 哦. 你们这些土财主
<cherrot> iMadper|elisp, 不然咋可能还出中文版
<iMadper|elisp> cherrot: 你们产品是啥啊?
<cherrot> iMadper|elisp, http://www.faceplusplus.com.cn
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Face++ 最好的免费人脸识别云服务
<iMadper|elisp> cherrot: 人脸识别啊
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.41.ULkVGD&id=41766090082&ns=1&abbucket=1&sku=
<^k^> iMadper|elisp: ⇪ 华硕RT-N66U 双频900M无线路由 原装配件 堪比RT-AC66U可直接拍-淘宝网
<cherrot> iMadper|elisp, 嗯
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: openwrt支持完美, 信号强到爆表
<gfxmode> Don't buy tp-link router, i bought a WR841N weeks ago, only to find out the router can't run OpenWrt firmware
<iMadper|elisp> gfxmode: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr841nd   seems support openwrt.
<^k^> ⇪ ti: TP-Link TL-WR841ND [OpenWrt Wiki]
<iMadper|elisp> gfxmode: so you bought v8.x (chinese version)?
<gfxmode> iMadper|elisp: V11 or Higher, only 1M RAM or so....
<iMadper|elisp> ... pu...
<gfxmode> xia ban, zou ren
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *L""gb*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: WZR-1750DHP(D)  不错诶
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: My Net N900 带8个千兆口.
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, 我都把你当成40岁大爷了
<jiero> cherrot, 还略微记得多年前我认为gnome应该的样子，看gnome 3.16越来越近了。。。
<cherrot> jiero, :D
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 刚下单了华为的8口交换机……
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 啊？什么意思
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 我才刚18
<IsoaSFlus> w
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: my nat 这种货，wan<->lan 吞吐可能不行
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 只能交换，不能NAT等等
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 千兆一般要硬件NAT才可以啊
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 这倒是... 不过8口只能买专业的了, 民用很少啦
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: 买的华为非网管的
<happyaron> Quidway....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于虚拟机安装64位系统求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469131 我主机win7 64 位，AMD 翼龙II X4 955CPU 4核 64位的，vmware 可以安装 64位系统，vbox没有64位选项，硬件加速也是灰色，不知道怎么弄，网上说，进bios设置cpu虚拟化，我电脑明显是64位cpu，支持虚拟化的，
<^k^>  ─> 还要怎么弄？ zz: 舆風倾诉 — 2015-03-28 17:26
<happyaron> iMadper|elisp: asus那个好贵
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 默认即可互传文件、聊天 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469133 Bonjour 默认系统下。无论是lubuntu kbuntu ubuntu edubuntu……无需安装iptux（飞鸽传输软件），直接就能互相通讯（限本地） 无论是打开pindgin，还是kde通讯器，还是其它，添加账号时，总能选到 Bonjour 选好它，直接O
<^k^>  ─> K。 拷贝文件再也不用u盘了。只要有网络，高速互传。方法有多种： 1 加入同一个wif …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:47
<IsoaSFlus> test
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  17:51
<iMadper|elisp> happyaron: 是啊...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • swap 使用太多，怎么降下来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469134 v14.04 系统开始运行时挺快的，swap在30％左右，但使用几天之后（晚上不关机），swap 过了70％，就会经常读盘，干什么都慢。 怎么能在不重启的情况下将 swap 降下来？ zz: saintthor — 2015-03-28 18:48
<bizzard77> 问一个问题
<bizzard77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<bizzard77> 执行sudo sixpair以后
<bizzard77> 提示：No controller found on USB busses.
<bizzard77> 这个是什么原因，有人知道吗？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Sixaxis - Community Help Wiki
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 紧急求助，显卡驱动331导致黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469135 昨晚手欠，启用了专用驱动331，当时没问题，今早起来开机黑屏，TTY1也进不了，这个怎么搞啊 手上有14.04的安装U盘，但是不知道怎么该可以开机不启动这个专有驱动 实在没招了 求各位帮忙！ zz: 躺
<^k^>  ─> 在桌子上 — 2015-03-28 19:35
<bizzard77> 有人用ubuntu连接过PS3的无线游戏杆吗？
 * ^k^ 3.10.17-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jan 31 16:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic ruby 2.2.1p85 (2015-02-26 revision 49769) [i686-linux] 
<perr> 咩
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谦虚 : 托马斯·杰斐逊（1743一1826年）是美国第3任总统。1785年他曾担任驻法大使。一天,他去法国外长的公寓拜访。"您代替了富兰克林先生?"外长问。"是接替他,没有人能够代替得了他"杰斐逊回答说。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 15.04没啥新特性，无非就是升级一些软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469136 看了15.04的新特性一览表之后，决定继续留守14.10. 15.04那些所谓的新特性在我看来，无非就是升级一些软件和LInux内核，没有革命性的变化。 看ubuntu的发展规律，15.10也没必要升级啦，还是乖乖的
<^k^>  ─> 等待16.04的到来。。。 一句话来评论15.04：该修补的地方没修补，没长进。。。。 z …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33718.html 老了 : 有个人去带著朋友去探望他的外婆。当他和外婆说话时,他的朋友开始吃著咖啡桌上放的花生,把花生都吃完了。 当他们离开时,他的朋友对外婆说:谢谢您的花生。外婆回应说:喔！嗯！唉！自从我牙齿掉光后,我就只能吸掉它们
<^k^>  ─> 外层的巧克力而已。老了,咳………
<IsoaSFlus> 各位怎么看匈牙利命名法？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu更新求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469161 vmware 11虚拟机，安装 Ubuntu 14.10X86，通过终端更新源列表，或者用软件更亲器来更新之后，安装 vmwareitools，报错未知任务，虚拟机菜单里面变成了重新安装，找不到共享文件夹，卸载 vmwareitools 也报错 未知任务，
<^k^>  ─> 求帮助 zz: 舆風倾诉 — 2015-03-29 4:03
<kandu> IsoaSFlus: 适合在写汇编语言的时候用。或者在用尚未提供静态分析工具的动态语言写东西时候临时用用
<WhatsGoingOn1> ～
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • opera安装 flash http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469164 现在从opera网站下载下来的opera是不是和以前不一样了？flash也下载不下来。现在怎么安装flash?? zz: wisner — 2015-03-29 9:14
 * ^k^ 3.10.17-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jan 31 16:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic ruby 2.2.1p85 (2015-02-26 revision 49769) [i686-linux] 
<IsoaSFlus> 为毛我这qt不能设置中文字体
<IsoaSFlus> 设置了无效
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2r5aIKGrBAAH4-p5igJMAALrKADi0RwAAfkS762.jpg 裸男打车
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助:启动器中"搜索您的电脑和在线资源"打开后,显示不出任何应用程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469168 启动器中"搜索您的电脑和在线资源"打开后,显示不出任何应用程序 求重置的方法 zz: xing_yufei — 2015-03-29 10:08
<jiero> iMadper|elisp: 有没有带优质麦克风的便携耳机 - 要求麦克风比较好，价格比较低就行了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • audacious 按键盘无法控制下一曲/上一曲？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469169 为什么我用audacious，在键盘无法控制下一曲上一曲？ 而之前用Rhythembox就可以。 是不是我哪里没设置好，还是大家都是这样的？ zz: 5skyboy — 2015-03-29 11:15
<mjkr> GPON 的光猫支持1500而非传统的1492的对PPPOE的MTU吗？
<vipzrx> 请教一个问题，有两个分卷的rar文件（xxx.1.rar xxx.2.rar）,从网上下载的，在linux下用7z怎么解压缩
<vipzrx> man手册看不明白
 * ^k^ 3.10.17-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jan 31 16:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic ruby 2.2.1p85 (2015-02-26 revision 49769) [i686-linux] 
<mjkr> vipzrx: 下载unrarsrc，编译，运行
<vipzrx> mjkr: 刚才试了7z -e直接可以解压的
<vipzrx> 虽然是分卷的，只要指定第一个就可以了
<IsoaSFlus> 才4月，就这么热了
<gfxmode_> vipzrx: 一般用7z x [file]命令就可以了
<perr> 咩
<IsoaSFlus_> 咩
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • gcc 安装完了以后，提示gcc:command not found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469171 我安装的是ubuntu 14.10 由于需要编译个源码，所以下载了gcc-4.9的deb包进行安装，所有依赖包也都安装了 但是使用gcc的命令，必须使用gcc-4.9，用gcc 提示没有安装 然后我编译源码的时候提示
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 电信宽带ADSL，与ARP欺骗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469172 1.电信宽带是ADSL，不是以太网？ 2.电信宽带ADSL用户，不会受到ARP欺骗攻击？ zz: GAtgp — 2015-03-29 17:31
 * ^k^ 3.18.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Mar 29 16:15:47 CST 2015 ruby 2.3.0dev (2015-03-29 trunk 50111) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • NET方式联网，一下主机就断网，咋回事呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469173 以前没有出现过这种情况啊，最近刚刚升级了vmware和ubuntu，然后ubuntu一联网，主机就断了，咋回事呢 ubuntu14.04， Vmware11.0.0-2305329, zz: miles010 — 2015-03-29 18:05
<Plain_Text_4> “然后ubuntu一联网，主机就断了”
<Plain_Text_4> 不明白什么意思？
<dchxcrow> dsf
<dchxcrow> 我居然还在线
<dchxcrow> kk
<dchxcrow> time
<onlylove> lainme: 你看看那个各种提问捣蛋问题的货是不是又来了
<onlylove> lainme: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=469172
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 电信宽带ADSL，与ARP欺骗？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: GAtgp
<dchxcrow> time
<dchxcrow> kk
<dchxcrow> date
<dchxcrow> 机器人不报时间了么？
 * jiero_ now understand nothing.
<lainme> onlylove: 估计是吧。先不管，等确认是了再归档
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qmCIFqsKAAMJy9LCmY8AALrGADTu5gAAwnj522.jpg 萌宠猫咪大搜罗
<jiero_> lainme:  .好久不见你活动了
<lainme> jiero_: 其实我都在
<jiero_> lainme: 对呀。只是没看到活动 -
<dchxcrow> 聊天的不多了呢
 * IronWard 汪汪～
<dchxcrow> 喵
<Plain_Text> 怎样聊天？
<IronWard> linuxba比这里热闹。。。不过那边很多 bot
<jiero_> Plain_Text: 说话
<jusss> onlylove: ping
<onlylove> jusss: pong?
<roylez> yunfan_: github的ddos还没完？
<jusss> onlylove: 我来北京了
<jusss> roylez: 昨晚还没完
<roylez> jusss: fuck
<onlylove> jusss: 噢，住哪里，网络方便不？
<roylez> jusss: 我现在还连的很慢
<jusss> onlylove: 没网，想买个手机
<jusss> roylez: 我前晚花了10分钟才连上
<Plain_Text> 为什么要攻击 GitHub ?
<onlylove> Plain_Text: 还不是greatfire那群人搞得
<Plain_Text> 攻击的动机是什么？那又不是政治类型的网站。
<roylez> onlylove: 没有greatfire还有其他的，迟早的
<onlylove> Plain_Text: 那群货在上面做了nyt的镜像
<onlylove> roylez: 是啊，迟早的
<onlylove> roylez: 这简直是举国之力来帮github做压力测试
<jusss> 真的是迟早的
<onlylove> jusss: 有些事真的没办法，反正哪天如果被墙了，只能自己想办法
<gfxmode> 若GitHub被墙，会像下一个Google Code么？
<jusss> onlylove: 今天挤地铁发现个很漂亮的学生妹，张的很中性，很喜欢
<gfxmode> 李宇春适合你
<onlylove> gfxmode: 不会，因为还有国外人在用
<jusss> 李宇春不符合我对美的审观
<onlylove> gfxmode: 而且很多项目都托管在上面，没事应该不会关掉
<onlylove> gfxmode: google code完全是因为和github比没有竞争力
<onlylove> gfxmode: 不过以后国内托管就要开始竞争了
<onlylove> jusss: 以后你会遇到更多的
<huzhill> Github不是已经部分被墙了么？ gist就无法直接访问
<jusss> onlylove: 我想买联通手机又怕被拉联通黑名单，擦
<huzhill> jusss, 拉联通黑名单是 什么意思？
<jusss> onlylove: 从小店买了个签约卡，每月136的套餐，说返100
<jusss> onlylove: 后来打客服说没这回事
<jusss> huzhill: 就是以后不能用联通卡了
<huzhill> jusss, 我倒是从来没用过联通卡 都是移动的
<jusss> huzhill: 移动的没法用shadowsocks而且tdd的在火车上没信号
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer如何记住上次播放位置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469175 smplayer如何记住上次播放位置？每次打开都要从头开始播放。 zz: yuccae — 2015-03-29 21:22
<yunfan_> roylez: 跟我关系不大 我有其他家repo
 * ^k^ 3.18.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Mar 29 16:15:47 CST 2015 ruby 2.3.0dev (2015-03-29 trunk 50111) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> kk换gentoo了？
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 玩玩gentoo, 练练手，以后玩玩lfs
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 为何要以后，现在就直接上啊……
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: gentoo还没玩透呢
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 不过gcc工具链搞起来比较头大
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 根据meaculpa的说法，gentoo学不到东西，你需要直接来lfs
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 其实lfs就是浪费时间
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 其他还好
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 联通你不用了就去营业厅销号，如果你怕黑名单什么的
<jusss> onlylove: 销户不了
<roylez> yunfan_: 把github的key换成ecdsa-521了
<jusss> onlylove: 只能到2016.01.31销
<onlylove> jusss: 怎么可能不让销，你不是合约的吧
<jusss> onlylove: 是合约
<onlylove> jusss: no zuo no die
<jusss> on
<jusss> onlylove: 地下小贩是每月返100打人工说每月返30，擦
<jusss> onlylove: 被骗了
<jusss> onlylove: 明天找小贩去
<jusss> onlylove: 这个联通追缴欠费能关系到银行吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 身份证办的
<onlylove> jusss: 好像不吧？反正倒是有记录
<jusss> 那随便了
<onlylove> jusss: 以后不好说
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • VPN是什么东东？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469176 1.VPN是什么？有防火墙就可以了，为什么还用到它？ 2.ubuntu12.04 LTS 怎样安装VPN？ zz: GAtgp — 2015-03-29 21:46
<yunfan_> roylez: 他只是搞攻击
<roylez> yunfan_: 我知道，不过确实提醒我要升级下ssh的安全级别了
<roylez> yunfan_: Buh? Encryption is de-facto illegal in China. To the extent SSL is used, you can be sure that the government already has a copy of the master key. I've worked on Chinese deployed train systems, and we were banned from encrypting train control signals (signing was allowed, though), just in case someone might try to sneak in a political message in an ATO control telegram...
<roylez> yunfan_: hackernews上看到的评论，卧槽
<jusss> roylez: 升级成多少位的了
<roylez> jusss: 521
<jusss> roylez: 2048呀
<roylez> jusss: ecdsa-521
<jusss> roylez: 不懂，貌似好高级的样子，
<jusss> roylez: 我一直是rsa 2048
<roylez> jusss: 以前我好像想用RSA 2024，结果github不支持。现在不清楚。不过github支持ecdsa，bitbucket不支持
<roylez> jusss: 2048
<jusss> roylez: 我还是密码的，没用密钥
<jusss> roylez: 联通欠费真的回找你要吗？
<roylez> jusss: 没有过这种
<roylez> jusss: 我只有在上网看见联通给我加广告，工信部去投诉了两次后没有了
<roylez> jusss: According to the ECRYPT II recommendations on key length, a 256-bit elliptic curve key provides as much protection as a 3,248-bit asymmetric key.
<roylez> jusss: https://blog.cloudflare.com/ecdsa-the-digital-signature-algorithm-of-a-better-internet/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ ECDSA: The digital signature algorithm of a better internet
<yunfan_> roylez: 我的ssh 貌似也key不对头
<yunfan_> 广州市科技创新委员会新出的政策说「对天使投资失败项目，由市财政按损失额的一定比例给予补偿，单个项目不超过 200 万元」
<happyaron> roylez: 我去年做过的项目已经不是这样了
<happyaron> onlylove: 额 我今天刚把联通不知为啥找我要的欠费结清了
<happyaron> onlylove: 怕给我上征信，这么无节操的公司
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得联通和移动都有的
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以我买的手机卡，一般不实名
<happyaron> onlylove: 移动结清了就结清了，我联通是销号以后半年找我，说还千他们130块，但只需要交110
<happyaron> 钱
<happyaron> 欠
<happyaron> onlylove: 这种就过于无节操了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这啥奇葩
<happyaron> 到营业厅销号的，竟然还找我要钱
<happyaron> 这次要了协议书
<happyaron> onlylove: 固网也马上就拆联通，手机彻底搞清关系，短时间内不使用联通业务了
<happyaron> 资费电信更好，靠谱程度移动更好
<kandu> happyaron: 嗯，各种坑爹。开个国际长途还得预存1000 移动就没这麻烦
<happyaron> kandu: 移动要预存500啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 联通固网在北方还是有优势的
<happyaron> kandu: 余额要500
<happyaron> onlylove: 在我老家就是渣渣
<kandu> happyaron: 嗯，就是这个意思，余额。好歹少500了..
<onlylove> happyaron: 渣渣就换掉
<happyaron> onlylove: 到北京联通有些地址，时延60ms到130ms，晚间抖动严重。
<happyaron> onlylove: 直线距离不过1000km
<kandu> happyaron: 不过联通有这好处。前段时间去山里住了段时间，联通是一点信号都没。很是清静
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，该不是因为这个吧，我以为我网络问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 看来联通网络质量真的堪忧啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 联通好的地方是真好，不好的地方是真不行啊
<happyaron> 对家庭用户来说，我没办法只好换别家
<gfxmode> 联通宽带挺好，挺实惠
<onlylove> gfxmode: 你不玩游戏，你要玩的话你就知道，联通的网蛋疼起来让你没法玩
<gfxmode> onlylove: 那估计和长城宽带一个拓扑结构吧
<IsoaSFlus> github多灾多难
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-28
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Effortless Advice Of employment - An Intro  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475313 That you are my function designs. Thanks for that article remedio casero para la celulitis ondas rusas tratamiento para celulitis celulitis edematosa anticelulitico <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWa7xkhwBYM" class="pos
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 首席qiao没来？
<yunfan> onlylove: 如何?
<onlylove> yunfan: 人嫌弃我的technical skill
<onlylove> yunfan: 果然猫猫门槛高，看不起咱
<yunfan> onlylove: 你就没投别家？
<onlylove> yunfan: 投了啊，猫猫好歹还打过电话
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我不知道啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 继续投 投公司就跟泡妞一样 不要吊死在一个树上
<onlylove> yunfan: 哪个傻的泡妞吊死一棵树？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 找火柴 :     从前有夫妻二人,非常会过日子,可奇怪的是,他家的日子一直过不好。有一天晚上点灯时,妻子不小心掉了一根火柴在地上,丈夫听说了,非常心疼,急忙叫妻子划着火柴满地找。结果,一盒火柴划光了,掉的那根火柴才找到,他十分自信地教训妻子说:"只有这样注
<^k^>  ─>  意一点一滴的节约,日子才能好起来。"
<vcoinminer> hi, I am wondering what are methods you guys use to focus when working, I mean like programming, I am thinking about having install linux server with vim thus it can stop me surf internet, having e-ink screen will much better, but is there any other (better) solution for people force themself to focus on work? thanks
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以抓紧嘛
<onlylove> vcoinminer: just disable network such as an internat
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来我现在找测试方便，可是我不想找
<vcoinminer> onlylove yet I sometime need search or study docs, and need a browser to test page when working on frontend
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以作为最后的选项
<onlylove> vcoinminer: docs canbe download to local and test page you can use a internal server if you can
<vcoinminer> onlylove what is your working env? mac
<onlylove> vcoinminer: linux and windows
<vcoinminer> ok
<yuning> MangHuoEr, http://www.bilibili.com/video/av4181891/
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 【新番爱吐槽】异议阿里！听说逆转裁判要出动画了？_综合_动画_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<onlylove> vcoinminer: but the most important ,you should focus voluntarily，without network there still lots of things to waste time
<vcoinminer> onlylove yes, I am trying to focus and wanna get job done, but everytime I sit infront of computer, I just can't control myself to focus, only infront of computer... :(
<vcoinminer> evil computer
<vcoinminer> I sometime miss the old days that has no internet, no much stuff
<onlylove> yunfan: 你司用过appium没
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> 新版钞票真别扭，看图无所谓，拿手里怪怪的
<lainme> onlylove: 不习惯可以送我
<onlylove> lainme: 你拿旧的来换
<onlylove> lainme: 我失业一个月了
<onlylove> lainme: 你还要从我手里要钱么
<lainme> onlylove: 我有工作，但还没工资。每天都在大量支出
<onlylove> lainme: 那你还有给你发工资的不是，虽然现在还没发，总比我这个连发工资的都没的强
 * onlylove 突然觉得去学php才是出路
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: +1
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 一年工作经验的php, 18k起
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 现在去学, 来得及
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 其实是这样的，我家那个平均不过3的地方，php给到5
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 如果真那样，真的很滋润了
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 其实我纳闷的是，啥时候有的那种职位
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 一直就这样啊
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 自从大家都开始黑php, 学生都不学php开始.
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: php现有项目那么多, 但是每年应届生里有php经验的越来越少
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 价格就上来了
<lostsnow> 年前跳槽走的家伙 6k->15k
<lostsnow> 都招不到人了...
<lostsnow> PHP
<onlylove> lostsnow: 别说了，我跳槽之后还没下家呢，PHP怎么也得两个月才能大概摸清咋回事
 * ZeroCopy ç©·
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 一起学PHP吧，有靠谱书没
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我不学, 我入坑别的语言了.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: PHP COOKBOOK如何
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 不差多一门
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 叫cookbook的都是好书
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 你跳啥坑了
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: clj
<onlylove> clojure？
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 恩.
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我已经入坑一堆语言了啊, 光是能做后端的就有ruby/go/clj.
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 学多了也没意思. 我还不如看美剧
 * ZeroCopy 已经不会写c了...
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 被yin王喷成那样的
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我不关心啊
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 换成php他喷的估计更厉害.
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 但是写php就是赚钱啊
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 等你年薪百万的时候还在乎写的是php还是python>?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 年薪百万你还写代码？
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 为啥不写?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 白板上画画图不就完了
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 别闹了, adam还不是在写代码?
<onlylove> adam那种连win7自动更新要关掉都不知道的，年薪1亿照样得写代码
<onlylove> 不是我看不起他
<onlylove> 他就写代码的命
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 14.04 默认看CHM的软件hh是个啥东西？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476807 似乎不太正常，不能搜索。能升级吗？这软件叫什么也查不到信息，就叫hh，百度了也没信息。 zz: SuMic — 2016-03-28 12:24
<lostsnow> 写代码没啥不好的 先丢掉浮躁才是正经啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 我刚吃饭的时候想了想，猫猫门槛让你说的这么低都不要我，估计其他地方更不会了，看来洗白无望
<onlylove> lostsnow: 去浮躁？不浮躁了adam就不是adam了
<onlylove> lostsnow: 现实是，大家都浮躁，你不跟着浮躁就会被认为是蛇精病，所以为了让你看起来像正常人，至少你装作很浮躁
<onlylove> lostsnow: 就差一个程序员了，你赶紧来吧
<lostsnow> onlylove: 只是看你怎么想 至于只差程序员的这种地方不去也罢
<onlylove> lostsnow: 满大街都是这种
<onlylove> lostsnow: 不这么喊的，人根本不缺人
<onlylove> lostsnow: 我没说你司
<lostsnow> onlylove: 环境问题吧 以为喊喊全民创业就能解决问题了
<onlylove> lostsnow: 所以你不是要说锅甩给like 酱吧
<onlylove> lostsnow: 我觉得没他啥事情，这很早以前就这样了
<onlylove> lostsnow: 加上有个别HR也很有意思
<onlylove> lostsnow: 我至今理解不了那种你会一点不要，啥不会反而要的HR怎么想的
<lostsnow> onlylove: 同不理解
<lostsnow> onlylove: 还有本司的不涨工资 找外面double进来的呢
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你司还缺扫地的不
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/5388231/
<ubrl> ZeroCopy: ⇪ TDK Trek Plus A25 蓝牙音箱 199港币+88港币直邮中国（约￥242）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/5384311/
<ubrl> ZeroCopy: ⇪ TDK Life on Record TREK Max A34 蓝牙音箱 332港币+168港币（需用码，到手约合420元）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: 别买了, 等以后买大法好了
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: ios不支持apt啊
<MangHuoEr> ZeroCopy: 大法也出不了便宜的吧
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: 那你也不能自暴自弃用ios买蓝牙啊
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: 就跟歌手给你打电话唱歌一个效果
<MangHuoEr> ....
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: 听起来带感是吧?
<MangHuoEr> ZeroCopy: 让林志玲打给我
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: ... 去玩魔兽世界台服
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席，你司因为technical skill把我PASS了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 而且是上周二的事情，我因为没看邮件，所以不知道
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 你的问题不应该是，林志玲唱过歌没？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧 。。
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • think pad p50安装Ubuntu 12.04没有网卡驱动，求解决方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476809 think pad p50安装Ubuntu 12.04没有网卡驱动，求解决方法 zz: suchuang_wr — 2016-03-28 13:13
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我是说，你司的technical skill要求到底多高啊，从代码组装linux不够，还要把kernel再拆开？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 你们总说，要求不高，明显骗我
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧，难道是你面试的职位要求高？！
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 你说的那个啊
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 不是我们组的这个吧？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 就是
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我一共面试你司两次，都是内推
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧，我还不知道我们组面试要求这么高啊。。
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 第一次虚拟化的，丫的和我说分页和分段内存，第二次就是你那SE同事，和我扯了半天shell和initramfs
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 还有kernel
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧，他们面试我确实不知道是怎么面的。
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 难道首席还不是SE？你应该是expert了吧
<ZeroCopy> 怎么会有se. 都是qe啊.
<ZeroCopy> 或者sqe.
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 毛，我就是一 qe啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: senior
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 那也是senior qe啊... sqe...
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: quality expert？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 还是expert
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: quality engineer
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 毛 expert
<ZeroCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 你啥时候升senior啊.
<ooOO_OOoo> ZeroCopy: 我也想知道。
<ZeroCopy> ooOO_OOoo: sigh.
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 那啥，我不记得林志玲有唱歌
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 还有，你司缺打扫卫生的不
 * onlylove 继续求收留
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4921.html 不怕鬼 : 周末,阿中领着儿子游览"千佛洞"。儿子好奇心切,眨眼跑得没影子。阿牛心急如焚,好不容易才在一尊弥勒佛背后找到儿子。阿中吓唬儿子道:"这里鬼多,可别乱跑。" 儿子拍手笑了:"我才不怕鬼呢！你常骂奶奶是老鬼,妈妈是
<^k^>  ─> 死鬼,叔叔是烟鬼,婶婶是小气鬼……我天天跟鬼在一块,还用怕吗?"
<NeverMin> 首次IRC会议时间确定为明晚（3月29日，周二）的8:30-9:30PM举行
<NeverMin> 各位, 我只是想确认这个会议是在这里么?
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 关于/dev/random和/dev/random求随机数  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476810 Code: #include <sys/time.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <sys/stat.h> #include <sys/types.h> #include <fcntl.h> #include <unistd.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <inttypes.h> #include <stdint.h> #include <limits.h> unsigned long  static openwrong=0, read
<^k^>  ─> wrong=0,goodnum=0,overflow=0; unsigned long  myrandom() {     unsigned long  data;   struct timeval ti;   getti …
<Guest54360> 请问有没有中文的VIM channel ？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 烦躁爆了今天
<z-zmh> harajuku: 春困？！
<harajuku> z-zmh: 你是哪个...
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐乐乐乐乐乐
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐乐乐乐乐乐
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐乐乐乐乐乐
<ZHW> 请教一个neosnippet插件问题，输入if再按ctrl +k 就扩展如下，光标自动停留在[ condition]上，继续按ctrl +k可以自动跳到 TARGET上,我插入语句后，按什么键可以快速跳转到fi的下一行？
<ZHW> if [ condition ]; then
<ZHW>     <`0:TARGET`>
<ZHW> fi
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 误会 : 老公刚到家门,突然听到有男人打呼噜的声音,男人在门外犹豫了5分钟,默默离开,给老婆发了条短信:"离婚吧！！１然后扔掉手机卡,远走他乡……三年后,他们在另一个城市偶然相遇,妻子流泪:"当年为何不辞而别?"男人简述了当时的情况。妻子转身离去,淡淡地说:
<^k^>  ─> "那是瑞星杀毒软件……"
<MengYuan_Lin> ?
<MengYuan_Lin> 有在线的么？
<MengYuan_Lin> 如何参加 The Ubuntu Community Council and LoCo Council
<onlylove> MengYuan_Lin: 你说的是啥
<MengYuan_Lin> 中文邮件列表不是有个 Renewing the Ubuntu China LoCo Admin team
<MengYuan_Lin> 来自Ubuntu Kylin团队的Jack。应Daniel的邀请，将协助他组织Ubuntu中文Loco Team的重建工作。拟在#ubuntu-cn上举行一次IRC会议，来讨论这项工作的具体计划
<onlylove> 哦，那没咱啥事情
<onlylove> 反正我没订阅
<onlylove> 中文本地化……
<yunfan> onlylove: 哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 你又咋了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我看到你回复那个人的
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧，不过这本来就没我啥事情
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得可能这就是kylin内部的事情，或者加上C社，反正没社区，至少没这些人啥事情
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的短信卡到货了 真的可以用
<onlylove> yunfan: 不能用谁买
<onlylove> yunfan: 今天注册深水宝，靠，弄个昵称快整死人了
<onlylove> yunfan: 像我这种文学废物
<onlylove> yunfan: 最后还是放弃了
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu安装不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476812 我现在用的系统是win10，32位，然后我想把Ubuntu麒麟安装到E盘上，E盘120个g。我是用easybcd安装的。 zz: 芒果大大 — 2016-03-28 20:19
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox的Extentions能通过apt-get来安装吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476813 问题： VirtualBox的Extentions能通过apt-get来安装吗？ 我现在安装都是在http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/里面去找到对应版本的Extention，再手工添加到VirtualBox里面 对新手来说，1）都
<^k^>  ─> 不知道还有这Extention这东西；2）添加Extention的步骤很麻烦，得确定版本、得找到URL下载 …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 关于旧的山寨平板的刷机问题？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476814 DAWA D7安卓平板电脑： 平板处理器是 Telechips TC8902 800MHz ARM11，7寸触控WVGA特丽宽屏 ，运存256MB ，内置2GB Nandflash。是Android 2.2的系统，前几天手贱自己升级2.3。卡住了。然后关机就开不了机了
<^k^>  ─> 。在XP下能识别到安卓设备，通过ADB工具可以查看到？ fastboot device。想问有的救吗？ zz: …
<Aaron_li> hello!
<Maya1> hi～
<ubrl> Maya1:点点点.  21:16
<Maya1> ubrl: 恩？～
<ubrl> Maya1, .. 休息一下 ..  21:17
<Maya1> ubrl: 什么鬼。。
<ubrl> Maya1, .. 休息一下 ..  21:17
<{ToT}> ,,,
<AaronLi> 长夜漫漫无心睡眠
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛咋大晚上的过来了
<nyfair> 上rizon下载点东西
<nyfair> 自动登录脚本会上这里
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，猫猫嫌弃我的technical skill
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后说他们要考虑别人了
<nyfair> 不去也罢
<nyfair> 我还被那种装逼党嫌弃过技术
<nyfair> 就是那个要我写c/java都能编译的傻逼公司
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 我觉得没准adam过几天能写出来
<nyfair> 话说我的ip上度婊黑名单了
<onlylove> 啥
<nyfair> 现在上百度很多服务用不了
<onlylove> 你是不是用爬虫把度娘累坏了
<nyfair> 是啊
<onlylove> 还是度娘说，你是国外IP
<nyfair> 我用自己ip啊
 * onlylove 继续想猫宝NICK
<nyfair> 我就不明白了，为什么其他irc server都能用中文id，傻逼freenode不行
<onlylove> 它能用其他非ASCII字符的不
<onlylove> 如果不能，估计是嫌麻烦
<onlylove> 有人要去岛国不，求带东西……想猫宝NICK太头痛
<onlylove> 突然想起风俗店壕来了，不过觉得他不靠谱
<nyfair> 啊啊啊，irc下载好慢啊
<jiang> 大家好～
<ubrl> jiang:点点点.  23:30
<onlylove> 支付宝呵呵哒
<onlylove> 我费了九牛二虎之力好不容易淘宝不重名了，支付宝实名不支持招商银行，我TM没别的银行，你是不是就不给我实名了！
<onlylove> 不实名不让买东西，简直了！
<onlylove> 这购物体验，和狗东直接没法比
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 第一次用VirtualBox，无缝模式和我想像的有点不一样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476817 如果不是把Guest系统的分辨率改成和Host的一样的话，切换到无缝模式时很难看。 当我把虚拟机和物理机的分辨率改成一样时，上面会有一条杠，底下会有任务条（虽然
<^k^>  ─> 可以设置为自动隐藏任务条，但隐藏后任务条就调不出来了，上面的杠依然存在） 还有 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-29
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • OBS无法安装？是因为我的ffmpeg版本太新的缘故吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476819 OBS开发人员给的安装指南：https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions#ubuntu-1404-lts1504-installation 1）我已添加官方的PPA源：sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio 2）但安
<^k^>  ─> 装时报错： Quote: kashu:/tmp$ sudo apt-get install obs-studio Reading package lists... Done Building dependency …
<NeverMin> 有没有可能手动改 ffmpeg 的版本号?
<NeverMin> 但通常都不会能改版本号骗过系统的.
<NeverMin> 因为如果可以这样做, 那么开发都也不会用非要卡住版本号.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何表示鼠标选中的文件的路径名？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476822 就是想把鼠标选中的文件名传到脚本里边。 一，利用鼠标设备文件 二，是否存在一个指定的字符串表示鼠标选定的文件名？ 我想到的就这两种方法。 zz: 谢宝良 — 2016-03-29 10:12
<freeflying> onlylove: 色大象今天的id是啥
<onlylove> freeflying: ZeroCopy
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 侯总召唤你
<freeflying> ZeroCopy: 推荐个便宜的静音电源
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求老司机指导，关于bantu安装文件的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476823 各位大神，本人刚刚接触linux，我的是ubuntu版本。我下了一个diskgenius，想把u盘重建一下的。结果下了一个zip文件包，里面有很多东西，我不知道点哪一个，试了很多个，有的exe文件
<onlylove> kashu那个傻逼，整天发些无聊的帖子，论坛还不好爆粗口
<onlylove> 真特么受不了
<NeverMin> exe 肯定不能在Linux 下用.
<NeverMin> 一般的修复工具都是在 windows 工作的.
<NeverMin> 你找一台 windows 下修复一下还好. 顺便说一句: U盘上的资料都是不重要的. 因为肯定在某个地方有一份备份, 所以U盘作为主要备份工具是不对的.
<onlylove> NeverMin: 人只是想做个启动优盘，没说是Linux环境
<onlylove> NeverMin: 算了，我没看清
<onlylove> 支付宝那么烂的体验，是怎么做到国内现在这个地位的，真TM恶心
<onlylove> 我TM弄个支付宝，到现在实名都搞不定
<onlylove> 三天了！
<onlylove> 客服电话还是个逗比的语音识别
<onlylove> 炫技有毛用啊
<NeverMin> 用 U盘当启动盘的话, 用 cat 就可以了.
<NeverMin> 或 unetbootin
<NeverMin> 我的支付宝就没有实名.
<NeverMin> 管他呢.
<onlylove> NeverMin: 没实名，和我说，账号有安全隐患，我要买东西都买不成
<onlylove> NeverMin: 要不是想要在淘宝买东西，你会去注册支付宝？
<NeverMin> 我知道付 1000 元以下应该是不用实名.
<onlylove> 1200
<NeverMin> 分两次吧.
<NeverMin> 跟卖家协商
<NeverMin> 分两次拍. 办法总比问题多.
<onlylove> 也是个办法……
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 终端崩溃打不开怎么破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476824 不知道从哪里看日志，快捷键也打不开。 zz: SuMic — 2016-03-29 12:06
<vcoinminer> 虽然有点怪，不知合适否，如果我寂寞怎么办？ 有人愿意聊天吗？
<hportsnap_els9> 有
<vcoinminer> hportsnap_els9 呜呜 <3
<vcoinminer> 大家都哪里来的
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 配置conky后天气显示不正常，特此求教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476825 ubuntu kylin 14.04配置了conky，基本按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=185454 这个帖子里的步骤，文件和字体也都是，但是运行后如附件中图所示，查了一下没有类似的问题，
<^k^>  ─> 特此求帮助; zz: rongshu — 2016-03-29 12:50
<never> 没有看到附件
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • PHP编译GD库支持报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476826 Code: Zend/zend_list.lo Zend/zend_indent.lo Zend/zend_builtin_functions.lo Zend/zend_sprintf.lo Zend/zend_ini.lo Zend/zend_qsort.lo Zend/zend_multibyte.lo Zend/zend_ts_hash.lo Zend/zend_stream.lo Zend/zend_iterators.lo Zend/zend_interfaces.lo Zend/zend_exceptio
<^k^>  ─> ns.lo Zend/zend_strtod.lo Zend/zend_gc.lo Zend/zend_closures.lo Zend/zend_float.lo Zend/zend_string.lo Zend/zend_sign …
<never> 编译配置是不是要放上去?
<onlylove> never: k是机器人，负责从论坛取新帖，如果有兴趣，可以去论坛回答
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席
<^k^> onlylove: ok ooOO_OOoo => 拜首席
<onlylove> K又淘气
<onlylove> 以后拜字不能讲了……
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> 京东有个开发测试，有点想去……
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我也想去.
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 球带
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 捣乱，猫猫都不要我，至少人曾经要过你
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 帽帽很神奇的一个公司. 我懒得喷.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 京东我之前去面试过，题目特别逗比，比方说tr命令
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我现在的同事面试帽帽也一样不过.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: ……
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: tr命令怎么了?
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 等着你说细节呢啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 没，就是说，面试题目里面有这种
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 常见命令, 没啥槽点啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 考考你nginx或者apache的基本知识，考下常用命令
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 我不觉得tr很长江
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 常见
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: tr不就是给我这种理解不了sed的人用的嘛....
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: sed不止转换大小写啊
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我不知道诶, 我不会用sed...
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 我用sed都是先查的，貌似就记得 sed -i s///
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 这个最常用
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 我不会的是awk
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: awk不就是c语法吗
<lostsnow> stackoverflow 嘛
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 记不住
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 每次要man
<lostsnow> 这种命令除了基本用法 基本不记
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 照你说，sed还就正则呢
<onlylove> lostsnow: 我基本用法都记不住
<lostsnow> onlylove: 多用几次就记住了 哈``
<never> onlylove 好吧
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.04 使用xbrowser登录的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476827 各位大神， 有个问题请教一下，使用12.04LTS的时候用gdm做登录器使用xbrowser远程图形界面登录完全没有问题。可是换了14.04和15.10就登录不了。我配置了/etc/gdm/custom.conf打开了177端口DisallowTCP设置
<onlylove> 好久不玩模拟器了……手生了
<weixiao> 请问，在irc里怎么在 聊天窗口间切换啊？
<weixiao> 我记得是alt+数字键的，怎么不好 用了
<never> weixiao ALT + <- OR ->
<onlylove> weixiao: 你用的xterm？
<onlylove> weixiao: xterm默认会占用alt+数字键
<weixiao> 我用的irssi
<never> weixiao m2
<never> weixiao 不过, onlylove 是问你在什么终端下执行 irssi
<weixiao> 奥，sorry，我用的crt
<onlylove> 那个没用过，不知道
<never> 大家有没有发现 16.04 没有 AMD 或 i386 的镜像. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-2/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) Beta 2
<never> weixiao ALT + 左右方向键
<onlylove> harajuku: 风俗店壕，下次啥时候去逛风俗店啊，你有时间去秋叶原给我带点东西
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 早. 巨牛
<ZeroCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 首席, 私聊.
<root__> cd
<onlylove> hceasy: 前端大牛，PHP难学否
<hceasy> on
<hceasy> onlylove: 不难 入门一下午就够了 有其他语言基础的话.
<onlylove> hceasy: 求带
<hceasy> onlylove: 只是入门 想学精  没个两三年不行吧 .
<hceasy> onlylove: 我不是老司机 我也就能看懂 写写一般的处理
<onlylove> hceasy: 我没那么高要求，发现家里有个工作，收入可以和我现在扣掉日常花费持平
<hceasy> onlylove: 具体干吗 ?
<onlylove> hceasy: 不知道，就是PHP
<onlylove> hceasy: 人这么说的
<hceasy> onlylove: .... 坑很多的  问清了再入 .
<hceasy> onlylove: 想到了那个笑话 你就算便给我做个.
<lostsnow> onlylove: 看看语法 然后直接学yii就行了
<onlylove> lostsnow: 不是一堆人喷yii么
<hceasy> onlylove: 还有知乎上学长请一顿肯德基让做APP的.
<onlylove> hceasy: 一顿肯德基，做APP……
<hceasy> onlylove: 我给你找找.
<lostsnow> onlylove: 不要相信那些 比yii好的没几个了
<onlylove> 这顿肯德基好贵，记得有篇文说，APP要20W呢
<hceasy> onlylove: https://www.v2ex.com/t/259046?p=2
<ubrl> hceasy: ⇪ 怎样看待学长要我做个 app，只请我一顿肯德基做答谢 - V2EX
<hceasy> onlylove: 不是知乎
<hceasy> onlylove: 所以你家里说只是PHP 什么的  问清了再决定  坑很大哦.
<onlylove> hceasy: 你这一说我想起了件事情，家里上班的时候，有同事吐槽前公司，申请服务器，给了个没人用淘汰旧电脑……这不是坑啊，这TM无底洞
<harajuku> onlylove: https://www.v2ex.com/t/266435 这个?
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ [烟台] 烟台初创互联网公司招募小伙伴啦 - V2EX
<onlylove> harajuku: 不是
<onlylove> harajuku: 在我家，虽然我家隶属烟台市
<hceasy> onlylove: 所以什么东西问清了没错.
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 别去创业公司.
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 应该说, 别去北上广深以外的创业公司
<Guest75172> 我也是烟台的，哈哈
<Guest75172> 这里看到烟台，激动了一下
<harajuku> 我旁边做了个牟平人
<harajuku> 坐
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 不是创业公司，就是那种做网页的……比方说，某个小公司，付钱做个小网站，然后万年不更新
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 哦.
<Weixiao> 讲道理，烟台是个好地方
<nyfair> onlylove: 语言的门槛很低的，少学编程多学吹牛
<lostsnow> 就差一个程序员了``
<onlylove> nyfair: 我就是吃了不会吹牛的亏欸
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛联机玩模拟器呗？
<nyfair> onlylove: 玩啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 想想而已，我手里没啥ROM
<harajuku> ... 目击耍人
<onlylove> harajuku: 真没，我手里就一个117的三国战记
<ZeroCopy> ... 目击耍人
<Weixiao> 请问irc.freenode.net上没有mysql的频道吗？
<ZeroCopy> ... 目击耍牛
<ZeroCopy> Weixiao: /join #mysql
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 你们…… harajuku
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 你别瞎说,  牛牛是牛!
<Weixiao> ZeroCopy: 加不进去啊，不知道为什么
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 那游戏可以四个人的，加上你俩正合适 cc harajuku
<ZeroCopy> Weixiao: 报错啥?
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 不会.
<Weixiao> ZeroCopy: 提示没有这个namespace
<onlylove> Weixiao: 是不是要注册用户
<nyfair> 三国战记不会玩啊
<Weixiao> 啊？不会吧，我去Mysql的主页看也 没说要注册会员啊。
<nyfair> 街机上我就会那些虫姬死笑大往生之类的
<onlylove> Weixiao: 我可以……你在试下
<Weixiao> 奥，好的。
<onlylove> 怒首领蜂？那个原来有，后来不小心删了
<onlylove> 貌似还有个sonic wings
<Weixiao> Cannot join to channel #mysql (You are banned)
<Weixiao> Cannot join to channel #mysql (You are banned)
<onlylove> Weixiao: 被ban了，没办法
<Weixiao> 这个。。为啥啊
<Weixiao> 为什么ban了我，我还从来没进过去ne
<onlylove> Weixiao: 没准有人用你的ip干过坏事
<Weixiao> 好吧，回家里再登录看看
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何直接搜索源上deb包所含文件的文本内容?这样编译错误时就可直接搜索相应标识符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476829 如何直接搜索源上deb包所含文件的文本内容?这样编译错误时就可直接搜索相应标识符 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-29 15:36
<onlylove> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2632519
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 大陆赴台游客减少 当地小贩抱怨茶叶蛋卖不动 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> 茶叶蛋……
<onlylove> harajuku: 你这个点不应该去吃red pill么
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • openssl 证书用途咋设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476830 做出的证书咋标志它的用途？ zz: 冲浪板 — 2016-03-29 17:26
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • Windows 10 的那个"压缩内存"功能在发生swap out时是否也像Linux那样事先会解压?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476832 Windows 10 的那个"压缩内存"功能在发生swap out时是否也像Linux那样事先会解压? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-29 18:02
<axhiao> Hi
<ubrl> axhiao:点点点.  18:40
<axhiao> Diamonds
<axhiao> ☺️
<axhiao> 👀
<smake> 搜狗輸入法 官方版本內藏木馬.... 我的殺毒軟件報毒....
<never> smake 你从哪里下载的? 版体为何? 用什么杀毒软件?
<lovinamn> ubuntu自带的Files，就是文件浏览器有快捷键么？类似Windows里面的Win+E
<smake> never, 最新官網下載的,dr.web 報毒....
<never> lovinamn 你到系统设置里找到 键盘 -> 快捷键 -> 启动器
<never> 修改 主文件夹的快捷键即可
<lovinamn> never, 多谢，刚才找着了
<memyself> 有什么方法上google找资料比较简单啊
<smake> 從此拒絕使用搜狗與qq
<never> smake 我用 ibus
<smake> 好
<qzhong> hi
<ubrl> qzhong:点点点.  19:49
<smake> windows在中國沒有替代品,OSX等根本不是對手,我特指中國...
<smake> 10年linux用戶重返windows
<smake> 本人
<never> 话说, 我也 10 年了
<never> 要考虑一下 windows 吗? 哈哈
<smake> 已經告別linux....擁抱win10...
<never> 其实还是看你从事何种工作
<smake> 全方位放棄unix like....
<onlylove> 10年很长么？
<never> 如果你一定配合你的客户,那没有办法, 谁叫他们是你的上帝. 例如客户非要问你要 doc 格式, 那么你只能买一套 700 块的家庭版本的 office.
<memyself> 基本不出电子版本的东西给别人
<never> 又例如, 你是跟政府打交道, 他们的系统非要 IE6 不可.
<smake> 在景德鎮,本人無奈,只能windows
<jackyu> 可以双系统。
<smake> 不行,雙系統反而更加不安全
<memyself> 有比较简便的方法上google吗
<smake> memyself, 有 請在github上搜索 lantern 下載
<smake> 沒被牆,慶幸
<Weixiao> latern不是特别稳定
<Weixiao> 还是以前的goagent好用。但是现在也不能用了:(
<memyself> 直接安装就可以使用，还是还得设置？
<smake> 我現在依舊 shawdowsocks
<smake> memyself, 直接安裝使用0配置....
<memyself> smake：好的，谢谢！
<smake> 爲shadowsocks 作者感到惋惜
<smake> lantern新版本已經很穩定了....速度也還行
<never> 注意哦. 这里公开场合.
<smake> 景德鎮目前封鎖不了這個...
<smake> 無須擔心
<never> 不讨论这个.
<smake> 開源軟件在windows是依然能大展拳腳啊
<never> 话说, 现在 windows 上能直接 ssh 了吗? 之前 MS 说过要支持的.
<smake> 還沒用到ssh
<smake> 以色列人才濟濟,怕了
<jackyu> 大家好，受Ubuntu社区负责人Daniel Holbach的委托 ，准备今晚8:30-9:30在这个频道讨论一下Ubuntu中文Loco Team的工作计划，欢迎大家发表意见或建议。
<onlylove> 都醒醒吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47660
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 域名管理新规为加强互联网监控提供更多法律依据
<onlylove> 我反正是准备做好局域网的打算了
<jackyu> 由于Daniel不懂中文，本次会议将由我主持。议题包括但不限于：1、中文Loco Team前期的工作优点及改进建议；2、如何参与到Ubuntu的后续活动中；3、哪些小伙伴愿意加入到Loco Team的管理组中。
<smake> jackyu, 閣下是哪位?
<jackyu> smake，我之前发邮件到ubuntu-zh的邮件列表上了，可能有些朋友没有看到。。。
<never> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/attachments/20160324/8d6efaae/attachment.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<jackyu> 之前统计了部分朋友的时间，大家认为今晚比较合适：http://www.bestyue.com/5LKu1d
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu中文Loco Team首次IRC会议
<jackyu> ubrl, never, 多谢^
<ubrl> jackyu,
<smake> jackyu, 加入loCo有何好處?
<jackyu> 那我们开始会议啦～ 能否请在参加这次IRC会议的朋友先报个数，依次增加。
<jackyu> 1
<smake> 2
<AprilW> 3
<smake> 慘啊,就3個人
<jackyu> smake， 主要是为Ubuntu在国内的版本完善、中文化和宣传推广贡献力量，好处的话，可能是看到有人使用你的作品会比较开心l0l
<zhsj> 4
<AprilW> XDD
<jackyu> ubrl, never, 你们也参加噻～
<smake> 好啊,我要加入,有何條件?
<ubrl> jackyu,
<memyself> 5
<zhsj> ubrl是机器人吧？
<ubrl> zhsj, .. 休息一下 ..  20:32
<jackyu> 额额。。。好像是的
<onlylove> loco啥意思
<jackyu> “本地：
<memyself> ubuntu是挺好的，就是没人推广。可能也和没有产品有关系
<AprilW> local community
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 这缩写起的……
<AprilW> LoCo吗
<jackyu> 前两个字母
<liamz> hello
<ubrl> liamz:点点点.  20:33
<jackyu> liamz, hi
<AprilW> 所以是5个人吗？
<AprilW> 继续报数呗， 没报的
<JoeyChan> 来了来了
<jackyu> 能否请在参加这次IRC会议的朋友先报个数，依次增加，目前已报到5
<never> 能先问个问题
<memyself> 还是得有产品，比如手机、平板、计算机
<jackyu> JeoyChan, hi
<jackyu> never, 请讲
<JoeyChan> ლ(╹◡╹ლ)
<liamz>  看到报名的应该有差不多10个人吧
<jackyu> 报名的有19人，估计部分小伙伴有事或没看到准确时间了。
<JoeyChan> 6
<onlylove> 所以今晚有会，不能愉快的灌水了
<liamz> 7
<jackyu> onlylove, 没关系，可以继续l0l
<AprilW> 有会也可以灌水吧， 没关系吧
<never> jackyu 16.04 beta2 没有i386 amd64 架构.
<AprilW> \0/
<jackyu> never， 默认就是amd64
<jackyu> 好的，那我们现在正式开会啦
<jackyu> 由于Daniel不懂中文，本次会议将由我主持。议题包括但不限于：1、中文Loco Team前期的工作优点及改进建议；2、如何参与到Ubuntu的后续活动中；3、哪些小伙伴愿意加入到Loco Team的管理组中。
<jackyu> 那我们先讨论第一个话题。
<never> 先会议吧.
<JoeyChan> 话说Loco Team 的组建意义？
<jackyu> 主要是目前国内Ubuntu的用户不少，有意愿推广的人也不少，但比较分散，尚未形成凝聚力。
<smake> 發言: 本人可以算是資深老用戶,從6.04版本開始使用,我有個嚴重建議,能否兼容一下安卓應用....(發自肺腑的感言)
<JoeyChan> 说着想把校长也请进来
<jackyu> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-china/ 这是Loco Team的Wiki页面
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu China LoCo Team | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal
<AprilW> 对哦， 校长没来
<jackyu> 嗯嗯，校长没来～
<JoeyChan> 我去叫一下
<liamz> 组建的意义其实是一种粉丝文化了。社区发展需要新鲜力量加入，线下也可以搞一些活动
<liamz> 大家聚聚和交流蛮好的
<JoeyChan> 那就更需要校长了
<liamz> 现在linux包含ubuntu都太分散了。
<jackyu> 是的，之前的几个Loco Team负责人都很关注Ubuntu的发展，但由于各自的事业原因，能投入精力较少了。
<smake> 我說,ubuntu何時兼容android應用,....?有知道的回答下
<jackyu> 所以最好能有几个有精力的小伙伴凝聚起来
<liamz> 生活都不容易，不过时间挤一下肯定有的。
<jackyu> smake，现在能兼容安卓驱动，但兼容安卓应用还不确定，也有知识产权风险。
<jackyu> liamz, 是的
<liamz> 兼容这个事看看黑莓吧
<liamz> 还是不要想了
<AprilW> 这走题走的
<zhsj> jackyu: 你是 kylin 员工？
<AprilW> :-D
<JoeyChan> 兼容了不见得好到哪里去
<liamz> 所以回到正题
<AprilW> +1
<JoeyChan> zhsj:  他是kylin老大
<tonghuix> jackyu: 有会议agenda吗？
<\u> 瞬间变热闹了
<jackyu> zhsj, 是的^, 我也是NUDT的老师
<jackyu> tonghuix，欢迎～
<jackyu> 议题包括但不限于：1、中文Loco Team前期的工作优点及改进建议；2、如何参与到Ubuntu的后续活动中；3、哪些小伙伴愿意加入到Loco Team的管理组中。
<tonghuix> Hi
<ubrl> tonghuix:点点点.  20:45
<jackyu> 考虑到首次会议，大家对Loco Team的认识深度不一，我们就把三个话题合并讨论，相关的事情大家都可以踊跃发言。
<jackyu> tonghuix，你来说说呗？
<tonghuix> 额。。。。。
<JoeyChan> 你们先聊着，我在教校长用irc (┙>∧<)┙へ┻┻
 * tonghuix 害羞了
<jackyu> 好好
<tonghuix> 简单说，我本人愿意参与到Loco Team中来
<tonghuix> 前期也和aron和其他几位前辈合作过，看过他们的工作，我认为自己的贡献还远远不足
<jackyu> tonghuix，欢迎欢迎。那你对Loco Team的工作内容了解吗？
<tonghuix> 参与loco team主要是热情比较多
<onlylove> \u: 他们在开会，所以热闹了
<memyself> 作为产品来说，ubuntu已经很成熟。但市场上就是没有产品
<liamz> jackyu 可否介绍下team的工作内容?
<tonghuix> loco team主要是社区的，不算商业产品
<smake> jackyu,ubuntu kylin 可以把發展重點放到國內中.小企業中...這是個切入點
<jackyu> 嗯，Aron、Zhengpeng、还有Eleanor他们都做了很多工作。
<tonghuix> liamz: 我记得有个wiki页面讲loco team需要做的工作。。。
<jackyu> 是的，有个wiki
<liamz> ok, 谢谢。
<tonghuix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LoCoTeams - Ubuntu Wiki
<memyself>  f: LoCoTeams - Ubuntu Wiki
<tonghuix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LoCoTeamHowto - Ubuntu Wiki
<smake> 爲何掉線了....?
<liamz> 我们都在
<happyaron> jackyu: 我来也
<smake> 哦
<jackyu> happyaron, 迟到要罚酒啊
<happyaron> O_O
<onlylove> happyaron: 哇哇，活的欸
<jackyu> 我再重播一下之前的通知哈
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看那个新闻没，要不要提前给局域网做准备啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 哪个
<jackyu> 大家好，受Ubuntu社区负责人Daniel Holbach的委托 ，准备今晚8:30-9:30在这个频道讨论一下Ubuntu中文Loco Team的工作计划，欢迎大家发表意见或建议。由于Daniel不懂中文，本次会议将由我主持。议题包括但不限于：1、中文Loco Team前期的工作优点及改进建议；2、如何参与到Ubuntu的后续活动中；3、哪些小伙伴愿意加入到Loco Team的管理组中。
<liamz> 我觉得话题参与还是蛮多的，比如现在有了手机、平板、桌面端。
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47660
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 域名管理新规为加强互联网监控提供更多法律依据
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<JoeyChan> 校长来了
<jackyu> 嗯嗯，今晚讨论的目的是希望能聚齐几个小伙伴，后续我们再深入探讨如何组建中文LoCo Team~
<onlylove> happyaron: 万一真的拔网线，咱有系统镜像能用呗
<totorystal> 围观
<xiaozhang> hi
<ubrl> xiaozhang:点点点.  20:55
<onlylove> 校长的nick还真简单
<jackyu> happyaron, 能不能把Loco Team的主要工作内容给大家介绍一下？
<tonghuix> 校长是哪位？膜拜一下
<xiaozhang> 第一次上来
<onlylove> 那个nick叫 xiaozhang 的
<memyself> 国人现在不知道搞什么。现在装14.04lts
<tonghuix> xiaozhang: 校长？小张？
<memyself> 都不是kylin
<tonghuix> kylin有啥好，我个人用
<happyaron> LoCo 主要是来组织社区活动，然后协助更多让参与社区
<tonghuix> debian
<smake> kylin的美工需要改進
<zhsj> tonghuix: 微博上那个ubuntu校长。。。。。
<tonghuix> happyaron: 就是你们以前做的那些是吧
<memyself> kylin好像比较庞大
<happyaron> tonghuix: 翻译不属于 LoCo
<happyaron> 其他的算是吧
<tonghuix> 我知道
<\u> happyaron: 你们以前做啥？
<tonghuix> 貌似早年你介绍过，某次release party
<xiaozhang> 主题是什么。。。居然找我上来，好惊讶
 * happyaron 俺有保持沉默的权利不，lol
<jackyu> 因为Ubuntu每年在全球都有活动计划，一方面希望国内能够配合做，另一方面也希望国内可以自己开创一些活动。
<JoeyChan> xiaozhang:  非技术话题都找你的，哈哈哈
<jackyu> xiaozhang, 在讨论Ubuntu中文LoCo Team的事情，欢迎你参加啊，哈哈
<tonghuix> jackyu: 开创一些活动，只要不和国产操作系统搞到一起，都挺好
<liamz> 大名鼎鼎的校长来了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天侯总参加会议不
<xiaozhang> 我就会耍酷，其他不懂
<jackyu> tonghuix，LoCo Team的目的是宣传开源，推广Ubuntu
<happyaron> onlylove: 你问问 freeflying
<onlylove> happyaron: 天知道在不
<tonghuix> 那么这个loco team还是很不错的
<JoeyChan> xiaozhang: 就是要你来教大家怎么用ubuntu装逼
<tonghuix> 基本还是以前的那些工作内容，应该都还不错
<memyself> 没有产品，光说说用处不大
<memyself> 都说那么多年了
<jackyu> memyself, Ubuntu有一整套产品啊
<smake> 你們都在哪個城市?
<jackyu> 我主要在长沙
<liamz> 桌面端还是很稳定的。
<liamz> 我在上海
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<smake> 算了,我很離很遠
<tonghuix> 先不考虑产品，社区需要的是如何参与到国际中，而做产品是C社的事
<xiaozhang> 在ubuntu界，我装逼，没人能比
<JoeyChan> 广州  (｡･ω･)ﾉ
<tonghuix> xiaozhang: 见识了。。。
<memyself> jackyu：硬件
<JoeyChan> 校长装逼还真是没人能比，哈哈哈
<liamz> 产品有的吧，不过还是需要继续努力。
<jackyu> 硬件自然有合作伙伴去做
<memyself> 国内好像很少啊
<memyself> 至少没有人专门做ubuntu啊
<zhsj> 对啊，产品是c社要考虑的事情吧。。。。。。
<JoeyChan> 魅族不就是嘛
<memyself> 最多就是dell什么的偶尔弄个笔记本
<JoeyChan> 我一直在用魅族的ubuntu手机
<memyself> 国内有卖的？
<tonghuix> 同志们，咱回到今天话题中来。。。。
<xiaozhang> 可以找我为ubuntu产品代言
<jackyu> 可以刷机
<JoeyChan> 卖过两天
<totorystal> ......
<tonghuix> 这样俩小时都开不完
<liamz> 回到话题中吧，好像跑题了。
<liamz> 各位
<JoeyChan> 离题了，不好意思  (;´༎ຶД༎ຶ`)
<smake> 有預裝ubuntu的型號,但是都安裝回了win
<xiaozhang> 说主题
<JoeyChan> ：1、中文Loco Team前期的工作优点及改进建议；2、如何参与到Ubuntu的后续活动中；3、哪些小伙伴愿意加入到Loco Team的管理组中。
<memyself> 很多东西是配套的：现在硬件是短板。
<liamz> 我觉得还是先把人找到吧。
<xiaozhang> loco team是个什么东西
<liamz> ubuntu用户的比较分散。
<AprilW> 本地社区 Local Community
<jackyu> 这样吧，今晚先统计哪些小伙伴愿意加入到LoCo Team的管理组中。
<liamz> 还有很多新的童鞋
<smake> 我離太遠,就不參加了
<totorystal> 不同地方loco team 也不一样?
<AprilW> 一个国家一个片的感觉吧
<jackyu> 跟地域无关，主要看兴趣和精力
<AprilW> 也对
<liamz> 可以各个地方都聚集起来
<jackyu> 以及对Ubuntu系统的熟悉程度
<liamz> 搞一个ubuntu粉丝年会。哈哈
<totorystal> 有什么具体要求
<totorystal> 技术上的?
<JoeyChan> 这些事情不就是校长最擅长的嘛  (ゝ∀･)
<jackyu> 没有具体要求，不会的可以学。
<dawndiy> 很多人不知道 Loco Team 怎么参与和工作的内容，这个需要推广
<totorystal> 哦,提宽松的
<jackyu> 到家如果有兴趣，请发邮件到我邮箱 jackyu@ubuntu.com，并简单介绍一下个人情况。
<xiaozhang> 我组织不了，不喜欢管理
<AprilW> 主要是精力和热情了
<JoeyChan> 不如先明确loco team的作用范围吧
<happyaron> 不知道诸位是如何看待的，几年前我们组织活动并非要推广Ubuntu，也不是要搞什么见面会
<JoeyChan> 或者目标
<happyaron> 只是为了让兴趣相投的人有个合适的机会一起做些有兴趣的事
<jackyu> 嗯嗯，其实就当一群好基友搞点事做，哈哈
<tonghuix> 我觉得之前的happyaron搞的release party还不错
<happyaron> 所以 Ubuntu Release Party 场场欢迎踢馆，也基本都有踢馆
<xyh> 在哪?
<xiaozhang> 线下本地活动组织？
<totorystal> 线下活动多不
<BinLi_afk> 很是怀念以前的氛围啊
<liamz> 线下组织活动蛮好的。
<happyaron> 如果没有一个足够宽松的氛围，就为了以Ubuntu为话题为点，那么窃以为并没什么意义
<xyh> 在哪?
<jackyu> BinLi_afk，欢迎啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 线下很无聊，我等要qq旺旺支付宝网银office
<tonghuix> 这几年BLUG会组织UFO年会，把ubuntu fedora opensuse的人聚在一起
<BinLi> jackyu: XD
<onlylove> happyaron: 话说我昨天被淘宝恶心了，反正支付宝实名过不了，一周之后删号
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<jackyu> 愿意加入LoCo Team的童靴，请发邮件到我邮箱jackyu@ubuntukylin.com，附上点个人简介，我们再专题讨论，今晚大家就闲聊闲聊吧。
<totorystal> 支付宝也挺恶心的
<onlylove> tonghuix: 啥，BLUG？啥时候？
<tonghuix> BinLi: 对了，下个月BLUG活动去ubuntu办公室如何？庆祝一下16.04
<jackyu> BinLi_afk，需要你和Aron等大侠的回归啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 多问一句，微信网页版，linux能用否？
<happyaron> onlylove: 能
<liamz> 可以的
<tonghuix> 别用微信就行
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正客户端不指望了
<xiaozhang> 还是不大明白这个loco team大概是做什么
<JoeyChan> 要不专门开个频道。。。这里闲聊人太多。。。。。。。。jackyu
<totorystal> 网页是坨坨的
<happyaron> JoeyChan: 今天就闲聊为主吧
<dawndiy> https://github.com/geeeeeeeeek/electronic-wechat  这个客户端不错，linux 能用
<liamz> LoCo就是ubuntu爱好者组成的俱乐部。
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - geeeeeeeeek/electronic-wechat: A better WeChat client on Mac OS X and Linux.
<BinLi> tonghuix: canonical的地方太小了
<onlylove> 刚刚还有人说可以灌水
<jackyu> tonghuix，要多大的场地？
<liamz> 约一个时间去聚会，交流的。比如你刚才说的装逼。哈哈
<BinLi> 会议室超过不了6个人
<never> 刚刚我的问是, 1, beta2 没有看到 x86 架构.
<happyaron> dawndiy: node 写的太重了
<tonghuix> BLUG活动20人就够，人超少
<totorystal> ubrl 挺有意思的
<ubrl> totorystal,
<never> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-2/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) Beta 2
<never> 我在这里没有找到 x86 能用的.
<tonghuix> 不过ubuntu 16.04的小活动可能会比较人多
<jackyu> tonghuix，什么时候，不行我找一个？
<onlylove> never: 你还在用32的硬件？
<BinLi> tonghuix: 16.04的人应该会很多
<never> amd64
<happyaron> AprilW: LTS是不是咱们还有纪念品？
<BinLi> never: install amd64差不多，也能装
<tonghuix> 应该是发布以后的那个周六吧
<AprilW> 嗯， 可以有， 具体什么和量没确定
<BinLi> happyaron: XD, 我还有点 14.04 的光盘
<tonghuix> 作为BLUG Coding for fun的活动
<JoeyChan> 都准备1604了。。。。。
<happyaron> BinLi: 哈哈
<never> 第二个问题, ubuntu.org.cn 现在是哪位在管理?
<happyaron> BinLi: 6.06的我还有一张
<happyaron> never: oneleaf，你要做啥
<AprilW> 但是社区活动， 肯定会支持的
<happyaron> 赞
<never> happyaron 目前论坛太分散了.
<happyaron> never: 叶大就是想要轻管理的
<tonghuix> jackyu: 应该是4月26日吧，你在北京吗？
<never> 06 正在做的事情, 今天还在做呢.
<happyaron> never: 他并无意改变
<jackyu> tonghuix，现在还不确定～
<tonghuix> jackyu: 没关系，毕竟还一个月呢
<xiaozhang> 大城市应该定期搞下线交流，比如一个星期或半个月或一个月。。我看到上海貌似有个组织，每个星期都有一天线下交流，有时就几个人，我觉得这个不错
<never> 06年在做的事情, 今天还在做呢.
<happyaron> xiaozhang: shlug 么
<happyaron> xiaozhang: ubuntu 的这个和那种没可比性
<onlylove> 帝都你们不嫌弃，我记得大望路那边有定期活动
<happyaron> 连szlug tjlug之类的都没办下去
<happyaron> onlylove: 朝阳lug （即blug
<tonghuix> BLUG每周都有定期活动
<JoeyChan> 广州lug也有活动的
<xiaozhang> 每次也不一定交流ubuntu或者linux的，思想交流也好啊
<JoeyChan> 不过广州lug基本不用ubuntu 。。。
<onlylove> 果然校长……
<happyaron> tonghuix: 可blug的活动跟海淀区没什么关系，:)
<tonghuix> BLUG现在网址换成blug.sh
<tonghuix> happyaron: 每个月至少会临幸一次海淀
<tonghuix> happyaron: 如果高兴会临幸多次。。
<xiaozhang> 这样也可以认识各种行业的人
<happyaron> tonghuix: 哦原来那老爷子真采纳建议了
<tonghuix> 哪个老爷子。。
<happyaron> 主席童鞋
<tonghuix> 额
 * tonghuix BLUG网址 https://blug.sh
<tonghuix> 上面这不是脚本。。这是网址
<xiaozhang> 多次线下交流，见得多了，大家就熟悉了。。每次参加活动，大家都没有深入认识了解，都是形式过场活动
<tonghuix> xiaozhang: 同意你！
<liamz> 作为一个曾经的折腾党，试过很多发行版，最后还是会到Ubuntu了。
<JoeyChan> 哈哈，同意
<tonghuix> 校长的看法就是准
<tonghuix> 也深入
<liamz> 都是有一个过程的，关键在于情怀。
<tonghuix> 重要的是坚持下来，无论是线下的还是线上的
<liamz> 多学点shell脚本什么的。
<jackyu> 嗯嗯，情怀很重要
<jackyu> tonghuix，你们的活动办得很棒
<dawndiy> 上次Gnome的活动，结束后在去地铁路上还和别人聊了好久呢，关键在情怀，没错，哈哈
<tonghuix> 谢谢。。
<tonghuix> 咱不卖情怀
<JoeyChan> 所以说，这些东西找校长讨论就没错的，哈哈哈
<liamz> 哈哈
<xiaozhang> 我跟joey线下接触多了，我们俩就熟悉了
<tonghuix> 目标是做年轻人第一款发行版
<jackyu> 哈哈
<tonghuix> 或者年轻人第一款操作系统
<liamz> 不会啊，你找到趣相投的人很棒
<onlylove> happyaron: blug的活动你经常去么？
<liamz> 之前在一个展会上遇到一个中学生，想学ubuntu
<happyaron> onlylove: 几年没去了
<BinLi> dawndiy: XD
<liamz> 当时就和他说了好多情怀
<liamz> 然后他被打动了，回家格式硬盘，安装Ubuntu
<JoeyChan> 。。。
<jackyu> 大家好，今天会议就此结束，如果有兴趣加入Ubuntu中文LoCo Team，请发邮件到我邮箱 jackyu@ubuntukylin.com，并简单介绍一下个人情况。我们近期再组织一次集中讨论。谢谢！
<NWMonster> ....情怀有啥用...需要啥用啥才是硬道理
<JoeyChan> 然后发现没有qq
<onlylove> liamz: 然后第二天哭着和你说，你还我数据
<tonghuix> jackyu: 你的邮箱是ubuntukylin还是ubuntu
<jackyu> 都可以lol
<tonghuix> ok
<onlylove> liamz: 中学生这种，容易心血来潮，长久用下去的不多
<JoeyChan> 依赖性有些不足
<never> 在学生群体中推广 Linux 是不错, 很多觉得只喂 windows.
<liamz> 这个决定不了的，只是看自己兴趣吧
<JoeyChan> 现在用习惯了ubuntu，换win发现这没有那没有会很不习惯
<dawndiy> 学生的教科书都是win吧
<never> 在学生群体中推广 Linux 是不错, 很多学校只喂 windows.
<totorystal> 用windowns多了才知道linux好在哪阿
<liamz> 蓝屏的钙不好喝，linux只要掌握了，就不怕了
<yugioh> 是的，换win后，各种不习惯
<onlylove> never: 推广有毛用，没qq微信yy lol直接格式化
<liamz> 这个问题很好解决
<jackyu> 很多人都是从中学开始用Ubuntu了
<xiaozhang> 我现在参加活动，关于it科技的，只要有兴趣就去参加，不一定就参加关于ubuntu或linux或开源的，我参加这些it科技活动，宣传推广ubuntu会更好，因为很多人还不大了解ubuntu，我现在是想让更多的人知道ubuntu手机和ubuntu平板，还有ubuntu物联网
<liamz> 买2台电脑
<totorystal> 不过有时候工作要求使win,没办法
<liamz> 虚拟机也是一个解决办法
<totorystal> 双系统,嘿嘿
<never> 我从 5.10 开始用 ubuntu, QQ 和 wechat 都是用网页版本.
<NWMonster> 推广linux只能靠情怀，绝对是个悲哀
<onlylove> 要虚拟也是虚机里面装linux
<onlylove> 双系统linux开机时间屈指可数
<xiaozhang> 我跟你们的想法和做法不同，所以很少参加这些讨论，我向来独来独往
<liamz> 用脚本解决问题的感觉比UI要舒服多了
<totorystal> 我电脑ubuntu ,win,kali,并存,想怎么换就没怎么换
<tonghuix> xiaozhang: 独行侠
<onlylove> 那校长讲下想法呗
<never> 9:38 了, 今天很可惜没有达成什么共识.
<JoeyChan> 哪天有空我搞个在ubuntu上的摄影后期教程，哈哈哈，效果不比win差
<tonghuix> IRC开会的话题不能泛泛而谈，一般适合投票，或者yes/no，或者汇总消息，这样比较效率高
<tonghuix> J
<totorystal> 同意1
<xiaozhang> 你们关注讨论技术比较多，而我比较简单，只是让更多的人知道和了解ubuntu
<tonghuix> 期待啊
<dawndiy> JoeyChan: 这个可以有
<\u> never: 广告wechatircd和Mojo-WebQQ
<onlylove> 不是我们想讨论技术啊，如果不是日常应用都要折腾，谁愿意讨论技术
<yugioh> QQ或微信可以用手机解决嘛
<yugioh> 谁没个手机啊
<yugioh> 手机容易发语音信息
<totorystal> onlylove 日常应用只是折腾,觉得还没到技术层面
<onlylove> 报告领导我的还是功能机
<yugioh> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yugioh> 换个智能机
<onlylove> totorystal: 是没到技术层面，装个qq都要先装crossover，然后还经常出输入法问题，就这俩就够普通用户折腾了
<xiaozhang> 我日常使用很简单，没那么多事情搞
<onlylove> yugioh: 求捐款
<yugioh> 你有多少?需要多少捐款?
<onlylove> 算了，我现在这个用的好好地
<yugioh> 好吧
<yugioh> 用模拟器?
<yugioh> 用安卓模拟器上手机QQ
<onlylove> 卡欸
<onlylove> 我就不吐槽google那破烂了
<yugioh> 我的意思是电脑上
<zhsj> 盯着QQ不放，怎么不去隔壁deepin啊
<dawndiy> 首先，用QQ来干嘛～ :P
<yugioh> deepin的频道是?
<never> 社区推广 Linux 是从下而上, 如果一位学生之前学习的都是 Linux, 毕业给老板丢一份 dot 的文件, 老板打不开. 如果你今天是某位小领导, 是否出一份力气, 要求你的下属使用开源的软件. 例如小米这些公司, 开发手机都是 ubuntu 环境, 刷机工具居然没有. 良心呢!?
<totorystal> onlylove 我就是那种用户,还没成功.后来觉得有点本末倒置,还是去看鸟哥的教程先
<onlylove> 如果你不在中国生活，你不用qq微信很正常，如果你在中国生活，免不了和这些东西打交道，什么叫盯着不放
<never> QQ, 微信都是让人变笨的东西, 有什么就懂得问, 从来不会思考, 我一般在手机上用, 时不时看一下. 没有必要一直死盯在屏幕.
<zhsj> onlylove: 所以你可以去隔壁deepin啊
<yugioh> 可以在opensuse里面安个安卓模拟器
<\u> deepin怎么了？
<dawndiy> 最近已经把我这的实习生全换成 Linux 了，桌面环境就自己随意了
<onlylove> zhsj: 我去deepin做啥，deepin是crossover的，我直接windows简单粗暴啊
<\u> Mojo-WebQQ只需要每天扫码一次啊
<yugioh> 或者你是ubuntu用户，也可以在ubuntu里面安一个安卓模拟器
<yugioh> 以后微信用户多了，就不用管手机QQ了
<zhsj> onlylove: 对啊，那你为什么非要在linux上用QQ呢，为什么不用win啊
<yugioh> 就不用管QQ了
<yugioh> 用微信吧
<yugioh> 鼓励大家用微信
<onlylove> zhsj: 我的意思是，deepin和ubuntu并无本质区别
<zhsj> 又要用linux，又要用QQ，又不去用deepin，这个好难啊
<yugioh> 以后用微信吧
<never> 鼓励大家用邮件.
<onlylove> 那么你们的目的是啥，推广，对不？
<never> 微信是个闭环.
<yugioh> linux用户要打量宣传微信
<onlylove> 你用的是系统还是应用？
<totorystal> 对了,linux同步本地时间,有这样的命令吗
<yugioh> 邮件反人性啊
<\u> 你们可以去 #archlinux-cn 参观一下
<\u> 各聊天协议都打通了
<yugioh> 还是用微信吧
<never> ntp-update
<never> totorystal ntp
<totorystal> never 好
<onlylove> 既然手机上ios和安卓你们都用qq 微信和这个那个，证明你们不在乎系统，在乎的是应用
<yugioh> \u： 微信也可以上#archlinux-cn吗?
<memyself> linux下怎么用微信啊？
<onlylove> 一个没想要应用的系统，你们怎么推广
<onlylove> memyself: web
<memyself> 哦
<JoeyChan> telegram
<memyself> 这个我也会
<never> memyself https://wx.qq.com
<ubrl> never: ⇪ 微信网页版
<memyself> 觉得还是没有产品（硬件）
<memyself> 推广开了，什么都好说
<yugioh> windows下也没有微信客户端吧
<\u> yugioh: https://github.com/tuna/fishroom bot打通两个群。我的方案是个人的，把微信模拟成IRC server wechatircd
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - tuna/fishroom: Message forwarding for multiple IM protocols
<onlylove> yugioh: 有
<yugioh> 真的吗?
<zhsj> 为什么一定要推广给非要用QQ的用户呢
<memyself> 真有
<memyself> 还是直接上硬件产品
<\u> 还有xmpp telegram tox的打通方案
<memyself> 捆绑
<iMadper> \u: spacemacs 用了嘛?
<never> @ zhsj 同意 +1
<memyself> 配上培训、教材，推广开了就好了
<onlylove> 算了，你们继续做梦
<zhsj> 推广也要推广给合适的用户啊，完全没必要推广给那些只用QQ，ms office的人啊
<zhsj> 那些人用着win很好啊
<yugioh> 我总觉得在电脑上用微信的感觉很怪
<\u> iMadper: 不直接用，只抄有用的部分 https://github.com/MaskRay/Config/blob/master/home/.emacs.d/init.el 不过我最终还是成为了neovim用户
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Config/init.el at master · MaskRay/Config · GitHub
<yugioh> 微信的语音信息，电脑就非常不方便
<onlylove> zhsj: 不用那些的人，本身就在用linux，不是么，需要推广？
<yugioh> 总之用微信的，感觉不介意有没有电脑客户端
<iMadper> \u: 你皈依neovim了啊
<memyself> 我自己就都是用linux
<yugioh> 所以等着微信一统天下就好了
<zhsj> 比如有些程序员，用win开发的，可以让他们试试用linux
<iMadper> \u: 我今天才用来一下spacemacs. 感觉... 怪怪的...
<iMadper> yugioh: 微信早就一统天下了
 * iMadper 诶, 今天大家都在聊什么?
<onlylove> 他们开发windows app的，你让他们用linux，嗯，很好
<onlylove> iMadper: 他们在开会推广ubuntu
<iMadper> zhsj: 为啥要试试linux. win下开发工具那么好用
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<yugioh> @iMadper 那就没有问题了啊
<zhsj> 而有些人，比如企业里的行政之类的，严重依赖win上的应用，就不要再向他们推荐linux了
<memyself> 但我觉得自己很怪：手机用google的，笔记本用外星人（也是dell的），平板用dell的
<iMadper> zhsj: 单说开发工具这一点, 就已经严重依赖win了啊
<\u> http://img.vim-cn.com/0b/52d2a874d8b7e6dd65a078bf83fa4dc8e7b476.jpg
<yugioh> @iMadper win 那么重要啊
<\u> wechatircd后，语音只需要点击一下链接……
<never> zhsj 要看开发什么, 我在 win 下走不动了.
<xiaozhang> 我看你们是在争论些东西，没在讨论用什么方式，方法去推广ubuntu
<onlylove> 看看手机上的wp和桌面的linux，何其相似
<onlylove> xiaozhang: 我说qq，有人说让我去deepin
<zhsj> 如果你开发win应用，自然不会去推荐用linux
 * iMadper 换个名字, 不然被我公司人抓到
<onlylove> iMadper: 抓到会罚钱么
<\u> iMadper: 因为emacslisp写不来……vim改起来方便，终端支持true color/alternative cursor了，和gui差距极小
<xiaozhang> 这也是我不喜欢这些讨论，所以我也不喜欢去ubuntu社区
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 至少会被我老板说吧. 那天我跟我老板说我们支持指纹识别也没用, 结果被我老板吐槽了
<yugioh> @onlylove, 微信已经一统天下了，就不用担心QQ的问题了
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 赞. 不喜欢终端的东西.
<ZeroCopy`> yugioh: 不过是从一个坑换成另外一个坑
<yugioh> @\u 好厉害
<onlylove> yugioh: 微信和qq刚分家，提现还要钱，未来怎样还不知
<yugioh> @zerocopy 微信不一样，大家主要在手机上用微信，不用担心电脑客户端的问题
<yugioh> @onlylove, 提现好像是超过一千块才要钱
<onlylove> yugioh: 不用加@，直接敲名字，tab补全
<\u> ZeroCopy`: 色彩上和gui没差距了 http://img.vim-cn.com/ac/eb5864f1b0dca034477444b0e007735f6b9524.jpg
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 你的字体真丑
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 问题不是出在显示效果上
<\u> 求推荐字体
<ZeroCopy`> \u: terminal上面的split window, 没办法用鼠标复制粘贴...
<yugioh> onlylove:  所以提现的问题也不用担心，反正微信比QQ好就是了，以后几代的人，可能就只用微信了
<ZeroCopy`> \u: hermit
<onlylove> yugioh: 微信能传文件不，有聊天记录不
<\u> ZeroCopy`: 尽量tmux
<yugioh> onlylove: 原来可以tab补全啊，太酷了
<ZeroCopy`> yugioh: 不, 你错了. 我们这代人都是用微信的, 以后的人都用qq的.
<\u> 微信可以传文件。wechatircd也支持了……
<ZeroCopy`> 作为一个中年人，我问过一个小朋友（12岁）她为什么喜欢用QQ而不是微信，回答如下：“因为你们这些中年人都用微信，所以我们发个动态父母亲戚就都知道了，还没事在朋友圈转发鸡汤文，烦不烦啊。”
<yugioh> ZeroCopy: 我还是看好微信些
<ZeroCopy`> 复制粘贴自知乎
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 我刚想说，你装毛中年人
<yugioh> ZeroCopy, 朋友圈有权限的
<dawndiy> \u: 感觉byobu比tmux好用，虽然底层都是tmux
<never> onlylove: 如果要传文件, 要记录为何要用微信?
<\u> onlylove: http://img.vim-cn.com/92/f3cc7f876f9cfec0a8a29bdb6142d386eca3fa.jpg
<ZeroCopy`> yugioh: 屏蔽老妈?
<yugioh> ZeroCopy, 反倒是QQ，你发个动态才是谁都看见了呢
 * ZeroCopy` 到底在讨论什么?
<ZeroCopy`> yugioh: 老爸老妈都用微信了, 谁来看我qq的动态?
<onlylove> never: 前面说了，以后几代都用微信
<never> 朋友圈总会有一些没有意义的东西. 我朋友圈谁也不看.
<yugioh> ZeroCopy, 有些话题的确要屏蔽老妈
<never> onlylove: 以后几代都用, 是因为我们这一代用了.
<onlylove> \u: 这啥玩具
<never> 作为一家 CCAV 来做推动这些事
<never> 我也是醉了.
<totorystal> never什么朋友圈,简直就是商圈
<yugioh> totorystal: 微商的一率屏蔽
<onlylove> 看来朋友圈已经被微商玩坏了
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 为什么今天一堆不认识的人来ubuntu-cn帮腾讯做市场分析?
<\u> 似乎在开会LoCo社区组建
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 要不开多一个频道, 叫#qq-vs-wechat
<never> 说好听点是微商, 说白了就是圈钱, 跟之前传销没什么两样.
<yugioh> 哈哈哈
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 哦.... code_envy和hermit是我近期比较喜欢的字体. hermit更好一些
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 这事情我挑起来的，因为我说要推广u，就要有app，首先是q
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 然后有人说微信……
<totorystal> never 同步本地时间到上海服务器了,就是不知道总乱是怎么回事
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 你真是扯淡的高手
<never> totorystal: 看看时区对不对.
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: ubuntu有q也没用啊.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 那你给个推广方案欸
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 要有好的开发者工具 + 政府强力推啊
<yugioh> 政府强力推了的话，就没我们什么事了
<totorystal> never 从linux切换到win,再切回来,就会出现这个问题
<never> gov ? 在推国产 OS
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 开发工具啊，eclipse凑合用嘛，政府推指望不上，不过我觉得游戏可以有
<totorystal> never 时区没错
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 指着steam啊?
<never> totorystal: 这个是 BIOS 问题.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 不过eclipse扯上java有点那啥
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: java好啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: steam不指望
<never> totorystal: 是使用 utc 时间, 而 windows 是使用当地时间.
<yugioh> 游戏这种东西，一定得大公司出手才行
<yugioh> 我们没有发挥余地
<onlylove> totorystal: 你把linux设置使用localtime
<onlylove> totorystal: 不要用utc
<ZeroCopy`> totorystal: 两个办法, 修改你的windows的注册表, 让他用utc, 或者修改你的linux, 告诉他你的RTC存的是local time.
<ZeroCopy`> totorystal: timedatectl 看  RTC in local TZ 是 no还是yes, 如果是no, 改成yes.
<totorystal> never 嗯 ,好吧.我看看,你说的真详细
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: windows能用utc？
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 当然能.
<never> totorystal http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=256151
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 解决 Windows 和 Ubuntu 时间不一致的问题,两则 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: ryoohki
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 宇宙第一操作系统, 连utc都改不了, 还用个屁.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 那弱鸡啥时候能的
<totorystal> ZeroCopy` 多谢
<yugioh> 还好我只用单系统
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 在我第一次用linux的时候, win就有这个功能了, 大约是08年吧.
<onlylove> 为毛没人告诉我，每次都是把linux设置CST
<never> onlylove 因为你不问.
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 我也喜欢改linux的RTC标记.
<onlylove> never: 毛我不问
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 新的efi时钟标准, 要求nvram里面记录RTC标记.
<onlylove> never: 我问了也不一定有几个知道的
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 然后OS不应该去假设RTC类型, 而是读标记来判断RTC类型.
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 也就是说, 在过几年, 这个问题就不复存在了.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 那样最好
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 所以呢, 你就算会改, 以后也会变成无用技能
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 早就该这样了
<ZeroCopy`> \u: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/4146502   来看看好看不?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 以后是无用技能的东西多了
<totorystal> never lol,
<\u> ZeroCopy`: 我是配置了monospace https://github.com/MaskRay/Config/blob/master/home/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf 然后用termite，指定字体为monospace
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Config/fonts.conf at master · MaskRay/Config · GitHub
<\u> 但不知道为什么fontconfig设置似乎没生效……
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 你从sp1里面偷的正黑?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 忘了哪个网站做过一个专题，说是消失的职业啥的
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 那估计就有我司
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 做linux桌面有啥前途
<\u> ZeroCopy`: 不知道哪里下载的了
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 别啊，人今天在开会推广呢
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 现在的流行做法是下载win10的iso, 然后用cab工具解开, 提取字体
<\u> 我用的还是2014年1月的版本……
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 那会儿的办法是下载win7 sp1的升级包, cab解开, 偷字体.
<\u> 作案老手
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 是的. 微软良心公司, 字体弄得好看.
<\u> 我现在不知道为什么Chrome用不了Noto Emoji Color
<ZeroCopy`> \u: ... ... 开个bug, 我找chrome开发帮你跟?
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 你最近为什么这么热衷Emoji?
<never> 字体是方正的
<\u> 但是https://gist.github.com/hexchain/47f550472e79d0805060
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 彩色窝窝头魔改配置，请配合 aur/cairo-coloredemoji 食用 · GitHub
<\u> 他也是Arch，各项配置都和我差不多的，我们都搞了fontconfig cairo，结果他就显示正常了
<ZeroCopy`> \u: ... ... 没搞过...
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 这种只是本地有效的, 修改的意义是啥啊...
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 自己看着爽
<\u> 我打开 http://dev.stephendiehl.com/hask/ 里面除了标题和代码，大多数字都是 font-family: 'Fira Sans' 。结果我这里都显示不了(透明字)
<ubrl> ⇪ f: What I Wish I Knew When Learning Haskell 2.3 ( Stephen Diehl )
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 就和那些修改游戏客户端模型的一样
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 所以他们打算怎么推广ubuntu?   cc never totorystal yugioh
<\u> 怀疑chrome哪里坏了。但是用一个新的profile也有同样问题
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 他们爱怎么推怎么推
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 你们chrome版本一样?
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 不阿, 我还是希望有正经方案出来的.
<\u> Arch用户应该各方面都差不多……
<\u> emoji好看啊
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 我也看不到....
<ZeroCopy`> \u: chrome有stable和dev啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 国标，专有行业软件挑头，反正想推广必须先有软件
<never> ZeroCopy` 其实不在意如何推广, 每个人都有自己的方式. 例如我让我的客户将他们的服务器都迁往 Linux 也是一种.
<totorystal> \u 审美不一样阿,我觉得挺难看
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 当然，这说的是桌面
<never> 说难听一点, 对付新手就让新手去做吧.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 服务器，需要推广么
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 不需要啊, 服务器端, 有微软帮忙推广ubuntu啊
<never> 确实的说是 Debian.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 所以嘛，问题是linux桌面现在和手机上的wp一样，如何破局
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 除非有强力推.
<onlylove> never: 其实国内服务器还是centos多一点
<ZeroCopy`> never: 确切的说是ubuntu.
<ZeroCopy`> never: 微软只是自己用debian的魔改. 他推的linux distro还是ubuntu的魔改
<never> 在使用 windows AD 及 exchange 的环境中, 装一台 Linux, 让他们把 pop3s 打开
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 微软为啥这么做呢？
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 为了推azure.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 我是说，它自己魔改d，然后推广魔改u
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 好问题! 我记得他们用的魔改的u是我们提供的镜像+技术支持?
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 不知道他们cloud的项目怎么玩的.
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 微软内部那么多组, 也不是很互通吧可能?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 如果那样是有可能的，debian没商业支持
<\u> Chromium emoji似乎正常了
<ZeroCopy`> \u: ... 只有chrome不行?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 至于你说的不互通，很正常
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 对啊, ubuntu公司就几百人还不互通呢
<onlylove> 也不知vulkan的驱动出来，会咋样
 * ZeroCopy` 不扯了, 写代码. 
<never> ZeroCopy` 这么拼
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 邵成的haskell讲座你去不?
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 就在贵校里面.
<\u> ZeroCopy`: 结束了……
<\u> ZeroCopy`: 前两天吧
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 不是四月??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
 * ZeroCopy` 天啦撸, 我还要去的
<\u> ZeroCopy`: 而且我已经毕业了……目前在成都治牙
<ZeroCopy`> \u: http://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/20624189   ...
<ZeroCopy`> \
<ubrl> ZeroCopy`: ⇪ 知乎专栏
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 治牙???????
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 成都???
<\u> ZeroCopy`: 华西口腔，据说比较好
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 恩. 我ex在北京口腔医院, 回北京之后需要复查啥的我可以帮你要个号之类的...
<\u> ex原来还可以用……
<\u> 先行谢过。感觉未来来北京机会益少
<\u> (上海
<\u> 还是肉翻好
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 哦...对, 你毕业了
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 肉翻了啊??!??!?!!?
<\u> 没有啊，只是想
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 那为啥之前没肉翻.... 今年 h1b没抽中
<yugioh> 大好青年啊
<yugioh> 就要去效忠美帝了
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 我记得, google这种, 美帝h1b没中的话可以去大澳或者瑞士的
<yugioh> 哎。。。我种花家留不住人才啊
<\u> 国内钱少……
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 差不多吧...
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 你在上海有家...
<yugioh> 所以看来我们还是要多发展发展经济啊，没钱留不住人才
<\u> 毕业生国内待遇很低的
<\u> 事实
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 美帝 12w 跟你上海 25w差不多生活.
<\u> 看了知乎……感觉还是有差异的
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 恩, 豪车随便买嘛
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 吃饭什么都靠公司食堂..
<\u> 以及大公司都太流氓了……小公司都太不靠谱了
<yugioh> 感觉12w$应该和36w￥差不多吧
<\u> 工作强度也不一样
<ZeroCopy`> yugioh: 取决于你在当地有没有家.
<yugioh> soga
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 我司工作强度低啊, 你看不上
<\u> 有家但是去张江要2个小时……
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 哦, 我以前去rh也是两个小时...
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 确实浪费.
<\u> 然后之前研究发现就没有低于1.5小时的……
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 上海也这么恐怖啊
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 你现在在的公司叫啥啊?
<\u> 现在无业，之前实习过数个地方
<\u> 微拍 依图 掌赢 阿里 wooko 文因互联
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 在不，推荐个索尼的耳机，降噪的
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 你都定了sony + 降噪了, 也没啥可选了
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 有很多款，我记得，我帮别人问的，问ath森海索尼
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 手机用的
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 主打降噪就boss啊
<ZeroCopy`> bose
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 算了，他说百元以内哪个便宜用哪个……
<onlylove> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2633653
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 世预赛-黄博文武磊立功 国足2-0卡塔尔有望出线 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> 国足赢了
<wh> 第一次使用，有点晕
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢
<spades-k> ?
<spades-k> ..
 * spades-k 
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • intel的CPU, speedstep和C1E都关闭了,加上从不更换硅脂,有没有因此导致CPU异常的案例?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476835 intel的CPU, speedstep和C1E都关闭了,加上从不更换硅脂,有没有因此导致CPU异常的案例? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-30 3:21
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-30
<o0O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15556401/
<o0O> ubuntu最近几天的更新频繁出错，根本进行不了。  大家帮看看怎么解决
<o0O> 服务器也换了好几个了
<lostsnow> o0O: 把 ffmpeg 这个去了吧
<o0O> 怎么去？
<o0O> 把它的PPA源注释掉？
<o0O> 也是  这玩意儿貌似过时了  现在都不在官方的源里了  要安装使用得自己编译了
<o0O> 但我记得有最新版本了  可是编译好麻烦呐
<o0O> 我先注释掉它
<o0O> 有没有使用Iptux这个软件的
<o0O> 现在这个软件还是针对局域网进行即时通信吧？ 不是广域网的吧？
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  11:08
<lostsnow> ubrl: 得对时了
<ubrl> lostsnow,
<ulot0> ubuntu的论坛是不是被墙了？
<NeverMin> 我也打不开.
<NeverMin> ubrl
<ubrl> NeverMin,
<ulot0> 翻墙才打得开
<ulot0> ubrl, 你会种族歧视么？
<ubrl> ulot0,
<roylez> 你们说的是中文论坛还是英文论坛？
<ulot0> 中文论坛
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> ulot0: 木有问题，墙了？cn域名也不放过？
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: 狗蛋你打算给CJ带辣条？
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: 淘气
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: cj是啥?
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: Chris J
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 拆奶罩啊
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 不认识啊
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: 看错人了，你原来是另外一个渣
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 除了你之外的另一个
<ulot0> roylez, 不知道啊，你看我的话也是带问号的，你转过来问我我哪回答的了你呢。。。
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: 恩，我知道自己渣，所以就出来祸害歪果仁了
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 我祸害这个频道就够了
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: 年轻人要有志气
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: 出来耍啊
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 我年纪大了啊
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 现在是00后的世界了
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: 等拿了我的钱分我一半
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 我这种90后, 已经老了
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: http://qichacha.com/firm_ZJ_0454cad385342dc00566c68bcc6aca21.shtml
<ubrl> ZeroCopy`: ⇪ 绍兴土肥圆纺织品有限公司工商信息_电话_地址_信用信息_财务信息 - 企查查
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: http://www.qichacha.com/firm_CQ_950531b380d5f174b3014d5da6621283.shtml
<ubrl> ZeroCopy`: ⇪ 重庆单身狗科技有限公司工商信息_电话_地址_信用信息_财务信息 - 企查查
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: http://www.qichacha.com/firm_CQ_950531b380d5f174b3014d5da6621283.shtml
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: http://jandan.net/2016/03/30/die-at-home.html
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪  绝症患者适合在家等死 - 无厘头研究 - 煎蛋
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 我一直在家等死呢
<ZeroCopy`> roylez: 严重的AD
<ulot0> ubrl, 你还会说话不
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你在避关？
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  11:36
<ulot0> ubrl, 你的时间不对
<ubrl> ulot0,
<smake> 我是中原人,不做中國人
<DawnFantasy> 一个技术论坛都要纠结这个了？
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，居然嫌弃我没windows经验
<onlylove> DawnFantasy: 发生了啥
<smake> onlylove, 我中原地區只能只能windows ,你就從了吧...
<onlylove> smake: 我是说，又发生了啥？我刚来啥都不知
<smake> onlylove, 我宣佈 從此不做中國人,只做中原人,和中國劃清界限...
<onlylove> smake: 你这么厉害，咋不上天呢？
<onlylove> smake: 身份证，户口本，还有护照的国籍别忘了改
<dexterk> 哈哈哈
<dexterk> smake, 欣赏你
<smake> dexterk, 謝謝
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 怎么这么多中二?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 不清楚
<smake> ZeroCopy`, 這是很嚴肅的問題
<ZeroCopy`> smake: 我也蛮严肃的
 * ZeroCopy` 现在看到中原, 最先想到的是VietNam
<smake> ZeroCopy`, 也許幾十年後,你就不覺得我的話彆扭了...
<ZeroCopy`> smake: 你连明天会发生啥都不知道, 别说十年后了
<smake> 不是十年後,是幾十年後,你不會連中原字都不認識了吧...
 * ZeroCopy` 吃饭去. 放假真好.
<smake> 啦啦啦
<roylez> ZeroCopy`: 90后太多了，擦
<onlylove> smake: 你这几十年真的有问题，几十年后，人还在不在还是个问题呢
<onlylove> roylez: 咋办，加o开boot？
<roylez> onlylove: 木有这权限
<onlylove> roylez: ZeroCopy` 有
<roylez> onlylove: 不想找90后要
<onlylove> roylez: 那你找侯总要吧
<roylez> onlylove: 犯困，算了
<onlylove> roylez: 酷胖还在大摩呢？
<roylez> onlylove: 你说boot，我就想到车。尼玛，这边管trunk叫boot
<roylez> onlylove: 是啊
 * ZeroCopy` 撑死我
 * DawnFantasy 吃饱了
<DawnFantasy> smake, 你宣布了没用，没人承认：）
<smake> DawnFantasy, 從我作起,中原人人人有責!!!
<DawnFantasy> 我认为在这里不应该讨论这个，我既不支持你也不反对你。
<smake> DawnFantasy, 這就足以....
<DawnFantasy> 呵呵。
<DawnFantasy> 话说，为啥没有debian-cn这个的。。。
<onlylove> DawnFantasy: 人少
<NeverMin> DawnFantasy 你可以开呀.
<DawnFantasy> 我不开，没精力维护
<NeverMin> 现在不是动不动就 QQ 群
<onlylove> DawnFantasy: 这边其实不少是其他distro的
<RongXian> 改名linux-zh ?
<onlylove> DawnFantasy: 因为人少就都凑过来了
<NeverMin> 远程协助, 贴图.
<DawnFantasy> QQ群好累
<onlylove> RongXian: 貌似真有这个频道
<ZeroCopy`> DawnFantasy: 不需要debian-cn了, 这里就是: debian-cn && arch-cn && fedora-cn && mint-cn && ubuntu-cn
<RongXian> onlylove: 只是沒人
<RongXian> 還差emacs-zh
<ZeroCopy`> RongXian: emacs还没死啊?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 你把suse扔了？
<RongXian> ZeroCopy`: 會說人話嗎
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: suse还玩嘛? 不是已经沦落到mageia级别了吗?
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 跟centos一样了吧
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 小心玛格丽特苏打你
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 别闹了, 要打也是别人打她
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 乱喷比我狠多了
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 那个什么苏不就是经常发文按照商业发行版的要求, 来喷ubuntu desktop版本那个嘛.
<lostsnow> irc 的人越来越少了 特别是国内
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 说起来opensuse的desktop貌似确实比u的强 那么点
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 忘了上次用的时候啥问题了
<lostsnow> wayland 现在咋样了
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 虽然kde卡的要死要死的
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 反正我换arch之前, 觉得最好用的是 mageia
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: mageia的kde不卡啊
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: mandrive那些人还是可以的. 可惜商业化做的不好.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 不，kde给我整体感觉就是卡，不分发行版
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 那是你电脑的问题...
<ZeroCopy`> lostsnow: 装一个试试看就知了
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 关我电脑啥事情，i5 +12G还能卡到哪里
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 就是点了图标，然后跳半天
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 那不会, 我i5 8g, 不卡
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 这个感觉卡
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 跳半天跟de有啥关系...
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: de又不会影响你应用的加载速度...
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: kde启动程序不是那个图标跳半天么
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 那破玩意让我觉得卡还不行？
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 那时间也不是浪费在图标上了啊...
<lostsnow> onlylove: osx 也会在那跳``
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 哦, 感觉卡啊...
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 跟我一样, 两块儿 ssd 组成 raid0
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 就不觉得了
<onlylove> lostsnow: 不是转圈么
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove:  Timing buffered disk reads: 2640 MB in  3.00 seconds = 879.74 MB/sec
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 没钱上pci-e ssd, 不然更快
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: ee神在的时候，没少喷kde那跳来跳去的图标
 * ZeroCopy` 看书去了. 
<z-zmh> 卡西欧
<lostsnow> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-5-Years-Wayland
<ubrl> ⇪ f: It Was Five Years Ago Since Ubuntu Thought They Would Switch To Wayland - Phoronix
 * ZeroCopy` 笑看Wayland VS Mir
<ZeroCopy`> lostsnow: 当年想要打败X11的项目, 没有夭折的只剩下Mir和Wayland了.
<ZeroCopy`> lostsnow: 本来Wayland也是没机会的, 不过Mir宣布要做, 导致Wayland的人危机感瞬间出来, 于是又开始活跃开发了.
<lostsnow> ZeroCopy`: 关键还是没有商业驱动 进展太慢了
<lostsnow> ZeroCopy`: chromeos 用着感觉还行 就是感觉限制太多了
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 我突然想起个事情来，mod的签名咋看，或者说，咋看mod是否被篡改过
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: mod是啥? kernel moudule?
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/module-signing.txt
<ubrl> ⇪ t: type=text/plain; charset=UTF-8 ; 长度=10.26 KiB
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 我只知道, 如果你的kernel开了检查module签名的话, 加载未签名的会有警告的
<onlylove> ZeroCopy`: 貌似猫猫那天面试，我就这个不知道
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 不过, 检查签名这种东西从来都是, 签名放在文件的一个段里面, 把这个签名提取出来, 剩下部分算校验码
<ZeroCopy`> onlylove: 都是这个套路, 你面试说不知道kernel怎么做, 但是离不开这种套路, 估计面试官也当你答对了. 毕竟没人关心这个.
<huntxu> .
<huntxu> 近来工作效率直线下降，求破
<harajuku> chihchun_afk: 把你微信删了, 反正你也不说话 还有被你发现和姑娘搭讪的风险
<harajuku> huntxu: 割了 无欲无求就好了
<huntxu> /dev/urandom: read error (No such file or directory) Seems urandom cannot be download from internet.
<huntxu> So, what can I do ?
<onlylove> huntxu: connect to internet and download urandom
<roylez> huntxu: 晚上太操劳了？
<huntxu> roylez: 显然无关
<roylez> huntxu: 狡辩
<huntxu> roylez: 那是你这种上了年纪的才会遇到的问题
<roylez> huntxu: 学物理的都是活龙，你看看杨振宁
<huntxu> 形婚而已
<memyself> huntxu：你怎么知道？
<lostsnow> huntxu: how do u know?
<memyself> 说漏了，无语了
<freeflying> huntxu: 换工作
<huntxu> 想换没人要啊
<chihchun> harajuku: 不太閒聊。:-)
<harajuku> huntxu: 来我这儿搞hadoop或者zookeeper
<huntxu> harajuku: 不会
<huntxu> harajuku: 学艺不精
<imtxc> harajuku: ..
<imtxc> harajuku: 肉疼啊
<harajuku> imtxc: 被爆了?
<imtxc> harajuku: 贵啊
<nyfair> 我觉得c社的傻逼系统造就了一堆傻逼开源厨，他妈连个编译都不会，还敢说爱开源世界
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛支不支持啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 当然支持
<harajuku> 喜欢蛤蛤也不需要去学琴棋书画嘛
<o0O> 大家好  有没有人用过qTox
<nyfair> 话说我把我在那个傻逼论坛的签名改了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=476735
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 求助：使用ffmpeg将视频压缩成指定的大小 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<nyfair> o0O: qt必须死
<o0O> 我发现qt程序无法用fcitx输入中文呢？
<o0O> 呵呵
<o0O> 看来你也不喜欢QT
<o0O> 呵呵
<nyfair> o0O: 因为qt垃圾
<o0O> 这货现在不是挺火的么
<o0O> 不讨论这个
<nyfair> o0O: 但是gtk比qt更烂，两渣相权取其优
<o0O> 有什么办法可以在qt写的程序里用上fcitx输入法？
<o0O> 我在网上找了好些个教程  我了个去了  竟然都不灵
<o0O> nyfair, 哈哈哈
<nyfair> fcitx还活着啊，不是搜狗出手了么？
<o0O> 啊？？搜狗有linux版本的了？
<o0O> 有五笔么？
<nyfair> happyaron: 你写的sogou还没丢掉fcitx啊？
<o0O> 我查查
<o0O> 什么意思？
<o0O> fcitx挺好的   现在社区也很强壮
<nyfair> o0O: 找happyaron，那家伙就是写sogou linux版的
<o0O> 噢  好嘞
<chihchun> 我以为 happyaron 很爱 fcitx
<o0O> 有没有手机号  我打爆他  哈哈哈
<nyfair> sogou社区表示，呵呵
<o0O> 远水不解近渴呀
<nyfair> o0O: 那家伙是全职雇员，不是那种没工资的开源厨，有问题就骂他准没错
<o0O> 这个qt程序不支持fcitx 也真是闹人
<o0O> 呵呵   不好吧  嘻嘻
<o0O> qtox 是utox的一变种   用QT变得
<o0O> 不用qtox也行   那就用utox  日了  这utox在官方的页面上竟然按步骤安装不上
<o0O> nyfair, 要不要帮忙看一下
<o0O> https://wiki.tox.chat/binaries#gnulinux
<ubrl> ⇪ f: binaries - Tox Wiki
<o0O> 在ubuntu一行
<vickycq> o0O: 安装相应的支持。貌似是 libfcitx-qt0
<onlylove> o0O: export QT_IME=FCTIX
<onlylove> o0O: 好像是这样来着
<o0O> 楼上二位   这些都试过了
<vickycq> o0O: printenv | grep _IM
<nyfair> vickycq: 我刚在论坛喷过你
<vickycq> QT_IM_MODULES
<o0O> 我的QT还是5.5.1
<o0O> vickycq,QT_IM_MODULES=xim
<vickycq> 问题在这里
<o0O> ？ 求解
<o0O> QT4_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<onlylove> o0O: 你要把那个改掉
<nyfair> o0O: 讲道理啊，我想通了再也不用linux的时候还是scim时代，fcitx我可没经历过
<nyfair> o0O: 用ibus吧
<vickycq> 这个是 im-config 自动改的
<onlylove> nyfair: 两个差不多的，反正都要改变量
<vickycq> 安装相应的支持库后， im-config 会自动设置
<o0O> nyfair, 兄弟   ibus也是这个鸟情况
<o0O> vickycq, 我该怎么做？
<nyfair> o0O: 找happyaron啊
<vickycq> 具体哪个库我一时不知道
<vickycq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fcitx+qt&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- fcitx qt
<o0O> onlylove, 改成=fcitx ?
<vickycq> 估计是fcitx-libs-qt5 libfcitx-qt5-1 这些
<o0O> nyfair, 这哥们儿估计不在线
<onlylove> o0O: 讲道理，如果你想在qt程序里面用fcitx，那个变量好像确实应该是fcitx
<o0O> 我用全球BB机呼他  吼吼
<vickycq> 无需手动改，装好后 im-config 会自动设置
<onlylove> o0O: 不过qt4是那样，5是不是不清楚
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2990972238
<ubrl> ⇪ t: fcitx 在qt5中怎么用啊_archlinux吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> qtox是qt4还是qt5
<vickycq> 具体是  /usr/share/im-config/data/22_fcitx.rc 这个脚本负责的
<vickycq> 打开一看就明白了。
<o0O> vickycq, 好的 我现在去弄一下  不过dpkg -L fcitx-frontend-qt5 后  我找到了.so文件  并放到了qt程序的相应目录里   结果无效
<o0O> 我再按你的方法去看一下那个脚本
<o0O> nyfair, 是qt5
<nyfair> 话说redox现在已经连图形界面都有了啊
<nyfair> 有没有小白鼠试试
<nyfair> rust写的os
<nyfair> http://www.oschina.net/news/71800/rust-based-redox-os-devs-slam-linux-unix-gpl
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Redox OS 开发者抨击 Linux、Unix 和 GPL - 开源中国社区
<o0O> vickycq, https://wiki.tox.chat/binaries#gnulinux  能否看一下debian/ubuntu那一栏  按这个说明  我update后应该就可以找到utox了   （utox是纯种的tox聊天软件，去中心化，政府监控不了）
<ubrl> ⇪ f: binaries - Tox Wiki
<lostsnow> nyfair: 坐等淫王开喷
<haile_qin>  /me
<vickycq> o0O: 22_fcitx.rc 第 46 行开始，寻找 libfcitxplatforminputcontextplugin.so 这个文件
<nyfair> o0O: qt的恶心程度比起mfc来说半斤八两，https://github.com/nyfair/freeimagerip/tree/master/plugin/Qt
<ubrl> ⇪ f: freeimagerip/plugin/Qt at master · nyfair/freeimagerip · GitHub
<vickycq> 这个文件貌似属于 fcitx-frontend-qt5
<vickycq> apt install fcitx-frontend-qt5
<o0O> vickycq, 这个我安装了
<nyfair> 相比而言，mfc那套反射机制研究熟了可以玩出很多花样来，很多跟gui毫无关系的系统底层功能也可以靠mfc的接口间接完成，比如这个https://github.com/nyfair/sentire-thumb
<o0O> 我给你看一下我的脚本内容
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - nyfair/sentire-thumb: Sentire Image Preview Module for Windows Context Menu
<o0O> nyfair, 有理
<o0O> vickycq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558062/
<nyfair> 这是gtk qt这种先天残疾的库永远不具备的
<nyfair> 而cocoa mfc就能这么干
<o0O> nyfair, 哇噻  这么屌   你从业10年以上了吧？
<nyfair> o0O: 我17岁好伐
<o0O> 日！   天才
<o0O> 呵呵
<o0O> 加油兄弟   我看好你
<nyfair> 尼玛，github这破网站又删我文件https://camo.githubusercontent.com/9e66856d68423163f35399e4af3a8a5009d3608b/687474703a2f2f70617374652e7562756e74752e6f72672e636e2f69323939333538322e706e67
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<o0O> nyfair, 话说你17岁   你这么深的见解   哪怕是爬文也成    你这计算机专业知识是自学得？
<o0O> nyfair, github有甄别机制 ？？  不会吧
<nyfair> o0O: 因为我高中时选修历史的，喜欢研究人文，所以脱不开各种编程语言的设计思路
<nyfair> 俗话说，要理解傻逼的想法，就得先看看傻逼写的东西
<nyfair> 这样才能喷之有物
<o0O> nyfair, 你不是天才   你是人才  神人也  哈哈哈哈
<o0O> nyfair, 现在写外挂
<o0O> ？
<nyfair> o0O: 抬举抬举，你这个id也是个人才
<nyfair> o0O: 外挂吼啊
<nyfair> o0O: 我昨天还在斗鱼上直播反汇编来着
<vickycq> o0O: 如果是 qt 5.5.1 的话 可能有问题
<nyfair> http://www.douyu.com/585177
<vickycq> o0O: 搜一下有不少案例
<o0O> 因为只有写外挂才是冲击软件体系   这是我的见解   相当于入侵系统  哇噢    我就想干这事儿
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ execution expired
<o0O> vickycq, 恩   看来是版本的问题  需要下载源码重新在5.5.1下cmake之了
<o0O> 太TM麻烦了   不用qtox了
<o0O> 还是用utox吧
<o0O> 关键这货功能不健全   proxy不行   然后界面一级不好看
<nyfair> 我就直说了，github lfs那个网盘功能绝对坑爹，谁用谁傻逼
<o0O> 现在最难受的是  不用v-2e的PPA  就没法安装之   日了
<o0O> vickycq, 那个官方的wiki有看到么？
<o0O> debian/ubuntu一栏
<o0O> vickycq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558077/
<nyfair> 喜欢尝鲜各种软件，建议使用archlinux
<o0O> nyfair, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558077/
<o0O> nyfair, 可快拉倒吧   各种依赖让我特么快放弃linux了   如果不是ubuntu的源打包机制   我早不玩linux了
<o0O> 不过喜欢折腾和自虐的同学还是建议用arch来成长   长大后真是牛B
<nyfair> 我倒是觉得ubuntu的依赖问题特别严重
<nyfair> arch现在仓库里的包不比ubuntu少啊
<lostsnow> nyfair: 很多打包的人比较2
<o0O> 起码安装一个软件   体验好坏不说  它能让这软件尽快地运行起来
<vickycq> o0O: 依赖问题都是混源混的
<nyfair> lostsnow: 赞，点名喷大傻逼FelixYan
<o0O> 前几天看了一个随同ubuntu16.04一起出现的报道，说在16.10里要有一个新的功能出现，就是用一个S开头的软件来替代现有的deb管理机制   依赖问题从来不用担心了
<o0O> 呵  我高兴坏了
<lostsnow> o0O: snappy?
<nyfair> 大便员工3天不干活，ubuntu就得挂了
<nyfair> 这种脱离大便的功能，我们看看就好
<o0O> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2016-03/129400.htm    就是这个页面说得
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 下安装Snapcraft 2.5_Linux教程_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<lostsnow> 恩 mir 都吼了这么多年了
<o0O> lostsnow, 是的
<o0O>  呵
<nyfair> Snapcraft说实话，不就是cssplayer所在的那个chakra linux搞出来的bundler的cli版么
<nyfair> bundler好歹还有个华丽花哨的gui骗骗人
<o0O> nyfair, 哭了  不懂
<nyfair> o0O: 不懂事好事，懂得都是被坑过的
<o0O> 哈哈哈   同情
<nyfair> o0O: 这种东西呢，其实是个十全大补包，把所有的依赖都绑在一起。这种类似的功能，往高大上说有docker，往俗里说mac程序那种.app结构都是这个样子的
<o0O> nyfair, 你这么说我就明白了
<nyfair> o0O: 一边喷着windows上的dll hell，一边自己给自己也来.so hell
<o0O> 哈哈哈哈   计算机呀真是个小婊砸   哈哈哈
<o0O> nyfair, 我玩一会儿魔方去  放松一下我的惆怅
<nyfair> 讲道理，linux是个优秀的系统，但是开源厨里傻逼太多
<nyfair> 为什么很多游戏公司宁肯发布mac版，也没兴趣搞linux版，osx的游戏性能可是烂的非常彻底的
<o0O> nyfair, 那是肯定的   开源缺少制度约束    等到大家都统一到一个事业来的时候   才会有所建树   比如微信红包    因为需要的人多   软件的bug反馈的快   大家几乎随时在线   这样软件成长就比较快和稳
<o0O> 但大部分软件都是冷门软件     这样就完了  没有了约束  再没有个促进群体   结果什么样的软件都有
<o0O> 不过，开源社区还是有很多创意软件的  那是最幸福的事儿  比如各种翻墙软件
<o0O> 嘻嘻  总有一款适合你
<nyfair> o0O: 然而写翻墙软件门槛很低
<o0O> 可需要量大嘛
<nyfair> o0O: 你也能写，很简单的
<o0O> 真的？
<o0O> 别哄我  我真能写？
<o0O> 用C中不？
<o0O> python我还属于半吊子水平
<nyfair> 用python都行了
<o0O> C比python强一丁丁  嘻嘻
<nyfair> 以前那种goagent，核心代码10行就能表达了
<o0O> 噢 ？？  现在goagent叫xx-net了
<o0O> 在github上   很炎
<o0O> 翻墙这个我能搞定  我还研究过一个朋友用go写的呢  那更简练
<nyfair> o0O: 我们只讲技术，不讲政治
<o0O> 收到
<nyfair> o0O: 是啊，所以你也能写啊
<o0O> nyfair, 你看到我的聊天内容是红色的么？
<nyfair> 没啊
<o0O> nyfair, :这回呢？
<nyfair> 没有
<o0O> nyfair: 这次呢？？？
<nyfair> 你是不是色彩转义的东西写错了
<o0O> nyfair: 没有哇  默认的配置呀
<nyfair>  test
<ubrl> nyfair:点点点.  16:46
<o0O> 我的意思是  我在聊天窗口输入你名字的前两个字母后，然后按一下table键，就出现了你的名字加一个逗号   然后我就直接输入聊天内容了    。。。。。我只是不知道这样做是不是想当于“nyfair:”这种效果   相当于对某个选定的人讲话
<o0O> 像你们一样  对我单独讲话的时候   我这边显示得都是红色的
<nyfair> o0O: 那是你irc客户端的功能吧
<o0O> xchat
<o0O> nyfair, 我收到你的消息格式是这样的：nyfairo  |  o0O: 那是你irc客户端的功能吧
<nyfair> 不知道，chatzilla功能肯定没xchat多
<o0O> nyfair, 我只是想确定我是否是在单独与你交流   因为你单独与我交流的时候   我这边的xchat软件会有消息提醒   并且你的消息是高亮显示的  红色
<nyfair> 浏览器插件哪比得上专业工具
<nyfair> 单独交流应该用/msg
<nyfair> 这种整个频道都看得到的
<o0O> <nyfair> 这种整个频道都看得到的  这是你在没有写o0O:的消息情况
<nyfair> 写了也看得到
<o0O> 恩 我明白你的意思   我是指在整个空间里 用了冒号后  会对某个特定的进行提醒   IRC的冒号功能我一直没有体验到
<nyfair> 嗯，id后面加冒号只是个约定俗成的用法
<o0O> 我这里按了table后  竟然自动出了一个逗号   我还得按两下退格键  再输入一个冒号   太管麻烦了   所以我才问你   如果用逗号的那种情况下   你是否也收到我的“提醒”了
<o0O> 算了  不处理这个了
<happyaron> nyfair: 没有丢掉啊，在用fcitx
<nyfair> happyaron: 所以你丫上点心啊，什么时候把fcitx扔了
<happyaron> 不会扔的
<o0O> happyaron, 你好
<o0O> happyaron, 听说你在写sougou for linux ？？
<o0O> 有没有页面   尝试一下呗
<o0O> 有没有五笔？
<happyaron> o0O: pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<o0O> happyaron, 只是拼音？
<o0O> 那不适合我  呵呵
<o0O> happyaron, 我还是消停的用fcitx吧
<o0O> 关键qt程序对fcitx不支持  各个调试之后也不成功
<happyaron> 是你自己问题咯
<happyaron> fcitx维护者是KDE upstream committer，不支持Qt才怪了
<nyfair> happyaron: 讲道理，搜狗那么多钱，为什么不踢了fcitx啊
<happyaron> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/nantes-m%C3%A9tropole-completes-switch-libreoffice?utm_content=buffercfbd0&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer#.VvK7nzDAjmg.google_plusone_share
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Nantes Métropole completes switch to LibreOffice | Joinup
<happyaron> nyfair: 没必要做yet another im framework
<nyfair> happyaron: 但是fcitx很烂你又不是不知道
<happyaron> nyfair: 比以前的强就可以了
<nyfair> windows mac上也有，不照样做了新的了，还经常砍了重练新搞一套
<o0O> happyaron, 介绍一下fcitx 在qt5.5.1下的调用方式呗 谢谢
<o0O> fcitx确实有qt方面的软件   是我没有表述明白   可是具体如何在用户这边配置上   真真是搞不懂
<o0O> 网上的文章看了不少   照着做也不成功
<happyaron> o0O: fcitx-frontend-qt5
<o0O> 安装上了
<o0O> 也复制到了qt程序的应用目录位置
<o0O> 但是打开qt程序后 也不好使
<happyaron> o0O: fcitx-diagnose
<o0O> ？？  这是？
<happyaron> 运行一下
<o0O> 也要安装和复制？
<o0O> 好的 稍等
<vickycq> apt install pastebinit
<vickycq> fcitx-diagnose | pastebinit
<vickycq> 使用普通用户身份运行
 * happyaron 始终没习惯apt 没有 clean
<zhsj> 那你给 apt 去提 pr 嘛
<happyaron> mvo 表示不需要
<happyaron> 只是我强迫症吧
<zhsj> 最近apt版本升级也是很勤啊。。。
<o0O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558317/
<o0O> 还是xim的问题  貌似
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 装完重新登录一下
<happyaron> 彻底点的话重启一次
<happyaron> 那个东西只在启动时才能设置
<o0O> happyaron, 装完？？
<happyaron> 装完 fcitx-frontend-*
<o0O> 噢
<o0O> 现在重启
<o0O> 一会儿回来
<vickycq> happyaron: 顺便请教一下 fcitx 重启搞死 openbox 的问题
<vickycq> https://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=2300
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 重启 Fcitx 致 Openbox 失去响应 / 应用程序与桌面环境 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<vickycq> 有没有什么 workaround ...?
<vickycq> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=476295&hilit=+fcitx
<ubrl> ⇪ f: [2016.3.10,21:37]fcitx把openbox弄死的解决方法 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<happyaron> vickycq: 走xim协议
<happyaron> vickycq: 就会死
<happyaron> 这是XIM的问题
<vickycq> happyaron: 以前也看到过
<vickycq> 不过我这里变量都不是 XIM
<happyaron> 可能openbox只支持xim？那样会fallback
<vickycq> csslayer 貌似说过是 openbox 的问题
<happyaron> （从没用过*box
<vickycq> 但 googlecode 关闭后那个链接没有了...
<vickycq> archive.org 没有备存
<vickycq> happyaron: 看来确实是这样了，感谢
<vickycq> 有机会把 openbox 换掉。
<o0O> happyaron, 我按你说得方法试了  还是不好使  依然无法输入中文
<o0O> vickycq, 我prinenv | grep _IM  看到了正确的设置
<o0O> 但是在22_fcitx.rc文件里   却还是xim
<o0O> vickycq, 这是终端里命令的结果   http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558366/
<vickycq> o0O: 那现在没问题了吧
<o0O> vickycq, 这里新一次的diagnose命令的结果   也显示正确的配置了fcitx  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558371/
<o0O> 还是不行  在qtox这个软件里还是无法调用fcitx
<happyaron> o0O: 没设置对啊
<o0O> happyaron, ?  具体的呢？
<happyaron> o0O: fcitx-diagnose 显示不正确
<happyaron> 自己看里面
<happyaron>     **XMODIFIERS is not set**
<happyaron> 1.  `${QT_IM_MODULE}`:
<happyaron> 你现在连XIM都不能用
<oyx> ：）
<vickycq> 你用 root 了
<oyx> 大家好，小白过来学习
<happyaron> 啊是root
<freeflying> happyaron: 你们昨晚开会了啊
<o0O> happyaron, 我直接在rc文件里去xim改成fcitx可否？
<happyaron> freeflying: 昨晚聊了天
<vickycq> 你用 root 运行的。这样结果没有任何意义
<happyaron> o0O: 别瞎改那些文件
<o0O> 我用普通用户也是这个结果
<o0O> happyaron, 我笨死了  请给我个痛快
<happyaron> o0O: 已经不知道你改过系统的啥了
<happyaron> 这样没法给你痛快
<o0O> 我没改过什么呀  从安装系统的时候   我就把ibus删除了   然后终端安装了fcitx  然后就一直用到现在
<farseerfc> vickycq: 別用 /etc/profile export 那些， 放 ~/.xprofile 或者 ~/.xinitrc （看你用什麼 dm
<farseerfc> o0O: 環境變量都不對啊
<o0O> farseerfc, 请说具体点
<farseerfc> o0O: 來貼下普通用戶運行 fcitx-diagnose 的結果
<o0O> 好的
<o0O> farseerfc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558398/
<farseerfc> o0O: 接下來，你的 qtox 從哪兒用什麼方法安裝的？
<o0O> 下载地址：https://github.com/tux3/qTox
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - tux3/qTox: Powerful Tox chat client that follows the Tox design guidelines.
<o0O> 选择linux 32bit 下载后就运行就可以了
<farseerfc> o0O: 這個是通用 Linux ，但是不能在 ubuntu 上用……（因爲編譯的時候沒帶需要的 qt im module
<farseerfc> o0O: 找個 ubuntu 的 ppa
<o0O> 以前我在百度上找了一个ppa v-2e-tox的
<o0O> 安装上qtox之后  还是这个样子
<farseerfc> 說明那個編譯的時候也沒帶呀……
<farseerfc> 要不你自己編譯一個吧……
<o0O> 55555555555555555555   这个编译呀  弄死得了
<farseerfc> 不是特別麻煩吧……就是 qmake + make 的事情啊
<nyfair> 太麻烦了，难道不是makepkg -i么
<o0O> farseerfc, 你的意思是下载源码   找到目录  然后 qmake    再 make ??
<o0O> 兄弟   不是的   他需要编译好多东西
<farseerfc> o0O: 當然有相關依賴……
<o0O> 音频的  视频的  还是有tox-core内核的东西
<farseerfc> nyfair: arch上有打包好的啊，他不是在 ubuntu 麼
<o0O> 恩
<nyfair> 所以其实archlinux很省心，什么都是最新版
<nyfair> 也就没啥版本冲突了
<o0O> nyfair, 我有换arch的想法了
<o0O> farseerfc, 好吧  我尝试编译一下吧
<nyfair> 但是很多package maintainer是傻逼
<nyfair> 点艹大傻逼felix yan
<farseerfc> o0O: 來吧，arch 上  qtox 是我的包，不能用找我
<farseerfc> nyfair: 哪裏傻逼了？
<o0O> farseerfc,   你是大神  哈哈哈    也不是说换就能换的    好多资料都在ubuntu里
<o0O> 而且我从来没有用过arch   这个安装都是件头痛的事儿
<farseerfc> 有時間在虛擬機裏試試唄
<o0O> 恩  这是必须的
<nyfair> farseerfc: 忘了，貌似是前年做了件蠢事惹到我了
<o0O> 今天先到这里   谢谢大家了   朋友们开心   明天见
<farseerfc> nyfair: 什麼蠢事？
<nyfair> farseerfc: 忘了啊
<o0O> 啊不对   晚上见
<farseerfc> 那看來不是很重要的事情……
<nyfair> farseerfc: 我不记仇，只记傻逼
<nyfair> 说明我很豁达，骂人从来都是对人不对事
<farseerfc> 不重要的事情何必記這麼久呢
<nyfair> farseerfc: 所以这样的心态才健康啊
<farseerfc> 一點都不健康啊……
<nyfair> farseerfc: 哪里不好了
<farseerfc> 感覺怨氣十足，都不記得什麼事了何必呢
<nyfair> farseerfc: 有怨气美容啊
<farseerfc> 傷肝啊，長久下來就不美容了
<nyfair> farseerfc: 别说笑话了，这里骂我的人多了，我跟他们谈笑风生
<nyfair> github那个大妓院repo上还有我舌战民逗的文章看
<farseerfc> 上了年紀你就懂了，身體要緊
<nyfair> 对啊，所以傻逼就要骂啊，憋在心里舒服么
<farseerfc> 罵了加強記憶長期更傷
<farseerfc> 何況事情都忘了，聽你罵的人只會覺得你傻逼
<nyfair> 那是段子啊
<farseerfc> 年輕人，還是要學習一個
<nyfair> farseerfc: 你骂人傻逼会在意傻逼怎么看你么
<nyfair> 事实上我骂的人多了，依然谈笑风生
<farseerfc> nyfair: 不是傻逼怎麼看你，是聽你罵傻逼的別人怎麼看你
<nyfair> farseerfc: 那关我屁事啊
<nyfair> farseerfc: 我大学还没上呢，学历不高，没办法
<nyfair> farseerfc: 反正那群人也不认识我
<farseerfc> 悶聲發大財，才是墜好地
<nyfair> farseerfc: 但是我不缺钱啊
<nyfair> farseerfc: 要不要租房子啊
<farseerfc> 我又不在國內
<huntxu> 魔都三套房月薪三狗公家饭的牛牛
<farseerfc> 三狗是什麼單位？
<huntxu> 魔都两万不如狗啊
<farseerfc> 哦 6w 麼
<farseerfc> 國內階級分化也是夠嚴重的
<\u> 但上海能达到2万的公司也很少……
<farseerfc> good for him
<\u> 看到了，我的irclogs告诉我nyfair 2012就出现在这个频道了
<farseerfc> \u: 看到他爲什麼被肥貓惹到了麼
<alexxey> :s/him/her
<farseerfc> 還是個妹子？
<huntxu> 如无意外应该比你年纪大...
<huntxu> 认知身份通常是妹子
<farseerfc> 好吧
<farseerfc> 比我大也倒是能理解這一身晦氣了
<\u> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/30/%23ubuntu-cn.txt    搜索felixyang
<ubrl> ⇪ f: text/plain
<farseerfc> 這是怎麼惹到她了
<\u> http://img.vim-cn.com/93/d0fda40813427b454ec5dac5bba12c04345e4c.jpg
<\u> 找不到了
<onlylove> farseerfc: 肯定是打包的时候偷懒或者做了啥坏事
<huntxu> farseerfc: 你何苦这么认真 lol
<farseerfc> onlylove: 犯個錯人之常情嘛， 我打包也經常犯錯呢，爲什麼會結怨呢
<\u> 2012年前的irc logs似乎被删除了……真是愚昧了
<onlylove> farseerfc: 然后遇到bug了，反馈了，回复是，就那样
<onlylove> farseerfc: 那个不修理了
<lostsnow> \u: 擦 我都上电视了
<huntxu> \u: 阁下这是存了多少年的log =.=
<\u> lostsnow: 您是？
<farseerfc> arch 打包有 arch 的規矩嘛，上游沒接的 patch 如果不是特殊緊急情況 arch 一般不接
<lostsnow> \u: 路人甲..
<huntxu> 我的irc就每个频道1000行，多了刷掉 :/
<onlylove> farseerfc: 或者和系统上其他的包冲突啥的
<onlylove> farseerfc: 反正大概就是有bug，不给修，通常都是这样的
<farseerfc> 我也怕我打包招惹個誰落下個怨言
<\u> huntxu: 2012年11月至今，再之前没存或被删了……
<\u> lostsnow: 康哥？
<huntxu> farseerfc: 你又不会少块肉
<farseerfc> huntxu: 會降低我的工作熱情
<huntxu> 那手动点赞工作热情就会增高？
 * \u 手动给诸位Packager点赞
<huntxu> \u: 不客气，反正你没用过我打的包
<liamz> http://weibo.com/1278359237/DoD8nFg5K?from=page_1006061278359237_profile&wvr=6&mod=weibotime
<ubrl> liamz: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<liamz> Ubuntu SDK安装配置视频直播，看起来不错。
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 蟹蟹
<\u> ZeroCopy`:?
<ZeroCopy`> \u: * \u 手动给诸位Packager点赞
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 所以, 回复个蟹蟹
<\u> ZeroCopy`: 你现在打包啥？
<ZeroCopy`> \u: 给客户打包啊. 私有驱动, 或者是一些patch客户需要但是upstream不需要的, 我们fork一个upstream版本然后加patch打包
<yugioh> 木有gtalk分部啊
<wh> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-31
<memyself> lyx这个软件怎么配置才能编辑排版中文文档啊？
<vickycq> memyself: 设法在 lyx 中使用 xelatex
<vickycq> https://wiki.lyx.org/LyX/XeTeX
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LyX wiki | LyX / XeTeX
<vickycq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8302/how-can-the-ubuntu-font-be-used-with-lyx-or-latex
<ubrl> ⇪ f: How can the Ubuntu font be used with LyX or LaTeX? - Ask Ubuntu
<o0O> 大家好  我来也
<o0O> farseerfc, 在么？？
<o0O> happyaron, 在么？
<o0O> vickycq, 在么？
<o0O> nyfairc 在么？
<o0O> 你们都看看这个地址  关于qt5.5.1程序里使用fcitx的处理结果
<o0O> 我看不出我还有什么不对的地方了  因为我刚刚重新编译了libfcitxplatforminputcontextplugin.so   并且也正确的设置了fcitx的环境变更量  环境变量 XMODIFIERS 已经正确地设为了 "@im=fcitx".
<o0O> 现在的问题是：一、我重新编译的libfcitxplatforminputcontextplugin.so  现在启动qtox后出现段核心转储错误   软件启动不了了
<o0O> 弄得我也不知道fcitx的环境变量设置是否是正确的
<o0O> http://my.oschina.net/lieefu/blog/505363?fromerr=wr5sITAE   我是按照这个文章重新编译的so文件
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 解决Qt5 Creator无法切换输入法（fcitx），Ubuntu中不能使用搜狗输入法录入汉字问题 - lieefu的个人页面 - 开源中国社区
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4446947828
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 【dmm水】_最后的深渊吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2636201
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 死宅狂氪10万日元求纯爱 发现心爱角色被NTR怒而攻击服务器 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<happyaron> o0O: ?
<freeflying> nyfair: 你在还在这混呢
<nyfair> freeflying: 加我qq，我就卸了irc
<freeflying> nyfair: 我没qq啊，telegram
<nyfair> freeflying: 标榜隐私的im却要手机号，我可不是傻逼
<lostsnow> freeflying: telegram 还要手机号注册
<lostsnow> nyfair: 哈
<freeflying> nyfair: 我又不在乎，我的手机号大家都知道
<lostsnow> 有没有什么类似 比特币 形式的通讯工具呢
<nyfair> 本公司对用户之间的通信加密绝对严格，但是客户的所有资料都在本公司手里
<nyfair> lostsnow: https://github.com/Alliance-Network/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Alliance Network · GitHub
<onlylove> nyfair: 所有稀有卡片都是NTR，好重口
<nyfair> lostsnow: 全套工具链，包括聊天工具，自定义的邮箱接口，还有最重要的匿名p2p下载
<lostsnow> nyfair: 我瞧瞧, bleep 咋样呢
<nyfair> lostsnow: bittorrent名声在外，好自为之。utorrent被收购后现在都成啥了
<nyfair> 反正utorrent2.2.1经典版本
<onlylove> 擦，论坛那个疯狗还咬着我不放了
<nyfair> 哪个啊？
<onlylove> 那个叫kansu的傻逼，拿linux论坛当IT论坛玩，整天又是硅脂又是内存装虚拟机的
<onlylove> 哦，kashu
<onlylove> 他玩的那些早TM玩腻了好么
<nyfair> onlylove: 讲道理，那地方不就是傻逼窝么
<onlylove> 也对
<onlylove> 还发开源软件是不是安全这种口水帖
<onlylove> TM的，只要是人造的，就没有安全的
<onlylove> 天然的都不一定安全
<CyrusYzGTt> 一物降一物
<onlylove> windows linux osx bsd，哪个不是漏洞一堆一堆
<CyrusYzGTt> 万物相生相克
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=476819 随便一看就能找到傻逼
<ubrl> ⇪ f: OBS Studio无法安装？是因为我的ffmpeg版本太新的缘故吗？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 反驳了几句就被说刻薄
<onlylove> nyfair: 他貌似不知道apt包管理和自己编译的默认不在一个数据库里面
<nyfair> 你看这傻逼，自己都知道问题出在哪里了，又想用老版系统又想用新版程序，自己编译一下会死啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 不，他想apt和编译混着用
<nyfair> 他装的那个显然不是自己编译的
<nyfair> dpkg -s ffmpeg | grep Version Version: 7:3.0.0+git~trusty
<nyfair> 自己编译的哪些这些玩意
<onlylove> 哦，对，trusty
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=476735，再看vickycq这傻逼，屁都不懂随便google了点答案就敢直接贴，别人不会google啊
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 求助：使用ffmpeg将视频压缩成指定的大小 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> nyfair: 老实讲，vickycq还是比较好学的，不过有些事不知道咋说
<onlylove> nyfair: 我对vickycq正面印象多一点
<onlylove> SB前领导听说我还没新工作忽悠我回去做手动测试
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛跟帽子要多少？
<nyfair> onlylove: 20k估计人家就心动了
<onlylove> nyfair: 帽子连谈都没和我谈，直接和我说because of technical skills
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实屏蔽掉你sb前领导不就行了
<onlylove> nyfair: 还说希望keep in touch
<onlylove> nyfair: 有些事，虚与委蛇好一点吧……
<nyfair> onlylove: 听他胡扯
<nyfair> onlylove: 来国企吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 鬼佬不可信
<onlylove> nyfair: 我想留在帝都，虽然魔都看起来更美好
<onlylove> 不管是哪方面
<NeverMin> nyfair 人家说了方法, 他还给出了来源.
<NeverMin> 而你的答案完全是无用文字.
<onlylove> NeverMin: 你别在ffmpeg的问题上和nyfair争论
<nyfair> NeverMin: 我的答案要钱，看我签名
<NeverMin> 如果你认为他不对, 你给你的答案.
<onlylove> NeverMin: 别的问题我可以随便和他吵，ffmpeg他说啥就是啥
<NeverMin> 人家自然会知道.
<NeverMin> 哦哦 知道了
<nyfair> NeverMin: 给我钱我就给答案，而且我只要价5毛，很讽刺很公平
<NeverMin> onlylove 知道了
<NeverMin> 吃饭去
<onlylove> NeverMin: 最重要的是，有人嘴硬，明明人给的答案正确，自己偷偷用了，还死不承认
<nyfair> 反正我现在已经不想好好的在c记论坛写东西正经回复那群傻逼了
<nyfair> NeverMin: 错误的答案比不冷嘲热讽更可怕
<onlylove> 听说win10能用bash了……
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是，人愿意尝试并承担结果，却接受不了冷嘲热讽
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以随他啦
<nyfair> onlylove: 讲道理，我以前也是很热心回答问题的
<onlylove> 那个自然……
<nyfair> 那两个喷google的段子，至今依然有人回帖骂我
<nyfair> 然而就只是骂我，没有事实做依托睁眼说瞎话
<onlylove> 小朋友，要多宽容……嘛，我就是因为这个回复被咬了
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=476862 这里又有个傻逼qy117121，不懂日文还扯甲骨文去教育楼主，尼玛日文的门字就是那样写的，楼主自己都知道就是g婊字体的问题问怎么配置，非要扯没用的
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 这个字体超级怪哈 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 啊，那啥，qy……
<nyfair> 话说，g婊那个notosans在逼乎都被喷成屎了，为什么开源厨都喜欢用啊
<nyfair> 好吧，其实我也用了
<onlylove> 知乎是windows的地盘啊……
<nyfair> 不是苹果么？
<onlylove> 反正不是linux地盘
<onlylove> 我记得知乎有三大那啥，都是微软的
<nyfair> 不过对我来说，这字体简繁日全了，对我来说挺好
<nyfair> 不知道，不懂知乎
<nyfair> 就有时候查点东西正好知乎点进去
<nyfair> 花园明朝实在太大了
<iMadper> nyfair: 不得不说, 知乎是软粉天下....
<NeverMin> irc 是 Linux 的地盘
<NeverMin> :p
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2637000
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 谷歌CEO现身北京聂道 聂卫平古力柯洁亦亮相 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> nyfair: 阿三要当google的ceo啦
<nyfair> 我当然滋辞啦
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/9c8351af2edda3cc314cdc9e06e93901203f921e.jpg
<nyfair> 我艹，nico墙拆了啊，以后还上毛b站啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 日文不好，我还是继续B站
<onlylove> 12月初，针对国内粉丝和媒体的XBOX ONE粉丝见面会在北京召开，微软除了找来一些和国行主机内容压根就没有半毛钱关系的开发者，XBOX中国区负责人谢恩伟“中国玩家需要被教育”的观点也是一石激起千层浪，一副“城里人看不起乡下人”的口吻。
<onlylove> 微软是不是傻？
<onlylove> 让微软的负责人觉得，中国玩家搞不好还不一定了解XBOX是个什么东西。
<onlylove> 有PlayStation，谁要XBOX啊
<onlylove> 有必要了解XBOX是啥么
<onlylove> 说难听点，任地狱都比XBOX强
<nyfair> 管它，索尼大法好
<nyfair> 索尼子prpr
<lainme> xbox体感不是不错，可以给非玩家玩
<onlylove> linkin很牛么，头一次听说外包还可以学东西，外包从来都是带能力上岗的好吧
<lainme> linkedin？就是那个看了首页就让人忍不住想关掉的网站
<onlylove> lainme: 别那么直接嘛……
<Lucky__>  http://www.zhihu.com/question/41969285/answer/93055842
<lainme> 应该还可以吧，很多人都在用
<ubrl> Lucky__: ⇪ 如何评价包贝尔婚礼上闹伴娘即把柳岩扔到水里的行为？ - 谈笑风生有鸿儒的回答 - 知乎
<Lucky__> 逼乎真是一群渣渣
<Lucky__> 道德谴责什么的最在行了
<onlylove> lainme: 嘛，如果linkedin直接给我发面试邀请，我是不会拒绝的，问题是是外包公司发的，这让我很为难欸
<nyfair> 外包还是外派
<onlylove> nyfair: 到linkedin onsite
<nyfair> 我觉得还行啊，社会保险按最低？
<onlylove> 我不是很想接外包的offer了，社保这个不一样的外包不一样，我任职过两家，一个是国标，一个是最低
<nyfair> 这种虽然福利指望不上，工资你可以漫天要价
<pity> 有没有推荐的测量无线信号质量的软件或硬件工具？
<nyfair> 不懂，帮顶
<JohnChung> pity, WIFI有 wirelessmon，3G有 TEMS inverstigation
<onlylove> pity: windows下面有
<onlylove> pity: 如果硬件的话，福禄克仪表里面看看有没有
<pity> JohnChung: wirelessmon 好像只有 Windows 版本的
<onlylove> nyfair: 客户又不是傻子，外包公司也有成本
<pity> onlylove: 福禄克仪表是？
<onlylove> pity: 福禄克是做仪表的公司，他公司仪表太多了
<pity> onlylove: 这么专业
<onlylove> pity: 反正各种各样的，我只是说可能有
<nyfair> 尼玛，ubuntu论坛的版主权限大到能改我签名了？
<nyfair> 我的论坛签名哪里不合适了
<onlylove> pity: 反正你见过的网线测试仪，万用表啥的，都有可能是福禄克的
<onlylove> nyfair: 谁给你改了，最多屏蔽吧？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是qy吧，你今天刚损过人的
<nyfair> 最后由 月下叹逍遥 编辑于 2016-03-30 17:11，总共编辑了 1 次
<nyfair> onlylove: 讲道理，我骂人从不问候别人家人
<onlylove> 啊……他啊……那个人不熟
<nyfair> onlylove: 他居然说我地域攻击
<onlylove> nyfair: 应该是论坛控制面板的理由
<nyfair> 不玩了不玩了，删账号
<onlylove> nyfair: 删不了貌似
<onlylove> nyfair: 有人说过删号的事情
<nyfair> onlylove: 大家都知道删账号只不过是隐藏，何必呢
<huntxu> iMadper: ip_local_port_range是强制的么
<RongXian> 以前論壇發貼還要審覈
<huntxu> iMadper: 我突然发现居然有程序不从这个范围里面选本地端口
<iMadper> huntxu: lol~ 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> huntxu: 什么程序这么屌?
<huntxu> iMadper: pdnsd
<nyfair> 天地良心啊，你们什么时候见过我搞地域攻击的啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道啊
<nyfair> 我连骂阿三的时候都说有些阿三很牛逼的
<onlylove> nyfair: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=447930
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 论坛好像没有注销功能啊？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<huntxu> nyfair: 一个魔都人说自己不地域公鸡
<pity> onlylove: 好屌 :P
<huntxu> 直觉上就不怎么可信
<iMadper> huntxu: pdnsd是你手动开得还是自动启动开的?
<onlylove> huntxu: 接触过不少魔都人，应该说地域攻击可能有，但是是少数
<iMadper> huntxu: 是不是它比sysctl起的早?
<nyfair> huntxu: 我骂人都不问候别人父母，怎么会搞地域攻击
<huntxu> iMadper: systemd service
<nyfair> huntxu: 另外你说的反倒是对魔都的地域攻击
<onlylove> huntxu: 你要是这么说的话，就是默认魔都都是地域攻击了
<iMadper> huntxu: 修改他, 让他依赖sysctl呢?
<iMadper> huntxu: 我怀疑是sysctl还没起来, 它就起来了
<huntxu> iMadper: 系统起完之后才手动启动的啊 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 导致它启动的时候还没这个限制呢
<iMadper> huntxu: 手动起来啊... 当我没说
<huntxu> iMadper: 我等再发生的时候截图给你看
<iMadper> huntxu: 好...
<iMadper> huntxu: 听起来是内核的bug了啊...
<huntxu> 嗯，也可能是我眼睛的bug
<onlylove> nyfair: 说起来，马云的猫宝让我很不爽，连个实名都不给过，买东西给我说账号有风险，让实名，实名又不支持招商银行卡，然后删号功能倒是有，就是要7天
<huntxu> iMadper: FIN-WAIT-2 0      0      192.168.1.116:20547              8.8.4.4:53
<huntxu> iMadper: 吓尿了啊
<onlylove> 53不是DNS么
<iMadper> huntxu: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥系统啊, 感觉可以报bug了.
<huntxu> iMadper: 32768 60999，我没改过
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 你nb.
<iMadper> huntxu: 你的系统nb, 报kernel bug吧.
<huntxu> iMadper: 内核好象是我自己编译的
<huntxu> 也许哪个选项忘开了 :/
<huntxu> ESTAB      0      0      192.168.1.116:4092               8.8.8.8:53                  users:(("pdnsd",pid=20408,fd=8))
<huntxu> 厉害吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 不可能啊.
<iMadper> huntxu: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> 4092都tm出来了
<iMadper> 会不会自己选个443啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 出来80你就去报bug.
<RongXian> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com wily-security/universe Translation-en
<RongXian> Fetched 1,004 kB in 10s (98.3 kB/s)
<RongXian> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<RongXian> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu
<nyfair> 话说http://xx.oo:443 https://xx.oo:80这样合法么
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<RongXian> 這個怎麼回事?
<lostsnow> nyfair: 合法肯定是合法 只是这样比较2
<nyfair> RongXian: 网太烂
<nyfair> lostsnow: 你确定合法？
<lostsnow> nyfair: 当然啊
<RongXian> nyfair: 這個官網啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 诡异啊诡异
<lostsnow> nyfair: schema 和 port 没有必然关系 80 http 和443 https 只是个约定
<nyfair> lostsnow: 然而这个强制约定似乎是根植在os内部的
<huntxu> iMadper: 我出去前还套了一层ss，抓不到原来的包，等有空再看
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩.
<lostsnow> nyfair: 所以你想反过来必须显式指定port
<iMadper> nyfair: 不会吧? 明显是app层啊
<iMadper> nyfair: os层会有限制?
<lostsnow> nyfair: 就类似于默认值吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 分配端口这个行为应该和程序无关了吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 你说你那个啊, 无关啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 你accept之后kernel给你分的.
<huntxu> iMadper: 然而我目前只见到pdnsd会破坏这个规矩
<iMadper> huntxu: 最差也是libc吧... kernel可能性大
<iMadper> huntxu: 你的pdnsd跑在哪儿啊? 路由器上?
<huntxu> iMadper: 本机
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个是合法的，你貌似可以在httpd配置文件里面指定port，不管是哪个httpd
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过……确实很2
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且你要保证这俩端口别被对方先占用
<nyfair> sudo python3 -m http.server 443
<nyfair> Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 443 ...
<nyfair> 唧唧，好吧确实合法
<huntxu> 确实很2
<onlylove> nyfair: 就是说，如果你先起了https，默认占用了443，你就没法再用了
<huntxu> 主要是一些浏览器喜欢自作聪明
<huntxu> 写了https会自动去443
<iMadper> huntxu: 这不是自作聪明啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 而是, 不这么做, 普通用户哪儿会访问https的网址啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 好吧，约定俗成
<iMadper> huntxu: 你不写80还不是默认要走80...
<iMadper> huntxu: 浏览器不帮你做, 以后大家都得 http://www.baidu.com:80
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<iMadper> ubrl: 你倒是挺聪明
<ubrl> iMadper,
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com:443/
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 取标题 400 Bad Request
<nyfair> https://www.baidu.com:80
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 取标题 SSL_connect SYSCALL returned=5 errno=0 state=unknown state
<onlylove> nyfair: 百度的web服务器不是这么设定的……
<huntxu> iMadper: query_port_start=(number|none); If  a  number is given, this defines the start of the port range used for queries of pdnsd. The value given must be >= 1024.
<huntxu> iMadper: 尼了个玛啊
<iMadper> huntxu: ......................................................................................................................................................................................................
<iMadper> huntxu: 这个, query_port是啥?
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦... port range used for queries....
<huntxu> iMadper: 第一次见到这种程序咧
<iMadper> huntxu: 去看看代码去
<huntxu> Added a modified version of Andreas Steinmetz's code for query_port_start and query_port_range, and added him to AUTHORS and THANKS
<huntxu> 写这种程序居然敢不匿名
<huntxu> 这位Andreas一看心就是很大
<iMadper> huntxu: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_Steinmetz
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Andreas Steinmetz – Wikipedia
 * iMadper 腻了
<lostsnow> nyfair: 如果你想用 https://www.baidu.com:80 需要在80端口配ssl的 反之亦然
<ubrl> lostsnow: ⇪ 取标题 SSL_connect SYSCALL returned=5 errno=0 state=unknown state
<RongXian> ,
<huntxu> iMadper: 这个死了的
<bluezd> iMadper: 早啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 我用多拎狗学了半年德语了
<iMadper> bluezd: 早, 大湿
<iMadper> bluezd: 那天我也看见你来了一下
<iMadper> bluezd: 混得咋样?
<bluezd> iMadper: 不咋地阿
<iMadper> bluezd: 不是都要结婚了?
<harajuku> bluezd: 大湿早
<harajuku> "来了一下"
<bluezd> iMadper: 那天网络太差，上了就掉线了
 * bluezd ...
<iMadper> harajuku: 早.
<bluezd> harajuku: 早
<bluezd> iMadper: 快了
<iMadper> bluezd: 来, 快跟 harajuku 要份子钱
 * iMadper 洗个澡去吃饭
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥份子钱？这频道的都能要不
<iMadper> onlylove: 你跟 harajuku 有那么"深入"的"交"情嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 没……
<iMadper> onlylove: 有的话也可以要.
<harajuku> onlylove: "首先"
<onlylove> iMadper: 听上去好可怕
 * iMadper 今年就结婚, 大家随意打点一下就好. 
<onlylove> FFF!
<iMadper> onlylove: 蟹蟹
 * iMadper 如果win10能给ubuntu打包, 以后我就只用win10了. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 改了配置，规矩了
<bluezd> iMadper: 还在C家混呢？
<iMadper> huntxu: 这个会影响你?
<iMadper> bluezd: 是啊. 穷死了都快.
<huntxu> iMadper: 会啊
<iMadper> huntxu: .. ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 占用你的服务的端口了?
<bluezd> iMadper: 还装穷
<iMadper> bluezd: .... ....
<iMadper> bluezd: harajuku 就是因为C太穷了才走的啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 我的ss本地重定向的规则是src port符合ip_local_port_range里面的转去ss啊
<harajuku> iMadper: 还装穷
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦.
<huntxu> iMadper: 结果偶尔有几次dns解析碰墙上了大概是
<iMadper> huntxu: 赞!
<pity> shit! 公司的网络很不稳定
<iMadper> harajuku: 我给贵司贱几个人吧,
<iMadper> harajuku: 等明天上班了
<huntxu> iMadper: 贱我贱我
<harajuku> iMadper: 快, 等不了了
<iMadper> harajuku: 等明天上班了
<pity> 之前用 114 的 DNS，结果 114 被本地运营商劫持了，解析老是奇奇怪怪的
<iMadper> harajuku: 对了, roylez 的钱没发给我啊啊
<harajuku> iMadper: 问payroll要, 先去wiki看三个月那个事情截屏留证据
<roylez> iMadper: 5月底才满6个月
<harajuku> iMadper: 也可能在下个月payroll里
<huntxu> roylez: 快快渡我
<roylez> iMadper: probation 6个月
<harajuku> roylez: 不用过试用期, wiki里写的是三个月
<pity> 现在换了 OpenDNS，解析也慢一些，解析出来的 IP 也很奇怪，在广东解析到北京移动了，ping 的 ttl 固定在 50ms
<iMadper> roylez: harajuku 说wiki上面写了三个月了.
<roylez> iMadper: 那赶紧付钱我
<harajuku> huntxu: 快快渡我
<pity> 中国网络太复杂了
<iMadper> roylez: 好啊
<harajuku> iMadper: 先去找hr发的招聘邮件找到wiki页面截屏
<roylez> iMadper: 这么爽快，肯定有诈
<iMadper> harajuku: 好.
<iMadper> roylez: 对啊
<lostsnow> pity: 用公共 dns 解析cdn的域名的话 基本就是这样的 会乱窜
<iMadper> harajuku: 渣渣
<lostsnow> pity: 因为解析的结果是依赖于 dns server 的地址 所以通常的使用一般不建议用非本地运营商的dns
<iMadper> harajuku: 看到了???
<iMadper> harajuku: 搞毛啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 穷死我了
<iMadper> harajuku: 不行了, 下周开始我得找个互联网公司面试去了
<harajuku> iMadper: 卧槽
<iMadper> harajuku: 揭不开锅了啊
<harajuku> iMadper: 白白忙活几个月跟xiaoq说了十几次, 三千块都不给我!
<iMadper> harajuku: 是啊.
<harajuku> iMadper: 斜眼
<iMadper> harajuku: 我也是啊, 累了这么久, 还没钱
<harajuku> roylez: 你为啥这么渣渣
<iMadper> harajuku: 你说, 我现在跟我老板说我还不起房贷了, 要求涨工资, 会有的涨嘛?
<nyfair> iMadper: 老版，我还不起物业费了，涨工资啊
<onlylove> adam今天居然不吃red pill
<pity> lostsnow: 试过本地运营商的 DNS，TTL 死给不减秒
<\u> perl的模块怎么git clone下来以 -MMojo::Webqq方式使用？
<lostsnow> pity: ttl 不要太在意``
<pity> lostsnow: 打电话反馈就要提供企业执照什么的
<lostsnow> pity: 我这小运营商的 有问题直接找他们技术反馈``
<pity> lostsnow: 之前遇到过死给 TTL 的，IP 都下线好几天了，还死给那个挂掉的 IP，导致网站根本不能访问
<iMadper> \u: 扔到@INC里面...
<iMadper> \u: 或者 perl -I /home/path/lib -I /usr/another/lib script.pl
<pity> lostsnow: 下次我准备好资料
<pity> \u: 为什么不直接 cpanm 安装呢？
<iMadper> pity: 可能不再cpan里面.
<\u> iMadper: 我直接把 git clone 得到的 ~/Dev/Chat/Mojo-Webqq 放到环境变量中 PERL5LIB=/home/ray/Dev/Chat/Mojo-Webqq/lib
<\u> 似乎不管用
<\u> Base class package "Mojo::Base" is empty.
<\u> pity: 在cpan，但是更新比较频繁，我觉得还是直接跟紧git方便
<iMadper> \u: 那你就-I吧. 这个类似 use lib "/home/ray/Dev/Chat/Mojo-Webqq/lib"
<\u> 或者设法让 cpanm 更新时把git 保存起来也行
<iMadper> \u
<pity> iMadper: \u https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/Mojo-Webqq/lib/Mojo/Webqq.pod
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Mojo::Webqq - A Webqq Client Framework base on Mojolicious - metacpan.org
<iMadper> pity: o .
<iMadper> pity: 哦.
<pity> iMadper: Mojo::Webqq 的作者我知道，他基本上都是 cpan 和 github 都放的
<nyfair> perl...
<nyfair> 还中文注释...
<\u> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15566064/
<\u> git repo不能直接拿来用……真坑
<onlylove> nyfair: 嘛，反正qq就中国人用，不是么，中文注释就中文注释吧
<pity> nyfair: 他坚持用中文 :P
<onlylove> nyfair: 语言什么的，无所谓了，能干活就好，他哪怕是用cobol写，能用就行
<\u> export PERL_CPANM_OPT="--cascade-search --save-dists=$HOME/.cpanm/cache --mirror=$HOME/.cpanm/cache --mirror=http://search.cpan.org/CPAN"  似乎没用
<ubrl> ⇪ f: The Comprehensive Perl Archive Network - www.cpan.org
<nyfair> 不是，我的观点是用中文就该用gbk编码
<\u> 还是弄到了/tmp 下  => git clone git://github.com/sjdy521/Mojo-Webqq /tmp/qA9ezPDaYI
<happyaron> nyfair: 洒
<nyfair> lua玩过没，lua搞中文不用gbk去用utf8会死的
<pity> Mojo:Webqq 的作者还自己写了个 irc 服务器实现，支持中文 nick，和中文 channel，而且是和 QQ 群打通的
<pity> irc.perfi.wang:6668
<nyfair> 要用unicode也该用utf-16le
<nyfair> 你看蓉蓉家的sogou词库就是utf-16le
<\u> 我的wechatircd也是个irc服务器(中文nick中文channel)
<\u> 他拆了好多包……感觉用起来好疼
<iMadper> \u: 你们怎么弄的微信啊
<iMadper> \u: 有现成的api咩?
<\u> iMadper: https://github.com/MaskRay/wechatircd
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - MaskRay/wechatircd: 用IRC客户端控制微信网页版
<\u> iMadper: "修改微信网页版用的JS，通过WebSocket把信息发送到服务端，服务端兼做IRC服务端，把IRC客户端的命令通过WebSocket传送到网页版JS执行"
<iMadper> \u: 这样的话登录还是需要二维码扫描吧
<\u> iMadper: 不过 Mojo-Weixin 是逆向wx.qq.com的js，用perl重新实现了登录、发消息等逻辑
<\u> 对都要二维码
<nyfair> 裆里搁裆， 裆里搁裆， 裆里搁 裆里搁 裆里搁裆…  闲言碎语不要讲，表一表大卫家的小木匠。
<nyfair> 木匠名叫约瑟夫，手巧人帅脾气好，忠厚之名传家乡。~ 媒婆纷纷来拜访，许了个妹子做新娘。~ 姑娘叫做玛利亚，温柔美丽人人夸，种田做饭样样强。~  两人恩爱深似海，订婚一年却未圆房。~
<nyfair> 这一天，两人约会去逛街，玛利亚却穿上了防辐射的孕妇装。 ~
<nyfair> 约瑟夫见了心不爽：莫非我娘子不贤良，暗自让我把王八当？
<nyfair> 玛利亚见状忙解释：“昨晚天使托梦道端详，说我清纯美丽无人及，贞洁贤良远名扬，上帝见了心欢喜，选我做了圣子的娘
<nyfair> ，此儿本是上帝的种，长大必做世人的王”。~ 未出一力喜当爹，约瑟夫闻言心花放。~
<iMadper> \u: 那就不好了, 不能用用户名密码登录, 对我来说没用了...
<nyfair> 十月怀胎匆匆过，一朝分娩苦难当。~ 马槽呱呱一声啼，天使降临显圣光。~
<nyfair> 木匠抱起了小宝贝儿，喜上眉梢眼放光：“耶，媳妇卧槽生了个孩儿，萌的为父心酥痒，赐你小名【处生】好养活，大名【
<nyfair> 耶稣】亮堂堂，今晚吃饱你娘的奶，明天带你拜谒祖坟烧高香~“  这便是：天父恩泽齐浩荡，处女生子世无双，便宜当爹约瑟夫，万古流芳绿帽王。
<iMadper> \u: 不然我就给ubuntu phone写一个weixin的app.
<\u> iMadper: 一天扫描一次，虽然麻烦但也只能忍了。逆向手机客户端就不需要扫描二维码了，但难度太高
<iMadper> \u: 不光是麻烦的问题. 你用手机登录一下qq, 还需要另外一个手机来扫码
<iMadper> \u: 一个手机拍另外一个手机, 会被人送医院的
<\u> QQ轻聊版、QQ国际版都一直卡死
<\u> iMadper: 二维码显示在网页上(wechatircd wx.qq.com登录页面)、本地文件/tmp/xxxx.png(Mojo-Webqq)。用手机相应客户端扫描二维码确认登录
<\u> 并不需要两个手机
<iMadper> \u: 不是, 我是说如果用你的这个东西改一改来给ubuntu phone写个app的话.
<iMadper> \u: 在ubuntu phone(手机1)上面登录, 还得用另外一个手机拍, 是吧?
<\u> iMadper:是。
<lostsnow> iMadper: https://twitter.com/blankwonder/status/672384798854422528
<ubrl> lostsnow: ⇪ Yachen Liu on Twitter: "用 Fluid 封装了个 Web 版的 WeChat，目测比 Mac 原生版本好用……需要的朋友自取 https://t.co/dP8SzLpTdP"
<iMadper> lostsnow: 凡是封装的web版, 都一样吧
<lostsnow> iMadper: 都一样 扫码免不了
<iMadper> lostsnow: 对啊, 那没用
<iMadper> lostsnow: 那我还不如就用web版呢...
<\u> weechat是个好用的客户端，统一irc/wechat/qq/xmpp/telegram/tox
<\u> 方便记录日志
<\u> 以及其他你用irc时设定的notification或其他hook等
<\u> 网页版就不行了
<iMadper> \u: 这个倒是. 但是我不用别的im了都. 就剩下irc喝wechat了.
<\u> 忘记加上google hangouts/facebook messenger了
<\u> 我也是用irc/wechat，qq/google hangouts/facebook messenger只求能收到别人消息不至于错过
<\u> 全统一很省心
<nyfair> 不能用vs编译还得cygwin？垃圾
<nyfair> 以前可以喷vs对标准支持不好，现在已经完全没理由了，vs编译不过只能代表代码写的兰
<\u> iMadper: http://img.vim-cn.com/19/fec3bc538af52dd07363a0061e51e0359cb651.jpg
<onlylove> 我听说岛国的辐射已经到了东京了
<gebjgd> \u, 直接用android x86啦
<gebjgd> lostsnow, 重复造轮子
<gebjgd> lostsnow, 直接用android x86啦
<huntxu> gebjgd: 德国佬好久不见
<gebjgd> huntxu, 现在都在TG上泡妞了
<gebjgd> huntxu, 又图又语聊的
<nyfair> mac上有没有什么android模拟器
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-01
<memyself> 现在在学a practical guide to ubuntu linux
<memyself> 有什么好的建议吗
<smake> 中原人回來了
<DawnFantasy> 地球人都在这类
<Synchron> 迷之人少
<imtxc> ...
<hceasy> 国内服务器带宽为何那么贵..
<nyfair> 据说g婊的lantern被攻破了？
<nyfair> 喜闻乐见
<nyfair> 苹果：是我，是我先，明明都是我先来的……GUI 也好，鼠标也好，还是自带 Linix 环境也好。为什么你会这么熟练啊！你和 Linus 搞过多少次了啊！？
<nyfair> 尼玛，这也有白学家，打死打死
<nyfair> 我心学家才是王道
<harajuku> nyfair: ... ...
<harajuku> roylez: 渣渣
<nyfair> harajuku: 鶸
<nyfair> 那么问题来了，什么时候wine能支持windows啊
<nyfair> 尼玛我要玩win98老游戏啊
<lainme> lantern是google的？
<nyfair> 最初是吧
<nyfair> 本来就是个阉割版的tor
<nyfair> 安全性比tor烂得多
<iMadper`> harajuku: 你倒是看私信啊.
<smake> betternet vpn windows 免費可用
<smake> windows版
<lainme> nyfair: 哪里有被攻破的消息
<nyfair> lainme: 装个试试？
<hceasy> 对了.
<hceasy> 最近用FS 和 SS  速度满 .
<hceasy> 想国内弄个服务器当跳板 然后VPN 到国内服务器  就不用装客户端了.
<nyfair> fs是啥？
<ubrl> nyfair: define:fs |FS|. 43406 likes · 223 talking about this. |FS| (OFFICIAL PAGE) http://twitter.com/ the1fs http://www.youtube.com/The1FsOfficial Instagram :...
<hceasy> 然后 国内服务器带宽为何那么贵...
<hceasy> nyfair: https://github.com/d1sm/finalspeed
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - d1sm/finalspeed: 高速双边加速软件,在高丢包,延迟环境下仍可达到90%物理带宽利用率.
<hceasy> nyfair: 改tcp协议的一个东西 实测100M 可以跑70M
<hceasy> nyfair: 看youtube视频1080 无问题 打游戏好的话延迟不行吧  没测试.
<nyfair> hceasy: 靠什么来证明它比常规tcp实现好？
<nyfair> 朱军，推荐个mac版的android模拟器给我吧
<freeflying> nyfair: qemu
<hceasy> nyfair: 实践 .......
<hceasy> nyfair: 我拿着用了快一个月了.  开这个跟不开 连国外速度不是一个级别.
<nyfair> hceasy: 给我个测试账号试试
<hceasy> nyfair: 自己架啊.. 这东西必须在自己那里跑客户端. 给你帐号也没用..
<nyfair> hceasy: 我没墙，不用ss啊
<nyfair> hceasy: 我就只想连外网加速
<hceasy> nyfair: 你看看原理就知道了. .. 这个没法给帐号测试..  我也没什么帐号
<nyfair> hceasy: 我就想连外网加速，现在我可以连接所有没墙中国的站，你告诉我接下来怎么办
<hceasy> nyfair: 没听懂.
<nyfair> hceasy: 我没有代理没有vpn，怎么加速？
<hceasy> nyfair: 你说的外网是指什么?
<hceasy> nyfair: 没法加速.
<nyfair> hceasy: 国外网站
<hceasy> nyfair: 这个只是加速 没有加密的.
<hceasy> nyfair: 没有合适的加密 你根本就连不到国外  就谈不上加速了..
<nyfair> hceasy: 我为什么连不到国外？
<nyfair> hceasy: freenode难道是天朝网站了？
<hceasy> nyfair: .......... 你先去看看原理吧 . 这个加速是双向的 服务器也要有客户端.
<hceasy> nyfair: 服务器也要安装相应的服务端
<nyfair> hceasy: 不就是发送udp包，然后再加上tcp头伪装下，最后客户端整合一遍么
<hceasy> nyfair: 然后加速的是你到这个服务器的链接  不是你随意一个网站就能加速
<hceasy> nyfair: tcp协议都改了 所以是双向的啊  服务端不装东西 怎么能识别的了.
<\u> iMadper`: python如何不安装使用package；PYTHONPATH=. py -c 'from tmux2html.main import main; main()' 似乎可行，有没有更简单的
<nyfair> 显得蛋疼，这算哪门子不安装，不就是安装在当前路径么
<iMadper`> \u: 不知道诶, 不用py.
<nyfair> 快入我撸啊神教，正宗不用安装，库放在网上然后从内存里import都行
<nyfair> 保证干净不会下载文件
<nyfair> curl xxoo.lua | lua -m
<nyfair> 他奶奶的，佛山一个能打的都没有
<jusss> nyfair: 老司机下午好
<iMadper`> \u: 我的ssh私钥生成的时候加密了, 现在怎么改成明文的啊
<\u> http://serverfault.com/questions/50775/how-do-i-change-my-private-key-passphrase
<ubrl> \u: ⇪ ssh - How do I change my private key passphrase? - Server Fault
<iMadper`> \u: 好.
<iMadper`> harajuku: 有两个大哥说今晚把简历发我邮箱. 其实有六个人找我, 我筛掉了四个. 留下俩靠谱的.
<iMadper`> harajuku: 赚钱真难.
<harajuku> iMadper`: 好
<harajuku> !
<iMadper`> harajuku: 昨天刚发布的广告...
<harajuku> iMadper`: 啧啧
<iMadper`> harajuku: 我比你们公司hr靠谱多了
<harajuku> iMadper`: 我司HR听说Canonical被微软收购了 正要去Canonical挖人呢...
<iMadper`> harajuku: ... ...
<iMadper`> harajuku: 贵司看不上吧...
<harajuku> iMadper`: 关键是把愚人节笑话当真了...
<iMadper`> harajuku: 哦, 一堆人当真了啊
<iMadper`> harajuku: 高管还问我这事儿呢
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: 去年不也这么说么...
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 去年是这个吗?
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 不记得了
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 今年这个比较有迷惑性
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: 去年好像是IPO?
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 恩.
 * harajuku afk
<nyfair> 苹果：是我，是我先，明明都是我先来的……GUI 也好，鼠标也好，还是自带 bash 环境也好。为什么你会这么熟练啊！你和 Cannonical 搞过多少次了啊！？
<nyfair> 万能句式，把linus改成cannonical就行了
<comphuse> 在 debian 上用 apt-get install 有时候不用按回车就直接安上了，有时候要回车反馈。这个"feature"的开关在那儿？man apt.conf 里没找到
<ZeroCopy> comphuse: 压根儿就没这个feature.
<comphuse> ZeroCopy: 我刚还试了一下，postgresql 要问，nginx 直接就装上了......
<nyfair> zsh?
<ZeroCopy> comphuse: 哦, 我明白你说的是啥了... apt-get install -y
<comphuse> ZeroCopy: 不是，直接 apt-get install xxx；试了一下，发现所有带 suggested packages 的都要问一下。
<vickycq> comphuse: 貌似没有办法改变
<vickycq> 只装一个包时不会询问
<vickycq> 只能强制 yes，不能强制询问
<comphuse> 本来打算用 APT::Get::Assume-No 配合那个不存在的询问开关来防止手残。看来只能 alias apt-get="apt-get -s"。
<vickycq> 可以去提 Feature Request: --force-prompt
<yuning> 其实用 aptitude 替代 apt-get 就会强制询问了
<lifeai> 使用snort --daq-dir /usr/lib64/daq 可以正常工作，但是直接启动却不可以，这是什么原因呢？
<onlylove> 程序默认的lib是32的？
<lifeai> onlylove: 64位
<onlylove> 那你这参数明显是指定daq lib的目录啊
<onlylove> 也就是说，你不指定目录，他找不到lib
<lifeai> 是的，可是我在/etc/snort/snort.conf 里面的 config daq_dir: 我都设置了 /usr/lib64/daq
<lifeai> onlylove:
<onlylove> 那就不知道了
<onlylove> 大概没生效吧
<lifeai> 我也是想知道为什么没生效？
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47712 帽子愚人节玩笑都开的这么傻逼
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Red Hat向开发者提供免费的RHEL
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛你说去那种地方何苦呢？
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在是我想去人嫌弃我呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后一直在家呆着呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 我之前也闲着好久啊
<onlylove> 在外面漂就是不方便，不能养宠物，不能养植物
<onlylove> nyfair: 你在魔都有房，我在帝都可没
<nyfair> 革命革命
<onlylove> nyfair: 一月的房租不是小数目
<nyfair> 打倒李阿蛋这种资本家
<nyfair> 下班下班
<nyfair> 牛牛留个联系方式吧
<nyfair> irc我真心不想再用了
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 还有啥比irc客户端还简单
<onlylove> 现在随便弄个软件，没个几十M都不好意思叫软件，安装以后少于上百M都不好意思出门
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04下，如何在桌面或launcher建立一个快捷方式，用于以root身份启动一个应用程序？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476920 如题 zz: titron — 2016-04-01 18:13
<jusss> onlylove: 牛牛，
<onlylove> jusss: 你边玩去，nyfair才是牛牛
<jusss> onlylove: 牛牛你不用扣扣吗
<onlylove> jusss: 用扣扣做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 牛牛你gmail多少呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你到底想作甚
<jusss> onlylove: 万一哪天freenode被墙了
<onlylove> jusss: 如果那天来了，估计就是大局域网了，你gmail肯定先死
<jusss> onlylove: 不一定呀，人家gf-w就多添加那么一条匹配规则而已呀
<onlylove> jusss: 又不是就这一个服务器，还有oftc
<jusss> onlylove: 那如果是知名irc都墙了呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以去中文u论坛找我
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没有须发的原因 : 妻子:"喂,听说男人们秃顶,是因为用脑过度,是这样吗?" 丈夫:"是呀！女人不长胡子,正是因为整天喋喋不休,下鄂运动过度的缘故。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • qtcreator的菜单字体可以选择吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476922 我想改为显示效果更好的宋体 zz: widon1104 — 2016-04-01 21:01
<Amy___> 有人在嗎?
<Attain|R> .
<Attain|R> Amy___: 说.
<Amy___> 我第一次來這群呢
<Attain|R> .
<Attain|R> 这不是群...
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<dota> hello?
<alexxey> dota, hello
<dota> 有没有人知道怎么修改一个TAB的颜色啊？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 NVIDIA 361.28驱动无法运行steam游戏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476923 安装好。16.04发现还是有些问题。 附加驱动安装的 361.28驱动。可以正常切换显卡。但是在独显下，steam 的 dota2和cs go都报错。说opengl版本有问题。切换到集成显卡就没问题。 尝试过用
<tracyone> windows10 运行ubuntu 的bash 是用什么技术
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 修改grub.cfg失败进不去Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476929 电脑是三系统，Win7+Remix OS （国内某个公司出的Android X86）+Ubuntu。 开机先进入的是win7的启动管理器，里面有三个选项，win7&remix OS&Ubuntu，前两个都是选中后直接进入的，只有Ubuntu回车后会进入Gru
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mlKIci9ZAAB2jmuc4RIAALrCQJZg_0AAHam873.jpg 搞笑巧合集锦
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 修改grub.cfg文件导致开机进不去Ubuntu了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476930 电脑是三系统，Win7+Remix OS （国内某个公司出的Android X86）+Ubuntu。 开机先进入的是win7的启动管理器，里面有三个选项，win7&remix OS&Ubuntu，前两个都是选中后直接进入的，只有Ubuntu回车后
<^k^>  ─> 会进入Grub2的引导，里面有Ubuntu&Memery test&Memory test (memtest86+)等等4、5个选项，我想在Ubunt …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 修改grub.cfg文件导致开机进不去Ubuntu了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476931 电脑是三系统，Win7+Remix OS （国内某个公司出的Android X86）+Ubuntu。 开机先进入的是win7的启动管理器，里面有三个选项，win7&remix OS&Ubuntu，前两个都是选中后直接进入的，只有Ubuntu回车后
<^k^>  ─> 会进入Grub2的引导，里面有Ubuntu&Memery test&Memory test (memtest86+)等等4、5个选项，我想在Ubunt …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 修改grub.cfg文件导致开机进不去Ubuntu了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476932 电脑是三系统，Win7+Remix OS （国内某个公司出的Android X86）+Ubuntu。 开机先进入的是win7的启动管理器，里面有三个选项，win7&remix OS&Ubuntu，前两个都是选中后直接进入的，只有Ubuntu回车后
<^k^>  ─> 会进入Grub2的引导，里面有Ubuntu&Memery test&Memory test (memtest86+)等等4、5个选项，我想在Ubunt …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 修改grub.cfg文件导致开机进不去Ubuntu了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476934 电脑是三系统，Win7+Remix OS （国内某个公司出的Android X86）+Ubuntu。 开机先进入的是win7的启动管理器，里面有三个选项，win7&remix OS&Ubuntu，前两个都是选中后直接进入的，只有Ubuntu回车后
<^k^>  ─> 会进入Grub2的引导，里面有Ubuntu&Memery test&Memory test (memtest86+)等等4、5个选项，我想在Ubunt …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 修改grub.cfg文件导致开机进不去Ubuntu了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476936 电脑是三系统，Win7+Remix OS （国内某个公司出的Android X86）+Ubuntu。 开机先进入的是win7的启动管理器，里面有三个选项，win7&remix OS&Ubuntu，前两个都是选中后直接进入的，只有Ubuntu回车后
<^k^>  ─> 会进入Grub2的引导，里面有Ubuntu&Memery test&Memory test (memtest86+)等等4、5个选项，我想在Ubunt …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04在WPS下能输入中文的解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476937 原因：环境变量未正确设置，以上可以直接针对wps设置。 打开终端输入： $ sudo gedit /usr/bin/wps 可以看到文件内容（文字加粗的部分就是要补齐的,下同） ******************************* #!/bin/ba
<^k^>  ─> sh export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx" export QT_IM_MODULE="fcitx" gOpt= #gOptExt=-multiply gTemplateExt=("wpt" "dot" "dotx …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04在WPS下能输入中文的解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476938 原因：环境变量未正确设置，以上可以直接针对wps设置。 打开终端输入： $ sudo gedit /usr/bin/wps 可以看到文件内容（文字加粗的部分就是要补齐的,下同） ******************************* #!/bin/ba
<^k^>  ─> sh export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx" export QT_IM_MODULE="fcitx" gOpt= #gOptExt=-multiply gTemplateExt=("wpt" "dot" "dotx …
<gongghy> names
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04字体好像有点小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476939 又来麻烦大家了。装完16.04后，发现字体不怎么好看就换了。换完之后发现某些应用程序下中文字体非常的细。比如Steam和Opera。无论我怎么换字体都是这样子。 不知道是为啥。在firefox下又是好
<^k^>  ─> 的。哪位大神能帮忙看看吗？ 如图 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-04-02 12:59
<darkduke> windows 红石 1 很好用。。。。
<feifan00x> :D
<tracyone> 红石是什么
<darkduke> renstone1
<darkduke> redstone
<darkduke> windows 10 redstone
<feifan00x> : )
<darkduke> windows 现在能直接运行ubuntu 二进制软件包。。。hahaha
<feifan00x> 以前听说windows 内置linux，看了最近一篇报道  是真的
<darkduke> 竟然内置的是ubuntu
<feifan00x> 没办法  Ubuntu 在国外很火
<darkduke> 我大ubuntu
<darkduke> 我用上50M的光纤，嘿，就是不一样
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 818b Realtek无线网卡上网问题 TL-WN821N Ubuntu 14.04LTS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476940 各位大佬，我的台式机电脑装了ubuntu 14.04LTS版本，无线USB网卡为 TL-WN821N的，是8192EU的芯片，按照网上的教程，安装好了驱动程序（这个安装过程好长时间了，都
<darkduke> 屌 就一个字
<IsoaSFlus> 大家下午好啊
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么频道里明明这么多人在线,说话的一个都没有呢
 * IsoaSFlus 不开心
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu server 无法启动，如何挽救数据  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476944 如题，我是用了virtual box虚拟机装了ubuntu server，修改了rc.local文件之后，一直无法成功启动，还有办法恢复吗？ 里面有好多数据啊 zz: flyz1360 — 2016-04-02 17:04
<wade_> hi
<ubrl> wade_:点点点.  18:05
<wade_> 有人在吗 ？
<IsoaSFlus> 有
<wade_> 你是哪的  ？
<wade_> 我第一次用 IRC，不太会玩
<IsoaSFlus> 中国的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 八月份出生的小蚂蚁就是自信 : 小蚂蚁对大蚂蚁说道:"大象那家伙看不起人,等我长大了,看我不一脚踢飞它。" 大蚂蚁听后叹道:"哎,八月份出生的小蚂蚁就是自信。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<AaronLi> hello
<ubrl> AaronLi:点点点.  20:53
<AaronLi> hello
<ubrl> AaronLi:点点点.  20:53
<AaronLi> 上来看看
<litchi> 汗
<KAO> 有人吗
<ubrl> KAO:点点点.  06:42
<KAO> 诶嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-03
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何查看某个进程在往哪个路径、文件里做写入操作？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476948 这几天感觉自己的Chromium浏览器在使用时变得有点迟钝了。 甚至，当操作系统的资源基本为空载的情况下，在Chromium或Chrome浏览器里打开、关闭、切换到一个新的
<^k^>  ─> 空标签，或者在地址栏输入地址时，都能明显感觉到有一点卡顿。（Chrome是刚从Google下载 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 16.04开源AMD驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476949 硬件是AMD A8 7100 with radeon r5 ，昨天安装16.04，正常直接安装会黑屏，于是用了nomodeset，安装完以后启动也是黑屏，但是屏幕有背光，风扇声正常，亮度可以调节，但屏幕就是什么都不显示，系统可以进
<^k^>  ─> 入，我该怎么办啊…… zz: Maxshq — 2016-04-03 9:22
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 新手求助shell编程的一个问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476969 QQ截图20160403110428.png QQ图片20160403110330.png 求助 我感觉没有错啊 功能是比较指定目录与当前目录的文件数目是否一样 zz: why930908 — 2016-04-03 11:02
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 锐捷啊啊啊，求助。。。linux版本的锐捷但是不能安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476970 会出现这个情况。。。 error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory zz: alphabetlalala — 2016-04-03 11:05
<smake> 中原人來了
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 奇怪kdevelop4下无attach to process  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476971 kdevelop4下找不到attach to process,无法对正在运行的程序进行调试，如何解决？ zz: hetongz — 2016-04-03 11:20
<smake> 尋找不被人情世故，民族劣根性 束縛的真心友人
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gimp读取photoshop的PSD软件问题。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476972 前几天才装上Ubuntu的系统，本打算以后改用这个系统，但是发现没有photoshop, 后来用这个gimp来读取psd文件，但是今天发现gimp读取psd文件有时候会出现颜色和win下的photoshop颜
<^k^>  ─> 色不一样的问题。请问有没有解决方法。我特别依赖photoshop这类的工具来工作。 zz: charg …
<lhr> python  好学吗
<Attain|R> lhr: 一开始好学
<lhr> 啥叫开始好学
<Attain|R> lhr: 一般来说, 三四个小时能翻完<python简明教程>就可以开始写了
<Attain|R> lhr: 然后写的时候踩到坑了再慢慢查, 就需要更多时间了.
<lhr> 为什么你们可以那么吊
<lhr> 写程序没有思路怎么办
<lhr> 不知道写什么
<lhr> 需要看些什么书呢
<Attain|R> lhr: 你这问题太宽泛, 没法回答
<lhr> python拿来干什么比较好用呢
<lhr> /home/lhr/下载/2f627a584eda0bf18ceffccecf8d8b82.jpg
<lhr> 有什么好玩的单机没
<alexxey> 用来日常使用
<Attain|R> lhr: 做一切各种脚本领域盛行的东西.
<Attain|R> lhr: 你问的太多了, 我说了, 三四个小时就能入门开始写了. 你纠结的时间都够你看完前两章了.
<lhr> 0.0
<lhr> ok
<hoxily_> lhr, 塞尔达缩小毛
<hoxily_> 缩小帽
<lhr> 多大阿
<hoxily_> gba模拟器，加上16mb的rom
<lhr> 0.0
<^k^> 新  开源模板库 • 为什么会这样求解释？？？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476974 liaozhaocong@ubuntu:~$ gcc -S hello.i -o hello.s hello.c: In function ‘main’: hello.c:4:10: error: stray ‘\357’ in program printf（"Hello！this is our embedded world！\n "）; ^ hello.c:4:10: error: stray ‘\274’ in program hello.c:4:
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • linux实验室如何具备还原功能？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476975 学校的计算机实验室，全部都是win系统的操作系统， 现在想更换成linux，有个问题，如何解决： win系列的硬件还原卡做的很好，有无支持linux的硬盘还原卡？ zz: 罗非鱼 —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-04-03 15:27
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • ubuntuBSD 穩定版 快要誕生了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476976 http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntub ... 2503.shtml ubuntuBSD 15.10 Beta 3 Released, Brings Support for Virtual Text Consoles https://linux.cn/article-7176-1.html UbuntuBSD 是将 Ubuntu 移植到了 FreeBSD 内核上。 UbuntuBSD 的第一个版本已
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 请问如何将一个协议与打开它的应用关联？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476979 比如我在firefox输入mms://192.168.1.106/song3.wma，弹出提示Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (mmsu) isn't associated with any program. 但这个链接其实用mplayer是可以打开播放的
<^k^>  ─> ，怎样设置才可以在我输入这个地址后，自动关联用mplayer打开播放？ 求各位前辈指导！ …
<alvin_rxg> 现在 linux 下边对 hybrid graphics 的支持怎么样了？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 从游戏机看计算机系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476988 BIOS程序，并不是电脑专有的。 加载 ==== BIOS程序，可以简单理解成 电脑或游戏机 的 开机画面。先这么记。 讲 BIOS程序 之前，先说说 加载（load）是啥意思。 加载就是召唤 ------------ 加载是一个
<tracyone> 有人知道有没有什么命令行工具可以生成 ASCII Art的字符，比如把英文单词变成用直线横线点组成的艺术字
<pity> tracyone: 神喜欢搞这个……
<tracyone> 神是谁
<pity> tracyone: 现在好像没在，要不就是改名不知道改成啥了
<pity> tracyone: Ubuntu 中文论坛上的 eexpress
<tracyone> oo
<tracyone> 另外一个组有人回复了
<tracyone> 我大概知道了
<pity> .
<tracyone> toilet
<alvin_rxg> tracyone: figlet ?
<tracyone> yes
<tracyone> 我现在用这个
<ycerd> 请问，为什么在shell脚本中写 cat $0 会出现阻塞？
<ycerd> 突然找到问题了，阻塞并不是由这条命令引起的。。抱歉
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15358.html 我最怕老婆 : 一次,国王招众丞相共商国事后设宴款待大家。大家吃饱喝足后,把话题转到了谁怕老婆上来。 "我看阿凡提最怕老婆。"一位秃头丞相先说道。 大家一听,哈哈大笑起来。阿凡提听罢,不慌不忙来到这位秃头丞相面前,说道
<^k^>  ─> :"您说得对,正因为我最怕老婆,所以我到现在还不敢娶老婆。"
<bcsfll> ?
<sheili> holaaa
<sheili> siiiiiii
<sheili> quien al chatt
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-27
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • libXp.so.6怎么用apt-get安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483317 有报错error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6 所以在网上搜索如何安装去这个网站看了 http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=108903 现在是已经有了这个文件，但系统就是找不到， 谁能告诉我怎么用
<^k^>  ─> apt-get install 来装啊， 就是install后面加什么有这个库呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ys38079456 — 2 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • libXp.so.6怎么用apt-get安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483317 有报错error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6 所以在网上搜索如何安装去这个网站看了 http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=108903 现在是已经有了这个文件，但系统就是找不到， 谁能告诉我怎么用
<^k^>  ─> apt-get install 来装啊， 就是install后面加什么有这个库呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ys38079456 — 2 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • libXp.so.6怎么用apt-get安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483317 有报错error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6 所以在网上搜索如何安装去这个网站看了 http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=108903 现在是已经有了这个文件，但系统就是找不到，如图所示 谁能告诉我
<^k^>  ─> 怎么用 apt-get install 来装啊， 就是install后面加什么有这个库呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ys38 …
<lishoujun> 早
<Sevk> 新  系统安装和升级 • libXp.so.6怎么用apt-get安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483317 有报错error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6 所以在网上搜索如何安装去这个网站看了 http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=108903 现在是已经有了这个文件，但系统就是找不到，如图所示 谁能告诉我
<Sevk>  ─> 怎么用 apt-get install 来装啊， 就是install后面加什么有这个库呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ys38 …
<ubrl> ⇪ t: libXp.so.6怎么用apt-get安装 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: ys38079456
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 求助：samba服务不明不白挂了。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483318 单位服务器ubuntu12.04使用samba做数据中转，数据存储服务器，每天上百人次登录存取文件5年来一直没有问题，近期并没对服务器做管理操作，过了一个周末回来，访问共享突然出问题
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHRuITIgUAAeKIHHHB98AAMY4wEdNCkAB4o4185.gif 分享图片
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有大佬知道GNOME能不能像unity一样在窗口最大化时窗口的titlebar和系统的status bar合并？
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 嫌 Gnome3 的 bar 宽对吧
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 用unity就好了.
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 主要是最大化窗口，一条title bar一条status bar实在是浪费我宝贵的垂直空间
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: unity长得还是太丑，我昨天实在受不了又换到GNOME了
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 我在 extension 里翻翻
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 来试试瓦片?
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: https://github.com/stumpwm/stumpwm
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - stumpwm/stumpwm: The Stump Window Manager
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 只有自动隐藏上面的 panel 的插件
<violetzijing> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/545/hide-top-bar/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Hide Top Bar - GNOME Shell Extensions
 * violetzijing 用 cinnamon，下面的 panel 很小，没有这种需求
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 我需要status bar不想隐藏它……
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 用 Unity
 * Madper 用 stumpwm好了. 都不不需要更新的, 反正开发者也不管了...
<violetzijing> 要么自己写插件啊
 * violetzijing 还觉得 unity 那种合并的很愚蠢呢
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助,使用16.10版本,安装4.10.5内核启动失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483319 启动选择ubuntu,提示 错误couldn't find suitable memory target unaligned pointer 0x38bcc738 Aborted. Press any key to exit. 具体操作为, 安装16.10 安装依赖 sudo apt update --fix-missing sudo apt upgrade sudo apt in
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 那个东西太蛋疼了
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 咋了?
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 我不想从头配置啊
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 几十行就足够了啊
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 合并两栏明明很棒啊，你不觉得垂直的空间很宝贵吗
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 问题是效果呢？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 所以用unity啊.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 效果? 反正我用了得有五年了, 挺好的.
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 并不这样觉得，所以 Unity 一出来我就抛弃 Ubuntu 了
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 来个截图呗
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 截图? 你开啥程序就是啥程序啊. 没别的.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 我连system tray都没
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: unity某些地方还是不错的，所以我用了挺久……
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 6
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 我必须得承认 Unity 是有点设计的感觉，但是体验很差，不喜欢
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: unity要在ui上多打磨一下就完美了……
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 打磨？先把用着卡的问题解决了再说
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 讲道理unity这货多少年没动静了，unity8从我高中时就在喊，结果这屎拉到现在都还没拉出来……
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 哈
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 你们公司是不是快倒闭跑路了？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 卧槽, 你怎么知道的?
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 我司很多人都还不知道呢, 你怎么提前得到消息了?
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 来, 私聊.
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 将来报道上有什么偏差
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 没事，我不是新闻工作者
<Madper> violetzijing: 拔牙是病假还是年假?
<Madper> violetzijing: 要是病假, 我到是打算去中医院做个按摩然后区公司报销.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 还是没有丈母娘好 : 某天有人问:"为什么公鸡总是高兴地唱歌?"答:"因为它的老婆比任何人都多,却没有一个丈母娘！ "
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483320 我是emacs 和ess R统计使用，界面，画图，中文都没问题。 但是R中调用 edit（）函数说需要 server-start ，于是运行 ，但是弹出界面中文乱码。 怎么解决： 统计信息: 发表于 由 dddp — 2017-03-27 21:21
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian一段时间不动鼠标键盘，硬盘灯就会常亮？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483321 不动鼠标键盘5分钟左右，硬盘灯就会常亮，好像在读写什么东西，这个过程会持续1分钟以上。 但只要动一下鼠标就会恢复正常。 在win7下也会这样。是硬件问题吗？ 我的de
<^k^>  ─> bian只装了个基本系统+dwm窗口管理器而已。 统计信息: 发表于 由 flac — 2017-03-27 21:30
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • R语言在Ubuntu16.04上 edit（）函数乱码怎么办，处理些小数据很不方便  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483322 如题 ，试了升级R，安装showtext包，均无效，界面和画图界面都没问题，就是edit函数界面不行，有什么办法或替代办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dddp — 2017-
<^k^>  ─> 03-27 21:49
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-28
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 自己写了一个监控进程的脚本，不知道哪里出了问题，请高手指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483324 我的服务器里有个进程 /root/health/tomcat6/bin/java.log 它一出现，网卡就往外大量的发包，然后整个局域网就掉线 暂时不知道怎么处理这个问题，所以我打算写个
<^k^>  ─> 脚本，当/root/health/tomcat6/bin/java.log出现时，就自动Kill掉它 #!/bin/sh while true;do ps -fe|grep /roo …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 请教，windows10下能否wubi安装ubuntu、deepin实现与win系统三方共存  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483325 问题有点可笑，请见谅，本人小白一个。 实际当中是这样的，我windows10下一直存在一个ubuntu系统，是用wubi安装的，现在ubuntu版本已经是升级到了16.04。 本来，
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 关于 AR928X 的驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483326 请教各位前辈，我想在 ARM 架构的开发板上使用 Mini-PCIe 接口的 AR928X WiFi 模块，请问 Ubuntu 是不是可以直接驱动这个 WiFi 模块正常工作 ？因为原来在 ARM 是使用 OpenWRT ，现在想改用Ubunt
<^k^>  ─> u，所以不知道能否跑起来，各位能给我些意见吗 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengboc — 2017-03- …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 16.10 之后，不能用grub4Dos启动grub2了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483327 grub4dos使用如下代码 find --set-root /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img kernel /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img boot 报错 invalid or unsupported executable format .使用ubuntu16.04的时候我记得还没有问题来着。不知道ubuntu又悄
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 得寸进尺 : "你照顾我这么久了。"久病的富翁说,"为了表示感谢,我决定在遗嘱里,写明送一幢房屋给你。" 女佣人高兴地说:"谢谢。不过,这样做,你的遗产就要少一份。先生,可不可以把你的独生子给我做儿子?这样的话,你既能保全财产的完整,他也能够有个母亲。"
<sncder> 富翁表示：呵呵
<bix_> 这里可以用中文么？
<bix_> 有人在马
<bix_> anybody here?
<bix_> 有人在马
<sncder> 有人
<bix_> 如果有人在，麻烦帮忙看一下这个问题。我用的是linuxmint，以前用ficitx+sogou都是好好的，之前有一次重启，重启之后fcitx的图标就从任务栏消失了，而且当切换到sogou输入法时，就只能打出英文字母，并不能显示备选词语。虽然fcitx的设置还是可以打开，但是就没法用
<bix_> 现在可以打中文是装了ibus用的sunpinying
<bix_> 但是sunpinying真的很不习惯
<bix_> 已经重装过系统了，单色home分区是保留的
<bix_> 好像重装系统并不会把很多设置删除掉
<bix_> 因为不是很懂，才来这里问一下。之前已经自己查了很久了，找不到方法
<bix_> 麻烦看到的朋友能帮忙解决一下这个问题，万分感谢
<bix_> 我的sogou拼音是在它们官网下载的64位的
<bix_> 有人可以帮帮忙吗
<bix_> 重装都不管用，我实在是没办法了
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.04方向键失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483328 本人新学Ubuntu ，遇到方向键失效，试了好多个系统，都一样，只有向左的方向键可以用，其他三个都用不了 在网上能够搜到的方法都用了。 14.04，有时可以用有时不可用。 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 angelx2017 — 2017-03-28 14:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 泡面,宅男的最爱 : 泡面,宅男的最爱。当泡面中的酱包变成固态的时候,宅男们就知道冬天来了……
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求问：升级到16.04，图形界面没了-_-!该如何恢复？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483334 双系统，ubantu下安装win10，启动默认ubuntu，原先是14.04，今日升级到16.04. 升级完成后重启，进入密码界面，输入密码一直死循环在密码界面。强制关机后，只能进入字
<^k^>  ─> 符界面。 求问该如何恢复图形界面？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnbruce — 2017-03-28 21:55
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-29
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 各位大神，小弟初来乍到，我怀疑我用了假的WebQQ  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483335 拿到一个二手的link，直接seaBIOS刷了Ubuntu，毕竟我是要学习php的男人。 那么问题来了，不管是Opera还是Firefox或者chrome，WebQQ能扫码登录，还能收到消息，但是就是打不开
<netsnail> weex和vue什么关系？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问ubuntu支持什么4G 网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483336 我们想ubuntu下插入4G网卡上网，可以外接 USB 的，也可以 MiniPCIe 接口的，请各位前辈推荐一下，最好是带2X2MIMO 的，十分感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengboc — 2017-03-29 10:43
<netsnail> weex和vue什么关系？
<gzhechu> 今天升级，我的 cups-daemon 包损坏了，apt-get -f install 也不能修复，求支招。
<IsoaSFlus> gzhechu报错呢
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 神舟PCpad Plus WIFI 总是弹回输入密码，BCM4356  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483337 先说说本人的经历，发行版的linux 我大多都安装过， kali ，ubuntu debain deepin 等等 都是一个问题，装完了系统之后WIFI连接不上， 有些 系统索性就检测不到wifi， 但是
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • toshiba e-studio 2051c驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483338 曾经在17.04里面正常驱动 但是17.04太不稳定 崩溃2次 又改回了16.04.2 但是在16.04里面能查找到打印机 驱动也能安装 打印出来的纸张左上角显示 Error：Unsurpported PDL error 16.04是4.8内核 更新成4.10内核
<^k^>  ─> 依旧不能解决 所以我考虑 应该是哪个程序出的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 帅de没人要 — 2 …
<IsoaSFlus> 有啥日本机房的超便宜vps推荐吗
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 关于使用dd备份还还系统的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483339 我使用dd备份ubuntu系统时会遇到系统文件损坏，备份好的系统无法引导等问题，使用的是两个一样大小及品牌相同的硬盘。 使用如下命令备份： dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=8MB 反复多次备份ubunt
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • /etc/interfaces里"physical interface"和"logical interface"的区别?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483340 /etc/interfaces里"physical interface"和"logical interface"的区别? man interfaces: Code: Lines beginning with the word "auto" are used to identify the physical interfaces to be brought up when ifup is run with the -a
<^k^>  ─> option.  (This option is  used  by  the        system  boot  scripts.)   Physical interface names should …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 孩子的将来 : 丈夫对妻子说:"等我们的保尔再大一点时,我想送他到拳击俱乐部去,那样他就不会怕街上的小流氓了。" "不,还是把他送到射击俱乐部去更好,"妻子说,"那样,将来国家总统都得怕他三分。"
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈，安卓为什么可以系统和用户存储使用同一片存储空间哇
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你的ubuntu不是吗?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 可是安卓的系统空间用的是ext4，用户空间是fat。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 能同时使用两种文件系统？
<iMadper> 1024开放注册三天, 不需要邀请码.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 为何不能?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我没明白你觉得问题在哪儿
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 只要能通过read系统调用读到那个文件就行了啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 文件系统有区别?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 比如一个100g的分区，可以既是ntfs又是ext4？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那不行啊.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 哦, 我明白你的问题了.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你是想知道, 你觉得android的某个分区同时拥有两个文件系统?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 对，因为以前的安卓是/data单独划一个分区的，但现在好像不是了，据我的观察是和用户存储共用一片存储空间，我不太清楚是怎么实现的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 可能观察有误?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 确定没有bind-mount?
<IsoaSFlus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PXnANbmE/Screenshot_2017-03-29-18-08-38.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> IsoaSFlus:
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<IsoaSFlus> 那个43g的分区，用户存储空间和/data是一致的……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 太乱, 发lsblk和mount输出?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 而且这里根本没写文件系统的问题啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: w
<IsoaSFlus> 文件系统是我猜的
<IsoaSFlus> IsoaSFlus: data肯定是ext4
<IsoaSFlus> 用户存储应该不是fat就是exfat，要不然win怎么读
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 还有没有lsblk啊……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: .
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 用户数据都放在data里面了?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: app都是在data里面的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我没用过android, 不清楚数据到底放在哪儿了.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: win可以读, 有其他协议, mtp之类的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你没用过安卓？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: .
<IsoaSFlus> IsoaSFlus: mtp？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 应该说, 非智能机 -> 黑莓 -> 短期android -> rh发的ios
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: mtp？可以跨文件系统
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: mtp不可以吗?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那我就懂了
<IsoaSFlus> 那肯定都是ext4了……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 反正mtp肯定跨文件系统.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那我就全理解了，我之前还纳闷儿为什么安卓能同时手机和电脑挂载同一个存储器……
<IsoaSFlus> 原来都是mtp的作用
<Administ1ator> 你好有人吗？
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我不确定是不是mtp啊. 我只是觉得mtp能做到.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我觉得应该就是这个原因，以前的安卓还可以选择连接方式（usb大容量存储or mtp）现在只能是mtp了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hmz365> iMadper: 还不如两端互开ftp来的快😃
<iMadper> hmz365: 今天草榴开放注册呢
<iMadper> hmz365: 就开放三天, 快去
<hmz365> iMadper: ?i 不是吗？自己编译源码，接果连接时要十几分。
<iMadper> hmz365: 差不多.
<IsoaSFlus> 草榴有啥用……
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ ..求梯子，
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 求科普 kUbuntu xUbuntu lUbuntu 特色和安装他们的理由  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483342 同标题，一脸茫然，网上搜不到正经的答案 统计信息: 发表于 由 dddp — 2017-03-29 21:51
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有无扩展可以让Firefox在某个网页加载完成后通知我?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483343 有无扩展可以让Firefox在某个网页加载完成后通知我? 某些网站访问起来很卡很卡,希望可以在等待网页时做些别的事情 然后等网页加载完成后提示我 比如访问本论坛
<^k^>  ─> 时... 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-03-29 22:19
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：intel集显安装失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483344 用的uefi安装的，grup参数加了nomodeset（不加直接黑屏） 装完后不能调分辨率，亮度;播放视频的时候会有横纹。 图形驱动Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 256 bits)百度结果是cpu渲染器？应该不是intel的驱动
<^k^>  ─> 吧（intel的貌似是i915之类 的）。 附加驱动里只有：使用Processor microcode firmware for intel CP …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 困扰一个多月的故障，ubuntu升级到Ubuntu 16.04后网卡驱动故障排除方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483345 自从升级到16.04后，我的笔记本上网就故障频发，在家一直用着好好的无线每隔半小时就断网或者连着网却没有流量，而且下载流量一大就断
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 困扰一个多月的故障，ubuntu升级到Ubuntu 16.04后网卡驱动故障排除方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483346 自从升级到16.04后，我的笔记本上网就故障频发，在家一直用着好好的无线每隔半小时就断网或者连着网却没有流量，而且下载流量一大就断
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求教：Ubantu自动安装软件出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483347 安装软件cdo,输入 sudo apt-get install cdo，能够搜索到软件，但是安装的时候出现报错：/etc/environment: line 2: LANG: command not found dpkg: error processing package install-info (--configure)。 后来又
<^k^>  ─> 试了其他的软件，也出现相同的报错。请问大家这个问题怎样处理？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发 …
<tpscsc_> 有人吗
<ubrl> tpscsc_:点点点.  05:49
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 三星s8也出了个desktop模式，你司赶紧去告抄袭啊！
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-30
<hextpsc> [Invalid UTF-8][Invalid UTF-8][Invalid UTF-8]
<hextpsc> 有人吗
<ubrl> hextpsc:点点点.  08:02
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox频繁重复运行时即使关掉提示窗口也会有进程残留?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483349 firefox频繁重复运行时即使关掉提示窗口也会有进程残留? Code: firefox-esr -new-instance -P xxx 关掉重复运行的提示后会有一定概率残留进程 不知有什么解决方法? 我是通
<^k^>  ─> 过如下脚本监控得到的残留证据: Code: cx=0 while :; do sleep 1 x=$(pgrep -u $(whoami) firefox | wc -l) …
<hextpsc> 有人吗
<ubrl> hextpsc:点点点.  08:06
<hextpsc> IRC 有没有中文的关于黑客的服务器和频道？
<hextpsc> 讨论黑客或者匿名技术的
<hextpsc> 求推荐阿
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 16.04的显示器分辨率好小怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483352 我的显示器最大分辨率应该是1440*900的，但是现在系统里最大的是1024*768。 系统设置-显示里显示的是unknow display。请问有办法修复吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fangjia — 2017-03-30 8:16
<bix_> 有人用shadowsock-qt5吗
<bix_> 今天刚装上，很久之前用都是没问题
<bix_> 今天导入服务器信息之后
<bix_> 测试延迟，一测试刚开始延迟都正常
<bix_> 接下来很快所有的延迟测试值都显示“错误”
<bix_> 有人知道是怎么回事吗
<violetzijing> iMadper, MangHuoEr http://www.smzdm.com/p/7082275/
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ rotary hero RH-345 图坦卡蒙抽纸盒 2268日元（约￥140）_海淘__海淘推荐_什么值得买
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你看了好笑,可我却很郁闷. : 今天上厕所大号,刚坐下就来了一个气势如虹的长屁,然后听见隔壁声音:"杨*?" 我晕,同事通过屁音判断出我是谁了。。。。
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 正在做一个开源输入法码表，看过“搜狗输入法核心词库“之后，想“盗用词库”的心都没有了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483354 首先，介绍一下背景： 之前多次说过，我正在做一个开源的笔顺输入法，现在单字码表已经完成，准备做词
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • archlinux安装后桌面主屏和扩展屏问题，如gnome kde 桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483355 安装后进入的桌面好像是扩展屏，桌面上显示只有背景和光标，如何切换到主屏，鼠标除了能移动不能反应 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxqwan — 2017-03-30 12:53
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linux (ubuntu17.04) 下用小度wifi做无线网卡连接无线网,能识别，但是始终无法连接上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483356 linux (ubuntu17.04) 下用小度wifi做无线网卡连接无线网,能识别，但是始终无法连接上 我的是ubuntu17.04,安装后能识别网络，但是总是
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice Calc电子表格中如何把一行数据转换为一列数据？反过来呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483357 想把一行数据转换为一列数据。 网上搜索了一下，MsOffice的Excel使用的方法是，复制这一行，选择性粘贴，然后有个“转置”可以勾选
<^k^>  ─> 就行了。 那么在LibreOffice Calc电子表格中应该如何做呢？ 实验中，复制一大堆数据时，EXE …
<fiht_> 来 来吹牛啊朋友们
<fiht_> 如果不装逼 那和咸鱼就没有区别了啊老铁们
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 怎么样让蚊子不叮我们呢? : 答:请一个保姆在门口守着。(保姆血溅三尺……) 在身上涂点油,蚊子蹬上去就会滑掉了。 身上涂点胶水,就把蚊子粘在上面了。 放《摇篮曲》,蚊子就去睡觉了,就不会咬人了。
<fiht_> 来吹牛啊朋友们
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-31
<Sevk> 新  Mint • Linux Mint 18.2 將預設 使用 Lightdm 登入畫面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483358 http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3235 The Linux Mint Blog Monthly News – March 2017 Display Manager Linux Mint 18.2 could ship with LightDM and unity-greeter by default. Linux Mint 18.2 將預設 使用 Lightdm 登入畫面 (跟 Ubuntu 一樣) 统计信
<Sevk>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2017-03-31 9:07
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Linux Mint 18.2 將預設 使用 Lightdm 登入畫面 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: poloshiao
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 如何评价阿三的代码水平
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 阿三这么多人. 当然是参差不齐了.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不过阿三有一个好, 敢说, 敢吹.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我看网上经常吹阿三的软件水平
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 阿三人这么多, 有水平高的不奇怪啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你司有阿三吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: Canonical里没见过. 但是我觉得应该有. linaro里面一堆.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 医院证明 : 百货商店里,布匹柜台前,一女店员按一顾客的要求耐心地将她买的一匹布撕成2英寸长的小布条儿。撕完之后,这位顾客又要求这店员把这些小布条儿打成结,店员打到一半的时候终于受不了了,她说道:"难道你有精神病吗?" "对,我有医院证明。"顾客说道。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub2如何引导windows10的安装程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483360 硬盘上有一块320G的空分区没有用，我把它格式化成了ntfs分区，想安装windows10。下载了windows10 x64的安装光盘映像。 没有光驱，也没有U盘，只有已经安装好的ubuntu系统，如何来安装呢？ 系统
<^k^>  ─> 启用了uefi引导和gpt分区 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-03-31 11:42
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: linaro搞嵌入式的？
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中Office 2016 amd64 (7.0.1213.101ZH.S1(2016))  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483362 严正声明：根据《计算机软件保护条例》第十七条规定“为了学习和研究软件内含的设计思想和原理，通过安装、显示、传输或者存储软件等方式使用软件的，可以不
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 有啥能刷算法题的地方吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: hackerrank
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: thx
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 话说为什么tiobe index上面vb还能排第六。。。。现在还有人用vb吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 特别多金融公司用吧
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 毕竟是操作excel的语言.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper 金融公司用excel干嘛。。。。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不然用啥做报表?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 这个工程量很大?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 用啥连接数据库里的数据然后生成报表到excel...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 挺大的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 好吧，excel对我来说就一排版工具。。。。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: hackerrank支持语言超多. 来一起用clojure刷题吧.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我用c++。。。打算没事就刷一点
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 这网站的编辑器好难受。。。。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 本地写, 复制粘贴
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4V1I2q7GIUDB9AABSPBxjDcsAALrHABa1ecAAFJU659.jpg 究竟谁怕谁啊
<lishoujun> iMadper: 我也在hr上面 菜鸟
<lishoujun> iMadper: 发你的主页来 膜拜一下大神
<iMadper> lishoujun: 我不刷题啊.
<lishoujun> iMadper: 哦
<lishoujun> IsoaSFlus: https://www.hackerrank.com/lsjun   来 互相follow一下
<ubrl> lishoujun: ⇪  HackerRank shoujun li - lsjun | HackerRank
<iMadper> lishoujun: ruby用户啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11725.html 广告和球赛 :     某国脚第一个广告:雪花啤酒,经典台词,雪花啤酒,一次两个,第一场比赛中国队0:2。该国脚第二个广告:LG空调,经典台词,LG空调,四层过滤,第二场比赛中国队0:4。该国脚第三个广告:三元牛奶,结果中国队第三场比赛0
<^k^>  ─> :3。
 * iMadper 受不了fx了.... 
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun:
<IsoaSFlus> 回fo了
<lishoujun> iMadper: 个人喜欢ruby 但是在公司用不起来
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.04 • linux (ubuntu17.04) 安装genymotion的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483364 安装genymotion的问题, 应该是成功了，但是为什么找不到安装的那个文件夹？ 2017-03-31 18-24-20屏幕截图.png 2017-03-31 18-24-55屏幕截图.png 怎么运行genymotion,不是就在当前的那个文件夹下的吗？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 fcgzjb — 2017-03-31 18:28
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 不联网grub2就安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483365 在Vbox里用的ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso 不论安装在硬盘上还是安装到/分区，断网都提示无法安装到/target/ 连网后都可以成功安装，连网后下载了多个文件，内核版本是4.8 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-03-31 19:05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 早点回家 : 半夜12点,男子回家,老婆抱怨说:"你就不能提早点回家么?" 男子满口答应:"好,一定。" 于是第二天男子彻夜未归,直到天亮才回来,老婆守在门口,冲上去就是一巴掌,将男子手里提着的豆浆和包子打翻在地.....
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu开机突然全黑屏，只剩下桌面的两个文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483367 上次开机都是正常的，为什么突然会这样？桌面的文件能打开，但是不能打开终端。求dalao指引。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Phantasmat — 2017-03-31 21:45
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 请问ubuntu对ssd的损害大不大啊，应该怎么减少？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483369 如上 统计信息: 发表于 由 liaosw97 — 2017-03-31 22:54
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-01
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 想在 thinkpad x201上面安装ubuntu 14以上的版本，不知道有没有成功安装过的朋友，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483370 想在 thinkpad x201上面安装ubuntu 14以上的版本，不知道有没有成功安装过的朋友，有哪些坑啊，毕竟x201买了好久，哪位大神帮忙解答一下，
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jakei — 2017-04-01 9:50
<lishoujun> 早
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun: 早
<IsoaSFlus> 10点dac正赛
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有人看
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • fvwm focus 设置影响ibus的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483371 fvwm focus设置： Style * SloppyFocus Style * MouseFocusClickRaises Style * FPGrabFocus 在用ibus打字的时候 鼠标移入选词框之后再移出来，选词框就消失了。 之前一直以为是ibus的问题，后来才发现可能是fvwm把焦点
<salsberry> as is
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 深度近视 : 某男深度近视~~~ 一日走在街上~~~~ 眼镜滑落~~~~ 对面一个小女孩帮她捡起来~~~~ 男感激问到:谢谢妳~~~妳叫什么名字~~~ 女孩:我叫lili~~爸爸
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 老哥路过帮一波  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483374 请大神帮帮忙，我装的双系统是Windows10和ubuntu，我原本的系统就是Windows10，我就用分区助手单独分出来一个169g的磁盘空间装ubuntu，安装ubuntu我是按照官方方法制作了一个U盘启动盘，然后电脑进入bios，以前
<EFknockr_>  THIS NETWORK IS BLOWJOBS! GET ON SUPERNETS FOR COLD HARD CHATS NOW
<EFknockr_>                                                                     
<EFknockr_>                                                                     
<EFknockr_>                                                                     
<EFknockr_>                                                                     
<EFknockr_>                                                                     
<ubrl> EFknockr_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> EFknockr_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<sam_wong> hi
<ubrl> sam_wong:点点点.  14:32
<sam_wong> what does this message mean? Escape character is '^]' after successfully logging in a telnet server
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 联想z485安装不了,已经排除是启动盘制作的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483375 应该是显卡的问题，已经试过许多种的方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuliangjs — 2017-04-01 14:51
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 自己开发的跨平台开源词典软件---百合词典  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483376 百合词典 官网地址： http://lieefu.com/lilydict 百合词典，是一个开源跨平台桌面版词典软件， 提供Linux和Windows安装包， 百合词典安装包下载地址： http://lieefu.com/download 。 MacOS系统用户
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<CyrusYzGTt> 连这里也沉寂下来了，看来环境变差了，
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 家里的wifi以前连得上突然就搜索不到了，但手机连得上，如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483377 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wqzds — 2017-04-01 17:57
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 说明都很忙，生活质量降低了，除了我这wuyeyoumin
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 没啊，我也无业游民
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 。。。
<bix_> 请问rhythmbox，不能播放m4
<bix_> a
<bix_> 吗
<bix_> 我导入歌曲
<bix_> m4a全是灰色的
<CyrusYzGTt> codecs about gstreamter
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似拼错了，自己找，就是 gst那个编解码器
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • over-current condition放着不管会出什么事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483378 这两天开机的时候总会显示： [ 1.384046] usb usb1-port1: over-current condition [ 1.592045] usb usb1-port4: over-current condition [ 1.800048] usb usb1-port6: over-current condition [ 2.008096] usb usb1-port8: over-current co
<^k^>  ─> ndition [ 2.216037] usb usb2-port1: over-current condition [ 2.424048] usb usb3-port2: over-current condition [ 2.632 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 声音不够大，是不是没有安装声卡驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483379 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 看了一下，安装的是built-in 111.png 如何安装合适声卡驱动啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2017-04-01 22:12
<yanxd> list
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-02
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助-draftsigh不支持fcitx  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483381 draftsigh使用都还是不错，可是不支持fcitx就用不了搜狗，ibus的中英切换感觉不是很好用，有么有什么办法让draftsigh能用fcitx输入 统计信息: 发表于 由 风软农夫 — 2017-04-02 1:21
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<IsoaSFlus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/UM21X9ld/2017-04-02%2009-47-10%20%E7%9A%84%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> 感觉以后还是用gnome ubuntu比较好23333
<p0bs> ubuntu有命令行版本的微信吗
<ppttbb> 微信？
 * ppttbb ..
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老鼠变大象 : 小老鼠,扛着枪, 摇头晃脑上战场； 眨眨眼,拼命想, 发觉子弹还没装； 跑回家,心慌慌, 又见米缸空铛铛； 听门外,号角响, 缺弹少粮脸无光； 低下头,暗思量, 老鼠怎样变大象? 窜房顶,跳屋梁, 然后对天放空枪！ 叭叭叭,嘟嘟嘟, 老鼠虚幻是大象
<^k^>  ─> , 是大象,是--大--象--！
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 安装引导选择为该硬盘，但ubuntu无法从该移动硬盘启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483382 我之前将ubuntu安装在移动硬盘的一个分区上，安装引导选择为这个硬盘。 但是在选择启动设备的时候无法选择该硬盘进入ubuntu系统。启动设备有1、Windows Boot Manager 2、
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Allmobile188> 2k显示器下ubuntu比win7显示好
<CyrusYzGTt> 4k 也可以
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 少见的情书 : 安妮收到未婚夫的来信,只见信上写着:"亲爱的,我想念你,想念你那金色的鬃发,浅蓝色的眼睛,高高的颧骨,还有你左手上的伤疤以及1．65米的身高。"安妮的女朋友见了来信,说:"这封情书确实少见,你的未婚夫是干什么的?""他在警察局里专门写寻人告示的
<^k^>  ─> 。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tracyone> 233
<tailuzhecom> topic
<fuhgff> hi
<ubrl> fuhgff:点点点.  07:45
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-26
 * billscofield hi
<billscofield> hi
<ubrl> billscofield:点点点.  17:32
<billscofield> what?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-27
<Hackebeil> konitschjwa :))
<jiangfuqiao> 这就是一个坑阿
<jiangfuqiao> 里面没有人聊天么
<jiangfuqiao> 这还是ubuntucn中文irc么
<GavinAlderson> hi, 我搜索 linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic, 发现ubuntu已经不维护这个版本并从库中删除了, 请有没有解决方案.
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-28
<hilt> 有人吗
<ubrl> hilt:点点点.  14:41
<peet1> ...
<deepin> 不要因为寂寞随便牵手，然后依赖上，人自由自在多好，纵使漂泊，那种经历也好过牢狱般的生活，所以我刻意不让自己对网络太依赖，对失去的人也保持淡然的态度，数千个擦肩而过中，你给谁机会谁就和你有缘分，纵没有甲，也会有乙。
<deepin> ——村上春树《挪威的森林》
<isoasflus[m]> ...
<mayli> no
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-29
<Aerowolf> Is anybody here?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-30
<andyhuzhill> 有没有人遇到过编译出来的程序被识别成了 shared object 无法在 nautilus 里面直接双击执行？
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: file看一下那个文件
<andyhuzhill> iMadper:  https://imgur.com/a/8AR2s
<ubrl> andyhuzhill: ⇪  Imgur: The magic of the Internet
<andyhuzhill> 执行是没有问题 就是在nautilus 里面被识别成了共享库  没法双击执行了
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: 这个就是个shared object... 倒不是nautilus识别错了
<andyhuzhill> 这是一个可执行文件啊
<andyhuzhill> 你没看到我前面的命令么  就是编译了一个简单的 hello world
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: 我看到了, 我在想是不是g++的问题
<iMadper> 哎呦, 都是shared object...
 * iMadper 匿了匿了
<andyhuzhill> gcc version 5.4.1 20171010 (Ubuntu 5.5.0-1ubuntu2)
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: 不过你期待的nautilus的行为是啥呢?
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: 执行helloworld的时候先*自动*起一个console, 然后console里面再执行你的helloworld?
<andyhuzhill> 我这只是演示这个问题  我实际要执行的一个程序是GUI程序
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: -no-pie
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: 试试看编译的时候加这个参数
<andyhuzhill> 这是啥参数？  加上之后就变executable 了
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: 因为你用的gcc, 编译的时候开了 --enable-default-pie
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: 具体的区别我也不清楚, 毕竟man手册也没写太清楚...
<iMadper>        -pie
<iMadper>            Produce a position independent executable on targets that support it.  For predictable results, you must also specify the same set of options used for compilation (-fpie, -fPIE, or model
<iMadper>            suboptions) when you specify this linker option.
<iMadper> 不好意思, 格式有点乱...
<andyhuzhill> 😅 谢谢啦 iiMadper
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: 没事儿, 我也是随手一查...
<u0_a257> hi
<ubrl> u0_a257:点点点.  20:31
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-31
<mayli> )
<mayli> hi
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  08:42
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0trpiBxrdDg
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ THE SPECIAL: PART ONE - YouTube
<u0_a257> hi
<ubrl> u0_a257:点点点.  15:29
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zyEy9OzOgE
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ John Trudell - Full Concert - 10/10/92 - Shoreline Amphitheatre (OFFICIAL) - YouTube
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-01
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKzobTCIRDw
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Tank And The Bangas: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert - YouTube
<GNUdog> 谁在刷？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-25
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao shengyao 大佬们早
<qiao> violetzijing: zao :)
<violetzijing> 休假一个星期，回来键盘都不会用了。。。
<shengyao> violetzijing: 早
<violetzijing> 大佬们有啥好消息吗
<violetzijing> 感觉 docker 有问题啊，空跑一个星期居然占我 6G 内存，重启之后就下去了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 那是你的进程有问题吧。。
<cherrot> violetzijing: yoo 回来啦
<violetzijing> cherrot, 嗯，继续搬砖
<cherrot> 阿当上周冒了个泡就走了？
<violetzijing> cherrot, 跑 docker 里的 mysqld 占内存贼鸡儿高
<violetzijing> 都不知道在干啥
<violetzijing> 估计这帮垃圾打包有问题
<imadper> qiao: violetzijing: contrun[m]: 早, 大佬们
<violetzijing> imadper, 早啊
<violetzijing> 休假真可怕，感觉脑子空了，连 for 循环都不记得咋写了
<violetzijing> 要接同事的半拉工作，但是不知道从哪里入手。。。同事今天还没来，感觉这是上天安排我摸鱼
<cherrot> violetzijing: 看看mysql的innodb配置
<cherrot> violetzijing: 是不是cache开巨大
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我摟一眼
<violetzijing> cherrot, 老司机啊 https://img.vim-cn.com/45/43f2473ec45a9fba3dbfe413967d97b2a5705a.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<cherrot> violetzijing: mysql这么稳的系统，内存嗷嗷涨十有八九是cache乱设的
<violetzijing> iMadper|Outdoor, outdoor 这么久
<iMadper> vio
<iMadper> violetzijing: 出去开会了啊
<iMadper> cherrot: mysql垃圾. 我们都是坚定不移的postgres党
<violetzijing> iMadper, 羡慕
<iMadper> violetzijing: ?????
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我想在办公室写出一个用semigroupal实现的版本给 contrun[m] 的. 结果非tm让我去开会
<iMadper> violetzijing: 竟然还羡慕???
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 马上就写, 不写不是人.
<violetzijing> iMadper, 多好啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 比我这种看同事挖坑的好多了
<contrun[m]> 明天就写 不写不是人iMadper
<iMadper> violetzijing: 挖坑? 你不知道我跟 contrun[m] 给自己挖了多大的坑
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 一步到位
<contrun[m]> 打字速度太快  https://www.google.com/inputtools/try/ 跟不上怎么办
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  Try Google Input Tools online – Google Input Tools
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 用搜狗的啊
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 快很多
<contrun[m]> iMadper: sb cai yong 搜狗
<cherrot> iMadper: 我们也上pg了
<iMadper> cherrot: pg保平安
<iMadper> contrun[m]: https://www.inputking.com/chinese/
<cherrot> iMadper: 搜狗是HTTP吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 以前有个网页版, 超级好用. 现在可能没了
<cherrot> iMadper: 我现在退而求其次，用搜狗的输入法，但拒绝云联想
<iMadper> cherrot: 我搜不到了...
<iMadper> cherrot: 为啥拒绝呢?
<iMadper> cherrot: 好用得很啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 中间ISP把你大数据了
<cherrot> iMadper: 买了一次猫奶瓶，推送了好久的母婴给我
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你是不是吐槽猫屎臭来着？我最近用了一个猫砂感觉不错
<iMadper> cherrot: 这没办法啊
<cherrot> iMadper: https没这问题啊，除非源头就卖你了
<contrun[m]> iMadper:  sougou shi buhuiyong de. zhebeizi dou buhuiyong.
<iMadper> contrun[m]: https://qqpinyin.51240.com/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 在线云拼音输入法 - 在线QQ拼音输入法 - 在线百度拼音输入法
<violetzijing> cherrot, 啥猫砂？
<violetzijing> 港港
<violetzijing> 话说朋友推荐了个 betterway 的猫砂，的确好很多。。。
<violetzijing> 猫都喜欢。。。
<cherrot> violetzijing: 猫喜欢是几个意思
<contrun[m]> https://transfer.sh/NZALE/screenshot-2019-03-25-09-17-39.png
<contrun[m]> iMadper  laji. ziji kan jietu.
<cherrot> violetzijing: 还能代餐么
<ubrl> contrun[m]: ⇪ image/png
<violetzijing> cherrot, pg 好啊，如果不好你可以直接去 B 座砍阿当
<cherrot> violetzijing: 阿当是gp啊，反过来的
<cherrot> iMadper: 你上回咋把阿当勾搭进来的
<violetzijing> cherrot, 朋友的猫来我家自带猫砂，结果我的狗不用自己的厕所，跑去用人家的厕所
<violetzijing> 贱得很。。。
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你不该反思你下你的厕所么
<violetzijing> 吃人家碗里的粮，卧人家的厕所
<violetzijing> cherrot, 所以我就下单同款了 233
<iMadper> cherrot: 他自己来的啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 跟我没关系啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 换个带盖的盆能好很多
<cherrot> violetzijing: 但我家胖次蜜汁热爱挠盖子，可能喜欢打击乐
<violetzijing> cherrot, 感觉带盖的我狗太蠢不会进，我买的还是敞的，需要猫从上面跳出来的那种
<violetzijing> 真的应该给你们看看我的狗。。。朋友养了一个星期评价是猫中哈士奇
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你先把盖默认打开，等狗子进去后把盖盖上
<violetzijing> 精力充沛成天瞎蹦，特别贱得慌
<cherrot> violetzijing: 只要不是凌晨瞎蹦就好。。
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我为了她不凌晨瞎蹦，每天晚上要跟遛狗一样往死里逗
<violetzijing> cherrot, 累到玩不动了就不蹦了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 想不想搞个自动逗猫的机器人
<violetzijing> cherrot, 可以啊，我买了个自己转的自动逗猫棒，猫不太感兴趣，看了一下有那种贴墙上自动移动的激光笔，感觉可以自己做一个
<iMadper> violetzijing: 这样会累死猫的吧...
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我用的猫砂是lorde，搭配猫砂伴侣
<iMadper> violetzijing: 以及会让猫吃猫粮吃到破产吧...
<cherrot> violetzijing: 激光笔会把猫累死哈哈
<cherrot> 自动逗猫棒这种猫不感兴趣，其实猫是喜欢人逗着玩儿
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我刚开始买了 lorde 的豆腐砂……
<violetzijing> cherrot, 然后我的狗吃豆腐砂……
<violetzijing> 裹了粑粑还啃得嘎嘎的
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我家胖次一看我回家就发嗲，我早上拉屎，他会叼着绳子到我跟前放下 真跟狗子一样
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我狗子不能要了。。。
<violetzijing> 还有两袋没用，要不送你
<cherrot> violetzijing: 这狗子
<violetzijing> 233
<cherrot> violetzijing: 太沉了，送你朋友吧 233
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我都是想我少喝一杯奶茶我的猫就多吃一个罐罐
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我家俩最近都有发胖趋势，好久不喂罐头了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 逗起来，一起嗨
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我的狗体重一直在不到 7 斤晃悠，运动量大根本胖不起来
<cherrot> violetzijing: 一般绝育后发胖很快 你就庆幸还能保持吧
<cherrot> violetzijing: 胖次胖起来是换猫粮换的
<violetzijing> 唉，如何升职加薪
<iMadper> violetzijing: 跳槽啊
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  找到答案了别忘告诉我
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 跳槽啊
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 你找个千人研发团队的大公司, 当个cto啥的, 不就完成了?
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 然后你还可以让这一千个人跟你一起写haskell
<contrun[m]> iMadper:  shabi 你他妈不爱自己公司了吗？天天怂恿我走。我他妈才不会上当。你行你走啊，不行少bibi。我生是我司人，死是我司鬼。我就要在自己工位上面奋斗至死。
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 不再爱了
<contrun[m]> iMadper: 写haskell固然好，当也不能牺牲我对我们公司的爱。
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 你们可以提交地址，我们打币给你
<contrun[m]> iMadper: 好的
<violetzijing> 很累很烦啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你们可以提交地址，我们打币给你
<cherrot> 搬砖哪有不烦的 :(
<iMadper> cherrot: 用砖头砸死工头儿就好了
<smecin> hi all
<ubrl> smecin:点点点.  20:49
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-26
<kaleo_> 我就不行还有人
<kaleozhou> 有人？
<jackness> 有人吗？
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  10:00
<jackness> 请教下 ubuntu下科学上网的问题
<iMadper`> violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊, 大佬们
<qiao> iMadper`: zao, 大佬
<violetzijing> iMadper`, qiao contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> cherrot, 早啊大佬
<iMadper`> cherrot: 早啊大佬
<qiao> violetzijing: zao
<iMadper`> irc上来一波商业互吹
<iMadper`> 然后去干活儿
<qiao> iMadper`: 你上次说的奶粉是啥名字
<iMadper`> qiao: 你日淘明治咯
<iMadper`> qiao: 反正你也不是回民
<qiao> iMadper`: 好，我先看看。。 有人说土澳的爱他美啥的。。
<iMadper`> qiao: 日淘周期短, 货源稳定, 而且日本的奶制品还是不错的, 毕竟北海道
<iMadper`> qiao: 我老板就用土澳/新西兰的
<iMadper`> qiao: 海淘一波一个月
<iMadper`> qiao: 日淘一周
<qiao> iMadper`: 恩
<qiao> iMadper`: 我看下
<violetzijing> 日本的牛奶还是很好喝的，奶粉就不造了，应该不会差 233
<cherrot> violetzijing: 大佬早
<cherrot> 没有阿当的第三天
<cherrot> iMadper`: 日本食品进口没有禁令了？
<iMadper`> qiao: 只针对特定产地的禁令吧
<iMadper`> cherrot: ^^
<qiao> iMadper`: 是这个。。 https://item.jd.hk/1984045015.html
<ubrl> qiao: ⇪ 台灣無界進口明治妈咪奶粉孕妇奶粉 丹麦原产 台湾直邮 350g/罐x2【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<iMadper`> qiao: ...
<iMadper`> qiao: it's not for baby...
<iMadper`> qiao: let me amazon it for you.
<qiao> iMadper`: 哦哦，是呀。。看错
<iMadper`> qiao: https://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%80%90Amazon-co-jp%E9%99%90%E5%AE%9A%E3%80%91-%E6%A3%AE%E6%B0%B8-%E3%81%AF%E3%81%90%E3%81%8F%E3%81%BF-%E5%A4%A7%E7%BC%B6-810g%C3%972%E7%BC%B6%E3%83%91%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B079HC2VN1/ref=sr_1_15?__mk_ja_JP=%E3%82%AB%E3%82%BF%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A&keywords=meiji+baby&qid=1553569921&s=gateway&sr=8-15
<ubrl> iMadper`: ⇪ Amazon | 【Amazon.co.jp限定】 森永 はぐくみ 大缶 810g×2缶パック | 森永乳業 | 粉ミルク 通販 pp: ￥ 4,168
<qiao> iMadper`: got
<iMadper`> qiao: my bad.. should be: https://www.amazon.co.jp/%E6%98%8E%E6%B2%BB%E3%81%BB%E3%81%BB%E3%81%88%E3%81%BF-1419186-%E3%81%BB%E3%81%BB%E3%81%88%E3%81%BF-2%E7%BC%B6%E3%83%91%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF-800g%C3%972%E7%BC%B6/dp/B011ARA0YC/ref=sr_1_16?__mk_ja_JP=%E3%82%AB%E3%82%BF%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A&keywords=meiji+baby&qid=1553569921&s=gateway&sr=8-16
<ubrl> iMadper`: ⇪ Amazon | 明治 ほほえみ 2缶パック 800g×2缶 | 明治ほほえみ | 粉ミルク 通販
 * iMadper` hates shit emacs
 * iMadper` does believe intellij-idea is the best IDE now.
<qiao> iMadper`: 就说第一个没找到明治两个字
<violetzijing> 被同事看到我在用 IRC 聊天，问我这啥
<violetzijing> 我说这是 slack 的前身
<iMadper`> violetzijing: chat room
<violetzijing> iMadper`, 你输入法挂了？
<iMadper`> violetzijing: emacs's fault
<violetzijing> iMadper`, 我很欣慰
<iMadper`> violetzijing: emacs won't work with ime if ime restarted...
<qiao> iMadper`: 电脑砸了
<iMadper`> qiao: Qiong.
<iMadper`> qiao: cant afford another laptop.
<qiao> iMadper`: ..
<iMadper`> qiao: I'd pay for another 16G memory stick.
<iMadper`> qiao: As intellij-idea consumes out of my memory...
<iMadper`> intellij-idea static-analyze saves my life. In all means.
<qiao> iMadper`: 不在配个1080
<iMadper`> qiao: what to do with 1080???
<iMadper`> qiao: code-analyze can't be done with GPU...
<qiao> iMadper`: 1080ti
<iMadper`> qiao: to much branches.
<iMadper`> qiao: GPU is not designed for it.
<qiao> iMadper`: 哦。。
<violetzijing> 说来我们公司给我们 UI 部门申请了高配 MBP，然而我并没有选 Mac。。。
<iMadper`> qiao: i'd purchase a threadripper iff ...
<iMadper`> violetzijing: i'd say Mac is LaJi.
<iMadper`> violetzijing: awesome decision.
<qiao> iMadper`: threadripper iff ?
<violetzijing> iMadper`, 我也说 Mac 是垃圾啊，但是同事们都觉得我用的 latitude 是垃圾
<iMadper`> qiao: threadripper. iff means "if and only if"
 * violetzijing 觉得 latitude 的确也是垃圾。。。
<iMadper`> violetzijing: latitude is LaJi as well.
<violetzijing> yep
<violetzijing> 在我入职以前他妈的。。。发的是 thinkpad X1C
<qiao> iMadper`: 。
<violetzijing> 我入职那年改成了 latitude
<iMadper`> violetzijing: For serious coding job, X1C is laji as well.
<violetzijing> iMadper`, 起码比 latitude 轻
<violetzijing> 好背着地铁上写代码啊不是
<iMadper`> violetzijing: Normal voltage processer is required if your project is complicated.
<iMadper`> violetzijing: On line six?????????
<iMadper`> violetzijing: How??????
<violetzijing> iMadper`, 只要目光坚定
<violetzijing> 不过我不背机器回去的。。
<violetzijing> 我的同事们下班都是背电脑回去
<violetzijing> 公司的 policy 规定：工作只能在工作机上完成
<iMadper`> violetzijing: ...
<violetzijing> 我：我回去 ssh 到我的机器我还是在我的工作机上完成的啊对不对
<iMadper`> violetzijing: Yep. The policy makes sense.
<violetzijing> 很难界定的嘛
<violetzijing> 同事们都过度依赖图形界面了，他们就忍不了 ssh 这样干活´_>`
<iMadper`> violetzijing: The owner of the code will be you if: 1. You work at non-working-time.  2. You use your own equipment.
<violetzijing> 完了我开始吐槽了。。
<iMadper`> violetzijing: I can't leave intellij now..... So....
<violetzijing> 买吗
<iMadper`> violetzijing: ssh doesn't work for me now...
<iMadper`> violetzijing: however a sshfs still work for me.
<violetzijing> ssh-fs 吧
<violetzijing> 噗
<violetzijing> 可以
<iMadper`> violetzijing: as editing remote file with local intellij
<violetzijing> vscode 关了 gpu 渲染倒是可以 X 转发过来
<violetzijing> 然而卡狗
<violetzijing> 233
<iMadper`> violetzijing: Please forget it...
<iMadper`> violetzijing: To be a sane programmer...
<violetzijing> 干啥要 sane 啊
<violetzijing> 我就想当个死狗。。醉生梦死躺着赚钱
<iMadper`> violetzijing: To reduce the fury.
<iMadper`> violetzijing: you may need sanity.
<violetzijing> 吃饭了。。
<iMadper`> ditto.
<contrun[m]> sb cai yong macbook. Wo wang jing ze zhe bei zi dou bu hui yong macbook.
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 你中文的分词也不对啊。。
<kaleozhou> jackness, expressvpn
<kaleozhou> 是我用过最好的
<kaleozhou> 一直用这个
<violetzijing> HowIsItGoing, 来聊天啊
<iMadper`> violetzijing: zombie gfrog
<Militray_axe> 各位谁知道freelunch哪里下载吗？
<wandou> ......
<iMadper`> contrun[m]: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 55242 -j DNAT --to
<violetzijing> 我又想休假了。。。
<iMadper`> contrun[m]: sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<iMadper`> contrun[m]:  https://qqpinyin.51240.com/
<ubrl> iMadper`: ⇪ 在线云拼音输入法 - 在线QQ拼音输入法 - 在线百度拼音输入法
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 休休休  不休不是人
<cherrot> violetzijing: 休假一时爽，一直休假...
<genie> import
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-27
<imadper> cherrot: qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊大佬们
<qiao> imadper: zao
<qiao> imadper: 输入法没崩? :_)
<imadper> qiao: 暂时还没
<qiao> imadper: 来用fedora吧。。
<qiao> imadper: 输入法还没崩过呢
<imadper> qiao: 你不是emacs用户, 没办法知道输入法有没有自动重启过
<imadper> qiao: 输入法是sogou和canonical做的, fedora用的也是同样的东西
<qiao> imadper: 我用的是 fcitx-cloudpinyin 不是sogou的那个
<imadper> qiao: 等fedora的仓库里有amm和intellij的商业版, 以及firefox的nightly, 我就用.
<imadper> qiao: 毕竟fedora好调内核
<imadper> qiao: couldpinyin不如搜狗用起来顺手
<qiao> imadper: 搜狗容易崩啊。。
<imadper> qiao: 是啊
<imadper> qiao: 但是顺手啊
<qiao> imadper: 早些年用sougou日常崩的
<imadper> qiao: 现在一天一两次?
<qiao> imadper: 之前一直崩到一天2,3次了我才换的 couldpinyin的
<imadper> qiao: 现在可能好点儿了
<qiao> imadper: 好久没用了。。改天试试
<imadper> qiao: 反正我的emacs没别的用了, 只用来上irc了
<imadper> qiao: 所以无所谓了
<imadper> qiao: 崩了能自己复活就好
<qiao> imadper: 那段时间崩了没法自己好，有时重启服务也不管用，的重启。。 所以才换的。。 不知道现在咋样了
<imadper> qiao: 那现在真是好多了
<imadper> qiao: 你丫现在人又在西安?
<qiao> imadper: 对啊，都快1个月了
<imadper> qiao: 你这就算是remote了啊
<qiao> imadper: 不不不，我这是wfh ：）
<imadper> qiao: wfh一年也叫wfh?
<qiao> imadper: :0
<imadper> qiao: 羡慕高端公司的大佬
<imadper> qiao: 你还不申请个long-term-remote?
<qiao> imadper: 不好申请啊。。等娃生了再说。。
<imadper> qiao: 你这不申请也天天在家
<imadper> qiao: 倒是无所谓
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao 大佬们早
<violetzijing> 一早上各种修锅
<imadper>  violetzijing: 早.
<imadper> violetzijing: 大佬用过阿里云吗?
<imadper> violetzijing: 没有cassandra?
<violetzijing> imadper, 我用不起啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 额...
<imadper> violetzijing: 也对, 贵司估计用aws.
<violetzijing> imadper, hmm...
<violetzijing> imadper, 的确..
<violetzijing> 我司开 aws instance 要比 openshit 大方点
<violetzijing> 我当年开个 m3 的如果不及时关掉要被 xiaoli 骂得狗血淋头
<imadper> violetzijing: looool
<violetzijing> 我现在跑测试随便开 job 跑
<violetzijing> 绩效出来了，月底发年终奖了
<violetzijing> imadper, 这是我去了 caonimacal 之后第一次发年终奖
<violetzijing> imadper, 激动得不行
<imadper> violetzijing: 羡慕还有年终奖的
<imadper> violetzijing: 我们没拿到投资, 不发了
<violetzijing> imadper, 你起码去年也有吧
<violetzijing> 我去年连个屁都没闻到
<imadper> violetzijing: 去年是有的...
<imadper> violetzijing: 但是... 我去年... 离职退了一点儿signon bonus...
<imadper> violetzijing: 然后来了个没年终奖的公司
<imadper> violetzijing: 真是哔了狗了
<violetzijing> 以至于我长达 5 年的工作时间内就拿了一次在 SUSE 的年终奖……
<violetzijing> 真是日了狗了
<imadper> violetzijing: suse大方吗?
<violetzijing> imadper, base * 5%
<imadper> violetzijing: 昂.
<violetzijing> imadper, 我轮 16%
<violetzijing> 2/12
<imadper> violetzijing: 那是真不错了
<violetzijing> imadper, 你到了个没年终奖的公司你得逮着老侯骂啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 是啊
<imadper> freeflying: 还钱!
<violetzijing> 话说我刚进 SUSE 还是 10% 的 bonus，后来被收购之后改成 5% 了……
<qiao> violetzijing: 我们组好像要开个SQE，有兴趣没？
<violetzijing> 年轻人没人权啊
<violetzijing> qiao, 不 QE 了，我是从 QE 跑出来的
<qiao> violetzijing: 还没赚过我司的推荐费，不开心
<violetzijing> qiao, lol
<qiao> 之前推荐过社区一个娃，到快入职的时候人家说不来了。。。 这是我离推荐费最近的一次
<violetzijing> qiao, 你们要求太高了，我之前看过 AQE 的要求都得是 2/3 年工作经验
<violetzijing> 且我是个 openshit 的垃圾……
<qiao> violetzijing: 没有，我们现在招aqe 萌新都行的
<qiao> violetzijing: openshift 高大上了。。我们组刚毕业的都要的
<violetzijing> qiao, openshit 是我的噩梦啊。。。要求真鸡儿高，老板不相信自动化全靠手来，累成狗屎，搞来搞去我一个 intern 还不能转正最后狼狈地跑了
<qiao> violetzijing: intern, 那你认识 Ziqian Sun?
<violetzijing> qiao, 当然啦
<qiao> violetzijing: 他现在在我们组
<violetzijing> qiao, 嗯我知道 233
<qiao> violetzijing: 他也是。。 累成狗，最后没HC
<violetzijing> qiao, 贵司不少人我都认识
<qiao> violetzijing: 哈哈， 听说现在一群人到 site manager 那吐槽 xiaoli (逃
<violetzijing> 当时听说 zsun 没 hc，SUSE 的老板还让我去打听他要不要来 SUSE，zsun 说他还是想去 rh
<violetzijing> qiao, site manager 是张啥啥吗，叫啥来着我不记得了，从 SUSE 过去的一个人
<violetzijing> 隐约记得缩写老么搞笑了
<qiao> violetzijing: 恩，是从 suse过去的那个
<qiao> violetzijing: 张 是销售那边的老板， engineer 这边是姓魏的
<violetzijing> xiaoli 太 stubborn 了，嘴还臭（吐槽那多正常
<violetzijing> qiao, 嗯我记得这段八卦 233
<violetzijing> 张过去的时候带走了 SUSE 一半的业务 lol
<violetzijing> 然后 SUSE 现在的 site manager 是魏钦点的 lol
<violetzijing> hmm 应该说是 engineer 的 manager 是被钦点的
<qiao> violetzijing: 哈哈 还有这么多八卦
<qiao> violetzijing: 你之后去了 suse ?
<violetzijing> qiao, 比你想象的要多 lol
<violetzijing> qiao, 是啊，我毕业后就去 SUSE 坑了
<violetzijing> SUSE 的人少，八卦随便讲讲就知道了
<qiao> violetzijing: lol
<qiao> violetzijing: 之前有去过suse面过内核的开发，人家嫌我水平差。。(逃
<violetzijing> qiao, 肯定是个秃头把你干掉的吧，那个人是我们成天吐槽的那啥啥
<qiao> violetzijing: 都忘了。。。太久远，或许那会你还在suse
<violetzijing> qiao, 我 14 - 16 在
<qiao> violetzijing: 恩，我是16年面的，记得是在夏天
<violetzijing> 秃头是开发那边最事逼且并不是管具体开发但一定要插嘴的人
<violetzijing> 那我那个时候还在 lol
<qiao> violetzijing: 哈哈，圈子真小 :)
<violetzijing> qiao, 圈子小到吓人的
<violetzijing> 啊我想起那个缩写迷人的张了
<violetzijing> SM Zhang
 * imadper 求去suse的ha组
<violetzijing> 嗯。。。
<qiao> imadper: 我当时免得就是 HA 的开发
<qiao> violetzijing: 哈哈， 是 sm。。
<imadper> qiao: ... ..
<imadper> qiao: 感觉要求不是很高?
<qiao> imadper: 16年，我没开发经验
<violetzijing> imadper, 现在低啊
<imadper> qiao: 手撸一个raft再去面咯
<violetzijing> 人都跑得不剩了
<imadper> violetzijing: 去年想去, 但是现在不太想去了... 还是写scala好
<qiao> imadper: 人家就希望一个有经验的
<imadper> violetzijing: 此地乐, 不思蜀
<violetzijing> 原来 HA 的老板给力，后来移民去了德国总部，现在的老板就是我吐槽的那个秃头
<violetzijing> 都不是 manager，就一个 people manager，管天管地
<imadper> violetzijing: 我曹...
<imadper> violetzijing: 还好我没去
<imadper> violetzijing: joey还说帮我推呢
<imadper> <qiao> violetzijing: 之前有去过suse面过内核的开发，人家嫌我水平差。。(逃    <qiao> imadper: 我当时免得就是 HA
<imadper> 的开发
<imadper> 你到底面的是哪个开发?
<violetzijing> imadper, 我以前特别讨厌风河的人，就是因为秃头和另外几个人事逼都是风河出来的
<qiao> imadper: 就是 HA 的开发。。 不能叫 内核的？
<violetzijing> imadper, 后来遇到了 wanghui 我终于知道风河还有正常人
<violetzijing> imadper, HA 的开发属于内核那组，qiao 说的是对的
<imadper> 啥?????????????
<imadper> violetzijing: 还有aaron ma啊
<imadper> 啥啥啥???
<violetzijing> 嗯
<imadper> ha是内核态的???
<imadper> 放到内核里了?
<imadper> 那我不面了
<violetzijing> 组属于内核组啊
<imadper> violetzijing: ???? 凭啥啊?
<violetzijing> 业务不属于啊
<qiao> imadper: 冒冒的HA研发也是属于内核组的
<imadper> qiao: 凭啥啊?
<violetzijing> 他们一个 server 一个 de
<violetzijing> 你说 HA 放哪里
<imadper> violetzijing: de是啥缩写?
<violetzijing> desktop enviornment
<violetzijing> environment
<qiao> imadper: 我哪知道，人家是这么分的
<imadper> violetzijing: 那就是server了
<imadper> violetzijing: ha明显server啊
<violetzijing> 内核那组包括 HA, storage, virtualization
<qiao> imadper: 我只知道 storage-qe 这边有人在测ha和storage相关的东西
<violetzijing> HA 的老板在德国，storage 在哪里不知道，virtualization 在美国
<imadper> 你们说的ha是我理解的ha吗?
<violetzijing> 秃头都不是他们的老板，但是秃头啥都会给你管上
<violetzijing> 是啊
<qiao> violetzijing: 恩， 我说冒冒这边的storage-qe
<qiao> imadper: 是的
<imadper> 做infra可能还是有前途的
<imadper> 做内核前途越来越小了...
<violetzijing> https://www.suse.com/products/highavailability/
<imadper> 做os根本就是0前途
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Improve Server Uptime with the High Availability Extension | SUSE
<violetzijing> 就这个啊
<violetzijing> 要说 SUSE 有谁真的是你理解的内核开发的话那只有 coly
<violetzijing> bcache 的 maintainer
<imadper> violetzijing: 高档
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing  求带出os坑
<violetzijing> imadper, 很牛逼
<violetzijing> qiao, 我是个垃圾搬砖工。。。
<imadper> qiao: 你是kernel坑
<imadper> qiao: 我才是os坑
<qiao> imadper: 对，我的先跳出kernel坑
<imadper> qiao: 我的os现在正在20块钱一个license往外卖
<imadper> qiao: 根本没人买
<imadper> qiao: kernel比os强多了
<qiao> imadper: 来，我订阅你一个
<imadper> qiao: 你先去买个矿机咯  loool
<imadper> qiao: 咸鱼二手, j1900
<imadper> qiao: 260块钱一个, 4盘位, 装个linux当nas都赚
<qiao> imadper: 高端，不会玩。。
<qiao> imadper: jd上也有那种架子，可以组nas啥的，只要插几个盘就可以了
 * qiao 下班了
<violetzijing> qiao, 羡慕
<cherrot> violetzijing: 求问你日淘是走日亚直邮吗？
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我是亚马逊海外购啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 贼拉快
<cherrot> violetzijing: soga
<smecin> hi all
<ubrl> smecin:点点点.  22:46
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-28
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao HowIsItGoing 大佬们早
<cherrot> violetzijing: 大佬早
<qiao> violetzijing: zao
<violetzijing> 今天在 orm 里连写三个 join 的 raw sql
<violetzijing> 神清气爽
<violetzijing> 不知道这垃圾 orm 怎么活得下去的
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你们的表谁设计的 :D
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我们的首架，屎堆上堆屎，方便 ads 推送，恶心我们 UI 展示
<rabbitear_sdf> https://github.com/takac/vim-hardtime
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - takac/vim-hardtime: Plugin to help you stop repeating the basic movement keys
<lonhcn> q
<violetzijing> 心烦
<violetzijing> 如何升官发财找小三
<violetzijing> 如何做出什么 contribution。。。
<adam8157> violetzijing: 同问
<adam8157> 大佬们都下班了。。。羡慕
<violetzijing> 。。。阿当大佬说大佬们都下班了，然后自己就下班了
<cherrot> 阿当大佬发起了群嘲
<cherrot> violetzijing: 让老板抢肉吃
<smecin> hellow
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-29
<lemo[m]> hello
<ubrl> lemo[m]:点点点.  08:51
<lemo[m]> 啊, 差点忘记打卡了
<rhzme[m]> fcitx好像停止开发了？我上GitHub看了下仓库，全都变只读了。
<lemo[m]> 这么爽
<imadper> cherrot: violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊, 大佬们
<cherrot> 早啊
<contrun[m]> rhzme: We are moving to https://gitlab.com/fcitx
<ubrl> contrun[m]: ⇪ fcitx · GitLab
<contrun[m]> imadper:  有什么新的宫位密事？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 并没有鸭
<imadper> contrun[m]: 想换工作啊
<contrun[m]> imadper:  不换不是人
<imadper> contrun[m]: 找不到鸭
<contrun[m]> imadper:  我行我走 不行闷声划水
<imadper> contrun[m]: 只能先忍一忍鸭
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我不行也不像闷声鸭
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你可能还不知道 公司还没黄  顿顿香黄了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 已经不知道今天晚上吃啥
<imadper> contrun[m]: 是的, 昨晚就黄了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不然咱为啥吃肘子了?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 妈了个鸡, 咱们竟然吃黄了一家管子
<contrun[m]> imadper: 谁能相信昨晚就真的黄了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 是哦
<imadper> contrun[m]: 人呐, 就是不知道
<imadper> contrun[m]: 自己不可以预料
<contrun[m]> imadper:  打算当厨师了 可惜本人只会五六个菜呀
<qiao> imadper: zao
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao 大佬们早
<violetzijing> 今天发年终奖
<violetzijing> 激动
<imadper> qiao: 早
<imadper> violetzijing: 嫉妒
<qiao> violetzijing: 羡慕
<imadper> contrun[m]: check pm
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-23
<imadper> cherrot: 早, 兔兔
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-25
 * bitsman jumps
<Worder> 大家好
<mk3548208> 😀😀😀
<Worder> 😀😀😀😀😀😀
<Worder> 没有人聊天么
 * Worder 晕倒
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-27
<mzhang73> hello
<mzhang73> hh
<mzhang73> hello
<mzhang73> is anyone here
<mzhang73> testing
<mzhang73> quit
